# The Shield Discussion Thread V



## Rick Sanchez

Speaking of that Reigns kick on Raw, I wonder if he stiffed Punk a bit.


----------



## TheHidden01

New thread time? How is it that one faction can have the same sort of matches non stop since it's formation over a year ago, and still seem fresh and awesome?

I constantly amazed by how great The Shield is.

TH


----------



## CALΔMITY

And so we bid adeu to part four. PART FIVE BABY!




















A Man Named Bruce said:


> Speaking of that Reigns kick on Raw, I wonder if he stiffed Punk a bit.


I sometimes wonder that as well. It seems like it _REALLY_ connected. Hopefully it didn't bust him up too badly.


----------



## Oxidamus

THE SHIELD THREAD FIVE: MORE BUTTS EDITION.

Where's the poll? :sad:


Also yea I think Reigns fucked Punk up hard with that dropkick. It was SICK that's for sure but it looked stiffer than stiff needed to be.


----------



## Deeds

I only really lurked parts 1-4, may have to get more involved for number 5. I brought gifs as a please welcome me present.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> And so we bid adeu to part four. PART FIVE BABY!


Happy 5th Shield Thread! :cheer


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

The Shield is the best thing to have happened for WWE and the fans alike for the past several years.Three amazing guys,amazing charisma and bona fide future of this company.


Believe in the Shield:mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

>


Was too fucking boss. lol


----------



## Kratosx23

Part 5? Geez. Maybe it's time to let them have individual threads like the rest of the roster.


----------



## CALΔMITY

The Lizard said:


> I only really lurked parts 1-4, may have to get more involved for number 5. I brought gifs as a please welcome me present.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoilering these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Everyone is welcome so long as they know their role and don't start no shit.










Thanks for the offering.


----------



## Joshi Judas

That Rollins Blackout on Bryan on the steel chair is still one of the most brutal bumps in recent memory. It gets overlooked though so thanks for posting it (Y)

Also, BAH GAWD, a fifth thread!! These people had families dammit :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

That avatar is gorgeous, Raven! Caly, if you don't stop being awesome, I may have to bug you for a drawing too :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

I totally misread your post at first. #notadrawwhoreyet

I am still flattered, though.
If you ever do want one, just hit me up in a PM.


----------



## TakerFreak

The Shield rules all! 
reigns:ambrose


----------



## Reaper

Calahart said:


> I sometimes wonder that as well. It seems like it _REALLY_ connected. Hopefully it didn't bust him up too badly.


That's what makes guys like Punk so great  

On slo motion, you can see that Punk not only move his head to the side, but lowered it so the main impact connected with the back of his neck - and by the time his feet actually connected, he was already moving in the same direction of the kick further reducing the impact.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh well thanks for the clarification.

I mean I know that those boys had put themselves through a lot in the past, but still. That's a relief.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Punk is such a master at those expressions and storytelling. When the NAO abandons him and he stares at them leaving for a while, before slowly turning around. And you can see on his face that he knows he's fucked. Still goes on the offensive against The Shield, dumps Ambrose and Rollins outside the ring before turning around to get hit with the spear. Beautiful :clap


----------



## CALΔMITY

Agreed. It's about being able to sell the situation. Punk sold it alright, especially with the dropkick. :banderas



Edit:
More Roman for your faces.










Also:









It's like Damn son contain yoself!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Part V?? Lemme all up in here!



























We'll never stop believing!


















Their futures are bright

















The Shield Now. The Shield Forever!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Right on girl!


----------



## Pink Princess

Theres something about the shield. I liked them before, but lately its like WOW, I think ill get more involved in this thread if the OGs dont mind


----------



## CALΔMITY

Of course we don't mind.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Pink Princess said:


> Theres something about the shield. I liked them before, but lately its like WOW, I think ill get more involved in this thread if the OGs dont mind


The more the merrier!


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

So does anyone know if there is any truth in the rumor that Paige will be joining The Shield?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Woohoo, Part 5! (Y)



The Lizard said:


>


By god do I love that move... and all his other moves... and really everything about him. 

Also, I have to wonder aloud... what was with Rollins' long sleeves on RAW?


----------



## Oxidamus

Calahart said:


> Right on girl!


----------



## BeastBoy

This may be the last Shield thread made given that they'll split up at the Rumble. If the Triple Threat at WM is imminent then Rollins will win because he's the odd one out.

Roman is still superior, though.


----------



## Libertine.

Man crushing on the Shield right now, they got a good bromance going.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> So does anyone know if there is any truth in the rumor that *Paige* will be *joining The Shield*?














Oxi said:


>


It's funny. Some random dubstep track came up on Pandora as I saw this gif loopin'. It was hilariously in sync with the song. :lol
#shieldstep



Libertine. said:


> *Man crushing on the Shield right now*, they got a good bromance going.


Not a bad thing.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> So does anyone know if there is any truth in the rumor that Paige will be joining The Shield?














BeastBoy said:


> This may be the last Shield thread made given that they'll split up at the Rumble. If the Triple Threat at WM is imminent then Rollins will win because he's the odd one out.


So you've seen Vince McMahon's notes then? Saying that you're speaking as if this is a fact or something.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Big fan of Rollins' full ninja outfit this past Raw!

I just rewatched Summerslam main event and I still think HHH was meant to reveal himself as Shield leader of some sort. He had the pants on and a black shirt underneath the referees shirt that was quite bulky. 

Great that if that was the intention they abandoned it, but man it looked like it for sure even on second viewing.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't believe I even watched that as it happened. I never would have guessed it since the Shield were more just like hired hands at the time.


----------



## DareDevil

Well, I am not that late to the party like I was on the last thread. So part V! Good Good.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> I totally misread your post at first. #notadrawwhoreyet
> 
> I am still flattered, though.
> If you ever do want one, just hit me up in a PM.


:lol Once I've figured out what I want, I'll PM you 



Reaper Jones said:


> That's what makes guys like Punk so great
> 
> On slo motion, you can see that Punk not only move his head to the side, but lowered it so the main impact connected with the back of his neck - and by the time his feet actually connected, he was already moving in the same direction of the kick further reducing the impact.


Wow, that was a very thorough analysis :clap I should watch carefully...once Deanambrose.net gets the ep up *weeps*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Part V?? Lemme all up in here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll never stop believing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their futures are bright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Shield Now. The Shield Forever!


Beautiful. Just beautiful *sniff* The ninja roll looks even better when Seth's got those sleeves.

As for Paige joining The Shield--whut? :lmao As much as I like Paige...no.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Well, I am not that late to the party like I was on the last thread. So part V! Good Good.


Good to see you made it in! 



JacqSparrow said:


> :lol Once I've figured out what I want, I'll PM you


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Part 5 here we go lads :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Egads I JUST found a gifset on tumblr from when Dean won the US title.
































He was so FREAKING HAPPY! I hope that in some way shape or form Dean manages to defeat Big E and get his grimy fingers on that IC title when they merge the two. It's anyone's guess how that scenario will play out, but that's what I'm aiming for. Especially if the Shield won't be splitting as soon as we thought. :mark:


----------



## tbp82

Welcome to the Shield Thread "Not 1 Not 2 Not 3 Not 4". Amazing how these came in and made such an impression at Survivor Series. Then the next Survivor Series they opened the show and we saw what was the beginning of Roman Reigns rise. Now we are on the cusp of "Roman's Reign"............Believe That!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I wanna see the Blackout on Raw more. He almost never seems to connect with it. Then again, once he goes solo I'm sure we'll see it a lot more.


----------



## Wynter

Word. He was so ecstatic and looked like he just conquered the world lol. It looked like a really special moment for him <3 

Now he's all like:










lol Can't blame him though. The belt only serves as decoration more than anything unfortunately.
Although Dean swagger walks the shit out it when he actually wears it properly. 










It would be great if Dean won the unification title against Big E. That will help him out in his singles run if he still has the belt when The Shield breaks up. I would only want him to have it if they're going to legit treat him like a champion and hold the belt with some importance;not a prop or some jewelry. Put Dean in a really good feud with someone and legitimize him as a man to look out for in the future. Let him elevate the prestige of the belt and actually defend it. 

Honestly, I can't even think of Dean in a feud with anyone but CM Punk at the moment lol I'm waiting patiently for that glorious Raw when shit really explodes between those two :mark: WWE _has_ to give me that or I will cry. It's just too *good *not to happen.

I mean, do you see Punks' face???










Even he felt that chemistry. Punk actually looked interested and excited to be there again lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Wow things go fast in here. I can not believe we have a 5th thread, Will there ever be a 6th? It has been really fun with all of you.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Word. He was so ecstatic and looked like he just conquered the world lol. It looked like a really special moment for him <3
> 
> Now he's all like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol Can't blame him though. The belt only serves as decoration more than anything unfortunately.
> Although Dean swagger walks the shit out it when he actually wears it properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be great if Dean won the unification title against Big E. That will help him out in his singles run if he still has the belt when The Shield breaks up. I would only want him to have it if they're going to legit treat him like a champion and hold the belt with some importance;not a prop or some jewelry. Put Dean in a really good feud with someone and legitimize him as a man to look out for in the future. Let him elevate the prestige of the belt and actually defend it.
> 
> Honestly, I can't even think of Dean in a feud with anyone but CM Punk at the moment lol I'm waiting patiently for that glorious Raw when shit really explodes between those two :mark: WWE _has_ to give me that or I will cry. It's just too *good *not to happen.
> 
> I mean, do you see Punks' face???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even he felt that chemistry. Punk actually looked interested and excited to be there again lol



Dean holds great pride in the fact that he's the only remaining champion out of the group. I don't really feel like he means to show disrespect towards the title (i.e. tossing it over the barricade or letting it dangle over his crotch) at least in kayfabe. Win or lose, when it comes down to unifying the US title and Intercontinental title, it will still inevitably lead to a further downward spiral for Dean. I just think that if anyone is potentially going to give the IC any value right now, Ambrose is the guy to do it and it could also possibly cause more drama from within the shield.

With that being said I want his feud to continue with Punk as well. Even though things might go in the direction of Punk vs HHH, that doesn't mean that Dean can't still be seething on the inside about every time Punk has one-upped him.




psycho bunny said:


> Wow things go fast in here. I can not believe we have a 5th thread, Will there ever be a 6th? It has been really fun with all of you.


No way to tell. Hopefully the admin will grace us with a little spot of our own once that fateful day of the split happens. Mayhaps make a sticky thread or something? I don't know. I'm sure they'll take care of us and if they don't come up with something...well I guess we'll all have to skype or whatever. :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I think the attitude "I do not care" about U.S. belt will give a story to Ambrose.
WWE is showing he doing this kind of stuff on TV.
They focus him to do that and I start to think it's on purpose


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Wow things go fast in here. I can not believe we have a 5th thread, Will there ever be a 6th? It has been really fun with all of you.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I personally think there will be a so called part VI but it'll be called " Post-Shield" thread. I may be wrong bunny but..


----------



## Joshi Judas

I have a feeling Punk and Dean get the #1 and #2 spots in the Rumble. Rollins enters somewhere around 10-15 and Roman between 21-25.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> I have a feeling Punk and Dean get the #1 and #2 spots in the Rumble. Rollins enters somewhere around 10-15 and Roman between 21-25.


Dude if those two go first.... I'll be mad.


----------



## CALΔMITY

What makes you think those spots? Just a gut feeling?


----------



## Oxidamus

You mean when Big E beats Dean Ambrose clean in the middle of the ring with a 5 COUNT, 5 COUNT, 5 COUNT, to unify the mid-card titles... right Calahart?


----------



## CALΔMITY

No. No that is NOT what I mean.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Love Dean throwing the title i love the attitude and style looking forward to seeing what happened with shield this year i expect shield vs Bray Wyatt at wrestlemania.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Egads I JUST found a gifset on tumblr from when Dean won the US title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was so FREAKING HAPPY! I hope that in some way shape or form Dean manages to defeat Big E and get his grimy fingers on that IC title when they merge the two. It's anyone's guess how that scenario will play out, but that's what I'm aiming for. Especially if the Shield won't be splitting as soon as we thought. :mark:


That was a great moment because all three of them were jazzed. I couldn't remember the last time anyone celebrated like that after winning the US championship.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Now he's all like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol Can't blame him though. The belt only serves as decoration more than anything unfortunately.
> Although Dean swagger walks the shit out it when he actually wears it properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be great if Dean won the unification title against Big E. That will help him out in his singles run if he still has the belt when The Shield breaks up. I would only want him to have it if they're going to legit treat him like a champion and hold the belt with some importance;not a prop or some jewelry. Put Dean in a really good feud with someone and legitimize him as a man to look out for in the future. Let him elevate the prestige of the belt and actually defend it.
> 
> Honestly, I can't even think of Dean in a feud with anyone but CM Punk at the moment lol I'm waiting patiently for that glorious Raw when shit really explodes between those two :mark: WWE _has_ to give me that or I will cry. It's just too *good *not to happen.
> 
> I mean, do you see Punks' face???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even he felt that chemistry. Punk actually looked interested and excited to be there again lol


:lol Seth's "the hell?" expression after Dean threw the belt away was hilarious.

I was cheering like mad the day The Shield attacked Punk because you just knew Ambrose would get into it with him. I'd been waiting for it since their FCW house show encounter. And I love that it was Punk who kind of really brought out the crazy in Dean throughout this feud. When they get a one-on-one feud with Dean Unleashed (well, as much as he can be), I think my little heart might just pop. 

The day Dean retires Punk... *feels*



Calahart said:


> No way to tell. Hopefully the admin will grace us with a little spot of our own once that fateful day of the split happens. Mayhaps make a sticky thread or something? I don't know. I'm sure they'll take care of us and if they don't come up with something...well I guess we'll all have to skype or whatever. :lol


I want a "Post-Shield Breakup Therapy" thread :lol Where all of us will converge and cheer/cry/whatever 

My two cents on the Rumble spots: I kinda see #1 and #2 going to Punk and Bryan, in no particular order, just because The Authority wants to stick it to both of them. Would be interesting if the Shield boys came in at different points during the Rumble match, though I see Seth coming in before Dean to pump up the crowd with his mad skills.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> That was a great moment because all three of them were jazzed. I couldn't remember the last time anyone celebrated like that after winning the US championship.
> 
> The day Dean retires Punk... *feels*
> 
> 
> 
> I want a "Post-Shield Breakup Therapy" thread :lol Where all of us will converge and cheer/cry/whatever


As far as the US championship goes, I can't remember the last time someone celebrated that hard over the title either. :lol He really treated it like his very first title and seemed just so proud of himself even though I'm sure he knew just how meaningless the title was. It's rather adorable.

Yeah that's how I want Punk to be retired as well. I wouldn't have it any other way.


Also oh lord a post breakup therapy thread...
I dunno how long that would last realistically, but you had me rollin at that. I could picture it too. :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

If the shield ever breaks up I want somebody to hold me and tell me that everything is going to be alright










6 pages already and no thirstin? What an injustice :side:




























:yum:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Calahart said:


> What makes you think those spots? Just a gut feeling?



Punk feuding with HHH and the Authority, HHH using The Shield and NAO to hurt Punk, them saying how they're giving him a chance to main event Mania and from the SD spoilers I've read, I think it's highly highly likely that Punk draws the #1 spot.

Mostly the #2 spot goes to someone who is in some kind of feud with the #1. And since Punk likes Ambrose and they keep showing these subtle hints of Ambrose absolutely despising Punk, I think he'll draw #2.

I think Dean will almost be eliminated in the first minute itself :lmao

But he'll hang in there for some time and probably we'll get all three Shield members in the ring at some point.


----------



## Callisto

How is it that Roman's epic kick from the last RAW hasn't been gif'd yet?


----------



## Wynter

Did somebody say thirst? Because stuff can get real parched in here 



















and here's the kick *Callisto*. Go on tumblr you will see Shield gifs all over the damn place lol


----------



## NeyNey

Edit: Okay, WynterWarm12 had it first. enaldo

NEW SHIELD THREAD :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## tbp82

JacqSparrow said:


> That was a great moment because all three of them were jazzed. I couldn't remember the last time anyone celebrated like that after winning the US championship.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol Seth's "the hell?" expression after Dean threw the belt away was hilarious.
> 
> I was cheering like mad the day The Shield attacked Punk because you just knew Ambrose would get into it with him. I'd been waiting for it since their FCW house show encounter. And I love that it was Punk who kind of really brought out the crazy in Dean throughout this feud. When they get a one-on-one feud with Dean Unleashed (well, as much as he can be), I think my little heart might just pop.
> 
> The day Dean retires Punk... *feels*
> 
> 
> 
> I want a "Post-Shield Breakup Therapy" thread :lol Where all of us will converge and cheer/cry/whatever
> 
> My two cents on the Rumble spots: I kinda see #1 and #2 going to Punk and Bryan, in no particular order, just because The Authority wants to stick it to both of them. Would be interesting if the Shield boys came in at different points during the Rumble match, though I see Seth coming in before Dean to pump up the crowd with his mad skills.


A "Post-Shield Breakup Therapy" thread would quickly turn into the reasons we think Roman Reigns shouldn't have destroyed Ambrose and Rollins thread.


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd

So basically, I have nothing against a Shield Breakup as long as it is planned THE RIGHT WAY.

Ive read somewhere something about the WWE wanting to get Reigns out of the Shield and replace him with Mason Ryan.
If that happens. Please hire Vince Russo back.


But the WWE couldhit 2 birds with one stone if done right.
My idea would be something like them turning on each other during the rumble (as they said in their interviews), then they shake hands after the match and go on. Ive read something about a US and IC title unification at Elimination Chamber. So they could do that with Ambrose winning against the IC Champion. And then, Ambrose can feel himself like the King of the World and stuff, annoying the Reigns and Rollins with it, rubbing it in their face and stuff. And finally they could have a Triple Threat match for the IC title at Wrestlemania XXX.


This feud would polish up the Image of the Midcard titles drastically, while also giving us a nice story and good matches.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tbp82 said:


> A "Post-Shield Breakup Therapy" thread would quickly turn into the reasons we think Roman Reigns shouldn't have destroyed Ambrose and Rollins thread.


fpalm they are to talented and have to different inring styles to be destroyed by a muscle. WWE needs a new good heel, and they could always use a solid inring worker cheer up.


----------



## tbp82

psycho bunny said:


> fpalm they are to talented and have to different inring styles to be destroyed by a muscle. WWE needs a new good heel, and they could always use a solid inring worker cheer up.


I'm not down at all. Roman Reings is my favorite wrestler right now. I have no problem if they let Reings "Goldberg" both Rollins and Ambrose. (By Goldberg I mean extremly short match where he dominates with the spear).


----------



## Bushmaster

Oh shit a Part 5


----------



## Sonny Crockett

United We Stand.Divided We Fall #TheShield


----------



## TheFranticJane

I hope that at the Rumble, all three members of the Shield work together and clean house - only for Dean to eliminate himself when he sees Punk. It cements his psycho persona and will give Seth and Roman a chance to show off their skills solo.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Oh shit son... Part Five 
_
AYOOOOOOOOOOOO_










:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Bushmaster

TheFranticJane said:


> I hope that at the Rumble, all three members of the Shield work together and clean house - only for Dean to eliminate himself when he sees Punk. It cements his psycho persona and will give Seth and Roman a chance to show off their skills solo.


It will either be Reigns eliminating Dean or he vice versa. More likely that Reigns eliminates Dean which could start the face turn for Roman while Dean becomes crazier by the week.


----------



## truelove

they have have have to be facing the wyatts and WM and extreme rules I expect a break up around summer slam


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I think Dean will eliminate someone who should not.
Honestly, I want him to eliminate Roman


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> I think Dean will eliminate someone who should not.
> Honestly, I want him to eliminate Roman


That makes the most sense to me to have Dean eliminate Roman to set up Roman vs. Dean but.........if the rumours of a potential unification match between the IC and US Champion are true and Dean doesn't have a title then I don't get what Roman's point of going after Dean would be. What's Roman gonna say you eliminated me from the rumble now I'm gonna break you in half? This just makes Roman look like a crybaby but if Dean eliminates Roman and Roman comes back with you cost me a chance at the World Title so now I'm gonna take the US Title then it makes sense in an eye for an eye kinda way.


----------



## Telos

SoupBro said:


> It will either be Reigns eliminating Dean or he vice versa. More likely that Reigns eliminates Dean which could start the face turn for Roman while Dean becomes crazier by the week.


The more I think about it, the more I'm convinced we'll see Bryan eliminate Reigns at the very end to win the Rumble. I think Reigns will eliminate Ambrose.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I don't really think the Shield will split till right after XXX. For some reason, I thought of the time Faarooq refused to help Rock in his match. I can picture that at XXX. Ambrose and Reigns come to assist Hunter in his match with Punk, he takes them out and here comes Reigns. He gets on the ring apron, then jumps off and walks away. Punk wins, then something will happen on Raw the next night. Perhaps Ambrose and Rollins attack Reigns and beat him down like The Nation beat Faarooq down when Rock took his place. I wouldn't mind that scenario.


----------



## tbp82

Telos said:


> The more I think about it, the more I'm convinced we'll see Bryan eliminate Reigns at the very end to win the Rumble. I think Reigns will eliminate Ambrose.


I'd love to see it and if it did I'd have Reigns charge at Bryan Bryan move and Reigns goes over the top but I'm gonna guess no here simply because where's Batista in that scenario. I can't see how Bryan and Reigns make it to end without Batista it could be Bryan and Batista or Reigns and Batista but I think Batista is winning this thing. Don't care if Batista wins or not but I think he is.


----------



## tbp82

A Man Named Bruce said:


> I don't really think the Shield will split till right after XXX. For some reason, I thought of the time Faarooq refused to help Rock in his match. I can picture that at XXX. Ambrose and Reigns come to assist Hunter in his match with Punk, he takes them out and here comes Reigns. He gets on the ring apron, then jumps off and walks away. Punk wins, then something will happen on Raw the next night. Perhaps Ambrose and Rollins attack Reigns and beat him down like The Nation beat Faarooq down when Rock took his place. I wouldn't mind that scenario.


Interesting but what's Reigns reasoning for not helping Hunter? Farooq and The Rock had issues heading into that. Now Ambrose I could see Reigns doing that to.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

tbp82 said:


> Interesting but what's Reigns reasoning for not helping Hunter? Farooq and The Rock had issues heading into that. Now Ambrose I could see Reigns doing that to.


They could build on that between now and XXX. Not really sure how they'd go about that, but there's still plenty of time to put more strife between Reigns and The Shield/Authority.


----------



## Lariatoh!

VinceRussoDaGawd said:


> So basically, I have nothing against a Shield Breakup as long as it is planned THE RIGHT WAY.
> 
> Ive read somewhere something about the WWE wanting to get Reigns out of the Shield and replace him with Mason Ryan.
> If that happens. Please hire Vince Russo back.
> 
> 
> But the WWE couldhit 2 birds with one stone if done right.
> My idea would be something like them turning on each other during the rumble (as they said in their interviews), then they shake hands after the match and go on. Ive read something about a US and IC title unification at Elimination Chamber. So they could do that with Ambrose winning against the IC Champion. And then, Ambrose can feel himself like the King of the World and stuff, annoying the Reigns and Rollins with it, rubbing it in their face and stuff. And finally they could have a Triple Threat match for the IC title at Wrestlemania XXX.
> 
> 
> This feud would polish up the Image of the Midcard titles drastically, while also giving us a nice story and good matches.


Possible scenario - Ambrose to win the Unification due to a Reigns spear behind the ref's back. Ambrose claims he did it himself, being the last straw for Reigns. He goes after Ambrose, Seth tries to stop him and gets knocked out for it. All three brawl ... WM XXX triple threat for US/IC belt which of course the heavily pushed Reigns would win


----------



## Pink Princess

It would be amazing if they could split without feuding with each other, as in stay friends, like old school stables


----------



## DareDevil

They're going to have Dean try to eliminate Roman but fail and Roman won't be the winner either nor Seth, they're going to have different wrestlers eliminate the three of them. I mean, this is what I think.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Regarding elimination at Rumble - I don't think it's going to be as cut and dry as Ambrose eliminating Reigns or vice versa because they kinda want to keep their options open as to who will be face, heel, tweener 

I think it's going to be more along the lines of "you didn't save me, man" and "it's every man for themselves" kinda vibe. 

Just my opinion though.


----------



## tbp82

What number do you want each Shield member to enter the rumble?


----------



## DareDevil

tbp82 said:


> So what's Big. E's involement post spear in that scenario? Forgive and Forget. You've essentially buried Big. E he loses a match to a man who hasn't won a match in months and he takes a spear and doesn't go after Reigns so he lost to a loser and is scared of Reigns.


fpalm I'm just going to let someone else answer your question, I don't feel like arguing with you today, now let *me* ask you a question... When did I mention Big E's name? Or are you confusing me with someone else?


----------



## tbp82

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> fpalm I'm just going to let someone else answer your question, I don't feel like arguing with you today, now let *me* ask you a question... When did I mention Big E's name? Or are you confusing me with someone else?


I apologise I put the wrong quote. That is completly my mistake. That post was in response to a poster above who stated Reigns should spear Big. E and him the title Ambrose gets cocky leading to him vs. Reigns. Again sorry for the misquote.


----------



## DareDevil

tbp82 said:


> I apologise I put the wrong quote. That is completly my mistake. That post was in response to a poster above who stated Reigns should spear Big. E and him the title Ambrose gets cocky leading to him vs. Reigns. Again sorry for the misquote.


Oh, that's fine. Well at least you apologized.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Well excuse me while I crash this thread for a second. I just wanna post pics of the often over looked Ambreigns bromance.



































And I also want to talk about how hot Seth is when he isn't growing a hedge on his face.


----------



## DA

Barely posted in the last thread. Been a while since I was a regular.

Time to up my game. 

ROLLINS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl

Not a gif, but a lil' something something out of those stacked 2013 The Shield Video Archives. It's been a good year for Shield Marks. Here's to thread 5!


----------



## DareDevil

DwayneAustin said:


> Barely posted in the last thread. Been a while since I was a regular.
> 
> Time to up my game.
> 
> ROLLINS :mark: :mark: :mark:


YES ROLLINS!!! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Divine Arion

Wow a Part V thread to this. Was just getting into the previous one and hope I can help out to make this one just as memorable as the others lol. 

Hmm, not sure what specific number I would enter each guy, but I can see in the order Reigns, Rollins and then Ambrose. As a possible scenario, perhaps Reigns will eliminate Rollins that would spurn Ambrose to get upset and attempt do the same in kind. I think it would be predictable to have Ambrose and Reigns eliminate one another so maybe they'll both get eliminated at the same time while arguing. It's kind of hard to tell how they're specifically breaking them up (completely dissolved, two remain as a team, etc), but it would get Rollins to experience more personal tension. He's been the peacemaker of group thus far so it would be good way for him to start questioning his teammates. Maybe he would think like why would Reigns go out of his way to eliminate him personally? And was Ambrose arguing to actually defend him or just use it as an excuse to mess with Reigns? 

With the push he's getting, does anyone else think perhaps Reigns may break Kane's elimination record?


----------



## Amber B

Reigns will not be in the final two of that Rumble match. Final 4 or 5? Probably. Second runner up? :kobe

Like I've said before, the only way the Reigns face push will work successfully is if they push Ambrose to be his smarmy, crazy heel nemesis. Right now we see tension that happens between brothers or band mates. It isn't tumultuous or dysfunctional and they still love and look out for each other. The true beginning of the end will happen on the day of or after the Rumble OR at Mania.

Right now is the perfect damn time to bring back MITB at Mania. Put those three in there and the egos/miscommunications would be at an all time high.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Did somebody say PART FIVE....






















Awwwww shiiiiiiiiiiiit!!!!

































You will always have my vagina Dean




























Will there be a part 6???










Who knows...but in the meantime.....

Let's party!!!


----------



## Kratosx23

Amber B said:


> Reigns will not be in the final two of that Rumble match. Final 4 or 5? Probably. Second runner up? :kobe


Santino Marella was the runner up one year, don't act like it'd be a shock.

I do see Reigns being the runner up because it's clear as day they want to push him as hard as they've pushed anyone since Sheamus, and it makes the most sense that a heel would be the last guy eliminated, to maximize the pop. You don't want to have Daniel Bryan or CM Punk be the last guy to get eliminated, that would cause a mixed reaction. Batista will be the winner but Reigns will be the guy who eliminates the most people and is the last to go over the top, probably due to a miscommunication between him and Ambrose. That fuels the break up even better because Ambrose cost him the Rumble.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Assuming Bryan's assumption doesn't keep him away and Sheamus also comes back:

Sheamus
Bryan
Punk
Batista
possibly Wyatt

I don't see Reigns in the final four. Last ten maybe. I'd be surprised if he is, considering the top names that will probably be near the end of the match. At least 3 of those names are probable winners.


----------



## Telos

Was watching SmackDown and this frame caught my attention.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I ain't gonna lie. Those Ambreigns instances ARE adorable.

It was nice reading all of the rumble ideas from you peeps. It's getting me super excited.

Found this and thought of you, Vic.









I don't know if I'll ever have the opportunity to use it in a response, but I'm keeping my eyes peeled. :lol


For you Ambrollins lovers out there!


















And now just a lip lick for my personal viewing pleasure.








I guess it is sort of for you guys too. :lol

Edit: NOPE wait I lied.









Now I'm done. Maybe.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> Was watching SmackDown and this frame caught my attention.


:lol Ambrose looks like the 3rd wheel. Good catch. I missed that last week. I was more focusing on the Rolleigns love.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Poor Ambrose. 
That's okay. You always have Punk to take your frustrations out on.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> :lol Ambrose looks like the 3rd wheel. Good catch. I missed that last week. I was more focusing on the Rolleigns love.


It was easy to miss because it happened in a split second. Ambrose creeped up on screen at that moment, but when Rollins and Reigns were locking eyes with that bromance (Reigns was especially cheesing it up), Ambrose wasn't on screen. It was when Rollins cut off to continue the promo that this happened.

Side note: Ambrose hasn't defended his US title since October 28th against Big E Langston. That's roughly 11 weeks and counting. I can't recall the last time any champion of any title has gone that long without a title defense.


----------



## CALΔMITY

^Bad booking. Sadly.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> I ain't gonna lie. Those Ambreigns instances ARE adorable.
> 
> It was nice reading all of the rumble ideas from you peeps. It's getting me super excited.
> 
> Found this and thought of you, Vic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Only you Ambrose, Only you.. and maybe Seth..  
Thanks Caly, you're always so attentive of me..


----------



## Telos

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Only you Ambrose, Only you.. and maybe Seth..
> Thanks Caly, you're always so attentive of me..


I'm digging that Killua sig. One of my favorite anime characters.
I've never gotten past Greed Island though so I'll have to watch when the current anime goes beyond that.

Calahart: Totally agreed. You'd think even with the focus on the slow burn of The Shield's imminent split, they could fit in a token title defense here and there.


----------



## World's Best

Calahart said:


> I ain't gonna lie. Those Ambreigns instances ARE adorable.
> 
> It was nice reading all of the rumble ideas from you peeps. It's getting me super excited.
> 
> Found this and thought of you, Vic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'll ever have the opportunity to use it in a response, but I'm keeping my eyes peeled. :lol
> 
> 
> For you Ambrollins lovers out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now just a lip lick for my personal viewing pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it is sort of for you guys too. :lol
> 
> Edit: NOPE wait I lied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm done. Maybe.


Lip lick for that Herman Munster looking mofo?

And Punk looking like a less ripped Wolverine. Dude needs to lose those chops.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> I'm digging that Killua sig. One of my favorite anime characters.
> I've never gotten past Greed Island though so I'll have to watch when the current anime goes beyond that.
> 
> Calahart: Totally agreed. You'd think even with the focus on the slow burn of The Shield's imminent split, they could fit in a token title defense here and there.


I KNOW!! He's so awesome, my favorite was and still kind of is, is Kurapika but the dude hasn't shown up in ages.. So right now is Killua all the way. Oh and you should get past GI, is awesome... Anyway we don't want to get off topic again . I don't want to get yelled at by a mod, you can PM me if you want to talk anime.


----------



## Telos

Good call. Will do.

BTW does anyone have a gif of Rollins selling like death when Punk dived out of the ring at him this past SmackDown?


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> Good call. Will do.
> 
> BTW does anyone have a gif of Rollins selling like death when Punk dived out of the ring at him this past SmackDown?


(Y)

I'll try to find you the gif but no promises.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Only you Ambrose, Only you.. and maybe Seth..
> Thanks Caly, you're always so attentive of me..


Aint no thang~ 



Telos said:


> Calahart: Totally agreed. You'd think even with the focus on the slow burn of The Shield's imminent split, they could fit in a token title defense here and there.


Yeah well what can ya do about it eh? IF Ambrose somehow got the win over Big E at a unification match, hopefully he'll get to defend it then.





World's Best said:


> Lip lick for that Herman Munster looking mofo?
> 
> And Punk looking like a less ripped Wolverine. Dude needs to lose those chops.


----------



## DareDevil

Spoiler: Smackdown



:mark: OMG! We're going to have a backstage interview of The Shield with Reene Young! That lucky girl! That's all I know so, don't spoil me anything else.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: OMG! We're going to have a backstage interview of The Shield with Reene Young! That lucky girl! That's all I know so, don't spoil me anything else.





Spoiler: RESPONSE TO SPOILER

















Oh my...
I don't remember if this was posted in the past, but this stopped me dead in my tracks as I scrolled down my dash.


----------



## Lariatoh!

If WM isn't the Shield triple threat for the US or US/IC title, then it has to be Shield vs. Wyatts.

I'm thinking in the Rumble Rollins comes in quite early. Then Dean at around the teens and then Reigns will come in quite late, maybe the ultimate winners spot... #27. But he will be taken out by one of his brothers of Justice either by accident or by "accident" or by revenge for him doing it them?


----------



## DareDevil

Oh, man No good luck Telos, couldn't find you the gif. So i'm making it up with this


----------



## Asenath

Y'all ain't right.

Hurray, Shield Thread V! I knew we could do it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Asenath said:


> Y'all ain't right.


I am confused as to what you are inferring.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> I am confused as to what you are inferring.


I love your little troll, just because it has my Zodiac sign..  I know it's from a thing called homestuck, I tried to read it but it's too confusing, I gave up on the 6th page, anyway on topic, I think Arsenath means that we aren't right because we're here a lot...


----------



## JacqSparrow

tbp82 said:


> A "Post-Shield Breakup Therapy" thread would quickly turn into the reasons we think Roman Reigns shouldn't have destroyed Ambrose and Rollins thread.


Nah, I trust the lovely guys and gals in here to bring the senti with reminiscences of all the bromance.

Bunny, you can count on me 



VinceRussoDaGawd said:


> But the WWE could hit 2 birds with one stone if done right.
> My idea would be something like them turning on each other during the rumble (as they said in their interviews), then they shake hands after the match and go on. Ive read something about a US and IC title unification at Elimination Chamber. So they could do that with Ambrose winning against the IC Champion. And then, Ambrose can feel himself like the King of the World and stuff, annoying the Reigns and Rollins with it, rubbing it in their face and stuff. And finally they could have a Triple Threat match for the IC title at Wrestlemania XXX.
> 
> 
> This feud would polish up the Image of the Midcard titles drastically, while also giving us a nice story and good matches.


I like that Rumble scenario. It also ties into Ambrose's commentary previous commentary about how they're passionate about wanting to be the best.

At most, I see Reigns maybe making it to the final four. But I don't see him in the final two just yet.



SubZero3:16 said:


> And I also want to talk about how hot Seth is when he isn't growing a hedge on his face.


Thank you, Zero <3


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> Nah, I trust the lovely guys and gals in here to bring the senti with reminiscences of all the bromance.
> 
> 
> Thank you, Zero <3


You're welcome. You haven't been here long. There will be lots of bitching and complaining and people hoping that Reigns is a failure when The Shield breaks up. IMO, it says a lot more about them than a wrestler on a scripted tv show.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I think Arsenath means that we aren't right because we're here a lot...


Hmm I guess that makes sense. In the three days off I get I've just been fluttering about on here and tumblr. I have no life.



SubZero3:16 said:


> IMO, it says a lot more about them than a wrestler on a scripted tv show.


:banderas


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, the Reigns bashing is getting a little ridiculous. The haters are starting to come out the woodwork and I'm just like










I get it, most think he's the least talented of the group and doesn't deserve a big push. 
He's the least complete package of the 3 at the moment and I will admit that. 
I will even give you a list of reasons why he isn't ready _yet_ for a rocket push.

But oh my god some people on this board act like he's the antichrist of wrestling lol 
As if he's the shittiest wrestler to ever step in the ring. 
The hate is a little too strong with some of ya'll.












Prepare yourself Reigns fans because a war is coming.

With his singles push, comes a horde who will be waving pitchforks and spitting vile words.

Harsh days are on the horizon and we have to prepare for the onslaught of hate!

Shit will get real...be safe lol


Nah seriously, everyone won't like him and that's cool. But damn, give him a little credit, yeah?


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, the Reigns bashing is getting a little ridiculous. The haters are starting to come out the woodwork and I'm just like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get it, most think he's the least talented of the group and doesn't deserve a big push.
> He's the least complete package of the 3 at the moment and I will admit that.
> I will even give you a list of reasons why he isn't ready _yet_ for a rocket push.
> 
> But oh my god some people on this board act like he's the antichrist of wrestling lol
> As if he's the shittiest wrestler to ever step in the ring.
> The hate is a little too strong with some of ya'll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare yourself Reigns fans because a war is coming.
> 
> With his singles push, comes a horde who will be waving pitchforks and spitting vile words.
> 
> Harsh days are on the horizon and we have to prepare for the onslaught of hate!
> 
> Shit will get real...be safe lol
> 
> 
> Nah seriously, everyone won't like him and that's cool. But damn, give him a little credit, yeah?


Lol, I'm going to take no part on the fanwars. I'm going to be on my little bomb shelter. With the Rollins fans.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I think Arsenath means that we aren't right because we're here a lot...


Well with the 3 days I've had off, I have been spending a lot of time on here and on tumblr...
I have no life.



SubZero3:16 said:


> IMO, it says a lot more about them than a wrestler on a scripted tv show.


:banderas



WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, the Reigns bashing is getting a little ridiculous. The haters are starting to come out the woodwork and I'm just like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get it, most think he's the least talented of the group and doesn't deserve a big push.
> He's the least complete package of the 3 at the moment and I will admit that.
> I will even give you a list of reasons why he isn't ready _yet_ for a rocket push.
> 
> But oh my god some people on this board act like he's the antichrist of wrestling lol
> As if he's the shittiest wrestler to ever step in the ring.
> The hate is a little too strong with some of ya'll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare yourself Reigns fans because a war is coming.
> 
> With his singles push, comes a horde who will be waving pitchforks and spitting vile words.
> 
> Harsh days are on the horizon and we have to prepare for the onslaught of hate!
> 
> Shit will get real...be safe lol
> 
> 
> Nah seriously, everyone won't like him and that's cool. But damn, give him a little credit, yeah?


Agreed on all of this. I also refuse to partake in serious fan wars. Even though I have a favorite, I still love all three of those boys. Always will.


----------



## JacqSparrow

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Lol, I'm going to take no part on the fanwars. I'm going to be on my little bomb shelter. With the Rollins fans.


*joins you there*

Have mercy on Reigns, haters! :lol He's trying a lot harder than other people on the roster to be worthy of his spot. He's not ready yet, but once he catches his stride, I think he'll do pretty well--alongside both his bros  There's enough room on top--I think the fact that we've gotten such a great Shield run that has highlighted all three members at some point is proof that someone back there likes them.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, the Reigns bashing is getting a little ridiculous. The haters are starting to come out the woodwork and I'm just like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get it, most think he's the least talented of the group and doesn't deserve a big push.
> He's the least complete package of the 3 at the moment and I will admit that.
> I will even give you a list of reasons why he isn't ready _yet_ for a rocket push.
> 
> But oh my god some people on this board act like he's the antichrist of wrestling lol
> As if he's the shittiest wrestler to ever step in the ring.
> The hate is a little too strong with some of ya'll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare yourself Reigns fans because a war is coming.
> 
> With his singles push, comes a horde who will be waving pitchforks and spitting vile words.
> 
> Harsh days are on the horizon and we have to prepare for the onslaught of hate!
> 
> Shit will get real...be safe lol
> 
> 
> Nah seriously, everyone won't like him and that's cool. But damn, give him a little credit, yeah?


This. This used to be such a positive thread where we could talk in all honesty about our love for these three talented guys. All the haters should just go and... I'm not finishing that sentence, could get me suspended. @calahart I'm the biggest no life in here trust me, I'm supposed to follow class right now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23

> Have mercy on Reigns, haters! :lol He's trying a lot harder than other people on the roster to be worthy of his spot. He's not ready yet, but once he catches his stride, I think he'll do pretty well--alongside both his bros There's enough room on top--I think the fact that we've gotten such a great Shield run that has highlighted all three members at some point is proof that someone back there likes them.



It doesn't matter how hard you try if you suck. 

The Shield is all about Reigns, they don't give a damn about the other two. They've got the stink of the Indies on them, as Vince would most likely describe it. Which means they've got to try 10x harder than a guy like Reigns to get a quarter of the push. They're just there to do their best to teach him how to do his job right, which has clearly failed. When they break up, Ambrose and Rollins will be doing jobs in the midcard. Which, to be fair, is where Rollins should be anyway but Ambrose deserves better than what he'll end up getting.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I still think Reigns will get pushed like Austin, slowly through the year and if it goes great then he'll win the Rumble next year and the rest is history.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It doesn't matter how hard you try if you suck.
> 
> The Shield is all about Reigns, they don't give a damn about the other two. They've got the stink of the Indies on them, as Vince would most likely describe it. Which means they've got to try 10x harder than a guy like Reigns to get a quarter of the push. They're just there to do their best to teach him how to do his job right, which has clearly failed. When they break up, Ambrose and Rollins will be doing jobs in the midcard. Which, to be fair, is where Rollins should be anyway but Ambrose deserves better than what he'll end up getting.


There are guys on the roster that suck more then reigns *cough ryback* and they received a push too. So having singles matches against the undertaker and John cena is not getting chances?? Hmm sounds logic.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> This. *This used to be such a positive thread* where we could talk in all honesty about our love for these three talented guys. All the haters should just go and... I'm not finishing that sentence, could get me suspended. @calahart I'm the biggest no life in here trust me, I'm supposed to follow class right now.


It still is even though we still get our share of negative nancys.





































Hopefully at least one of these can spark a smile.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> It still is even though we still get our share of negative nancys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully at least one of these can spark a smile.


It's not like it used to be now it's like a bad thing when you still like all 3 of them. That first pic made me :lol thnx 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

I wouldn't say it has gotten quite to that point yet. I'm trying my best to not be baited into useless arguments and just enjoy myself in here.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I wouldn't say it has gotten quite to that point yet. I'm trying my best to not be baited into useless arguments and just enjoy myself in here.


Me too but everytime I read those complaints about roman.. It gets difficult you know :/


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah I know what you mean. Can't expect everyone to like Roman, but some of the things that some people say are ridiculous. If we just ignore the trolls then this place will be less drama packed. Like I said I'm exercising self control. Just not even going to acknowledge those who come in here just to bait us on.

Unless you're Oxi. I enjoy dicking around with him. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

I love all three of them. I want the boys to succeed and to reach the top. I stan a bit harder for Reigns because when I joined the poor kid got no love and I thought that he had lots of potential. I'm glad that these past months that he has grown a lot. Not saying that he's ready for the main event but he has come a long way.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> I love all three of them. I want the boys to succeed and to reach the top. I stan a bit harder for Reigns because when I joined the poor kid got no love and I thought that he had lots of potential. I'm glad that these past months that he has grown a lot. Not saying that he's ready for the main event but he has come a long way.


I agree with this


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

I also agree. When the shield first came about I may not have been as high on Roman as I am now, but I never disliked him. I'm happy for him with what he has managed to learn with his time. I know he's just going to get better.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I also agree. When the shield first came about I may not have been as high on Roman as I am now, but I never disliked him. I'm happy for him with what he has managed to learn with his time. I know he's just going to get better.


Indeed. I'm happy for him, he may not deserve this push but I really don't believe that Rollins and ambrose will be cast away. I really believe WWE has plans for all three of them. I would like to see the reactions of the haters when Rollins or ambrose would receive a push like that in the future, they will propably be negatieve too :side:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah, some people will always find some way to make a negative out of something. :lol Ambrose and Rollins are much too good to just be cast aside.


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> Indeed. I'm happy for him, he may not deserve this push but I really don't believe that Rollins and ambrose will be cast away. I really believe WWE has plans for all three of them. I would like to see the reactions of the haters when Rollins or ambrose would receive a push like that in the future, they will propably be negatieve too :side:
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


But of course. They'll have a new indy darling to fawn over and then they would be like Ambrose? Rollins? They were never that good in the first place. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> But of course. They'll have a new indy darling to fawn over and then they would be like Ambrose? Rollins? They were never that good in the first place. :lol


:lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> But of course. They'll have a new indy darling to fawn over and then *they would be like Ambrose? Rollins? They were never that good in the first place.* :lol


And if that happens...I will be there. Laughing.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> And if that happens...I will be there. Laughing.


Same here 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

I thirst.
I'm going to go scour tumblr for a bit.

Also get some coffee.


Edit: Okay so kinda suck at finding sexy shield stuff. 
I dunno who thinks men working out is sexy or not, but..



















And then on my journey I spotted one with Dean in the background bein all derp the way we love em and I got distracted.









I guess I'm not cut out for this line of work.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> It still is even though we still get our share of negative nancys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully at least one of these can spark a smile.


The first pic :lmao I laughed harder than I probably should have. Oh Roman, your turn will come...bwahaha.

Well, there's no convincing some people if they're dead-set on being negative. I wasn't big on Roman before, but I've come to like him because of his awesome trash talking, his expressions, and HIS GORGEOUS HAIR (Had to capitalize that. I swear, he's got the most beautiful hair I've ever seen on a guy). Speaking as a huge Rollins/Ambrose fan, they got my boys right, and they made me like Roman. I'm good with that 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I thirst.
> I'm going to go scour tumblr for a bit.
> 
> Also get some coffee.
> 
> 
> Edit: Okay so kinda suck at finding sexy shield stuff.
> I dunno who thinks men working out is sexy or not, but..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then on my journey I spotted one with Dean in the background bein all derp the way we love em and I got distracted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm not cut out for this line of work.


 Hot guys in gyms are always welcomed. Xavier Woods look so gosh darn cute in that. Who's the hottie in the pink cap?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Noted.

Also I have no clue who pink cap guy is. :lol


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed

So there is a Reigns hate online? who would of thought it? I would say this about Roman Reigns, When he was signed in 2011 in fcw, I did not think too much of him, Big guy and that I could see was athletic. When He debuted in The Shield I did have my reservations about him, but I compared him to Batista ( check my channel for a video I did in 2012), where I said he has the most to gain in the fact, Everyone in the iwc has high hopes for ambrose and rollins, which they should, but reigns has the position of a darkhorse or a sleeping giant, He can slowly creep up and then blow up into a star. Since then I would say he has improved and become far more confident in the ring and developing a presence that I can see why people are into him. He maybe still be limited in ring wise, But i will say he has become better and commands your attention very well.

I would rather not see someone fail, We have for years talked about new stars being required and if he gets there that is good for us. Personally I would love to see all three of them blow up as singles stars. Reigns could be a future rival to brock lesnar, undertaker, cena. Rollins could fill that gap missing with angle, benoit, eddy, jericho no longer around and ambrose could be the top heel for years to come.


----------



## DareDevil

BuffbeenStuffed said:


> So there is a Reigns hate online? who would of thought it? I would say this about Roman Reigns, When he was signed in 2011 in fcw, I did not think too much of him, Big guy and that I could see was athletic. When He debuted in The Shield I did have my reservations about him, but I compared him to Batista ( check my channel for a video I did in 2012), where I said he has the most to gain in the fact, Everyone in the iwc has high hopes for ambrose and rollins, which they should, but reigns has the position of a darkhorse or a sleeping giant, He can slowly creep up and then blow up into a star. Since then I would say he has improved and become far more confident in the ring and developing a presence that I can see why people are into him. He maybe still be limited in ring wise, But i will say he has become better and commands your attention very well.
> 
> I would rather not see someone fail, We have for years talked about new stars being required and if he gets there that is good for us. Personally I would love to see all three of them blow up as singles stars. Reigns could be a future rival to brock lesnar, undertaker, cena. Rollins could fill that gap missing with angle, benoit, eddy, jericho no longer around and ambrose could be the top heel for years to come.


Yeah, but you see how some people have this "Big guys are boring and can't wrestle." idea, and it's really hard to get them out of that state of mind, I mean sure, Big Show, Batista, and Brock Lesnar aren't the best wrestlers out there, but to put Roman in with that bunch is honestly an insult, Roman is a lot more agile than you'd expect a big guy to be and the guy can only keep going up from here, I'll admit that at first I wasn't that impressed with him, then his 'push' bothered me because I like him but I don't want things to be handed to him, I feel like that would be unfair for both Dean and Seth.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I would actually care to know the other two feel about the push. It still wouldn't really surprise me if they were actually happy, and rooting, for him. I want this push to be a slow one as well, but it's especially no skin off my back if that turned out to be the case with Dean and Seth.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> I would actually care to know the other two feel about the push. It still wouldn't really surprise me if they were actually happy, and rooting, for him. It's especially no skin off my back if that turned out to be the case.


I'm sure they're happy, I mean they were practically the mentors of Reigns.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Exactly! They don't seem like the type who would get jealous or upset over Roman's placement on a scripted show. They do this because they love it and not necessarily because they want to be the best.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Exactly! They don't seem like the type who would get jealous or upset over Roman's placement on a scripted show. They do this because they love it and not necessarily because they want to be the best.


Yeah, they do it because they love it, and I honestly think Dean wouldn't be yelling because he didn't get to be the poster boy, I mean he doesn't like twitter,on his interviews he's almost like. "UGH, get me away from here, I don't like people." So. And Roman does a very good job on those kind of interviews, and so does Seth. 

OT; Caly, can you see my sig? I mean the gif on my sig, because I can't.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

BuffbeenStuffed said:


> So there is a Reigns hate online? who would of thought it? I would say this about Roman Reigns, When he was signed in 2011 in fcw, I did not think too much of him, Big guy and that I could see was athletic. When He debuted in The Shield I did have my reservations about him, but I compared him to Batista ( check my channel for a video I did in 2012), where I said he has the most to gain in the fact, Everyone in the iwc has high hopes for ambrose and rollins, which they should, but reigns has the position of a darkhorse or a sleeping giant, He can slowly creep up and then blow up into a star. Since then I would say he has improved and become far more confident in the ring and developing a presence that I can see why people are into him. He maybe still be limited in ring wise, But i will say he has become better and commands your attention very well.
> 
> I would rather not see someone fail, We have for years talked about new stars being required and if he gets there that is good for us. Personally I would love to see all three of them blow up as singles stars. Reigns could be a future rival to brock lesnar, undertaker, cena. Rollins could fill that gap missing with angle, benoit, eddy, jericho no longer around and ambrose could be the top heel for years to come.












Well said.

Look I don't care that there are Reigns haters, I really don't. What annoys me is that there are people here that think they can look in the future, and bitch and moan about Rollins and Ambrose being forgotten because of Reigns, and how the other 2 are gods and Reigns is shit. I mean there are no rumors what so ever that after the shield disbands that Ambrose and Rollins will be depushed. Nodobody knows how their singles carreer will look like either succesfull or not. I have to admit I'm a bit scared for Rollins, I explained in a previous post why (because high flyers are booked like shit these days). But I would blame WWE CREATIVE for that not Reigns. 

I will be enjoying the shield ride while it still lasts


----------



## CALΔMITY

Jon has already stated that he doesn't want to be the next John Cena so to speak. As long as he get's to do what he loves then everything's gravy.

Also, yeah I can see your sig Vic.


----------



## tbp82

Calahart said:


> Noted.
> 
> Also I have no clue who pink cap guy is. :lol


The guy the pink cap? He almost looks like The Rock around the time Rock wrestled Hogan at Mania. Maybe its Alex Riley? or Jason Jordan? The cap is covering up the hair so really hard to tell.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tbp82 said:


> The guy the pink cap? He almost looks like The Rock around the time Rock wrestled Hogan at Mania. Maybe its Alex Riley? or Jason Jordan? The cap is covering up the hair so really hard to tell.


Who is this pink cap guy you all talk about? I can't find the pic and I'm too lazy to search.


----------



## CALΔMITY

A gif I posted on the previous page has some dude in a pink cap. It is a mystery.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> A gif I posted on the previous page has some dude in a pink cap. It is a mystery.


Maybe those tumblr girls will solve the mystery :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Calahart said:


> Jon has already stated that he doesn't want to be the next John Cena so to speak. As long as he get's to do what he loves then everything's gravy.
> 
> Also, yeah I can see your sig Vic.


Jon is Dean?

I misunderstood what you wrote.
So I was already depressing because I understood that Jon did not want to work with John Cena 
And I want Dean and Cena together


----------



## tbp82

A Man Named Bruce said:


> I still think Reigns will get pushed like Austin, slowly through the year and if it goes great then he'll win the Rumble next year and the rest is history.




"Pushed like Austin" that comment got to thinking the Austin pushed to the title or main event used to be the norm. I know some wrestlers got the WWE/WWF Title first but a lot got the IC Title/mid-card first. Off the top of my head since wrestlemania started these champions got the IC/Mid-Card titles first Savage, Warrior, Hart, Diesal, Michaels, Austin, Rock, HHH, Angle, Jericho, Guerrero. JBL had the European Title First and John Cena the US Title I'm sure I've missed some. I have two questions as far as Roman Reigns is concerned do you think that WWE is going to hot shot him straight to the WWE Title or do you think he'll get a run with either the IC or US Title first? Which would you prefer for him straight to the WWE Title or a run with the IC or US Title?


----------



## CALΔMITY

SóniaPortugal said:


> Jon is Dean?
> 
> I misunderstood what you wrote.
> So I was already depressing because I understood that Jon did not want to work with John Cena
> And I want Dean and Cena together


Yeah sorry. Sometimes I use character names, but when I'm talking about something more behind the scenes and personal I tend to use their actual names.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tbp82 said:


> "Pushed like Austin" that comment got to thinking the Austin pushed to the title or main event used to be the norm. I know some wrestlers got the WWE/WWF Title first but a lot got the IC Title/mid-card first. Off the top of my head since wrestlemania started these champions got the IC/Mid-Card titles first Savage, Warrior, Hart, Diesal, Michaels, Austin, Rock, HHH, Angle, Jericho, Guerrero. JBL had the European Title First and John Cena the US Title I'm sure I've missed some. I have two questions as far as Roman Reigns is concerned do you think that WWE is going to hot shot him straight to the WWE Title or do you think he'll get a run with either the IC or US Title first? Which would you prefer for him straight to the WWE Title or a run with the IC or US Title?


I really hope wwe won't be stupid enough to give him the title right away, you never know I guess :vince$. I hope they will let him wander around in midcard first and let him feud for one of the midcard titles.


----------



## NeyNey

Telos said:


> Good call. Will do.
> 
> BTW does anyone have a gif of Rollins selling like death when Punk dived out of the ring at him this past SmackDown?












I gave up on looking for epic Gifs of Rollins' selling on Tumblr.
There are only close ups of his face & stuff. 
...which is totally fine, but how can you _not_ Gif that shit too. :mcgee1


----------



## CALΔMITY

Bless you NeyNey.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> A gif I posted on the previous page has some dude in a pink cap. It is a mystery.


Looking at the left leg I spot what looks like a tattoo underneath the knee and the only person it brings to mind is Fandango. But that doesn't look like Fandango's face at all to me.


----------



## CALΔMITY

It's also hard to tell, but he looks bald.
I have had no luck getting answers from Tumblr.


----------



## JacqSparrow

NeyNey said:


> I gave up on looking for epic Gifs of Rollins' selling on Tumblr.
> There are only close ups of his face & stuff.
> ...which is totally fine, but how can you _not_ Gif that shit too. :mcgee1



Very nice :clap

And I'm sure Seth and Dean are proud of how far Roman has come. And even if he gets to the top first, as Seth mentioned in his interview, they're all confident in their abilities. Nothing will hold them down.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> A gif I posted on the previous page has some dude in a pink cap. It is a mystery.


For some reason I'm getting Tyson Kidd vibes from the face but the tattoo on the leg makes me think of Fandango (or as I call him Creepy Curtis) 

Mind fuck


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Telos said:


> Was watching SmackDown and this frame caught my attention.



Rollins is such a bitch. smh. :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao




Calahart said:


> For you Ambrollins lovers out there!


THIS IS HOW IT SHOULD BE DAMNIT!!!


----------



## NeyNey

1:49... seems to be really _Faaaan..daaaaaaan..gooooooooo_.


----------



## Wynter

heh you found it lol Just watched the video too


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ok yeah...it's him. :lol
I just got done trying to zoom in on the gif, but that wasn't working out.

MYSTERY SOLVED. THANK YOU NEYNEY!


Oh god I see a *Clique*.
I think we've been bad again.


Edit: Okay nevermind he's gone.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> 1:49... seems to be really _Faaaan..daaaaaaan..gooooooooo_.


Had to be really with the pink hat didn't it :lmao


----------



## Wynter

tylermoxreigns said:


> Rollins is such a bitch. smh. :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS HOW IT SHOULD BE DAMNIT!!!


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I say these words as someone with so many ships I could probably call myself Admiral by now:

I have never shipped any combination of Shield members and never will because it's just bloody weird to me on a fundamental level.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't ship shield members with...each other...per say.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> I don't ship shield members with...each other...per say.


Me neither, just Roman and Seth but as a BROTP.. I only ship Ambrose. with you know who.


----------



## Divine Arion

BuffbeenStuffed said:


> So there is a Reigns hate online? who would of thought it? I would say this about Roman Reigns, When he was signed in 2011 in fcw, I did not think too much of him, Big guy and that I could see was athletic. When He debuted in The Shield I did have my reservations about him, but I compared him to Batista ( check my channel for a video I did in 2012), where I said he has the most to gain in the fact, Everyone in the iwc has high hopes for ambrose and rollins, which they should, but reigns has the position of a darkhorse or a sleeping giant, He can slowly creep up and then blow up into a star. Since then I would say he has improved and become far more confident in the ring and developing a presence that I can see why people are into him. He maybe still be limited in ring wise, But i will say he has become better and commands your attention very well.
> 
> I would rather not see someone fail, We have for years talked about new stars being required and if he gets there that is good for us. Personally I would love to see all three of them blow up as singles stars. Reigns could be a future rival to brock lesnar, undertaker, cena. Rollins could fill that gap missing with angle, benoit, eddy, jericho no longer around and ambrose could be the top heel for years to come.


Excellent post! Don't get where people dislike Reigns either. However everyone has their own likes and dislikes. I just hope success for all three members and am excited to see what each will bring to the table after they break up. I don't see that happening until possibly Wrestlemania 30. Fingers crossed for that feud with the Wyatts though. As for what happens Post-Shield, I forsee that triple threat match a la FCW. 

Pertaining to shipping, used to read yaoi/yuri when I was younger but not with wrestlers. Don't really read it anymore but I do understand the appeal of it. Personally I do like their bromances since I haven't enjoyed a stable like this in such a long time. They just mesh so well together as unit.


----------



## Kratosx23

psycho bunny said:


> There are guys on the roster that suck more then reigns *cough ryback* and they received a push too.


That's not an excuse. Just because they've pushed worse people in the past doesn't mean guys who aren't as bad as them should get a push. Hell, by that logic, Jeff Hardy's been pushed, so we might as well just make every wrestler who comes into WWE at this point the WWE Champion. There's never gonna be a shittier champion than him.

And Ryback's push culminated in nothing so it doesn't matter. He didn't win the title, Reigns will. Which makes this push a far bigger offense.



> So having singles matches against the undertaker and John cena is not getting chances?? Hmm sounds logic.


Everybody gets beat by John Cena, that's not an opportunity at all. Ask Damien Sandow how facing John Cena has helped his career. Ask Wade Barrett. Hell, even ask Ryback. 

As far as Undertaker goes? Apparently Undertaker was supposed to work a program with The Shield in the summer, which is also why they did that triple bomb spot, but he wasn't able to do it. That's not a rub for Ambrose, and if it was intended to be, they clearly fucked it up because we're at a point where that now means NOTHING. It was probably Ambrose just so Reigns didn't have to get beat, since he never loses. If that program had happened, he would've run through the 2 geeks they don't like and inevitably Reigns would've probably beaten him, or at least gotten insanely close to it. The whole story of this group for a year has been that Ambrose and Rollins do all the work and Reigns runs in and gets the glory. Virtually any time they get a pin, it's because of something Reigns did. It happened in their first match, it happened in their second match, it happened in their third match, it's been happening all of 2013, it still happens. It's crystal clear that they do not give a SHIT about the entire group. Even down to something as simple and obvious as Reigns walking down the staircase by himself, while they make the other two come out together. Even that is a little extra touch that they've gone to the trouble of to make sure fans know that Ambrose and Rollins are completely unimportant.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Reservoir Angel said:


> I say these words as someone with so many ships I could probably call myself Admiral by now:
> 
> I have never shipped any combination of Shield members and never will because it's just bloody weird to me on a fundamental level.


It's actually not sexual shipping w/ me. I just want to clarify that - more of a bromance. Nothing outside of buddies (and now I'm gonna be digging my own grave by saying stuff like I'm not against homosexuality and what not.... Oh Jesus, I'll just stop now)

Basically my 'shipping' is just bros. Innocent. 

(I'm fpalm-ing myself right now.)


----------



## Reservoir Angel

tylermoxreigns said:


> It's actually not sexual shipping w/ me. I just want to clarify that - more of a bromance. Nothing outside of buddies (and now I'm gonna be digging my own grave by saying stuff like I'm not against homosexuality and what not.... Oh Jesus, I'll just stop now)
> 
> Basically my 'shipping' is just bros. Innocent.
> 
> (I'm fpalm-ing myself right now.)


We'll just chalk this one up to my perverted brain not being able to adequately comprehend that shipping doesn't have to mean "I think they're knobbing."

It's just that all my ships are sexual ones, so that's the line of reason I operate on when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## tbp82

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's not an excuse. Just because they've pushed worse people in the past doesn't mean guys who aren't as bad as them should get a push. Hell, by that logic, Jeff Hardy's been pushed, so we might as well just make every wrestler who comes into WWE at this point the WWE Champion. There's never gonna be a shittier champion than him.
> 
> And Ryback's push culminated in nothing so it doesn't matter. He didn't win the title, Reigns will. Which makes this push a far bigger offense.
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody gets beat by John Cena, that's not an opportunity at all. Ask Damien Sandow how facing John Cena has helped his career. Ask Wade Barrett. Hell, even ask Ryback.
> 
> As far as Undertaker goes? Apparently Undertaker was supposed to work a program with The Shield in the summer, which is also why they did that triple bomb spot, but he wasn't able to do it. That's not a rub for Ambrose, and if it was intended to be, they clearly fucked it up because we're at a point where that now means NOTHING. It was probably Ambrose just so Reigns didn't have to get beat, since he never loses. If that program had happened, he would've run through the 2 geeks they don't like and inevitably Reigns would've probably beaten him, or at least gotten insanely close to it. The whole story of this group for a year has been that Ambrose and Rollins do all the work and Reigns runs in and gets the glory. Virtually any time they get a pin, it's because of something Reigns did. It happened in their first match, it happened in their second match, it happened in their third match, it's been happening all of 2013, it still happens. It's crystal clear that they do not give a SHIT about the entire group. Even down to something as simple and obvious as Reigns walking down the staircase by himself, while they make the other two come out together. Even that is a little extra touch that they've gone to the trouble of to make sure fans know that Ambrose and Rollins are completely unimportant.


Despite the fact that we don't agree much from the point where you stated "As far as The Undertaker goes?" your post was spot on. Again we disagree a lot I think Reigns deserves to be pushed and will be huge for WWE but, I don't see how anyone can't see that The Shield was used as a vehicle for Roman Reings from day one. Dean and Seth have been used as pseudo trainers for Roman on the main roster. I feel that this setup worked out so well because Dean and Seth appear to be really close to Roman in real life. I remember on a interview with all three either Seth or Dean saying Roman's like thier little brother. That's basically saying we protect him. Isn't it ironic though that the characters on tv come across as Roman always saves the day for The Shield when in reality he's the one that's been protected. Roman Reigns is by far my favorite wrestler right now and a lot of where his career is headed can be credited to Dean and Seth.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> We'll just chalk this one up to my perverted brain not being able to adequately comprehend that shipping doesn't have to mean "I think they're knobbing."
> 
> It's just that all my ships are sexual ones, so that's the line of reason I operate on when it comes to this stuff.


I ship all of them together in a sexual way and I'm okay with that because I'm a pervert and I embrace it.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> I ship all of them together in a sexual way and I'm okay with that because I'm a pervert and I embrace it.


I don't even know why I find myself incapable of sexually shipping them. It's not even that they're actual real people and not entirely just characters, because I ship Larry Stylinson and both of them are real people.

*shrug* I dunno. My brain's weird. I could just pretend that it's because I fundamentally dislike the idea of Seth Rollins doing the deed that dare not speak its name with anyone but me.

In fact... yeah, let's go with that reasoning.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> I don't even know why I find myself incapable of sexually shipping them. It's not even that they're actual real people and not entirely just characters, because I ship Larry Stylinson and both of them are real people.
> 
> *shrug* I dunno. My brain's weird. I could just pretend that it's because I fundamentally dislike the idea of Seth Rollins doing the deed that dare not speak its name with anyone but me.
> 
> In fact... yeah, let's go with that reasoning.


:lmao so you bought your ticket for Raw London yet?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> :lmao so you bought your ticket for Raw London yet?


Yeah, like I can afford that.


----------



## DareDevil

Reservoir Angel said:


> Yeah, like I can afford that.


Ohh, don't worry man, they're coming close to where I live and I can't go, like literary 30 minutes away from my house, they have come so many times and it's killing me that none of those times I've gone.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Even if I could I wouldn't know what to do with myself if I actually met Rollins. Maybe go bright red, thrust a condom into his hands and yell "take me now!" in the most embarrassing way possible.

... yeah, I'm not good at hitting on guys. How I ever get laid I will never know.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Even if I could I wouldn't know what to do with myself if I actually met Rollins. Maybe go bright red, thrust a condom into his hands and yell "take me now!" in the most embarrassing way possible.
> 
> ... yeah, I'm not good at hitting on guys. How I ever get laid I will never know.


He might think it's cute :draper2

It's a good thing I don't live near you or would drag you to all of the nearby bars and hotels until you got to meet him :lol Although I can see you protesting it, not that I would listen 


At least the WWE comes to your country. I would have to fly to go to them and I will one of these days.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> He might think it's cute :draper2


Or he might back away and call security like I just presented him with a decapitated puppy.



> It's a good thing I don't live near you or would drag you to all of the nearby bars and hotels until you got to meet him :lol Although I can see you protesting it, not that I would listen


Funnily enough that is pretty much how I ended up in my first ever gay bar. Dragged there by my faghag, kicking and screaming in protest about how pointless and time-wasting the entire experience would be.

She sang the words "I told you so" to me for about a week straight after that...



> At least the WWE comes to your country. I would have to fly to go to them and I will one of these days.


We have some of the best crowds, too.


----------



## DareDevil

Reservoir Angel said:


> Even if I could I wouldn't know what to do with myself if I actually met Rollins. Maybe go bright red, thrust a condom into his hands and yell "take me now!" in the most embarrassing way possible.
> 
> ... yeah, I'm not good at hitting on guys. How I ever get laid I will never know.


Oh man, I'm the same but with Dean, I will faint if I ever meet him.


----------



## CornNthemorN

I swear this is an honest question, so please don't all you guys kill me at once. ummm....urmmmm... why's it such a bad idea for paige to join the shield??? you guys don't think it'd be kinda hot to see her trash the divas title and bring back the WOMENS title? I dunno somethin about her clad in all black with the womens title at reins' feet like some kind of femme fatale...? nobody...? just me? alrighty...


----------



## DareDevil

CornNthemorN said:


> I swear this is an honest question, so please don't all you guys kill me at once. ummm....urmmmm... why's it such a bad idea for paige to join the shield??? you guys don't think it'd be kinda hot to see her trash the divas title and bring back the WOMENS title? I dunno somethin about her clad in all black with the womens title at reins' feet like some kind of femme fatale...? nobody...? just me? alrighty...


No, it's not a bad idea Paige joining The Shield, it's a bad idea ANYONE joining The Shield, it'll destroy their chemistry, just as Dean said once, 3 it's the perfect number, no fat hanging loose.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PUNKY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> No, it's not a bad idea Paige joining The Shield, it's a bad idea ANYONE joining The Shield, it'll destroy their chemistry, just as Dean said once, 3 it's the perfect number, no fat hanging loose.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


yeah i agree. as much as i like paige that would be a really bad idea, they've been on their own for just over a year so what's the point in randomly bringing someone else into the mix now ?


----------



## CornNthemorN

wow....that was actually two honest and reasonable answers. why's most of the forum so scared to come in here?! I thought my head would be on a pike by now for suggesting such a thing. thx for keeping it real with me.


----------



## DA

The Shield are like a speeding train, heading to the big time. Established guys, on their way to being true _main event_ guys.

No point in hitting the brakes just to allow some novice on board who will only end up slowing them down in the long run and ruining the mystique of the group.

It would also fuck up the momentum of their inevitable break-up, which we're seeing right now. The focus would be trying to get Paige established, instead of focusing on Roman's face turn etc.

No :jay


----------



## CornNthemorN

^ that makes sense. but uh....again just an honest question. Isn't roman still pretty green? *ducks and hides*


----------



## PUNKY

CornNthemorN said:


> wow....that was actually two honest and reasonable answers. why's most of the forum so scared to come in here?! I thought my head would be on a pike by now for suggesting such a thing. thx for keeping it real with me.


i think most people that don't come into this thread don't like all the ass pics gifs etc (which i love btw so keep it up everyone(Y)) but ironically this is probably one of the most peaceful chilled out threads on the forum. we hardly ever argue on here, even when 1 or 2 trolls come in they usually just get ignored.


----------



## CornNthemorN

^ good to know. I usually stop through these threads after a big shield match, cuz I know you guys will have gifs of all the best spots. like that night the shield had to face like 10 guys off the roster. you guys had like every finisher from that match and it wasn't even 11 o'clock yet lol! so thank ALL you guys for that too


----------



## Reservoir Angel

People avoid us because we tend to be lecherous perverts.  Which for some reason is okay when straight guys do it when talking about Divas but if women and teh gayz do it when talking about men it's apparently a no-no.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> People avoid us because we tend to be lecherous perverts.  Which for some reason is okay when straight guys do it when talking about Divas but if women and teh gayz do it when talking about men it's apparently a no-no.


Because apparently it kills a straight guy's libido to know that women are as into sex as they are and they are not just sex vessels. They want us to fuck them but yet they don't want us to find them sexually appealing.

:draper2


----------



## CornNthemorN

yeah... I'm creeped out waaaaay more when a diva has a new picture out than ever coming in any shield thread. some of the posts in those threads makes me fear EVER having a daughter...


----------



## Kratosx23

DA said:


> The Shield are like a speeding train, heading to the big time. Established guys, on their way to being true _main event_ guys.
> 
> No point in hitting the brakes just to allow some novice on board who will only end up slowing them down in the long run and ruining the mystique of the group.


Nobody seems to mind the first novice being on board. :draper2


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Because apparently it kills a straight guy's libido to know that women are as into sex as they are and they are not just sex vessels. They want us to fuck them but yet they don't want us to find them sexually appealing.
> 
> :draper2


Straight guys are confusing.


----------



## DareDevil

Reservoir Angel said:


> Straight guys are confusing.


Yeah, I think I'm going to turn into a lesbian, I'm just going to put a wig on Seth Rollins since he's pretty enough to be a girl. .. There you go, one of my kinks. :lol
Edit: oh but he already has long hair, never mind the wig then.
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Yeah, I think I'm going to turn into a lesbian, I'm just going to put a wig on Seth Rollins since he's pretty enough to be a girl. .. There you go, one of my kinks. :lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nice Rollins avy. (Y)


----------



## Soulrollins

Reservoir Angel said:


> People avoid us because we tend to be lecherous perverts.  Which for some reason is okay when straight guys do it when talking about Divas but if women and teh gayz do it when talking about men it's apparently a no-no.


To be fair see a man talking about another man is always fucking creepy.

No offense.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Soulrollins said:


> To be fair see a man talking about another man is always fucking creepy.
> 
> No offense.


A fair bit taken.


----------



## DareDevil

Soulrollins said:


> To be fair see a man talking about another man is always fucking creepy.
> 
> No offense.


Well dude, he's a gay guy and we're mostly a bunch of girls here so, he's one of use.. Don't judge,


----------



## Jimshine

What I don't get is why all the gays like The Shield so much.

I mean, have you *seen* Tyler Breeze? Come on guys, raise your standards a bit!


----------



## DareDevil

Jimshine said:


> What I don't get is why all the gays like The Shield so much.
> 
> I mean, have you *seen* Tyler Breeze? Come on guys, raise your standards a bit!


Agh!Ewww, I'm not a gay guy but eww, sorry he's just like DZ, he might be athletic but I don't find him attractive at all...


----------



## MJD32

Not a gay guy here either but YUCK! That dude is not attractive at all.


----------



## Jimshine




----------



## Reservoir Angel

Jimshine said:


> What I don't get is why all the gays like The Shield so much.
> 
> I mean, have you *seen* Tyler Breeze? Come on guys, raise your standards a bit!


Is... is that supposed to be appealing to me? Because if so, it has failed. Completely.


----------



## Jimshine




----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Straight guys are confusing.


Tell me about it. Anyway here's a pic of everyone's favourite bisexual.


----------



## Callisto

Jimshine said:


> What I don't get is why all the gays like The Shield so much.
> 
> I mean, have you *seen* Tyler Breeze? Come on guys, raise your standards a bit!


Ch........ I mean, off all the men you chose to derail the topic with...... ***** plz.


----------



## Soulrollins

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Well dude, he's a gay guy and we're mostly a bunch of girls here so, he's one of use.. Don't judge,


:lmao 

I just remember the first time i saw The Shield thread i thought you all were a bunch of gays. Just didn't thought could been so many women in a wrestling forum, so i asked something like "Why the fuck are so many gays in a wrestling thread?".

That was just a question, but that was one of the numerous times the fucking retarded staff banned me unfairly... They will probably ban me for insult them in this post again, but i really don't give a fuck.
:axel


----------



## Jimshine




----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Tell me about it. Anyway here's a pic of everyone's favourite bisexual.


Much obliged. 

... Dat ass...


----------



## CornNthemorN

^man you either really like tyler breeze or trolling the shield fans. I'm gonna go with option two cuz that debut you posted was pretty lack luster...


----------



## Jimshine




----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyler Breeze….


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'm still trying to figure out if Tyler Breeze is supposed to be some kind of dickish gay stereotype or just an over-exaggerated charicature of the kind of smug douchebag who's every spoken word makes you want to cave his jaw in with a cricket bat.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Tell me about it. Anyway here's a pic of everyone's favourite bisexual.


:clap :yum: .... EHEM! Well SubZero.. thanks.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Jimshine said:


>


Nice to see they've finally found a use for John Morrison's ridiculous boots.


----------



## Jimshine

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm still trying to figure out if Tyler Breeze is supposed to be some kind of dickish gay stereotype or just an over-exaggerated charicature of the kind of gorgeous wrestler who's every spoken word makes you want to say to your friends, 'hey, this guy is gorgeous, right?'.


The latter.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

And yet the creature still manages to offend every one of my senses and instincts on a fundamental level.


----------



## Jimshine

Reservoir Angel said:


> And yet the creature still manages to offend every one of my senses and instincts on a fundamental level.


----------



## Wynter

*Sees all the Tyler Breeze posts...*


----------



## DareDevil

Jimshine said:


> The latter.


Nice editing of a quote there bro, stop with the TB gifs before I throw up plzz.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Nice editing of a quote there bro, stop with the TB gifs before I throw up plzz.


Don't throw up baby girl. Here's some Dean Ambrose arm porn to cleanse your mind.


----------



## Jimshine

Last one and then I'll leave you to your Shield Eyes Wide Shut Party 










TYLER ... BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZE


----------



## Wynter

I came to whore out a little for The Shield and just talk about whatever, but then I see these interesting series of posts.....

What the hell is going on










Not even Seth's fabulous ass could distract me from this wtf lol


----------



## Telos

brb gonna troll the Shield thread with Mike Dalton pics


----------



## Kratosx23

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm still trying to figure out if Tyler Breeze is supposed to be some kind of dickish gay stereotype or just an over-exaggerated charicature of the kind of smug douchebag who's every spoken word makes you want to cave his jaw in with a cricket bat.


I've always gotten the impression that Tyler Breeze was Triple H and Vince McMahon trying to turn Brüno into a wrestling character, so that would be the former.


----------



## Telos

I'm really out of the loop with NXT, didn't know Dalton had a gimmick

Back to Shield talk, I really, REALLY hope they feud with the Wyatt Family for WrestleMania but I'm failing to see how they can build on that in time for WrestleMania. The time is there but what angle can they go with?


----------



## Kratosx23

The Shield vs Wyatt Family match should happen at Elimination Chamber. Bray Wyatt deserves a big match at WrestleMania, not a pre-lim thing that no one thinks about. That match would be like 7'th down the card.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> I'm really out of the loop with NXT, didn't know Dalton had a gimmick
> 
> Back to Shield talk, I really, REALLY hope they feud with the Wyatt Family for WrestleMania but I'm failing to see how they can build on that in time for WrestleMania. The time is there but what angle can they go with?


It can happen. Wrestlemania is months away. Shoot, they haven't really built anything for rumble save orton/cena and we only have one Raw left.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Don't throw up baby girl. Here's some Dean Ambrose arm porn to cleanse your mind.


SubZero you're a life saviour.. *Hugs* The medicine helped a lot.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> It can happen. Wrestlemania is months away. Shoot, they haven't really built anything for rumble save orton/cena and we only have one Raw left.


Nah, they have more built up. Namely "Big Show and Lesnar will fight for no adequate reason at all" and "look, Batista!"

The build hasn't been good for this PPV, has it?


----------



## Telos

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Shield vs Wyatt Family match should happen at Elimination Chamber. Bray Wyatt deserves a big match at WrestleMania, not a pre-lim thing that no one thinks about. That match would be like 7'th down the card.


What match do you have in mind for Wyatt at WM?



SubZero3:16 said:


> It can happen. Wrestlemania is months away. Shoot, they haven't really built anything for rumble save orton/cena and we only have one Raw left.


I'm just thinking about the whole narrative of The Shield with Reigns being propped up as the number one guy and the tension that is teased between them. It seems likely that a Shield member is going to eliminate a fellow member during the Rumble, and where the WWE goes from there story wise. How do you transition from that to feuding with the Wyatt Family? It's still possible as you said but I'm curious to see how/if it is pulled off.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Nah, they have more built up. Namely "Big Show and Lesnar will fight for no adequate reason at all" and "look, Batista!"
> 
> The build hasn't been good for this PPV, has it?


Shoot, I forgot about Big Show and Lesnar mainly because its BIG SHOW and Lesnar. Batista is suppose to return on this Raw isn't he? Forgot that too. Oh yeah this is the Raw that ends in the faux rumble match. Since there are no storylines I'm assuming the shield, IC champion and everyone else that matters is going to be in the rumble. Man I have no excitement in me until The Undertaker returns and I get to markout like a bitch.


----------



## Telos

Reservoir Angel said:


> Nah, they have more built up. Namely "Big Show and Lesnar will fight for no adequate reason at all" and "look, Batista!"
> 
> The build hasn't been good for this PPV, has it?


It's being treated like, "Meh, nobody gives a damn about anything other than the Rumble itself anyway, so why bother building up". And it's true, I don't give a crap about any of the matches on the slate other than the battle royal.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Shoot, I forgot about Big Show and Lesnar mainly because its BIG SHOW and Lesnar. Batista is suppose to return on this Raw isn't he? Forgot that too. Oh yeah this is the Raw that ends in the faux rumble match. Since there are no storylines I'm assuming the shield, IC champion and everyone else that matters is going to be in the rumble. Man I have no excitement in me until The Undertaker returns and I get to markout like a bitch.


Amen on Big Show. No fucks to give here.

And I heard Batista was supposed to be a surprise entry but someone screwed up and leaked it. I actually would've marked pretty hard at him appearing during the Rumble as a surprise, as I gave up on the idea of him returning after last year.


----------



## Kratosx23

Telos said:


> What match do you have in mind for Wyatt at WM?


I want that rumored main event with John Cena. Granted, I know he'll lose it, but nothing else feels satisfactory any more. They need to commit to this motherfucker being a top guy, he's got it. The best character WWE has had in years, at least 5 of them, back when Punk was, ironically enough, playing his version of a cult leader.

I'm sorry, but after that talk started, him facing a bunch of unaccomplished losers (I love Ambrose but factually that's what they are, they're midcarders) in a 6 man isn't gonna work for me. The match needs to happen but do it at Chamber. Bray goes over and the Shield can face each other.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> It's being treated like, "Meh, nobody gives a damn about anything other than the Rumble itself anyway, so why bother building up". And it's true, I don't give a crap about any of the matches on the slate other than the battle royal.


Right, same here, The battle royal is all I'm looking forward to.. You know, they should have a PPV called Battle Royal.


----------



## Telos

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I want that rumored main event with John Cena. Granted, I know he'll lose it, but nothing else feels satisfactory any more. They need to commit to this motherfucker being a top guy, he's got it.


Wyatt's character is interesting but he hasn't been built up as a monster heel quite enough to get that type of booking for WM. Maybe down the line but not right now. I love Wyatt's character and he definitely has that top heel potential. But him vs. Cena seems more like a big Raw match than a WM co-main event thing. Cena vs. Undertaker seems like it would be a bigger deal and I still think that's where it's headed.


----------



## Kratosx23

Telos said:


> Wyatt's character is interesting but he hasn't been built up as a monster heel quite enough to get that type of booking for WM. Maybe down the line but not right now. I love Wyatt's character and he definitely has that top heel potential. But him vs. Cena seems more like a big Raw match than a WM co-main event thing. Cena vs. Undertaker seems like it would be a bigger deal and I still think that's where it's headed.


That's the problem, he should be built up enough. WWE doesn't push people nearly fast enough. If the motherfucker's ready then he's ready, stop dicking around and throw him in the deep end. He's not built up enough? Oh well, do it anyway and have him win. He'll be built up enough after that. There isn't anything in the entire WWE more interesting right now than the Wyatt Family, he needs to be highlighted majorly.

They're not gonna do Cena vs Undertaker until Undertaker's on his last year. Frankly, I don't care about that match anyway. I care more than Brock vs Taker, but it's still tired. I'll tell you exactly what's gonna happen. Cena's gonna kick out of a Chokeslam, a Last Ride, and a Tombstone, because that happens every year even though they act like it's never happened. Maybe he'll kick out of 2 Tombstones. Taker's gonna kick out of 2 FU's, maybe 3, he's gonna reverse 2 STF's, and then he's gonna come back and nail a final Tombstone on Cena and pin him. There, now you've seen the match and now he can face Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Telos

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Right, same here, The battle royal is all I'm looking forward to.. You know, they should have a PPV called Battle Royal.


Personally, I want them to bring back this:






Actually now that I watch this, I wish they would've made the undisputed champion be decided by winning this year's Rumble. 1992 is still the greatest ever IMO. But that's a discussion more suited for the RR subforum.

How far are we all predicting The Shield members to go? A number of people disagreed with me when I suggested Reigns being the runner-up, but it wouldn't be the first time an upstart made it that far. Hell, Ryback was the runner-up just last year.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's the problem, he should be built up enough. WWE doesn't push people nearly fast enough. If the motherfucker's ready then he's ready, stop dicking around and throw him in the deep end. He's not built up enough? Oh well, do it anyway and have him win. He'll be built up enough after that.


Agreed. He was already a better heel than most of the main roster when he was practicing that gimmick down in FCW. He should have been pushed but I think the irony of it is his "family" is holding him back and stealing some of that shine. I may be in the minority here but I can't find myself interested enough in any of the Harper/Rowan matches. I just fast forward through them. Gimme dat Bray Wyatt. He's amazingly nimble in the ring for a guy of his body type, and of course he's a genius on the mic. I'm still amazed that this is what used to be Husky Harris.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Shoot, I forgot about Big Show and Lesnar mainly because its BIG SHOW and Lesnar. Batista is suppose to return on this Raw isn't he? Forgot that too. Oh yeah this is the Raw that ends in the faux rumble match. Since there are no storylines I'm assuming the shield, IC champion and everyone else that matters is going to be in the rumble. Man I have no excitement in me until The Undertaker returns and I get to markout like a bitch.


Yup, next RAW is going to go off the air with a couple dozen superstars in the ring randomly punching each other and the commentary team flipping the fuck out as if this never happens.

Really, it's almost as if WWE has just given up building stories and feuds to the Rumble any more. It's just like a case of "you're going to watch for this one big match, so fuck the rest of this thing."

Hence the pointless Big Show and Lesnar match and the tired Orton vs Cena re-match that I get the feeling most people don't actually really care about.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Telos said:


> How far are we all predicting The Shield members to go? A number of people disagreed with me when I suggested Reigns being the runner-up, but it wouldn't be the first time an upstart made it that far. Hell, Ryback was the runner-up just last year.


I'm predicting Rollins, if not getting a lot of eliminations then at least staying in there for a long time.

Part of me thinks the Shield will do what the Nexus did that one year and just all end up in the ring together to eliminate everyone who comes out... then I remember that said run ended with one dude eliminating damn near all of them single-handed and making them all look like powerless bitches and I start to very much wish that doesn't happen.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Yup, next RAW is going to go off the air with a couple dozen superstars in the ring randomly punching each other and the commentary team flipping the fuck out as if this never happens.
> 
> Really, it's almost as if WWE has just given up building stories and feuds to the Rumble any more. It's just like a case of "you're going to watch for this one big match, so fuck the rest of this thing."
> 
> Hence the pointless Big Show and Lesnar match and the tired Orton vs Cena re-match that I get the feeling most people don't actually really care about.


Honestly, I don't even care about the WWE title. WWE has done an excellent job of making it look second rate. I honestly don't even care who wins. If Cena wins, I don't give a fuck. If Orton retains, I still don't give a fuck.

As far as the shield in the rumble. I think one of them will make it to the final five. Last 3 will be Punk, Bryan, Batista and some random heel or the Great Khali.


----------



## Kratosx23

Telos said:


> Agreed. He was already a better heel than most of the main roster when he was practicing that gimmick down in FCW. He should have been pushed but I think the irony of it is his "family" is holding him back and stealing some of that shine. I may be in the minority here but I can't find myself interested enough in any of the Harper/Rowan matches. I just fast forward through them. Gimme dat Bray Wyatt. He's amazingly nimble in the ring for a guy of his body type, and of course he's a genius on the mic. I'm still amazed that this is what used to be Husky Harris.


Agreed. He's the most improved wrestler of the last few years without a doubt, and I've got nothing for Harper and Rowan, but I do think he needs followers because the gimmick isn't the same as it was in FCW, it's evolved. He started out as kind of a hybrid of Max Cady and a cult leader, but the cult leader has just taken over completely, outside of the way he dresses, which is still the same, and a cult leader without followers doesn't work.


----------



## Telos

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm predicting Rollins, if not getting a lot of eliminations then at least staying in there for a long time.
> 
> Part of me thinks the Shield will do what the Nexus did that one year and just all end up in the ring together to eliminate everyone who comes out... then I remember that said run ended with one dude eliminating damn near all of them single-handed and making them all look like powerless bitches and I start to very much wish that doesn't happen.


There are two things I'm certain of, and possibly three:

1) All three Shield members will be in the ring at the same time at some point of the Rumble.
2) At least one Shield member will eliminate another.
3) Daniel Bryan will win the Royal Rumble but only IF he is healthy enough to compete in time.

Keep an eye out for Rollins. A lot of focus has been on the subtle tension between Reigns and Ambrose, and Rollins has been left out a bit. Imagine a scenario where Ambrose or Reigns is trying to eliminate the other on the ropes and then Rollins comes from behind and throws them both out. That would be quite the swerve in my mind.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Boop*


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> *Boop*


Slut.


----------



## CALΔMITY

In Paris, even!


----------



## Wynter

How exactly did Seth get designated the slut of the group? lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> How exactly did Seth get designated the slut of the group? lol


Well somebody had to be it.

Plus the thirst is real with Rollins.

Poor boy salivating and couldn't even close his mouth.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah, totally mackin on the piper. Also stuff like this. Seth just oozes slut.












On another note:
Nyahaha butts










On a slightly more serious note:
Found this some time ago, but forgot to share it. What an interesting shot.


----------



## Wynter

I would pay to see the boys' reactions to the thirst that goes on this forum lol

Especially Jon and Colby. They get it the worst here.

Though it seems like things are much tamer now.


----------



## CALΔMITY

It reeeeaaaallllyy wouldn't surprise me if they already had a pretty good idea. :lol This isn't the only place with women who thirst for them.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> It reeeeaaaallllyy wouldn't surprise me if they already had a pretty good idea. :lol We aren't the only place with women who thirst for them.


You got that right.


----------



## Wynter

Community dick and slut though. I don't think Dean and Seth would be prepared for that  lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Community dick and slut though. I don't think Dean and Seth would be prepared for that  lol


/le shrug

Ya never know. :lol


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> I would pay to see the boys' reactions to the thirst that goes on this forum lol
> 
> Especially Jon and Colby. They get it the worst here.
> 
> Though it seems like things are much tamer now.


LOL totally agree

Wish we could see them browsing the thread and their reactions to the posts


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> LOL totally agree
> 
> Wish we could see them browsing the thread and their reactions to the posts


Lol, I would pay all the money that I don't have to see their reactions.. :


----------



## Kratosx23

Ummm.....I'm pretty sure they'd be used to this shit after a year on the road with WWE. Fangirls gonna fangirl whether it's on a board or in person.


----------



## DareDevil

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ummm.....I'm pretty sure they'd be used to this shit after a year on the road with WWE. Fangirls gonna fangirl whether it's on a board or in person.


I know, I still think it'll be funny to see their reactions.


----------



## Telos

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ummm.....I'm pretty sure they'd be used to this shit after a year on the road with WWE. Fangirls gonna fangirl whether it's on a board or in person.


Sure but you don't get the hilarious GIFs by being at the arena. Have to be at a computer.


----------



## Da Silva

I could see Ambrose sending people dick pics after browsing this thread.


----------



## DareDevil

Da Silva said:


> I could see Ambrose sending people dick pics after browsing this thread.


Uhm, well, in that case. :cool2


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Da Silva said:


> I could see Ambrose sending people dick pics after browsing this thread.


How do i sign up for the Pictures?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Da Silva said:


> I could see Ambrose sending people dick pics after browsing this thread.
















GUYS!
I bought a ticket to WWE Live! It's not a live taping or anything...but the Shield boys are gonna be there I hear! :mark: Man I hope they really are gonna show. It's hard to tell since the wwe website only advertizes Cena, Orton, Rhodes, Goldust, and mysterio... I gotta see the shield live at least once! I guess if they don't show I'll only be out like $25. :\


----------



## Kratosx23

Telos said:


> Sure but you don't get the hilarious GIFs by being at the arena. Have to be at a computer.


I don't find it hilarious. I wish we could stick to actually discussing their booking and talents (or lack thereof in some instances :reigns).


----------



## CALΔMITY

Hey now that isn't fair. Just because we like to swoon it doesn't mean we don't have decent conversation either.


----------



## Wynter

Calahart said:


> GUYS!
> I bought a ticket to WWE Live! It's not a live taping or anything...but the Shield boys are gonna be there I hear! :mark: Man I hope they really are. I gotta see them live at least once!












Nah seriously that is so awesome :mark: :mark: i've never seen a wrestling show live and that must be so amazing to see in person.

Of course you must come back on here and give all the details. When are you going?


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Nah seriously that is so awesome :mark: :mark: i've never seen a wrestling show live and that must be so amazing to see in person.
> 
> Of course you must come back on here and give all the details. When are you going?


I edited the post after the grave realization that the Shield boys MIGHT not be there. :\

I'm still excited, though, and I will share details for sure. The show will be coming to town Feb 9th.

Edit: I think I might have just wasted $25. If the stars we get is based off of who they showcase for the specific date on the site, then the Shield is most likely NOT going to be there. /sadface It might not be such a waste since at least Cody and Goldust are going to be there.


----------



## Telos

Calahart your usage of Homestuck pics amuses me (in a good way) :lol

I know nothing of the comic other than it's popular and I always see a ton of people cosplaying it at Anime Boston each year.

As for WWE Live I would be disappointed if I went and there was no Shield. They're the main and arguably only reason for me to watch these days. There's plenty of other positives within the WWE program, sure, but if all members of The Shield were no longer in WWE as of today I would stop watching. I've said it before but they were what kept me watching when I was literally right about to give up on WWE.


----------



## Wynter

Calahart said:


> I edited the post after the grave realization that the Shield boys MIGHT not be there. :\
> 
> I'm still excited, though, and I will share details for sure. The show will be coming to town Feb 9th.


Crossing my fingers that they will come and you get to mark out for all us who aren't there  I mean they're being advertised along with Punk and Bryan on the wwe site so let's just say they're coming. Positive thinking : lol

Have you been to a live show before?

EDIT: just saw your post and noticed they had two events on the same day and time.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah fucking bakersfield. My city would get the short end of the stick. Maybe I can just see about blowing another $25. Hmm

I really don't have the money to just do that, though. :lol


There are still $25 tickets available and it would mean leaving hours in advance but...i may not get this opportunity again. Fuck it I'm doin this.


----------



## tbp82

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't find it hilarious. I wish we could stick to actually discussing their booking and talents (or lack thereof in some instances :reigns).


Agreed I don't mind the fun their having but its hijacking the wrestling talk.


----------



## teamdiscoverych

It's probably a double standard. But If i ventured into the women of wrestling forum, id know what i was walking into. It is surprising walking into this thread. But its the shield thread, and if they have fangirls then they have fangirls. At the end of the day i think a majority of us all want the trio to do well in the future, and for that to be a possibility they have to draw in the guys and have appeal to women like HBK, the Rock etc.


----------



## CALΔMITY

teamdiscoverych said:


> It's probably a double standard. But If i ventured into the women of wrestling forum, id know what i was walking into. It is surprising walking into this thread. But its the shield thread, and if they have fangirls then they have fangirls. At the end of the day i think a majority of us all want the trio to do well in the future, and for that to be a possibility they have to draw in the guys and have appeal to women like HBK, the Rock etc.


This guy gets it.

ALSO

FUCK YES I'M GOIN TO SEE THE SHIELD AFTER ALL! IT'S TOO BAD I WASTED MONEY ON THE FIRST TICKET THO.

Yay for irresponsible choices.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Fellas you haven't seen anything..

Their are Supernatural fans out there that are into Dean/Sam incest shipping :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

O Fenômeno said:


> Fellas you haven't seen anything..
> 
> Their are Supernatural fans out there that are into Dean/Sam incest shipping :lol


I never get that. Well, I get it but it just seems weird to me. Dean/Castiel, however...


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> *Sees all the Tyler Breeze posts...*


^ I love you for this. SNAPE :mark:



Reservoir Angel said:


> Nah, they have more built up. Namely "Big Show and Lesnar will fight for no adequate reason at all" and "look, Batista!"
> 
> The build hasn't been good for this PPV, has it?


And ADR attempting to make people care about him mentioning Batista. 



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Right, same here, The battle royal is all I'm looking forward to.. You know, they should have a PPV called Battle Royal.


The Koushun Takami novel just popped into my head--now I'm imagining a very different kind of Rumble...

If they're putting the brakes on a Shield breakup, though, maybe the boys could have another staredown with the Wyatts during the Rumble match. And they could eliminate each other and go from there. (And just to be slightly crazy, Ambrose eliminates one of his bros and pins the blame on a Wyatt :lol)



WynterWarm12 said:


> I would pay to see the boys' reactions to the thirst that goes on this forum lol
> 
> Especially Jon and Colby. They get it the worst here.
> 
> Though it seems like things are much tamer now.


They might already know :lol Wow, I suddenly felt conscious.



Calahart said:


> GUYS!
> I bought a ticket to WWE Live! It's not a live taping or anything...but the Shield boys are gonna be there I hear! :mark: Man I hope they really are gonna show. It's hard to tell since the wwe website only advertizes Cena, Orton, Rhodes, Goldust, and mysterio... I gotta see the shield live at least once! I guess if they don't show I'll only be out like $25. :\


YAY!!!! That's awesome!!!! I wish they'd come here again--I think the last time they did was like, 2005 or something so I had no money to spend  (Not that I have that much more now, but... :lol) And while it's too bad about the first ticket, think about it: YOU'RE GOING TO SEE THEM IN PERSON! (You will earn the $25 back )

I want pictures! :dance


----------



## CALΔMITY

That's a good outlook on it. Don't worry. There will be pics.


----------



## -XERO-

-UNDEAD- said:


>


^


----------



## Deeds

It's an amazing experience to watch live, I was at the manchester Raw when the Shield/Wyatt show-down took place :mark:. I hope you have a great time Calahart.


----------



## JacqSparrow

The Lizard said:


> It's an amazing experience to watch live, I was at the manchester Raw when the Shield/Wyatt show-down took place :mark:. I hope you have a great time Calahart.


Wow...that must have been awesome!


----------



## Joshi Judas

JacqSparrow said:


> The Koushun Takami novel just popped into my head--now I'm imagining a very different kind of Rumble...



:rep :rep :rep :rep :rep :rep

Battle Royal :mark: :mark: :mark:

I haven't read the novel but watched the movie and read the manga :lol

Long before The Hunger Games, Battle Royal was there. I love all the bloodshed in there :lol


Btw, I feel the WWE is doing a good job hyping the Rumble match, while the same can't be said for Cena vs Orton and Brock vs Big Show. But I'm not interested in those matches anyway (besides wanting to see Brock ragdoll Big Show a bit more), so I can't complain. The Rumble is one of the few ppvs which sells itself and while last year had Punk vs Rock to look forward to, this year I'm happy with the hype the Rumble match has received.

1st of all, you have around 3-4 probable winners, though I'm sticking with D Bry. Also, unlike some Rumbles of previous years, you have multiple storylines going into the Rumble and watching them all unfold will be interesting.

1. Will Cody and Goldust start to split?
2. The Shield's ego clash.
3. Possibility of a Shield vs Wyatts teaser in the Rumble match.
4. Authority out to get Punk and NAO and Shield looking to eliminate him as well.
5. Will Bryan finally make it? Also, how will he interact with the Wyatts?
6. Even minor feuds like Truth/Xavier/Brodus/Tensai can be highlighted.
7. Will Cesaro giant swing someone out of the ring? :mark: :mark:
8. Batista returning and the feud with Del Rio (honestly, the feud isn't anything special, but luckily they're in the Rumble, so we get something good instead of a snoozefest)
9. Sheamus returning, possible returns by Christian,Evan Bourne, Jericho, RVD too.
10. Which legends will make an appearance? Would mark for a Jake the Snake cameo.

So, all in all, this Rumble match is the most I've been excited for the Rumble match in the last 4-5 years. No Cena or Orton in the Rumble makes it even better.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> :rep :rep :rep :rep :rep :rep
> 
> Battle Royal :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> I haven't read the novel but watched the movie and read the manga :lol
> 
> Long before The Hunger Games, Battle Royal was there. I love all the bloodshed in there :lol
> 
> 
> Btw, I feel the WWE is doing a good job hyping the Rumble match, while the same can't be said for Cena vs Orton and Brock vs Big Show. But I'm not interested in those matches anyway (besides wanting to see Brock ragdoll Big Show a bit more), so I can't complain. The Rumble is one of the few ppvs which sells itself and while last year had Punk vs Rock to look forward to, this year I'm happy with the hype the Rumble match has received.
> 
> 1st of all, you have around 3-4 probable winners, though I'm sticking with D Bry. Also, unlike some Rumbles of previous years, you have multiple storylines going into the Rumble and watching them all unfold will be interesting.
> 
> 1. Will Cody and Goldust start to split?
> 2. The Shield's ego clash.
> 3. Possibility of a Shield vs Wyatts teaser in the Rumble match.
> 4. Authority out to get Punk and NAO and Shield looking to eliminate him as well.
> 5. Will Bryan finally make it? Also, how will he interact with the Wyatts?
> 6. Even minor feuds like Truth/Xavier/Brodus/Tensai can be highlighted.
> 7. Will Cesaro giant swing someone out of the ring? :mark: :mark:
> 8. Batista returning and the feud with Del Rio (honestly, the feud isn't anything special, but luckily they're in the Rumble, so we get something good instead of a snoozefest)
> 9. Sheamus returning, possible returns by Christian,Evan Bourne, Jericho, RVD too.
> 10. Which legends will make an appearance? Would mark for a Jake the Snake cameo.
> 
> So, all in all, this Rumble match is the most I've been excited for the Rumble match in the last 4-5 years. No Cena or Orton in the Rumble makes it even better.


I know right, Raven?? It's the reason why I could never like Hunger Games :lol I was spoiled already by the original. I've read the novel and seen the movie, and I gotta say, the goriness of the book actually turned my stomach more than the movie :lol I didn't read the manga, but I hear they upped the bloodshed and general creepiness even more there. 

And I agree with how multiple storylines are being incorporated in the Rumble this year. In general, I like how there are actually multiple, interlinked storylines instead of the disconnected, random stuff we've gotten for years. I'm really looking forward to Cody/Goldust, given all the previous hints about how Goldust wants to take on his brother. And I'm actually also curious to see how Punk and Bryan will interact if they get #1 and #2, like I suspect they will.

Jake the Snake in the Rumble :mark: And Ambrose eliminates him as revenge.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I have Punk and Ambrose as the first two entries, coz I think The Authority would want Punk to have the most trouble and they would put one of their own henchmen against him as #2. And since Ambrose seems obsessed (although in a subtle way) with Punk, he'll start the match. 

But yeah, I agree about the multiple storylines interlinking part. It's not just random, disconnected stuff. We have Punk and Bryan, who teamed together a while. Both feuded with the Shield and the Wyatts. The Wyatts will be looking to take out Bryan while The Shield will be looking to stop Punk from winning. But The Shield also have problems of their own to deal with. And if The Shield and Wyatts exist in the same ring, something's sure to happen. Cody and Goldust have been feuding on/off with the Wyatts too, and we know they feuded with Rollins/Reigns for their jobs. Also, one brother could try eliminating the other. So yeah, will be interesting to see how everything plays out (Y)

And yeah, I LOVED Mitsuko Souma from Battle Royal though she'd likely castrate me and leave me to die :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> I have Punk and Ambrose as the first two entries, coz I think The Authority would want Punk to have the most trouble and they would put one of their own henchmen against him as #2. And since Ambrose seems obsessed (although in a subtle way) with Punk, he'll start the match.
> 
> But yeah, I agree about the multiple storylines interlinking part. It's not just random, disconnected stuff. We have Punk and Bryan, who teamed together a while. Both feuded with the Shield and the Wyatts. The Wyatts will be looking to take out Bryan while The Shield will be looking to stop Punk from winning. But The Shield also have problems of their own to deal with. And if The Shield and Wyatts exist in the same ring, something's sure to happen. Cody and Goldust have been feuding on/off with the Wyatts too, and we know they feuded with Rollins/Reigns for their jobs. Also, one brother could try eliminating the other. So yeah, will be interesting to see how everything plays out (Y)
> 
> And yeah, I LOVED Mitsuko Souma from Battle Royal though she'd likely castrate me and leave me to die :lmao


:lol! She would. The Kazuo/Mitsuko showdown is still one of my favorite moments--the two deadliest killers in the bunch just going at it.

The bedlam that would happen in the ring once all these guys are in there together :mark: And that's only 16 of the entrants. We're bound to get at least one betrayal, whether the affected party realizes it or not.


----------



## CALΔMITY

The Lizard said:


> It's an amazing experience to watch live, I was at the manchester Raw when the Shield/Wyatt show-down took place :mark:. I hope you have a great time Calahart.





JacqSparrow said:


> Wow...that must have been awesome!


I've been to a smackdown show once when I was younger. It really is something else. You perceive things, even the stupid parts, differently when you're physically there. I won't have the best seats, so the pics I do take won't be the best. :lol It's not till Feb 9th, though, so you all can bet I'm gonna be marking out like crazy on that day before I even take off.


----------



## DareDevil

JacqSparrow said:


> The Koushun Takami novel just popped into my head--now I'm imagining a very different kind of Rumble...
> 
> If they're putting the brakes on a Shield breakup, though, maybe the boys could have another staredown with the Wyatts during the Rumble match. And they could eliminate each other and go from there. (And just to be slightly crazy, Ambrose eliminates one of his bros and pins the blame on a Wyatt :lol)


:mark: I love that movie, imo is better than the Hunger Games, not that I don't like the HG. I just think BR is better. 

Oh, Yeah, I can see that. Something between The Shield and Wyatts happening at RR.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> I've been to a smackdown show once when I was younger. It really is something else. You perceive things, even the stupid parts, differently when you're physically there. I won't have the best seats, so the pics I do take won't be the best. :lol It's not till Feb 9th, though, so you all can bet I'm gonna be marking out like crazy on that day before I even take off.


We'll be celebrating with you until right before you take off :cheer

Any picture of our babies will be a good one


----------



## CALΔMITY

*hugs you*

Here munch on this pic for now.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> *hugs you*
> 
> Here munch on this pic for now.


Hahaha. Well the boyfriend has to take care of his love right?


----------



## CALΔMITY

That's a way to put it, yes. :lol


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> *hugs you*
> 
> Here munch on this pic for now.


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Calahart again."


----------



## tylermoxreigns

The Lizard said:


> It's an amazing experience to watch live, I was at the manchester Raw when the Shield/Wyatt show-down took place :mark:. I hope you have a great time Calahart.


Me too dude.... That was damn special! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

Have i missed something? Is Punk now in a relationship with Ambrose?


----------



## DareDevil

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Have i missed something? Is Punk now in a relationship with Ambrose?


Yes, where you've been girl? Or boy :side:


----------



## NeyNey

Glad to read you have Ticks now Caly! :mark: :mark: :mark:
Can't wait for them coming to Germany! 
It's so exciting cause we don't know what happens to The Shield until May! :banderas 
Just hope Ambrose will be there.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Those tyler breeze posts









@ calahart, I hope you have a great time!! God 25 dollars is cheap I payed 80 euros for my ticket and my seat wasn't that good :side:

Let me join the thirst










You can always visit me baby :yum:

wwe is coming end may to my country too :mark: hope I'll see Ambrose again.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

shit I don't know how to do the spoiler tag anymore


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> shit I don't know how to do the spoiler tag anymore


Oh, I'm trying to help but the quote is comung out weird, alright you put first


Spoiler:  spoiler



the spoiler here [/. spoiler] don't put the dot in the second one though, I just separated them because it was coming out as a spoiler.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Insert spoiler here ^


Lol thanks I spoiled pictures, thank god there aren't many people online












Spoiler: spoiler































Dean looking like a lone wolf once again, and Roman's no fucks given face :lol


----------



## DA

Was thinking of buying one or two Shield t-shirts, but not sure if I will now if they're gonna split soon :hmm:

I probably still will :hendo2


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Lol thanks I spoiled pictures, thank god there aren't many people online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean looking like a lone wolf once again, and Roman's no fucks given face :lol





Spoiler: SD



The last one, Dean, the hell you're looking at?



On another note, I love our new badges...


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DA said:


> Was thinking of buying one or two Shield t-shirts, but not sure if I will now if they're gonna split soon :hmm:
> 
> I probably still will :hendo2


I still got my nexus tshirts :lmao I would still wear my shield shirt if they break up


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> The last one, Dean, the hell you're looking at?
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I love our new badges...


:| I didn't even notice untill now, they look a lot better then the previous ones, I still want the purple back though.



Spoiler: spoiler



We might get some competition with Renee :side:


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> :| I didn't even notice untill now, they look a lot better then the previous ones, I still want the purple back though.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> We might get some competition with Renee :side:





Spoiler: spoiler



Can't blame him, the girl is a cutie



I was wondering about your sig, I thought it was Clannad but no... Which anime is it from, I've seen that girl before I just can't remember.

Idk, my favorite color is purple but I like this one a lot better.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Can't blame him, the girl is a cutie





Spoiler: spoiler



Indeed she is, and she has more charisma than 90% of the diva devision, and she's not even a diva.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Can't blame him, the girl is a cutie
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering about your sig, I thought it was Clannad but no... Which anime is it from, I've seen that girl before I just can't remember.
> 
> Idk, my favorite color is purple but I like this one a lot better.



It's not clannad :lol the girl is clare from the anime claymore.


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed she is, and she has more charisma than 90% of the diva devision, and she's not even a diva.





Spoiler: spoiler



I know right, I think I might have a girl crush on her... :side:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I know right, I think I might have a girl crush on her... :side:





Spoiler: spoiler



I already have, she's so lovely and funny, her tweets make me :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Tumblr has become my best friend.


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Tumblr has become my best friend.


:yum: ehem! Well tumblr..
Oh it was Claymore.. Well, at least I got the C right.


----------



## cindel25

NEW THREAD AND NONE OF YA'LL LET A BITCH KNOW?!?! I THOUGHT WE WERE FAMILY?! 

I'm here for sexing the SHIELD! Where dem dicks at?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> :yum: ehem! Well tumblr..
> Oh it was Claymore.. Well, at least I got the C right.


:lol my reaction exactly.

But clannad is a whole other genre of anime than an action flic :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

cindel25 said:


> NEW THREAD AND NONE OF YA'LL LET A BITCH KNOW?!?! I THOUGHT WE WERE FAMILY?!
> 
> I'm here for sexing the SHIELD! Where dem dicks at?


Dayum girl your late, with all those pages bitchin and moanin about Roman, we really need you to spice things up in here :lol


----------



## DareDevil

cindel25 said:


> NEW THREAD AND NONE OF YA'LL LET A BITCH KNOW?!?! I THOUGHT WE WERE FAMILY?!
> 
> I'm here for sexing the SHIELD! Where dem dicks at?


Well Cindel. I'm disappoint on how late you are, you're suppose to be an elite here, I'm afraid I'm going to have to take your title away, unless you make up for it with tonights's SmackDown review, of Community dick, cheerleader and flawless hair.


----------



## cindel25

psycho bunny said:


> Dayum girl your late, with all those pages bitchin and moanin about Roman, we really need you to spice things up in here :lol



Oh folks bitching about FLAWLESS HAIR? Hmmm well let me leave this here then:













DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Well Cindel. I'm disappoint on how late you are, you're suppose to be an elite here, I'm afraid I'm going to have to take your title away, unless you make up for it with tonights's SmackDown review, of Community dick, cheerleader and flawless hair.












oh yes, I'm here for COMMUNITY DICK, FLAWLESS HAIR AND THE CATWOMAN eerrr I mean CHEERLEADER. lol, the black sleeves threw me off there.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Well Cindel. I'm disappoint on how late you are, you're suppose to be an elite here, I'm afraid I'm going to have to take your title away, unless you make up for it with tonights's SmackDown review, of Community dick, cheerleader and flawless hair.


I can't wait for sd :dance


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

cindel25 said:


> Oh folks bitching about FLAWLESS HAIR? Hmmm well let me leave this here then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes, I'm here for COMMUNITY DICK, FLAWLESS HAIR AND THE CATWOMAN eerrr I mean CHEERLEADER. lol, the black sleeves threw me off there.


You make me laugh so hard :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> I can't wait for sd :dance


I know!! :mark:

Oh BTW Cindel, there's a new name going around for Cheerleader.......Slut, :side: not trying to start shit, just filling you up on some info.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Have i missed something? Is Punk now in a relationship with Ambrose?


:lelbrock



NeyNey said:


> Glad to read you have Ticks now Caly! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> Can't wait for them coming to Germany!
> It's so exciting cause we don't know what happens to The Shield until May! :banderas
> Just hope Ambrose will be there.


Thanks! I'd like to assume you would know whether or not the Shield was going to be there. Unless you pulled a derp like me and didn't research first before buying a ticket.



psycho bunny said:


> Those tyler breeze posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ calahart, I hope you have a great time!! God 25 dollars is cheap I payed 80 euros for my ticket and my seat wasn't that good :side:
> 
> Let me join the thirst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always visit me baby :yum:
> 
> wwe is coming end may to my country too :mark: hope I'll see Ambrose again.


That gif. Damn...

Anyway, thank you as well. I opted for my ticket to be mailed to me. It will be a 10-14 day wait period. I'm so anxious I can't wait. :mark:



DA said:


> Was thinking of buying one or two Shield t-shirts, but not sure if I will now if they're gonna split soon :hmm:
> 
> I probably still will :hendo2


Your avi, still... :lmao
I need to get me at least one Shield shirt of some kind. I want to get a Punk shirt too. Maybe either or to wear to the show. I'll have to check out the mall sometime. Or, at the very least, the WWE store...


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> oh yes, I'm here for COMMUNITY DICK, FLAWLESS HAIR AND THE CATWOMAN eerrr I mean CHEERLEADER. lol, the black sleeves threw me off there.


You should be sorry. For your penalty you have to hit the ropes with Flawless Hair.










And no arguing about it. Your punishment is non negotiable.:no:


----------



## CALΔMITY

I wouldn't say no to working out with any of them, but then again I think their workouts would kill me.


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> *I wouldn't say no to working out with any of them*, but then again I think their workouts would kill me.


So _that's_ what you ladies are calling it now. :barkley


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> So _that's_ what you ladies are calling it now. :barkley


Why yes. Yes it is...


----------



## truelove

Rollins inspired me to join crossfit


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I wouldn't say no to working out with any of them, but then again I think their workouts would kill me.


If I know anything about my girl cindel, she'll be hitting something but it won't be no damn ropes. :cool2


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> If I know anything about my girl cindel, she'll be hitting something but it won't be no damn ropes. :cool2


I sometimes wish that I could be as lascivious as some of you girls. :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> I sometimes wish that I could be as lascivious as some of you girls. :lol


Yeah, me too but these threads haven't corrupted my mind that much just yet. Is hard to come up with something witty.

Edit: HOORRAYY! My 1,000 post! I should put something special.
I was about to give up then I found this,


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I sometimes wish that I could be as lascivious as some of you girls. :lol


We're those friends that your parents warned you about. :curry2


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Yeah, me too but these threads haven't corrupted my mind that much just yet. Is hard to come up with something witty.
> 
> Edit: HOORRAYY! My 1,000 post! I should put something special.


*F5s the page until something special pops up*




SubZero3:16 said:


> We're those friends that your parents warned you about. :curry2


Indeed you are. However, 3 threads later and I still have not been fully corrupted. I'm a failure of a Shield Girl.

Time to go think up my Heel turn promo.























Edit:


DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I was about to give up then I found this,


There might be hope for me yet.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> *F5s the page until something special pops up*
> 
> Edit:
> 
> There might be hope for me yet.


But, you're not ugly...


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> But, you're not ugly...


No no no. Sorry I meant in terms of achieving optimal perverseness, there might be hope for me yet. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

hey, guys! Don't you think Seth looks hot in this gif?


----------



## CALΔMITY

YES. YES HE DOES.

He was totes leaning in for dat smooch....but then...hesitance. Maybe Roman grabbed dat ass or somethin.












Omg it's working!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> YES. YES HE DOES.
> 
> He was totes leaning in for dat smooch....but then...hesitance. Maybe Roman grabbed dat ass or somethin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg it's working!


See? You've got that making something out of nothing part down pact. Roman gave him that look to keep him in line. Too bad he can't see Dean watching those pretty lips. :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> No no no. Sorry I meant in terms of achieving optimal perverseness, there might be hope for me yet. :lol


Ohhhh, :lol I totally took that wrong.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> See? You've got that making something out of nothing part down pact. Roman gave him that look to keep him in line. Too bad he can't see Dean watching those pretty lips. :lol












I think I need to go out and get some fresh air.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> *F5s the page until something special pops up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed you are. However, 3 threads later and I still have not been fully corrupted. I'm a failure of a Shield Girl.
> 
> Time to go think up my Heel turn promo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> There might be hope for me yet.


I was already corrupted before I joined this thread.


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> I was already corrupted before I joined this thread.


Too much Hentai?


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> I was already corrupted before I joined this thread.


This cat is giving me LIFE!!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Too much Hentai?


Meh hentai has never appealed to me, guess I enjoy the real thing more.


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Meh hentai has never appealed to me, guess I enjoy the real thing more.


Hahaha, Shield Arm porn then?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Hahaha, Shield Arm porn then?


That's what I'm talking about :ex: Gotta go, its late and I have an exam tomorrow goodnight girls and guys if there are any in here :side:


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> That's what I'm talking about :ex: Gotta go, its late and I have an exam tomorrow goodnight girls and guys if there are any in here :side:


Night Bunny  Dream with me ok! Haha
Oh and good luck on your exam.


----------



## PUNKY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJlW-Id9Q50


just found this on youtube, funny little vid of the boys (well i thought it was) especially the powerpuff girls bit. :lol this is the 2nd vid they've done the first one's pretty funny as well.


----------



## cindel25

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I know!! :mark:
> 
> Oh BTW Cindel, there's a new name going around for Cheerleader.......Slut, :side: not trying to start shit, just filling you up on some info.


So Sethie came out of the closet then? So glad he was bottom enough to admit. :clap:




SubZero3:16 said:


> You should be sorry. For your penalty you have to hit the ropes with Flawless Hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no arguing about it. Your punishment is non negotiable.:no:


"Hit the ropes"? nah, I'm hitting something else and we can work up a sweat.




SubZero3:16 said:


> If I know anything about my girl cindel, she'll be hitting something but it won't be no damn ropes. :cool2



(Y) PREACCCCCCCHHHHHHH!!!!!



Calahart said:


> I sometimes wish that I could be as lascivious as some of you girls. :lol


----------



## DareDevil

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJlW-Id9Q50
> 
> 
> just found this on youtube, funny little vid of the boys (well i thought it was) especially the powerpuff girls bit. :lol this is the 2nd vid they've done the first one's pretty funny as well.


:lmao This is hilarious.


----------



## DA

LOL'd hard at the Punk/Ambrose and Reigns/Rollins parts :lol


----------



## kennedy=god

About a year ago I mentioned that I had a bit of a man-crush on all three of these guys, a year later that man-crush is still with-standing. What a great bunch they are.

Wonder what sort of theme songs & characters each guy will get when they break up. I've always wanted to see Rollins/Reigns stay together as a face tag-team. I think it would work but it looks like Reigns is going to go solo sooner or later.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> hey, guys! Don't you think Seth looks hot in this gif?


Is it just me or does it right at the beginning look like they could just so easily go for a kiss? :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

cindel25 said:


>


I'm a tad confused at the context of this gif.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Is it just me or does it right at the beginning look like they could just so easily go for a kiss? :mark:


In my mind they already did


----------



## CALΔMITY

Also wow that vid was freakin hilarious. "You could be a titty-fucker or something." Punk the tittyfucker...
I really couldn't say which part was my favorite. I liked it all.


----------



## cindel25

Calahart said:


> I'm a tad confused at the context of this gif.


You said you wished that you could lascivious....but YOU ARE. 

Janet thought the same thing but see how she got down with Rocky hmmmm


----------



## Telos

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJlW-Id9Q50
> 
> 
> just found this on youtube, funny little vid of the boys (well i thought it was) especially the powerpuff girls bit. :lol this is the 2nd vid they've done the first one's pretty funny as well.


:lmao

"Did I leave the oven on?"

"No I'm good"

Edit - Still watching it and the Kool-Aid part is my favorite so far


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Calahart said:


> I'm a tad confused at the context of this gif.


Being familiar with Rocky Horror, I'm not sure the context would make it any more elightening. 



SubZero3:16 said:


> In my mind they already did


I like your reality better than actual reality. (Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY

I haven't seen that movie in forever. That is most likely why I'm missing something here.

Anyway, I didn't get around to seeing smackdown, but I plan on catching up on our Shield boys eventually.


----------



## DareDevil

See I am still a child, I do not know this Rocky Horror movie, is it really "mature"? You know..


----------



## cindel25

FLAWLESS HAIR HAS SPOKEN!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dat Smackdown backstage interview :lmao 

" Work on your landing kid." :lol

The smack talk between the three of them :banderas 

Oh gosh I do love the three of them.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> See I am still a child, I do not know this Rocky Horror movie, is it really "mature"? You know..


It is not mature (though I can think of one moment that would push some peoples' boundaries) so much as it is just bizarre and amazing.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Flawless Hair protecting his locks from the harsh cold.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I think Rollins has better hair than Reigns.

*ducks for cover*


----------



## cindel25

CHEERLEADER SLUT & COMMUNITY DICK....










Yeah, I said it. You will deal!


----------



## cindel25

Reservoir Angel said:


> I think Rollins has better hair than Reigns.
> 
> *ducks for cover*


----------



## DareDevil

I think Dean was about to cry, "Do I not look like a trustworthy person to you?"


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> I think Rollins has better hair than Reigns.
> 
> *ducks for cover*


Not with that dried out blonde hair patch he doesn't.

But he could have two strands left on his head and you would still pull that hair if you had your way :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

For you Ambrose marks:


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Check this out guys lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imMApPVgR8I


----------



## Frantics

lol dat smack talk they did "well thats nice of you dean, but we all know, you couldn't throw me over, even if you wanted to" then dean's expression xD, Roman looking at both of them and then saying whats what haha, gonna be an interesting royal rumble ^^


----------



## Crozer

"work on your landing alright" :lmao


----------



## Telos

Was it just me or did it seem like Dean Ambrose flirted with Renee Young in that segment? Even her body language after he called her "darling".

And :lol @ "you would go sailing, kid"


----------



## tbp82

Telos said:


> Was it just me or did it seem like Dean Ambrose flirted with Renee Young in that segment? Even her body language after he called her "darling".
> 
> And :lol @ "you would go sailing, kid"


Its just you........great promo all around.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> Was it just me or did it seem like Dean Ambrose flirted with Renee Young in that segment? Even her body language after he called her "darling".
> 
> And :lol @ "you would go sailing, kid"


Yeah I know, Dean is one smooth bastard, and lol at the " Work on your landing!"


----------



## Telos

tbp82 said:


> Its just you........


I got at least one person here who agrees with me so I guess you're wrong.

But yes, excellent promo. These three guys are gold.


----------



## CALΔMITY

"you know what I was just kidding"
Oh my god Ambrose. :lmao I like how they're keeping this slow. They're each starting to think more and more of themselves and they're still under the illusion that they're a unit. I just love these guys. The Rumble is gonna be geewd. :mark:

By the way, Ambrose totally shot a "Heya dollface" look at Renee so I'd say yeah...he kinda did act flirtatious in a sense.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Aaaanddd.... cue the thirst :lol Oh I missed you, Cindel.

I actually asked my friends to special-order me a Shield shirt-I told them it was all I wanted for Christmas. Even if they're broken up by the time I get it, I will still wear it with pride. 

Downloading from Deanambrose.net-soo excited for SD!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Regrettably...I will not be sporting a Shield shirt when I go to the live show. (I got a Punk shirt instead) However, I plan on at least getting some black tape to mimic the way Dean wraps his wrists. I'm a god damn dork I know.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Regrettably...I will not be sporting a Shield shirt when I go to the live show. (I got a Punk shirt instead) However, I plan on at least getting some black tape to mimic the way Dean wraps his wrists. I'm a god damn dork I know.


Post pictures Caly!


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> Regrettably...I will not be sporting a Shield shirt when I go to the live show. (I got a Punk shirt instead) However, I plan on at least getting some black tape to mimic the way Dean wraps his wrists. I'm a god damn dork I know.


Showing your support for two of your favorite superstars. Nothing wrong with that, you definitely won't be alone in that regard at the event.

As the old Sprite slogan went, "Image is nothing, thirst is everything. Obey your thirst." :ambrose3


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

I think Dean is gonna do something heelish at the rumble..... 
Can't wait.


----------



## DareDevil

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> I think Dean is gonna do something heelish at the rumble.....
> Can't wait.


I am praying to the wrestling god he does, I swear please Ambrose you better do something.


----------



## Wynter

I need Dean to eliminate Reigns or the other way around. And then Seth to come from behind to take out the remaining member. I'd really mark the fuck out for that lol It would be so unexpected because he's cheerleader and the one who seems to be thinking selflessly all the time.

To watch him take advantage of those two while they're ego clashing would be amazing. Seeing Reigns' or Dean's face when they realize _Seth_ took them out would be :banderas

Of course it would be better if Rollins took out Reigns since he's been designated "the best" of The Shield. It would be more impactful imo.


----------



## THANOS

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> I think Dean is gonna do something heelish at the rumble.....
> Can't wait.





DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I am praying to the wrestling god he does, I swear please Ambrose you better do something.


He certainly will! I'm expecting him to toss both Reigns and Rollins over the rope, or maybe he'll get tossed out by both Reigns and Rollins, leading to distracting them while Batista tosses both of them out!


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> I need Dean to eliminate Reigns or the other way around. And then Seth to come from behind to take out the remaining member. I'd really mark the fuck out for that lol It would be so unexpected because he's cheerleader and the one who seems to be thinking selflessly all the time.
> 
> To watch him take advantage of those two while they're ego clashing would be amazing. Seeing Reigns' or Dean's face when they realize _Seth_ took them out would be :banderas
> 
> Of course it would be better if Rollins took out Reigns since he's been designated "the best" of The Shield. It would be more impactful imo.


That would be a pretty interesting swerve there. I mentioned something similar earlier:



Telos said:


> There are two things I'm certain of, and possibly three:
> 
> 1) All three Shield members will be in the ring at the same time at some point of the Rumble.
> 2) At least one Shield member will eliminate another.
> 3) Daniel Bryan will win the Royal Rumble but only IF he is healthy enough to compete in time.
> 
> Keep an eye out for Rollins. A lot of focus has been on the subtle tension between Reigns and Ambrose, and Rollins has been left out a bit. Imagine a scenario where Ambrose or Reigns is trying to eliminate the other on the ropes and then Rollins comes from behind and throws them both out. That would be quite the swerve in my mind.


I've gone out on a limb to predict Reigns will be the last guy eliminated, but if the booking goes another direction then we may get to see Rollins as the last Shield member standing during the Rumble.


----------



## Wynter

Telos said:


> That would be a pretty interesting swerve there. I mentioned something similar earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> I've gone out on a limb to predict Reigns will be the last guy eliminated, but if the booking goes another direction then we may get to see Rollins as the last Shield member standing during the Rumble.


Oh sorry, I missed that post . But I do agree with all of it. Though I'm still not 100 percent with Daniel Bryan being the winner. As a huge fan of his, I would love if he won the Rumble. Still skeptical though. 

I really do want that swerve. Seth is the "forgotten member" of the group and it would be pretty cool to see him as the last member standing.

I hope this Rumble will prove a good showing for Rollins. I know Reigns will get one of course, but I'm rooting for Rollins too. He got a lot of support and gained some fans after his match with Cena. Sites like BleacherReport think he's one of the stars who will make an impact at the Rumble. A good number of people on the comments want him to do well too.

But we'll see.

Of course I'd want Ambrose to look strong too, but he seems like the sacrificial lamb of the group so idk lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

THAT PROMO :mark: Is it me, or was that like...only the second or third time Seth (oh, honey, I miss those sleeves) wasn't all for the team? Him and Dean bickering gave me such happy, happy feels. 

"You couldn't throw me off the top rope if your life depended on it" BURN.

"You would go sailing, kid. SAILING. Work on your landing" COUNTER-BURN.

And Roman being all, "Puh-lease, I'll throw you both out myself"

I just got even more sold on RR than I already was. Especially now that Seth's made it clear he's off cheerleader duty. 

How many eliminations do you guys expect each of them to rack up before the inevitable?

Catching up:



cindel25 said:


> Oh folks bitching about FLAWLESS HAIR? Hmmm well let me leave this here then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes, I'm here for COMMUNITY DICK, FLAWLESS HAIR AND THE CATWOMAN eerrr I mean CHEERLEADER. lol, the black sleeves threw me off there.


:lmao



SubZero3:16 said:


> hey, guys! Don't you think Seth looks hot in this gif?


Ehem...sorry..what? I was distracted 



Calahart said:


> Regrettably...I will not be sporting a Shield shirt when I go to the live show. (I got a Punk shirt instead) However, I plan on at least getting some black tape to mimic the way Dean wraps his wrists. I'm a god damn dork I know.


:lol No judgment, Caly! Would love to see how that looks! One of my absolute favorite pieces of clothing is my BITW Punk shirt (I got in a men's size so I had to get it altered. Totally worth it, though). 

Good luck on your exam Bunny!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dean is deeply offended that you don't think that he's a trust worthy person 









:lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Emotionally hurt Ambrose hurts my soul.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean is deeply offended that you don't think that he's a trust worthy person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


I'm sure this thread is more than willing to improve his mood :lol


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_Welcome to Part V!
Here's some Smackdown edits























_


----------



## Srdjan99

Wow, new thread. Gotta leave an introduction post here too


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh sorry, I missed that post . But I do agree with all of it. Though I'm still not 100 percent with Daniel Bryan being the winner. As a huge fan of his, I would love if he won the Rumble. Still skeptical though.
> 
> I really do want that swerve. Seth is the "forgotten member" of the group and it would be pretty cool to see him as the last member standing.
> 
> I hope this Rumble will prove a good showing for Rollins. I know Reigns will get one of course, but I'm rooting for Rollins too. He got a lot of support and gained some fans after his match with Cena. Sites like BleacherReport think he's one of the stars who will make an impact at the Rumble. A good number of people on the comments want him to do well too.
> 
> But we'll see.
> 
> Of course I'd want Ambrose to look strong too, but he seems like the sacrificial lamb of the group so idk lol


lol no need to be sorry, the post was a few pages back anyway and there are likely many others who had the same idea. 

I'd love nothing more than for Ambrose to be booked strong, but yeah it seems like he's going to take his lumps first. He's the best bet to be the first Shield member eliminated.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Telos said:


> There are two things I'm certain of, and possibly three:
> 
> 1) All three Shield members will be in the ring at the same time at some point of the Rumble.
> 2) At least one Shield member will eliminate another.
> 3) Daniel Bryan will win the Royal Rumble but only IF he is healthy enough to compete in time.
> 
> Keep an eye out for Rollins. A lot of focus has been on the subtle tension between Reigns and Ambrose, and Rollins has been left out a bit. Imagine a scenario where Ambrose or Reigns is trying to eliminate the other on the ropes and then Rollins comes from behind and throws them both out. That would be quite the swerve in my mind.


_I just want The Wyatts vs The Shield interaction at the royal rumble as one of the last to come out, probably at the top 15, top 10. They'd all eliminate The Wyatts then they face off each other and then CM Punk enters. To continue the push of Reigns, it has to be him to be the last one to be eliminated from The Shield. The order would be Ambrose being eliminated by either CM Punk or both Rollins and Reigns, then Reigns eliminating Rollins. After that more entrants on the rumble, CM Punk eliminates Reigns. That's my guess._


----------



## NeyNey

"_Do I not look like a trustworthy person to you?_" :banderas :banderas :banderas

I don't know what'll happen @RR, maybe Ambrose will try to screw them but fails somehow.
Punk eliminating Ambrose would be fucking awesome.
I think Reigns will be the last one of them in the ring.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh sorry, I missed that post . But I do agree with all of it. Though I'm still not 100 percent with Daniel Bryan being the winner. As a huge fan of his, I would love if he won the Rumble. Still skeptical though.
> 
> I really do want that swerve. Seth is the "forgotten member" of the group and it would be pretty cool to see him as the last member standing.
> 
> I hope this Rumble will prove a good showing for Rollins. I know Reigns will get one of course, but I'm rooting for Rollins too. He got a lot of support and gained some fans after his match with Cena. Sites like BleacherReport think he's one of the stars who will make an impact at the Rumble. A good number of people on the comments want him to do well too.
> 
> But we'll see.
> 
> Of course I'd want Ambrose to look strong too, but he seems like the sacrificial lamb of the group so idk lol


_I like this idea as well. Everyone has been calling Rollins the underdog or the best in ring competitor from the shield. He hasn't really shown much of his strengths yet and it would be nice if he gotten more time to stay in the RR match in order for fans to go behind him. Im not sure how creative team will work on his face turn and what the reaction will be like_


----------



## JacqSparrow

TheVipersGirl said:


> _I just want The Wyatts vs The Shield interaction at the royal rumble as one of the last to come out, probably at the top 15, top 10. They'd all eliminate The Wyatts then they face off each other and then CM Punk enters. To continue the push of Reigns, it has to be him to be the last one to be eliminated from The Shield. The order would be Ambrose being eliminated by either CM Punk or both Rollins and Reigns, then Reigns eliminating Rollins. After that more entrants on the rumble, CM Punk eliminates Reigns. That's my guess._


I like that idea, but I'm hoping one of the Wyatts gets one of the Shield--I really want a Shield/Wyatt feud for WM  And maybe the other two eliminate the Wyatts in retaliation before staring each other down and teasing something epic.

Ambrose and Rollins could also band together and take Reigns out because kayfabe-wise, he's being touted as the "best" and is their biggest competition. 

(There are so many possibilities, it's mind-boggling)


----------



## #Mark

Ambrose was awesome in that promo. Dude is a really natural speaker.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_(posted by kimberlywwe on tumblr)
Joe "pre Roman Reigns" _


----------



## Wynter

JacqSparrow said:


> I like that idea, but I'm hoping one of the Wyatts gets one of the Shield--I really want a Shield/Wyatt feud for WM  And maybe the other two eliminate the Wyatts in retaliation before staring each other down and teasing something epic.


Seriously, something needs to pop off between The Wyatts and The Shield. I don't want the boys to break up until that happens. It has so much potential to be a great feud; it would be such a shame if the WWE doesn't capitalize on it.

The time they teased it on the Raw was met with a big crowd reaction. Idk how many people will care about the feud now months later, but I think once they get the ball rolling and do some great promos, most will be on board.

Speaking of promos, it would be interesting to see Dean and Bray go at it on the mic. They're the talkers of their groups with two really different styles and delivery.

Ugh, I would love that because it would give Dean even more time on the mic.And that's never a bad thing.

They would definitely need to have Dean take the lead in that feud. I know Reigns is WWE's main focus, but no lol Dean should shine in this one imo.

But then again, if The Shield doesn't break up after Rumble, they still have to keep wedging that crack between them. 

I really don't need Bray doing another "derpy derp. Dean is the weak link." though :lol Just a huge no for that.

But, if Bray tries to bring the crazy and monster out of Dean I would just be like :mark: :mark: . Bray will coax him to go out on his own and tell him he's not really the weakest link. That Rollins and Reigns are the ones who are actually holding _him_ back.
That he can see the fury and monster brewing underneath it all in Dean. 

He sees the injustice that has been done to him and thinks its time Dean did something about it.

Bray couldn't find the monster in Daniel Bryan, but he can sure find it in Dean :

Ugh lol Give that to meeeeee.


----------



## tbp82

After The Shield's first encounter with The Wyatts on Raw I thought a Wyatt-Shield match would be interesting but, Monday's Raw killed it for me. Watching Bray Wyatt get destroyed by Daniel Bryan killed his credibility for me. He's supposed to be this monster but he just got booked like a wimp. If Bryan destroyed him a beast like Reigns should take him out in seconds Goldberg style. Bray Wyatt needs to be rebuilt before coming near The Shield especially Reigns.


----------



## Wynter

tbp82 said:


> After The Shield's first encounter with The Wyatts on Raw I thought a Wyatt-Shield match would be interesting but, Monday's Raw killed it for me. Watching Bray Wyatt get destroyed by Daniel Bryan killed his credibility for me. He's supposed to be this monster but he just got booked like a wimp. If Bryan destroyed him a beast like Reigns should take him out in seconds Goldberg style. Bray Wyatt needs to be rebuilt before coming near The Shield especially Reigns.


Yeah, i definitely agree with you. It made it seem like Bray is nothing without Luke and Erik. You can say he didn't expect Bryan to actually fight him, but still, Bray didn't even put up a fight. 

Just straight up took an ass whooping lol That great Daniel Bryan moment was definitely as Bray's expense.

But we do got a couple months until WrestleMania so I'm still holding out hope. There's still a good amount of time to get Bray's credibility back up.

But was Bray ever really a legit threat in the group? He was the talker and the leader. He let Harper and Rowan do all the dirty work while he sat back and enjoyed. He only really came in the ring to finish the job aka deliver the Sister Abigail.

He never gave me the "Final Boss" type feeling. Just an observer and someone who got others to do for him.


----------



## Telos

tbp82 said:


> After The Shield's first encounter with The Wyatts on Raw I thought a Wyatt-Shield match would be interesting but, Monday's Raw killed it for me. Watching Bray Wyatt get destroyed by Daniel Bryan killed his credibility for me. He's supposed to be this monster but he just got booked like a wimp. If Bryan destroyed him a beast like Reigns should take him out in seconds Goldberg style. Bray Wyatt needs to be rebuilt before coming near The Shield especially Reigns.


Bryan is a guy who just a few months ago made the entire Shield look silly on multiple SmackDowns, not to mention beating the likes of Cena and Orton. I love Wyatt but he's small time compared to the foes Bryan has faced and beaten during his push. If that segment is all it took to look down on Wyatt then imagine if Bryan wins the Rumble.

As for what Reigns would do to Wyatt I hope we'll get a chance to find out soon enough.


----------



## Telos

IIRC with Wyatt he's never really squashed a current WWE superstar, all his squashes were down in developmental.

The guy will have his moment to look like a monster but for the sake of Bryan's story progression, Monday night was not that time.

Just look at Orton. He's the WWE champion and he lost to midcard-for-life Kofi. But that wasn't as important as his response to that defeat (attacking Cena's dad and fueling the feud further). Wyatt's defeat to Bryan won't end the story for him there. Just check out his promo on SmackDown.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> "_Do I not look like a trustworthy person to you?_" :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> I don't know what'll happen @RR, maybe Ambrose will try to screw them but fails somehow.
> Punk eliminating Ambrose would be fucking awesome.
> I think Reigns will be the last one of them in the ring.


I've got this stupid feeling that he's going to try and screw someone over and end up screwing himself over instead fpalm :lol



Have to say he was so GOAT with him comeback to Rollins though 

This moment was just :mark: and :lmao


----------



## Divine Arion

Man it's hard to keep up with this thread. Gone for one day and there's 20+ pages added lmao. Love reading all the posts though. 

Have a wonderful time at the live event, Calahart! So excited for you! Can't wait to hear about your experience!



SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean is deeply offended that you don't think that he's a trust worthy person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


LOL poor Ambrose. All sad face but just had to love his follow up with the "sailing" remarks. 

That was a great interview though. Renee is one lucky woman lol. All that back and forth banter has me excited for the Rumble so much more. Nice to see Rollins break out of his shell a bit and not stick to the peacemaker role. I really love how they're booking them. You just really don't know how they're going to go when the inevitable happens.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Seriously, something needs to pop off between The Wyatts and The Shield. I don't want the boys to break up until that happens. It has so much potential to be a great feud; it would be such a shame if the WWE doesn't capitalize on it.
> 
> The time they teased it on the Raw was met with a big crowd reaction. Idk how many people will care about the feud now months later, but I think once they get the ball rolling and do some great promos, most will be on board.
> 
> Speaking of promos, it would be interesting to see Dean and Bray go at it on the mic. They're the talkers of their groups with two really different styles and delivery.
> 
> Ugh, I would love that because it would give Dean even more time on the mic.And that's never a bad thing.
> 
> They would definitely need to have Dean take the lead in that feud. I know Reigns is WWE's main focus, but no lol Dean should shine in this one imo.
> 
> But then again, if The Shield doesn't break up after Rumble, they still have to keep wedging that crack between them.
> 
> I really don't need Bray doing another "derpy derp. Dean is the weak link." though :lol Just a huge no for that.
> 
> But, if Bray tries to bring the crazy and monster out of Dean I would just be like :mark: :mark: . Bray will coax him to go out on his own and tell him he's not really the weakest link. That Rollins and Reigns are the ones who are actually holding _him_ back.
> That he can see the fury and monster brewing underneath it all in Dean.
> 
> He sees the injustice that has been done to him and thinks its time Dean did something about it.
> 
> Bray couldn't find the monster in Daniel Bryan, but he can sure find it in Dean :
> 
> Ugh lol Give that to meeeeee.


The promos would be so full of weird awesomeness :lol Imagine Bray and Dean just sort of going off on into a tangent that only the two of them get while everyone else in the ring is like "What???"

...That sounds so exciting. Bray would have a lot on his hands with Monster!Dean


----------



## Bearodactyl

My Shield thoughts for the day:

-I want Ambrose entering the Rumble at #2 with Punk at #1. Seth in the tens, Roman in the 20's. And no Shield eliminations until Roman gets there. Just a nice, Shield-heavy, Rumble.

-I actually DON'T want a Wyatts-Shield feud any time soon. As awesome as that moment in Manchester was, right now with both their respective storylines in play matching them up any time soon would feel forced as f***. Nope, like I have said in the past, please just let this Shield break-up saga continue to its inevitable conclusion, let them go off their separate ways, then YEARS down the line let them re-unite for a limited time to help out Seth as he finds himself constantly outnumbered by Rowan, Harper and Wyatt. Some things are worth waiting for. 

-As much as I get the "OMG, it's all to push Reigns, poor Dean and Seth" talk, I think it's worth noting that both Dean and Seth (but especially Dean) have gotten AMPLE opportunity over the last few weeks to show off their skills and personality. If they broke up today out of the blue (knocks on wood) Dean wouldn't just be some kind of extra. He'd have a personality, a strong presence and multiple possible follow up storylines lined up. That's the beauty of this slow burn break up storyline sofar: They're all becoming more "themselves", and a bit less "The Shield".

-I just went youtube-vidhopping (following the link earlier) and low and behold, I somehow found myself amidst all these Dean/AJ vids. Where the hell did that come from? I didn't realise that was a Ship....


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Seriously, something needs to pop off between The Wyatts and The Shield. I don't want the boys to break up until that happens. It has so much potential to be a great feud; it would be such a shame if the WWE doesn't capitalize on it.
> 
> The time they teased it on the Raw was met with a big crowd reaction. Idk how many people will care about the feud now months later, but I think once they get the ball rolling and do some great promos, most will be on board.
> 
> Speaking of promos, it would be interesting to see Dean and Bray go at it on the mic. They're the talkers of their groups with two really different styles and delivery.
> 
> Ugh, I would love that because it would give Dean even more time on the mic.And that's never a bad thing.
> 
> They would definitely need to have Dean take the lead in that feud. I know Reigns is WWE's main focus, but no lol Dean should shine in this one imo.
> 
> But then again, if The Shield doesn't break up after Rumble, they still have to keep wedging that crack between them.
> 
> I really don't need Bray doing another "derpy derp. Dean is the weak link." though :lol Just a huge no for that.
> 
> But, if Bray tries to bring the crazy and monster out of Dean I would just be like :mark: :mark: . Bray will coax him to go out on his own and tell him he's not really the weakest link. That Rollins and Reigns are the ones who are actually holding _him_ back.
> That he can see the fury and monster brewing underneath it all in Dean.
> 
> He sees the injustice that has been done to him and thinks its time Dean did something about it.
> 
> Bray couldn't find the monster in Daniel Bryan, but he can sure find it in Dean :
> 
> Ugh lol Give that to meeeeee.


Bray vs Dean on mic :mark: :mark: The insults that would fly on that one :banderas :banderas Would love to see this idea come to fruition.



Bearodactyl said:


> My Shield thoughts for the day:
> 
> 
> -I actually DON'T want a Wyatts-Shield feud any time soon. As awesome as that moment in Manchester was, right now with both their respective storylines in play matching them up any time soon would feel forced as f***. Nope, like I have said in the past, please just let this Shield break-up saga continue to its inevitable conclusion, let them go off their separate ways, then YEARS down the line let them re-unite for a limited time to help out Seth as he finds himself constantly outnumbered by Rowan, Harper and Wyatt. Some things are worth waiting for.



You're of course assuming that no one gets released. quit or God forbid killed during these years down the road.


----------



## Telos

Bearodactyl said:


> My Shield thoughts for the day:
> 
> -I want Ambrose entering the Rumble at #2 with Punk at #1. Seth in the tens, Roman in the 20's. And no Shield eliminations until Roman gets there. Just a nice, Shield-heavy, Rumble.


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Holy shit I'm marking out just thinking about it. If Punk and Ambrose are 1 and 2, oh MAN that would own! What a way to start the Rumble match!


----------



## SubZero3:16

My new favourite eye roll gif courtesy of Mr. Rollins


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> My new favourite eye roll gif courtesy of Mr. Rollins



Seth your diva is showing babe

:lmao


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> My new favourite eye roll gif courtesy of Mr. Rollins


:lol Keep on being fabulous Seth. Totes agree that his diva is peeking out there.

The more I look at the gif, the more I laugh lol

All he needed was to flick his hair and he would have went full on diva.


----------



## tbp82

Telos said:


> IIRC with Wyatt he's never really squashed a current WWE superstar, all his squashes were down in developmental.
> 
> The guy will have his moment to look like a monster but for the sake of Bryan's story progression, Monday night was not that time.
> 
> Just look at Orton. He's the WWE champion and he lost to midcard-for-life Kofi. But that wasn't as important as his response to that defeat (attacking Cena's dad and fueling the feud further). Wyatt's defeat to Bryan won't end the story for him there. Just check out his promo on SmackDown.


I don't think an upset loss to Kofi compares to a beatdown by Bryan. The loss Cena took was a back and forth match as well not a beatdown. Bryan destroyed Bray that ends his credibility for me. Bryan hitting The Shield with speed is differant than a beatdown. After that booking I don't want him near The Shield


----------



## Wynter

Seth is that type of dog owner huh lol

I have a huge soft spot for dogs and always go ape shit over Yorkies, but I'd be damn if one licks all over my lips. That's just...no lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> I've got this stupid feeling that he's going to try and screw someone over and end up screwing himself over instead fpalm :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say he was so GOAT with him comeback to Rollins though
> 
> This moment was just :mark: and :lmao


:banderas x10


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> My new favourite eye roll gif courtesy of Mr. Rollins


Oh Seth you delicious diva bitch.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Night Bunny  Dream with me ok! Haha
> Oh and good luck on your exam.


Thanks sweety, hope your dreams weren't as fucked up as mine :lmao My exam went great btw I'm in such a good mood right now :


I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJlW-Id9Q50
> 
> just found this on youtube, funny little vid of the boys (well i thought it was) especially the powerpuff girls bit. :lol this is the 2nd vid they've done the first one's pretty funny as well.


I really don't know what to say about that video. I tried looking for that lesnar smilie, but the smilie list doesn't work on my laptop for some reason :cuss: 



JacqSparrow said:


> Good luck on your exam Bunny!


Thank you that is so sweet.



SubZero3:16 said:


> My new favourite eye roll gif courtesy of Mr. Rollins


Sethie being the fabulous bitch he is :lol


Bunny's dream scenario on the Rumble

Roman and Dean are fighting and are trying to eliminate each other, Seth creeps from behind and eliminates both of them. Then he would be like


----------



## NeyNey

OH! MY! GOD!

Just spied the greatest Shield poster I've ever seen on Tumblr, in the New February 2014 WWE Magazine...



Spoiler:  















I swear to god I'm so fucking jealous!
FUCK you US luckers. enaldo
First WWE Network, and now _THIS_! :cuss::cuss:


----------



## CALΔMITY

I wish I could magic it over to you, NeyNey.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

NeyNey said:


> OH! MY! GOD!
> 
> Just spied the greatest Shield poster I've ever seen on Tumblr, in the New February 2014 WWE Magazine...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to god I'm so fucking jealous!
> FUCK you US luckers. enaldo
> First WWE Network, and now _THIS_! :cuss::cuss:


Doesn't wwe magazine come out in your country? I'll be buying that magazine just for that poster :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> OH! MY! GOD!
> 
> Just spied the greatest Shield poster I've ever seen on Tumblr, in the New February 2014 WWE Magazine...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to god I'm so fucking jealous!
> FUCK you US luckers. enaldo
> First WWE Network, and now _THIS_! :cuss::cuss:


As the fanboys would say 'totally fap worthy' 

I'm gonna be looking for that magazine like a crazy biatch. Apparently its the issue that has Mysterio on the cover fyi


----------



## Chan Hung

You know..i know the breakup is inevitable of the shield..it's kinda too bad the 3 can't turn face all together lol


----------



## TheVipersGirl

so much gold on that rollins and ambrose back and forth comebacks during that interview segment 









poor sethie he got no chance








he messed up his line here a bit








mhm dean dem shades








roman the responsible parent


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_tumblr and its weirdness_


----------



## TheVipersGirl

ill honestly miss them together


----------



## kendoo

Well it looks like Ambrose and Rollins will some how eliminate each other leaving Reigns to make it to the last 6 with out doing to much, that will stop the imminent breakup from happening anytime soon.


----------



## CALΔMITY

You're Makin me have da feels, viper. :I


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> OH! MY! GOD!
> 
> Just spied the greatest Shield poster I've ever seen on Tumblr, in the New February 2014 WWE Magazine...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to god I'm so fucking jealous!
> FUCK you US luckers. enaldo
> First WWE Network, and now _THIS_! :cuss::cuss:


Did I just entire the rabbit hole? Dean looks totes adorable in that poster while Rollins actually looks menacing. The WWE doesn't want our international currency Ney Ney. It's like we're not worthy or something. I can't even describe the jealousy I have against those who'll be able to get the network. I mean 6 months at $9.99? That's less than monthly cable bill and it would actually show something that I would want to watch.



TheVipersGirl said:


> so much gold on that rollins and ambrose back and forth comebacks during that interview segment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor sethie he got no chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he messed up his line here a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhm dean dem shades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roman the responsible parent


This interview was everything! :lol


----------



## NeyNey

psycho bunny said:


> Doesn't wwe magazine come out in your country? I'll be buying that magazine just for that poster :lol


Not that one, we have two, one from WWE (for fucking Kids) and an independent one.
There are some nice posters sometimes, but never the epic ones (LIKE THIS ONE, I MEAN COME! ON!!!) from the US Mag.


Calahart said:


> I wish I could magic it over to you, NeyNey.


:jordan4


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

NeyNey said:


> Not that one, we have two, one from WWE (for fucking Kids) and an independent one.
> There are some nice posters sometimes, but never the epic ones (LIKE THIS ONE, I MEAN COME! ON!!!) from the US Mag.
> 
> :jordan4


That's lame, it comes out in my country (in french but still). I feel so bad for you


----------



## CALΔMITY

Gimme yo address NeyNey. I'll mail it to you. :mark:


----------



## NeyNey

psycho bunny said:


> That's lame, it comes out in my country (in french but still). I feel so bad for you


I'll look in some shop with international press. Maybe I'm lucky. ... :drake1



Calahart said:


> Gimme yo address NeyNey. I'll mail it to you. :mark:


Are you serious?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

NeyNey said:


> I'll look in some shop with international press. Maybe I'm lucky. ... :drake1


You will be :agree:


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> I'll look in some shop with international press. Maybe I'm lucky. ... :drake1
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?


Semi. If you were willing to divulge to me something as personal as your address I swear to spend my American dollars on the issue and mail it to you. I've never mailed international before...


----------



## NeyNey

Calahart said:


> Semi. If you were willing to divulge to me something as personal as your address I swear to spend my American dollars on the issue and mail it to you. I've never mailed international before...


LOL *You* don't have to pay for it! :mark:
PM NOW :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Fuck naw I'm spending all my money.


----------



## Hydra

NeyNey said:


> OH! MY! GOD!
> 
> Just spied the greatest Shield poster I've ever seen on Tumblr, in the New February 2014 WWE Magazine...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to god I'm so fucking jealous!
> FUCK you US luckers. enaldo
> First WWE Network, and now _THIS_! :cuss::cuss:


:mark: :mark: :mark:
I NEVER buy the WWE magazine. Like never....ever. But I'm buying it this time just for that poster. Great find.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

Anyone got a link to their Smackdown promo?

And fuck that poster. Everyone knows Dean belongs in the middle.


----------



## NeyNey

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Anyone got a link to their Smackdown promo?
> 
> And fuck that poster. Everyone knows Dean belongs in the middle.


http://vimeo.com/84441058 :agree:

It's still fucking badass.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

When will that issue come out in America?


----------



## CALΔMITY

So far no luck with Walmart. Fucking walmart. The one day I set out to buy wwe magazine and it seems like they don't have it. My journey continues...


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

how does mysterio who's been back a couple months get the cover before the shield? they have to get at least one cover before they split!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Anyone got a link to their Smackdown promo?
> 
> And fuck that poster. Everyone knows Dean belongs in the middle.


He doesn't even need to be in the middle to get the attention though. He looks badass. (And ridiculously attractive but I'm trying not to be _that_ female wrestling fan)

Anyone notice Rollins' left foot on the poster? Him pushing up on those toes to get that extra height. Oh, Rollins(!) :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> how does mysterio who's been back a couple months get the cover before the shield? they have to get at least one cover before they split!


Yeah that's messed.

FOUND IT THO.


----------



## DareDevil

tylermoxreigns said:


> He doesn't even need to be in the middle to get the attention though. He looks badass. (And ridiculously attractive but I'm trying not to be _that_ female wrestling fan)
> 
> Anyone notice Rollins' left foot on the poster? Him pushing up on those toes to get that extra height. Oh, Rollins(!) :lol


Yeah, he doesn't need to be in the middle to look badass, I've never been atracted to the 'leaders' you know, so him being on the side is fine with me, I like the type that wants to be the leader but isn't, you know, he's like, the Vegeta of The Shield.


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> Gimme yo address NeyNey. I'll mail it to you. :mark:





NeyNey said:


> I'll look in some shop with international press. Maybe I'm lucky. ... :drake1
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?





NeyNey said:


> LOL *You* don't have to pay for it! :mark:
> PM NOW :mark: :mark: :mark:


This is awesome right here. So much love in this thread, I can feel it. 

Edit - what a bizarre and unfitting way to do post #666! Well, in that case, here's an old, freaky promo


----------



## CALΔMITY

It's not just NeyNey. I love all you girls. If you ever come to trust me with stuff like this I would totes send gifts of a sort.

I'm taking a break to eat for a bit. Afterwards I'm headed to the post office.


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> It's not just NeyNey. I love all you girls. If you ever come to trust me with stuff like this I would totes send gifts of a sort.
> 
> I'm taking a break to eat for a bit. Afterwards I'm headed to the post office.


Don't forget us guys too!  (But for real, the ladies make this thread. Yourself included, Caly.)

Lots of love all around and I appreciate all of you. I'm the only Shield fan I know of in my neck of the woods so this place is it for getting my fix. And all that thirst, provides me with tons of laughs. It's too bad the genophobes get scared off by it but what can you do.


----------



## CALΔMITY

This is truth. How could I forget the shield menz? :lol I love you guys as well.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Telos said:


> Don't forget us guys too!  (But for real, the ladies make this thread. Yourself included, Caly.)
> 
> Lots of love all around and I appreciate all of you. I'm the only Shield fan I know of in my neck of the woods so this place is it for getting my fix. And all that thirst, provides me with tons of laughs. It's too bad the genophobes get scared off by it but what can you do.


Aawh that post is so sweet. 










I have the same feeling, I really have a lot of fun when I'm talking to all of you. I hope once the shield breaks up things won't change to drastically and we still have a place to talk like this.


----------



## DA

Glad I watched SmackDown :mark:

That backstage interview got a few laughs out of me. Ambrose was in top form there


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> Don't forget us guys too!  (But for real, the ladies make this thread. Yourself included, Caly.)
> 
> Lots of love all around and I appreciate all of you. I'm the only Shield fan I know of in my neck of the woods so this place is it for getting my fix. And all that thirst, provides me with tons of laughs. It's too bad the genophobes get scared off by it but what can you do.


You're a guy???? :faint:


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> Don't forget us guys too!  (But for real, the ladies make this thread. Yourself included, Caly.)
> 
> Lots of love all around and I appreciate all of you. I'm the only Shield fan I know of in my neck of the woods so this place is it for getting my fix. And all that thirst, provides me with tons of laughs. It's too bad the genophobes get scared off by it but what can you do.


Awww, Telos thank you!! This was so sweet. :rep:


----------



## PUNKY

DA said:


> Glad I watched SmackDown :mark:
> 
> That backstage interview got a few laughs out of me. Ambrose was in top form there


yep i loved it as well, especially ambrose's "ok first of all i was kidding of course i'd throw you over the top rope" had to rewind it a few times to rewatch. :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I just realised... the Shield are basically the only reason I'm interested in the Royal Rumble this year. I just wanna see what happens with them. And especially with Rollins, the overlooked of the group.

Come on Rollins, do what everyone wants you to! Then roll out of my bed and go put on a show in the Royal Rumble match, too.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> I just realised... the Shield are basically the only reason I'm interested in the Royal Rumble this year. I just wanna see what happens with them. And especially with Rollins, the overlooked of the group.
> 
> Come on Rollins, do what everyone wants you to! Then roll out of my bed and go put on a show in the Royal Rumble match, too.


Like if you would let him leave.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> You're a guy???? :faint:


Reading this reaction, first I'm like...










...then it hits me and now I'm like...










(uh, sorry for the confusion? :lol)


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Like if you would let him leave.


I don't now how I could stop him given of the two of us I'd be the one in handcuffs at the time...


----------



## TeriAdele

God these threads move fast. Seems like you all pretty much covered SmackDown

I don't know if this has been posted but if you've seen the first one you need to see the second one; I love the 'This is the end' parts.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJlW-Id9Q50


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> Reading this reaction, first I'm like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...then it hits me and now I'm like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (uh, sorry for the confusion? :lol)


Sorry, you just blend in so well. 




I'm not helping am I? :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> I don't now how I could stop him given of the two of us I'd be the one in handcuffs at the time...


good point. don't forget to share the pics when you're done.


----------



## tbp82

Reading around other wrestling, sites, forums, comments etc.....I'm shocked at how many people think Roman Reigns will win the Royal Rumble. WWE did a great job building him as people are taking him serious as a potential World Title contender.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> Reading around other wrestling, sites, forums, comments etc.....I'm shocked at how many people think Roman Reigns will win the Royal Rumble. WWE did a great job building him as people are taking him serious as a potential World Title contender.


Well those people are obviously not that bright. If I was going to have a horse in that race, it would be Batista with the dark horse being Daniel Bryan. WWE has to put the strap on Bryan this year.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Ambrose' face when Rollins says what he said :banderas


----------



## tbp82

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well those people are obviously not that bright. If I was going to have a horse in that race, it would be Batista with the dark horse being Daniel Bryan. WWE has to put the strap on Bryan this year.


I think Batista going to win to but, people are buying Reigns as a legit contender to win it. Google Reigns and read around you ll be surprised.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'm gonna be 100$ behind Bryan in the Rumble.

Also, like I've said before, I picked Punk and Ambrose as the first two entrants.


----------



## DoubtGin

Quoth the Raven said:


> I'm gonna be 100$ behind Bryan in the Rumble.
> 
> Also, like I've said before, I picked Punk and Ambrose as the first two entrants.


Yup, I can only see either Bryan or Batista winning this one since I don't expect Punk to be anywhere near the title till Wrestlemania. However, Reigns MIGHT do it, either (slim chance, though).

And like you, I also think Punk/Ambrose two will be the first two entrants. That would fit so well. Would be great to see all of them last long in the Rumble.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> I'm gonna be 100$ behind Bryan in the Rumble.
> 
> Also, like I've said before, I picked Punk and Ambrose as the first two entrants.


Yeah, is too obvious Bryan winning the RR. And I had my doubts at first about Ambrose and Puni entering first, since that would put them at a greater risk of getting eliminated earlier, but I'll go with your idea, it could be interesting and if they make it to the final few that would make them look even more badass.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Sorry, you just blend in so well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not helping am I? :lol


LOL, oh it's fine. No worries.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Yeah, is too obvious Bryan winning the RR. And I had my doubts at first about Ambrose and Puni entering first, since that would put them at a greater risk of getting eliminated earlier, but I'll go with your idea, it could be interesting and if they make it to the final few that would make them look even more badass.


Batista winning is more obvious than anyone.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_So WWE is in Cincinnati but The Shield isn't there (Ambrose hometown) but instead in Hammond. Would be nice for a hometown show on the beginning of the year.

So far who had hometown shows (houseshows/tapings)?_


----------



## JacqSparrow

All the love in this thread is just making me awww. And everyone hasn't even met one another in person. *the feels* Oh, and that poster is gorgeous. Some kind soul scan it nicely for me? *Sethie puppy dog eyes*

Speaking of Seth's eyes, that eyeroll gif, Zero :lmao

So happy for you, Bunny! 

I'm also picking Bryan to win the Rumble. It feels almost inevitable. Unless WWE decides to irritate me...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## truelove

Rollins will enter the rumble before Ambrose I think its obvious punk will enter first also how many eliminations you think the shield gets as a unit


----------



## Kratosx23

They'll get one more than whatever Kane's record is. Reigns will get every elimination and Ambrose will accidentally get Reigns eliminated although he'll be eliminated already and won't be the one directly doing it.

Also, I hate to burst people's bubble but Batista is winning the Rumble, not Bryan. Actually, come to think of it I don't feel bad about it at all.


----------



## truelove

Batista winning it is so pointless and the likely outcome, I predict the shield eliminates around 20 people, two in the final four but I rather Brock win it over Batista I do not wanna see Batista Orton and taker Lesnar at wm


----------



## Kratosx23

Shield are not going to eliminate 90% of the match, that's ridiculous.

Batista winning the Rumble sucks but it's going to happen, and Bryan winning is the only other person they would give the win too, and that sucks just as much.


----------



## Telos

With the WHC being swallowed by the WWE title, that narrows down the possibilities even further because whoever wins this Rumble is likely in the final match of WM, as opposed to the freaking beginning like Sheamus was when he won in 2012. The way I see it, there are only three two possible winners: Daniel Bryan, Batista, or CM Punk. Bryan to me seems like the likeliest to win it if he is past his concussion. Otherwise it's probably Batista or Punk.


----------



## truelove

66% and depends really they can put rollins and Ambrose early and reigns mid way itd make them look strong and reigns eliminating both of them which is how I see its possible
Bryan I wouldn't mind he's beyond popular right I don't know what he'll be doing at wm hopefully not some nonsense tag match


----------



## Kratosx23

Punk has no chance of winning the Rumble, he's facing Triple H. The build up has already started. I'm surprised a lot of people haven't caught on to that yet. He doesn't have enough momentum to win either.

Punk would be one of my two ideal winners, the other being Bray Wyatt, but no dice. It's Batista or Bryan, and it's going to end up being Batista. The title match isn't main eventing the show, though. Whatever Cena does will, or Undertaker vs Lesnar.


----------



## truelove

Punk is not winning it he'll get screwed with his elimination and face hhh


----------



## Telos

I keep forgetting about Triple H, my bad


----------



## truelove

Ive heard reports of bray facing cents at wm I dont see him doing anything mind blowing at the rumble
punk I can see eliminating reigns to be honest


----------



## Kratosx23

truelove said:


> Ive heard reports of bray facing cents at wm I dont see him doing anything mind blowing at the rumble
> punk I can see eliminating reigns to be honest


Well if he's facing Cena he SHOULD be doing something worthwhile at the Rumble.

The best possible scenario out of every option is Cena wins the title and Bray Wyatt wins the Rumble. It'll never happen but it would make the product immensely more enjoyable than Batista or Bryan facing Cena or Orton.


----------



## truelove

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well if he's facing Cena he SHOULD be doing something worthwhile at the Rumble.
> 
> The best possible scenario out of every option is Cena wins the title and Bray Wyatt wins the Rumble. It'll never happen but it would make the product immensely more enjoyable than Batista or Bryan facing Cena or Orton.


Being fed to cena at wm would probably either elevate him to stardom or he will have a Sandow outcome


----------



## Kratosx23

truelove said:


> Being fed to cena at wm would probably either elevate him to stardom or he will have a Sandow outcome


The Rumble isn't MITB. If he wins that, his future is secure. They don't just hand the Rumble to anybody. Every Rumble winner in history since the winner got a title shot at WrestleMania has won the title eventually, except for Luger but that was only because they had a double winner and they got their title shot in the same night and decided that Bret was the one getting put over.

That's part of the reason that Bray Wyatt is the guy I want most to win, because right now I'm not confident at all that he'll have a future in WWE. That would put my mind at ease.


----------



## truelove

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Rumble isn't MITB. If he wins that, his future is secure. They don't just hand the Rumble to anybody. Every Rumble winner in history since the winner got a title shot at WrestleMania has won the title eventually, except for Luger but that was only because they had a double winner and they got their title shot in the same night and decided that Bret was the one getting put over.


I want Wyatt to go over cena regardless but sandow was fucked with his mitb which is the easy way of a quick title reign, I just dont see bray winning the rumble this year next year id be more convinced depending if he's not ruined by the genius creative team


----------



## Kratosx23

truelove said:


> I want Wyatt to go over cena regardless but sandow was fucked with his mitb which is the easy way of a quick title reign, I just dont see bray winning the rumble this year next year id be more convinced depending if he's not ruined by the genius creative team


He won't go over if he faces Cena but he'll get the title eventually anyway, IF he wins the Rumble. If he doesn't, then I'm gonna stick with no. MITB isn't the Rumble, I said that before. MITB means nothing in and of itself, it's a standard title shot like all the other ones but with a bonus stipulation attached to it that it can be used whenever. The Rumble is an iconic event. 

He's not gonna win this year, that's the disheartening part, but if he's gonna face Cena that's the best way to do it. Next year Roman Reigns is winning the Rumble no matter what, so...yeah. He won't win it next year either.


----------



## CALΔMITY

And I thought I was bad about going off topic.










This thread is running dry.
Time for something more relevant.


----------



## Wynter

Daniel Bryan has way too much momentum at this point for Bray to get the title over him. 

Unless they manage to completely kill the support fans are giving Bryan by Mania, no way is that happening.

Can Bray even put on a WrestleMania quality match?



*Back to The Shield*. They're definitely going to make an impact at the Rumble. To further their storyline and most likely elevate Reigns even more.

Unlike many others, I can't even fathom Reigns winning the Royal Rumble. He _will_ have a great showing though. I expect a couple spears and a lot of eliminations under his belt.

We know for sure Dean and Reigns will bump heads and something will happen between them. But I'm hoping so hard for Rollins to be the last member standing and also get a decent amount of eliminations :mark:.

Rollins coming from behind will definitely up the ante and get that tension really thick between the boys. It's no longer ego clashing between Dean and Reigns; Rollins is now showing he's thinking about himself too.

No longer will they have cheerleader playing the mediator and keeping everyone's mind on "being a team."

Love that the boys are still under the delusion that their brotherhood is strong and can withstand anything. We'll see how fast their foundation crumbles or buckles after the Rumble.

I'm kind of hoping they don't break up just yet. I want them to still stubbornly hold on to being a group while the slow burning continues. 

They're starting to show the boys as individuals and I think WWE needs to do that a little longer before officially breaking them up.

Plus, I'm really enjoying the bickering and the back and forth  Especially between Dean and Seth. Roman's facial expressions in the background seals it too lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> *Back to The Shield*. They're definitely going to make an impact at the Rumble. To further their storyline and most likely elevate Reigns even more.
> 
> Unlike many others, I can't even fathom Reigns winning the Royal Rumble. He _will_ have a great showing though. I expect a couple spears and a lot of eliminations under his belt.
> 
> We know for sure Dean and Reigns will bump heads and something will happen between them. But I'm hoping so hard for Rollins to be the last member standing and also get a decent amount of eliminations :mark:.
> 
> Rollins coming from behind will definitely up the ante and get that tension really thick between the boys. It's no longer ego clashing between Dean and Reigns; Rollins is now showing he's thinking about himself too.
> 
> No longer will they have cheerleader playing the mediator and keeping everyone's mind on "being a team."
> 
> Love that the boys are still under the delusion that their brotherhood is strong and can withstand anything. We'll see how fast their foundation crumbles or buckles after the Rumble.
> 
> I'm kind of hoping they don't break up just yet. I want them to still stubbornly hold on to being a group while the slow burning continues.
> 
> They're starting to show the boys as individuals and I think WWE needs to do that a little longer before officially breaking them up.
> 
> Plus, I'm really enjoying the bickering and the back and forth  Especially between Dean and Seth. Roman's facial expressions in the background seals it too lol


I agree. It's gone beyond just insinuating that Dean is "the weak link" and that Roman is "the breakout star". Seth's taking his own stand that in the ring, he knows he is the best and no one can touch him. 

And I just love Seth being the instigator for once 

Edit: Thank you, Caly :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah it's definitely too soon for Reigns to win the rumble. They're obviously still going with the push, but it seems to be slowing down a notch. Even though creative tends to suck, I've said it before, they gave us the shield so that counts for something. I can tell they're trying their absolute best not to fuck up the split. Not to say that it still can't fuck up, but...you know what I mean.


----------



## Wynter

Oh, WWE can _definitely _find a million and one ways to fuck this is all up. They're very talented in that department lol But there actually seems to be some care and thought going into this Shield storyline.

Like *Sparrow *said, they're actually going beyond the "weakest link" and "the best" right now. They keep giving the boys promo time, having Seth speak out more(they already let him have a long match and an amazing showing with their darling John Cena) and have been giving Dean more and more mic time.

They're actually adding some more layers to this and the boys.

Yeah, Reigns is still getting the pins at the end of the matches, but it seems WWE has made the rational decision to slow down a little on the Reigns loving. They're actually letting all 3 of them show what they can bring to the table.

Letting all of them become individuals and steadily showing the type of people they are. It's not the "Reigns, the weak one and that other dude" show anymore lol

Now we just have to get WWE to make Dean look great in the ring again. He can eat but so many pins and GTS's got damn it lol 

They really got people out here questioning Jon's talent and calling him overrated. Psh, they better recognize the awesome that is Jon/Dean 

All in all, the WWE is doing a great job with them and the storyline so far. I will give them that Kudos because i rarely give them any props lol

Shit, Punk vs The Shield and Daniel vs. The Wyatts seemed to have taken precedence over Orton vs. Cena. So I can't even complain about the attention they're giving the boys.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

If Dean Ambrose gets eliminated early like he did at Survivor Series, I say we riot.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

If Cena/Wyatt happens at XXX, the Rumble match would have been the perfect place to plant the first seed, but with Cena facing Orton they might do something at EC instead.


----------



## DareDevil

WM XXX where everyone gets fucked.


----------



## Telos

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> If Dean Ambrose gets eliminated early like he did at Survivor Series, I say we riot.


Trust me, Ambrose will do enough rioting for all of us. Shit will get REAL.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> Trust me, Ambrose will do enough rioting for all of us. Shit will get REAL.


^ This :thumbup:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

^ Hnnnngh...


----------



## tbp82

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh, WWE can _definitely _find a million and one ways to fuck this is all up. They're very talented in that department lol But there actually seems to be some care and thought going into this Shield storyline.
> 
> Like *Sparrow *said, they're actually going beyond the "weakest link" and "the best" right now. They keep giving the boys promo time, having Seth speak out more(they already let him have a long match and an amazing showing with their darling John Cena) and have been giving Dean more and more mic time.
> 
> They're actually adding some more layers to this and the boys.
> 
> Yeah, Reigns is still getting the pins at the end of the matches, but it seems WWE has made the rational decision to slow down a little on the Reigns loving. They're actually letting all 3 of them show what they can bring to the table.
> 
> Letting all of them become individuals and steadily showing the type of people they are. It's not the "Reigns, the weak one and that other dude" show anymore lol
> 
> Now we just have to get WWE to make Dean look great in the ring again. He can eat but so many pins and GTS's got damn it lol
> 
> They really got people out here questioning Jon's talent and calling him overrated. Psh, they better recognize the awesome that is Jon/Dean
> 
> All in all, the WWE is doing a great job with them and the storyline so far. I will give them that Kudos because i rarely give them any props lol
> 
> Shit, Punk vs The Shield and Daniel vs. The Wyatts seemed to have taken precedence over Orton vs. Cena. So I can't even complain about the attention they're giving the boys.


Actually its been more Reigns lately 2 mondays ago pinned Punk then Smackdown pinned Gunn then Raw pinned Punk again not to mention the camara stays on him the most the announcers pump him up the most had a smackdown commercial proclaiming Roman's Reign.........Then the promo on Smackdown with Dean and Seth bickering with each other but neither getting in Romans face again made Roman look strong and his sidekicks look weak.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> And I thought I was bad about going off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is running dry.
> Time for something more relevant.


Yeah lets talk about anime again :side: those pictures :faint:


@ telos I knew you where a guy :lol 

@ jaqsparrow thanks


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> Yeah lets talk about anime again


Shoosh :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> Yeah lets talk about anime again :side: those pictures :faint:


Just so we're slightly on-topic with this, I'll confess: when Dean walked out in that suit during the Slammys, I immediately thought of Sosuke Aizen from Bleach :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

I love watching their old fcw matches. Dean was such a dick to Seth :lol


































































It's almost like when a kid has a crush on somebody and they don't know how to tell them so they annoy the ever living shit out of them.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't mean to be forum police or anything. It's just that the wyatts have their own thread. If a whole page is gonna be filled with pure wyatt talk, then I say be gone and bring on the sexy. :lol

@subzero
Yeah I loved what I did see between those two. I could never betray CMBrose, but I will admit that Ambrose and Rollins are adorable when they feud.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> I love watching their old fcw matches. Dean was such a dick to Seth :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost like when a kid has a crush on somebody and they don't know how to tell them so they annoy the ever living shit out of them.


I love this. All of this. If there's one thing I look forward to when the Shield breaks up, it's the possibility of this.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I don't mean to be forum police or anything. It's just that the wyatts have their own thread. If a whole page is gonna be filled with pure wyatt talk, then I say be gone and bring on the sexy. :lol
> 
> @subzero
> Yeah I loved what I did see between those two. I could never betray CMBrose, but I will admit that Ambrose and Rollins are adorable when they feud.


Ieuw how can you talk sexy in a Wyatt thread :/ 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> Just so we're slightly on-topic with this, I'll confess: when Dean walked out in that suit during the Slammys, I immediately thought of Sosuke Aizen from Bleach :lol


Hmmm yeah I like that comparison 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

Oh Dean/Jon. Stay perfect <3 

I am (im)patiently waiting for Dean's singles run. It's going to be something glorious when he finally runs wild :banderas

Idk which I'm more excited for : When the boys start feuding with each other or 
when Dean feuds with CM Punk (idc what anyone says, in my mind, that's definitely going to happen before Punk retires. 
So don't rain on my parade. Let me dream  )


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> Ieuw how can you talk sexy in a Wyatt thread :/
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Haha sorry. I meant more like my reasoning for speaking up about it in here. :lmao



WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh Dean/Jon. Stay perfect <3
> 
> I am (im)patiently waiting for Dean's singles run. It's going to be something glorious when he finally runs wild :banderas
> 
> Idk which I'm more excited for : When the boys start feuding with each other or
> when Dean feuds with CM Punk (idc what anyone says, in my mind, that's definitely going to happen before Punk retires.
> So don't rain on my parade. Let me dream  )


I will never rain on that parade. They're already feuding (well only sorta at this point), but they are natural born frienemies with benefits. 
:ambrose unk2


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> It's not just NeyNey. I love all you girls. If you ever come to trust me with stuff like this I would totes send gifts of a sort.
> 
> I'm taking a break to eat for a bit. Afterwards I'm headed to the post office.


You are an absolute sweetheart









Also, RE: Royal Rumble I read somewhere that leaked numbers have been floating around the internet and Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose have drawn at 14 (Rollins) 15 (Reigns) 16 (Ambrose). I think it was Reddit - squared circle.)


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Okay.... I want to spam the thread (sorry, not sorry) 

Let's just talk about these candids - winter Ambrose is my kinda my favourite (always has been in the Mox days too) when he whips out the peacoat, beanie's hoodies (fucking _swoon_) 8*D8*D8*D8*D


















He just looks all chunky and cuddly and big and gah 8*D8*D8*D8*D (and totally like he doesn't want to be there/in the photo like always :lmao :lmao)

This added nothing to the thread and I don't really care just... 









(I'm slowly going to leave the thread now before I embarrass myself further)


----------



## Wynter

tylermoxreigns said:


> Okay.... I want to spam the thread (sorry, not sorry)
> 
> Let's just talk about these candids - winter Ambrose is my kinda my favourite (always has been in the Mox days too) when he whips out the peacoat, beanie's hoodies (fucking _swoon_) 8*D8*D8*D8*D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just looks all chunky and cuddly and big and gah 8*D8*D8*D8*D (and totally like he doesn't want to be there/in the photo like always :lmao :lmao)
> 
> This added nothing to the thread and I don't really care just...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm slowly going to leave the thread now before I embarrass myself further)


:lol Girl, it's never a bad time to appreciate Dean :.

He looks like the best person to cuddle with after sex and just bury your face into. He always looks so warm and cuddly. You can definitely fall asleep on him 

I'm weird, but a love a boy who can rock a beanie or any hat really. It's super cute. Add a hoodie and I'm just like :ex:

lol simple things make me happy


----------



## Deeds

I can't wait for the Shield to separate in a funny sort of way. I love watching them and all, but can you peeps imagine the amount of fresh feuds our three guys are gonna bring? I'm personally hoping for Punk/Ambrose, Seth/Bryan and Reigns/Ziggler (If anything just to see Zigs sell them BEAST signature moves.) and of course the three of them in a three-way feud :mark: 

any feuds you guys/girls really wanna see?


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Lizard said:


> I can't wait for the Shield to separate in a funny sort of way. I love watching them and all, but can you peeps imagine the amount of fresh feuds our three guys are gonna bring? I'm personally hoping for Punk/Ambrose, Seth/Bryan and Reigns/Ziggler (If anything just to see Zigs sell them BEAST signature moves.) and of course the three of them in a three-way feud :mark:
> 
> *any feuds you guys/girls really wanna see?*


We talking realisticly or no? Because if I'm allowed to go inter-promotional (is that even a word?) I would LOVE to see what an Ambrose-Nakamura match would be like...

That being said, I'm patiently awaiting Ambrose-Zayn (distant future, I know), Rollins-Cesaro (face Rollins please), and Reigns-Batista. Off the top of my head..


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh Dean/Jon. Stay perfect <3
> 
> I am (im)patiently waiting for Dean's singles run. It's going to be something glorious when he finally runs wild :banderas
> 
> Idk which I'm more excited for : When the boys start feuding with each other or
> when Dean feuds with CM Punk (idc what anyone says, in my mind, that's definitely going to happen before Punk retires.
> So don't rain on my parade. Let me dream  )


Wouldn't think of it! I want that proper CMbrose feud so badly. And Seth/Dean. And something with Bryan. And Dean/Sami.




tylermoxreigns said:


> You are an absolute sweetheart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, RE: Royal Rumble I read somewhere that leaked numbers have been floating around the internet and Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose have drawn at 14 (Rollins) 15 (Reigns) 16 (Ambrose). I think it was Reddit - squared circle.)


One after the other, right smack in the middle. Should be a sight to see. 

Why can't next week come quicker??

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Can we just take a moment to appreciate my new signature picture












Spoiler: here is the big ass version for you all to enjoy. You're welcome


----------



## CALΔMITY

I am appreciating it. Immensely...




tylermoxreigns said:


> You are an absolute sweetheart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, RE: Royal Rumble I read somewhere that leaked numbers have been floating around the internet and Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose have drawn at 14 (Rollins) 15 (Reigns) 16 (Ambrose). I think it was Reddit - squared circle.)


Aww shucks. It's the truth, though.




tylermoxreigns said:


> Okay.... I want to spam the thread (sorry, not sorry)
> 
> Let's just talk about these candids - winter Ambrose is my kinda my favourite (always has been in the Mox days too) when he whips out the peacoat, beanie's hoodies (fucking _swoon_) 8*D8*D8*D8*D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just looks all chunky and cuddly and big and gah 8*D8*D8*D8*D (and totally like he doesn't want to be there/in the photo like always :lmao :lmao)
> 
> *This added nothing to the thread* and I don't really care just...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm slowly going to leave the thread now before I embarrass myself further)


Since when does posting pictures of our shield boys add nothing to the thread? Girl, you trippin.

I just love the silly faces he makes.


----------



## Telos

tylermoxreigns said:


> Okay.... I want to spam the thread (sorry, not sorry)
> 
> Let's just talk about these candids - winter Ambrose is my kinda my favourite (always has been in the Mox days too) when he whips out the peacoat, beanie's hoodies (fucking _swoon_) 8*D8*D8*D8*D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just looks all chunky and cuddly and big and gah 8*D8*D8*D8*D (and totally like he doesn't want to be there/in the photo like always :lmao :lmao)
> 
> This added nothing to the thread and I don't really care just...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm slowly going to leave the thread now before I embarrass myself further)


Jon Moxley vs. New York (Homicide)


----------



## Wynter

tylermoxreigns said:


> Can we just take a moment to appreciate my new signature picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here is the big ass version for you all to enjoy. You're welcome


Dean and that earring is *everything* 










Made me realize how much I wish he would stop wetting his damn hair lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

^sometimes it's the little things :lol

Hey wait...isn't that Punk's lip ring?


Spoiler: I bet it is.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> Okay.... I want to spam the thread (sorry, not sorry)
> 
> Let's just talk about these candids - winter Ambrose is my kinda my favourite (always has been in the Mox days too) when he whips out the peacoat, beanie's hoodies (fucking _swoon_) 8*D8*D8*D8*D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just looks all chunky and cuddly and big and gah 8*D8*D8*D8*D (and totally like he doesn't want to be there/in the photo like always :lmao :lmao)
> 
> This added nothing to the thread and I don't really care just...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm slowly going to leave the thread now before I embarrass myself further)


Aawh he is just so adorable in those pics. I wanna pinch those adorable chubby cheeks of him. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Haha sorry. I meant more like my reasoning for speaking up about it in here. :lmao
> 
> 
> I will never rain on that parade. They're already feuding (well only sorta at this point), but they are natural born frienemies with benefits.
> :ambrose unk2


Ha ok :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

The Lizard said:


> I can't wait for the Shield to separate in a funny sort of way. I love watching them and all, but can you peeps imagine the amount of fresh feuds our three guys are gonna bring? I'm personally hoping for Punk/Ambrose, Seth/Bryan and Reigns/Ziggler (If anything just to see Zigs sell them BEAST signature moves.) and of course the three of them in a three-way feud :mark:
> 
> any feuds you guys/girls really wanna see?


Ambrose/Punk (we're seeing a lighter version of it right now, I'm talking a full program down the line)
Ambrose/Wyatt
Ambrose/Undertaker
Rollins/Ziggler
Rollins/Cesaro
Rollins/Orton
Reigns/Batista
Reigns/Langston
Reigns/Lesnar

Though to be fair I think any program with any of these guys would have me engrossed. Especially psycho Ambrose.


----------



## DareDevil

tylermoxreigns said:


> Can we just take a moment to appreciate my new signature picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here is the big ass version for you all to enjoy. You're welcome


:dance: Thank you!!


----------



## Wynter

I would really love to see Ziggler vs Rollins. 

I like Dolph and am holding on to the barest of hopes that WWE pushes him again.

And because I love Ziggler so much, I want him to take a spear by Reigns so he can sell it like death :

No feud. Just a spear lol Because Ziggler will make that shit look beautiful.

Cesaro vs Rollins would be awesome too. That match would be quality for sure. 
Though, I think Rollins would be the heel in that scenario since Cesaro will be most likely be face in his singles career.

Which would be a shame, because I want me some trash talking Face!Seth.

EDIT: just noticed how many pages this thread has already. 54 pages in four days. Not bad lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Telos said:


> Jon Moxley vs. New York (Homicide)












YOU GET IT TELOS. YOU GET IT... This is the shit right here. Absolute perfection in one. Every single thing. Beanie, cuddly thermal jumper-thingy, asshole and smart mouth-ness, STUBBLE

8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D




Spoiler:  me right now


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Can we just take a moment to appreciate my new signature picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here is the big ass version for you all to enjoy. You're welcome


Appreciation in progress 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

DA said:


> Was thinking of buying one or two Shield t-shirts, but not sure if I will now if they're gonna split soon :hmm:
> 
> I probably still will :hendo2


Just after seeing WWE's shipping costs etc. Fucking crooks. Cost more than the damn t-shirt itself :kobe

Where is the JUSTICE? :no:

I think I'll pass


----------



## Wynter

I want to buy a Shield shirt so bad but...I find their shirts ugly *runs and hide*

At least the ones on the WWE site. I just can't get into them.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Agreed. I never really liked the designs for the shield shirts, but I'd still most likely get one. It would be a little redundant to have one when the shield breaks up, but I'll always be a shield fan to a degree even in the aftermath. 

Never forget.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

So... when their numbers are called for the Rumble match, will the Shield come down the ramp as normal, or will they come legging it through the crowd (and in Rollins' case, ninja-rolling over the barricade like a sexy boss) instead?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Probably just come down the ramp.

It would be silly, though, if they each just individually showed up through the crowd. Take their sweet time while everyone else beats the piss out of each other.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Reservoir Angel said:


> So... when their numbers are called for the Rumble match, will the Shield come down the ramp as normal, or will they come legging it through the crowd (and in Rollins' case, ninja-rolling over the barricade like a sexy boss) instead?


I don't know whether if you saw what I posted earlier about them apparently being given the number of 14 (Rollins), 15 (Reigns), and 16 (Ambrose) then I kinda imagine (if that is true) them waiting it out until all three of them make their way down to the ring together. Like, the wrestler in the ring at the time eliminates others leaving just themselves (this could be CM Punk really when you think about it if he's not winning the rumble) 

14 has been called but Rollins hasn't come out - leaving the Rumble to continue. Same goes for 15 and then 16 gets called and we hear Shield music, all them head to the ring and face the lone wrestler. They could enter the ring and beat down the wrestler either eliminating him or continuing to toy with said wrestler until superstar 17 comes down to the ring to help. 

I don't see why they wouldn't come through the crowd considering it's their thing but it could get messy too. It's not like we haven't ever seen them come down the ramp either so...


----------



## Telos

I bet they'll each enter through the crowd.

Also I agree on not liking the Shield shirt designs on WWE Shop. They actually have a nice logo that appears on stage but isn't featured on any of their merchandise.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> I want to buy a Shield shirt so bad but...I find their shirts ugly *runs and hide*
> 
> At least the ones on the WWE site. I just can't get into them.


I think they're ugly too. Looks like something for a suburban 12 year old boy.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> a suburban 12 year old boy.


Aka "what WWE thinks its audience is made up of."


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_WWE APP photo_


----------



## CALΔMITY

Dat sexy high contrast...


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Aka "what WWE thinks its audience is made up of."


Yup. Forgetting that they aren't the ones with the real spending power.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup. Forgetting that they aren't the ones with the real spending power.


True, but said suburban 12-year-olds' parents sure have spending power.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> I think they're ugly too. Looks like something for a suburban 12 year old boy.


I hate the design too, yet i own a shirt. God I'm such a no life. :side:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TheVipersGirl said:


> _WWE APP photo_



The feels for this picture are just off the charts. It is actually ridiculous.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I realise it's probably a bit late to even be saying this but... the more of Ambrose I see, the more I love Ambrose.


----------



## DareDevil

Reservoir Angel said:


> I realise it's probably a bit late to even be saying this but... the more of Ambrose I see, the more I love Ambrose.


It's never late to confess your love of Ambrose.

On another note, my throath feels really dry, I think I'm getting sick.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> I realise it's probably a bit late to even be saying this but... the more of Ambrose I see, the more I love Ambrose.


Ya know, somehow I don't think you're talking about his ring work.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ya know, somehow I don't think you're talking about his ring work.


Ah, you know me too well.


----------



## Deptford

dammmn I go away for a week and come back to page 50 something of a new thread? :|


----------



## truelove

after viewing the segment with the shield on smackdown its become very clear, they will clash on one another at the rumble now.. for a change its rollins who started to add fuel to the fire


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> dammmn I go away for a week and come back to page 50 something of a new thread? :|


Hoes be thirsty up in this joint :cool2


Which is why it's the best thread in this entire forum :dance


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Hoes be thirsty up in this joint :cool2
> 
> 
> Which is why it's the best thread in this entire forum :dance


Yup, we should get an award or something.


----------



## Deptford

I think Im gonna try my hand at RAW reviews


----------



## Divine Arion

You ladies and gents make me so happy with this thread. So many thanks for the awesome pictures and gifs. I don't have a tumblr so I get all of them from here lmao. 

WWE shirts are hit and miss. You get some amazing designs and then others that are just silly. I remember how more simplistic the shirts were back in the day with DX, Stone Cold and company lol. I will say of the Shield merc, the Cerberus design on the hoodie is the best but the rest can be a little cartoony at times. Though I probably wouldn't pass up owning one at some point. I love the thought of the Cerberus design. However I will say I have no shame in owning my own hoodie lol. :

To SubZero:

Thanks for those! I need to go back and rewatch the whole Ambrose vs Rollins feud. So many feels for that and the Ambrose/Regal feud. :banderas


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

i own every shield shirt the e ever made. They make great sleep shirts


----------



## Divine Arion

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> i own every shield shirt the e ever made. They make great sleep shirts


That's awesome! They sell out so quickly in the women's sizes so I had to get a men's size. Still too big lol. Might have to look at their stuff to see if they have anything new since the hoodie was put up. But you are right, they're very comfortable for sleepwear. 

Does anyone else own any Shield merchandise? Autographs, figures, etc. I would love to own a Shield autographed picture.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Agreed. I never really liked the designs for the shield shirts, but I'd still most likely get one. It would be a little redundant to have one when the shield breaks up, but I'll always be a shield fan to a degree even in the aftermath.
> 
> Never forget.


:lol. Let's just all remember who those ridiculous designs represent.



Reservoir Angel said:


> So... when their numbers are called for the Rumble match, will the Shield come down the ramp as normal, or will they come legging it through the crowd (and in Rollins' case, ninja-rolling over the barricade like a sexy boss) instead?


Why did I suddenly have a mental image of Rollins just rolling down the ramp?



tylermoxreigns said:


> I don't know whether if you saw what I posted earlier about them apparently being given the number of 14 (Rollins), 15 (Reigns), and 16 (Ambrose) then I kinda imagine (if that is true) them waiting it out until all three of them make their way down to the ring together. Like, the wrestler in the ring at the time eliminates others leaving just themselves (this could be CM Punk really when you think about it if he's not winning the rumble)
> 
> 14 has been called but Rollins hasn't come out - leaving the Rumble to continue. Same goes for 15 and then 16 gets called and we hear Shield music, all them head to the ring and face the lone wrestler. They could enter the ring and beat down the wrestler either eliminating him or continuing to toy with said wrestler until superstar 17 comes down to the ring to help.
> 
> I don't see why they wouldn't come through the crowd considering it's their thing but it could get messy too. It's not like we haven't ever seen them come down the ramp either so...


Yeah, I saw that. I guess it would depend on whether they're "on the same page" enough to share the numbers they drew with one another.

Leaving this here just because:










































Edit: This is the only thread I dare to visit, Caly. Best thread ever indeed :cheer

Welcome back Deptford!


----------



## Deptford

So Shield shirts are actually comfortable???? That's what keeps me from buying a lot of WWe merch is that it's so stiff and janky. 

I. Need. Shield. Shirt. Nowwww.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reservoir Angel said:


> I realise it's probably a bit late to even be saying this but... the more of Ambrose I see, the more I love Ambrose.


He tends to have that effect.



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> It's never late to confess your love of Ambrose.
> 
> On another note, my throath feels really dry, I think I'm getting sick.


Sorry your throat is acting up. I'm just barely getting over a bad cough, myself. I hope you get better soon. 



SubZero3:16 said:


> Hoes be thirsty up in this joint :cool2
> 
> 
> Which is why it's the best thread in this entire forum :dance


Oh totally.
A place where women are their thirstiest and only the bravest men survive. Oh yeah and the shield boys too. 




JacqSparrow said:


> :lol. Let's just all remember who those ridiculous designs represent.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did I suddenly have a mental image of Rollins just rolling down the ramp?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I saw that. I guess it would depend on whether they're "on the same page" enough to share the numbers they drew with one another.
> 
> Leaving this here just because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: This is the only thread I dare to visit, Caly. Best thread ever indeed :cheer
> 
> Welcome back Deptford!


I go to some select other places, but I come here the most. 

Also oh lord those pics. Especially the seth shooting gif. :lmao his face... :lmao :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> :
> Leaving this here just because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: This is the only thread I dare to visit, Caly. Best thread ever indeed :cheer
> 
> Welcome back Deptford!


If this happens I would mark so hard :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Deptford

Oh hey Jacq, I didn't even notice the shoutout. Glad to see you guys are still the same  
:lol


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Sorry your throat is acting up. I'm just barely getting over a bad cough, myself. I hope you get better soon.


Thank you Caly, that means a lot.
Ha, funny thing, my bro is sick and now I'm getting sick, too much hanging around him is bad. Haha


----------



## Deptford

nooo get better devil


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> Oh hey Jacq, I didn't even notice the shoutout. Glad to see you guys are still the same
> :lol


:lol Did you enjoy your break?



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Thank you Caly, that means a lot.
> Ha, funny thing, my bro is sick and now I'm getting sick, too much hanging around him is bad. Haha


Oh dear! I inherited my brother's cough last month too--it sucks  Hope you both feel better soon!


----------



## TheVipersGirl

truelove said:


> after viewing the segment with the shield on smackdown its become very clear, they will clash on one another at the rumble now.. for a change its rollins who started to add fuel to the fire


cant wait for this!:dance


----------



## Wynter

It's already been said, but I'll say it again because it's just too :mark: worthy not to.

When the boys feud, the back and forth between Seth and Dean is going to be phenomenal. 

The wild shit that is going to come out of Dean's mouth...










Excited!

Reigns; maybe he'll surprise me and say some classic stuff on the mic. 
I'd rather not see my baby struggle while Dean and Seth deliver gold though lol.
But like I said, he may just surprise me. I really hope he does because I don't need to read anymore 
"Oh my god Reigns is complete shit at everything" posts lol


....I'm still more excited to see Dean and Seth battle it out in promos 


Although, I do love when Reigns taunts and trash talks in the ring. He's glorious there:lenny


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> It's already been said, but I'll say it again because it's just too :mark: worthy not to.
> 
> When the boys feud, the back and forth between Seth and Dean is going to be phenomenal.
> 
> The wild shit that is going to come out of Dean's mouth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited!
> 
> Reigns; maybe he'll surprise me and say some classic stuff on the mic.
> I'd rather not see my baby struggle while Dean and Seth deliver gold though lol.
> But like I said, he may just surprise me. I really hope he does because I don't need to read anymore
> "Oh my god Reigns is complete shit at everything" posts lol
> 
> 
> ....I'm still more excited to see Dean and Seth battle it out in promos
> 
> 
> Although, I do love when Reigns taunts and trash talks in the ring. He's glorious there:lenny


(Y) Those two just bounce off each other beautifully.

:lol Roman learned well on that front. I always enjoy his reactions. They're more amusing than his wrestling.

And because I've got so much spare time on me hands today:


----------



## CALΔMITY

God Damn it. My work is NOT the place to be feeling hot and bothered.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_IS THIS FOR RAW? iloveadamcopeland on tumblr posted this!_


----------



## JacqSparrow

TheVipersGirl said:


> _IS THIS FOR RAW? iloveadamcopeland on tumblr posted this!_


Apparently, it was from TLC?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

I keep staring at that pic...wanting to do things. So many things to this man.

On another note I hope to be able to outbid everyone else for Ambrose in SHG'S fantasy draft/bid wars. Punk was already stolen from me. >n>


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheVipersGirl said:


> _IS THIS FOR RAW? iloveadamcopeland on tumblr posted this!_


Why do I get the feeling that these guys are used to examining each others bodies....................................... for bruises


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_his smile _


----------



## Deptford

TheVipersGirl said:


> _IS THIS FOR RAW? iloveadamcopeland on tumblr posted this!_


We've hardly seen shirtless Ambrose ever since he got more fit in the WWE bc of their gear  
His abs looks so good now!:faint:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> We've hardly seen shirtless Ambrose ever since he got more fit in the WWE bc of their gear
> His abs looks so good now!:faint:


That was the one good thing about them facing Big Show :lol. Someone was bound to expose a tummy.

Who noticed that Roman started wearing something underneath that vest after the last time Big Show unloaded on him with chops?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Expecting more Shield tension tonight. And more Ambrose-Rollins bickering with Reigns stepping in to shut them up 


Also Get Well soon Vicky!!


----------



## DareDevil

Aww, thanks for the get well wishes guys I really apreciated, I mean I haven't gotten what you could consider really sick, I just have a really sore throath right now. Thanks anyway, 

Also, Yes to a feud between Dean and Seth.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Quoth the Raven said:


> Expecting more Shield tension tonight. And more Ambrose-Rollins bickering with Reigns stepping in to shut them up


I need to remember that it's Monday so I don't sleep through anything. :lol

I love the bickering between those two. It's funny how the role of mediator kinda just swooshed from Rollins to Reigns. I mean I know why, but still...


----------



## SóniaPortugal

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HA_mQzx4IwQ
I saw this interview 
It's funny to see the different personalities 
Dean likes to talk


----------



## CALΔMITY

I think I might just win Ambrose in the bid wars game. :mark:

By the way NeyNey (I see you in here) I can't mail the issue to you today. Post office is closed due to MLK day.



Found this on tumblr and :lmao a little.


----------



## NeyNey

DA said:


> Just after seeing WWE's shipping costs etc. Fucking crooks. Cost more than the damn t-shirt itself :kobe
> 
> Where is the JUSTICE? :no:
> 
> I think I'll pass


Jup, I absolutely hate it. 
Wanted to buy shirts with a few friends so that we don't have to spend that much money for shipping & stuff, but even when we all made one order together, it was too FUCKING expensive. :shaq
They have an Euro Shop now, but you have to pay with your Credit Card as far as I remember. AS IF EVERYBODY ON EARTH HAS A CREDIT CARD FOR FUCK'S SAKE!!!!
What's wrong with Paypal WWE?!



WynterWarm12 said:


> I want to buy a Shield shirt so bad but...I find their shirts ugly *runs and hide*
> 
> At least the ones on the WWE site. I just can't get into them.


I like this one :mark:












tylermoxreigns said:


> Can we just take a moment to appreciate my new signature picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here is the big ass version for you all to enjoy. You're welcome


Dear Lord in heaven.................


----------



## JacqSparrow

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Aww, thanks for the get well wishes guys I really apreciated, I mean I haven't gotten what you could consider really sick, I just have a really sore throath right now. Thanks anyway,
> 
> Also, Yes to a feud between Dean and Seth.


Vicky, try gargling with water mixed with rock salt before you sleep  It helps heal sore throats more quickly 



Calahart said:


> Found this on tumblr and :lmao a little.


BOOM :lmao. Though Roman could just be all, "And you think yours is?"


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> BOOM :lmao. Though Roman could just be all, "And you think yours is?"


As true as that is. Just look at him. Roman is shattered. I already suck at coming up with witty retorts naturally, but if I were in Roman's shoes (and took such a low blow) then I'd be at an utter loss for words as well. :lol


BTW


Spoiler: butts


----------



## Wynter

Psh,Silky Remy just needs to get on Seth about that dry ass blonde patch and he would win the argument lol

Now, if Seth would say something like "Well my ass looks better than yours!" 

He might just have a solid argument there 


Annnnnd just saw that Calahart posted butt pics. How appropriate :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Psh,Silky Remy just needs to get on Seth about that dry ass blonde patch and he would win the argument lol
> 
> Now, if Seth would say something like "Well my ass looks better than yours!"
> 
> He might just have a solid argument there
> 
> 
> *Annnnnd just saw that Calahart posted butt pics. How appropriate* :lol


Indeed.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I noticed that Dean is older than me 9 days :shocked:
I'm used to like wrestlers older than me.
Now I like wrestlers who are of my age or younger :side:
It's a sign that I'm getting old :sad: :bs:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Dean is about 4 years older than me.

I'm kinda tired of dating around my age. Hopefully once I start dating again I can find an older guy (Just by like a few years or so) that will have a more mature outlook.

Dating talk aside...

I found a pic of Roman's ass too. Not as eloquent as Dean's or Seth's, but man....dem thighs.










EDIT:

I DID IT FOR NEYNEY :ambrose
Well...really it was for me, but since NeyNey is probably Ambrose's biggest mark (and apparently loves me now) I celebrate this win in her good name.


----------



## DareDevil

I think I am a child here compared to the rest of you.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Nothing wrong with being the baby. :lol


----------



## Deptford

aww devil. it's ok.  

It's the middle child thing you wanna look out for


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> Nothing wrong with being the baby. :lol


Fixed :lol

Also get well soon DevilWithAngelWings


----------



## CALΔMITY

Good fix! :lmao


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Geez at 34 I feel like the grandma layla of the group *sigh*


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'm 22... does that make me comparatively young compared to most others? Because the title of "Youngest Shield-Perv" is really quite important, you know.


----------



## Wynter

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm 22... does that make me comparatively young compared to most others? Because the title of "Youngest Shield-Perv" is really quite important, you know.


I guess we're both fighting for that title because I'm 22 too lol

Though, I have yet to show the extent of my thirst on this board.

Don't want to scar or corrupt those who still hold onto an innocent mind here 

Can't have the non-thirsties running off in fear and shock lol

So, I don't quite deserve that pervy title just yet. So you just might get that accolade


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Found this on tumblr and :lmao a little.












That's a nasty low blow Seth :lol




Calahart said:


> I found a pic of Roman's ass too. Not as eloquent as Dean's or Seth's, but man....dem thighs.


Dat ass and thighs expecially after all that crossfit


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*looks at pic of Roman's arse and thighs*

... meh.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> *looks at pic of Roman's arse and thighs*
> 
> ... meh.


Thou dost protest too much.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Thou dost protest too much.


If casually "meh"ing something means I secretly love it, I should probably go and tell my parents that they might get grandkids after all because it turns out I'm massively enthusiastic about vaginas. 

Sometimes a 'meh' is just a 'meh.' As in "not bad, but I've seen better." *hides folder full of pictures of Rollins*


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> If casually "meh"ing something means I secretly love it, I should probably go and tell my parents that they might get grandkids after all because it turns out I'm massively enthusiastic about vaginas.
> 
> Sometimes a 'meh' is just a 'meh.' As in "not bad, but I've seen better." *hides folder full of pictures of Rollins*


That's cool but you know you got some Ambrose pics as well in that folder. :cool2


----------



## Wynter

Okay. This thread got dry as fuck and I'm not having it.

Why is no one warming this bitch up for tonight damn it lol

Dean says get ya'll shit together


----------



## CALΔMITY

I've been sleeping! And also trying to find a stream. :lmao
The WWE seems to really be cracking down on stream sites. I also forgot to bookmark that one place that Vick recommended that one time.


Edit: Nevermind found one.


----------



## Wynter

COUGH look in your inbox COUGH


----------



## CALΔMITY

THANKS!

Sethi's got his sleeves still! :mark:


----------



## Wynter

Ya'll got your sleeve porn back lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

:lol


Dean had better get more ring time.


----------



## Wynter

I"m praying to the Wrestling Gods that Dean doesn't eat another damn pin tonight. 

Can I at least get that lol

Him dominating in the ring won't hurt either


----------



## Coyotex

can someone link me with a stream :3


----------



## Wynter

SETH DID THE BLACKOUT AND I'M SO FUCKING HAPPY HE DID :mark: :mark: :mark:

AND HE GOT THE PIN!!!

And even better. Dean didn't get pinned :mark:


----------



## Wynter

Coyotex said:


> can someone link me with a stream :3


Sent it


----------



## Soulrollins

Langston sells the blackout like shit.


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> SETH DID THE BLACKOUT AND I'M SO FUCKING HAPPY HE DID :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> AND HE GOT THE PIN!!!
> 
> And even better. Dean didn't get pinned :mark:


I KNOW RIGHT??

Also I like how Dean quickly threw in yet another slice of Moxley.









I just love how they were all in unison tonight. Great teamwork boys!


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> SETH DID THE BLACKOUT AND I'M SO FUCKING HAPPY HE DID :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> AND HE GOT THE PIN!!!
> 
> And even better. Dean didn't get pinned :mark:


:mark:

All of this!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Whenever ma boys win a match it has been a good Raw :dance

Love the blackout finisher because it's so stealthy :mark:


----------



## DA

:banderas

:mark:


----------



## cindel25

WynterWarm12 said:


> Okay. This thread got dry as fuck and I'm not having it.
> 
> Why is no one warming this bitch up for tonight damn it lol
> 
> Dean says get ya'll shit together


UMMM THE COMMUNITY DICK IS TOO BUSY WARMING ME UP BOO BOO



Spoiler: nsfw



http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-fQH0i-7uTMc/UPqzjptoG-I/AAAAAAAACDU/UhDwY87QXLQ/s1600/tumblr_mge7po3wQE1r4hz58o1_500.gif


----------



## Wynter

Seth doing the Blackout in that ninja-burglar suit just made my life :banderas


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Dat ending sequence with Roman's superman punch and Seth's blackout. FUCKING AMAZING. I must have rewatched it like 10 times. Fucking amazing.

All 3 of them in sync, unf...


Fucking amazing.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Roman's getting more confident hopping over the wall.










Also








:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Wynter

cindel25 said:


> UMMM THE COMMUNITY DICK IS TOO BUSY WARMING ME UP BOO BOO
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: nsfw
> 
> 
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-fQH0i-7uTMc/UPqzjptoG-I/AAAAAAAACDU/UhDwY87QXLQ/s1600/tumblr_mge7po3wQE1r4hz58o1_500.gif


psh that's all ya'll did? He must save the best for me :cool2



Spoiler: nsfw































Girl, Dean and I be getting nasty in this bitch. Step your game up :


I am good for the rest of the night. I got to mark out over my boys and saw Daniel Bryan. I'm set.


----------



## Wynter

Calahart said:


> Roman's getting more confident hopping over the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


lmao got damn. Ya'll people be quick the gifs.

Reigns is really getting confident out there...me likey :cool2


----------



## Telos

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Dat ending sequence with Roman's superman punch and Seth's blackout. FUCKING AMAZING. I must have rewatched it like 10 times. Fucking amazing.
> 
> All 3 of them in sync, unf...
> 
> 
> Fucking amazing.


I marked out there, it was awesome. Though I can't remember the last time Ambrose executed the Headlock Driver.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tumblr is quick with the gifs actually. :lol

I've just had tumblr tabbed for a while now.


Also y'all are lucky I'm too shy to draw smut and that I don't have it in me to self-inset myself into it. /everypunintended



Edit:
Blackout for y'all.


----------



## DareDevil

I fucking hate this! I was so caught up in reading a manga and I lost track of time and I didn't realize raw was on, and then my mom sends me to translate my aunt... Gah!.I am so mad.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I fucking hate this! I was so caught up in reading a manga and I lost track of time and I didn't realize raw was on, and then my mom sends me to translate my aunt... Gah!.I am so mad.


Sorry girl. :/
I hate when that happens. At the very least you've got DeanAmbrose.net once they update.


Here, have some derp to (hopefully) cheer you up.


----------



## Wynter

Can someone gif Seth getting the pin? Because I need proof of such a monumental moment lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

So much pretty in this gif (mainly Seth)


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'll take your sethie prettiness and add even MORE prettiness.











Pretty looks aside, I actually find it sexy in an exotic kind of way that he has red butterflies on his trunks. I generally like butterflies too so...


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> So much pretty in this gif (*all* Seth)


Stop trying to make Cody feel better. We both know who's the eye candy in that gif :yum:


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Can someone gif Seth getting the pin? Because I need proof of such a monumental moment lol


Haven't found one yet, but I did find this.


----------



## Wynter

Calahart said:


> Haven't found one yet, but I did find this.


I was hoping so hard that someone would gif that :mark:

So many inappropriate thoughts when I saw it lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Telos said:


> I marked out there, it was awesome. *Though I can't remember the last time Ambrose executed the Headlock Driver.*



Dean being made to look like the weak one again having to be saved from Big E's finisher, being saved from being pinned, etc.... goes without being said. These are the days of Dean's life.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I know right??
I actually didn't think anything dirty as it happened, but when someone just gif'd that part I was all like:










Dean is the one who is impacted most by his ego out of the 3. Of course he isn't going to be as focused.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Stop trying to make Cody feel better. We both know who's the eye candy in that gif :yum:


I was trying to be diplomatic :draper2



WynterWarm12 said:


> I was hoping so hard that someone would gif that :mark:
> 
> *So many inappropriate thoughts* when I saw it lol


There are other kinds of thoughts ?


----------



## truelove

Rollins black out looks like a serious finisher for his future and big E sold it like a boss


----------



## Wynter

While in this thread? Hell no. I think nothing but nastiness when I'm here lol

But I keep my comments lady like most of the time so I won't corrupt any innocent souls


----------



## Wynter

truelove said:


> Rollins black out looks like a serious finisher for his future and big E sold it like a boss


Omg doesn't it :mark: That finisher is so gorgeous because it looks so brutal. I hope he can use that move while face. All i want is a trash talking Face!Seth who can do the blackout. I'm not asking for much


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> While in this thread? Hell no. I think nothing but nastiness when I'm here lol
> 
> But I keep my comments lady like most of the time so I won't corrupt any innocent souls


Lol Subzero lives for corrupting the souls of innocent women. Edit: *and men.* :lol











With that being said, however, I think I'm just gonna get more sleep. Even though I missed out on the apology (LOL), I got my shield fix. bbl


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Lol Subzero lives for corrupting the souls of innocent women *and men.*


There, fixed that for ya.


----------



## CALΔMITY

True that, yo. Thanks.

Okayimreallygoingnow.


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> While in this thread? Hell no. I think nothing but nastiness when I'm here lol
> 
> But I keep my comments lady like most of the time so I won't corrupt any innocent souls


You mean me, right?


----------



## Wynter

We all can't be shameless whores and that's okay. It's a fine art that takes dedication and thirst to master.
It's not for the faint of heart. 

I guess everyone can't be achievers. 










We need you pure ones to balance this thread out anyways  lol


----------



## DareDevil

Well, I just got home and at least I got paid, you know I should make translating my profession.


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## Telos

Fedora guy on the left :lol


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


>


I don't know why but I feel like those three are really best friends in real life, like really best friends, they have formed a bond that will stay there forever, which is why I think that none of them would get mad if one of them gets a push first.


----------



## Telos

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I don't know why but I feel like those three are really best friends in real life, like really best friends, they have formed a bond that will stay there forever, which is why I think that none of them would get mad if one of them gets a push first.


Totally agree. They seemed to have instant organic chemistry, and with all the time spent together, I'm sure they're like brothers now.

It's amazing because when they debuted, I was happy as hell that Ambrose made it to the main roster but didn't like the idea of him having to share the spotlight with Rollins and Reigns. But now I can't imagine them _not_ being together.


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, the Bromance is real strong with these guys. You can tell they're close with way they act with other and how comfortable they are with showing affection. 

Dean be straight up nuzzling his teammates lol

Speaking of Dean









^^^ The way he sold that :lol That little extra pop up he did was so unnecessary


And omg guysssss, because I'm such a hopeless optimistic, WWE giving Seth the pin and finisher on Langston might mean he will do good in The Rumble :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheVipersGirl

so happy for rollins that he got the winning pin and ended the match with his curb stomp finisher Blackout! Executed it perfectly and did not make the move weak as other people would say. He got the most in-ring time out of the all the guys.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

SubZero3:16 said:


> So much pretty in this gif (mainly Seth)


















:clap


----------



## TheVipersGirl

am i the only person who wants to have a big e langston vs seth rollins feud once he turns face so he can get the intercontinental title?


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Dean is about 4 years older than me.
> 
> I'm kinda tired of dating around my age. Hopefully once I start dating again I can find an older guy (Just by like a few years or so) that will have a more mature outlook.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I DID IT FOR NEYNEY :ambrose
> Well...really it was for me, but since NeyNey is probably Ambrose's biggest mark (and apparently loves me now) I celebrate this win in her good name.


According to Chinese tradition, the ideal guy is 4 years older than you 

DID SOMEONE SAY SETHIE HAS HIS SLEEVES BACK??? :mark: (please tell me that's going to be his standard Raw wear)

AND THAT HE ACTUALLY USED BLACKOUT AND PINNED SOMEONE??

I NEED THIS TO COMPLETE MY LIFE. Oh there. I love you Caly. Seriously. For everything. :rep I never even noticed those butterflies until you pointed them out.



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I don't know why but I feel like those three are really best friends in real life, like really best friends, they have formed a bond that will stay there forever, which is why I think that none of them would get mad if one of them gets a push first.


(Y) In every interview they've done, they're all so proud of each other. I think that's why I fell so in love with this group, considering all the great (and not-so-great) factions that have been around. Because they genuinely love one another.

Vicky, go for it! Translation is actually a very lucrative profession  I have a friend who does freelance translation work, and she's rolling in dough with loads of free time. 

TheVipersGirl, thanks for the pics :mark: He looks so gorgeous.


----------



## Wynter

TheVipersGirl said:


> am i the only person who wants to have a big e langston vs seth rollins feud once he turns face so he can get the intercontinental title?


Yeah, I definitely want the IC title on Seth in the future.

Would really love for him to be apart of the IC and US unificaiton :mark:.

If WWE actually books a triple threat match between the boys for the U.S. championship, most likely the belt is going on Reigns.

Then that could set up a Seth vs Reigns feud.

But that all depends on Seth winning the IC belt sooooo lol

Or it could happen the other way around. Seth wins the US and Reigns takes out Big E for the IC.

Either way, it could end in Seth vs Reigns and I'd mark hard for that.


But I'm kind of a sad panda because now I wish Ziggler had the IC so that Seth vs Ziggler could happen.

The beautiful selling that would go on between those two :lenny Ziggler would sell the blackout like freakin death lol


----------



## TNA is Here

First I thought this thread was about fans of the Shield and then realised it was something else. :lmao


----------



## TheVipersGirl

WynterWarm12 said:


> Omg doesn't it :mark: That finisher is so gorgeous because it looks so brutal. I hope he can use that move while face. All i want is a trash talking Face!Seth who can do the blackout. I'm not asking for much


he's been using it ever since


----------



## CALΔMITY

TheVipersGirl said:


> am i the only person who wants to have a big e langston vs seth rollins feud once he turns face so he can get the intercontinental title?


I wouldn't mind Seth having the Intercontinental title at some point, but they keep talking about merging that with the US title and I really want Dean to somehow win and have a run as a decent champ. Maybe actually defend his title too. :lol



JacqSparrow said:


> *According to Chinese tradition, the ideal guy is 4 years older than you *
> 
> DID SOMEONE SAY SETHIE HAS HIS SLEEVES BACK??? :mark: (please tell me that's going to be his standard Raw wear)
> 
> I NEED THIS TO COMPLETE MY LIFE. Oh there. I love you Caly. Seriously. For everything. :rep I never even noticed those butterflies until you pointed them out.
> 
> 
> (Y) In every interview they've done, they're all so proud of each other. I think that's why I fell so in love with this group, considering all the great (and not-so-great) factions that have been around. Because they genuinely love one another.


I think I like this Chinese tradition.

Also yes, he has his sleeves. He is the ultimate ninjaz now. 
I almost didn't notice the butterflies either. I was glad I noticed it.

Their bond with each other, on and off screen, is a reason why I just love them too. That's why I feel like they can't simply just NOT have anything to do with each other after the split. Their friendship, at least on screen, will be like a HHH and HBK level kind of thing where they may feud, but when they aren't they have each others' backs. The shield may even be the new DX. God knows how many times HHH and HBK revived that in the past. It may be the same for the Shield.
(Just in case anyone flames me for comparing the two factions, I just mean that the Shield has been insanely successful just as DX was in the attitude era. For the Shield to just no longer be would be silly.)




TNA is Here said:


> First I thought this thread was about fans of the Shield and then realised it was something else. :lmao


----------



## tbp82

I thought the blackout was great looking. Reigns superman punch was great as well. The Superman Punch got the double replay treatment. Also camaraman needs to remember there is other members in The Shield besides my boy Reigns. Dean and Seth need a little camara time.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

tbp82 said:


> I thought the blackout was great looking. Reigns superman punch was great as well. The Superman Punch got the double replay treatment. Also camaraman needs to remember there is other members in The Shield besides my boy Reigns. Dean and Seth need a little camara time.


same, i was like what about Seth's win and the blackout?


----------



## Kratosx23

So I guess Ambrose is still the only one in the group that's not allowed to win a fucking match. 

:vince2


----------



## Joshi Judas

Blackout :mark: :mark:

The Rollins mark in me is happy today.

On with office work then :


----------



## CALΔMITY

Must...resist...urge...to have....two...ships....

God fucking damn it, Seth.
Noh...Punk is the only dude for Ambrose. Stahp it.



Okay I'm back to normal with Dean's adorable derp.


----------



## Wynter

Calahart said:


> Must...resist...urge...to have....two...ships....
> 
> God fucking damn it, Seth.
> Noh...Punk is the only dude for Ambrose. Stahp it.


Ssshh, ssshhh it's okay. Let the shipper flow through you.










Psh, I have Seth whoring back and forth between Reigns and Ambrose with my shipping.

I pretty much have The Shield being slutty for each other with Ambrose being an thirsty hoe by having CM Punk as a sidepiece too lol

I blame years of reading fanfiction(yeah, I'm one of those types lol) from several fandoms for my need to multi-ship


Keep it thirsty my friends


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ssshh, ssshhh it's okay. Let the shipper flow through you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psh, I have Seth whoring back and forth between Reigns and Ambrose with my shipping.
> 
> I pretty much have The Shield being slutty for each other with Ambrose being an thirsty hoe by having CM Punk as a sidepiece too lol
> 
> I blame years of reading fanfiction(yeah, I'm one of those types lol) from several fandoms for my need to multi-ship
> 
> 
> Keep it thirsty my friends


The thirst....is too strong. My morale is weakening. My resolve is shattering. I feel...so wrong...



































Eh fuck it.









I've read fanfics that involved all three of them being shipped, but...CMBrose is just too special to me. How DARE Sethie's evil beauty snag Dean away from Punk! I guess I can allow this. Cmbrose will always be the top tier ship to me, though.


----------



## tbp82

TheVipersGirl said:


> same, i was like what about Seth's win and the blackout?


Everybody here should know that Roman Reigns is my favorite wrestler and I want him pushed more than any other superstar in the WWE but, that win by Seth shouldve been treated better. Yes Reigns hit a huge move yes he stood out as always but why take Seth's moment? He pinned the IC Champ yet no mention only Roman Reigns replays and camara shots.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Roman didn't steal Seth's moment. The WWE and the camera crew are intentionally putting more focus visually on Roman due to his push. It's media psychology.


----------



## Wynter

I'm glad you saw the light *Calahart*! 


And I agree Viper and tb82, that Black Out was too sick and that totally was Seth's moment.

Shame on you WWE lol 

He pinned BIG E LANGSTON. A champion in the company. That should be pretty important yeah? 

Big E sold the move well and it deserved a replay. No doubt about it. 

Reign's superman punch was sick a hell too though lol But I marked a little harder for the Black Out.

Poor seth:


























I guess we weren't the only ones who noticed he got no love or credit for the win :lol


Totally forgot how to do spoiler tags


----------



## tbp82

Calahart said:


> Roman didn't steal Seth's moment. The WWE and the camera crew are intentionally putting more focus visually on Roman due to his push. It's media psychology.


Agreed.......Cant wait to see how their booked individually Sunday.


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm glad you saw the light *Calahart*!
> 
> 
> And I agree Viper and tb82, that Black Out was too sick and that totally was Seth's moment.
> 
> Shame on you WWE lol
> 
> He pinned BIG E LANGSTON. A champion in the company. That should be pretty important yeah?
> 
> Big E sold the move well and it deserved a replay. No doubt about it.
> 
> Reign's superman punch was sick a hell too though lol But I marked a little harder for the Black Out.
> 
> Poor seth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we weren't the only ones who noticed he got no love or credit for the win :lol
> 
> 
> Totally forgot how to do spoiler tags


:lol I love that bunch.

[.spoiler="insert whatever here"] insert content here [./spoiler]
Without the periods.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> How DARE Sethie's evil beauty snag Dean away from Punk!


:lmao I don't why but this made me laugh. "Evil beauty"



WynterWarm12 said:


> Poor seth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we weren't the only ones who noticed he got no love or credit for the win :lol


Sethie's win was IGNORED??? SHAME!!!!!:avit:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Seth that got the win made me so happy










I really can't wait for the RR.

The more I look at it, the more i start to hate Seth's gear *will be hiding after this post*
He looks more like a scuba diver to me then a shield member :side: And I'm not the only one who thinks that:










@deptford welcome back, it is indeed very hard to keep up with this threat sometimes.


----------



## Reaper

Looks like they basically set up Langston eliminating Rollins at the rumble. 

I still think that Reigns will be final four and the guy to eliminate Punk. 

I'm curious about Ambrose though. Going in he has no obvious feuds or rivalries. No one is chasing his title. He has had absolutely no defences. There's no feuds on the horizon. No victories (singles or tag) in what feels like months. 

I'm sure he's pretty cool with it, but it really sucks because he could've been one of the best US Champions in the WWE.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

So glad that Seth got to pin Langston, especially after the Blackout. I mean it looks brutal and it should be treated that way too IMO. 
I kinda like his scuba-diving ninja burglar gear. :draper2

Reigns' superman punch is so accurate and nasty looking.

Ambrose barely got any offense in tho :hmm:


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm sure that Ambrose will have his time to shine. Being able to do something individually with all three, still as a group, must be rough on WWE's limited creative capacity. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> Seth that got the win made me so happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't wait for the RR.
> 
> The more I look at it, the more i start to hate Seth's gear *will be hiding after this post*
> He looks more like a scuba diver to me then a shield member :side: And I'm not the only one who thinks that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @deptford welcome back, it is indeed very hard to keep up with this threat sometimes.


I hate it too. Infact I hate all of their clothing. They wear entirely too much. They should be wrestling in tiny little trunks just like how the good Lord intended wrestling to be.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I hate it too. Infact I hate all of their clothing. They wear entirely too much. They should be wrestling in *tiny little trunks just like how the good Lord intended wrestling to be*.


Who knows it may just wind up happening. As much as it would be a huge transition from the clothing I'm used to seeing with them as the shield, I'd have no problems seeing those three back in trunks.


----------



## TheFranticJane

I still think Ambrose is going to eliminate Punk and himself at the Rumble.


----------



## Reaper

Calahart said:


> I'm sure that Ambrose will have his time to shine. Being able to do something individually with all three, still as a group, must be rough on WWE's limited creative capacity. :lol


True. They seem to be over-taxing themselves these days trying to run more than 2 actual storylines. Must be so hard on them to have to think about more than 4 wrestlers at a time. 

Doubt they thought that they'd have 3 potential superstars all getting equally over when they first put them together. They seem to be doing their best to try to get just one of them over, but the universe's mindset is changing. They're cheering for whom they like instead of whom the WWE thinks they'd cheer for  

The pop for HEEL Rollins' win over FACE langston probably sent their heads in yet another spin. 

The crowds' been misbehaving all year and I'm loving it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> True. They seem to be over-taxing themselves these days trying to run more than 2 actual storylines. Must be so hard on them to have to think about more than 4 wrestlers at a time.
> 
> Doubt they thought that they'd have 3 potential superstars all getting equally over when they first put them together. They seem to be doing their best to try to get just one of them over, but the universe's mindset is changing. They're cheering for whom they like instead of whom the WWE thinks they'd cheer for
> 
> The pop for HEEL Rollins' win over FACE langston probably sent their heads in yet another spin.
> 
> *The crowds' been misbehaving all year and I'm loving it*.


Haha yeah how dare we not react the way the WWE wants us to! :lmao

What's sad is that they acknowledge it, and they give us maybe one show where everyone is happy, but they seem to always go back to their own logic and give us 3 weeks of crap. Because of this, I am really only interested in the Shield, Punk, and sort of Bryan. I used to be able to sit through a whole show.


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, once the Shield had their match and I got to see Bryan, the show went really down hill for me.

Putting them in the beginning gave me no reason to watch the rest of the show really.

The boys and Bryan had put me in such a good mood and then the show couldn't keep it up. Shame. Raw had so much promise.

Punk, Shield, Bryan and the tag team division(Uso/Rhodes Bros/Real Americans/Wyatts) have been really carrying the show for me. 
They're the only people worth watching imo. 
Randy vs John w/ the Authority is just a clusterfuck of boring and asinine booking that rehashes up old storylines/angles.

The "undercards" have been bringing the entertainment and quality. You hear that WWE? Step your shit up lol


----------



## Reaper

Calahart said:


> Haha yeah how dare we not react the way the WWE wants us to! :lmao
> 
> What's sad is that they acknowledge it, and they give us maybe one show where everyone is happy, but they seem to always go back to their own logic and give us 3 weeks of crap. Because of this, I am really only interested in the Shield, Punk, and sort of Bryan. I used to be able to sit through a whole show.


You're right. Other than The Shield, Punk and Bryan and now Bray I'm just not interested in anyone else right now. Which is a shame because I really wanna like Orton who's surpassing my expectations playing the shit he's been handed.

I ended up skipping some of Punk's match today to btw - which is a first for me. I was thinking about skipping the Shield even (because of how they'd gotten away from the "team" aspect in recent weeks), but then they went back to their original 3-man style and it was epic. 

Rare that 3 is so much better than 1. This is really a case of the whole being greater than the sum of its parts. (Not to say that the parts are any less - they're bigger as a unit).


----------



## CALΔMITY

As far as the shield goes I totally agree. I felt all :mark: inside to see those three working together in a match again. The split is inevitable, the seeds have been sown in on that one, but the shield boys need matches every now and again where they work together. It's no fun if we just sit here and say "Oh well it's just going to be another one of those matches where Dean distracts so-and-so thus costing them the match." or somewhere along those lines. The match was solid and so fluid with all three of the guys. Everyone actually did pretty good in their roles, even the opposing team.

I pretty much stopped the stream after watching the match, though.


----------



## STEVALD

>


*That blackout was such a great sight.*


----------



## Joshi Judas

There have been so many factions lasting longer or achieving more success (Evolution, NWO, DX, Horsemen) but I really can't remember the last time a faction had this lightning chemistry or teamwork. 

Maybe coz they are nearing their split but I've been noticing how good they work together and how they really seem like the perfect stable a lot more recently.


----------



## Telos

Reaper Jones said:


> Looks like they basically set up Langston eliminating Rollins at the rumble.
> 
> I still think that Reigns will be final four and the guy to eliminate Punk.
> 
> I'm curious about Ambrose though. Going in he has no obvious feuds or rivalries. No one is chasing his title. He has had absolutely no defences. There's no feuds on the horizon. No victories (singles or tag) in what feels like months.
> 
> I'm sure he's pretty cool with it, but it really sucks because he could've been one of the best US Champions in the WWE.


Ambrose's shine has worn off since the beginning of 2013, when he was getting one-on-one matches against Undertaker and Kane, winning the United States championship, and defending it on a regular basis. Have to believe this is all part of the big picture for him though. Remember Bryan was booked as the weak link of Hell No, now look at him. I think Ambrose's slump will make him insecure and feel as if the group is holding him back, and he'll really take off when he goes solo. He'll probably be a stronger Intercontinental champion if/when he gets the chance down the line.

Also for what it's worth, he seems to be the guy always opening matches for The Shield in their tag team bouts.


----------



## tbp82

Isn't it ironic that WWE was on thier way to setting up Reigns as a main eventer and Ambrose and Rollins as mid to upper mid-carders and every non-Reigns fans here was expecting that it would be Reigns push that would cause Ambrose and Rollins to fall further down the card but in reality it's going to be the return of Batista. Roman Reigns himself will probably be pushed down the card at least as far as the absolute top goes. Roman Reigns will probably be the mid card to upper mid-carder for the time being while Ambrose and Rollins may get lost in the shuffle. Reigns also has a great chance of getting the last shot at Batista as he is on the way out to door from what will be his first hiatus. Batista is basically taking the main event spot over the post-wrestlemania period that I think Reigns would've gotten. I think Reigns takes the upper mid-card spot that Ambrose and Rollins would have. I think Ambrose and Rollins now move down.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Nothing wrong with being in the mid-card. No way would Ambrose and Rollins fall further than mid-card. They're too valuable.


----------



## tbp82

Calahart said:


> Nothing wrong with being in the mid-card. No way would Ambrose and Rollins fall further than mid-card. They're too valuable.


The mid-card is still not that huge. A normal WWE Big Event has between 7-9 matches in general. That's an 1. Opening Match 2. Divas Match 3. World Title Match at most that leaves 5 matches for the mid-card things gonna tight in there.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Well then let's just hope that Ambrose and Rollins can stay ahead of the likes of Miz and Kofi. They definitely can if WWE realizes their value. They're more upper-mid card if you ask me. Totally transitional main eventers as well. I'm not like Pyro where my guy has to be the WWE champ for me to be happy. There's really no way to predict how the company will use Ambrose and Rollins in the future as singles competitors, but I wouldn't be too hasty to think they're going to sink past the mid card.


----------



## Libertine.

Rollins would be great if there was a brand split and he could be WHC as a Jeff Hardy kind of face, think that is evident in his NXT run. Ambrose could be the ultimate old school heel, not to say that I wouldn't like to see a face turn at some point and a run in for the save for his old Shield brothers, down the line would be good. Ambrose needs a high profile feud in my opinion, maybe with a returning Jake Roberts for a little while, Rollins needs a slow build. As for Reigns, he needs to be booked against a Lesnar or a Batista whilst they are here, to get him over.


----------



## tbp82

Libertine. said:


> Rollins would be great if there was a brand split and he could be WHC as a Jeff Hardy kind of face, think that is evident in his NXT run. Ambrose could be the ultimate old school heel, not to say that I wouldn't like to see a face turn at some point and a run in for the save for his old Shield brothers, down the line would be good. Ambrose needs a high profile feud in my opinion, maybe with a returning Jake Roberts for a little while, Rollins needs a slow build. As for Reigns, he needs to be booked against a Lesnar or a Batista whilst they are here, to get him over.



As for Reigns, he needs to be booked against a Lesnar or a Batista whilst they are here, to get him over.[/QUOTE]


At some point Batista is gonna have to take a leave from WWE based on Guardians of The Galaxy promotion. I wouldn't be surprised if his last match on the way out is against Reigns maybe at Summerslam.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I'm seeing this completely different from certain people here.

They are giving visibility to Reigns and Rollins because these two have nothing beyond The Shield.:sad:
Amborse has the U.S. title and with the rumor of unified titles, he'll have things to do.


----------



## Wynter

The lack of compelling storylines and angles in the mid and upper midcard is sad and ridiculous.

WWE needs to split up creative and have one team focus on the main event storylines, while the other looks out for the lower cards.
Then they can get proper attention and some thought put into it.

Why not have mid, upper _and_ the main event scene flourishing? Wouldn't that garner better ratings?

Why not give fans an array of superstars and storylines to invest into?

Build some more future stars so that we don't have to see the same damn wrestlers and match every got damn week?

Give some of these matches meaning and substance? No more best of infinity matches with two random workers.

WWE has a stacked roster and they waste them on bull crap.


If WWE can start giving me that, then I wouldn't care if Seth, Dean and/or Reigns spent a while in the mid and upper midcards.


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> I'm seeing this completely different from certain people here.
> 
> They are giving visibility to Reigns and Rollins because these two have nothing beyond The Shield.:sad:
> Amborse has the U.S. title and with the rumor of unified titles, he'll have things to do.



What do you think about a potential Rollins/Ambrose tag team they work well together. Once Reings moves on could you see that tag team happening? Would you be ok with it?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> What do you think about a potential Rollins/Ambrose tag team they work well together. Once Reings moves on could you see that tag team happening? Would you be ok with it?


We'd have good match with Rhodes Brothers. 

Except that I think that who goes "out" of the group will be Ambrose.
I could be wrong, but he is the one that is moving away from the other two with his madness.
He is one that will explode and do something


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I was so glad Rollins got the pin, and with the Blackout to boot. Such a cool-looking move, and him doing it while dressed as a mercenary ninja? *marks out*


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> The more I look at it, the more i start to hate Seth's gear *will be hiding after this post*
> He looks more like a scuba diver to me then a shield member :side: And I'm not the only one who thinks that:


*Gasp* Bunny, I thought we were friends! :side:

(That drawing is hilarious, though--Dean and Roman's faces in the background)



SubZero3:16 said:


> I hate it too. Infact I hate all of their clothing. They wear entirely too much. They should be wrestling in tiny little trunks just like how the good Lord intended wrestling to be.


Here ya go, Zero--all three of them in trunks to tide you over 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDel3yUXK-w



Reaper Jones said:


> True. They seem to be over-taxing themselves these days trying to run more than 2 actual storylines. Must be so hard on them to have to think about more than 4 wrestlers at a time.
> 
> Doubt they thought that they'd have 3 potential superstars all getting equally over when they first put them together. They seem to be doing their best to try to get just one of them over, but the universe's mindset is changing. They're cheering for whom they like instead of whom the WWE thinks they'd cheer for
> 
> The pop for HEEL Rollins' win over FACE langston probably sent their heads in yet another spin.
> 
> The crowds' been misbehaving all year and I'm loving it.


Word. Loving how vocal the "WWE Universe" is being about the ones they want to see now (that Bryan segment from last week still makes me happy). At least Creative is being forced to actually do their jobs without relying on Super Cena to run everything into the ground. Now I actually have reason to watch certain segments rather than skipping the whole show altogether, which I did for a while back in 2012.



tbp82 said:


> What do you think about a potential Rollins/Ambrose tag team they work well together. Once Reings moves on could you see that tag team happening? Would you be ok with it?












Would be interesting if they do it once in a while, but personally, I'd rather see them all go solo when the Shield is done.



Quoth the Raven said:


> There have been so many factions lasting longer or achieving more success (Evolution, NWO, DX, Horsemen) but I really can't remember the last time a faction had this lightning chemistry or teamwork.
> 
> Maybe coz they are nearing their split but I've been noticing how good they work together and how they really seem like the perfect stable a lot more recently.


I really see them becoming the DX of this era, in the sense that their reunions after splitting will always be awesome moments. And in the sense that the three of them will never be far from one another.


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> We'd have good match with Rhodes Brothers.
> 
> Except that I think that who goes "out" of the group will be Ambrose.
> I could be wrong, but he is the one that is moving away from the other two with his madness.
> He is one that will explode and do something


Just wondering why you think that? Is that what you want to happen? or is that how you view WWE's current booking of Ambrose?


----------



## DareDevil

So, I just got done watching the match and it was pretty good nothing that really stood out except Seth Rollins blackout (one of my fave moves ever) and him getting the pin for a change.


----------



## Deptford

yeah, their match wasn't really anything special last night but I guess it's ok for The Shield to have a night without any drama. 
shades of everything being ok even though they aren't. I'm cool with that kind of storytelling. If that's even what they're doing who knows..

devil, have you converted to the ways of Rollins? smh girlll.


----------



## TNA is Here

I like the move but in my opinion it did not connect very well with Big E.


----------



## DareDevil

Haha, well he's being picking up the pretty factor a lot lately so.. But my favorite is still Dean so don't get the wrong idea.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

TNA is Here said:


> I like the move but in my opinion it did not connect very well with Big E.


i think big e sold it nicely, moves like that maybe simple move when we watch it on tv but its actually hard to execute it. i was watching a afterbuzztv raw show where chavo guerrero jr was on and he mentioned how its difficult to pull a move something like that. its beautiful, quick but effective. it was nice to see him get the winning victory for once this time. i like roman's push but it's nice to see something different.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

So.... Ambrose was extra derp last night....




































and I absolutely LOVED IT
 :lmao

This is the shit I live for :lol


----------



## TheVipersGirl

you guys i just saw this comment on youtube
"I cheered so hard when Seth got the pin! Big E sold the move well. I noticed the Shield are like WWE's boy band, they actually have a lot of female fans.﻿" agree or disagree?


----------



## NeyNey

Oh my god, Oldschool-Shield feeling. :banderas










Also Rollins. Fucking Rollins. :clap
Blackout was just :clap
Also this:










Can't wait for you, Royal Rumble. :woolcock



tylermoxreigns said:


>


LOL!! I totally missed that!!!! :lmao 
Glorious!!


----------



## NO!

Rollins getting a clean pin over the Intercontinental Champion was kind of interesting. I wonder if they'll bring it up later on after Ambrose drops the belt to Langston. That's assuming there'll be a unification match in the near future, obviously.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Oh my god, Oldschool-Shield feeling. :banderas


My favorite gif with Dean right now.

The ones with his dancing are always nice, but I cropped that particular reason because...well... gotta love the derp. :lmao


----------



## NeyNey

I remember when I saw Ambrose's FCW work and he wasn't on RAW yet, new Gifs came out in a save-friendly rhythm.
Today, my Ambrose Gif folder is full of spider webs and dust 'cause I can't keep up anymore.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I really should start up a gif folder. I only have a few gifs.


----------



## The One

I The shield are okay I guess.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> I remember when I saw Ambrose's FCW work and he wasn't on RAW yet, new Gifs came out in a save-friendly rhythm.
> Today, my Ambrose Gif folder is full of spider webs and dust 'cause I can't keep up anymore.


I remember always waiting around for House Show pics of him when he was in his "Mr Dark Match" stage as I dubbed it. I was like a frigging crack addict back then desperately seeking that stuff out. Kinda embarrassing :$:argh::lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> Just wondering why you think that? Is that what you want to happen? or is that how you view WWE's current booking of Ambrose?


Mixture of the two 
Supposedly everything is fine in the group, then the only one who can create problems is Ambrose. 
Ambrose is the "enfant terrible" of the group, the other two are more calm.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

It's funny you guys are talking about Ambrose gifs because yesterday on twitter there was a person who referred to Ambrose as "Mr. Gif"


----------



## CALΔMITY

Mr. Gif huh... :lol
I accept this.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I am so done right now


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oops wrong thread :lol

Why isn't there a 3MB discussion thread too? Injustice.


----------



## Wynter

Psh, I'm still waiting for some damn Usos loving to happen around here *Cough*TitleReignToo*Cough*










Psh, Roman isn't the only loveable Samoan damn it 



And ugh, that Seth gif was _almost_ really epic. But the way he moves his bottom jaw makes me cringe so hard :lol

It just kills the whole thing for me


----------



## DareDevil

Now, I really got sick, so if I say things that sound stupid, please understand that I am not 100% 

And to Raven: No one cares about 3mb

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

I like Drew McIntyre, wish he'd get over but it may never happen for him sadly.

So how do we think the elimination order is going to go between the three: Ambrose, then Rollins, then Reigns?


----------



## CALΔMITY

That sounds about right. I just hope that Dean gets an alright amount of time before getting eliminated.


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> That sounds about right. I just hope that Dean gets an alright amount of time before getting eliminated.


If he draws #2 then he should see plenty of time, as I anticipate all three Shield members will be in the ring together at some point. They will probably want to save Reigns for the latter half of the Rumble, so I'm hoping we get a heavy dose of Mox.


----------



## CALΔMITY

That's truth. Either way, I'm psyched. :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Oooo, we're posting favorite gifs :dance




























Books shall be written about the greatest wrestling bromance of all time.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Aww good choice of gifs. Indeed the best bromance.


----------



## Deptford

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R__DhNtPV1g 

I make RAW review and give you guys a shoutout at the end  
You have to turn it up bc I have a soft voice though. 
And I like to ramble adn get distracted so it's super long :\


----------



## NeyNey

Quoth the Raven said:


> Why isn't there a 3MB discussion thread too? Injustice.


There was/is!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas
Loved that Thread!!!

-> Here you go <-



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> And to Raven: No one cares about 3mb


I care!
3MB is fucking awesome!


----------



## Telos

Deptford said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R__DhNtPV1g
> 
> I make RAW review and give you guys a shoutout at the end
> You have to turn it up bc I have a soft voice though.
> And I like to ramble adn get distracted so it's super long :\


I'll give you so credit for being able to ramble on about Raw for almost as long as an episode of Raw without commercials is! DAMN man!

If you want to do reviews regularly you should aim to keep it shorter than 15 minutes total IMO. Anything longer and it should probably be in a roundtable format with other people, taking 5 or so minutes to dissect each segment and long term ramifications and such.

To be fair I don't watch reviews since I don't have that kind of attention span quite honestly. I paused and continued many, many times while watching the SmartMarks Jon Moxley shoot interview, and that was over two hours long.

Also were you drunk when you shot the video? Not meant to jab at ya, just curious, because your face was red and your slurred some words in what little I saw and I wasn't sure. If not then my bad.

Edit- I get to pull a SubZero3:16 here and say... I thought you were a chick :lol but your video says otherwise, so now I know (and knowing's half the battle). Hope you decide to do more Raw reviews if it's fun for ya.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: my take on 3MB



am still into the concept of 3MB, but I haven't been as into their matches as of late. I love the 3MB fan art that sailorswayze does, for example.


----------



## Deptford

Telos said:


> I'll give you so credit for being able to ramble on about Raw for almost as long as an episode of Raw without commercials is! DAMN man!
> 
> If you want to do reviews regularly you should aim to keep it shorter than 15 minutes total IMO. Anything longer and it should probably be in a roundtable format with other people, taking 5 or so minutes to dissect each segment and long term ramifications and such.
> 
> To be fair I don't watch reviews since I don't have that kind of attention span quite honestly. I paused and continued many, many times while watching the SmartMarks Jon Moxley shoot interview, and that was over two hours long.
> 
> Also were you drunk when you shot the video? Not meant to jab at ya, just curious, because your face was red and your slurred some words in what little I saw and I wasn't sure. If not then my bad.


:lol yeah i know, my mind just races. I think that's how I was able to ramble + why I stumble over words. I'm really stumbling over ideas and thinking ahead of myself and stuff and it's kind of hard for me to get stuff out sometimes. Other than that, the rest of it is just how my voice is I guess. No offense taken though, my body language and stuff has always been sort of odd and off  

I know I need to keep in under 15 minutes though. I don't expect anyone to watch all of it :lol 
I had fun making it though (Y) Hopefully I'll get better at it and be able to get stuff across clearer and faster the more I do it. Thanks for the feedback!

oh and my face was sunburnt cuz I just got back from a cruise lol. It went to honduras and belize and its like 100 degrees there wtf!


----------



## tbp82

In a perfect world Roman Reigns would dominate the rumble even saving Seth and Dean from elimination on more than one occasion have it come down to Roman Dean and Batista have Reigns have Batista near the rope ready to go over when Dean tosses Reigns over and then as he argues with Reigns have Ambrose get tossed by Batista.


----------



## Telos

Deptford said:


> :lol yeah i know, my mind just races. I think that's how I was able to ramble + why I stumble over words. I'm really stumbling over ideas and thinking ahead of myself and stuff and it's kind of hard for me to get stuff out sometimes. Other than that, the rest of it is just how my voice is I guess. No offense taken though, my body language and stuff has always been sort of odd and off
> 
> I know I need to keep in under 15 minutes though. I don't expect anyone to watch all of it :lol
> I had fun making it though (Y) Hopefully I'll get better at it and be able to get stuff across clearer and faster the more I do it. Thanks for the feedback!


Psst: I edited a little more commentary, lol

One thing you can try is what a lot of people on YouTube do and crop out stuff. If you've ever seen a video by Peter Chao (I was blown away when I heard that he's worked for WWE doing video promos, he may still for all I know), you'll see that he puts a bunch of small videos into one. This allows you to get your thoughts in and be more to-the-point.

I did this once when I was in college. Kofi Kingston's father was my professor in this class (we would talk for a solid hour after every class and it was before he revealed to me about Kofi, this was when Kofi was going to debut in ECW... I can talk more about this another time). I made a video presentation using Photo Booth on Mac, and editing it with iMovie, and everyone loved it. Sadly I lost the original video at some point while archiving my files so I won't get to share that with you but the Peter Chao thing is a reference point to work with.


----------



## Deptford

Telos said:


> Psst: I edited a little more commentary, lol
> 
> One thing you can try is what a lot of people on YouTube do and crop out stuff. If you've ever seen a video by Peter Chao (I was blown away when I heard that he's worked for WWE doing video promos, he may still for all I know), you'll see that he puts a bunch of small videos into one. This allows you to get your thoughts in and be more to-the-point.
> 
> I did this once when I was in college. Kofi Kingston's father was my professor in this class (we would talk for a solid hour after every class and it was before he revealed to me about Kofi, this was when Kofi was going to debut in ECW... I can talk more about this another time). I made a video presentation using Photo Booth on Mac, and editing it with iMovie, and everyone loved it. Sadly I lost the original video at some point while archiving my files so I won't get to share that with you but the Peter Chao thing is a reference point to work with.


whoa that's super cool about Kofi's dad!! 
but ya I am to use this stuff next week and bookmark all this to come back to for my rumble review. I owe you one (Y):cheer


----------



## CALΔMITY

I just found a bundle of Ambrose pics and this one caught my attention. So eerie and yet so hot. 
Can anyone tell me what it's from?


----------



## Reaper

I think if booked properly, considering the supreme ring talents Usos, Shield, Rhodes and even the Wyatts, if they're together in the ring for even a few minutes, it could potentially make for one of the most intensely worked and technically superior Rumble moments of all time. And I'm not exaggerating. I really hope that we see most if not all of the guys in the ring together. It could make for some crazy spots and intense moments.


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> I just found a bundle of Ambrose pics and this one caught my attention. So eerie and yet so hot.
> Can anyone tell me what it's from?


That's from his Buffalo Bad Boy promo

http://dailymotion.com/video/xxeuo7_have-you-seen-the-buffalo_sport


----------



## CALΔMITY

Agreed, Jones. All we can do is hope at this point. I'm not setting myself up for disappointment either. I know that it's entirely possible that the booking could screw up, say, the Shield or at least not utilize them to their fullest. I don't really want another attitude era, but man if only those boys could do their job with less restrictions. I'm going to stay hopeful, but I'm not going to let myself get too disappointed if the rumble doesn't go as well as it could and should.




Telos said:


> That's from his Buffalo Bad Boy promo
> 
> http://dailymotion.com/video/xxeuo7_have-you-seen-the-buffalo_sport


Thanks so much Telos!

I really need to get off my lazy ass and watch more of his older stuff. 
I laughed so hard at the beginning. He seemed so drunk. 
God, to be that girl he licked...























ANYWAY

The whole thing was gold, but I was able to come back down from cloud 9 and marvel at the end of the vid. He is just amazing at what he does.


----------



## Joshi Judas

NeyNey said:


> There was/is!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas
> Loved that Thread!!!
> 
> -> Here you go <-
> 
> 
> 
> I care!
> 3MB is fucking awesome!




3MB Baybayyy :lmao :banderas

Ok I gotta get to work, will make Shield related posts from there.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Have a good work day!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Calahart said:


> Have a good work day!


Such a thing exists? :lol

And from what SD spoilers I read,



Spoiler: Smackdown



The Shield will be a part of the obligatory multi man brawl going into the Rumble. I don't get why they couldn't do this on Raw


----------



## CALΔMITY

Quoth the Raven said:


> *Such a thing exists?* :lol
> 
> And from what SD spoilers I read,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> The Shield will be a part of the obligatory multi man brawl going into the Rumble. I don't get why they couldn't do this on Raw


Ya never know. :lol



Spoiler: about SD soiler



My only guess is that they might be trying to keep the interest high. Even though Raw is more heavily showcased, we do get a lot of just the same old stuff on smackdown that we had already seen on raw.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Speaking of the Rumble, last 3 years we've been getting an obligatory crazy spot where someone gets thrown out but doesn't get eliminated- JoMo did the Spiderman, Kofi did the handstand and then Kofi did that chair hopping which was kinda lame.

Anyway, I think Seth could pull a cool stunt if given the chance. Or is it gonna be Kofi again? They're gonna have to be creative to keep finding new tricks though.


----------



## CALΔMITY

God I hope it isn't kofi again. :lmao
Sethie would be great for that kind of spot. :mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> I am so done right now


:faint:



SubZero3:16 said:


> Oooo, we're posting favorite gifs :dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Books shall be written about the greatest wrestling bromance of all time.


Indeed. This bromance must go down in history *puts on my writer hat*



Deptford said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R__DhNtPV1g
> 
> I make RAW review and give you guys a shoutout at the end
> You have to turn it up bc I have a soft voice though.
> And I like to ramble adn get distracted so it's super long :\


Whoa, I applaud you for talking that long :lol. 



Quoth the Raven said:


> Such a thing exists? :lol
> 
> And from what SD spoilers I read,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> The Shield will be a part of the obligatory multi man brawl going into the Rumble. I don't get why they couldn't do this on Raw





Spoiler: Smackdown



As long as they're not hitting each other yet, I'm good. And I hear they also cut a promo about the Rumble: http://www.lordsofpain.net/reports/...RS_FOR_THIS_WEEK_S_WWE_SMACKDOWN_1_24_14.html



And I agree, Seth could be the one pulling a Kofi instead of Kofi (Sorry Kofi). He's definitely got the skill for it.

Telos, wow, Kofi's dad was your professor? So cool


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> :faint:
> Indeed. This bromance must go down in history *puts on my writer hat*


You write fanfics? If so you better fork up some links, girl. :ambrose3


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> You write fanfics? If so you better fork up some links, girl. :ambrose3


:lol I haven't written them in forever--I think the last was back in 2006 and it was about Harry Potter.

Seth and Dean have highly inspired two of the characters in the novel I'm working on though


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R__DhNtPV1g
> 
> I make RAW review and give you guys a shoutout at the end
> You have to turn it up bc I have a soft voice though.
> And I like to ramble adn get distracted so it's super long :\


your video is over an hour long damn boy :lelbrock I'll watch it when I have time, I've got classes in an hour












JacqSparrow said:


> *Gasp* Bunny, I thought we were friends! :side:
> 
> (That drawing is hilarious, though--Dean and Roman's faces in the background)
> 
> 
> I really see them becoming the DX of this era, in the sense that their reunions after splitting will always be awesome moments. And in the sense that the three of them will never be far from one another.












I know why many people like it, but it just looks weird to me. Why didn't he go for a tank top like Dean :side: If booked right and if they stay together for a while I can see them become the next four horsemen :mark:



JacqSparrow said:


> :lol I haven't written them in forever--I think the last was back in 2006 and it was about Harry Potter.
> 
> Seth and Dean have highly inspired two of the characters in the novel I'm working on though


Share if your done 

This gif made me :lol he's so weird.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ah fanfics and fanart :lol

I was listening to the Randy Orton interview by Sam Roberts recently. He said how the fans sometimes tweet him these links to things they say are interesting and he's clicked on them a few times to discover some disturbing things :lol

Sam asked him if they pair him with someone else from the roster and Randy replies "Oh it's Cody, it's always me and Cody" :lmao :lmao :lmao

And yeah, I've read some Harry Potter and Naruto fanfics because one was written by a friend and she recommended the others. They were good reads actually but I know for every one good fic, there are around 20 terrible ones :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

My facebook wall was covered with shield memes , and I LOVE it :cheer


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ah fanfics and fanart :lol
> 
> I was listening to the Randy Orton interview by Sam Roberts recently. He said how the fans sometimes tweet him these links to things they say are interesting and he's clicked on them a few times to discover some disturbing things :lol
> 
> Sam asked him if they pair him with someone else from the roster and Randy replies "Oh it's Cody, it's always me and Cody" :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> And yeah, I've read some Harry Potter and Naruto fanfics because one was written by a friend and she recommended the others. They were good reads actually but I know for every one good fic, there are around 20 terrible ones :lol


I think as a wrestler who was married to a woman for years and has a kid, that really has to be disturbing those shippings

Found this on tumblr anyone knows who that chick is?


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol I haven't written them in forever--I think the last was back in 2006 and it was about Harry Potter.
> 
> Seth and Dean have highly inspired two of the characters in the novel I'm working on though


Well when you do finish then definitely share! :mark:



Quoth the Raven said:


> Ah fanfics and fanart :lol
> 
> Sam asked him if they pair him with someone else from the roster and Randy replies "Oh it's Cody, it's always me and Cody" :lmao :lmao :lmao


Randy and Cody oh my god. :lmao :lmao :lmao

I've drawn some....stuff...
Nothing explicit or anything. Just suggestive. The shipper in me wants to get real down and dirty with my art, but I blush too much and get embarrassed before anything gets drawn and so nothing gets done. :lol I'm trying to work on that.






OH AND ALSO GUYS









I am laughing right now. I don't know if I should be or not~


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ah fanfics and fanart :lol
> 
> I was listening to the Randy Orton interview by Sam Roberts recently. He said how the fans sometimes tweet him these links to things they say are interesting and he's clicked on them a few times to discover some disturbing things :lol
> 
> Sam asked him if they pair him with someone else from the roster and Randy replies "Oh it's Cody, it's always me and Cody" :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> And yeah, I've read some Harry Potter and Naruto fanfics because one was written by a friend and she recommended the others. They were good reads actually but I know for every one good fic, there are around 20 terrible ones :lol







that's the video <3


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> I know why many people like it, but it just looks weird to me. Why didn't he go for a tank top like Dean :side: If booked right and if they stay together for a while I can see them become the next four horsemen :mark:
> 
> Share if your done
> 
> This gif made me :lol he's so weird.


Okay, we're friends again *hug* :lol Those memes! Especially the first one.

And I definitely will-my goal for the year is to complete it. If I'm lucky enough to get it published, this thread is getting a mention for all the awesome pics and gifs that inspired me ;-)




Quoth the Raven said:


> Ah fanfics and fanart :lol
> 
> I was listening to the Randy Orton interview by Sam Roberts recently. He said how the fans sometimes tweet him these links to things they say are interesting and he's clicked on them a few times to discover some disturbing things :lol
> 
> Sam asked him if they pair him with someone else from the roster and Randy replies "Oh it's Cody, it's always me and Cody" :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> And yeah, I've read some Harry Potter and Naruto fanfics because one was written by a friend and she recommended the others. They were good reads actually but I know for every one good fic, there are around 20 terrible ones :lol


Randy and Cody :lol well, he should've seen that one coming the moment they formed Legacy.

And that is so true about fanfics. I stopped reading them because the number of bad ones started outweighing the good ones after Twilight and 50 Shades of Gray came out. 




Calahart said:


> Well when you do finish then definitely share! :mark:
> 
> I've drawn some....stuff...
> Nothing explicit or anything. Just suggestive. The shipper in me wants to get real down and dirty with my art, but I blush too much and get embarrassed before anything gets drawn and so nothing gets done. :lol I'm trying to work on that.


Caly, you can draw the cover for it ;-) I know your dilemma though-every fanfic I've ever written is very PG because writing a kissing scene makes me feel embarrassed :lol. I once had to get my friend to write a makeout scene for me because I just couldn't do it. I think I've gotten better at it now, but I still can't write anything beyond that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Caly, you can draw the cover for it ;-)


Right on.



-----
So cute ~










There was cute...and then there was Seth.


















I particularly liked this one surprisingly the most of the 3.


----------



## Joshi Judas

JacqSparrow said:


> Okay, we're friends again *hug* :lol Those memes! Especially the first one.
> 
> And I definitely will-my goal for the year is to complete it. If I'm lucky enough to get it published, this thread is getting a mention for all the awesome pics and gifs that inspired me ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randy and Cody :lol well, he should've seen that one coming the moment they formed Legacy.
> 
> And that is so true about fanfics. I stopped reading them because the number of bad ones started outweighing the good ones after Twilight and 50 Shades of Gray came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caly, you can draw the cover for it ;-) I know your dilemma though-every fanfic I've ever written is very PG because writing a kissing scene makes me feel embarrassed :lol. I once had to get my friend to write a makeout scene for me because I just couldn't do it. I think I've gotten better at it now, but I still can't write anything beyond that.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App




You write? Awesome. There's this totally awesome e-fed right here on Wrestling Forum called PWC, which could use the writing skills of someone like you, and easily accessible by clicking the link on my sig.

But you're probably busy so sorry for the shameless plug :lol


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_Im hoping for Seth to pull something creative to not get over the top rope the way Kofi did, but wont get my hopes up, only hoping._


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Calahart said:


> Right on.
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> So cute ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was cute...and then there was Seth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I particularly liked this one surprisingly the most of the 3.


oh my heart, the last photo, the crossfit one is definitely my favorite photo of colby:cheer


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> You write fanfics? If so you better fork up some links, girl. :ambrose3


I write them as well, you don't have to guess too hard, who they're about :cool2



Quoth the Raven said:


> Ah fanfics and fanart :lol
> 
> I was listening to the Randy Orton interview by Sam Roberts recently. He said how the fans sometimes tweet him these links to things they say are interesting and he's clicked on them a few times to discover some disturbing things :lol
> 
> Sam asked him if they pair him with someone else from the roster and Randy replies "Oh it's Cody, it's always me and Cody" :lmao :lmao :lmao


There are tons about him and Cody and most of them are terrible. But they're even more about him and Cena and it always convenient that he never mentions those. 

But as with anything once in a while you stumble across a fanfic that has you like :faint: why hasn't this person got a book deal???


Oh and all of those pics of Seth, he's so damn pretty.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I write them as well, you don't have to guess too hard, who they're about :cool2


Got any links?  I have my usual shield fanfics, but I've read them all so much I practically have them memorized. It's about time to expand.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I have a confession to make:

I read John Cena and Randy Orton fanfic or as the ship is called Centon


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Got any links?  I have my usual shield fanfics, but I've read them all so much I practically have them memorized. It's about time to expand.


Don't come complaining to me when your mind gets all warped 



SóniaPortugal said:


> I have a confession to make:
> 
> I read John Cena and Randy Orton fanfic or as the ship is called Centon


Yeah Centon is like the most popular slash. Although I kinda prefer Punk/Cena mainly because in most of them Punk always one up Cena and it's hilarious :lmao

Oh right Shield thread, I'm a Rolleigns shipper of course but all three together can be magic.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Don't come complaining to me when your mind gets all warped


I'm not finished with what I'm reading yet, but so far I'm really enjoying your stuff. I may be too shy to produce smut, but I'm not too shy to read/view it. Not to mention you write very well. The way you describe things and convey emotion paints an excellent picture for me.


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> I write them as well, you don't have to guess too hard, who they're about :cool2












You want to share those stories 



:mark: :mark: :mark:

People who are just as thirsty as me _and _read fanfics?









If there's one thing I learned from getting into Wrestling fanfiction last year: Wrestling fans are some Freaky McNasties lol

Some of the fics I've read were just O_O. Holy shit :lol

The Shield stories, especially the Dean/Seth ones, be on a whole different level.

At some point, most of the Shield fanfiction writers decided that Seth is definitely the slut of the group while Dean likes to dish out the pain :lol

I write stories too, but I've never delved into the fanfiction territory.

I want to write some Shield suff and put the shameless smut that goes on in my head on paper, but I get so flustered writing sex scenes .

I can read them for sure, but writing them? Psh, I start to blush and try to type the scene out quickly as possible lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

^ You know my pain, then. :lol
I really like subzero's stuff. It doesn't just go straight into smut. It really tells a story at the same time. That's how I prefer it.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Right on.
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> So cute ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was cute...and then there was Seth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I particularly liked this one surprisingly the most of the 3.


So my dad walked by as I was looking at these pics :lol. *pretends to hug monitor* 

I love that one with Reigns. He actually looks kind of badass with his face in shadow like that. The second one...whoa, collarbones. And he is so pretty in the last one...except for his hair :lol



SubZero3:16 said:


> I write them as well, you don't have to guess too hard, who they're about :cool2
> 
> But as with anything once in a while you stumble across a fanfic that has you like :faint: why hasn't this person got a book deal???
> 
> *Don't come complaining to me when your mind gets all warped *


I know! I've read a lot of stuff online that's really good and I'm like, this is actually worth paying for.

I was gonna ask you to link me too, then I saw that line, and I doubted myself, then I read this:
|
v



Calahart said:


> I'm not finished with what I'm reading yet, but so far I'm really enjoying your stuff. I may be too shy to produce smut, but I'm not too shy to read/view it. Not to mention you write very well. The way you describe things and convey emotion paints an excellent picture for me.


Link please :mark: I'll try to ease myself into it



Quoth the Raven said:


> You write? Awesome. There's this totally awesome e-fed right here on Wrestling Forum called PWC, which could use the writing skills of someone like you, and easily accessible by clicking the link on my sig.
> 
> But you're probably busy so sorry for the shameless plug :lol


I've just looked up the link on your sig, and wow :lol. I'm good with storylines (well, I hope I am--I've only been pitching ideas to my brother) but not so much with the technical details, so I'm not sure how well I could do this


----------



## Wynter

Calahart said:


> ^ You know my pain, then. :lol
> I really like subzero's stuff. It doesn't just go straight into smut. It really tells a story at the same time. That's how I prefer it.


I much rather have a story that just happens to have sex in it than the Porn Without Plot type. 

I mean, they're great for one shots and some mult-shots, but some stories really overdose on the sex lol

Though I'm quite impressed how fast some of these writers get into sex scenes lol

*A lot of fanfictions I've read:*

Me: First chapter is going pretty good so far. Grammar isn't shitty. Got a nice plot going. Can't wait to see--annnnnnd there's already a cock in his mouth. All righty then." :lol Some like to get straight to the point. I guess I can dig it lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

JacqSparrow said:


> I've just looked up the link on your sig, and wow :lol. I'm good with storylines (well, I hope I am--I've only been pitching ideas to my brother) but not so much with the technical details, so I'm not sure how well I could do this



Hah! Mostly the storylines and feuds for the show are decided by the Creative team. You just need to create a character- male or female doesn't matter, and write stories for it. For example, my character is Kyle "The Gaijin" Elric, a former street thug who fucked up magnificently in his life, was off to Japan, was taken under the wing of one Miyamoto sensei, learnt the Bushido code, matured and came back to the US. There he learns his ex girlfriend had his daughter and is raising it with another man.

Basically write out a 1500-2500 word story every time you have a match and try relating it with your opponent and showing us why your character should win. You can also include a promo in there :lol

Ok that's enough plugging now :lmao If you like writing on your free time or are interested, you can go through a few RPs and get a better idea. And I've got friends in Creative who could give you a push :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

@Sparrow: PM'd it to ya.



WynterWarm12 said:


> I much rather have a story that just happens to have sex in it than the Porn Without Plot type.
> 
> I mean, they're great for one shots and some mult-shots, but some stories really overdose on the sex lol
> 
> Though I'm quite impressed how fast some of these writers get into sex scenes lol
> 
> *A lot of fanfictions I've read:*
> 
> Me: First chapter is going pretty good so far. Grammar isn't shitty. Got a nice plot going. Can't wait to see--annnnnnd there's already a cock in his mouth. All righty then." :lol Some like to get straight to the point. I guess I can dig it lol


Well yeah essentially that's what it's ultimately all about. :lol However I think it makes it more worthwhile for it to be an actual story at the same time.


In other news...
Nyawww

















This just in...









hnnnngh


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> @Sparrow: PM'd it to ya.
> 
> 
> Well yeah essentially that's what it's ultimately all about. :lol However I think it makes it more worthwhile for it to be an actual story at the same time.
> 
> 
> In other news...
> Nyawww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnnnngh


Got it--thanks!

<3 <3 <3 I know a lot of people think it's kind of gross to have a dog licking you on the mouth...but my dog used to do that to me so I find it super sweet.

Oh DEAN


----------



## Wynter

I love dogs so much, i damn near treat them like I gave birth to them :lol Yeah, I'm going to be one of _those_ pet owners.

Animal lover for life <3

But, the lips licking thing... I can't. The rest of my face is fair game though 

Who knows, maybe if I had my own dog, I wouldn't care.

Then again, I saw the places some dogs put their tongues so...yeah, maybe not lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Oh thanks for the praise Calahart but dont be fooled I'm all about the smut. I just throw in a storyline for show :lol 

I'm pretty swamped at work right now so I dont have time to read the thread so if anyone wants the link just pm me.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh thanks for the praise Calahart but dont be fooled I'm all about the smut. I just throw in a storyline for show :lol


Okay girl. Whatever you say.


----------



## Wynter

Okay, I might have fangirled a little bit when I saw who *SubZero *was on that site :lol

But, I'm also a sad panda because I've already read most of your stories. Except for like 2. I bookmarked those lol
(I have no life so I've read damn near all Shield stories on that site too. Don't judge me )

Though, *SubZero*.....you are a cruel person for My Immortal. You know what you did! lol


----------



## TheVipersGirl

was rewatching the shield vs big e langston cody rhodes and goldust match

took note on what cole said when ambrose and big e entered the ring he's like "the united states champion and the intercontinental champion" 
i know that there's been rumors of the two title belts to be unified.
seth pinned the intercontinental champion by using blackout. i dont know if that says something.

but do you think its possible or do you want to see rollins as the first unified intercontinental/us champion?

im full of hopes.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Okay, I might have fangirled a little bit when I saw who *SubZero *was on that site :lol
> 
> But, I'm also a sad panda because I've already read most of your stories. Except for like 2. I bookmarked those lol
> (I have no life so I've read damn near all Shield stories on that site too. Don't judge me )
> 
> Though, *SubZero*.....you are a cruel person for My Immortal. You know what you did! lol


Ahhhh, I caused a fangirl reaction :dance

My Immortal practically haunted me until I wrote it. It just wouldn't get out head until then.


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ahhhh, I caused a fangirl reaction :dance
> 
> My Immortal practically haunted me until I wrote it. It just wouldn't get out head until then.


There I was, 3 in the damn morning with tears running down my face, as I cursed you and praised in my mind :lol

I didn't know if I wanted to hit you for making such a sad story or give you kudos for writing a great one .

My heart and I were like :banderas for Seth. 

The last moments between him and Dean, and him being cold and wanted to be warm with Roman
and then Seth knowing the ambulance that was coming was useless and just ugh...hate you lol

Okay, let me stop fangirling.










I'm good now


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> There I was, 3 in the damn morning with tears running down my face, as I cursed you and praised in my mind :lol
> 
> I didn't know if I wanted to hit you for making such a sad story or give you kudos for writing a great one .
> 
> My heart and I were like :banderas for Seth.
> 
> The last moments between him and Dean, and him being cold and wanted to be warm with Roman
> and then Seth knowing the ambulance that was coming was useless and just ugh...hate you lol
> 
> Okay, let me stop fangirling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good now


SPOILERS :blatter


----------



## Deptford

Calahart said:


> @Sparrow: PM'd it to ya.
> 
> 
> Well yeah essentially that's what it's ultimately all about. :lol However I think it makes it more worthwhile for it to be an actual story at the same time.
> 
> 
> In other news...
> Nyawww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnnnngh


o.m.g. 

these are like two of my favorite pictures ever now. If there's one thing I like as much as The Shield it's baby animals and if there's one thing I like more than Dean, it's messy hair-hoody Dean. Saved and Saved to my comp


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> There I was, 3 in the damn morning with tears running down my face, as I cursed you and praised in my mind :lol
> 
> I didn't know if I wanted to hit you for making such a sad story or give you kudos for writing a great one .
> 
> My heart and I were like :banderas for Seth.
> 
> The last moments between him and Dean, and him being cold and wanted to be warm with Roman
> and then Seth knowing the ambulance that was coming was useless and just ugh...hate you lol
> 
> *Okay, let me stop fangirling.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good now


No it's fine, do go on










:lol


----------



## TheVipersGirl

To Calahart:
Iit would be nice if you PM me those fanfics!


----------



## Callisto

TheVipersGirl said:


> was rewatching the shield vs big e langston cody rhodes and goldust match
> 
> took note on what cole said when ambrose and big e entered the ring he's like "the united states champion and the intercontinental champion"
> i know that there's been rumors of the two title belts to be unified.
> seth pinned the intercontinental champion by using blackout. i dont know if that says something.
> 
> but do you think its possible or do you want to see rollins as the first unified intercontinental/us champion?
> 
> im full of hopes.


You gals already thinking ahead of the game, too much for me.

I haven't even formed a semblance of a solid prediction for the Royal Rumble, other than Ambrose being eliminated by one of his partners. It's probably better to have that element of surprise anyway.


----------



## CALΔMITY

TheVipersGirl said:


> To Calahart:
> Iit would be nice if you PM me those fanfics!


I'll have subzero do that for you since she's on. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I'll have subzero do that for you since she's on. :lol


Done!

I'm legit excited for the rumble because of the boys! I hope I have a good stream.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I see Batista as the favorite to win the Rumble on betting sites and thus, a possibility of a Batista/Orton main event at Mania. My interest in the Rumble has just gone wayyy down.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I've said it what seems like a million times, but I'm super excited for the rumble as well. I just have a gut feeling that the three of them are going to have "that moment" where they give a stare-down. If that happens...:mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I've said it what seems like a million times, but I'm super excited for the rumble as well. I just have a gut feeling that the three of them are going to have "that moment" where they give a stare-down. If that happens...:mark:


Yup! Wait, are the Wyatts entering the Rumble because if so :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas


----------



## Joshi Judas

I should be excited about this Rumble as well. Infact I was until a few hours ago, with all the possibilities between The Shield, Punk and the Wyatts.

But ugh, Batista fpalm


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> I should be excited about this Rumble as well. Infact I was until a few hours ago, with all the possibilities between The Shield, Punk and the Wyatts.
> 
> But ugh, Batista fpalm


So I take it your not a fan of Pimp Granddaddy Skinny Jeans?


----------



## Honey Bucket

If we even get a small tease with The Shield and The Wyatts, then personally I'll deem the match a success. Bonus if Bryan comes out winning the whole thing.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup! Wait, are the Wyatts entering the Rumble because if so :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas


I wouldn't be surprised if they were. 



SubZero3:16 said:


> So I take it your not a fan of Pimp Granddaddy Skinny Jeans?


oh lord 











THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> If we even get a small tease with The Shield and The Wyatts, then personally I'll deem the match a success. Bonus if Bryan comes out winning the whole thing.


Frankly I don't really mind who winds up coming out the winner. It's the action up until the end that I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Wynter

There's so many possible things to happen at the Rumble with my favorites and that's why I'm so excited for it :mark: :mark: :mark:

So many scenarios can happen with the boys and maybe WWE will give us another Shield/Wyatts tease :mark: 

I still want that stable vs stable war to happen.


When the time finally comes where Dean, Seth and Roman have no choice but to start fighting each other. 
That moment of hesitation and them just looking at one another before all hell breaks loose :lenny

I think they're going to help each other at first depending on their numbers in the the Rumble.

They believe their brotherhood is strong and might try to keep that "we're a unit" mentality.

Yeah, we'll see when shit gets real lol










We gotta rejoice in this gif because this could be the last time they bromance if WWE breaks them up right after the Rumble :banderas.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wyatts vs Shield stable is a must at some point. I wish it would have taken place back when they were teasing it a couple of months ago. The crowd seemed very hot for it when they were teasing it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

SubZero3:16 said:


> So I take it your not a fan of Pimp Granddaddy Skinny Jeans?


Usually I'm indifferent to him. But with the way they've inserted him into the Rumble and title picture, he's become an excitement vacuum for me.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Frankly I don't really mind who winds up coming out the winner. It's the action up until the end that I'm looking forward to.


Same here.



WynterWarm12 said:


> There's so many possible things to happen at the Rumble with my favorites and that's why I'm so excited for it :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> So many scenarios can happen with the boys and maybe WWE will give us another Shield/Wyatts tease :mark:
> 
> I still want that stable vs stable war to happen.
> 
> 
> When the time finally comes where Dean, Seth and Roman have no choice but to start fighting each other.
> That moment of hesitation and them just looking at one another before all hell breaks loose :lenny
> 
> I think they're going to help each other at first depending on their numbers in the the Rumble.
> 
> They believe their brotherhood is strong and might try to keep that "we're a unit" mentality.
> 
> Yeah, we'll see when shit gets real lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We gotta rejoice in this gif because this could be the last time they bromance if WWE breaks them up right after the Rumble :banderas.


That gif is everything. At least in my heart I know the bromance is real behind the scenes since they won't stop talking about it in interviews so at least that would ease my pain when they break up.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Usually I'm indifferent to him. But with the way they've inserted him into the Rumble and title picture, he's become an excitement vacuum for me.


Well thanks for the nightmares :no:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Hey that Batista gif is more entertaining than any match he'll be in :lmao


Back to the Shield, I still maintain that Ambrose will enter at #2, though there is a slight chance it could be Rollins too, since he's the workhorse. But more likely Ambrose.

I don't know if The Shield will draw consecutive numbers or arrive at regular intervals but they better not eliminate any one Shield member before the entire group is in the ring.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

The Rumble match is the perfect way to start the Shield/Wyatts feud. This killer six man tag at XXX would be epic. Plus, when Shield lose, it will probably add to the growing tension within the group. Especially with how they lose, which will probably be a communication breakdown of some sorts or a mistake like at TLC.


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, I kind of want the boys to be stubborn bastards and try to hold on to being a stable after the Rumble :lol

At least long enough for them to feud with the Wyatts.

They've been slow burning this whole time and idk if Rumble would be the right time for the implosion to happen.

Not just yet. 

They still have a lot to offer as a stable. And there's much more room for tension to fester between them.

Let them vs The Wyatts at Mania and then break up. The potential for that feud shouldn't be wasted.

Then the boys can spend the next month or so feuding with each other as singles competitors and duke it out at Extreme Rules or at another PPV.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Calahart said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they were.


Harper and Rowan are in the Rumble match at least. Not sure about Bray since he apparrently has a one-on-one match with Daniel Bryan booked (though given the concussion thing I'm considering the realness of that match very much up in the air).

Also, after seeing him and Cody in that spot on RAW... I really wanna see Reigns use his Superman Punch to knock someone over the top rope. I'd mark, without a hint of shame about it afterwards.

EDIT: About the inevitable break-up: I don't even think it will happen at the Rumble. The booking of this has been going back and forth for so long that I wouldn't be surprised if they stayed together through the Road to Wrestlemania. Seriously, one week they have tension among the group then they come out next week and work flawlessly with no hints of any cracks in the dynamic at all.

It's almost like WWE is just trying to delay it for as long as possible and their way to do it is "let's only mention it every other week or so, that'll stagger it out a tad."

Plus yeah, breaking them up without having any kind of feud with the Wyatt Family seems like wasted potential.

Really, I'm still torn on their breakup. I don't want the bromance to end all bromances to be over, but at the same time if they split they can finally have matches against each other and god only knows with the talent involved those will be fucking awesome to behold.


----------



## tbp82

I lost all interest in a Wyatt vs. Shield feud watching Bray get destroyed by Daniel Bryan. The way he was portrayed there you could a 3 on 1 with The Wyatts vs. Roman Reigns and it would not be a shock to see Reigns win easily and clean.


----------



## Deptford

I dunno. The Wyatts just got "infiltrated" by Bryan (so I'm sensing maybe this might lead to eventual doubt with Harper or Rowan too?) 
and The Shield has been getting "weaker" if you will because of the breakup story. 

Neither faction is in their prime or in any place for me to get excited about a 6 man tag between them imo.
4 or 5 months ago would've been perfect though.


----------



## Bearodactyl

I was already happy with a slow burn break up. IF they're going with a SUPER slow break up however, that kinda implodes JUST as we start thinking "ok, they got things sorted again", I would be utterly impressed. Just so realistic, didn't know booking had it in them... Can't help but wonder how much influence on it all Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns have. Making the details fit with the overall narative. Very, VERY impressed.


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, that's the biggest disappointment about the Wyatts vs Shield thing. It should have already happened.

They should have went at it when the Wyatts were still mysterious and felt like a legit threat.

I don't know how many people would actually care for the feud now.

If it does happen however, promos/segments would be the most important thing in the feud imo. 
They need to have interactions outside the ring and constantly amp up the tension and hatred for each other. 

It shouldn't be one of those feuds where it's all based around matches. 
I don't want to see them have a match with each other every damn week until Mania and that's their so called "feud".

A good build up needs to happen between the stables. 

Bray and Dean need to go balls to the walls at each other on the mic.

I want a lot of altercations, mind games and backstage segments with the Shield and Wyatts.

They stables should only truly get their hands on each other at WrestleMania. 
Then the match would have substance and won't be stale and overdone.


----------



## truelove

The shield will last until summerslam, bank on that


----------



## Bearodactyl

Random Dean Ambrose throwback compilation vid. Because I felt like it.. 



So much derp... :lmao


----------



## tbp82

truelove said:


> The shield will last until summerslam, bank on that


Just curious how do you see it shaking out since you think they can make The Breakup Storyline last that long.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

truelove said:


> The shield will last until summerslam, bank on that


I agree with this. I honestly think they'll face each other for the title (be this a unified title, or us title) in one of the top matches on the card in 2014. I also think Rollins will go over and win the belt utilising it as a crusier weight style title (especially if still the US title) and Reigns/Ambrose will have some sort of grudge feud where the storyline between the two of them will be the USP rather than a title.


----------



## truelove

tbp82 said:


> Just curious how do you see it shaking out since you think they can make The Breakup Storyline last that long.


because for one WWE is not gonna break apart one of the biggest teams they created that put on great matches and make good money for them with a growing female and male fanbase
2nd Wyatts vs Shield would be an excellent extreme rules 6 man tag team match if booked right if they face in WM
3rd MITB with all three will cause the major implosion with either reigns or rollins winning it because Ambrose and Reigns is a fued waiting to happen after summerslam once Reigns has a big match vs someone like cena/batista/sheamus


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> I dunno. The Wyatts just got "infiltrated" by Bryan (so I'm sensing maybe this might lead to eventual doubt with Harper or Rowan too?)
> and The Shield has been getting "weaker" if you will because of the breakup story.
> 
> Neither faction is in their prime or in any place for me to get excited about a 6 man tag between them imo.
> 4 or 5 months ago would've been perfect though.


I definitely agree with this. They ruined the fun of a Wyatt vs shield storyline for me because of that Bryan storyline, I mean what where they thinking fpalm

Loved the Batista mocking :lol


----------



## Deptford

psycho bunny said:


> I definitely agree with this. They ruined the fun of a Wyatt vs shield storyline for me because of that Bryan storyline, I mean what where they thinking fpalm
> 
> Loved the Batista mocking :lol


Yeah I dunno what's been going on with the wyatts and Bryan but I wish it wasn't happening lol. I'm fine with The Shield breakup atm and loving it but I'm sure once they actually break up I'm gonna be a mad fanboy for a little while  

thanks for watching some though bunny!! :cheer:cheer 
I'm gonna make the next one 15 minutes or shorter :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

at a house show Seth's t-shirt :lol










Who's really the best in the world now? :lol


----------



## cindel25

I like smut and I demand you all write smutty bsdm fan fic about me, COMMUNITY DICK & FLAWLESS HAIR.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> I like smut and I demand you all write smutty bsdm fan fic about me, COMMUNITY DICK & FLAWLESS HAIR.


Ewww…. hetero smut is so vanilla











Sorry my dear but that's not my forte, maybe one of the others will be brave enough


----------



## Deptford

hmm hetero smut you say?


----------



## TheVipersGirl

seth rollins wearing a cm punk shirt


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Who's really the best in the world now? :lol


Takin one of Punk's shirts eh? I love how Seth just taunts his foes in his little ways.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> Yeah I dunno what's been going on with the wyatts and Bryan but I wish it wasn't happening lol. I'm fine with The Shield breakup atm and loving it but I'm sure once they actually break up I'm gonna be a mad fanboy for a little while
> 
> thanks for watching some though bunny!! :cheer:cheer
> I'm gonna make the next one 15 minutes or shorter :lol


Your welcome, it was very interesting to watch. But yeah it would be more appealing if your vids where shorter  I totaly agree with you on the wyatts :side:. When the shield breaks up I'm gonna have a breakdown -.- 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

TheVipersGirl said:


> seth rollins wearing a cm punk shirt


Dean's derp face in the second pic :lol:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banjo

The Shield won't last past WrestleMania. Most WWE teams and groups only have a shelf life of around one year. Like Legacy. And just like Legacy, the end should come in a triple threat match at WrestleMania... to see which one of the Shield is "the best".

(Roman Reigns. obvs.)


----------



## iamnotanugget

Art of Wrestling podcast with Ambrose and Colt Cabana

http://tsmradio.com/coltcabana/2014/01/22/aow-183-dean-ambrose/


----------



## SóniaPortugal

iamnotanugget said:


> Art of Wrestling podcast with Ambrose and Colt Cabana
> 
> http://tsmradio.com/coltcabana/2014/01/22/aow-183-dean-ambrose/


I love Dean Ambrose's voice


----------



## Joshi Judas

Rollins and Reigns won the Tag Team of the Year award in the Wrestling Observer Awards that came out. Reigns was also named the Most Improved Wrestler of 2013.


----------



## BeastBoy

Quoth the Raven said:


> Rollins and Reigns won the Tag Team of the Year award in the Wrestling Observer Awards that came out. Reigns was also named the Most Improved Wrestler of 2013.


Wow, for the first time I agree with what Meltzer said. Am I going insane?


----------



## Joshi Judas

The awards are not just decided by Meltzer though. _The awards are voted for by the readership of the newsletter, which includes various insiders of the industry, such as promoters, agents, and performers, as well as journalists, historians, and fans._ (from Wikipedia) So in a way it's different from his match ratings which is all Meltzer.

But yes, I agree with the choices (Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Quoth the Raven said:


> Rollins and Reigns won the Tag Team of the Year award in the Wrestling Observer Awards that came out. Reigns was also named the Most Improved Wrestler of 2013.


I can agree with this.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Guys I don't know if anyone is aware of this already but Ambrose is on this week's Art of Wrestling Podcast w/ Colt Cabana. Really awesome podcast (in general not just cos of this) - he has a mini rant near the end about people no selling (both in the indy circuit and wwe and then how it causes the need to hit hard) and it was damn nice to hear him saying it how it is! Also the guy is constantly dipping (chewing tabacco and spitting) throughout the whole bloody thing :lmao can't quite give up that vice eh, mox?! :lol

For those of you who swoon over his voice I recommend putting those headphones in ladies (and gents) - definitely helped me get through my bout of running on the dreadmill this morning in the gym. A+ workout session! 

There is one bit when he says 'do me a favour' and I know a shit ton of peeps on here are gonna blow over that :lmao

Just a heads up but I'm sure everyone is aware, might be nice discussion point for the next couple of pages of this thread before SD :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Guys I don't know if anyone is aware of this already but Ambrose is on this week's Art of Wrestling Podcast w/ Colt Cabana. Really awesome podcast (in general not just cos of this) - he has a mini rant near the end about people no selling (both in the indy circuit and wwe and then how it causes the need to hit hard) and it was damn nice to hear him saying it how it is! Also the guy is constantly dipping (chewing tabacco and spitting) throughout the whole bloody thing :lmao can't quite give up that vice eh, mox?! :lol
> 
> For those of you who swoon over his voice I recommend putting those headphones in ladies (and gents) - definitely helped me get through my bout of running on the dreadmill this morning in the gym. A+ workout session!
> 
> There is one bit when he says 'do me a favour' and I know a shit ton of peeps on here are gonna blow over that :lmao
> 
> Just a heads up but I'm sure everyone is aware, might be nice discussion point for the next couple of pages of this thread before SD :mark:


I was listening with headphones from the start. His voice is so gavel-like yet I still find it sexy. I knew he smoked, but I didn't know he chewed as well. :lol


Where I'm at he just got done saying somethin like "I don't like to feel like I've accomplished something, because then you kinda stop moving forward." in talking about complacency. That's definitely a quote that I want to try to apply in my life.

He also states that he is, in fact, not shy like everyone makes him out to be. He just doesn't mingle much or ask a million questions. He also doesn't like getting involved with politics. He just wants to show up, do his best, but just always stay ahead of the game at the same time.


It's really been amazing to get more of a look at Ambrose and how he feels about certain things. I have already had much respect for the man with what little of him that I did know, but that respect has been skyrocketed to a whole new level.




By the way, I just stumbled across another version of this moment. It looks even more epic with it slowed down.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I can not wait to watch the podcast at home :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Truthfully I felt a little reluctant at first when I saw that it was over an hour long, but I went for it anyway. I just listened to it while browsing in other tabs. Definitely worth it.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Truthfully I felt a little reluctant at first when I saw that it was over an hour long, but I went for it anyway. I just listened to it while browsing in other tabs. Definitely worth it.


Wow that's long but i'll try :side: 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> Hah! Mostly the storylines and feuds for the show are decided by the Creative team. You just need to create a character- male or female doesn't matter, and write stories for it. For example, my character is Kyle "The Gaijin" Elric, a former street thug who fucked up magnificently in his life, was off to Japan, was taken under the wing of one Miyamoto sensei, learnt the Bushido code, matured and came back to the US. There he learns his ex girlfriend had his daughter and is raising it with another man.
> 
> Basically write out a 1500-2500 word story every time you have a match and try relating it with your opponent and showing us why your character should win. You can also include a promo in there :lol
> 
> Ok that's enough plugging now :lmao If you like writing on your free time or are interested, you can go through a few RPs and get a better idea. And I've got friends in Creative who could give you a push :lol


Your character is interesting! He'd make a fascinating read.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Ahhhh, I caused a fangirl reaction :dance


Your fics = (Y) Very well-written!



Quoth the Raven said:


> I see Batista as the favorite to win the Rumble on betting sites and thus, a possibility of a Batista/Orton main event at Mania. My interest in the Rumble has just gone wayyy down.


I haven't cared about the Rumble winner since the year Cena won  I'm just in it for the actual match shenanigans. I'm so excited for what could happen.



SubZero3:16 said:


> So I take it your not a fan of Pimp Granddaddy Skinny Jeans?


:lmao!!!!



WynterWarm12 said:


> We gotta rejoice in this gif because this could be the last time they bromance if WWE breaks them up right after the Rumble :banderas.


Wynter, don't do this to me! Not yet!

If WWE is smart, though, they can't do the breakup now. Its full impact is going to get overshadowed by RTWM. I'd rather they go for it after Mania to keep the post-WM momentum going. And because I need time to ice my heart after reading Zero's stories



SubZero3:16 said:


> at a house show Seth's t-shirt :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's really the best in the world now? :lol


Oh SETHIE. I love you.

Downloading the podcast now. This should get me through work tonight :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> Wow that's long but i'll try :side:


Yeah I have an extremely limited attention span, but...it's Dean Ambrose in this podcast so... :lmao
It definitely helped to just have other things to do while listening.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> I was listening with headphones from the start. His voice is so gavel-like yet I still find it sexy. I knew he smoked, but I didn't know he chewed as well. :lol
> 
> 
> Where I'm at he just got done saying somethin like "I don't like to feel like I've accomplished something, because then you kinda stop moving forward." in talking about complacency. That's definitely a quote that I want to try to apply in my life.
> 
> He also states that he is, in fact, not shy like everyone makes him out to be. He just doesn't mingle much or ask a million questions. He also doesn't like getting involved with politics. He just wants to show up, do his best, but just always stay ahead of the game at the same time.
> 
> 
> It's really been amazing to get more of a look at Ambrose and how he feels about certain things. I have already had much respect for the man with what little of him that I did know, but that respect has been skyrocketed to a whole new level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I just stumbled across another version of this moment. It looks even more epic with it slowed down.


Yeah, this is the attitude he talked about having in that infamous shoot interview. Definitely worked for him so far. I like how he's that guy who doesn't get involved in all the high school drama bullshit, just keeps his head down and lets his wrestling and promos do the talking for him. For me, that shows a lot of confidence in himself, his work ethic and what he is all about as a person. To be honest its highly attractive and its one of the things that draws me to him. 

When he said something along the lines of "You learn more if you just listen" - speaks volumes and really is true. 

I like how he balanced himself in the whole thing - going from speaking really in great depth about stuff and whilst not entirely eloquent he can draw people in, to then going on to talk about how the shirt he is wearing is the same shirt he has had on for the entire week and how it smells pretty bad :lmao Just brilliant! 

I've seen people commenting on all the f-bombs he through out there, but I was just lol-ing.


----------



## CALΔMITY

People complaining about the f-bombs? Or just talking about it? Either way who cares? :lmao Not a big deal.

Anyway, yeah his attitude about his career (and life in general) is the biggest reason why I am drawn to him too. Don't get me wrong I find him to be a sexy motherfucker, and I'll have my moments where I'll simply swoon over him, but I just can't think of him so objectively all the time like that. I don't feel like I am exactly like him, but I _can_ relate to a lot of what he stands for.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Yeah I have an extremely limited attention span, but...it's Dean Ambrose in this podcast so... :lmao
> It definitely helped to just have other things to do while listening.


My attention span is really short (I'm currently in class says enough :lol) But like you said its Dean after all :yum: i can not wait to listen to it though you all make it sound so exciting :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> Yeah, this is the attitude he talked about having in that infamous shoot interview. Definitely worked for him so far. I like how he's that guy who doesn't get involved in all the high school drama bullshit, just keeps his head down and lets his wrestling and promos do the talking for him. For me, that shows a lot of confidence in himself, his work ethic and what he is all about as a person. To be honest its highly attractive and its one of the things that draws me to him.
> 
> When he said something along the lines of "You learn more if you just listen" - speaks volumes and really is true.
> 
> I like how he balanced himself in the whole thing - going from speaking really in great depth about stuff and whilst not entirely eloquent he can draw people in, to then going on to talk about how the shirt he is wearing is the same shirt he has had on for the entire week and how it smells pretty bad :lmao Just brilliant!
> 
> I've seen people commenting on all the f-bombs he through out there, but I was just lol-ing.


Ieuw that shirt thing disgust me a bit, i'll let it go for once because its him :side:.I've seen a couple of video's of ziggler when he is outside of WWE trust me he's worse when it comes to f bombs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

AHHHHHHH AMBROSE PODCAST 


i am to listen to all atm


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> My attention span is really short (I'm currently in class says enough :lol) But like you said its Dean after all :yum: i can not wait to listen to it though you all make it sound so exciting :mark:


He has such a lovely voice :lol


----------



## tbp82

Listen to the Ambrose podcast. I find it ironic that he stated that he likes watching Randy Orton. A man that many people on this board think is horrible.


----------



## CALΔMITY

^ Opinions!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tbp82 said:


> Listen to the Ambrose podcast. I find it ironic that he stated that he likes watching Randy Orton. A man that many people on this board think is horrible.


I never said he's horrible i kinda like him inring. The moment when he starts talking is when i wanna zap him away from my screen. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NeyNey

iamnotanugget said:


> Art of Wrestling podcast with Ambrose and Colt Cabana
> 
> http://tsmradio.com/coltcabana/2014/01/22/aow-183-dean-ambrose/


*OH MY FUCKING GOD FUCK YEAH, FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas

BRB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

Also [email protected] Rollins in the Punk Shirt :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> I never said he's horrible i kinda like him inring. The moment when he starts talking is when i wanna zap him away from my screen.


:lol I find him technically good, but a bit robotic...like his voice.

Bunny, listen to the podcast!! I just finished it and it's great! :mark: So much respect for him--guys like him is why I love wrestling.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

NeyNey said:


> *OH MY FUCKING GOD FUCK YEAH, FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> BRB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> Also [email protected] Rollins in the Punk Shirt :lol


:lol:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> *OH MY FUCKING GOD FUCK YEAH, FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> BRB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> Also [email protected] Rollins in the Punk Shirt :lol


HI NEYNEY
I just know you'll be marking out like crazy.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol I find him technically good, but a bit robotic...like his voice.
> 
> Bunny, listen to the podcast!! I just finished it and it's great! :mark: So much respect for him--guys like him is why I love wrestling.


I'm in class :side: i'll listen to it when I'm home. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rockdig1228

To all of you who are listening to Cabana's podcast just for Dean Ambrose, I encourage you to listen to past episodes as well. Colt is great at these & it's awesome to hear the stories that people tell - it runs the gamut from indy stars, WWE performers, promoters & even legends like Stone Cold, Jake Roberts & Scott Hall.

If you're interested in other podcasts from Shield members, episode 8 features Seth Rollins before he came to WWE (so it's listed under Tyler Black).


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> I'm in class :side: i'll listen to it when I'm home.


Aww! Well, knowing that it's waiting for you when you get home should get you through the day


----------



## JacqSparrow

rockdig1228 said:


> If you're interested in other podcasts from Shield members, episode 8 features Seth Rollins before he came to WWE (so it's listed under Tyler Black).


I've been looking for the Tyler Black one, but I can't get it for free :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> Aww! Well, knowing that it's waiting for you when you get home should get you through the day


I can't wait already thanks ^^


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## napalmdestruction

Damn, I turn on the computer, go to tsmradio.com/coltcabana like I do every single week and the guest is DEAN AMBROSE! Amazing stuff from Colt once again. Ambrose is just so awesome. He has the strangest personality, he was born to be a pro-wrestler.

His rant on internet fans, smarks and indie wrestling is :lmao. What a lunatic.


----------



## DareDevil

Man, I haven't been here is like 2 days and it feels like a month. How are you guys, anything new?


----------



## TheVipersGirl

http://tsmradio.com/coltcabana/
does anybody have a better link to listen to? it cant seem to load on my computer and from what i read on this board there is a tyler black/cabana podcast too? please post!


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*DEAN AMBROSE/JON MOXLEY DID A TRY OUT FOR TNA BEFORE HE JOINED IN TO WWE :O*


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> *OH MY FUCKING GOD FUCK YEAH, FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> BRB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> Also [email protected] Rollins in the Punk Shirt :lol


You are going to die if you haven't already... It's nothing new really but still :mark: :banderas :cheer :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

napalmdestruction said:


> Damn, I turn on the computer, go to tsmradio.com/coltcabana like I do every single week and the guest is DEAN AMBROSE! Amazing stuff from Colt once again. Ambrose is just so awesome. He has the strangest personality, he was born to be a pro-wrestler.
> 
> *His rant on internet fans, smarks and indie wrestling is :lmao. What a lunatic.*


:lmao I know I was lol-ing at that part so much. He's right though, everyone does think they know everything now. 

Also, when he said he'd demonstrate the Honky Tonky Man back off (which I'm assuming we all kinda know what it looks like) and it's an audio podcast I was just like 'Dude... C'mon' :lmao AUDIO _AUDIO_ Duh.


----------



## JacqSparrow

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Man, I haven't been here is like 2 days and it feels like a month. How are you guys, anything new?


Hi Vicky! Hope your cough/sore throat is healed!

Dean Ambrose podcast on Art of Wrestling  go listen!


----------



## rockdig1228

JacqSparrow said:


> I've been looking for the Tyler Black one, but I can't get it for free :lol


Even if you do have to pay $4.99 for the first 10 podcasts to listen to the Tyler Black one, it's worth it. The other one that's a must listen in those first 10 is the CM Punk interview - it's before his infamous pipe bomb promo & you can tell how frustrated he was at the time and he tells some fun stories about how he was keeping his sanity in a work environment that he really didn't enjoy that much.

Christopher Daniels & Samoa Joe are also in that first group which are fun listens too.


----------



## NeyNey

AOW was fantastic! :clap
Once again Ambrose shows what a great guy he is. 
The way he talks is always such a joy. 
Also some really nice wisdom here: LISTEN. :banderas

His little rant about internet smarks and Wanna-be Observers was indeed just perf. :clap
Thank god he keeps his hands off of Twitter and Facebook.



rockdig1228 said:


> To all of you who are listening to Cabana's podcast just for Dean Ambrose, I encourage you to listen to past episodes as well. Colt is great at these & it's awesome to hear the stories that people tell - it runs the gamut from indy stars, WWE performers, promoters & even legends like Stone Cold, Jake Roberts & Scott Hall.


Yeah, he says that himself in the Podcast. 
AOW is indeed awesome. Listend to a few in the past, Sara Del Rey, Kevin Steen, William Regal, etc. loved them all. Even Hornswoggle, thanks to Eddie Ray.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> His little rant about internet smarks and Wanna-be Observers was indeed just perf. :clap
> Thank god he keeps his hands off of Twitter and Facebook.


Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## napalmdestruction

Colt has taken his first 35 episodes and put them on sale for 4.99$ I think, so if you really like some of the new ones and want to listen to them again I recommend you download them and keep them. I know I have the Cliff Compton in Nigeria episode saved on my hard drive because that episode is a :lmao guarantee every single time I listen to it. Or just pay him the 5$ because he sure as hell deserves it. I've listened to pretty much every single episode (except the live ones, which are hit and miss) and they're all good or great.

I've seen interviews with Ambrose before and it's strange because he's clearly really intelligent and insightful but at the same time he sounds like a crazy drunk/drug addict/hobo. I guess that's part of his appeal and why so many people love him.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't normally listen to podcasts. Admittedly I gravitated towards this one out of bias.


----------



## DareDevil

JacqSparrow said:


> Hi Vicky! Hope your cough/sore throat is healed!
> 
> Dean Ambrose podcast on Art of Wrestling  go listen!


Alright thanks  will do. And I'm still a bit sick.


----------



## Deptford

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Man, I haven't been here is like 2 days and it feels like a month. How are you guys, anything new?


Does this mean you're feeling better devil? :dance:dance

and Idk there is an Ambrose podcast and Seth wearing Punk's shirt and no one ever got back to me about making hetero fanfic (probably not too popular on here :lol ) 

THATS ABOUT IT I THINK?
It's hard to keep up anyways.. :side:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Alright thanks  will do. And I'm still a bit sick.


I think i've got a few of your germs because I'm starting to feel sick too :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

If it's just a small cough, a shot of whisky cures it for me :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Welcome back Vicky! Sorry that you're still feeling ill. Actual sicknesses tend to linger a bit. Get well soon damn it!


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> I don't normally listen to podcasts. Admittedly I gravitated towards this one out of bias.


Same here. I can listen to music for hours, but somehow, it's hard for me to listen to people talk for very long :lol. 



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Alright thanks  will do. And I'm still a bit sick.


 Tea?



Deptford said:


> Idk there is an Ambrose podcast and Seth wearing Punk's shirt and no one ever got back to me about making hetero fanfic (probably not too popular on here :lol )


I used to write hetero fanfic...just not wrestling ones :lol



psycho bunny said:


> I think i've got a few of your germs because I'm starting to feel sick too :lol


Those are some pretty powerful germs! 

Maybe this will help you both feel better:


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


>




I JUST hearted that gif on tumblr not too long ago. :lol


----------



## Deptford

awww everyone chipping in to help the shield thread baby feel better :-') 
you guys... 

(idk how to post gifs but if i could it would be a "tearing up bc of all the feels" gif)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Of course! We carez about each other.


----------



## Deptford

Calahart said:


> Of course! We carez about each other.


Sometimes I feel foreign to this concept in my life I guess :argh: 
oh well not to make it about me! lol.

I'm listening to the Ambrose podcast currently :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer 
It took Cabana like 5 minutes to let Dean start talking though :no: 
he must now die..


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Talking With Soup - Seth Rollins
"Seth Rollins and I talk about the first wrestling gimmick he created, how he bridged music and wrestling, airline woes, *erotic fan fiction* and more!"

my bold highlight...um...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Have to give that AOW interview a listen later today. Been waiting for Ambrose to do it for a while now.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> I'm listening to the Ambrose podcast currently :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer
> It took Cabana like 5 minutes to let Dean start talking though :no:
> he must now die..


I fast-forwarded through that first 5 minutes. :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

That little piece of hair sticking out from under his cap.... Aww





TheVipersGirl said:


> Talking With Soup - Seth Rollins
> "Seth Rollins and I talk about the first wrestling gimmick he created, how he bridged music and wrestling, airline woes, *erotic fan fiction* and more!"
> 
> my bold highlight...um...


So this is the ambrollins/ambreigns etc :argh::argh::argh:

Lol, it's not new regarding him being "on to" people - he def lurks with his old tumblr account. :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Awww that _is_ cute.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Geez with all of these interviews,shows, matches being wrestling fan is a full time job.


----------



## Telos

Damn I have a LOT of catching up to do itt

When it went on and on about fanfic and smut (ex. Orton x Cody :lelbrock ) I tuned out :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> That little piece of hair sticking out from under his cap.... Aww






@ the grinch shirt













Listened to the podcast on my way to work and finished it at work. let me tell you the feelings going through my body listening to that man's voice pumping through my speakers on the ride to work, the bass, ugh....a thing of beauty.


I love listening to his stories. He's a great story teller. I wonder how good he is at talking dirty during sex. Like, is he one of those guys that is just the simple one liner types or is he one of those that describes the dirtyness in detail as he goes along. Hopefully it's the latter. Yum.

I lol'd so hard in the beginning when he used the word superfluous, but pronounced it "superfluss". Sucha cutie. 

Imagine now if he had left a whole pile of his shit in an old apartment. Fan girls would be paying top dollar for even the littlest of his crummies.


Biggest no shit sherlock moment of the podcast? When he said he has no problem meeting girls. NO SHIT.



Otherwise, it's definitely something I'll listen to again.


----------



## Joshi Judas

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> @ the grinch shirt
> 
> Imagine now if he had left a whole pile of his shit in an old apartment. Fan girls would be paying top dollar for even the littlest of his crummies.



:no::no:

Atleast I hope not!

:kobe

Gotta listen to the podcast soon.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

SubZero3:16 said:


> Geez with all of these interviews,shows, matches being wrestling fan is a full time job.


Yeah, and it's even harder if you follow something else too like MMA, indies and/or puroresu.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

THE GAME and AMBROSE, face to face:


----------



## CALΔMITY

ShowStopper said:


> THE GAME and AMBROSE, face to face:


:banderas


----------



## tylermoxreigns

ShowStopper said:


> THE GAME and AMBROSE, face to face:


No one understands my feels for this picture

It's like 7 year old favourite wrestler meets modern day favourite wrestler. 

MY FEELS


----------



## Wynter

tylermoxreigns said:


> No one understands my feels for this picture
> 
> It's like 7 year old favourite wrestler meets modern day favourite wrestler.
> 
> MY FEELS


Girl *YES*. The feels I have for this gif is 










Lord knows I used to love me some Triple H when I was younger. 

(loved him even more once my hormones started to kick in years later :cool2 lol)

I'd fan out for any of my all time favorites to go head to head with my current favs.

I'd admittedly :mark: for a Ambrose vs Triple H feud

....as long as Dean didn't get his ass kicked in the end lol Nobody got time for that:side:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Girl *YES*. The feels I have for this gif is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord knows I used to love me some Triple H when I was younger.
> 
> (loved him even more once my hormones started to kick in years later :cool2 lol)
> 
> I'd fan out for any of my all time favorites to go head to head with my current favs.
> 
> *I'd admittedly :mark: for a Ambrose vs Triple H feud
> 
> ....as long as Dean didn't get his ass kicked in the end lol Nobody got time for that:side:*












BIB - this is me. Ambrose would have to go over and Trips would have to let his ego go for the sake of my family's ears considering I would no doubt shout an expletive or two at the screen if it ever happened 

me = :mark: :mark: :mark: 

The first time Ambrose whipped out the spinebuster in WWE I marked like a bitch because of Trips feels :cheer:lmao:mark:


----------



## cindel25

So the CHEERLEADER knows about the fan fiction?!?! 

I see you cat burglar! I bet he writes some under an alias. Let me go find out.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> So the CHEERLEADER knows about the fan fiction?!?!
> 
> I see you cat burglar! I bet he writes some under an alias. Let me go find out.


Yup. Talks about how he becomes physically ill after reading one paragraph :lol

His issues ain't my problem :lmao


----------



## Wynter

tylermoxreigns said:


> BIB - this is me. Ambrose would have to go over and Trips would have to let his ego go for the sake of my family's ears considering I would no doubt shout an expletive or two at the screen if it ever happened
> 
> me = :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> The first time Ambrose whipped out the spinebuster in WWE I marked like a bitch because of Trips feels :cheer:lmao:mark:












No one would be prepared for the full on mark mode I would go on if Dean went over Triple after a glorious feud :banderas. I would be need to be held after I swear :lol

In my fantasy booking, they'd both be full on heels during that feud. I know Heel vs Heel is rare, but I wants it.

Idk if I can ever see Dean as a true babyface. I guess he would be a tweener at best.

Both of them going at each other on the mic and then having the meanest of all stare downs











If(when) Dean becomes a huge star in the future, we both know Triple H is going to find a way to insert his ass in a storyline with him lol

So this wouldn't be an impossible feud :mark:


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup. Talks about how he becomes physically ill after reading one paragraph :lol
> 
> His issues ain't my problem :lmao


Then he really needs to stay far away from Fanfiction.net and authors like mxjoyride or he'd be scarred for life :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

ShowStopper said:


> THE GAME and AMBROSE, face to face:


I remember this :banderas

I always thought that this moment was foreshadowing something else to come. Loved the staredown :mark: 

Or maybe Mr. " I'm bi a lot of things but lingual isn't one of them" was appreciating Ambrose in his attire
:draper2

Ambrose vs Trips promo where he's allowed to respond would be just so :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Then he really needs to stay far away from Fanfiction.net and authors like mxjoyride or he'd be scarred for life :lol


I love her work :mark: :mark:

Man, there are some other fanfics I would love to recommend but the poor dude might end up in asylum if he ever reads them :lol


----------



## BarneyArmy

Sorry if repost.

SkySportsNewsRadio ‏@SSNRadio 3h

We'll speak to @WWERollins @TheShieldWWE ahead of the Royal Rumble after 8:45 this evening #WWE @WWE

https://soundcloud.com/skysportsradio/wwe-seth-rollins-talks-royal


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> I love her work :mark: :mark:
> 
> Man, there are some other fanfics I would love to recommend but the poor dude might end up in asylum if he ever reads them :lol


Oh, so you love those Freaky McNasties type stories huh??










I see you girl :cool2

I'm not even gonna lie, I really enjoy those too even though I act like I don't


lol I don't think Seth could physically read more than three sentences from the stories I would send him.

One chapter from 'For Real' and he will never look at his fans the same way again :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh, so you love those Freaky McNasties type stories huh??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you girl :cool2
> 
> I'm not even gonna lie, I really enjoy those too even though I act like I don't
> 
> 
> lol I don't think Seth could physically read more than three sentences from the stories I would send him.
> 
> One chapter from 'For Real' and he will never look at his fans the same way again :lol


Hey at least he would know the reason why the shield has so many female fans. Half of them like to think that they're doing each other :lol


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> Hey at least he would know the reason why the shield has so many female fans. Half of them like to think that they're doing each other :lol


lol Very true. I don't think he knows how deep and real the thirst goes.

He's gotten a good glimpse though :lol

I know a lot of fans only ship the bromance, but I am _not_ one of them lol

In my mind, shit goes down once those cameras are off

Yeah, we all know that's not true, but I like my version better :


----------



## CM Jewels

Listening to Dean on Cabana's show.

I get it ladies. His voice is heaven.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> lol Very true. I don't think he knows how deep and real the thirst goes.
> 
> He's gotten a good glimpse though :lol
> 
> I know a lot of fans only ship the bromance, but I am _not_ one of them lol
> 
> In my mind, shit goes down once those cameras are off
> 
> *Yeah, we all know that's not true,* but I like my version better :


I know nothing of a sort. I mean I can't prove that it doesn't happen 



CM Jewels said:


> Listening to Dean on Cabana's show.
> 
> I get it ladies. His voice is heaven.


----------



## CM Jewels

I'm a grown ass man swooning over here.

My bro Dean gets the hoes though, no doubt.

"I have no problem meeting women"

:ambrose2:ambrose3


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Just listened through that myself. Another great interview. Ambrose reminded me again why I love him so much. I could listen to him talk for hours upon hours upon hours. Have to give it up for Colt too though. He really does a great job with those interviews.


----------



## HEELKris v2.0

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Just listened through that myself. Another great interview. Ambrose reminded me again why I love him so much. I could listen to him talk for hours upon hours upon hours. Have to give it up for Colt too though. He really does a great job with those interviews.


you must be gay.


----------



## Wynter

CM Jewels said:


> I'm a grown ass man swooning over here.
> 
> My bro Dean gets the hoes though, no doubt.
> 
> "I have no problem meeting women"
> 
> :ambrose2:ambrose3


I just rep'd you because you have wonderful taste in wrestlers  lol

And yessss, join in on the Dean/Jon love train. 










It's crowded as fuck in here though. Only the fiercest and thirstiest bitches survive.

Good luck. 











 Just kidding. Yeah, I'm sure Jon doesn't have a shortage of women throwing themselves at him.
Cocky bastard knows the affect he has on the ladies(and some men) :lol

He is a super cool dude though. You can't help but like and respect him as a wrestler and as a person.
He has no qualms about what comes out of that mouth of his either lol. I can dig that.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

HEELKris v2.0 said:


> you must be gay.


I like to listen him talk and that makes me gay? :kobe


----------



## SubZero3:16

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I like to listen him talk and that makes me gay? :kobe


Ignore him. Obviously he bathes in ignorance.


----------



## JacqSparrow

TheVipersGirl said:


> Talking With Soup - Seth Rollins
> "Seth Rollins and I talk about the first wrestling gimmick he created, how he bridged music and wrestling, airline woes, *erotic fan fiction* and more!"





SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup. Talks about how he becomes physically ill after reading one paragraph :lol
> 
> His issues ain't my problem :lmao


Alas. Exposed. Sweetie, lesson learned: you NEVER venture into fanfic territory. Especially if you KNOW they're about you. :lol

He actually made it to one paragraph, though...  




WynterWarm12 said:


> No one would be prepared for the full on mark mode I would go on if Dean went over Triple after a glorious feud :banderas. I would be need to be held after I swear :lol
> 
> Both of them going at each other on the mic and then having the meanest of all stare downs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If(when) Dean becomes a huge star in the future, we both know Triple H is going to find a way to insert his ass in a storyline with him lol
> 
> So this wouldn't be an impossible feud :mark:


When this happens (I agree, it's not impossible with Triple H's track record), please, Triple H, don't be goofy even if the urge strikes you. Dean needs to be seen as unbalanced and dangerous, The-Dark-Knight-Joker-style.

Mean staredown :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Then he really needs to stay far away from Fanfiction.net and authors like mxjoyride or he'd be scarred for life :lol


Haha yeah. Before I got all hooked into Subzero's fanfics I would read mxjoyride's and irishcreamtruffle's shield stuff. Not to mention their collaboration. I liked them so much I would illustrate scenes from one of them. Only like 2, though. Y'all know how I get nervous with that shit. (Tempted to make fan art of Precinct 59 too. Loved that story.)

Anyways Sethie totally notices that stuff. He even retweets the things that some people thirst for him with an awkward response. :lmao Deep down he probably loves the attention.




SubZero3:16 said:


> Ambrose vs Trips promo where he's allowed to respond would be just so :banderas :banderas :banderas


I am hoping for this, yes. :mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Haha yeah. Before I got all hooked into Subzero's fanfics I would read mxjoyride's and irishcreamtruffle's shield stuff. Not to mention their collaboration. I liked them so much I would illustrate scenes from one of them. Only like 2, though. Y'all know how I get nervous with that shit. (Tempted to make fan art of Precinct 59 too. Loved that story.)
> 
> Anyways Sethie totally notices that stuff. He even retweets the things that some people thirst for him with an awkward response. :lmao Deep down he probably loves the attention.


I'm getting started on that fic too.

:lol The attention whore.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

I'd like to see Austin and Jonny chat it up on the Steve Austin show. Two of the all time greats in character creation and psychology. Will have to check out the Cabana interview.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> I'm getting started on that fic too.
> 
> :lol The attention whore.


It's a bit of a read, but I had plenty of free time on my hands so I was able to finish it in a couple of days. :lol


I love how these two look in these shots.


----------



## Eulonzo

ShowStopper said:


> THE GAME and AMBROSE, face to face:


----------



## Wynter

Calahart said:


> It's a bit of a read, but I had plenty of free time on my hands so I was able to finish it in a couple of days. :lol
> 
> 
> I love how these two look in these shots.


sigh *right clicks and saves pics*

I thought my fangirling days were behind me and my computer was safe from millions of pictures being downloaded to it lol

Nope, 22 and my fangirling is worse than when I was 13. Smh.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> It's a bit of a read, but I had plenty of free time on my hands so I was able to finish it in a couple of days. :lol
> 
> 
> I love how these two look in these shots.


I approve. *saves* Dang, my folder is getting stuffed. Maybe I should be categorizing by person now.



WynterWarm12 said:


> I thought my fangirling days were behind me and my computer was safe from millions of pictures being downloaded to it lol
> 
> Nope, 22 and my fangirling is worse than when I was 13. Smh.


:lol I think it only gets worse with age, Wynter. I'm 25 and my fangirling has only intensified with the years (and quantified since I can buy stuff to feed it)


----------



## tylermoxreigns

CM Jewels said:


> I'm a grown ass man swooning over here.
> 
> My bro Dean gets the hoes though, no doubt.
> 
> "I have no problem meeting women"
> 
> :ambrose2:ambrose3


:cool2:cool2:cool2

That's it now, you're done for. Once he has his claws into ya, you just cannot escape (not that you want to) :lol :lol 





WynterWarm12 said:


> sigh *right clicks and saves pics*
> 
> I thought my fangirling days were behind me and my computer was safe from millions of pictures being downloaded to it lol
> *
> Nope, 22 and my fangirling is worse than when I was 13. Smh.*


Feel ya, girl. 22 over here and way worse than I used to be. WTF!? Go figure.




WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> I'd like to see Austin and Jonny chat it up on the Steve Austin show. Two of the all time greats in character creation and psychology. Will have to check out the Cabana interview.


Funny thing is, I was actually thinking the other day when the hell are Colt/Austin gonna get a Shield member on their podcast (I know Rollins was already on as Tyler Black but still... Not a Shield member technically) and then BAM - Ambrose is on this week's eppy of AOW. 

I would love to hear him back and forth with Steve over old values and stuff, they would most likely have a great conversation. Even more so with Austin saying some positive things about what he has seen from The Shield's work on TV.


----------



## BeastBoy

So this thread is 90% about Ambrose and less than 1% about Reigns who is CLEARLY the future of WWE.

Yay for idiot smarks.


----------



## CM Jewels

I've been a Dean fan from the start. I will admit though, the abundance of estrogen in here has kept me away from the thread, lol.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Let the girls have their one fantasy thread on this board.


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> Alas. Exposed. Sweetie, lesson learned: you NEVER venture into fanfic territory. Especially if you KNOW they're about you. :lol
> 
> He actually made it to one paragraph, though...
> 
> :
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Actually what he said was that he's read lots of them and I'm like well if you don't like what people are writing then why are you still reading them? He really does protest a bit too much. :lol



Calahart said:


> Haha yeah. Before I got all hooked into Subzero's fanfics I would read mxjoyride's and irishcreamtruffle's shield stuff. Not to mention their collaboration. I liked them so much I would illustrate scenes from one of them. Only like 2, though. Y'all know how I get nervous with that shit. (Tempted to make fan art of Precinct 59 too. Loved that story.)
> 
> Anyways Sethie totally notices that stuff. He even retweets the things that some people thirst for him with an awkward response. :lmao Deep down he probably loves the attention.


Irishcreamtruffle - now there's a boss writer. I already told her if she was a published author I would buy every single one of her books.

We've all established that he's the attention whore of the group. I don't know if he thinks this innocent act is fooling folks 


Anyhoo, I'm already gathering my snacks for Rumble. God knows I'm only excited for this because I want to see what the Shield does. I love this time of year when Road to Wrestlemania begins.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Hmm I need to gather me up some goodies to snack on as well now that I think about it. :hmm:


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Actually what he said was that he's read lots of them and I'm like well if you don't like what people are writing then why are you still reading them? He really does protest a bit too much. :lol
> 
> Irishcreamtruffle - now there's a boss writer. I already told her if she was a published author I would buy every single one of her books.
> 
> We've all established that he's the attention whore of the group. I don't know if he thinks this innocent act is fooling folks
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm already gathering my snacks for Rumble. God knows I'm only excited for this because I want to see what the Shield does. I love this time of year when Road to Wrestlemania begins.


Finally finished watching the Soup interview, and I laughed at the mention of Primal Rage :lol I played that as a kid. And can I say, just love his voice when he's out of character <3 

He's just trying to keep up the innocent act to get even more fanfic written about him (because if he wanted to he could stay off Tumblr :lol)  please, he knows exactly why they are the sex symbols and he just flaunts it shamelessly.

Just found out that we're actually getting the Rumble only a day late here!!! :cheer 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

I don't use streams but I usually watch it on Dailymotion or Putlocker just a few hours after it airs. I used to stay off these sites until I saw the show earlier, but now I don't mind and read all the spoilers anyway :lol

I've actually got an entire RTWM and WM XXX card planned in my mind, which may or may not happen :lol I should probably post it somewhere soon.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

https://soundcloud.com/skysportsradio/wwe-seth-rollins-talks-royal
Seth Rollins interview with Sky Sports News Radio to promote Royal Rumble


----------



## Joshi Judas

Btw heard that Roman's brother Rosey from the 3 Minute Warning was hospitalised. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> I don't use streams but I usually watch it on Dailymotion or Putlocker just a few hours after it airs. I used to stay off these sites until I saw the show earlier, but now I don't mind and read all the spoilers anyway :lol
> 
> I've actually got an entire RTWM and WM XXX card planned in my mind, which may or may not happen :lol I should probably post it somewhere soon.


I usually read spoilers too, except when there are matches whose results I don't want to know. Which is anything Shield/Punk-related :lol I scroll through them really fast so I don't see who won/lost.

Please do post that 

About Rosey: Oh no  Any idea what happened to him?



TheVipersGirl said:


> https://soundcloud.com/skysportsradio/wwe-seth-rollins-talks-royal
> Seth Rollins interview with Sky Sports News Radio to promote Royal Rumble


So cute. Sethie, we know you want to beat up Jake the Snake for Dean since the snake didn't even touch you :lol I see he's kind of gotten back on cheerleader duty.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Well my proposed card was:

*Host:* Hulk Hogan, like The Rock hosted WM 27.

*Pre Show: Tag Team Championship-* New Age Outlaws(c) vs The Usos

Let NAO win the titles on behalf of the Authority on RR and create some friction between Cody and Goldy. Let them hold it till Mania where The Usos finally get their long awaited title victory.

*1. Opener- Brother vs Brother* Cody Rhodes vs Goldust

Create some friction on the RR pre show when they drop the belts to NAO. Escalate it during the Rumble match and build from there. Keep both faces and show Cody reluctant to go all out on Goldy coz he knows he can beat him. Goldy keeps firing Cody up, asking him to bring his A game coz he wants to prove he still has that fire in him. 

*2. IC title match:* Big E Langston(c) vs Sheamus

Sheamus returns at the Rumble. Show him aggressive and turn him heel during RTWM. Big E continues his reign with some impressive victories but needs to beat a big name. Cue this match. Let Langston go over.

*3. Divas title match:* AJ Lee(c) vs Emma

Keep showing Emma in the crowd for a few weeks with commentary acknowledging she's from NXT. Have AJ Lee run out of challengers and issue an open challenge on a Raw episode. When nobody responds, she gestures to the crowd and the "rookie" Emma, asking her to step up and insulting her. Emma steps in the ring, gives a good underdog performance and AJ resorts to cheating to beat her. Build a feud from there and have Emma end AJ's reign as Divas champ.

*4. Stable vs Stable: The Shield vs Wyatts.*

We all wanna see this. Keep the Shield together till Mania and build this feud from the Rumble match. Have the Wyatts win due to cracks within the Shield finally becoming too big. You can have Reigns break out after the match.

*5. Batista vs Randy Orton non title*

Batista confronted Orton on his return and Orton seems scared. During Cena vs Orton at RR, Orton cheats to win. Later in the Rumble match, Bryan and Batista are the final 2 men. Orton comes out and distracts Batista, costing him the Rumble victory because he doesn't want to face him. At the next ppv, Batista interferes costing Orton the title.

*6. CM Punk vs Triple H*

This match looks to be set in stone. Should be pretty easy to build.

*7. Streak match: Undertaker vs John Cena*

Remember when I said Orton cheats to retain against Cena at RR? Well here's what happens: Cena's in control when the lights go out and the gong strikes and the music plays. Cena gets distracted and loses. Over the next few weeks, have Taker call out Cena, saying how he's the worthiest challenger to the streak and how despite winning 14 titles, he has to do what no man ever has to be truly immortal. Cena accepts and takes on the Streak.

*8. WWE World Heavyweight Championship: Brock Lesnar (c) vs Daniel Bryan*

Bryan loses to Wyatt at RR due to Harper and Rowan. Harper and Rowan will be in the Rumble. Bryan comes out at no.30 and takes them out. Later wins the Rumble by eliminating Batista due to Orton interfering like I said earlier. Thus, earns title shot at Mania.

At EC, Lesnar fights for the title against Orton. Batista costs Orton the title and Lesnar becomes champion.

Thus, the ultimate underdog vs the beast. For Bryan to finally have his moment, he needs to overcome the biggest obstacle. Classic David vs Goliath match with Bryan overcoming the odds.


There, my proposed WM XXX card. Not too hard to book :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Just saw this on Tumblr:





































This is very cool :mark:


----------



## napalmdestruction

BeastBoy said:


> So this thread is 90% about Ambrose and less than 1% about Reigns who is CLEARLY the future of WWE.
> 
> Yay for idiot smarks.


Smarks? I don't think there's a single smark who posts regularly in this thread. This is as markish as it gets. But yeah, let's blame someone for genuinely liking Ambrose instead of who WWE wants them to like.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> Well my proposed card was:
> 
> *Host:* Hulk Hogan, like The Rock hosted WM 27.
> 
> *Pre Show: Tag Team Championship-* New Age Outlaws(c) vs The Usos
> 
> Let NAO win the titles on behalf of the Authority on RR and create some friction between Cody and Goldy. Let them hold it till Mania where The Usos finally get their long awaited title victory.
> 
> *1. Opener- Brother vs Brother* Cody Rhodes vs Goldust
> 
> Create some friction on the RR pre show when they drop the belts to NAO. Escalate it during the Rumble match and build from there. Keep both faces and show Cody reluctant to go all out on Goldy coz he knows he can beat him. Goldy keeps firing Cody up, asking him to bring his A game coz he wants to prove he still has that fire in him.
> 
> *2. IC title match:* Big E Langston(c) vs Sheamus
> 
> Sheamus returns at the Rumble. Show him aggressive and turn him heel during RTWM. Big E continues his reign with some impressive victories but needs to beat a big name. Cue this match. Let Langston go over.
> 
> *3. Divas title match:* AJ Lee(c) vs Emma
> 
> Keep showing Emma in the crowd for a few weeks with commentary acknowledging she's from NXT. Have AJ Lee run out of challengers and issue an open challenge on a Raw episode. When nobody responds, she gestures to the crowd and the "rookie" Emma, asking her to step up and insulting her. Emma steps in the ring, gives a good underdog performance and AJ resorts to cheating to beat her. Build a feud from there and have Emma end AJ's reign as Divas champ.
> 
> *4. Stable vs Stable: The Shield vs Wyatts.*
> 
> We all wanna see this. Keep the Shield together till Mania and build this feud from the Rumble match. Have the Wyatts win due to cracks within the Shield finally becoming too big. You can have Reigns break out after the match.
> 
> *5. Batista vs Randy Orton non title*
> 
> Batista confronted Orton on his return and Orton seems scared. During Cena vs Orton at RR, Orton cheats to win. Later in the Rumble match, Bryan and Batista are the final 2 men. Orton comes out and distracts Batista, costing him the Rumble victory because he doesn't want to face him. At the next ppv, Batista interferes costing Orton the title.
> 
> *6. CM Punk vs Triple H*
> 
> This match looks to be set in stone. Should be pretty easy to build.
> 
> *7. Streak match: Undertaker vs John Cena*
> 
> Remember when I said Orton cheats to retain against Cena at RR? Well here's what happens: Cena's in control when the lights go out and the gong strikes and the music plays. Cena gets distracted and loses. Over the next few weeks, have Taker call out Cena, saying how he's the worthiest challenger to the streak and how despite winning 14 titles, he has to do what no man ever has to be truly immortal. Cena accepts and takes on the Streak.
> 
> *8. WWE World Heavyweight Championship: Brock Lesnar (c) vs Daniel Bryan*
> 
> Bryan loses to Wyatt at RR due to Harper and Rowan. Harper and Rowan will be in the Rumble. Bryan comes out at no.30 and takes them out. Later wins the Rumble by eliminating Batista due to Orton interfering like I said earlier. Thus, earns title shot at Mania.
> 
> At EC, Lesnar fights for the title against Orton. Batista costs Orton the title and Lesnar becomes champion.
> 
> Thus, the ultimate underdog vs the beast. For Bryan to finally have his moment, he needs to overcome the biggest obstacle. Classic David vs Goliath match with Bryan overcoming the odds.
> 
> 
> There, my proposed WM XXX card. Not too hard to book :lol


Emma to end AJ's reign! :mark:

I like this booking. :clap It gives the whole card a very epic feel, and all of the scenarios could really happen.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Btw heard that Roman's brother Rosey from the 3 Minute Warning was hospitalised. Hope he gets better soon.


Oh no  Hope he gets better soon



Quoth the Raven said:


> Well my proposed card was:
> 
> *Host:* Hulk Hogan, like The Rock hosted WM 27.
> 
> *Pre Show: Tag Team Championship-* New Age Outlaws(c) vs The Usos
> 
> Let NAO win the titles on behalf of the Authority on RR and create some friction between Cody and Goldy. Let them hold it till Mania where The Usos finally get their long awaited title victory.
> 
> *1. Opener- Brother vs Brother* Cody Rhodes vs Goldust
> 
> Create some friction on the RR pre show when they drop the belts to NAO. Escalate it during the Rumble match and build from there. Keep both faces and show Cody reluctant to go all out on Goldy coz he knows he can beat him. Goldy keeps firing Cody up, asking him to bring his A game coz he wants to prove he still has that fire in him.
> 
> *2. IC title match:* Big E Langston(c) vs Sheamus
> 
> Sheamus returns at the Rumble. Show him aggressive and turn him heel during RTWM. Big E continues his reign with some impressive victories but needs to beat a big name. Cue this match. Let Langston go over.
> 
> *3. Divas title match:* AJ Lee(c) vs Emma
> 
> Keep showing Emma in the crowd for a few weeks with commentary acknowledging she's from NXT. Have AJ Lee run out of challengers and issue an open challenge on a Raw episode. When nobody responds, she gestures to the crowd and the "rookie" Emma, asking her to step up and insulting her. Emma steps in the ring, gives a good underdog performance and AJ resorts to cheating to beat her. Build a feud from there and have Emma end AJ's reign as Divas champ.
> 
> *4. Stable vs Stable: The Shield vs Wyatts.*
> 
> We all wanna see this. Keep the Shield together till Mania and build this feud from the Rumble match. Have the Wyatts win due to cracks within the Shield finally becoming too big. You can have Reigns break out after the match.
> 
> *5. Batista vs Randy Orton non title*
> 
> Batista confronted Orton on his return and Orton seems scared. During Cena vs Orton at RR, Orton cheats to win. Later in the Rumble match, Bryan and Batista are the final 2 men. Orton comes out and distracts Batista, costing him the Rumble victory because he doesn't want to face him. At the next ppv, Batista interferes costing Orton the title.
> 
> *6. CM Punk vs Triple H*
> 
> This match looks to be set in stone. Should be pretty easy to build.
> 
> *7. Streak match: Undertaker vs John Cena*
> 
> Remember when I said Orton cheats to retain against Cena at RR? Well here's what happens: Cena's in control when the lights go out and the gong strikes and the music plays. Cena gets distracted and loses. Over the next few weeks, have Taker call out Cena, saying how he's the worthiest challenger to the streak and how despite winning 14 titles, he has to do what no man ever has to be truly immortal. Cena accepts and takes on the Streak.
> 
> *8. WWE World Heavyweight Championship: Brock Lesnar (c) vs Daniel Bryan*
> 
> Bryan loses to Wyatt at RR due to Harper and Rowan. Harper and Rowan will be in the Rumble. Bryan comes out at no.30 and takes them out. Later wins the Rumble by eliminating Batista due to Orton interfering like I said earlier. Thus, earns title shot at Mania.
> 
> At EC, Lesnar fights for the title against Orton. Batista costs Orton the title and Lesnar becomes champion.
> 
> Thus, the ultimate underdog vs the beast. For Bryan to finally have his moment, he needs to overcome the biggest obstacle. Classic David vs Goliath match with Bryan overcoming the odds.
> 
> 
> There, my proposed WM XXX card. Not too hard to book :lol


I absolutely love this :mark: :mark: :mark:

Especially Lesnar vs Bryan

This entire card makes sense so naturally it would never happen but if it did :banderas :banderas


----------



## Joshi Judas

I know right!! :banderas :banderas

I don't usually like to brag but that is one card I'm very proud of for putting together and I daresay I did better than the entire WWE Creative team :mark:

But we'll probably get Batista vs Orton or Batista vs Lesnar, Cena with Hogan and Bryan vs Wyatt at Mania fpalm

But if this happens :banderas


----------



## tbp82

Quoth the Raven said:


> Well my proposed card was:
> 
> *Host:* Hulk Hogan, like The Rock hosted WM 27.
> 
> *Pre Show: Tag Team Championship-* New Age Outlaws(c) vs The Usos
> 
> Let NAO win the titles on behalf of the Authority on RR and create some friction between Cody and Goldy. Let them hold it till Mania where The Usos finally get their long awaited title victory.
> 
> *1. Opener- Brother vs Brother* Cody Rhodes vs Goldust
> 
> Create some friction on the RR pre show when they drop the belts to NAO. Escalate it during the Rumble match and build from there. Keep both faces and show Cody reluctant to go all out on Goldy coz he knows he can beat him. Goldy keeps firing Cody up, asking him to bring his A game coz he wants to prove he still has that fire in him.
> 
> *2. IC title match:* Big E Langston(c) vs Sheamus
> 
> Sheamus returns at the Rumble. Show him aggressive and turn him heel during RTWM. Big E continues his reign with some impressive victories but needs to beat a big name. Cue this match. Let Langston go over.
> 
> *3. Divas title match:* AJ Lee(c) vs Emma
> 
> Keep showing Emma in the crowd for a few weeks with commentary acknowledging she's from NXT. Have AJ Lee run out of challengers and issue an open challenge on a Raw episode. When nobody responds, she gestures to the crowd and the "rookie" Emma, asking her to step up and insulting her. Emma steps in the ring, gives a good underdog performance and AJ resorts to cheating to beat her. Build a feud from there and have Emma end AJ's reign as Divas champ.
> 
> *4. Stable vs Stable: The Shield vs Wyatts.*
> 
> We all wanna see this. Keep the Shield together till Mania and build this feud from the Rumble match. Have the Wyatts win due to cracks within the Shield finally becoming too big. You can have Reigns break out after the match.
> 
> *5. Batista vs Randy Orton non title*
> 
> Batista confronted Orton on his return and Orton seems scared. During Cena vs Orton at RR, Orton cheats to win. Later in the Rumble match, Bryan and Batista are the final 2 men. Orton comes out and distracts Batista, costing him the Rumble victory because he doesn't want to face him. At the next ppv, Batista interferes costing Orton the title.
> 
> *6. CM Punk vs Triple H*
> 
> This match looks to be set in stone. Should be pretty easy to build.
> 
> *7. Streak match: Undertaker vs John Cena*
> 
> Remember when I said Orton cheats to retain against Cena at RR? Well here's what happens: Cena's in control when the lights go out and the gong strikes and the music plays. Cena gets distracted and loses. Over the next few weeks, have Taker call out Cena, saying how he's the worthiest challenger to the streak and how despite winning 14 titles, he has to do what no man ever has to be truly immortal. Cena accepts and takes on the Streak.
> 
> *8. WWE World Heavyweight Championship: Brock Lesnar (c) vs Daniel Bryan*
> 
> Bryan loses to Wyatt at RR due to Harper and Rowan. Harper and Rowan will be in the Rumble. Bryan comes out at no.30 and takes them out. Later wins the Rumble by eliminating Batista due to Orton interfering like I said earlier. Thus, earns title shot at Mania.
> 
> At EC, Lesnar fights for the title against Orton. Batista costs Orton the title and Lesnar becomes champion.
> 
> Thus, the ultimate underdog vs the beast. For Bryan to finally have his moment, he needs to overcome the biggest obstacle. Classic David vs Goliath match with Bryan overcoming the odds.
> 
> 
> There, my proposed WM XXX card. Not too hard to book :lol



I'm ok with that card except two matches. 1.) I have no interest in seeing Brock vs. Bryan WWE's done enough all ready to kill Brock's monster image put him in thier with little Bryan and he has zero credibility left. 2.) The Shield vs. The Wyatts. This would've been a great match after thier encounter on Raw but, WWE has since had Bray destroyed by little Bryan before The Wyatts get anywhere near The Shield I want Bray's credibility rebuilt.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'd rather Brock/Bryan than Brock/Batista or Batista/Orton tbh. 

As for Bray's credibility, like I said, have him beat Bryan at RR and go from there. 3 months is enough time to build him back up.

The Shield should keep having their ego clashes but work smoothly as a team in the 6 man tags. Even have Bray cut promos on Ambrose or Reigns to make them doubt their teammates so he can weaken The Shield.


Although with you saying little Bryan, I take it you're not a Daniel Bryan fan? :lol


----------



## tbp82

Quoth the Raven said:


> I'd rather Brock/Bryan than Brock/Batista or Batista/Orton tbh.
> 
> As for Bray's credibility, like I said, have him beat Bryan at RR and go from there. 3 months is enough time to build him back up.
> 
> The Shield should keep having their ego clashes but work smoothly as a team in the 6 man tags. Even have Bray cut promos on Ambrose or Reigns to make them doubt their teammates so he can weaken The Shield.
> 
> 
> Although with you saying little Bryan, I take it you're not a Daniel Bryan fan? :lol


Actually, Believe it or not I am a Daniel Bryan fan I'm from the south and I enjoyed his work in Memphis Championship Wrestling as The American Dragon. I was at the Jackson, Tennessee show when he wrestled Lord Steven Regal. I met him back then and he was a great guy. But, I'm one of those people who think that Size and Look is important in wrestling. It's hard for me to see Bryan beating a Brock Lesnar maybe with a quick roll-up or something but other than that why doesn't Brock just swat the little guy away?

Also, if they're gonna push Bryan for the title match at Mania does he needa lose to Bray at the rumble. The only finish I can see working there to keep credibility for Bray with a loss would be to have Bryan lock Bray in the Yes! lock and show Bray smiling or enjoying the move, basically enjoying the pain. This is basically what WCW did with Raven in his match with Benoit at Clash of The Champions.

As far as The Shield is concerned for mania I'd like either Reigns vs. Ambrose or Reigns vs. Ambrose vs. Rollins.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_Jon Moxley fans_
































_Roman _








_Oh shit he knows_
































_on being wwe sex symbols_
















_cutie <3_


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> I know right!! :banderas :banderas
> 
> I don't usually like to brag but that is one card I'm very proud of for putting together and I daresay I did better than the entire WWE Creative team :mark:
> 
> But we'll probably get Batista vs Orton or Batista vs Lesnar, Cena with Hogan and Bryan vs Wyatt at Mania fpalm
> 
> But if this happens :banderas
> 
> As for Bray's credibility, like I said, have him beat Bryan at RR and go from there. 3 months is enough time to build him back up.
> 
> The Shield should keep having their ego clashes but work smoothly as a team in the 6 man tags. Even have Bray cut promos on Ambrose or Reigns to make them doubt their teammates so he can weaken The Shield.


You did :lol Just by putting a worthy Divas match on there.

Unfortunately, Batista/Orton seems to be where they're going *sigh* Something tells me I'm going to have a hard time paying attention to the rest of the Rumble match once Punk and the Shield have been taken out.

I'd like to see Bray trying to get the "monster" out of Roman or even Seth. Dean's monster is already peeking through after all.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheVipersGirl said:


> _Jon Moxley fans_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Roman _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Oh shit he knows_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _on being wwe sex symbols_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _cutie <3_


I saw the entire gifset on tumblr, gawwwddddd his hair was so pretty :banderas

Oh Sethie the weirdest thing on tumblr are pics of you in your cyberfights matches mid boner :cool2


----------



## CALΔMITY

What the hell is up with football Moxley? I saw that gifset when I was on my lunch break. :lmao
I'm so used to seeing him with shorter hair too. It was refreshing to see it long and down.


Also :banderas at Sethie. He says to stop. It only makes us stronger.


----------



## Wynter

TheVipersGirl said:


> _Jon Moxley fans_
> _Oh shit he knows_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _on being wwe sex symbols_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _cutie <3_


:side: okay...I think I get it now ladies; Seth and sleeves is a good paring.

Because he and that sweater is doing it for me and my sleep deprived brain :lol

And oh please Seth. We all know you secretly love all Tumblr stuff and lurk on that site every chance you get.

It's okay to like it 



And psh, he thinks it's only the swat/ninja gear that's making him sexy?
The less clothes, the better in my book. The fuck he talking about :

(God, straight guys must hate this thread :lmao )


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> (God, straight guys must hate this thread :lmao )


There are some worthy men who are strong enough to survive the thirst.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Men who are secure in their sexuality have no problem with this thread.


----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> :side: okay...I think I get it now ladies; Seth and sleeves is a good paring.
> 
> Because he and that sweater is doing it for me and my sleep deprived brain :lol
> 
> And oh please Seth. We all know you secretly love all Tumblr stuff and lurk on that site every chance you get.
> 
> It's okay to like it
> 
> And psh, he thinks it's only the swat/ninja gear that's making him sexy?
> The less clothes, the better in my book. The fuck he talking about :
> 
> (God, straight guys must hate this thread :lmao )


Knew you would see the light  sleeves=good

And Raven and Deptford and Telos seem to be hanging in there :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Speaking of men...
HERE'S THIS MAN.
Givin us some tongue, even.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Why people think that Dean and Renee are involved with each other?


----------



## tbp82

Interview with Roman Reigns http://chaddukeswrestlingshow.com/


----------



## CALΔMITY

SóniaPortugal said:


> Why people think that Dean and Renee are involved with each other?


People think that? :lmao

If it's a non-kayfabe thing, then shit it's none of our business anyway if it's true. 
If people are thinking that in Kayfabe Dean is gettin some from Renee then...lol kay. :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Calahart said:


> People think that? :lmao


Yes

Another thing I noticed is the bad reputation that Ambrose fangirls have :side:


----------



## Wynter

Got damn it. Where are all these interviews coming from lol

I'm a procrastinator with a short ass attention span, this is not good for me


----------



## CALΔMITY

We have a bad rep? 
Oh well.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I thought people figured Renee was doing Sami Zayn. No idea, not that I'm up to date with WWE gossip :lol


----------



## Wynter

SóniaPortugal said:


> Another thing I noticed is the bad reputation that Ambrose fangirls have :side:


Wait, seriously? Is it because of the endless thirst? lol or something else?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Someone shared the video of Football Moxley on tumblr.
Just got done watching it. :lol





Dat hair
dem armbands
dat ass in dem football bottoms


----------



## SubZero3:16

SóniaPortugal said:


> Why people think that Dean and Renee are involved with each other?


Because some idiot on twitter keeps on insisting that they are even though many people have told them that Renee is dating someone else.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I think the bad reputation is because women/girls like Amborse and men/boys do not like this 

Because the only ones who complain of Amborse fanbase are men/boys :argh:


----------



## CALΔMITY

They don't have dat jealousy towards Roman and Seth? I mean I do like Dean the most in every way, but c'mon there are plenty of women who thirst for Seth and Roman as well. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> We have a bad rep?
> Oh well.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Now that's the attitude I like! :lol

Fuck da hataz.


----------



## Reaper

Well, I enjoy this thread because of all the gifs and vids posted. The other threads can get bland and boring after a while. We need more threads where people can actually mark out instead of over-analysing everything. 

It's not like you gals/(and few guys) aren't capable of holding a good discussion as well when there's one.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> Well, I enjoy this thread because of all the gifs and vids posted. The other threads can get bland and boring after a while. We need more threads where people can actually mark out instead of over-analysing everything.
> 
> It's not like you gals/(and few guys) aren't capable of holding a good discussion as well when there's one.


That's what I tell everyone who bashes the thread! We really don't need defending, though. Just a lot of closed minded people who will never see the light (or fall to the darkside....however one wishes to perceive it. :lol )


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Speaking of men...
> HERE'S THIS MAN.
> Givin us some tongue, even.


You're spoiling me, Caly :cool2 And I love it.



SóniaPortugal said:


> Another thing I noticed is the bad reputation that Ambrose fangirls have :side:


TSK.



Calahart said:


> They don't have dat jealousy towards Roman and Seth? I mean I do like Dean the most in every way, but c'mon there are plenty of women who thirst for Seth and Roman as well. :lol


Maybe it's because they're attached already and Dean isn't.



SubZero3:16 said:


>


^This.



Reaper Jones said:


> Well, I enjoy this thread because of all the gifs and vids posted. The other threads can get bland and boring after a while. We need more threads where people can actually mark out instead of over-analysing everything.
> 
> It's not like you gals/(and few guys) aren't capable of holding a good discussion as well when there's one.


That's why I like this thread too. It's a fun community where people don't just argue.


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


>


Bellatrix :banderas Love you for that gif 


Yeah, I really like this thread because there isn't useless fighting, opinions are respected(trolls are blatantly ignored) and the atmosphere is chill and fun.
A serious discussion can be had one second and the next we can all laugh at funny pics and gifs or be shamelessly thirsty without judgement lol

There are some cool ass people in this thread who keep it entertaining and worthwhile.

We appreciate the boys as performers/wrestlers/people too. Despite some maybe thinking this thread is one big circle jerk lol. 

Most of us are legit fans of their work and not just fangirling over their looks.

Though shit can get real in here sometimes :cool2 lol


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Men who are secure in their sexuality have no problem with this thread.





Calahart said:


>


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


>


Don't know why. Just felt like responding with this.









I think I need to sleep soon.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


>


Adore this Ambrose moment  I almost got annoyed at Seth for having him sent off.


----------



## DareDevil

Man, I have missed a lot a shit, someone fill me in, what has happened? 
I feel a lot better, so I think I'll be here after SD.. Since is a go-home show, I suppose it'll be good.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Roman Reigns interview to promote Royal Rumble 
https://soundcloud.com/ruthlessradio/wwe-superstar-roman-reigns


----------



## jamal.




----------



## Reaper

WynterWarm12 said:


> Though shit can get real in here sometimes :cool2 lol


Same thing happens in any thread involving any Diva ... so I dunno why some dudes have a problem when women do it, when they'll be off jacking off to the next diva that happens to show just a little bit more of her ass than usual. 

In fact, more of them complain that they don't show enough skin in the damned PG era than I've ever seen and refuse to respect any performer that hasn't been involved in a bra and panty match. 

Pfft. Anyways, not white-knighting here. Just pointing out the obvious difference in attitudes towards the other gender that some people hold.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> Same thing happens in any thread involving any Diva ... so I dunno why some dudes have a problem when women do it, when they'll be off jacking off to the next diva that happens to show just a little bit more of her ass than usual.
> 
> In fact, more of them complain that they don't show enough skin in the damned PG era than I've ever seen and refuse to respect any performer that hasn't been involved in a bra and panty match.
> 
> Pfft. Anyways, not white-knighting here. Just pointing out the obvious difference in attitudes towards the other gender that some people hold.


You're not white knighting don't worry. :lol

This is common knowledge and yet sometimes dudes still come in here just looking to rile us up when they could just start conversation. At least it's getting painfully easier to spot who is just a troll. I don't care if a guy disagrees with something we say. That's all part of the game of forum-ing. Who knows? Maybe there are guys who just come in here, feel their manhood shatter, and feel the need to insult us, but most of the time it just looks like trolling tactic. Either way, fuck em. This is the best place on this forum to me.



Time for Dean love.
It's one of those kinds of gifs, but some of them in particular I really liked.

































Oh also









This pic made me smile. I can't wait to see what shenanigans they'll be up to when they come to town.


----------



## tbp82

Listened to three Reigns interviews today. One I posted here. Another was posted by another poster and the third I listened was Peter Rossenberg radio show. Reigns brings up the WWE World Heavyweight Title and being the man in WWE in all three. Everytime he's asked whats to come its hoisting the big belt or being the man or WWE Heavyweight Title. Do you think he's foreshadowing here? The guy is great in these interviews by the way.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

The problem of men with Ambrose fangirls, is that they do not understand why women/girls like him.

WWE sells The Shield:

*Roman Reigns:* he is hottest
*Seth Rollins:* he is cutest 
*Dean Ambrose:* he is crazy

So men do not understand why women like him.
Why does he have so many girls/women like him?

Also I have noticed that many women do not understand why themselves like him
I've seen "I like Dean Ambrose, but I do not know why" :lol

PS: I think he has more women/girls liking him than other members


----------



## CALΔMITY

I know why I like him along with why I find him attractive. With attraction, either it's there or it isn't.


----------



## Reaper

Well, psychologically men have evolved to compete for the affections of the gender they're attracted to sexually. Some men have evolved to be positive about it and improve themselves in order to compete, while others have evolved into trying to bring down those that they perceive as threats through manipulative means. 

That's my pop psychology for this thread  

PS. I'm a huge Dean Ambrose fan myself. There's never a dull moment when he's on screen. He kinda reminds me of how Christian Bale would look playing the joker.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SóniaPortugal said:


> The problem of men with Ambrose fangirls, is that they do not understand why women/girls like him.
> 
> WWE sells The Shield:
> 
> *Roman Reigns:* he is hottest
> *Seth Rollins:* he is cutest
> *Dean Ambrose:* he is crazy
> 
> So men do not understand why women like him.
> Why does he have so many girls/women like him?
> 
> Also I have noticed that many women do not understand why themselves like him
> I've seen "I like Dean Ambrose, but I do not know why" :lol
> 
> PS: I think he has more women/girls liking him than other members


 Men dig crazy chicks. Women like bad boys. It isn't a hard concept to grasp.

:draper2


----------



## Wynter

Dean/Jon is very attractive. He's a really good looking guy in my opinion with a great personality to boot. 

Add the confident way he carries himself and his charm, he has the recipe to affect plenty of women(and men)

I don't understand the damn confusion lol

As far as the Dean character goes, I got a soft spot for certain crazies :lol. Don't judge me :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> Well, psychologically men have evolved to compete for the affections of the gender they're attracted to sexually. Some men have evolved to be positive about it and improve themselves in order to compete, while others have evolved into trying to bring down those that they perceive as threats through manipulative means.
> 
> That's my pop psychology for this thread
> 
> PS. I'm a huge Dean Ambrose fan myself. There's never a dull moment when he's on screen. He kinda reminds me of how Christian Bale would look playing the joker.



Haha I like that. :lmao

Ya know sometimes I do compare those two. I think of Ambrose as the Christian Bale of wrestling in that they both take their work very seriously and they place themselves in this other world where they can literally just become their character. They're passionate for what they do and not to mention they both aren't the most social (as well as lookers to boot  ).


GAH I can't compile my thoughts properly. So sleeeeeppyyy


----------



## Reaper

^^ It's a pretty fair comparison (Dean and Bale). Dean's been channeling some of his American Psycho work too so that makes it a fairly easy comparison. He's gotten the charming, good-looking ... potential mass-murderer shtick (yikes!) down pact ... and that probably inspires all kinds of kinky and weird imaginations amongst his followers.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Reaper Jones said:


> Well, I enjoy this thread because of all the gifs and vids posted. The other threads can get bland and boring after a while. We need more threads where people can actually mark out instead of over-analysing everything.
> 
> It's not like you gals/(and few guys) aren't capable of holding a good discussion as well when there's one.



Just catching up on the thread and I wanna say 'thank you' about this post. I repped you.

Wrestling is fun, when you get down to the core of it, it's guys pulling weird faces in their underwear - doesn't need analysing to fuck and the life sucking out of it. Just enjoy it!


----------



## Reaper

tylermoxreigns said:


> Just catching up on the thread and I wanna say 'thank you' about this post. I repped you.
> 
> Wrestling is fun, when you get down to the core of it, it's guys pulling weird faces in their underwear - doesn't need analysing to fuck and the life sucking out of it. Just enjoy it!


Lol. Thanks. I enjoy a bit of both. I love over-analysing, but love marking the fuck out as well. 

That's what it's supposed to be. I'm enjoying the product after more than 20 years and it's making me feel like a kid again ... Not that I ever really grew up  It's probably creepy as fuck to say this, but I don't mind re-living my childhood through the WWE. 

I love the serious debates too though. But I come to this thread to just enjoy the pictures and fun stuff being posted. It's a lot like tumblr in that regard, which is fine by me because I enjoy tumbling as well.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> ^^ It's a pretty fair comparison (Dean and Bale). Dean's been channeling some of his American Psycho work too so that makes it a fairly easy comparison. He's gotten the charming, good-looking ... potential mass-murderer shtick (yikes!) down pact ... and that probably inspires all kinds of kinky and weird imaginations amongst his followers.


Dean definitely seems to be showing more and more of his psychotic side and yet he still manages to lace it all with his charm and humor. (Love American Psycho by the way). I can imagine it's only going to amplify as time goes by.


----------



## Reaper

Calahart said:


> Dean definitely seems to be showing more and more of his psychotic side and yet he still manages to lace it all with his charm and humor. (Love American Psycho by the way). I can imagine it's only going to amplify as time goes by.


Well, if his indy work is any indication of what he's capable of, he hasn't shown us even 5% of what he could do with his character. Though, I wonder how much he'll struggle to reign in his character in a PG environment and if he'll be successful or not. 

So far I think he's made the transition well. His work is still quite engaging and his matches are some of the few that I can sit through in their entirety. He has just the right amount of old school going on that I like ... reminds me so much of guys from the 80's and 90's that it's not even funny. 

He also seems to have a good rap within the organization so there's a lot he can accomplish. This guy is Mr. Wrestling Entertainment ... he knows how to get it right and has all the required skills to be entertaining for years.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> Well, if his indy work is any indication of what he's capable of, he hasn't shown us even 5% of what he could do with his character. Though, I wonder how much he'll struggle to reign in his character in a PG environment and if he'll be successful or not.
> 
> So far I think he's made the transition well. His work is still quite engaging and his matches are some of the few that I can sit through in their entirety. He has just the right amount of old school going on that I like ... reminds me so much of guys from the 80's and 90's that it's not even funny.
> 
> He also seems to have a good rap within the organization so there's a lot he can accomplish. This guy is Mr. Wrestling Entertainment ... he knows how to get it right and has all the required skills to be entertaining for years.


He already incorporates little bits of Moxley into his stuff even though he is still primarily Ambrose. I haven't seen a whole lot of his indy work, but from what I have seen I have a decent idea of what he's capable of. Some people like to talk down on his work as Ambrose, calling him boring or nothing spectacular, but although it's an opinion that I must respect it's like...how can you think that this is all he can do?


----------



## Reaper

Calahart said:


> He already incorporates little bits of Moxley into his stuff even though he is still primarily Ambrose. I haven't seen a whole lot of his indy work, but from what I have seen I have a decent idea of what he's capable of. Some people like to talk down on his work as Ambrose, calling him boring or nothing spectacular, but although it's an opinion that I must respect it's like...how can you think that this is all he can do?


That's true. The general feeling is that there are certain characters that click for certain people. 

Punk's biggest/best gimmick uptil this point (other than the pipe-bomb) was his straight edge society gimmick (which basically paved the way for the pipe-bomb and was perfected by him in the indies). 

Same is true for most indy guys. What worked for them in the indies works better for them with higher production values in the WWE. Bryan's American Dragon work though probably not capable of shooting him to the top like his current character (which more like a comedy or errors than a planned effort) is something that would've gone over well as well. 

In any case, I think that Ambrose can of course be successful without the Moxley stuff, but it's just something that needs to be on display for the WWE audience to judge as well. Something that good shouldn't just be brushed aside even if the guy is capable of something better/different. 

A WWE career should be at least a couple of decades long ... And no one can survive that without altering/changing their charachters/gimmicks every now and then. The moxley character should be Ambrose's first character as a singles wrestler ... To me it would make perfect sense for him to go completely psycho on Reigns .. It would be an exceptional midcard feud propelling Reigns as a major babyface and Ambrose as a great heel.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> That's true. The general feeling is that there are certain characters that click for certain people.
> 
> Punk's biggest/best gimmick uptil this point (other than the pipe-bomb) was his straight edge society gimmick (which basically paved the way for the pipe-bomb and was perfected by him in the indies).
> 
> Same is true for most indy guys. What worked for them in the indies works better for them with higher production values in the WWE. Bryan's American Dragon work though probably not capable of shooting him to the top like his current character (which more like a comedy or errors than a planned effort) is something that would've gone over well as well.
> 
> In any case, I think that Ambrose can of course be successful without the Moxley stuff, but it's just something that needs to be on display for the WWE audience to judge as well. Something that good shouldn't just be brushed aside even if the guy is capable of something better/different.
> 
> A WWE career should be at least a couple of decades long ... And no one can survive that without altering/changing their charachters/gimmicks every now and then. The moxley character should be Ambrose's first character as a singles wrestler ... To me it would make perfect sense for him to go completely psycho on Reigns .. It would be an exceptional midcard feud propelling Reigns as a major babyface and Ambrose as a great heel.


I really wish that I had never given up watching WWE. I have missed out on so many things like the SES for example. Even though it was something that never got to flourish, it seemed like such an interesting stable.

Oh lord I just started :mark: in real life at the thought of that with a Roman/Ambrose feud. Man that would be so insane. I think he is perfectly capable of keeping it PG too. There really are things one can get away with in a PG rating.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I'm listening to the Ambrose podcast right now, my god it's great :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> I'm listening to the Ambrose podcast right now, my god it's great :mark:


I know right?? :mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I know right?? :mark:


His voice :yum:


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> His voice :yum:


I know. And I had my headphones on so he might as well have been sitting right next to me speaking into my ear. I tell ya it was almost hard for me to focus on some of the things they were talking about sometimes. :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I know. And I had my headphones on so he might as well have been sitting right next to me speaking into my ear. I tell ya it was almost hard for me to focus on some of the things they were talking about sometimes. :lmao


I have my headphones on too, god when he breathes so loud :yum:


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> I have my headphones on too, god when he breathes so loud :yum:


Bringing back memories.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Bringing back memories.


"mjieeaaah John Cena can't work" that kinda turned me off :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> "mjieeaaah John Cena can't work" that kinda turned me off :lol


I could not be turned off. Not once. Even when he said he wore the same grinch shirt for a week straight once. I'm a terrible human being.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I could not be turned off. Not once. Even when he said he wore the same grinch shirt for a week straight once. I'm a terrible human being.


I'm turned on again god this guy :yum: .:lol you're not terrible trust me I'm worse


----------



## Telos

Just heard the whole thing. He's very easy to listen to; smooth, velvety voice. I love his candor, very down to Earth, meat and potatoes kind of guy (edit: lol just realized he says these words in the promo below). Listening to him talk about how few possessions he owns, reminded me of this promo:


----------



## Amber B

Calahart said:


> Someone shared the video of Football Moxley on tumblr.
> Just got done watching it. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat hair
> dem armbands
> dat ass in dem football bottoms



Dat visible hairline. 










Still would.


And to why some dudes are flabbergasted as to why most chicks would bang that motherfucker: Swag and the fact that there's a chance he's legit crazy and will stalk you and/or boil your rabbit. Dat danger :ass
Homeboy legit walks around like he owns everything.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Amber B said:


> Dat visible hairline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still would.
> 
> 
> And to why some dudes are flabbergasted as to why most chicks would bang that motherfucker: Swag and the fact that there's a chance he's legit crazy and will stalk you and/or boil your rabbit. Dat danger :ass
> Homeboy legit walks around like he owns everything.












I can not wait for the rumble only 2 days :mark:










This gif made me :lol so hard I had to share.


----------



## cindel25

SóniaPortugal said:


> I think the bad reputation is because women/girls like Amborse and men/boys do not like this
> 
> Because the only ones who complain of Amborse fanbase are men/boys :argh:


Am I supposed to care these about men/boys? :lol Stay pressed! 




SóniaPortugal said:


> The problem of men with Ambrose fangirls, is that they do not understand why women/girls like him.
> 
> WWE sells The Shield:
> 
> *Roman Reigns:* he is hottest
> *Seth Rollins:* he is cutest
> *Dean Ambrose:* he is crazy
> 
> So men do not understand why women like him.
> Why does he have so many girls/women like him?
> 
> Also I have noticed that many women do not understand why themselves like him
> I've seen "I like Dean Ambrose, but I do not know why" :lol
> 
> PS: I think he has more women/girls liking him than other members


ATTN: men/boys: I WANT TO FUCK ALL THREE OF THEM. 

Understand That!



SubZero3:16 said:


> Men dig crazy chicks. Women like bad boys. It isn't a hard concept to grasp.
> 
> :draper2


:clap. My gurl Subzero dropping history on all y'all hoes!


----------



## Crozer

Collin Cassidy was Dean's roommate :lmao


----------



## Telos

psycho bunny said:


> This gif made me :lol so hard I had to share.


LMAO


----------



## Callisto

SóniaPortugal said:


> The problem of men with Ambrose fangirls, is that they do not understand why women/girls like him.
> 
> WWE sells The Shield:
> 
> *Roman Reigns:* he is hottest
> *Seth Rollins:* he is cutest
> *Dean Ambrose:* he is crazy
> 
> So men do not understand why women like him.
> Why does he have so many girls/women like him?
> 
> Also I have noticed that many women do not understand why themselves like him
> I've seen "I like Dean Ambrose, but I do not know why" :lol
> 
> PS: I think he has more women/girls liking him than other members


Uh.... because it boils down to attraction?

I can question the head-over-heels lust for women like Maryse all I want, because I never understood the hard rock boner men have have for her. Nor do I relate to the hard on for Hollywood darlings like Brad Pitt or Matt Damon or George Clooney. That won't change the fact that people will continue to sploosh over them for life. 



Amber B said:


> Dat visible hairline.


Chile please, a bald Ambrose could still go Ike Turner on my ass with the quickness.


----------



## Joshi Judas

:lol :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> :lol :lol


WWE Films make it happen!!! :banderas :banderas


----------



## Telos

:mark::mark::mark: that Shield promo :mark::mark::mark:

Reigns with a big shit eating grin at the end of it lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Saw this on tumblr



> The stuff I do for the most part are mine. The Superman Punch, The running drop kick from the floor, those are all of the things I came up with. I got it a little bit from the movie Troy from the opening scene where he kills giant like he just runs at the giant and jumps up instead. It’s kinda the same movement, i don’t have a sword I just have a big fist.


 Roman Reigns - Chad Dukes Interview


----------



## shought321

Ugh, those other two that aren't Ambrose can't talk for shit. I just don't buy a word that they say. The promo on smackdown came across so false to me.


----------



## Amber B

So they're turning Reigns into the cocky bitch of the group and shifting that away from Ambrose? I guess Ambrose and Rollins will turn on Reigns....but Reigns thinking that he's the man of the group or the best is just as douchey as when Ambrose was doing it..so why would you cheer for him? I don't get WWE.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Because kayfabe speaking in the ring Reigns backs it up, Ambrose doesn't.

Well I guess that's what they were trying to go for. I try not to think to hard about any storyline recently because apparently they're being pulled at random out of a hat.


----------



## The_Great_One2

Reigns looks like only one with a future. The other two are cringe worthy on the mic.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Notice the looks from Seth and Dean though, oh it's going down Sunday :mark: :mark:


----------



## Telos

Amber B said:


> So they're turning Reigns into the cocky bitch of the group and shifting that away from Ambrose? I guess Ambrose and Rollins will turn on Reigns....but Reigns thinking that he's the man of the group or the best is just as douchey as when Ambrose was doing it..so why would you cheer for him? I don't get WWE.


It's a big departure from when Reigns was being the cool head of the group... "We'll still be united, and we'll still be The Shield". Reigns showing that heelish cockiness has me thinking the split won't be happening quite yet. All three of these guys are showing their ego at different times.


----------



## Amber B

The_Great_One2 said:


> Reigns looks like only one with a future. The other two are cringe worthy on the mic.


Stop :lmao Just stop :lmao



SubZero3:16 said:


> Because kayfabe speaking in the ring Reigns backs it up, Ambrose doesn't.
> 
> Well I guess that's what they were trying to go for. I try not to think to hard about any storyline recently because apparently they're being pulled at random out of a hat.


I get that part for sure but it would be best, if they want Reigns as the face, to not go the route that Ambrose was going as far as saying that he's the best in the group. It would be best if he continues to be about unity but backs it up on his own while Ambrose looks like the goofy nut who chokes all the time. 
Ambrose stroking his ego makes sense because he's a smarmy heel that needs his ass kicked. Reigns doing it doesn't make me want to like him as a face.


----------



## Telos

The_Great_One2 said:


> Reigns looks like only one with a future. The other two are cringe worthy on the mic.


----------



## Kratosx23

Calling Reigns the only good one on the mic is a horrendously terrible opinion, but he is right that Reigns is the only one with a future. He's 100% right about that. Sadly. That's how WWE works. Triple H and Vince value their boners over talent.


----------



## Honey Bucket

They'll probably all attack each other in the RR match, but only to plant seeds for a possible split. They'll mend their ways the night after Rumble by saying that even though the crowd cheered for their so-called break down in the RR match, they'll never be able to tear them apart.

The only logical solution is for Ambrose and Rollins to turn on Reigns after they lose to Wyatt Fam at Wrasslemania.

I'm forever talking about that match, so much so that if it doesn't happen, I'll fly over to Stamford and shit in Vince's hat.


----------



## Amber B

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Calling Reigns the only good one on the mic is a horrendously terrible opinion, but he is right that Reigns is the only one with a future. He's 100% right about that. Sadly. That's how WWE works. Triple H and Vince value their boners over talent.


Pyro please take my advice and become a super fan of Big E, Roman or another big guy with a future just so we can see if they stop getting their push and Ambrose/Rollins/Wyatt get a chance.


----------



## Kratosx23

Amber B said:


> Pyro please take my advice and become a super fan of Big E, Roman or another big guy with a future just so we can see if they stop getting their push and Ambrose/Rollins/Wyatt get a chance.


I would if I could. 

Rollins does deserve to be a jobber, though.


----------



## Amber B

Okay since you think that, Rollins has a chance at succeeding :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

Nah, he doesn't. Vince doesn't like high flyers and he's not gonna get as over as Bryan, Punk, Jeff Hardy, etc. He's another Morrison. I don't think people realize just how hard it's going to be to become world champion now. There won't be another new guy besides Roman Reigns to win that belt for the next 10 years.


----------



## Telos

Seth Rollins is as much a high flyer as Shawn Michaels was. I really don't get the Jeff Hardy comparisons other than the two-tone hair.


----------



## Kratosx23

Whatever, he's not gonna make it either way. Nor will anyone new on this roster besides Reigns. Count on that. They're incredibly selective.


----------



## Amber B

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nah, he doesn't. Vince doesn't like high flyers and he's not gonna get as over as Bryan, Punk, Jeff Hardy, etc. He's another Morrison. *I don't think people realize just how hard it's going to be to become world champion now.* There won't be another new guy besides Roman Reigns to win that belt for the next 10 years.


That I definitely agree with. Most of the roster is screwed with there being only one title to go after now. Why they thought that was a good idea when the writers are made up of a bunch of baby donkeys, I don't know.


----------



## The_Great_One2

Ok maybe I overreacted. Rollins is brutal on the mic. Ambrose is ok I just don't get the whole joker shtick.


----------



## Kratosx23

Amber B said:


> That I definitely agree with. Most of the roster is screwed with there being only one title to go after now. Why they thought that was a good idea when the writers are made up of a bunch of baby donkeys, I don't know.


It was just a panic idea during Survivor Series because Big Show vs Orton was a complete bomb. 

I shouldn't be hopeful at all, but I do hope that because Orton is still carrying around both belts, it means that they will de-unify them after WrestleMania but I can't hold my breath on it.

As far as the writers being stupid, I don't know about that. Every writer who gets interviewed says that Vince goes through everything and they go exclusively with what he wants.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Dammit Pyro why do you even watch WWE? It's like some visual self harming going on.


----------



## Kratosx23

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Dammit Pyro why do you even watch WWE? It's like some visual self harming going on.


It does feel like I hate himself when I sit through this crap. I genuinely do enjoy the hell out of the very few people on the roster I do like, and there's always 4 or 5 of them around and that keeps me hanging on by a thread, even as they get buried and it's impossible to not have a sickening impression of how the McMahons run the company. I probably should quit but I've done it for so long it's become a habit, plus there's always the rare chance that I'm wrong on one of these guys and they do break out like CM Punk. Do I believe any of them will? Hell no, but it'll be more satisfying then if they do.


----------



## Telos

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It was just a panic idea during Survivor Series because Big Show vs Orton was a complete bomb.
> 
> I shouldn't be hopeful at all, but I do hope that because Orton is still carrying around both belts, it means that they will de-unify them after WrestleMania but I can't hold my breath on it.


I was initially okay with the idea of them retiring the Big Gold (one less belt to worry about filling out in the PPV card), but that isn't what they did. I think holding both belts around is wasteful. So I'm with you in hoping they split it again eventually.

Back in the old days when there was only four PPV's a year and a smaller main roster, having one main belt and one midcard belt worked. But it's harder to pull off now with monthly PPV's, the inclusions of Raw and SmackDown, and a larger roster. The WHC functions much in the same way the IC title did, upper midcard/fringe main event.

I could see all three guys having some mix of the WWE/WHC within the next three-to-four years, but if it remains being the unified belt, you may be right about Reigns.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Love this!


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Love this!


Ambrose can't contain his happiness


----------



## Soulrollins

Telos said:


> Seth Rollins is as much a high flyer as Shawn Michaels was. I really don't get the Jeff Hardy comparisons other than the two-tone hair.


Rollins is a mixed of technical wrestling and high flying with a notable selling abillity, yeah his wrestling style is much more similar to an HBK, but his moveset an his appearance are why the comparisions with Hardy.


----------



## Reaper

Rollins will take longer than the other two, but he will break out in the same vein as Punk, Bryan and Hardy. He just needs a good gimmick. The tashtalking schoolboy bully isn't going to get him over, that's for sure. He's serviceable on the mic, but we have to bear in mind that Ambrose being so good is essentially making him look even worse. 

Not many guys can hold their own on the mic against Punk and Piper and Ambrose did just that. Also, WWE doesn't put just anybody in the ring with their legends .. especially on the mic, so they're higher on Ambrose than we'd like to think. After all, he's had the belt for ages now and it seems like his defence will be featured on WM. Even if it's on the preshow it'll be a big deal at this point given how stacked the card is becoming. 

I also predict that the IC belt will have the fueds and value that the WHC did eventually. It'll take time, and one or two dominant champions and people genuinely putting value into it - but it'll get there.


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Rick Sanchez

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It does feel like I hate himself when I sit through this crap. I genuinely do enjoy the hell out of the very few people on the roster I do like, and there's always 4 or 5 of them around and that keeps me hanging on by a thread, even as they get buried and it's impossible to not have a sickening impression of how the McMahons run the company. I probably should quit but I've done it for so long it's become a habit, plus there's always the rare chance that I'm wrong on one of these guys and they do break out like CM Punk. Do I believe any of them will? Hell no, but it'll be more satisfying then if they do.


I am curious, when did you start watching wrestling?


----------



## Kratosx23

A Man Named Bruce said:


> I am curious, when did you start watching wrestling?


1990.



> also predict that the IC belt will have the fueds and value that the WHC did eventually. It'll take time, and one or two dominant champions and people genuinely putting value into it - but it'll get there.


It'll never have the value of the WHC regardless of how they treat it by virtue of the fact that it's a non world championship.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Notice the looks from Seth and Dean though, oh it's going down Sunday :mark: :mark:


I stayed up too late, so I wound up sleeping through smackdown, but yeah...this is gonna be great! :mark:


----------



## Telos

JacqSparrow said:


> Adore this Ambrose moment  I almost got annoyed at Seth for having him sent off.


At the end of that match when Ambrose sabotaged it for Rollins, and ran away in a goofy manner, still cracks me up. He was such a clown that day. I loved it. :lol


----------



## TheVipersGirl

if you dont believe us we've got two words of you!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Haha love Ambrose's smile. :lol


----------



## TheVipersGirl

OH STAHP IT
















mhm


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Peter Rosenberg VS Roman Reigns
_Roman Reigns talks rumble, early success, and breaks down how exactly he is related to every one of the Samoans...._


----------



## Asenath

JacqSparrow said:


> He's just trying to keep up the innocent act to get even more fanfic written about him (because if he wanted to he could stay off Tumblr :lol)  please, he knows exactly why they are the sex symbols and he just flaunts it shamelessly.[/color]


Maybe we should take up a collection and buy him one of these?










(Who are we kidding. He has a google alerts set up for any mention of Ambrollins, Rolleigns, and Ambrolleigns. And possibly Punkbrose, because who doesn't?)

I'm going to quit reading the thread for now. Because of work, I've missed last week's SD, this week's Raw, and this week's SD. And I haven't seen NXT in like a month. So, I'm so behind. Let me catch up.


----------



## Asenath

SóniaPortugal said:


> The problem of men with Ambrose fangirls, is that they do not understand why women/girls like him.
> 
> WWE sells The Shield:
> 
> *Roman Reigns:* he is hottest
> *Seth Rollins:* he is cutest
> *Dean Ambrose:* he is crazy
> 
> So men do not understand why women like him.
> Why does he have so many girls/women like him?
> 
> Also I have noticed that many women do not understand why themselves like him
> I've seen "I like Dean Ambrose, but I do not know why" :lol
> 
> PS: I think he has more women/girls liking him than other members


Dean Ambrose has that whole eros and thanatos thing going for him. I think I explained this in one of the earlier threads, but in the 90s, Mickey Rourke was in a string of erotic roles where you could never tell if the heroine was in more danger with HIM, the leading man, than if she were with whatever danger was chasing her. And that was hot. And that is the essence of Ambrose. 

Except when he's being a big goofus. Then he's just adorkable. Also, he gives good homoerotic fanservice.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SóniaPortugal said:


> The problem of men with Ambrose fangirls, is that they do not understand why women/girls like him.
> 
> WWE sells The Shield:
> 
> *Roman Reigns:* he is hottest
> *Seth Rollins:* he is cutest
> *Dean Ambrose:* he is crazy
> 
> So men do not understand why women like him.
> Why does he have so many girls/women like him?
> 
> Also I have noticed that many women do not understand why themselves like him
> I've seen "I like Dean Ambrose, but I do not know why" :lol
> 
> PS: I think he has more women/girls liking him than other members




As a guy it's very easy too understand why women/girls like them so much

Lets just say








If the offer was there :cool2









I like this look on Seth Rollins better than his current look


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Soulrollins said:


> Rollins is a mixed of technical wrestling and high flying with a notable selling abillity, yeah his wrestling style is much more similar to an HBK, but his moveset an his appearance are why the comparisions with Hardy.


Funny thing you mentioned Shawn. He is one of the top wrestlers he looks up to. People compare him to Hardy because of his high flying ability and his punk rock vibe. I'm not sure how he'll look like outside of The Shield like what's his character.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheVipersGirl

SubZero3:16 said:


> Saw this on tumblr
> 
> Roman Reigns - Chad Dukes Interview


I posted tons of quoted from interviews. So far Seth had 2 and Roman had 2 and Dean had 1 with Cabana.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Asenath said:


> Maybe we should take up a collection and buy him one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Who are we kidding. He has a google alerts set up for any mention of Ambrollins, Rolleigns, and Ambrolleigns. And possibly Punkbrose, because who doesn't?)
> 
> I'm going to quit reading the thread for now. Because of work, I've missed last week's SD, this week's Raw, and this week's SD. And I haven't seen NXT in like a month. So, I'm so behind. Let me catch up.


Punkbrose <3 
I have recently developed a liking for punkreigns too.(haven't really come up with a good ship name yet)

Anyway, yeah it's good that Dean stays away from the Internet at least for the most part. :lol Although I'm sure he has an idea of how us fangirls operate.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> I really wish that I had never given up watching WWE. I have missed out on so many things like the SES for example. Even though it was something that never got to flourish, it seemed like such an interesting stable.
> 
> Oh lord I just started :mark: in real life at the thought of that with a Roman/Ambrose feud. Man that would be so insane. I think he is perfectly capable of keeping it PG too. There really are things one can get away with in a PG rating.


The SES was the only thing that kept me tuned in at the time. One of my favorite Rumble moments is when Punk just sat down in the middle of the ring and started preaching while waiting for the next guys to come out :lol He really worked that gimmick.

I think Dean has done a great job of putting in little hints of Moxley while keeping things PG. Really whets the appetite for what else he'll be able to come up with once he's unleashed. And seriously, the crazy is what attracted me to him. *Harley Quinn moment*




Quoth the Raven said:


> :lol :lol


YES PLEASE.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Love this!


Aww! The old and the new. It really is Dean's happy year. Or at least, his happy month.



Soulrollins said:


> Rollins is a mixed of technical wrestling and high flying with a notable selling abillity, yeah his wrestling style is much more similar to an HBK


Agreed.



Asenath said:


> Maybe we should take up a collection and buy him one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Who are we kidding. He has a google alerts set up for any mention of Ambrollins, Rolleigns, and Ambrolleigns. And possibly Punkbrose, because who doesn't?)


:lol Maybe Ambreigns too.

Caly, Seth probably tells him about everything he sees on Tumblr


----------



## Lariatoh!

Brace yourselves




For Reigns hate on Shield breakup.


----------



## Kratosx23

Well deserved hate, I might add.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Lariatoh! said:


> Brace yourselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Reigns hate on Shield breakup.














I have no clue if these gifs are from this sd or not, I haven't watch the show yet. But I really wanted to share, they make me laugh so hard :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> As a guy it's very easy too understand why women/girls like them so much
> 
> Lets just say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the offer was there :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this look on Seth Rollins better than his current look


Yup. The ROH look was a lot hotter.



Lariatoh! said:


> Brace yourselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Reigns hate on Shield breakup.


Oh it's going to be splendid. The way how some people carry on about a character on a scripted tv show is sometimes astounding. The blatant hope that he fails because he isn't the one they like is so petty and childish that I wonder if people forget that they aren't watching a real sports show but an entertainment one. Yes there are some characters that I don't like but the way how some people carry on you would think that the guy killed their childhood pet or something. As I said before it says way more about them than it does about the wrestler.


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> I have no clue if these gifs are from this sd or not, I haven't watch the show yet. But I really wanted to share, they make me laugh so hard :lol


The second one :lmao 

My direct dl of SD just...died... :no:



SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup. The ROH look was a lot hotter.
> 
> Oh it's going to be splendid. The way how some people carry on about a character on a scripted tv show is sometimes astounding. The blatant hope that he fails because he isn't the one they like is so petty and childish that I wonder if people forget that they aren't watching a real sports show but an entertainment one. Yes there are some characters that I don't like but the way how some people carry on you would think that the guy killed their childhood pet or something. As I said before it says way more about them than it does about the wrestler.


Sure hope he goes back to that look at some point. His hair looked much healthier. And he wasn't growing a shrub on his face.

I'm going to be in hiding when that happens. I mean, I deplore Cena, but he's just a guy making the most of his opportunity. You can only hope everyone does that too. Including Roman.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup. The ROH look was a lot hotter.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it's going to be splendid. The way how some people carry on about a character on a scripted tv show is sometimes astounding. The blatant hope that he fails because he isn't the one they like is so petty and childish that I wonder if people forget that they aren't watching a real sports show but an entertainment one. Yes there are some characters that I don't like but the way how some people carry on you would think that the guy killed their childhood pet or something. As I said before it says way more about them than it does about the wrestler.


This :lol I'm a batista hater but that doesn't mean i go to the batista thread to trash talk about the guy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

And that's fine. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. 

I get it boo, he's the worst wrestler to ever breathe and he ate your first born.

But do I have to deal with that every time Reigns' name comes up? :lol

There must be an alert system in this bitch, and I don't know about it.

Because I'm highly impressed how fast the hate comes whenever Reigns is mentioned.

It's whatever. I like how much room there is in the Reigns Lovers club anyways : .


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Caly, Seth probably tells him about everything he sees on Tumblr


He would. :lol



Lariatoh! said:


> Brace yourselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Reigns hate on Shield breakup.


And depending on what someone says they might even get a response from me with how many fucks I give. 



psycho bunny said:


>


Hee hee Dean flappy arms Ambrose, everyone.




SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh it's going to be splendid. The way how some people carry on about a character on a scripted tv show is sometimes astounding. The blatant hope that he fails because he isn't the one they like is so petty and childish that I wonder if people forget that they aren't watching a real sports show but an entertainment one. Yes there are some characters that I don't like but the way how some people carry on you would think that the guy killed their childhood pet or something. As I said before it says way more about them than it does about the wrestler.


Awwyeah preach it, girl!


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> And that's fine. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.
> 
> I get it boo, he's the worst wrestler to ever breathe and he ate your first born.
> 
> But do I have to deal with that every time Reigns' name comes up? :lol
> 
> There must be an alert system in this bitch, and I don't know about it.
> 
> Because I'm highly impressed how fast the hate comes whenever Reigns is mentioned.
> 
> It's whatever. I like how much room there is in the Reigns Lovers club anyways : .


I agree with everything you said and now I'm hungry.


----------



## TheFranticJane

I really hope the Shield enter the Rumble as a single unit - play up that the Authority are playing favourites and allowing them to be classed as a single entity.
It would be especially cool if everyone else just kind of had that 'we're fucked' expression when they hear the music.


----------



## Asenath

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well deserved hate, I might add.


Each of these gentlemen deserves a rich, exciting career. Each of them contributes something to the group and has something to offer the WWE's fans. Each of them is a star in the making. All three of them have a little glimmer of something awesome inside. 

I will be pleased as punch, whether Reigns or Ambrose sees World Championship gold first.



psycho bunny said:


> This :lol I'm a batista hater but that doesn't mean i go to the batista thread to trash talk about the guy.


I know, right? I love to troll the Orton marks, but I usually confine that to public spaces like the RAW thread.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Shield :mark:


----------



## Asenath

Arrogant Mog said:


> Shield :mark:


Is that Bork with a big ol' gun? 

How did I get here, and where did my panties go?


----------



## CALΔMITY

A big ol gun with a scope he don't even need to use.


Also:






























That's ma boy


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> Is that Bork with a big ol' gun?
> 
> How did I get here, and where did my panties go?


Like if you were wearing any in the first place :cool2



Calahart said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's ma boy


I like how the belt has become Ambrose's dick towel.


----------



## Asenath

Remember how we used to get great pics of wrestlers in a towel and a smile? Or nude, save their championship belts? 

Let's bring that back for the 2K14, okay?


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I like how the belt has become Ambrose's dick towel.


Yup. It's the most interesting that title has been for some time.



Asenath said:


> Remember how we used to get great pics of wrestlers in a towel and a smile? Or nude, save their championship belts?
> 
> Let's bring that back for the 2K14, okay?


I'm....gonna go look at HBK's playgirl pics for a bit.


----------



## Asenath

Google just informed me that Jeff Hardy spent the bulk of the early 00's allergic to pants. You know, if that's relevant information.


----------



## Wynter

:lol dick towel.

The US title became a thousand times more prestigious once it got pressed against dat dick. Let's be real :cool2


And I wouldn't mind Shawn Michaels eque pictures with some of these wrestlers. 
That man knew he was _damn _fione and wasn't afraid to flaunt it.
Don't be scared fellas! 

Though, I'd be scared to see the shit some of ya'll would post if the boys ever did pictures like that.
I don't think anyone would be ready for all that nastiness :lol


----------



## Asenath

Totally unrelated, did anyone ever figure out this pic of Dean in a dunk tank?


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol dick towel.
> 
> *The US title became a thousand times more prestigious once it got pressed against dat dick. Let's be real* :cool2
> 
> 
> And I wouldn't mind Shawn Michaels eque pictures with some of these wrestlers.
> That man knew he was _damn _fione and wasn't afraid to flaunt it.
> Don't be scared fellas!
> 
> Though, I'd be scared to see the shit some of ya'll would post if the boys ever did pictures like that.
> I don't think anyone would be ready for all that nastiness :lol


Indeed.

That kind of stuff probably wouldn't fly with PG and all these days. I think I'd nosebleed a little if I saw Ambrose posing like that. No I'd nosebleed a lot I ain't gonna lie.











Asenath said:


> Totally unrelated, did anyone ever figure out this pic of Dean in a dunk tank?


First time I've ever seen that. :lmao tho


----------



## Wynter

<3 
Stay fabulous forever Seth :banderas


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Not seen these before forgive me if reposts <3


----------



## CALΔMITY

I saw those on tumblr. For some reason they make me feel a little uneasy. :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> I saw those on tumblr. For some reason they make me feel a little uneasy. :lol


yea i don't have an account on tumblr but after the talk of Shield naked i went to google and ended up on tumblr found someone who loves dean  and found them there.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Besides this thread, tumblr is the place to go for me to get my fix. :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> Besides this thread, tumblr is the place to go for me to get my fix. :lol











I Enjoy reigns more in terms of looks  but love myself some Dean for his crazy side
am still shocked how far reigns has come in such a short time since he used to be horrible in the ring


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> <3
> Stay fabulous forever Seth :banderas


:lol Even the way how he holds his arms is extra fabulous. Don't ever change Seth.



RaneGaming said:


> yea i don't have an account on tumblr but after the talk of Shield naked i went to google and ended up on tumblr found someone who loves dean  and found them there.


googling nude pics of the shield I admire the fact that you have no shame. I would suggest you google tyler black and cyberfights and search tumblr for the 'cyberfights' tag, you're welcome. :cool2


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I would suggest you google tyler black and cyberfights and search tumblr for the 'cyberfights' tag, you're welcome. :cool2


cyberfights eh? :hmm:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> :lol Even the way how he holds his arms is extra fabulous. Don't ever change Seth.
> 
> 
> 
> googling nude pics of the shield I admire the fact that you have no shame. I would suggest you google tyler black and cyberfights and search tumblr for the 'cyberfights' tag, you're welcome. :cool2


Thanks doing it now  google nude pics of the shield is on the soft core side of things i have googled so more than happy 2 admit that :cool2


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> Thanks doing it now  google nude pics of the shield is on the soft core side of things i have googled so more than happy 2 admit that :cool2


Oooooh guys I like him. Can we keep him please???


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oooooh guys I like him. Can we keep him please???


The more the merrier I always say.


----------



## Asenath

Calahart said:


> cyberfights eh? :hmm:


Please tell me you know about the Tyler Black Cyberfights videos. Girl. . .


----------



## CALΔMITY

Asenath said:


> Please tell me you know about the Tyler Black Cyberfights videos. Girl. . .


I find things out as they happen. I have yet to delve too deep into Seth/Tyler Black to have known about that.
I'm watching it now, though.



Maybe I'm just not looking in the right places, but it really doesn't seem like more than just slightly over-exaggerated wrestling to me. Oh and a lot more yelling.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oooooh guys I like him. Can we keep him please???


Thanks for the welcome 

i like my chances with the shield since there are less guy's to compete with, if any member of the shield decides to experiment


----------



## Wynter

There's another Freaky McDeaky in the group :

So happy that to be around such shameless and lovely whores.
I just...









Sidenote: I was so unfazed by those Tyler Black Cyberfights pictures. My brain is so desensitized now :lol 
Lord knows my mom would never *ever *be allowed to look at the history on my pc :side:

I'm still her little girl in her mind and it's going to stay that way damn it .


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> Thanks for the welcome
> 
> i like my chances with the shield since there are less guy's to compete with, if any member of the shield decides to experiment


There are a couple of guys in here who aim for that ass too. But yeah...mostly us she-hoes.
I'm constantly at war with Callisto (TehJerichoFan) over Ambrose. He's like, my arch nemesis or something.




WynterWarm12 said:


> Sidenote: I was so unfazed by those Tyler Black Cyberfights pictures. My brain is so desensitized now :lol
> Lord knows my mom would never *ever *be allowed to look at the history on my pc :side:
> 
> I'm still her little girl in her mind and it's going to stay that way damn it .


Maybe that's just what it is for me. Like, I can tell that there is supposed to be sexual innuendo in it, but it doesn't really phase me either.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> There are a couple of guys in here who aim for that ass too. But yeah...mostly us she-hoes.


Fantastic  am 5.6 and about 110 pounds so i think i will be the bottom  but am sure a pic of me being the top would be hysterical.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Yeah the cyberfights pics are pretty tame but I guess no one goes straight out hard core anymore



Spoiler: hope this doesn't get me banned


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> Fantastic  am 5.6 and about 110 pounds so i think i will be the bottom  but am sure a pic of me being the top would be hysterical.










SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah the cyberfights pics are pretty tame but I guess no one goes straight out hard core anymore
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hope this doesn't get me banned


I've seen that particular pic circulated around. It definitely helps that he has a boner in it too.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> There's another Freaky McDeaky in the group :
> 
> So happy that to be around such shameless and lovely whores.
> I just...


I know. It feels like if you're around family.


----------



## CALΔMITY

um guys


----------



## Telos

"Freaky McDeaky" :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> I've seen that particular pic circulated around. It definitely helps that he has a boner in it too.


Yup that kinda covers it 


Spoiler:  the Ladies

















Spoiler: Alone Time, The Guys


















SubZero3:16 said:


> I know. It feels like if you're around family.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> um guys


Now you see that's that weird ish on tumblr that Seth's been talking about. We all know that Britney Spears has never been that fabulous.


----------



## Wynter

RaneGaming said:


> Fantastic  am 5.6 and about 110 pounds so i think i will be the bottom  but am sure a pic of me being the top would be hysterical.












Yeah...we're keeping him *SubZero*.


:lol at that Seth gif. Tumblr be coming up with the most random shit I swear...and I love it


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah...we're keeping him *SubZero*.


Yay!!! :dance


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> Yup that kinda covers it
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  the Ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Alone Time, The Guys


That male alone time gif...









Anyways yeah. I can say with full certainty that this is the friendliest place on this site. You are among not only friends, but family indeed.




SubZero3:16 said:


> Now you see that's that weird ish on tumblr that Seth's been talking about. We all know that *Britney Spears has never been that fabulous*.


Agreed.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> That male alone time gif...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways yeah. I can say with full certainty that this is the friendliest place on this site. You are among not only friends, but family indeed.


Thanks i must say last few pages i have been smiling like a 6 year old that just stole a cookie, no idea why lol 

Can't wait for next few months with RTWM we should get a lot of shield interviews  also looking forward to some of the spots the shield does tomorrow :reigns 

I Would love to see a Rollins put someone on his shoulders then have ambrose kneel down and then reigns run and use ambrose and jump and do a Diving spear taking someone like Sheamus Or Wyatt family member out.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> I Would love to see a Rollins put some on his shoulders have ambrose kneel down and then reigns run and use ambrose and jump and do a Diving spear taking someone like Sheamus Or Wyatt family member out.


At first all I read was:
_I would love to see Rollins put some on his shoulders, have ambrose kneel down, and take a spear from Reigns._


































After re-reading, I realized that that would still be amazing!
:mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Oooo we're posting Tyler Black pics? hold on …


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> At first all I read was:
> _I would love to see Rollins put some on his shoulders, have ambrose kneel down, and take a spear from Reigns._




I read it the same way too and I had no problem with it.

:draper2


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> At first all I read was:
> _I would love to see Rollins put some on his shoulders, have ambrose kneel down, and take a spear from Reigns._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After re-reading, I realized that that would still be amazing!
> :mark:


yea wasn't paying attention to what i was typing was listening to reign interview:faint:


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oooo we're posting Tyler Black pics? hold on …



Damn he looks so different without facial hair. I'm not too sure which I prefer.



SubZero3:16 said:


> I read it the same way too and I had no problem with it.
> 
> :draper2


Don't see why there should be a problem. :lol It's a natural instinct.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Damn he looks so different without facial hair. I'm not too sure which I prefer.
> .


Him on his back.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Calahart said:


> Damn he looks so different without facial hair. I'm not too sure which I prefer.


I think he'd look best on top of me... I have no shame either. :woolcock


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Him on his back.


Me on my back and him on top


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Him on his back.


You make an excellent point my dear.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Reservoir Angel said:


> I think he'd look best on top of me... I have no shame either. :woolcock


Great mind think alike










^How i would look once he is finished.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Calahart said:


> You make an excellent point my dear.


Ah, Grell... this reminds me, I need to watch Black Butler again and actually stick with it this time.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reservoir Angel said:


> Ah, Grell... this reminds me, I need to watch Black Butler again and actually stick with it this time.


Grell was really the main driving force in me sticking with it. I watched all that netflix had to offer.


Haha found this just now.
So true.


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> Great mind think alike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^How i would look once he is finished.


I was thinking more along the lines of this


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of this












I love you subzero.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of this


Good point he's got good stamina


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of this


This... this works for me. Oh boy does this ever work for me...


----------



## SubZero3:16

My work here is done.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

I Don't know how you girls get anything done.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Hey, don't start the motor if you're not gonna cut the grass!


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> I Don't know how you girls get anything done.


I've put in my time at work.


This is my time when nothing else needs to get done.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Reservoir Angel said:


> Hey, don't start the motor if you're not gonna cut the grass!


Poor thing


----------



## CALΔMITY

That tongue. Unf


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

God I'm sick as fuck but those pics made my day. This is propably the meds speaking but i love all of you *gets really emotional*. Caly your Grell gifs :banderas.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> God I'm sick as fuck but those pics made my day. This is propably the meds speaking but i love all of you *gets really emotional*. Caly your Grell gifs :banderas.


I'm so sorry you're feeling ill now. First Vicky and now you! Hope you get well soon.

Nothin wrong with passing the love around. I'll say it a million times. I love you all as well.

Grell makes for the perfect fangirl reactions.


By the way 
































Fuck those two make great rivals.
They also make for a great love/hate ship.


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


>


Never seen this one before. Oh my…











psycho bunny said:


> God I'm sick as fuck but those pics made my day. This is propably the meds speaking but i love all of you *gets really emotional*. Caly your Grell gifs :banderas.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I hope you feel better soon my dear


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

http://www1.skysports.com/other-spo...ks-dean-ambrose-roman-reigns-and-royal-rumble

Incase anyone missed it i know i did 

*Magic.*

That's how Seth Rollins described his connection with Shield cohorts Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns


----------



## Wynter

RaneGaming said:


> Poor thing











You're my new best friend

Reigns and that tongue is a sin and I will gladly ride that bitch all the way to hell :cool2












Just picture him walking into the bedroom and just being like "Strip." with that face :banderas.











And *Calahart* you made me a damn Punkbrose fan.
I already have enough ships on my plate damn it :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> You're my new best friend
> 
> Reigns and that tongue is a sin and I will gladly ride that bitch all the way to hell :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picture him walking into the bedroom and just being like "Strip." with that face :banderas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And *Calahart* you made me a damn Punkbrose fan.
> I already have enough ships on my plate damn it :lol


He wouldn't need too as me twice


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


>


Well these four are put together pretty damn perfectly


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> And *Calahart* you made me a damn Punkbrose fan.
> I already have enough ships on my plate damn it :lol


Nabbed one.












tylermoxreigns said:


> Well these four are put together pretty damn perfectly


I know right? Perfect chemistry right there.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I'm so sorry you're feeling ill now. First Vicky and now you! Hope you get well soon.
> 
> Nothin wrong with passing the love around. I'll say it a million times. I love you all as well.
> 
> Grell makes for the perfect fangirl reactions.
> 
> 
> By the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck those two make great rivals.
> They also make for a great love/hate ship.


Those pictures :mark: thanks for the loving 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Never seen this one before. Oh my&#133;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better soon my dear


Thanks 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

RaneGaming said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/other-spo...ks-dean-ambrose-roman-reigns-and-royal-rumble
> 
> Incase anyone missed it i know i did
> 
> *Magic.*
> 
> That's how Seth Rollins described his connection with Shield cohorts Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns














WynterWarm12 said:


> And *Calahart* you made me a damn Punkbrose fan.
> I already have enough ships on my plate damn it :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Asenath said:


>


Everyone wants to "Feel" the shield


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> Everyone wants to "Feel" the shield


When I do, I'll let you guys know how it went.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Just gonna leave this here.....










WHAAAAA??










:lol:lol:lol

The specialness is real in these three.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Spoiler: 1 Year Of The Shield


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of this


wow that's made me look at seth in a whole new light, usually i'm strictly dean or roman but damn seth...


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Just gonna leave this here.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAAAAA??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:lol:lol


He's been hanging around Dean too long. Poor soul.


----------



## cindel25

RaneGaming said:


> Everyone wants to "Feel" the shield


Already did


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

cindel25 said:


> Already did












^This covers me


----------



## Telos

Before the SD promo, I was convinced Reigns would be in the Rumble toward the very end. But now it's being teased that Ambrose and Rollins may team up to take Reigns out. I have no idea what's going to happen tomorrow and that's the way I like it.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

while ya'll are fighting amongst yourselves over who gets what...i'll just be over here dick riding Dean while Roman and Seth watch and get ready to take their turns in me. Thanks!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

"They scared Ambrose off social media asking for vials of his blood to insert in themselves."
Is this true? :|  :shocked:


----------



## Wynter

Telos said:


> Before the SD promo, I was convinced Reigns would be in the Rumble toward the very end. But now it's being teased that Ambrose and Rollins may team up to take Reigns out. I have no idea what's going to happen tomorrow and that's the way I like it.


Agreed. Between Daniel Bryan and The Shield, I'm pretty stoked for the Royal Rumble :mark:

I can't definitively say what's going to happen with The Shield and I love it. So many different scenarios can play out between the boys and that's really exciting.

I'm pretty sure Reigns is going to look like a monster, so I'm not worried about him. I'll be really shocked if he doesn't get a lot of eliminations under his belt. I'm not saying he will break Kane's record, but he will definitely hold his own.

I'm rooting for Seth to be the last member standing after coming up from behind to eliminate Reigns or Ambrose. 

Ambrose has been made to look the weakest so far, so hopefully he will come in at like #2 or something and have a lengthy run before he's thrown out. 
I can't wait for that Dean and CM Punk interaction though. That should be fun :mark:


----------



## cindel25

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> while ya'll are fighting amongst yourselves over who gets what...i'll just be over here dick riding Dean while Roman and Seth watch and get ready to take their turns in me. Thanks!












There is a line boo boo.


----------



## tbp82

Telos said:


> Before the SD promo, I was convinced Reigns would be in the Rumble toward the very end. But now it's being teased that Ambrose and Rollins may team up to take Reigns out. I have no idea what's going to happen tomorrow and that's the way I like it.


I'm all for Ambrose and Rollins together putting Reigns out or even Ambrose alone.


----------



## Wynter

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> while ya'll are fighting amongst yourselves over who gets what...i'll just be over here dick riding Dean while Roman and Seth watch and get ready to take their turns in me. Thanks!












ATTENTION!

Imma need *all *of you to settle dat ass down and hop off Reigns please.

Ya'll can jump all over Community Dick and Slut all you want, but the Samoan and that glorious tongue attached to him is mine.

Thank you. You all may continue with your whoring :cool2


----------



## Sonny Crockett

What Rollins said about fan fiction made me laugh :rollins

"I'm onto you tumblr girls,I know what you're doing up there and it's weird man,STOP IT!" :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Agreed. Between Daniel Bryan and The Shield, I'm pretty stoked for the Royal Rumble :mark:
> 
> I can't definitively say what's going to happen with The Shield and I love it. So many different scenarios can play out between the boys and that's really exciting.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Reigns is going to look like a monster, so I'm not worried about him. I'll be really shocked if he doesn't get a lot of eliminations under his belt. I'm not saying he will break Kane's record, but he will definitely hold his own.
> 
> I'm rooting for Seth to be the last member standing after coming up from behind to eliminate Reigns or Ambrose.
> 
> Ambrose has been made to look the weakest so far, so hopefully he will come in at like #2 or something and have a lengthy run before he's thrown out.
> I can't wait for that Dean and CM Punk interaction though. That should be fun :mark:


this year has a stunning line up

Jericho (feel he will be a surprise since he's in town)
Punk
Bryan (i hope)
Shield
Ziggy
Wyatt
all should do fantastic and make it interesting i expect Reigns to get 9 eliminations with Dean and Rollins with around 5 maybe 6 

I expect dean vs big e at wrestlemania for unification of IC and US title then ER,Payback ect turning into triple threat match for shield for titles with each of them getting a win at a PPV then leading to Reigns winning 4th PPV ( i hope, i know they want to make reigns look strong) but i feel stretching it out and giving all 3 a Win would give them all strong singles credit. Making the whole roster better for it. When they move onto new opponents.




WynterWarm12 said:


> ATTENTION!
> 
> Imma need *all *of you to settle dat ass down and hop off Reigns please.
> 
> Ya'll can jump all over Community Dick and Slut all you want, but the Samoan and that glorious tongue attached to him is mine.
> 
> Thank you. You all may continue with your whoring :cool2


I Will fight you for him and i WILL bite and CLAW!


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> ATTENTION!
> 
> Imma need *all *of you to settle dat ass down and hop off Reigns please.
> 
> Ya'll can jump all over Community Dick and Slut all you want, but the Samoan and that glorious tongue attached to him is mine.
> 
> Thank you. You all may continue with your whoring :cool2





RaneGaming said:


> this year has a stunning line up
> 
> 
> I Will fight you for him and i WILL bite and CLAW!


----------



## Wynter

RaneGaming said:


> I Will fight you for him and i WILL bite and CLAW!


So that's your plan? You're going to foreplay me to death?










Bitch please.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> So that's your plan? You're going to foreplay me to death?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitch please.


Oooooo, she called you out good Rane. Can you match that?


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


>












Oooooh, *SubZero *just called you a basic bitch *RaneGaming*. You're just going to take that??


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> So that's your plan? You're going to foreplay me to death?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitch please.





















Just Bring It!


----------



## tbp82

RaneGaming said:


> this year has a stunning line up
> 
> Jericho (feel he will be a surprise since he's in town)
> Punk
> Bryan (i hope)
> Shield
> Ziggy
> Wyatt
> all should do fantastic and make it interesting i expect Reigns to get 9 eliminations with Dean and Rollins with around 5 maybe 6
> 
> I expect dean vs big e at wrestlemania for unification of IC and US title then ER,Payback ect turning into triple threat match for shield for titles with each of them getting a win at a PPV then leading to Reigns winning 4th PPV ( i hope, i know they want to make reigns look strong) but i feel stretching it out and giving all 3 a Win would give them all strong singles credit. Making the whole roster better for it. When they move onto new opponents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Will fight you for him and i WILL bite and CLAW!


If they do Dean vs. Big. E at Mania where would that leave Reigns and Rollins for Mania? Of all The Shield members Reigns is almost a lock to be on Mania. Also, if WWE wants to book Reigns strong he can't come out even in a feud with Ambrose and Rollins he has to dominate it.


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oooooo, she called you out good Rane. Can you match that?


:lol just saw this post. We did the same thing


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol just saw this post. We did the same thing


Yup. :lol

Don't know why you guys are fighting over Sethie's leftovers anyways.

:draper2


----------



## cindel25

WynterWarm12 said:


> ATTENTION!
> 
> Imma need *all *of you to settle dat ass down and hop off Reigns please.
> 
> Ya'll can jump all over Community Dick and Slut all you want, but the Samoan and that glorious tongue attached to him is mine.
> 
> Thank you. You all may continue with your whoring :cool2





RaneGaming said:


> this year has a stunning line up
> 
> I Will fight you for him and i WILL bite and CLAW!












SubZero: Who are these basic birds trying to claim FLAWLESS HAIR? 

School these hoes!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Roman and Seth are one and dones to me....keep fighting amongst yourselves....me and the community dick are enjoying ourselves over here


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

tbp82 said:


> If they do Dean vs. Big. E at Mania where would that leave Reigns and Rollins for Mania? Of all The Shield members Reigns is almost a lock to be on Mania. Also, if WWE wants to book Reigns strong he can't come out even in a feud with Ambrose and Rollins he has to dominate it.


Depends on if EC is Shield vs Wyatt's (and i feel it will be) 

we could see at wm Reigns vs Big show or Ryback (not a fan of either but it would be on strong single win)
and Rollins could go against Ziggler (weak kayfabe but a good worker)

As for making reigns strong against ambrose and rollins they could always double team him (like SS 99 with rock and hhh against big show) and have ambrose/rollins get a cheap win before Reigns gets his win 
just spit balling idea's since i see all 3 having a strong future and don't want to see any of them being feed to the others just to give that mega push too 1 of them.




SubZero3:16 said:


>


Now as for you








Before you get my full attention


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> Depends on if EC is Shield vs Wyatt's (and i feel it will be)
> 
> 
> 
> Now as for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before you get my full attention


Calling that bluff


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> SubZero: Who are these basic birds trying to claim FLAWLESS HAIR?
> 
> School these hoes!


Done my dear. Sometimes you gotta let these hoes know 










:lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Calling that bluff






























Opps changed my mind


----------



## Reservoir Angel

GIF FIGHT! 

FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Reservoir Angel said:


> GIF FIGHT!
> 
> FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!


:lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> Opps changed my mind


Aww cindel, look at Rane, isn't he precious?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Aww cindel, look at Rane, isn't he precious?













But *Sub Zero* if you want any tips of pleasing men just Ask :cool2


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> But *Sub Zero* if you want any tips of pleasing men just Ask :cool2


Actually I'm the biggest diva of them all










Tips?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Actually I'm the biggest diva of them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tips?


Remember am a guy so i know what WE like









Her = YOU


----------



## Wynter

So this is what basic bitches do on a Saturday night huh? 

Have gif fights.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> So this is what basic bitches do on a Saturday night huh?
> 
> Have gif fights.


Got something to say 









*Snaps Fingers*
*Walks Away*


----------



## Asenath

You people have too much time on your hands.


----------



## Wynter

Asenath said:


> You people have too much time on your hands.












sigh, I know.


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> Remember am a guy so i know what WE like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her = YOU


No. Guys _think_ they know what they like, until a girl like me walks in and 












WynterWarm12 said:


> So this is what basic bitches do on a Saturday night huh?
> 
> Have gif fights.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

I Think i found a project for myself






All it needs is some Shield and it fits perfect


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> I Think i found a project for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it needs is some Shield and it fits perfect


Oh my god I love it :lmao :lmao

We need the shield to remake the pillow fight scene :banderas


----------



## Wynter

This thread gives me so much life.










Never a dull moment :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh my god I love it :lmao :lmao
> 
> We need the shield to remake the pillow fight scene :banderas


Wrestlemania XXX
Shield in a Pillow Fight - Number 1 Contender's Match


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> Wrestlemania XXX
> Shield in a Pillow Fight - Number 1 Contender's Match


The buyrate would be through the roof!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

http://www.spreaker.com/user/mikewendt/mike-billy-episode-058-01-23-14

ROMAN REIGNS calls in to give his thoughts on his 1st time participating in the Rumble... what it was like to go nose-to-nose with the Hot Rod in Piper's Pit... The Rock's "ridiculous eyebrow"... having an unmatched "move set"... and so much more! (Interview starts @ 27:00)

*Oh knows Dean Might go for a walk and end up on commentery"


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> http://www.spreaker.com/user/mikewendt/mike-billy-episode-058-01-23-14
> 
> ROMAN REIGNS calls in to give his thoughts on his 1st time participating in the Rumble... what it was like to go nose-to-nose with the Hot Rod in Piper's Pit... The Rock's "ridiculous eyebrow"... having an unmatched "move set"... and so much more! (Interview starts @ 27:00)
> 
> *Oh knows Dean Might go for a walk and end up on commentery"


Okay, I gine need a transcript for that. I do not have that attention span.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Okay I'm listening to it. The move set talk is hilarious :lmao and the Rock's eyebrow :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Okay, I gine need a transcript for that. I do not have that attention span.


Interview is only about 10 mins long Interview starts @ 27:00


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'd pay an entire quarter of a paycheck to see a shield pillow fight match. Book it Vince.

Also dayum, Roman and I slept through quite a gif fight.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I'd pay an entire quarter of a paycheck to see a shield pillow fight match. Book it Vince.
> 
> Also dayum, *Roman and I* slept through quite a gif fight.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> I'd pay an entire quarter of a paycheck to see a shield pillow fight match. Book it Vince.
> 
> Also dayum, Roman and I slept through quite a gif fight.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Okay that interview was pretty damn funny and the interviewers sound like they actually watch the show. Lemme tell you when I saw 78 mins at first I was like nope! But I'm glad I listened.


----------



## Wynter

Don't ya'll bitches start with that Roman shit again :side:

I thought I already established who owns that Samoan dick :lol


The interview is only 10 minutes....okay I got time for that


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Okay that interview was pretty damn funny and the interviewers sound like they actually watch the show. Lemme tell you when I saw 78 mins at first I was like nope! But I'm glad I listened.


Yea am the poor guy who listened 2 about 30 mins trying to find it 

and i agree it was funny,smart and it showed they watch the show.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


>





WynterWarm12 said:


> Don't ya'll bitches start with that Roman shit again :side:
> 
> I thought I already established who owns that Samoan dick :lol
> 
> 
> The interview is only 10 minutes....okay I got time for that


Hey now guys I haven't macked on Reigns in forever. Calm yoselves.













SubZero3:16 said:


>












That fellow pretending to be Travolta with horns? That's Roman. Talkin bout our lil _nap_. Clearly the long horned one is Seth and the stubby horned one is Dean wishing he was there too.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> Hey now guys I haven't macked on Reigns in forever. Calm yoselves.


Ok you can have first round. But i get round 2,3,4 with him


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> Ok you can have first round. But i get round 2,3,4 with him


Fine by me.


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Aww cindel, look at Rane, isn't he precious?





WynterWarm12 said:


> So this is what basic bitches do on a Saturday night huh?
> 
> Have gif fights.


Gurrrrrlllllll.......


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> Fine by me.


See am nice + it takes me longer to *Giggle* So him getting his first out of the way works out for both of us.


----------



## Wynter

RaneGaming said:


> Ok *you can have* first round. But i get round 2,3,4 with him



Did...did you just _willingly _give up some of that Samoan loving??

I am quite disappointed in your lack of thirst.










I'm surrounded by some "caring is sharing" ass people :lol

Ya'll better than me


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> See am nice + it takes me longer to *Giggle* So him getting his first out of the way works out for both of us.


Longer than 5 hours? 











I didn't even want him for that long, but his ass wouldn't leave.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Did...did you _willingly _give up some of that Samoan loving??
> 
> I am quite disappointed in your lack of thirst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surrounded by some "caring is sharing" ass people :lol
> 
> Ya'll better than me


Well giving it up wouldn't be on my list of things 2 do but if i had him for a long time sure i would share



Calahart said:


> Longer than 5 hours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even want him for that long, but his ass wouldn't leave.


For A Real O(Shaking) takes around 2/3 hours depending on how turned on and position And that everyone is TMI


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> For A Real O(Shaking) takes around 2/3 hours depending on how turned on and position And that everyone is TMI


I guess if you're in a porno.

Either way I'm done with him for now. Enjoy the sloppy seconds.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> I guess if you're in a porno.
> 
> Either way I'm done with him for now. Enjoy the sloppy seconds.


Saves using lube Thanks! Every Penny Counts


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> Saves using lube Thanks! Every Penny Counts


No problem. You just remember who put that smile on his face. Yo ass had better make him keep it.










Alright Subzero probably wants to 






















at me right now, so I'll stop badgering. Enjoy the Roman.




Found this nice candid of Dean. Nothing too extreme going on in the pic, but it's so lovely.
When he gets those pouty eyes going on...
I feel the thirst returning.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> No problem. You just remember who put that smile on his face. Yo ass had better make him keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at me right now, so I'll stop badgering. Enjoy the Roman.


Are you sure he wasn't thinking of Me


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> Are you sure he wasn't thinking of Me


I'm sure he thinks of all of us. But yes, for the time being I'm pretty sure I was on his mind. 


Edit: Damn it Rane. I edit my posts too much. I can't keep up with how quick some of y'all reply. :lmao
Threw Grell back in there so your quote would stay consistent, but NOPE. I have a bad knack of not thinking things through before posting.


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler: So close


















































































So close yet so far :mark: I just want the Rumble here already.

Roman and that cocky ass grin at the end <3


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> I'm sure he thinks of all of us. But yes, for the time being I'm pretty sure I was on his mind.
> 
> 
> Edit: Damn it Rane. I edit my posts too much. I can't keep up with how quick some of y'all reply. :lmao




















That flick of the tonuge!


----------



## Wynter

Calahart said:


> Found this nice candid of Dean. Nothing too extreme going on in the pic, but it's so lovely.
> When he gets those pouty eyes going on...
> I feel the thirst returning.


Man, what is up with me and the love I have for that damn earring of his :lol


Did someone say tongues :cool2


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler: So close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So close yet so far :mark: I just want the Rumble here already.
> 
> Roman and that cocky ass grin at the end <3


I want it here too! I'm psyched for how it all plays out. :mark: I'm gonna have to shift my schedule around a bit if I'm gonna be able to see it, but damn it I'll do as I must.



RaneGaming said:


> That flick of the tonuge!


Glad we can agree. 

Also yeah. That tongue is a monster in itself.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Man, what is up with me and the love I have for that damn earring of his :lol
> 
> 
> Did someone say tongues :cool2


Yeah it's amazing what one little thing can do to us. :lol

Ahh dem tongues.











C'MERE DEAN!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Man, what is up with me and the love I have for that damn earring of his :lol
> 
> 
> Did someone say tongues :cool2



So you think they have bets on who can stick out there tongue on camera the most?




Calahart said:


> I want it here too! I'm psyched for how it all plays out. :mark: I'm gonna have to shift my schedule around a bit if I'm gonna be able to see it, but damn it I'll do as I must.
> 
> Glad we can agree.
> 
> Also yeah. That tongue is a monster in itself.


Tongues  Dean's is out aswel


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> So you think they have bets on who can stick out there tongue on camera the most?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tongues  Dean's is out aswel


Haha who knows what those guys think up (or even _do_) backstage. :lmao


Yes I noticed Dean's. Which is why I'm bringin him to bed with me. Gotta get some good lovin' in before goin to work. Ciao.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> Haha who knows what those guys think up (or even _do_) backstage. :lmao
> 
> 
> Yes I noticed Dean's. Which is why I'm bringin him to bed with me. Gotta get some good lovin' in before goin to work. Ciao.


Don't break him! and take care  great chatting with you.


----------



## TheHidden01

I could sit down and watch a million Shield matches a day. Going to be sad when we do have a Shield match at least to look forward too 

TH


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

TheHidden01 said:


> I could sit down and watch a million Shield matches a day. Going to be sad when we do have a Shield match at least to look forward too
> 
> TH


I Agree  just wish we had more team's to go against them

Dudley boyz
Hardy Boyz
Edge& Christian 
T&A 

just think these guys in TLC,Table,Ladder and matches ect against Shield  

.............
Sorry lost my train of thought but yea i will miss Shield when they go


----------



## truk83

I think the WWE missed the boat on setting the split up with The Shield by allowing The Wyatt Family to be the main reason to why they break apart. Instead it may end up being the Royal Rumble. Which for me is the obvious PPV to really get this split going. I feel like this could have been a way to push the Wyatt Family and give a strong explanation as to how, and why The Shield split. Bray would play mind games and expose their frustrations. Set them all up with a strong feud leading up to the Royal Rumble.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Man, some of y'all on some real ho shit up in this joint. Willing taking somebody's sloppy seconds. The thirst is real. Isn't that right boo?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

truk83 said:


> I think the WWE missed the boat on setting the split up with The Shield by allowing The Wyatt Family to be the main reason to why they break apart. Instead it may end up being the Royal Rumble. Which for me is the obvious PPV to really get this split going. I feel like this could have been a way to push the Wyatt Family and give a strong explanation as to how, and why The Shield split. Bray would play mind games and expose their frustrations. Set them all up with a strong feud leading up to the Royal Rumble.


Am looking forward to them in singles action but am in no rush for them to Split, why can't they just focus on Singles action as a group Leading to a Triple Threat match for Number 1 contender's match/ Unification of IC and US title Match? why do they need to split. Lets have a Stable Stick together and show respect for each other give there all in matches no matter what but stay true to Justice.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Man, some of y'all on some real ho shit up in this joint. Willing taking somebody's sloppy seconds. The thirst is real. Isn't that right boo?


You know you would take it if offered don't even lie


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'm not in a rush for a split either. Creative has shown that they have nothing for any singles wrestler who isn't a main eventer. Even then they struggle to find a storyline for those not named Orton, Cena or Bryan. I know people want to see the boys do their thing individually but you have got to pay attention to the current landscape for a mid card wrestler and quite frankly it sucks. The people who are getting consistent booking right now outside of the main event are the tag teams. Notice how the IC and US champs have no real feuds going. There are no built ups around the titles, they just appear on random matches. So even if you take the three talented guys from the shield and split them and thrust them into the mid card, then what? A repeat feud for the US/IC belt. The same opponent over and over ad nauseum? Because if there is one thing the WWE can do is run a matchup into the ground. Until Creative can get their ass together when it comes to their mid-carders I say keep them together.


----------



## Telos

That gif fight earlier... :lmao :lmao :lmao

Stay thirsty my friends


----------



## TheVipersGirl

WynterWarm12 said:


> Agreed. Between Daniel Bryan and The Shield, I'm pretty stoked for the Royal Rumble :mark:
> 
> I can't definitively say what's going to happen with The Shield and I love it. So many different scenarios can play out between the boys and that's really exciting.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Reigns is going to look like a monster, so I'm not worried about him. I'll be really shocked if he doesn't get a lot of eliminations under his belt. I'm not saying he will break Kane's record, but he will definitely hold his own.
> 
> I'm rooting for Seth to be the last member standing after coming up from behind to eliminate Reigns or Ambrose.
> 
> Ambrose has been made to look the weakest so far, so hopefully he will come in at like #2 or something and have a lengthy run before he's thrown out.
> I can't wait for that Dean and CM Punk interaction though. That should be fun :mark:


Agreeing with what you said. Ambrose goes number 2. If that happens they're for sure hinting a feud once Ambrose goes into singles competition. Rollins will enter around the 10-15 mark, then Reigns will be out on after that. If they want the push to work they need to have him last long in the ring and beat Kane's record. That being long,Ambrose and Rollins wouldn't like him staying long because of the recent wins he's been having, causing jealousy and both taking him out. Ambrose eliminated first, then Rollins, then Reigns.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm not in a rush for a split either. Creative has shown that they have nothing for any singles wrestler who isn't a main eventer. Even then they struggle to find a storyline for those not named Orton, Cena or Bryan. I know people want to see the boys do their thing individually but you have got to pay attention to the current landscape for a mid card wrestler and quite frankly it sucks. The people who are getting consistent booking right now outside of the main event are the tag teams. Notice how the IC and US champs have no real feuds going. There are no built ups around the titles, they just appear on random matches. So even if you take the three talented guys from the shield and split them and thrust them into the mid card, then what? A repeat feud for the US/IC belt. The same opponent over and over ad nauseum? Because if there is one thing the WWE can do is run a matchup into the ground. Until Creative can get their ass together when it comes to their mid-carders I say keep them together.


Reading my mind :talk
also i just like the idea of a Stable/Team sticking together instead of always doing the split angle it's been done over and over and we all know how it ends 1 star gets lifted and on rare occasions 2 guys get lifted but with there only being 1 title and a US/IC titles only 1 person would get that lift into main event spot and end up with 2 great talented wrestlers left out in the cold.




TheVipersGirl said:


> Agreeing with what you said. It's our right when Ambrose goes number 2. If that happens they're for sure hinting a feud once Ambrose goes into singles competition. Rollins will enter around the 10-15 mark, then Reigns will be out on after that. If they want the push to work they need to have him last long in the ring and beat Kane's record. That being long,Ambrose and Rollins wouldn't like him staying long because of the recent wins he's been having, causing jealousy and both taking him out. Ambrose eliminated first, then Rollins, then Reigns.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I would love Ambrose as number 2 i predict Ambrose,Ziggler or Jericho since you need someone who can GO and has stamina to match Punk. I see Reigns Hitting Ring at number 20 with like 7/8 guys in ring (Ambrose and Rollins included) then All 3 Destroying everyone,and leaving punk left then having Sheamus hit ring at number 21 or so then Ryback at 22 (Putting in big guys to slow down eliminations) then build up guys in ring to 7/8 again and repeating. I expect Reigns to get a minimum of 9 eliminations, i could see Kane coming out at number 27 or so and taking punk out and setting up Kane vs Punk at EC.


----------



## DareDevil

Damn, I leave for like 2 days and I come back to 20+ pages, man being sick is no good no good. Anyway, who's ready for Royal Rumble?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Damn, I leave for like 2 days and I come back to 20+ pages, man being sick is no good no good. Anyway, who's ready for Royal Rumble?


Welcome back  hope you have been sleeping lots and drinking lots of fluids :genius

And yes am ready for rumble i will be make tapas later today for the show


----------



## cindel25

Royal Rumble :cheer


----------



## DareDevil

RaneGaming said:


> Welcome back  hope you have been sleeping lots and drinking lots of fluids :genius
> 
> And yes am ready for rumble i will be make tapas later today for the show


Yes I've been taking a lot of care and drinking a lot of water and tea, but enough about that, gah, I expect a lot of drama after the rumble, the actual royal rumble is the only thing I'm looking forward to, the rest of the matches can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Yes I've been taking a lot of care and drinking a lot of water and tea, but enough about that, gah, I expect a lot of drama after the rumble, the actual royal rumble is the only thing I'm looking forward to, the rest of the matches can go fuck themselves.


Well Cena vs Orton interests me since If Bryan wins i don't want him to face Randy 

But rumble should be great fun and even if batista wins i still have hope of something happening at EC so am just going to sit back and Enjoy the rumble for what it is. Unlike Last years.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Goodness gracious, did I just come home to a war zone??? What happened, ladies and gents???



RaneGaming said:


>


Mmm. Go ahead and GIF fight over Roman and Dean, everyone. I'll keep Seth and his Yorkie company  

And his interview :mark: Magic is indeed the perfect word. 




psycho bunny said:


> God I'm sick as fuck but those pics made my day. This is propably the meds speaking but i love all of you *gets really emotional*



Awww!!! BUNNY!!! *sends you a million hugs* do feel better!! Love you too.



Calahart said:


> By the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck those two make great rivals.
> They also make for a great love/hate ship


:mark: :mark: 

everytime I think Caly, I think CMbrose :lol But in a good way, of course.



RaneGaming said:


> Wrestlemania XXX
> Shield in a Pillow Fight - Number 1 Contender's Match


OH GOSH. :lmao :lmao. I would pay big money to see that.

RR soon!!!! Please don't break up yet, boys. Not until you're all good and ready.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

JacqSparrow said:


> Goodness gracious, did I just come home to a war zone??? What happened, ladies and gents???
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm. Go ahead and GIF fight over Roman and Dean, everyone. I'll keep Seth and his Yorkie company
> 
> And his interview :mark: Magic is indeed the perfect word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww!!! BUNNY!!! *sends you a million hugs* do feel better!! Love you too.
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark:
> 
> everytime I think Caly, I think CMbrose :lol But in a good way, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> OH GOSH. :lmao :lmao. I would pay big money to see that.
> 
> RR soon!!!! Please don't break up yet, boys. Not until you're all good and ready.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Yea we got a little carried away but


----------



## TheVipersGirl

http://www.tmz.com/videos/0_thq0mdsm/

Seth made it to TMZ but on a hilarious note. Peed under the ring and he had to explain himself on twitter. Why do i even find this too hilarious and even TMZ made a big deal about it?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

TheVipersGirl said:


> http://www.tmz.com/videos/0_thq0mdsm/
> 
> Seth made it to TMZ but on a hilarious note. Peed under the ring and he had to explain himself on twitter. Why do i even find this too hilarious and even TMZ made a big deal about it?


Indeed he also knows about Fanfiction  if you go back around 15 pages the full video is there


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Goodness gracious, did I just come home to a war zone??? What happened, ladies and gents???
> 
> :mark: :mark:
> 
> everytime I think Caly, I think CMbrose :lol But in a good way, of course.


We hoes tend to get like that sometimes. The love is still strong, though. :lol

Also, I'm so flattered. I really need to get over this drawing-smut-phobia that I have.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> We hoes tend to get like that sometimes. The love is still strong, though. :lol
> 
> Also, I'm so flattered. I really need to get over this drawing-smut-phobia that I have.


dam been called a bitch and a hoe in less than 24 hours


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> dam been called a bitch and a hoe in less than 24 hours


I wouldn't take it so personally. Even though I'm not as extreme about it, I have accepted the fact that I'm one of the hoes. :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> I wouldn't take it so personally. Even though I'm not as extreme about it, I have accepted the fact that I'm one of the hoes. :lol


LOL i don't mind used to being called a Slut anyway :cool2


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I wouldn't take it so personally. Even though I'm not as extreme about it, I have accepted the fact that I'm one of the hoes. :lol


:lol the gif fight made me laugh out loud. Really nice lecture in the morning :lol. You all can have the samoan, the slut and the yorkies. Meanwhile i'll book a flight to the states, look up community dick's adres buy a tranquillizer gun and pay him a visit *evil grin*


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

psycho bunny said:


> :lol the gif fight made me laugh out loud. Really nice lecture in the morning :lol. You all can have the samoan, the slut and the yorkies. Meanwhile i'll book a flight to the states, look up community dick's adres buy a tranquillizer gun and pay him a visit *evil grin*
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I Have something that can knock them out so i don't need to waste him buying a Tranquillizer gun :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

This will be the first and only night I'll cheer someone over the Shield :lol Go Bryan :mark: :mark: 

Of course I want the Shield to last long and eliminate a fuckton of people. Rollins or Ambrose could possibly be the Ironman of this Rumble. Along with Punk of course.


----------



## JacqSparrow

TheVipersGirl said:


> http://www.tmz.com/videos/0_thq0mdsm/
> 
> Seth made it to TMZ but on a hilarious note. Peed under the ring and he had to explain himself on twitter. Why do i even find this too hilarious and even TMZ made a big deal about it?



And the attention whore strikes again.




Calahart said:


> We hoes tend to get like that sometimes. The love is still strong, though. :lol
> 
> Also, I'm so flattered. I really need to get over this drawing-smut-phobia that I have.


And that's why you guys are awesome to be around.




psycho bunny said:


> :lol the gif fight made me laugh out loud. Really nice lecture in the morning :lol. You all can have the samoan, the slut and the yorkies. Meanwhile i'll book a flight to the states, look up community dick's adres buy a tranquillizer gun and pay him a visit *evil grin*





RaneGaming said:


> I Have something that can knock them out so i don't need to waste him buying a Tranquillizer gun :mark:


Yeah...I don't want to cross you two...:lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> This will be the first and only night I'll cheer someone over the Shield :lol Go Bryan :mark: :mark:
> 
> Of course I want the Shield to last long and eliminate a fuckton of people. Rollins or Ambrose could possibly be the Ironman of this Rumble. Along with Punk of course.


It's ok-you're allowed to :lol Please win it over Batista, Bryan!

I just want our boys to make their mark. 
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Quoth the Raven said:


> This will be the first and only night I'll cheer someone over the Shield :lol Go Bryan :mark: :mark:
> 
> Of course I want the Shield to last long and eliminate a fuckton of people. Rollins or Ambrose could possibly be the Ironman of this Rumble. Along with Punk of course.


there is so many fantastic things that can happen in this rumber

Number 2: Could be a shield member or Jericho or Kane (it really should be someone big) Hell it could even be Sheamus as part of Authority 

Number 14: Who will get it?

When will shield enter?
Will we see some Sick Spots (Shield catching 1 of there members as 1 foot and 1 hand touching the floor)
Will Shield cost each other the rumble?
Will Bryan be in the rumble?

also Orton and Cena match is important since emm you know we all hope it's not Orton <3


----------



## TheFranticJane

Ambrose will eliminate Punk and himself - removing the strength the Shield had in their numbers and inadvertently costing the other two their chance at winning.


----------



## Wynter

Hola bitches!!










I see that we all are getting along again and *Rane *and *Bunny *are bonding through mutual creepiness and will be locked up soon 

All is right in the world again . Us whores got to stick together you know :


I can't believe how excited I am for the Rumble :mark: :mark: :mark:
(though I'm freaking out more than anything as a Daniel Bryan fan because I will _flip _shit if Batista wins over him :lol)

But as far as the boys, I know something great is going to happen with them :mark:. 
I'm just waiting for that glorious moment when shit gets real between them and they start trying to take each other out.
It all plays out so beautifully in my head :banderas


I wonder how many times this site will crash during the Royal Rumble lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> :lol the gif fight made me laugh out loud. Really nice lecture in the morning :lol. You all can have the samoan, the slut and the yorkies. Meanwhile i'll book a flight to the states, look up community dick's adres buy a tranquillizer gun and pay him a visit


I ain't sayin' that Samoan piece of ass isn't delicious and all, but I mostly just go after him to spite the others. :lol I could just drive to Vegas and take Dean out first, but y'all heard the podcast. He's like never there.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Hola bitches!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that we all are getting along again and *Rane *and *Bunny *are bonding through mutual creepiness and will be locked up soon
> 
> All is right in the world again . Us whores got to stick together you know :
> 
> 
> I can't believe how excited I am for the Rumble :mark: :mark: :mark:
> (though I'm freaking out more than anything as a Daniel Bryan fan because I will _flip _shit if Batista wins over him :lol)
> 
> But as far as the boys, I know something great is going to happen with them :mark:.
> I'm just waiting for that glorious moment when shit gets real between them and they start trying to take each other out.
> It all plays out so beautifully in my head :banderas
> 
> 
> I wonder how many times this site will crash during the Royal Rumble lol


NO my Shield brothers won't be fighting Tisk Tisk

am sick of great stables splitting up 
Let them stick together and complete even against each other working to that title match but still remain a TEAM for Justice!

And Good morning  I need to buy a red brick today


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Royal Rumble











I'm ready!


----------



## Wynter

RaneGaming said:


> NO my Shield brothers won't be fighting Tisk Tisk
> 
> am sick of great stables splitting up
> Let them stick together and complete even against each other working to that title match but still remain a TEAM for Justice!
> 
> And Good morning  I need to buy a red brick today


Good morning

Of course I'd rather have the boys stay united and not break up any time soon.
But let's be serious, egos are running wild in that bitch :lol
I doubt they are splitting after tonight.
That's going to be saved until around WrestleMania, but more tension and seeds will definitely be planted tonight.
I might not like their imminent break up, but the WWE is handling the slow burn so well :mark: 


In a perfect world, the boys wouldn't actually split. 
They'd go on as singles competitors, but still have each others backs and kick the ass of anyone who messes with one of them. 
The bromance would still be strong :banderas


----------



## kendoo

So have we got the official who's the tallest member of the shield yet?


----------



## SubZero3:16

kendoo said:


> So have we got the official who's the tallest member of the shield yet?


Nope. No one cares anymore. They're all above six feet tall and can kick all of our asses.


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Hola bitches!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that we all are getting along again and *Rane *and *Bunny *are bonding through mutual creepiness and will be locked up soon
> 
> All is right in the world again . Us whores got to stick together you know :
> 
> 
> I can't believe how excited I am for the Rumble :mark: :mark: :mark:
> (though I'm freaking out more than anything as a Daniel Bryan fan because I will _flip _shit if Batista wins over him :lol)
> 
> But as far as the boys, I know something great is going to happen with them :mark:.
> I'm just waiting for that glorious moment when shit gets real between them and they start trying to take each other out.
> It all plays out so beautifully in my head :banderas
> 
> 
> I wonder how many times this site will crash during the Royal Rumble lol


Heyo! Good mornin.

Yes indeed we do need to stick together in these dark times.

I may actually be able to see the rumble. At first I was afraid of the possibility of not watching it because lately I've been sleeping from around noon until 8~8:30pm. I have been working off of 4 hours of sleep so I may just be able to crash when I get home and wake up in time for the show.

This site crashes quite often now. I can't wait until the rumble crashes... /sarcasm


----------



## tylermoxreigns

cindel25 said:


>


You know it's bad when Ambrose kinda looks like the only normal one out of the three in this screencap.

Reigns' seems to forever be pulling a blue steel 
Rollins' looking like he's smelled something bad - this is his menacing? 
And Ambrose... I repeat, looking (pretty) normal

:lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Of course I'd rather have the boys stay united and not break up any time soon.
> But let's be serious, egos are running wild in that bitch :lol
> I doubt they are splitting after tonight.
> That's going to be saved until around WrestleMania, but more tension and seeds will definitely be planted tonight.
> I might not like their imminent break up, but the WWE is handling the slow burn so well :mark:
> 
> 
> In a perfect world, the boys wouldn't actually split.
> They'd go on as singles competitors, but still have each others backs and kick the ass of anyone who messes with one of them.
> The bromance would still be strong :banderas


Ok i just had my wet dream.


Shield stick together and Eliminate Batista
Bryan wins RR
At EC Orton losses title to Punk

Setting up Evolution vs Shield at Wrestlemania!
DB VS Punk(c) At Wrestlemania

Because ER is in Seattle!
And Payback is in Chicago!
Best Of 3 Before Punks Contract ends

I know it's a dream but Dam what a Dream!


----------



## Deptford

So like The Shield Thread apocalypse basically happened while I was hungover?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> So like The Shield Thread apocalypse basically happened while I was hungover?


I wouldn't call it the apocalypse. Just a bit of sport is all. Yes you indeed missed it, though.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> Hola bitches!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that we all are getting along again and *Rane *and *Bunny *are bonding through mutual creepiness and will be locked up soon
> 
> All is right in the world again . Us whores got to stick together you know :
> 
> 
> I can't believe how excited I am for the Rumble :mark: :mark: :mark:
> (though I'm freaking out more than anything as a Daniel Bryan fan because I will _flip _shit if Batista wins over him :lol)
> 
> But as far as the boys, I know something great is going to happen with them :mark:.
> I'm just waiting for that glorious moment when shit gets real between them and they start trying to take each other out.
> It all plays out so beautifully in my head :banderas
> 
> 
> I wonder how many times this site will crash during the Royal Rumble lol


Like anybody can lock me up when it comes to Ambrose, Bunny goes 100% psycho 












Calahart said:


> I ain't sayin' that Samoan piece of ass isn't delicious and all, but I mostly just go after him to spite the others. :lol I could just drive to Vegas and take Dean out first, but y'all heard the podcast. He's like never there.


I'll follow that bastard across the world if I have to 



RaneGaming said:


> NO my Shield brothers won't be fighting Tisk Tisk
> 
> am sick of great stables splitting up
> Let them stick together and complete even against each other working to that title match but still remain a TEAM for Justice!
> 
> And Good morning  I need to buy a red brick today


Hmm I wanted to be gentle with my gun, but a red brick is a really nice idea 











Its the rumble tonight I can't wait to :cheer for the boys :mark: So who do you guys think will to best?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

RaneGaming said:


> Ok i just had my wet dream.
> 
> 
> Shield stick together and Eliminate Batista
> Bryan wins RR
> At EC Orton losses title to Punk
> 
> Setting up Evolution vs Shield at Wrestlemania!
> DB VS Punk(c) At Wrestlemania
> 
> Because ER is in Seattle!
> And Payback is in Chicago!
> Best Of 3 Before Punks Contract ends
> 
> I know it's a dream but Dam what a Dream!


I like the stable war idea :mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

psycho bunny said:


> I like the stable war idea :mark:


Thanks:genius


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Deptford said:


> So like The Shield Thread apocalypse basically happened while I was hungover?



I don't even know what's happening in here anymore ha!


----------



## NeyNey

So much love in here for the Rumble. :banderas
LOVE IT!!! 
Can't fucking wait!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> So much love in here for the Rumble. :banderas
> LOVE IT!!!
> Can't fucking wait!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Really I can't say I care for much else than the rumble match, itself. I am super psyched for it, though. I agree that the split isn't gonna happen yet, but oh man I can't wait to see potential drama. :mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

RaneGaming said:


> Number 2: Could be a shield member or Jericho or Kane (it really should be someone big) Hell it could even be Sheamus as part of Authority
> 
> Number 14: Who will get it?
> 
> When will shield enter?
> Will we see some Sick Spots (Shield catching 1 of there members as 1 foot and 1 hand touching the floor)
> Will Shield cost each other the rumble?
> Will Bryan be in the rumble?


Number 2 is Vince McMahon  Just kidding. It really should be an Authority figure who has a chance at knocking Punk out early... Kane could be a good surprise entrant.

As long 14 isn't any of our boys... :lol. 

I wanna know who gets 27...could it be Roman? Just to give us a "gaspppp" moment and hint at his future. But then Seth and Dean and the Wyatts would have to hang in there a while for the things we want to happen to happen, so I guess not.

Definitely expecting a sick spot or two. They are more than capable, and it would really build them up even more in the eyes of the fans.

I'm hoping for a Bryan entry. AND A WIN!!!




WynterWarm12 said:


> In a perfect world, the boys wouldn't actually split.
> They'd go on as singles competitors, but still have each others backs and kick the ass of anyone who messes with one of them.
> The bromance would still be strong :banderas


Well, it shouldn't be a permanent split :lol. I want an HBK/HHH-type setup, where one second they want to rip each other to pieces and the next they're bro-ing out like nothing ever happened. 

I really want to see Dean messing with both of them :lol Especially Seth.




Calahart said:


> Heyo! Good mornin.
> 
> Yes indeed we do need to stick together in these dark times.
> 
> I may actually be able to see the rumble. At first I was afraid of the possibility of not watching it because lately I've been sleeping from around noon until 8~8:30pm. I have been working off of 4 hours of sleep so I may just be able to crash when I get home and wake up in time for the show.
> 
> This site crashes quite often now. I can't wait until the rumble crashes... /sarcasm


That is a rough schedule, Caly. I hope you'll be well-rested in time for the show!

:lol I fully expect this thread to have exploded by at least 50 pages when I check it again in a couple of days. Barring any site crashes.




tylermoxreigns said:


> You know it's bad when Ambrose kinda looks like the only normal one out of the three in this screencap.
> 
> Reigns' seems to forever be pulling a blue steel
> Rollins' looking like he's smelled something bad - this is his menacing?
> And Ambrose... I repeat, looking (pretty) normal
> 
> :lmao


...That is actually kinda true of this shot :lol




RaneGaming said:


> Ok i just had my wet dream.
> 
> 
> Shield stick together and Eliminate Batista
> Bryan wins RR
> At EC Orton losses title to Punk
> 
> Setting up Evolution vs Shield at Wrestlemania!
> DB VS Punk(c) At Wrestlemania
> 
> Because ER is in Seattle!
> And Payback is in Chicago!
> Best Of 3 Before Punks Contract ends
> 
> I know it's a dream but Dam what a Dream!


:mark: :mark: :mark: 




psycho bunny said:


> Like anybody can lock me up when it comes to Ambrose, Bunny goes 100% psycho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll follow that bastard across the world if I have to
> 
> Hmm I wanted to be gentle with my gun, but a red brick is a really nice idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the rumble tonight I can't wait to :cheer for the boys :mark: So who do you guys think will to best?


As long as I'm in charge of the asylum, no one locks this girl up :lol Just so we can all see how far she goes.










Sethie with the unexpected betrayal! :cheer

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> Number 2 is Vince McMahon  Just kidding. It really should be an Authority figure who has a chance at knocking Punk out early... Kane could be a good surprise entrant.
> 
> As long 14 isn't any of our boys... :lol.
> 
> I wanna know who gets 27...could it be Roman? Just to give us a "gaspppp" moment and hint at his future. But then Seth and Dean and the Wyatts would have to hang in there a while for the things we want to happen to happen, so I guess not.
> 
> Definitely expecting a sick spot or two. They are more than capable, and it would really build them up even more in the eyes of the fans.
> 
> I'm hoping for a Bryan entry. AND A WIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it shouldn't be a permanent split :lol. I want an HBK/HHH-type setup, where one second they want to rip each other to pieces and the next they're bro-ing out like nothing ever happened.
> 
> I really want to see Dean messing with both of them :lol Especially Seth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a rough schedule, Caly. I hope you'll be well-rested in time for the show!
> 
> :lol I fully expect this thread to have exploded by at least 50 pages when I check it again in a couple of days. Barring any site crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...That is actually kinda true of this shot :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as I'm in charge of the asylum, no one locks this girl up :lol Just so we can all see how far she goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sethie with the unexpected betrayal! :cheer
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That mandark gif :lmao i try to behave as much as i can so you haven't seen anything yet :side: omg i really hope Sethie will eliminate the other two how cool of a twist would that be. I really can't wait for tonight :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> That is a rough schedule, Caly. I hope you'll be well-rested in time for the show!
> 
> :lol I fully expect this thread to have exploded by at least 50 pages when I check it again in a couple of days. Barring any site crashes.


I was actually planning on being asleep by now. Surprised I'm not. Gonna give sleep a go soon, though.

Yeah I expect that as well. It's so easy to miss out on so much especially when something is actually happening i.e Raw for example.


----------



## Wynter

psycho bunny said:


> omg i really hope Sethie will eliminate the other two how cool of a twist would that be. I really can't wait for tonight :mark:












I want that to happen so bad :mark:. 
And I don't even know why :lol 

Most likely Dean will enter early and have a lengthy run. Especially with Punk being number 1.

Reigns will probably eliminate more than 5 people and look like a total monster. 
Might even break Kane's record depending how much of a statement WWE wants him to make.

That leaves Seth, so I hope he does something to leave his mark in the Rumble. 
It will definitely add some more tension between the guys if Seth takes them out. 
I don't think Dean and Roman are truly viewing Seth as a threat or the one to come out from behind.
Roman and Dean are probably more wary of each other.

So I want Seth to show them different. Don't count Rollins out boys :cool2


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> That mandark gif :lmao i try to behave as much as i can so you haven't seen anything yet :side: omg i really hope Sethie will eliminate the other two how cool of a twist would that be. I really can't wait for tonight :mark:


Release the monster, Bunny :wyatt In the interest of psychology, of course.



Calahart said:


> I was actually planning on being asleep by now. Surprised I'm not. Gonna give sleep a go soon, though.
> 
> Yeah I expect that as well. It's so easy to miss out on so much especially when something is actually happening i.e Raw for example.


Head to the land of nod, girl! 

Yeah, it is. Sigh, I'm always behind on the shows. Reading everyone's opinions always gets me hyped up for when I actually get to watch them though.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

That shared looked between Ambrose and Rollins when Reigns said he was going to WrestleMania... They're probably going to try and eliminate him together and he eliminates them both at the same time or something. Would be pretty sweet to see Rollins do the turn though - like people are kinda, not forgetting him per say, but he's being a little brushed under the carpet. I feel like they're trying to make a modern day Diesel/Michaels moment here though. 

I am so pumped to see these three in the Rumble though! :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl

Roman's gonna come out to a full ring just so he can spear everyone. It's a classic rumble moment, someone coming out and hitting their finisher on everyone in the ring. 

Dean COULD be #2 with Punk, but I'm thinking maybe Kane enters himself at #2 instead. Either way, he'll derp around for a bit, then ACCIDENTALLY eliminate Rollins, who'll be in there first out of the three. Their time together in ring, all 3 of them, will be short but memorable. Maybe even highlight of the night.

You know, next to Bryan coming out at #30 ofcourse..


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Back And i know what's Missing From The Shield



















Rollins Doing This

I WANT TO SEE ALL 3 DOING THIS AFTER CLEARING THE RING.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> Release the monster, Bunny :wyatt In the interest of psychology, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Head to the land of nod, girl!
> 
> Yeah, it is. Sigh, I'm always behind on the shows. Reading everyone's opinions always gets me hyped up for when I actually get to watch them though.


Not yet who knows someday.. : side:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

RaneGaming said:


> Back And i know what's Missing From The Shield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rollins Doing This
> 
> I WANT TO SEE ALL 3 DOING THIS AFTER CLEARING THE RING.


So diva-ish :lol Well, we know Roman will be flipping those fine locks any chance he gets.

And I'm not sure if this has been posted, but...

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/ustv/s2...ins-we-could-triple-powerbomb-hulk-hogan.html

DigitalSpy interviews Seth.



psycho bunny said:


> Not yet who knows someday.. : side:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

JacqSparrow said:


> So diva-ish :lol Well, we know Roman will be flipping those fine locks any chance he gets.
> 
> And I'm not sure if this has been posted, but...
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/ustv/s2...ins-we-could-triple-powerbomb-hulk-hogan.html
> 
> DigitalSpy interviews Seth.


yea a few of us have seen it but don't blame you for not look though last 40 pages  we got a little carried away :mark::mark::mark:
so thanks for bringing it forward for anyone who missed it


----------



## JacqSparrow

RaneGaming said:


> yea a few of us have seen it but don't blame you for not look though last 40 pages  we got a little carried away :mark::mark::mark:
> so thanks for bringing it forward for anyone who missed it


It's the Smoulderhalder :cool2


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

JacqSparrow said:


> It's the Smoulderhalder :cool2


Tisk Tisk girl getting his name wrong Smolderhalder


----------



## JacqSparrow

RaneGaming said:


> Tisk Tisk girl getting his name wrong Smolderhalder


*properly ashamed*


----------



## SubZero3:16

Such thirst in this thread, oopsie! I dropped something clumsy me


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

JacqSparrow said:


> *properly ashamed*


I have a reward for you






Listen to lyrics and think of the shield  after tomorrow am going to work on a video mixing that song with the shield


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Such thirst in this thread, oopsie! I dropped something clumsy me


----------



## Wynter

Dat lack of personal space :cool2


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

I "Feel" this was made for the shield but nothing can hold them! Hounds Of Justice I have a bone for YOU!










Oh i see you have 1 for me :woolcock


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


>


:angel



WynterWarm12 said:


> Dat lack of personal space :cool2


Personal space is only required if you aren't used to that person all up in your grill.


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


>


That angle on that pic is so unfortunate. It's a good thing I watched the match and know that Dean was actually yelling in Dolph's ear. :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

RaneGaming said:


> I have a reward for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to lyrics and think of the shield  after tomorrow am going to work on a video mixing that song with the shield


:lmao I can't wait to see your mix!



SubZero3:16 said:


> Such thirst in this thread, oopsie! I dropped something clumsy me


Lemme pick that up for you:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> That angle on that pic is so unfortunate. It's a good thing I watched the match and know that Dean was actually yelling in Dolph's ear. :lol


Best part is Reigns With that "Oh My Turn Next Smile On His Face"



JacqSparrow said:


> :lmao I can't wait to see your mix!
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme pick that up for you:


Yes waiting till tomorrow since tonight should have some good stuff i can use


----------



## JacqSparrow

RaneGaming said:


>


HIDDLESBATCH :dance I think I love you



WynterWarm12 said:


> Dat lack of personal space :cool2


Sethie's so protective of his man :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

JacqSparrow said:


> HIDDLESBATCH :dance I think I love you
> 
> 
> 
> Sethie's so protective of his man :lol


Hehe  Always happy to make room for some love just as long as it doesn't "EAT" into my time with the Men Of Justice



I predict SHENANIGANS are in store tonight.
Bryan Win By DQ being sent to "Hospital"
Kane Entering Rumble Costing Punk His Wrestlemania title shot
And Person that drove Randy away last week was Sheamus
Authority Sheamus!
Randy Wins With Help 
Rumble Winner Bryan


----------



## JacqSparrow

RaneGaming said:


> Hehe  Always happy to make room for some love just as long as it doesn't "EAT" into my time with the Men Of Justice
> 
> I predict SHENANIGANS are in store tonight.
> Bryan Win By DQ being sent to "Hospital"
> Kane Entering Rumble Costing Punk His Wrestlemania title shot
> And Person that drove Randy away last week was Sheamus
> Authority Sheamus!
> Randy Wins With Help
> Rumble Winner Bryan


The Authority's network increases...dundundundun. (Just don't tell me this leads to Bryan vs Sheamus...AGAIN)

On that note, see you in a couple of days, everyone! Have a happy Rumble night! :cheer


----------



## Wynter

JacqSparrow said:


> The Authority's network increases...dundundundun. (Just don't tell me this leads to Bryan vs Sheamus...AGAIN)
> 
> On that note, see you in a couple of days, everyone! Have a happy Rumble night! :cheer












:cheer:cheer:cheerHope you enjoy the Rumble too ....well, if you're watching it of course lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

This Rumble is already going to be better than last year's since everyone knew by now that John Cena was winning.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

We should setup a Tiny chat  for talking since on here we are limited to 1 post every 30 seconds lol


----------



## Telos

RaneGaming said:


>












:lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Telos said:


> :lol


I Feel am getting better at finding pictures


----------



## Deptford

RaneGaming said:


> We should setup a Tiny chat  for talking since on here we are limited to 1 post every 30 seconds lol


:mark: :mark: omg yessss 

I know how to set up xats? idk LOL


----------



## NeyNey

RaneGaming said:


> We should setup a Tiny chat  for talking since on here we are limited to 1 post every 30 seconds lol


I'd love that. 
But we need a Chat Host with GOAT smilies! Most important thing! :curry2

RR soon :banderas


----------



## Marrakesh

SubZero3:16 said:


> This Rumble is already going to be better than last year's since everyone knew by now that John Cena was winning.


lol Everybody knows Batista is winning this one.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> :lol


Roman liked what he was seeing. I didn't know he was such a perv.


----------



## Telos

Marrakesh said:


> lol Everybody knows Batista is winning this one.


Only if Bryan isn't in it. Otherwise I just think everything is leading up to a WM payoff for Bryan.

I'm thinking Bryan, Batista, Reigns, and Punk are the final four, with ADR as a wildcard to finish in that final four (for that X-Pac heat)


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> Only if Bryan isn't in it. Otherwise I just think everything is leading up to a WM payoff for Bryan.
> 
> I'm thinking Bryan, Batista, Reigns, and Punk are the final four, with ADR as a wildcard to finish in that final four (for that X-Pac heat)


Honestly these are the ones that I'm think has the higher chance of winning, Bryan, CM Punk, Reings, Batista and Lesnar, I do not see anyone else winning but one of them.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Honestly these are the ones that I'm think has the higher chance of winning, Bryan, CM Punk, Reings, Batista and Lesnar, I do not see anyone else winning but one of them.


Think you are forgetting someone <3

Sheamus


----------



## Telos

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Honestly these are the ones that I'm think has the higher chance of winning, Bryan, CM Punk, Reings, Batista and Lesnar, I do not see anyone else winning but one of them.


Realistically, just Bryan or Batista. Punk seems destined to fight HHH at WM, and Lesnar is either going to enter WM as champion, or he'll beef with one of Batista/Undertaker. Him already being the self-proclaimed #1 contender post-WM has me thinking Lesnar won't enter the Rumble and will already have a title shot at EC. Bryan's program with the Wyatts should theoretically end at RR, and Batista is the guy I'm sure Vince would rather push.

Reigns may at best flirt with winning the Rumble but there's almost zero chance of him coming out on top. Not unless he's getting that mega push and The Shield disbands immediately. I don't see that happening, too risky for all involved.


----------



## Telos

RaneGaming said:


> Think you are forgetting someone <3
> 
> Sheamus


I knew I was forgetting another wildcard. Sheamus could be #30 for all we know. I fact I fully expect him to be one of the surprise entrants. Doubt he'll win it but could be as high as final three IMO.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Telos said:


> I knew I was forgetting another wildcard. Sheamus could be #30 for all we know. I fact I fully expect him to be one of the surprise entrants. Doubt he'll win it but could be as high as final three IMO.


I See Bryan Eliminating Sheamus  Revenge for WM


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ok Bryan is once again the favorite to win the Rumble across all betting sites. Until yesterday it was Batista.

Hope is rekindled. Hyped like a motherfucker :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Punk at 1, Shield, Bryan possibly at 30. My favorite ppv of the year. Can't wait!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Telos

RaneGaming said:


> I See Bryan Eliminating Sheamus  Revenge for WM


It'll be even better if he eliminates Sheamus in under 18 seconds :mark:

For added effect, I bet Bryan gets massacred by the Wyatt Family and carted off in an ambulance to trick people into giving up on him entering the Rumble, only for him to come back with bandages


----------



## Joshi Judas

RaneGaming said:


> http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice


Thank you!! Enter here people. Don't forget to change your name while commenting


----------



## DareDevil

RaneGaming said:


> Think you are forgetting someone <3
> 
> Sheamus


But I don't like sheamus, and tbh, if he comes back at the RR and wins it. I'll be pissed



Telos said:


> Realistically, just Bryan or Batista. Punk seems destined to fight HHH at WM, and Lesnar is either going to enter WM as champion, or he'll beef with one of Batista/Undertaker. Him already being the self-proclaimed #1 contender post-WM has me thinking Lesnar won't enter the Rumble and will already have a title shot at EC. Bryan's program with the Wyatts should theoretically end at RR, and Batista is the guy I'm sure Vince would rather push.
> 
> Reigns may at best flirt with winning the Rumble but there's almost zero chance of him coming out on top. Not unless he's getting that mega push and The Shield disbands immediately. I don't see that happening, too risky for all involved.


Umm yeah, is too risky for Reings to win the Rumble, it could damage his push really bad but since he's the one of The Shield getting a push, I threw his name on the list, and yeah, Bryan or Batista have a really high chance of winning. But I don't want Batista winning it either.


----------



## Wynter

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ok Bryan is once again the favorite to win the Rumble across all betting sites. Until yesterday it was Batista.
> 
> Hope is rekindled. Hyped like a motherfucker :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Punk at 1, Shield, Bryan possibly at 30. My favorite ppv of the year. Can't wait!! :mark: :mark:












Boy yes! I am more hyped than ever right now lol

I'm glad I'm a Bryan and Shield fan or I would have no reason to care for this Rumble :mark: :mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice

Come join the party

http://i.imgur.com/tiRQcrr.jpg


----------



## cindel25

Let's go!! :cheer




RaneGaming said:


> http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice
> 
> Come join the party
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/tiRQcrr.jpg


Can I access on my ipad?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

cindel25 said:


> Let's go!! :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I access on my ipad?


yea you should be able 2


----------



## What A Maneuver

Any guesses on what their run will be like in the rumble tonight? 

I'm thinking the obvious; Reigns racks up a lot of eliminations.
Sadly I think Dean Ambrose will be in there the shortest.
And Seth Rollins might linger a long time and randomly get thrown out by someone not in The Shield.

Another part of me likes the idea of Roman throwing out a ton of people, taking a minute to gloat, and then Dean coming from behind and throwing him out. Just to showcase how slimy Ambrose is.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Good idea to have a chat room. Who knows how bad this site will get once the action starts. :lol


----------



## Callisto

Oh my god... that promo..... I'm scared about the tumblr fanfictions that will come out of this.


I can't deal.


----------



## cindel25

Tsk tsk COMMUNITY DICK 

FLAWLESS HAIR.......STILL FLOWING & FLAWLESS.


----------



## DareDevil

THHEE FUUCK!! Reings had it!! he fucking Had it!!


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Overall an underwhelming PPV. Bad way to start for WWE. The only thing that was interesting was Dean trying to eliminate Roman, Roman becoming pissed, Seth being shocked and Roman both eliminating Dean and Seth. Reigns last being eliminated by Batista and eliminated 13 people.


----------



## jay321_01

Very disappointed.

Well, atleast I had fun watching the rumble with you guys.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Callisto

Reigns didn't win, but Batista put him over and the cracks have surfaced. The break up of the Shield shall finally commence.

Hoorah for storyline progression.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Well then ..Rollins and Ambrose better be getting the same fucking push as Reigns


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Overall an underwhelming PPV. Bad way to start for WWE. The only thing that was interesting was Dean trying to eliminate Roman, Roman becoming pissed, Seth being shocked and Roman both eliminating Dean and Seth. Reigns last being eliminated by Batista and eliminated 13 people.


----------



## truelove

the shield is done tomorrow


----------



## Frantics

It's kinda pathetic to have a guy that hasn't been there for over 4 years and the he suddenly wants to come back and he gets to be the effing royal rumble when every one else has busted their ass every single year and he honestly doesn't deserve which means the main event at WM will be utter shit -_- I saw this coming a mile away, I'm just mad that he gets to be the winner. Ughhh fuck you Vince but anyway, alright PPV I guess, we did see what we have all came to see happen though ^^, Rollins and Ambrose are gonna be some seriously pissed off mofos


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reigns being cheered over Batista. When you know that WWE has done fucked up the main event at Mania. It should've been Bryan!!!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Roman Reigns = Face

Dean Ambrose = Heel

Seth Rollins = ?


----------



## Tony

Great showing by The Shield tonight. Reigns was a complete beast and I loved the fact that Ambrose tried to eliminate him. Split seems real imminent now.


----------



## DareDevil

I'm glad I didn't spend money on that ppv


----------



## Bearodactyl

Ambrose trying that quick Reigns elimination, you could almost hear him thinking "wait, maybe I should try this" in the background. Rollins like "what the fuck Dean". Reigns then eliminating both Ambrose (warranted) and Rollins (who'd done nothing wrong) to set up that three way tension. All in all, a very Shield-heavy Rumble match with Rollins in there almost the longest (though with few memorable moments, alas). Reigns breaking that Kane record with conviction, and getting his name chanted as the final two were left. Pretty clear to all that Batista was supposed to be the one getting cheered, with Reigns in the heel role, but the crowd clearly wanted something else.

All in all, it wasn't GREAT.. but i still liked it a lot more than some of the previous Rumbles, in large part due to our boys reigning supreme. Fall out tomorrow. Guess we'll see then how they deal with a less than perfectly executed gameplan..


----------



## CALΔMITY

Callisto said:


> Reigns didn't win, but Batista put him over and the cracks have surfaced. The break up of the Shield shall finally commence.
> 
> Hoorah for storyline progression.





TheVipersGirl said:


> Overall an underwhelming PPV. Bad way to start for WWE. The only thing that was interesting was Dean trying to eliminate Roman, Roman becoming pissed, Seth being shocked and Roman both eliminating Dean and Seth. Reigns last being eliminated by Batista and eliminated 13 people.


To be fair, the ppv as a whole was actually decent. It only got shitty once Mysterio came out at #30. I agree that things really started getting interesting once Dean took it upon himself to act on Roman like that. I was hoping that Dean would last a while in the rumble and he did, so I'm happy. I can't wait to see those boys go at it tomorrow.




SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns being cheered over Batista. When you know that WWE has done fucked up the main event at Mania. It should've been Bryan!!!


Yeah, really. I was so hoping that some sort of swerve would pop up like how it did at the end of the Cena/Orton borefest. Alas.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

Well, if there ever was any doubt as to the huge gulf of difference in how the company sees Reigns and the other two, you can rest assured.


----------



## Cyon

I think Reigns got a massive rub from the Rumble match. Interested in seeing how they handle things on Monday.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Just gonna post this and stare at it the whole night.



















The things I want to do to this man...
Thank you Shaemus. You have redeemed yourself.


----------



## El Barto

Reigns looked like a star in the Rumble. Clearly he is the future. That is if the WWE doesn't fuck that up too.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Triple threat, or 2 on 1 handicap match at mania for the US title is on the horizon.


----------



## TheVipersGirl




----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Impressive showing by all members of the Shield in the Rumble match. Everybody lasted more than 30 minutes.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_me basically to this entire royal rumble ppv_


----------



## SubZero3:16

El Barto said:


> Reigns looked like a star in the Rumble. Clearly he is the future. That is if the WWE doesn't fuck that up too.


That's only until he gets more popular than Triple H and then its down the ladder for him.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Glad he broke the record. One of the positives of this event.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's only until he gets more popular than Triple H and then its down the ladder for him.


Sadly true.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Reigns was a beast tonight! I was :mark: out for DAT BOI REIGNS! A great showing from him and Ambrose and Rollins tonight. I didn't want Reigns to break the record though. I wanted him to be close enough to the record. He a had great performance though.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah Reigns did, indeed, perform well. All three of those boys did.


----------



## Tony

Roman Reigns' spear is just amazing. I mark the fuck out every time he does it.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Sorry but out of the 3 Seth impressed me the most. Him coming in at #2 and being in it till the last 5 minutes or so, good for him. Shows the faith the E has in him. 


THankful that Dean didn't have a 2 minute showing like the survivor series. 


Roman did work tonight. He had a great showing.


Overall nothing memorable for me. Just happy the shield represented damn well tonight.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_with all these praises roman is getting_








stone cold steve austin, booker t, rikishi, the rock. keep on coming


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_i guess seth and roman getting all the praises tonight! thirst thirst thirst. imagine seth entrant number 2 and lasted that long and roman's elimination record? impact!_:cheer


----------



## Joshi Judas

Terrible. SubZero, WynterWarm, Deptford and others all know my reaction by now. Nothing to say really.


----------



## Deptford

Ambrose is turning into that crazy motherfucker we all know and love soon and I can't fucking wait :mark: 

Reigns breaking the record and looking like the fucking hulk on sexy steriods is absolutely another positive 

and 

Sethy just wanting everyone to get along and taking so many bumps made me  but in a good way for him. 


So yeah Shield is what's up but WWE sucks atm lol. I'm definitely glad I trusted my gut instinct earlier in the year and decided not to buy Mania tickets even though it's close to me this year.


----------



## CALΔMITY

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Roman Reigns' spear is just amazing. I mark the fuck out every time he does it.


Yes it is. I remember thinking _what's that fucker doing spearing Reigns_? :jay
Then I marked out when Roman showed him how it's really done.


----------



## -XERO-

Saw this on Twitter


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'm honestly only watching the WWE to see how far these guys are gonna go now


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm honestly only watching the WWE to see how far these guys are gonna go now


Same and it's sad that it ever has to come down to that. If their singles runs get fucked up, then well it seems I might just have to break away. I already skip past everything else. 

Edit: I guess, the more I think about it, the only way I'd break away is if those three didn't get showcased anymore (which is hard for me to envision).


----------



## Shenroe

Ahhh, if only dean and seth were just 20 lbs heavier...everything would be so smooth..they'd still had the same pre authority even push. Alas


----------



## Deptford

Calahart said:


> Same and it's sad that it ever has to come down to that. If their singles runs get fucked up, then well it seems I might just have to break away. I already skip past everything else.
> 
> Edit: I guess, the more I think about it, the only way I'd break away is if those three didn't get showcased anymore (which is hard for me to envision).


It's not a stretch to say that them even doing the smallest thing for maybe 2 minutes of tv time could still make the whole experience worth it to me. There is just something about these damn boysss


----------



## -XERO-

TheVipersGirl said:


>


Repped you.


----------



## Telos

This was the first PPV I bought in a long, long time, and will probably be the last unless I have a change of heart about WWE Network.

I split the cost watching with a friend of mine and I had a good time, enjoyed the PPV as it was happening, though I was very disappointed with how it ended and it left a bitter taste in my mouth. Feel like we as fans were robbed of something special, with a missed opportunity of seeing Bryan get one of the all-time pops in the Rumble. Such a complete stark contrast when you look at Bryan's entrance at the beginning of the PPV, with how the fans were at the end when Batista won.

Happy to see the Shield play a prominent role, and was actually quite happy for Roman Reigns. Knew he wasn't winning it but seeing him as the runner-up wasn't a shock to me (I predicted he would be the last eliminated, only I thought Bryan would do it and not Batista).

Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt was the best of the non-rumble matches, very entertaining. Lesnar vs. Show was a squash and kind of boring aside from Lesnar getting that F5 in there. And Cena vs. Orton was as dull as I expected it to be, and I liked that even the crowd wasn't falling for the "false finish" trick. Wyatt interference saved it.

The Rumble itself was entertaining though the lack of surprise entrants and lack of Bryan in particular will leave a huge black mark on this. But The Shield got a lot of shine tonight, and that's what I spent my hard earned money for. Well, that and Bryan, but you can't have everything in Vince's WWE. :/


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> It's not a stretch to say that them even doing the smallest thing for maybe 2 minutes of tv time could still make the whole experience worth it to me. There is just something about these damn boysss


Yeah sorry that's what I meant. Wrong choice of words. Seeing them on tv, alone, would be enough for me to keep watching. That's what I mean, though. Not like my views on it are anything special, but those three boys sure are special. The shield wouldn't be anywhere near as successful without all three of those men. All I care about right now is the three of them having something to do one way or the other in the WWE. Once they're gone, I'm gone.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

This covers how i feel



SubZero3:16 said:


> That's only until he gets more popular than Triple H and then its down the ladder for him.


It was nice knowing him he had a good run


----------



## cindel25

Subzero: are we going to comfort FLAWLESS HAIR? Poor baby must be reeling from #wwefuckery

My boobs are ready.


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> Yeah sorry that's what I meant. Wrong choice of words. Seeing them on tv, alone, would be enough for me to keep watching. That's what I mean, though. Not like my views on it are anything special, but those three boys sure are special. The shield wouldn't be anywhere near as successful without all three of those men. All I care about right now is the three of them having something to do one way or the other in the WWE. *Once they're gone, I'm gone.*


Same. They are the only reason I keep watching at this point. If they didn't debut at just the right time I would've been done and missed out on their debut. I want all three to succeed though I have to be honest with myself, if Ambrose retired tomorrow I would be done watching WWE for good. My faith in the company is at an all-time low.


----------



## RatedR10

The Shield is the only reason I have to watch anymore seeing as WWE doesn't give a fuck about Bryan one bit.


----------



## Klorel

This post was a spoiler for raw, but I kinda failed with the spoiler tags. Oh well lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Subzero: are we going to comfort FLAWLESS HAIR? Poor baby must be reeling from #wwefuckery
> 
> My boobs are ready.


Yes dear. It's our civic duty to see Flawless Hair through these tough times. Poor baby must be tense, we'll give him a massage.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

WynterWarm12 said:


> I want that to happen so bad :mark:.
> And I don't even know why :lol
> 
> Most likely Dean will enter early and have a lengthy run. Especially with Punk being number 1.
> 
> Reigns will probably eliminate more than 5 people and look like a total monster.
> Might even break Kane's record depending how much of a statement WWE wants him to make.
> 
> That leaves Seth, so I hope he does something to leave his mark in the Rumble.
> It will definitely add some more tension between the guys if Seth takes them out.
> I don't think Dean and Roman are truly viewing Seth as a threat or the one to come out from behind.
> Roman and Dean are probably more wary of each other.
> 
> So I want Seth to show them different. Don't count Rollins out boys :cool2


sadly it didnt happen but was anyone surprised that it was rollins who was the entrant number 2? thought it was dean tbh.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

HAHAHAHA. This sign is A+


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheVipersGirl said:


> HAHAHAHA. This sign is A+


I love the WWE Universe :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## The Deluded One

Shit if I can't keep liking the shield when they each go solo, there's nothing keeping me interested.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Opinions haven't changed after a sleep. Damn, just bring on Raw already so I can hear the boos.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Interview today at Fox 8 News


----------



## Joshi Judas

Got a link to it VipersGirl?


----------



## DoubtGin

Absolutely loved how all of them did well in the Rumble.

Didn't expect Reigns to break the record in his first Rumble


----------



## DareDevil

Has the rage gone down a bit?


----------



## TheVipersGirl




----------



## TheVipersGirl

new ambrollins interview 
http://fox8.com/on-air/live-streaming/
just skip over around the 06:22:46 ish mark 

thanks to http://juxiantang.tumblr.com/post/74717101537/that-interview-with-seth-and-dean-on-fox8-is


----------



## SubZero3:16

Oh dear, why did Flawless Hair allow Seth to go on tv with his hair like that?


----------



## truelove

Would've been a semi epic moment if reigns ripped his shield gear off after eliminating rollins and Ambrose


----------



## SubZero3:16

truelove said:


> Would've been a semi epic moment if reigns ripped his shield gear off after eliminating rollins and Ambrose


Yeah the way he was pulling at it when it was him and Batista, I thought he was going to take it off :mark:


----------



## Reaper

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Has the rage gone down a bit?


Honestly, at this point if I was a Rollins and Ambrose fan, I would be worried. I'm not raging, or furious over their booking, but it seems that the writing is on the wall that both or one of those two will be putting over Reigns at WM and then the WWE may well pull the plug on both. Which is not a knock on Reigns ... just a foreshadowing that Ambrose and Rollins may not get as far as they ought to with their talents as well.

It's not looking good for either of them. But it is indeed a good day to be a Reigns fan.


----------



## Da Silva

It really is a shame though, because Rollins and Ambrose are significantly better than Reigns at everything. His role in the shield could have been played by Mason Ryan.


----------



## truelove

Reaper Jones said:


> Honestly, at this point if I was a Rollins and Ambrose fan, I would be worried. I'm not raging, or furious over their booking, but it seems that the writing is on the wall that both or one of those two will be putting over Reigns at WM and then the WWE may well pull the plug on both. Which is not a knock on Reigns ... just a foreshadowing that Ambrose and Rollins may not get as far as they ought to with their talents as well.
> 
> It's not looking good for either of them. But it is indeed a good day to be a Reigns fan.


Big Rollins fan and last night displayed that reigns is the future, Rollins and Ambrose will be mid casters it looks now


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I want to see Reigns on mic alone, without having to Ambrose supports him.
I think many people do not realize that Ambrose carries The Shield on the mic work .

I say again Reigns is not ready.
He's like Bryan, if not improve certain aspects, this success will be temporary.

It's hard to get to the top, but is more difficult to remain there. 
And honestly I think Reigns and Bryan are not ready.


----------



## Da Silva

SóniaPortugal said:


> I want to see Reigns on mic alone, without having to Ambrose supports him.
> I think many people do not realize that Ambrose carries The Shield on the mic work .
> 
> I say again Reigns is not ready.
> He's like Bryan, if not improve certain aspects, this success will be temporary.
> 
> It's hard to get to the top, but is more difficult to remain there.
> And honestly I think Reigns and Bryan are not ready.


Bryan has been wrestling for a decade and a half, is the best technical wrestler in the world and is more over in the WWE than the fucking pope is the Church.

Reigns has been doing this for what, half a decade? He definitely needs another 3 or 4 years experience before getting the push he's about to receive.

The comparison really doesn't work.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Da Silva said:


> Bryan has been wrestling for a decade and a half, is the best technical wrestler in the world and is more over in the WWE than the fucking pope is the Church.
> 
> Reigns has been doing this for what, half a decade? He definitely needs another 3 or 4 years experience before getting the push he's about to receive.
> 
> The comparison really doesn't work.


I'm talking about mic work, which in this Era is very important. 
Maybe more important than anything Era in the past.


----------



## Da Silva

SóniaPortugal said:


> I'm talking about mic work, which in this Era is very important.
> Maybe more important than anything Era in the past.


Mic work was most important in the AE. And the reason Bryan is over has nothing to with Mic skills, people just like him.

And while mic work is important, it's something that doesn't matter too much if you've got everything else.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> Honestly, at this point if I was a Rollins and Ambrose fan, I would be worried. I'm not raging, or furious over their booking, but it seems that the writing is on the wall that both or one of those two will be putting over Reigns at WM and then *the WWE may well pull the plug on both*. Which is not a knock on Reigns ... just a foreshadowing that Ambrose and Rollins may not get as far as they ought to with their talents as well.
> 
> It's not looking good for either of them. But it is indeed a good day to be a Reigns fan.


I can only hope not. Help put Reigns over? I don't mind that one bit. Although they are totally main event material, neither Ambrose or Rollins need to be in the main event for me to be happy at least.



truelove said:


> Big Rollins fan and last night displayed that reigns is the future, Rollins and Ambrose will be mid casters it looks now


I can only assume that Seth feels the same, but I'm sure that as long as Dean gets to keep doing what he lives and breathes for then he'll be fine.


I see a lot of people saying that all signs are pointing to it because they have seen the same kinds of things happen throughout the years in the WWE, but honestly I say it's too soon to be making such grave predictions for those two men.


----------



## Telos

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Has the rage gone down a bit?


It's gone down to despondence. It's really weird because I can't remember the last time I felt this way the morning following a PPV. This is almost like the hungover feeling of seeing my favorite sports team eliminated from the playoffs and having that reality crash over me the next morning. There's a teeny, tiny part of me that welcomes that feeling because it means I'm emotionally invested, and that's something I thought was near impossible for me when I stopped watching during the Ruthless Aggression Era.

Watching the PPV with my friend last night also harkened back to the Attitude Era for me, when my first cousin was living with me (God rest his soul). That was the last time I remember watching a PPV at home with someone else who was also into it. Well, maybe my brother and his wife too, but yeah. I'd like to make it a thing to watch the PPV's with my friend each month, but last night's conclusion left us both deflated. Like, as soon as we realized Bryan wasn't entering, you could feel the joy leave the room like air out of a balloon. It was 15 minutes of us shaking our heads, reluctantly watching the finish. As I alluded to earlier, it was like, for me, watching the Patriots get demolished by the Broncos and that helpless feeling of knowing they weren't going to the Super Bowl. And I'm really curious what the WWE plans to do to atone for this disappointment with the fans, because I don't even want to think about WrestleMania at this point.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Da Silva said:


> Mic work was most important in the AE. And the reason Bryan is over has nothing to with Mic skills, people just like him.
> 
> And while mic work is important, it's something that doesn't matter too much if you've got everything else.


You have to have a "character", you have to have personality, you have to have mic to tell a story 
This story is what will bring interest to matches.
Mic work keeps you on Top.
And I think these two have to improve in that area, to stay on Top


----------



## SóniaPortugal

After a hectic night at the Royal Rumble, Dean and Seth were up bright and early to talk about wrestling and RAW coming to Cleveland tonight on Ohios Fox8 Cleveland news channel.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> It's gone down to despondence. It's really weird because I can't remember the last time I felt this way the morning following a PPV. This is almost like the hungover feeling of seeing my favorite sports team eliminated from the playoffs and having that reality crash over me the next morning. There's a teeny, tiny part of me that welcomes that feeling because it means I'm emotionally invested, and that's something I thought was near impossible for me when I stopped watching during the Ruthless Aggression Era.
> 
> Watching the PPV with my friend last night also harkened back to the Attitude Era for me, when my first cousin was living with me (God rest his soul). That was the last time I remember watching a PPV at home with someone else who was also into it. Well, maybe my brother and his wife too, but yeah. I'd like to make it a thing to watch the PPV's with my friend each month, but last night's conclusion left us both deflated. Like, as soon as we realized Bryan wasn't entering, you could feel the joy leave the room like air out of a balloon. It was 15 minutes of us shaking our heads, reluctantly watching the finish. As I alluded to earlier, it was like, for me, watching the Patriots get demolished by the Broncos and that helpless feeling of knowing they weren't going to the Super Bowl. And I'm really curious what the WWE plans to do to atone for this disappointment with the fans, because I don't even want to think about WrestleMania at this point.


Sometimes ignorance is bliss, my friend. I've already made peace with what I'll do if things go terribly wrong. At this point, nothing terribly wrong has happened as of yet. I'm just not going to let it stress me out. That's all I can really suggest to anyone that this is affecting.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I want the crowd to boo right from the opening pyro of the show tonight. Just fuck off HHH and Steph, that's all.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

:topic: Someone explain to me how to post videos on forum :$


----------



## truelove

Calahart said:


> I can only hope not. Help put Reigns over? I don't mind that one bit. Although they are totally main event material, neither Ambrose or Rollins need to be in the main event for me to be happy at least.
> 
> 
> I can only assume that Seth feels the same, but I'm sure that as long as Dean gets to keep doing what he lives and breathes for then he'll be fine.
> 
> 
> I see a lot of people saying that all signs are pointing to it because they have seen the same kinds of things happen throughout the years in the WWE, but honestly I say it's too soon to be making such grave predictions for those two men.


Rollins is booked stronger than Ambrose, Ambrose can work the mic but his career will just be putting others over because he can sell a fued and make himself legitimate, Rollins will either go the jeff hardy push route or ziggler route..


----------



## CALΔMITY

SóniaPortugal said:


> After a hectic night at the Royal Rumble, Dean and Seth were up bright and early to talk about wrestling and RAW coming to Cleveland tonight on Ohios Fox8 Cleveland news channel.


Thanks for sharing. Damn Community Dick mackin on that poor defenseless she-anchor. Suave motherfucker up in this bitch.
Seriously if he just smiled at me like that...he could take me right then and there.













SóniaPortugal said:


> :topic: Someone explain to me how to post videos on forum :$


The link was good enough for now.

I know that with youtube vids, you would use the [youtube.] _youtube code_ [/.youtube] tags (without the periods).

youtube.com/watch?v=rYlHy5PbWiA
The youtube code you would use in the tags would be found where I highlighted in red on the URL. It's always located after the "=".







truelove said:


> Rollins is booked stronger than Ambrose, Ambrose can work the mic but his career will just be putting others over because he can sell a fued and make himself legitimate, Rollins will either go the jeff hardy push route or ziggler route..


Not everyone can be booked the same. There is absolutely nothing wrong with Ambrose being booked weaker than Seth and Reigns. Even as Moxley he didn't always win. His major core aspect is his mic work, so why not capitalize more on that? The man doesn't even really want to be much more than one of the top heels which it totally do-able.


----------



## CALΔMITY

double post -whoops-


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> Sometimes ignorance is bliss, my friend. I've already made peace with what I'll do if things go terribly wrong. At this point, nothing terribly wrong has happened as of yet. I'm just not going to let it stress me out. That's all I can really suggest to anyone that this is affecting.


That's the thing though, I felt like a 45-year-old Batista coming back for a week after four years on the shelf and taking the shine away from more deserving, harder working wrestlers, mostly Daniel Bryan, WAS something that went terribly wrong. But obviously this is all scripted stuff, and it's best to look at it like a movie that just had a really shitty ending.

I addressed this a few posts ago, but the ultimate "terribly wrong" for me would be Ambrose's career ending too soon (just the thought of it has me on the verge of tears). Edit: sorry but Brian Pillman just came to mind when I wrote that, and, yeah. Moving on... I'm angry at myself for setting myself up that way, but he's the been the best thing for me since The Rock, and when Rock left I stopped caring. Ambrose made me care again. I kind of wish he didn't because it would be so much easier to just say forget it and find other things to do with my Monday nights.

I'm fine, this will all blow over. Still happy with The Shield's showing overall last night.


----------



## Telos

The Shield accounted for 16 eliminations in the Rumble, two of which were themselves and largely boosted by Reigns. Without looking it up I'm fairly certain that's a record for a faction and one I don't expect us to see broken for an extremely long time. Last night was historic.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> *it's best to look at it like a movie that just had a really shitty ending.*


Yes, this is your best bet. Treating this like a real sport is only going to bring more disappointment than necessary.



> I addressed this a few posts ago, but the ultimate "terribly bad" for me would be Ambrose's career ending too soon (just the thought of it has me on the verge of tears). Edit: sorry but Brian Pillman just came to mind when I wrote that, and, yeah. Moving on... I'm angry at myself for setting myself up that way, but he's the been the best thing for me since The Rock, and when Rock left I stopped caring. Ambrose made me care again. I kind of wish he didn't because it would be so much easier to just say forget it and find other things to do with my Monday nights.


I know what you mean, man. I can't make everyone share my outlook on it all, but for me the day Ambrose is gone for whatever reason (unless it's a formal goodbye and, even then, I'd still most likely be done) that will be the day I give my fuck you to the WWE. 










I'll never be any less of a fan of him and I can at least keep that with me.


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> Yes, this is your best bet. Treating this like a real sport is only going to bring more disappointment than necessary.
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, man. I can't make everyone share my outlook on it all, but for me the day Ambrose is gone for whatever reason (unless it's a formal goodbye and, even then, I'd still most likely be done) that will be the day I give my fuck you to the WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never be any less of a fan of him and I can at least keep that with me.


Amen to all that, Caly. I was just venting here as I wasn't expecting my jimmies to be rustled after last night. Feeling better already. Y'all are my support group.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> I want the crowd to boo right from the opening pyro of the show tonight. Just fuck off HHH and Steph, that's all.


me too, I would feel happy if people start booing right off the bat. Last night's crowd was awesome, they really gave no fucks about cent and orton.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Amen to all that, Caly. *I was just venting* here as I wasn't expecting my jimmies to be rustled after last night. Feeling better already. Y'all are my support group.


I understand. 
Glad you're feeling better. Maybe I'm just delusional or put too much hope into everything, but I'm just speakin how I feel as well. Only time will tell.




DevilWithAngelWings said:


> me too, I would feel happy if people start booing right off the bat. Last night's crowd was awesome, they really gave no fucks about cent and orton.


That would be great, but it''s also amazing how much the mood can shift from one city to the next. We'll see.


----------



## Deptford

omg that news interview with Dean and Seth made me smile and feel better at least. I'm not gonna think about anything else this morning 
lalalalalal I can't hear you WWE


----------



## Da Silva

That interview was great, Ambrose gave ms. News anchor a massive figurative boner.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

People are exaggerating a bit because of RR results. 
From these results we have: 

The Shield: breakup ????

Wyatt vs. Cena/Bryan

CM Punk vs Kane/authority

Orton vs Batista: honestly the only thing I do not care

Apart from the possibility of unification of the US and IC titles


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Happy for Reigns, i am a way bigger fan of Ambrose, but i don't mind Reigns becoming main eventer first, we need more badass faces. I just really hope Ambrose and Rollins get strong roster spots aswell, Ambrose should be a top heel along with Bray, and Rollins should also be a strong booked face ( Eventually). I marked for the Batista Reigns staredown. 


Question now is, does the shield split and feud happen tonight or at Elimination chamber? I hope it's a three way though, they better not make it Rollins and Ambrose vs Roman..


----------



## The Steven Seagal

SóniaPortugal said:


> People are exaggerating a bit because of RR results.
> From these results we have:
> 
> The Shield: breakup ????
> 
> Wyatt vs. Cena/Bryan
> 
> CM Punk vs Kane/authority
> 
> Orton vs Batista: honestly the only thing I do not care
> 
> Apart from the possibility of unification of the US and IC titles




I am with you, i still like the way things are going. I forgot that they're gonna unify the IC and US titles soon, that will likely be what Ambrose will do at EC, probably not gonna split the shield tonight yet then. I don't care about Daniel Bryan, but he deserves a big match at mania and not SHeamus. Have Taker Vs Bryan at mania, one of the few Taker matches where i can still think someone will beat him.


----------



## Da Silva

I wouldn't mind Reigns taking Ambrose US title from him, it's the "look I'm barely in the midcard" title.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Things are about to get a little more **** in here so sorry if it disrupts all the serious talk.

This is for the Ambrollins ladies and gents.




























That second gif, tho.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Apparently there's one more interview with Dean and Seth 
This time on the radio


----------



## Reaper

truelove said:


> Big Rollins fan and last night displayed that reigns is the future, Rollins and Ambrose will be mid casters it looks now


Yup. RTWM will have them feuding. I have good hopes for the feud as long as WWE gives everyone a fair chance and doesn't just decide to put Reigns over because of its inevitability. Given how recent storylines have gone, when WWE want to put someone over, they do so without having any kind of longterm plan for the person(s) who job. Rollins and Ambrose will be casualties of Reigns' push for at least a year or two post WM. 



Calahart said:


> I can only hope not. Help put Reigns over? I don't mind that one bit. Although they are totally main event material, neither Ambrose or Rollins need to be in the main event for me to be happy at least.
> 
> 
> I can only assume that Seth feels the same, but I'm sure that as long as Dean gets to keep doing what he lives and breathes for then he'll be fine.
> 
> 
> I see a lot of people saying that all signs are pointing to it because they have seen the same kinds of things happen throughout the years in the WWE, but honestly I say it's too soon to be making such grave predictions for those two men.


Main event? I think you should be thinking undercard at this point. As I mentioned above, WWE historically has proven that they have no plans for the person(s) they job for someone else's push. The only time they actually had those kinds of plans was back in the AE when Vince Russo, not HHH was in charge of storylines. 



Quoth the Raven said:


> I want the crowd to boo right from the opening pyro of the show tonight. Just fuck off HHH and Steph, that's all.


I think that HHH and Steph will be mysteriously missing from Raw to avoid getting the heat, and in fact feed Orton and even Batista to the booing. 



Calahart said:


> Yes, this is your best bet. Treating this like a real sport is only going to bring more disappointment than necessary.
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, man. I can't make everyone share my outlook on it all, but for me the day Ambrose is gone for whatever reason (unless it's a formal goodbye and, even then, I'd still most likely be done) that will be the day I give my fuck you to the WWE.
> 
> [image snipped]
> 
> I'll never be any less of a fan of him and I can at least keep that with me.


The problem is that even if it's not a real sport, the fact that they are real people with real careers is what makes it real. Even though people no longer care about kayfabe, they do care about the person who's busting their butt and instead of measuring worth through wins/losses, we're measuring worth through workrate, character quality and other abilities. 

I hope Ambrose has a long and successful career in the WWE and that the kind of frustration that befell Ziggler, Ryder, Barret, Ryback (and countless others) fans doesn't have to be faced by his. It's really quite intense. Whether it's real or not, it's easy to get emotionally involved.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Reaper Jones said:


> Yup. RTWM will have them feuding. I have good hopes for the feud as long as WWE gives everyone a fair chance and doesn't just decide to put Reigns over because of its inevitability. Given how recent storylines have gone, when WWE want to put someone over, they do so without having any kind of longterm plan for the person(s) who job. Rollins and Ambrose will be casualties of Reigns' push for at least a year or two post WM.
> 
> 
> 
> Main event? I think you should be thinking undercard at this point. As I mentioned above, WWE historically has proven that they have no plans for the person(s) they job for someone else's push. The only time they actually had those kinds of plans was back in the AE when Vince Russo, not HHH was in charge of storylines.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that HHH and Steph will be mysteriously missing from Raw to avoid getting the heat, and in fact feed Orton and even Batista to the booing.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that even if it's not a real sport, the fact that they are real people with real careers is what makes it real. Even though people no longer care about kayfabe, they do care about the person who's busting their butt and instead of measuring worth through wins/losses, we're measuring worth through workrate, character quality and other abilities.
> 
> I hope Ambrose has a long and successful career in the WWE and that the kind of frustration that befell Ziggler, Ryder, Barret, Ryback (and countless others) fans doesn't have to be faced by his. It's really quite intense. Whether it's real or not, it's easy to get emotionally involved.





Best to realize already Ambrose and Rollins could end up in that Ziggler type spot where they will never really be Main event players, i am completely prepared for it. So i won't get mad when it happens.


----------



## Da Silva

Reaper Jones said:


> The problem is that even if it's not a real sport, the fact that they are real people with real careers is what makes it real. Even though people no longer care about kayfabe, they do care about the person who's busting their butt and instead of measuring worth through wins/losses, we're measuring worth through workrate, character quality and other abilities.
> 
> I hope Ambrose has a long and successful career in the WWE and that the kind of frustration that befell Ziggler, Ryder, Barret, Ryback (and countless others) fans doesn't have to be faced by his. It's really quite intense. Whether it's real or not, it's easy to get emotionally involved.


I agree, and the fact that they present themselves as real people actually helps us empathize with them more. That we know people are getting held back despite being incredible at what they do makes us want them to succeed even more.


----------



## DareDevil

I hope something good happens tonight to make up for all the fuckery of last night, I'm not getting my hopes up though.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> Main event? I think you should be thinking undercard at this point. As I mentioned above, WWE historically has proven that they have no plans for the person(s) they job for someone else's push. The only time they actually had those kinds of plans was back in the AE when Vince Russo, not HHH was in charge of storylines.
> 
> The problem is that even if it's not a real sport, the fact that they are real people with real careers is what makes it real. Even though people no longer care about kayfabe, they do care about the person who's busting their butt and instead of measuring worth through wins/losses, we're measuring worth through workrate, character quality and other abilities.
> 
> I hope Ambrose has a long and successful career in the WWE and that the kind of frustration that befell Ziggler, Ryder, Barret, Ryback (and countless others) fans doesn't have to be faced by his. It's really quite intense. Whether it's real or not, it's easy to get emotionally involved.


I'm not saying that that's where they're going straight to. I just said that they are main event material. Main event-worthy if I may. I don't feel that they're going to go too deep down the card, but then again maybe I am just filled with false hope. 

In the end, as far as I feel, as long as those boys are happy with what they are doing then I will have no huge quarrels. I'm not saying I want them to be content with stagnation and no direction (just being there), I know that they're aiming high, but if they feel that they are doing what they went there to do then at least there's that.

It totally is easy to get emotionally involved and there's nothing wrong with that to a degree.











Edit: You done snipped my image. You Cad. >:I


----------



## truelove

so seth and Dean are doing radio without Roman is quite intriuging


----------



## CALΔMITY

I think that might be intentional via kayfabe, but who knows really. A lot of their answers seem like things Dean and Seth would say, so mayhaps Roman is just busy venting his frustrations. *cough cough*


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Things are about to get a little more **** in here so sorry if it disrupts all the serious talk.
> 
> This is for the Ambrollins ladies and gents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That second gif, tho.


Ambrose is such a cock tease.

Anyhoo, I have a sinking feeling that they're going to fuck up Reigns' push by Summerslam and subsequently have Ambrose in a feud with Miz to make it even worse and by then I'll be like up yours Vince, I'm out.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ambrose is *such a cock tease*.
> 
> Anyhoo, I have a sinking feeling that they're going to fuck up Reigns' push by Summerslam and subsequently have Ambrose in a feud with Miz to make it even worse and by then I'll be like up yours Vince, I'm out.


Quite literally.

Anyway there's always the chance that everything could go terribly wrong, but I'll keep latch onto my (probably false) hopes for now.


Damn, Rome's hair. :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Dean and Seth interviews

http://http://new.livestream.com/rmg/events/1978582/videos/40709903

https://soundcloud.com/sethrollinssource/seth-rollins-and-dean-ambrose


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Quite literally.
> 
> Anyway there's always the chance that everything could go terribly wrong, but I'll keep latch onto my (probably false) hopes for now.
> 
> 
> Damn, Rome's hair. :lol


Dat lion's mane!!! :banderas :banderas :banderas

I'm legit jealous of his hair.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dat lion's mane!!! :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> I'm legit jealous of his hair.


Same. I get natural thick wavy hair, but it's never as flawless as his.


----------



## TheVipersGirl




----------



## DOPA

The Shield developments are literally the only exciting thing coming up for Mania right now. Reigns was a beast last night. Definitely one of the biggest positives coming from the Rumble.


----------



## CALΔMITY

That sass.

Don't hide your feelings, Dean my boy.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> That sass.
> 
> Don't hide your feelings, Dean my boy.


So fucking sassy and sexy with it.


----------



## Eulonzo

http://vimeo.com/85149378
Ambrose/Rollins on FOX 8.

Really cool that they're doing more radio/TV stuff. You used to rarely see them do this type of stuff.


----------



## DareDevil

Eulonzo said:


> http://vimeo.com/85149378
> Ambrose/Rollins on FOX 8.
> 
> Really cool that they're doing more radio/TV stuff. You used to rarely see them do this type of stuff.


Dean should definitely become an actor later in life.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Dean should definitely become an actor later in life.


He may never take interest in hollywood, but damn if he did accept movie role offers then he would be an amazing actor. Hypothetically something to fall back on if things do, in fact, wind up going sour in the WWE.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

These interviews are odd 
Why is Dean and Seth are doing these interviews? 
Why is not Roman?

PS: Dean is good at this stuff


----------



## Bearodactyl

SóniaPortugal said:


> Dean and Seth interviews
> 
> http://http://new.livestream.com/rmg/events/1978582/videos/40709903


That Cesaro story around the 21 min mark (you have to scroll down, it's the vid where Rollins is shown on the still) about the sheep just had me :lmao



Eulonzo said:


> http://vimeo.com/85149378
> Ambrose/Rollins on FOX 8.
> 
> Really cool that they're doing more radio/TV stuff. You used to rarely see them do this type of stuff.


That host was so hilariously uninformed... glad Ambrose shut him up lol


----------



## El Barto




----------



## Wynter

One of my wrestling wishes was for Ziggler to take a spear from Roman and it happened :mark:










I'm an absolute Ziggler fan, but :banderas lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> One of my wrestling wishes was for Ziggler to take a spear from Roman and it happened :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an absolute Ziggler fan, but :banderas lol


Dat sexy sell.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The list of people Roman eliminated is pretty impressive:

Sheamus, Goldust, Ambrose, Rollins, Cesaro, Harper, Ziggler, Kingston, Torito, Nash, Khali and JBL


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I'm here to sex things up, god this man :yum:


Unlike many other people I liked the ppv, I loved most of the matches and I thought the rumble match was good. It was at least better then last year :lol. Rollins in that match wow :clap he really impressed me he was amazing. I thought overall that the boys looked great in the match. At some point I really thought Reigns would win though :batista3. Those Reigns cheers :banderas nice crowd.










My favorite moment of the match :yum:


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> He may never take interest in hollywood, but damn if he did accept movie role offers then he would be an amazing actor. Hypothetically something to fall back on if things do, in fact, wind up going sour in the WWE.


I know, he would win an Oscar in no time, I would definitely watch all his movies.


----------



## Deptford

psycho bunny said:


> I'm here to sex things up, god this man :yum:
> :


oh my word. 
:cheer:cheer


:yum:

this has to be the sexiest interview he's done. Sorry for not reading the other stuff in your post, bunny you distracted me first with these lol!


----------



## CALΔMITY

MoxleyMoxx said:


> The list of people Roman eliminated is pretty impressive:
> 
> Sheamus, Goldust, Ambrose, Rollins, Cesaro, Harper, Ziggler, Kingston, Torito, Nash, Khali and JBL


Agreed. He was on fire last night! :banderas



psycho bunny said:


> I'm here to sex things up, god this man :yum:
> 
> 
> Unlike many other people I liked the ppv, I loved most of the matches and I thought the rumble match was good. It was at least better then last year :lol. Rollins in that match wow :clap he really impressed me he was amazing. I thought overall that the boys looked great in the match. At some point I really thought Reigns would win though :batista3. Those Reigns cheers :banderas nice crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite moment of the match :yum:


Ugh god that smile of his...
Also yeah...I have a closeup of his torso on my phone. It's not too often we get a peek at what's underneath that top.




DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I know, he would win an Oscar in no time, I would definitely watch all his movies.


So would I, girl. Religiously.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> oh my word.
> :cheer:cheer
> 
> 
> :yum:
> 
> this has to be the sexiest interview he's done. Sorry for not reading the other stuff in your post, bunny you distracted me first with these lol!


Its okay :lol I really didn't like that interview, its not their fault of course, those damn reporters so onprofessional :frustrate I mean check out your friggin stuff before an interview.


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> Its okay :lol I really didn't like that interview, its not their fault of course, those damn reporters so onprofessional :frustrate I mean check out your friggin stuff before an interview.


Haha yeah. Punk the Champion. I was :lmao at that. I laughed even harder at how Dean and Seth just went along with it.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Haha yeah. Punk the Champion. I was :lmao at that. I laughed even harder at how Dean and Seth just went along with it.


Yeah they even thought Seth and Roman where still the tag team champs :lol I really enjoyed that radio interview , even though the guy admitted he wasn't a fan he was still professional and up to date with everything. Unlike that other interview..


----------



## Eulonzo

WynterWarm12 said:


> One of my wrestling wishes was for Ziggler to take a spear from Roman and it happened :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an absolute Ziggler fan, but :banderas lol


He's took a spear from him about once or twice in the past.

But that spear was still fucking awesome. :datass Probably the best one along with the one he did on Batista, not just because it was Batista but it just looked so badass, Batista sold it well. Either that or Roman Reigns has good measure (hopefully nobody tries to add a joke here 'cause some seem to mostly care for their looks :side: jk lulz).


----------



## CALΔMITY

TBF, though, news anchors have always been pretty bad about that kind of stuff. :lol


Some more Roman for your tits.


----------



## CALΔMITY

god damn me and my double posting today


----------



## Bushmaster

MoxleyMoxx said:


> The list of people Roman eliminated is pretty impressive:
> 
> Sheamus, Goldust, Ambrose, Rollins, Cesaro, Harper, Ziggler, Kingston, Torito, Nash, Khali and JBL


I wasn't that impressed though :draper2. Sheamus, Dean, Seth and Nash are probably the only impressive eliminations to me. Did he eliminate Khali on his own or did all 3 of them do it. I swear i saw all 3 of them toss him over but immediately heard Cole say it was all Roman?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

http://video-embed.cleveland.com/services/player/bcpid2436822743001?bctid=3113330801001&bckey=AQ~~,AAAAQBxUNqE~,xKBGzTdiYSQO_AtyrK_TWDarhTlAxJpV


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> TBF, though, news anchors have always been pretty bad about that kind of stuff. :lol
> 
> 
> Some more Roman for your tits.


That guy looks so unreal sometimes, I really hated it when Seth called Roman Fabio in that interview, Roman is WAAAAY prettier then Fabio.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I :lmao at the Fabio reference.


Man I'm so tired.

This is literally like....me right now.


----------



## NeyNey

RR was nice, Bryan vs. Wyatt was GOAT, I almost cried a bit in shock after ...DAT.. Sister Abigail into the barricade. It was so damn fucking sick brutal... 

Of course the end of the Rumble match was :bigdave but man... humanity was like "_ROMAN REIGNS! ROMAN REIGNS! ROMAN REIGNS!_" and hell, I was one of them, chanting his name. 
At one point when he was touching his vest I thought he would take his clothes off to release his After-Shield-Ring-Gear :lmao

Ambrose with that Fail :lmao :ambrose3
Reigns throwing them out... makes me excited for RAW.
What the fuck will happen today?! 
I'm still some kind of.. I don't know, baffled?

That Fox interview! :lmao :lmao :lmao Oh my god Dean.... :lmao
The Gifs resulting from the video... kada

Edit: Uhm... what the fuck how many interviews came out the last day? Seriously what the fuck :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

NEYNEYYY

sup chica?










Also I knooooow right? I'm so pumped for shield drama! :mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

NeyNey said:


> RR was nice, Bryan vs. Wyatt was GOAT, I almost cried a bit in shock after ...DAT.. Sister Abigail into the barricade. It was so damn fucking sick brutal...
> 
> Of course the end of the Rumble match was :bigdave but man... humanity was like "_ROMAN REIGNS! ROMAN REIGNS! ROMAN REIGNS!_" and hell, I was one of them, chanting his name.
> At one point when he was touching his vest I thought he would take his clothes off to release his After-Shield-Ring-Gear :lmao
> 
> Ambrose with that Fail :lmao :ambrose3
> Reigns throwing them out... makes me excited for RAW.
> What the fuck will happen today?!
> I'm still some kind of.. I don't know, baffled?
> 
> That Fox interview! :lmao :lmao :lmao Oh my god Dean.... :lmao
> The Gifs resulting from the video... kada
> 
> Edit: Uhm... what the fuck how many interviews came out the last day? Seriously what the fuck :lmao :lmao :lmao


My thoughts exactly I can't wait for raw :mark: hope there will be lots of drama


----------



## NeyNey

Calahart said:


> NEYNEYYY
> 
> sup chica?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'm not even going to bother catching up w/ this thread because pages upon pages of AWESOME.

Holy shit how much promo work did Ambrose and Rollins do today? Really nice seeing those two bounce back and forth together. Also, love how they aren't doing any interviews with Reigns  

Really great showing from all three guys in The Rumble. Reigns was really impressive at the end (a little gassed in the middle of his time but that's expected) - no where near as gassed as frigging Batista though. 

Looking forward to seeing how this plays out tonight on raw :mark:


----------



## CJohn3:16

Dean already said in an interview that everything is fine with them, so I guess nothing will really happen between them tonight.


----------



## -XERO-

*YUP!*


----------



## truelove

any chance we see evolution vs the shield this year?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Also RE: Ambrose and all these interviews - SASS AND FLIRTATION EVERY-FUCKING-WHERRRRREEEE


I LOVE IT.


I am dying at Ambrose. Dying.
So much so that I even said outloud, whilst watching an interview with my brother present, that I wanted to 'make love' to said interview that I was listening to. 

THE SHAME :lmao :lmao :lmao

SERIOUSLY...
All these interviews are making me delirious.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


>


The lord is constantly testing us.


----------



## TheFranticJane

BIG props to Roman Reigns on a performance so good, so magnetic and charismatic that, at times, it won over an incredibly hostile crowd.
His little gestures, his reaction to Dean's betrayal and dawning realization that he was _that_ close to winning the Rumble were all brilliantly played. Am I happy Batista won? No. But after that performance, and the great work of his fellow Shield members, I honestly didn't care


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

SoupBro said:


> I wasn't that impressed though :draper2. Sheamus, Dean, Seth and Nash are probably the only impressive eliminations to me. Did he eliminate Khali on his own or did all 3 of them do it. I swear i saw all 3 of them toss him over but immediately heard Cole say it was all Roman?


kayfabe wise most of the eliminations were pretty impressive:

Ziggler - former WHC, US, IC champ
Kingston - former IC, US & Tag champ
Goldust - former IC & Tag champ
Cesaro - former US champ
JBL - former WWE, US, IC & Tag champ

and yeah Khali was definitely all three of them and not just Roman. 


loving these interviews. keep em coming :mark:

despite Reigns' dominance last night, I still believe that all three of them have very bright futures in front of them.


----------



## Cyon

I still can't get over Reigns' hair.


----------



## MEMS

Love to see The Shield formally introduce themselves to Batista tonight. And proceed to lay waste to him.


----------



## PUNKY

can't wait for raw tonight :mark::mark::mark: i wasn't impressed with the match as a whole (i'm looking at you batista :cussin but i think all 3 of them were showcased really well. 

i'm surprised that they let roman stay in so long though, i thought maybe he'd be in the final 4 but i guess there going full on with his push now. also can i just say i loooooved the roman reigns chants at the end... yeah :flip skinny jeans.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Someone needs to tell Seth to stop playing around with plug sockets - damn his hair was cray cray last night during the Rumble, like he'd been electrocuted or some shit :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

MoxleyMoxx said:


> kayfabe wise most of the eliminations were pretty impressive:
> 
> Ziggler - former WHC, US, IC champ
> Kingston - former IC, US & Tag champ
> Goldust - former IC & Tag champ
> Cesaro - former US champ
> JBL - former WWE, US, IC & Tag champ
> 
> and yeah Khali was definitely all three of them and not just Roman.
> 
> 
> loving these interviews. keep em coming :mark:
> 
> despite Reigns' dominance last night, I still believe that all three of them have very bright futures in front of them.


I guess kayfabe wise but most of those guys have been treated as jobbers. So it hurts my view on it. If Reigns beats Ziggler one on one should I be impressed with the victory when Ziggler when Zigs has been on a downward spiral for months? 

The Kofi elimjnation is what impressed me the most though, thought he'd throw him into the fans.


----------



## DareDevil

Ah, finally got home, time to watch those interviews.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Finally got to watch that Fox 8 interview.

Can Dean stop perving for once? :lol I mean jeez, he looked as if he was about to eat that anchor woman up :lol

Wayne was really out of it. He could at least google to see who the current WWE champ was.

Why is Seth's voice so damn deep? I'm not used to it yet.

Rome probably had a family emergency or something. Isn't his brother in hospital still?


----------



## DareDevil

Lol dead, " you know this building is haunted?"


----------



## kennedy=god

:lmao Ambrose is such a blatant sexual predator. What a legend. 

Hate seeing wrestlers getting interviewed by mainstream news outlets, they always have to try and talk in kayfabe and the hosts have clearly never heard of them. Cringey as hell, but they treaded the line well, especially Dean.


----------



## Telos

Ambrose getting his alpha on in that FOX 8 interview :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Sometimes he's so white :lmao



















Still would....


----------



## SóniaPortugal

All the interviews:

Action 19 

Cleveland.com

Rovers Morning Glory 

FOX 8 Cleveland

100.7 WMMS


----------



## DareDevil

Damn, Dean is such a flirt.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SóniaPortugal said:


> All the interviews:
> 
> Action 19
> 
> Cleveland.com
> 
> Rovers Morning Glory
> 
> FOX 8 Cleveland
> 
> 100.7 WMMS


I didn't know there was more :mark: thanks for sharing


----------



## cindel25

I AM READY FOR RAW TONIGHT! 














SubZero3:16 said:


> Yes dear. It's our civic duty to see Flawless Hair through these tough times. Poor baby must be tense, we'll give him a massage.


Yes, some blow errr....massages. Right! :angel


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> I AM READY FOR RAW TONIGHT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, some blow errr....massages. Right! :angel


Happy endings included. :angel


Anyone see my boo RaneGaming? Are we doing another chat tonight for Raw? I actually do enjoy chatting with you hoes, and it's alot easier to keep up than the main thread.


----------



## PUNKY

SóniaPortugal said:


> All the interviews:
> 
> Action 19
> 
> Cleveland.com
> 
> Rovers Morning Glory
> 
> FOX 8 Cleveland
> 
> 100.7 WMMS


ah your such a star ! thanks for posting all these


----------



## Terry Gyimah

I wonder if the seeds of their implosion will continue tonight on RAW


----------



## Ivoriy

*Seth & Dean:cheer the other:ban *


----------



## Terry Gyimah

Imagine if Reigns turns on Ambrose and Rollins tonight I would love to see that citing the reason that he could feel that Ambrose and Rollins all they have done is hold him back


----------



## Deptford

SóniaPortugal said:


> All the interviews:
> 
> Action 19
> 
> Cleveland.com
> 
> Rovers Morning Glory
> 
> FOX 8 Cleveland
> 
> 100.7 WMMS


no you did notttttt do this to my night!! 

:dance:dance


----------



## Amber B

Ambrose.
That motherfucker.
I just can't.

Why does he do this to me? He will shank you...but I would. Still.


----------



## Asenath

If you're anything like me, that he might shank you is a big part of why you would.


----------



## Asenath

Ivoriy said:


> *Seth & Dean:cheer the other:ban *


----------



## Wynter

Asenath said:


> If you're anything like me, that he might shank you is a big part of why you would.












:lol probably sounds crazy, but I agree


----------



## cindel25

Asenath said:


> If you're anything like me, that he might shank you is a big part of why you would.


What if he shank you during?


----------



## Asenath

cindel25 said:


> What if he shank you during?


I'd punch him in the face and tell him to get back to business.


----------



## Telos

SóniaPortugal said:


> All the interviews:
> 
> Action 19
> 
> Cleveland.com
> 
> Rovers Morning Glory
> 
> FOX 8 Cleveland
> 
> 100.7 WMMS


:clap

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SóniaPortugal again."

I can listen to Dean Ambrose speak all day and not get bored.


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Sometimes he's so white :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still would....


I am alright with this.



SóniaPortugal said:


> All the interviews:
> 
> Action 19
> 
> Cleveland.com
> 
> Rovers Morning Glory
> 
> FOX 8 Cleveland
> 
> 100.7 WMMS


Wow more interviews eh? More dean flirts eh? Defs need to listen to these later. :mark:


----------



## Banjo

Roman Reigns is the best of the Shield. Fact.


----------



## Telos

Believe in Ambrose sign near the ramp :ambrose

Are we having a chat tonight BTW?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Believe in Ambrose sign near the ramp :ambrose
> 
> Are we having a chat tonight BTW?


Hopefully!


----------



## jay321_01

So do we have another chat session for tonight's raw?


----------



## SubZero3:16

We need a chat! Who tripped Rollins?


----------



## Telos

Oh bless Seth's heart, that botch with the barrier...


----------



## Wynter

Where's Rane? :sad:
He hasn't been on since last night.


----------



## Asenath

Into everyone's life a little parti-colored twink must fall.


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Where's Rane? :sad:
> He hasn't been on since last night.


Probably real life taking over. Hopefully he makes it in here soon.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Where's Rane? :sad:
> He hasn't been on since last night.


I miss my boo too


----------



## SubZero3:16

Looks like he was trying to avoid that kid's hand or something and slipped.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Looks like he was trying to avoid that kid's hand or something and slipped.


Oh damn I didn't see that part. At least he recovered from it semi-alright.


----------



## cindel25

CAT BURGLAR AINT SO SMOOTH NOW. All that pounding he endured last night mess up his ninja roll game. Tsk tsk,


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> CAT BURGLAR AINT SO SMOOTH NOW. All that pounding he endured last night mess up his ninja roll game. Tsk tsk,


Reigns had to take out his frustration from losing the Rumble somehow
:draper2


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns had to take out his frustration from losing the Rumble somehow
> :draper2


----------



## Telos

Lazy booking... Super Cena, Cena Jr., and Daniel Bryan against The Shield is a great 3-on-3 match, but the stipulation makes the outcome painfully obvious. Counting my blessings though because any Shield air time is welcomed.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I bet the Wyatts interfers and Team Bryan wins by DQ.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Lazy booking... Super Cena, Cena Jr., and Daniel Bryan against The Shield is a great 3-on-3 match, but the stipulation makes the outcome painfully obvious. Counting my blessings though because *any Shield air time is welcomed.*


That's pretty much why I'm trying to contain my bitching. :lol
I was okay with some shield vs D-Bry action, hell I was even fine with seeing Shaemus help out, but Cena? fpalm

Oh well. I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Deptford

Man I really wanted The Shield to be in the chamber and have a bloody breakup where Ambrose just snaps and claws off Reigns face or something. ( without ever ever touching his hair though so don't be mad at me  ) 

Idk the EC is the perfect place for heelbrose to make his appearance.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> Man I really wanted The Shield to be in the chamber and have a bloody breakup where Ambrose just snaps and claws off Reigns face or something. ( without ever ever touching his hair though so don't be mad at me  )
> 
> Idk the EC is the perfect place for heelbrose to make his appearance.


I love it when they tease us. It means all that much more when it finally does happen.


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> I love it when they tease us. It means all that much more when it finally does happen.


Yup. It's all foreplay.


----------



## Eulonzo

Calahart said:


>


I actually made those gifs, by the way.


----------



## Eulonzo

SóniaPortugal said:


> All the interviews:
> 
> Action 19
> 
> Cleveland.com
> 
> Rovers Morning Glory
> 
> FOX 8 Cleveland
> 
> 100.7 WMMS


Thanks for the links!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eulonzo said:


> I actually made those gifs, by the way.


I didn't even look at who originally posted those as I reblogged them! Looks like I AM following you on tumblr after all. :lol

Nice work.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice

Raney is here  just reading though New Posts


----------



## cindel25

WHO DA FUCK DOES CAT BURGLAR THINK HE IS TALKING TO COMMUNITY DICK LIKE THAT!? 

SLUT BETTER FALL BACK!!!


----------



## Bushmaster

Wyatts vs Shield incoming :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:









Oh and just give Reigns the title :lmao. Spears Sheamus and Cena and starts breaking out of the STF. Don't think i have ever seen someone booked so perfectly. He is gonna become a huge star. just hope he stays on top for a while and doesn't fall off like some of the past guys who have gotten similar pushes.


----------



## jayenomics

Wyatts v The Shield at EC?

Shield Breaks Up?

Shield v Shield v Shield at WM?

Yes please.


----------



## Bad For Business

Made Rollins look good tonight, hopefully they give Dean And Seth good pushes once the shield split.


----------



## Callisto

Great main event match with a terrible ending. Hate to be a complaining Debbie downer, but creative can kiss the blackest part of my ass with a Wyatt/Shield program. :ann1

Not here for that at all.


----------



## Londrick

The eventual Shield break up > the deaths of Benoit, Owen and Eddie combined.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Yup I called it! Shield vs Wyatts for EC :yes :yes

Although I wanted the shield to run down the ramp and have it out with the Wyatts


----------



## DareDevil

I went with my bro to see Devils Due instead of Raw,.... FUCK THAT SHIT!! I'm scared to have a baby now. Well, I'm 17 so...


----------



## Bushmaster

Bad For Business said:


> Made Rollins look good tonight, hopefully they give Dean And Seth good pushes once the shield split.


They have made Rollins look good for a while. His powerbomb to the corner is one of my favorite spots, reminds me of Shelton Benjamin who i also was a fan of. Just shows that he isn't just agile or athletic but pretty strong for a guy his size. 

Can't wait for the promos between these 2 factions. Reigns eyeing Luke Harper while Dean goes toe to toe with Wyatt. All the while Seth and Rowan watch and nod their heads at everything going down.


----------



## Cyon

Hoping Wyatts vs Shield is saved for WM. Feels like it would be half-assed if done at EC.


----------



## cindel25

Yay my Luke Harper vs my bitches..... :cheer


----------



## ABrown

Not interested in Shield/Wyatts at all. I mean, the match itself should be fine, but it's just so random. Tonight reeked of re-write


----------



## Bushmaster

Cyon said:


> Hoping Wyatts vs Shield is saved for WM. Feels like it would be half-assed if done at EC.


That would also be perfect. They could have the Shield lose due to Dean which would then make Reigns spear both Dean and Seth while the crowd goes crazy for him. Thus the Wyatts go over, Shield breaks up and Reigns becomes the big face.


----------



## Nimbus

That guy in the shield was impresive last night at the royal rumble, he eliminated 12 people.

I dont like the other members of the shield, but this guy is a beast.


----------



## Frantics

Damn, lol the shield are so pissed xD, I can see where this leads and I love it, also dat Rollins botch, now poor sethie is gonna have to wait a couple weeks before we start to forget that incident


----------



## TheVipersGirl

poor ninja


----------



## Honey Bucket

abrown0718 said:


> Not interested in Shield/Wyatts at all. I mean, the match itself should be fine, but it's just so random. Tonight reeked of re-write


Still a long time to go til Mania. Make the build nice and slow until it hits fever pitch, and then have both teams go ballistic at Mania.


----------



## Headliner

They need to hold back on breaking up the Shield. They constantly have high quality 6 man matches on Raw. Breaking them up would leave a hugh void in the show.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Ok knew this match was happening 

List of things i want from this feud

A Brawl Leading 2 Reigns Doing Raging Spear From 1 Announce Table To Another.
Match Inside Chamber
Camera Just For Dean Reactions Inside Pod.
Seth And Dean vs Wyatt Family in Chamber and Rage Reigns Breaking out of his Pod before buzzer
Shield Win

Things am worried about
Wyatt Family winning to make them look strong against Cena at WM.
Rushing Shield breakup LEAVE breakup till SS. build it nice and slow


----------



## Asenath

Shield v. Wyatts!


----------



## Asenath

Headliner said:


> They need to hold back on breaking up the Shield. They constantly have high quality 6 man matches on Raw. Breaking them up would leave a hugh void in the show.


Absolutely, I agree with this. Also, their chemistry is off the charts, and it's a pleasure to watch them work together. The three of them are bigger than the sum of their parts.


----------



## Bushmaster

Headliner said:


> They need to hold back on breaking up the Shield. They constantly have high quality 6 man matches on Raw. Breaking them up would leave a hugh void in the show.


I think anyone could fill that void tbh, Real Americans can face the Uso's and no doubt have an amazing match. I'm kinda tired of 6 man matches, we really shouldn't have that much of them.



Asenath said:


> Shield v. Wyatts!


Good thing Wagg doesn't come into this thread, that gif might get bookmarked :side:


----------



## TheVipersGirl

that selling spear by cena did not go to well. that surfboard submission was done well by bryan and rollins, that running high knee sell by rollins was excellent, ambrose did a funny selling with that attitude adjustment.
the match was getting so good until the wyatts interrupted. the second interruption and it had to happen on good matches.
love how the guys were so pissed at the end. aww.


----------



## Asenath

SoupBro said:


> I think anyone could fill that void tbh, *Real Americans can face the Uso's* and no doubt have an amazing match. I'm kinda tired of 6 man matches, we really shouldn't have that much of them.


Do you even go here?


----------



## Kratosx23

Shield break up discussion thread imminent, lol.










IMMINENT :mark:

Sister Abigail on that goof, Reigns, please. Too much to ask, I know.


----------



## Headliner

SoupBro said:


> I think anyone could fill that void tbh, Real Americans can face the Uso's and no doubt have an amazing match. I'm kinda tired of 6 man matches, we really shouldn't have that much of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing Wagg doesn't come into this thread, that gif might get bookmarked :side:


Shield > Real Americans & Usos combined. There's nothing to be tired about when they keep giving top notch performances.


----------



## Vyer

I hope they have the Shield/Wyatt match at WM too. It would be great for it to take place there.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Vyer said:


> I hope they have the Shield/Wyatt match at WM too. It would be great for it to take place there.


Wyatt family being feed to cena at Mainia


----------



## Bad For Business

Been thinking, and i posted something like this on the Reigns push thread. 

Despite speaking as an Ambrose fan, they have to push Rollins as the guy over Reigns. Anything Reigns can do, Rollins can do better. His ring psychology is top notch, his selling is insane, yet believable, his full moveset (i'm talking Tyler Black in ROH here) is massive, he has a distinct look, he's a pretty good looking guy himself etc. He's a better Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Vyer

RaneGaming said:


> Wyatt family being feed to cena at Mainia


I hope Cena vs Bray doesn't happen...

It will be a good way for the Shield to finally (and unfortunately)break up after facing the Wyatts.


----------



## kennedy=god

The Shield to break up at EC against The Wyatts and then have a triple-threat for the US title at WM?? There must be some reason they've kept the title on Ambrose for this long.


----------



## Kratosx23

That's hard to believe, the US title part. We know who's winning that match. They're not gonna want Triple H's project holding such a useless piece of crap title, he's gonna be WWE Champion within 8 months. Reigns will probably screw Ambrose when he has to defend the belt against some geek like Truth.


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


>


how i felt after royal rumble


----------



## brandiexoxo

I never post in here but after the past few weeks I think I've crossed over to the dark side of Shield fangirl mode. Usually I'm just follow Brock/Cesaro/Kane but I'm REALLY starting to like Roman. I can't stop looking up Youtube videos and things like that.

So I guess my question is can any of you refer me to some of Reigns best matchs/moments and such? I never followed any of the member career up until this point so I feel like I have catching up to do :3

Thanks! :3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reaper

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Shield break up discussion thread imminent, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMMINENT :mark:
> 
> Sister Abigail on that goof, Reigns, please. Too much to ask, I know.


Dude, you and I both know that in this feud the only ones eating the finishers or getting pinned are Rollins and Ambrose. Pretty much every Shield match from here on out will be Rollins/Ambrose eat the finisher, Reigns being the legal man spears and picks up the win.


----------



## Bushmaster

Yeah, can't see Reigns eating any type of pin. I can see him taking a few finisher but kicking out of them which is the only thing he hasn't done yet. I think Vince must have been fapping at the image of Reigns breaking out of the STF. 

I'm excited for next week, anxious to see what the Shield do to retaliate. Also curious on if the Wyatt's are automatically finished with Cena already.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

I have said it way too many times
Shield shouldn't break up till summerslam do you really want dean and seth in that cluster fucker of a midcard?

from now till summerslam they need to build a midcard with star's like

Wyatt family
the Usos
Big E. Langston
Dolph Ziggler
Cesaro

so when they breakup there is a place for them the midcard has no feud story line and ppv matches get thrown together 1 week before ppv.

Build the breakup nice and slow they are a bromance am so sick of the typical breakup of groups/stables
why can't we have a group that just focus on singles composition and then can still do tag matches 
leading up to a triple threat match at ss For IC/Us titles and unifi them (if the whc/wwe title are still unified)or make it for number 1 contender 
that way you keep a nice strong group together who all have singles careers.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RaneGaming said:


> Ok knew this match was happening
> 
> List of things i want from this feud
> 
> A Brawl Leading 2 Reigns Doing Raging Spear From 1 Announce Table To Another.
> Match Inside Chamber
> Camera Just For Dean Reactions Inside Pod.
> Seth And Dean vs Wyatt Family in Chamber and Rage Reigns Breaking out of his Pod before buzzer
> Shield Win
> 
> Things am worried about
> Wyatt Family winning to make them look strong against Cena at WM.
> *Rushing Shield breakup LEAVE breakup till SS. build it nice and slow*


BIB I absolutely agree with - they need this to be nice and slow, and not blow their load at the end because they need things to tie up for WM. They have been doing a really great job so far, so I'd like to keep hold of the hope that I have that they won't mess it up. PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, DON'T MESS IT UP!!!!





Asenath said:


> Shield v. Wyatts!


My thoughts, exactly. 






SubZero3:16 said:


>


I'm getting serious Lion King vibes from this. It's the mane of hair. :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

tylermoxreigns said:


> BIB I absolutely agree with - they need this to be nice and slow, and not blow their load at the end because they need things to tie up for WM. They have been doing a really great job so far, so I'd like to keep hold of the hope that I have that they won't mess it up. PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, DON'T MESS IT UP!!!!


Indeed and i can see them thinking the chants reigns got at royal rumble were for him instead of against batista we all love Reigns but he only looks as good as he is because of the push they are giving him because there are a lot of guys on the roster who are just as good or better than him, but because he has the look and skill they are pushing him big and there is nothing wrong with that but he is still very green and the longer they keep him in the shield the better for everyone. because he gets to learn from guys who have been doing it longer and can improve 


The sad part is that not all 3 will be put in main event spots 
If wwe pushed 2/3 more guys like reigns We would have a fantastic roster with good talent and good matches.

Just think if all 3 members of shield + Ziggler + Cesaro got to highlight there skill in single competitions like the wyatt vs bryan match at RR.

Boom you now got a big pool of talent who can WRESTLE instead of orton vs cena 18th time(something like that)

Now for some sexy time


----------



## DudeLove669

Did they even mention Reigns eliminating Rollins and Ambrose on RAW?


----------



## CALΔMITY

DudeLove669 said:


> Did they even mention Reigns eliminating Rollins and Ambrose on RAW?


Yeah, briefly.
They hardly made mention of any drama nor where there any backstage segments. booooooring.


----------



## Validation Boy

*Rollins is carrying WWE*

The Fans don't seem to care about anyone but Shield and Bryan.

Punk, Orton, cena, Batista, brock, are getting steady boos.

Not the good kind, but instead the kind that mean "You're boring and we don't want you on the card, and we wish you would get fired".

Aside from Kofi (for some reason), Seth has been doing 95% of WWE's in ring work.

Turns out that the overlooked middle child of Shield is actually the Real leader of the group after all, and was all along, like I said.

Go Rollins.


----------



## Ungratefulness

*Re: Rollins is carrying WWE*

I don't know what you're talking about especially Kofi and Rollins doing 95% of the in ring work in WWE. But Punk and Brock aren't getting booed and the only member of the shield getting attention from the crowd is Reigns.


----------



## Pip-Man

*Re: Rollins is carrying WWE*

Oh sweet baby Jesus! :ti


----------



## Abstrakt

*Re: Rollins is carrying WWE*

What? people love Punk and Brock. 

You obviously didnt watch the rumble... Reigns was getting huge cheers. He got his name chanted really loud and people wanted him to win.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

Brock and punk get "you're boring and we wish you were fired heat?" :lmao what?


----------



## p862011

*Re: Rollins is carrying WWE*

punk is getting boo'd? since when

oh and sorry for brock getting boo'd you know him being a heel and all lol

i am bookmarking this a possible worst thread of 2014 nomination


----------



## p862011

*Re: Rollins is carrying WWE*

punk,cena and bryan carried the in ring work this past year and gave us the best matches


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Rollins is carrying WWE*

Punk is still one of the most popular guys in the company even though he hasn't done shit as of late.



> You obviously didnt watch the rumble... Reigns was getting huge cheers. He got his name chanted really loud and people wanted him to win.


That's mainly because everybody wanted Batista to loose. The crowd was not pleased with Batista at the Rumble, he must of done something to tick them off.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Rollins is carrying WWE*

What are you on OP?


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: Rollins is carrying WWE*

I can understand you saying that about Cena, Orton and Batista. But Punk and Brock getting steady boos and people don't want to see them? Are you sure you're talking about the right people?


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: Rollins is carrying WWE*

CM Punk was never boo'd except for when he was being a heel? I think what you are trying to say is that Rollins has been getting a lot of in-ring work time, some good spots and selling over the past few weeks. I do believe he has been proving himself and impressing us over the pass few weeks but it gets shadowed. Barely praised him for staying in the ring for about 40/50minutes, doing a good job in the Royal Rumble and eliminated a few of the entrants.


----------



## NapperX

*Re: Rollins is carrying WWE*



Validation Boy said:


> The Fans don't seem to care about anyone but Shield and Bryan.
> 
> Punk, Orton, cena, Batista, brock, are getting steady boos.
> 
> Not the good kind, but instead the kind that mean "You're boring and we don't want you on the card, and we wish you would get fired".
> 
> Aside from Kofi (for some reason), Seth has been doing 95% of WWE's in ring work.
> 
> Turns out that the overlooked middle child of Shield is actually the Real leader of the group after all, and was all along, like I said.
> 
> Go Rollins.


Where are you getting your strange quotes from? I have never heard the crowd chant anything close to that. The crowd might not like Cena for whatever reason, and the crowd does not like Batista because he absolutely sucks. I might not like Cena or Brock but I respect them because of what they have accomplished in the WWE and outside of the WWE. 

Brock Lesnar is getting booed partially because he is supposed to play the ultimate beast. The crowd loves CM Punk, I rarely hear him get booed. Orton is supposed to be getting booed, he the ultimate heel right now. Batista was supposed to be getting cheered, but the crowd saw right through the political bs message that Paul Levesque is trying to send to the locker room through Batista.

*Seth is great*, *but he needs to learn to carry his Bladder first, then the Barricade*, then a strong singles career, then he might be able to carry the WWE.

Seth is 18-24 months away from receiving a great singles push. :rollins


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Calahart said:


> Yeah, briefly.
> They hardly made mention of any drama nor where there any backstage segments. booooooring.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Rollins is carrying WWE*

I'm a Rollins fan but calm down buddy. Not sure where you came up with half the stuff you posted.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Poor Rollins. :lol Knew it was only a matter of time until he'd slip like that. What makes this worse than the Reigns slip is that the Reigns one wasn't on live TV. 

Another great 6-man tag. :clap Man I'm gonna miss those when the Shield eventually breaks up.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Calahart said:


> Yeah, briefly.
> They hardly made mention of any drama nor where there any backstage segments. booooooring.


yeh, I was waiting for something to happen...but nope.


But on another topic. GOAT Rollins gettin dat time in the Rumble and dat time in the tag team match :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Rollins is carrying WWE*

Ok look, I'm a big Rollins fan and had you said he's one of the hardest working men every week I'd agree. The Shield are the top workhorses- they have matches on Raw, Smackdown and house shows and most of the in ring time goes to Rollins.

But carrying Raw? Let's not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## CALΔMITY

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Poor Rollins. :lol Knew it was only a matter of time until he'd slip like that. What makes this worse than the Reigns slip is that the Reigns one wasn't on live TV.
> 
> Another great 6-man tag. :clap Man I'm gonna miss those when the Shield eventually breaks up.


I can picture those three boys sharing a bond even after the split. They may go their separate ways after the split, but I can foresee them coming together for common goals every now and again.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Rollins is carrying WWE*

And the next bunch of OTT marks, have been found... congrats on the first of 2014.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

blind marks, all stars have em.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

The Shield and slip: 

Reigns = house show

Rollings = RAW, Live

Ambrose = will be a PPV because he is :cool2


----------



## CALΔMITY

SóniaPortugal said:


> The Shield and slip:
> 
> Reigns = house show
> 
> Rollings = RAW, Live
> 
> Ambrose = will be a PPV because he is :cool2


I don't really follow this.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: Rollins is carrying WWE*



Validation Boy said:


> The Fans don't seem to care about anyone but Shield and Bryan.
> 
> Punk, Orton, cena, Batista, brock, are getting steady boos.
> 
> Not the good kind, but instead the kind that mean "You're boring and we don't want you on the card, and we wish you would get fired".
> 
> Aside from Kofi (for some reason), Seth has been doing 95% of WWE's in ring work.
> 
> Turns out that the overlooked middle child of Shield is actually the Real leader of the group after all, and was all along, like I said.
> 
> Go Rollins.


:ti So I just watched raw and unless I hear things in my head, Brock was getting cheered for a match against Batista or Orton. I don't think I've heard any boo's against Punk since his faceturn, Cena has been boo'd for years and yeah you are right about Batista. I'm a Rollins fan but this post really made me :lol.


So what's up with Roman his hair? It looks like it has a mind of his own since yesterday.











Shield vs Wyatts


----------



## Cobalt

Punk is second to Bryan in popularity no doubt.

Can someone link me when Punk was booed since his return at Payback.

I won't hold my breath though.......


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Calahart said:


> I don't really follow this.


I am joking.
On tumblr people are waiting to see when Ambrose fall


----------



## CALΔMITY

SóniaPortugal said:


> I am joking.
> On tumblr people are waiting to see when Ambrose fall


Ah okay. Ehh whatevs.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I can not believe people are talking about how Sell fel flat on his face, while nobody discusses this beautiful sell of Dean :banderas


----------



## Reaper

psycho bunny said:


> I can not believe people are talking about how Sell fel flat on his face, while nobody discusses this beautiful sell of Dean :banderas


Reminded me of this:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Reaper Jones said:


> Reminded me of this:


Uhm great sell indeed :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> I can not believe people are talking about how Sell fel flat on his face, while nobody discusses this beautiful sell of Dean :banderas


I was gonna share that, but got distracted and forgot. :lmao That sell was so glorious. :mark:
The way his body just slides upward like it defies gravity. :lol




Reaper Jones said:


> Reminded me of this:


Oh god. :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I was gonna share that, but got distracted and forgot. :lmao That sell was so glorious. :mark:
> The way his body just slides upward like it defies gravity. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god. :lmao


How could you forget about that 










Kidding, that sell was everything :mark:


----------



## DOPA

Great tease of Wyatt's vs The Shield. I know this probably won't happen but I hope to god it does.


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> How could you forget about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding, that sell was everything :mark:


Roommates brought home dinner. I was given FOOD. Of course I'm gonna forget. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Roommates brought home dinner. I was given FOOD. Of course I'm gonna forget. :lol


:lol ok I forgive you girl, I forget about everything when I eat too


----------



## SubZero3:16

I really hope that WWE follows through with that Shield/Wyatt tease. The fact that the shield didn't run after them concerns me. I hope they don't just drop it and follow it up at Smackdown or the next Raw.


----------



## Srdjan99

They'll probably do a Shield/Wyatts match at EC if they follow that route, seeing that Bray is scheduled to face Cena at mania


----------



## Wynter

I was so happy when they did that tease :mark:
Though, I was really hoping for a Shield vs Wyatts at WrestleMania instead.
I would prefer a lengthy and hate fueled battle between the two stables that ultimately ended in a big showdown at Mania.
Promos, backstage antics, heated confrontations and Bray vs Dean on the mic; I want _all_ of that

But beggars can't be choosers so I'll take Elimination Chamber I guess  (if this is actually happening of course.)


----------



## JacqSparrow

A day late, but my reactions to Rumble:

SIERRA! HOTEL! INDIA! ECHO! LIMA! DELTA! SHIELD! SETHIE AT NUMBER 2!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: Yes, I just squealed so loudly everyone in the house looked at me funny.

:mark: :mark: :mark: for Dean at 11

How about that surprised/confused look shared by CMbrose when El Torito entered :lmao. Dean's like, WTH, and just stood there watching Punky take care of business... Ahem, hi Caly 

Roman's always so protective of Seth :lol

SHIELD/WYATTS SHOWDOWN!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Oh NO, Dean! Not now!!! Cheerleader! to the rescue!!!

That hurt/angry look on Roman's face when he tossed them both. Bad boy, Dean. You got poor Sethie involved too. And he was lasting so long. Here's a consolation prize, sweetie--maybe you and Punk could share Workhorse of the Night:










ROMAN IN THE FINAL TWO!!!!!! :mark: doesn't even cut it anymore by this point. Maybe something like this:










He looked so good in those last few minutes! The Roman Reigns chants!!!

I'm so in love with all three of them right now, it's unbelievable. Even with that little tiff there near the end. And now I need to go splash some cold water on my face because I'm so worked up.

I missed you all, guys and gals! Now to go find out what happened on Raw and catch up on all those interviews and everything.

:faint:

P.S. Bryan vs Bray was awesome!!! :mark: And those Daniel Bryan chants all night! Love the crowd--I almost felt sorry for Cena/Orton and Batista at the end.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> How about that surprised/confused look shared by CMbrose when El Torito entered :lmao. Dean's like, WTH, and just stood there watching Punky take care of business... Ahem, hi Caly


Haha yeah. Seeing Torito fling Dean around... I was all like :lmao "lolwat". It was still fun, though.
I loved the short bits where Ambrose and Punk went at it. :mark:

I was really wanting to see some shield fallout last night. Not necessarily a split, but just...SOMETHING. I'm hoping that smackdown will make up for it.


Edit:
Just saw this posted in chat box now. :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Haha yeah. Seeing Torito fling Dean around... I was all like :lmao "lolwat". It was still fun, though.
> I loved the short bits where Ambrose and Punk went at it. :mark:
> 
> I was really wanting to see some shield fallout last night. Not necessarily a split, but just...SOMETHING. I'm hoping that smackdown will make up for it.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Just saw this posted in chat box now. :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao

I just read up on the Raw results. Typical though--have the boys squabble one night and then act like nothing happened the next. Hope the ep is uploaded soon--I hear Sethie was great and I want to see that.


----------



## DareDevil

I need to really pick up on Raw, from what I've read there was some tension between The Shield and Wyatts?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

JacqSparrow said:


> A day late, but my reactions to Rumble:
> 
> SIERRA! HOTEL! INDIA! ECHO! LIMA! DELTA! SHIELD! SETHIE AT NUMBER 2!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: Yes, I just squealed so loudly everyone in the house looked at me funny.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: for Dean at 11
> 
> How about that surprised/confused look shared by CMbrose when El Torito entered :lmao. Dean's like, WTH, and just stood there watching Punky take care of business... Ahem, hi Caly
> 
> Roman's always so protective of Seth :lol
> 
> SHIELD/WYATTS SHOWDOWN!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Oh NO, Dean! Not now!!! Cheerleader! to the rescue!!!
> 
> That hurt/angry look on Roman's face when he tossed them both. Bad boy, Dean. You got poor Sethie involved too. And he was lasting so long. Here's a consolation prize, sweetie--maybe you and Punk could share Workhorse of the Night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROMAN IN THE FINAL TWO!!!!!! :mark: doesn't even cut it anymore by this point. Maybe something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looked so good in those last few minutes! The Roman Reigns chants!!!
> 
> I'm so in love with all three of them right now, it's unbelievable. Even with that little tiff there near the end. And now I need to go splash some cold water on my face because I'm so worked up.
> 
> I missed you all, guys and gals! Now to go find out what happened on Raw and catch up on all those interviews and everything.
> 
> :faint:
> 
> P.S. Bryan vs Bray was awesome!!! :mark: And those Daniel Bryan chants all night! Love the crowd--*I almost felt sorry for Cena/Orton and Batista at the end*.


BAD BAD NO you are not allowed to feel sorry for them 10 year's of being in our face the should go away and feel bad.

I Still love the Fist Pounding the ground  It's OH GOD YES

Batista spoiled the end of rumble because did you see how gassed he was Before the Stare down? Roman spent 5 mins walking really really slow over to Batista well he was getting up.

Cena orton match was funny my 2 fav parts 
Randy Savage chants - Ortons face was perfect when he worked out the chant it went from a Smile too Sarcastic smiile of ha ha very cleaver 
AND WE Want DIVA'S


But yes all 3 Members of Shield in rumble was fantastic poor seth had to have a nap in corner he was in so long but i think punk won Nap of the night  he was there for about 15 mins


----------



## Oxidamus

I was going to post that pic here Calahart. :no:
Taking my glory!

I was too busy doing this:










My plan _WAS_ to (poorly) photoshop it into something but eh.


Bonus:
I also made:










Omg Reigns with short hair :mark:

Doesn't look too bad when he's about 100 pixels height. :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Haha yeah. Seeing Torito fling Dean around... I was all like :lmao "lolwat". It was still fun, though.
> I loved the short bits where Ambrose and Punk went at it. :mark:
> 
> I was really wanting to see some shield fallout last night. Not necessarily a split, but just...SOMETHING. I'm hoping that smackdown will make up for it.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Just saw this posted in chat box now. :lmao


Dat hair :lelbrock Reminded me a bit of this :lol don't hate me for it










The chatbox seems like a lot of fun, maybe I'll join sometimes


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I don't normally pay attention to those "Trending" pop-up boxes during RAW, but something about the fact that during a match with Cena, a returning Sheamus, and Daniel Bryan in it, Seth Rollins got a trending highlight just made me so damn happy.

But really, Seth was kind of awesome.  I loved that the padding on the barricade collapsed underneath him during his entrance in the opening segment. Just noticed him on the floor all pissed and was like "... the fuck?" but then laughed.


----------



## Oxidamus

psycho bunny said:


> Dat hair :lelbrock Reminded me a bit of this :lol don't hate me for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chatbox seems like a lot of fun, maybe I'll join sometimes


Only when people talk wrestling. :side:

Most of the time it's SPORTSchatbox.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Oxi said:


> Only when people talk wrestling. :side:
> 
> Most of the time it's SPORTSchatbox.


Nevermind then :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah...it has its ups and downs. Mostly downs.

Found this just now. Punk's and Ambrose's faces...:lmao
The way Ambrose just trots off. :lmao :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

RaneGaming said:


> BAD BAD NO you are not allowed to feel sorry for them 10 year's of being in our face the should go away and feel bad.
> 
> I Still love the Fist Pounding the ground  It's OH GOD YES
> 
> Batista spoiled the end of rumble because did you see how gassed he was Before the Stare down? Roman spent 5 mins walking really really slow over to Batista well he was getting up.
> 
> Cena orton match was funny my 2 fav parts
> Randy Savage chants - Ortons face was perfect when he worked out the chant it went from a Smile too Sarcastic smiile of ha ha very cleaver
> AND WE Want DIVA'S
> 
> 
> But yes all 3 Members of Shield in rumble was fantastic poor seth had to have a nap in corner he was in so long but i think punk won Nap of the night  he was there for about 15 mins


You're right. Thank you for bringing me back to my senses  No one should EVER feel sorry for Cena.

I did notice. Roman's just like, "...kay, let me know when you're ready." I really noticed for the first time tonight how good-looking Roman is. Aside from his smile and his FLAWLESS HAIR

:lol Orton was so irritated.

Speaking of Seth, forgot to comment on my poor baby receiving that huge Cesaro swing. And Ambrose just sitting in the corner watching. Possibly in awe.

:lol Punk and Seth both deserved those naps. Incredible runs from those two. They were so active throughout. Speaking of naps, though, there was this one point when Roman was just kneeling near the apron for a few minutes and my brother and I were all, "...did he fall asleep?"



Reservoir Angel said:


> I don't normally pay attention to those "Trending" pop-up boxes during RAW, but something about the fact that during a match with Cena, a returning Sheamus, and Daniel Bryan in it, *Seth Rollins got a trending highlight just made me so damn happy.*


Really??? :cheer :cheer

Bunny: :lmao! Trolls!



Calahart said:


> Found this just now. Punk's and Ambrose's faces...:lmao
> The way Ambrose just trots off. :lmao :lmao


:lmao! *saves for the lolz*


----------



## Reaper

Calahart said:


> Edit:
> Just saw this posted in chat box now. :lmao


Woah. I can't decide whether to go with the "I whip my hair back and forth", or "Jazz hands" memes. Not often you get both in the same pic.


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> You're right. Thank you for bringing me back to my senses  No one should EVER feel sorry for Cena.
> 
> I did notice. Roman's just like, "...kay, let me know when you're ready." I really noticed for the first time tonight how good-looking Roman is. Aside from his smile and his FLAWLESS HAIR
> 
> :lol Orton was so irritated.
> 
> Speaking of Seth, forgot to comment on my poor baby receiving that huge Cesaro swing. And Ambrose just sitting in the corner watching. Possibly in awe.
> 
> :lol Punk and Seth both deserved those naps. Incredible runs from those two. They were so active throughout. Speaking of naps, though, there was this one point when Roman was just kneeling near the apron for a few minutes and my brother and I were all, "...did he fall asleep?"
> 
> 
> 
> Really??? :cheer :cheer
> 
> Bunny: :lmao! Trolls!
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao! *saves for the lolz*


It took you this long to recognize perfection? Seth wasn't fangirling over his good looks for two interviews for no reason :lol


----------



## Wynter

Saw this in a comment from that 'Muting Daniel Bryan Chants' thread.



Invertalon said:


> Once RAW went off air, it was all DB though with the entire arena going crazy as they (Cena, Sheamus and DB) all did their finishers on Rollins *after he kissed DB's feet*... lol


^^^^^^
ummmmm, what the hell :lmao

And why do they keep picking on Rollins damn it lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Poor guy must be sore as hell after that.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Yeah...it has its ups and downs. Mostly downs.
> 
> Found this just now. Punk's and Ambrose's faces...:lmao
> The way Ambrose just trots off. :lmao :lmao


I :lmao at that moment how can anybody ever take torito serious


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

JacqSparrow said:


> You're right. Thank you for bringing me back to my senses  No one should EVER feel sorry for Cena.
> 
> I did notice. Roman's just like, "...kay, let me know when you're ready." I really noticed for the first time tonight how good-looking Roman is. Aside from his smile and his FLAWLESS HAIR
> 
> :lol Orton was so irritated.
> 
> Speaking of Seth, forgot to comment on my poor baby receiving that huge Cesaro swing. And Ambrose just sitting in the corner watching. Possibly in awe.
> 
> :lol Punk and Seth both deserved those naps. Incredible runs from those two. They were so active throughout. Speaking of naps, though, there was this one point when Roman was just kneeling near the apron for a few minutes and my brother and I were all, "...did he fall asleep?"


Also reigns also had a sit down on the Bottom rope for 2/3 mins  <3

AND 2 Remind you not to feel sorry for cena you get


----------



## Reaper

WynterWarm12 said:


> Saw this in a comment from that 'Muting Daniel Bryan Chants' thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^
> ummmmm, what the hell :lmao
> 
> And why do they keep picking on Rollins damn it lol


I'm not sure if you guys know this or not, but anyone who's a good seller on the roster eats a whole bunch of guys' finishers. It's done to send the crowd home happy. I've seen videos of Ziggler and Ryder doing this several times.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Reaper Jones said:


> I'm not sure if you guys know this or not, but anyone who's a good seller on the roster eats a whole bunch of guys' finishers. It's done to send the crowd home happy. I've seen videos of Ziggler and Ryder doing this several times.


Yes we know  also not everyone in here is a guy.
but all 3 are good at selling Look










Bro's Before Hoes


----------



## Oxidamus

Oxi said:


> Omg Reigns with short hair :mark:
> 
> Doesn't look too bad when he's about 100 pixels height. :lmao




Knew it would get buried being the last post on the page. :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Is saw them posted. I just couldn't muster anything to say about them.
The short haired one looks silly.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Oxi said:


> Knew it would get buried being the last post on the page. :side:


Nice work now if it gets added as a Smile we can use it as our Falling from heaven Smile


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> It took you this long to recognize perfection? Seth wasn't fangirling over his good looks for two interviews for no reason :lol


I stand corrected.

I'd still fangirl over Sethie's looks any day, though--so you can feel safe, Zero :lol Roman's still yours.



RaneGaming said:


> Bro's Before Hoes


*GASP* And you didn't even lift up his shirt, Sheamus?? What exactly is the point of you??? 

And Sethie was stuck in there after the match??? Shame, Dean and Roman! SHAME!!! As if that public spill wasn't bad enough. But you're still gorgeous to me, Seth--falls and all.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ahaha Dean looks so pained to witness Seth getting pounded on the ropes.


----------



## Oxidamus

Calahart said:


> Is saw them posted. I just couldn't muster anything to say about them.
> The short haired one looks silly.


I know it does, but it's surprising how normal he looks with short hair.


----------



## I > U

JacqSparrow said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> I'd still fangirl over Sethie's looks any day, though--so you can feel safe, Zero :lol Roman's still yours.
> 
> 
> 
> *GASP* And you didn't even lift up his shirt, Sheamus?? What exactly is the point of you???
> 
> And Sethie was stuck in there after the match??? Shame, Dean and Roman! SHAME!!! As if that public spill wasn't bad enough. But you're still gorgeous to me, Seth--falls and all.


Just a question, are you gay or something?


----------



## SubZero3:16

I > U said:


> Just a question, are you gay or something?


We're all gay here :dance


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

JacqSparrow said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> I'd still fangirl over Sethie's looks any day, though--so you can feel safe, Zero :lol Roman's still yours.
> 
> 
> 
> *GASP* And you didn't even lift up his shirt, Sheamus?? What exactly is the point of you???
> 
> And Sethie was stuck in there after the match??? Shame, Dean and Roman! SHAME!!! As if that public spill wasn't bad enough. But you're still gorgeous to me, Seth--falls and all.


Reigns is Mine!

no 1 touches my Fabio 


Calahart said:


> Ahaha Dean looks so pained to witness Seth getting pounded on the ropes.


I Should have really screen capped it

Dean: Nooooooo Owwweeee

Reigns: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Also as for the Barrier 

So uh, that’s what Roman was doing all morning when he was no where to be found. in the interviews

Rigging the damn barricade.

One down one to go!


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> We're all gay here :dance


Indeed.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

I > U said:


> Just a question, are you gay or something?


Am bi and i agree the Hounds looks great Release The ....


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> We're all gay here :dance


:clap

I'm a girl, but I fail to see how that is relevant. We all love our boys regardless.



RaneGaming said:


> Reigns is Mine!
> 
> no 1 touches my Fabio
> 
> 
> I Should have really screen capped it
> 
> Dean: Nooooooo Owwweeee
> 
> Reigns: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> Also as for the Barrier
> 
> So uh, that’s what Roman was doing all morning when he was no where to be found. in the interviews
> 
> Rigging the damn barricade.
> 
> One down one to go!


*gets popcorn for me, Seth, and his Yorkie as we await the next gif fight*


:lmao! Knew that guy was up to no good.

Dean is so next.

OMG Caly :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> Reigns is Mine!
> 
> no 1 touches my Fabio


Now Rane you know you are my boy but don't make have to whip your butt, leave Seth's man alone!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Now Rane you know you are my boy but don't make have to whip your butt, leave Seth's man alone!


I Don't mind a little wiping as long as reigns is doing it 

Faster
Harder
Deeper
Repeat


----------



## Lazyking

I hope we're getting the Shield vs. Wyatt Family at Elimination chamber.


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> I Don't mind a little wiping as long as reigns is doing it
> 
> Faster
> Harder
> Deeper
> Repeat


I knew your slutty ass would like that :lol


----------



## What A Maneuver

Can't the Wrestlemania fairy use its wand to make people forget Bray Wyatt attacked Cena so we can get out Wyatt/Shield feud at WM? Don't get me wrong, if Elimination Chamber is the only opportunity for a feud, I will absolutely take it. I just wanted a few months of attacks, creepy promos, angry promos, mind games, and awesome matches. I just want some damn Wyatt and Ambrose back and forth promos, because really, Dean and Bray will probably always be heel and never have another chance to go at it verbally. Dean being a tweener/face in The Shield is the only opportunity.

But hey, I'll take a few weeks of feud over nothing. That's for sure.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

RaneGaming said:


> I Don't mind a little wiping as long as reigns is doing it
> 
> Faster
> Harder
> Deeper
> Repeat


Wow.











Tapla made a new chibi Seth gif :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

psycho bunny said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tapla made a new chibi Seth gif :lol


That's what i said 

Also Fantastic pic


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eheheh speaking of Tapla, I owe her a Sethie drawing. I keep slackin... >_>;


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tapla made a new chibi Seth gif :lol


That chibi looks just like Seth :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

RaneGaming said:


> That's what i said
> 
> Also Fantastic pic


I admire your thirst my friend, usually I would join in but I'm a bit out of it today :| Also thanks 

@ calahart if you do a Seth fan art , would you please share? I like your fan art so much


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> That chibi looks just like Seth :lol


I know right :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

psycho bunny said:


> I can not believe people are talking about how Sell fel flat on his face, while nobody discusses this beautiful sell of Dean :banderas


He is just GOAT 
ust 
:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas




Oxi said:


>


:clap:clap:clap

My new favourite I think :lmao




psycho bunny said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tapla made a new chibi Seth gif :lol


Tapla is a god... Seriously, some great art 

As for Rollins falling on his ass, I couldn't even laugh. I winced so bad when I saw him go down. Shit, that had gotta hurt. 

Time to tone down on the water/baby oil combination


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> @ calahart if you do a Seth fan art , would you please share? I like your fan art so much


Thanks! 
yeah I'll post it up once it's done. Since it's being talked about I guess I'll get up off my lazy ass and at least get started on it.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> He is just GOAT
> ust
> :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :clap:clap:clap
> 
> My new favourite I think :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tapla is a god... Seriously, some great art
> 
> As for Rollins falling on his ass, I couldn't even laugh. I winced so bad when I saw him go down. Shit, that had gotta hurt.
> 
> Time to tone down on the water/baby oil combination



This, some of the superstars really use to much baby oil. I remember a couple of years ago when WWE was on tour in my country R-truth was so badly oiled that the ring turned slippery and some of the guys almost fell on their ass.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Thanks!
> yeah I'll post it up once it's done. Since it's being talked about I guess I'll get up off my lazy ass and at least get started on it.


Thank you  Go for it


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Worst Spear in last 10 years?


----------



## What A Maneuver

Yeah, that Batista spear was bad. Looked like he was trying to tap Reigns with his shoulder.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

The moment when Dean Ambrose's clumsy ass self almost eliminated himself


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RaneGaming said:


> Worst Spear in last 10 years?


Oh yeah this was awful, I was pissing myself laughing watching this. Really not good. My brother walked away from TV when this happened :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> Worst Spear in last 10 years?


Absolutely terrible. Notice that he didn't even knock Reigns off his feet. Reigns actually had to fall himself to sell it.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh yeah this was awful, I was pissing myself laughing watching this. Really not good. My brother walked away from TV when this happened :lmao





SubZero3:16 said:


> Absolutely terrible. Notice that he didn't even knock Reigns off his feet. Reigns actually had to fall himself to sell it.


I Loved it when crowd popped when reigns did his.


----------



## JacqSparrow

What A Maneuver said:


> Can't the Wrestlemania fairy use its wand to make people forget Bray Wyatt attacked Cena so we can get out Wyatt/Shield feud at WM? Don't get me wrong, if Elimination Chamber is the only opportunity for a feud, I will absolutely take it. I just wanted a few months of attacks, creepy promos, angry promos, mind games, and awesome matches. I just want some damn Wyatt and Ambrose back and forth promos, because really, Dean and Bray will probably always be heel and never have another chance to go at it verbally. Dean being a tweener/face in The Shield is the only opportunity.
> 
> But hey, I'll take a few weeks of feud over nothing. That's for sure.


Alas, looks like Bray needs to be fed to Cena first. Let's hope the boys make the most of these few weeks.



psycho bunny said:


> Tapla made a new chibi Seth gif :lol


So adorable.



Calahart said:


> Eheheh speaking of Tapla, I owe her a Sethie drawing. I keep slackin... >_>;


Get to it, young lady...then share it to us too 



RaneGaming said:


> Worst Spear in last 10 years?


Good gravy. That was REALLY bad. I cringed.



tylermoxreigns said:


> The moment when Dean Ambrose's clumsy ass self almost eliminated himself


:lmao The look on his face.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Ambrose almost Alex Riley'd.


----------



## Wynter

RaneGaming said:


> Worst Spear in last 10 years?


Yeah, that was incredibly ugly.
It was just really hard to watch Batista look so gassed.
Reigns and Batista's staredown should have had more impact, but watching Reigns walk slowly towards Batista for like 10 seconds so Batista could catch his breath ruined that moment.

God help me, if Batista doesn't get into ring shape in these next couple months,
we're gonna have a gassed Batista and a slow ass Orton at Wrestlemania.

Get ready for those rest holds.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, that was incredibly ugly.
> It was just really hard to watch Batista look so gassed.
> Reing and Batista's staredown should have had more impact, but watching Reigns walk slowly towards Batista for like 10 seconds so Batista could catch his breath ruined that moment.
> 
> God help me, if Batista doesn't get into ring shape in these next couple months,
> we're gonna have a gassed Batista and a slow ass Orton at Wrestlemania.
> 
> Get ready for those rest holds.


I Said the same thing a few pages back Reigns got up gave batista the Look to get up for stare down then reigns SLOWLY REALLY F*CKING SLOWLY walks over and stands waiting for batista to get up. 

I cringed it was so so bad.


----------



## Asenath

WynterWarm12 said:


> God help me, if Batista doesn't get into ring shape in these next couple months,
> we're gonna have a gassed Batista and a slow ass Orton at Wrestlemania.


At least we know what the bathroom break match is going to be.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Was anyone else really worried when Batista botched that spear? I hear Roman has problems with his knees, so I was kind of wincing at how he landed.


----------



## jarrelka

*Am I the only one that think there going for The Wyatts vs The Shield in the Chamber?*

With the wyatts costing the shield the match and the fact they usually have two chamber matches is this where there going? God how awsome that would be.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

TheFranticJane said:


> Was anyone else really worried when Batista botched that spear? I hear Roman has problems with his knees, so I was kind of wincing at how he landed.


I Agree then the spear on cena last night was bad was thinking Please please don't get concussion.


----------



## TrueUnderdog

*Re: Am I the only one that think there going for the wyatts vs the shield in the cham*

6 guys in a chamber match with no title on line? that'll sell


----------



## JacqSparrow

Asenath said:


> At least we know what the bathroom break match is going to be.


It will be one long bathroom break :lol

The thought of Batista vs Orton in the main event of Wrestlemania 30 is making me want to weep. We can only hope the rest of the card shoulders the rest of the show because this match is practically a guaranteed snoozer at this point.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

> Originally Posted by WynterWarm12 View Post
> God help me, if Batista doesn't get into ring shape in these next couple months,
> we're gonna have a gassed Batista and a slow ass Orton at Wrestlemania.


Already know how that match is going to go....

REST HOLDS. _REEEEEEESSSSSSSSTTTTT HOLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDSSSSS._


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

tylermoxreigns said:


> Already know how that match is going to go....
> 
> REST HOLDS. _REEEEEEESSSSSSSSTTTTT HOLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDSSSSS._


Don't forget spot on outside then rest till 8/9 count stand up and jump in ring then rest again


----------



## CALΔMITY

So yeah I finished it sooner than I thought. >_>;


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> So yeah I finished it sooner than I thought. >_>;


Holy hell that is fantastic!
Do you take requests!


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> So yeah I finished it sooner than I thought. >_>;


:clap That's gorgeous, Caly!!!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> So yeah I finished it sooner than I thought. >_>;


That is really beautifull :clap


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> Holy hell that is fantastic!
> Do you take requests!


Yeah I do. That drawing was a request from Tapla. I have some other requests lined up, but PM it to me so I can get to it later. 



JacqSparrow said:


> :clap That's gorgeous, Caly!!!





psycho bunny said:


> That is really beautifull :clap


Thanks guys.


----------



## Wynter

Calahart said:


> So yeah I finished it sooner than I thought. >_>;


I'm not silently hating on your skills at all 


Seriously, that's really freaking amazing.
Very awesome job fore sure :clap


Now I'm jealous of whoever you made that gorgeous picture for :side:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

JacqSparrow said:


> It will be one long bathroom break :lol
> 
> *The thought of Batista vs Orton in the main event of Wrestlemania 30 is making me want to weep.* We can only hope the rest of the card shoulders the rest of the show because this match is practically a guaranteed snoozer at this point.


Same here. Not a hater of either one, but those two main eventing whats supposed to be the biggest WrestleMania to date makes me wanna go into a fetal position and cry my eyes out.
However, in-ring wise, the match could surprise and be a good to great match (Orton isn't _that_ boring in the ring and Batista has his moments) but I don't think that's gonna happen unless Batista really gets in shape. 

Not a big fan of that style of drawing myself but nice job Caly. (Y)

Seeing how many interviews Seth & Dean did lately, I wonder how much media they will do come WrestleMania time? :mark: Last year they did a couple iirc so this year they'll probably do too.
THINK ABOUT ALL THE INTERVIEW GOODNESS.


----------



## CALΔMITY

What kind of style do you like Moxx? :O
(PM me)

@Warm: Tapla :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> What kind of style do you like Moxx? :O
> (PM me)
> 
> @Warm: Tapla :lol


Oh if you do that style then do the same request but Naked!


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> Oh if you do that style then do the same request but Naked!












This is the perfect opportunity for me to break out of my shell.


----------



## TNA is Here

JacqSparrow said:


> :clap
> 
> I'm a girl, but I fail to see how that is relevant. We all love our boys regardless.


Let me tell you, it's VERY relevant. :genius


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> This is the perfect opportunity for me to break out of my shell.


----------



## Wynter

Seth scolding the barricade :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth scolding the barricade :lol



Evil barricade. :no:


----------



## Rossyross

*Re: Am I the only one that think there going for the wyatts vs the shield in the cham*

I wish, but unlikely.


----------



## Grimmetal

*Re: Am I the only one that think there going for the wyatts vs the shield in the cham*

That thought crossed my mind along with a potential mid-card EC match which would involve unifying the IC and US titles.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Oh dear










:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Deptford

:lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

^


----------



## DareDevil

I just got done watching The shield's match! It was awesome!! Lol at the beginning Seth busting his ass, also what the hell with Dean, did Seth and Dean forgot to take their medicine? And Roman with that dropkick. 
Now I'm expecting The Shield vs Wyatts because of how the Wyatts cost them the spot on EC, 

Also my brother told me the funniest thing ever, he is sick and he was coughing a lot on the night and he told me that the reason he was coughing a lot was because he dreamt that Reings suckerpunched him and left him dizzy and coughing.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I just got done watching The shield's match! It was awesome!! Lol at the beginning Seth busting his ass, also what the hell with Dean, did Seth and Dean forgot to take their medicine? And Roman with that dropkick.
> Now I'm expecting The Shield vs Wyatts because of how the Wyatts cost them the spot on EC,
> 
> Also my brother told me the funniest thing ever, he is sick and he was coughing a lot on the night and he told me that the reason he was coughing a lot was because he dreamt that Reings suckerpunched him and left him dizzy and coughing.


Brother story made me laugh <3

and yes shield are off there med's and i love them even more.


----------



## Wynter

Now, I love me some Roman Reigns and despite what certain others in this thread may say, _I_ own dat Samoan ass .
So obviously, in my mind, he can't do much wrong.

But this right here:


























No, baby noooo. Just...never make those faces again.
Overselling the shit out of that STF :lol

Idk why that bothered me so much, but I went ew and made a stank face when I saw that on Raw lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

He had to pry supercena's arms open with his bare hands. I'd look weird too if I attempted that. :lol


My WWE tickets arrived in the mail! :mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> He had to pry supercena's arms open with his bare hands. I'd look weird too if I attempted that. :lol
> 
> 
> My WWE tickets arrived in the mail! :mark:


What show you going 2?


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> So yeah I finished it sooner than I thought. >_>;


:clap superb


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> What show you going 2?


WWE Live Feb 9th
It's just a house show, but Punk and the Shield boys are gonna be there. 



Telos said:


> :clap superb


Thank you!


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> Now, I love me some Roman Reigns and despite what certain others in this thread may say, _I_ own dat Samoan ass .
> So obviously, in my mind, he can't do much wrong.
> 
> But this right here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, baby noooo. Just...never make those faces again.
> Overselling the shit out of that STF :lol
> 
> Idk why that bothered me so much, but I went ew and made a stank face when I saw that on Raw lol


:lmao

I was dying especially at the part when Reigns was rolling to his side from the STF. He had that "I'M GONNA DIE!!!!!" look going.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> WWE Live Feb 9th
> It's just a house show, but Punk and the Shield boys are gonna be there.
> 
> 
> Thank you!


You better ATTEMPT too Stroke the shield and Not wash that hand until MORNING :cool2:yum:
hope you have a blast <3


----------



## tbp82

As of right now what do you see The Shield doing on the Mania card. I'm at a loss right now. I thought the breakup would be happening that would set up a match between the three. That didn't happen. Yesterday, even though I personally don't want it for Mania I thought maybe Shield vs. Wyatts now that appears to be happening at Elmination Chamber. So as of today I'm lost as to where they could be going what do you guys think?


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> You better ATTEMPT too Stroke the shield and Not wash that hand until MORNING :cool2:yum:
> hope you have a blast <3


With the seat I managed to get my hands on I doubt I'll be anywhere near the shield when they come out unless one of them comes through the middle. :lol Trust me if I could I would totally lay down some strokes.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

tbp82 said:


> As of right now what do you see The Shield doing on the Mania card. I'm at a loss right now. I thought the breakup would be happening that would set up a match between the three. That didn't happen. Yesterday, even though I personally don't want it for Mania I thought maybe Shield vs. Wyatts now that appears to be happening at Elmination Chamber. So as of today I'm lost as to where they could be going what do you guys think?


With how the product is i expect Wyatt family vs Shield at chamber with some f*ckery causing shield to lose the match so wyatt family look strong against cena at Mania and then wwe rushing the split for mania not what i want but if i set me expectations low then i Win in the end.


----------



## NeyNey

Last night was FANTASTIC! :banderas
Loved it, the match was so awesome! :clap

When Reigns entered the ring and people started chanting his name and he raised his head... it almost looked like he was _so_ overwhelmed that he had to force himself not to cry. :banderas
I don't know it was some kind of magical moment for me.  
Rollins just amazingly going apeshit, Ambrose was SICK. :clap His face when he tried to suffocate Cena was GOAT-intense.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Although I wanted the shield to run down the ramp and have it out with the Wyatts












I swear to god when Reigns stood on the announce table I just wanted him to grab a fucking mic and threaten these motherfuckers. :lmao
Or the Three just run to them and GOAT-teasing a fight again. :banderas :banderas :banderas
But no... :vettel

The Shield needs to call out The Wyatts so Ambrose can FUCKING go berserk on the mic. :lenny

Oh, and did anybody watch the Match where Woods was on commentary and said something about the US Title and Ambrose?! 
I can't remember his exact words...


----------



## truk83

I have been saying this since the beginning. The best part about this group will be when they split up. The future is bright for all three men. Last night proved Reigns is practically a step away, like a match with The Rock next yr at WM 31 step away from being a main event mainstay. Rollins may take a little more time than Dean and Roman. Dean is going to be a future main event talent, but it won't be over night either. Reigns will jump higher sooner, but Ambrose will be known as one of the best heels of this generation if they give him some time.


----------



## Deptford

Rollins and Ambrose doing backflips and overselling the fuck out of Cena's shoulder take down to them was my favorite part of last night :lol 

I swear I get shades of HBK SS04 at least once every time Dean is in the ring and I love love love love it.


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth scolding the barricade :lol


Seth is just to awesome, he seems like a cool guy to hang out with. Making fun of yourself is something many can't do. Watched the match again and i'm enjoying the amount of offense they have given him. He probably has one of the top movesets in the WWE right now. That powerbomb into the turnbuckle is always a mark out moment for me.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> The Shield needs to call out The Wyatts so Ambrose can FUCKING go berserk on the mic. :lenny


Hoping for this on smackdown. :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> The Shield needs to call out The Wyatts so Ambrose can FUCKING go berserk on the mic. :lenny












DING! DING! DING! We have a winner here! 



NeyNey said:


> Oh, and did anybody watch the Match where Woods was on commentary and said something about the US Title and Ambrose?!
> I can't remember his exact words...


I did and HE WAS SHUT DOWN










:lmao :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

tylermoxreigns said:


> DING! DING! DING! We have a winner here!
> 
> 
> 
> I did and HE WAS SHUT DOWN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao


I Can see it NOW with Vince Screaming in his ear SHUT UP SHUT UP OR I WILL FIRE YOUR ASS.


----------



## Asenath

Calahart said:


> So yeah I finished it sooner than I thought. >_>;


I was trying to give you rep, but it says I need to spread some around. 

Gorgeous!


----------



## kariverson

The shield NEED a face/tweener run before they split. They should be vigilantes like their gimmick implies!


----------



## Bushmaster

kariverson said:


> The shield NEED a face/tweener run before they split. They should be vigilantes like their gimmick implies!


Been saying this forever lol. They have always seemed to cool to be heels. Maybe they could have this role as they face the Wyatts, i could imagine as time goes by Dean becomes more and more crazy since he can't be good. Kinda like how a villain becomes an anti hero but his brand of justice is so harsh he just becomes a criminal again i guess.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> So yeah I finished it sooner than I thought. >_>;


Gorgeous! You should tweet this to him. I have to spread more rep around first :no:



WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth scolding the barricade :lol


He is ridiculously adorable. That's why Roman babies him.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Showdown on the horizon :mark: :mark:

Yes to that tweener run for the shield. The crowds will love it! Dean vs Bray on the mic :banderas


----------



## Deptford

I mean, if they are going through with the Wyatt feud I'm not gonna complain. I will say that it's a little too late but it's still awesome nonetheless. 

Ambrose vs. Wyatt
Rollins vs. Harper
Reigns vs. Rowan 

I wanna see promos from all of this. An Ambrose/Wyatt back and forth would be amazing. Brotherhood of outlaws vs Brotherhood of the cult :mark:


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

I can't help but wonder if Reigns could be for real, or was just filler at the Royal Rumble. I would say he has had prominence with the authority storyline, and I definitely wasn't expecting him to make the final two at the Rumble. Then there was the DQ loss from last night, which the Shield didn't directly do anything to get disqualified, so maybe they're protecting him in that sense.

Maybe they didn't want Batista eliminating a bigger name. I also wonder if the crowd was cheering for Reigns or against Batista.

Either, I'd like to see where he goes from here.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

Is the only guy WWE is booking logically filler? No, one wouldn't say he is.


----------



## Zig-Kick.

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

Essentially, Reigns is basically being built like Batista was, smash everything in front of him, arrogant but backs it up and has the look of someone who could legit kill a guy in a fight.

Which makes it completely awkward that the actual Batista is now back.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

It depends on how he progresses. Ryback was super over and was the last man eliminated last year. This year he is a foot note. Reigns in his first Rumble got a record of eleiminations, you would have to assume to give him that over a company statesmen like Kane the have very big plans for him. 

If you look at Cena, whether you love him or hate him, the company has backed him 100% since his debut. They can do the same with Reigns, whther you like him or not, it seems they have big plans for him and unless he screws up very badly he is not filler and is here to stay. (Even if he does screw up perhaps, look at Randy he is the WWE WHC on two strikes and countless bad behaviour reprimands.) 

Reigns could very well be the next real company "chosen one".


----------



## Brye

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

They're booking Reigns pretty well. He's not going to be filler. (Y)


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

The whole Ryback thing is a good point. Not to mention how impressive Cody Rhodes was one year at the Rumble and he hasn't really gone anywhere.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

Batista's spear









Reigns' spear











Reigns isn't filler, well until he starts getting pops when Triple H is talking and it's back down the ladder with him.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Batista's spear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns' spear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns isn't filler, well until he starts getting pops when Triple H is talking and it's back down the ladder with him.


To be fair Ziggler is a vastly better seller than Reigns is. But agree Reigns looks better


----------



## RandomLurker

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Not to mention how impressive Cody Rhodes was one year at the Rumble and he hasn't really gone anywhere.


Not really close. Reigns probably eliminated twice as much as Rhodes last year and was in the final two. Also, dem muscles.
:vince

Add that with his dominating survivor series match and it's clear the WWE are slowly but surely building up Reigns. The only problem I have with this is that in the process, Ambrose and Rollins wont have a chance to shine when Reigns gets all the attention.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

Ambrose is so charismatic though. I guess Reigns is the star of the Shield.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*



El Capitano said:


> To be fair Ziggler is a vastly better seller than Reigns is. But agree Reigns looks better


To be fair that even wasn't a fucking spear that Batista did. He hit Reigns' knees, it was no where near his torso. If Reigns had ever done a spear like that this board would have crucified him and rightfully so. It's even worse than Edge's.


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*



Zig-Kick. said:


> Essentially, Reigns is basically being built like Batista was, smash everything in front of him, arrogant but backs it up and has the look of someone who could legit kill a guy in a fight.
> 
> Which makes it completely awkward that the actual Batista is now back.


Not all that awkward, Roman Reigns is a legit athlete, not a bodybuilder pumped full of "special" vitamins like our buddy Dave.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

They wouldn't have had him break Kane's record for most eliminations if he was just filler.


----------



## Stinger87

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

To be honest, Batista's weak spear was partly Reigns' fault. Whenever I see Reigns go berserk it looks more awkward and derpy than badass as well. He doesn't look much bigger than the rest of the Shield either.


----------



## truelove

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

Yeahh because they're pushing someone really hard to be a filler


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*



Stinger87 said:


> To be honest, Batista's weak spear was partly Reigns' fault. Whenever I see Reigns go berserk it looks more awkward and derpy than badass as well. He doesn't look much bigger than the rest of the Shield either.


Yes because Reigns made Batista go so low that he was barely above his knees when he hit the spear fpalm


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

Can't believe this has came up already. The guy has been booked strong from the start, they see huge potential in him. He done well in the Rumble, probably setting up to win it next year. The more WWE develops these guys with slow pushes, the better.


----------



## TrueUnderdog

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

He deserves to go far with WWE, young, talented, and great to watch, 3 or 4 years from now he could main event a Wrestlemania, or be the match before the Main Event, either way, i'm glad they put him in the spot they did, setting a new record gives him a place in WWE History


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*



RandomLurker said:


> Not really close. Reigns probably eliminated twice as much as Rhodes last year and was in the final two. Also, dem muscles.
> :vince
> 
> Add that with his dominating survivor series match and it's clear the WWE are slowly but surely building up Reigns. The only problem I have with this is that in the process, Ambrose and Rollins wont have a chance to shine when Reigns gets all the attention.


This could very well happen, but don't forget Batista and Orton were big stars for several years at the same time Cena was. Obviously having separate Raw and Smackdown rosters with two different titles helped, but even so. Plus, Reigns will need a solid rival. Maybe Ambrose and Rollins could be that


----------



## Loading....

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*



Stinger87 said:


> To be honest, Batista's weak spear was partly Reigns' fault. Whenever I see Reigns go berserk it looks more awkward and derpy than badass as well. He doesn't look much bigger than the rest of the Shield either.


"Awkward and derpy"? For cod's sake, didn't you see that scream after he landed the spear on Batista during the final moments of the rumble?! The true definition of the word "bad-ass".


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

Reigns has a bright future in pro wrestling


----------



## TheFranticJane

I can see Bray being terrified of Dean's little psychotic breaks with reality.


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*



Arrogant Mog said:


> Reigns has a bright future in pro wrestling


If not, he's definitely got a few Loreal adverts


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

They wouldn't have given him the most Survivor Series eliminations and the most Rumble eliminations if he was just filler. He's being groomed to be the next Cena, we'll see in a year from now if it pans out, but from the looks of it, he might be. 

His rise is very siminlar to Batista, put in a group where no one thought he would be the breakout star, but his pure badassness(not taking anything away from Rollins or Ambrose) got him over huge. His look, his style, his demenour screams out main eventer.

Bold prediction, but we could be seeing Cena vs Reigns at WM31 for the WWE Title. WWE as found their Ultimate Warrior to their current Hogan.


----------



## 11Shareef

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

About that spear comparison from earlier in the thread. Reigns did the same exact botched spot to Cena the next night. He speared Cena's knees just like Batista did his. Honestly, that shit just happens sometimes.


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


>


:mark: Seth being the beautiful trash talker that he is.

Please put Bray and Dean in the ring and let them go wild. Forget one of those damn filler matches, let them have that spot and perform magic.

I just want to see Bray methodically get under Dean's skin while wearing that sick grin of his the whole time.
Say all the things that would make Dean tick and constantly add fuel to the raging fire inside Dean with each calculating sentence. 
Poke and slowly tear at Dean's insecurities while also telling Dean he's better than all this and haven't yet lived up his potential. 
And that he won't reach it until he releases what's inside him and become his "true self".

Just to see Dean lose his shit and meltdown into a even more psychotic version of himself,
while Bray stands there in glee because he's bringing out the side of Dean that's been peeking through for months now, would make my damn life.

I just want balls to the walls Dean and I would love for Bray to be the one to do it. 
Would be in character for Bray I think.

Obviously I've thought about this many times :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Anybody gets the feeling that Cena likes Reigns? I mean I know that Cena helps Reigns, Langston and others train in his gym. But I've realized that Cena does a lot of spots that make Reigns look strong.


----------



## Stinger87

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*



Loading.... said:


> "Awkward and derpy"? For cod's sake, didn't you see that scream after he landed the spear on Batista during the final moments of the rumble?! The true definition of the word "bad-ass".


Well, we'll just have to agree to disagree. He just doesn't come across as very intimidating to me, that's all. 



> Yes because Reigns made Batista go so low that he was barely above his knees when he hit the spear


Batista didn't really go so low, it would be slightly above the groin area, if Reigns hadn't jumped a little to sell it. Both men made it awkward.


----------



## Joshi Judas

"Roman, they been lyin' to you man"

If Bray starts a promo with this line, I'll mark the fuck out :mark: :mark:

Also, been noticing lately that along with Reigns, Cole has been putting Rollins over pretty good on commentary. Good job Cole.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

I haven't been able to watch as much WWE as I did when I first joined. So if people are critical of me asking if Reigns is filler, then forgive me.


----------



## Bearodactyl

The possibility of a Shield-Wyatts feud (which I had given up on) is making my skin tingle. A question though: if they do go that route, does that mean Dean gets to walk around with the title unchallenged for yet another few months, up until WM30 even? Or do you think they'll throw in a titledefence somewhere along the line, just for shits and giggles?



RaneGaming said:


>


Ambrose in that promo had me in stitches. That's pure talent right there, nothing he ever says feels forced, it's like he IS his character. Genius. 

I don't suppose anyone has a gif of him going nutso on the apron during that 6 man tag yesterday, pretty early on? The crazy on that guy...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Bearodactyl said:


> The possibility of a Shield-Wyatts feud (which I had given up on) is making my skin tingle. A question though: if they do go that route, does that mean Dean gets to walk around with the title unchallenged for yet another few months, up until WM30 even? Or do you think they'll throw in a titledefence somewhere along the line, just for shits and giggles?


Dean has a title?
oh is that the thing he throw over the barrier?


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*



Jimshine said:


> If not, he's definitely got a few Loreal adverts


:lol


----------



## just1988

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

*WWE have had high hopes for Reigns since the day he debuted them in the Shield, sandwich'd between 2 "internet darlings." This was a very specific plan from the WWE to get him over as quickly as possible in an environment where he could feel his way into working the WWE TV style, being on the road and living the lifestlye etc.

Now it seems he's ready to break out but there doesn't seem to be the opportunity there just yet but the Rumble showed that WWE still have a ton of faith in him, having him beat Kane's record and be the last guy eliminated from the Rumble...in his first ever one.*


----------



## celticjobber

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

Dave Meltzer says WWE sees Reigns as the heir apparent to John Cena as the face of WWE.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

He's being methodically built. They're going to groom him slowly, maintaining him near or top of the card but never as "the guy" until the moment is right. They know he has the look, presence and charisma. They can bide their time for next year's Rumble victory and push. From here until then he's to be protected and continually given the aura of a top guy -- just inside his own feuds and out of the title hunt. He will succeed and I'm happy to see them going this route.


----------



## layeth87smack

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*



Lariatoh! said:


> It depends on how he progresses. Ryback was super over and was the last man eliminated last year. This year he is a foot note. Reigns in his first Rumble got a record of eleiminations, you would have to assume to give him that over a company statesmen like Kane the have very big plans for him.
> 
> If you look at Cena, whether you love him or hate him, the company has backed him 100% since his debut. They can do the same with Reigns, whther you like him or not, it seems they have big plans for him and unless he screws up very badly he is not filler and is here to stay. (Even if he does screw up perhaps, look at Randy he is the WWE WHC on two strikes and countless bad behaviour reprimands.)
> 
> Reigns could very well be the next real company "chosen one".


I was thinking the same but Ryback doen't have the 'it' or 'cool' factor...Reigns has BOTH. Plus there is the lineage blah blah of the Rock's fam...... Ryback appears to try too hard where with Reigns it's more natural and he appears to be younger and hungrier...feed him more.

edit: also love Ambrose... he Embraces what a wrestling persona should be... never deviates from his heel-ness ..and Rollins isn't far behind...Overshadowed by those two (imo) but can still dummy anyone on the roster in regards to the look/mic/wrestle criteria made famous by Bret Hart. I think the future is bright


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Bromance  credit goes to person who posted it in wrestling pictures <3


----------



## Deptford

RaneGaming said:


> Bromance  credit goes to person who posted it in wrestling pictures <3


omg <3's everywhere. 

I want a bromance now


----------



## PUNKY

Spoiler: smackdown



* SmackDown opens with a RAW recap and out comes The Shield. Dean Ambrose says the Elimination Chamber is made for The Shield. He said the WWE Universe, The Authority and Randy Orton knew if The Shield got in the Chamber one of them would have walked out champion. Dean talks to Roman Reigns about him setting a record at the Royal Rumble. They talk about eliminating each other at the Rumble. Seth Rollins is the voice of reason. He then talks about The Wyatt Family & says they are the reason The Shield isn't in the Chamber. He doesn't know why they did what they did and he doesn't care but they need to be dealt with. He praises the other two members of The Shield. Ambrose said they will wipe The Wyatt Family off the earth. Vickie Guerrero came out to major heat. You couldn't hear what she was saying but Triple H came out next.

Triple H says he understands where The Shield is coming from. He said The Wyatts cost them. He said it's water under the bridge and to let it go. There is no benefit from it & all there is is loss & more problems and to just let it go. Reigns steps up & says he doesn't need Triple H's approval. Triple H says there is no talking them out of it and asks us if we want to see The Wyatts and The Shield go at it. He announces *The Shield vs. The Wyatts for Elimination Chamber.:mark::mark::mark:* The Shield vs. Sheamus, Daniel Bryan and Rey Mysterio is announced for later.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Ok so I had a thought. If we're gonna do Shield vs Wyatts for EC like was teased on RAW, why not do it IN the Chamber??! 

Just picture it: Luke Harper and Seth Rollins in the ring, staring eachother down. In the four corner chambers, we have: 

-Erik Rowan, Sheepmask still on, just staring in the ring blankly, getting more and more agitated every time Harper gets hit
-Next to him Roman Reigns, pacing back and forth like a caged Lion, hair blowing in the wind (which is impossible IN a plastic chamber without a fan of some sorts, but his hair's magic after all, so I figure he'll find a way) just itching to get in there)
-Bray Wyatt, being.. well.. Bray
and in the last pod
-Dean Ambrose. Going insane, taunting, yelling, derping, and generally being awesome

Take a moment to picture it, right before the bell rings...

Then as Ambrose gets let in, rejoicing over the fact that now it's 2 on 1. Turning up the taunting even more. 

As... well I haven't worked it all out yet. It's really that I (slow on the uptake, I know) only now realised that with this feud there's gonna be 6 people involved if they end up doing it, and with the top titles unified that leaves the possibility of a 2nd chambermatch alltogether. 

I don't know, am I losing it here?


----------



## Deptford

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> * SmackDown opens with a RAW recap and out comes The Shield. Dean Ambrose says the Elimination Chamber is made for The Shield. He said the WWE Universe, The Authority and Randy Orton knew if The Shield got in the Chamber one of them would have walked out champion. Dean talks to Roman Reigns about him setting a record at the Royal Rumble. They talk about eliminating each other at the Rumble. Seth Rollins is the voice of reason. He then talks about The Wyatt Family & says they are the reason The Shield isn't in the Chamber. He doesn't know why they did what they did and he doesn't care but they need to be dealt with. He praises the other two members of The Shield. Ambrose said they will wipe The Wyatt Family off the earth. Vickie Guerrero came out to major heat. You couldn't hear what she was saying but Triple H came out next.
> 
> Triple H says he understands where The Shield is coming from. He said The Wyatts cost them. He said it's water under the bridge and to let it go. There is no benefit from it & all there is is loss & more problems and to just let it go. Reigns steps up & says he doesn't need Triple H's approval. Triple H says there is no talking them out of it and asks us if we want to see The Wyatts and The Shield go at it. He announces *The Shield vs. The Wyatts for Elimination Chamber.:mark::mark::mark:* The Shield vs. Sheamus, Daniel Bryan and Rey Mysterio is announced for later.


:angel:angel:angel:angel:angel:angel:angel:angel:angel:angel

I just ascended to heaven while reading the bold. See you guys up here chillin with god and jesus and shit if you like spoilers


----------



## Telos

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> * SmackDown opens with a RAW recap and out comes The Shield. Dean Ambrose says the Elimination Chamber is made for The Shield. He said the WWE Universe, The Authority and Randy Orton knew if The Shield got in the Chamber one of them would have walked out champion. Dean talks to Roman Reigns about him setting a record at the Royal Rumble. They talk about eliminating each other at the Rumble. Seth Rollins is the voice of reason. He then talks about The Wyatt Family & says they are the reason The Shield isn't in the Chamber. He doesn't know why they did what they did and he doesn't care but they need to be dealt with. He praises the other two members of The Shield. Ambrose said they will wipe The Wyatt Family off the earth. Vickie Guerrero came out to major heat. You couldn't hear what she was saying but Triple H came out next.
> 
> Triple H says he understands where The Shield is coming from. He said The Wyatts cost them. He said it's water under the bridge and to let it go. There is no benefit from it & all there is is loss & more problems and to just let it go. Reigns steps up & says he doesn't need Triple H's approval. Triple H says there is no talking them out of it and asks us if we want to see The Wyatts and The Shield go at it. He announces *The Shield vs. The Wyatts for Elimination Chamber.:mark::mark::mark:* The Shield vs. Sheamus, Daniel Bryan and Rey Mysterio is announced for later.





Spoiler: my response to that


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Bearodactyl said:


> Ok so I had a thought. If we're gonna do Shield vs Wyatts for EC like was teased on RAW, why not do it IN the Chamber??!
> 
> Just picture it: Luke Harper and Seth Rollins in the ring, staring eachother down. In the four corner chambers, we have:
> 
> -Erik Rowan, Sheepmask still on, just staring in the ring blankly, getting more and more agitated every time Harper gets hit
> -Next to him Roman Reigns, pacing back and forth like a caged Lion, hair blowing in the wind (which is impossible IN a plastic chamber without a fan of some sorts, but his hair's magic after all, so I figure he'll find a way) just itching to get in there)
> -Bray Wyatt, being.. well.. Bray
> and in the last pod
> -Dean Ambrose. Going insane, taunting, yelling, derping, and generally being awesome
> 
> Take a moment to picture it, right before the bell rings...
> 
> Then as Ambrose gets let in, rejoicing over the fact that now it's 2 on 1. Turning up the taunting even more.
> 
> As... well I haven't worked it all out yet. It's really that I (slow on the uptake, I know) only now realised that with this feud there's gonna be 6 people involved if they end up doing it, and with the top titles unified that leaves the possibility of a 2nd chambermatch alltogether.
> 
> I don't know, am I losing it here?


Glad 2 see you joined the party <3 you might want 2 read last 15 pages  We talked about it ALOT and yes the idea of Dean inside that Pod is sexy also Reigns Break out of his pod before buzz to say his bro's Perfect!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> * SmackDown opens with a RAW recap and out comes The Shield. Dean Ambrose says the Elimination Chamber is made for The Shield. He said the WWE Universe, The Authority and Randy Orton knew if The Shield got in the Chamber one of them would have walked out champion. Dean talks to Roman Reigns about him setting a record at the Royal Rumble. They talk about eliminating each other at the Rumble. Seth Rollins is the voice of reason. He then talks about The Wyatt Family & says they are the reason The Shield isn't in the Chamber. He doesn't know why they did what they did and he doesn't care but they need to be dealt with. He praises the other two members of The Shield. Ambrose said they will wipe The Wyatt Family off the earth. Vickie Guerrero came out to major heat. You couldn't hear what she was saying but Triple H came out next.
> 
> Triple H says he understands where The Shield is coming from. He said The Wyatts cost them. He said it's water under the bridge and to let it go. There is no benefit from it & all there is is loss & more problems and to just let it go. Reigns steps up & says he doesn't need Triple H's approval. Triple H says there is no talking them out of it and asks us if we want to see The Wyatts and The Shield go at it. He announces *The Shield vs. The Wyatts for Elimination Chamber.:mark::mark::mark:* The Shield vs. Sheamus, Daniel Bryan and Rey Mysterio is announced for later.




:cheer:dance:ex::mark::mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl

RaneGaming said:


> Glad 2 see you joined the party <3 you might want 2 read last 15 pages  We talked about it ALOT and yes the idea of Dean inside that Pod is sexy also Reigns Break out of his pod before buzz to say his bro's Perfect!


:lmao and here I thought I was up to speed. This thread goes faster than the RAW Discussion thread sometimes :clap


----------



## MEMS

Can't wait for the Shield reunion in 5 yrs


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Deptford said:


> :angel:angel:angel:angel:angel:angel:angel:angel:angel:angel
> 
> I just ascended to heaven while reading the bold. See you guys up here chillin with god and jesus and shit if you like spoilers





Telos said:


> Spoiler: my response to that





I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> * SmackDown opens with a RAW recap and out comes The Shield. Dean Ambrose says the Elimination Chamber is made for The Shield. He said the WWE Universe, The Authority and Randy Orton knew if The Shield got in the Chamber one of them would have walked out champion. Dean talks to Roman Reigns about him setting a record at the Royal Rumble. They talk about eliminating each other at the Rumble. Seth Rollins is the voice of reason. He then talks about The Wyatt Family & says they are the reason The Shield isn't in the Chamber. He doesn't know why they did what they did and he doesn't care but they need to be dealt with. He praises the other two members of The Shield. Ambrose said they will wipe The Wyatt Family off the earth. Vickie Guerrero came out to major heat. You couldn't hear what she was saying but Triple H came out next.
> 
> Triple H says he understands where The Shield is coming from. He said The Wyatts cost them. He said it's water under the bridge and to let it go. There is no benefit from it & all there is is loss & more problems and to just let it go. Reigns steps up & says he doesn't need Triple H's approval. Triple H says there is no talking them out of it and asks us if we want to see The Wyatts and The Shield go at it. He announces *The Shield vs. The Wyatts for Elimination Chamber.:mark::mark::mark:* The Shield vs. Sheamus, Daniel Bryan and Rey Mysterio is announced for later.



I Think we all knew this was coming


Spoiler: noo



*But am now a little Sad because now the chances are higher of a SPLIT  I DON'T WANT IT 2 END AND I WANT TO STAB EVERYONE WHO SAYS OH I CAN'T WAIT FOR TRIPLE THREAT AT WRESTLEMANIA NO NO NO LEAVE MY BOYS ALONE i love them as a group don't break them up save it till summerslam by then people will be DYING FOR IT the idea for feuds you tease and tease and tease untill they are throwing money at you now i not that time


----------



## cindel25

Spoilers! Spoilers!


----------



## truk83

Good news to hear, but I just can't imagine Rollins being in the match. I bet he is abducted first.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> * SmackDown opens with a RAW recap and out comes The Shield. Dean Ambrose says the Elimination Chamber is made for The Shield. He said the WWE Universe, The Authority and Randy Orton knew if The Shield got in the Chamber one of them would have walked out champion. Dean talks to Roman Reigns about him setting a record at the Royal Rumble. They talk about eliminating each other at the Rumble. Seth Rollins is the voice of reason. He then talks about The Wyatt Family & says they are the reason The Shield isn't in the Chamber. He doesn't know why they did what they did and he doesn't care but they need to be dealt with. He praises the other two members of The Shield. Ambrose said they will wipe The Wyatt Family off the earth. Vickie Guerrero came out to major heat. You couldn't hear what she was saying but Triple H came out next.
> 
> Triple H says he understands where The Shield is coming from. He said The Wyatts cost them. He said it's water under the bridge and to let it go. There is no benefit from it & all there is is loss & more problems and to just let it go. Reigns steps up & says he doesn't need Triple H's approval. Triple H says there is no talking them out of it and asks us if we want to see The Wyatts and The Shield go at it. He announces *The Shield vs. The Wyatts for Elimination Chamber.:mark::mark::mark:* The Shield vs. Sheamus, Daniel Bryan and Rey Mysterio is announced for later.


life is now complete


----------



## Telos

RaneGaming said:


> I Think we all knew this was coming
> 
> 
> Spoiler: noo
> 
> 
> 
> *But am now a little Sad because now the chances are higher of a SPLIT  I DON'T WANT IT 2 END AND I WANT TO STAB EVERYONE WHO SAYS OH I CAN'T WAIT FOR TRIPLE THREAT AT WRESTLEMANIA NO NO NO LEAVE MY BOYS ALONE i love them as a group don't break them up save it till summerslam by then people will be DYING FOR IT the idea for feuds you tease and tease and tease untill they are throwing money at you now i not that time





Spoiler: to Rane



Love the match but yeah I'm afraid of what this means for WM30


----------



## DareDevil

I drew something, but I'm afraid to put it here, is really bad. I should get lessons from Calahart.

Oh and those spoilers!! 


Spoiler: SD



FUCKING YES!!!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Telos said:


> Spoiler: to Rane
> 
> 
> 
> Love the match but yeah I'm afraid of what this means for WM30





Spoiler: to Telos



Yea i know i will love it and can't wait for promo's but come on with the cluster around Mania i don't want any blood of my shield boys look below





Spoiler: to Main Event Wrestlemania



Some big changes being discussed...

- There is currently talk within WWE of Daniel Bryan winning the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at the Elimination Chamber, then moving on to defend it against Batista and Randy Orton in a triple-threat match at WrestleMania 30.

The feeling is that if he wins the title at Elimination Chamber it will mean a boost to the Raw rating on the next night, which is the same night the WWE Network launches. The company wants as many people watching that Raw as possible; there has already been discussion about bringing in a lot of past big names for the show.

Credit: PWInsider





DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I drew something, but I'm afraid to put it here, is really bad. I should get lessons from Calahart.


Show me or Pm me  i want 2 see it


----------



## Deptford

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I drew something, but I'm afraid to put it here, is really bad. I should get lessons from Calahart.


you know there's no judgment in this thread vicky!! but it's totes cool if you just don't wanna post it though lol.


----------



## DareDevil

RaneGaming said:


> Show me or Pm me  i want 2 see it


Ok but don't laugh, I'm not the best artist, I'll put it on a spoiler tag.


----------



## DareDevil

Spoiler:  terrible drawing















Ok here it is...


----------



## Deptford

awwwww so cutesss! 

that's better than I could do devil


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Spoiler:  terrible drawing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here it is...


That's very good not joking  i love the style as Deptford said it's got that cute style too it hope 2 see more work from you.


----------



## DareDevil

RaneGaming said:


> That's very good not joking  i love the style as Deptford said it's got that cute style too it hope 2 see more work from you.


Thank you!! When I have time maybe, I'll draw something else but cuetsy is not really what I want to be able to draw, I'm going to keep practicing though, I have this whole idea in my head that I want to draw The Shield as but is so hard and that is going to take me a long long time to complete, first beung able to draw it then actually drawing it. But for now, I guess the cute stuff is fine.


----------



## Telos

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Spoiler:  terrible drawing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here it is...


^_^

That is adorable, I like how you even included Dean's earring lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Thank you!! When I have time maybe, I'll draw something else but cuetsy is not really what I want to be able to draw, I'm going to keep practicing though, I have this whole idea in my head that I want to draw The Shield as but is so hard and that is going to take me a long long time to complete, first beung able to draw it then actually drawing it. But for now, I guess the cute stuff is fine.


It takes time to become good at anything  look at reigns <3 he was ok and got Most improved for 2013  and he is now a Animal  get it animal ROAR i made a joke :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh dear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol :lol :lol


:lmao :lmao




DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Also my brother told me the funniest thing ever, he is sick and he was coughing a lot on the night and he told me that the reason he was coughing a lot was because he dreamt that Reings suckerpunched him and left him dizzy and coughing.


Best explanation for sickness ever.




Calahart said:


> He had to pry supercena's arms open with his bare hands. I'd look weird too if I attempted that. :lol
> 
> My WWE tickets arrived in the mail! :mark:


:dance




SoupBro said:


> Been saying this forever lol. They have always seemed to cool to be heels. Maybe they could have this role as they face the Wyatts, i could imagine as time goes by Dean becomes more and more crazy since he can't be good. Kinda like how a villain becomes an anti hero but his brand of justice is so harsh he just becomes a criminal again i guess.


Hello, Light Yagami 




I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> * SmackDown opens with a RAW recap and out comes The Shield. Dean Ambrose says the Elimination Chamber is made for The Shield. He said the WWE Universe, The Authority and Randy Orton knew if The Shield got in the Chamber one of them would have walked out champion. Dean talks to Roman Reigns about him setting a record at the Royal Rumble. They talk about eliminating each other at the Rumble. Seth Rollins is the voice of reason. He then talks about The Wyatt Family & says they are the reason The Shield isn't in the Chamber. He doesn't know why they did what they did and he doesn't care but they need to be dealt with. He praises the other two members of The Shield. Ambrose said they will wipe The Wyatt Family off the earth. Vickie Guerrero came out to major heat. You couldn't hear what she was saying but Triple H came out next.
> 
> Triple H says he understands where The Shield is coming from. He said The Wyatts cost them. He said it's water under the bridge and to let it go. There is no benefit from it & all there is is loss & more problems and to just let it go. Reigns steps up & says he doesn't need Triple H's approval. Triple H says there is no talking them out of it and asks us if we want to see The Wyatts and The Shield go at it. He announces *The Shield vs. The Wyatts for Elimination Chamber.:mark::mark::mark:* The Shield vs. Sheamus, Daniel Bryan and Rey Mysterio is announced for later.


I'M SO HAPPY :dance :cheer :mark x10000000000000000




DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Spoiler:  terrible drawing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here it is...


It's so cute, Vicky!!! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

RaneGaming said:


> Spoiler: to Main Event Wrestlemania
> 
> 
> 
> Some big changes being discussed...
> 
> - There is currently talk within WWE of Daniel Bryan winning the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at the Elimination Chamber, then moving on to defend it against Batista and Randy Orton in a triple-threat match at WrestleMania 30.
> 
> The feeling is that if he wins the title at Elimination Chamber it will mean a boost to the Raw rating on the next night, which is the same night the WWE Network launches. The company wants as many people watching that Raw as possible; there has already been discussion about bringing in a lot of past big names for the show.
> 
> Credit: PWInsider





Spoiler: Rane













It's not the same as having him become the new champion at WrestleMania, the payoff is not the same. They should just shoe-horn him into the main event somehow without already having the title.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Telos said:


> Spoiler: Rane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same as having him become the new champion at WrestleMania, the payoff is not the same. They should just shoe-horn him into the main event somehow without already having the title.





Spoiler: Telos



I Know But wwe has screwed them
1. BRYAN is in the chamber
so he wins the belt or losses and doesn't win the belt
IF he wins you just fucked up the Mainia moment
IF he loses you now have bryan losing AGAIN fans will be even more pissed and agressive
But i have a new idea am starting to enjoy


Infact screw it don't give bryan the win at Wrestlemania am looking forward to batista vs orton more and more

Closed Dome - Check
Main Event - Check
WrestleMainia XXX - Check
70,000-80,000 Fan's wanting to see Bryan - Check
Throw hhh in as Ref - Go on hunter be apart of history!

Best Result Ever!


----------



## DareDevil

I got inspired and I drew something else, I'm going to keep practicing. Wow, I didn't realize how big it was.. 


Spoiler: drawing


----------



## Deptford

vicky that is good too i like the chalk blending with the hair ahh you are inspiring me now lol!

you have potential to be really good i think mhm *nods


----------



## Telos

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I got inspired and I drew something else, I'm going to keep practicing. Wow, I didn't realize how big it was..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: drawing












Seth Rollins, Rurouni Kenshin style, just needs the scar on his cheek lol


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> vicky that is good too i like the chalk blending with the hair ahh you are inspiring me now lol!
> 
> you have potential to be really good i think mhm *nods





Telos said:


> Seth Rollins, Rurouni Kenshin style, just needs the scar on his cheek lol


Ah, thank you you guys!! I am going to keep practicing, because I want to see if I'm going to be able to draw Roman on a samurai suit.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Gorgeous! You should tweet this to him. I have to spread more rep around first :no:
> 
> 
> 
> He is ridiculously adorable. That's why Roman babies him.





SubZero3:16 said:


> Showdown on the horizon :mark: :mark:
> 
> Yes to that tweener run for the shield. The crowds will love it! Dean vs Bray on the mic :banderas


Omg that tweet! :mark: *psyched*
That's alright girl I'm glad you like it. When I posted the drawing on twitter I included his @WWERollins name in the description so I'm assuming that means it got tweeted to him....right? I'm still new to twitter. :lmao I'll bet he gets thousands of tweets a day at a minimum. If it did get tweeted to him, he'll probably never notice it. ^^;




Deptford said:


> omg <3's everywhere.
> 
> 
> I want a bromance now


The bromance is already there, though. :lol
Haha their reactions. Still can't get enough. :lmao




DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Spoiler:  terrible drawing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here it is...





DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I got inspired and I drew something else, I'm going to keep practicing. Wow, I didn't realize how big it was..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: drawing


Both of these are nice drawings. Very cute. Your Seth drawing is even more elaborate than the Dean one. I don't ever want you to be afraid to post up art especially because of me. Also, don't call your drawings terrible! They're far from it. 

Practice practice practice! One can never get enough practice. 

Reigns as a samurai :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Both of these are nice drawings. Very cute. Your Seth drawing is even more elaborate than the Dean one.* I don't ever want you to be afraid to post up art especially because of me. Also, don't call your drawings terrible! They're far from it. *
> 
> Practice practice practice! One can never get enough practice.
> 
> Reigns as a samurai :mark:


I feel like I got scolded, anyway thank you Caly and I will keep practicing a lot, and I will show you guys my drawings and I won't call them terrible anymore,


----------



## JacqSparrow

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I got inspired and I drew something else, I'm going to keep practicing. Wow, I didn't realize how big it was..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: drawing


Samurai Seth! :mark: Very nice! And I think you read my mind because I totally just dreamt about Seth wielding a katana last night.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I feel like I got scolded, anyway thank you Caly and I will keep practicing a lot, and I will show you guys my drawings and I won't call them terrible anymore,


In a way I _WAS_ scolding you! *wags finger* Hah!
Don't worry, though, basically I just meant don't be nervous to post stuff up in here. Like others have said before we won't judge you.

An artist is never fully satisfied with their work, but it's just hindering to your progress if you call your work bad especially from the get-go. ^^


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I feel like I got scolded, anyway thank you Caly and I will keep practicing a lot, and I will show you guys my drawings and I won't call them terrible anymore,


Love that other pic we now demand 1 pic a week <3


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> Love that other pic we now demand 1 pic a week <3


_At least_ 1 drawing a week. :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> _At least_ 1 drawing a week. :lol


Only if you do the same <3


----------



## DareDevil

RaneGaming said:


> Love that other pic we now demand 1 pic a week <3


You know, maybe I will, that'll help me practice, 
Good idea 



Calahart said:


> In a way I _WAS_ scolding you! *wags finger* Hah!
> Don't worry, though, basically I just meant don't be nervous to post stuff up in here. Like others have said before we won't judge you.
> 
> An artist is never fully satisfied with their work, but it's just hindering to your progress if you call your work bad especially from the get-go. ^^


Haha, alright, I will treat my drawings as my children from now on.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> Only if you do the same <3














DevilWithAngelWings said:


> You know, maybe I will, that'll help me practice,
> Good idea
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, alright, I will treat my drawings as my children from now on.


Good idea. What you produce greatly depends on your mindset going into it.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Good idea. What you produce greatly depends on your mindset going into it.


:dance. Yay to weekly fanart!


----------



## Telos

All contributions are encouraged!


----------



## CALΔMITY

You guys are killin me. I thought this was about encouraging Vic.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> You guys are killin me. I thought this was about encouraging Vic.


We're being fair by encouraging all our fanartists in here 

Do it for Dean.


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> You guys are killin me. I thought this was about encouraging Vic.


*ALL* contributions :edge


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> *ALL* contributions :edge


...



JacqSparrow said:


> We're being fair by encouraging all our fanartists in here
> 
> Do it for Dean.


Okay fine.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

CANNOT DEAL WITH ALL THESE SPOILERS AT 6:30AM!!!!!

Please find below pic for Smackdown spoiler - _ALL_ THE MONEY



Spoiler:  well this looks like god damn money













So glad they are using a more up-to-date picture for Ambrose - FINALLY!

This is going to be gold. Kinda want it to happen in an actual chamber though. Ambrose would be like a coiled snake waiting to frigging strike if he was left in there to brew for the majority of the match only for him to beat living hell out of Harper (cos you know I love me some Brodie Lee and Mox action), eliminate him and then have Bray's pod open at the end and those two fight it out to the end. GOD DAMNNNNNNN! 

It's not even here yet and I'm already contemplating how I can fake sick from work so I can stay up and watch it live! Stupid US/UK different time zones. STUPID.



:mark::mark::mark::mark:

:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

Love that bromance.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Does anybody want Ambrose to have a feud with Christian with the US title? Im so sick of Ambrose not defending it since last year of October. The last time Christian was in a storyline was with The Shield and it would be good to continue that. Let Ambrose have a few wins (a way of putting young talent over) and lose it eventually to Christian thus as another reason for the split.

Thoughts?


----------



## CALΔMITY

I just want the US title unified with the IC title at this rate. Maybe have Ambrose lose it to Big E and go even crazier than normal because his watermelon ego is shot. Ambrose could also, somehow, defeat Big E and get an even greater ego trip which could also play towards some character development. Maybe get some more title shots that way. Frankly I don't think the IC title looks right with Big E. I can picture it with Ambrose more and I'm not saying that entirely out of bias.

As far as Christian goes...never cared a whole lot for the guy. He can stay out of the picture.


----------



## Bushmaster

Gonna need that dbl blackout soon. :

Oh and a Dean and Christian feud would be great, I was hoping for it before because it would actually allow Dean to show us what he can do in the ring. The mic work between the 2 would also be awesome.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> Gonna need that dbl blackout soon. :


Why the rush soup?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Definitely have a Christian and Ambrose feud... I read a decent article that a fan wrote regarding this on tumblr and they hit the nail on he head.... See below 

http://youjustgotburied.tumblr.com/post/69066666003/dean-ambroses-next-opponent

Clearly is a feud that is right under the noses of creative and just a steal for them to do. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Definitely have a Christian and Ambrose feud... I read a decent article that a fan wrote regarding this on tumblr and they hit the nail on he head.... See below
> 
> http://youjustgotburied.tumblr.com/post/69066666003/dean-ambroses-next-opponent
> 
> Clearly is a feud that is right under the noses of creative and just a steal for them to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Christian never appealed to me, but yeah I suppose from that point of view it would make sense. Could make for a decent feud for Ambrose since, apparently, Punk isn't going to be around (hopefully not for good)


----------



## Joshi Judas

Holy shit, Smackdown this week looks A-FUKIN'-MAZING!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheVipersGirl

tylermoxreigns said:


> Definitely have a Christian and Ambrose feud... I read a decent article that a fan wrote regarding this on tumblr and they hit the nail on he head.... See below
> 
> http://youjustgotburied.tumblr.com/post/69066666003/dean-ambroses-next-opponent
> 
> Clearly is a feud that is right under the noses of creative and just a steal for them to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


not a bad article and seems like this is going to happen and Christian is the perfect contender for the US title feud:clap


----------



## Mojo Stark

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*



THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> They wouldn't have had him break Kane's record for most eliminations if he was just filler.


Exactly. Filler don't eliminate 12 people.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> CANNOT DEAL WITH ALL THESE SPOILERS AT 6:30AM!!!!!
> 
> Please find below pic for Smackdown spoiler - _ALL_ THE MONEY
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  well this looks like god damn money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad they are using a more up-to-date picture for Ambrose - FINALLY!
> 
> This is going to be gold. Kinda want it to happen in an actual chamber though. Ambrose would be like a coiled snake waiting to frigging strike if he was left in there to brew for the majority of the match only for him to beat living hell out of Harper (cos you know I love me some Brodie Lee and Mox action), eliminate him and then have Bray's pod open at the end and those two fight it out to the end. GOD DAMNNNNNNN!
> 
> It's not even here yet and I'm already contemplating how I can fake sick from work so I can stay up and watch it live! Stupid US/UK different time zones. STUPID.


That is just awesome :mark:

If they do Shield/Wyatts Chamber-style (how amazing would that be), I want many many closeups of Dean going spare in his pod. 

All the crazy from Dean and Bray would just make this match. And I cannot wait to see Seth going head to head with Harper again. Bring it on! 

Of course, I'll be a day late as usual *sigh* darn US/Asia time zones!




Calahart said:


> Love that bromance.


:lol Seth is always the one calming Dean down

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol Seth is always the one calming Dean down
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah because Roman is getting more and more tired of Dean's shit. :lol
The love is still strong between the 3 though. It's truly going to be devastating once they separate.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Some Flawless Hair pics



















Dat hair flip :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Some Flawless Hair pics


Cocked and loaded.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Yeah because Roman is getting more and more tired of Dean's shit. :lol
> The love is still strong between the 3 though. It's truly going to be devastating once they separate.


They still looked good on Raw--indeed, the bromance is magic, as Seth puts it. 



SubZero3:16 said:


> Dat hair flip :mark:


GLORIOUS


----------



## Bushmaster

Calahart said:


> Why the rush soup?


Just kidding. I wasn't even serious about it but now it starting to sound like you would have attempted it lol. I'm willing to wait as long as I have to .


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> Just kidding. I wasn't even serious about it but now it starting to sound like you would have attempted it lol. I'm willing to wait as long as I have to .


Nah I haven't attempted it yet. Right now I'm in a mental place of deciding whether or not I want to do it or if I can visualize it. I always try to imagine a visual before trying to draw something. I kinda want to do it for the challenge, but we'll see.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

If is true the stories of CM Punk
There will not happen CM Punk vs Dean Ambrose :frustrate


----------



## Reaper

Calahart said:


> Christian never appealed to me, but yeah I suppose from that point of view it would make sense. Could make for a decent feud for Ambrose since, apparently, Punk isn't going to be around (hopefully not for good)





Spoiler: Spoiler for Smackdown



Punk quitting seems to be the reason for Christian in EC ... now it makes sense.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SóniaPortugal said:


> If is true the stories of CM Punk
> There will not happen CM Punk vs Dean Ambrose :frustrate


Ugh worst news i've heard in a while @ Vicky you are really good at drawing you should post more, god i just love fan art :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler for Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Punk quitting seems to be the reason for Christian in EC ... now it makes sense.





Spoiler: response to spoiler



Just read up on the smackdown results now. Well I'll be damned. At this rate I retract what I said about Christian staying away. Even though I'm not big on him, I hope the WWE gives Ambrose some more continuation to work with.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SóniaPortugal said:


> If is true the stories of CM Punk
> There will not happen CM Punk vs Dean Ambrose :frustrate


*goes to cry in a corner some more*



Reaper Jones said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler for Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Punk quitting seems to be the reason for Christian in EC ... now it makes sense.





Spoiler: Response to Spoiler for Smackdown



Yeah, I thought that was a surprisingly random choice. I hope he picks up his beef with Ambrose again, though


----------



## DareDevil

SóniaPortugal said:


> If is true the stories of CM Punk
> There will not happen CM Punk vs Dean Ambrose :frustrate


Why? NO!!!! :cussin:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

SóniaPortugal said:


> If is true the stories of CM Punk
> There will not happen CM Punk vs Dean Ambrose :frustrate


He'll come back.. and when he does... Ambrose will be waiting. :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Damn, EC is looking so good but this Punk news makes me terribly sad 

Fuck.

Also, 



Spoiler: Smackdown



No problem with Christian in the Chamber. He is being booked as one of the top stars, even though they'll never let him win and he can still go in the ring. Even in his most recent run, he didn't have a single weak match. Can work with anybody and knows how to work a crowd.


----------



## Telos

Christian at this point is Jericho only with injuries instead of rock band tours. A program with Ambrose would be excellent though.


----------



## CALΔMITY

MoxleyMoxx said:


> He'll come back.. and when he does... Ambrose will be waiting. :mark:


My favorite rivalry :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Nah, looks like he's really gone 

Maybe the only way he can main event Mania is by coming back as a part timer few years down the line. The irony.


----------



## JacqSparrow

MoxleyMoxx said:


> He'll come back.. and when he does... Ambrose will be waiting. :mark:


Please do, Punk. I need a proper CMbrose feud before he hangs up the boots for good, like he promised us. And at least a few classics with Seth.



Quoth the Raven said:


> Nah, looks like he's really gone
> 
> Maybe the only way he can main event Mania is by coming back as a part timer few years down the line. The irony.


Apparently, that's the only way you get to main-event Mania these days. Unless your name is John Cena or Randy Orton.

Gosh, I'm so mad right now, I just actually ranted on Facebook.


----------



## Wynter

I'm kind of amazed how much of a shit storm has been caused since Batista's return and him basically being handed the belt.

He managed to piss fans off and probably demoralized a good chunk of the locker room.


Good job Vince :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah this Batista contract was a bad piece of business. It's going to cause a ripple effect and impact several things simultaneously.

Best part is, WWE is contractually obligated to have him win the main event of WM XXX, and now they know the fans will shit on it, yet they can't do anything about it. Think about it, their biggest ppv ever ends with the fans shitting on the match (if it's Batista/Orton) and the winner.

Nice work HHH :lmao Maybe that'll teach you to get your head outta your ass.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Batista the anti-christ. :lol


Anyway, since I don't have much on my mind to discuss I'm just gonna share stuff.








:vettel









Dat sass and dat ass :ass









He's come so far.









I love how this was his very first Mania and yet he plays it like he's done it a million times.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

:topic: CM Punk had everything and left 
Batista has nothing and returned :cussin:
For you have an important position in WWE: 

Make Money (John Cena)

be friends with Triple H (Orton and Batista)
:bs: And I love Orton

I do not know why but I think if Cena does not generate much money, he would not be where he is.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah this Batista contract was a bad piece of business. It's going to cause a ripple effect and impact several things simultaneously.
> 
> Best part is, WWE is contractually obligated to have him win the main event of WM XXX, and now they know the fans will shit on it, yet they can't do anything about it. Think about it, their biggest ppv ever ends with the fans shitting on the match (if it's Batista/Orton) and the winner.
> 
> Nice work HHH :lmao Maybe that'll teach you to get your head outta your ass.


I'm envisioning a riot here. The only way they can sort of alleviate this is by giving the title match the Punk treatment and NOT putting it in the main event. And HHH gets his head kicked in about a hundred times by Bryan to send everyone home happy.



Calahart said:


> Anyway, since I don't have much on my mind to discuss I'm just gonna share stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :vettel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat sass and dat ass :ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's come so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how this was his very first Mania and yet he plays it like he's done it a million times.


AAAHHH, THERAPY.

The CMbrose one  And I was so hoping we'd see it soon. *sound of heart breaking*

:lmao on that last one. "Why was I assigned to watch this psycho again?"


----------



## Joshi Judas

Only way to save this imo is not having the title match go last but let Taker main event. That's the only way to keep the fans in the building until the end and send them home happy.

HHH is such an egomaniac. He doesn't just think he knows better but he thinks he's so superior that he'll tell us who we should like and obviously his choices are the right ones. Orton, Batista, Sheamus- not one of his buddies have been able to get as over as he'd like them to.


----------



## SubZero3:16

It's like I said after Rumble, the WWE Universe (casuals and smarks) are tired of part timers coming in and claiming top spots in front of the full time roster. Even if you are a casual, you are aware of how hard these guys work the whole year. We know that they don't even get an off season and quite frankly have the shittiest benefits in pro sports compare to NFL, NBA, Tennis etc. So we want the payoff for the guys we see day in and day out.

The Universe put up with the Rock because he's still universally liked and was a top guy in his era but Batista.... yeah no. Heck even Lesnar is around more often than not. I don't think Punk quit because he didn't win Rumble, it's because the hardwork that the current guys on the roster do get shitted on by someone one who called than a C roster. Everyone knows that Bryan should've won Rumble. Don't try to insult my intelligence by throwing us a rotten egg at Elimination Chamber because let's say he won (and that's a big if), Batista is walking out Mania as Champion and he will be booed.

Vince and Trips should've seen the writing on the wall two weeks ago when the arena became undone when Bryan defeated Bray. They should've called Batista into the office and say ' look son, I know what we promised you but that's going to have to change.' If Batista threw a hissy fit, well break his contract and pay him out.No one would've missed him much. Secondly at the end of the Rumble when you have a newbie, Reigns, being cheered over Batista, they should've known again that this was not the way forward.

It sucks that Ambrose wouldn't get to retire Punk unless he comes back just for that angle but WWE has no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Ok just got home after 10 hours at work WTF..... 

i was laughing find when i left picturing Vince and HHH working out what 2 do at mainia and i come home 2 find out it looks like Batista Bumped everyone down a slot so we don't get HHH vs Punk we get Bryan vs hhh instead and Punk got put into Limbo GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

and now punk quit

I Want Skinny Jean's Boostista's Blood!


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> It's like I said after Rumble, the WWE Universe (casuals and smarks) are tired of part timers coming in and claiming top spots in front of the full time roster. Even if you are a casual, you are aware of how hard these guys work the whole year. We know that they don't even get an off season and quite frankly have the shittiest benefits in pro sports compare to NFL, NBA, Tennis etc. So we want the payoff for the guys we see day in and day out.
> 
> The Universe put up with the Rock because he's still universally liked and was a top guy in his era but Batista.... yeah no. Heck even Lesnar is around more often than not. I don't think Punk quit because he didn't win Rumble, it's because the hardwork that the current guys on the roster do get shitted on by someone one who called than a C roster. Everyone knows that Bryan should've won Rumble. Don't try to insult my intelligence by throwing us a rotten egg at Elimination Chamber because let's say he won (and that's a big if), Batista is walking out Mania as Champion and he will be booed.
> 
> Vince and Trips should've seen the writing on the wall two weeks ago when the arena became undone when Bryan defeated Bray. They should've called Batista into the office and say ' look son, I know what we promised you but that's going to have to change.' If Batista threw a hissy fit, well break his contract and pay him out.No one would've missed him much. Secondly at the end of the Rumble when you have a newbie, Reigns, being cheered over Batista, they should've known again that this was not the way forward.
> 
> It sucks that Ambrose wouldn't get to retire Punk unless he comes back just for that angle but WWE has no one to blame but themselves.












Can't add anything to that because it was perfectly said.


WWE needs to get their shit together plain and simple.
But who I am kidding? I've never seen such a stubborn ass company in my life.


----------



## JacqSparrow

RaneGaming said:


> Ok just got home after 10 hours at work WTF.....
> 
> i was laughing find when i left picturing Vince and HHH working out what 2 do at mainia and i come home 2 find out it looks like Batista Bumped everyone down a slot so we don't get HHH vs Punk we get Bryan vs hhh instead and Punk got put into Limbo GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> and now punk quit
> 
> I Want Skinny Jean's Boostista's Blood!


Judging by the Punk Quits thread, apparently there's a line :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

"ON DEAN AMBROSE:

Also yesterday I had another thought on the U.S. Championship belt that Dean Ambrose currently carries around for 256 days. And I came to the conclusion that the WWE is in some sort of a dilemma over it. Also here there are two possibilities in which direction his reign could head towards:

1) The Shield currently still is in the making for their break-up. But I’ve read yesterday that ‘The Shield’ is booked for a WWE tour in Australia in August. That basically means that they won’t break up before August. Roman Reigns now is built up as the strong and powerful one of The Shield. And when he’ll finally be too big for Ambrose and Rollins he’ll be split from The Shield. That also means that Ambrose and Rollins may not get more popular. As for Ambrose holding his title now for around three months without having defended it makes him the weak link of The Shield and there are many people who moan about Ambrose being a non-deserved champion. So, as long as Ambrose holds that title without having to defend it the moaning about him will go on. And this stupid argument overshadows more or less everything about him.

2) Letting Dean Ambrose defend his title would be bad for Roman Reigns on two fronts: Ambrose would get a singles match and the attention the WWE desperately wants for Roman Reigns. Sure, Reigns could interfere for DQ and Ambrose keeping his title. But that would only mean another singles match for Ambrose. So in case he gets that match he needs to loose the belt. But that would mean that the argument with Ambrose only holding the title because he didn’t defend it would disappear. Certainly after the loss against whomever Ambrose would have another singles match as a re-match. Even more attention for him. I think the WWE is well aware that Ambrose is a great wrestler as well as an entertainer. But still it’s Roman Reigns the WWE favours just because of his looks. So, the WWE need to take any attention off Ambrose as possible. Means he won’t get a singles match to defend his title in the near future because this moaning against Ambrose BECAUSE of that title is the best the WWE can get for their push on Roman Reigns. But that also means that the reign of Ambrose as U.S. Champion can yet stretch on and on for a hell lot of time.

Posted on 29/01/2014 by eireplusalba under Opinion, Sport"

I agree with this


----------



## The Steven Seagal

SóniaPortugal said:


> "ON DEAN AMBROSE:
> 
> Also yesterday I had another thought on the U.S. Championship belt that Dean Ambrose currently carries around for 256 days. And I came to the conclusion that the WWE is in some sort of a dilemma over it. Also here there are two possibilities in which direction his reign could head towards:
> 
> 1) The Shield currently still is in the making for their break-up. But I’ve read yesterday that ‘The Shield’ is booked for a WWE tour in Australia in August. That basically means that they won’t break up before August. Roman Reigns now is built up as the strong and powerful one of The Shield. And when he’ll finally be too big for Ambrose and Rollins he’ll be split from The Shield. That also means that Ambrose and Rollins may not get more popular. As for Ambrose holding his title now for around three months without having defended it makes him the weak link of The Shield and there are many people who moan about Ambrose being a non-deserved champion. So, as long as Ambrose holds that title without having to defend it the moaning about him will go on. And this stupid argument overshadows more or less everything about him.
> 
> 2) Letting Dean Ambrose defend his title would be bad for Roman Reigns on two fronts: Ambrose would get a singles match and the attention the WWE desperately wants for Roman Reigns. Sure, Reigns could interfere for DQ and Ambrose keeping his title. But that would only mean another singles match for Ambrose. So in case he gets that match he needs to loose the belt. But that would mean that the argument with Ambrose only holding the title because he didn’t defend it would disappear. Certainly after the loss against whomever Ambrose would have another singles match as a re-match. Even more attention for him. I think the WWE is well aware that Ambrose is a great wrestler as well as an entertainer. But still it’s Roman Reigns the WWE favours just because of his looks. So, the WWE need to take any attention off Ambrose as possible. Means he won’t get a singles match to defend his title in the near future because this moaning against Ambrose BECAUSE of that title is the best the WWE can get for their push on Roman Reigns. But that also means that the reign of Ambrose as U.S. Champion can yet stretch on and on for a hell lot of time.
> 
> Posted on 29/01/2014 by eireplusalba under Opinion, Sport"
> 
> I agree with this



Hmmm Tour will likely change up, there's no way they will still be together round August.


----------



## Wynter

Together until August? Damn, they really would be slow burning this group.
Not that I'd complain because I still think the boys have so much to offer as a group before splitting.

But then that makes me wonder, what will the boys do at Mania with the Wyatts match happening at EC?

They can't do a triple threat between the boys if they're not breaking up yet.

And I'd rather not see them in a random match with 3 workers who were thrown together for Mania. No bueno.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

JacqSparrow said:


> Judging by the Punk Quits thread, apparently there's a line :lol


As mad as i am THIS is the best RTWM so much in the air!

Returning Star Booed
Guy got so over with fan's he got them 2 BOO other matches and chant his name.
then got Mr Baby face rey Boooooed
then got fan's 2 cheer for a heel because they didn't want batista 2 win
Then next night on Raw Became Bryan Night

Opened Show - Check
Main Event - Check
All's Hot Tag -Check
Played His Music To Finish Show - Check 

Bryan just got Cena Treatment!


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> As mad as i am THIS is the best RTWM so much in the air!
> 
> Returning Star Booed
> Guy got so over with fan's he got them 2 BOO other matches and chant his name.
> then got Mr Baby face rey Boooooed
> then got fan's 2 cheer for a heel because they didn't want batista 2 win
> Then next night on Raw Became Bryan Night


WWE is so messy :lol The story behind the scenes is way better than any on stage. 

You're right. The RTWM is the best one yet because it's a beautiful disaster.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> WWE is so messy :lol The story behind the scenes is way better than any on stage.
> 
> You're right. The RTWM is the best one yet because it's a beautiful disaster.


This is what i want in my wrestling Real DRAMA this is the NOW Era i want G4 to come back soo we can see hhh and vince in the panic room planning idea's what 2 do!


----------



## JacqSparrow

RaneGaming said:


> As mad as i am THIS is the best RTWM so much in the air!
> 
> Returning Star Booed
> Guy got so over with fan's he got them 2 BOO other matches and chant his name.
> then got Mr Baby face rey Boooooed
> then got fan's 2 cheer for a heel because they didn't want batista 2 win
> Then next night on Raw Became Bryan Night
> 
> Opened Show - Check
> Main Event - Check
> All's Hot Tag -Check
> Played His Music To Finish Show - Check
> 
> Bryan just got Cena Treatment!


About freaking time he did :lol

Oh, the hot mess we've got right now. I just hope they won't suddenly panic and rush the breakup just to have something to fill the void Punk left.

Doubt they'll last til August though.


----------



## Wynter

I am enjoying WWE getting shit on from all directions way too much :lol


----------



## Soulrollins

Fuck Rollins, hoping to stop watching WWE shows with Cm Punk gone, but i'm addicted to see that bastard on my screen.


----------



## NeyNey

Damn. Damn...

I wanted to write something about the Smackdown Spoilers, was so hyped.
Caly, the magazin was in my fucking postbox finally, wanted to take a pic of it, marked like crazy...

I swear I was so fucking excited, came online and just red that CM Punk some kind of left WWE... and now all my excitement is gone.

As many others I hope it's a work, just for a few months, maybe until after Mania.
I know I'm just clutching at any straw I can get.


----------



## Deptford

wrestling fans always have the "it's a work" thing to go to in times of distress. I am grateful for this coping mechanism as well.


----------



## jtav

Sorry to interrupt.

Monday was the first time I've watched wrestling since August (wanted to see the trainwreck) and it was Rollins who really caught my attention. Can anybody rec some matches I can ;ook up on YT? As Rollins, not Tyler Black.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Deptford said:


> wrestling fans always have the "it's a work" thing to go to in times of distress. I am grateful for this coping mechanism as well.


Am still not sure how i can turn shield split into a work since it seems from smackdown that's the road they are going  

And Punk leaving sucks.


----------



## SubZero3:16

It's crazy how the WWE sucks you in and you become so damn emotionally involved with the show and the characters. No other show I watch on tv do I get this invested in. So ' it's a work' is the only coping mechanism that we have :no:


----------



## What A Maneuver

I was so pumped about the Wyatt/Shield feud finally happening, but this CM Punk thing is just...not enjoyable. I'm still in the "he'll be back" phase (or denial), but I have a feeling it's going to really kick in later in the day and I'm going to be so bummed out.

I just wanted that Ambrose/Punk feud before he left... I pray they'll work something out and he'll be back by the summer. I will say, Wrestlemania 30 just got a whole lot weaker.


----------



## NeyNey

.... But now I imagine Ambrose cutting a promo on monday about Punk leaving WWE cause he's scared of him.... :mark: :banderas
Ambrose playing with the crowd is one of the best things.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

NeyNey said:


> .... But now I imagine Ambrose cutting a promo on monday about Punk leaving WWE cause he's scared of him.... :mark: :banderas
> Ambrose playing with the crowd is one of the best things.


Payback! Punk vs Ambrose! In Chicago 
YES YES YES

Reigns against Sheamus

Rollins Against Orton


----------



## Deptford

I think I was in shock for like 10 minutes and now this emptiness is just dawning on me. 

Oh lordy.


----------



## Deptford

NeyNey said:


> .... But now I imagine Ambrose cutting a promo on monday about Punk leaving WWE cause he's scared of him.... :mark: :banderas
> Ambrose playing with the crowd is one of the best things.


This would seriously be the greatest doe


----------



## Joshi Judas

NeyNey said:


> .... But now I imagine Ambrose cutting a promo on monday about Punk leaving WWE cause he's scared of him.... :mark: :banderas
> Ambrose playing with the crowd is one of the best things.




GOAT coping mechanism :lmao :lmao :clap

Yeah I was the biggest Punk mark for a long while and though I'll always be a fan, Bryan and The Shield have kinda won me over. I hope he returns before Mania or sometime down the road, but as long as D Bry and The Shield are on TV (and Bray Wyatt too), I'll live.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Deptford said:


> I think I was in shock for like 10 minutes and now this emptiness is just dawning on me.
> 
> Oh lordy.


It's just depressing am reading the punk thread just hoping it's a work


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> .... But now I imagine Ambrose cutting a promo on monday about Punk leaving WWE cause he's scared of him.... :mark: :banderas
> Ambrose playing with the crowd is one of the best things.


Oh man that would just be fantastic! :banderas
I'd bet deep down Punk would love it too.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> wrestling fans always have the "it's a work" thing to go to in times of distress. I am grateful for this coping mechanism as well.


Holding on to this so badly.



NeyNey said:


> .... But now I imagine Ambrose cutting a promo on monday about Punk leaving WWE cause he's scared of him.... :mark: :banderas
> Ambrose playing with the crowd is one of the best things.


YES PLEASE :mark: :mark: :mark: At least have a good thing come out of this.


----------



## Joshi Judas

jtav said:


> Sorry to interrupt.
> 
> Monday was the first time I've watched wrestling since August (wanted to see the trainwreck) and it was Rollins who really caught my attention. Can anybody rec some matches I can ;ook up on YT? As Rollins, not Tyler Black.














x10st4h


----------



## Wynter

Man, Jon/Dean in the Attitude Era would have made my entire life :banderas

I gotta stop looking at his old stuff, because it makes me crave for his singles run to happen already and that conflicts with me not wanting the boys to split.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Am I the only one that think there going for the wyatts vs the shield in the cham*



TrueUnderdog said:


> 6 guys in a chamber match with no title on line? that'll sell


Why wouldnt it? Alot of people would want to see that match.


----------



## I > U

*Re: Am I the only one that think there going for the wyatts vs the shield in the cham*



TrueUnderdog said:


> 6 guys in a chamber match with no title on line? that'll sell


already happened last year.


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Man, Jon/Dean in the Attitude Era would have made my entire life :banderas
> 
> I gotta stop looking at his old stuff, because it makes me crave for his singles run to happen already and that conflicts with me not wanting the boys to split.


I am the same way. If I ever see his Moxley stuff I just think _Damn I wanna see what he can do_. And then I think _Nah but....Shield boys..._ :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice

Come join me for Talkie Time <3


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice
> 
> Come join me for Talkie Time <3


You can't do this to me. I'm at work *pouts*


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Man, Jon/Dean in the Attitude Era would have made my entire life :banderas
> 
> I gotta stop looking at his old stuff, because it makes me crave for his singles run to happen already and that conflicts with me not wanting the boys to split.


Now I want to Youtube his old promos again :lol

Would love to, Rane, but unfortunately it's 3 in the morning over here and I should probably be getting to bed


----------



## Asenath

RaneGaming said:


> It's just depressing am reading the punk thread just hoping it's a work


The near-universal dirtsheet coverage has me convinced it is. Punk is going home to put some Icy Hot on it until Wrestlemania. The WWE has implemented Kayfabe 2.0, via the websites.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I am the same way. If I ever see his Moxley stuff I just think _Damn I wanna see what he can do_. And then I think _Nah but....Shield boys..._ :lmao


Yeah when I checked out his old Moxley stuff I was like damn I can't wait to see this bastard on this own :mark: But then I'm like shield splitting up?










Really hope Punk will come back to let Ambrose retire him, that storyline would probably be the best we have seen in years.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Rane boo, can we have a chat later on in the evening if it's an option for you?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Rane boo, can we have a chat later on in the evening if it's an option for you?


Always <3 am always on here.


----------



## truelove

As much as im excited for EC its just gonna just be a show for bray and reigns to build them higher


----------



## Asenath

truelove said:


> As much as im excited for EC its just gonna just be a show for bray and reigns to build them higher


What's good for Reigns is good for the other two. They're still a team, you know.


----------



## DareDevil

I'm really experimenting with this.


Spoiler:  more fanart


----------



## Deptford

I might make some Punk fanart to help deal with this. Even if it is a work, right now it feels real. Kayfabe 2.0 definitely is working.


----------



## truelove

Asenath said:


> What's good for Reigns is good for the other two. They're still a team, you know.


those two are just gonna be fed to him at one point, its just heart breaking but obvious:cussin:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I'm really experimenting with this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  more fanart


I love the focus you put on face and the background great work


----------



## Asenath

Deptford said:


> I might make some Punk fanart to help deal with this. Even if it is a work, right now it feels real. Kayfabe 2.0 definitely is working.


Have some puppies:


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> I might make some Punk fanart to help deal with this. Even if it is a work, right now it feels real. Kayfabe 2.0 definitely is working.


Yeah, do it. I want to see it.


----------



## Wynter




----------



## Deptford

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Yeah, do it. I want to see it.


Someone has to help me learn how to post pictures if i do it lol 
all i have is paints but im thinking it might be fun to do 



Asenath said:


> Have some puppies:


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH (that's the sound I make every time i see a baby animal) (I love babies animals)


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


>


Dat Samoan Remy brings all of the boys to the yard.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Back off road dog! I Will GUT YOU Reigns is my Man!


----------



## truelove

*Re: Am I the only one that think there going for The Wyatts vs The Shield in the Cham*

It'd sell but it wont be as barbaric as we'd like it to be


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> Back off road dog! I Will GUT YOU Reigns is my Man!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


>





















^See he want's my body they need to hold him back


----------



## CALΔMITY

You guys can have Reigns this time around. I need to figure out what to do about Dean.
Neyney has BROKEN MY HEART. I must fix this somehow.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> You guys can have Reigns this time around. I need to figure out what to do about Dean.
> Neyney has BROKEN MY HEART. I must fix this somehow.


He loves Nipple Clamps Also He Enjoyed suspending me above the bed  and Hand Cuffs


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> He loves Nipple Clamps Also He Enjoyed suspending me above the bed  and Hand Cuffs


....really...









I'll have to keep note of this. I can't stay the odd one out forever. I must have him.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ok so saw this in the ratings thread. Segment wise breakdown for gainers and losers for 2013 (except the month of December)










Sethie being the Shield's top draw :rollins

And Curtis Axel > Randy Orton :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## ABAS

RaneGaming said:


>






Goldust...that high on there?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Sidewinder400 said:


> Goldust...that high on there?


Yes for more detail go
http://indeedwrestling.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/dissecting-raw-ratings-by-person.html


----------



## truelove

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ok so saw this in the ratings thread. Segment wise breakdown for gainers and losers for 2013 (except the month of December)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sethie being the Shield's top draw :rollins
> 
> And Curtis Axel > Randy Orton :lmao :lmao :lmao


how does this work, and sad barret is at the bottom but im a big rollins fan so glad hes drawing


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wow Orton isn't even on there from August to October :lmao










And in this, from January to December, he is way low. Gotta remember this next time someone uses the "draw" argument against Bryan or Shield or Punk (if he comes back).


----------



## Joshi Judas

truelove said:


> how does this work, and sad barret is at the bottom but im a big rollins fan so glad hes drawing



Barrett has been grossly misused though, so not really his fault. But if you look at the breakdown from August to November that Rane posted, that's when Orton was champ or main eventing, and he isn't even in the top 20 :lol

Goldust was working with Cody, Shield and the Authority, plus the nostalgia thing. So not really surprised he's that high.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Quoth the Raven said:


> Wow Orton isn't even on there from August to October :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in this, from January to December, he is way low. Gotta remember this next time someone uses the "draw" argument against Bryan or Shield or Punk (if he comes back).


Wait till you see first half of this year's Drawing for bryan and shield!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Not bad, Dean, not bad. :ambrose


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> Not bad, Dean, not bad. :ambrose


Shield don't get the real air time since they are used for end of quarter attacks and 30 second promo's so it's not shocking they are not as high as other's most promo's for them are on smackdown but i feel after Wrestlemania (we will see all 3 within top 10) also i don't care about rating am a fan of who i enjoy if they draw and get more air time fantastic but am happy to just watch them in action like ziggy


----------



## truelove

Quoth the Raven said:


> Barrett has been grossly misused though, so not really his fault. But if you look at the breakdown from August to November that Rane posted, that's when Orton was champ or main eventing, and he isn't even in the top 20 :lol
> 
> Goldust was working with Cody, Shield and the Authority, plus the nostalgia thing. So not really surprised he's that high.


right now the biggest draws are bryan, the shield,wyatts and punk


----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't care about ratings either. I just generally thought that that was decent placing on those lists.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> I don't care about ratings either. I just generally thought that that was decent placing on those lists.


Oh i agree  i was more happy with Daniel Bryan Being that high since *he doesn't bring in ratings* I Feel only thing missing for Bryan is some serious T-shirts not goat's or beard hats ect

Give Us some American Dragon T-shirts!


----------



## Joshi Judas

truelove said:


> right now the biggest draws are bryan, the shield,wyatts and punk


Don't forget heyman3:cena3

Anyways, far from a ratings guy myself, as a fan I only care about what entertains me on screen. But if The Shield draw well, it's more likely that WWE will keep pushing them even after they split, so am happy.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> I don't care about ratings either. I just generally thought that that was decent placing on those lists.


Where these guys are placed is damn good considering the length of time they have been on the main roster. These numbers are telling - the viewing audience is honestly changing. They want to see fresh talent regardless of size. It really doesn't come down to that any more.


----------



## Wynter

Seth, Dean, Reigns, Bray, Daniel Bryan <-------All are different in looks and size, but they entertain and connect with their fans while also putting on great matches.

And that's all that should matter at the end of the day. At least it does to me.


----------



## truelove

Quoth the Raven said:


> Don't forget heyman3:cena3
> 
> Anyways, far from a ratings guy myself, as a fan I only care about what entertains me on screen. But if The Shield draw well, it's more likely that WWE will keep pushing them even after they split, so am happy.


of course those 3 are... I prefer heyman lesnar over cena ever second of the year


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth, Dean, Reigns, Bray, Daniel Bryan <-------All are different in looks and size, but they entertain and connect with their fans while also putting on great matches.
> 
> And that's all that should matter at the end of the day. At least it does to me.


You forgot ziggy and Cesaro <3 again 2 more different looks


----------



## PUNKY

urrrgh i'm so deflated hearing about the punk news....  i hope he at least comes back to do his retirement angle with ambrose at some stage.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'm home so bring on the chat box when ready. As a Paul Heyman girl my near love is justified. Of course the Shield are top draws, my boys are pure class. I kinda feel bad for Naomi if she ever see this. She's one of the few who's actually in it to wrestle. It says a lot about the Diva's division that no one wants to watch them.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice


----------



## Wynter

RaneGaming said:


> You forgot ziggy and Cesaro <3 again 2 more different looks


How could I forget Ziggler <3

WWE will forever be on my shit list because of the way they're handling him.

And I temporarily hate Cesaro too after reading Smackdown spoilers :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> How could I forget Ziggler <3
> 
> WWE will forever be on my shit list because of the way they're handling him.
> 
> And I temporarily hate Cesaro too after reading Smackdown spoilers :lol


Yea that sucked  i marked as he was 1 of like 5 people to get cheered at rumble <3


----------



## Joshi Judas

Cesaro > Ziggler imo though 

WE THE PEOPLE!!


----------



## Joshi Judas

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm home so bring on the chat box when ready. As a Paul Heyman girl my near love is justified. Of course the Shield are top draws, my boys are pure class. I kinda feel bad for Naomi if she ever see this. She's one of the few who's actually in it to wrestle. It says a lot about the Diva's division that no one wants to watch them.



They were stuck with Tons of Funk for a good while though, before Total Divas began. And even after that, it was mostly about the Bella Twins and Eva Marie to some extent so I understand.

Great to see The Shield doing so well considering the time they've been on the main roster though.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

truelove said:


> right now the biggest draws are bryan, the shield,wyatts and punk


And Cena.
I know nobody (or few people like) here likes but Cena is still on TOP
The numbers do not lie


----------



## Wynter

Quoth the Raven said:


> *Zeb*> *Cesaro *imo though
> 
> WE THE PEOPLE!!


I like you Raven, I really do.

And that's why I shall give you a pass.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

How do they make these numbers for The Shield?
They are always together


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> I like you Raven, I really do.
> 
> And that's why I shall give you a pass.



Well tbf Zeb>Ziggler too :lol

Ok I'll stop :lol


And SoniaPortugal, yes they are always together which is why there is very little variation among the three. I guess when they have their solo matches and stuff is where the difference comes from. And Rollins may have slightly benefited from having matches with Bryan, Cena and Punk, although Reigns and Ambrose have faced Bryan and Punk too. No way to say really :lol


----------



## Wynter

Quoth the Raven said:


> Well tbf Zeb>Ziggler too :lol
> 
> Ok I'll stop :lol



.....I can't even disagree :lol Love that racist bastard<----Never thought I would utter those words


Is the chat thing still going on?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Quoth the Raven said:


> Well tbf Zeb>Ziggler too :lol
> 
> Ok I'll stop :lol
> 
> 
> And SoniaPortugal, yes they are always together which is why there is very little variation among the three. I guess when they have their solo matches and stuff is where the difference comes from. And Rollins may have slightly benefited from having matches with Bryan, Cena and Punk, although Reigns and Ambrose have faced Bryan and Punk too. No way to say really :lol


Thank You


----------



## SubZero3:16

Well to be honest Zeb> the entire mid card

I want him to go against Heyman on the mic so bad :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> .....I can't even disagree :lol Love that racist bastard<----Never thought I would utter those words
> 
> 
> Is the chat thing still going on?



Subzero and Rane could be there. I can't join today though, it's late here and I got work tomorrow. I already called in sick due to streaming the Rumble Monday morning :lol Wasn't even worth it fpalm


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

YES Chats still on

http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice


----------



## halo.

*steps out of lurkerdom* 

Hi all .


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

halo. said:


> *steps out of lurkerdom*
> 
> Hi all .


Welcome to the Bromance and Showmance of the Shield i hope you are ready 2 fight for your Man!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Welcome to the Shield thread Halo


----------



## Neuron

RaneGaming said:


>


I don't personally care about ratings myself. As a Rollins mark, it's still nice to see him drawing the most out of the group. I don't really get why there's so much difference between them since they're always together though.


----------



## halo.

RaneGaming said:


> Welcome to the Bromance and Showmance of the Shield i hope you are ready 2 fight for your Man!



Me? Fight? Never!! Although I'm not above diversion tactics as I steal my man .


----------



## DareDevil

halo. said:


> *steps out of lurkerdom*
> 
> Hi all .


Hi, welcome to The Shield thread, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Deptford

halo. said:


> *steps out of lurkerdom*
> 
> Hi all .


whats up halo !! :dance 

I am to dance for new ppl lol :cool2


----------



## SubZero3:16

Halo :dance

Welcome!


----------



## Wynter

halo. said:


> *steps out of lurkerdom*
> 
> Hi all .


Welcome to the madness Halo


----------



## ChickMagnet12

Neuron said:


> I don't personally care about ratings myself. As a Rollins mark, it's still nice to see him drawing the most out of the group. I don't really get why there's so much difference between them since they're always together though.


:vince

Surprising considering that Reigns is getting a push and Ambrose gets the mic time.


----------



## Asenath

SubZero3:16 said:


> It says a lot about the Diva's division that no one wants to watch them.


It says that the WWE have devalued the Divas brand to the point that people turn the channel as soon as they come on.

There is real talent there. I bet Naomi, Tamina, Nattie, Summer, the NXT girls - maybe even Nikki and Brie, with how they have improved - could put on a good women's match. But a 4 minute match with 8 participants, with no time to develop any story or psychology, and only the slimmest amount of time to develop characters the crowd might care about isn't the way to do it. The storylines are either based on sexual jealousy or the idea that all women hate each other. The announcers act like they're being tortured by being forced to watch the matches.

It doesn't have anything to do with the women in question. The WWE craps all over women's wrestling, so the audience does as well.


----------



## Asenath

. . .weird. I tried to post that message a couple of hours ago, but there was a widespread internet outage in my area. I guess it went through.


----------



## cindel25

I'm back. Skype sexting with FLAWLESS HAIR is such hard work! Lawd

I'm ready for my boo Luke Harper vs The Shield. Don't care about nothing else.


----------



## jtav

Really sad they're probably breaking up just as I get back into wrestling. Rollins and Reigns are great fun to watch for completely different reasons. Hope they both go far, but I worry Rollins will be stuck in the midcard. Reigns will be on his way to Cena-dom within two years, complete with dueling chants.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I do not understand how people compare Reigns to Cena.
They are completely different.
Reigns is more like Orton.


----------



## jtav

I say that because he seems like the type who'll have a large fanbase of women and kids but get turned on by the guys as soon as he gets the big push. Also has my money on being the next poster boy after Cena.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Orton is more hotter that Cena. 
But Cena has "something" that makes him more attractive to women.
In "The Shield" the person who has that "something" is Ambrose not Reigns.
So Orton = Reigns
Cena = Ambrose 

This is my opinion 

PS: I'm not saying that Ambrose will be Face of WWE, because will be strange to see Ambrose as Face


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Neuron said:


> I don't personally care about ratings myself. As a Rollins mark, it's still nice to see him drawing the most out of the group. I don't really get why there's so much difference between them since they're always together though.


Likely different singles matches. Daniel Bryan alone had a stretch of facing different SHIELD members, as did Punk.


----------



## JacqSparrow

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I'm really experimenting with this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  more fanart


That sharp tooth :lol. This is adorable, Vicky.



Asenath said:


> Have some puppies:


Puddle of goo right now.



WynterWarm12 said:


>


:lmao The hair is totally a snare.



Quoth the Raven said:


> Ok so saw this in the ratings thread. Segment wise breakdown for gainers and losers for 2013 (except the month of December)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sethie being the Shield's top draw :rollins
> 
> And Curtis Axel > Randy Orton :lmao :lmao :lmao


:mark: :cheer :dance for the boys, especially Sethie. As they should be.

Welcome Halo! :cheer. As long as you don't attempt to steal Seth, we're good 

Btw, Zero, just read Down the Rabbit Hole :lmao


----------



## jtav

So I gather this is a safe space to go into fangirl mode over Rollins and Reigns? (enjoy Rollins' ring work too, just don't know how to talk intelligently about it).


----------



## JacqSparrow

jtav said:


> So I gather this is a safe space to go into fangirl mode over Rollins and Reigns? (enjoy Rollins' ring work too, just don't know how to talk intelligently about it).


Welcome!  Please feel free to fangirl in here :dance


----------



## DareDevil

I've been drawing a lot more fanart but I don't want to spam you guys with it, so I'm going to wait until later on or next week to show more.


----------



## Bray Wyatt

Reigns' hair is majestic. Like a unicorn's mane.


----------



## JacqSparrow

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I've been drawing a lot more fanart but I don't want to spam you guys with it, so I'm going to wait until later on or next week to show more.


Hey, go ahead if you have stuff to show  It's definitely not spam to us.


----------



## Deptford

I never got to do my RAW Review for this week because it snowed in Alabama and my parent's jobs closed down until today and I'm embarrassed about them hearing me talk into my computer lol. But hopefully next week I might even have guests on and shit KIND OF LIKE BRUCE BLITZED MAYBE!!! :dance:dance:dance

I also never made that fan art either. I couldn't find my pastels.  and idk how to paint soo 
But yeah, vicky, this thread is constantly moving so it's not like you would be the only one posting stuff a bunch lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> I never got to do my RAW Review for this week because it snowed in Alabama and my parent's jobs closed down until today and I'm embarrassed about them hearing me talk into my computer lol. But hopefully next week I might even have guests on and shit KIND OF LIKE BRUCE BLITZED MAYBE!!! :dance:dance:dance


Nice! Can't wait for that!


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Neuron said:


> I don't personally care about ratings myself. As a Rollins mark, it's still nice to see him drawing the most out of the group. I don't really get why there's so much difference between them since they're always together though.


that i do not know maybe people knew him because of Ring Of Honor or his wrestling style is more exciting? either way I'm glad he gives the most draws. Excited to see what will happen when he turns face.:mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

I see we had a couple of people come out from hiding.

Show us more art Vic!


----------



## DudeLove669

How exactly do they measure how much each individual member draws when they are mostly in 6 man tags? Or is that based on their singles performances?


----------



## CALΔMITY

So much sexy.

The song is pretty cool too.


----------



## Reaper

The drawing power of Rollins over Reigns and Ambrose proves one thing to me and that is people have become accustomed to a particular kind of wrestling that was originally introduced to the fans by the likes of Punk. Then Bryan got over and now Rollins. They're also becoming more accustomed to the leaner and relatively smaller guy because the association is that he's a better technical wrestler. 

This change in expectations has been happening since 2010 imo and the WWE have as yet to realize that their true marketability right now isn't in larger than life beefcakes (is anyone even using that word anymore?), but lean, muscular, athletic and technically gifted.

Ambrose's numbers are lower because he's too old-school. I like him a lot, but he's modelled himself far too much around what was popular in the AE and golden era (Piper/Jake). He's brilliant with his character, but he needs a special breakout moment that hasn't come as yet.


----------



## Deptford

I haven't seen firefly on in a bit I was just thinking that. 

Anyways, I think with Punk leaving and The Bryan movement (basically making waves in WWE), it definitely opens up the possibility of WWE needing/wanting all the members of the Shield to have high spots more than they might have originally. WWE already acknowledges that they are three of the most professional guys they have working on the roster atm and WWE values that stuff a lot.


----------



## Reaper

Deptford said:


> I haven't seen firefly on in a bit I was just thinking that.
> 
> Anyways, I think with Punk leaving and The Bryan movement (basically making waves in WWE), it definitely opens up the possibility of WWE needing/wanting all the members of the Shield to have high spots more than they might have originally. WWE already acknowledges that they are three of the most professional guys they have working on the roster atm and WWE values that stuff a lot.


Or it could make them dig in their heels even more and burn anyone else with Indy roots before they find a way to get over on their own ... 

If you think they're not that petty, then I believe I have some bad news.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> The drawing power of Rollins over Reigns and Ambrose proves one thing to me and that is people have become accustomed to a particular kind of wrestling that was originally introduced to the fans by the likes of Punk. Then Bryan got over and now Rollins. They're also becoming more accustomed to the leaner and relatively smaller guy because the association is that he's a better technical wrestler.
> 
> *This change in expectations has been happening since 2010 imo and the WWE have as yet to realize that their true marketability right now isn't in larger than life beefcakes (is anyone even using that word anymore?), but lean, muscular, athletic and technically gifted.*
> 
> Ambrose's numbers are lower because he's too old-school. I like him a lot, but he's modelled himself far too much around what was popular in the AE and golden era (Piper/Jake). He's brilliant with his character, but he needs a special breakout moment that hasn't come as yet.


So true. Not to mention that, appearances wise, Seth even stands out more than the average guy within his weight class (for lack of better terms). All three of those boys stand out, really. They actually come off as characters rather than some generic guy in colorful ringwear. I wish that Vince and Hunter would realize this and what the fan actually want.

I hope Ambrose gets his big breakout moment as well. He seems like the type who can easily adapt especially when he is given clearance to work his magic.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> So much sexy.
> 
> The song is pretty cool too.


Just finished watching this. :faint I Don't Care is really quite appropriate for Dean.




Deptford said:


> Anyways, I think with Punk leaving and The Bryan movement (basically making waves in WWE), it definitely opens up the possibility of WWE needing/wanting all the members of the Shield to have high spots more than they might have originally. WWE already acknowledges that they are three of the most professional guys they have working on the roster atm and WWE values that stuff a lot.


I just hope WWE doesn't do anything unnecessarily stupid like rush their breakup because of this. The Shield's storyline is the only good thing going right now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

Reaper Jones said:


> Or it could make them dig in their heels even more and burn anyone else with Indy roots before they find a way to get over on their own ...
> 
> If you think they're not that petty, then I believe *I have some bad news*.


don't go all barrett on me :lol 

I mean, I say it's 8:2 odds that you're right though. My theory is a shot in the dark being that it would require WWE to have at least an ounce of integrity. 


I just don't want to think of WWE :gun: to (My Ambrose Dreams)


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> So true. Not to mention that, appearances wise, Seth even stands out more than the average guy within his weight class (for lack of better terms). All three of those boys stand out, really. They actually come off as characters rather than some generic guy in colorful ringwear.
> 
> I hope Ambrose gets his big breakout moment as well. He seems like the type who can easily adapt especially when he is given clearance to work his magic.


Exactly. They've really presented their personalities so well since their debut.

I really hope Ambrose'll explode once he starts the singles run. He's incredibly talented, and he'll be huge when he gets the chance to showcase what he can do.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> I just don't want to think of WWE :gun: to (My Ambrose Dreams)


The denial is strong within us Ambrose marks. :lol
I'm pretty much just running off of hope at this point.


----------



## Joshi Judas

DudeLove669 said:


> How exactly do they measure how much each individual member draws when they are mostly in 6 man tags? Or is that based on their singles performances?


All three are relatively the same when it comes to drawing power I believe. Seth ranks higher because

a) Rollins and Reigns have had more exciting and high profile matches, compared to Ambrose's title defenses earlier in the year.

b) Rollins had more singles action than Reigns, thereby landing higher.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Flawless Hair knows and flaunts it


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Flawless Hair knows and flaunts it


Awwwyeah flaunt it Rome.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dean looks so lost tho :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

I know! I'd look that way too if my friend was trying to explain how he relieved himself. :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Flawless Hair knows and flaunts it


Just share your conditioner, Flawless Hair. The world will benefit. Especially Seth :lol

:lol Poor Dean.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

Ok then, more fanart, I'll post the rest later.


Spoiler: fanart


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Ok then, more fanart, I'll post the rest later.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fanart


Oh lord that's great! :lmao

How Seth managed that with those two is beyond me. :lol


----------



## jtav

Hehe cute. And yes, Reigns' hair is amazing.

Chiming in on the draw discussion, I'm about as casual as you can get while still bothering to post here. Rollins is exciting to watch. I can't tell you why, but he is. It's fun to watch Reigns nearly snap guys in half. Or non-Shield, I can't wait to see what amazing feat of strength Cesaro will do next. Bray is scary. Daniel Bryan is just plain lovable. But I haven't been given a reason to root for Batista. I like big, larger than life guys (again Reigns) but Batista comes off as pathetic and an asshole. "Deal with it?" Why do I want this guy to win, especially when practically the first thing he did back was suck up to HHH? I've got reasons to tune in for a Rollins or Bryan. Other guys, not so much.


----------



## DareDevil

jtav said:


> Hehe cute. And yes, Reigns' hair is amazing.
> 
> Chiming in on the draw discussion, I'm about as casual as you can get while still bothering to post here. Rollins is exciting to watch. I can't tell you why, but he is. It's fun to watch Reigns nearly snap guys in half. Or non-Shield, I can't wait to see what amazing feat of strength Cesaro will do next. Bray is scary. Daniel Bryan is just plain lovable. But I haven't been given a reason to root for Batista. I like big, larger than life guys (again Reigns) but Batista comes off as pathetic and an asshole. "Deal with it?" Why do I want this guy to win, especially when practically the first thing he did back was suck up to HHH? I've got reasons to tune in for a Rollins or Bryan. Other guys, not so much.


I know,Rollins is awesome, my number 2 favorite current wrestler!! :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Ok then, more fanart, I'll post the rest later.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fanart


Love it! I wonder how Seth got them into it though :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

My only guess is that he drugged them. :lmao


----------



## Reaper

SubZero3:16 said:


> Flawless Hair knows and flaunts it


Looks fake.


----------



## JacqSparrow

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Ok then, more fanart, I'll post the rest later.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fanart


:lmao So funny, yet so Seth

:lol. they probably woke up and were like, "WTH????"


----------



## Reaper

jtav said:


> Hehe cute. And yes, Reigns' hair is amazing.
> 
> Chiming in on the draw discussion, I'm about as casual as you can get while still bothering to post here. Rollins is exciting to watch. I can't tell you why, but he is. It's fun to watch Reigns nearly snap guys in half. Or non-Shield, I can't wait to see what amazing feat of strength Cesaro will do next. Bray is scary. Daniel Bryan is just plain lovable. But I haven't been given a reason to root for Batista. I like big, larger than life guys (again Reigns) but Batista comes off as pathetic and an asshole. "Deal with it?" Why do I want this guy to win, especially when practically the first thing he did back was suck up to HHH? I've got reasons to tune in for a Rollins or Bryan. Other guys, not so much.


See, and this is why I dunno why some people on the internet love to shit on the views of casuals. It's not like the views are any different. They're just expressed in layman lingo minus all the buzzword  

Yup. You've nailed each wrestler's appeal to people so simply. Batista's return was the biggest botch they could've done. Even if you don't know the contract details, or the fact that he's guaranteed both RR and WM wins, you've just told us why he's really getting booed. If they wanted him to come back as a face everything around him needed to be worked differently than it was. Despite the contract, he came back in full on "suck my dick or fuck off" mode and no one likes that kind of a person. 

In all honesty, I just want him to get the fuck off my screen. But since that's not happening, with Punk gone I'm on the verge of giving up on the WWE for good. They're never going to get better .. only worse with HHH in-charge and Vince slowly fading and deferring to HHH more and more.


----------



## Telos

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Ok then, more fanart, I'll post the rest later.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fanart


LMAO... Made By Seth XD


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> Looks fake.


It is, but still humorous. The one with Road Dog's comment is real, though. :lol

There has been a lot of fakes circulating around that I couldn't be arsed too prove or disprove most of the time. Someone made a fake with Ambrose being flirtatious and I just laughed at how uncharacteristic it was. I mean I know that Dean is a flirt, but c'mon we all know he don't touch twitter.


----------



## Telos

I remember when Dean briefly used Twitter. He's a Flyers fan and commented on the playoffs, and hated the Bruins (my favorite hockey team). He also had times when he'd answer the three best questions.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Sorry my man. :lol


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> Sorry my man. :lol


I forgive ya ;p

(Nah not your fault I'm slow)

I thought the tweet might've been real at first but I looked just now on my timeline and confirmed it wasn't


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> It is, but still humorous. The one with Road Dog's comment is real, though. :lol
> 
> There has been a lot of fakes circulating around that I couldn't be arsed too prove or disprove most of the time. Someone made a fake with Ambrose being flirtatious and I just laughed at how uncharacteristic it was. I mean I know that Dean is a flirt, but c'mon we all know he don't touch twitter.


It's the earring who does the talking


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> I forgive ya ;p
> 
> (Nah not your fault I'm slow)
> 
> I thought the tweet might've been real at first but I looked just now on my timeline and confirmed it wasn't


I actually assumed it was real at first too. I didn't care enough to verify at first, though.



JacqSparrow said:


> It's the earring who does the talking


The true slut of the group.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*



just1988 said:


> *WWE have had high hopes for Reigns since the day he debuted them in the Shield, sandwich'd between 2 "internet darlings." This was a very specific plan from the WWE to get him over as quickly as possible in an environment where he could feel his way into working the WWE TV style, being on the road and living the lifestlye etc.
> 
> Now it seems he's ready to break out but there doesn't seem to be the opportunity there just yet but the Rumble showed that WWE still have a ton of faith in him, having him beat Kane's record and be the last guy eliminated from the Rumble...in his first ever one.*


If by opportunity you mean to be WWE World Champion or in the WWE World Title picture then there may not be with Orton, Batista, Cena then add in Lesnar part-time and Bryan will probably get cup of coffee with that belt or in that picture. But, the opportunity to push Reigns is there the WWE could give him the IC Title and have him feud with some mid-card heels like Del Rio, Ambrose, or Sandow. The thing WWE should do is put him in a US Title feud with Ambrose. Once he takes the US Title from Ambrose have him have two or three feuds with mid-card heels or even an authority feud with corporate Kane. Then toward the end of the year move him to the World Title picture.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

You must have never seen a slow-burn push before. It used to be that most pushes were like that. The Sheamus/Del Rio/Ryback Super Push was rare, it only became a regular thing in WWE in the last 8 years.


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

No, he's on the cusp of that big push and has been majorly protected.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

Of course he isn't filler. With all of the accomplishments and highlights the WWE has given him, his future seems to be a bright one.









Some people bitch and moan that he is getting this rise to the top when he has only had so long of a career. The thing with the WWE is that skill does have to be involved, but if your character is entertaining the crowds then of course the company is going to protect that character. Roman Reigns as a character has what it takes to eventually become the top guy. I'm just glad that amidst the fuck-ups the company is constantly making they are (so far) doing something right with Reigns. Besides already having the "look" aspect down, I can clearly see him improving in his performances little by little and I predict that he is only going to continue to improve. He doesn't rub off as the type of guy who is just there to mess around.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

Unpopular opinion, but I think WWE is probably a filler in Reigns' future. I foresee that they're going to put all their eggs in one basket with him and he's going to take the money and fame and leave right at his peak. 

Anyways, giving him that kind of a record is a huge deal and a clear cut indication that he's both Vince's and HHH's current fancy. 

Also, with Cena starting to lose more than usual, it seems that he won't even be built up to be fed to him.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*



Reaper Jones said:


> Unpopular opinion, but I think WWE is probably a filler in Reigns' future. I foresee that they're going to put all their eggs in one basket with him and he's going to take the money and fame and leave right at his peak.
> 
> Anyways, giving him that kind of a record is a huge deal and a clear cut indication that he's both Vince's and HHH's current fancy.
> 
> Also, with Cena starting to lose more than usual, it seems that he won't even be built up to be fed to him.


And do what? He certainly isn't going to be a movie star like his cousin. You've seen his promos? lol


----------



## TheSecretAmerican

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*



El Capitano said:


> To be fair Ziggler is a vastly better seller than Reigns is. But agree Reigns looks better


Reigns spear on Zig at the Rumble, thought he actually killed him.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

I hope they don't fucking merge this thread with the Dean Ambrose fangirl fapfest thread that they try to pass of as THE SHIELD Discussion :allen1


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*



O Fenômeno said:


> I hope they don't fucking merge this thread with the Dean Ambrose fangirl fapfest thread that they try to pass of as THE SHIELD Discussion :allen1


I hope they do just to irk you.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

When is that WWE fanbase became same as TV series fanbases? 

Whenever Renee Young and Dean Ambrose are seen together wars start between fans :argh:
The same happened with CM Punk and AJ Lee (although they are dating for real)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Because...it *is* a tv series fanbase. Fan wars always were and always will be bound to happen.


----------



## matticus

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

Reigns was going for the Superman punch and it wasn't communicated to Batista. That's why Reigns jumped and Batista hit him low.

I am no fan of Batista, just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## jtav

And just from poking my nose in here for all of two days, Shield fandom seems like a mix of wrestling fandom and the regular media fandom I'm used to (more women, more open drooling, posting fanwork) Probably a ton of Shield RPF I haven't found yet.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Because...it *is* a tv series fanbase. Fan wars always were and always will be bound to happen.


Alas, ship wars are EVERYWHERE. Even when they involve actual people and not just characters :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

jtav said:


> And just from poking my nose in here for all of two days, Shield fandom seems like a mix of wrestling fandom and the regular media fandom I'm used to (more women, more open drooling, posting fanwork) Probably a ton of Shield RPF I haven't found yet.


Well you've pretty much hit he mark pretty close. What's RPF, though? :lol


----------



## CaptainYorkshire

Would people like a triple threat between the shield at WM? I'm going to New orleans from the UK and that is one of the matchs im banking on saving the event...


----------



## jtav

Calahart said:


> Well you've pretty much hit he mark pretty close. What's RPF, though? :lol


Real person fic. Stories about the boys. Probably involving shipping them together. It's not really something I'm comfy with, but pretty popular.


----------



## JacqSparrow

CaptainYorkshire said:


> Would people like a triple threat between the shield at WM? I'm going to New orleans from the UK and that is one of the matchs im banking on saving the event...


IMHO, it's still a bit too soon for The Shield to split. They really should have done Shield/Wyatts at Mania instead and made it a bigger deal. I'd hold off on the Triple Threat until at least later in the year.


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

Yes the guy who set the elimination record, and made it to the final 2 was filler.


----------



## Wynter

I definitely would have preferred Wyatts vs Shield at WrestleMania. 
A nice long feud between the stables that ended in a showdown at Mania was what I had hoped for.

A triple threat match between the boys would be a good and entertaining match for sure, but I don't think the boys should split up just yet.

I really do think WWE is missing out on something amazing with these stables. 
Having them have a match so quick just feels anti-climatic because they needed more tension.
There should have been over a month of build up before these two teams finally came head to head at Mania XXX. 
The match would have felt so much bigger and meant something.
Imo at least.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

I don't get the hype with Reigns apart from his spear. What am i missing? He is even getting chants on a weekly basis now.


----------



## Guar

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

Reigns is the truth


----------



## jtav

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

He looks good, both in the sense of being badass and being distracting for the women in the audience. He seems really intense in the ring. And they're booking him like a monster.


----------



## Telos

SóniaPortugal said:


> When is that WWE fanbase became same as TV series fanbases?
> 
> Whenever *Renee Young and Dean Ambrose* are seen together wars start between fans :argh:
> The same happened with CM Punk and AJ Lee (although they are dating for real)


So I wasn't just imagining things then, eh?

http://vimeo.com/m/84441058


----------



## CALΔMITY

Renee is lucky she's too adorbs for me to want to do anything about it.









I actually :mark: & :banderas a little when that happened.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> So I wasn't just imagining things then, eh?
> 
> http://vimeo.com/m/84441058


Some people really have all the luck


----------



## CALΔMITY

Haha after watching that again...

1. Dean's voice. Hnnngh

2. Dean's innocent facade. Never gets old. :lmao


----------



## tbp82

JacqSparrow said:


> IMHO, it's still a bit too soon for The Shield to split. They really should have done Shield/Wyatts at Mania instead and made it a bigger deal. I'd hold off on the Triple Threat until at least later in the year.


It quit possible that we'll be getting The Shield vs. The Wyatts at Elimination Chamber if that's the case then where does that leave The Shield for Wrestlemania. If they aren't going to do a three way between them there won't be enough room to get all three in singles matches will it? Some ideas I'd have for Mania with Shield members as of today are

Reigns vs. Ambrose US Title and Rollins vs. Big. E IC Title.

Ambrose vs. Rollins US Title and Reigns vs. Big. E IC Title.

Also there could be other three ways, four ways etc. such as Rollins vs. Ambrose vs. Reigns vs. Big E. all titles on the line etc......

Ambrose vs. Rollins US Title and Reigns vs. Shemus

Ambrose/Rollins vs. Tag Champs and Reigns vs. Shemus

Ambrose/Rollins vs. Tag Champs and Reigns vs. Big. E IC Title

Ambrose vs. Big. E IC/US Unifying Match. Reigns vs. Shemus and Rollins vs. Rey Mysterio


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Renee is lucky she's too adorbs for me to want to do anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually :mark: & :banderas a little when that happened.


I know right! if it was another person I would be raging but since I have a. uhm, girl crush on Renee is fine, I should draw them together, my first heterosexual OTP.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I know right! if it was another person I would be raging but since I have a. uhm, girl crush on Renee is fine, I should draw them together, my first heterosexual OTP.


:|

That would be some feat! I wish you luck on this endeavor.

I'd sooner draw Dean with myself than with another woman and I would never be so self indulgent. 


By the way I laughed when I found this.


----------



## TheHidden01

I would love Taker vs Sting, but it would also be cool if the first match they have is Sting + Taker vs The Shield.

TH


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Love it! I wonder how Seth got them into it though :lol


Well he _is_ kind of a ninja.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

So I come home from accountancy classes and I have to deal with numbers and shit all day long, just to get through 2-3 pages of ratings? The hell :|. I can't wait for sd :mark:


----------



## Deptford

Calahart said:


> By the way I laughed when I found this.


:lol all of their faces are perfect. McMahon looking like a diva over there :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

It's just too perfect. I HAD to make it my sig. :lol


----------



## DareDevil

The rest.


Spoiler:  yet more fanart


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> I don't get the hype with Reigns apart from his spear. What am i missing? He is even getting chants on a weekly basis now.


What's not to like about him he's big, great look, got some cools moves in the ring, he's been booked dominant, straight to the point on the mic. He really has everything necessary to be a big star.


----------



## Deptford

omg Devil I'm really liking all of this!!


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> omg Devil I'm really liking all of this!!


Really? :dance I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Telos

I confess I'm not quite sure what's going on in either of those (is the first one vampire Dean?), but I like your drawings Vicky  (I'm allowed to call you Vicky, right? :aries2)


----------



## Este Chico

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

They wouldn't have had him break Kane's record if was filler.


----------



## NeyNey

psycho bunny said:


> So I come home from accountancy classes and I have to deal with numbers and shit all day long, just to get through 2-3 pages of ratings? The hell :|. I can't wait for sd :mark:


Can't wait either!! HELL FUCK YEAH! :mark::mark::mark:



WynterWarm12 said:


> I definitely would have preferred Wyatts vs Shield at WrestleMania.
> A nice long feud between the stables that ended in a showdown at Mania was what I had hoped for.
> 
> A triple threat match between the boys would be a good and entertaining match for sure, but I don't think the boys should split up just yet.
> 
> I really do think WWE is missing out on something amazing with these stables.
> Having them have a match so quick just feels anti-climatic because they needed more tension.
> There should have been over a month of build up before these two teams finally came head to head at Mania XXX.
> The match would have felt so much bigger and meant something.
> Imo at least.


I, personally, like it 'cause it is the way it is, some kind of 
"_Don't get in our way you motherfuckers!_" 
"_No, don't get in OUR way you dirty fucking hobos!_" 
Just a fight feeling, the feeling we got in the UK. :banderas






I think if that storyline would be too long that feeling would be gone. 
Don't get me wrong, I'm still all in for a Bray/Dean Promo war.

That's why I really don't care if it's on EC or Wrestlemania.
I mean people get what they want, a Shield vs. Wyatts match. 
How fucking awesome is that?
And WWE even managed, that it makes a little sense.


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> I don't get the hype with Reigns apart from his spear. What am i missing? He is even getting chants on a weekly basis now.


Reigns is a legit athlete, legit powerhouse, Hollywood looks & presence. He has all the tools to be a MASSIVE draw and his ring-performances are getting better, ever seen Boretista do this?



















Me neither.


----------



## APEX

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

*He'll be the real deal. That's what thing you can believe.*


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

No. He's the real deal, sadly. He's the eater of worlds. They're going to give him every accolade and Accompolishment and put him over everyone. It'll be for nothing, IMO. But they're going to do it regardless.

I could honestly see him beating Ambrose and Rollins in a handicap match. MULTIPLE times. It's a shame tbh


----------



## SóniaPortugal

"Dean Ambrose will be in Total Divas because Summer Rae will be romantically interested in Dean."
You gotta love Tumblr and Twitter :lol:lmao


----------



## Deptford

SóniaPortugal said:


> "Dean Ambrose will be in Total Divas because Summer Rae will be romantically interested in Dean."
> You gotta love Tumblr and Twitter :lol:lmao


omg :lol :lol :lol
that's my two crushes in wrestling atm on a serious note though :yum:
I don't get the hate for Summer Rae. Her face isn't that jacked up imo. Plus that doesn't even matter that much, it's all about how she carries herself


----------



## jtav

I admit to fast forwarding through diva stuff. Last time I paid attention to women's wrestling, Kharma was Kong.

Looking forward to Smackdown for the first time in a while. Shield/Wyatts should be great. Kinda worried about after, though. Love Reigns and I think he's set, but Rollins is responsible for my newest phase of markdom (with Bryan) and I worry about him.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

Umm..you pretty much answer your own question, besides breaking Kane's record, squashing four wrestlers at Survivor Series and being one of the final two men in the Royal Rumble is filler? come on man think. You guys are so use to rush/fast pushes and don't enjoy a proper slow build to stardom.


----------



## RockFeelsSOLonely

*What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

Why is everyone clamoring for this guy to get pushed so much? He's nothing special in the ring and He seems the weakest link of the shield, dean ambrose seems to have more personality of the three.


----------



## combolock

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

because of the way he is booked. That and his body.


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

Extremely big and athletic with potential in the ring and on the mic with a unique look, and Samoan background.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

He gets pushed the strongest, so people think he's the best member. It's hilarious. The IWC are just as marky as the casuals and they don't even realize it, they've been convinced he's awesome just because they hide his weaknesses and make him look strong.

He's got nothing but a look. It's such a shame that Ambrose doesn't have a shot to be anything in this company but Reigns does BECAUSE BIG GUY. :vince$ :HHH2


----------



## LKRocks

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

Awesome look, oozes charisma, is putting A LOT of work into his craft (Rollins and Ambrose must be helping him with this), His Spear is the most legit one since Goldberg's, has a ton of potential.

While I don't want to see him being hot-shotted into the Main event scene, a nice long run with the IC belt would bring back legitimacy to the title, and more opportunities to him.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

If you don't get it, you don't get it. Simple as that.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



combolock said:


> because of the way he is booked. That and his body.


And his hair BAH GAWD it's the envy of men and even some women worldwide.


----------



## Dat_Tazz

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

He has the look, but we need to see a little more, especially his mic work.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

Ambrose is going to get squashed by Reigns after the split I just know it. 

Also, BARF at Reigns breaking Cena's grip Monday. Cena wasn't even this over pushed this early in his career. Reigns is starting to surpass SuperCena booking AND JUST FINISHED HIS FIRST YEAR. Can't wait til the fans inevitably turn on him.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> I confess I'm not quite sure what's going on in either of those (is the first one vampire Dean?), but I like your drawings Vicky  (I'm allowed to call you Vicky, right? :aries2)


Oh yeah, you're allowed to call me Vicky, on the first one, he isn't a vampire, I just tried to draw him with his leather jacket and beanie and on the secomd one, his sitting on Damien's head,(kind of late drawing) I'm glad you liked them though.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

I do not know
And I'm a Woman
PS: Apparently if you're a woman you have to like him :argh:


----------



## joekeig

Dude he is easily the most athletic big guy they have and he excites his moves better then anyone. His superman punch, that jump kick from the floor and his spear are captivating moves. I want rollins to get a push but I understand y they are pushing reigns.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Ambrose is going to get squashed by Reigns after the split I just know it.
> 
> Also, BARF at Reigns breaking Cena's grip Monday. Cena wasn't even this over pushed this early in his career. Reigns is starting to surpass SuperCena booking AND JUST FINISHED HIS FIRST YEAR. *Can't wait til the fans inevitably turn on him.*


I also think it will happen
The fans will turn against him 
He is not ready yet, he is not good enough to have this push


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Deptford said:


> omg :lol :lol :lol
> that's my two crushes in wrestling atm on a serious note though :yum:
> I don't get the hate for Summer Rae. Her face isn't that jacked up imo. Plus that doesn't even matter that much, it's all about how she carries herself


NO NO NO

WE Want

Paige And Reigns Sex tape
YES YES YES


----------



## StingGirl

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

hes hot ... simple


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He gets pushed the strongest, so people think he's the best member. It's hilarious. The IWC are just as marky as the casuals and they don't even realize it, they've been convinced he's awesome just because they hide his weaknesses and make him look strong.
> 
> He's got nothing but a look. It's such a shame that Ambrose doesn't have a shot to be anything in this company but Reigns does BECAUSE BIG GUY. :vince$ :HHH2


Pyro brings up a important thing that they hide his weaknesses, his solo matches clearly show he's not quite as perfect as some of his fan's make him out to be. Headlining WM30, silly talk from some on here. He's nowhere near ready yet, he's green as hell and most of the guy's on the roster make sure he looks good. Everything he does is simple and the selling from the guys getting hit with them is where the real magic is. Does he have potential? A ton of it, he has the look and if he's a smart guy and learns and respects the business then he will main event WM one day. But Now they need to be careful with him.

I think Rollin's is the best Wrestler while Ambrose is the best Mic worker, I do feel for those guy's. But talent always rises to the top and I think it might take a little longer for them to get to the top but they will.


----------



## RockFeelsSOLonely

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



StingGirl said:


> hes hot ... simple



So was Test, john morrison, etc according to women. Look where that got them.


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> NO NO NO
> 
> WE Want
> 
> Paige And Reigns Sex tape
> YES YES YES


ew.


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

He has some of the best ring presence I have ever seen. He has the star look. Plus he is good in the ring, I dont get why people say he isnt. Im pretty sure people dont even pay attention and just assume hes bad in the ring cause hes the powerhouse of the group.


----------



## jtav

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

I just hope the other two don't end up as jobbers. Actual jobbers, not Ziggler or the like. I like them all.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I do not know
> And I'm a Woman
> PS: Apparently if you're a woman you have to like him :argh:


not just woman as a guy i would let each member of the shield .... well anyway


To answer the question his booking had been the best out of all 3 members of the shield he's getting the big push because he has talent and is a BIG guy. he is the most improved wrestler in 2013 and has come along way in last 3 years and with working with guy's like dean and seth every night he will just keep on getting better and better

The Shield had most matches out of anyone in 2013 in wwe, Bryan was 4th behind them


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

This motherfucker looks like a Sumerian God. That's why.


----------



## RockFeelsSOLonely

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

God you people focus too much on the superficial and not enough on substance. That always leads to mediocrity. That's whats wrong with the WWE today, hell that's whats wrong with the world today.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



hardyorton said:


> I think Rollin's is the best Wrestler while Ambrose is the best Mic worker, I do feel for those guy's. *But talent always rises to the top* and I think it might take a little longer for them to get to the top but they will.


I don't buy into that crap, but let's say that's true. Is talent still going to rise to the top once they double or triple their tv rights fees and the Network gets a million subscribers, which basically means they never have to worry about money ever again? The answer is no. At that point, they won't even need to worry about pushing Cena.


----------



## Wynter

RaneGaming said:


> NO NO NO
> 
> WE Want
> 
> *Paige And Reigns Sex tape*
> YES YES YES













Just, where did that pair up even come from Rane :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> ew.


how dare you ew. 

You Will Apologies



WynterWarm12 said:


> Just, where did that pair up even come from Rane :lol


they both have great hair <3
also it came from my head  and i like the idea
throw it into the shield split at ss
Dean can be dating paige and Reigns gets some


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



joekeig said:


> Dude he is easily the most athletic big guy they have and he excites his moves better then anyone. His superman punch, that jump kick from the floor and his spear are captivating moves. I want rollins to get a push but I understand y they are pushing reigns.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I would say Cesaro is more athletic than him, plus he is bigger and stronger than him.


----------



## Ungratefulness

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

I don't think he's great but I think he's better than Ambrose who I don't think has anything good about him and is annoyingly bad in the ring.


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> how dare you ew.
> 
> You Will Apologies


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



LKRocks said:


> Awesome look, oozes charisma,



Bwahahahahaha. Big Van Vader oozed charisma. Reigns oozes sedation.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He gets pushed the strongest, so people think he's the best member. It's hilarious. The IWC are just as marky as the casuals and they don't even realize it, they've been convinced he's awesome just because they hide his weaknesses and make him look strong.
> 
> He's got nothing but a look. It's such a shame that Ambrose doesn't have a shot to be anything in this company but Reigns does BECAUSE BIG GUY. :vince$ :HHH2


Pretty much this. We've seen how he fares on his own for 10+ minutes. Pure struggle. The saddest part is that he really isn't much bigger than Ambrose.

And it really is a shame how much the iwc buys into 3 cool looking moves and a certain look.

I don't even dislike him. Given a year or two more, he would be worth watching. Too bad they're going to center the universe around him NOW at the expense of guys who are much more entertaining NOW.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

He has the look but that's about it...He is the weakest out of the three win it comes to mic work and he's the weakest of the three when it comes in-ring work.

To counterattack his deficiencies they marginalize the other two members of the Shield to prop up their golden boy. They will probably marginalize anyone he feuds with as well. 

If they want to push a strong big guy why not just push Cesaro. He's infinitely better in the ring than Reigns and is strong enough and talented enough to have better spots than just Superman Punch and a Spear.


----------



## IntellectualSavior

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He gets pushed the strongest, so people think he's the best member. It's hilarious. The IWC are just as marky as the casuals and they don't even realize it, they've been convinced he's awesome just because they hide his weaknesses and make him look strong.
> 
> He's got nothing but a look. It's such a shame that Ambrose doesn't have a shot to be anything in this company but Reigns does BECAUSE BIG GUY. :vince$ :HHH2


This. This. This.

I'm sorry, but I genuinely cannot understand what the general wrestling community sees in him.

All he does is scream at the top of his lungs like a buffoon, his ring-skills are far below average (a power move here and there does not a mega-star make!) and his look, whilst appropriate, will get old VERY quickly if he doesn't begin to mix-it-up.

How he gets the spotlight in the Royal Rumble match but guys like Cesaro or Sandow don't is beyond me.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


>


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## The True Believer

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

He........uhhhhhhhh.....

:argh: :argh: :argh:

Has a cool spear? :genius


----------



## RVD'S BONG

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

I don't get the boner for this guy either and I'm with the guy above me .
Charisma ??? Where,when ? I've seen him attempt to use a mic but that's it.


----------



## Ashly

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

Is this an excuse for a Roman Reigns hate thread?
If you don't think he's great then fine. No one is forcing you to like the guy.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


>





















Rawr


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

I don't know. My favorite of the Shield is Ambrose. Rollins is alright I guess. Reigns? meh.


----------



## RockFeelsSOLonely

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



Ashly said:


> Is this an excuse for a Roman Reigns hate thread?
> If you don't think he's great then fine. No one is forcing you to like the guy.


I was asking a simple question, don't get your panties in a bunch fangirl.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



Ashly said:


> Is this an excuse for a Roman Reigns hate thread?
> If you don't think he's great then fine. No one is forcing you to like the guy.


Except for Triple H and Vince McMahon, and therein lays the problem.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

- He's a big guy.
- He's got a great look.
- He has charisma.
- Women will find him attractive.
- He is a pretty good wrestler, worked some great matches and pretty agile for a big guy.
- WWE needs another big new talent and he could be it with the current top guys getting old PUNK/ORTON/CENA.
- Explosive.
- Comes from a big and successful wrestling family of The Rock, Usos, Rikishi, Yokozuna to name but a few.


----------



## wonder goat

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

I honestly can't take him seriously.As a heel, if he was cast in a movie, he'd be one the henchmen, not the villain. As a babyface, if he was cast in a movie, he'd be one of the secondary characters who helps the main hero, maybe has a tiny story arch of his own. In other words, I don't see him as someone who belongs in the main event.


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

RAW is like 2000 Nitro at the minute, where every man but the right ones are desperately pushed. Even when they have the presence of a breeze block, like Reigns. There'a a hilarious chapter in The Death Of WCW about how fans clamored for Goldberg right up till the end, and the more they clamored, the harder WCW buried him.

The only reason people even acknowledged Reigns at the Rumble was to use him to vent real heat at Boretista. Kevin Dunn would've gotten just as strong if not stronger reaction, anyone would've.

A roster of fucking dull nobodies.


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He gets pushed the strongest, so people think he's the best member. It's hilarious. The IWC are just as marky as the casuals and they don't even realize it, they've been convinced he's awesome just because they hide his weaknesses and make him look strong.
> 
> He's got nothing but a look. It's such a shame that Ambrose doesn't have a shot to be anything in this company but Reigns does BECAUSE BIG GUY. :vince$ :HHH2


Pretty much this

Vince has just as much control over the IWC as he does over casual fans.


----------



## Ashly

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



RockFeelsSOLonely said:


> I was asking a simple question, don't get your panties in a bunch fangirl.


I'm not a fangirl. I like the guy so what?


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



joekeig said:


> Dude he is easily the most athletic big guy they have and he excites his moves better then anyone. His superman punch, that jump kick from the floor and his spear are captivating moves. I want rollins to get a push but I understand y they are pushing reigns.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Big E is way more Athletic than Roman.


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



doinktheclowns said:


> - He's a big guy.
> - He's got a great look.
> - He has charisma.
> - Women will find him attractive.
> - He is a pretty good wrestler, worked some great matches and pretty agile for a big guy.
> - WWE needs another big new talent and he could be it with the current top guys getting old PUNK/ORTON/CENA.
> - Explosive.
> - Comes from a big and successful wrestling family of The Rock, Usos, Rikishi, Yokozuna to name but a few.



Most of those positive attributes are a result of genetics and heritage. And the few that come down to natural talent aren't all that distinctive. Sheamus is pretty explosive, works "agile" for a big guy and has worked some great matches. He's not as established as Punk, Cena, or Orton, either.

Luke Harper is arguably a better wrestler than Reigns, is bigger than him, and is explosive in the ring.

Same can probably be said about Big E Langston and if not for his subtle mannerisms he does with his ring work, Bray Wyatt can be explosive, too.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

He's booked correctly and not like a total chump, combined with the fact he has an amazing top-guy look. He's also very protected right now. 

He sucks talent-wise, but that can be improved over time. I do think people are jumping on the Reign's Bandwagon too soon as he's far from ready for a main event push, but I think giving him the US Title after The Shield breaks up might be a good move.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

He absolutely oozes 'it', probably more so than anyone else currently employed by the WWE. He just has a general presence and feel in the ring that very few people have (and never will have), because they just do not have that elusive 'it' factor. When Roman Reigns gets tagged into a match or comes out for his entrance, you take notice. I do agree he's still a bit green in the ring, but to absolutely nowhere near the extent that some people make out. 

Even if he doesn't become some wrestling god, the combination of his look, athleticism, and 'it factor' mean that some day he is going to start making Vince McMahon and the WWE an awful lot of money.


Could probably say similar about Big E.Langston, if to a slightly lesser extent.


----------



## HeelJothy

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

Reigns improved drastically since last year. I think he has a lot of potential, although they should have let him practice a little more on the mic.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



> Dude he is easily the most athletic big guy they have


Brock Lesnar left the company?

Jack Swagger left the company?

Big E left the company?

Antonio Cesaro left the company?

Roman Reigns is big?


----------



## IntellectualSavior

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



Ashly said:


> I'm not a fangirl. I like the guy so what?


Point is, the thread is just asking a simple question, not hating.

There's no need to get defensive over it.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

Nothing, other than he has company and bloodline seal of approval. The support on here you see are from fans who are insecure


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> Rawr


You give a guy an open invitation and this is the thanks you get :no:

I don't think Roman understands rejection like that, just look at him


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



English Dragon said:


> He has some of the best ring presence I have ever seen. He has the star look. Plus he is good in the ring, I dont get why people say he isnt. Im pretty sure people dont even pay attention and just assume hes bad in the ring cause hes the powerhouse of the group.


This post is replete with irony. Because one would have to NOT pay attention to see that he isn't good in the ring as a sigles competitor and only looks good in tag team form. If WWE rushes his push, his weaknesses will become crystal clear.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

The Great One's cousin

Bad ass look, athletic big guy, pretty cool moveset


----------



## Birdbrain420

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

He's a big guy with a different look, I guess? I don't see it either. I predict they're going to push him to the moon and he's going to flop. He's green as all hell as a singles competitor and he's shaping up to be Van Hammer 2.0


----------



## TripleG

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

He looks like a fucking beast and is a good athlete to boot.


----------



## jtav

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

And, er fun to watch him spear people.

Might feel different once he's on his own, but for now I really like him.


----------



## Ashly

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



IntellectualSavior said:


> Point is, the thread is just asking a simple question, not hating.
> 
> There's no need to get defensive over it.


Ok then sorry I didn't mean for it to come off that way.


----------



## IntellectualSavior

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



Birdbrain420 said:


> He's a big guy with a different look, I guess? I don't see it either. I predict they're going to push him to the moon and he's going to flop. He's green as all hell as a singles competitor and he's shaping up to be Van Hammer 2.0


Y'know, I kind of get a very 'Ryback' vibe off him. Perhaps Sheamus, too.
Both are big, strong superstars that WWE went: "Oh! He's huge! Let's push him to the moon as fast as possible and people will buy it!"

Well, we all know where Ryback is now, and the level of Sheamus fans as opposed to haters is rapidly balancing out by the day.

You can't just throw strong guys in our faces and expect us to believe it. It might work on some of the kiddies, but it won't work for long.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

Some people like a tough guy *** kicker and not a Joker wannabe. 

I'm not one to obsess about mic skills though. Guys like Crow Sting and Hardy have proven that a cool presence can go just as far. It really comes down to how they book his character after the Shield split.


----------



## Cliffy

He's good for somebody whose only been in the business for a couple of years. 

Ryback has been in the business for a decade and Reigns is already better than he is. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> You give a guy an open invitation and this is the thanks you get :no:
> 
> I don't think Roman understands rejection like that, just look at him


love that Pic



















and love being part of the family  i just need my alone time with the Hounds or i get cranky


----------



## Maximus Odinson

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

He's got a nice spear I guess... Oh, and great hair! That's about it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The guy needs a L'oreal/Pantene commercial. Think of the mainstream exposure Vince!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> The guy needs a L'oreal/Pantene commercial. Think of the mainstream exposure Vince!


Just have Vince buy a street of houses fill them with small children and Kittens then set them on fire and send in shield to save them!


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

You can't deny the potential...

He has to improve his in ring work a little and his mic skills need some work but he could very well end up being a huge star. Give him a chance, this takes time.


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> Just have Vince buy a street of houses fill them with small children and Kittens then set them on fire and send in shield to save them!


lol, please just a video of the shield playing with a kitten and releasing it to go viral is enough.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> You can't deny the potential...
> 
> He has to improve his in ring work a little and his mic skills need some work but he could very well end up being a huge star. Give him a chance, this takes time.


you can pretty much say the same thing about anybody if they were given the kind of superman booking he has been getting.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> lol, please just a video of the shield playing with a kitten and releasing it to go viral is enough.


Dean: Holding string above kitty so its jumping but just can't reach it
Seth: Rocking a kitty in his arms blowing it kisses
Reigns: Kitty on his shoulders poking it's head though his hair


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

I have to post these gifs again because some morons seem to think it makes sense to compare Reigns to Ryback.



















Let me know the next time "the big guy" does this.


----------



## cm dunk

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

I thought IWC symbolize hard-core fans who could understand wrestling better than anyone but it's a different story here. I think a lot of casuals are blending in these days making themselves a big part of IWC to an extent that its almost difficult to differentiate between hard-core and casual fans. Seriously nowadays it seems more like a group of unfledged shallow minded bandwagoners than mature and inured wrestling fans who have somewhat of a disinterested opinion. 

As for roman reigns, well he's just a greasy overpushed samoan nothing more. Just another attempt of Wwe shoving the "big guy" down the throats. I don't think this guy can ever string together a decent enough promo to get a reaction. He's just as boring and stale as any other generic big guy we get to see on roster......seems to lack wit, intellect and creativity......definitely nothing special about him. He should stick with shield and enjoy the success while he can because in singles career, I see him going the same route as ryback in longer run.


----------



## The.Rockbottom

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

Why wouldn't people like him or at the very least see his up side? He has only been at it 2 years and has some great moves and matches under his belt. People act like WWE hiding his weaknesses is a bad thing instead of something that should be admired. Not every wrestler has to be Daniel Bryan or The Undertaker when it comes to ring work and I wonder if they were as good as Reigns is when they had only been at it for 2 years.

Give the guy time, he is clearly going to be the next big thing.


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> Dean: Holding string above kitty so its jumping but just can't reach it
> Seth: Rocking a kitty in his arms blowing it kisses
> Reigns: Kitty on his shoulders poking it's head though his hair


Just picture it










I mean it would totally destroy their reputation kayfabe but kittens!


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



Krinkles said:


> Most of those positive attributes are a result of genetics and heritage. And the few that come down to natural talent aren't all that distinctive. Sheamus is pretty explosive, works "agile" for a big guy and has worked some great matches. He's not as established as Punk, Cena, or Orton, either.
> 
> Luke Harper is arguably a better wrestler than Reigns, is bigger than him, and is explosive in the ring.
> 
> Same can probably be said about Big E Langston and if not for his subtle mannerisms he does with his ring work, Bray Wyatt can be explosive, too.


You have focused on one thing I have mentioned too much.

When you combine all them things on the list then you have the potential to make a star.

You mention Bray Wyatt well by the looks of it they are going with him as well.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



The.Rockbottom said:


> Why wouldn't people like him or at the very least see his up side? He has only been at it 2 years and has some great moves and matches under his belt. People act like WWE hiding his weaknesses is a bad thing instead of something that should be admired. Not every wrestler has to be Daniel Bryan or The Undertaker when it comes to ring work and I wonder if they were as good as Reigns is when they had only been at it for 2 years.
> 
> Give the guy time, he is clearly going to be the next big thing.


that is why they have developmental...why risk shoving down our throats an unfinished product? because once the crowd turns on him that's it, it doesn't matter how luscious his hair is the crowd will just reject him.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Speaking of adorable, look at Reigns' expression when he realized that Cena grabbed the bottom rope










" Gosh darn it Cena. Now why did ya have to go and do that?"


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Just picture it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it would totally destroy their reputation kayfabe but kittens!


Kitty Reigns


----------



## The.Rockbottom

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



Fissiks said:


> that is why they have developmental...why risk shoving down our throats an unfinished product? because once the crowd turns on him that's it, it doesn't matter how luscious his hair is the crowd will just reject him.


You can't seriously believe he belongs in NXT still instead of being in The Shield? If you do then I just don't even know what to say to you. The guy is killing it at the level he is at and rapidly improving.

I swear some people on here just don't like anyone who isn't a Bryan/Punk type, Undertaker is the only one who works a 'big guy' style that gets a free pass from the IWC. Reigns has money written all over him and if you can't see that then you wouldn't be good at running a wrestling company.


----------



## Rigby

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

For a guy who's moveset is mostly just hitting guys, he's pretty damn entertaining. You need variety on your roster; not everyone can be a technical Cesaro type. He doesn't have loads of charisma, but he's not a Lance Storm borefest void of personality.



roadkill_ said:


> The only reason people even acknowledged Reigns at the Rumble was to use him to vent *real heat* at Boretista.


And I assume the cheers the following night and the cheers he got before Batista ever stepped into the ring can be completely dismissed too? And them booing Sheamus when he was in the final three, they just mistook Sheamus for Batista, right?

It's one thing if you don't like the guy, but saying people who are giving him the biggest pops of the night don't actually like him? Your arm's gonna cramp up from grasping at all those straws.

EDIT: And the crowd burying the guy who's supposed to be the top face in the Rumble is not real heat.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Oh god, we've managed to turn it into a cat thread :lol

lemme post some shield pics quick


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



The.Rockbottom said:


> You can't seriously believe he belongs in NXT still instead of being in The Shield? If you do then I just don't even know what to say to you. The guy is killing it at the level he is at and rapidly improving.
> 
> I swear some people on here just don't like anyone who isn't a Bryan/Punk type, Undertaker is the only one who works a 'big guy' style that gets a free pass from the IWC. Reigns has money written all over him and if you can't see that then you wouldn't be good at running a wrestling company.


it's arguable that NXT has some better talents than the main roster...

anyways, he rarely cuts a promo and when he does they usually suck and kill the mystique of his character and Rollins usually does all the heavy lifting in match and sets up Reigns to use the limited skill set he has in those high spots. Not to mention they marginalize the Ambrose and Rollins to prop up Reigns...When the company has to do this much to protect the guy than yeah maybe he needs to hone is craft a little down on NXT.

NXT isn't some fucking joke of a developmental program, it's arguably one of the best tv program they have in WWE. Reigns can be great but if they overpush him they way they have been doing, shoving him down out throats not letting the crowd get organically invested into the guy they will ruin him like they have ruined so many others that had the "look"


----------



## cm dunk

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



Rigby said:


> For a guy who's moveset is mostly just hitting guys, he's pretty damn entertaining. You need variety on your roster; not everyone can be a technical Cesaro type. He doesn't have loads of charisma, but he's not a Lance Storm borefest void of personality.
> 
> 
> And I assume the cheers the following night and the cheers he got before Batista ever stepped into the ring can be completely dismissed too? And them booing Sheamus when he was in the final three, they just mistook Sheamus for Batista, right?
> 
> It's one thing if you don't like the guy, but saying *people who are giving him the biggest pops* of the night don't actually like him? Your arm's gonna cramp up from grasping at all those straws.
> 
> EDIT: And the crowd burying the guy who's supposed to be the top face in the Rumble is not real heat.


you mean, the same idiotic sheep chanting "feed me more" an year and half ago


----------



## Kaban

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



Punked Up said:


> Extremely big and athletic with potential in the ring and on the mic with a unique look, and Samoan background.


Lol extremely big compared to who? Daniel Bryan or CM Punk? He would not even be considered slightly big if this was WWE 10-15 years ago.


----------



## Odo

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



joekeig said:


> Dude he is easily the most athletic big guy they have and he excites his moves better then anyone.* His superman punch, that jump kick from the floor and his spear are captivating moves.* I want rollins to get a push but I understand y they are pushing reigns.


They're also his only moves. His fate is to be popular on here for about 8 months before everybody gets tired of his manufactured push, especially as the other 2 Shield guys continue to earn their stripes, despite being 10 times the performers.

:draper2


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

He has the look that WWE wants out of a Top guy :vince :HHH2
He has improved in ring(I'm not expecting him to pull a Cesaro like ring style out of his ass) These past few week, hes been doing some cool spots.(Being around great talent like Ambrose and Rollins has helped him)
Now I see in the Main Event down the line eventually but I want to see with a IC or US title and maybe another Tag Team run.
I just don't want to see another Ryback like situation.


----------



## Gutwrench

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Batista's spear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns' spear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns isn't filler, well until he starts getting pops when Triple H is talking and it's back down the ladder with him.


You can't compare a spear taken by Ziggler and a spear taken by Reigns. Ziggler is gonna sell a better spear regardless of who delivers it. A spear, like most moves, is a two man dance. Batista's spear to someone like Jeff Hardy is gonna be more impressive than Reign's spear against me; for example.


----------



## IntellectualSavior

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

To be fair, Reigns fucked that spear up, not Batista.

Look at Reigns jump into the air - Batista doesn't even go low, he goes at a very nice angle.
Give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Rigby

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



Kaban said:


> He would not even be considered slightly big if this was WWE 10-15 years ago.


Newsflash: He's not in the WWE 10-15 years ago. Size is a strictly relative phenomenon based on contextual reference points in the environment. Based on reference points in the context of his working environment, Roman Reigns is big. It doesn't matter if Kurrgan, who was in the WWE 15 years ago, is taller, he's not a logical reference point.


----------



## hng13

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

No way man, they made him look nearly unbeatable in the Rumble.


----------



## Telos

Scan of that epic Shield poster from WWE Magazine :mark:



Spoiler: Shield goodness


----------



## SubZero3:16

I want one


----------



## insanitydefined

I think he'll end up being very similar to face Orton in 2010-2012, a badass who's mega over with the crowd and doesn't take any crap from anybody. I don't think he really has face of the company mic skills to be the heir to Cena, but he can definitely share that role with somebody like Punk and Orton have for the past few years.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



Rigby said:


> For a guy who's moveset is mostly just hitting guys, he's pretty damn entertaining. You need variety on your roster; not everyone can be a technical Cesaro type. He doesn't have loads of charisma, but he's not a Lance Storm borefest void of personality.
> 
> 
> And I assume the cheers the following night and the cheers he got before Batista ever stepped into the ring can be completely dismissed too? And them booing Sheamus when he was in the final three, they just mistook Sheamus for Batista, right?
> 
> It's one thing if you don't like the guy, but saying people who are giving him *the biggest pops of the night* don't actually like him? Your arm's gonna cramp up from grasping at all those straws.
> 
> EDIT: And the crowd burying the guy who's supposed to be the top face in the Rumble is not real heat.


He has got some cheers, but it is the height of exaggeration to say he has the biggest pops of the night. Please support your assertion with some video evidence.


----------



## The.Rockbottom

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



Fissiks said:


> it's arguable that NXT has some better talents than the main roster...
> 
> anyways, he rarely cuts a promo and when he does they usually suck and kill the mystique of his character and Rollins usually does all the heavy lifting in match and sets up Reigns to use the limited skill set he has in those high spots. Not to mention they marginalize the Ambrose and Rollins to prop up Reigns...When the company has to do this much to protect the guy than yeah maybe he needs to hone is craft a little down on NXT.
> 
> NXT isn't some fucking joke of a developmental program, it's arguably one of the best tv program they have in WWE. Reigns can be great but if they overpush him they way they have been doing, shoving him down out throats not letting the crowd get organically invested into the guy they will ruin him like they have ruined so many others that had the "look"


How is he going down your throat? He hasn't even won a huge match yet, only had 1 tag team title and some awesome spots that played to his strengths. You dislike him based on what MIGHT happen with him in the future, and you have no idea how rapidly he will improve or step up. Right now he is where he should be and is getting over. 

The real reason you don't like him is because you think some how him being pushed means Ambrose and Rollins will be pushed down but the fact is, if WWE see it in them they'll push them later on.


----------



## will321

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

Hmmmm Daniel Bryan has the crowd eating out of the palm of his hand and is a good wrestler but Roman Reigns is related to the Rock let's push him :vince2


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Hot photo!


----------



## Continuum

Ambrose looks so out of place in that pic its hilarious


----------



## IntellectualSavior

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



will321 said:


> Hmmmm Daniel Bryan has the crowd eating out of the palm of his hand and is a good wrestler but Roman Reigns is related to the Rock let's push him :vince2


Sad, but true.


----------



## Telos

Made the first pic myself :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> By the way I laughed when I found this.


:lmao 

Of course Dean got the violin. It's officially meant to be between us 



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> The rest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  yet more fanart


I love waking up to cute fanart. Especially adore that first one.



NeyNey said:


> I, personally, like it 'cause it is the way it is, some kind of
> "_Don't get in our way you motherfuckers!_"
> "_No, don't get in OUR way you dirty fucking hobos!_"
> Just a fight feeling, the feeling we got in the UK. :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if that storyline would be too long that feeling would be gone.
> Don't get me wrong, I'm still all in for a Bray/Dean Promo war.
> 
> That's why I really don't care if it's on EC or Wrestlemania.
> I mean people get what they want, a Shield vs. Wyatts match.
> How fucking awesome is that?
> And WWE even managed, that it makes a little sense.


It seems like a waste to put it on a minor PPV, for me--I mean, how many stable wars have we seen in forever? I do like how it started, but I wish we got more tension building to the showdown rather than something that took less than a week. It feels almost anticlimatic.

It'd still probably be the only match I look forward to with gusto at EC, but the shine is less than what it could have been 



RaneGaming said:


> Dean: Holding string above kitty so its jumping but just can't reach it
> Seth: Rocking a kitty in his arms blowing it kisses
> Reigns: Kitty on his shoulders poking it's head though his hair


OMG YES :mark: The Internet would not survive the onslaught



Telos said:


> Scan of that epic Shield poster from WWE Magazine :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shield goodness


Thank you very much :dance



Telos said:


> Made the first pic myself :lol


^ Jealous Ambrose and his revenge


----------



## JoMoxRKO

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

Whats so great about him?...... you cut his hair and give him new ring gear and you have "The Rock 2.0"


----------



## The.Rockbottom

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

WTF, everyone is over reacting a ridiculous amount. How has Reigns slow push affected Bryan at all? Apart from Bryan vs the Shield matches helping to get both parties over a lot.

Bryan is my favourite full time wrestler now that Punk has gone but you people are insane.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Was Roman Reigns a filler?*

*Nah, Reigns is a badass. His spear is awesome, his Superman punch is awesome and his whole look and style is awesome. Finally, someone who will get pushed that both I and upper management like.*


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

Hes a fkin beast thats why


----------



## Telos

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Oh yeah, you're allowed to call me Vicky, on the first one, he isn't a vampire, I just tried to draw him with his leather jacket and beanie and on the secomd one, his sitting on Damien's head,(kind of late drawing) I'm glad you liked them though.


LOL oh I see it now with the two drawings, nice! ^_^


----------



## gothicthug1999

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

*sniff sniff sniff* I smell Indy Lovers Hatred.........

The only reason people are gonna piss and moan about it is because its some unwritten law somewhere that says if you are in the indies, you are just greater than anyone else. So Reigns getting the Push means Rollins and Ambrose are getting The Shaft, and it doesnt sit well with people. No one is going to say jack shit when that big fucker from the Rumble gets his push, because he isnt paired with internet darlings. Reigns has the look, potential on the mic, and get this, cousins with the Rock. Now, you may scream nepotism at that, but what I hear is:

Rock never refused to lose, to anyone, ever, look it up, you wont find it.
Rock had amazing work ethic, he gave it his all for 7 years
Rock also, aside from HHH and HBK trying to sabotage his career, you wont hear anything bad about him backstage.
Rock would likely be telling Reigns to toe the line, man up and keep his head down and his mouth shut and he will go far. 

Unlike:

These indy wrestlers, that a lot of the time, seem to come in with an attitude, and a HUGE entitlement complex. Look, I dont care if ambrose took an electric ginsu knife to his head when he was backyard wrestling for 33 ********, if Ambrose is causing shit, and Reigns isnt, then yeah, I am gonna want to work with Reigns.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Brock Lesnar left the company?
> 
> Jack Swagger left the company?
> 
> Big E left the company?
> 
> Antonio Cesaro left the company?
> 
> Roman Reigns is big?


Exactly, though tbf, Reigns is bigger than Cesaro. Outweighs him by 30 lbs. You could factor in Cesaro's height advantage of 2 inches, but that'd only make them about the same size. And if you count Cesaro as a big guy then you have to include Orton and Del Rio who are both bigger as well. Point taken, however.



Arcturus said:


> I have to post these gifs again because some morons seem to think it makes sense to compare Reigns to Ryback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know the next time "the big guy" does this.


Oh, ok. Those are some cool moves/spots






















Let me know the next time "manufactured big guy" produces something watchable, on his own, that lasts longer than 5 or 10 minutes.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Telos said:


> Scan of that epic Shield poster from WWE Magazine :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shield goodness


That feels like a babyface Shield poster. Or maybe I'm reading too much into it.


----------



## truelove

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

Reigns is athletic,good looking, former college football star, got the body HHH and vince salvate over, Rocks cousin, wrestling is in his blood, his flawless hair, being booked as the strongest member of the most dominant faction in a long time, his spear looks very devastating unlike edges and batistas, he appeals to women,men and kids so yes he's obviously going to be great


----------



## cm dunk

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

wait why are people suddenly comparing him with the rock fpalm ? sure he's from the same lineage but even if you compare him with "rocky maivia" he's a trash.


----------



## truelove

Telos said:


> Scan of that epic Shield poster from WWE Magazine :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shield goodness


:mark::mark::mark::mark:me want some


----------



## jtav

Be great if they'd turn them face for a bit so I didn't feel so embarrassed rooting for them.

And they need a proper wall-sized poster.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: What is so great about Roman Reigns?*

He's only looking a million bucks right now because of his strong booking, but more importantly, he's being protected by Ambrose and Rollins. They're the proven ring generals and you can tell the WWE has a lot of faith in them by entrusting them to show Reigns the ropes so to speak. They're doing the majority of the high spots and taking the punishment while Reigns is there to pick up the pieces and spear the bejesus out of people. Needs more big impact moves though as Rhyno was doing the EXACT same thing when he was around.

He's still unproven in singles competition, and he's still relatively new in the scheme of things, but he's come on leaps and bounds from when he first started. His enthusiasm is for all to see and I still hope the guy succeeds.


----------



## DareDevil

Lol, the Dean Ambrose tag on tumblr is a mess right now because of the rumor of him appearing on TD, :lol those girls never get tired of their shit drama, do they?


----------



## Telos

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Lol, the Dean Ambrose tag on tumblr is a mess right now because of the rumor of him appearing on TD, :lol those girls never get tired of their shit drama, do they?


I'm oblivious to most of this gossip talk and I'm glad that I am. I follow Dean-Ambrose.net's Twitter feed and the lady in charge gets frustrated by the rumors and the stalkers and all that. It's no wonder Dean wants nothing to do with online social media.


----------



## Telos

What A Maneuver said:


> That feels like a babyface Shield poster. Or maybe I'm reading too much into it.


I'm not so sure that was the intention but I can definitely see how it can be interpreted that way.


----------



## Reaper

Telos said:


> I'm not so sure that was the intention but I can definitely see how it can be interpreted that way.


Wyatts are the major heel faction in the WWE. It's a safe bet that The Shield will be face by EC. But it'll probably be short-lived as a break up is coming really soon. With Punk gone, I wouldn't be surprised if that plan is set in motion earlier than originally planned with Reigns coming out of it as the face.


----------



## Telos

Reaper Jones said:


> Wyatts are the major heel faction in the WWE. It's a safe bet that The Shield will be face by EC. But it'll probably be short-lived as a break up is coming really soon. With Punk gone, I wouldn't be surprised if that plan is set in motion earlier than originally planned with Reigns coming out of it as the face.


Yeah I agree with you. The Shield should be the face/tweener in their battle with The Wyatt Family, with the group splitting shortly after.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah tweener most definitely. I can't picture the group as a whole in full babyface mode.


----------



## Clique

truelove said:


> Reigns is athletic,good looking, former college football star, got the body HHH and vince salvate over, Rocks cousin, wrestling is in his blood, his flawless hair, being booked as the strongest member of the most dominant faction in a long time, his spear looks very devastating unlike edges and batistas, he appeals to women,men and kids so yes he's obviously going to be great


Roman Reigns has a bright future ahead of him not only based on his commanding presence but as a Reigns fan I admittedly point out that the folks in charge favor him the most in The Shield. The breakout has been building since his dominant display at the Survivor Series in November. Reigns was the only member to pin CM Punk two weeks in a row, he gets most of the pin fall victories in The Shield tags, and now he has broken the Royal Rumble eliminations record in a single match. 

Reigns always gets to shine in spots timed and perfectly orchestrated for him to showcase the best of his ability i.e. Superman punch here, Spear finish/crash through the barricade aka best spot of the night and fans are becoming more receptive of him every week. Last week week in the Shield's tag match he got a pop for simply being tagged into the match and at the Royal Rumble his name was chanted. 

Couple his powerful presence and beastly moments (admittedly by design but he's getting over more every week) seem to have caught more people's attention over Ambrose's loose cannon-type personality or Rollins' ability to perform in the ring. I don't see the push slowing down and if everything such as booking & connecting with audiences falls into place just right for Roman Reigns and he continues to improve on his singles match performances, he will be a true breakout star once this unit disbands.


----------



## Reaper

Reigns is being seen as the next John Cena as per the dirt sheets. And as Tyrion pointed out in another thread, the WWE has proven with Reigns that they absolutely know how to make a star ... they just pick the ones they want over ones they don't. 

I think Reigns has a bright future as well, but given the feeling around the universe, Reigns push can backfire if they speed it up too much. But then, when it comes to Reigns, they know exactly what they're doing so I think he'll get over without too many problems.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Agreed. The WWE can always mess something up, but from what I'm seeing they're being especially careful with Roman. I wish nothing but the best for him. All three of those boys actually. I wonder if Roman even anticipated that this would be his path when he made the transition from NXT. :lol


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> Agreed. The WWE can always mess something up, but from what I'm seeing they're being especially careful with Roman. I wish nothing but the best for him. All three of those boys actually. I wonder if Roman even anticipated that this would be his path when he made the transition from NXT. :lol


Ah, Roman.

I remember in 2011 hunting down FCW eps online, trying to see more Dean, and finding Leakee for the first time. Noticed the fans liked him, and he had a good look. I saw potential, but never imagined he'd go on a record-setting tear like he has over the past few months. Really hope they time his main event push right. He's building quite a bit of momentum and will probably thrive as a singles competitior in the midcard with the right booking.

Still think he could use some more seasoning by staying with The Shield for another year, but they've teased this split for too long at this point to just stop now. :/


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah. It would be a good trolling if they decided to scrap the split for now. :lol Getting us all riled up like that. Seriously, though, I do hope they keep this push a slow one. Even though Reigns isn't my main guy of the group I still can dig it with what they're doing with him.


----------



## JacqSparrow

jtav said:


> Be great if they'd turn them face for a bit so I didn't feel so embarrassed rooting for them.
> 
> And they need a proper wall-sized poster.



:lol I feel even cooler rooting for them as heels. Though I suspect they'll go tweener at most against the Wyatts.




DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Lol, the Dean Ambrose tag on tumblr is a mess right now because of the rumor of him appearing on TD, :lol those girls never get tired of their shit drama, do they?


*imagines Seth giving Dean up-to-date reports on the Tumblr storm he's causing*




Reaper Jones said:


> Wyatts are the major heel faction in the WWE. It's a safe bet that The Shield will be face by EC. But it'll probably be short-lived as a break up is coming really soon. With Punk gone, I wouldn't be surprised if that plan is set in motion earlier than originally planned with Reigns coming out of it as the face.


This is the kind of thing I hope they won't rush with the Punk situation. The Shield story is the most organic thing they have right now. If they don't handle this smartly, Roman could suffer later on. Let his momentum build until the time is right.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kenny

REIGNS


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Telos said:


> Ah, Roman.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember in 2011 hunting down FCW eps online, trying to see more Dean, and finding Leakee for the first time. Noticed the fans liked him, and he had a good look. I saw potential, but never imagined he'd go on a record-setting tear like he has over the past few months. Really hope they time his main event push right. He's building quite a bit of momentum and will probably thrive as a singles competitior in the midcard with the right booking.
> 
> 
> 
> Still think he could use some more seasoning by staying with The Shield for another year, but they've teased this split for too long at this point to just stop now. :/



This i never thought he would become this big. I wish him the best though i love roman


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Clique said:


> Roman Reigns has a bright future ahead of him not only based on his commanding presence but as a Reigns fan I admittedly point out that the folks in charge favor him the most in The Shield. The breakout has been building since his dominant display at the Survivor Series in November. Reigns was the only member to pin CM Punk two weeks in a row, he gets most of the pin fall victories in The Shield tags, and now he has broken the Royal Rumble eliminations record in a single match.
> 
> Reigns always gets to shine in spots timed and perfectly orchestrated for him to showcase the best of his ability i.e. Superman punch here, Spear finish/crash through the barricade aka best spot of the night and fans are becoming more receptive of him every week. Last week week in the Shield's tag match he got a pop for simply being tagged into the match and at the Royal Rumble his name was chanted.
> 
> Couple his powerful presence and beastly moments (admittedly by design but he's getting over more every week) seem to have caught more people's attention over Ambrose's loose cannon-type personality or Rollins' ability to perform in the ring. I don't see the push slowing down and if everything such as booking & connecting with audiences falls into place just right for Roman Reigns and he continues to improve on his singles match performances, he will be a true breakout star once this unit disbands.


Yeah what this guy said.

I think will going in as tweeners against the Wyatts who simply are the more heelish group out of the two.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I watched Smackdown
How do you make spoilers?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Telos said:


> Ah, Roman.
> 
> I remember in 2011 hunting down FCW eps online, trying to see more Dean, and finding Leakee for the first time. Noticed the fans liked him, and he had a good look. I saw potential, but never imagined he'd go on a record-setting tear like he has over the past few months. Really hope they time his main event push right. He's building quite a bit of momentum and will probably thrive as a singles competitior in the midcard with the right booking.
> 
> Still think he could use some more seasoning by staying with The Shield for another year, but they've teased this split for too long at this point to just stop now. :/


100% Agree

2014 should be a Bryan/Punk Year and i feel if wwe push Reigns into title picture fan's will start to turn on him not because he isn't good but because once again he isn't Bryan,ziggler,Antonio Cesaro all 3 deserve a push and i feel all 3 should get there chance in main event scene before the shield even if it's just a few ppv's give them the chance to shine. Then at RR 2015 you can have reigns win the rumble and beat X at mania. 

People love slow build up's if you look at Bryan last year and this year so far it is almost exactly like Rock vs HHH (with rock getting screwed over and over by The McMahon-Helmsley Faction. and what happened at Backlash boom rock won and crowd exploded. I Feel this is 1 of the best way to build the "Peoples" Fan choice because it gets the heel's HEAT that is missing from most heel's today. Only problem is this time WWE didn't see what was infront of him and are now in a Oh fuck moment that they are need to fix. Last Raw a perfect proof the made last raw all about Bryan because they knew the crowd was going to be pissed and too be fair wwe did a great job of keeping the fan's happy.

I feel shield should be tweeners at EC then

As i have said before night after EC i would have Wyatt's take out Cena backstage (so superman doesn't come down to ring) have Bryan come down to ring demanding hunter get his ass out here now (because he got screwed again) then have hhh come down ramp as shield come through the crowd as hhh get's in the ring and call's for his boys(shield) to attack bryan have them just walk away with bryan kicking the hell out of hhh before hhh rolls out of ring pissed.

you just turned shield face's and on smackdown they can say something along the line's of hhh promised so much and he hasn't delivered on a single thing he said so shield are no more on his "payroll" and now the shield have 1 goal.... "drop mic and walk away"

as ppv's go on you have have shield Mess with all of hhh's boys Tag champ's,Orton,Batista 
costing them matches ect.

Have hhh announce if shield want to be on mania card they need to prove they want it. putting them in handicap matches (so we get 2 see some singles matches) then hhh being the asshole he is make it a triple threat match for dean's title at mainia (since i can't see any other story line for them at this point unless they do Sheamus + 2 more vs shield (when i come up with plot line's i like to stick with how the current story is going on and move from there)

Now everyone expects this too be the end of the shield instead after match have them all climb to there feet and stand in the ring holding each others hands in the air. Showing they are still a Team and it will take more than that 2 stop the shield from bringing justice.

forgive me for getting side tracked but

I feel punk is very smart and doing a work like his ROH "Work" i feel the original idea was punk to take time off after contract Ended (Not Resign) and return at a later point, now because of the way Bryan has now got a big spot light on himself it's a perfect time for punk to take the time off(Rest up) and come back at payback/battleground in a shocking return Screwing Bryan out of the title. Making Fan's Angry that once again Bryan has been screwed but this time by Punk or Corporate Punk and setting up a Summer of Bryan Working against the "Punk/Machine" to finally get the gold. Punk can once again go into classic heel mode saying Bryan was taking his glory and his "Spot" when he is the Best In The World and because a stupid crowd bought into a stupid catch phrase and punk was once again push too the side.

now that's out of the way from night after mania till Payback/Battleground you can have hhh giving shield the Punk/Bryan treatment of giving them lumberjack matches,Gauntlet matches Leading HHH/Orton/Billy Gun/Road Dog vs Shield and Bryan vs Batista for title(if he still has it) with guy all in black costing shield the match. And later in the night Guy all in black cost's Bryan the title revealing it's Punk.

Also since i think i went into booking mode a little too much am going to quickly end it
At MITB have reigns win then at SS you can have shield/bryan vs HHH and co with Dean Turning on shield! Crazy dean pissed reigns has put him in the shadows with seth trying to get them together until dean dodges spear and reigns hits seth  now shield at split and can have there battles.


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> 100% Agree
> 
> 2014 should be a Bryan/Punk Year and i feel if wwe push Reigns into title picture fan's will start to turn on him not because he isn't good but because once again he isn't Bryan,ziggler,Antonio Cesaro all 3 deserve a push and i feel all 3 should get there chance in main event scene before the shield even if it's just a few ppv's give them the chance to shine. Then at RR 2015 you can have reigns win the rumble and beat X at mania.
> 
> People love slow build up's if you look at Bryan last year and this year so far it is almost exactly like Rock vs HHH (with rock getting screwed over and over by The McMahon-Helmsley Faction. and what happened at Backlash boom rock won and crowd exploded. I Feel this is 1 of the best way to build the "Peoples" Fan choice because it gets the heel's HEAT that is missing from most heel's today. Only problem is this time WWE didn't see what was infront of him and are now in a Oh fuck moment that they are need to fix. Last Raw a perfect proof the made last raw all about Bryan because they knew the crowd was going to be pissed and too be fair wwe did a great job of keeping the fan's happy.
> 
> I feel shield should be tweeners at EC then
> 
> As i have said before night after EC i would have Wyatt's take out Cena backstage (so superman doesn't come down to ring) have Bryan come down to ring demanding hunter get his ass out here now (because he got screwed again) then have hhh come down ramp as shield come through the crowd as hhh get's in the ring and call's for his boys(shield) to attack bryan have them just walk away with bryan kicking the hell out of hhh before hhh rolls out of ring pissed.
> 
> you just turned shield face's and on smackdown they can say something along the line's of hhh promised so much and he hasn't delivered on a single thing he said so shield are no more on his "payroll" and now the shield have 1 goal.... "drop mic and walk away"
> 
> as ppv's go on you have have shield Mess with all of hhh's boys Tag champ's,Orton,Batista
> costing them matches ect.
> 
> Have hhh announce if shield want to be on mania card they need to prove they want it. putting them in handicap matches (so we get 2 see some singles matches) then hhh being the asshole he is make it a triple threat match for dean's title at mainia (since i can't see any other story line for them at this point unless they do Sheamus + 2 more vs shield (when i come up with plot line's i like to stick with how the current story is going on and move from there)
> 
> Now everyone expects this too be the end of the shield instead after match have them all climb to there feet and stand in the ring holding each others hands in the air. Showing they are still a Team and it will take more than that 2 stop the shield from bringing justice.


I love the idea of the shield turning on the authority and they would have good reason to with the 11 on 3 gauntlet match and their unfair DQ from the chamber match. That would legit get the crowd pumped.

I love that gif probably because it's true :lol


----------



## Telos

SóniaPortugal said:


> I watched Smackdown
> How do you make spoilers?





Spoiler: Type the subject here



Type the message here. It can be text or images or links.



Quote this post and you can see how it's done. Or you can also see it here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/misc.php?do=bbcode#Spoiler


----------



## Asenath

What the actual fuck is this tumblr drama about Dean allegedly being on Total Divas with Summer Rae about?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Asenath said:


> What the actual fuck is this tumblr drama about Dean allegedly being on Total Divas with Summer Rae about?



Probably some fan fiction going wild


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

I had assumed. I was wondering if there was some kind of source, but I'm not ready to go down the tumblr rabbithole.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

What Sheamus do you have against Dean shirt? 

It happened again in Smackdown


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Asenath said:


> I had assumed. I was wondering if there was some kind of source, but I'm not ready to go down the tumblr rabbithole.



:lol same here it wouldn't make any sense the guy is allergic to internet and social media, yet he would appear on some crappy reality show


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PUNKY

Asenath said:


> I had assumed. I was wondering if there was some kind of source, but I'm not ready to go down the tumblr rabbithole.


apparently some guy who in his bio on tumblr even says he likes to troll ambrose fangirls started some rumor that deans gonna be on td with summer, so now their all freaking out on there... :lmao not to mention the others that are freaking out because there's a pic of renee young arriving at at the arena at the same time as seth and dean.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SóniaPortugal said:


> What Sheamus do you have against Dean shirt?
> 
> 
> 
> It happened again in Smackdown



Uhm i can't wait :yum: its not good to spoil though naughty girl :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

This is why I only use tumblr as a porn aggregator and source for puppy and kitten .gifs.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> apparently some guy who in his bio on tumblr even says he likes to troll ambrose fangirls started some rumor that deans gonna be on td with summer, so now their all freaking out on there... :lmao not to mention the others that are freaking out because there's a pic of renee young arriving at at the arena at the same time as seth and dean.



Okay that's just stupid i thought fangirls would be smarter then that


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

- Dave Meltzer reported on the latest episode of Wrestling Observer Radio that with the addition of Summer Rae to Total Divas we should be seeing more of The Shield’s Dean Ambrose on the show. In WWE’s teaser for Season 2 it said: “Also, watch what WWE superstar the latest Total Diva, Summer Rae has her eyes on” and he could now confirm that superstar is The Shield’s Dean Ambrose.

I have my eye on dean Ambrose as well does that mean we are "dating"


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> Okay that's just stupid i thought fangirls would be smarter then that
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's why I only follow grown adults on there. I never hear about any tumblr drama until I come on here. The genuine thirst is too strong among those teen girls.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

RaneGaming said:


> - Dave Meltzer reported on the latest episode of Wrestling Observer Radio that with the addition of Summer Rae to Total Divas we should be seeing more of The Shield&#146;s Dean Ambrose on the show. In WWE&#146;s teaser for Season 2 it said: &#147;Also, watch what WWE superstar the latest Total Diva, Summer Rae has her eyes on&#148; and he could now confirm that superstar is The Shield&#146;s Dean Ambrose.
> 
> 
> 
> I have my eye on dean Ambrose as well does that mean we are "dating"



So its true ? :/


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

psycho bunny said:


> So its true ? :/
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Take everything with a pinch of salt 

after all the talk of total diva's i watched 4 episodes.

Bryan and his other half are the fav on the show.
I Hate the funkadactyls
John just seems to insult his other half and dodge questions.

I Want to see a male version of total diva's with

Bryan
Punk
Shield
Ziggler

now that would be a good show


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

RaneGaming said:


> Take everything with a pinch of salt
> 
> 
> 
> after all the talk of total diva's i watched 4 episodes.
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan and his other half are the fav on the show.
> 
> I Hate the funkadactyls
> 
> John just seems to insult his other half and dodge questions.
> 
> 
> 
> I Want to see a male version of total diva's with
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan
> 
> Punk
> 
> Shield
> 
> Ziggler
> 
> 
> 
> now that would be a good show



I really don't want to see him on that show. I fell in love with him because he seems to avoid the spotlights and drama, seeing him on that show would be so wrong to me.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

RaneGaming said:


> 100% Agree
> 
> 2014 should be a Bryan/Punk Year and i feel if wwe push Reigns into title picture fan's will start to turn on him not because he isn't good but because once again he isn't Bryan,ziggler,Antonio Cesaro all 3 deserve a push and i feel all 3 should get there chance in main event scene before the shield even if it's just a few ppv's give them the chance to shine. Then at RR 2015 you can have reigns win the rumble and beat X at mania.
> 
> People love slow build up's if you look at Bryan last year and this year so far it is almost exactly like Rock vs HHH (with rock getting screwed over and over by The McMahon-Helmsley Faction. and what happened at Backlash boom rock won and crowd exploded. I Feel this is 1 of the best way to build the "Peoples" Fan choice because it gets the heel's HEAT that is missing from most heel's today. Only problem is this time WWE didn't see what was infront of him and are now in a Oh fuck moment that they are need to fix. Last Raw a perfect proof the made last raw all about Bryan because they knew the crowd was going to be pissed and too be fair wwe did a great job of keeping the fan's happy.
> 
> I feel shield should be tweeners at EC then
> 
> As i have said before night after EC i would have Wyatt's take out Cena backstage (so superman doesn't come down to ring) have Bryan come down to ring demanding hunter get his ass out here now (because he got screwed again) then have hhh come down ramp as shield come through the crowd as hhh get's in the ring and call's for his boys(shield) to attack bryan have them just walk away with bryan kicking the hell out of hhh before hhh rolls out of ring pissed.
> 
> you just turned shield face's and on smackdown they can say something along the line's of hhh promised so much and he hasn't delivered on a single thing he said so shield are no more on his "payroll" and now the shield have 1 goal.... "drop mic and walk away"
> 
> as ppv's go on you have have shield Mess with all of hhh's boys Tag champ's,Orton,Batista
> costing them matches ect.
> 
> Have hhh announce if shield want to be on mania card they need to prove they want it. putting them in handicap matches (so we get 2 see some singles matches) then hhh being the asshole he is make it a triple threat match for dean's title at mainia (since i can't see any other story line for them at this point unless they do Sheamus + 2 more vs shield (when i come up with plot line's i like to stick with how the current story is going on and move from there)
> 
> Now everyone expects this too be the end of the shield instead after match have them all climb to there feet and stand in the ring holding each others hands in the air. Showing they are still a Team and it will take more than that 2 stop the shield from bringing justice.
> 
> forgive me for getting side tracked but
> 
> I feel punk is very smart and doing a work like his ROH "Work" i feel the original idea was punk to take time off after contract Ended (Not Resign) and return at a later point, now because of the way Bryan has now got a big spot light on himself it's a perfect time for punk to take the time off(Rest up) and come back at payback/battleground in a shocking return Screwing Bryan out of the title. Making Fan's Angry that once again Bryan has been screwed but this time by Punk or Corporate Punk and setting up a Summer of Bryan Working against the "Punk/Machine" to finally get the gold. Punk can once again go into classic heel mode saying Bryan was taking his glory and his "Spot" when he is the Best In The World and because a stupid crowd bought into a stupid catch phrase and punk was once again push too the side.
> 
> now that's out of the way from night after mania till Payback/Battleground you can have hhh giving shield the Punk/Bryan treatment of giving them lumberjack matches,Gauntlet matches Leading HHH/Orton/Billy Gun/Road Dog vs Shield and Bryan vs Batista for title(if he still has it) with guy all in black costing shield the match. And later in the night Guy all in black cost's Bryan the title revealing it's Punk.
> 
> Also since i think i went into booking mode a little too much am going to quickly end it
> At MITB have reigns win then at SS you can have shield/bryan vs HHH and co with Dean Turning on shield! Crazy dean pissed reigns has put him in the shadows with seth trying to get them together until dean dodges spear and reigns hits seth  now shield at split and can have there battles.



I like this... but then again, might be too creative for Creative. It plays out so well in my head though.




RaneGaming said:


> - Dave Meltzer reported on the latest episode of Wrestling Observer Radio that with the addition of Summer Rae to Total Divas we should be seeing more of The Shield&#146;s Dean Ambrose on the show. In WWE&#146;s teaser for Season 2 it said: &#147;Also, watch what WWE superstar the latest Total Diva, Summer Rae has her eyes on&#148; and he could now confirm that superstar is The Shield&#146;s Dean Ambrose.
> 
> I have my eye on dean Ambrose as well does that mean we are "dating"


Tsk, they got the wrong man. Dean's not the attention whore :lol




RaneGaming said:


> I Want to see a male version of total diva's with
> 
> Bryan
> Punk
> Shield
> Ziggler
> 
> now that would be a good show


I would watch that. Throw in Cesaro too. And appearances by AJ.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kariverson

RaneGaming said:


> 100% Agree
> 
> 2014 should be a Bryan/Punk Year and i feel if wwe push Reigns into title picture fan's will start to turn on him not because he isn't good but because once again he isn't Bryan,ziggler,Antonio Cesaro all 3 deserve a push and i feel all 3 should get there chance in main event scene before the shield even if it's just a few ppv's give them the chance to shine. Then at RR 2015 you can have reigns win the rumble and beat X at mania.
> 
> People love slow build up's if you look at Bryan last year and this year so far it is almost exactly like Rock vs HHH (with rock getting screwed over and over by The McMahon-Helmsley Faction. and what happened at Backlash boom rock won and crowd exploded. I Feel this is 1 of the best way to build the "Peoples" Fan choice because it gets the heel's HEAT that is missing from most heel's today. Only problem is this time WWE didn't see what was infront of him and are now in a Oh fuck moment that they are need to fix. Last Raw a perfect proof the made last raw all about Bryan because they knew the crowd was going to be pissed and too be fair wwe did a great job of keeping the fan's happy.
> 
> I feel shield should be tweeners at EC then
> 
> As i have said before night after EC i would have Wyatt's take out Cena backstage (so superman doesn't come down to ring) have Bryan come down to ring demanding hunter get his ass out here now (because he got screwed again) then have hhh come down ramp as shield come through the crowd as hhh get's in the ring and call's for his boys(shield) to attack bryan have them just walk away with bryan kicking the hell out of hhh before hhh rolls out of ring pissed.
> 
> you just turned shield face's and on smackdown they can say something along the line's of hhh promised so much and he hasn't delivered on a single thing he said so shield are no more on his "payroll" and now the shield have 1 goal.... "drop mic and walk away"
> 
> as ppv's go on you have have shield Mess with all of hhh's boys Tag champ's,Orton,Batista
> costing them matches ect.
> 
> Have hhh announce if shield want to be on mania card they need to prove they want it. putting them in handicap matches (so we get 2 see some singles matches) then hhh being the asshole he is make it a triple threat match for dean's title at mainia (since i can't see any other story line for them at this point unless they do Sheamus + 2 more vs shield (when i come up with plot line's i like to stick with how the current story is going on and move from there)
> 
> Now everyone expects this too be the end of the shield instead after match have them all climb to there feet and stand in the ring holding each others hands in the air. Showing they are still a Team and it will take more than that 2 stop the shield from bringing justice.
> 
> forgive me for getting side tracked but
> 
> I feel punk is very smart and doing a work like his ROH "Work" i feel the original idea was punk to take time off after contract Ended (Not Resign) and return at a later point, now because of the way Bryan has now got a big spot light on himself it's a perfect time for punk to take the time off(Rest up) and come back at payback/battleground in a shocking return Screwing Bryan out of the title. Making Fan's Angry that once again Bryan has been screwed but this time by Punk or Corporate Punk and setting up a Summer of Bryan Working against the "Punk/Machine" to finally get the gold. Punk can once again go into classic heel mode saying Bryan was taking his glory and his "Spot" when he is the Best In The World and because a stupid crowd bought into a stupid catch phrase and punk was once again push too the side.
> 
> now that's out of the way from night after mania till Payback/Battleground you can have hhh giving shield the Punk/Bryan treatment of giving them lumberjack matches,Gauntlet matches Leading HHH/Orton/Billy Gun/Road Dog vs Shield and Bryan vs Batista for title(if he still has it) with guy all in black costing shield the match. And later in the night Guy all in black cost's Bryan the title revealing it's Punk.
> 
> Also since i think i went into booking mode a little too much am going to quickly end it
> At MITB have reigns win then at SS you can have shield/bryan vs HHH and co with Dean Turning on shield! Crazy dean pissed reigns has put him in the shadows with seth trying to get them together until dean dodges spear and reigns hits seth  now shield at split and can have there battles.


Please yes. WWE HIRE THIS GUY NOW.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I highly doubt that Dean is going to be on the show. I guess having her eye on probably means a couple of shots of Dean walking around backstage (if this is even true). Anyhoo, there are more important things and people to discuss than tumblr rumours.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I watch Total Divas 
Actually needs more men 
The only good ones are Bryan and Cena 

Bryan = very good guy and dear, looks like John Cena WWE character

Cena = if someone kill everyone, will be John Cena. I love him 

Actually it was funny to see Dean in Total Divas
I would like to see what would be his kind of "character"


----------



## Joshi Judas

Dean on Total Divas? Jesus Christ fpalm

It's bad because:

a) You do NOT mess up Fandango and Summer Rae. They are perfect together. Also this could mean an on screen program between Dean and Fandango fpalm

b) It's DEAN FUCKIN' AMBROSE.............on Total Divas fpalm


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Dean on Total Divas? Jesus Christ fpalm
> 
> It's bad because:
> 
> a) You do NOT mess up Fandango and Summer Rae. They are perfect together. Also this could mean an on screen program between Dean and Fandango fpalm
> 
> b) It's DEAN FUCKIN' AMBROSE.............on Total Divas fpalm



This


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

RaneGaming said:


> - Dave Meltzer reported on the latest episode of Wrestling Observer Radio that with the addition of Summer Rae to Total Divas we should be seeing more of The Shield’s Dean Ambrose on the show. In WWE’s teaser for Season 2 it said: “Also, watch what WWE superstar the latest Total Diva, Summer Rae has her eyes on” and he could now confirm that superstar is The Shield’s Dean Ambrose.
> 
> I have my eye on dean Ambrose as well does that mean we are "dating"



Yes we are all dating Dean Ambrose, lol. seriously though if he appears on TD, I might actually watch it. oh and if he does appear, he'll be the star of TD, he's such a diva. haha, they should make a Total Superstarts and toss Roman Reigns in there, you know, because of how sassy he is, also Seth.


----------



## Asenath

SóniaPortugal said:


> I watch Total Divas
> Actually needs more men
> The only good ones are Bryan and Cena


You don't like The Uso Who Is Dating Naomi? HE IS COMEDY GOLD.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Asenath said:


> You don't like The Uso Who Is Dating Naomi? HE IS COMEDY GOLD.


I like him too-
But the "personality" of Bryan and Cena call me more attention because they are different than I was expecting


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

JacqSparrow said:


> I like this... but then again, might be too creative for Creative. It plays out so well in my head though.
> 
> 
> 
> I would watch that. Throw in Cesaro too. And appearances by AJ.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yea Cesaro would be fun as well 
you are correct it is far 2 creative for wwe creative also it makes sense and remembers what happened 2 weeks ago so it wont happen <3




kariverson said:


> Please yes. WWE HIRE THIS GUY NOW.


Glad you like the idea, there are a few holes it in that would need to be fixed but it was just a rough idea and am sure you can go back even further with details to make it all tie together


----------



## SóniaPortugal

(X)
Tumblr has many defects but then there is things like this on Tumblr


----------



## CALΔMITY

^^^ Shirtless Ambrose with battle scars...
Hnnnnngh










Seriously, though, it's damn sexy and yet also nice to just see personal stories like that. I liked the one Seth told about the scar on his back.


Also...so now Summer Rae supposedly has her eyes on Ambrose? She's done with Fandango? A character like Ambrose being on TD in general? Shit makes no sense.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SóniaPortugal said:


> (X)
> Tumblr has many defects but then there is things like this on Tumblr


Can I just say, whoa. It's too late at night for this kind of thing!




Calahart said:


> ^^^ Shirtless Ambrose with battle scars...
> Hnnnnngh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, though, it's damn sexy and yet also nice to just see personal stories like that. I liked the one Seth told about the scar on his back.


This gif = win.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

Total Divas isn't PG either is it? Ambrose is gonna work that poor girl like a gas station prostitute and then send her back to the end of line :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> Total Divas isn't PG either is it? Ambrose is gonna work that poor girl like a gas station prostitute and then send her back to the end of line :lol



He will probably be a dick to her, then she'll wine and bitch for one episode and then they will never speak of it again. You know like the jojo/gabriel story line.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> Total Divas isn't PG either is it? Ambrose is gonna work that poor girl like a gas station prostitute and then send her back to the end of line :lol


:lmao I can totally picture him doing that.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Deptford said:


> Total Divas isn't PG either is it? Ambrose is gonna work that poor girl like a gas station prostitute and then send her back to the end of line :lol


Sounds great 2 me


----------



## NeyNey

Spoiler: Smackdown



Just fucking Wow.

Rollins' second best Promo work since their Debut. :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## DareDevil

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Just fucking Wow.
> 
> Rollins' second best Promo work since their Debut. :banderas :banderas :banderas





Spoiler: NeyNey



Aww, man, can it be Smackdown time already?


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Just fucking Wow.
> 
> Rollins' second best Promo work since their Debut. :banderas :banderas :banderas





Spoiler: YOU BROKE MY HEART NEYNEY



Haven't seen it yet, but from what I've read it seems that he's back at being the mediator with Roman and Dean. It doesn't surprise me that Rollins would do great with his promo.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

How do you put spoilers?
I want to talk about Smackdown


----------



## JacqSparrow

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Just fucking Wow.
> 
> Rollins' second best Promo work since their Debut. :banderas :banderas :banderas





Spoiler: Thank you NeyNey



:mark: Cannot wait to see it! I hear he's being the peacemaker again.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Spoiler: Smachdown



Got it! :cheer 
I saw Smackdown :

They will make Dean vs. Roman in the future (almost 100% sure)

U.S. title was mentioned (Y)

Why that Triple H is against The Shield vs Wyatt Family? Triple H saw Frozen "Let it go"
I Love Dean Ambrose, I like Seth Rollins and i do not care about Roman Reigns. And something tells me that this will not change in the near future


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Spoiler: smackdown



HOLY FUCKING SHIT BALLS
SETH MOTHER FUCKING ROLLINS STEPPED UP TO THE PLATE AND THEN SOME. 

:banderas:banderas:banderas

So SO solid on the mic on Smackdown. :mark: 
Every-single-thing about the promo was GOAT. Rollins' delivery and emphasis was on damn point.
Him pushing his way in between Ambrose and Reigns and keeping them apart. Voice of reason. Such a face and looking more and more strong each time I see him. 

Rollins did such a great job of bigging up both Reigns and Ambrose. Making Ambrose's lack of title defences work in his favour, as people being too scared to face him and acknowledging the big deal of Reigns' breaking Kane's Rumble record. 


Ambrose and Reigns stepping up to each other..... Looked damn fantastic!
Reigns calling Ambrose 'real cute' when he said he wasn't sorry about trying to eliminate his ass LMFAO :lol
Ambrose calling Reigns "_BRAH_" LMFAO :lol 

Ambrose issuing the challenge to The Wyatts just like I wanted :clap
DAT VEIN POPPIN' IN HIS NECK THOUGH

Reigns' getting all up in Hunter's grill :mark:
Ambrose pacing the ring like a cage lion and smack talking Trips without a mic. 
TRIPS AND MY BOYS IN A RING TOGETHER. MY FEELS!!!!!! Seven year and 22 year old DYYYYING 

Anyone else notice that when Trips was looking around at all members of The Shield, he seems to linger a little more when he looks at Ambrose. Trips knows, HE KNOWS :mark: 


The match was solid as per usual. Shield and Bryan interact will always be GOAT

Reigns calling out WWE Sign Guy when Shield regrouped on the outside was LOL :lmao :lmao
"HALF TIME ADJUSTMENTS *FOOL*" 
:lol :lol :lol


So damn pumped for Wyatts and Shield. They have sold the PPV to me on that alone.


----------



## The.Rockbottom

Not sure if anyone has discussed this yet but when The Shield do break up, do you think any of them will keep the theme they have? It sounds badass so I could see Roman keeping it for awhile but since the other 2 will probably turn on him, it might not make sense story wise.

I think Rollins might keep the gear for awhile and possibly the theme just to give him some more character so he stands out from the rest of the roster.


----------



## Telos

The.Rockbottom said:


> Not sure if anyone has discussed this yet but when The Shield do break up, do you think any of them will keep the theme they have? It sounds badass so I could see Roman keeping it for awhile but since the other 2 will probably turn on him, it might not make sense story wise.
> 
> I think Rollins might keep the gear for awhile and possibly the theme just to give him some more character so he stands out from the rest of the roster.


It's a distinctively heel theme so if anyone keeps it, it may be Dean Ambrose (I think he's the only one out of the group with a speaking part in the theme, particularly when he says "Shield"). The funny thing is Roman Reigns has been the first to come to mind when I hear that theme play, so maybe he keeps it. In fact that's who I'd pick to keep it. Can't see Seth Rollins having it.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler: smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY FUCKING SHIT BALLS
> SETH MOTHER FUCKING ROLLINS STEPPED UP TO THE PLATE AND THEN SOME.
> 
> :banderas:banderas:banderas
> 
> So SO solid on the mic on Smackdown. :mark:
> Every-single-thing about the promo was GOAT. Rollins' delivery and emphasis was on damn point.
> Him pushing his way in between Ambrose and Reigns and keeping them apart. Voice of reason. Such a face and looking more and more strong each time I see him.
> 
> Rollins did such a great job of bigging up both Reigns and Ambrose. Making Ambrose's lack of title defences work in his favour, as people being too scared to face him and acknowledging the big deal of Reigns' breaking Kane's Rumble record.
> 
> 
> Ambrose and Reigns stepping up to each other..... Looked damn fantastic!
> Reigns calling Ambrose 'real cute' when he said he wasn't sorry about trying to eliminate his ass LMFAO :lol
> Ambrose calling Reigns "_BRAH_" LMFAO :lol
> 
> Ambrose issuing the challenge to The Wyatts just like I wanted :clap
> DAT VEIN POPPIN' IN HIS NECK THOUGH
> 
> Reigns' getting all up in Hunter's grill :mark:
> Ambrose pacing the ring like a cage lion and smack talking Trips without a mic.
> TRIPS AND MY BOYS IN A RING TOGETHER. MY FEELS!!!!!! Seven year and 22 year old DYYYYING
> 
> *Anyone else notice that when Trips was looking around at all members of The Shield, he seems to linger a little more when he looks at Ambrose. Trips knows, HE KNOWS *:mark:
> 
> 
> The match was solid as per usual. Shield and Bryan interact will always be GOAT
> 
> Reigns calling out WWE Sign Guy when Shield regrouped on the outside was LOL :lmao :lmao
> "HALF TIME ADJUSTMENTS *FOOL*"
> :lol :lol :lol
> 
> 
> So damn pumped for Wyatts and Shield. They have sold the PPV to me on that alone.





Spoiler: Smackdown



I also noticed that.
Triple H looked longer to Dean, even though Dean is out of view of the camera.
Thank you very much
I'm not imagining things :cheer


----------



## CALΔMITY

It made sense to repeat the theme at the rumble for each individual man. Although I can't predict the future, I'd like to think that they would all have their own individual theme. The current theme just has "SHIELD" written all over it, so for the group to disband and one of them retain that theme doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Reaper

I'm sooo done with the WWE. Can't even get motivated to stream Smackdown today. This is the first time since mania last year that I haven't wanted to watch the WWE. At first I thought that the Shield and Bryan might be enough to keep me motivated, but I guess not. Was more of a Punk fan that I wanted to admit. 

Those who've seen it, tell me how good it was and whether I should spend time watching just for the Shield?


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> It made sense to repeat the theme at the rumble for each individual man. Although I can't predict the future, I'd like to think that they would all have their own individual theme. The current theme just has "SHIELD" written all over it, so for the group to disband and one of them retain that theme doesn't make much sense to me.


Agreed. What may happen is one of them (Roman) may have a modified version of the theme that over time gets further and further removed from the original. Much like Roman's cousin The Rock, whose theme was originally derived from The Nation of Domination's theme.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Spoiler: response to Smackdown stuff



:lmao on the Frozen reference, Sonia. Now I'm just thinking about HHH singing that.

Everything else: :mark: Downloading SD now. When the breakup happens, it is going to be so epic.





The.Rockbottom said:


> Not sure if anyone has discussed this yet but when The Shield do break up, do you think any of them will keep the theme they have? It sounds badass so I could see Roman keeping it for awhile but since the other 2 will probably turn on him, it might not make sense story wise.
> 
> I think Rollins might keep the gear for awhile and possibly the theme just to give him some more character so he stands out from the rest of the roster.


I'd like the theme to remain something that belongs to the group alone. It would feel wrong otherwise. I'm sure they'll each get a fitting theme when they go solo.

Reaper, Shield/Bryan are my therapy right now. At least I can count on them to always deliver regardless of the situation.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Shield and Wyatts trash talk on Smackdown bama

Match was only made a few days ago but already the words are flying and the promos are chilling. This is going to kick ass.

WAR GAMES PLEASE


----------



## Joshi Judas

Bray did say "War" and "Games". We can hope :mark: :mark: :mark:

Gang war bitch :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

:mark: OMG!! I seriously cannot wait for SD!!


----------



## Honey Bucket

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> :mark: OMG!! I seriously cannot wait for SD!!


Why wait?

http://watchwrestling.tv/home/watch-wwe-smackdown-13114/


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Reaper Jones said:


> I'm sooo done with the WWE. Can't even get motivated to stream Smackdown today. This is the first time since mania last year that I haven't wanted to watch the WWE. At first I thought that the Shield and Bryan might be enough to keep me motivated, but I guess not. Was more of a Punk fan that I wanted to admit.
> 
> Those who've seen it, tell me how good it was and whether I should spend time watching just for the Shield?


I totally feel ya in this post... I'm not watching for the main event wrestler's. Mid-card/upper mid card talents are the only thing keeping me interested right now. 

I think for a long time, deep down, I've only been watching for The Shield because them (along with Punk and Bryan) encapsulate what pro wrestling is to me - strong characters who evolve and they can back it up in the ring. 

It definitely worth a watch for The Shield, even if you grab it online and just skip through. Sometimes I find myself doing that. Sometimes I prefer watching Smackdown because I can pick and choose what I want to see.


----------



## Deptford

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Why wait?
> 
> http://watchwrestling.tv/home/watch-wwe-smackdown-13114/


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

(whenever I type that it is me screaming at my computer for various happy reasons)


----------



## Lariatoh!

I know I'm playing captain obvious but with the break up coming soon I just wanted to say Shield Seth is 1000 times better than head banging face NXT Seth. I really hope he doesn't go back to that stupid NXT gimmick when the Shield is over. Seth has been a stand out lately. The Architect stuff is pretty cool, even though he should be called the strategist... The architect sounds like he was the mind behind the Shield even though there is no leader and that sort of stuff has never been revealed nor should it, gives mystery to the group.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Spoiler:  smackdown


----------



## DareDevil

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Why wait?
> 
> http://watchwrestling.tv/home/watch-wwe-smackdown-13114/


Thank you for the link, but, I like to watch it on my TV, anyway thank you though. Since the only part I care about is of The Shield. better to skip useless crap.


----------



## Telos

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Why wait?
> 
> http://watchwrestling.tv/home/watch-wwe-smackdown-13114/


:mark::mark::mark:

ALL THE GREEN REP



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Thank you for the link, but, I like to watch it on my TV, anyway thank you though. Since the only part I care about is of The Shield. better to skip useless crap.


That's usually how I do it when it's an ep that can wait, since I DVR Raw and SD. This however cannot wait! Plus the commercials are skipped for me so that's an added bonus.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Spoiler: Smackdown



Reasons to love Dean Ambrose: 

"Cute, real cute" at Roman

not being quiet and silent when Triple H spoke. This is why triple H look at him most of the time


----------



## Deptford

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Thank you for the link, but, I like to watch it on my TV, anyway thank you though. Since the only part I care about is of The Shield. better to skip useless crap.


Well, you can always re-watch the shield on here. That's what I'm gonna do 

youtube never shows their full segments :angry:


----------



## tbp82

tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler:  smackdown


I know it's storyline but if that was real ya'll boy Dean just ask for a deathwish. Love It.


----------



## DareDevil

tbp82 said:


> I know it's storyline but if that was real ya'll boy Dean just ask for a deathwish. Love It.


Lol, Dean asking for a death wish, I think Dean would be the first one to stab a bitch.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Crazy Dean!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

tbp82 said:


> I know it's storyline but if that was real ya'll boy Dean just ask for a deathwish. Love It.


You're telling me this shit isn't real ........

























I jest, I jest...

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Deptford

RaneGaming said:


> Crazy Dean!


I honestly think I would be more scared of being in the ring with crazy Dean than I would with Taker just speaking as a worker :lmao


----------



## tbp82

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Lol, Dean asking for a death wish, I think Dean would be the first one to stab a bitch.


Dean would start the fight with Roman Then run and lock himself in the bathroom when he finally forced Roman to come back at him.

Seth would be the voice of reason saying come on guys don't do this.

Reigns would be looking at Dean like is this little man crazy to get in my face.


----------



## CALΔMITY

crazydean face needs to be a smiley :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> crazydean face needs to be a smiley :lmao


Second this.. :lmao


----------



## Telos

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Lol, Dean asking for a death wish, I think Dean would be the first one to stab a bitch.


Quoted for truth


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Second this.. :lmao










Well I tried... :lmao

Posted it in the smiley request thread. Hopefully it actually gets accepted.


----------



## Telos

Also, it looks like this is not taking place _in_ the Elimination Chamber, which is a slight disappointment.


----------



## DareDevil

tbp82 said:


> *Dean would start the fight with Roman Then run and lock himself in the bathroom when he finally forced Roman to come back at him.*


Ha, yeah right, ok
I can see Seth being the pacifist one though.



Calahart said:


> .


:mark: OMG!! This is the best thing ever!


----------



## Bushmaster

Telos said:


> Also, it looks like this is not taking place _in_ the Elimination Chamber, which is a slight disappointment.


It would be hard to do in an actual Elimination Chamber match because one group would always have the advantage for alittle while unless 2 people escaped from the pod each time :hmm::


----------



## Eddie Ray

i've lost interest in the shield since they started mega-pushing Reigns. I just can't dig it. they were at their best when all 3 were equal, now its just Reigns propaganda and I won't be a part of it. apart from their upcoming match with Wyatts, I haven't been interested in anything they are doing and even that will probably be an excuse to make the other two look weak in comparison to Reigns.

I can't wait for Ambrose to break free and be the next star to get over without a mega push from management.


----------



## Telos

Anyone else hear Roman bark at that fan during the commercial break?

Some dude in a red hat was saying something about "first quarter" or whatever and Roman was like "Halftime adjustments, fool!"


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Anyone else hear Roman bark at that fan during the commercial break?
> 
> Some dude in a red hat was saying something about "first quarter" or whatever and Roman was like "Halftime adjustments, fool!"


I don't know how to sports, so I don't know the lingo, but still...I laughed. :lmao


----------



## Telos

SoupBro said:


> It would be hard to do in an actual Elimination Chamber match because one group would always have the advantage for alittle while unless 2 people escaped from the pod each time :hmm::


Best way to play it out is this:

- Start with Rollins and Harper
- Rowan first to be released from his pod, Ambrose and Reigns freaking out as Rollins getting beat down
- Wyatt released next, now it's three on one and have to think Triple H set up the Shield for this
- Reigns busts out of his pod early, Ambrose tries but is unsuccessful and has to wait
- Ambrose gets out last

It's either that or Ambrose gets out, then Wyatt, then Reigns last


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> I don't know how to sports, so I don't know the lingo, but still...I laughed. :lmao


In sports, halftime is when the two teams take a breather for 15 minutes and go back into their locker rooms. Halftime adjustments are when the teams see how the game has gone and then adjust their strategy accordingly. Roman has a background in football so I'm not surprised to hear it come from him.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

I am going to be quite sad when the Shield breaks up. They are a really good team and very diverse unlike the Wyatts that are composed of three "Duck Dynasty" reject powerhouses.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> Well I tried... :lmao
> 
> Posted it in the smiley request thread. Hopefully it actually gets accepted.


YAAAAAAASSSSSSSSS
:lmao

Cally you are the damn best




Telos said:


> Anyone else hear Roman bark at that fan during the commercial break?
> 
> Some dude in a red hat was saying something about "first quarter" or whatever and Roman was like "Halftime adjustments, fool!"


Yup, WWE Sign Guy I believe it was :lmao... 
The way he over emphasised *FOOL* was hilarious



-

And as for it not happening in the Chamber... Yeah, it disappointing.

Really wanted Bray and Dean to meet last. Just let those two crazies go out at in the squared circle :mark: 

Someone mentioned War Games rules? 
I mean it can't just be another six-man-tag. It's gotta have a twist. People have been wanting this for so long, they need to go all out if they aren't carrying it out to Mania 30. These are the two three-man-factions that have grabbed everyone's attention, it needs to be incredibly special. 

This is the only match selling the entire EC PPV to me at the moment.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I am glad my beloved smiley has gained positive reception. :lol



Telos said:


> In sports, halftime is when the two teams take a breather for 15 minutes and go back into their locker rooms. Halftime adjustments are when the teams see how the game has gone and then adjust their strategy accordingly. Roman has a background in football so I'm not surprised to hear it come from him.


Ah that makes sense from a football fan's POV. I know about him being in football before. He nerds out so much about football on twitter. :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> Well I tried... :lmao
> 
> Posted it in the smiley request thread. Hopefully it actually gets accepted.


Great work i don't have talent for that


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Well I tried... :lmao
> 
> Posted it in the smiley request thread. Hopefully it actually gets accepted.


Hope they will turn it in a smily its as epic as this one :lelbrock


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Spoiler: spoiler

































Their sassiness enlightens me every time


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their sassiness enlightens me every time





Spoiler: Bunny



Omg, the last gif made them look like they were about to kiss.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Spoiler: Bunny
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, the last gif made them look like they were about to kiss.





Spoiler: spoiler



thank god I'm not a man, else people could see I would think really dirty things now:cena5


----------



## SóniaPortugal

"Bad Seed Rising: Talking Feuds, The Shield and Nope With Dean Ambrose" 
On autobiographical ultra-violence with one of the WWE's premier practitioners of the form.

Dean is a Orton fanboy 

Christian...


----------



## vanboxmeer

I will say, Rollins has improved tremendously as a character. In fact, over the course of this whole stable, he went from my least cared about guy in this tandem to now my favorite. I hope they do a swerve at Mania and he is the one who goes over. They don't have to pin Reigns, and he can still be made to look super strong. Ambrose will find a way to the top simply because he has the mind to do it.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

> *Last things to ask: Who do you travel with? Who do you want to feud with in the future?*
> 
> [Voice rises enthusiastically] Christian is just so unbelievably good. I mean, I always knew Christian was really good. Working with Christian, he's been here for so long and has so much experience, you realize his brain is a super-evolved version of my brain [with] the way he sees matches play out, the way he comes up with things, especially in tag matches and stuff like that. Christian's a guy who I've only had a small sampling of working with. Christian's a guy I want to spend a lot more time in the ring with.


FOR THE LOVE OF GOD MAKE THIS HAPPEN..... It's a frigging gift to creative. Like we discussed a couple of pages back the seeds for this feud are already planted. Just let him and Christian do their thing already!




> Every once in a while, somebody comes to me and is like, 'I saw this match on the Internet or something where you were doing this or doing that or something crazy, and I was like, 'What are you doing? That was the craziest thing I've ever seen!''* I'll just be like, 'Yeah, that's how I used to be, man. That's how I used to have to earn a dollar.*'


BIB kinda made me a little upset... Jeeze



> *Are you familiar with the phenomenon of “Nope” online?*
> 
> I've seen some of those, like the picture with the—Yeah, I got you. I know what you're talking about.


Makes me absolutely LOL how he has no idea what a meme is :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

tylermoxreigns said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD MAKE THIS HAPPEN..... It's a frigging gift to creative. Like we discussed a couple of pages back the seeds for this feud are already planted. Just let him and Christian do their thing already!


Just think if at the end of every year WWE let the fan's Pick 5 feuds they wanted 2 see in the next year and we got too vote and top 5 we saw!


----------



## Wynter

Damn, I wish they had video of Dean talking about Christian. 
He must have looked so adorable getting all excited and enthusiastic at the thought of feuding with him :lol.
Love how passionate Jon is about wrestling and how he's constantly trying to learn more.



RaneGaming said:


> Just think if at the end of every year WWE let the fan's Pick 5 feuds they wanted 2 see in the next year and we got too vote and top 5 we saw!


That would be so perfect :mark:

They would have to rig it a little because Randy Orton and Cena would never get tv time again if fans got to choose feuds lol

A lot of under pushed guys would get some shine for sure if fans had that choice.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Damn, I wish they had video of Dean talking about Christian.
> He must have looked so adorable getting all excited and enthusiastic at the thought of feuding with him :lol.
> Love how passionate Jon is about wrestling and how he's constantly trying to learn more.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be so perfect :mark:
> 
> They would have to rig it a little because Randy Orton and Cena would never get tv time again if fans got to choose feuds lol
> 
> A lot of under pushed guys would get some shine for sure if fans had that choice.


well it would just be 5 feuds so randy and cena can still get there time on screen  but i must say i loved this week being all about Bryan it was so nice and fresh  can't wait to see if monday will be all about bryan again  since at this point i think wwe is scared of getting the reaction they got at rumble

and i agree that's the point under pushed guys would get a chance to shine and show what they can do  and i think it would be great to let fan's pick since we all know it's scripted happy fan's = paying fan's when am happy i buy more


----------



## Deptford

lol Dean loves his friends so much. That part about Christian makes Dean seem like he just really wants to be Christian cuz he likes him so much and it's adorable. 
I don't get why guys call this "dickriding" and generally don't like it when their friends talk about them like that. Guys are too political and shit irl most of the time for no reason.. or at least in my experience.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

edit: nvm. didn't see it was posted in the last page already :hmm:



Spoiler: SD



Holy shit the promo! :mark: Really love how all three of these guys now have their own distinct personalities withing the group. Dean the psycho, Roman the bad-ass muscle and Seth the voice of reason.
Everyone did a really good job. Seth and Roman both have come a long way promo wise since the debut. 

the way Ambrose sold the Brogue again :banderas


----------



## Telos

Wished this would've led to a feud. So much potential.


----------



## Deptford

Dean's promos are like fine wine. It's such a shame that it was only a WWE.com promo. Damn.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Telos said:


> Wished this would've led to a feud. So much potential.


:mark:



Deptford said:


> Dean's promos are like fine wine. It's such a shame that it was only a WWE.com promo. Damn.


Of course shit like this is thrown up on WWE.com because they need the hits and traffic for the website to generate those $$$$. They know Ambrose +
Promo's = $$$$

Just annoying because this is the stuff that gets guys over. Shield are popular even with their lack of promo time so just imagine how much bigger (that does read right to me, but we'll got with it lol) they would be if television time was utilised in a more beneficial way. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

Stay fabulous forever Roman <3



Spoiler: Smackdown


----------



## tbp82

Great opening segment on Smackdown. Good work by all. Dat Roman Chant!!!!!!


----------



## truelove

Damn these 3 should never break up... epic promo stuff by all 3


----------



## SubZero3:16

That opening segment aaahhhhhhhhhhh :mark: :mark: :mark:

Seth was soooo good :banderas

Loved Ambrose going off in the background :mark:

Loved the little confrontation between Ambrose and Reigns :banderas

Loved The Shield standing up to Triple H :banderas

I wonder if Trips is the devil that the Wyatts speak about :hmm:

Dem Reigns chants :banderas

The crowd popping at The Shield beating The Wyatts :mark: :mark:

Did The Shield just turn face as the lesser of two evils


----------



## tbp82

I'm gonna say The Shield didn't turn face but Roman's coming across that way.


----------



## truelove

That last line by hhh hinted he'd fuck them over


----------



## SóniaPortugal

The chants on Smackdown sound so fake :side: :argh:


----------



## Deptford

damn im missing SD again. Oh well at least it's linked in here but still  no live discussion with you guys  

Im kindd of new and not use to watching SD!!! lol.


----------



## Wynter

SóniaPortugal said:


> The chants on Smackdown sound so fake :side: :argh:


Agreed. Smackdown has terrible audio editing and it really takes me out of the experience a bit. I wish they made it a little less obvious that they pipe in chants and boos.


----------



## truelove

Can they stop saying the members of the shield? Its been those three since day one the audience knows who the shield are by now...


----------



## Bushmaster

vanboxmeer said:


> I will say, Rollins has improved tremendously as a character. In fact, over the course of this whole stable, he went from my least cared about guy in this tandem to now my favorite. I hope they do a swerve at Mania and he is the one who goes over. They don't have to pin Reigns, and he can still be made to look super strong. Ambrose will find a way to the top simply because he has the mind to do it.


:clap

Rollins doesn't get enough credit. He has improved a great deal, he isn't as good as Dean on the mic but he has become so good that the difference between them isn't as noticeable as it once was. Not sure the Jeff Hardy comparisons can continue if he keeps improving.


----------



## jtav

Wasn't Rollins tremendously over as a face in ROH? He seems pretty decent on the mic, he's bloody fantastic in the ring, and he came off as pretty likable in that promo. Would love to see a face turn and IC title push from the guy at some point.


----------



## DareDevil

tylermoxreigns said:


> Makes me absolutely LOL how he has no idea what a meme is :lmao


Makes me feel a strange combination of pride and embarrassment.


----------



## jtav

And er, Dean should go without a shirt more often. *discreetly wipes mouth*


----------



## SubZero3:16

That ending sequence on Smackdown :banderas :banderas :banderas

Dean and Sheamus :mark: :mark:

Seth and Bryan :mark: :mark:

Roman and Rey :mark: :mark:

It was one of the better Shield matches that I have seen in a while

that Bray Wyatt promo tho :banderas He is ridiculously good and Luke wasn't bad at all either

Oh I want Dean and Bray to go at it on the mics on Raw :banderas :banderas

P.S. I love Sheamus….. for reasons


----------



## tbp82

In the words of JBL "This Reigns is impressive" yet another amazing night from Reigns. They continue to book him crazy strong. Ironic that despite all that happened last week Bryan couldn't get one win.


----------



## Bushmaster

Just watched the promo again :banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas

Seth was definitely the best tonight, he was the MVP. So glad that he has improved so much. These guys are always together and i imagine them all helping eachother out. Seth helping Reigns with his selling and Dean helping Seth with his promos. Dean was the closest to being a complete package so he didn't need much help from the other 2.


----------



## Soulrollins

I'm already sick of the Shield as a stable, strange on me, because i used to love everything that involves The Shield as a group.

But now that Reigns is getting pushed hard using Rollins and Ambrose as a springboard, i'm not interesting anymore to see him together. Hopefully thet give to Rollins and ambrose more time and character development.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SD thoughts:

Dean looking pissed off all the way. So much crazy! And that interlude with Roman :mark: That was intense! And Seth just being fed up with all the infighting. 

Dean is just magnetic :lol Even HHH thinks so.

That Wyatt promo :mark: And Luke Harper actually talked! I'm sold on this match.



Calahart said:


> Well I tried... :lmao
> 
> Posted it in the smiley request thread. Hopefully it actually gets accepted.


:clap Love it!



Telos said:


> Best way to play it out is this:
> 
> - Start with Rollins and Harper
> - Rowan first to be released from his pod, Ambrose and Reigns freaking out as Rollins getting beat down
> - Wyatt released next, now it's three on one and have to think Triple H set up the Shield for this
> - Reigns busts out of his pod early, *Ambrose tries* but is unsuccessful and has to wait
> - Ambrose gets out last
> 
> It's either that or Ambrose gets out, then Wyatt, then Reigns last


I'd really like to see those attempts.



SóniaPortugal said:


> "Bad Seed Rising: Talking Feuds, The Shield and Nope With Dean Ambrose"
> On autobiographical ultra-violence with one of the WWE's premier practitioners of the form.
> 
> Dean is a Orton fanboy
> 
> Christian...


Great interview. :lol I can just imagine a feud where the "voices" in both Dean and Orton's heads are going at it.

Christian's back now--give the man what he wants! 



tylermoxreigns said:


> BIB kinda made me a little upset... Jeeze
> 
> Makes me absolutely LOL how he has no idea what a meme is :lmao


I had feels for that too. Stark reminder.

:lol The lack of knowledge about memes is adorable. It really is.


----------



## tbp82

Soulrollins said:


> I'm already sick of the Shield as a stable, strange on me, because i used to love everything that involves The Shield as a group.
> 
> But now that Reigns is getting pushed hard using Rollins and Ambrose as a springboard, i'm not interesting anymore to see him together. Hopefully thet give to Rollins and ambrose more time and character development.


Wondering what took you so long to realize they were using Dean and Seth to protect Roman that's been evident since their first promo. I'm glad though Reigns is my favorite and is gonna be big time


----------



## CALΔMITY

Okay so in the Shield's early promo...

Damn, Rollins really just took the whole cake and ran off with it tonight. Seth really has gotten so much better with his promos. He was totally believable. Ambrose (like always) worked his magic tonight, but for once he wasn't the only great speaker. I'm so happy that these three boys are learning from each other. Reigns, of course, is still a man of few words, but at least his body language spoke volumes. That's where he is stronger as apposed to actually speaking. He has gotten a bit better as well when it comes to giving his 2 cents.

I was :mark: when Roman got all up in Dean's face. Seeing Dean bicker with just about anyone is refreshing. However it was nice to see Rollins be the peacekeeper in this situation.

When HHH came out I was fine with it, but the end of the segment seemed rather lackluster considering how amazing it was when it was just the Shield out there. I dunno, it just seemed like so much buildup like it was going to go somewhere even greater and then HHH just goes from, "You don't want this boys." to, "Okay fine." in no time.

Well whatevs. Shield vs Wyatt enthusiasts are finally getting their (possibly) dream match. :lol




I pretty much skipped everything else because I give no shits about everything else.

That main event match tho! :mark:

Mysterio...I liked him when I watched wrestling in 2003, but I'm getting tired of seeing him around. He has no entertainment value to me anymore, but that's just me personally. I fucking (literally) verbally THANKED Reigns for finally spearing the shit out of Mysterio. I mean come ON, 2~3 619 attempts on Reigns? It's such a stupid finisher anyway.

/rant over

The rest of the match was pretty solid. I swear, Shaemus is such an enabler. I hope that WWE pairs Ambrose with Shaemus more often so we get more torso shots. I've also noticed that Bryan and Seth do that submission spot quite often. I can't give specifics, but Rollins seems to almost always be the target of that...whatever they call that move Bryan does. :lol

I like how the egos of the shield sometimes get in the way and lead to drama, but at the end of the night when they come together in matches they're back to fighting strategically and working together to save each others' asses and come out dominant.


----------



## #Mark

tbp82 said:


> Wondering what took you so long to realize they were using Dean and Seth to protect Roman that's been evident since their first promo. I'm glad though Reigns is my favorite and is gonna be big time


Yeah, but it's become so blatant to the point where it's hard to enjoy the act. I like all three a lot and I'm really looking forward to what the future holds for all of them but it's essentially become an avenue just to showcase Reigns. They've become a glorified version of the Wyatts now. 

I'm still super excited for the Shield/Wyatts match though :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

#Mark said:


> Yeah, but it's become so blatant to the point where it's hard to enjoy the act. I like all three a lot and I'm really looking forward to what the future holds for all of them but it's essentially become an avenue just to showcase Reigns. They've become a glorified version of the Wyatts now.
> 
> I'm still super excited for the Shield/Wyatts match though :mark:


Yes it sucks to see Reigns super pushed while the other 2 don't get to shine as much but i'm a fan of all 3 and enjoy seeing them together. I understood why they booked 1 person strong in Nexus but all 3 of these guys are talented, Dean and especially Seth get to showcase their talent once in a while but it's at the point where they look considerably weaker than Reigns. To the point where i don't even want a triple threat match at Mania anymore because i see it ending with a dbl spear to Dean and Seth :lmao


But just watched their promo for a 4th time :banderas, amazing amazing work by Seth and the tension between Reigns and Ambrose was great. That Wyatt promo later in the night was even better :mark:


----------



## Deptford

why don't they let the shield shine this much on RAW as they do on SD? It's always way more awesome than 1/2 of what RAW shows. Does Vince just like, not watch SD and see what these guys are really capable of with the mic and some story telling???


----------



## Bushmaster

You talking about Raw? The show where they cut out promos, entrances and even matches due to time constraints? We'd miss out in some dancing segments or pointless backstage skits if they gave the Shield more time.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Can someone gif Seth selling that shoulderblock from Sheamus and flipping over before tagging Reigns? :lmao


----------



## Deptford

SoupBro said:


> You talking about Raw? The show where they cut out promos, entrances and even matches due to time constraints? We'd miss out in some dancing segments or pointless backstage skits if they gave the Shield more time.


Ikr?? 
"Can't cut out R-Truth dancing for the 12th week in a row we just fucking can't have that at all that notion is literally insane!" -probably creative verbatim 

fpalm

that and the fact that Dean and Seth would definitely get over more with the casual audience and WWE doesn't like it when people get over without them having already planned it bc somehow that's bad and more work?


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> When HHH came out I was fine with it, but the end of the segment seemed rather lackluster considering how amazing it was when it was just the Shield out there. I dunno, it just seemed like so much buildup like it was going to go somewhere even greater and then HHH just goes from, "You don't want this boys." to, "Okay fine." in no time.


This just made me suspect that HHH is planning something to derail the Shield now that they've started mouthing off at him. He really gave in too easily.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> This just made me suspect that HHH is planning something to derail the Shield now that they've started mouthing off at him. He really gave in too easily.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yup. It seems to me that Trips may be the devil that Bray speaks about. Trips probably knows more about the Wyatts than he's letting on. He didn't try to disuade them by saying that the Wyatts are crazy etc it sounded as if he knew more than he was letting on. It would be interesting if they actually followed through on it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> This just made me suspect that HHH is planning something to derail the Shield now that they've started mouthing off at him. He really gave in too easily.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup. It seems to me that Trips may be the devil that Bray speaks about. Trips probably knows more about the Wyatts than he's letting on. He didn't try to disuade them by saying that the Wyatts are crazy etc it sounded as if he knew more than he was letting on. It would be interesting if they actually followed through on it.


I didn't even consider that. :lol

If that does wind up being the case, then that would be a great way to keep the story going.


----------



## Kratosx23

That'd be so stupid I could see them doing it to try to ruin the Wyatt's.

:wyatt - "Bring down the Machine"

:wyatt - works for the Machine

fpalm

The cult leader should not be taking orders. The devil he's talking about should be the actual devil, not a person.


----------



## CALΔMITY

As long as Trips doesn't come out in a cult robe and claim it was him all along I'll be good. 8*D


----------



## Kratosx23

You know, maybe if Triple H actually was the higher power, it'd give me some confidence that he's willing to push Bray Wyatt as a top star, because nothing that he's involved in is allowed to fail. But it's a terrible angle.


----------



## Joshi Judas

No HHH involvement in the Wyatts angle please. Just doesn't fit in at all with Bray's character. 

You know I'd love seeing a Bray promo where he totally spooks Steph out. Bitch has it coming :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

And if they can't have a Chamber match at the ppv, atleast make it a 3 v 3 elimination tag team match at the ppv. As long as they don't let Ambrose and Rollins get eliminated early and make Reigns take out Harper and Rowan by himself. Just want a good old fashioned fight. Like the Von Erichs vs The Freebirds.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> As long as Trips doesn't come out in a cult robe and claim it was him all along I'll be good. 8*D


Don't post things like that! You'll give Trips ideas.

Not to derail the shield talk too much but let's say it's Trips fpalm okay Wyatts attack Bryan and now Cena so obviously he doesn't want them as the face of the company. He doesn't want Orton either. Who does he want as the face? Batista?

Now I want another promo on Raw with Dean and Bray going at it. That promo that Bray gave on Smackdown was perfectly chilly :banderas Especially the part about ' don't invite us in your yard, we might just want to stay' or along those lines. Bray is such a brilliant speaker. He sounds as if he could tell the best horror stories.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You know, maybe if Triple H actually was the higher power, it'd give me some confidence that he's willing to push Bray Wyatt as a top star, because nothing that he's involved in is allowed to fail. But it's a terrible angle.


I'm getting shades of Corporate Ministry. With Stephanie as "Sister Abigail" the whole time.

I want to see everyone having equally strong showings at EC. Seeing Seth's and Dean's finishers again wouldn't hurt 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Don't post things like that! You'll give Trips ideas.
> 
> Now I want another promo on Raw with Dean and Bray going at it. That promo that Bray gave on Smackdown was perfectly chilly :banderas Especially the part about ' don't invite us in your yard, we might just want to stay' or along those lines. Bray is such a brilliant speaker. He sounds as if he could tell the best horror stories.


:lmao

Agreed. Bray really is good at this. He sounded really spooky. It's almost Taker-esque in its mystique because you kind of wonder for a second what the Shield just got themselves into.

As a response, though, it would be awesome if Dean just laughs everything off on Raw like there's nothing freaky enough to scare him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

SubZero3:16 said:


> Don't post things like that! You'll give Trips ideas.
> 
> Not to derail the shield talk too much but let's say it's Trips fpalm okay Wyatts attack Bryan and now Cena so obviously he doesn't want them as the face of the company. He doesn't want Orton either. Who does he want as the face? Batista?


Yes. Batista. fpalm


----------



## DA

Just watched SmackDown, all three were great on the mic, especially Seth.

Hunter will probably end up fucking them over, no doubt. I enjoyed this Wyatt promo for a change, I'm actually pumped for ths match already. :mark:

DAT spear on Mysterio :mark: 

Reminded of those times Kaitlyn would almost spear AJ in half, and since I hate both AJ and Mysterio, I :mark: :mark: :mark:'d when it happened.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Deptford said:


> why don't they let the shield shine this much on RAW as they do on SD? It's always way more awesome than 1/2 of what RAW shows. Does Vince just like, not watch SD and see what these guys are really capable of with the mic and some story telling???


THANK YOU :clap

Week in and week out the likes of The Shield/Wyatts/Bryan have been carrying the damn taped show with ease. It's annoying how they don't utilise the 3 hours of raw properly. Its like the rumours of them giving ADR more match time on last week's Raw because of lack of CM Punk - Why not just give younger talent time to showcase themselves instead of making me want to fall asleep to the likes of ADR :fpalm 





Quoth the Raven said:


> And if they can't have a Chamber match at the ppv, atleast make it a 3 v 3 elimination tag team match at the ppv. *As long as they don't let Ambrose and Rollins get eliminated early and make Reigns take out Harper and Rowan by himself.* Just want a good old fashioned fight. Like the Von Erichs vs The Freebirds.



Super pissed if that happens, but not gonna hold my breath at this point. It's expected now. Just gotta take enjoy from what they give us. Le sigh. :side::side:


----------



## #Mark

Man this angle will be awesome.. I really would prefer it happen at Mania but I'm just happy it's even happening. The Wyatts promo was fantastic and I loved the opening Shield promo. I wonder if they're ever gonna address the obvious connection between the Wyatts and Hunter. For the sake of the angle, I just hope they don't do any singles matches between the two groups.

Almost forgot, Reigns' trash talking was hilarious. The Shield were outside gathering after Sheamus sent them out and some fan chants something like "You're losing at the end of the first quarter. Give up now!" Reigns then turns and points to him and says "HALFTIME ADJUSTMENTS FOOL!" :lol


----------



## Impeccable Sin

JacqSparrow said:


> :lmao
> 
> Agreed. Bray really is good at this. He sounded really spooky. It's almost Taker-esque in its mystique because you kind of wonder for a second what the Shield just got themselves into.
> 
> As a response, though, it would be awesome if Dean just laughs everything off on Raw like there's nothing freaky enough to scare him.


Dean freaked out after Bray's promo though lol. 


DA said:


> Just watched SmackDown, all three were great on the mic, especially Seth.
> 
> Hunter will probably end up fucking them over, no doubt. I enjoyed this Wyatt promo for a change, I'm actually pumped for ths match already. :mark:
> 
> DAT spear on Mysterio :mark:
> 
> Reminded of those times Kaitlyn would almost spear AJ in half, and since I hate both AJ and Mysterio, I :mark: :mark: :mark:'d when it happened.


Funny how you say you hate AJ, & compliment her in the same post.


----------



## Joshi Judas

That wasn't just any fan- it was Sign Guy Rick, probably the most famous WWE fan ever :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SóniaPortugal said:


> The chants on Smackdown sound so fake :side: :argh:


That's because they are fake.



tylermoxreigns said:


> THANK YOU :clap
> 
> Week in and week out the likes of The Shield/Wyatts/Bryan have been carrying the damn taped show with ease. It's annoying how they don't utilise the 3 hours of raw properly. Its like the rumours of them giving ADR more match time on last week's Raw because of lack of CM Punk - Why not just give younger talent time to showcase themselves instead of making me want to fall asleep to the likes of ADR :fpalm
> 
> 
> Super pissed if that happens, but not gonna hold my breath at this point. It's expected now. Just gotta take enjoy from what they give us. Le sigh. :side::side:


This, seriously I really don't give a fuck about anyone else on the roster anymore except these 2 stables and Cesaro. I hate it that all these overrated talentless assholes, or oldtimers get all the tv time on raw while they have such young amazing talent.

I haven't seen sd yet, but from what I've read here I'm really excited :mark: I hope the shield will get in a serious storyline now, from now they have been beating up wrestlers, or have been the corporate lackeys. I seriously believe that they can still do many things as a stable.





















Sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## CALΔMITY

I need to go back and see bray's promo. I pretty much skipped everything in between the shield promo and their match at the end.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I kinda do enjoy watching these two bicker. Roman's like Dean's ma boy but I'm gonna punch his lights out if he don't get outta ma face!



































Best bromance ever!


----------



## tbp82

SubZero3:16 said:


> I kinda do enjoy watching these two bicker. Roman's like Dean's ma boy but I'm gonna punch his lights out if he don't get outta ma face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best bromance ever!



Ambrose is like the little dog who keeps barking at the big dog Roman and its just a matter of time before the big dog gets mad and snaps at the little dog and sends him off wimpering. You guys gotta hope after Roman destroys Dean that his character recovers.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I really enjoy the bickering as well. Dean means we'll I'm sure. Just a tad too chaotic for his own good. :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ambrose acts like such a dick when he gets all up in Roman's face :lmao

It's brilliant :lol

And Seth took charge of the whole situation and explained Ambrose's lack of title defenses brilliantly :lol


----------



## Telos

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ambrose acts like such a dick when he gets all up in Roman's face :lmao
> 
> It's brilliant :lol
> 
> And Seth took charge of the whole situation and *explained Ambrose's lack of title defenses brilliantly* :lol


That got a laugh out of me when I heard that from him :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> THANK YOU :clap
> 
> Week in and week out the likes of The Shield/Wyatts/Bryan have been carrying the damn taped show with ease. It's annoying how they don't utilise the 3 hours of raw properly. Its like the rumours of them giving ADR more match time on last week's Raw because of lack of CM Punk - Why not just give younger talent time to showcase themselves instead of making me want to fall asleep to the likes of ADR :fpalm


Gad, ADR fpalm. It's really a shame--with the depth of the roster, all you can do with the lack of Punk is give more time to someone who hasn't really gotten much reaction short of that double-turn with Ziggler while Ziggler is relegated to being lucky if he's featured.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Best bromance ever!


And to think two of them were about to claw each other's faces off at the start :lol



Quoth the Raven said:


> Ambrose acts like such a dick when he gets all up in Roman's face :lmao
> 
> It's brilliant :lol
> 
> And Seth took charge of the whole situation and explained Ambrose's lack of title defenses brilliantly :lol


:lol Smart move by Seth


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ambrose acts like such a dick when he gets all up in Roman's face :lmao
> 
> It's brilliant :lol
> 
> And Seth took charge of the whole situation and explained Ambrose's lack of title defenses brilliantly :lol


That's because Seth hates to see his parents …er… brothers fighting.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> That got a laugh out of me when I heard that from him :lol


Same omg :banderas
Dean was all like awwwyea consider ego stroked.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's because Seth hates to see his parents …er… brothers fighting.


Like so?










Poor kid :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Like so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor kid :lmao


Oh dear god... :lmao
You guys...


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> Like so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor kid :lmao


Exactly. As you can see in this shot they were arguing over whether to get the deep dish pizza or the thin crust. Poor Sethie doesn't care and just wants pepperoni.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> Like so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor kid :lmao


:lmao it are always the children that suffers the most.


Found these, they made me laugh more then it should


----------



## tylermoxreigns

JacqSparrow said:


> Like so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor kid :lmao


Oh I see you making Ambrose the bitch :lol

-

Guys I just got back from shopping and managed to find the Rey Mysterio WWE Magazine.... Meaning I have The amazing Shield poster!! *I REPEAT:* I have the GOAT Shield poster YAYAYAYAYAYYYYYYY! :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer 

I had to contain myself in the shop getting this thing. 

I am 22 years old and I'm thinking about putting a wrestling poster up on the back of my bedroom door. I haven't done this shit since I was 7.

Seriously, I opened it and it was a lot bigger than I thought it was going to be  










What is my life, seriously?! Someone, hold me. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm 24 and I have a Labyrinth poster on the bedroom door and a Tank Girl poster on the wall. :lol You're never too old for that shit.

Congrats on the Shield poster! :dance
*holds you*


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Guys I just got back from shopping and managed to find the Rey Mysterio WWE Magazine.... Meaning I have The amazing Shield poster!! *I REPEAT:* I have the GOAT Shield poster YAYAYAYAYAYYYYYYY! :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> I had to contain myself in the shop getting this thing.
> 
> I am 22 years old and I'm thinking about putting a wrestling poster up on the back of my bedroom door. I haven't done this shit since I was 7.
> 
> Seriously, I opened it and it was a lot bigger than I thought it was going to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is my life, seriously?! Someone, hold me. :lol :lol :lol


*holds tylermoxreigns and then grabs the poster from behind her back*










:dance


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh I see you making Ambrose the bitch :lol
> 
> -
> 
> Guys I just got back from shopping and managed to find the Rey Mysterio WWE Magazine.... Meaning I have The amazing Shield poster!! *I REPEAT:* I have the GOAT Shield poster YAYAYAYAYAYYYYYYY! :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> I had to contain myself in the shop getting this thing.
> 
> I am 22 years old and I'm thinking about putting a wrestling poster up on the back of my bedroom door. I haven't done this shit since I was 7.
> 
> Seriously, I opened it and it was a lot bigger than I thought it was going to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is my life, seriously?! Someone, hold me. :lol :lol :lol


Wow is it that big? The magazine hasn't come out yet in my country :vince7. You're so lucky.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> *holds tylermoxreigns and then grabs the poster from behind her back*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dance


You scoundrel.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Randumo24 said:


> Dean freaked out after Bray's promo though lol.


I'm sorry, but when exactly did Dean 'freak out'? I never saw anything of the sort.
I'm pretty sure it's been established that Ambrose isn't scared of the Wyatt family, considering how the others have to stop him going full psycho whenever he's around them.

I can't wait to see him and Bray square off, because Dean is like the only guy he can't really intimidate or freak out - because they're as fucking nuts as each other.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> You scoundrel.


and I'm quite proud of myself too


----------



## tylermoxreigns

psycho bunny said:


> Wow is it that big? The magazine hasn't come out yet in my country :vince7. You're so lucky.


A2 size, pretty big. I was expecting the usual mediocre A3 :cheer:cheer
No doubt this thing is gonna get everywhere eventually. Usually the UK is a month behind on the mags, it's weird.





SubZero3:16 said:


> *holds tylermoxreigns and then grabs the poster from behind her back*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dance
















Calahart said:


> You scoundrel.


:lmao :lmao

GOAT icon strikes again. 
That thing is relevant, necessary and very much needed. They better accept it.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Guys I just got back from shopping and managed to find the Rey Mysterio WWE Magazine.... Meaning I have The amazing Shield poster!! *I REPEAT:* I have the GOAT Shield poster YAYAYAYAYAYYYYYYY! :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> I had to contain myself in the shop getting this thing.
> 
> I am 22 years old and I'm thinking about putting a wrestling poster up on the back of my bedroom door. I haven't done this shit since I was 7.
> 
> Seriously, I opened it and it was a lot bigger than I thought it was going to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is my life, seriously?! Someone, hold me. :lol :lol :lol


*holds* :dance YAY!!!!!!

Psh, no judgment. I would put it up and I'm 25. Alas, it will never be found in my neck of the woods, bah.



Calahart said:


> You scoundrel.


:lmao Please tell me this will soon be an existing smiley. So appropriate!


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> and I'm quite proud of myself too


Dealing with it.
Question is...
Can _YOU_ deal?











tylermoxreigns said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> GOAT icon strikes again.
> That thing is relevant, necessary and very much needed. They better accept it.


Agreed. I hope I get lucky and Seabs likes it enough. If not then well there's always imgur. :ambrose





ROMAN PROPOSING TO DEAN 









lols :mark:
Stahp it Roman. Punk needs Dean more than ever now!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Dealing with it.
> Question is...
> Can _YOU_ deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I hope I get lucky and Seabs likes it enough. If not then well there's always imgur. :ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROMAN PROPOSING TO DEAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lols :mark:
> Stahp it Roman. Punk needs Dean more than ever now!


That image :lol. I just watched the promo, Dean really reminded me of my 8 year old cousin when he does one of his tantrums


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> ROMAN PROPOSING TO DEAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lols :mark:
> Stahp it Roman. Punk needs Dean more than ever now!


Aww, Big E's so happy for them :lol

I just realized I haven't seen these in here yet!



















Now now, Sheamus--Dean does need to breathe. And if you don't mind, for heaven's sake, give Seth a turn sometime.


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> That image :lol. I just watched the promo, Dean really reminded me of my 8 year old cousin when he does one of his tantrums


Haha his tantrums are adorbs.

















Also LEL













JacqSparrow said:


> Aww, Big E's so happy for them :lol
> 
> I just realized I haven't seen these in here yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now now, Sheamus--Dean does need to breathe. And if you don't mind, for heaven's sake, give Seth a turn sometime.


As much as I'd love for Shaemus to punch all of their chests for our viewing pleasure I am more than alright with just Dean for now. Maybe Shaemus will go for the others if they give up the tactical vests. :lol


----------



## NeyNey

Just watched the Promo AGAIN, Seth... :banderas



Quoth the Raven said:


> And Seth took charge of the whole situation and explained Ambrose's lack of title defenses brilliantly :lol


Loved it. :lol 
That's why he was even more awesome during his Promo. I was like "_YEAH!!! TELL 'EM SETH TELL 'EM!!!_" 



tylermoxreigns said:


> I am 22 years old and I'm thinking about putting a wrestling poster up on the back of my bedroom door.


27, It's over my bed. 8*D



>


Okay, this one is awesome. :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

*high fives neyney*
Show pics!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

NeyNey said:


> Just watched the Promo AGAIN, Seth... :banderas
> 
> 
> Loved it. :lol
> That's why he was even more awesome during his Promo. I was like "_YEAH!!! TELL 'EM SETH TELL 'EM!!!_"
> 
> 
> 
> 27, It's over my bed. 8*D


I'm 22, if I get to buy the magazine I will have to try to find a spot in my room to hang it up. I've got way too many anime posters :hmm:


----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't have enough posters. >___>
The TWO posters I own are from years ago. I'm not used to having money to get myself things yet.


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> I'm 22, if I get to buy the magazine I will have to try to find a spot in my room to hang it up. I've got way too many anime posters :hmm:


Share?  

I had to throw away my last Harry Potter poster after termites got to it *sigh*


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> 27, It's over my bed. 8*D


Why didn't I think of that?










:lmao :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> Share?
> 
> I had to throw away my last Harry Potter poster after termites got to it *sigh*


Awwh that sucks. I don't have any pictures and my camera is broken :argh: I've got Beelzebub,Death note,Fairy tail,Angel Beats,Chobits,vampire diaries and undertaker on my wall


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Haha his tantrums are adorbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also LEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I'd love for Shaemus to punch all of their chests for our viewing pleasure I am more than alright with just Dean for now. Maybe Shaemus will go for the others if they give up the tactical vests. :lol


----------



## Aficionado

I like how Seth spun the fact Dean hasn't defended the US Title by saying no one had the guts to fight him for it. A simple play on words and it made him appear that much better.


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


>


I've never had the proper opportunity to use that gif. I love it so. :lol



Aficionado said:


> I like how Seth spun the fact Dean hasn't defended the US Title by saying no one had the guts to fight him for it. A simple play on words and it made him appear that much better.


I liked that too. It seemed so legit too. It's amazing what a powerful promo can do.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

These are AWESOME


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> These are AWESOME


These are way cool


----------



## CALΔMITY

Agreed. Holy shit I'm almost tempted to change my signature.

Saved for now.


----------



## tbp82

Aficionado said:


> I like how Seth spun the fact Dean hasn't defended the US Title by saying no one had the guts to fight him for it. A simple play on words and it made him appear that much better.


I know this is probably to much to ask of WWE. But, wouldn't it make sense for them to keep playing up the fact that no one will challenge Dean for the title and then have Roman challenge Dean for the title?


----------



## CALΔMITY

tbp82 said:


> I know this is probably to much to ask of WWE. But, wouldn't it make sense for them to keep playing up the fact that no one will challenge Dean for the title and then have Roman challenge Dean for the title?


If the WWE played their cards right with their hype machine, then that would be totally do-able. I'd be okay with this.


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> Awwh that sucks. I don't have any pictures and my camera is broken :argh: I've got Beelzebub,Death note,Fairy tail,Angel Beats,Chobits,vampire diaries and undertaker on my wall


Death Note! :mark: That collection sounds awesome.



tylermoxreigns said:


> These are AWESOME


Um, WOW. *saves*



tbp82 said:


> I know this is probably to much to ask of WWE. But, wouldn't it make sense for them to keep playing up the fact that no one will challenge Dean for the title and then have Roman challenge Dean for the title?


When Seth said that no one dared challenge Dean for the title, I thought of this old FCW promo:

http://vimeo.com/84967638

It would really make the US Title feel like a big deal if they emphasize the fact that Roman is the only one who has dared challenge for it in almost a year.


----------



## Deptford

That gif of the shield definitions is awesome. 

In the future, I would love it if WWE spun it as to where the whole idea of the shield was Dean's and the other two went through and excelled at it but eventually realized how fucked up it was or something. Puts over crazy and egomaniac Dean and is a solid thing to think for two faces.

Ok... it mainly puts over Dean but whateva whatevaaa


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> Death Note! :mark: That collection sounds awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, WOW. *saves*
> 
> 
> 
> When Seth said that no one dared challenge Dean for the title, I thought of this old FCW promo:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/84967638
> 
> It would really make the US Title feel like a big deal if they emphasize the fact that Roman is the only one who has dared challenge for it in almost a year.



Thanks, but its to much, I have to make room for my shield poster :lol. Loved the comparison with that fcw vid you shared


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Holy hell you lot just gave me a few hours of *science* thanks <3










strange part of tumblr



























and last how i feel about shield breakup


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

RaneGaming said:


> Holy hell you lot just gave me a few hours of *science* thanks <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strange part of tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last how i feel about shield breakup


Yeah I saw those fish thingies too, they creeped me out


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

psycho bunny said:


> Yeah I saw those fish thingies too, they creeped me out












indeed


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


>


The ambassador of sass.









Yeah I saw those fishy pics... I wish there was one for Dean and Seth for the lawls. Lord if only Pyro could see the bray one. :banderas


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> The ambassador of sass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I saw those fishy pics... I wish there was one for Dean and Seth for the lawls. Lord if only Pyro could see the bray one. :banderas


That one made me :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> That one made me :lol


I break out in laughter every time I see it. I've seen that pic more than 10 times now.


----------



## Wynter

"My soul smiles at just the thought of your quivering hands waving those whites flags hiiigh in the air."
"You reap what you sow. You three boys, picked a _beautiful _hill, to die on."
Luke and Bray delivering that sexy ass promo :banderas 









Okay, between those amazing ass promos delivered from the boys and Wyatts, I am officially hyped for EC :mark: :mark: :mark:
_This_ is what I wanted between the two stables. Some great promos to get the tension flowing.
My body is *so *ready for more of these :cheer

If the wrestling gods have any love for me, this feud will continue on after Elimination Chamber. 
I'm not saying all the way to WrestleMania, but this is just too good to end there :mark:.

Three weeks is _not_ enough for me. 
I've waited so long for this feud and just want to savor it for as long as possible :lenny

So much gold is delivered on Smackdown. Shame they don't do the same for Raw.
Get rid of those filler matches and add in some segments/promos instead.

Between Smackdown and the WWE App, there's so much lovely that a good chunk of the fans don't see.

I know I'm really late to the marking, but I just had to get that out :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> "My soul smiles at just the thought of your quivering hands waving those whites flags hiiigh in the air."
> "You reap what you sow. You three boys, picked a _beautiful _hill, to die on."
> Luke and Bray delivering that sexy ass promo :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, between those amazing ass promos delivered from the boys and Wyatts, I am officially hyped for EC :mark: :mark: :mark:
> _This_ is what I wanted between the two stables. Some great promos to get the tension flowing.
> My body is *so *ready for more of these :cheer
> 
> If the wrestling gods have any love for me, this feud will continue on after Elimination Chamber.
> I'm not saying all the way to WrestleMania, but this is just too good to end there :mark:.
> 
> Three weeks is _not_ enough for me.
> I've waited so long for this feud and just want to savor it for as long as possible :lenny
> 
> So much gold is delivered on Smackdown. Shame they don't do the same for Raw.
> Get rid of those filler matches and add in some segments/promos instead.
> 
> Between Smackdown and the WWE App, there's so much lovely that a good chunk of the fans don't see.
> 
> I know I'm really late to the marking, but I just had to get that out :lol


I really hope wwe creative will make something big of this feud


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> I really hope wwe creative will make something big of this feud


Me too. I wasn't necessarily against a feud between the two factions, but originally I didn't care as much if it became a thing or not. Just from one night of smackdown I have completely changed my outlook. So much can be done with this.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> Me too. I wasn't necessarily against a feud between the two factions, but originally I didn't care as much if it became a thing or not. Just from one night of smackdown I have completely changed my outlook. So much can be done with this.


I always knew the feud was going to be good but i have always been worried about 3 small factor's 1.how long feud last's 
2.How the shield lose 
3.Pushing the fact a split is happening in our face so much that we end up just counting the seconds till it happens.


----------



## DareDevil

I'm late, well last night's SD was so fucking awesome, I totally enjoyed it through, I totally loved the opening promo of The Shield, the tension and Seth trying to keep them in line, also going againts hhh's will, my bro said something really interesting about that, he said, 'don't you think triple H is setting the shield up?' Because he agreed so easily to give The Shield a match againts The Wyatt family at EC, also The Wyatts promo againts The Shield, I was marking out so much last night.


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


>


love that gif 



WynterWarm12 said:


> "My soul smiles at just the thought of your quivering hands waving those whites flags hiiigh in the air."
> "You reap what you sow. You three boys, picked a _beautiful _hill, to die on."
> Luke and Bray delivering that sexy ass promo :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, between those amazing ass promos delivered from the boys and Wyatts, I am officially hyped for EC :mark: :mark: :mark:
> _This_ is what I wanted between the two stables. Some great promos to get the tension flowing.
> My body is *so *ready for more of these :cheer
> 
> If the wrestling gods have any love for me, this feud will continue on after Elimination Chamber.
> I'm not saying all the way to WrestleMania, but this is just too good to end there :mark:.
> 
> Three weeks is _not_ enough for me.
> I've waited so long for this feud and just want to savor it for as long as possible :lenny
> 
> So much gold is delivered on Smackdown. Shame they don't do the same for Raw.
> Get rid of those filler matches and add in some segments/promos instead.
> 
> Between Smackdown and the WWE App, there's so much lovely that a good chunk of the fans don't see.
> 
> I know I'm really late to the marking, but I just had to get that out :lol


 You see I spent nearly half of last year begging for a Shield/Wyatt feud and now that it's here, it's even more glorious than I'd imagine. Smackdown was always my favourite of the two shows. More matches and more meaningful promos instead of Raw's yappity yap yap all the time that goes nowhere.


----------



## Callisto

Calahart said:


>


Eagerly awaiting for Vince to form an amazing duo out of Cesaro and Ambrose. My dream team.

The greatness that would ensue, lord it'd be too much. :banderas


----------



## Deptford

All my wrestling fan time has been so busy with this CM Punk nonsense that I'm missing the Wyatt-Shield feud :angry::angry:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> All my wrestling fan time has been so busy with this CM Punk nonsense that I'm missing the Wyatt-Shield feud :angry::angry:


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

The Wyatts are going over. Bray needs to look good for his match with Cena.


----------



## Deptford

psycho bunny said:


>


enaldo but he left me!!! 
It feels like a weird breakup 



On a side note why is it that i DID NOT repeat DID NOT know we had a little foot smiley!!? :dino


----------



## tbp82

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> The Wyatts are going over. Bray needs to look good for his match with Cena.


I'm wondering how this match will be handled with both Bray and Roman HAVING to be protected I could see this whole thing turning into a wild brawl where they just beat the heck outta each other.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Deptford said:


> enaldo but he left me!!!
> It feels like a weird breakup
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note why is it that i DID NOT repeat DID NOT know we had a little foot smiley!!? :dino


I told my brother CM Punk being gone feels like I've been left at the altar. And now I'm just left standing around confused and heartbroken. That's why the Wyatt/Shield feud happening right now is good timing. They're my comforting blanket.

And my god the little foot smiley. So cute.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> enaldo but he left me!!!
> It feels like a weird breakup
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note why is it that i DID NOT repeat DID NOT know we had a little foot smiley!!? :dino


That's not a reason, shield vs wyatss should consume your life right now












That's the first time I see that smiley :lol


----------



## Deptford

What A Maneuver said:


> I told my brother CM Punk being gone feels like I've been left at the altar. And now I'm just left standing around confused and heartbroken. That's why the Wyatt/Shield feud happening right now is good timing. They're my comforting blanket.
> 
> And my god the little foot smiley. So cute.


I feel yooou. 
It's just too soon for me to move on though! I've been so emotionally invested in him for so long. All kinds of emotions and back and forth feelings with this :$ 

I guess one must move on sooner or later though *deep breath* *10 second exhale*
Ok I'm gonna watch the boys do their thing and get through this :avit: 
lol it's funny because Dean is like one of those crazy one night stands you end up going home with that catches your eye while your drunk, trying not to cry over an ex at a bar. This is like the wrestling fanboy version of that and I'm all like 
"TAKE ME DEAN! HAVE IT ALL!" 
:lol


----------



## TheFranticJane

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> The Wyatts are going over. Bray needs to look good for his match with Cena.


That's not a bad thing in and of itself - as long as both Ambrose's gimmick and Roman's push are protected at the same time.
I wouldn't mind if it went to a draw, because both teams got disqualified and turned it into an arena-wide brawl. That way - both teams come out looking good, and the fans probably don't mind that there's no clear cut winner, because it would be such an awesome sight to have one of those old, falls-count-anywhere style matches.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

These boys picked a beautiful hill to die on.
:wyatt


----------



## What A Maneuver

Deptford said:


> I feel yooou.
> It's just too soon for me to move on though! I've been so emotionally invested in him for so long. All kinds of emotions and back and forth feelings with this :$
> 
> I guess one must move on sooner or later though *deep breath* *10 second exhale*
> Ok I'm gonna watch the boys do their thing and get through this :avit:
> lol it's funny because Dean is like one of those crazy one night stands you end up going home with that catches your eye while your drunk, trying not to cry over an ex at a bar. This is like the wrestling fanboy version of that and I'm all like
> "TAKE ME DEAN! HAVE IT ALL!"
> :lol


Haha, I know what you mean. Dean is perfect for that. The day after the news about Punk, I decided to watch a bunch of Jon Moxley/Ambrose promos just to give myself a reason to continue with wrestling. It momentarily worked. After I stopped, I had that hollow feeling in my chest again. I've been emotionally invested in Punk for a long time as well. It sucks, doesn't it? :sad:


----------



## Deptford

Yeah it really is a kick to the gut. If he was leaving to go somewhere else that's one thing but he is just going home. After like 15 years he is just going home. If you think about that that's so crazy. I guess everybody has to at some point. 

I'm almost done with some Punk fanart though  
if anyone wants to tell me how to post pics I will take a picture and post it when I'm finished. It's not very good though and I'm not good with acrylics (the only thing I have)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Aficionado said:


> I like how Seth spun the fact Dean hasn't defended the US Title by saying no one had the guts to fight him for it. A simple play on words and it made him appear that much better.


Loved that part too. The things these three come up with is a big reason why I like them so much. 

that Shield definitions gif :mark:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I think I pretty much know how the 6-man-tag at EC will go down. The Wyatts will win because of the Shield finally doing the "falling apart" thing that everyone thought was going to happen at the Rumble. Either Ambrose of Rollins (most likely Rollins because it's always bloody Rollins) will take the pin and Reigns will split from the other two. This to keep the Wyatts riding high for Bray's loss to Cena at Mania and to set up the Shield's inevitable match against one another in some configuration at the same.

I would say such an outcome is too predictable and thus wouldn't happen, but I said that about Batista winning the Rumble to apparently 'being predictable as fuck' is not a thing that bothers WWE Creative.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Bray and his brothers:* make a super serious and creep promo.

*Rollins and Reigns:* super serious faces

*Ambrose:* :lol :lmao :dance

Only I want this happen?


----------



## truelove

I would just want no winner, just an all out brawl period like war games


----------



## Lariatoh!

Reservoir Angel said:


> I think I pretty much know how the 6-man-tag at EC will go down. The Wyatts will win because of the Shield finally doing the "falling apart" thing that everyone thought was going to happen at the Rumble. Either Ambrose of Rollins (most likely Rollins because it's always bloody Rollins) will take the pin and Reigns will split from the other two. This to keep the Wyatts riding high for Bray's loss to Cena at Mania and to set up the Shield's inevitable match against one another in some configuration at the same.
> 
> I would say such an outcome is too predictable and thus wouldn't happen, but I said that about Batista winning the Rumble to apparently 'being predictable as fuck' is not a thing that bothers WWE Creative.


Ambrose has been eating the pins lately. That's when the guys do lose which is rare.


----------



## SubZero3:16

You guys, can you imagine no more of this?










Kayfabe wise, poor Sethie is going to take it the hardest.


----------



## Wynter

Girl, somebody may need to go save Seth after all this is over :lol


----------



## DareDevil

The promo gave me feels, and basically this is how I see them now, so I took out my feels on drawing them. 


Spoiler: fanart


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Girl, somebody may need to go save Seth after all this is over :lol












Notice how in the last gif Dean doesn't even have any space to rest his arm on Roman's shoulder? Seth just takes up all of Roman :lol 



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> The promo gave me feels, and basically this is how I see them now, so I took out my feels on drawing them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fanart


That's how I see the split happening. Dean's getting tired of being the third wheel.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SubZero3:16 said:


> Notice how in the last gif Dean doesn't even have any space to rest his arm on Roman's shoulder? Seth just takes up all of Roman :lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I see the split happening. Dean's getting tired of being the third wheel.



Now I'm sad. :sad:
Poor Dean, he needs a hug.


----------



## Wynter

One day, Roman and Dean will be ego tripping again, Seth will try to intervene and Dean will lay hands on him.
Insert dat ass whoopin by Reigns. Because you know Roman will protect his Seth at all cost 


Dean is sick of both their shit though. Poor baby is jealous. Seth gives all the cuddles and hugs to Roman. 










Look at Dean creeping in the background ready to cut a bitch :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> One day, Roman and Dean will be ego tripping again, Seth will try to intervene and Dean will lay hands on him.
> Insert dat ass whoopin by Reigns. Because you know Roman will protect his Seth at all cost
> 
> 
> Dean is sick of both their shit though. Poor baby is jealous. Seth gives all the cuddles and hugs to Roman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Dean creeping in the background ready to cut a bitch :lol


And they're so smug about it too.










Notice how Seth uses his body to stop Dean from hugging Roman











Seth been acting extra clingy ever since Dean gave Roman that tiny kiss in the hair after they defeated Punk on raw after that ppv.

Remember Seth was the one to stop Dean from throwing Roman over the ropes on Rumble.

So you see the whole problem is they're treating Dean shabbily and the only thing the poor boy has to boast about is his US title.

They just need to hug it out :cool2


----------



## SóniaPortugal

What if WWE truly use "The Wyatt Family"to break up "The Shield".
Only instead to be Seth/Dean (heel) vs. Roman (face) is Seth/Roman (face) vs Dean (heel).
And that was why Triple H looked longer to Dean during his promo.:hmm:


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> Thanks, but its to much, I have to make room for my shield poster :lol. Loved the comparison with that fcw vid you shared



:lol Take down the one you like least when you get the Shield poster. Just be careful so you can put it up again if you like 

(Boo-half my post just vanished. Lousy app)

:lmao at those fish thingies. 

I hope the Shield/Wyatts feud extends til Mania too. It's too rare and too awesome in general to cut short. Seriously, that SD promo :mark:

Deptford, I feel the same way about Punk :lol i've been in mourning all week. He's been my literary muse for ages, so it feels like they're ripping my inspiration away from me too. Thank goodness Seth and Dean are here to pick me up 

:lol Someone call in Dr Shelby. And get Kane and Bryan to share their testimonies.

Btw, good stuff as always, Vicky! Deptford, share!


----------



## DareDevil

Spoiler:  fanart















Uhhhm, I was bored.


----------



## Deptford

How do you just make these so quick and so good, Devil? I spent like 5 hours on a painting and it suckked lol.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> How do you just make these so quick and so good, Devil? * I spent like 5 hours on a painting and it suckked* lol.


No, I am sure that's not true, I just copied the style of another picture and well, I've been practicing like crazy all week, tbh I don't feel like I put any effort on it. 

I want to see your drawing so bad!


----------



## Deptford

lol I still don't know how to upload picturez  

Im gonna look it up and try to. I think my mac messes with it too though. Idk. Once I finally figure out how to upload pictures and gifs yall better be ready :mark: 
lol

I think the fact that you practice helps, devil. This was my first painting in idk how long. It was super fun though and ima do more!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Sethie has converted Rome to the bunny ways it seems. :lol That's pretty good for a quick boredom doodle. No style is all too original these days. Copying other artists is a great way to learn.

@deptford just use an image hosting site like imgur.com that's what I use. You just upload pics from your computer onto that and it prepares different kinds of codes for sharing that image on different places.

Unless you meant uploading to your computer.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> lol I still don't know how to upload picturez
> 
> Im gonna look it up and try to. I think my mac messes with it too though. Idk. Once I finally figure out how to upload pictures and gifs yall better be ready :mark:
> lol
> 
> I think the fact that you practice helps, devil. This was my first painting in idk how long. It was super fun though and ima do more!


OH, I see, well, I have a tumblr, so I just usually upload my drawings there first to get the url, I should try uploading them to deviant art, well, the thing is, you just have to upload your picture somewhere and get the url of it. but not something like
http://vick-san.tumblr.com/image/75335674294
Something more like:
https://24.media.tumblr.com/b167dc238e2388003273755715009659/tumblr_n0csp6n82S1s5zceto1_500.jpg


----------



## Deptford

let's see if this works. shit it's waty too big someone tell me how to do the spoiler tags lol
ty guys for all the help too btw


http://imgur.com/OctEciy
yall can just see it there. It's my Punk tribute atm lol. His last fight as a heel and what I consider to be one of the best matches in history. It may not be a popular opinion but Punk in this match is like the heel formula that I memorized and analyzed over and over and over. Like those matches that wrestlers say they grew up on and inspired them, this is that match for me and nothing even comes close.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Deptford said:


> let's see if this works. shit it's waty too big someone tell me how to do the spoiler tags lol
> ty guys for all the help too btw
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/OctEciy





Spoiler: Deptford's big ass drawing


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> let's see if this works. shit it's waty too big someone tell me how to do the spoiler tags lol
> ty guys for all the help too btw
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/OctEciy
> yall can just see it there. It's my Punk tribute atm lol. His last fight as a heel and what I consider to be one of the best matches in history. It may not be a popular opinion but Punk in this match is like the heel formula that I memorized and analyzed over and over and over. Like those matches that wrestlers say they grew up on and inspired them, this is that match for me and nothing even comes close.


Wow, that's actually pretty good. i like it! 
I should do something for Punk, since he's really important in my list.


----------



## Telos

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Spoiler:  fanart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhm, I was bored.


LOL, that's cute. Seeing them in those suits reminds me of Ryuichi from Gravitation.



Deptford said:


> let's see if this works. shit it's waty too big someone tell me how to do the spoiler tags lol
> ty guys for all the help too btw
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/OctEciy
> yall can just see it there. It's my Punk tribute atm lol. His last fight as a heel and what I consider to be one of the best matches in history. It may not be a popular opinion but Punk in this match is like the heel formula that I memorized and analyzed over and over and over. Like those matches that wrestlers say they grew up on and inspired them, this is that match for me and nothing even comes close.


I really like it! Hope that wasn't the last we see of Punk at a WrestleMania


----------



## Deptford

thx devil!!!  it was funn


----------



## JacqSparrow

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Spoiler:  fanart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhm, I was bored.



Bunny Rolleigns!




Quoth the Raven said:


> Spoiler: Deptford's big ass drawing


It's pretty good! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> thx devil!!!  it was funn


Yup, no problem, You should keep practicing, I want to see more.
Oh btw: I feel like it's a bit creepy but anyway, here you go. Omg, it's too big.. 


Spoiler: psycho dean drawing


----------



## Telos

NIGHTMARE FUEL. Like this ---> :ajscream


----------



## Deptford

omg if Dean ever actually got stitches down the middle of his face I would mark out. It would suck for him to go through that pain but yeah, would look so cool on him.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> omg if Dean ever actually got stitches down the middle of his face I would mark out. It would suck for him to go through that pain but yeah, would look so cool on him.


:lol I know, I didn't wanted it to turn out so creepy, but oh well.



Telos said:


> NIGHTMARE FUEL. Like this ---> :ajscream


:lol, I know', I'm going to keep drawing creepy stuff.


----------



## Deptford

If you're an Ambrose mark like me, I think it's safe to say you like creepy stuff so have at it vicky i wanna see! :lol


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

God I hope Dean isn't the one who takes the pin when they lose to the Wyatts. I'd like it to be Roman but we all know that's not happening, he's worse than superCena. Rollins is our only hope.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> If you're an Ambrose mark like me, I think it's safe to say you like creepy stuff so have at it vicky i wanna see! :lol


Hahaha, well, my username lol, anyway I do like creepy stuff and I'm a horror movie fanatic, I'll keep drawing things and I'm almost done with my. Punk drawing, oh and if you ever want a request just PM me.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I am also into horror stuffs. There really must be a pattern. :dance


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> I am also into horror stuffs. There really must be a pattern. :dance


All hail the weirdo followers of a bigger weirdo, we're only following his example. Is his fault that people call his fans(us) crazy.


----------



## JacqSparrow

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Yup, no problem, You should keep practicing, I want to see more.
> Oh btw: I feel like it's a bit creepy but anyway, here you go. Omg, it's too big..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: psycho dean drawing



Whoa.




Deptford said:


> omg if Dean ever actually got stitches down the middle of his face I would mark out. It would suck for him to go through that pain but yeah, would look so cool on him.


:lol I have a wallpaper of that-where all three have stitches down their faces. It's...interesting.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys, can you imagine no more of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayfabe wise, poor Sethie is going to take it the hardest.





WynterWarm12 said:


> Girl, somebody may need to go save Seth after all this is over :lol


Can't deal with this kinda shit

#ambrollinsfolyf

....but this is cute. 

Always a sucker for a good bromance which is why their appeal is off the charts...
All those $$$$$'s

You know... _nothing_ to do with them be able to cut a solid promo and pull of fantastic matches every night. No, nothing at all. :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Those bromance gifs :banderas I really don't want them to split yet










those fanarts are really really good you guys, please keep on doing them.

If anybody need some ideas, I would love to see Dean with a chain and some blood please :yum:











I don't get it why everybody compares horror movies to Dean Ambrose, didn't he say he hate those movies :lol? I'm into the old school stuff, I'd rather watch one of those crappy 80ies slasher movies then those stupid Paranormal activity movies. Japanese horrors are the best :mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol Take down the one you like least when you get the Shield poster. Just be careful so you can put it up again if you like
> 
> (Boo-half my post just vanished. Lousy app)
> 
> :lmao at those fish thingies.
> 
> I hope the Shield/Wyatts feud extends til Mania too. It's too rare and too awesome in general to cut short. Seriously, that SD promo :mark:
> 
> Deptford, I feel the same way about Punk :lol i've been in mourning all week. He's been my literary muse for ages, so it feels like they're ripping my inspiration away from me too. Thank goodness Seth and Dean are here to pick me up
> 
> :lol Someone call in Dr Shelby. And get Kane and Bryan to share their testimonies.
> 
> Btw, good stuff as always, Vicky! Deptford, share!


I think the chobits poster will go :lol I first thought Vampire Diaries but Damon looks to hot in it. I hate the app right now, the app changed and its now like a blue one? its slower and its really unlogic sometimes I prefered the other version.


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> If anybody need some ideas, I would love to see Dean with a chain and some blood please :yum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it why everybody compares horror movies to Dean Ambrose, didn't he say he hate those movies :lol? I'm into the old school stuff, I'd rather watch one of those crappy 80ies slasher movies then those stupid Paranormal activity movies. Japanese horrors are the best :mark:


Excellent idea 

I generally have really low tolerance for horror movies, and Japanese ones have a knack for staying with you. I watched like 15 minutes of One Missed Call and couldn't sleep all night. But when I watched the Hollywood version, I was like, psh, this suddenly feels really tame.




psycho bunny said:


> I think the chobits poster will go :lol I first thought Vampire Diaries but Damon looks to hot in it. I hate the app right now, the app changed and its now like a blue one? its slower and its really unlogic sometimes I prefered the other version.


Damon... *swoon*

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> :



This will always be one of Dean's hottest pics. The tilt of his head, the hair. It has old hollywood vibe to it… I dunno it's just damn hot :banderas


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> Excellent idea
> 
> I generally have really low tolerance for horror movies, and Japanese ones have a knack for staying with you. I watched like 15 minutes of One Missed Call and couldn't sleep all night. But when I watched the Hollywood version, I was like, psh, this suddenly feels really tame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damon... *swoon*
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah the American rip offs just make me :lmao one missed call was very scary indeed, but the American version :lol 

Damon..


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> This will always be one of Dean's hottest pics. The tilt of his head, the hair. It has old hollywood vibe to it… I dunno it's just damn hot :banderas


:agree:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Not even gonna comment on those tight ass pants but it looks as if the bleached blonde side of Seth's hair is rebelling  Somebody get this guy a hot oil treatment stat!


----------



## Reservoir Angel

So I finally saw Smackdown and instead of marking out over the awesomeness of this whole stable feud and the promo and all the rest of it, I will simple ask this question:

Why does Seth wear the long-sleeve attire on RAW but go back to the short-sleeve on Smackdown?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> So I finally saw Smackdown and instead of marking out over the awesomeness of this whole stable feud and the promo and all the rest of it, I will simple ask this question:
> 
> Why does Seth wear the long-sleeve attire on RAW but go back to the short-sleeve on Smackdown?


He was probably cold on Raw.

Got inspired by a ninja movie.

He spilt apple juice on it and it was his only one.

Dean stretched out the sleeves using it as leg warmers.

:draper2


----------



## truelove

Reservoir Angel said:


> So I finally saw Smackdown and instead of marking out over the awesomeness of this whole stable feud and the promo and all the rest of it, I will simple ask this question:
> 
> Why does Seth wear the long-sleeve attire on RAW but go back to the short-sleeve on Smackdown?


He should just not wear a top instead of switching on and off raw and smackdown:


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> He was probably cold on Raw.
> 
> Got inspired by a ninja movie.
> 
> He spilt apple juice on it and it was his only one.
> 
> *Dean stretched out the sleeves using it as leg warmers.*
> 
> :draper2


:lmao

Maybe he figured that since Raw is a circus anyway, he might as well join in the fun by playing Cat Burglar.

I can't link to this pic for some reason, but OMG, THIS IS TOO CUTE. I CAN'T

http://tapla.tumblr.com/post/75320016061/iagadeetrap-believe-in-the-shield

Deptford, this is the wallpaper where the boys have stitches on their faces.

http://alitaker.deviantart.com/art/The-Shield-Hounds-of-Justice-422840003


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Not even gonna comment on those tight ass pants but it looks as if the bleached blonde side of Seth's hair is rebelling  Somebody get this guy a hot oil treatment stat!


My gift to you










I mean, I can't even forgive him for looking kinda cuddly and sleepy... Like dude, just take the extra minute or two to deal with your hair when in the shower. Jesus! :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> Those bromance gifs :banderas I really don't want them to split yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those fanarts are really really good you guys, please keep on doing them.
> 
> If anybody need some ideas, I would love to see Dean with a chain and some blood please :yum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it why everybody compares horror movies to Dean Ambrose, didn't he say he hate those movies :lol? I'm into the old school stuff, I'd rather watch one of those crappy 80ies slasher movies then those stupid Paranormal activity movies. Japanese horrors are the best :mark:


I tried replying to this while at work, but my phone was being a butt. >:I

Anyways damn that is super sexy. I've seen pics of him bloodied from that match, but none of which before that point. I need to get my act together and catch up on some moxley. I'm such a terrible fangirl. /shamed


That pic, tho...makes me want to draw some...chains...oh yeah and Dean too... *cough*


As far as horror movies go I prefer classic ones too. The Evil Dead series is my favorite.


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> I don't get it why everybody compares horror movies to Dean Ambrose, didn't he say he hate those movies :lol? I'm into the old school stuff, I'd rather watch one of those crappy 80ies slasher movies then those stupid Paranormal activity movies. *Japanese horrors are the best *:mark:


:mark: Ju-On and Ringu. The Grudge and The rings in it's original form, that's nightmare fuel for years.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> My gift to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, I can't even forgive him for looking kinda cuddly and sleepy... Like dude, just take the extra minute or two to deal with your hair when in the shower. Jesus! :lmao


Tylermox busting out the VO5 :lmao

Thing is, he looks like the type to take the longest to get ready. Treat your hair dude.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> My gift to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, I can't even forgive him for looking kinda cuddly and sleepy... Like dude, just take the extra minute or two to deal with your hair when in the shower. Jesus! :lmao


I wonder if those detective tumblr girls can figure out his adres so we can send him one of those pantene hair care gift packages, that way he will finaly understand our message :lol

@ Vicky yeah the Japanese versions of the ring and the grudge are WAY better and scarier then those American versions 

@ Calahart evil dead series are awesome :mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I tried replying to this while at work, but my phone was being a butt. >:I
> 
> Anyways damn that is super sexy. I've seen pics of him bloodied from that match, but none of which before that point. I need to get my act together and catch up on some moxley. I'm such a terrible fangirl. /shamed
> 
> 
> That pic, tho...makes me want to draw some...chains...oh yeah and Dean too... *cough*
> 
> 
> As far as horror movies go I prefer classic ones too. The Evil Dead series is my favorite.


If you ever do a fan art like that, please share :ex:


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> If you ever do a fan art like that, please share :ex:


I'm extremely tempted. :lol I'm trying to visualize how I'd draw it in my head.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Wait, did I end up in the teen section of tumblr again?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Wait, did I end up in the teen section of tumblr again?


No, you ended up in The Shield Thread where we try to make wrestling fun again because right now the product is kinda crappy unless you take the piss out of every single thing. 

Really, it's for our own sanity.

Enjoy! (Or don't... Whatevs).


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> those fanarts are really really good you guys, please keep on doing them.
> If anybody need some ideas, I would love to see Dean with a chain and some blood please :yum:


Hope you like it Bunny.


Spoiler:  drawing for Bunny


----------



## CALΔMITY

OH MY GOD I LOVE THIS EDIT WHY CAN'T THIS BE A POSTER TOO??














Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Wait, did I end up in the teen section of tumblr again?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I'm extremely tempted. :lol I'm trying to visualize how I'd draw it in my head.


I can't wait :mark:



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Wait, did I end up in the teen section of tumblr again?














DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Hope you like it Bunny.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  drawing for Bunny



I LOVE IT!! :mark:


----------



## Telos

psycho bunny said:


> I wonder if those detective tumblr girls can figure out his adres so we can send him one of those pantene hair care gift packages, that way he will finaly understand our message :lol


Seth Rollins c/o WWE Performance Center
5055 Forsyth Commerce Road Suite #100
Orlando, FL 32807

*I haven't been able to confirm the above address*, but this is probably your best bet at sending fanmail to WWE wrestlers. Two years ago I sent fanmail to Ricardo Rodriguez (yes, I'm a mark) through FCW's address. He was able to confirm to me on Twitter that he received my mail. And last year he recommended people send him mail to the Performance Center. He spends lots of time there though. I don't know how often The Shield visit.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> No, you ended up in The Shield Thread where we try to make wrestling fun again because right now the product is kinda crappy unless you take the piss out of every single thing.
> 
> Really, it's for our own sanity.
> 
> Enjoy! (Or don't... Whatevs).


Yeah, what she said.

Anyhoo Mox fans explain this one to me. Where the heck is he?


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah, what she said.
> 
> Anyhoo Mox fans explain this one to me. Where the heck is he?


I am also curious about this. :lol


Found some pics that striked me fancy.



























Seth's hair. :lol
Everyone's faces. :lmao









I love when he voices his passion for wrestling. His performances are enough to make such a statement, but he has such a way with words.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah, what she said.
> 
> Anyhoo Mox fans explain this one to me. Where the heck is he?


BB King Blues Club & Grill in Times Square, Manhattan, NY

His final night at EVOLVE before signing with WWE

My clue was the menu on the bottom left corner of the image.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> BB King Blues Club & Grill in Times Square, Manhattan, NY
> 
> His final night at EVOLVE before signing with WWE
> 
> My clue was the menu on the bottom left corner of the image.


My my you're observational skills are top notch! :banderas

I was too busy being distracted by something else. >_>


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> My my you're observational skills are top notch! :banderas
> 
> I was too busy being distracted by something else. >_>


It was hard for me to get my eyes off those tasty looking buffalo wings on the table, but I had to focus on the task at hand! :rock4

Edit - Caly, now it's my turn! Your previous avatar, where he does the throat gesture, what event was that from?


----------



## Wynter

Calahart said:


>


Okay, this is my new favorite gif :lmao. Omg, I must suck at Tumblr-ing because I always miss the good shit.

Picturing Dean walking around his house naked, with just the US title around his waist...:lenny
Damn you *Calahart*,it's too early for those kind of thoughts! 


And damn *Telos*, good eyes. I didn't even notice there was a menu in that picture :lol
I had to go back and look. Though, let's be real. My eyes were focused elsewhere :cool2


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> It was hard for me to get my eyes off those tasty looking buffalo wings on the table, but I had to focus on the task at hand! :rock4
> 
> Edit - Caly, now it's my turn! Your previous avatar, where he does the throat gesture, what event was that from?


I honestly couldn't tell you. Obviously it was from last year, but I missed out on a lot at that time. My only guess is possibly from when Dean faced Undertaker since it seems to be mimicking the cut throat gesture that Taker does. 

Edit: Nah I guess not. I've been TRYING to look up screen caps that show where that gif comes from, but no dice. I just found that gif on tumblr randomly and loved the editing done on it so I used it.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Okay, this is my new favorite gif :lmao. Omg, I must suck at Tumblr-ing because I always miss the good shit.
> 
> Picturing Dean walking around his house naked, with just the US title around his waist...:lenny
> Damn you *Calahart*,it's too early for those kind of thoughts!
> 
> 
> And damn *Telos*, good eyes. I didn't even notice there was a menu in that picture :lol
> I had to go back and look. Though, let's be real. My eyes were focused elsewhere :cool2


It's never too early for those kinds of thoughts.


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> I honestly couldn't tell you. Obviously it was from last year, but I missed out on a lot at that time. My only guess is possibly from when Dean faced Undertaker since it seems to be mimicking the cut throat gesture that Taker does.












Not the same.

The background with what looks like a night sky stage, I figure would be a clue. (unless you edited that in yourself) My first thought was a Christmas special, but the stage for Raw Christmas 2013 wasn't like that. Maybe SmackDown Christmas? idk could even be a PPV stage.

I still find it amazing that Dean had a one-on-one match with the freaking Undertaker. Just rewatched the Undertaker's segment in the post-WM Raw and I got goosebumps when I heard The Shield's theme interrupt him. The collective gasp from the crowd sold that moment.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Not the same.
> 
> The background with what looks like a night sky stage, I figure would be a clue. (unless you edited that in yourself) My first thought was a Christmas special, but the stage for Raw Christmas 2013 wasn't like that. Maybe SmackDown Christmas? idk could even be a PPV stage.
> 
> I still find it amazing that Dean had a one-on-one match with the freaking Undertaker.


Yeah I figured that after trying to browse screen caps. Surely Dean Ambrose.net has screencaps of it somewhere.
I didn't edit it (I only cropped it  ) so I dunno about that. :lol

I'm determined to figure this out.


Edit: Also, I KNOW right?? I still hold out hope that my Ambrose won't be used and abused too badly once he goes singles.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> BB King Blues Club & Grill in Times Square, Manhattan, NY
> 
> His final night at EVOLVE before signing with WWE
> 
> My clue was the menu on the bottom left corner of the image.


Thank you!!! I was thinking that it looked like a restaurant but I was like Dean ain't that ghetto to go to a restaurant in his wrestling trunks, well guess I was wrong :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

This is the whole image that my last avi was cropped from. I'm having a hard time pinning a date when they had those glowy lights in the background.









All I know from what's obvious is that Dean still had his tactical vest, so it had to have been no later than mid-2013.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Calahart said:


> This is the whole image that my last avi was cropped from. I'm having a hard time pinning a date when they had those glowy lights in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I know from what's obvious is that Dean still had his tactical vest, so it had to have been no later than mid-2013.




Payback Vs Kane.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Found it! It's from Payback. No wonder I didn't know. I watched NONE of the ppv's last year. :lmao



The Steven Seagal said:


> Payback Vs Kane.


Beat me to it. Thanks! :lol


----------



## Telos

:clap Good work Seagal and Caly!


----------



## Deptford

I remember I was so mad at that match for Kane not putting Dean over clean lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Thanks! Damn I was trying everything (Looking up the little things that might link from one thing to the next until I reached my destination) and then Seagal just pops in and has the answer like nothin. :lmao

I'm gonna miss that avatar. :lol
Oh well. I like my current one too.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I need a more Rollins-themed avatar. I like Justin Gabriel but I've had this for ages, he's never on TV, and to put it bluntly he doesn't turn me on as much as Rollins does. 

No shame, not a bit of shame anywhere.

Also, because sod it:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reservoir Angel said:


> I need a more Rollins-themed avatar. I like Justin Gabriel but I've had this for ages, he's never on TV, and to put it bluntly he doesn't turn me on as much as Rollins does.
> 
> No shame, not a bit of shame anywhere.


I found these earlier this morning on tumblr. I thought it would make a great avi on here.










If cropped, then these pics could make a good rollins avi.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Mark my words,we're getting a triple threat match at WM30. Hopefully Ambrose goes over.


----------



## Wynter

If WWE has any sense left, they would make the Wyatts vs Shield in the chamber.
Not, just some regular six man tag match. We can easily see that on Raw.

Why not make it really special and epic by having it in the chamber?










Just picture both stables going at it in that thing :mark: :mark: :mark:

They can start off with Luke vs Rollins. 
They're arguably the best in ring workers in their group, so they'll get the ball rolling in the five minutes they have alone.

I'd then want Rowan to come out next to help Luke beat up Seth .
Only because I want to see Dean go ape shit in his enclosure while Reigns tries to hulk his way out his chamber to help Seth :lol

I'm sure Bray would be doing all types of creepy shit and taunting while in his chamber.
Dean for sure would be pacing and straight up losing his mind in there like some caged wild animal.

That moment when Dean is released and he finally gets to choke a bitch :lenny

Roman would definitely be the last one released. He would be the "....shit just got real:ex:" moment.
I would love for Seth or Dean to get that "holy fuck. He's kicking ass." shine, but we know WWE would give that to Reigns.

Though, I hope Reigns wouldn't come out last, just so he could spear someone through a pod.
That's how they could release the last Wyatt member(most likely Bray. Maybe).
Have Reigns spear Rowan through the pod, effectively releasing Bray :banderas


Sorry, I'm rambling and not making any sense :lol. 
I know this most likely will be a regular match, but a girl is dreaming so hard right now 

Just give me this WWE. You've already did right by having the stables feud. 
Why not go all the way :mark:


----------



## checkcola

Good night, Mr. Reigns.


----------



## DareDevil

checkcola said:


> Good night, Mr. Reigns.


:lol, his hair remains gorgeous though.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

What a week for WWE

Can't wait for Raw hope we get a Wyatt/Shield Segment 

also thought of someone cool
I Want 2 see Reigns Jump over top rope and give a "Superman Punch"

also great work on the Fan Art! each picture just gets better and better


----------



## NeyNey

:banderas


----------



## kendoo

I seen somewhere that the shield cut a promo about punk, is this true? if so does anyone have it 
http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/25229/more-on-the-cm-punk-fan-chants-dolph-zigglers-promo


----------



## NeyNey

kendoo said:


> I seen somewhere that the shield cut a promo about punk, is this true? if so does anyone have it
> http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/25229/more-on-the-cm-punk-fan-chants-dolph-zigglers-promo







JUST FOUND SOMETHING!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Godofgods

"the NEW best in the world!" 

0.0 not the statement to try and start a batista chant after...


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> JUST FOUND SOMETHING!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


why the fuck did the total divas song play at the end of that segment? :side:

But loving the shield being able to generate heat like that. Liked how they mentioned how to get a refund too :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Bumpin the thread with some Flawless Hair.


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> I wonder if those detective tumblr girls can figure out his adres so we can send him one of those pantene hair care gift packages, that way he will finaly understand our message :lol


I don't want to be killed by his girlfriend :lol



Calahart said:


> I'm extremely tempted. :lol I'm trying to visualize how I'd draw it in my head.


:dance I'm excited!



DareDevil said:


> Hope you like it Bunny.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  drawing for Bunny


I'm reminded of Kurosaki Ichigo :lol



Calahart said:


> OH MY GOD I LOVE THIS EDIT WHY CAN'T THIS BE A POSTER TOO??


THIS IS SO COOL. I'm making this my phone's wallpaper.



Calahart said:


> Found some pics that striked me fancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth's hair. :lol
> Everyone's faces. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love when he voices his passion for wrestling. His performances are enough to make such a statement, but he has such a way with words.


:lmao

Agreed. His love for his craft is very pure. It's really rare to see that in someone.



Telos said:


> BB King Blues Club & Grill in Times Square, Manhattan, NY
> 
> His final night at EVOLVE before signing with WWE
> 
> My clue was the menu on the bottom left corner of the image.


:clap Sherlock would be proud.

Zero, apparently nothing is beyond this man :lol



Telos said:


> I still find it amazing that Dean had a one-on-one match with the freaking Undertaker. Just rewatched the Undertaker's segment in the post-WM Raw and I got goosebumps when I heard The Shield's theme interrupt him. The collective gasp from the crowd sold that moment.


Such a :mark: :mark: :mark: moment. 



NeyNey said:


> JUST FOUND SOMETHING!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Love how Seth can incorporate something like refund instructions into an awesome promo. And it was a great way to address the elephant in the room.

The hell with that Batista chant, though.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I hope they pull something witty like that when I go to see them. :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> I hope they pull something witty like that when I go to see them. :lmao


Get ready to record us a video


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

JacqSparrow said:


> Get ready to record us a video


I don't want a video... I Want a lock of that fabulous HAIR!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I always talk about the awesome dedective skills of the tumblr girls, but damn you guys are good at this.










Dean with his wrestling gear at a restaurant was too much though :lmao




NeyNey said:


> JUST FOUND SOMETHING!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Thanks for sharing NeyNey :mark: awesome promo

but those batista chants


----------



## PGSucks

Can't wait for this Shield/Wyatts feud to progress. The thought of PSYCHO AMBROSE and Bray Wyatt going at it on the mic = :moyes1


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

PGSucks said:


> Can't wait for this Shield/Wyatts feud to progress. The thought of PSYCHO AMBROSE and Bray Wyatt going at it on the mic = :moyes1


its like a dream coming true to me


----------



## Cobalt

PGSucks said:


> Can't wait for this Shield/Wyatts feud to progress. The thought of PSYCHO AMBROSE and Bray Wyatt going at it on the mic = :moyes1


2 reasons keeping me investing in the product right now, cannot wait and Bad ass Rollins is pretty good to listen to and watch.


----------



## PGSucks

I'm actually liking Rollins as the peacemaker of sorts. It gives WWE freedom to make him a face or a heel after the breakup, neither of which I mind (although I kinda prefer him as a face ).


----------



## JacqSparrow

RaneGaming said:


> I don't want a video... I Want a lock of that fabulous HAIR!


:lol Losing a strand may just weaken him. Like Samson.


Just realized it's also a perfect opportunity for Caly to throw hair care products at Seth without incurring anybody's wrath (except his) :lmao




PGSucks said:


> I'm actually liking Rollins as the peacemaker of sorts. It gives WWE freedom to make him a face or a heel after the breakup, neither of which I mind (although I kinda prefer him as a face ).


He's so naturally likeable, even when he's heel.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Get ready to record us a video





RaneGaming said:


> I don't want a video... I Want a lock of that fabulous HAIR!


Sadly, I will be too far away from any of them to do much more than yell and make a cap quality vid. :lol



JacqSparrow said:


> :lol Losing a strand may just weaken him. Like Samson.
> 
> 
> Just realized it's also a perfect opportunity for Caly to throw hair care products at Seth without incurring anybody's wrath (except his) :lmao


OMG :lmao

I can just imagine getting a small bottle of hair care, taping a note to it, and tossing it into the ring after their match. Even if I were serious about it I'd still be too far away. :C


----------



## Lariatoh!

WynterWarm12 said:


> If WWE has any sense left, they would make the Wyatts vs Shield in the chamber.
> Not, just some regular six man tag match. We can easily see that on Raw.
> 
> Why not make it really special and epic by having it in the chamber?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picture both stables going at it in that thing :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> They can start off with Luke vs Rollins.
> They're arguably the best in ring workers in their group, so they'll get the ball rolling in the five minutes they have alone.
> 
> I'd then want Rowan to come out next to help Luke beat up Seth .
> Only because I want to see Dean go ape shit in his enclosure while Reigns tries to hulk his way out his chamber to help Seth :lol
> 
> I'm sure Bray would be doing all types of creepy shit and taunting while in his chamber.
> Dean for sure would be pacing and straight up losing his mind in there like some caged wild animal.
> 
> That moment when Dean is released and he finally gets to choke a bitch :lenny
> 
> Roman would definitely be the last one released. He would be the "....shit just got real:ex:" moment.
> I would love for Seth or Dean to get that "holy fuck. He's kicking ass." shine, but we know WWE would give that to Reigns.
> 
> Though, I hope Reigns wouldn't come out last, just so he could spear someone through a pod.
> That's how they could release the last Wyatt member(most likely Bray. Maybe).
> Have Reigns spear Rowan through the pod, effectively releasing Bray :banderas
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm rambling and not making any sense :lol.
> I know this most likely will be a regular match, but a girl is dreaming so hard right now
> 
> Just give me this WWE. You've already did right by having the stables feud.
> Why not go all the way :mark:


I'm picturing all this in my head and then I see Bray somehow stopping Reigns' pod from opening so he is helpless to save his friends. The whole crowd would be crying out for Reigns and when he punches his way out of the pod, the crowd would go apeshit as he starts spearing people left and right...

:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Sadly, I will be too far away from any of them to do much more than yell and make a cap quality vid. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> OMG :lmao
> 
> I can just imagine getting a small bottle of hair care, taping a note to it, and tossing it into the ring after their match. Even if I were serious about it I'd still be too far away. :C


For the greater good of mankind, you have to at least try Caly. 










Try it with a catapult à la Bart Simpson, or try to get the crowd with you toss it front row and tell the people to throw it at Seth's head :side:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Sadly, I will be too far away from any of them to do much more than yell and make a cap quality vid. :lol
> 
> OMG :lmao
> 
> I can just imagine getting a small bottle of hair care, taping a note to it, and tossing it into the ring after their match. Even if I were serious about it I'd still be too far away. :C


:lol We'll make do!  And :cheer your heart out for this thread!

:lol Imagine their faces if you could actually do that. 



psycho bunny said:


> For the greater good of mankind, you have to at least try Caly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try it with a catapult à la Bart Simpson, or try to get the crowd with you toss it front row and tell the people to throw it at Seth's head :side:


:lmao. THAT CAT.



Lariatoh! said:


> I'm picturing all this in my head and then I see Bray somehow stopping Reigns' pod from opening so he is helpless to save his friends. The whole crowd would be crying out for Reigns and when he punches his way out of the pod, the crowd would go apeshit as he starts spearing people left and right...
> 
> :cheer:cheer:cheer


And Dean goes nuts the next night by saying he didn't need Roman to save him :mark: While Seth just hangs all over his hero.


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> And Dean goes nuts the next night by saying he didn't need Roman to save him :mark: While Seth just hangs all over his hero.


Seth hanging all over Roman while Dean rants and raves? :yes


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth hanging all over Roman while Dean rants and raves? :yes


Oh man, Dean just wants some Roman love, that's why he's doing everything he can to get Roman's attention.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DareDevil said:


> Oh man, Dean just wants some Roman love, that's why he's doing everything he can to get Roman's attention.


I know. Maybe they should have a Dr. Shelby segment to hash out their issues. Can you imagine that promo? :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> I know. Maybe they should have a Dr. Shelby segment to hash out their issues. Can you imagine that promo? :lmao


Honestly, right now is the two daddy's having marriage issues and Seth being the little kid, Seth is one step close to running away from home.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> I know. Maybe they should have a Dr. Shelby segment to hash out their issues. Can you imagine that promo? :lmao


OMG YES YES YES Dr.shelby and Dean! that would be gold


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> OMG YES YES YES Dr.shelby and Dean! that would be gold


Dean: You want me to do what? Fall back and trust that this guy will catch me? Nope.

Dr. Shelby: It's a trust building exercise.

Seth: C'mon Dean just do it.

_Roman stands to aside and flicks his hair._

Dean: I'm not doing it. It's stupid.

Seth: You'll do it if you love me!

Dean: Always with the emotional blackmail.

Dr. Shelby: Now Dean this is good. Seth is expressing his feelings. Sharing is good.

_Roman examines his hair for split ends._

Just let me stop :lol


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean: You want me to do what? Fall back and trust that this guy will catch me? Nope.
> 
> Dr. Shelby: It's a trust building exercise.
> 
> Seth: C'mon Dean just do it.
> 
> _Roman stands to aside and flicks his hair._
> 
> Dean: I'm not doing it. It's stupid.
> 
> Seth: You'll do it if you love me!
> 
> Dean: Always with the emotional blackmail.
> 
> Dr. Shelby: Now Dean this is good. Seth is expressing his feelings. Sharing is good.
> 
> _Roman examines his hair for split ends._
> 
> Just let me stop :lol


:lmao:lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean: You want me to do what? Fall back and trust that this guy will catch me? Nope.
> 
> Dr. Shelby: It's a trust building exercise.
> 
> Seth: C'mon Dean just do it.
> 
> _Roman stands to aside and flicks his hair._
> 
> Dean: I'm not doing it. It's stupid.
> 
> Seth: You'll do it if you love me!
> 
> Dean: Always with the emotional blackmail.
> 
> Dr. Shelby: Now Dean this is good. Seth is expressing his feelings. Sharing is good.
> 
> _Roman examines his hair for split ends._
> 
> Dean:


I had to...


:lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean: You want me to do what? Fall back and trust that this guy will catch me? Nope.
> 
> Dr. Shelby: It's a trust building exercise.
> 
> Seth: C'mon Dean just do it.
> 
> _Roman stands to aside and flicks his hair._
> 
> Dean: I'm not doing it. It's stupid.
> 
> Seth: You'll do it if you love me!
> 
> Dean: Always with the emotional blackmail.
> 
> Dr. Shelby: Now Dean this is good. Seth is expressing his feelings. Sharing is good.
> 
> _Roman examines his hair for split ends._
> 
> Just let me stop :lol


Dr. Shelby: Give Reigns a hug

Next Week
Dr. Shelby: Tell Seth and Reigns something you like about them.

Next Week
Dr. Shelby: Dean i want you too share a secret.

It could last a year with seth being mr supportive with Reigns and Dean butting heads.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean: You want me to do what? Fall back and trust that this guy will catch me? Nope.
> 
> Dr. Shelby: It's a trust building exercise.
> 
> Seth: C'mon Dean just do it.
> 
> _Roman stands to aside and flicks his hair._
> 
> Dean: I'm not doing it. It's stupid.
> 
> Seth: You'll do it if you love me!
> 
> Dean: Always with the emotional blackmail.
> 
> Dr. Shelby: Now Dean this is good. Seth is expressing his feelings. Sharing is good.
> 
> _Roman examines his hair for split ends._
> 
> Just let me stop :lol


:lmao :lmao

I want a cameo by Bryan and Kane, for old times' sake. Like, they demonstrate how "hug it out" is done :lol


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean: You want me to do what? Fall back and trust that this guy will catch me? Nope.
> 
> Dr. Shelby: It's a trust building exercise.
> 
> Seth: C'mon Dean just do it.
> 
> _Roman stands to aside and flicks his hair._
> 
> Dean: I'm not doing it. It's stupid.
> 
> Seth: You'll do it if you love me!
> 
> Dean: Always with the emotional blackmail.
> 
> Dr. Shelby: Now Dean this is good. Seth is expressing his feelings. Sharing is good.
> 
> _Roman examines his hair for split ends._
> 
> Just let me stop :lol


:lol

Somebody green rep that post for me, it's not letting me because of rep spread


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Telos said:


> :lol
> 
> Somebody green rep that post for me, it's not letting me because of rep spread


Done <3 added name in comment


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> :lol
> 
> Somebody green rep that post for me, it's not letting me because of rep spread





RaneGaming said:


> Done <3 added name in comment


Aww, you guys are sweet.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> :lol
> 
> Somebody green rep that post for me, it's not letting me because of rep spread


Hoppin on the rep bandwagon.
That bit of roleplay was just too much. :lmao

_(write more fics, zero.)_ :side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Hoppin on the rep bandwagon.
> That bit of roleplay was just too much. :lmao
> 
> _(write more fics, zero.)_ :side:


I will when I get the time.


----------



## CALΔMITY

No actual rush.
I was semi-joking. :lol

Only semi, though. :side:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Hoppin on the rep bandwagon.
> That bit of roleplay was just too much. :lmao
> 
> _(write more fics, zero.)_ :side:


Repped you too Zero. That was epically hilarious.

I second the fics! I need moar!


----------



## SubZero3:16

It's cool guys. I do love to write, it's just the regular job interfers with it. I could write every day if I could.


----------



## CALΔMITY

It's all good. Totally understandable. Real life things suck sometimes. :\

In other news, I'm kinda in the middle of an Ambrollins fic and I stumbled across this. I laughed probably more than I should have.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> It's cool guys. I do love to write, it's just the regular job interfers with it. I could write every day if I could.


I sympathize--I could barely write at all when I was working in corporate. It was horrible


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> It's cool guys. I do love to write, it's just the regular job interfers with it. I could write every day if I could.


You know I would, if I actually had the time, but it would be so not appropriate and it'll probably end with one of them dying.


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> I sympathize--I could barely write at all when I was working in corporate. It was horrible


Corporate is draining!


----------



## CALΔMITY

DareDevil said:


> You know I would, if I actually had the time, but it would be so not appropriate *and it'll probably end with one of them dying.*


----------



## SubZero3:16

DareDevil said:


> You know I would, if I actually had the time, but it would be so not appropriate and it'll probably end with one of them dying.


Yeah I wrote that fic already.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah I wrote that fic already.


Monster how could you kill 1 of them!


----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't want to read it. 
I hope to god I don't come across it.


----------



## Wynter

Lucky you Calahart. I read the shit :side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> Monster how could you kill 1 of them!


It wasn't just one.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah I wrote that fic already.


I still can't bring myself to read that one. I may never recover.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> It wasn't just one.


Damn, I wouldn't be that evil.


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Lucky you Calahart. I read the shit :side:













It's times like these where I need to indulge in my CMbrose. I'm feelin all kinds of the emotions.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I finaly have the februari issue of the wwe magazine with the shield poster in it. I :mark: so hard in the store, everybody looked at me funny. 

Off topic, it has been the first time in like 4 years I've read wwe magazine, man that shit has become stupid. I've felt like I was reading liturature for a 12 year old.


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> Off topic, it has been the first time in like 4 years I've read wwe magazine, man that shit has become stupid. I've felt like I was reading liturature for a 12 year old.


Because it is.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Hah yeah I flipped through a WWE magazine issue once. I read some snippet of an "article" and couldn't take it seriously. :lol

That Shield poster is the only worthwhile thing I've seen out of those magazines in some time.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Everyone up for chatting tonight watching raw?


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> Everyone up for chatting tonight watching raw?


:yes It should be fun


----------



## Reservoir Angel

RaneGaming said:


> Everyone up for chatting tonight watching raw?


I would if time zones didn't have me several hours separated from you Americans. Only way I can watch it live is to stay up until ridiculous o'clock and find a live stream online, which is hassle I can't be arsed to go through.


----------



## CALΔMITY

But of course Rane 

@Angel: We can provide you with all the links you could ask for. That's a non-issue. I will definitely be losing out on sleep to be able to watch, but I'll do it for you guys damn it. For the shield more-so, but my point still stands!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Reservoir Angel said:


> I would if time zones didn't have me several hours separated from you Americans. Only way I can watch it live is to stay up until ridiculous o'clock and find a live stream online, which is hassle I can't be arsed to go through.


Am in uk and i can give you a stream without a problem <3 come on join the fun




SubZero3:16 said:


> :yes It should be fun


Fab *Flicks Hair*


Calahart said:


> But of course Rane
> 
> @Angel: We can provide you with all the links you could ask for. That's a non-issue. I will definitely be losing out on sleep to be able to watch, but I'll do it for you guys damn it. For the shield more-so, but my point still stands!


Watching live in a group is so much more fun


----------



## Reservoir Angel

If I can get a decent link, then I'll join in. I don't have work tomorrow so I don't have any reason to not stay up to like 4 in the morning if I want to. I'm an adult, damn it! If I want to loose sleep over wrestling, so be it!

Though my internet is biblically awful so a live stream by itself often presents problems, let alone a live stream with simultaneous live chat or constant forum refreshing or whatever it is you guys mean by doing this (I'm so clueless, it'd be adorable if it didn't make people want to smack me).


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Because it is.


I wonder how stupid the kids magazine must be



Calahart said:


> Hah yeah I flipped through a WWE magazine issue once. I read some snippet of an "article" and couldn't take it seriously. :lol
> 
> That Shield poster is the only worthwhile thing I've seen out of those magazines in some time.


This, I've spend 10 euros on a poster I'm so sad sometimes :lmao



RaneGaming said:


> Everyone up for chatting tonight watching raw?


I wish I could join you all :batista3


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> This, I've spend 10 euros on a poster I'm so sad sometimes :lmao


What a rip off. If I remember correctly, 10 euros equals around $13 USD when converted. The mag I bought for NeyNey was only like $7 USD.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> What a rip off. If I remember correctly, 10 euros equals around $13 USD when converted. The mag I bought for NeyNey was only like $7 USD.


wwe magazine used to be in french here, but now for some reason its in English so they probably had to import it. That's why the ridiculous high price probably.


----------



## kendoo

NeyNey said:


> JUST FOUND SOMETHING!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


 awesome find 



SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean: You want me to do what? Fall back and trust that this guy will catch me? Nope.
> 
> Dr. Shelby: It's a trust building exercise.
> 
> Seth: C'mon Dean just do it.
> 
> _Roman stands to aside and flicks his hair._
> 
> Dean: I'm not doing it. It's stupid.
> 
> Seth: You'll do it if you love me!
> 
> Dean: Always with the emotional blackmail.
> 
> Dr. Shelby: Now Dean this is good. Seth is expressing his feelings. Sharing is good.
> 
> _Roman examines his hair for split ends._
> 
> Just let me stop :lol


 that segment would be awesome :lmao


----------



## NeyNey

psycho bunny said:


> I finaly have the februari issue of the wwe magazine with the shield poster in it. I :mark: so hard in the store, everybody looked at me funny.
> 
> Off topic, it has been the first time in like 4 years I've read wwe magazine, man that shit has become stupid. I've felt like I was reading liturature for a 12 year old.


Really? 
I LOVED to read the Magazin Caly sent me!! :lmao
Maybe the German Magazins are so shitty that the Us one looks like heaven to me? 
Don't know lol.. 
Posters seem always to be awesome and the quality and structure is fine.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

NeyNey said:


> Really?
> I LOVED to read the Magazin Caly sent me!! :lmao
> Maybe the German Magazins are so shitty that the Us one looks like heaven to me?
> Don't know lol..
> Posters seem always to be awesome and the quality and structure is fine.


I don't have any complaints about the poster :lol. I didn't like the magazine in general, the articles where just so stupid there is a french wrestling magazine here that is way better.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Really?
> I LOVED to read the Magazin Caly sent me!! :lmao
> Maybe the German Magazins are *so shitty that the Us one looks like heaven to m*e?
> Don't know lol..
> Posters seem always to be awesome and the quality and structure is fine.


Haha it's a possibility. :lol
I'm glad you got more out of the magazine than the poster. 



> wwe magazine used to be in french here, but now for some reason its in English so they probably had to import it. That's why the ridiculous high price probably.


Hmph yeah that is a possibility.


----------



## NeyNey

Went to the store with international press few minutes ago, AND THE FUCKING HAVE IT!!! :mark:
Still January issue but next time there is a Shield Poster, I don't have to annoy Caly anymore!! :banderas 

Bunny, it's also 10€ (9,95) here :lol
Just holy crap.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

£4.20 for WWE magazine in UK... About 6.85$ 
Not bad.... Even though I don't read the magazine and just look at the pics (Jesus Christ that makes me sound so dumb), unless the article really draws me in.
Main article this week was Rey Mysterio (ain't no body got time for that) but I dipped into the Wade Barrett stuff :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

NeyNey said:


> Went to the store with international press few minutes ago, AND THE FUCKING HAVE IT!!! :mark:
> Still January issue but next time there is a Shield Poster, I don't have to annoy Caly anymore!! :banderas
> 
> Bunny, it's also 10€ (9,95) here :lol
> Just holy crap.


ugh expensive right? But the shield looks really good on my wall so I won't complain :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> £4.20 for WWE magazine in UK... About 6.85$
> Not bad.... Even though I don't read the magazine and just look at the pics (Jesus Christ that makes me sound so dumb), unless the article really draws me in.
> Main article this week was Rey Mysterio (ain't no body got time for that) but I dipped into the Wade Barrett stuff :lol


Yeah the interview with Barret was ok, I didn't even want to look at the Mysterio interview :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Went to the store with international press few minutes ago, AND THE FUCKING HAVE IT!!! :mark:
> Still January issue but next time there is a Shield Poster, I don't have to annoy Caly anymore!! :banderas
> 
> Bunny, it's also 10€ (9,95) here :lol
> Just holy crap.


To be fair, you didn't annoy me for it. I offered. ;P

I'd do it again in a heartbeat. 


Anyways so yeah I was out waaay longer than I had planned. At this point I'm only going to get about 4 hours of sleep. :lmao


----------



## tbp82

Should we get three one on one matches with The Shield and Wyatts tonight?


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah I wrote that fic already.





RaneGaming said:


> Monster how could you kill 1 of them!





Calahart said:


> I don't want to read it.
> I hope to god I don't come across it.





SubZero3:16 said:


> It wasn't just one.


:cena6 This place frightens me sometimes, lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> :cena6 This place frightens me sometimes, lol


Good.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao that Dean smiley is perfection.

The Shield thread is the best thing on this site. Love all the crazy and random <3

Embrace the crazy *Telos*!! : it's way more fun that way


----------



## CALΔMITY

it will probably never get added :C

That won't stop me from forcing it, though!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Telos said:


> :cena6 This place frightens me sometimes, lol














Calahart said:


> Good.


Why hasn't that turned into a smiley yet :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> :yes It should be fun





Calahart said:


> But of course Rane
> 
> @Angel: We can provide you with all the links you could ask for. That's a non-issue. I will definitely be losing out on sleep to be able to watch, but I'll do it for you guys damn it. For the shield more-so, but my point still stands!





Telos said:


> :cena6 This place frightens me sometimes, lol


Within you're life 2 things will happen
1. you will f*ck crazy
2. you will go f*cking crazy


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> Should we get three one on one matches with The Shield and Wyatts tonight?


I hope not. That match should be saved to Extreme Rules. WWE has a terrible habit of running the same match ad nauseum and then expect ppl to pay to watch it at a PPV.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I find I'm less looking forward to the match between the Shield and the Wyatts and more looking forward to when Dean Ambrose and Bray Wyatt finally have a promo together, face-to-face.

Also, is it odd that I feel like Seth is left out of this dynamic? Think about it. Bray and Ambrose are opposites, both being crazy lunatics and the leaders of their group. Roman is the powerhouse of the Shield but the Wyatts have two of those, both Harper and Rowan. The Wyatts don't really have anyone that can match Seth's in-ring style as well as they can Ambrose or Reigns'.

Maybe I just overthink things, but still...


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> Why hasn't that turned into a smiley yet :lmao


It has not appeased the higher-ups.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> *Backstage Report on Roman Reigns and How He Is with His Partners*
> 
> Word going around backstage on Roman Reigns is that he has been “like a sponge” while working with ring veterans Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose and has listened to everything they’ve told him on how to get better.
> 
> Word is that Reigns has a great attitude where he respects his partners in The Shield because they have paid their dues. Roman has been willing to learn with a very humble attitude.
> 
> http://dailywrestlingnews.com/backstage-report-roman-reigns-partners/


Not sure about the credibility of that place but if that's true, then I'm glad that he hasn't let the attention and fame go to his head (at least not yet)

Also Ambrose is currently the 2nd longest reigning US Champion since the WWE brought the belt in in 2003. If he holds the belt for more than two weeks, he will become the 5th longest reigning US Champ of all-time.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ugh Raw starts around like 6:30 am in my place. Can't join you guys today. Have fun.

I took a chance live streaming Royal Rumble and called in sick at work, only for that clusterfuck. Not doing that again until the Elimination Chamber for Shield vs Wyatts.


----------



## SubZero3:16

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Not sure about the credibility of that place but if that's true, then I'm glad that he hasn't let the attention and fame go to his head (at least not yet)
> 
> Also Ambrose is currently the 2nd longest reigning US Champion since the WWE brought the belt in in 2003. If he holds the belt for more than two weeks, he will become the 5th longest reigning US Champ of all-time.


Well geez, I could've written that about Reigns. I hope Ambrose breaks the record :mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice

Come join 
i can give links 2 watch


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> I finaly have the februari issue of the wwe magazine with the shield poster in it. I :mark: so hard in the store, everybody looked at me funny.
> 
> Off topic, it has been the first time in like 4 years I've read wwe magazine, man that shit has become stupid. I've felt like I was reading liturature for a 12 year old.


:lol Probably what they're going for.



psycho bunny said:


> ugh expensive right? But the shield looks really good on my wall so I won't complain :lol














Calahart said:


> it will probably never get added :C
> 
> That won't stop me from forcing it, though!


NO  It must get added!



Reservoir Angel said:


> I find I'm less looking forward to the match between the Shield and the Wyatts and more looking forward to when Dean Ambrose and Bray Wyatt finally have a promo together, face-to-face.
> 
> Also, is it odd that I feel like Seth is left out of this dynamic? Think about it. Bray and Ambrose are opposites, both being crazy lunatics and the leaders of their group. Roman is the powerhouse of the Shield but the Wyatts have two of those, both Harper and Rowan. The Wyatts don't really have anyone that can match Seth's in-ring style as well as they can Ambrose or Reigns'.
> 
> Maybe I just overthink things, but still...


I guess it's because Rowan and Harper haven't really displayed much personality yet, so it's hard to say who's the Seth in their group.


----------



## Bushmaster

I'd be enjoying Shield vs Wyatts more if they didn't make the tension between Reigns and Ambrose so obvious  i wanted a match between these 2 when they were at their strongest not when it's certain Shield will break up.

Seth always being the voice of reason is intriguing though. What if the Dbl Blackout i've been asking for does happen :rollins


----------



## Frantics

Damn both of them promos on raw were so awesome, Ambrose's voice crack is so awesome, can we just get a conversation between dean and bray? O_O cause that will be awesome, anybody else love those promos? Though it's obvious that the shield will lose -_- and that's when the feud between Ambrose and roman begins, which in completely fine with but still


----------



## JacqSparrow

SoupBro said:


> I'd be enjoying Shield vs Wyatts more if they didn't make the tension between Reigns and Ambrose so obvious  i wanted a match between these 2 when they were at their strongest not when it's certain Shield will break up.
> 
> Seth always being the voice of reason is intriguing though. What if the Dbl Blackout i've been asking for does happen :rollins


I hope that at EC, they'll still be strongly united in their match. Let the crash happen the next night if they must. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## SubZero3:16

Loved both The Sheild's and Wyatt's promos :banderas


----------



## Sinisterness

I think at EC, they might pull off some bull with the bond of the Shield. Merely because if Rollins is pissed, The Shield may be done.


----------



## Bushmaster

JacqSparrow said:


> I hope that at EC, they'll still be strongly united in their match. Let the crash happen the next night if they must.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I was hoping that Dean and Roman would say they'll settle their differences to take care of the bigger threat in the Wyatts but :ambrose

I'll be shocked if the Shield won at EC. Just seems so obvious that Dean and Roman will argue, maybe that argument will lead to Rollins getting beheaded by Harper which would have Seth be angry at both.


----------



## Wynter

:banderas Reigns looking even sexier with a battle wound
(why this pic so big, damn lol)


----------



## -XERO-

@WWERomanReigns
New battle scar... #RAW https://twitter.com/WWERomanReigns/status/430549544867467264


----------



## halo.

RaneGaming said:


> [/IMG]


Someone hand him the toilet paper and a newspaper, looks like its gonna be a big one.


----------



## x78

Very disappointed when Ambrose stopped talking after one line.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SoupBro said:


> I was hoping that Dean and Roman would say they'll settle their differences to take care of the bigger threat in the Wyatts but :ambrose
> 
> I'll be shocked if the Shield won at EC. Just seems so obvious that Dean and Roman will argue, maybe that argument will lead to Rollins getting beheaded by Harper which would have Seth be angry at both.


I'm expecting the Wyatts to prevail too *sigh*

And Seth just gives up and walks out on both Dean and Roman. And they spend the next night trying to woo him back... OK, I'm sorry, fanfic territory :lol



SubZero3:16 said:


> Loved both The Sheild's and Wyatt's promos :banderas


Seth just popping up out of nowhere in response to that conflict.

Poor Roman. Why is it always their eyes?? (except for Dean)


----------



## Tony

Loving this build for the Shield/Wyatts match. I also think that this match represents a true clash in personalities between the two teams. The Shield and The Wyatt Family are similar when it comes to unity and effective teamwork, but the difference comes from The Shield being part of the machine (sort of working for The Authority) and being almost militant with their teamwork while the Wyatts want to bring down the machine and their unity exudes a more family type feeling with Bray being the patriarch and his "children" doing as he says. This clash of personalities is really intriguing. Their promos tonight was awesome, can't wait for Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Kratosx23

JacqSparrow said:


> I'm expecting the Wyatts to prevail too *sigh*


It's the right outcome.


----------



## Omega_VIK

The Shield has been always awesome, loving the fuck out of these guys.


----------



## teamdiscoverych

after some of these gifs, roman really isn't that much more imposing than dean or seth


----------



## Telos

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's the right outcome.


Hate agreeing with you on this but it's true. The Wyatt Family is being built up right now as the second strongest heel faction, behind the Authority. The Shield has been gradually falling apart as a team and it's all going to come to a head at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Telos

teamdiscoverych said:


> after some of these gifs, roman really isn't that much more imposing than dean or seth


All three guys are jacked, but Roman looks like he has the best muscle tone/mass of the group. He's not a physical freak like Brock Lesnar or Big E Langston but he definitely carries himself as a power house. Actually, seeing Roman and HHH face to face made me think that they're both similar. Imagine a younger HHH, let's say 1998, before he got super massive.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Is possible have a promo Dean :ambrose3 vs Bray :wyatt
Only the two of them talking


----------



## Bray Wyatt

Did I hear Dean say "listen up bonehead"? That was hilarious


----------



## Bray Wyatt

Seriously though, Shield Vs Wyatts?


----------



## p862011

Telos said:


> Hate agreeing with you on this but it's true. The Wyatt Family is being built up right now as the second strongest heel faction, behind the Authority. The Shield has been gradually falling apart as a team and it's all going to come to a head at Elimination Chamber.


not to mention i dont see the wyatt's being split up at all anytime soon


----------



## scorejockey

I just realized something after watching the Shield promo when the Wyatt's were in the ring. I read somewhere earlier today that Bray Wyatt wrote his own promos, I think Ambrose does as well. His seemed to just roll of the tongue and certain emphasis on words, don't really know how to explain but when it cut to Rollins and then Reigns you could tell it was someone else's words coming through, where with Ambrose it seemed to be all him. I have heard when he was in the indies he cut great promo's, I am sure the powers that be know that, so if they are giving Wyatt full reign, I would not doubt Ambrose is getting it as well.


----------



## Bray Wyatt

scorejockey said:


> I just realized something after watching the Shield promo when the Wyatt's were in the ring. I read somewhere earlier today that Bray Wyatt wrote his own promos, I think Ambrose does as well. His seemed to just roll of the tongue and certain emphasis on words, don't really know how to explain but when it cut to Rollins and then Reigns you could tell it was someone else's words coming through, where with Ambrose it seemed to be all him. I have heard when he was in the indies he cut great promo's, I am sure the powers that be know that, *so if they are giving Wyatt full reign, I would not doubt Ambrose is getting it as well*.


That's how it should be, even for the "creative" types at WWE. If you're good at what you do, just let them run with it. It also makes their jobs easier not having to worry (much) about talent that can handle their own promos.


----------



## Reaper

I think I caught Romans chuckling right at the end of Ambrose's promo against the Wyatts ... or maybe it was just me.


----------



## Telos

Meant to ask earlier, why did Dean give Big E a receipt during that pin? (when he rubbed his forearm in Big E's face)


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

I could swear he crunched Dean with a lariat earlier in the match.


----------



## Kratosx23

Telos said:


> Hate agreeing with you on this but it's true. The Wyatt Family is being built up right now as the second strongest heel faction, behind the Authority. The Shield has been gradually falling apart as a team and it's all going to come to a head at Elimination Chamber.


I'd say they're stronger than The Authority right now, considering that Orton is Bryan's bitch and Bryan is Bray's. And Triple H and Kane don't wrestle right now. 

The Wyatt's are probably a part of The Authority in any event. That's why Triple H told The Shield not to fight them, because they're working for the same side, but when The Shield wouldn't back down, Triple H decided he was gonna use The Wyatt's as his personal hit squad to put The Shield down. Or at least I've heard that theory and it seems to add up.

Either way, The Wyatt's should win regardless of what they're doing with The Shield because it's just a better gimmick and you can do so many more interesting things with them, but the fact that The Shield are ready to split just strengthens that.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> All three guys are jacked, but Roman looks like he has the best muscle tone/mass of the group. He's not a physical freak like Brock Lesnar or Big E Langston but he definitely carries himself as a power house. Actually, seeing Roman and HHH face to face made me think that they're both similar. Imagine a younger HHH, let's say 1998, before he got super massive.


I agree that each one's roles in the group are displayed in how they carry themselves, not how they look. When you look at Seth closely, he's not small, but the way he acts and wrestles in the group, you'd think he was Rey's size.







Telos said:


> Hate agreeing with you on this but it's true. The Wyatt Family is being built up right now as the second strongest heel faction, behind the Authority. The Shield has been gradually falling apart as a team and it's all going to come to a head at Elimination Chamber.


Please let them carry on until Mania. I'd rather not have the breakup eclipsed by bigger things. Plus, other teams have been splitting up/teasing breakups lately (Tons of Funk, PTP, Real Americans). I don't want them to be another statistic in the tag team division death of 2014. 

Let them go out with a bang by playing out the war with the Wyatts to completion as...not heel. Maybe even get them to turn on The Authority to a certain extent. (The merchandise sales will make you much money, Vince).




Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Wyatt's are probably a part of The Authority in any event. That's why Triple H told The Shield not to fight them, because they're working for the same side, but when The Shield wouldn't back down, Triple H decided he was gonna use The Wyatt's as his personal hit squad to put The Shield down. Or at least I've heard that theory and it seems to add up.
> 
> Either way, The Wyatt's should win regardless of what they're doing with The Shield because it's just a better gimmick and you can do so many more interesting things with them, but the fact that The Shield are ready to split just strengthens that.


I've thought that since The Wyatts attacked Bryan and Punk last year. It was a strange coincidence that they'd go for the two guys who were tops on the list of rebels/potential rebels to the Authority. 

The Shield may be cracking, but I think a brief tweener run until after Mania would be beneficial before they end it. It would make the breakup surprising because we'd all think they were getting along again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Was there anything else involving the Shield after their match and the Wyatt tron promo? I nodded off and slept during the tag team match and throughout the rest of the show.


----------



## RandomLurker

Calahart said:


> Was there anything else involving the Shield after their match and the Wyatt tron promo? I nodded off and slept during the tag team match and throughout the rest of the show.


Shield did their own promo after the Wyatts match

Really hoping the feud will go past EC but it seems like breakup will be soon. Really sad because Wyatt/Shield feud is just so awesome.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RandomLurker said:


> Shield did their own promo after the Wyatts match
> 
> Really hoping the feud will go past EC but it seems like breakup will be soon. Really sad because Wyatt/Shield feud is just so awesome.


Thanks! I'll check it out sometime.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

Roman seemed like a dick ass glory hog tonight. Getting pissed Dean tagged himself in. DUDE, YOUVE BEEN GETTING THE PIN LIKE EVERY WEEK FOR MONTHS NOW, SHARE THE SPOTLIGHT YOU DICK.

How is he the face in all of this?


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

I'm looking forward to seeing what all the shield members get up-to when they've split up; but Dean in particular. Dean is gonna be a monster heel, and many years down the road I'm in the minority whom thinks he will be a face; as he has that roguish bad-guy you love to cheer for type of vibe about him, (Austin was one of these) which is rare; and fun for the fans. My question being, what mischievous shenanigans do you guys think we can expect from Dean in the 1 to 2 years following the shields split. Who will he feud with? Who would you like to see him feud with in this time? Will he unexpectedly turn out to be the most successful shield member over the first 1 to 2 years of the split? Thanks again guys.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Roman seemed like a dick ass glory hog tonight. Getting pissed Dean tagged himself in. DUDE, YOUVE BEEN GETTING THE PIN LIKE EVERY WEEK FOR MONTHS NOW, SHARE THE SPOTLIGHT YOU DICK.
> 
> How is he the face in all of this?


To be fair, Dean _did_ steal Rome's thunder. Roman has been dominant, so of course things are going to his head and inflating his ego as well. 

I :banderas when Dean tagged in and stole the pin, though. He actually got his finisher in for once so that was pretty cool.


----------



## CM Jewels

Would it kill the announce team to sell Dean and Seth's finishers?

They completely no sell them as devastating match enders. Meanwhile we are inundated with "Spear" this and "Superman Punch" that.


----------



## CALΔMITY

CM Jewels said:


> Would it kill the announce team to sell Dean and Seth's finishers?
> 
> They completely no sell them as devastating match enders. Meanwhile we are inundated with "Spear" this and "Superman Punch" that.


It's the WWE propaganda. It's obvious they're doing this on purpose to psychologically try and place the home viewers' focus on Reigns.


----------



## CM Jewels

Calahart said:


> It's the WWE propaganda. It's obvious they're doing this on purpose to psychologically try and place the home viewers' focus on Reigns.


It's bullshit.

*Front faced DDT* (Which still doesn't have a legit name after months of use)

*silence*

*Blackout* (Which they refuse to call)

*silence*


----------



## JacqSparrow

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Roman seemed like a dick ass glory hog tonight. Getting pissed Dean tagged himself in. DUDE, YOUVE BEEN GETTING THE PIN LIKE EVERY WEEK FOR MONTHS NOW, SHARE THE SPOTLIGHT YOU DICK.
> 
> How is he the face in all of this?



The true face in all of this is Seth.




Calahart said:


> To be fair, Dean _did_ steal Rome's thunder. Roman has been dominant, so of course things are going to his head and inflating his ego as well.
> 
> I :banderas when Dean tagged in and stole the pin, though. He actually got his finisher in for once so that was pretty cool.


I actually missed seeing Dean's finisher. I had almost forgotten what it looked like.




CM Jewels said:


> Would it kill the announce team to sell Dean and Seth's finishers?
> 
> They completely no sell them as devastating match enders. Meanwhile we are inundated with "Spear" this and "Superman Punch" that.


I know. When Seth got the pin last time, I was like, seriously, did you just ignore Blackout??? Yes, that punch was nice, but come off it, it did not end the match.

Too much of that is inviting the hate for poor Roman.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM Jewels

I'm honestly ready for the solo runs of these guys.

If anything, just to see them fully get settled into their individual characters, as well as flesh out their mannerisms, taunts, and movesets.

I know a lot of you aren't ready for the break up, but they have outgrown the group at this point and it's going to become a hindrance soon rather than something that will elevate them any further than they already are.

Time to spread those wings.


----------



## Happenstan

This feud with the Wyatt Family is already looking all kinds of awesome except for the Shield breakup teases. It's too soon for that. At least let these guys feud for 2 months first. I guess they really want Bray to have that match with SeenIt at Mania 30.


----------



## CALΔMITY

A part of me is anxious to see where those boys go on solo runs, but another part of me is scared that something will shatter within me once the split actually does happen. WHY DO FICTIONAL CHARACTERS DO THIS TO US???


----------



## SubZero3:16

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Roman seemed like a dick ass glory hog tonight. Getting pissed Dean tagged himself in. DUDE, YOUVE BEEN GETTING THE PIN LIKE EVERY WEEK FOR MONTHS NOW, SHARE THE SPOTLIGHT YOU DICK.
> 
> How is he the face in all of this?


Finding it a tad hard to be unbiased aren't ya? People get pissed all the time when they do the work and set up for the pin and someone else tags in. Daniel Bryan used to do it all the time in Team Hell No to Kane and Kane used to get upset. But I guess Roman personally offends you or something by the way that you carry on. And no one claims that he's the face in this and neither is Dean.


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## CALΔMITY

^^^ Dem stitches

Here's some sexy for you all.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> ^^^ Dem stitches
> 
> Here's some sexy for you all.


Dat Seth Rollins :banderas

I hope he goes back to that attire when the shield splits


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah that would be nice.

Found this just now. Thought it was pretty badass.










Also damn Seth's got a bit of that sass as well.










No one can out-sass Dean, though.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> A part of me is anxious to see where those boys go on solo runs, but another part of me is scared that something will shatter within me once the split actually does happen. WHY DO FICTIONAL CHARACTERS DO THIS TO US???


Alas, the real world just isn't good enough anymore. I would probably be sadder for this than...many real life things.




Calahart said:


> ^^^ Dem stitches
> 
> Here's some sexy for you all.


:faint 

I swear, that first one literally made me blush.




Calahart said:


> Yeah that would be nice.
> 
> Found this just now. Thought it was pretty badass.


Very. Dang, now I have so many wallpapers to choose from :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

How about this as a wallpaper? :lmao


----------



## CM Jewels

Time for me to exit stage right ladies!


----------



## CALΔMITY

No Jewels wait! Stay with ussss


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Calahart said:


> ^^^ Dem stitches
> 
> Here's some sexy for you all.


whoa whoa whoa that first gif, what video is that?:faint:


----------



## CM Jewels

I just saw Seth's taint and now I can't unsee it. 

I'm outta here!

:regal


----------



## CALΔMITY

CM Jewels said:


> I just saw Seth's taint and now I can't unsee it.
> 
> I'm outta here!
> 
> :regal


Technically you saw his covered taint. :draper2




Stay with ussss


----------



## CM Jewels

Calahart said:


> Stay with ussss


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Technically you saw his covered taint. :draper2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay with ussss


Oh like showing a gif of Ambrose trying to shove his dick into Rollins mouth is gonna make him stay :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Either way, you men always come waltzing back. 
Deep down you can't get enough of us and our ways. You just can't admit it.










@Zero: I'm trying to baptize the man. Can't you see?

_
(we need to come up with a Shield's prayer)_ :side:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Either way, you men always come waltzing back.
> Deep down you can't get enough of us and our ways. You just can't admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zero: I'm trying to baptize the man. Can't you see?
> 
> _
> (we need to come up with a Shield's prayer)_ :side:


You have to ease them into it, Caly :lol 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM Jewels

Calahart said:


> Either way, you men always come waltzing back.
> Deep down you can't get enough of us and our ways. You just can't admit it.


I'm only here for the wrestling...*I SWEAR*.

You ladies are cool though. (Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> You have to ease them into it, Caly :lol


I AM going easy on him, though.











CM Jewels said:


> I'm only here for the wrestling...*I SWEAR*.
> 
> You ladies are cool though. (Y)


It's working.
Perfect...


----------



## Victarion

My only regret about this Shield/Wyatt feud is I wish it could have been longer. I think they could have made it a bigger deal, if they'd done it earlier and built up longer. But oh well, at least it's being done.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah I agree. It seems like both parties are just making the best out of what time they have.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Not sure about the credibility of that place but if that's true, then I'm glad that he hasn't let the attention and fame go to his head (at least not yet)
> 
> Also Ambrose is currently the 2nd longest reigning US Champion since the WWE brought the belt in in 2003. If he holds the belt for more than two weeks, he will become the 5th longest reigning US Champ of all-time.


Not hating on the guy and i respect on what he does during his indy days and his current work but...
He is not the best US Champ. He may be one of the longest and only that because he hasn't defended it since last October 2013.
It seems to me that WWE has forgotten and finds the belt irrelevant and just puts it to someone until they find a contender or a storyline. I rather have him lose the belt and do greater things, because hanging that belt around is honestly making him look terrible. He can do much better.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Either way, you men always come waltzing back.
> Deep down you can't get enough of us and our ways. You just can't admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zero: I'm trying to baptize the man. Can't you see?
> 
> _
> (we need to come up with a Shield's prayer)_ :side:


You can't be so heavy handed with it. It's a slow building process. Much like how I roped in you :lol and all the others


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> You can't be so heavy handed with it. It's a slow building process. Much like how I roped in you :lol and all the others


I'll try to lighten the load next time, I guess.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I'll try to lighten the load next time, I guess.


Dean in that gif looks like the cute guy at the bar that you know you shouldn't talk to but you find yourself doing so anyway.

Why am I picturing a segment with Dean and Betty White where Dean tries to pick her up? :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean in that gif looks like the cute guy at the bar that you know you shouldn't talk to but you find yourself doing so anyway.
> 
> *Why am I picturing a segment with Dean and Betty White where Dean tries to pick her up?* :lol


I have no idea, but I am :lol at the thought. I was practically a zombie when they mentioned her, but I was mentally :mark: when they mentioned Betty White.

Also I can picture that about Dean like that. I don't really go to bars, though. I feel so insignificant and out of place in them. It would probably easy my distress (a little) if Dean Ambrose was in one of my local bars, but then again I'm too shy to approach people anyway. I'd just sit in a corner and check him out from afar.


----------



## DareDevil

Anyone got a link to The Shield's promo? I missed it yesterday.


----------



## JacqSparrow

CM Jewels said:


> I'm only here for the wrestling...*I SWEAR*.
> 
> You ladies are cool though. (Y)


Why thank you. So are we...mostly...



Calahart said:


> I AM going easy on him, though.


This smiley will never be inappropriate :lol



SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean in that gif looks like the cute guy at the bar that you know you shouldn't talk to but you find yourself doing so anyway.
> 
> Why am I picturing a segment with Dean and Betty White where Dean tries to pick her up? :lol


Because it would be win :lmao Imagining what Shield+Betty White would be like next week has me giggling uncontrollably.



Calahart said:


> Also I can picture that about Dean like that. I don't really go to bars, though. I feel so insignificant and out of place in them. It would probably easy my distress (a little) if Dean Ambrose was in one of my local bars, but then again I'm too shy to approach people anyway. I'd just sit in a corner and check him out from afar.


:lol I've never been to one.

But if I knew Dean was in one, I might peek through a window...



Spoiler: Giant Shot from Tangled















Vicky, here's a link. It's a bit low-quality, though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkSm_iDoBIg


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkSm_iDoBIg


It's too bad part of the beginning got snipped out.
I lol'd at haunted rocking chairs.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> It's too bad part of the beginning got snipped out.
> I lol'd at haunted rocking chairs.


:lol I guess the person who took the vid wasn't prepared. Dean's part of the promo was my favorite--please, let them go at it on SD!!! And Bray's reaction at the end :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol I guess the person who took the vid wasn't prepared. Dean's part of the promo was my favorite--please, let them go at it on SD!!! And Bray's reaction at the end :mark:


I mean I know what they said, but I just want to hear them, I want to hear Dean go, Ohhhhoo~~~~
haha, thanks for the link though. I hope Dean-Ambrose.Net uploads it soon.


----------



## JacqSparrow

DareDevil said:


> I mean I know what they said, but I just want to hear them, I want to hear Dean go, Ohhhhoo~~~~
> haha, thanks for the link though. I hope Dean-Ambrose.Net uploads it soon.


I'm waiting for the upload too--unfortunately, only the commercial break is up.


----------



## CALΔMITY

All good things come to those who wait. :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> All good things come to those who wait. :lol


Yes I know Caly, but I'm really impatient when it comes to the things I love, which is one of my bad habits. :no:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Dam first 2 out of 3 Fall over barricade
Now 2 out of 3 Get Cut Open

What's Next?


----------



## JacqSparrow

RaneGaming said:


> Dam first 2 out of 3 Fall over barricade
> Now 2 out of 3 Get Cut Open
> 
> What's Next?


Dean should think again about jumping the barricade, and Seth should get a mask to protect his face? I'm sure Rowan has a mask or two to spare :lol


----------



## NeyNey

Words... cannot.. express.... :banderas

So I watched the Shield match and saw Reigns preparing for his Superman Punch. 
Soon after it connected, I stood up and :clap.
He went into the corner, _ROAAAAR_-ed, made me :mark: ... and then Ambrose tagged himself in and I went crazy.
I jumped around like I injected Gummiberry Juice into my veins and screamed like a possessed person.
Really, to me it was such a glorious moment! 
And that wasn't even the end of it, when Ambrose "_stole_" the pin, I was fucking done.
I was legit like "_TAKE IT! TAKE IT!!! FINISH IT COME ON! FUCKING PIN HIM!_" and when he did I marked like he just won the WWE title.
This sassy bastard, I mean.. just come on!
It was awesome and perfect PERFECT writing. 
How they handle The Shield is just perfect in any way. 

These few minutes made RAW yesterday. 

Shield promo after the Wyatt match... Ambrose with that _Uuuuhuhuhuhu~_ :banderas :banderas :banderas Rollins excellent again.


x78 said:


> Very disappointed when Ambrose stopped talking after one line.


It's 2-3 weeks until EC, so I think he just wants to save some awesome words for the next shows. 
Would suck if he says everything in one week and the weeks after there's just the same old story or even nothing.


Calahart said:


> I :banderas when Dean tagged in and stole the pin, though.


Jup. :banderas


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

RaneGaming said:


> Dam first 2 out of 3 Fall over barricade
> Now 2 out of 3 Get Cut Open
> 
> What's Next?


both cuts caused by Langston too iirc. Dude needs to tone it down a little.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> I jumped around like I injected Gummiberry Juice into my veins and screamed like a possessed person.


Your reactions always make me smile.









Yeah I was freaking pumped at that moment. Dean rarely get's his little bits to shine outside of a promo. As far as directly on camera that is. I know he's constantly doin silly stuff on the ropes.


----------



## Pentegarn

I pretty much was a full Shield :mark: during this last Raw. Probably the feud of the year (shame they didn't save this one for WM30 though)


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Guess who booked a day off from work just so they can stay up and watch Elimination Chamber? This girl. NO FUCKING REGRETS.

Ambrose was GOAT last night in the promo as always. 
LYK A BOSS




I would catch up on the thread but 20+ pages.... Jeeze, guys...... I can't keep up :lol


----------



## cindel25

COMMUNITY DICK had me crackin up with that promo lol. 

Even FLAWLESS HAIR couldn't hold back his laughter! 

CAT BURGLAR getting bold with that smack talking.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eheheh Cat Burgler I like that :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

cindel25 said:


> *COMMUNITY DICK had me crackin up with that promo lol. *
> 
> Even FLAWLESS HAIR couldn't hold back his laughter!
> 
> CAT BURGLAR getting bold with that smack talking.


Er, Cindel.... Punk didn't have a promo last night. Er.... :lmao 

These names though

Way better than Seth_ie_, Rom_ie_, and Dean_y_ *shudders and cringes* 









:lol :lol :lol


----------



## DareDevil

cindel25 said:


> COMMUNITY DICK had me crackin up with that promo lol.
> 
> Even FLAWLESS HAIR couldn't hold back his laughter!
> 
> CAT BURGLAR getting bold with that smack talking.


So he's not cheerleader anymore?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> So he's not cheerleader anymore?



Apparently not :lol I'm way behind on everything you are all so difficult keep up with.


----------



## tbp82

I'm confused as to how WWE is not going with Reigns vs. Ambrose one on one but, at the same time why is Seth not involved? Is Seth gonna continue to be the peace maker? Is there a double cross in the works? Is Seth gonna just get pushed to the side? I know a lot here won't like this but could we be headed toward 2 on 1 match with Seth/Dean vs. Roman?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

These were on tumblr, looks painfull and nasty


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah he really got busted open good. He handled the rest of that match like a champ, though.


----------



## RyanRAW

tbp82 said:


> I'm confused as to how WWE is not going with Reigns vs. Ambrose one on one but, at the same time why is Seth not involved? Is Seth gonna continue to be the peace maker? Is there a double cross in the works? Is Seth gonna just get pushed to the side? I know a lot here won't like this but could we be headed toward 2 on 1 match with Seth/Dean vs. Roman?


I wouldn't be shocked if Ambrose double crosses assuming anybody does double cross. Seth is playing peace maker because he is the most level headed member not to mention the guy that brought them together, and he is a natural face so playing peace maker can set him up for a natural face turn himself. 

I really hope they don't do something dumb like Dean/Rollins vs Reigns because that only benefits Reigns and Ambrose likely Rollins would be lost in the shuffle then downplayed.


----------



## DA

:banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

Such a dork. Love it! :lol


----------



## Telos

DA said:


> :banderas


:banderas :banderas :banderas

I swear, nobody in the WWE is having more fun these days than Dean Ambrose. Corpsing with a yellow python in his face and everything. :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

"'Cause wrestling's fun." :ambrose


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> "'Cause wrestling's fun." :ambrose


He should use that as his catchphrase once he is on his own :lol Imagine the merchandise :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'd buy it. :lol


----------



## cindel25

tylermoxreigns said:


> Er, Cindel.... Punk didn't have a promo last night. Er.... :lmao
> 
> These names though
> 
> Way better than Seth_ie_, Rom_ie_, and Dean_y_ *shudders and cringes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol :lol :lol


Punk = WHITE CREST

I will only call CAT BURGLAR "sethie" whenever I see Tapla drawings. 



DareDevil said:


> So he's not cheerleader anymore?


Not since he started wearing those long sleeves under armor gear. Plus he SLIPPED AND FELL! He needs to do better!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I'd buy it. :lol


Who doesn't it would be better then the merch he has with the shield :lol (still I own a shield shirt, in fact I'm wearing it right now god I'm so sad)


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Er, Cindel.... Punk didn't have a promo last night. Er.... :lmao
> 
> These names though
> 
> Way better than Seth_ie_, Rom_ie_, and Dean_y_ *shudders and cringes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol :lol :lol


I'm down with Sethie cause Seth's adorable. In my mind only Seth calls Roman Romie and Deany…..uhhh no.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

cindel25 said:


> Punk = WHITE CREST
> 
> I will only call CAT BURGLAR "sethie" whenever I see Tapla drawings.
> 
> 
> 
> Not since he started wearing those long sleeves under armor gear. Plus he SLIPPED AND FELL! He needs to do better!


White crest :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

DA said:


> :banderas


OH Dean, you're such a goofball


----------



## Trifektah

Their promo last night was pretty amazing. I hope they resist breaking them up for a while. They still have a lot of mileage left as a unit IMO.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Nostalgia time!


----------



## NeyNey

2:24, look, JUST LOOK!!! :banderas






Not to forget GOAT promo


----------



## Wynter

Dean made my heart so warm when he tagged himself in :lenny
Of course that beautiful bastard would pull something like that.
Loved every second of it :banderas

And he got the pin! I shouldn't be so damn happy about that :lol
WWE is so abusive to him :side:
Apparently he did his finisher, but I missed it. It's been so long since I've seen it, I forgot what it was 


Waiting (im)patiently for Bray and Dean to be in the ring together with some mics.
That's all I want right now. Fuck everyone else . 
Dim the lights out on everyone not named Bray and Dean, put a spotlight on those two and let them go to work :cool2


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> Apparently he did his finisher, but I missed it. It's been so long since I've seen it, I forgot what it was


Headlock Driver. Didn't look good, don't know who's fault it was. Probably Big E's. 

Supposed to look like this






WWE's most violent finisher by far, maybe that's why we don't see it much. Or because they want to bury Ambrose, probably the latter.


----------



## DOPA

Really liked their 6 man tag this week building on DAT TENSION with Reigns and Ambrose with Rollins playing peacemaker. This is actually how I hoped it would play out. Reigns and Ambrose are the future. I like Rollins a lot too but I don't rate him as high. Just my opinion so don't jump on me :lol.

Promo was great. Wish Ambrose was given a bit more but all three shined. Reigns has come along so much over the last year it's insane. Rollins was my favourite in the promo segment.

I wish it was the Wyatt Family vs the Shield at Mania instead of EC .


----------



## Kratosx23

That match would get 7 minutes at WrestleMania, on EC it's going to get 20 to 25. Plus at WrestleMania it would be buried under all the main events and the crowd shitting on everything with CM Punk and Daniel Bryan chants.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Wait...so Bray's rocking chair is haunted? Is the chair like the fourth member of the family or something?


----------



## SubZero3:16

so I just rewatched this GOAT promo by the Wyatts from Smackdown, when Luke said that they picked a beautiful hill to die on do you think it's a foreshadowing for the death of the shield as a collective unit? This promo was so much feels :banderas 

I want WWE Studios to do a Bray Wyatt movie from his childhood to recruiting the members of his family and what brought him to WWE. I mean if written properly with good actors it could be an amazing screenplay.


----------



## Wynter

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Headlock Driver. Didn't look good, don't know who's fault it was. Probably Big E's.
> 
> Supposed to look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWE's most violent finisher by far, maybe that's why we don't see it much. Or because they want to bury Ambrose, probably the latter.


Ahhhh, thank you. I wish they would let him do it more. It was nice seeing Dean finally get a pin. Even if he had to undercut Roman to get it :lol 
(shame he only got the pin to further their storyline. But beggars can't be choosers).
Also wish the commentators would freaking sell his and Seth's moves as finishers. 
Seth does his blackout and the commentators are just like "....", it's so ridiculous lol That move is so sick.

And I agree with the WrestleMania situation. I was one of the people who was adamant on having Shield vs Wyatts at Mania.
But, I'd rather see them get an amazing and lengthy match at Elimination Chamber, than some blink and you miss it match at WrestleMania.
The match could easily get lost in the shuffle. The feud deserves better.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Guess who booked a day off from work just so they can stay up and watch Elimination Chamber? This girl. NO FUCKING REGRETS.


For Shield/Wyatts? I would abandon my work anyday :lol




DA said:


> :banderas


You adorable doofus, you.




psycho bunny said:


> Who doesn't it would be better then the merch he has with the shield :lol (still I own a shield shirt, in fact I'm wearing it right now god I'm so sad)


:lol Don't be, Bunny. I'd probably wear mine to shreds once I get it.




SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm down with Sethie cause Seth's adorable. In my mind only Seth calls Roman Romie and Deany&#133;..uhhh no.


Rommy and Deanie are only applicable to Tapla's versions of them, but Sethie will always be applicable 




SubZero3:16 said:


> so I just rewatched this GOAT promo by the Wyatts from Smackdown, when Luke said that they picked a beautiful hill to die on do you think it's a foreshadowing for the death of the shield as a collective unit? This promo was so much feels :banderas
> 
> I want WWE Studios to do a Bray Wyatt movie from his childhood to recruiting the members of his family and what brought him to WWE. I mean if written properly with good actors it could be an amazing screenplay.


I know there's this tweet from Bray explaining what happened to "Husky Harris" where he basically implied that he "possessed" Husky Harris. Very creepy. WWE Films' version of The Exorcist, anyone?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That match would get 7 minutes at WrestleMania, on EC it's going to get 20 to 25. Plus at WrestleMania it would be buried under all the main events and the crowd shitting on everything with CM Punk and Daniel Bryan chants.


Good point

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LPPrince

JacqSparrow said:


> I know there's this tweet from Bray explaining what happened to "Husky Harris" where he basically implied that he "possessed" Husky Harris. Very creepy. WWE Films' version of The Exorcist, anyone?


https://twitter.com/WWEBrayWyatt/status/291735362601107458

"He(Husky Harris) needed me, and I needed a vessel"

In other words, holy shit

Like, literally in all actuality holy shit


----------



## Telos

Imagine if Bray Wyatt ever confronts Randy Orton.






"Don't you see? You created all this, Randy. You created me...you created _a monster._" :wyatt


----------



## LPPrince

And he mentions how his family tore The Shield away from one another, seam by seam like fabric.

The Threads of Fate, Randy.

But back to The Shield, I love them as a team. It kinda sucks knowing they'll go their separate ways, but I see big things from all three of them if WWE CAN WRITE WORTH HALF A FUCK


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Telos said:


> Imagine if Bray Wyatt ever confronts Randy Orton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't you see? You created all this, Randy. You created me...you created _a monster._" :wyatt


:dance


----------



## TheVipersGirl

watch this fucking hilarious

the guy was shouting dean, roman and seth and then he's like "Who are you?"

Smackdown taping at Iowa  http://instagram.com/p/kBIJ5zqBek/


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> Imagine if Bray Wyatt ever confronts Randy Orton.
> 
> "Don't you see? You created all this, Randy. You created me...you created _a monster._" :wyatt


As long as we don't get face Orton out of this, I'm good.

In less creepy news:



Spoiler: Smackdown



Dean and Roman argue throughout a match while Seth's on commentary, and they trade onscreen promos with the Wyatts again. Come on, just put them in a ring together and have Dean and Bray engage in a war of weird words!



And I just found this and fangirled like heck--The Shield plus Green Ranger!!! :mark: Seth and Dean being goofy 












TheVipersGirl said:


> Smackdown taping at Iowa  http://instagram.com/p/kBIJ5zqBek/


Poor security guy :lol


----------



## TheVipersGirl

guess who will be on commentary for smackdown for the first time? i am so excited for this that im marking out.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> For Shield/Wyatts? I would abandon my work anyday :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You adorable doofus, you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol Don't be, Bunny. I'd probably wear mine to shreds once I get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rommy and Deanie are only applicable to Tapla's versions of them, but Sethie will always be applicable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there's this tweet from Bray explaining what happened to "Husky Harris" where he basically implied that he "possessed" Husky Harris. Very creepy. WWE Films' version of The Exorcist, anyone?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Yeah even though their t-shirts are ugly i'll continue to wear it. I'm that big of a fan. I can't wait for Sd :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

I need to find some black gauze tape if such a thing exists. I may just have to get some white tape and paint it black because I still want to mimic Dean's. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I need to find some black gauze tape if such a thing exists. I may just have to get some white tape and paint it black because I still want to mimic Dean's. :lol



:lol good luck finding that


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> I need to find some black gauze tape if such a thing exists. I may just have to get some white tape and paint it black because I still want to mimic Dean's. :lol


That's being resourceful ;-)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Wait, Ambrose's ear is pierced?


----------



## CALΔMITY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Wait, Ambrose's ear is pierced?


Yes and it's sexy.



JacqSparrow said:


> That's being resourceful ;-)
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm tempted to go to the store later tonight and find some. If only I wasn't so lazy. :side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Wait, Ambrose's ear is pierced?


Yup. Kinda late aren't ya wagg? :lol It has it's own tumblr and everything.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup. Kinda late aren't ya wagg? :lol It has it's own tumblr and everything.


I follow it on twitter too. :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup. Kinda late aren't ya wagg? :lol It has it's own tumblr and everything.


I saw some posts on my feed, and was looking at the gif, and just noticed it for the first time. :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Yes and it's sexy.
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to go to the store later tonight and find some. If only I wasn't so lazy. :side:


And rather talkative for an earring.

Well, you've still got some time before the show :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> And rather talkative for an earring.
> 
> Well, you've still got some time before the show :lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


True. It sucks when I have time, though. I just wind up putting it off. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Yes and it's sexy.
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to go to the store later tonight and find some. If only I wasn't so lazy. :side:



:lol lazyness FTW. And i follow that gorgeous earring on tumblr to.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PUNKY

Spoiler: smackdown



1) The Shield (U.S. champion Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns w/Seth Rollins) beat Dolph Ziggler & Kofi Kingston. Back and forth until Kofi was isolated. Kofi came back and both Ambrose and Kofi were down. Hot tag to both partners with Ziggler coming out hot. Reigns took control and Ambrose went for the tag as Reigns prepped for the Superman Punch, but Reigns caught him. Ziggler then hit a Rolling DDT off the distraction for a two count. Reigns came back with a massive spear and Ziggler sold like he always does. Reigns then tagged in Ambrose via slap to the chest. Ambrose did a "WTF?" face while Reigns did a grin face. Ambrose then pinned Ziggler.

Post-match, Ambrose jawed with Reigns, who kept grinning, and Rollins moderated. The Wyatts then appeared on the screen with another creepy promo about how The Shield thinks Bray Wyatt is a facade, but they will find out how real he is. Bray Wyatt vs. Goldust is up next. Cody Rhodes, Erick Rowan and Luke Harper were all at ringside. Wyatt ended up getting the win. The Shield appeared on the big screen after the match and said they will claim victory at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> True. It sucks when I have time, though. I just wind up putting it off. :lol


:lol We'll start bugging you about it if you still haven't gone a-searching next week 



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The Shield (U.S. champion Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns w/Seth Rollins) beat Dolph Ziggler & Kofi Kingston. Back and forth until Kofi was isolated. Kofi came back and both Ambrose and Kofi were down. Hot tag to both partners with Ziggler coming out hot. Reigns took control and Ambrose went for the tag as Reigns prepped for the Superman Punch, but Reigns caught him. Ziggler then hit a Rolling DDT off the distraction for a two count. Reigns came back with a massive spear and Ziggler sold like he always does. Reigns then tagged in Ambrose via slap to the chest. Ambrose did a "WTF?" face while Reigns did a grin face. Ambrose then pinned Ziggler.
> 
> Post-match, Ambrose jawed with Reigns, who kept grinning, and Rollins moderated. The Wyatts then appeared on the screen with another creepy promo about how The Shield thinks Bray Wyatt is a facade, but they will find out how real he is. Bray Wyatt vs. Goldust is up next. Cody Rhodes, Erick Rowan and Luke Harper were all at ringside. Wyatt ended up getting the win. The Shield appeared on the big screen after the match and said they will claim victory at Elimination Chamber.





Spoiler: Response to spoiler



That Ambreigns love. 

I can't wait to see/hear Seth on commentary :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The Shield (U.S. champion Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns w/Seth Rollins) beat Dolph Ziggler & Kofi Kingston. Back and forth until Kofi was isolated. Kofi came back and both Ambrose and Kofi were down. Hot tag to both partners with Ziggler coming out hot. Reigns took control and Ambrose went for the tag as Reigns prepped for the Superman Punch, but Reigns caught him. Ziggler then hit a Rolling DDT off the distraction for a two count. Reigns came back with a massive spear and Ziggler sold like he always does. Reigns then tagged in Ambrose via slap to the chest. Ambrose did a "WTF?" face while Reigns did a grin face. Ambrose then pinned Ziggler.
> 
> Post-match, Ambrose jawed with Reigns, who kept grinning, and Rollins moderated. The Wyatts then appeared on the screen with another creepy promo about how The Shield thinks Bray Wyatt is a facade, but they will find out how real he is. Bray Wyatt vs. Goldust is up next. Cody Rhodes, Erick Rowan and Luke Harper were all at ringside. Wyatt ended up getting the win. The Shield appeared on the big screen after the match and said they will claim victory at Elimination Chamber.





Spoiler: SD



That's the first time Ambrose and Reigns have tagged together just the two of them, right? Rollins in commentary? :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The Shield (U.S. champion Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns w/Seth Rollins) beat Dolph Ziggler & Kofi Kingston. Back and forth until Kofi was isolated. Kofi came back and both Ambrose and Kofi were down. Hot tag to both partners with Ziggler coming out hot. Reigns took control and Ambrose went for the tag as Reigns prepped for the Superman Punch, but Reigns caught him. Ziggler then hit a Rolling DDT off the distraction for a two count. Reigns came back with a massive spear and Ziggler sold like he always does. Reigns then tagged in Ambrose via slap to the chest. Ambrose did a "WTF?" face while Reigns did a grin face. Ambrose then pinned Ziggler.
> 
> Post-match, Ambrose jawed with Reigns, who kept grinning, and Rollins moderated. The Wyatts then appeared on the screen with another creepy promo about how The Shield thinks Bray Wyatt is a facade, but they will find out how real he is. Bray Wyatt vs. Goldust is up next. Cody Rhodes, Erick Rowan and Luke Harper were all at ringside. Wyatt ended up getting the win. The Shield appeared on the big screen after the match and said they will claim victory at Elimination Chamber.





Spoiler: .



Oh lord this just keeps gettin better and better. I love the drama between those two. :lmao Can't wait to see it unfold. 

The double blackout drawing is so appropriate now. :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Spoiler: .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord this just keeps gettin better and better. I love the drama between those two. :lmao Can't wait to see it unfold.
> 
> The double blackout drawing is so appropriate now. :lol





Spoiler: response



I find myself more excited for SD than Raw these days, tbh. So much good stuff happens there. If I get to go to London this year, I might just choose to buy a ticket to Smackdown :lol

:dance Double Blackout!


----------



## TheVipersGirl

http://www.wwe.com/inside/the-ring-of-honor-influence-photos


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Ya'know, I've been thinking... we all know that the inevitable main conflict when the Shield finally breaks up will be Ambrose and Reigns. But I'd just love for it all to finally kick-off with the typical promo argument between Reigns and Ambrose then, instead of getting between them and being all reasonable, Seth just goes "you know what? You're so eager to beat each other up, go for it. I'm sick of having to babysit you idiots" and just walking away from them.

Because frankly I see Seth's role in the Shield split to be either this, arbitrarily sticking with one of them for a while until eventually the two of them just growing apart or whatever, or becoming like the latchkey kid of messily divorcing parents.

And the "getting sick of their shit" route is the more interesting, at least for me.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheVipersGirl said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/the-ring-of-honor-influence-photos


The accompanying article is pretty good with insight from Bryan, Rollins, Cabana and more.

http://www.wwe.com/inside/the-ring-of-honor-influence-26179913#view-comments


----------



## truelove

Rollins is probably going to jump ship if ambrose and reigns implode on each other


----------



## tbp82

truelove said:


> Rollins is probably going to jump ship if ambrose and reigns implode on each other


"Jump Ship"?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

tbp82 said:


> "Jump Ship"?


Rollins grows a Daniel Bryan'esque beard and joins the Wyatt's 8*D


----------



## CALΔMITY

^ :argh:

The double blackout is complete.
I'm just gonna link from my post in the art thread, though. Clickie


----------



## Bearodactyl

I keep underestimating how many MV's of the Shield, members of the Shield both seperate and together, and members of the Shield combined with female love interests (Dean and AJ mostly, but also spotted a K2 - Reigns one)there are on youtube. Thought this one might be to the liking of some of you guys and gals, please accept it as my humble offering to quench your thirst


----------



## DA

Just watched the Shield's promo on RAW. One of their best yet. :banderas

I'm more pumped for the Shield vs the Wyatts than I am for the actual Elimination Chamber match :mark:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Bearodactyl said:


> I keep underestimating how many MV's of the Shield, members of the Shield both seperate and together, and members of the Shield combined with female love interests (Dean and AJ mostly, but also spotted a K2 - Reigns one)there are on youtube. Thought this one might be to the liking of some of you guys and gals, please accept it as my humble offering to quench your thirst


Dean has a video of these with almost all divas :|


----------



## truelove

tbp82 said:


> "Jump Ship"?


Leaves the sinking shield ship and goes solo


----------



## JacqSparrow

Reservoir Angel said:


> Ya'know, I've been thinking... we all know that the inevitable main conflict when the Shield finally breaks up will be Ambrose and Reigns. But I'd just love for it all to finally kick-off with the typical promo argument between Reigns and Ambrose then, instead of getting between them and being all reasonable, *Seth just goes "you know what? You're so eager to beat each other up, go for it. I'm sick of having to babysit you idiots" and just walking away from them.*
> 
> Because frankly I see Seth's role in the Shield split to be either this, arbitrarily sticking with one of them for a while until eventually the two of them just growing apart or whatever, or becoming like the latchkey kid of messily divorcing parents.
> 
> And the "getting sick of their shit" route is the more interesting, at least for me.


It's kind of funny how it's gone from utter bromance to a messy family situation. Though the bromance is still there. I'd like this to happen too, and I think it's likely seeing how irritated Seth has been getting lately with all the arguing.



SubZero3:16 said:


> The accompanying article is pretty good with insight from Bryan, Rollins, Cabana and more.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/the-ring-of-honor-influence-26179913#view-comments


Thank you, WWE, for acknowledging ROH and for those lovely Seth pics. Great article.



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Rollins grows a Daniel Bryan'esque beard and joins the Wyatt's 8*D


NO! NO! NO! His beard's been bad enough without even coming close to Bryan levels.



Calahart said:


> ^ :argh:
> 
> The double blackout is complete.
> I'm just gonna link from my post in the art thread, though. Clickie


:agree: Incredible job, Caly! Love it! :lol Roman had to catch the boot right in the face.


----------



## Deptford

What if they just never actually turn against each other but each play separate roles as babyfaces and heels? 
If any team could be unique and booked well enough to pul it off it would be the shield imo


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> What if they just never actually turn against each other but each play separate roles as babyfaces and heels?
> If any team could be unique and booked well enough to pul it off it would be the shield imo


It's been built up for months--it's highly unlikely they're not going to go there given the anticipation for when it actually happens. Plus, seeing them go at each other would really be awesome.

I think they are the kind of team that can reunite very easily and believably, though. They're really like family in that sense.


----------



## Deptford

Yeah exactly, they're just family more than just some flimsy team where everyone has their own agenda. 

I want to see them feud though so bad. It was just an idea that crossed my mind while I was thinking and stuff.


----------



## DoubleO_88

I don't want them to break up I want them to be like DX where they can have singles careers and still be The Shield at the same time.

Seriously the Wyatts and The Shield are the only good thing about the WWE currently.


----------



## LPPrince

Calahart said:


> ^ :argh:
> 
> The double blackout is complete.
> I'm just gonna link from my post in the art thread, though. Clickie


That is really good, holy crap. Props.


----------



## Deptford

lol the shield promo was funny from Dean. He really doesn't like spirits and stuff. It came off like "wtf get that shit out of here!" 
like his friends dragged him to see a scary movie and he got really pissed off about it :lol 

maybe it was just me but it was a really cute promo from him :lmao


----------



## NO!

DoubleO_88 said:


> I don't want them to break up I want them to be like DX where they can have singles careers and still be The Shield at the same time.


Triple H and Shawn Michaels had some of the bloodiest matches against each other before they reunited as DX.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> lol the shield promo was funny from Dean. He really doesn't like spirits and stuff. It came off like "wtf get that shit out of here!"
> like his friends dragged him to see a scary movie and he got really pissed off about it :lol
> 
> maybe it was just me but it was a really cute promo from him :lmao


It was :lol I just loved his line and the "oooooo" thing.

I really hope he has a face-to-face promo battle with Bray where both of them are just laugh at each other's craziness while Seth and Roman try to look intimidating but are ultimately weirded out.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> :agree: Incredible job, Caly! Love it! :lol Roman had to catch the boot right in the face.





LPPrince said:


> That is really good, holy crap. Props.


Thanks guys! 




JacqSparrow said:


> I think they are the kind of team that can reunite very easily and believably, though. They're really like family in that sense.


I believe this too. Their bond is so strong that even when they're enemies that bromance will still lie dormant. Plus, all the three of them would need is a common enemy and goal then BAM they're working together again. That's one potential reason why I'm not too too scared for a shield breakup. There's no way those three could just separate and then have nothing to do with each other anymore.



Can anyone tell me what these are from? :lol
I laugh so hard at his facial expressions in this every time. If a video of it exists somewhere I need to see it.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Can anyone tell me what these are from? :lol
> I laugh so hard at his facial expressions in this every time. If a video of it exists somewhere I need to see it.


:lmao Sweetie, I don't think that's how getting strangled looks.


----------



## CALΔMITY

That's how he looks when he gets strangled apparently. :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this too. Their bond is so strong that even when they're enemies that bromance will still lie dormant. Plus, all the three of them would need is a common enemy and goal then BAM they're working together again. That's one potential reason why I'm not too too scared for a shield breakup. There's no way those three could just separate and then have nothing to do with each other anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what these are from? :lol
> I laugh so hard at his facial expressions in this every time. If a video of it exists somewhere I need to see it.


:lol I hope you clever boys and girls can find it, because this is too hilarious. I saw your fanart Caly really good :clap


----------



## CALΔMITY

Thank you Bunny~


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ok so I read that ROH article on WWE.com and Rollins seems like an intelligent speaker. Among all the persons interviewed- him, Cabana, Bryan, Cesaro and Gabe Sapolsky, Rollins and Gabe's answers seemed the most insightful.

Also I read in the SD spoilers that Seth was cheered in his home state of Iowa. Shame they will dub over it :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ok so I read that ROH article on WWE.com and Rollins seems like an intelligent speaker. Among all the persons interviewed- him, Cabana, Bryan, Cesaro and Gabe Sapolsky, Rollins and Gabe's answers seemed the most insightful.
> 
> Also I read in the SD spoilers that Seth was cheered in his home state of Iowa. Shame they will dub over it :lol


I wish they did that interview while Punk was still around. Would love to have gotten his thoughts too. 

I really liked Seth's answers too. And I really hope they don't dub over those cheers (or if they do, I hope someone videos it and puts it on Youtube). I think Seth would be trying so hard not to smile and soak in the cheers.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NeyNey

Calahart said:


> Can anyone tell me what these are from? :lol
> I laugh so hard at his facial expressions in this every time. If a video of it exists somewhere I need to see it.






 :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Love you Ney!

Edit: Haha oh my god. :mark: LoveitloveitLOVEIT!


----------



## CALΔMITY

I know that this has been played out a bit, now, but I still laughed at this.


----------



## DareDevil

Wow, there's no one here. anyway, Hi guys. I go to sleep and it feels like I missed a month worth of content of this thread.


----------



## CALΔMITY

That tends to happen mid-way through the week. :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> That tends to happen mid-way through the week. :lol


I know, I'm one of the ones that keeps up to date with this thread but, I do realize how hard it is to keep up when you don't watch Raw or SD when it comes on air.


----------



## JacqSparrow

NeyNey said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:


The epic detective skills indeed.



Calahart said:


> I know that this has been played out a bit, now, but I still laughed at this.


I always :lol at these.



DareDevil said:


> I know, I'm one of the ones that keeps up to date with this thread but, I do realize how hard it is to keep up when you don't watch Raw or SD when it comes on air.


:lol For me, this thread has been the best way to keep up to date even when I don't catch Raw or SD on time. The reactions tell me everything I need to know.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol For me, this thread has been the best way to keep up to date even when I don't catch Raw or SD on time. The reactions tell me everything I need to know.


Same. I'm not even opposed to reading spoilers posted in here either. I used to avoid spoilers at all costs, but it's not like I can just watch it on tv anymore. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> The epic detective skills indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> I always :lol at these.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol For me, this thread has been the best way to keep up to date even when I don't catch Raw or SD on time. The reactions tell me everything I need to know.


Same here, I never watch live but the reactions and spoilers in here are way to much fun to miss. Besides I love you guys


----------



## Telos

NeyNey said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:


I love every-fucking-thing about that promo, forgot about that one. Thanks!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

:topic:
Edge and Beth Phoenix were parents :cheer:cheer
A baby girl 

Beth was pregnant....:|
Edge and Beth are a couple...:|


----------



## DareDevil

SóniaPortugal said:


> :topic:
> Edge and Beth Phoenix were parents :cheer:cheer
> A baby girl
> 
> Beth was pregnant....:|
> Edge and Beth are a couple...:|


Sir excuse me what? I...huh?


----------



## Blommen

Like i've done in the Bryan thread, i'd like to ask the people in here to help me a bit. I've been out of WWE since Night Of Champions and I'd like to know if there are any shield matches/moments that have stood out since then that are worth checking out? also, what is this i hear about the shield breaking up?


----------



## Deptford

SóniaPortugal said:


> :topic:
> Edge and Beth Phoenix were parents :cheer:cheer
> A baby girl
> 
> Beth was pregnant....:|
> Edge and Beth are a couple...:|


AHHHHHHH A BABY GIRL


----------



## SóniaPortugal

DareDevil said:


> Sir excuse me what? I...huh?


http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/news/312355/UPDATED:-Edge-and-Beth-Phoenix-Welcome-Their-First-Child.htm


I know 
When I saw the news:shocked::|


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> Can anyone tell me what these are from? :lol
> I laugh so hard at his facial expressions in this every time. If a video of it exists somewhere I need to see it.





NeyNey said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:





Telos said:


> I love every-fucking-thing about that promo, forgot about that one. Thanks!


BTW things I learned today: Shaun Ricker aka Dick Rick (Moxley's adversary in that promo) was signed to WWE developmental last year and is currently there under the name Slate Randall. He has the kind of body Vince McMahon covets in his wrestlers.


----------



## x78

Telos said:


> BTW things I learned today: Shaun Ricker aka Dick Rick (Moxley's adversary in that promo) was signed to WWE developmental last year and is currently there under the name Slate Randall. He has the kind of body Vince McMahon covets in his wrestlers.


Ricker is probably the best promo guy they've signed since Ambrose, he's like a mixture of Rick Rude and The Rock. I can't wait to see them interact on the main roster.


----------



## NeyNey

Blommen said:


> Like i've done in the Bryan thread, i'd like to ask the people in here to help me a bit. I've been out of WWE since Night Of Champions and I'd like to know if there are any shield matches/moments that have stood out since then that are worth checking out? also, what is this i hear about the shield breaking up?


Blommen, you missed a lot of epic stuff.
Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns are rocking the house these days. 

Since they have tons of matches I can't tell you one of the best right now, so I go with the Break up stuff and other awesome things. 

I think this was the first time when there was tension between them, after Rollins and Reigns lost the Tag Team Titles. (The promo in the beginning)

http://vimeo.com/78370195 (There's no good quality YT video.)

Rest:































Of course that's not everything, just a few mentions.
Guys, feel free to add something. :lol


----------



## Telos

x78 said:


> Ricker is probably the best promo guy they've signed since Ambrose, he's like a mixture of Rick Rude and The Rock. I can't wait to see them interact on the main roster.


Word.

I remember seeing this...






...and feeling kind of bad for him thinking he was probably done wrestling and being relegated to being a model/actor instead.

Definitely looking forward to the day he and Ambrose meet on the main roster as you said.


----------



## Deptford

That shield montage of dissension is just beautiful NeyNey

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Telos

NeyNey is right though I would contend that the dissension began slightly before that, the Raw of October 28th was the first sign of trouble

http://vimeo.com/78080520

Just noticing Dean at the end of that promo doing his best to keep a straight face :lol


----------



## NeyNey

Telos said:


> NeyNey is right though I would contend that the dissension began slightly before that, the Raw of October 28th was the first sign of trouble
> 
> http://vimeo.com/78080520


Oh my fucking god, I knew it was a promo where Ambrose mentions he's the baddest man alive, but after I found the other one I thought I was mistaken. :lmao
Fuck me. 
Telos :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Blommen

thanks guys, that was very helpful. I hope they either make it a complete break-up or at least have Dean go off on his own. Roman is amazing but i don't think he's seasoned enough for an established push and some more time with Rollins would be good. Dean is the one who should get over first of the three as he is the most complete product and the one with the most unique talent set at least in the charisma department. or, that's how it was 6 months ago at least xD


----------



## kariverson

NeyNey said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:


WOW. Just Wow. Best promo I've seen like ever. The guy is more than gold, he's PLATIN!! WWE is holding him back, they need to unleash him!


----------



## Deptford

kariverson said:


> WOW. Just Wow. Best promo I've seen like ever. The guy is more than gold, he's PLATIN!! WWE is holding him back, they need to unleash him!


Have you seen his Moxley promos before he came to WWE? 

This guy was born to talk.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

This is my all time favourite promo of his tbh.

It's going to be a sad moment when they finally split, but they've had a really strong showing for over a year now and they can be great solo talents.


----------



## Deptford

My favorite Ambrose promo is the "Moxley isn't afraid of homicide" promo + hoody Ambrose is the cutest.


----------



## Wynter

I cringe whenever I read a comment about Dean being overrated and how they can't understand why so many see him as the next big heel.
Obviously they've never checked out his work before WWE, because I truly can't comprehend how someone can question his talent.

I know he's been booked as the weakest of the trio so far, so I guess I can see why some are underwhelmed, but I wish the doubters would do themselves a favor and just go to youtube.
Type in Jon Moxley, press enter and just have a fucking blast :lol 

Great shit on there. Jon/Dean has plenty more to offer and is just only getting started. Wait until dat singles run people, that's when shit will get real : 

Now, if doubters see all of his indie stuff and _still _think he's overrated, then they're just a lost cause and their opinions are dumb


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> My favorite Ambrose promo is the "Moxley isn't afraid of homicide" promo + hoody Ambrose is the cutest.


:mark: I love that promo!!! But mine is still "I'm just a sick guy" and will always be.


----------



## Deptford

DareDevil said:


> :mark: I love that promo!!! But mine is still "I'm just a sick guy" and will always be.


I lovee that promo too. He has too many. It's hard to pick a favorite. But hoody Ambrose > everything


----------



## Kakihara_Anjo

My wife did a Shield fanart, thought you folks might like to see it. 








Here is her tumblr, more wwe fanart to come. http://shensation.tumblr.com/


----------



## Telos

Kakihara_Anjo said:


> My wife did a Shield fanart, thought you folks might like to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her tumblr, more wwe fanart to come. http://shensation.tumblr.com/


Yeah I saw that on Tumblr recently. She did an excellent job! :clap


----------



## Telos

Just remembered that I like this comic and noticed this


----------



## x78

^ BotchedSpot is GOAT.

As for Ambrose's best promo...










Tie between these two IMO. The first one is legit one of the best promos I've ever seen.


----------



## NeyNey

x78 said:


> Tie between these two IMO.


:clap:clap:clap

These two are in my Top 3, along with this beautiful piece:





Really, it can't get fucking more intense. 
Never.
That's why this man is a genius.
He's just the best in making you feel everything he says through your brain, heart and soul. 
And in the moment his voice touches you under your skin for the first time, he takes control over every tiny hair on your body.


----------



## Deptford

NeyNey said:


> Really, it can't get fucking more intense.
> Never.
> That's why this man is a genius.
> He's just the best in making you feel everything he says through your brain, heart and soul.
> And in the moment his voice touches you under your skin for the first time, he takes control over every tiny hair on your body.


Unbreakable promo hits me so hard
"EVERY TIME I STEP IN THAT RING ITS LIKE IM WRESTLING A GHOST AND NO MATTER HOW HARD I TRY I JUST CAN'T GET. A. GRIP!"

I wish the part about him touching every hair on my body and under my skin wasn't true because I don't want to be touched there by another guy but it is. it is...


----------



## DareDevil

NeyNey said:


> :clap:clap:clap
> 
> These two are in my Top 3, along with this beautiful piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, it can't get fucking more intense.
> Never.
> That's why this man is a genius.
> He's just the best in making you feel everything he says through your brain, heart and soul.
> And in the moment his voice touches you under your skin for the first time, he takes control over every tiny hair on your body.


OMG, this promo gives me so many feels,


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> Same here, I never watch live but the reactions and spoilers in here are way to much fun to miss. Besides I love you guys


We love you too 




SóniaPortugal said:


> http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/n...nd-Beth-Phoenix-Welcome-Their-First-Child.htm


Wow. Congrats to Edge and Beth then 




Telos said:


> BTW things I learned today: Shaun Ricker aka Dick Rick (Moxley's adversary in that promo) was signed to WWE developmental last year and is currently there under the name Slate Randall. He has the kind of body Vince McMahon covets in his wrestlers.


Really liked his promo work there 




Kakihara_Anjo said:


> My wife did a Shield fanart, thought you folks might like to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her tumblr, more wwe fanart to come. http://shensation.tumblr.com/


Great job! 




NeyNey said:


> :clap:clap:clap
> 
> These two are in my Top 3, along with this beautiful piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, it can't get fucking more intense.
> Never.
> That's why this man is a genius.
> He's just the best in making you feel everything he says through your brain, heart and soul.
> And in the moment his voice touches you under your skin for the first time, he takes control over every tiny hair on your body.


This is my absolute favorite Mox promo. Gets me everytime. I have and could watch it many many times over. So many chills and feels and passion.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

x78 said:


> ^ BotchedSpot is GOAT.
> 
> As for Ambrose's best promo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tie between these two IMO. The first one is legit one of the best promos I've ever seen.





NeyNey said:


> :clap:clap:clap
> 
> These two are in my Top 3, along with this beautiful piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, it can't get fucking more intense.
> Never.
> That's why this man is a genius.
> He's just the best in making you feel everything he says through your brain, heart and soul.
> And in the moment his voice touches you under your skin for the first time, he takes control over every tiny hair on your body.


I've seen that "possessions" one before. Haven't seen the other two, though. More superb work, but you guys don't need me to say that. :lol

He really does get get to you to some degree and if he doesn't, then well surely you're doing something wrong trying to comprehend his promos. I could really relate to the "Unbreakable" promo. Where he says that he hears things. I hear voices in my head telling me I'm a fuck-up all the time, and it's a struggle, but I keep finding ways to prove it wrong. Seeing Moxley's promos in a way helps me keep in touch with certain things about myself and when a wrestling promo can do that to someone, then it's truly remarkable. I may never meet Jon Good formally, or by chance encounter, but the opportunity to shake his hand and say my thanks would be amazing.


----------



## Deptford

Calahart said:


> He really does get get to you to some degree and if he doesn't, then well surely you're doing something wrong trying to comprehend his promos. I could really relate to the "Unbreakable" promo. Where he says that he hears things. I hear voices in my head telling me I'm a fuck-up all the time, and it's a struggle, but I keep finding ways to prove it wrong. Seeing Moxley's promos in a way helps me keep in touch with certain things about myself and when a wrestling promo can do that to someone, then it's truly remarkable. I may never meet Jon Good formally, or by chance encounter, but the opportunity to shake his hand and say my thanks would be amazing.


the unbreakable promo is hits me hard too for personal reasons, I don't wanna go into details but yeah. I've fell off in a lot of ways and just that first part about not being capable to seize opportunity gets me and then it's just like the story of the past couple years of my life from there. 

I feel like Jon has probably been through some shit himself because, real talk, if you haven't been through some really rough shit, you just can't talk or think like that. You just can't make some of his promos up. And that's part of what makes him so great to me is that you know the man isn't just playing a character to get a paycheck. He's putting things out there too. And when people do that, it gets it off their chest, but it's also kind their way of saying "Look, I've been there, I've felt that before, I've thought that before, and this is me telling you that it's ok to feel and think like that."

kudos for getting real with it, caly and inspiring me to make an emotional post lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah no one can truly know him and what he went through in life, but one can definitely tell that there's a reserve that he taps into for his material. It's sad to think of what the world would have missed out on if he didn't discover pro wrestling. 

I'm having too many feels now. Time for some silliness before I get ready for work.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> He really does get get to you to some degree and if he doesn't, then well surely you're doing something wrong trying to comprehend his promos. I could really relate to the "Unbreakable" promo. Where he says that he hears things. I hear voices in my head telling me I'm a fuck-up all the time, and it's a struggle, but I keep finding ways to prove it wrong. Seeing Moxley's promos in a way helps me keep in touch with certain things about myself and when a wrestling promo can do that to someone, then it's truly remarkable. I may never meet Jon Good formally, or by chance encounter, but the opportunity to shake his hand and say my thanks would be amazing.





Deptford said:


> I feel like Jon has probably been through some shit himself because, real talk, if you haven't been through some really rough shit, you just can't talk or think like that. You just can't make some of his promos up. And that's part of what makes him so great to me is that you know the man isn't just playing a character to get a paycheck. He's putting things out there too. And when people do that, it gets it off their chest, but it's also kind their way of saying "Look, I've been there, I've felt that before, I've thought that before, and this is me telling you that it's ok to feel and think like that."


^Yes to both of these. After I saw this promo, I was totally thinking, "I'd really like to meet this guy." I've seen a lot of entertaining promos, but very few that can actually inspire me in terms of life. This is one of them. As someone who has felt misunderstood and discouraged a lot and was just hanging on to one passion in life for a long time, I related so much to it. And for him to say at the end that pro wrestling doesn't owe him anything, that was the point where I just go, "...wow" :clap



Calahart said:


> Yeah no one can truly know him and what he went through in life, but one can definitely tell that there's a reserve that he taps into for his material. It's sad to think of what the world would have missed out on if he didn't discover pro wrestling.
> 
> I'm having too many feels now. Time for some silliness before I get ready for work.


I can't even begin to imagine that world. 

:lol And then he has pictures like these.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Kakihara_Anjo said:


> My wife did a Shield fanart, thought you folks might like to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her tumblr, more wwe fanart to come. http://shensation.tumblr.com/



Wow that is amazing :clap


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> We love you too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Congrats to Edge and Beth then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really liked his promo work there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my absolute favorite Mox promo. Gets me everytime. I have and could watch it many many times over. So many chills and feels and passion.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Aaw thanks. I saw the news of edge and Beth on my facebookpage yesterday they seem like a nice and happy couple. Makes me wonder how the kid will react when she hears her old man had a sex celebration on live tv :lol:. Really liked the moxley promo's, his past and mine are really similar so everytime i watch one of those promo's i get really really touched, it also kinda helped me to move forward. That's how amazing this guy is to me.

I really hope WWE will allow him to make promo's like that in the future
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> Aaw thanks. I saw the news of edge and Beth on my facebookpage yesterday they seem like a nice and happy couple. Makes me wonder how the kid will react when she hears her old man had a sex celebration on live tv :lol:. Really liked the moxley promo's, his past and mine are really similar so everytime i watch one of those promo's i get really really touched, it also kinda helped me to move forward. That's how amazing this guy is to me.
> 
> I really hope WWE will allow him to make promo's like that in the future
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Probably the same way Shawn's kids reacted when they found out about their dad's past :lol

If Dean gets to do promos like that, his fanbase would swell.


----------



## tbp82

Kakihara_Anjo said:


> My wife did a Shield fanart, thought you folks might like to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her tumblr, more wwe fanart to come. http://shensation.tumblr.com/



That is awsome!!!!!!!!


----------



## truelove

Kakihara_Anjo said:


> My wife did a Shield fanart, thought you folks might like to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her tumblr, more wwe fanart to come. http://shensation.tumblr.com/


perfection:cool2


----------



## Deptford

I am to wonder if I am to make a top 4 with Ambrose in it in my sig hmmm but then I will have to do top 5 and do not have a 5th that I have followed and has been important hmmm is a hmmm kind of decision. 

also that girl's tumblr looks really cool. i never knew people could put so much work into their tumblr and make them so cool and good and stuff that's awesome!


----------



## Telos

Deptford said:


> I am to wonder if I am to make a top 4 with Ambrose in it in my sig hmmm but then I will have to do top 5 and do not have a 5th that I have followed and has been important hmmm is a hmmm kind of decision.
> 
> also that girl's tumblr looks really cool. i never knew people could put so much work into their tumblr and make them so cool and good and stuff that's awesome!


In this thread: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/823329-top-10-favorite-wrestlers-all-time-6.html

I posted my top 10 all-time and put Dean in there. He is the only name who debuted in WWE over the past 14 years.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Spoiler: Smackdown



I just watch Smackdown:
*Seth Rollins:* he defended The Shlied on commentary 
*Roman Reigns:* .... OK. I hate the fake chants.
*Dean Ambrose:* I loved the little dance in promo :dance


Bray Wyatt: I just ask one promo of him with Dean live please


----------



## NeyNey

Spoiler: Smackdown



Just watched SD. :banderas :banderas :banderas
Ambrose/Reigns :banderas

Ambrose "HURT HIM!!! HURT HIM!!" :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock
Rollins on commentary was *GREAT*!! Loved it. 
BF with JBL, Cole was their bitch. :banderas

Wyatt Promo after the match was awesome, Shield promo after the Wyatt match was awesome too.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh man oh man I'll be sleeping through it, but I can't wait to watch SD later. :mark:


----------



## Deptford

Telos said:


> In this thread: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/823329-top-10-favorite-wrestlers-all-time-6.html
> 
> I posted my top 10 all-time and put Dean in there. He is the only name who debuted in WWE over the past 14 years.


he is that good though he is like he is from the past!! :genius 
hmm i am still have to think, but yeah, I don't even care if ppl hate, I'm ride or die for Dean


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ya either go Dean or go home. B)


----------



## NeyNey

Deptford said:


> he is that good though he is like he is from the past!! :genius
> hmm i am still have to think, but yeah, I don't even care if ppl hate, I'm ride or die for Dean


Yeah, Fuck the people.


----------



## DA

Just listening to Ambrose on Cabana's podcast. If he was any more laid back, he'd be horizontal. Must be the most chilled man in America.

Cool guy :ambrose3


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I haven't been able to get on here because work is cray  but god damn smackdown was pretty decent again 



Spoiler: smackdown comments as always



Opening match what?

Seth looking sweet on commentary
We want Rollins chants? Yay well done Iowa crowd cheering on your homeboy

"I was in the process of answering your question Michael, don't cut me off" yes you tell him Seth! #notassassyambrosebutilltakewhaticanget
:banderas :banderas

Reigns' look of disdain to Ambrose after Ziggler "Heartstopper" elbows 

Ambrose rolling again 

Reigns double drop kick looking A+

"Whose got the guts to challenge him? He's waiting for somebody to step up." :clap

Rollins looking all pretty and shit at the commentary table :lol

Ass for days when Ambrose was all over Kofi 

Reigns eye looking nasty 

Ambrose always with the GOAT sells of kicks :lol

Lol at Ambrose trying to get the sneaky tag

Seth panicking on commentary :lmao

Ziggler sells the frigging spear :mark: 

Even bigger lol at Reigns blatantly tagging Ambrose in so he can get the pin :lmao

Fan girl comment time: Love when Ambrose pushes up on his toes and clenches his ass when he pins his opponents. Yaaaaasssss 

:banderas :banderas :banderas


-

As for the promo :mark:
Ambrose shoulders are ridiculous
The way he flicked his head up at one point near the end of the promo - god damn did he look crazily attractive but stary and psycho all at the same time. Idk, go figure. Him commenting on The Wyatts saying The Shield were like bickering children - this is just so damn great. Ambrose has the best cheekbones :lol seriously cheekbones like that shouldn't belong to a guy ahaha

Rollins has been so solid lately - his commented about scraping The Wyatts beards off of their faces was pretty vivid image for me. Nice.

JUST GIVE ME BRAY AND AMBROSE BACK AND FORTH ON A RAW LIVE MIC GO HOME SHOW TO ELIMINATION CHAMBER BITCHES!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

So so sold on this PPV just because of this feud. Such a shame they didn't bill this for WM30 because my god if this is what they are producing for arguably a throwaway PPV imagine what they would've pulled out of the bag in the lead up to Mania :mark:




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Philosopher

The last time I saw the Undertaker was when he was taken out by the Shield last year. Now the Shield keep talking about their yard... Anyone else think they might be trying to set up Reigns/Taker for WM?


----------



## Deptford

The Philosopher said:


> The last time I saw the Undertaker was when he was taken out by the Shield last year. Now the Shield keep talking about their yard... Anyone else think they might be trying to set up Reigns/Taker for WM?


Nah, I think Brock is a lock. The Shield have always used that phrase even since their first promos I think. 

Plus, I'd totally want Ambrose/Taker instead but that's just a dream.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

The Philosopher said:


> The last time I saw the Undertaker was when he was taken out by the Shield last year. Now the Shield keep talking about their yard... Anyone else think they might be trying to set up Reigns/Taker for WM?


I honestly think they are keeping their options open RE: Taker and Mania. I hear Lesnar doesn't want to talk through a match with him or something/ doesn't want to pre-plan the match with Taker like he usually does, and has done with his previous opponents. 

Everything is up in the air apparently


----------



## DareDevil

Alright, I am going to watch SD today.


----------



## Deptford

SD is on and this thread is empty. 

Did you guys die >_>


----------



## SubZero3:16

Smackdown










First off, Seth on commentary. Such a sassy bitch :banderas :banderas giving Cole more than he can handle

Loved Ambrose and Reigns tagging together. Roman handing Ambrose the pin and then Dean being ungrateful about it :mark: :mark: :lol 

that dropkick on the apron on Kofi tho :banderas I think Kingston may need a new neck

But lawd that Bray Wyatt promo 










I appreciate the calling out of the Shield on their recent behavior. Get your shit together boys!

He looked properly sinster at the part when he said to look behind his eyes :faint:

The Wyatts are really looking like a credible threat. And we've got 4 more episodes until EC for more epic promos :mark:

I want a Shield response on Monday.


----------



## Kratosx23

They have one tonight.


----------



## Deptford

ima watch this ish


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They have one tonight.


:mark: :mark:


----------



## Tony

Shield and Wyatt exchanging promos have been great.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I love how they all look like they got out of the shower together, threw on some clothes and cut a promo.

Ambrose dancing back in forth with the camera really felt as if he was trying to hold back the crazy.

All the guys have come a long way in cutting promos. 

I must say though the Wyatt promos have more chill and depth to them but maybe that's intentional.


----------



## Tony

SubZero3:16 said:


> I love how they all look like they got out of the shower together, threw on some clothes and cut a promo.
> 
> Ambrose dancing back in forth with the camera really felt as if he was trying to hold back the crazy.
> 
> All the guys have come a long way in cutting promos.
> 
> I must say though the Wyatt promos have more chill and depth to them but maybe that's intentional.


It is truly a clash of styles and personalities between the two teams. The Shield being more straight forward and in-your-face and The Wyatts being symbolic and cryptic. Makes this feud a lot more awesome imo.


----------



## Deptford

it's like the angry police encountering angry homeless people. 

also Ambrose needs to dance more. Give him the fandango gimmick if he doesn't get pushed


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> also Ambrose needs to dance more. Give him the fandango gimmick if he doesn't get pushed












I'm down for sprinkles of humor with him, but a full on comedy gimmick would be bad. :lmao


Oh by the way. :lmao


----------



## Deptford

lol I can't even imagine how much Dean would hate it and unnatural it would come off if he had to do a comedy gimmick :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> lol I can't even imagine how much Dean would hate it and unnatural it would come off if he had to do a comedy gimmick :lmao


I don't think it would be that unnatural to him since from what I've seen he can be really funny in rl. But yeah it still would be weird though. And no on the fandango gimmick, I just don't think those ugly glitter pants would suit him.

@ caly that pic :lmao 





































Can't wait for sd :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

It's funny how the Superman punch looks way more devastating than Big Show's knockout punch.










This is why we call him flawless hair


----------



## SubZero3:16

I need a gif of when Ambrose was standing on the ropes hitting Kofi because of …….. reasons.


----------



## CALΔMITY

An hour and twenty minutes till I can go home and finally watch SD. :mark:


----------



## PGSucks

Missed SD because my friends like to do shit on Friday nights :side:

Probably gonna watch tomorrow morning before I go to the gym. :draper2


----------



## CM Jewels

A straight up Bray/Ambrose fued would be a license to print money.

No Family. No Shield. Just pure psycho unleashed and the best promos in the business.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

CM Jewels said:


> A straight up Bray/Ambrose fued would be a license to print money.
> 
> No Family. No Shield. Just pure psycho unleashed and the best promos in the business.


I pray that they give live mic time to these two just once because EC on a Raw. Please, for the love of god. I mean the promos are great but you can't beat a good, ol' back and forth sometimes.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Seth on commentary was great. His mic skills have been improving more and more each week. I love how all of Seth's responses for certain topics were actually pretty reasonable.

:banderas at Dean trying to snag that tag again and then at the end when Roman tags him in... :banderas :banderas









I just love the back and forth tron promos between the Shield and the Wyatts. Both teams are so captivating. I simply cannot wait for the weeks leading up to EC. :mark:


----------



## Reaper

Ugh. I can't help but be disappointed with how the Wyatt/Shield feud has gone ... For the first time I actually wanted blood in a feud (and it would've made sense) but we're not going to get it because of PG ... Their promos also feel watered down and a tenth of what Wyatt and Ambrose are really capable of. 

I'm not shitting on what's happening because it's fine. But that's the problem ... it's just fine. I was expecting more.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

this was the best part of the match.
roman was like "okay pal i did all the work here i know you want to get the winning pin over me this time"
cant wait till roman spears/superman punches dean and its not by accident.


----------



## Telos

Watching SD last night made me realize Cole is even more annoying as a face than he was as a heel. He just sucks and I've never liked him since he debuted ages ago. Makes me really miss JR.

Rollins was excellent in commentary though. Made me laugh when he flipped out when it looked like The Shield was about to lose.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> Ugh. I can't help but be disappointed with how the Wyatt/Shield feud has gone ... For the first time I actually wanted blood in a feud (and it would've made sense) but we're not going to get it because of PG ... Their promos also feel watered down and a tenth of what Wyatt and Ambrose are really capable of.
> 
> I'm not shitting on what's happening because it's fine. But that's the problem ... it's just fine. I was expecting more.


Personally I feel that both parties are doing pretty well with the creative limitations put on them. Sure if content rating wasn't a thing to worry about then their promos would be infinitely more amazing, but things really weren't so bad. We've still got some time for things to potentially get more crazy.


----------



## Reaper

Calahart said:


> Personally I feel that both parties are doing pretty well with the creative limitations put on them. Sure if content rating wasn't a thing to worry about then their promos would be infinitely more amazing, but things really weren't so bad. We've still got some time for things to potentially get more crazy.


I wish. I really wanted this feud to go down in history as one of the better feuds of WWE ever. But at this point it's shaping up to be a pretty "do it by the numbers" back and forth with the match being the actual resolution. So far, neither of them have done or said anything that's going to be memorable a few years down the road ... their standoff in england still being more memorable than this entire feud thus far. 

Maybe I've become jaded and my expectations are way higher than they should be and should lower them in order to fully appreciate what's going on. 

It's missing that special *something* that I've come to expect from the greatest WWE feuds ... then again, I've only ever watched the greatest feuds unfold so I have relatively less patience for something that's good in quality, but not anything monumental.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> I wish. I really wanted this feud to go down in history as one of the better feuds of WWE ever. But at this point it's shaping up to be a pretty "do it by the numbers" back and forth with the match being the actual resolution. So far, neither of them have done or said anything that's going to be memorable a few years down the road ... their standoff in england still being more memorable than this entire feud thus far.
> 
> Maybe I've become jaded and my expectations are way higher than they should be and should lower them in order to fully appreciate what's going on.
> 
> It's missing that special *something* that I've come to expect from the greatest WWE feuds ... then again, I've only ever watched the greatest feuds unfold so I have relatively less patience for something that's good in quality, but not anything monumental.


You're right actually. You _have_ seen much better in the time you've spent being a wrestling fan and so naturally you have high expectations. Nothing wrong with that. I just kinda accept things for what they are. I know that Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns are doing the best that they can. Same with the Wyatts. It is all a matter of perspective on it, though. Those two parties (as well as even Bryan sometimes) are the only bits of entertainment value I see in WWE.


----------



## Telos

Reaper Jones said:


> I wish. I really wanted this feud to go down in history as one of the better feuds of WWE ever. But at this point it's shaping up to be a pretty "do it by the numbers" back and forth with the match being the actual resolution. So far, neither of them have done or said anything that's going to be memorable a few years down the road ... their standoff in england still being more memorable than this entire feud thus far.
> 
> Maybe I've become jaded and my expectations are way higher than they should be and should lower them in order to fully appreciate what's going on.
> 
> It's missing that special *something* that I've come to expect from the greatest WWE feuds ... then again, I've only ever watched the greatest feuds unfold so I have relatively less patience for something that's good in quality, but not anything monumental.


The problem is that this was done 3 months too late. It's like opening a bottle of soda to take a sip and then leaving it in the fridge for 3 months before drinking it again. It's going to be flat by then. The thing with this feud is that it feels forced (because it was), and they aren't even connecting it with the UK Raw. There were no moments where we'd see one stable leave and another enter and have the two stare each other down while crossing paths. None of that built up tension, no foreshadowing aside from that one moment in UK. This falls on the booking, as I think Shield and Wyatts do the best with what they're given.


----------



## CALΔMITY

That's a pretty good analogy. :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Seth should be on commentary more often. "Asinine" :lol I see we've been brushing up on our vocab. I love the way he reacts to what's going on--he's so hyper but still sensible. "You scared of 3MB, Michael?" Ooh, burn. 

Still having to play peacemaker from the commentary booth? You poor thing. And his concern for Dean is too sweet. And the "We Want Rollins" chants--so cool for him.

I feel so bad for Roman's eye :lol And Dean was just perfectly slimy tonight. Bray's promo was pretty on point--but enjoyed how Dean was clearly the least concerned about it.

The Shield's rebuttal was great--great intensity from Seth. Dean dancing around and being his twitchy self was :lol



Deptford said:


> *it's like the angry police encountering angry homeless people.*
> 
> also Ambrose needs to dance more. Give him the fandango gimmick if he doesn't get pushed


:lmao



SubZero3:16 said:


> This is why we call him flawless hair


Dat hair flip. THIS is a shampoo commercial.



Calahart said:


> :banderas at Dean trying to snag that tag again and then at the end when Roman tags him in... :banderas :banderas


:lol



Reaper Jones said:


> I wish. I really wanted this feud to go down in history as one of the better feuds of WWE ever. But at this point it's shaping up to be a pretty "do it by the numbers" back and forth with the match being the actual resolution. So far, neither of them have done or said anything that's going to be memorable a few years down the road ... their standoff in england still being more memorable than this entire feud thus far.
> 
> Maybe I've become jaded and my expectations are way higher than they should be and should lower them in order to fully appreciate what's going on.
> 
> It's missing that special *something* that I've come to expect from the greatest WWE feuds ... then again, I've only ever watched the greatest feuds unfold so I have relatively less patience for something that's good in quality, but not anything monumental.


I do too. It's why I really wish that this feud gets ample amount of time to become something that goes down in history. But I'm gonna wait and see because we know these guys are capable of pulling off something incredible even when limited as they are, and I hope it comes when they finally have a face-to-face promo battle before their match--one where they kind of hold off on the Dean/Roman tension for a night and just have them be a strong unit.



Telos said:


> The problem is that this was done 3 months too late. It's like opening a bottle of soda to take a sip and then leaving it in the fridge for 3 months before drinking it again. It's going to be flat by then. The thing with this feud is that it feels forced (because it was), and they aren't even connecting it with the UK Raw. There were no moments where we'd see one stable leave and another enter and have the two stare each other down while crossing paths. None of that built up tension, no foreshadowing aside from that one moment in UK. This falls on the booking, as I think Shield and Wyatts do the best with what they're given.


If they'd capitalized on this back then, the reaction would have been amazing. And yes, it would have helped if they referenced the UK Raw or even RR in the sense that one group has been getting in the other's way for months. 

It made sense to keep them apart at first, but once they'd already acknowledged each other's existence, there should have been more hints that both groups are kind of watching each other.


----------



## CALΔMITY

That Roman gif is just fabulous.

Oh yeah Dean's dancing. That was sexy.

Also the Rollins chants was nice to hear. It's too bad the cheering is dictated so much on smackdown.


----------



## Telos

So as someone who has put way too much thought into this, here is a way I've imagined the next few months playing out...

- Shield lose to the Wyatts at EC and they start arguing with each other in the ring. But cooler heads prevail and they do NOT split up.

- They continue to team up for a couple of weeks, but there are shenanigans between them during matches. Lots more "accidents" and slips of the tongue. Tension builds more and more.

- At one point the elephant in the room gets addressed: the United States championship. Roman issues a challenge to Dean, and Dean counters that he could take down anybody. Seth jumps in and says you can't take me down. Roman gets in Seth's face and says settle down boy, this is a discussion between grown men. Dean says if you want it, I'll defend my title, successfully, against both of you clowns, and you'll see who the man really is. (I'm not sure how to conclude this segment, but the challenge will be on and they'll remain a team somehow).

- They'll have one or two more Raws & SmackDowns together but they'll start entering the ring in separate aisles through the crowd instead of together. Show Dean walking around clutching his US title to his chest tightly, show signs of insecurity. Maybe have a 6-man tag where Roman and Seth both walk out on Dean.

- At WrestleMania, a three-way match for the US belt. All three enter from different sections of the Superdome. They keep their Shield gear on. Dean tells the others in the ring to bring it in, and they do their group pose one last time, before Dean sucker punches Roman and the match begins in a frenzy. Hopefully it lasts longer than 10 minutes, and a decent number of false finishes. Each of the three pull of their finishing moves but one member of The Shield stops the pin from another. Match ends with a double spear on both Dean and Seth.

- Post-WM Raw, The Shield enter the ring...together. What is this? Have they already made amends? Dean and Seth will look clearly bothered, while Roman will barely be able to contain his smile as he holds the US belt over his shoulder. They cut a promo about how brothers eventually fight amongst each other but they get through it and move on from it. At some point the tension builds back up between Roman and Dean, and Seth has to play peacemaker again. Only this time he's had enough. Seth says it is time to move on from it, and turns his back on the other two and walks out of the ring and back toward the ramp. Roman walks toward the ropes, shouting "Where are you going? Come back here!" and with his back turned, we get the full Moxley from Dean as he attacks Roman from behind and shouts "This is all your fault!" Seth eventually runs back to the ring and saves Roman by knocking Dean out of the ring. Roman extends his hand for a handshake, but instead Seth barks something back at Roman, points outside the ring where Dean is lying, points at Roman, and then points back at the US belt on his shoulder, and Seth walks away again. We've witnessed the end of The Shield. At least for now.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> That Roman gif is just fabulous.
> 
> Oh yeah Dean's dancing. That was sexy.
> 
> Also the Rollins chants was nice to hear. It's too bad the cheering is dictated so much on smackdown.



That is the thing that ruines Sd every week for me. They should really make it live again. I like the feud thus far, sure it could be better but with with all the shit that WWE has been showing us I'm happy with this storyline.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Telos said:


> So as someone who has put way too much thought into this, here is a way I've imagined the next few months playing out...
> 
> - Shield lose to the Wyatts at EC and they start arguing with each other in the ring. But cooler heads prevail and they do NOT split up.
> 
> - They continue to team up for a couple of weeks, but there are shenanigans between them during matches. Lots more "accidents" and slips of the tongue. Tension builds more and more.
> 
> - At one point the elephant in the room gets addressed: the United States championship. Roman issues a challenge to Dean, and Dean counters that he could take down anybody. Seth jumps in and says you can't take me down. Roman gets in Seth's face and says settle down boy, this is a discussion between grown men. Dean says if you want it, I'll defend my title, successfully, against both of you clowns, and you'll see who the man really is. (I'm not sure how to conclude this segment, but the challenge will be on and they'll remain a team somehow).
> 
> - They'll have one or two more Raws & SmackDowns together but they'll start entering the ring in separate aisles through the crowd instead of together. Show Dean walking around clutching his US title to his chest tightly, show signs of insecurity. Maybe have a 6-man tag where Roman and Seth both walk out on Dean.
> 
> - At WrestleMania, a three-way match for the US belt. All three enter from different sections of the Superdome. They keep their Shield gear on. Dean tells the others in the ring to bring it in, and they do their group pose one last time, before Dean sucker punches Roman and the match begins in a frenzy. Hopefully it lasts longer than 10 minutes, and a decent number of false finishes. Each of the three pull of their finishing moves but one member of The Shield stops the pin from another. Match ends with a double spear on both Dean and Seth.
> 
> - Post-WM Raw, The Shield enter the ring...together. What is this? Have they already made amends? Dean and Seth will look clearly bothered, while Roman will barely be able to contain his smile as he holds the US belt over his shoulder. They cut a promo about how brothers eventually fight amongst each other but they get through it and move on from it. At some point the tension builds back up between Roman and Dean, and Seth has to play peacemaker again. Only this time he's had enough. Seth says it is time to move on from it, and turns his back on the other two and walks out of the ring and back toward the ramp. Roman walks toward the ropes, shouting "Where are you going? Come back here!" and with his back turned, we get the full Moxley from Dean as he attacks Roman from behind and shouts "This is all your fault!" Seth eventually runs back to the ring and saves Roman by knocking Dean out of the ring. Roman extends his hand for a handshake, but instead Seth barks something back at Roman, points outside the ring where Dean is lying, points at Roman, and then points back at the US belt on his shoulder, and Seth walks away again. We've witnessed the end of The Shield. At least for now.



Great writing :clap WWE should hire you instead of those clowns they have now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> So as someone who has put way too much thought into this, here is a way I've imagined the next few months playing out...
> 
> - Shield lose to the Wyatts at EC and they start arguing with each other in the ring. But cooler heads prevail and they do NOT split up.
> 
> - They continue to team up for a couple of weeks, but there are shenanigans between them during matches. Lots more "accidents" and slips of the tongue. Tension builds more and more.
> 
> - At one point the elephant in the room gets addressed: the United States championship. Roman issues a challenge to Dean, and Dean counters that he could take down anybody. Seth jumps in and says you can't take me down. Roman gets in Seth's face and says settle down boy, this is a discussion between grown men. Dean says if you want it, I'll defend my title, successfully, against both of you clowns, and you'll see who the man really is. (I'm not sure how to conclude this segment, but the challenge will be on and they'll remain a team somehow).
> 
> - They'll have one or two more Raws & SmackDowns together but they'll start entering the ring in separate aisles through the crowd instead of together. Show Dean walking around clutching his US title to his chest tightly, show signs of insecurity. Maybe have a 6-man tag where Roman and Seth both walk out on Dean.
> 
> - At WrestleMania, a three-way match for the US belt. All three enter from different sections of the Superdome. They keep their Shield gear on. Dean tells the others in the ring to bring it in, and they do their group pose one last time, before Dean sucker punches Roman and the match begins in a frenzy. Hopefully it lasts longer than 10 minutes, and a decent number of false finishes. Each of the three pull of their finishing moves but one member of The Shield stops the pin from another. Match ends with a double spear on both Dean and Seth.
> 
> - Post-WM Raw, The Shield enter the ring...together. What is this? Have they already made amends? Dean and Seth will look clearly bothered, while Roman will barely be able to contain his smile as he holds the US belt over his shoulder. They cut a promo about how brothers eventually fight amongst each other but they get through it and move on from it. At some point the tension builds back up between Roman and Dean, and Seth has to play peacemaker again. Only this time he's had enough. Seth says it is time to move on from it, and turns his back on the other two and walks out of the ring and back toward the ramp. Roman walks toward the ropes, shouting "Where are you going? Come back here!" and with his back turned, we get the full Moxley from Dean as he attacks Roman from behind and shouts "This is all your fault!" Seth eventually runs back to the ring and saves Roman by knocking Dean out of the ring. Roman extends his hand for a handshake, but instead Seth barks something back at Roman, points outside the ring where Dean is lying, points at Roman, and then points back at the US belt on his shoulder, and Seth walks away again. We've witnessed the end of The Shield. At least for now.


...just wow. What is the WWE doing not having you as its booker for the shield? I totally envisioned all of that happening as I read. 

:banderas at all 3 of them coming down from different directions. God so much delicious drama.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Telos said:


> So as someone who has put way too much thought into this, here is a way I've imagined the next few months playing out...
> 
> - Shield lose to the Wyatts at EC and they start arguing with each other in the ring. But cooler heads prevail and they do NOT split up.
> 
> - They continue to team up for a couple of weeks, but there are shenanigans between them during matches. Lots more "accidents" and slips of the tongue. Tension builds more and more.
> 
> - At one point the elephant in the room gets addressed: the United States championship. Roman issues a challenge to Dean, and Dean counters that he could take down anybody. Seth jumps in and says you can't take me down. Roman gets in Seth's face and says settle down boy, this is a discussion between grown men. Dean says if you want it, I'll defend my title, successfully, against both of you clowns, and you'll see who the man really is. (I'm not sure how to conclude this segment, but the challenge will be on and they'll remain a team somehow).
> 
> - They'll have one or two more Raws & SmackDowns together but they'll start entering the ring in separate aisles through the crowd instead of together. Show Dean walking around clutching his US title to his chest tightly, show signs of insecurity. Maybe have a 6-man tag where Roman and Seth both walk out on Dean.
> 
> - At WrestleMania, a three-way match for the US belt. All three enter from different sections of the Superdome. They keep their Shield gear on. Dean tells the others in the ring to bring it in, and they do their group pose one last time, before Dean sucker punches Roman and the match begins in a frenzy. Hopefully it lasts longer than 10 minutes, and a decent number of false finishes. Each of the three pull of their finishing moves but one member of The Shield stops the pin from another. Match ends with a double spear on both Dean and Seth.
> 
> - Post-WM Raw, The Shield enter the ring...together. What is this? Have they already made amends? Dean and Seth will look clearly bothered, while Roman will barely be able to contain his smile as he holds the US belt over his shoulder. They cut a promo about how brothers eventually fight amongst each other but they get through it and move on from it. At some point the tension builds back up between Roman and Dean, and Seth has to play peacemaker again. Only this time he's had enough. Seth says it is time to move on from it, and turns his back on the other two and walks out of the ring and back toward the ramp. Roman walks toward the ropes, shouting "Where are you going? Come back here!" and with his back turned, we get the full Moxley from Dean as he attacks Roman from behind and shouts "This is all your fault!" Seth eventually runs back to the ring and saves Roman by knocking Dean out of the ring. Roman extends his hand for a handshake, but instead Seth barks something back at Roman, points outside the ring where Dean is lying, points at Roman, and then points back at the US belt on his shoulder, and Seth walks away again. We've witnessed the end of The Shield. At least for now.


this would be perfect! i thought at first it was going to be a ambrose vs christian for US title but instead i figure it out itll be ambrose vs reigns since they've been keeping the US title on him for so long. the beginning pointer was nicely written but im not sure how this will end, in regards to seth and roman turning face and leaving dean. i believe roman would do a good spear (not by accident like the last time) to dean, raising the US title above him. 

with seth he'll probably be disappointed with roman on how big his ego had turned up, same to dean as well. i agree at a point where roman will try to make seth team up to his side since him and seth has gone closer with their tag team title run. but then seth will bail out on him. i really dont know any other way for this to end epicly. 

great writing overall!:agree::hmm:


----------



## Telos

Thanks guys, I literally just came up with that in the past hour. 

I'd rather The Shield not split until SummerSlam but if they are going to do it sooner then they need to crank the drama dial up to 11. Also after re-reading what I wrote, I suppose Seth could start out as a tweener, since he'd looking to take the belt from Roman. Dean would obviously get a rematch too. So that's a chance for all three to remain in a program together despite not being a unit any more. By Money In The Bank there would have to be new contenders outside The Shield in the US title picture just so that it doesn't get stale.


----------



## CALΔMITY

You should think up entire WWE shows and write about it. :lol If not entire shows, then shield segments.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Bearodactyl said:


> Ok so I had a thought. If we're gonna do Shield vs Wyatts for EC like was teased on RAW, why not do it IN the Chamber??!
> 
> Just picture it: Luke Harper and Seth Rollins in the ring, staring eachother down. In the four corner chambers, we have:
> 
> -Erik Rowan, Sheepmask still on, just staring in the ring blankly, getting more and more agitated every time Harper gets hit
> -Next to him Roman Reigns, pacing back and forth like a caged Lion, hair blowing in the wind (which is impossible IN a plastic chamber without a fan of some sorts, but his hair's magic after all, so I figure he'll find a way) just itching to get in there)
> -Bray Wyatt, being.. well.. Bray
> and in the last pod
> -Dean Ambrose. Going insane, taunting, yelling, derping, and generally being awesome
> 
> Take a moment to picture it, right before the bell rings...
> 
> Then as Ambrose gets let in, rejoicing over the fact that now it's 2 on 1. Turning up the taunting even more.
> 
> As... well I haven't worked it all out yet. It's really that I (slow on the uptake, I know) only now realised that with this feud there's gonna be 6 people involved if they end up doing it, and with the top titles unified that leaves the possibility of a 2nd chambermatch alltogether.
> 
> I don't know, am I losing it here?


Seth will start the match as usual. 
Always love some Luke Harper/Seth Rollins. 2 great indy guys.
Dean will come out second. Going against Erik Rowan. Taunting opponents as usual and the referee. Not focusing, ego is out.,
causing Reigns to get angry and more agitated.
Roman comes out last gets a pop and faces Bray. He hits his signature moves but Bray comes out stronger than ever.
(They have to make him look powerful if he's going to face Cena at wrestlemania).
Bray takes the winning pin causing more dissension/arguments in The Shield.


----------



## TheFranticJane

I kind of want Ambrose to go rogue against the Wyatts and attack them in a way that blurs the moral lines even more, so that even the commentators acknowledge that Dean is a pretty sick guy.
Like how even a heel commentator would be disgusted by Heel Doink or Mankind. I think that this feud so far has been great, but we need to see Bray look a little vulnerable and play up that Ambrose is just as much of a sicko.


----------



## Reaper

Honestly, if I was to book them, I would leave no holds barred and go the Seven route with kidnappings, mysterious disappearances, disturbing vignettes of screaming/tortured wrestlers in creepy, poorly lit barns. 

Bray has the perfect character to take things that far and make it believable. But I guess that kind of storyline wouldn't jive with the current kiddy audiences.


----------



## Kratosx23

TheFranticJane said:


> I kind of want Ambrose to go rogue against the Wyatts and attack them in a way that blurs the moral lines even more, so that even the commentators acknowledge that Dean is a pretty sick guy.
> Like how even a heel commentator would be disgusted by Heel Doink or Mankind. I think that this feud so far has been great, but we need to see Bray look a little vulnerable and play up that Ambrose is just as much of a sicko.


Nah, no thank you. We don't need to see Bray Wyatt looking "vulnerable". He should be able to shake everything off, that's one of his great points. He's not like other heels.


----------



## Telos

Reaper Jones said:


> Honestly, if I was to book them, I would leave no holds barred and go the Seven route with kidnappings, mysterious disappearances, disturbing vignettes of screaming/tortured wrestlers in creepy, poorly lit barns.
> 
> Bray has the perfect character to take things that far and make it believable. But I guess that kind of storyline wouldn't jive with the current kiddy audiences.


The Wyatts did the kidnap thing with Kane but never followed through on it, aside from a "Where's Kane?" promo by Bray.

IIRC The Shield also had a thing where they implied that they did something with Mysterio, with Reigns holding Mysterio's mask. And then Mysterio was out of TV for months.

Edit - yup, didn't imagine it






First minute of the clip


----------



## Reaper

Telos said:


> The Wyatts did the kidnap thing with Kane but never followed through on it, aside from a "Where's Kane?" promo by Bray.
> 
> IIRC The Shield also had a thing where they implied that they did something with Mysterio, with Reigns holding Mysterio's mask. And then Mysterio was out of TV for months.
> 
> Edit - yup, didn't imagine it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First minute of the clip


I'm pretty sure they did have plans to do something more than just unceremoniously dumping people in parking lots, or letting them don suits - but probably didn't follow through due to time constraints or something. There really isn't much time between shows to do that sort of stuff so it's probably not a failure of lack of creative thinking.

Then again, if they were serious about putting on a good show (which I doubt they are as they can get the same benefit by half-assing) they would. 

Edit: I can't watch youtube where I live. It's blocked by the government.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Telos said:


> So as someone who has put way too much thought into this, here is a way I've imagined the next few months playing out...
> 
> - Shield lose to the Wyatts at EC and they start arguing with each other in the ring. But cooler heads prevail and they do NOT split up.
> 
> - They continue to team up for a couple of weeks, but there are shenanigans between them during matches. Lots more "accidents" and slips of the tongue. Tension builds more and more.
> 
> - At one point the elephant in the room gets addressed: the United States championship. Roman issues a challenge to Dean, and Dean counters that he could take down anybody. Seth jumps in and says you can't take me down. Roman gets in Seth's face and says settle down boy, this is a discussion between grown men. Dean says if you want it, I'll defend my title, successfully, against both of you clowns, and you'll see who the man really is. (I'm not sure how to conclude this segment, but the challenge will be on and they'll remain a team somehow).
> 
> - They'll have one or two more Raws & SmackDowns together but they'll start entering the ring in separate aisles through the crowd instead of together. Show Dean walking around clutching his US title to his chest tightly, show signs of insecurity. Maybe have a 6-man tag where Roman and Seth both walk out on Dean.
> 
> - At WrestleMania, a three-way match for the US belt. All three enter from different sections of the Superdome. They keep their Shield gear on. Dean tells the others in the ring to bring it in, and they do their group pose one last time, before Dean sucker punches Roman and the match begins in a frenzy. Hopefully it lasts longer than 10 minutes, and a decent number of false finishes. Each of the three pull of their finishing moves but one member of The Shield stops the pin from another. Match ends with a double spear on both Dean and Seth.
> 
> - Post-WM Raw, The Shield enter the ring...together. What is this? Have they already made amends? Dean and Seth will look clearly bothered, while Roman will barely be able to contain his smile as he holds the US belt over his shoulder. They cut a promo about how brothers eventually fight amongst each other but they get through it and move on from it. At some point the tension builds back up between Roman and Dean, and Seth has to play peacemaker again. Only this time he's had enough. Seth says it is time to move on from it, and turns his back on the other two and walks out of the ring and back toward the ramp. Roman walks toward the ropes, shouting "Where are you going? Come back here!" and with his back turned, we get the full Moxley from Dean as he attacks Roman from behind and shouts "This is all your fault!" Seth eventually runs back to the ring and saves Roman by knocking Dean out of the ring. Roman extends his hand for a handshake, but instead Seth barks something back at Roman, points outside the ring where Dean is lying, points at Roman, and then points back at the US belt on his shoulder, and Seth walks away again. We've witnessed the end of The Shield. At least for now.





Telos said:


> Thanks guys, I literally just came up with that in the past hour.
> 
> I'd rather The Shield not split until SummerSlam but if they are going to do it sooner then they need to crank the drama dial up to 11. Also after re-reading what I wrote, I suppose Seth could start out as a tweener, since he'd looking to take the belt from Roman. Dean would obviously get a rematch too. So that's a chance for all three to remain in a program together despite not being a unit any more. By Money In The Bank there would have to be new contenders outside The Shield in the US title picture just so that it doesn't get stale.


Me and you really are on the same page, Telos. Especially with originally wanting these guys breaking up a Summer Slam. I can't help but think that their triple threat meeting would have been higher on the card a SS than it would be at Mania and the explosive Wyatt/Shield stuff should've had a ridiculous amount of build for a big pay off at WM30 rather than EC. 

I always wanted Rollins to win the belt though. I mean sure it will be Reigns if it comes down to it due to him being THE GUY out of these three for The 'E but it would've been nice to see Rollins just sneak in the back door and steal that title from under both Ambrose and Reigns' noses due to them both being too concerned with each other. Part of me could still see that happening to be honest, to really throw everything up in the air. You never know with WWE, sometimes they want to throw people off the scent. Also, everything happening with Ambrose and Reigns at the minute, you can't deny it, that would be one hell of a fantastic grudge feud/match focused entirely on storyline and disdain for each other instead of two players meeting in the ring because of a championship title.


----------



## Telos

tylermoxreigns said:


> Me and you really are on the same page, Telos. Especially with originally wanting these guys breaking up a Summer Slam. I can't help but think that their triple threat meeting would have been higher on the card a SS than it would be at Mania and the explosive Wyatt/Shield stuff should've had a ridiculous amount of build for a big pay off at WM30 rather than EC.
> 
> I always wanted Rollins to win the belt though. I mean sure it will be Reigns if it comes down to it due to him being THE GUY out of these three for The 'E but it would've been nice to see Rollins just sneak in the back door and steal that title from under both Ambrose and Reigns' noses due to them both being too concerned with each other. Part of me could still see that happening to be honest, to really throw everything up in the air. You never know with WWE, sometimes they want to throw people off the scent. Also, everything happening with Ambrose and Reigns at the minute, you can't deny it, that would be one hell of a fantastic grudge feud/match focused entirely on storyline and disdain for each other instead of two players meeting in the ring because of a championship title.


I've thought about that too, having Seth get the belt first. That way they could slow burn the Roman payoff until SummerSlam. Give the fans a chance to really pull behind him and want him to win the belt. But given how aggressively they've pushed Roman, they'll probably want him to go over at WM. Hate making this comparison, but remember John Cena's first title was at WM winning the US belt against Big Show. We know how much his career took off from there.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Rollins going off solo with the US title and becoming a workhorse champion, who puts up stellar defenses would probably be the best way to go imo.

Ambrose and Reigns can have a grudge feud after which Reigns slowly starts mingling with other upper-midcarders and occasional main eventers, while Ambrose finally moves into the feud with Rollins so they can recreate some of their FCW magic.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nah, no thank you. We don't need to see Bray Wyatt looking "vulnerable". He should be able to shake everything off, that's one of his great points. He's not like other heels.


But neither is Ambrose...so...?


----------



## TheVipersGirl

tylermoxreigns said:


> Me and you really are on the same page, Telos. Especially with originally wanting these guys breaking up a Summer Slam. I can't help but think that their triple threat meeting would have been higher on the card a SS than it would be at Mania and the explosive Wyatt/Shield stuff should've had a ridiculous amount of build for a big pay off at WM30 rather than EC.
> 
> *I always wanted Rollins to win the belt though.* I mean sure it will be Reigns if it comes down to it due to him being THE GUY out of these three for The 'E but it would've been nice to see Rollins just sneak in the back door and steal that title from under both Ambrose and Reigns' noses due to them both being too concerned with each other. Part of me could still see that happening to be honest, to really throw everything up in the air. You never know with WWE, sometimes they want to throw people off the scent. Also, everything happening with Ambrose and Reigns at the minute, you can't deny it, that would be one hell of a fantastic grudge feud/match focused entirely on storyline and disdain for each other instead of two players meeting in the ring because of a championship title.


That would be a surprising turn but with the recent push Roman is getting I dont think it'll happen. Maybe Seth will get his chance for the IC title. Once Big E is done with his reign and someone wins it from him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Shield SD promo Ambrose feeling himself so damn much.


----------



## Samwise Of Course

*The Opposite of a Shield break-up....*

Everyone seems convinced that The Shield are breaking up eventually.

What if they didn't?

What if The Shield actually remain in touch occassionally but focus on their own individual agendas.

You could have Reigns challenging the top of the card for the main belt.

Ambrose picking a fight with someone he doesn't like and terrorising them.

Rollings expanding The Shield and bringing in one or two guys from NXT and doing their own thing. Call them Shield: Strike Team. (If you get that, then you can be my friend).


We ALL moan about how WWE is not developing their mid card talents at all, this route would actually develop mid card guys, put them in feuds, rather than what we all anticipate which is Reigns sky rockets, Ambrose and Rollings suffer as a result and eventually slip into mid-card hell.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: The Opposite of a Shield break-up....*

The Shield is almost like the NWO, fans love them and they want to see them on top... it would be cool if they did last longer, but then again, sometimes you never know an angle is stale until it's too late. It is going to suck when they do split up though, it's been a great angle.


----------



## Paladine

Nothing lasts forever..

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: The Opposite of a Shield break-up....*

Shield make-up?

I'd rather skip that.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

*Re: The Opposite of a Shield break-up....*

I am going to be so sad when they break up. They were so good because of the diversity in styles like Reigns being the powerhouse.


----------



## Hart Break Kid

*Re: The Opposite of a Shield break-up....*

shield expansion.... lose whoever they are gonna push with a storyline showing them being betrayed by the other members.

Expand shield with more members and have them fight with the corporation as they were unappreciated by HHH and then you have the chance for many alliances and twists.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Opposite of a Shield break-up....*

I just had this feeling the other day. They're more like brothers than a faction, So if any group could do it, it would be the shield. Buuuttt, I'd rather see a breakup and match and real wrestling gear, and really good singles characters.


----------



## Samwise Of Course

*Re: The Opposite of a Shield break-up....*

If they break up they will make (at most) one major star.

If they drift apart and go down their own paths but come together occassionally then you can make up to 6 stars as well as fix the mid card.


----------



## Marrow

*Re: The Opposite of a Shield break-up....*

I agree with OP. I know wrestling's never had much internal consistency, but I like the notion of loose alliances and friendships that don't start and end in a tag-team or stable -- something to the effect of Booker T and Goldust remaining buddies even during Booker's singles phase, HBK and HHH having one another's backs and occasionally reforming DX for one-night-only occasions, or Sandow and Rhodes amicably ending Team Rhodes Scholars (that is, before they reformed, broke up and feuded).

The Shield as a group of characters is clearly a great concept with excellent chemistry - it'd be nice to see them go their own ways but still have some form of positive relationship. Not everything has to end with a pointless turn and feud - especially if (like Tons of Funk, Cryme Tyme and plenty of other groups) the singles pushes end up running out of steam somewhere down the road.


----------



## Samwise Of Course

*Re: The Opposite of a Shield break-up....*



Marrow said:


> I agree with OP. I know wrestling's never had much internal consistency, but I like the notion of loose alliances and friendships that don't start and end in a tag-team or stable -- something to the effect of Booker T and Goldust remaining buddies even during Booker's singles phase, HBK and HHH having one another's backs and occasionally reforming DX for one-night-only occasions, or Sandow and Rhodes amicably ending Team Rhodes Scholars (that is, before they reformed, broke up and feuded).
> 
> The Shield as a group of characters is clearly a great concept with excellent chemistry - it'd be nice to see them go their own ways but still have some form of positive relationship. Not everything has to end with a pointless turn and feud - especially if (like Tons of Funk, Cryme Tyme and plenty of other groups) the singles pushes end up running out of steam somewhere down the road.


Great examples, the tag team break up and feud has only worked once that I can remember, and that was Shawn Michaels, but look what happened to Marty Jannety.

Despite this, they keep doing it over and over and over and it rarely works. They even did it last week with Prime Time Players.

Someone is bound to mention Edge and Christian, but they broke up in 2001 in the middle of the invasion angle. From there, Edge spun his wheels for absolutely ages before getting into the main event scene. He basically stayed where he was before the team even formed for five years after the team broke up.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg

*Re: The Opposite of a Shield break-up....*

Great thread, absolutely loving the feel on here that people would entertain the idea of a couple more members into the shield. Seriously the potential that WWE has with these guys is absolutely insane, but WWE NEVER capitalizes on any potential lmao let's not kid ourselves fellas!


----------



## CALΔMITY

I am soooooooooo psyched for tomorrow! :mark: I've got my gauze tape and black paint ready. :lol


----------



## Deptford

Calahart said:


> I am soooooooooo psyched for tomorrow! :mark: I've got my gauze tape and black paint ready. :lol


is tomorrow elimination chamber already AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

Calahart said:


> I am soooooooooo psyched for tomorrow! :mark: I've got my gauze tape and black paint ready. :lol


What's happening tomorrow?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I assume a house show.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> is tomorrow elimination chamber already AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:





SoupBro said:


> What's happening tomorrow?


Lelz I'm going to wwe live tomorrow. Shield boys are gonna be in the show. I'm (ironically) gonna be wearing my punk shirt, but with black gauze tape like how Ambrose does his. :B


Wagg is correct. Nothin televised.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Just make sure you're in range for this to happen.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Man that would be awesome. Just to spot Ambrose from afar would be amazing! :mark:


----------



## tbp82

I'm interested to see if they go with a three way match between the three or Roman vs. Dean or Dean/Seth vs. Roman 2 on 1.


----------



## PUNKY

Calahart said:


> Man that would be awesome. Just to spot Ambrose from afar would be amazing! :mark:


glad you managed to find your gauze tape :lol and remember to try and take some pics for us lot to perv over when you get back, have fun !!! :dance:dance:dance


----------



## NeyNey

CALLLLYYYYYYYYY!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
IT'S TOMORROW ALREADY??

LOTS OF FUN!!! 
TOUCH AMBROSE'S ARM!!!!!! GO IN THE RING AND CUT A WISP OF HIS HAIR FOR ME!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
MOST IMPORTANT THING, MARK OUT!!! SCREAM!!! ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> glad you managed to find your gauze tape :lol and remember to try and take some pics for us lot to perv over when you get back, have fun !!! :dance:dance:dance


Hope you all don't mind very poor quality pics. I'm gonna be pretty far away. :lol

@Ney yep it's tomorrow! It's in another town I've never been to as well. It'll be an adventure! I'll do my upmost to get as much of Dean as I can! Maybe I can get my fat self into the ventilation shift and sneak into the locker room.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

NeyNey said:


> CALLLLYYYYYYYYY!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> IT'S TOMORROW ALREADY??
> 
> LOTS OF FUN!!!
> TOUCH AMBROSE'S ARM!!!!!! GO IN THE RING AND CUT A WISP OF HIS HAIR FOR ME!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> MOST IMPORTANT THING, MARK OUT!!! SCREAM!!! ENJOY!!!!!


:lmao (Y)

Calahart's fantasy POV


----------



## CALΔMITY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao (Y)
> 
> Calahart's fantasy POV


*kisses phone*

Sleepy time.
Time to dream of Dean... *snooze*


----------



## Deptford

omg i didnt know you were going caly! 


AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
OMG
BRING BACK
THE AMBROSE


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Have fun at your show Cally!!! :mark: :cheer:cheer:cheer
Love house shows, always so much fun because wrestler goof off a lot of them time. Usually always see their personalities rather than them being 'on' for the cameras. 

I remember shouting "That's right Ambrose, Orton is your bitch not the other way around" at my last house show. The mothers around me didn't take too kindly to it, but :flip:flip:flip no fucks were given on my part :lmao

If you don't touch any of them at least shout obscene things at them about their cargos doing wonders for their ass (sorry not sorry). PRAISE CROSSFIT, POCKETS ON PANTS.
Just note how many times Rollins' sticks his feet on the bottom rope to showcase his glorious butt. Dude does it on purpose. 
Also, I see Sheamus is on that show loop with them too, here's hoping he removes Ambrose's shirt just for you (Y)  

Tell us everything about it when you get back


----------



## Srdjan99

Finnaly discovered why Dolph Ziggler is a jobber. He is just to good at making his opponents look good


----------



## SubZero3:16

Srdjan99 said:


> Finnaly discovered why Dolph Ziggler is a jobber. He is just to good at making his opponents look good


Reigns' superman punch and spear always look good. Some of y'all just hate to give the man any sort of credit.

Anyhoo, I hope Cali gets at least one of these tomorrow.


----------



## Deptford

"Never get too good at selling because then that's all you'll do."


----------



## dave 1981

*Re: The Opposite of a Shield break-up....*

I'd keep The Shield together until Elimination Chamber NEXT YEAR because with another of year of build up they could realistically be the top heels so their break up would matter so much more. You could have Dean Ambrose as WWE champion and Roman Reigns dominating The Royal Rumble again but this time winning to set up Reigns/Ambrose in a similar feud to Batista/Triple H in 2005.

Another year together allows Roman Reigns a year to really hone his in ring skills, allows Dean Ambrose another year to be built up as a top heel and allows Seth Rollins another year to breakout as a star in his own right but by keeping them all together keeps them all looking strong and as a main focus. Splitting them up now would be rushed and pointless in my opinion as only Dean Ambrose is ready to go on his own so 2015 is when I'd do the big split.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: The Opposite of a Shield break-up....*

I just wanna see them break up at MANIA... not before.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Deptford said:


> "Never get too good at selling because then that's all you'll do."



Yep, you'll forever be the guy making the other guy look good in the main event.


----------



## 11Shareef

*Re: The Opposite of a Shield break-up....*

I think we'd be robbed if we didn't see these three culminate into a feud and then all go on as singles stars. No matter how this plan works eventually it'll fade out as a whole and just be anti climatic.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I don't like any of these poll options and I realize that's because I have no idea what to do with the group after mania. I don't like the last 6 options. The disbandment worries me because Creative/Vince has shown that they can't write or a carry a decent storyline for anyone in the mid card and the main event scene is crowded. My whole entire problem is that they can't book for shit and Creative is a misleading title. I voted for face turn but I have no idea who they would feud against except Wyatts and 3MB (wait they still around?) Ideally I want Ambrose to go off his rockers and be a heel while Reigns and Rollins turn face. But Ambrose brand of crazy is the kind that WWE books to lose matches and that worries me and I don't want Rollins being turned into another Ziggler. If only they handed all creative control and booking over to Paul Heyman *sigh*


----------



## terrilala

SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns' superman punch and spear always look good. Some of y'all just hate to give the man any sort of credit.


That seems to be true here! He is really great in the ring


----------



## LPPrince

I just hope after The Shield disbands they don't waste Rollins.

We know they're gonna push Reigns. Even Austin said he shouldn't/couldn't win the Rumble because he needs to have a slow build, but he's definitely gonna get it.

Ambrose? Give him a microphone and the free reign that Punk was allowed on 6/27/11 and you've got magic. They might not do that, but the fact is he's got the charisma to carry himself if they let him.

Rollins? Perfect example of the type of wrestler that WWE would waste the talents of. He needs work on his mic skills, and because of that his WWE character will suffer, but in-ring he's brilliant, and he has a mind for the business.

I'm looking out for him. I hope others are too. I don't want him to fall by the wayside.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

I took a little trip into the abyss known as Facebook comments.

Basically everyone shitting on Ambrose and Rollins 24/7.


----------



## Kratosx23

SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns' superman punch and spear always look good. Some of y'all just hate to give the man any sort of credit.


Yeah, they're always awesome, but everybody's great at their signature offense. His ability to do that isn't more valuable than Ambrose having the ability to cut golden promos or even Rollins being one of the best workers on the roster. It's rather absurd that he's the only one in the group that's going to ever make any impact in the company just because he looks good.


----------



## DareDevil

Sup guys, what's new?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

If they put Bryan in the title match, the triple threat match with Shield is off the table. No way they put two on the same card. I could see Reigns vs. Ambrose in a singles match though, especially since the tension is mostly just those two and not really Rollins.


----------



## charsace

terrilala said:


> That seems to be true here! He is really great in the ring


I like Reigns, but he isn't great in the ring. He's mediocre at best. After his singles match against punk he's been back into tag teams where he can shine for now because of his signature moves and getting the best offensive spots in the matches he is in.


----------



## tbp82

BarrettBarrage said:


> I took a little trip into the abyss known as Facebook comments.
> 
> Basically everyone shitting on Ambrose and Rollins 24/7.


What do you mean? How are they shitting on them.


----------



## Lariatoh!

I felt Seth missed an opportunity when Cole asked Him about when a Reigns eliminated both he and Ambrose...
He should have along the lines of said was - 

Cole The Shield are the greatest wrestlers in this company. It took a member of the Shield to eliminate a member of the Shield, no one else could do it. 

And the only other man who could eliminate a shield member was the actual winner. 

Something like that.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

During a houseshow in San Diego, Dean Ambrose defended his US title against Kofi Kingston and won! They also did a promo.
Seth and Roman had a match against Christian and Sheamus. Christian and Sheamus won the match.


----------



## DareDevil

TheVipersGirl said:


> During a houseshow in San Diego, Dean Ambrose defended his US title against Kofi Kingston and won! They also did a promo.
> Seth and Roman had a match against Christian and Sheamus. Christian and Sheamus won the match.


Really? A house show? 
Well is better than nothing I guess, 
And Seth and Roman loosing, :no:


----------



## Telos

DareDevil said:


> Really? A house show?
> Well is better than nothing I guess,
> And Seth and Roman loosing, :no:


The faces beat the heels all the time in house shows so it's a minor miracle that they'd like Dean win instead of just retaining by disqualification or something.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> The faces beat the heels all the time in house shows so it's a minor miracle that they'd like Dean win instead of just retaining by disqualification or something.


Lol, I think its a miracle that he was even defending.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> omg i didnt know you were going caly!
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> OMG
> BRING BACK
> THE AMBROSE


No promises, but I'll try my best.











tylermoxreigns said:


> Have fun at your show Cally!!! :mark: :cheer:cheer:cheer
> Love house shows, always so much fun because wrestler goof off a lot of them time. Usually always see their personalities rather than them being 'on' for the cameras.
> 
> I remember shouting "That's right Ambrose, Orton is your bitch not the other way around" at my last house show. The mothers around me didn't take too kindly to it, but :flip:flip:flip no fucks were given on my part :lmao
> 
> If you don't touch any of them at least shout obscene things at them about their cargos doing wonders for their ass (sorry not sorry). PRAISE CROSSFIT, POCKETS ON PANTS.
> Just note how many times Rollins' sticks his feet on the bottom rope to showcase his glorious butt. Dude does it on purpose.
> Also, I see Sheamus is on that show loop with them too, here's hoping he removes Ambrose's shirt just for you (Y)
> 
> Tell us everything about it when you get back


I'm usually pretty reserved, but at live events (like concerts and such) I just let loose. I don't care what people think of me. :lol



SubZero3:16 said:


> Anyhoo, I hope Cali gets at least one of these tomorrow.


Oh how I love that smile.









Here's to hoping!



DareDevil said:


> Sup guys, what's new?


Gonna go to work soon. Gonna be thinking about tomorrow all night. :lol



TheVipersGirl said:


> During a houseshow in San Diego, Dean Ambrose defended his US title against Kofi Kingston and won! They also did a promo.
> Seth and Roman had a match against Christian and Sheamus. Christian and Sheamus won the match.


It's funny to read that while the talk of Dean never defending his title is circulating around. I know that house shows don't count much towards the storylines, though.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> So as someone who has put way too much thought into this, here is a way I've imagined the next few months playing out...
> 
> - Shield lose to the Wyatts at EC and they start arguing with each other in the ring. But cooler heads prevail and they do NOT split up.
> 
> - They continue to team up for a couple of weeks, but there are shenanigans between them during matches. Lots more "accidents" and slips of the tongue. Tension builds more and more.
> 
> - At one point the elephant in the room gets addressed: the United States championship. Roman issues a challenge to Dean, and Dean counters that he could take down anybody. Seth jumps in and says you can't take me down. Roman gets in Seth's face and says settle down boy, this is a discussion between grown men. Dean says if you want it, I'll defend my title, successfully, against both of you clowns, and you'll see who the man really is. (I'm not sure how to conclude this segment, but the challenge will be on and they'll remain a team somehow).
> 
> - They'll have one or two more Raws & SmackDowns together but they'll start entering the ring in separate aisles through the crowd instead of together. Show Dean walking around clutching his US title to his chest tightly, show signs of insecurity. Maybe have a 6-man tag where Roman and Seth both walk out on Dean.
> 
> - At WrestleMania, a three-way match for the US belt. All three enter from different sections of the Superdome. They keep their Shield gear on. Dean tells the others in the ring to bring it in, and they do their group pose one last time, before Dean sucker punches Roman and the match begins in a frenzy. Hopefully it lasts longer than 10 minutes, and a decent number of false finishes. Each of the three pull of their finishing moves but one member of The Shield stops the pin from another. Match ends with a double spear on both Dean and Seth.
> 
> - Post-WM Raw, The Shield enter the ring...together. What is this? Have they already made amends? Dean and Seth will look clearly bothered, while Roman will barely be able to contain his smile as he holds the US belt over his shoulder. They cut a promo about how brothers eventually fight amongst each other but they get through it and move on from it. At some point the tension builds back up between Roman and Dean, and Seth has to play peacemaker again. Only this time he's had enough. Seth says it is time to move on from it, and turns his back on the other two and walks out of the ring and back toward the ramp. Roman walks toward the ropes, shouting "Where are you going? Come back here!" and with his back turned, we get the full Moxley from Dean as he attacks Roman from behind and shouts "This is all your fault!" Seth eventually runs back to the ring and saves Roman by knocking Dean out of the ring. Roman extends his hand for a handshake, but instead Seth barks something back at Roman, points outside the ring where Dean is lying, points at Roman, and then points back at the US belt on his shoulder, and Seth walks away again. We've witnessed the end of The Shield. At least for now.








Telos said:


> I literally just came up with that in the past hour.
> 
> I'd rather The Shield not split until SummerSlam but if they are going to do it sooner then they need to crank the drama dial up to 11. Also after re-reading what I wrote, I suppose Seth could start out as a tweener, since he'd looking to take the belt from Roman. Dean would obviously get a rematch too. So that's a chance for all three to remain in a program together despite not being a unit any more. By Money In The Bank there would have to be new contenders outside The Shield in the US title picture just so that it doesn't get stale.


...amazing booking Telos. You can have my money if they hire you to make this come true. I like how it showcases each of them and doesn't make anyone look weak.




tylermoxreigns said:


> I always wanted Rollins to win the belt though. I mean sure it will be Reigns if it comes down to it due to him being THE GUY out of these three for The 'E but it would've been nice to see Rollins just sneak in the back door and steal that title from under both Ambrose and Reigns' noses due to them both being too concerned with each other. Part of me could still see that happening to be honest, to really throw everything up in the air. You never know with WWE, sometimes they want to throw people off the scent. Also, everything happening with Ambrose and Reigns at the minute, you can't deny it, that would be one hell of a fantastic grudge feud/match focused entirely on storyline and disdain for each other instead of two players meeting in the ring because of a championship title.


I like this scenario because Seth could reference his old FCW promo and tell Dean and Roman that they got obsessed with each other and took their eyes off the prize, so he swooped in and took it from them.




Calahart said:


> I am soooooooooo psyched for tomorrow! :mark: I've got my gauze tape and black paint ready. :lol


YAYYYYYY!!!! I'm so excited for you!!! Glad you've got your tape now and everything ready!




Calahart said:


> Hope you all don't mind very poor quality pics. I'm gonna be pretty far away. :lol
> 
> @Ney yep it's tomorrow! It's in another town I've never been to as well. It'll be an adventure! I'll do my upmost to get as much of Dean as I can! Maybe I can get my fat self into the ventilation shift and sneak into the locker room.


Of course we won't mind  any pic that has our boys in it will be a good pic. 

Get stuck right above them so they'll come and save you! :lol




Calahart said:


> No promises, but I'll try my best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm usually pretty reserved, but at live events (like concerts and such) I just let loose. I don't care what people think of me. :lol
> 
> 
> Oh how I love that smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to hoping!
> 
> 
> Gonna go to work soon. Gonna be thinking about tomorrow all night. :lol
> 
> 
> It's funny to read that while the talk of Dean never defending his title is circulating around. I know that house shows don't count much towards the storylines, though.


Are you going alone, Caly? I'm usually quiet too-I've only been able to let loose at the one concert I've been to because my best friend's reactions were contagious :lol I'm not sure how I'd fare on my own.

:lol In lieu of storylines, hope you get to see some silliness! Maybe it's Dean's turn to take a fall at a house show... mwahaha.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo

BAH GOD, GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY, DOLPH ZIGGLER JUST GOT KILLED BY ROMAN REIGNS!! YOU HEARTLESS BASTARD, BAH GAWD HE KILLED HIM!! DID YOU SEE THE IMPACT OF THAT HELLACIOUS SPEAR!!

:lmao :lmao :lmao I had to.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Of course we won't mind  any pic that has our boys in it will be a good pic.
> 
> Get stuck right above them so they'll come and save you! :lol
> 
> Are you going alone, Caly? I'm usually quiet too-I've only been able to let loose at the one concert I've been to because my best friend's reactions were contagious :lol I'm not sure how I'd fare on my own.
> 
> :lol In lieu of storylines, hope you get to see some silliness! Maybe it's Dean's turn to take a fall at a house show... mwahaha.


The damsel in distress route eh? :hmm: knowing my luck, it wouldn't play out that way. I can dream, though. :lol

Yeah I'm going alone. Don't know anyone offline who likes wrestling. 

I'm hoping for some silliness from everyone, but yeah Dean most of all. His little moments just brighten my day.


@Eulonzo: :banderas


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> The damsel in distress route eh? :hmm: knowing my luck, it wouldn't play out that way. I can dream, though. :lol
> 
> Yeah I'm going alone. Don't know anyone offline who likes wrestling.
> 
> I'm hoping for some silliness from everyone, but yeah Dean most of all. His little moments just brighten my day.
> 
> 
> @Eulonzo: :banderas


Have Fun Caly.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eulonzo said:


> BAH GOD, GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY, DOLPH ZIGGLER JUST GOT KILLED BY ROMAN REIGNS!! YOU HEARTLESS BASTARD, BAH GAWD HE KILLED HIM!! DID YOU SEE THE IMPACT OF THAT HELLACIOUS SPEAR!!
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao I had to.


Read that in Jim Ross' voice. :lol I miss when commentary used to sell moves and tell us how painful something is.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ziggler bumping like that always makes me fear for another concussion :lol

That Superman Punch and Spear looked brutal. Roman's power level is *OVER 9000!!!*


----------



## The Cynical Heel

Too bad Roman will flop once they stop hiding his weaknesses, much like Ryback.


----------



## Blommen

The Cynical Heel said:


> Too bad Roman will flop once they stop hiding his weaknesses, much like Ryback.


it is a legit concern but not all together true something i'm too concerned with for a number of reasons. First off, look at how much Roman has evolved since starting with the shield, he has gradually gotten to be a bigger and bigger part of their matches and segments. He has gotten MUCH better in the past year, and he continues to improve there won't need to be many weaknesses to hide. secondly, he's much younger than Ryback which means that there's a long time 'till he actually reaches his peak as a performer. third, he's got charisma coming out of every single bodily orifice. four, he's got dat hair man.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Blommen said:


> it is a legit concern but not all together true something i'm too concerned with for a number of reasons. First off, look at how much Roman has evolved since starting with the shield, he has gradually gotten to be a bigger and bigger part of their matches and segments. He has gotten MUCH better in the past year, and he continues to improve there won't need to be many weaknesses to hide. secondly, he's much younger than Ryback which means that there's a long time 'till he actually reaches his peak as a performer. third, he's got charisma coming out of every single bodily orifice. four, he's got dat hair man.


Couldn't have said it better, myself.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Blommen said:


> it is a legit concern but not all together true something i'm too concerned with for a number of reasons. First off, look at how much Roman has evolved since starting with the shield, he has gradually gotten to be a bigger and bigger part of their matches and segments. He has gotten MUCH better in the past year, and he continues to improve there won't need to be many weaknesses to hide. secondly, he's much younger than Ryback which means that there's a long time 'till he actually reaches his peak as a performer. third, he's got charisma coming out of every single bodily orifice. four, he's got dat hair man.


:genius what he said


----------



## The Cynical Heel

Regardless the fact that he improved much, he was the one of the greenest guys in NXT when he was promoted with The Shield, so that doesn't say much. He doesn't have the talent needed for him to sync with the push they want to give him. You can't be a main eventer and have matches only with guys that can make you look better.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Deptford said:


> "Never get too good at selling because then that's all you'll do."


Matt Striker actually talked about this on his recent shoot interview.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Cynical Heel said:


> Regardless the fact that he improved much, he was the one of the greenest guys in NXT when he was promoted with The Shield, so that doesn't say much. He doesn't have the talent needed for him to sync with the push they want to give him. You can't be a main eventer and have matches only with guys that can make you look better.


Who ever said that he's being pushed straight to the main event? Did you get a phone call from Trrips or Vince? Lots of what is read around here is pure speculation. Yes they are selling him right now and the audience likes him but that doesn't mean when the shield splits that he's gonna to be inserted in the already crowded main event. Besides depending on how the wind blows tomorrow Vince could be like " Who's Roman Reigns?"


----------



## SubZero3:16

Seth's really excited about getting that extra free bar.










He should own this shirt in every color.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth's really excited about getting that extra free bar.


Rollins is such a whore for them freebies :lmao 

-

Also, I always :lol when people say Ambrose doesn't ever defend because technically he does because 8 or 9 times out of ten the US title is on the line on the house show loops. So technically, yeah technically (let's see how annoying I can get with this) he does defend it just never on TV


----------



## JacqSparrow

Blommen said:


> it is a legit concern but not all together true something i'm too concerned with for a number of reasons. First off, look at how much Roman has evolved since starting with the shield, he has gradually gotten to be a bigger and bigger part of their matches and segments. He has gotten MUCH better in the past year, and he continues to improve there won't need to be many weaknesses to hide. secondly, he's much younger than Ryback which means that there's a long time 'till he actually reaches his peak as a performer. third, he's got charisma coming out of every single bodily orifice. four, he's got dat hair man.



^This




The Cynical Heel said:


> Regardless the fact that he improved much, he was the one of the greenest guys in NXT when he was promoted with The Shield, so that doesn't say much. He doesn't have the talent needed for him to sync with the push they want to give him. You can't be a main eventer and have matches only with guys that can make you look better.


His progress in this short time says a lot about how much knowledge he can absorb and how motivated he is. I doubt he's going to stop improving or stop wanting to get better once he goes solo.




SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth's really excited about getting that extra free bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should own this shirt in every color.


:lol Sethie

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Cynical Heel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Who ever said that he's being pushed straight to the main event? Did you get a phone call from Trrips or Vince? Lots of what is read around here is pure speculation. Yes they are selling him right now and the audience likes him but that doesn't mean when the shield splits that he's gonna to be inserted in the already crowded main event. Besides depending on how the wind blows tomorrow Vince could be like " Who's Roman Reigns?"


Look at the way they are protecting him. They make him look like he is the best member of The Shield even though Ambrose and Rollins are better than him. He broke Kane's record and almost won the Rumble. He is one of the guys you will think of when you hear Survivor Series from now on.
This guy ain't seeing the midcard.
By the looks of it now he will destroy both of them in a handicap match after WrestleMania.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I chose for the Disbandment & Triple Threat Rivalry in the poll. Really hope once they disband they will be used properly. 

Hava fun Caly :cheer: let your self loose in name off all off us. Do it in style of course


----------



## SóniaPortugal

The Cynical Heel said:


> Look at the way they are protecting him. They make him look like he is the best member of The Shield even though Ambrose and Rollins are better than him. He broke Kane's record and almost won the Rumble. He is one of the guys you will think of when you hear Survivor Series from now on.
> This guy ain't seeing the midcard.
> By the looks of it now he will destroy both of them in a handicap match after WrestleMania.


I agree with you 

WWE is over-push Roman

When WWE speaks/writes about The Shield, Roman is the super monster and the others do not matter or are weaker.
Just listen the commentary on Smackdown


----------



## Blommen

The Cynical Heel said:


> Look at the way they are protecting him. They make him look like he is the best member of The Shield even though Ambrose and Rollins are better than him. He broke Kane's record and almost won the Rumble. He is one of the guys you will think of when you hear Survivor Series from now on.
> This guy ain't seeing the midcard.
> By the looks of it now he will destroy both of them in a handicap match after WrestleMania.


That's what a good booker does to his wrestlers though. you accentuate the strengths and hide the differences. They'd be idiots if they made him look bad by showing his inabillities to, say, call a match or something like that. I understand your concern but wasn't your initial concern that he would bomb once he split from the shield? now you seem to be mad that WWE are trying to make sure he doesn't`?


----------



## The Cynical Heel

Blommen said:


> That's what a good booker does to his wrestlers though. you accentuate the strengths and hide the differences. They'd be idiots if they made him look bad by showing his inabillities to, say, call a match or something like that. I understand your concern but wasn't your initial concern that he would bomb once he split from the shield? now you seem to be mad that WWE are trying to make sure he doesn't`?


I am indifferent towards him even though I'd rather see Ambrose or Rollins be pushed, and it's OK that WWE hides his weaknesses, but they can't do it forever and they made it clear that they want to monster push this guy. You can't stay on the apron for the whole match just to get tagged in, do 3 cool looking moves, take the win and look strong in a main event singles push.


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> I chose for the Disbandment & Triple Threat Rivalry in the poll. Really hope once they disband they will be used properly.
> 
> Hava fun Caly :cheer: let your self loose in name off all off us. Do it in style of course


Will do! :dance


----------



## Blommen

The Cynical Heel said:


> I am indifferent towards him even though I'd rather see Ambrose or Rollins be pushed, and it's OK that WWE hides his weaknesses, but they can't do it forever and they made it clear that they want to monster push this guy. You can't stay on the apron for the whole match just to get tagged in, do 3 cool looking moves, take the win and look strong in a main event singles push.


I honestly don't think it'll be too much of an issue, he's been a very quick learner so far and as long as they put him in programs with guys he can learn from and who can make him look good in the process I don't see an issue with him getting pushed. this is how you properly build young stars in general.


----------



## Kratosx23

tylermoxreigns said:


> Rollins is such a whore for them freebies :lmao
> 
> -
> 
> Also, I always :lol when people say Ambrose doesn't ever defend because technically he does because 8 or 9 times out of ten the US title is on the line on the house show loops. So technically, yeah technically (let's see how annoying I can get with this) he does defend it just never on TV


If it's not on tv it doesn't count for shit. He needs to defend on television, it's not helping anyone to put the title on the line in a match that nobody will ever see except the 200 people in the arena that night.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Blommen said:


> I honestly don't think it'll be too much of an issue, he's been a very quick learner so far and as long as they put him in programs with guys he can learn from and who can make him look good in the process I don't see an issue with him getting pushed. this is how you properly build young stars in general.


The whole problem is that his guys aren't being booked how he likes and he blames Reigns for it as if he has control over that issue. The WWE is about entertainment first and wrestling second. If they think they can make more money by pushing one guy than another guy then that's what they're going to do. ( although this does not explain the whole Del Rio and to a lesser extent Sheamus booking thing)


----------



## Blommen

SubZero3:16 said:


> The whole problem is that his guys aren't being booked how he likes and he blames Reigns for it as if he has control over that issue. The WWE is about entertainment first and wrestling second. If they think they can make more money by pushing one guy than another guy then that's what they're going to do. ( although this does not explain the whole Del Rio and to a lesser extent Sheamus booking thing)


Del Rio was to cater to the latino demographic and Sheamus was workout buddies with HHH.


----------



## simottaja

I voted on One Member Leads The Shield As WWE World Heavyweight Champion. 

Reigns could get the title, and after a while Ambrose would screw him over, and the triple rivalry would start from there.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Blommen said:


> Del Rio was to cater to the latino demographic and Sheamus was workout buddies with HHH.


Yeah but not even the latinos cheered for him and we all know Sheamus' deal. You see this kind of archaic thinking is what's suffocating them. That latinos are only going to tune in to see another latino, or blacks are only going to tune in to see another black person. People tune in to see someone who entertains them whether its in the ring or on the mic. Look at the major sports in the US, basketball and football. The majority of those teams are minorities but they both have a large white audience? Why? Because they are good sportsmen and they entertain them when it counts.

Also these last minute re writes for Raw is killing them and their inability to write substantive storylines for the mid card is also worrying for when the shield disbands because no matter how much I want them to be on their own when you actually look at the product, what is there for the midcard to do? I don't believe that magically it's going to change overnight. They would probably have them feud each other ad naseum for about 3 months until every one is sick of it and then what? I really hope they don't join the IC and US belts with such a full roster it really isn't best for business.


----------



## Kratosx23

SubZero3:16 said:


> The whole problem is that his guys aren't being booked how he likes and he blames Reigns for it as if he has control over that issue. The WWE is about entertainment first and wrestling second.


How ironic that he's the least entertaining of the three. 



> If they think they can make more money by pushing one guy than another guy then that's what they're going to do. ( although this does not explain the whole Del Rio and to a lesser extent Sheamus booking thing)


It hasn't been about money for years, they're set. If it was about money, Daniel Bryan would've still been champion on the same reign that he won at SummerSlam. It's about looks and politics, nothing else. Randy Orton ain't making them any fucking money, if anything they're losing money with him.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How ironic that he's the least entertaining of the three.
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't been about money for years, they're set. If it was about money, Daniel Bryan would've still been champion on the same reign that he won at SummerSlam. It's about looks and politics, nothing else. Randy Orton ain't making them any fucking money, if anything they're losing money with him.


He maybe the least entertaining for you but you prefer speakers anyway.


Well how do you know? Do you have access to their balance sheets at the end of the year?


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> So as someone who has put way too much thought into this, here is a way I've imagined the next few months playing out...
> 
> - Shield lose to the Wyatts at EC and they start arguing with each other in the ring. But cooler heads prevail and they do NOT split up.
> 
> - They continue to team up for a couple of weeks, but there are shenanigans between them during matches. Lots more "accidents" and slips of the tongue. Tension builds more and more.
> 
> - At one point the elephant in the room gets addressed: the United States championship. Roman issues a challenge to Dean, and Dean counters that he could take down anybody. Seth jumps in and says you can't take me down. Roman gets in Seth's face and says settle down boy, this is a discussion between grown men. Dean says if you want it, I'll defend my title, successfully, against both of you clowns, and you'll see who the man really is. (I'm not sure how to conclude this segment, but the challenge will be on and they'll remain a team somehow).
> 
> - They'll have one or two more Raws & SmackDowns together but they'll start entering the ring in separate aisles through the crowd instead of together. Show Dean walking around clutching his US title to his chest tightly, show signs of insecurity. Maybe have a 6-man tag where Roman and Seth both walk out on Dean.
> 
> - At WrestleMania, a three-way match for the US belt. All three enter from different sections of the Superdome. They keep their Shield gear on. Dean tells the others in the ring to bring it in, and they do their group pose one last time, before Dean sucker punches Roman and the match begins in a frenzy. Hopefully it lasts longer than 10 minutes, and a decent number of false finishes. Each of the three pull of their finishing moves but one member of The Shield stops the pin from another. Match ends with a double spear on both Dean and Seth.
> 
> - Post-WM Raw, The Shield enter the ring...together. What is this? Have they already made amends? Dean and Seth will look clearly bothered, while Roman will barely be able to contain his smile as he holds the US belt over his shoulder. They cut a promo about how brothers eventually fight amongst each other but they get through it and move on from it. At some point the tension builds back up between Roman and Dean, and Seth has to play peacemaker again. Only this time he's had enough. Seth says it is time to move on from it, and turns his back on the other two and walks out of the ring and back toward the ramp. Roman walks toward the ropes, shouting "Where are you going? Come back here!" and with his back turned, we get the full Moxley from Dean as he attacks Roman from behind and shouts "This is all your fault!" Seth eventually runs back to the ring and saves Roman by knocking Dean out of the ring. Roman extends his hand for a handshake, but instead Seth barks something back at Roman, points outside the ring where Dean is lying, points at Roman, and then points back at the US belt on his shoulder, and Seth walks away again. We've witnessed the end of The Shield. At least for now.


This is a pretty good thought, I have always hated the idea of The Shield loosing at ppv's but it could come nicely in play if we're witnessing the final moments of The Shield. Seth playing the peace maker is already happening so, I'm glad that's already in play, also the ending, it leaves the suspense as to wether they're really done for or not. I really liked it.


----------



## Telos

The only concern I have for Reigns long term is his ability on the mic. He's gotten more comfortable speaking into one when going off memory or reading a prompter/sign, but what about a live mic when he needs to improvise? He's yet to cut a firey, energetic promo on his own. Ambrose has made a living of that, and Rollins has shown improvement himself in commentary and on live mic. That's all going to come from experience and not everyone is blessed with the gift of the gab. But I really wonder, if Reigns gets to be _the man_, how he'll handle it.


----------



## Kratosx23

SubZero3:16 said:


> He maybe the least entertaining for you but you prefer speakers anyway.


He'd be the least entertaining to somebody who enjoys ring work too because he can't work. He can do his signature offense amazingly well and make it look cool and devastating and all that bullshit, but anyone can do that. The other 2 can do that with their finishers, both of which are more devestating than a spear and a punch to the face.

There's no reason to cheer for this guy other than the fact that he's attractive, that's it. That's what he brings to the table. That's not a skill, and as such, it should not be given the same degree of respect that's given to something like promos, or even ring work. 

It's really a tremendous sign of disrespect to Ambrose and Rollins that this whole group has just been a way to try to make Reigns less green so that they can try to make him the face of the company without it COMPLETELY blowing up in their faces. And I don't even think Rollins is worth pushing, but wow.



> Well how do you know? Do you have access to their balance sheets at the end of the year?


The crowds who drown out his matches chanting for the announcers and other assorted things tell me everything I need to know. It's the same thing they do with Sheamus, Del Rio, and various other people who it's obvious aren't bringing in the cheddar. 

Also, I'm reasonably sure Orton vs Show did the worst Survivor Series buyrate ever.


----------



## Telos

DareDevil said:


> This is a pretty good thought, I have always hated the idea of The Shield loosing at ppv's but it could come nicely in play if we're witnessing the final moments of The Shield. Seth playing the peace maker is already happening so, I'm glad that's already in play, also the ending, it leaves the suspense as to wether they're really done for or not. I really liked it.


Yeah I wish I was more creative enough to fill the gaps in the writing (such as exactly what those accidents/slips of the tongue are, and how to end the segments leaving the fans wanting more). The breakup will probably play very differently but if we're lucky, the three won't be far apart storyline wise shortly afterward. Their chemistry together should definitely be taken advantage of in feuds. Thanks for your feedback Vicky.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> The only concern I have for Reigns long term is his ability on the mic. He's gotten more comfortable speaking into one when going off memory or reading a prompter/sign, but what about a live mic when he needs to improvise? He's yet to cut a firey, energetic promo on his own. Ambrose has made a living of that, and Rollins has shown improvement himself in commentary and on live mic. That's all going to come from experience and not everyone is blessed with the gift of the gab. But I really wonder, if Reigns gets to be _the man_, how he'll handle it.


Yeah, in that aspect he still lacks a lot, ring-wise he's been getting a lot better, but mic-wise, he's still not there yet, I'm not saying that he's horrible, but if he does have a feud against Dean and they have to go at it on the mic..... Is done, Dean will totally destroy him, and just tell me how fun will it be to watch that? Not very fun. I want someone to keep up with Dean's pace. (TT^TT Cm punk...goddammit!!!) well, in any case the promo work would be my only concern, that's why I would have rather have Dean vs Seth, than Dean vs Roman. But with the way is going, I think we're bound to have Dean vs Roman.


----------



## Kratosx23

> I'm not saying that he's horrible, but if he does have a feud against Dean and they have to go at it on the mic..... Is done, Dean will totally destroy him, and just tell me how fun will it be to watch that? Not very fun.


I think it'll be fun. If he can't hang, he deserves to get shown up.


----------



## terrilala

I think Reigns is doing awesome, especially considering how long he's been wrestling and how fast he's come along. He hasn't needed to really do much mic work since Ambrose usually talks (though I think Rollins is better than Ambrose, sorry) but when they they talk to the media Reigns is the most well spoken, so I think he'll do just fine. His ringside drop kick rocks!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He'd be the least entertaining to somebody who enjoys ring work too because he can't work. He can do his signature offense amazingly well and make it look cool and devastating and all that bullshit, but anyone can do that. The other 2 can do that with their finishers, both of which are more devestating than a spear and a punch to the face.
> 
> There's no reason to cheer for this guy other than the fact that he's attractive, that's it. That's what he brings to the table. That's not a skill, and as such, it should not be given the same degree of respect that's given to something like promos, or even ring work.
> 
> It's really a tremendous sign of disrespect to Ambrose and Rollins that this whole group has just been a way to try to make Reigns less green so that they can try to make him the face of the company without it COMPLETELY blowing up in their faces. And I don't even think Rollins is worth pushing, but wow.


Yes I'm quite sure that Ambrose and Rollins appreciate you being offended on their behalf.




> The crowds who drown out his matches chanting for the announcers and other assorted things tell me everything I need to know. It's the same thing they do with Sheamus, Del Rio, and various other people who it's obvious aren't bringing in the cheddar.
> 
> Also, I'm reasonably sure Orton vs Show did the worst Survivor Series buyrate ever.


So your whole analysis is based off of mere speculation. I mean I'm not arguing that any one was really clamouring for Orton and Show at SS but you don't know his overall net worth to the WWE.

Reigns speaks better when he isn't scripted and so does Rollins. We'll see what happens when the time comes.


----------



## Telos

http://vimeo.com/m/77949457

I recently looked back at this promo and it was cringeworthy on Langston's part. This was the HIAC pre-show challenge by Langston to Ambrose for his US title.


----------



## DareDevil

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I think it'll be fun. If he can't hang, he deserves to get shown up.


Well, I would like to see someone get destroyed on the mic by Dean, but not Seth nor Roman.(I'm a bit biased with those two)


----------



## Kratosx23

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yes I'm quite sure that Ambrose and Rollins appreciate you being offended on their behalf.


I don't care if they appreciate it or not, I'm just telling the truth.



> So your whole analysis is based off of mere speculation. I mean I'm not arguing that any one was really clamouring for Orton and Show at SS but you don't know his overall net worth to the WWE.
> 
> Reigns speaks better when he isn't scripted and so does Rollins. We'll see what happens when the time comes.


The crowd saying, in no uncertain terms, "WE DON'T WANT YOU" is NOT speculation. How much clearer does it get than that? The audience will tell you who they're paying to see. And before you mention Cena, Cena has just as many fans in the arena as he does haters.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't care if they appreciate it or not, I'm just telling the truth.


No, you're stating you're opinion which you are freely entitled to do.



> The crowd saying, in no uncertain terms, "WE DON'T WANT YOU" is NOT speculation. How much clearer does it get than that? The audience will tell you who they're paying to see. And before you mention Cena, Cena has just as many fans in the arena as he does haters.


Well the audience cheers for Reigns too but I'm sure you'll find some way to spin it around to a negative. What people say and what they go out and spend their money on is two different animals. I don't care about Cena, most of us don't care about Cena. Heck most arenas don't care about Cena but yet his merchandise moves ( speaking of which I need to see if wwe shop sells lamb masks) off the shelves. Somebody has to be buying it. Orton has movies and what ever else that's he's associated with and the ppl at the top like him so unfortunately he's going to be around the main event scene until he retires.


----------



## NeyNey

Personally, I don't know why everbody's so worried about Reigns mic skills right now. 
He proofed he has everything it takes and loves to learn, otherwise he wouldn't be where he is today.
I don't say he is the greatest talker but come on. He is not as bad as people always want to make you believe. 
How would it be if every Wrestler in the world could talk and wrestle perfect? 
Fucking boring after a while, 'cause NO ONE would stand out anymore. 
Wyatt, damn, he's fantastic on the mic, Ambrose.. I don't need to say anything, Punk, Jeez, he's phenomenal and they are all known for their epic mic work. 
Reigns doesn't have to be the best talker, he has presence, charisma and just an aura of power around him, even if some are still in denial about him. That's his strength and supreme discipline. 

Somebody said he talks great in interviews and that's right. 
He'll be more natural when he becomes a face and words will flow out of his mouth and I'm sure when Reigns gets the chance to be on commentary, like Seth and Dean, he'd do a pretty good job.

And after all, there's so much time left for him. 
Just imagine how far he'll be in 2-3 years.


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> Personally, I don't know why everbody's so worried about Reigns mic skills right now.
> He proofed he has everything it takes and loves to learn, otherwise he wouldn't be where he is today.
> I don't say he is the greatest talker but come on. He is not as bad as people always want to make you believe.
> How would it be if every Wrestler in the world could talk and wrestle perfect?
> Fucking boring after a while, 'cause NO ONE would stand out anymore.
> Wyatt, damn, he's fantastic on the mic, Ambrose.. I don't need to say anything, Punk, Jeez, he's phenomenal and they are all known for their epic mic work.
> Reigns doesn't have to be the best talker, he has presence, charisma and just an aura of power around him, even if some are still in denial about him. That's his strength and supreme discipline.
> 
> Somebody said he talks great in interviews and that's right.
> He'll be more natural when he becomes a face and words will flow out of his mouth and I'm sure when Reigns gets the chance to be on commentary, like Seth and Dean, he'd do a pretty good job.
> 
> And after all, there's so much time left for him.
> Just imagine how far he'll be in 2-3 years.


Must spread reputation around before giving it to Ney Ney again :sad:

Everything you said was just perfect :agree:


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Personally, I don't know why everbody's so worried about Reigns mic skills right now.
> He proofed he has everything it takes and loves to learn, otherwise he wouldn't be where he is today.
> I don't say he is the greatest talker but come on. He is not as bad as people always want to make you believe.
> How would it be if every Wrestler in the world could talk and wrestle perfect?
> Fucking boring after a while, 'cause NO ONE would stand out anymore.
> Wyatt, damn, he's fantastic on the mic, Ambrose.. I don't need to say anything, Punk, Jeez, he's phenomenal and they are all known for their epic mic work.
> Reigns doesn't have to be the best talker, he has presence, charisma and just an aura of power around him, even if some are still in denial about him. That's his strength and supreme discipline.
> 
> Somebody said he talks great in interviews and that's right.
> He'll be more natural when he becomes a face and words will flow out of his mouth and I'm sure when Reigns gets the chance to be on commentary, like Seth and Dean, he'd do a pretty good job.
> 
> And after all, there's so much time left for him.
> Just imagine how far he'll be in 2-3 years.


So true, Ney. Despite this, there will always be naysayers. I may be an Ambrose girl, but that doesn't mean I want, or expect, Roman to fail. One must be truly a miserable person to want him to fail.


----------



## Kratosx23

> How would it be if every Wrestler in the world could talk and wrestle perfect?
> Fucking boring after a while, 'cause NO ONE would stand out anymore.


Yeah, that's not true at all. People actually DESERVING to be where they are instead of a main event scene filled with Ortons, Batistas and Reigns's would be an extremely welcome sight. An EXTREMELY welcome sight. It wouldn't get boring, there's tv shows where the entire cast is amazing and everyone raves about it because that's what being good at your job produces.



SubZero3:16 said:


> No, you're stating you're opinion which you are freely entitled to do.


And my opinion is that this group wouldn't exist if Reigns was ready to be in the position they want him to be in, and it's hard to argue that claim.



> Well the audience cheers for Reigns too but I'm sure you'll find some way to spin it around to a negative. What people say and what they go out and spend their money on is two different animals. I don't care about Cena, most of us don't care about Cena. Heck most arenas don't care about Cena but yet his merchandise moves ( speaking of which I need to see if wwe shop sells lamb masks) off the shelves. Somebody has to be buying it. Orton has movies and what ever else that's he's associated with and the ppl at the top like him so unfortunately he's going to be around the main event scene until he retires.


They really don't cheer for Reigns that much, and the biggest reaction he ever got was at the Royal Rumble when Batista got the "fuck you, we want Bryan" reception, and they chose Reigns over him because he was the lesser of two evils. It's not a negative, it's what happened. If he gets really over, which he will because they'll push him hard enough and he's not Orton or Del Rio, then I'll admit that he's over. That still doesn't mean he's a good talent because he's not. Of course he's gonna get SOME reaction, he's the only one in the group that never gets beat and he causes all their wins, directly or indirectly. They've marginalized Ambrose so much just to make sure this clown doesn't look like nothing next to him.

Sidebar: Also, this argument people seem to have on this board that we need to give him a pass because he has no experience is bullshit. He shouldn't be on tv in that case. It's amazing that Sami Zayn is on NXT and Reigns is plowing through everybody on his way to a 15 year main event run, absolutely amazing.


----------



## Deptford

NeyNey said:


> Reigns doesn't have to be the best talker, he has presence, charisma and just an aura of power around him, even if some are still in denial about him. That's his strength and supreme discipline.


Girl, neyney you da bomb why you so good at talking about wrestling neyney huh ho wyou do that? 

But ya, He's more of a strictly physical seller than he is a strictly verbal one. Kind of like Brock. He communicates his thoughts very well physically though so I don't see the problem. 
There's tons of people who can't do either and those are the people that merit a complaint when they get pushed.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If it's not on tv it doesn't count for shit. He needs to defend on television, it's not helping anyone to put the title on the line in a match that nobody will ever see except the 200 people in the arena that night.


I know this, which is why I was trying to be annoying as hell with my reply. 





Telos said:


> The only concern I have for Reigns long term is his ability on the mic. He's gotten more comfortable speaking into one when going off memory or reading a prompter/sign, but what about a live mic when he needs to improvise? He's yet to cut a firey, energetic promo on his own. Ambrose has made a living of that, and Rollins has shown improvement himself in commentary and on live mic. That's all going to come from experience and not everyone is blessed with the gift of the gab. But I really wonder, if Reigns gets to be _the man_, how he'll handle it.


I agree with this, but like you said it all comes with experience and time is definitely on his side. He has gotten a ton better and him showing signs of improvement is only positive.




NeyNey said:


> Personally, I don't know why everbody's so worried about Reigns mic skills right now.
> He proofed he has everything it takes and loves to learn, otherwise he wouldn't be where he is today.
> I don't say he is the greatest talker but come on. He is not as bad as people always want to make you believe.
> How would it be if every Wrestler in the world could talk and wrestle perfect?
> Fucking boring after a while, 'cause NO ONE would stand out anymore.
> Wyatt, damn, he's fantastic on the mic, Ambrose.. I don't need to say anything, Punk, Jeez, he's phenomenal and they are all known for their epic mic work.
> Reigns doesn't have to be the best talker, he has presence, charisma and just an aura of power around him, even if some are still in denial about him. That's his strength and supreme discipline.
> 
> Somebody said he talks great in interviews and that's right.
> He'll be more natural when he becomes a face and words will flow out of his mouth and I'm sure when Reigns gets the chance to be on commentary, like Seth and Dean, he'd do a pretty good job.
> 
> And after all, there's so much time left for him.
> Just imagine how far he'll be in 2-3 years.


Ney Ney you pretty much hit the nail on the head again. And I can' spread rep to you damn it :cuss::cuss::cuss:

I mean the positives out weigh the negatives when it comes to Reigns. Sure, his mic skills aren't all that but Jesus Christ if that is all you have as the argument against him then you really need to sit down. Experience is key in this industry and when you are comparing someone like Reigns to someone like Punk, Ambrose, Rollins, Wyatt - people who have at the very least a couple of years on him regarding length of time in the industry - then, again you really have no value to what you are saying because where is fairness in the argument. There is none, really. The fact that you can see improvement in Reigns is great, that is what you want to see from guys in the industry. It's shit like that that gets you the push - reliability and passion - just one of the many reasons why this faction is $$$


----------



## Telos

NeyNey said:


> Personally, I don't know why everbody's so worried about Reigns mic skills right now.
> He proofed he has everything it takes and loves to learn, otherwise he wouldn't be where he is today.
> I don't say he is the greatest talker but come on. He is not as bad as people always want to make you believe.
> How would it be if every Wrestler in the world could talk and wrestle perfect?
> Fucking boring after a while, 'cause NO ONE would stand out anymore.
> Wyatt, damn, he's fantastic on the mic, Ambrose.. I don't need to say anything, Punk, Jeez, he's phenomenal and they are all known for their epic mic work.
> Reigns doesn't have to be the best talker, he has presence, charisma and just an aura of power around him, even if some are still in denial about him. That's his strength and supreme discipline.
> 
> Somebody said he talks great in interviews and that's right.
> He'll be more natural when he becomes a face and words will flow out of his mouth and I'm sure when Reigns gets the chance to be on commentary, like Seth and Dean, he'd do a pretty good job.
> 
> And after all, there's so much time left for him.
> Just imagine how far he'll be in 2-3 years.


I voiced my concern, keeping in mind that he is much less experienced overall than his peers, even those in his age range including The Shield. If that's one thing he has going for him in the mic department, it's that he's a fast learner. He is miles, miles better than his first live mic experience (the John Cena Problem promo). I just look at the past top guys and most of them could carry themselves cutting a promo live. I think if Roman can get himself to the level that Orton is at now (which is still lowering the bar considerably compared to a guy like The Rock), Roman will be fine. My concern is more fueled by his seemingly rapid ascension in the ranks. If Roman has a few years to build a strong following in the upper midcard, I expect him to be successful. If he's in the WWEWHC picture by the end of the year, well, we'll have to wait and see.

If there's any consolation, guys like Bret Hart and Diesel were top guys despite having mediocre poise on the mic. I'm optimistic with Roman, just cautiously optimistic. It's all in how he's handled by Vince in his progression. Also I have infinite more faith in Roman not to pull a Ryback, I think he's much better than that. Also helps that he won't he taunting for looking a certain way unlike Ryback (Goldberg chants).


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And my opinion is that this group wouldn't exist if Reigns was ready to be in the position they want him to be in, and it's hard to argue that claim.
> 
> 
> .


But the existence of this group has also benefited Ambrose and Rollins. Where would they be now if they had debuted separately? A dancing gimmick a la Fandango? Dancing with R-Truth like Xavier Woods? Or not on tv at all like Gabriel and Kidd?

This group have given them lots of time to establish themselves with the audience instead of a month's push that most new comers to the roster get. They had something good going with Sandow and they somehow managed to fuck that up. I'm not going to argue that Reigns benefitted the most experience wise but don't act as if being in The Shield has done Ambrose and Rollins no favours.


----------



## Kratosx23

He's already better than Orton for what that's worth. Not that that's saying anything.



> But the existence of this group has also benefited Ambrose and Rollins. Where would they be now if they had debuted separately? A dancing gimmick a la Fandango? Dancing with R-Truth like Xavier Woods? Or not on tv at all like Gabriel and Ryder?
> 
> This group have given them lots of time to establish themselves with the audience instead of a month's push that most new comers to the roster get. They had something good going with Sandow and they somehow managed to fuck that up. I'm not going to argue that Reigns benefitted the most experience wise but don't act as if being in The Shield has done Ambrose and Rollins no favours.


I don't know where they'd be and I don't care, because ultimately there's two places you can go. You can either go to the main event, or you can go down and be nothing. Ambrose and Rollins are most certainly NOT winning world titles when this group ends, especially now that there's only one. They're really screwed now. They were nothing but accessories latched to Reigns to try to make him suck less, and like a leech who sucks out blood, when they drain enough of his greenness out of him, their careers will be thrown away to wither and die. They're no better off than any other jobber.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How ironic that he's the least entertaining of the three.


It's great that entertainment value is a subjective thing rather than objective, eh?

Saying that I do rather begrudgingly agree with you. I personally think Rollins is the most entertaining of the three, then Ambrose, then Reigns. Still, "least entertaining member of the Shield" still equates to "more entertaining that most of the rest of the roster."

Really, I don't have an objective problem with Reigns being pushed ahead of Ambrose and Rollins. Those two are bloody terrific, they'll still go just fine. Maybe even do exceptionally, here's hoping. The only way I'll have a problem with Reigns' push is if he starts getting the typical WWE superman-face push to make him an unbeatable whoop-ass machine like Cena's portrayed. Though even then my problem would be with the WAY he was pushed in that I'm tired of that kind of face treatment at the expense of anyone else they face off against.

Really, that's already coming out a bit in me. For example, I've kept this quiet for a while but I fucking HATE that Roman Reigns eliminated 12 men in the Royal Rumble. Call me a Kane mark if you will but I really wanted his 2001 record to still stand, and having this guy come along who'd never even been in a Royal Rumble match before and just casually break it really kind of pissed me off. 

Have him in the final two? Great, I love that (though a lot of my love for that comes from the other guy being that worthless fuck Batista). Eliminate a lot of men? Terrific, give him a strong showing. But breaking Kane's fucking record in his Rumble debut? Man, fuck that noise.


----------



## Deptford

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't know where they'd be and I don't care, because ultimately there's two places you can go. You can either go to the main event, or you're nothing. Ambrose and Rollins are most certainly NOT winning world titles when this group ends. They were nothing but accessories latched to Reigns to try to make him suck less, and like a leech who sucks out blood, when they drain enough of his greenness out of him, their careers will be thrown away to wither and die.


I feel you though... :angry::angry::angry::angry::angry: 
I'm pretty sure this is Vince's train of thought from the get-go. One of them will just have to have their "pipebomb" moment which is really sad.


----------



## terrilala

Yeah they just need to let him develop naturally and not push too hard. But of all the people I know most enjoy Reigns and Rollins and then Ambrose. Maybe cos most of them didn't watch Ambrose's indy stuff so they didn't develop a bond with him. I think all 3 have benefitted from being in the Shield one way or the other, this is great exposure for them all, and all 3 are going to shine even when the Shield splits up.


----------



## Kratosx23

Deptford said:


> I feel you though... :angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:
> I'm pretty sure this is Vince's train of thought from the get-go. One of them will just have to have their "pipebomb" moment which is really sad.


Nah, that won't happen. There's only one world title now, main event runs are going to be scarce.

Roman Reigns will be the ONLY guy on this roster for at least 10 years that hasn't already won a world title that will go on to win it, you can quote me on that.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's already better than Orton for what that's worth. Not that that's saying anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where they'd be and I don't care, because ultimately there's two places you can go. You can either go to the main event, or you can go down and be nothing. Ambrose and Rollins are most certainly NOT winning world titles when this group ends. They were nothing but accessories latched to Reigns to try to make him suck less, and like a leech who sucks out blood, when they drain enough of his greenness out of him, their careers will be thrown away to wither and die. They're no better off than any other jobber.


My, you're just a ray of sunshine aren't you? Ambrose and Rollins will hold top brass in the WWE. I think there's a whole new generation of wrestlers coming through with the members of The Shield leading the charge. Ambrose and Rollins will have success in the WWE. They may not get there as fast as Reigns but they will get there.


----------



## Kratosx23

SubZero3:16 said:


> My, you're just a ray of sunshine aren't you? Ambrose and Rollins will hold top brass in the WWE. I think there's a whole new generation of wrestlers coming through with the members of The Shield leading the charge. Ambrose and Rollins will have success in the WWE. They may not get there as fast as Reigns but they will get there.


And before December, maybe you'd have been right but any chance they had is gone when they unified those titles. 

There's no "new generation charge", and Shield as a unit are damn sure not leading it. Bray Wyatt is getting an Umaga push and will end up dead in the water after WrestleMania and will be doing comedy with Santino Marella by the end of the year, Cesaro's never going anywhere because he's European, same with Rusev, the 2 Wyatt goons will never amount to anything. They've massacred Barrett and Sandow to the point of no return, they've dropped Ryback off the face of the Earth, I could go on and on. Shield as I've said before was just a unit to get Reigns over, the other 2 have been treated like utter bitches, ESPECIALLY Ambrose.


----------



## Bushmaster

I think most people enjoy Reigns and Rollins more because they've been showcased more. Reigns has his cool spots and Rollins has had his amazing matches. While Dean cuts amazing promos he doesn't stand out as much as he should. He is easily the most talented in the group followed by Rollins though.


----------



## terrilala

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nah, that won't happen. There's only one world title now, main event runs are going to be scarce.
> 
> Roman Reigns will be the ONLY guy on this roster for at least 10 years that hasn't already won a world title that will go on to win it, you can quote me on that.


Let me get my decade year planner out so I can jot this down


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And before December, maybe you'd have been right but any chance they had is gone when they unified those titles.


Well they need to un-unify them by Summerslam. It was a last minute dumb idea to begin with.


----------



## NeyNey

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, that's not true at all. People actually DESERVING to be where they are instead of a main event scene filled with Ortons, Batistas and Reigns's would be an extremely welcome sight. An EXTREMELY welcome sight. It wouldn't get boring, there's tv shows where the entire cast is amazing and everyone raves about it because that's what being good at your job produces.


I don't compare Orton and Batista with Reigns. 
Reigns is much more entertaining IN *MY*opinion.
And that's exactly what I expected, black/white thinking. 
If everybody's the same, it GETS fucking boring. 
Right now, the awesome people are great in *different* ways. 
Do you get what I mean?



> And my opinion is that this group wouldn't exist if Reigns was ready to be in the position they want him to be in, and it's hard to argue that claim.


In your way of thinking, that should be a bad thing 'cause if Reigns would be ready and they debuted him without The Shield they would push him even harder right now. 
And if Ambrose also debuted in that time, you would complain even more. (If that's possible..)
Or love Reigns?
Would you like Reigns if he was ready in your meaning of being ready?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nah, that won't happen. There's only one world title now, main event runs are going to be scarce.


And this, ladies and gentlemen, is why unifying the world titles was a fucking stupid idea.


----------



## DareDevil

are people seriously going to keep arguing about this? I mean, yeah I said that Roman's mic skills concern me, but I never said that he was bad, he's improved a lot, and what I mean a lot is a lot. Even though I said I would rather see Dean vs Seth, i'm fine with Dean vs Roman. Patience.. Patience, all three of them will make it.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

DareDevil said:


> Patience.. Patience, all three of them will make it.


I want to believe this, but I remember strongly feeling years ago what Justin Gabriel was going to be a break-out member of the Nexus, and look how that turned out. Gabriel in fucking obscurity and Skip Sheffield being the one that's arguably had the biggest success in WWE in the long run.


----------



## Kratosx23

> And this, ladies and gentlemen, is why unifying the world titles was a fucking stupid idea.


I'm glad somebody else realizes it. My jaw is left hanging on the floor every time somebody argues for unification. 



NeyNey said:


> I don't compare Orton and Batista with Reigns.
> Reigns is much more entertaining IN *MY*opinion.
> And that's exactly what I expected, black/white thinking.


You'd have to be Jack Swagger or Curtis Axel to NOT be more entertaining than Batista and Randy Orton, that's not my point. Of course he's better than both of them, and by miles. It's not even debatable he's better, Orton is probably the single blandest main eventer in history. But he's the same type of wrestler, he's just a good face and a good body. He has no exceptional SKILLS.



> If everybody's the same, it GETS fucking boring.


It depends what you mean by the same. If everybody's an underwear model who can't talk like Orton, Batista and Reigns, then yes, it gets boring. It's not boring at all to see a roster full of guys like Wyatt and CM Punk and Damien Sandow, it'd be perfect.



> Right now, the awesome people are great in *different* ways.
> Do you get what I mean?


That's not what I see. Everybody I see worth pushing has the same strength.



> In your way of thinking, that should be a bad thing 'cause if Reigns would be ready and they debuted him without The Shield they would push him even harder right now.
> And if Ambrose also debuted in that time, you would complain even more. (If that's possible..)
> Or love Reigns?
> Would you like Reigns if he was ready in your meaning of being ready?


If he was MY definition of ready? Of course I'd like him. He'd be a top mic worker in that case. The WWE's definition of being ready was already half way achieved by him when he was born. The other half is just making sure he can get through a 20 minute main event without "this is awful" chants.

Needless to say, I doubt he'll ever fit my criteria because he doesn't appear to have any natural flair to him. Just a lot of intensity.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Well they need to un-unify them by Summerslam. It was a last minute dumb idea to begin with.


Correct, but they're not gonna do it. I have no confidence in them to do that, they've not shown even a hint of it.


----------



## Bushmaster

DareDevil said:


> are people seriously going to keep arguing about this? I mean, yeah I said that Roman's mic skills concern me, but I never said that he was bad, he's improved a lot, and what I mean a lot is a lot. Even though I said I would rather see Dean vs Seth, i'm fine with Dean vs Roman. Patience.. Patience, all three of them will make it.


He has improved a good amount, he still talks the least amount for a reason. I think Rollins has improved alot, i've watched that promo he cut on SD 2 Weeks ago a bunch. I wish he would get as much praise as others do. It wasn't to long ago people would say keep.the mic away from Seth or thag he is just atrocious on the mic. I don't think he can even be compared to Hardy anymore because of how much better he is now.


----------



## Telos

Reservoir Angel said:


> I want to believe this, but I remember strongly feeling years ago what Justin Gabriel was going to be a break-out member of the Nexus, and look how that turned out. Gabriel in fucking obscurity and Skip Sheffield being the one that's arguably had the biggest success in WWE in the long run.


Nitpicking here, but the most successful member of Nexus had the shortest tenure with the stable: Daniel Bryan. If only he didn't have to choke a bitch. :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Y'all arguing with Pyro like it will get ya anywhere.









Finally finished painting my gauze tape. It looks shitty, but whatever.
Keep believin in the shield ladies and gents and just wish the best for these boys in their future runs.












Spoiler: and remember



It's just a show. :ambrose


----------



## NeyNey

DareDevil said:


> are people seriously going to keep arguing about this? I mean, yeah I said that Roman's mic skills concern me, but I never said that he was bad, he's improved a lot, and what I mean a lot is a lot. Even though I said I would rather see Dean vs Seth, i'm fine with Dean vs Roman. Patience.. Patience, all three of them will make it.


I wasn't only talking to you, your comment was just there, the cream topping. :lol
I usually don't wanna answer to such things 'cause I think "It's their way of thinking, that's okay!" but sometimes.. it's so much and then... I just HAVE to write something about it. 
Don't take it personally or something. Let's take SELFAY!! :selfie

Yeah, Rollins promo from 2 weeks ago was one of his best. :mark:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm glad somebody else realizes it. My jaw is left hanging on the floor every time somebody argues for unification.


Unification is one of those things that in theory sounds good, but then when it happens you realise you've actually just fucked over a lot of promising talent by making a world title even harder to get to. 



> Correct, but they're not gonna do it. I have no confidence in them to do that, they've not shown even a hint of it.


To be fair, they didn't show any hint of going for unification until the month it was going to happen when out of nowhere it was just "oh yeah, this PPV we're going to unify the world titles because of reasons."

Really, it's like it was just thrown together when they realised they had nothing for TLC and had already made Cena and Orton both world champions at the same time, so they just went "alright, fuck it" then knocked off for lunch.



Telos said:


> Nitpicking here, but the most successful member of Nexus had the shortest tenure with the stable: Daniel Bryan. If only he didn't have to choke a bitch. :lol


Oh yeah... sorry, I always forget he was even in the Nexus what with the whole "appearing with them once then getting dropped down a hole until SummerSlam" thing.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> Y'all arguing with Pyro like it will get ya anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished painting my gauze tape. It looks shitty, but whatever.
> Keep believin in the shield ladies and gents and just wish the best for these boys in their future runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: and remember
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a show. :ambrose


Look good Cally :ambrose3

Have fun :cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> He has improved a good amount, he still talks the least amount for a reason. I think Rollins has improved alot, i've watched that promo he cut on SD 2 Weeks ago a bunch. I wish he would get as much praise as others do. It wasn't to long ago people would say keep.the mic away from Seth or thag he is just atrocious on the mic. I don't think he can even be compared to Hardy anymore because of how much better he is now.


Yeah Seth is better than Roman, I hate it since day one when people compare Seth Rollins to Jeff Hardy, but the thing is, that people think that Roman just flat out sucks because he isn't as skilled as Dean or Seth, yeah he might be the least talented *IN* The Shield but that doesn't mean, he's the least talented in the WWE, because he is NOT, I would much rather see a 60 minute Iron Man match of Roman Reigns against whoever, than hearing cena or batista talk for 3 minutes.



NeyNey said:


> I wasn't only talking to you, your comment was just there, the cream topping. :lol
> I usually don't wanna answer to such things 'cause I think "It's their way of thinking, that's okay!" but sometimes.. it's so much and then... I just HAVE to write something about it.
> Don't take it personally or something. Let's take SELFAY!! :selfie
> 
> Yeah, Rollins promo from 2 weeks ago was one of his best. :mark:


I know NeyNey, you're one of the few people in here I don't want to get into an argument with.


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> Y'all arguing with Pyro like it will get ya anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished painting my gauze tape. It looks shitty, but whatever.
> Keep believin in the shield ladies and gents and just wish the best for these boys in their future runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: and remember
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a show. :ambrose


Have a blast at the show! :dance


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Reservoir Angel said:


> Unification is one of those things that in theory sounds good, but then when it happens you realise you've actually just fucked over a lot of promising talent by making a world title even harder to get to.


But really it wouldn't have fucked a lot of your talent over if you hadn't have shit all over your midcard titles and made them completely and utterly worthless and meaningless.

Back in the day you had one Heavyweight title - talent was still utilised to its full potential and new talent/main eventers were created regardless. You don't need two heavy weight belts to achieve this, past has proven it. 

You need good booking and story lines.


----------



## Kratosx23

Reservoir Angel said:


> Unification is one of those things that in theory sounds good, but then when it happens you realise you've actually just fucked over a lot of promising talent by making a world title even harder to get to.


Well, it never sounded good to me in theory. Probably because I figured out off the bat how many people it was screwing over.

Like I said before, Daniel Bryan and CM Punk would've never made it if the titles were always unified. I'm sure this board would've been THRILLED with that.



> To be fair, they didn't show any hint of going for unification until the month it was going to happen when out of nowhere it was just "oh yeah, this PPV we're going to unify the world titles because of reasons."
> 
> Really, it's like it was just thrown together when they realised they had nothing for TLC and had already made Cena and Orton both world champions at the same time, so they just went "alright, fuck it" then knocked off for lunch.


It's one thing to unify the titles out of nowhere, it's another thing to bring them back. I just don't see it happening when Triple H goes on WWE.com and says "the brand split is dead, we only need one champion, not two". I know that's a storyline but they're trying to drill it in people's heads I think, THIS. IS. FINAL.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Y'all arguing with Pyro like it will get ya anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Who's arguing? I like talking to him. He's unintentionally funny.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, it never sounded good to me in theory. Probably because I figured out off the bat how many people it was screwing over.
> 
> Like I said before, Daniel Bryan and CM Punk would've never made it if the titles were always unified. I'm sure this board would've been THRILLED with that.
> 
> 
> 
> It's one thing to unify the titles out of nowhere, it's another thing to bring them back. I just don't see it happening when Triple H goes on WWE.com and says "the brand split is dead, we only need one champion, not two". I know that's a storyline but they're trying to drill it in people's heads I think, THIS. IS. FINAL.


That maybe true until Vince gets up one day and farts and decides that he wants two champions instead of one. Plus they haven't retired the WHC belt so there is some hope.


----------



## Kratosx23

SubZero3:16 said:


> That maybe true until Vince gets up one day and farts and decides that he wants two champions instead of one. Plus they haven't retired the WHC belt so there is some hope.


Only problem is that it's Triple H who's really running the creative end, and Vince basically just lets him do what he wants. For all the talk we hear about Vince being erratic, it doesn't really affect decisions as much as we make it sound. Vince could've woke up one day and decided he wanted one champion for the last 11 years and he never did until they felt it was absolutely necessary because their shitty booking ruined a series of PPV's and they had nothing left to try to pop a buyrate.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Only problem is that it's Triple H who's really running the creative end, and Vince basically just lets him do what he wants. For all the talk we hear about Vince being erratic, it doesn't really affect decisions as much as we make it sound. Vince could've woke up one day and decided he wanted one champion for the last 11 years and he never did until they felt it was absolutely necessary because their shitty booking ruined a series of PPV's and they had nothing left to try to pop a buyrate.


I think that they are quickly going to realize their mistakes because now the midcard has nothing to fight for which is why they are floundering so badly. Ambrose has the US title on lock because outside of the shield members who's he gonna feud with Kofi Kingston match #2149 or the Miz who no one likes. Langston has the IC title but has no challengers because all of the reputable guys are locked up in tag teams. They need the WHC back to establish the upper mid card again.


----------



## NeyNey

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's not what I see. Everybody I see worth pushing has the same strength.


Same strength but they express their gift of god in different ways and in many variations.
Speed, volume/pitch, breaks, emphasis and the ability to play with it, breathing etc. etc. and of course the unique voice itself.
Details.


----------



## Blommen

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's really a tremendous sign of disrespect to Ambrose and Rollins that this whole group has just been a way to try to make Reigns less green so that they can try to make him the face of the company without it COMPLETELY blowing up in their faces. And I don't even think Rollins is worth pushing, but wow.


I think all three of them have benefitted greatly from working with each other. Rollins has gotten a lot out of seeing Ambrose on the mic, Reigns has learned from both of them and the plethora of veterans they've worked with both in the ring and outside, and Ambrose, well he was the most complete out of all three of them to begin with but thanks to starting with the shield he has gotten a great platform which he can use to build on his persona as a madman instead of starting out from square one with trying to get people to understand his character. He's also gotten a lot bigger. Of course Reigns has gotten the most out of this but he was the one who needed the most help to begin with so i honestly don't see the issue.


----------



## Kratosx23

SubZero3:16 said:


> I think that they are quickly going to realize their mistakes because now the midcard has nothing to fight for which is why they are floundering so badly. Ambrose has the US title on lock because outside of the shield members who's he gonna feud with Kofi Kingston match #2149 or the Miz who no one likes. Langston has the IC title but has no challengers because all of the reputable guys are locked up in tag teams. They need the WHC back to establish the upper mid card again.


Realizing their mistakes isn't the strong suit of the infallible Royal McMahon Dynasty. 



NeyNey said:


> Same strength but they express their gift of god in different ways and in many variations.
> Speed, volume/pitch, breaks, emphasis and the ability to play with it, breathing etc. etc. and of course the unique voice itself.
> Details.


But it's still the same gift. I'm not saying we need a roster of 50 CM Punk clones but if you can't cut a promo, you shouldn't be on the main roster.



Blommen said:


> I think all three of them have benefitted greatly from working with each other. Rollins has gotten a lot out of seeing Ambrose on the mic, Reigns has learned from both of them and the plethora of veterans they've worked with both in the ring and outside, and Ambrose, well he was the most complete out of all three of them to begin with but thanks to starting with the shield he has gotten a great platform which he can use to build on his persona as a madman instead of starting out from square one with trying to get people to understand his character. He's also gotten a lot bigger. Of course Reigns has gotten the most out of this but he was the one who needed the most help to begin with so i honestly don't see the issue.


You're misinterpreting my point. I'm not saying they can't learn from each other, I'm saying the group was only intended for Reigns to learn, not the other two, and Reigns is the only one who will taste success when the group splits. Ambrose and Rollins will be in the infernal clutches of the lower midcard when Reigns double Spears them at WrestleMania and goes on to have a 15 year main event run. The people who honestly think these two are gonna be having feuds with him in the main event in the future are hilariously optimistic, and with WWE's track record, it's blind optimism.


----------



## Telos

Blommen said:


> I think all three of them have benefitted greatly from working with each other. Rollins has gotten a lot out of seeing Ambrose on the mic, Reigns has learned from both of them and the plethora of veterans they've worked with both in the ring and outside, and Ambrose, well he was the most complete out of all three of them to begin with but thanks to starting with the shield he has gotten a great platform which he can use to build on his persona as a madman instead of starting out from square one with trying to get people to understand his character. He's also gotten a lot bigger. Of course Reigns has gotten the most out of this but he was the one who needed the most help to begin with so i honestly don't see the issue.


:clap Well said.


----------



## Blommen

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You're misinterpreting my point. I'm not saying they can't learn from each other, I'm saying the group was only intended for Reigns to learn, not the other two, and Reigns is the only one who will taste success when the group splits. Ambrose and Rollins will be in the infernal clutches of the lower midcard when Reigns double Spears them at WrestleMania and goes on to have a 15 year main event run. The people who honestly think these two are gonna be having feuds with him in the main event in the future are hilariously optimistic, and with WWE's track record, it's blind optimism.


.... wait, that's just overly pessimistic. You have literally no proof that the shield was made with the sole purpose of getting Reigns over. that's just you being being incredibly pissy, no offense. Sure, WWE doesn't have a great track record but 4 years ago would you have believed anyone who told that a guy like Daniel Bryan was consistently in the main event? this change man, it just takes time. I'm not saying Reigns isn't going to get into the main event but i have a feeling that creative is going to be a bit more careful with mindlessly pushing guys who aren't ready just because of their looks after how Ryback turned out. 

this argument is fucking dumb, one side is calling the other overly pessimistic, the other overly optimistic. in the end that's just subjective. if you have a white wall and a black wall it's up to you to decide which wall you want to focus on. you see two great talents being abused by a lesser talent and we see three good to great talents with a very high stock going forward in their careers. simple as that, really.


----------



## Srdjan99




----------



## Deptford

Srdjan99 said:


>


:lol at them in a possible boy band gimmick 
:dance:dance:dance:dance


I dunno why I'm having all these comedy gimmick urges with the shield boys lately someone help me? :argh:


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Who's arguing? I like talking to him. He's unintentionally funny.


Pretty much everyone, really, but I didn't mean it in any hostile sense of the word. You're all presenting arguments for or against things about reigns.


This trip is taking forever btw. :side:


----------



## tbp82

I mentioned this in another thread it is a great sign of respect that WWE allowed Ambrose and Rollins to take Reigns under their wing. Reigns is WWEs new golden child. In many ways WWE has trusted them with their baby. You don't just trust anyone with your child. Ambrose and Rollins did their job and did it well now it's time for their prize pupil to take his WELL DESERVED spot near the top of WWE.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I do not know why Roman's new WWE golden child. 
He is not bad, but he does not stand out in relation to others.
So it will happen wath happened with Orton and Cena

Orton = the person that WWE wanted to be the WWE star

Cena = the true WWE star
If Roman is Orton 
Someone has to be Cena.

PS: I Love Orton


----------



## SubZero3:16

SóniaPortugal said:


> I do not know why Roman's new WWE golden child.
> He is not bad, but he does not stand out in relation to others.
> So it will happen wath happened with Orton and Cena
> 
> Orton = the person that WWE wanted to be the WWE star
> 
> Cena = the true WWE star
> If Roman is Orton
> Someone has to be Cena.
> 
> PS: I Love Orton


Reigns does stand out and he isn't Orton. Orton doesn't nearly have the intensity that Reigns has naturally and at least Reigns can remember his lines.


----------



## The Cynical Heel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns does stand out and he isn't Orton. Orton doesn't nearly have the intensity that Reigns has naturally and at least Reigns can remember his lines.


Lol, I am loud Orton hater but saying Roman Reigns is better than him is just
:ti


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Cynical Heel said:


> Lol, I am loud Orton hater but saying Roman Reigns is better than him is just
> :ti


Did I say that he was better in the ring? Nope. I said he has a more natural intensity and charisma than Orton does. Learn to read first.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns does stand out and he isn't Orton. Orton doesn't nearly have the intensity that Reigns has naturally and at least Reigns can remember his lines.


I Like Roman.
But in my opinion Roman does not stand out. 
When I see something related to The Shield, my attention goes to Dean and Seth, even when the camera focus is Roman.

Orton is better than him in all aspects. 
Physical, Carisma, Match, and Mic (though in this department they both are meh)


----------



## The Cynical Heel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Did I say that he was better in the ring? Nope. I said he has a more natural intensity and charisma than Orton does. Learn to read first.


From your post came the idea that Reigns is better overall and stands out more.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Cynical Heel said:


> From your post came the idea that Reigns is better overall and stands out more.


That's because he is and he does. It depends on what angle you're looking at it from. Orton lost his shine a while ago along with his looks. The viper's fangs have long broken off and Trips helped to bury them.


----------



## The Cynical Heel

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's because he is and he does. It depends on what angle you're looking at it from. Orton lost his shine a while ago along with his looks. The viper's fangs have long broken off and Trips helped to bury them.


I don't believe Roman Reigns wrestled a solo match for more than 10 minutes or cut a promo all by himself yet and you call him better than an established guy who is already a veteran of the WWE roster at the age of 33/34...


----------



## terrilala

SóniaPortugal said:


> I Like Roman.
> But in my opinion Roman does not stand out.
> When I see something related to The Shield, my attention goes to Dean and Seth, even when the camera focus is Roman.
> 
> Orton is better than him in all aspects.
> Physical, Carisma, Match, and Mic (though in this department they both are meh)


LOL I'm the complete opposite, my focus goes to Roman first, and then Seth


----------



## tbp82

Reigns doesn't stand out? The dude looks like Hercules, Conan The Barbarian or Zeus how does he not stand out. How does big samoan guy not stand out? He stands out just being Samoan.


----------



## terrilala

Exactly


----------



## SóniaPortugal

terrilala said:


> LOL I'm the complete opposite, my focus goes to Roman first, and then Seth


That is because you are Roman fan 
I'm Dean/Seth fan


----------



## terrilala

Yup, I like Roman and then Seth the best. Nothin wrong with Dean though!


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> Reigns doesn't stand out? The dude looks like Hercules, Conan The Barbarian or Zeus how does he not stand out. How does big samoan guy not stand out? He stands out just being Samoan.


I'm partial to the Conan the Barbarian reference myself.










One of my favourite cartoons as a kid. I wonder how it ended. Did they ever banquish Rathamon (that was the dude's name right?) How ironic the snake's name was Seth? :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

:topic:Weather destroying football stadiums here in Portugal 
On top the stadium where it will take place the Champions League's Final :|


----------



## terrilala

that sucks, I've been to Portugal-beautiful country


----------



## DareDevil

Srdjan99 said:


>


That's it, I'm going to draw them like this.


----------



## terrilala

:cool2 Nice pics


----------



## SóniaPortugal

terrilala said:


> that sucks, I've been to Portugal-beautiful country


It's all right.
Nobody was hurt.
The game had to be delayed which sucks :bs:
Now the whole country is making jokes about the Stadium


----------



## terrilala

I'm glad no one was hurt


----------



## Reservoir Angel

When I see the Shield my attention immediately goes to Seth... though I will openly admit a lot of the reason for that is because he's pretty and I'm a sucker for some good eye-candy.


----------



## Telos

Consciously I try to look for Dean Ambrose since he's my favorite. But if I'm not concentrating my natural tendency is to look toward Roman Reigns.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> Consciously I try to look for Dean Ambrose since he's my favorite. But if I'm not concentrating my natural tendency is to look toward Roman Reigns.


The power of the Samoan Remy! :lol


Honestly, I think I look at all three. Sometimes it's Reigns' hair and then I'm watching Seth and then it's Ambrose doing something weird in the background that catches my attention. I've never really thought about it.


----------



## Deptford

i just watch Ambrose. I'm always watching Ambrose. Always.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> Consciously I try to look for Dean Ambrose since he's my favorite. But if I'm not concentrating my natural tendency is to look toward Roman Reigns.


Mine goes to Seth. If Dean's not around it goes to Seth.



Deptford said:


> i just watch Ambrose. I'm always watching Ambrose. Always.


----------



## Setsu00

The Reigns hate makes me sad.. When he debuted, I wasn't the biggest fan, I admit. But the fact that this man is improving damn near every week.. it's very intriguing. The presence he's gaining is great and I'm loving seeing how he grows week by week. Mic skill? Dean has that by a mile.. but Reigns isn't bad, and again, he's improving in that area. Will he ever be a CM Punk or Rock mic-wise? Prob not.. but I don't think he'll be bad at all. People are just putting him into the "Batista" category and just think he's gonna be the meat head main eventer... but idk, I have a way better feeling about him. 

I'm really looking forward to all 3 members' journey after The Shield saga.. think they'll all have a great place in the WWE


----------



## tbp82

Setsu00 said:


> The Reigns hate makes me sad.. When he debuted, I wasn't the biggest fan, I admit. But the fact that this man is improving damn near every week.. it's very intriguing. The presence he's gaining is great and I'm loving seeing how he grows week by week. Mic skill? Dean has that by a mile.. but? Reigns isn't bad, and again, he's improving in that area. Will he ever be a CM Punk or Rock mic-wise? Prob not.. but I don't think he'll be bad at all. People are just putting him into the "Batista" category and just think he's gonna be the meat head main eventer... but idk, I have a way better feeling about him.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to all 3 members' journey after The Shield saga.. think they'll all have a great place in the WWE


Dont let "The Reigns Hate" make you sad. In fact embrace it. Reigns only gets the hate because he's put doubt in the haters mind. He gotten to the point where he's proving he deserves the push he's getting and the haters can't stand it. Look at most of the negative post towards Reigns the vast majority come from people who've hated him since day one some even dating back to NXT. The key here is those people will never acknowledge Reigns as the standout in The Shield not because of anythings he's doing or not doing but simply because he's being pushed instead of Dean. What stings them the most is they realize Reigns so far hasnt showed any signs that he's gonna mess up either.


----------



## Kratosx23

tbp82 said:


> Dont let "The Reigns Hate" make you sad. In fact embrace it. Reigns only gets the hate because he's put doubt in the haters mind. He gotten to the point where he's proving he deserves the push he's getting and the haters can't stand it. Look at most of the negative post towards Reigns the vast majority come from people who've hated him since day one some even dating back to NXT. The key here is those people will never acknowledge Reigns as the standout in The Shield not because of anythings he's doing or not doing but simply because he's being pushed instead of Dean. What stings them the most is they realize Reigns so far hasnt showed any signs that he's gonna mess up either.


What the fuck are you talking about? We hate that he's proving he deserves his push? If ONLY.

He's not the stand out of anything, Ambrose and Rollins constantly outperform him and he's getting the push because of his look. Triple H forcefeeding him and never making him look weak while the other two look like complete losers doesn't make him the stand out, unless you think it's still real.


----------



## Lariatoh!

I wonder after the guys split, the WWE will start "branding" the guys' signature moves.

"Ambrose's Move", "Spear", 'Flying Knee", "Superman Punch" and "Wow, let's see that again" (for the apron dropkick)just aren't marketable. 

Rhino called his spear the Gore, which would have made some money. The Spear is used by different guys including Batista and Big Show so, I think the guys need to start naming these signature moves.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> The only concern I have for Reigns long term is his ability on the mic. He's gotten more comfortable speaking into one when going off memory or reading a prompter/sign, but what about a live mic when he needs to improvise? He's yet to cut a firey, energetic promo on his own. Ambrose has made a living of that, and Rollins has shown improvement himself in commentary and on live mic. That's all going to come from experience and not everyone is blessed with the gift of the gab. But I really wonder, if Reigns gets to be _the man_, how he'll handle it.



Based on his interviews, he seems to be really preparing himself for that position, so I'm not too worried at this rate.




NeyNey said:


> Personally, I don't know why everbody's so worried about Reigns mic skills right now.
> He proofed he has everything it takes and loves to learn, otherwise he wouldn't be where he is today.
> I don't say he is the greatest talker but come on. He is not as bad as people always want to make you believe.
> How would it be if every Wrestler in the world could talk and wrestle perfect?
> Fucking boring after a while, 'cause NO ONE would stand out anymore.
> Wyatt, damn, he's fantastic on the mic, Ambrose.. I don't need to say anything, Punk, Jeez, he's phenomenal and they are all known for their epic mic work.
> Reigns doesn't have to be the best talker, he has presence, charisma and just an aura of power around him, even if some are still in denial about him. That's his strength and supreme discipline.
> 
> Somebody said he talks great in interviews and that's right.
> He'll be more natural when he becomes a face and words will flow out of his mouth and I'm sure when Reigns gets the chance to be on commentary, like Seth and Dean, he'd do a pretty good job.
> 
> And after all, there's so much time left for him.
> Just imagine how far he'll be in 2-3 years.


:clap



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't know where they'd be and I don't care, because ultimately there's two places you can go. You can either go to the main event, or you can go down and be nothing. Ambrose and Rollins are most certainly NOT winning world titles when this group ends, especially now that there's only one. They're really screwed now. They were nothing but accessories latched to Reigns to try to make him suck less, and like a leech who sucks out blood, when they drain enough of his greenness out of him, their careers will be thrown away to wither and die. They're no better off than any other jobber.


This industry isn't just about winning titles. Of course, every wrestler wants to be "the guy", but the true goal is to make a mark and leave a legacy, isn't it? I'm confident that Dean and Seth can easily achieve those, whether they're given the World Title or not. They've already started.




Calahart said:


> Finally finished painting my gauze tape. It looks shitty, but whatever.
> Keep believin in the shield ladies and gents and just wish the best for these boys in their future runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: and remember
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a show. :ambrose


They look great, Caly! I can't wait for you to get home and tell us everything 




Blommen said:


> I think all three of them have benefitted greatly from working with each other. Rollins has gotten a lot out of seeing Ambrose on the mic, Reigns has learned from both of them and the plethora of veterans they've worked with both in the ring and outside, and Ambrose, well he was the most complete out of all three of them to begin with but thanks to starting with the shield he has gotten a great platform which he can use to build on his persona as a madman instead of starting out from square one with trying to get people to understand his character. He's also gotten a lot bigger. Of course Reigns has gotten the most out of this but he was the one who needed the most help to begin with so i honestly don't see the issue.


^This




Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not saying they can't learn from each other, I'm saying the group was only intended for Reigns to learn, not the other two, and Reigns is the only one who will taste success when the group splits. Ambrose and Rollins will be in the infernal clutches of the lower midcard when Reigns double Spears them at WrestleMania and goes on to have a 15 year main event run. The people who honestly think these two are gonna be having feuds with him in the main event in the future are hilariously optimistic, and with WWE's track record, it's blind optimism.


Well, regardless of the WWE's intention for the group, Dean and Seth are getting attention through their promos/matches, aren't they?

And I somehow doubt Roman is the type who intends to just cheerfully bulldoze over the two men who have mentored him all this time. He'll want to make them look as good as they need to be considering they've done the same for him.




Deptford said:


> :lol at them in a possible boy band gimmick
> :dance:dance:dance:dance
> 
> 
> I dunno why I'm having all these comedy gimmick urges with the shield boys lately someone help me? :argh:


Those pics were asking for a comedy gimmick :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sinisterness

I think the poll would be different if you couldn't see the results first.


----------



## Kratosx23

JacqSparrow said:


> This industry isn't just about winning titles. Of course, every wrestler wants to be "the guy", but the true goal is to make a mark and leave a legacy, isn't it? I'm confident that Dean and Seth can easily achieve those, whether they're given the World Title or not. They've already started.


No, it's about winning world titles. It doesn't matter how they're "remembered". Who gives a shit about what a bunch of people think about their performance? I don't. I want Ambrose to have something to show for himself, and the respect of the fans isn't that. You can't hold respect in your hand, it's not an accomplishment. I don't want Ambrose to be some guy who couldn't make it to the big belt, like Piper. He's earned better than that.



> Well, regardless of the WWE's intention for the group, Dean and Seth are getting attention through their promos/matches, aren't they?


What has any attention they've gotten done for them other than making them look like complete losers? That's all they're presented as, Reigns saves their ass when they're about to lose EVERY SINGLE TIME.



> And I somehow doubt Roman is the type who intends to just cheerfully bulldoze over the two men who have mentored him all this time. He'll want to make them look as good as they need to be considering they've done the same for him.


Well, he might just be a real swell guy who intends to put them over, but he'll do what he's told. If not cheerfully, with a tear in his eye, but he'll do it. ESPECIALLY when it benefits his own career to do so. He won't make them look as good as they need to since they need to win and that simply isn't going to happen. They're going to leave this feud losers, just like they've been losers their entire tenure while he's been the only one who's been able to get anything done. And even if he tries to get them a push, good luck trying to convince Triple H and Vince. There's one title, it's 10x harder to matter now, and you know how they are with Indy guys.


----------



## tbp82

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? We hate that he's proving he deserves his push? If ONLY.
> 
> He's not the stand out of anything, Ambrose and Rollins constantly outperform him and he's getting the push because of his look. Triple H forcefeeding him and never making him look weak while the other two look like complete losers doesn't make him the stand out, unless you think it's still real.


Big time look that stands out. Hitting the dropkick on the apron is a standout move no doubt. His superman punch again amazing to look at. Nailing the spear is the equivalent of the big sack on the quarterback as opposed to the arm tackle in the same spot. Deans strange Seth technical Reigns is the monster. If you walk in a mall saw Ambrose hanging out at Hot Topic, saw Rollins walk outta Sears and Reigns outta GNC only one's gonna standout.


----------



## Kratosx23

tbp82 said:


> Big time look that stands out. Hitting the dropkick on the apron is a standout move no doubt. His superman punch again amazing to look at. Nailing the spear is the equivalent of the big sack on the quarterback as opposed to the arm tackle in the same spot. Deans strange Seth technical Reigns is the monster. If you walk in a mall saw Ambrose hanging out at Hot Topic, saw Rollins walk outta Sears and Reigns outta GNC only one's gonna standout.


It's 2014. The most over guy in the company is an ugly fucking dwarf, this isn't 1985 anymore. Ok, he looks great. Mason Ryan would stand out more than Ambrose and Rollins in the mall too, it doesn't mean he should be WWE Champion.

He can make a couple moves look impressive, great. Anybody can hit their signature offense great, Goldberg made all his moves look amazing. Couldn't work a lick. And frankly, his Spear is the weakest finisher of the 3.
















I'll gladly take the Spear out of those options any day of the week.

So that's all he's got. A look that doesn't matter in 2014, the weakest finisher in the group and a few impressive moves. No mic skills and no workrate, just a body. What an enjoyable 15 year main event run we're about to experience.


----------



## Bushmaster

Setsu00 said:


> The Reigns hate makes me sad.. When he debuted, I wasn't the biggest fan, I admit. But the fact that this man is improving damn near every week.. it's very intriguing. The presence he's gaining is great and I'm loving seeing how he grows week by week. Mic skill? Dean has that by a mile.. but Reigns isn't bad, and again, he's improving in that area. Will he ever be a CM Punk or Rock mic-wise? Prob not.. but I don't think he'll be bad at all. People are just putting him into the "Batista" category and just think he's gonna be the meat head main eventer... but idk, I have a way better feeling about him.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to all 3 members' journey after The Shield saga.. think they'll all have a great place in the WWE


Reigns hate? People are giving logical reasons on why they dislike something about him. I don't see any blind hate. What i dislike the most is people seem to only be noticing he has improved. They all have improved alot, i guess it's easier for many to notice Reigns because he is the weakest of the bunch. Like i said Seth has greatly improved on the mic but i don't see pages of praise for it. I'm gonna watch his promo on SD again in a few :rollins

Reigns is a beast, he is getting one of the strongest pushes i have seen in years and i hope he keeps improving to warrant the push. I was at Survivor Series, WWE has booked Reigns so perfect it's hard not to notice him over Rollins and Ambrose. I hope all 3 succeed but it saddens me when it kind of looks like only 1 will. Yes i could be wrong and i hope that i am but we've seen what WWE can do to great talents they don't generally see as top guys.

the thread seems more lively with Pyro in it, it's nice though. Sometimes the opposite opinion is needed so great discussions can happen. I don't agree with everything he says but kind of agree on his stance on Reigns except that i'm a fan of Reigns. I enjoy the Shield.

Talent wise it's Dean, Seth and Reigns but from what I've seen once they've been called up it's Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose for me. Hopefully when Dean becomes a singles guy he'll be able to truly showcase all the talent he has.


----------



## DGenerationMC

For the love of God, please don't break up! Wait til Mania or the night after Mania. FUCK


----------



## tbp82

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's 2014. The most over guy in the company is an ugly fucking dwarf, this isn't 1985 anymore. Ok, he looks great. Mason Ryan would stand out more than Ambrose and Rollins in the mall too, it doesn't mean he should be WWE Champion.
> 
> He can make a couple moves look impressive, great. Anybody can hit their signature offense great, Goldberg made all his moves look amazing. Couldn't work a lick. And frankly, his Spear is the weakest finisher of the 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll gladly take the Spear out of those options any day of the week.
> 
> So that's all he's got. A look that doesn't matter in 2014, the weakest finisher in the group and a few impressive moves. No mic skills and no workrate, just a body. What an enjoyable 15 year main event run we're about to experience.


?
Ok so he's got no mic skills. No workrate. His finisher is the weakest of the three. His look doesnt matter in 2014 yet you still think he'll get a 15 year main event run. His mic skills aren't bad. His workrate is fine he could use just headbuts punches anf his three big moves and make a hall of fame career. Yes, he's in shape. If Roman gets a 15 year main event run it will be enjoyable for me and many others just as it won't be for you and many others. As far as the enjoyman of a potential Roman main event run that's up to each individual fan to determine what we enjoy but, as far as being deserving or earning a run how is a guy who has the size, look and presance WWE wants, has improved steadily since his debut in NXT, from all accounts is a willing learner and liked backstage not earning his push?


----------



## Kratosx23

> ?
> Ok so he's got no mic skills. No workrate. His finisher is the weakest of the three. His look doesnt matter in 2014 yet you still think he'll get a 15 year main event run.


Because look is the only thing that matters to *THEM*. It doesn't matter to the audience, but Vince and Triple H haven't been paying attention to their audience, which is why their shows keep getting hijacked.



> His mic skills aren't bad.


Well they're not good, that's all that matters.



> His workrate is fine he could use just headbuts punches anf his three big moves and make a hall of fame career.


Oh, sure, he COULD, Warrior did that, but it doesn't make him good. All he does is stand there while Ambrose and Rollins do all the work and then picks up the scraps and saves them when they're about to get beat. He never wrestles singles matches for a reason, and when he tried it with Punk, it sucked.



> how is a guy who has the size, look and presance WWE wants, has improved steadily since his debut in NXT, from all accounts is a willing learner and liked backstage not earning his push?


Once again, you're not bringing up any *SKILLS*. You just say that he's well liked, he wants to learn, and he's good looking and big. Great. That and 2 bucks'll get you a cup of coffee. What does he offer as a TALENT? Not as an underwear model, as a professional wrestling superstar. What does he do that Ambrose and Rollins are not capable of not only doing, but doing considerably BETTER? The answer if you haven't already guessed the right answer is nothing. Oh, right, pose in the mirror for Triple H, I forgot. :HHH2


----------



## tbp82

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because look is the only thing that matters to *THEM*. It doesn't matter to the audience, but Vince and Triple H haven't been paying attention to their audience, which is why their shows keep getting hijacked.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they're not good, that's all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sure, he COULD, Warrior did that, but it doesn't make him good. All he does is stand there while Ambrose and Rollins do all the work and then picks up the scraps and saves them when they're about to get beat. He never wrestles singles matches for a reason, and when he tried it with Punk, it sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, you're not bringing up any *SKILLS*. You just say that he's well liked, he wants to learn, and he's good looking and big. Great. That and 2 bucks'll get you a cup of coffee. What does he offer as a TALENT? Not as an underwear model, as a professional wrestling superstar. What does he do that Ambrose and Rollins are not capable of not only doing, but doing considerably BETTER? The answer if you haven't already guessed the right answer is nothing. Oh, right, pose in the mirror for Triple H, I forgot. :HHH2


His moves look better. The spear looks more devasting coming from Reigns if Dean and Seth did it it'd be laughable. His dropkick from the floor also looks more i
impressive because its a big impressive guy doing it. Now don't get me wrong Dean and Seth could pull off that move but the degree of difficulty is amp up because of Reigns size. I know you're gonna state that's still Size yes it is but, I don't see how you take the visuals out of wrestling. Its something you watch so appearance even in ring moves is important. Its like how much praise Yokozuna received because he was able to get his girth off the ground. Yoko rarely spoke and had a hall of fame career. We can't compare the guys the same because they are not the same. You don't expect a power boxer to fight the same way as the fast boxer because they are of differant styles.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Roman problem is that WWE is giving the impression that he is super powerful, he will be the next star, without him having "shown" nothing special. 
He had 1 or 2 match alone and were not anything special.
He only has 1 or 2 lines in the promos and always in the same tone (or screaming, which is even worse).
No offense to Roman fans but WWE is forcing too much with Roman.
WWE is basically forcing people to think that Roman is special, that he is the best, when in reality he has not shown anything special.


----------



## CALΔMITY

The Shield opened the show and received a big pop as they came down through the crowd. Dean didn't have much mic time, but taunted about how punk wasn't there and fled to chicago. Then Seth basically just continued taunting saying no one in the crowd or in the back had the guts to take them on. Shaemus, kofi, and Christian came out and made the Shield flee.

Not that it matters much, being a house show and all, but Dean defended his title against Kofi and won. Seth and Roman went up against Shaemus & Christian and lost.

I guess they recycle and re-use material At House shows. I guess it should be expected. The boys still did a great job. I'll post pics in a bit.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> The Shield opened the show and received a big pop as they came down through the crowd. Dean didn't have much mic time, but taunted about how punk wasn't there and fled to chicago. Then Seth basically just continued taunting saying no one in the crowd or in the back had the guts to take them on. Shaemus, kofi, and Christian came out and made the Shield flee.
> 
> Not that it matters much, being a house show and all, but Dean defended his title against Kofi and won. Seth and Roman went up against Shaemus & Christian and lost.
> 
> I guess they recycle and re-use material At House shows. I guess it should be expected. The boys still did a great job. I'll post pics in a bit.


:dance :cheer :mark:

Welcome back! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, it's about winning world titles. It doesn't matter how they're "remembered". Who gives a shit about what a bunch of people think about their performance? I don't. I want Ambrose to have something to show for himself, and the respect of the fans isn't that. You can't hold respect in your hand, it's not an accomplishment. I don't want Ambrose to be some guy who couldn't make it to the big belt, like Piper. He's earned better than that.


I don't see how winning a World Title has made guys like The Miz or Swagger any more respected or relevant. 

Winning titles would matter more in a legit sporting event, but in "sports entertainment", not so much if it ends up doing very little for the wrestler's career in the long run.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What has any attention they've gotten done for them other than making them look like complete losers? That's all they're presented as, Reigns saves their ass when they're about to lose EVERY SINGLE TIME.


As recent examples, Seth's match with Cena in December received quite a bit of onscreen acknowledgement from the announcers, as did his stint in the Rumble. As for Dean, he's received some pretty prominent mic time with legends and greats in the business where Roman got in a couple of lines at most-it's not exactly loser material when you're given the lion's share of attention in major segments. He's also been called a lunatic and dangerous on various occasions-hardly buried.

Not everyone can be built as Superman, especially in a group like this. Seth is being showcased as a versatile and skilled wrestler and the clear ring general, according to his strengths. Dean is being emphasized as the talker and the brain of the group-again, according to his strengths. It's a show. Everyone plays different characters, and the Shield does this really well.

To say that Roman has had to save them every.single.time is a bit of an exaggeration. He saves them a lot, I concur, but he's not responsible for every victory they've had. Dean won and defended his title effectively enough completely on his own.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, he might just be a real swell guy who intends to put them over, but he'll do what he's told. If not cheerfully, with a tear in his eye, but he'll do it. ESPECIALLY when it benefits his own career to do so. He won't make them look as good as they need to since they need to win and that simply isn't going to happen. They're going to leave this feud losers, just like they've been losers their entire tenure while he's been the only one who's been able to get anything done. And even if he tries to get them a push, good luck trying to convince Triple H and Vince. There's one title, it's 10x harder to matter now, and you know how they are with Indy guys.


That's assuming you know Roman well enough to know how he would handle the situation. 

And even if they do get depushed, I doubt Seth and Dean would just accept it as it is. With the talent and charisma they both have, we'd just have two more Daniel Bryans on our hands. Even if they were released, the sky would still be the limit for them.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> I don't see how winning a World Title has made guys like The Miz or Swagger any more respected or relevant.
> 
> Winning titles would matter more in a legit sporting event, but in "sports entertainment", not so much if it ends up doing very little for the wrestler's career in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> As recent examples, Seth's match with Cena in December received quite a bit of onscreen acknowledgement from the announcers, as did his stint in the Rumble. As for Dean, he's received some pretty prominent mic time with legends and greats in the business where Roman got in a couple of lines at most-it's not exactly loser material when you're given the lion's share of attention in major segments. He's also been called a lunatic and dangerous on various occasions-hardly buried.
> 
> Not everyone can be built as Superman, especially in a group like this. Seth is being showcased as a versatile and skilled wrestler and the clear ring general, according to his strengths. Dean is being emphasized as the talker and the brain of the group-again, according to his strengths. It's a show. Everyone plays different characters, and the Shield does this really well.
> 
> To say that Roman has had to save them every.single.time is a bit of an exaggeration. He saves them a lot, I concur, but he's not responsible for every victory they've had. Dean won and defended his title effectively enough completely on his own.
> 
> 
> 
> That's assuming you know Roman well enough to know how he would handle the situation.
> 
> And even if they do get depushed, I doubt Seth and Dean would just accept it as it is. With the talent and charisma they both have, we'd just have two more Daniel Bryans on our hands. Even if they were released, the sky would still be the limit for them.


Agreed so much! 





JacqSparrow said:


> :dance :cheer :mark:
> 
> Welcome back!


Thanks! 

Brace yourselves for shitty quality images! :dance


Spoiler: no really...they're all blurry n shiz





























































I was the only one in my section who rooted for the shield in all instances. This older guy a row or two above me kept yelling things like "SHIELD SUCKS!" and "GET A HAIRCUT, SHIELD!". The lord was testing me last night.

I just countered with more shield support of my own.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Brace yourselves for shitty quality images! :dance
> 
> 
> Spoiler: no really...they're all blurry n shiz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was the only one in my section who rooted for the shield in all instances. This older guy a row or two above me kept yelling things like "SHIELD SUCKS!" and "GET A HAIRCUT, SHIELD!". The lord was testing me last night.
> 
> I just countered with more shield support of my own.


:cheer for Caly Shield support! the pics are fine! 

Did someone actually say that Roman should cut DAT FLAWLESS HAIR??? Tsk! What was wrong with those people?? Bah. They don't know greatness when they see it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

Anyone notice how all the shots at Punk in house shows have been taken by The Shield? :lol Wonder why Vince or HHH chose them to do this. Probably because Ambrose and Rollins kinda look up to Punk, so hearing them slander him is kinda funny to Hunter I guess.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> :cheer for Caly Shield support! the pics are fine!
> 
> *Did someone actually say that Roman should cut DAT FLAWLESS HAIR???* Tsk! What was wrong with those people?? Bah. They don't know greatness when they see it.


Yup. At first, the guy just shouted that Seth should cut his hair and then a few minutes later he said the shield (as in both Seth and Roman) needed haircuts. Some people just have no taste. :no:




Quoth the Raven said:


> Anyone notice how all the shots at Punk in house shows have been taken by The Shield? :lol Wonder why Vince or HHH chose them to do this. Probably because Ambrose and Rollins kinda look up to Punk, so hearing them slander him is kinda funny to Hunter I guess.


Hmm who knows. I never really thought about it. :lol

I need to go to sleep. Running off of only so much sleep. Cya!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Probably just wanted to see Ambrose bald tbh :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Agreed so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Brace yourselves for shitty quality images! :dance
> 
> 
> Spoiler: no really...they're all blurry n shiz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was the only one in my section who rooted for the shield in all instances. This older guy a row or two above me kept yelling things like "SHIELD SUCKS!" and "GET A HAIRCUT, SHIELD!". The lord was testing me last night.
> 
> I just countered with more shield support of my own.


That guy was just jealous because he will never have hair that flawless.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> Anyone notice how all the shots at Punk in house shows have been taken by The Shield? :lol Wonder why Vince or HHH chose them to do this. Probably because Ambrose and Rollins kinda look up to Punk, so hearing them slander him is kinda funny to Hunter I guess.


Hm, it would kind of suck if that were the case. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Yup. At first, the guy just shouted that Seth should cut his hair and then a few minutes later he said the shield (as in both Seth and Roman) needed haircuts. Some people just have no taste. :no:
> 
> I need to go to sleep. Running off of only so much sleep. Cya!


Seth just needs a hot oil treatment :lol

Good night Caly! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I'm here to spice things up a bit :yum:





































He really does :yum:

Hope you had a great time at the show Caly, I was the only one rooting for the shield too when I went to the house show in Brussels.Can't wait till they come to Liége in may :cheer. But seriously people telling Roman that he needs to have a hair cut, they really have no class :no:


----------



## tbp82

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...n_Reigns_WWE_Stars_Attend_NBA_Game_Varon.html


If the above is true and WWE really sees Reigns as the heir apparent to John Cena shouldn't WWE put Reigns on the John Cena path. John Cena won the US Title and Wrestlemania 20 and the WWE Title at Wrestlemania 21. Why not give Reigns the US Title or IC Title at Wrestlemania 30 and the WWE Title at Wrestlemania 31.


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> I'm here to spice things up a bit :yum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He really does :yum:
> 
> Hope you had a great time at the show Caly, I was the only one rooting for the shield too when I went to the house show in Brussels.Can't wait till they come to Liége in may :cheer. But seriously people telling Roman that he needs to have a hair cut, they really have no class :no:


Not everyone can have class like us. B) :lol

Thanks for posting some Dean. That was pleasant to wake up to.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Not everyone can have class like us. B) :lol
> 
> Thanks for posting some Dean. That was pleasant to wake up to.


Your welcome  It still amazes me though, how can anyobody not like Roman's hair?


----------



## SonoShion

tbp82 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...n_Reigns_WWE_Stars_Attend_NBA_Game_Varon.html
> 
> 
> If the above is true and WWE really sees Reigns as the heir apparent to John Cena shouldn't WWE put Reigns on the John Cena path. John Cena won the US Title and Wrestlemania 20 and the WWE Title at Wrestlemania 21. Why not give Reigns the US Title or IC Title at Wrestlemania 30 and the WWE Title at Wrestlemania 31.


I wouldn't be too against a match with HHH if they put Bryan in the title match. He could say he's tired of doing the dirty work all the time and is willing to step into the ring with him at Mania so bringing that up wouldn't make it seem so random.

Ambrose & Rollins could stay a team and have a match for the tag titles. Preferably a Ladder one against Harper/Rowan, NAO, Miz & Dolph etc.


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> Your welcome  It still amazes me though, how can anyobody not like Roman's hair?


I live in a hick town where most (if not all) straight men think that long hair on men is gay or generally just non-acceptable. Apparently the neighboring city I went to was not much different. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I live in a hick town where most (if not all) straight men think that long hair on men is gay or generally just non-acceptable. Apparently the neighboring city I went to was not much different. :lol


:lol I see charming, where do you live if I may ask?


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> I'm here to spice things up a bit :yum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He really does :yum:
> 
> Hope you had a great time at the show Caly, I was the only one rooting for the shield too when I went to the house show in Brussels.Can't wait till they come to Liége in may :cheer. But seriously people telling Roman that he needs to have a hair cut, they really have no class :no:


*sighhhh* Thank you Bunny. Lovely to look at before bed.




Calahart said:


> I live in a hick town where most (if not all) straight men think that long hair on men is gay or generally just non-acceptable. Apparently the neighboring city I went to was not much different. :lol


:lol That perception was shattered ages ago over here when Taiwanese boy bands invaded and made pretty much every woman fangirl. Maybe the guys over there are going to rethink their stand once they see girls swooning over Flawless Hair 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25

tbp82 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...n_Reigns_WWE_Stars_Attend_NBA_Game_Varon.html
> 
> 
> If the above is true and WWE really sees Reigns as the heir apparent to John Cena shouldn't WWE put Reigns on the John Cena path. John Cena won the US Title and Wrestlemania 20 and the WWE Title at Wrestlemania 21. Why not give Reigns the US Title or IC Title at Wrestlemania 30 and the WWE Title at Wrestlemania 31.


FLAWLESS HAIR =face of the WWE :dance

I'm expecting my Golden Girl to have a segment with The Shield tonight with her flirting with FLAWLESS HAIR, talking smack to COMMUNITY DICK & grabbing CAT BURGLAR by the ear and telling him to do better! 

PRAISE GAWD!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> *sighhhh* Thank you Bunny. Lovely to look at before bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol That perception was shattered ages ago over here when Taiwanese boy bands invaded and made pretty much every woman fangirl. Maybe the guys over there are going to rethink their stand once they see girls swooning over Flawless Hair
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Your welcome ^^ Are Taiwanese boybands the same as Korean boy bands or are they something diffrent? Could you give an example( I know its off topic but I'm obsessed with boy bands).


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> FLAWLESS HAIR =face of the WWE :dance
> 
> I'm expecting my Golden Girl to have a segment with The Shield tonight with her flirting with FLAWLESS HAIR, talking smack to COMMUNITY DICK & grabbing CAT BURGLAR by the ear and telling him to do better!
> 
> PRAISE GAWD!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> The Shield opened the show and received a big pop as they came down through the crowd. Dean didn't have much mic time, but taunted about how punk wasn't there and fled to chicago. Then Seth basically just continued taunting saying no one in the crowd or in the back had the guts to take them on. Shaemus, kofi, and Christian came out and made the Shield flee.
> 
> Not that it matters much, being a house show and all, but Dean defended his title against Kofi and won. Seth and Roman went up against Shaemus & Christian and lost.
> 
> I guess they recycle and re-use material At House shows. I guess it should be expected. The boys still did a great job. I'll post pics in a bit.





Calahart said:


> Agreed so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Brace yourselves for shitty quality images! :dance
> 
> 
> Spoiler: no really...they're all blurry n shiz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was the only one in my section who rooted for the shield in all instances. This older guy a row or two above me kept yelling things like "SHIELD SUCKS!" and "GET A HAIRCUT, SHIELD!". The lord was testing me last night.
> 
> I just countered with more shield support of my own.


Sounds like you had a great night dude! Yeah, half of the time house shows are rehashed or they try and test out feuds to gauge reaction. Your seats looked pretty decent though Cally :cheer:cheer:cheer 




Quoth the Raven said:


> Anyone notice how all the shots at Punk in house shows have been taken by The Shield? :lol Wonder why Vince or HHH chose them to do this. Probably because Ambrose and Rollins kinda look up to Punk, so hearing them slander him is kinda funny to Hunter I guess.


Gotta get your shits and giggles somehow I suppose :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Just look at his fucking shoulders.... I'm not even sorry for my blasphemy (not very lady like but jesus christ, JUST LOOK AT THEM)


----------



## Kratosx23

JacqSparrow said:


> I don't see how winning a World Title has made guys like The Miz or Swagger any more respected or relevant.
> 
> Winning titles would matter more in a legit sporting event, but in "sports entertainment", not so much if it ends up doing very little for the wrestler's career in the long run.


Why are you bringing up respect when I just told you I don't give a flying fuck about it? I don't care what the fans think of somebody, hell, I don't even care what the lockerroom thinks of somebody, I care about concrete, material accomplishments. 

Where they are right now doesn't matter, winning the world title is still the pinnacle of a career and the only thing worth doing in the business. If you're gonna be relegated to IC title status your whole career, you may as well not even try to put on a good show and just go through the motions.



> As recent examples, Seth's match with Cena in December received quite a bit of onscreen acknowledgement from the announcers, as did his stint in the Rumble. As for Dean, he's received some pretty prominent mic time with legends and greats in the business where Roman got in a couple of lines at most-it's not exactly loser material when you're given the lion's share of attention in major segments. He's also been called a lunatic and dangerous on various occasions-hardly buried.


Nobody cares about those things, nobody remembers those things, nobody values those things. What they do remember is Reigns constantly being the only one of them who wins, who never loses, who eliminated a Survivor Series team almost singlehandedly and beat the all time Rumble eliminations record in his debut Rumble. Ambrose and Rollins job every week. Ambrose getting some mic time with the most overrated talker in the history of the business and Rollins jobbing to Cena have a shelf life of about a week. A good match means nothing, look at how amazing Cesaro is in the ring and where it's gotten him.



> Not everyone can be built as Superman, especially in a group like this. Seth is being showcased as a versatile and skilled wrestler and the clear ring general, according to his strengths. Dean is being emphasized as the talker and the brain of the group-again, according to his strengths. It's a show. Everyone plays different characters, and the Shield does this really well.


So if they have so much skill, versatility and brains, why do they lose all their matches? Yeah, everyone plays different characters, and Reigns is playing the character of the only guy who's going to make something of himself, and it shouldn't be that way.



> To say that Roman has had to save them every.single.time is a bit of an exaggeration. He saves them a lot, I concur, but he's not responsible for every victory they've had. Dean won and defended his title effectively enough completely on his own.


And who was he facing? Kofi? Sin Cara? He's damn sure never defended his title against anybody of any standing, and it doesn't matter now anyway. We're so past the point of Ambrose having any credibility, he looks like Zack Ryder right now. Look at the finish of their match on SmackDown. Reigns ONCE AGAIN disposes of his opponent and tags in Ambrose just to pin him. That's basically the equivalent of stapling a piece of paper into Ambroses skull that says "little bitch".



> That's assuming you know Roman well enough to know how he would handle the situation.


I know he won't handle it in a way that helps them, mostly because he can't, whether or not it's his intention to.



> And even if they do get depushed, I doubt Seth and Dean would just accept it as it is. With the talent and charisma they both have, we'd just have two more Daniel Bryans on our hands.


LOL, no. Daniel Bryan is a unique phenomenon, this type of thing has never happened for any other Indy talent, not even CM Punk. You are what you're booked, and as long as they're booked badly, the crowds are going to be apathetic to them unless they're in complete smark hotbeds, but crowds have gone crazy for Ziggler before too and it never helped him. Not like the WWE is even listening when it comes to Daniel Bryan, either. Ambrose and Rollins will never be even 1/10'th as over as Bryan, and all Bryan's overness has gotten him is a 5 second title reign. He still loses all his feuds. If that's all he's achieved, just imagine how they're gonna treat guys who are dramatically less over. They'll never even sniff the main event.



> Even if they were released, the sky would still be the limit for them.


I don't know whether to laugh or facepalm. So I'll do both. :lmao fpalm


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


>


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Roman fans need to understand that many people think that Roman is not prepared for this superpush.
WWE wants superpush Roman, Congratulations to him
But that does not mean it'll work.
Many people compare Roman with John Cena, just watch any pormo of John Cena early career and see the difference.
I think he is likely to be great in the future.
I just think he is not prepared for this superpush


----------



## Wynter

As a Roman Reigns fan, I am so against a super push.
He's young and has more than enough time to be groomed for the main event. 

There's no reason to mega push him towards the top. 
John Cena still has some years left in him, Randy isn't going anywhere any time soon, Batista is here for at least a year or two and lord knows Daniel deserves some time up at the top. 
They should spend the next year or so building Reigns up as a singles competitor, getting him really over and honing his skills. 
He's an athletic guy who progresses at a great pace and seems to be receptive to learning from more experienced wrestlers.
Roman has come a long way from being Leakee and will only benefit more with time and patience.

He has the potential and surely has the looks, just give him the time he needs to round himself out. 
Let him become more comfortable on the mic and add some moves to his arsenal. 
Give the crowd a chance to really fall in love with him. You see how harshly the fans can react when they feel like someone is being shoved down their throats.

Building him up will only benefit him in the end.

Better to have a guy who can be at the top for years, than hotshotting him prematurely and potentially setting him up to fail.

We have time WWE. Just chillaaaax 

Just my two cents


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WynterWarm12 said:


> As a Roman Reigns fan, I am so against a super push.
> He's young and has more than enough time to be groomed for the main event.
> 
> There's no reason to mega push him towards the top.
> John Cena still has some years left in him, Randy isn't going anywhere any time soon, Batista is here for at least a year or two and lord knows Daniel deserves some time up at the top.
> They should spend the next year or so building Reigns up as a singles competitor, getting him really over and honing his skills.
> He's an athletic guy who progresses at a great pace and seems to be receptive to learning from more experienced wrestlers.
> Roman has come a long way from being Leakee and will only benefit more with time and patience.
> 
> He has the potential and surely has the looks, just give him the time he needs to round himself out.
> Let him become more comfortable on the mic and add some moves to his arsenal.
> Give the crowd a chance to really fall in love with him. You see how harshly the fans can react when they feel like someone is being shoved down their throats.
> 
> Building him up will only benefit him in the end.
> 
> Better to have a guy who can be at the top for years, than hotshotting him prematurely and potentially setting him up to fail.
> 
> We have time WWE. Just chillaaaax
> 
> Just my two cents


I LOVE YOU
:clap:clap:clap


----------



## terrilala

SóniaPortugal said:


> Roman fans need to understand that many people think that Roman is not prepared for this superpush.
> WWE wants superpush Roman, Congratulations to him
> But that does not mean it'll work.
> Many people compare Roman with John Cena, just watch any pormo of John Cena early career and see the difference.
> I think he is likely to be great in the future.
> I just think he is not prepared for this superpush


I thought you wrote watch any PORNO of John Cena!:| 
Anyway I understand what you mean, I don't want a superpush for him either. There's no hurry.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SóniaPortugal said:


> Roman fans need to understand that many people think that Roman is not prepared for this superpush.
> WWE wants superpush Roman, Congratulations to him
> But that does not mean it'll work.
> Many people compare Roman with John Cena, just watch any pormo of John Cena early career and see the difference.
> I think he is likely to be great in the future.
> I just think he is not prepared for this superpush


And if any of the Roman doubters had proper comprehension skills they would realize that no one with a working brain is asking for him to be in the main event at this very moment. Roman fans have said that he will be ready with time. Some time in the *future* with at least a *year or two* more under his belt. But most of the people who don't support him seem to be under this notion that he's going to be main eventing this year and makes it a free for all to berate the guy just because they don't like him and want to see their favourites get the spotlight instead.


----------



## terrilala

very true


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Sounds like you had a great night dude! Yeah, half of the time house shows are rehashed or they try and test out feuds to gauge reaction. Your seats looked pretty decent though Cally :cheer:cheer:cheer


My seats were the furthest back in the stadium. Those shots were as zoomed in as I could get.

Dean was his sassy self as usual, but I didn't capture a lot of the best moments because I was too busy marking out. :lol

Even though the material was rehashed I still had a great time.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Just look at his fucking shoulders.... I'm not even sorry for my blasphemy (not very lady like but jesus christ, JUST LOOK AT THEM)


I want to...*cough* do things to those shoulders. Rub them...yeah...rub them...sure... :side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Where's my boo Rane? Are having the chat tonight?


----------



## tbp82

SubZero3:16 said:


> And if any of the Roman doubters had proper comprehension skills they would realize that no one with a working brain is asking for him to be in the main event at this very moment. Roman fans have said that he will be ready with time. Some time in the *future* with at least a *year or two* more under his belt. But most of the people who don't support him seem to be under this notion that he's going to be main eventing this year and makes it a free for all to berate the guy just because they don't like him and want to see their favourites get the spotlight instead.


He should win the IC/US at Mania 30 then the WWE Title at Mania 31


----------



## Wynter

Seriously, the lack of Rane is no bueno :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

I hope Rane makes it back to us.


----------



## midnightmischief

hi there, new to this forum so please be gentle 
nice to find a discussion thread where I can gush about the sexy beast roman reigns without being judged.( I hope)
question, you all seem to be able to find clips of anything here so was wondering if anyone has a gif of roman giving Cena the standing dropkick from a few weeks ago? the one where he absolutely nailed the landing on the apron. he sat up and did this shoulder shuffle thing which was so hot. I had it recorded but my partner deleted it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

midnightmischief said:


> hi there, new to this forum so please be gentle
> nice to find a discussion thread where I can gush about the sexy beast roman reigns without being judged.( I hope)
> question, you all seem to be able to find clips of anything here so was wondering if anyone has a gif of roman giving Cena the standing dropkick from a few weeks ago? the one where he absolutely nailed the landing on the apron. he sat up and did this shoulder shuffle thing which was so hot. I had it recorded but my partner deleted it.


Welcome! Feel free to gush away (wait that sounded a bit nasty) anyhoo we don't mind.

Is this what you meant?


----------



## Wynter

:lol Ohhhh Tumblr. Never change <3

Seriously, we chattin tonight or what


----------



## midnightmischief

that's the one. thank you so much. don't know what it is but something about that move made me really pay attention. lol


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol Ohhhh Tumblr. Never change <3
> 
> Seriously, we chattin tonight or what


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

midnightmischief said:


> hi there, new to this forum so please be gentle
> nice to find a discussion thread where I can gush about the sexy beast roman reigns without being judged.( I hope)
> question, you all seem to be able to find clips of anything here so was wondering if anyone has a gif of roman giving Cena the standing dropkick from a few weeks ago? the one where he absolutely nailed the landing on the apron. he sat up and did this shoulder shuffle thing which was so hot. I had it recorded but my partner deleted it.


By all means gush away. :lol

Welcome to the shield thread! Make yourself at home.


----------



## midnightmischief

thanks for the greetings. 
I will admit, I am a new fan of the shield. only a few months ago I hated them but recently they have turned my views around. now I find myself watching both raw and smackdown just in the hopes that they will be on.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

terrilala said:


> I thought you wrote watch any *PORNO of John Cena*!:|
> Anyway I understand what you mean, I don't want a superpush for him either. There's no hurry.


It was an interesting thing to watch


----------



## Telos

midnightmischief said:


> thanks for the greetings.
> I will admit, I am a new fan of the shield. only a few months ago I hated them but recently they have turned my views around. now I find myself watching both raw and smackdown just in the hopes that they will be on.


What did you hate about them before? What made you change your mind?


----------



## Wynter

midnightmischief said:


> hi there, new to this forum so please be gentle
> nice to find a discussion thread where I can gush about the sexy beast roman reigns without being judged.( I hope)
> question, you all seem to be able to find clips of anything here so was wondering if anyone has a gif of roman giving Cena the standing dropkick from a few weeks ago? the one where he absolutely nailed the landing on the apron. he sat up and did this shoulder shuffle thing which was so hot. I had it recorded but my partner deleted it.












Almost missed ya there. Welcome!! :cheer:cheer:cheer

You should be good here. It's the most awesome and welcoming thread on this site 

There's some strong opinions in here and us whores can get crazy when trying to claim a Shield member, but we're buddies for the most part  Mostly fun times and randomness 

Hope you stick around


----------



## Telos

SóniaPortugal said:


> It was an interesting thing to watch


There are many obvious Cena catchphrase jokes to be had here, but I'll leave it to someone more creative than myself. :lol

On a side note to Sónia I adore your English, it's very endearing. Hope that didn't come off wrong.


----------



## AmbroseFanboy

Hi!!!
I am new to this forum, soo hello! I'm sorry for my english I'm from Argentina. Anyways, I hope I have a great time in this thread :dance


----------



## The Cynical Heel

fpalm


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Cynical Heel said:


> fpalm


I don't see the problem with the article. Of course Rome hasn't hit Seth with it


----------



## LPPrince

They've got an image of Roman NOT doing the Superman Punch.


----------



## SubZero3:16

LPPrince said:


> They've got an image of Roman NOT doing the Superman Punch.


I remember that match. Actually it was one and it had looked pretty cool but not from that angle.


----------



## LPPrince

Just looks like an assisted clothesline to me. Could've fooled me there


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Telos said:


> There are many obvious Cena catchphrase jokes to be had here, but I'll leave it to someone more creative than myself. :lol
> 
> On a side note to Sónia I adore your English, it's very endearing. Hope that didn't come off wrong.



My English is Bad 
My Portuguese is better 
But I think no one would understand what I wrote


----------



## Telos

SóniaPortugal said:


> My English is Bad
> My Portuguese is better
> But I think no one would understand what I wrote


Your English is fine  I can understand clearly what you're saying.

10 more minutes until Raw :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

None of my streams seem to be working. :\

Edit: oop nevermind


----------



## halo.

SubZero3:16 said:


> Where's my boo Rane? Are having the chat tonight?


I'm in the chatroom if anybody is about and can put up with my babbling


----------



## midnightmischief

Telos said:


> What did you hate about them before? What made you change your mind?


it was mainly because they kept interrupting matches with my 'then' favourite guys ie cena and punk. 
it my sound corny but in the end it was roman that turned me. with the whole thing with punk wanting to take on the best of the shield I started focusing on him more and realised just how sexy he was (fangirl, I know lol) so I started watching them more. what really sold me was the piper pit when roddy pinched his cheek.
now I watch the whole team and am impressed with their ring skills and promos but my heart will always be with roman.

used to be the hugest batista fan so I was very torn over who I wanted to win the rumble lol then when roman was eliminated I too booed batista (which shocked my hubby to say the least)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh my lord, Seth rolling his eyes. He's getting tired of Dean's ego. And Roman giving that look. :banderas I wonder if he's gonna wind up stepping up and fulfilling Telos's prophecy...


----------



## Wynter

RaneGaming said:


> Reigns: Baby Girl!
> 
> Oh HOT!


Damn. Beat me to it :lol

I fangirled a bit too hard.
Can't tell me Renee didn't have to squeeze her thighs together a little when he said that :cool2

Dean and that earring though :lenny (still have an unhealthy obsession with that thing )


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> Reigns: Baby Girl!
> 
> Oh HOT!


Where's the chat boo?

I love Dean and his " do you know how much paper work that is?" :lmao

And did you guys see his arms? :yum:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Where's the chat boo?
> 
> I love Dean and his " do you know how much paper work that is?" :lmao
> 
> And did you guys see his arms? :yum:


http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice


----------



## cindel25

Tumblr just slit their wrists! FLAWLESS HAIR calling Renee "baby girl" = they're dating!!!! 

COMMUNITY DICK = Swagg Status ya hoes!!!!


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> Oh my lord, Seth rolling his eyes. He's getting tired of Dean's ego. And Roman giving that look. :banderas I wonder if he's gonna wind up stepping up and fulfilling Telos's prophecy...


Oh maaaaaaaaan, they are certainly teasing it. My guess is Kofi challenges Dean tonight. But soon Roman will have his eyes on that prize.

And now we've had Roman along with Dean flirt with Renee. Wonder when Seth will step up to that plate!


----------



## Arya Dark

*Miz just dropped a Pop It*


----------



## Telos

Off-topic but while I was scouting Dean Ambrose in FCW a few years ago, I remember Byron Saxton being there as both a wrestler and a commentator. I remember hearing a while back that he was being kept around to work in the background. It was weird seeing him just now interviewing Sheamus.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Oh maaaaaaaaan, they are certainly teasing it. My guess is Kofi challenges Dean tonight. But soon Roman will have his eyes on that prize.
> 
> And now we've had Roman along with Dean flirt with Renee. Wonder when Seth will step up to that plate!


Yeah I have a feeling that nothing immediate would happen if they did go that route, but things seem to slowly fall in line with your idea.


----------



## Bushmaster

Would be fun to see if Reigns accept the open challenge or atleast attempt to but be late. Still wish they'd stop with the petty shit when they're about to face a deadly team like the Wyatts. 

Excited to see what Seth does when Dean and Roman do implode, maybe Dbl Blackout :mark:


----------



## etta411

*Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Last I hear the shield is now just Roman Reigns the "unstoppable force."I hate how the shield is now just all about Roman Reigns.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Crowdplzr

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

I like turtles


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> Would be fun to see if Reigns accept the open challenge or atleast attempt to but be late. Still wish they'd stop with the petty shit when they're about to face a deadly team like the Wyatts.
> 
> Excited to see what Seth does when Dean and Roman do implode, *maybe Dbl Blackout* :mark:


----------



## HBK65

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



etta411 said:


> Last I hear the shield is now just Roman Reigns the "unstoppable force."I hate how the shield is now just all about Roman Reigns.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


I love how Ambrose is going to drop his strap to Reigns tonight. How is that?


----------



## cindel25

Pour one out for my homies.

Time of Death: Raw first hour
Cause of Death: These words from FLAWLESS HAIR "baby girl"


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

LOL


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Stop hating on Reigns. Roman's swag is off the charts right now.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

It sucks i agree but Deal With It :bigdave


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


>


Love when he does that.










So envious of gorgeous Renee.


----------



## etched Chaos

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Reigns was always going to get the mega-push, Ambrose and Rollins are indy Darlings, they were doomed right from the off.


----------



## Zigberg

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Reigns is awesome. Get over it.


----------



## Murph

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Did you hear every woman in the arena scream tonight when Reigns simply said the words 'baby doll'? That's a fantastic sign. Next heart-throb of the WWE, young, great athlete, fantastic look, makes women purr when he's on the mic.

And I still like the two other guys. But nobody should lie to themselves and say there's 'no reason' that the emphasis is on big Roman.


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

I believe that the entire point of the Shield was only a mechanism to get Reigns over. Right from the very start.

Shame, because the other two have a lot to offer. Hopefully they won't fall by the wayside after the break up happens.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calahart said:


> Love when he does that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So envious of gorgeous Renee.


Look what her eye's are doing at start of Gif Shee Want's Some of Dean's DDDDD


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Yeah why you hate a proven talent like Roman Reigns...Why they should focus on the two other unproven guys who no one cares?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Murph said:


> Did you hear every woman in the arena scream tonight when Reigns simply said the words 'baby doll'? That's a fantastic sign. Next heart-throb of the WWE, young, great athlete, fantastic look, makes women purr when he's on the mic.
> 
> And I still like the two other guys. But nobody should lie to themselves and say there's 'no reason' that the emphasis is on big Roman.


Very well. There's no GOOD reason.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



LilOlMe said:


> I believe that the entire point of the Shield was only a mechanism to get Reigns over. Right from the very start.


Only someone delusional could think this.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



DudeLove669 said:


> Only someone delusional could think this.


Only someone delusional could NOT think this, it's been crystal clear right from the beginning. Go back to their earliest matches and it's still always Reigns that got them their wins.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> Look what here eye's are doing at start of Gif Shee Want's Some of Dean's DDDDD


Oh my. Well who doesn't want that D?
Anyone who disagrees is a dirty liar.


----------



## superrain

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

They'll get their opportunity. Reigns is the guy they're showcasing now it's the right move. I think once the Sheild break up both Rollins and Ambrose's characters will need to be tweaked for the next phase of their career, with Ambrose possibly embracing his weirdness further and turning into a creepy manipulator that's gone a bit mad, and Tyler being a more underdog face character. Reigns is good to go now.


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



etta411 said:


> Last I hear the shield is now just Roman Reigns the "unstoppable force."I hate how the shield is now just all about Roman Reigns.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


My thoughts?

I could use a ice cream cone.


----------



## Murph

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Very well. There's no GOOD reason.


Everything I mentioned is a good reason, don't be argumentative or 'different' just for the sake of it.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

While I'm glad Reigns is gonna get pushed I don't like that it seems they're gonna toss Ambrose and Rollins to the side while doing so. All three should be pushed.


----------



## terrilala

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

They are all great. I do like Reigns best so I don't mind.  All three will get a chance to shine.


----------



## The Cynical Heel

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Can't wait 'till Reigns flops.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Murph said:


> Everything I mentioned is a good reason, don't be argumentative or 'different' just for the sake of it.


Because he makes women wet isn't a good reason, especially because all three of them do it. They're both significantly better in ring workers than him and Ambrose is a significantly better talker.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Vince's current wet dream. He's alright but nothing special - and hasn't gotten over organically. He's not the kind of "star" I personally like so he's just another reason to stop watching the product after mania because he's just another clone of every other WWE favourite over the past decade.


----------



## DareDevil

I'M A DREAMING?!?!? IS DEAN ACTUALLY DEFENDING?


----------



## Bushmaster

DareDevil said:


> I'M A DREAMING?!?!? IS DEAN ACTUALLY DEFENDING?


Hopefully your dream doesn't turn into a nightmare. 

Really thought Roman would tease accepting the challenge only to be stopped by someones entrance music.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

I don't really like it. Ambrose & Rollins are much more talented than Reigns, and should be pushed too. Ambrose could be the next big heel for gawds sake.


----------



## 11Shareef

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Indie marks mad.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> Hopefully your dream doesn't turn into a nightmare.
> 
> Really thought Roman would tease accepting the challenge only to be stopped by someones entrance music.


I have a feeling it might actually lead up to something like that, but then again every now and again WWE will tease us with the obvious and never follow through.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Reigns is good, but clearly the least of the three right now. Rollins and Ambrose are just better in the ring and on the mic. I think Reigns could become as good as them over time, but right now he isn't at the level of the other two.


----------



## DareDevil

:mark: :mark: :mark: 
THAT, WAS BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Yogalyn

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

I enjoy the shield, Was hoping Mark Henry would win the title and have a match at WM and handing it over to a new star


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Someone is happy


----------



## CALΔMITY

I re-iterate. The WWE REALLY knows how to tease the obvious and then NEVER follow through!










Oh dear god...


----------



## Wynter

WWE is the best got damn cock teases ever.

My body was so ready for that confrontation and it didn't happen!!!!


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

It won't last too much longer... The Shield will split and we'll see how far Roman Reigns goes on his own. All 3 of them are stars, I don't consider one better than the other.


----------



## SubZero3:16

You gotta PAY if you wanna see the Shield and the Wyatts clash :vince

this is the biggest feeling match of EC. I wished it main evented.


----------



## [email protected]

I thought that for once WWE did that segment the right way. They let Wyatt dictate the pace and push and pull of the scene. No one did any unnecessary back and forth. I was happy with that I really was.


----------



## cindel25

Shield vs Wyatt....better build up than whatever else they have going on..


----------



## Kratosx23

Somebody needs to give Reigns a hug, he was too eager to commit suicide. :wyatt

He's lucky Bray Wyatt is merciful when he needs to be.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Oh yes please


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



ninealevyn said:


> Indie marks mad.


That's basically it.


----------



## Wynter

RaneGaming said:


> Someone is happy


Roman promising Dean some of that dick if he wins tonight :cool2


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman promising Dean some of that dick if he wins tonight :cool2


:lol like if Seth would share


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

if you paid attention its always been like this, he was handpicked to be the "breakout star" from the very beginning, he was always given the best shine spots in matches and one-liners and always protected in the booking.

it's WWE booking 101: push the bigger guy who is on steroids, use the smaller guys to get him over and eventually feed them to him, Shield will probably end with Ambrose/Rollins losing to Reigns in a handicap match, then they'll be a midcard team while Reigns main events.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



SubZero3:16 said:


> That's basically it.


Assuming people's reasons for disliking someone is pretty uncool. 

I'm anything but an indy mark not having even known what the indy's were before coming to this forum let alone distinguish based on that alone. 

I don't like Reign's push because it's mirroring that of everyone else Vince has ever been high on and there's only so much repetitiveness a guy can take before it gets cringeworthy.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Poor Dean


----------



## CALΔMITY

> Seth Rollins was antagonizing the WWE Universe, yelling: “CM Who, huh? That’s the United States Champion, Dean Ambrose. The man you wish you could be, and the man your woman wanna be with tonight!”


Yeah they best recognize.
:banderas



RaneGaming said:


> Poor Dean


Dean was GOLD tonight. I'm glad he finally got a segment that was more about him. Although it was short, it was still refreshing.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Seth: Oh no please don't hurt him
Dean: Shouldn't have done this
Reigns: Somebody Gonna get there as kicked


----------



## Wynter

Someone come save my ovaries because









Everything with the Shield and Wyatts has compromised them :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

I like how if you aren't a huge mark for Roman you're an indie mark :lmao

how silly can some people be. Maybe some people just like talent :draper2 Is anyone gonna tell me Roman is more talented than Dean or Seth? I like all 3 and just want all of them to have futures. This isn't the Nexus where only 1 or 2 guys even had a future in the WWE.


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> Seth: Oh no please don't hurt him
> Dean: Shouldn't have done this
> Reigns: Somebody Gonna get there as kicked


Roman: sucks to be you bro.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

I don't mind them pushing Reigns the hardest but putting him over the entire group devalues the Shield. The reason why the Shield was successful in the first place is because it was a group of equals. I don't see Ambrose or Rollins amounting to much after the split. It's sad really because this should have been a vehicle to create three top stars.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



SubZero3:16 said:


> That's basically it.


If Ambrose and Rollins are gonna be maligned because they're "Indy geeks", I wonder, shouldn't Reigns get worse treatment for being a failed football player who only joined WWE because he got dropped from every team he ever joined before the regular season?


----------



## truelove

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Reigns is going to be exposed big time without Rollins and Ambrose


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> Your welcome ^^ Are Taiwanese boybands the same as Korean boy bands or are they something diffrent? Could you give an example( I know its off topic but I'm obsessed with boy bands).



Pretty much, I think. Except they don't have as many members :lol. My favorites from back in the day were F4 (they're known as JVKV now but they've mostly gone solo) and 5566 (also broken up). The first group does a lot of ballads and only one member can dance, and the second group mixes it up more with R&B, hiphop, rap, pop, and rock influences.

And they liked their long hair :lol




Calahart said:


> My seats were the furthest back in the stadium. Those shots were as zoomed in as I could get.
> 
> Dean was his sassy self as usual, but I didn't capture a lot of the best moments because I was too busy marking out. :lol
> 
> Even though the material was rehashed I still had a great time


:mark:


I want Raw already!!!! Sigh, why'd I have to work and miss the stream. From the looks of things, everyone wants to be Renee Young and Dean defended and they had Wyatt moments and I'm sooo excited!!

Welcome to the new people! Enjoy the thread!

And welcome back, Rane-I've missed you!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> If Ambrose and Rollins are gonna be maligned because they're "Indy geeks", I wonder, shouldn't Reigns get worse treatment for being a failed football player who only joined WWE because he got dropped from every team he ever joined before the regular season?


That's not even relevant. Stop reaching.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



SubZero3:16 said:


> That's not even relevant. Stop reaching.


Ok, it's not relevant when it's Reigns who *FAILED* at his first option, but Ambrose and Rollins should get pissed on because they're not WWE performance center robots and learned their craft the right way and have more to hang their hat on than their genetics. Gotcha.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, it's not relevant when it's Reigns who *FAILED* at his first option, but Ambrose and Rollins should get pissed on because they're not WWE performance center robots and learned their craft the right way and have more to hang their hat on than their genetics. Gotcha.


Yup.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Amazing. So disrespectful. :no:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

JacqSparrow said:


> And welcome back, Rane-I've missed you!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Had a busy week 
thank you


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

It's a scripted tv show that's along the same vein as the Young and the Restless. Previous work matters little to the powers that be. This ain't a real sports show. The only dues that the powers that be concern themselves about being paid are the ones in the WWE. I refuse to concern myself over the workings of what is essentially a travelling theatre production.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



SoupBro said:


> I like how if you aren't a huge mark for Roman you're an indie mark :lmao
> 
> how silly can some people be. Maybe some people just like talent :draper2 Is anyone gonna tell me Roman is more talented than Dean or Seth? I like all 3 and just want all of them to have futures. This isn't the Nexus where only 1 or 2 guys even had a future in the WWE.


apparently it is seen as bad to like a guy on the indies work and improve to get better and learn his craft on the mic and in the ring across the globe for years

nope it is better to be trained by wwe for 12 months and be brought up to main roster


----------



## AmbroseFanboy

I don 't know about you guys, but I would have loved if Dean actually won that match and then the staredown with the Wyatts, instead of the whole DQ and beatdown thing.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



SubZero3:16 said:


> It's a scripted tv show that's along the same vein as the Young and the Restless. Previous work matters little to the powers that be. This ain't a real sports show. The only dues that the powers that be concern themselves about being paid are the ones in the WWE. I refuse to concern myself over the workings of what is essentially a travelling theatre production.


Previous work matters enough to them to send them out there to train this geek on the job, instead of one of their performance center assembly line workers. So basically, Reigns is an Indy geek too because he's learning from Indy geeks. How ironic. :ti


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> apparently it is seen as bad to like a guy on the indies work and improve to get better and learn his craft on the mic and in the ring across the globe for years
> 
> nope it is better to be trained by wwe for 12 months and be brought up to main roster


I guess it is, I've never watched one Indy show my entire life but i guess i'm an indy mark because i think Seth and Dean are more talented. Only action i've seen from each member of the Shield has been on WWE tv :draper2


----------



## SubZero3:16

AmbroseFanboy said:


> I don 't know about you guys, but I would have loved if Dean actually won that match and then the staredown with the Wyatts, instead of the whole DQ and beatdown thing.


Can't have Henry losing clean his first night back out.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Previous work matters enough to them to send them out there to train this geek on the job, instead of one of their performance center assembly line workers. So basically, Reigns is an Indy geek too because he's learning from Indy geeks. How ironic. :ti


It's still a scripted tv show and not an actual sports show so how the competitors learn is irrelevant to who gets to be the main actor on stage. You take this stuff way too seriously.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

That I do. It's my entertainment, I'd like it to be good. I've already suffered through 10 years of them shoving Orton down my throat, I can't handle another 10 of his samoan clone.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



SubZero3:16 said:


> It's still a scripted tv show and not an actual sports show so how the competitors learn is irrelevant to who gets to be the main actor on stage. You take this stuff way too seriously.


It's a scripted show and Reigns is a fucking untalented actor. Rollins and Ambrose are De Niro and Pacino and Reigns is just as good as Rob Schneider.
Ok better now?


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*










This Reigns push got hella people salty lol

Can we wait until he actually gets a super push as a singles competitor first THEN complain?


----------



## Banjo

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Roman Reigns is the best of the Shield. And he's been the best since day one.


----------



## Odo

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

I WANT TO WATCH A BATISTA ROMAN REIGNS IRONMAN MATCH


----------



## Kratosx23

Can't have Ambrose looking good either.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Ratman said:


> Stop hating on Reigns. Roman's swag is off the charts right now.


straight up. 

Dude is the next big thing ppl... get used to it.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Alright, it's time to give you Shield marks some bad news. . .


The Shield would have NEVER gotten over if the third member of The Shield was someone just like Ambrose and Rollins, and NOT Roman Reigns. Roman Reigns has always carried that group's credibility from day one (aside from the massive push obviously).

Reigns pretty much brought half their presence to the table. . .the other two brought the other half. It should not be a shock to anyone that the guy who seems the most dangerous, seems the most intimidating, and has the best look/body is getting the big push.

Wrestling is all about presentation, aka what "seems" to be happening. Reigns "seems" like the most dangerous guy on the team, so he's being pushed as that. Shit doesn't mean Ambrose and Rollins are going to be dumped in the trash can (Ambrose in particular is clearly being pushed too), it just means Reigns is getting the initial biggest singles push.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

I like Reigns, but there's no denying that Ambrose and Reigns are secondary to him in terms of booking.


----------



## Tony

I loved the Shield and Wyatt Family stare down. Them not going after each other right away is a nice touch and it's going to make them beating the crap out of each other at the PPV all the more special. Haven't been hyped for a non-WWE title feud like this in a while.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That I do. It's my entertainment, I'd like it to be good. I've already suffered through 10 years of them shoving Orton down my throat, I can't handle another 10 of his samoan clone.


Well then…












JamesK said:


> It's a scripted show and Reigns is a fucking untalented actor? Rollins and Ambrose are De Niro and Pacino and Reigns is just as good as Rob Schneider.
> Ok better now?


I'm detecting a hint of resentment there. Did you have a bad day?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

I don't think people are upset at the fact Roman is being bred for success, I think everyone knew that would happen the second The Shield appeared on TV for the first time, it's just they assumed the "Two other guys" lol) would actually have futures in the main event, too, alongside Reigns.

I can somewhat understand their frustrations, but I'm fucking psyched to see what they do with Roman Reigns, man. I find it incredibly interesting how he's starting to become hated just because a few forum users aren't getting their way and Ambrose doesn't have every fucking title available in the company around his waist and on his shoulders.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Roman Reigns is like Goldberg for the twilight generation.

He isn't a badass, he's a pretty boy who clearly tries too hard to be tough. When he screams, there's nothing natural about it, it's laughable in fact.
He has a moveset based on three moves, spear, superman punch, dropkick on apron. (the last one was probable taught to him by Rollins in order to make him look cooler)
His one singles match I can remember was dreadful, and was against Cm punk, one of the best ring psychologists in recent history. Why should he be the future if Cm Punk can't get a watchable match out of him?
His mic work is monotonous and droll. The wwe have tried to hide this by giving him the lines that will get pops from the crowd, but he delivers them with the life and charisma of a dead eel.

The whole time he's been in the shield, he's been protected by the mic work and ring work of rollins and ambrose. when he goes out on his own, he'll lose that, and we'll see him for what he really is. nothing.


----------



## truelove

Rollins getting that rest.. no smackdown nor a raw match for him


----------



## midnightmischief

:mark::mark::mark: omg just caught the interview with renee on wwe.com - panting now - I cannot wait until Saturday when I can watch the whole show.:ex:


----------



## p862011

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Well then…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm detecting a hint of resentment there. Did you have a bad day?


:lmao


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Roman Reigns is awesome. 'Nuff said.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Ratman said:


> Stop hating on Reigns. Roman's swag is off the charts right now.


Word up.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

It's amazing how someone can be so over with a mediocre punch and a decent spear. Standards have gotten so low over the years.


----------



## truelove

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Reigns is doing nothing wrong... its just everything is focussed on him and we're sick of WWE shoving people down our throats


----------



## Telos

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Can't have Ambrose looking good either.


:lol I thought of you Pyro when Reigns got that spear in on Henry outside the ring.

Ambrose is playing the cowardly heel, and I think that reel of Reigns' RR eliminations was more catering to the fans who are waiting for that face turn to happen. Notice how Reigns got the camera focus and was the first to budge on the Shield's side in that standoff with the Wyatt Family.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

I find it incredibly annoying that people are calling him shit on the mic when he's doing scripted promos and is working a gimmick that is completely and utterly forced on him. You could say Ambrose does it well, but that doesn't mean everyone else works well with a script.

Let's see what happens when he breaks away from The Shield and once he gains some momentum, what he's capable of when allowed to do his own thing on the microphone. 

Did anyone think this guy: 










Would become _this_:










I highly doubt it. Plus, Roman has that guys blood flowing through his veins, so perhaps he's inherited some of his talent on the mic.


----------



## Superhippy

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

I like Reigns but he just isn't ready for singles action. He has had 3 singles matches since hitting the main roster and they all sucked. He has a nice gig right now. Ambrose and Rollins do all the work, Reigns nails the Superman Punch and Spear and gets all the cheers, but when he is in there on his own it will be a different story. Let him simmer in the mid-card for a while until he can atleast put up some 3 star matches.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



truelove said:


> Reigns is doing nothing wrong... its just everything is focussed on him and we're sick of WWE shoving people down our throats


hardly he gets no singles match time like ambrose and rollins and seth and dean get the most mic time not his fault he has such a great look and screen presence


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I don't think people are upset at the fact Roman is being bred for success, I think everyone knew that would happen the second The Shield appeared on TV for the first time, it's just they assumed the "Two other guys" lol) would actually have futures in the main event, too, alongside Reigns.
> 
> I can somewhat understand their frustrations, but I'm fucking psyched to see what they do with Roman Reigns, man.* I find it incredibly interesting how he's starting to become hated just because a few forum users aren't getting their way* and Ambrose doesn't have every fucking title available in the company around his waist and on his shoulders.


I don't even think Roman is hated at all :lol Since when does everyone have to love the same guy? Some people prefer Dean or Seth over Reigns. What i find interesting is how Reigns marks call anyone who prefers the other 2 as Indy Marks :lmao. Like i said, i have never watched an indy show before and have only seen these guys in the wwe. Rollins has impressed me the most while Reigns is next. 

What people want is every member to have a successful career and it probably sucks when it looks like that won't be the case. I'd rather have all 3 guys be main eventers over 1. Just don't get why Reigns fans get so defensive when someone criticizes him or states some flaws.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> hardly he gets no singles match time like ambrose and rollins and seth and dean get the most mic time not his fault he has such a great look and screen presence


He gets all the big spots and wins...


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



> He gets all the big spots and wins...


^^^^That.

Which is 1000x more valuable. 




p862011 said:


> hardly he gets no singles match time like ambrose and rollins and seth and dean get the most mic time not his fault he has such a great look and screen presence


And it's not their fault they have shitty looks, they shouldn't get punished for what they were born looking like. They're better than him, they excel at their craft more than he does. It shouldn't all boil down to a look, and it does, because even if you want to argue that Reigns is talented, which is false, the other two are as well, and they're getting shit for something that's completely out of their control.

Granted, I wouldn't push Rollins to the main event but that's beside the point. All this does is teach the wrestlers that no matter how hard you work to get good at your craft, if you were born a certain way, you're getting pigeonholed into a spot you'll never recover from. It's no wonder locker room morale sucks.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Fissiks said:


> He gets all the big spots and wins...


dean is the us champ and beat rvd for it for god sakes and seth had the singles match with daniel bryan,cm punk,and john cena

if these guys cant catch up it's their fault


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



SubZero3:16 said:


> It's still a scripted tv show and not an actual sports show so how the competitors learn is irrelevant to who gets to be the main actor on stage. You take this stuff way too seriously.


That is a pretty silly argument. 

WWE is a fight show pitting two fighters in a scripted scenario. However, all fight shows have one thing in common .. giving people the fights they want to see. This happens in ALL fighting-based sports. The real money is in a fight that people want to see. 

Also, people care about the backgrounds of the fighters. There's a reason why David vs Goliath is a timeless classic. There may be a time when building a fake David and a fake Goliath may have gotten over with the fans, but this generation has evolved. The expectations around the sport have evolved, but the WWE refuses to evolve with those expectations. 

The WWE used to build scripts around popularity and make money based on putting the most popular stars in the ring together. They've moved away from this model and that's why people are shitting on the product more. 

You can forcefeed people a certain card to a point before people stop with the suspension of belief and start shitting on the fights that are happening in the ring. 

Reigns will become a victim of this shoddy booking in the end.


----------



## AmbroseFanboy

SubZero3:16 said:


> Can't have Henry losing clean his first night back out.


It could have been with a roll up or something like that, but since Dean won that title, he won clean 3 times, he won one by count out, and like 5 DQ finishes


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Can't have Ambrose looking good either.


Ambrose looked mighty fine to me in the ring


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Can't have Ambrose looking good either.


Ambrose looked mighty good to me in that ring


----------



## JoMoxRKO

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

90% of the people want Reings.

10% of the people want the other 2.... 


get over it Reigns is the real deal and his little group played a good supporting cast. :clap


----------



## p862011

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

dont get me wrong i love dean and seth but when i look at roman he just screams main event star he just has that look and screen presence 

has nothing to do with mic work and being a top level mat technician for fuck sakes look at goldberg and how huge of a star he became by not saying anything and just squashing fools


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



JoMoxRKO said:


> 90% of the people want Reings.
> 
> 10% of the people want the other 2....
> 
> 
> get over it Reigns is the real deal and his little group played a good supporting cast. :clap


90% of the people want the other 2. And 10% of the people want Reigns. 

See what I did there


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



JoMoxRKO said:


> 90% of the people want Reings.
> 
> 10% of the people want the other 2....
> 
> 
> get over it Reigns is the real deal and his little group played a good supporting cast. :clap


90% of the people wanting anything is a gross exaggeration, and his reaction is 100% manipulated. It's no different than when they made Ryback the most dominant guy on the roster, and consequently the most over, and he never did anything but a few power moves, squashed people and won all the time. How over is he now? Not at ALL, and that's exactly the push that Reigns has been given, and he hasn't even gotten as over as Ryback did. In fact nowhere NEAR it.

You could make any member of the three the most over with ease if they were the one who looked the best. Any damn one of them.


----------



## kariverson

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Thing is Reigns was a real badass all this time. Too bad you can only be badass if you're a heel. But he's turning into Cena now. He's gaining way to many women and children fans and losing male fans like me because of it.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Reaper Jones said:


> 90% of the people want the other 2. And 10% of the people want Reigns.
> 
> See what I did there


maybe 90% of the internet which really doesn't matter to the wwe

people like the bad ass and thats what roman is just like they loved batista in evolution


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> maybe 90% of the internet which really doesn't matter to the wwe
> 
> people like the bad ass and thats what roman is just like they loved batista in evolution


Nope. I was poking fun at the person for drawing numbers out of his ass without evidence.


----------



## hng13

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

I think that the title of this thread sounds like a Harry Potter book. Loving everything about the shield and the wyatts.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



hng13 said:


> I think that the title of this thread sounds like a Harry Potter book. Loving everything about the shield and the wyatts.


That would've read "Roman Reigns and the shovel of death"


----------



## Superhippy

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> dont get me wrong i love dean and seth but when i look at roman he just screams main event star he just has that look and screen presence
> 
> has nothing to do with mic work and being a top level mat technician for fuck sakes look at goldberg and how huge of a star he became by not saying anything and just squashing fools


Goldberg was a really good power wrestler with a deep moveset. I think Reigns can be a big star but they need him to get organically over, and let him get some singles matches in where he can work on his game. If they try to push him down everyones throats he will just be Sheamus 2.0.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



kariverson said:


> Thing is Reigns was a real badass all this time. Too bad you can only be badass if you're a heel. *But he's turning into Cena now. He's gaining way to many women and children fans and losing male fans like me because of it.*


hold a fucking second he is still bad ass monster that he has always been but because he is getting some female and kid fans you dont like him anymore


is he only allowed male internet fans???

only IWC would slam a new superstar for getting success we should be happy for this guy


----------



## Deptford

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Can't have Ambrose looking good either.


I enjoyed how he worked the match but I hate how he is 1. always fighting big men and 2. never getting a clean win. It's like WWE doesn't want him to shine. Also, what is so wrong with the leader of THE FUCKING SHIELD getting a win over Kane or Henry (both directionless as fuck at the time) 
Everyone in the Wyatt family gets pins. What's the big deal with The Shield? 

I get that Dean's a chikenshit heel and he plays it to perfection, but WWE knowing how to book these kind of heels is a lost art IMO. 


TL;DR - I did enjoy Dean's character a lot, and I don't expect him to win much because he is just so good at being a heel, but tonight was a bit excessive with his booking and Reign's booking. The middle ground that the group stands on was completely compromised tonight at Dean and Seth's cost and that's not a good thing. The breakup can be done without destroying everyone but Reigns. It's looking bleak for Dean especially.


----------



## Kratosx23

Telos said:


> :lol I thought of you Pyro when Reigns got that spear in on Henry outside the ring.
> 
> Ambrose is playing the cowardly heel, and I think that reel of Reigns' RR eliminations was more catering to the fans who are waiting for that face turn to happen. Notice how Reigns got the camera focus and was the first to budge on the Shield's side in that standoff with the Wyatt Family.


I know what he's playing and it sucks, the cowardly heels role is to be the punching bag. That's not gonna take him to the position he deserves to be in. He's the last person who should be a coward, too, he should be a psychopath, like the Joker. He should enjoy getting hit. Apparently Bray Wyatt has that gimmick already taken, though, and they can't have 2 people do the same thing for...some reason.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Ambrose looked mighty fine to me in the ring


How did I know I set myself up for that.....

Granted, I'm not a woman, but I honestly don't get what you people see in him looks wise. To me he's ugly as hell. WWE must agree with me because looks are the only thing that matters to them and he's getting the worst treatment of the three. Regardless, he's getting buried and it's a shame.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> only IWC would slam a new superstar for getting success we should be happy for this guy


I used to be a fan when he was a member of the Shield because they were equals. Booked as equals. Shown as equals. What I don't like is that Roman didn't organically become the most over and powerful member of the Shield. From day 1 his push has been forced and the fact that it's stood out as a concentrated push is what makes it so bad to me. Eliminating all opponents at SS. Taking the Rumble record in his first Rumble. Sure it's scripted, but why would you script someone to break records right in his first year? If they really wanted to get him over across the board, heel or face, at least give him more time to really make his mark. 

Even though all records in the WWE are fake, his in particular stands out as the fakest for some reason. I can't really explain it, but it's just silly booking imo. 

I have nothing against Reigns. I think he's ok ... talent-wise he's not better than a serviceable mid-carder for life. I just have different expectations and what I like about wrestling as a whole now and Reigns is not a part of it.


----------



## Deptford

I enjoyed how he worked the match but I hate how he is 1. always fighting big men and 2. never getting a clean win. It's like WWE doesn't want him to shine. Also, what is so wrong with the leader of THE FUCKING SHIELD getting a win over Kane or Henry (both directionless as fuck at the time) 
Everyone in the Wyatt family gets pins. What's the big deal with The Shield? 

I get that Dean's a chikenshit heel and he plays it to perfection, but WWE knowing how to book these kind of heels is a lost art IMO. 


TL;DR - I did enjoy Dean's character a lot, and I don't expect him to win much because he is just so good at being a heel, but tonight was a bit excessive with his booking and Reign's booking. The middle ground that the group stands on was completely compromised tonight at Dean and Seth's cost and that's not a good thing. The breakup can be done without destroying everyone but Reigns. It's looking bleak for Dean especially.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

People need to accept it..

Roman Reigns will be over...

Who gives a fuck why,and how....

I'm personally glad they aren't just going to feed his ass to Super :cena3 ...

People were wanting a new star...well...Reigns on the rise to becoming that next star...i'm glad. I'm sick of WWE trying to present Randy Orton as a fucking star...


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



kariverson said:


> Thing is Reigns was a real badass all this time. Too bad you can only be badass if you're a heel. But he's turning into Cena now. He's gaining way to many women and children fans and losing male fans like me because of it.


I don't think so. WWE knows what they are doing with Reigns, i think he''ll pull off being a badass face. Orton was getting huge amounts of cheers a year or 2 ago as a face, Roman could be just that.


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> Roman Reigns is like Goldberg for the twilight generation.
> 
> He isn't a badass, he's a pretty boy who clearly tries too hard to be tough. When he screams, there's nothing natural about it, it's laughable in fact.
> He has a moveset based on three moves, spear, superman punch, dropkick on apron. (the last one was probable taught to him by Rollins in order to make him look cooler)
> His one singles match I can remember was dreadful, and was against Cm punk, one of the best ring psychologists in recent history. Why should he be the future if Cm Punk can't get a watchable match out of him?
> His mic work is monotonous and droll. The wwe have tried to hide this by giving him the lines that will get pops from the crowd, but he delivers them with the life and charisma of a dead eel.
> 
> The whole time he's been in the shield, he's been protected by the mic work and ring work of rollins and ambrose. when he goes out on his own, he'll lose that, and we'll see him for what he really is. nothing.



That is a stellar post. Even if I like Reigns. 

To me he's Vince's latest big roid progect. Big guy with three moves of doom. 

He's not the Goldberg of the Twilight Generation though, he's the Batista of the Twilight Generation. The final of the Royal Rumble was a good representation of what the WWE wants.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



O Fenômeno said:


> People need to accept it..
> 
> Roman Reigns will be over...
> 
> Who gives a fuck why,and how....
> 
> I'm personally glad they aren't just going to feed his ass to Super :cena3 ...
> 
> People were wanting a new star...well...Reigns on the rise to becoming that next star...i'm glad. *I'm sick of WWE trying to present Randy Orton as a fucking star*...


Then why in the fuck are you happy for Roman Reigns? They're practically the same person.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

people need to calm down and are acting like seth and dean are going to be the next cody rhodes for life after the break up

in evolution orton got the protection and the push but Batista eventually got his push too


----------



## kariverson

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> hold a fucking second he is still bad ass monster that he has always been but because he is getting some female and kid fans you dont like him anymore
> 
> 
> is he only allowed male internet fans???
> 
> only IWC would slam a new superstar for getting success we should be happy for this guy


He's still probably my favorite right now. Even though I believe Ambrose and Rollins are more talented. But having him turn into a babyface like Cena, changes him from a badass to a superman for women and children and ruins him for me atleast. Yeah he's not there yet. But he's getting there pretty fast.

Thing is a can barely stand faces in WWE. They're too cheesy and good like saints. I can't think of a face I like except The Rock. That's why turning into a babyface will destroy Reigns for me.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> people need to calm down and are acting like seth and dean are going to be the next cody rhodes for life after the break up
> 
> in evolution orton got the protection and the push but Batista eventually got his push too


Both had the look as well. Also, Orton was already a major singles star before evolution. And the other members were HHH and Flair with huge legacy. 

The comparison to Evolution is, as Seth would say asinine. 

Only new member that actually got over post Evolution (that wasn't already a massive star) was Batista. 

Plus, WWE's history is filled with only considering people with looks as marketable and not recognizing that the _current _generation of viewers is not all about look, which is why people are losing their cool over the very real prospect of Ambrose and Rollins being buried for life post Shield.


----------



## Hart Break Kid

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

If it wasn't for the other 2 guys in the group being interesting,quirky and good in the ring. He would never have been able to get over being a 1 dimensional brute.

The fact the other two did lots of talking and were in the foreground was what made him appealing as the mysterious quiet beast in the background.

Had he started out on his own... people would have been yawning and giving him the " this is boring " treatment.

Ambrose and Rollins were the Heyman to his Brock... and that's how its works best for both him and Brock take the talker,the negotiator, the don king away and he is nothing but a Lamp Post


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> people need to calm down and are acting like seth and dean are going to be the next cody rhodes for life after the break up
> 
> in evolution orton got the protection and the push but Batista eventually got his push too


This isn't a stable of guys Triple H personally handpicked to be in his own group, 2 guys with the exact body and look the WWE has always been in love with, thus, with both of those attributes, ensuring their future. This is 2 unremarkable looking Indy guys (we all know how much WWE loves them) who were assigned the task of training Roman Reigns on the job so that he could be better prepared to dominate the company for the next 10 to 15 years.

If they're anything but Cody Rhodes for life, it'll be an absolute act of God, because that's what it's gonna take to get either one of them the support of management in THIS company. Hell, Ambrose will probably be losing even more than Cody. I wouldn't be surprised if he's off tv for weeks at a time, like they've done with Sandow for NO reason.


----------



## AmbroseFanboy

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Roman is good, but Dean and Seth are being overshadowed and it sucks.


----------



## x78

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

The only thing with Reigns is that he's clearly a guy who is influenced a lot by what creative tell him to do. As opposed to the likes of Wyatt, Ambrose and Punk who are much more natural. And of course, given creative's track record, there's a good chance that they'll take away everything that is good about Reigns and turn him into a smiling, joking goofball Cena-like face like they did with Sheamus and to a lesser extent Del Rio, because they have no fucking idea how to make somebody popular and usually their pushes end up having the complete opposite effect. Hopefully they handle this one right because Reigns is great and I've been a fan since his FCW days, but the signs aren't good ATM.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

I like Reigns. Great look, and a hell of a lot better than some of the other "power" guys that WWE's tried to give the spotlight to (Mason Ryan and Ezekiel Jackson, I'm looking at y'all). I can see what WWE sees in him. 

With that being said, what's going on now is crap. The Shield are custom-made for a breakup feud that can get all 3 over, which is an extremely rare thing in wrestling. Squandering that is moronic, especially when nobody even knows what they really have planned for Reigns. Right now he's over because he's a badass. If you turn him face, you run the risk of him growing super-stale like Sheamus did, and if you keep him heel...he's bonafide Cena food. Not to mention the fact that with guys like Batista, Ryback, Henry, Lesnar, and Big E (who has coincidentally hasn't been showcased as much...hmm...), do you really want to use the big singles push on _another_ power guy? And with WWE's craptacular track record post-2005, why would you pass up the chance to make three legit guys instead of just one?

To sum things up: Pushing Reigns is good. Pushing Reigns slowly is even better. Ignoring Rollins & Ambrose is bad. Ignoring Rollins & Ambrose so that you can heavily push Reigns is even worse. Making one potential new star is good. Making three potential new stars is damn near perfect.


----------



## midnightmischief

ugh, I posted a comment before and it seems to have disappeared. is that normal? sorry new to these things in general.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

I love him


----------



## Hart Break Kid

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Reaper Jones said:


> Both had the look as well. Also, Orton was already a major singles star before evolution. And the other members were HHH and Flair with huge legacy.
> 
> The comparison to Evolution is, as Seth would say asinine.
> 
> Only new member that actually got over post Evolution (that wasn't already a massive star) was Batista.
> 
> Plus, WWE's history is filled with only considering people with looks as marketable and not recognizing that the _current _generation of viewers is not all about look, which is why people are losing their cool over the very real prospect of Ambrose and Rollins being buried for life post Shield.


Batista was the Roman Reigns of that group... so he was always gonna get over with his size and the whole beast thing as vince loves his stars that way

Orton was protected with his family legacy and was the best looking male on the roster since HBK.... so he had appeal that no other star had to offer at the time so was always going to be given a shot.

HHH and Flair already had made their name.


Reigns is getting the Batista Push.

Rollins and Ambrose as fantastic as they are, But are neither the beast that Vince likes, Good looking enough with family ties like Orton, or offering something else that Vince and HHH deem a good draw, and will be passed over until they do or say something to make them take notice of them.

Punk had all the tools of a great wrestler but was passed over for year until he dropped the pipe bomb and was finally taken notice of as he was offering something that made him a draw.

Bryan has been passed over plenty of times and still is being passed over because even though he is drawing in the crowd, Vince and HHH are scratching their head as to what it actually is....


----------



## AmbroseFanboy

I read fans saying this match was horrible and slow, I disagree, what do you think?


----------



## AmbroseFanboy

midnightmischief said:


> ugh, I posted a comment before and it seems to have disappeared. is that normal? sorry new to these things in general.


Yeah, also new here and just found that out hahaha


----------



## p862011

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This isn't a stable of guys Triple H personally handpicked to be in his own group, 2 guys with the exact body and look the WWE has always been in love with, thus, with both of those attributes, ensuring their future. This is 2 unremarkable looking Indy guys (we all know how much WWE loves them) who were assigned the task of training Roman Reigns on the job so that he could be better prepared to dominate the company for the next 10 to 15 years.
> 
> If they're anything but Cody Rhodes for life, it'll be an absolute act of God, because that's what it's gonna take to get either one of them the support of management in THIS company. Hell, Ambrose will probably be losing even more than Cody.


i would feel more worried about seth 

dean amborse he is the guy wwe,hhh,etc. praised down in fcw and how they wanted to bring him up to the main roster he is the guy with the most mic time and is carrying the singles championship


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> i would feel more worried about seth
> 
> dean amborse he is the guy wwe,hhh,etc. praised down in fcw and how they wanted to bring him up to the main roster he is the guy with the most mic time and is carrying the singles championship


Triple H praised Barrett too and look where he is. Said out of his own mouth he was gonna be a main eventer, a huge star, the whole nine yards.

:lmao @ using the US title as an argument. Zack Ryder held that title.


----------



## Hennessey

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Leave Jason Momoa alone.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Curtis Axel said:


> Leave Jason Momoa alone.


Please don't compare KHAL DROGO with this clown. Kthanks.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

the jealousy is strong in this thread


----------



## Wynter

Dean and his freakin faces :lmao


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> the jealousy is strong in this thread


Can't argue with reason. 

Calls everyone jealous instead. 

You should be in the Diva's division


----------



## Hennessey

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Please don't compare KHAL DROGO with this clown. Kthanks.


Bad bad man right there.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> the jealousy is strong in this thread


Are you a child?


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



SinJackal said:


> Alright, it's time to give you Shield marks some bad news. . .
> 
> 
> The Shield would have NEVER gotten over if the third member of The Shield was someone just like Ambrose and Rollins, and NOT Roman Reigns. Roman Reigns has always carried that group's credibility from day one (aside from the massive push obviously).
> 
> Reigns pretty much brought half their presence to the table. . .the other two brought the other half. It should not be a shock to anyone that the guy who seems the most dangerous, seems the most intimidating, and has the best look/body is getting the big push.
> 
> Wrestling is all about presentation, aka what "seems" to be happening. Reigns "seems" like the most dangerous guy on the team, so he's being pushed as that. Shit doesn't mean Ambrose and Rollins are going to be dumped in the trash can (Ambrose in particular is clearly being pushed too), it just means Reigns is getting the initial biggest singles push.


Conversely, would Reigns have gotten over if he wasn't under Ambrose and Rollins tutelage for over a year?


----------



## xdryza

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> the jealousy is strong in this thread


So in other words...you got no argument. Thought so.


----------



## midnightmischief

RaneGaming said:


> I love him


hot, hot, HOT
:yum:


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> the jealousy is strong in this thread


If jealousy was the driving force behind criticism, why would it be wasted on Roman Reigns and not those who have accomplished far, far more than he ever has?


----------



## BEE

So really this thread has become a Reigns jizzfest? :lelbrock


----------



## midnightmischief

AmbroseFanboy said:


> Yeah, also new here and just found that out hahaha


hey my comments back lol weird, think my computer is playing tricks on me


----------



## p862011

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

i don't even like roman as much as seth and ambrose but slamming a young superstar because he is getting a good push and thats all it is he isn't destroying people in singles competition or anything it is ridiculous we need more future stars 

people acting like seth and ambrose are gonna get future endeavoured in 6 months


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

http://vimeo.com/86385135

58 seconds in

“CM Who? Huh? That’s Dean Ambrose right there the United States Champion.”


----------



## SubZero3:16

Fable said:


> So really this thread has become a Reigns jizzfest? :lelbrock


Oh you ain't see nothing yet :dance



RaneGaming said:


>


Love it! :banderas


----------



## Wynter

RaneGaming said:


>


:mark: :mark: :mark:

The reason to watch Elimination Chamber :banderas


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> we need more future stars


yeah exactly we need more future stars as in plural instead we are just getting Reigns while the entire mid-card scene has been undercut to hell to prop up only Reigns...the Shield should have been a vessel to get all 3 of them over, sure understandably Reigns would have been chosen to be the bigger star out of the 3 but Vince and HHH could care less what happens to Ambrose and Rollins. We are going to be stuck with an Orton/Batista clone for the next years because they are so out of touch with their fanbase.


----------



## Aficionado

I'm among Ambrose's biggest supporters and I don't really feel threatened by a guy like Reigns. Ambrose will have his day but he's not Face of the Company material like Reigns clearly is. Roman's look is marketable. Ambrose shines in the psychology and verbal aspects of the business which for him easily translates into main event heel territory. That doesn't mean he won't be World Champion. At the very worst Ambrose will fall under the category of "Best guys to never win the big one", with the likes of Perfect, Roberts, Piper, Ramon, Rude etc. He's a fucking stud and Roman taking the reigns from Cena (pun totally intended) doesn't change anything.


----------



## Adam Cool

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

I saw this from a miles away


----------



## p862011

WynterWarm12 said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> The reason to watch Elimination Chamber :banderas


it's the only reason

it is the only feud and characters wwe has actually pushed and booked right in all of wwe atm


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



> At the very worst Ambrose will fall under the category of "Best guys to never win the big one", with the likes of Perfect, Roberts, Piper, Ramon, Rude etc.


Horrible position to be in, he's better than that.



p862011 said:


> i don't even like roman as much as seth and ambrose but slamming a young superstar *because he is getting a good push* and thats all it is he isn't destroying people in singles competition or anything it is ridiculous we need more future stars


That he DOESN'T DESERVE. Let's remember that little caveat has to be added.

We need more future stars, that much is true, but why is it always, always, ALWAYS predicted on JUST look and NOTHING else? This is not America's Next Top Model, for fucks sake, it's professional wrestling. A business based on selling simulated hatred to people, and to do that, one needs to be good at it.



> people acting like seth and ambrose are gonna get future endeavoured in 6 months


Nobody thinks they're going to be fired, they're just never going to be main eventers, like one of them should be (Ambrose), and it's only because they weren't born a certain way.


----------



## lifebane

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

I dislike reigns because his push is a joke.
Breaking kanes record?
Just LOOK at kane when he set that record, reigns would not be fit to be in the same ring with him.


----------



## Kratosx23

How appropriate, the Wyatt's are on the.....*right*. :wyatt

I know what side I'm on.


----------



## BEE

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How appropriate, the Wyatt's are on the.....*right*. :wyatt
> 
> I know what side I'm on.


Knowing how hard they're going to push Reigns, he'll probably take 3 Sister Abigails until he finally eats the pin. 

But I know he won't eat the pin; and neither will Bray. This match will probably end with some shenanigans.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

While it looks bad we don't know what they'll do with Seth and Dean, they could very well surprise us. Both are very talented and really aren't that small compared to Reigns. Vince and HHH could honestly be pushing Reigns this hard because they know it will take much more of an effort to make Reigns a star than it would for Seth and especially Dean. I'm sure HHH knows that Rollins and Ambrose have more talent than many on the roster.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> i don't even like roman as much as seth and ambrose but slamming a young superstar because he is getting a good push and thats all it is he isn't destroying people in singles competition or anything it is ridiculous we need more future stars
> 
> people acting like seth and ambrose are gonna get future endeavoured in 6 months


1. How many mid-card acts in a tag team faction have ever gotten their own singles WWE promo package before a backstage interview?

2. If the WWE was even remotely interested in Ambrose and Rollins outside of them eventually becoming enhancement talent, they would not be working so hard to bury the "sum of the whole is greater than the individual parts". 

Yes. Ambrose and Rollins are going to be nothing more than enhancement talent for the rest of their careers when they could've been much much more. The last 10 years have proven that if you're not THE guy, then you're nobody at all. 

In the AE, everyone was being used in better storylines. These days, no one outside of the main event guys are. That's what sucks ... not the fact that that everyone wants Rollins and Ambrose to main event everything. 

In the past, even if you weren't in a main event match, your feud meant something. It was given attention and time. Now if you're not in the main event, you're nothing. You don't get the spotlight on you at all. It's not about less and more. It's about all or none. And what sucks is that the main events aren't even the ones that the majority want. They haven't been since after HIAC. That's a first for me in my years of watching the WWE ... and it doesn't seem to be changing with Reigns in the picture, he's just more of the same.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



lifebane said:


> I dislike reigns because his push is a joke.
> Breaking kanes record?
> Just LOOK at kane when he set that record, reigns would not be fit to be in the same ring with him.


yeah i remember people were cheering him to go over Stone Cold Steve Austin...Giving him the record was so forced. That Royal Rumble could have been better served creating sympathy for the guy if he was eliminated by Ambrose when Reigns was one off from the record.


----------



## Telos

RaneGaming said:


> http://vimeo.com/86385135
> 
> 58 seconds in
> 
> “CM Who? Huh? That’s Dean Ambrose right there the United States Champion.”


That video :lol

Seth, Seth, Seth...


----------



## Wynter

You left us hanging in the chat *Telos*!


----------



## p862011

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

i dont see anything wrong with getting a push for your look pro wrestling is a very cosmetic business it is not like reigns is dog shit in the ring he is very athletic and fast and probably the best looking spear since Goldberg 

















and when you look at him you would be lying if you dont think he looks like a star there are some guys that just have that star quality to them and he is one of them he looks like a legit tough bad ass and not a bad looking guy by any means


----------



## JacqSparrow

RaneGaming said:


> I love him





WynterWarm12 said:


> Dean and his freakin faces :lmao


:lmao Never stop, you two



RaneGaming said:


> http://vimeo.com/86385135
> 
> 58 seconds in
> 
> “CM Who? Huh? That’s Dean Ambrose right there the United States Champion.”


THAT PIC :mark:

Ooh, Sethie. And Dean just preened a little at that.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Fissiks said:


> yeah i remember people were cheering him to go over Stone Cold Steve Austin...Giving him the record was so forced. That Royal Rumble could have been better served creating sympathy for the guy if he was eliminated by Ambrose when Reigns was one off from the record.


:hmm: that could have really worked and caused greater tension between Dean and Roman. They were set on giving Roman the record though, even giving him a couple joke characters for easy eliminations.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> i dont see anything wrong with getting a push for your look pro wrestling is a very cosmetic business it is not like reigns is dog shit in the ring he is very athletic and fast and probably the best looking spear since Goldberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when you look at him you would be lying if you dont think he looks like a star there are some guys that just have that star quality to them and he is one of them he looks like a legit tough bad ass and not a bad looking guy by any means


*OH GOD HE CAN DO A SPEAR??
GIVE THIS MAN ALL THE TITLES AND LET HIM BEAT UNDERTAKER IN WRESTLEMANIA..
*


----------



## Kratosx23

Fable said:


> Knowing how hard they're going to push Reigns, he'll probably take 3 Sister Abigails until he finally eats the pin.
> 
> But I know he won't eat the pin; and neither will Bray. This match will probably end with some shenanigans.


3 Sister Abigails? I wouldn't be surprised if he kicked out of Bray using his lantern to engulf him in flames. 

He probably won't eat the pin, although for the sake of the story, it would make sense. I could see them doing some kind of thing where he has tension with the other two, and then at the chamber, they have a miscommunication and Ambrose and Rollins abandon him to get devoured by all 3 Wyatt's. Reigns valiantly fights off Harper and Rowan but the numbers catch up to him and Bray catches him with a devestating Abby and pins him. Afterwards, he's left laying in the ring, comes to his feet, realizes what's happened to him and storms off, looking for Ambrose and Rollins, as the crowd is probably chanting for Reigns at this point due to the way WWE's positioned it. The next night on Raw, there's a full on break up, including tension between Ambrose and Rollins, and the whole thing results in a giant collision, which of course Reigns wins, and a triple threat is set up.

If they do something like that, then I CAN see him eating the pin, and honestly, if Bray Wyatt is going to face JOHN CENA, then Reigns SHOULD be the one that gets pinned, and I'd say the same thing if Ambrose were getting the Reigns push and not the other way around, because he needs to beat the best guys he faces.


----------



## Wynter

Tyrion Lannister said:


> 3 Sister Abigails? I wouldn't be surprised if he kicked out of Bray using his lantern to engulf him in flames.


Omg :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> I re-iterate. The WWE REALLY knows how to tease the obvious and then NEVER follow through!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear god...


And because I couldn't comment on this before: Dammit, Dean. My heart rate can only go so high!



Tyrion Lannister said:


> 3 Sister Abigails? I wouldn't be surprised if he kicked out of Bray using his lantern to engulf him in flames.


:lmao This is actually a really funny mental image. But we know they'll save that moment for Cena.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



JamesK said:


> *OH GOD HE CAN DO A SPEAR??
> GIVE THIS MAN ALL THE TITLES AND LET HIM BEAT UNDERTAKER IN WRESTLEMANIA..
> *


good lord you guys over overstating his push you acting like he is the next brock lesnar with a wwe title in 5 months of a debut he has been in wwe 15 months and is still part of a stable with no singles feud or mid card title yet

i swear people acting like he just destroyed seth and ambrose and won the royal rumble


----------



## Chrome

Fable said:


> Knowing how hard they're going to push Reigns, he'll probably take 3 Sister Abigails until he finally eats the pin.
> 
> But I know he won't eat the pin; and neither will Bray. *This match will probably end with some shenanigans.*


Hopefully it does. I'm not one for DQ finishes on ppvs, but I hope this match ends with one so they can have a rematch at Wrestlemania. Preferably a TLC match like we saw at TLC 2012, just an all-out war between two great factions.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> good lord you guys over overstating his push you acting like he is the next brock lesnar with a wwe title in 5 months of a debut he has been in wwe 15 months and is still part of a stable with no singles feud or mid card title yet
> 
> i swear people acting like he just destroyed seth and ambrose and won the royal rumble


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



JamesK said:


> *OH GOD HE CAN DO A SPEAR??
> GIVE THIS MAN ALL THE TITLES AND LET HIM BEAT UNDERTAKER IN WRESTLEMANIA..
> *


And while we're at it, let's make him Vince's illegitimate son. It's been 7 years, the statute of limitations has run out.


----------



## x78

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> good lord you guys over overstating his push you acting like he is the next brock lesnar with a wwe title in 5 months of a debut he has been in wwe 15 months and is still part of a stable with no singles feud or mid card title yet
> 
> i swear people acting like he just destroyed seth and ambrose and won the royal rumble


Marks gonna mark. If it was Sami Zayn or Drew McIntyre most of this forum would be creaming their pants, that's just the way it is.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



x78 said:


> Marks gonna mark. If it was Sami Zayn or Drew McIntyre most of this forum would be creaming their pants, that's just the way it is.


But it's not Sami Zayn, it's Roman Reigns. Not all talent is created equal.

Sidebar: I'm not in favor of a Sami Zayn main event push, but he's more deserving than Orton jr, obviously.


----------



## Deptford

Chrome said:


> Hopefully it does. I'm not one for DQ finishes on ppvs, but I hope this match ends with one so they can have a rematch at Wrestlemania. Preferably a TLC match like we saw at TLC 2012, just an all-out war between two great factions.


omg like the current era of WM2000 TLC match. 

I'd be so down with that. :avit::avit::avit::avit::avit:
Just imagine what Seth can do with a ladder, Roman with weapons, and crazy Dean under these stipulations. and how barbaric the Wyatts could act with all of that. It would be a straight up gang war. 


on a side note, Ambrose was golden tonight. Just a class act in there. Class act by Ambrose standards of course :lol. I might even re-watch that match just because of his selling. 

I've said it before but I haven't seen someone with this much heel potential in a long long time. Not even Punk. Rollins was right, people need to be more concerned about Ambrose than with Punk at this point. If they really want Punk back, Ambrose is the next best thing in terms of persona/mic work/heel power, if not better. Actually better.
I hope he doesn't get buried... Punk's been the only good heel since Evolution was around..

Sorry for always iterating this, you guys. I just can't say it enough.


----------



## Kratosx23

JacqSparrow said:


> :lmao This is actually a really funny mental image. But we know they'll save that moment for Cena.


According to Meltzer, they're going to try to turn Reigns into John Cena's heir apparent (i emphasize the word TRY because Reigns doesn't have the mic skills and the charisma to pull off the top face), so they might as well do it now.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> the jealousy is strong in this thread


No its just lame ass people mad that their favorite wrestler isnt gonna be the future of the company and Reigns is....


RATHER YOU LIKE HIM OR NOT THERE IS NO DENYING THE FACTS!










_Future WWE World Heavyweight Champion._


----------



## charsace

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

I think Reigns push will flop. He isn't good enough to be getting it. A lot of guys would look great in the position Reigns is in. He doesn't talk much and he doesn't have to work a good match. All he has to do is jump in and nail 2 of his 3 moves and pick up the pin. And he doesn't take pins either. If the WWE thought his match with punk went well he would be wrestling singles matches.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



JoMoxRKO said:


> No its just lame ass people mad that their favorite wrestler isnt gonna be the future of the company and Reigns is....
> 
> 
> RATHER YOU LIKE HIM OR NOT THERE IS NO DENYING THE FACTS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Future WWE World Heavyweight Champion._


So true i had to quote my damn self. :clap


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



x78 said:


> Marks gonna mark. If it was Sami Zayn or Drew McIntyre most of this forum would be creaming their pants, that's just the way it is.


Not sure about Drew but maybe with Sami. Do you think Sami is more talented than Reigns?


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



SoupBro said:


> Not sure about Drew but maybe with Sami. Do you think Sami is more talented than Reigns?


I know you're talking to Pyro but I wanted to chime in and say that I think Sami is obviously more talented than Reigns. 
Reigns has an aura. That is literally it. Everything else is below average at best. 
I don't hate Reigns, but Sami is an actual well rounded talent. The opposite of how green Reigns is.


----------



## Bushmaster

Chrome said:


> Hopefully it does. I'm not one for DQ finishes on ppvs, but I hope this match ends with one so they can have a rematch at Wrestlemania. Preferably a TLC match like we saw at TLC 2012, just an all-out war between two great factions.


No way will the Shield last through Mania if they keep acting the way they do. I see Dean and Roman getting into an argument at EC which leads Seth to get his head taken off by a Harper clothesline. They have forced so much dissension between Dean and Roman that i can't see how they'll make it last even a couple more weeks.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Deptford said:


> I know you're talking to Pyro but I wanted to chime in and say that I think Sami is obviously more talented than Reigns.
> Reigns has an aura. That is literally it. Everything else is below average at best.
> I don't hate Reigns, but Sami is an actual well rounded talent. The opposite of how green Reigns is.


Zayn also has that same likability factor that Daniel Bryan has that will get the crowd to get organically behind the guy. His wrestling style is also very WWE friendly


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

I'm not complaining, he's better than both combined.


----------



## x78

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



SoupBro said:


> Not sure about Drew but maybe with Sami. Do you think Sami is more talented than Reigns?


Yes, but I much prefer Reigns.


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

The other two guys hide Roman's flaws.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

I like Reigns and all but The Shield really feels like a one man show right now- they are pushing him way too much too soon. Equalling the Survivor Series record, breaking Kane's Rumble record in his first year while he's still in a faction? I miss the Shield like they were against the Undertaker- all equals in the ring.

Also, this has to be the first time they are strapping a rocket behind the back of someone with so few singles matches under his belt.


----------



## Synax

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Doesn't bother me, Reigns is gonna be big and I'm excited to see how Ambrose and Rollins careers end up.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



SoupBro said:


> Not sure about Drew but maybe with Sami. Do you think Sami is more talented than Reigns?


i think zayn is more talented in the ring but not really fair since zayn is a high flyer and reigns is a powerhouse wrestler they both are great at what their style is


he likely wont get as over as reigns and sure as hell doesn't have the screen presence as reigns and star quality

when you look at roman he looks like a main eventer


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



x78 said:


> Yes, but I much prefer Reigns.


why would you prefer someone who is less talented...is look really all that matters to you?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



> why would you prefer someone who is less talented...is look really all that matters to you?


That's generally how it is. The WWE machine counts on it.



Synax said:


> I'm excited to see how Ambrose and Rollins careers end up.


You'll be less excited when you find out, trust me on that.

It's gonna be so funny when everybody in this thread defending Reigns hates him in 2 years when he's already a 4 time WWE Champion. :ti


----------



## p862011

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Fissiks said:


> why would you prefer someone who is less talented...is look really all that matters to you?


that subjective zayn is just a high flyer roman is an athletic powerhouse you cant even compare them thats like asking someone why they liked goldberg in the attitude era over psychosis


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> when you look at roman he looks like a main eventer


That shouldn't matter as much as it does in 2014 though. This isn't the 80's or even the 90's or early 2000's. People know wrestling and they like it. The IWC is meshed with the casuals half of the time now. 

WWE is just out of touch. The whole Lex Luger complex isn't what the business should still be about in 2014. I don't see how anyone could defend that it should still matter as much as it does.


----------



## x78

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Fissiks said:


> why would you prefer someone who is less talented...is look really all that matters to you?


No, Reigns is just better. I'm not trying to pretend he's a more talented wrestler but as an overall package in terms of what he contributes I prefer him to Zayn in every way.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



x78 said:


> Yes, but I much prefer Reigns.


So what did you mean when you said "marks gonna mark". People would have a reason to be shitting their pants if Sami was getting this push because of how extremely talented he is. That's why i said i'm not sure about Drew because he isn't as talented. Just because someone prefers Dean or Rollins doesn't make him/her some kind of indy mark. 

Reigns is all booking kinda like how Ryback was. Reigns can hide his weaknesses which is something Ryback didn't have because he was solo. Hopefully while he is still a part of a stable he will continue to get better.


----------



## Synax

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You'll be less excited when you find out, trust me on that.


Why would you think that?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



x78 said:


> No, Reigns is just better. I'm not trying to pretend he's a more talented wrestler but as an overall package in terms of what he contributes I prefer him to Zayn in every way.


Zayn is a better worker, Zayn is a better talker (and he's decent at best so that's not high praise for Reigns), Zayn has more charisma, Zayn is more over, Zayn is more athletic, etc, etc.

There is no "overall package". He's Samoan Orton, he's a body. What he contributes is a punch to the face and a spear. In a year, he'll be getting boring chants during every match. If he couldn't have a good match with Punk, that pretty much means he can't have a good match with anyone but Bryan and Cesaro. Let's throw him a parade.



> Why would you think that?












That's why.


----------



## Synax

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Yeah WWE has made Reigns THE man from the trio but I don't see Rollins and Ambrose being thrown aside after the split. But to each his own.


----------



## x78

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



SoupBro said:


> So what did you mean when you said "marks gonna mark". People would have a reason to be shitting their pants if Sami was getting this push because of how extremely talented he is. That's why i said i'm not sure about Drew because he isn't as talented. Just because someone prefers Dean or Rollins doesn't make him/her some kind of indy mark.
> 
> Reigns is all booking kinda like how Ryback was. Reigns can hide his weaknesses which is something Ryback didn't have because he was solo. Hopefully while he is still a part of a stable he will continue to get better.


I mean that the IWC are always going to shit on musclebound, good-looking wrestlers who get any kind of push. And I hate talking about the 'IWC' and generalizing in that way, but it's true in this case. People shit on Ryback for no reason and made up all kinds of bullshit about him, and the same thing is happening here. 

I also prefer Ambrose and Rollins, Ambrose is my joint favorite wrestler ever, but there's no need to shit on Reigns unless they turn him into another Sheamus, an unlikable character who is harming the product. That hasn't happened and Reigns is great ATM, so the hate on here is totally unwarranted. It's basically a bunch of people complaining about something that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Deptford said:


> That shouldn't matter as much as it does in 2014 though. This isn't the 80's or even the 90's or early 2000's. People know wrestling and they like it. The IWC is meshed with the casuals half of the time now.
> 
> WWE is just out of touch. The whole Lex Luger complex isn't what the business should still be about in 2014. I don't see how anyone could defend that it should still matter as much as it does.


do you even hear the crowd they love roman reigns it is not like they are forcing a mild reaction talent like bobby lashley and reigns is like 6'2 at best he isn't even that big


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Synax said:


> Yeah WWE has made Reigns THE man from the trio but I don't see Rollins and Ambrose being thrown aside after the split. But to each his own.


No stable except Evolution (because it was Triple H's) has ever...EVER had all of its members be successful, there's one break out and that's it, the others die. That's especially true when there's only one world title, not two, and the two guys in this group are Indy guys who don't adhere to Vince and Triple H's precious policy of having their definition of "the look". They're done. Even IF they SOMEHOW reach the level that Daniel Bryan has gotten to, most over guy in the company, they're still going to be sabotaged at every opportunity to minimalize their drawing power because LOOKS ARE T3H EVERYTHANGS.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



x78 said:


> I mean that the IWC are always going to shit on musclebound, good-looking wrestlers who get any kind of push. And I hate talking about the 'IWC' and generalizing in that way, but it's true in this case. People shit on Ryback for no reason and made up all kinds of bullshit about him, and the same thing is happening here.
> 
> I also prefer Ambrose and Rollins, Ambrose is my joint favorite wrestler ever, but there's no need to shit on Reigns unless they turn him into another Sheamus, an unlikable character who is harming the product. That hasn't happened and Reigns is great ATM, so the hate on here is totally unwarranted. It's basically a bunch of people complaining about something that hasn't happened yet.


Most people aren't blindly shitting on Roman i think. They just don't like how one guy is getting super pushed based on looks when his fellow Shield members look so weak compared to him. It feels like the 
Nexus all over again where it was painfully obvious that Wade was the only guy they planned on pushing.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



x78 said:


> I mean that the IWC are always going to shit on musclebound, good-looking wrestlers who get any kind of push. And I hate talking about the 'IWC' and generalizing in that way, but it's true in this case. People shit on Ryback for no reason and made up all kinds of bullshit about him, and the same thing is happening here.
> 
> I also prefer Ambrose and Rollins, Ambrose is my joint favorite wrestler ever, but there's no need to shit on Reigns unless they turn him into another Sheamus, an unlikable character who is harming the product. That hasn't happened and Reigns is great ATM, so the hate on here is totally unwarranted. There is a ridiculous amount of reverse snobbery on this forum.


no they just hate when they push wrestlers that are pushed solely because of their look. Cesaro is musclebound but i doubt people would have any qualms seeing him pushed considering he is one of the best workers in the WWE. They also don't like how they have purposely killed the mid-card in order to make the guy look superior to his peers. Nobody is allowed to look good but Reigns, it's getting pretty riddikulus tbh.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Fissiks said:


> no they just hate when they push wrestlers that are pushed solely because of their look. Cesaro is musclebound but i doubt people would have any qualms seeing him pushed considering he is one of the best workers in the WWE. They also don't like how they have purposely killed the mid-card in order to make the guy look superior to his peers. Nobody is allowed to look good but Reigns, it's getting pretty riddikulus tbh.


why dont you talk shit about bray wyatt then

he beats kane at summerslam and Daniel bryan at the royal rumble and will likely win the feud over the shield at elimination chamber because he is then facing cena at wrestlemnaia and even having his theme music played live at wm30


----------



## x78

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Zayn is more athletic


:ti

Come on. You could argue that the others are subjective, but you're just defeating your own argument here.

Reigns' match with Punk got a 'this is awesome' chant BTW, he also had a very good match with Bryan, not to mention all the excellent 6-man tags over the last year, of which he has played a major part in all of them.

Just blind hate. It's quite funny to see TBH.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



x78 said:


> :ti
> 
> Come on. You could argue that the others are subjective, but you're just defeating your own argument here.
> 
> Reigns' match with Punk got a 'this is awesome' chant BTW, he also had a very good match with Bryan, not to mention all the excellent 6-man tags over the last year, of which he has played a major part in all of them.
> 
> Just blind hate. It's quite funny to see TBH.


We'll see how blind it is when he flops like Orton and they completely ignore it while the crowd hijacks all his segments.

A "this is awesome" chant is your evidence? :ti The WWE crowd chanted "YOU STILL GOT IT" at JBL because he got tossed out of the Rumble GIVING MICHAEL COLE HIS COAT. fpalm 



p862011 said:


> why dont you talk shit about bray wyatt then
> 
> he beats kane at summerslam and Daniel bryan at the royal rumble and will likely win the feud over the shield at elimination chamber because he is then facing cena at wrestlemnaia and even having his theme music played live at wm30


Because Bray Wyatt is amazingly talented at the most important thing in the business, promos, and he's got the best character the company's produced in years and years and years. Bray Wyatt isn't a look based push at all, he's fat for fucks sake.

Not to mention, everybody knows Bray Wyatt's push isn't going to last. Once he gets fed to Cena he's done. Reigns push is forever.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



x78 said:


> :ti
> 
> Come on. You could argue that the others are subjective, but you're just defeating your own argument here.
> 
> Reigns' match with Punk got a 'this is awesome' chant BTW, he also had a very good match with Bryan, not to mention all the excellent 6-man tags over the last year, of which he has played a major part.
> 
> Just blind hate. It's quite funny TBH.


was'nt Reigns and Rollins vs the Rhodes Family voted for match of the year and was even nominated for a slammy


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



x78 said:


> I mean that the IWC are always going to shit on musclebound, good-looking wrestlers who get any kind of push. And I hate talking about the 'IWC' and generalizing in that way, but it's true in this case. People shit on Ryback for no reason and made up all kinds of bullshit about him, and the same thing is happening here.
> 
> I also prefer Ambrose and Rollins, Ambrose is my joint favorite wrestler ever, but there's no need to shit on Reigns unless they turn him into another Sheamus, an unlikable character who is harming the product. That hasn't happened and Reigns is great ATM, so the hate on here is totally unwarranted. It's basically a bunch of people complaining about something that hasn't happened yet.


1. Warrior is my favourite wrestler of all time and he epitomizes everything that the WWE loves. He's the original musclebound freak that essentially laid the foundation of the big guy super-push. The difference is that back in the day it was all kayfabe and people felt that the guy getting the wins actually earned them. The dynamic has changed and therefore fan reaction. Everyone in the arena knows and will know if they don't yet that Reigns is merely a benefactor of a favoured organizational push and eventually will continue to criticize it. This is not the decade for super-pushes and almost everyone that has gotten one in recent years has failed. 

2. Since then, the WWE has done the same thing over and over again to the point where it's neither unpredictable, nor enjoyable. The super-push is over-done and its ship has sailed. Fan expectations and demands are changing. This is the case with a majority of fans now that they're sick and tired of the same old "big guy get big push #dealwithit" approach. It's why faces get booed and heels get cheered. A mixed reaction is not as marketable as a unanimous cheer. That's what the WWE should be going for. An organic super-face of the company that's likeable to the masses.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> We'll see how blind it is when he flops like Orton and they completely ignore it while the crowd hijacks all his segments.
> 
> 
> 
> Because Bray Wyatt is amazingly talented at the most important thing in the business, promos, and he's got the best character the company's produced in years and years and years. Bray Wyatt isn't a look based push at all, he's fat for fucks sake.
> 
> *Not to mention, everybody knows Bray Wyatt's push isn't going to last. Once he gets fed to Cena he's done. Reigns push is forever.*


Thats the most logical thing ive ever seen you post. Good Job.


----------



## x78

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Reaper Jones said:


> 1. Warrior is my favourite wrestler of all time and he epitomizes everything that the WWE loves. He's the original musclebound freak that essentially laid the foundation of the big guy super-push. The difference is that back in the day it was all kayfabe and people felt that the guy getting the wins actually earned them. The dynamic has changed and therefore fan reaction. Everyone in the arena knows and will know if they don't yet that Reigns is merely a benefactor of a favoured organizational push and eventually will continue to criticize it. This is not the decade for super-pushes and almost everyone that has gotten one in recent years has failed.
> 
> 2. Since then, the WWE has done the same thing over and over again to the point where it's neither unpredictable, nor enjoyable. The super-push is over-done and its ship has sailed. Fan expectations and demands are changing. This is the case with a majority of fans now that they're sick and tired of the same old "big guy get big push #dealwithit" approach. It's why faces get booed and heels get cheered. A mixed reaction is not as marketable as a unanimous cheer. That's what the WWE should be going for. An organic super-face of the company that's likeable to the masses.


I agree, but equally if people didn't get pushes then nobody would ever get over, you'd just have a bunch of directionless midcarders floating around. Trying to force people on the fans is bad, WWE haven't learned how to properly handle face pushes in the modern era which is why I'm worried for Reigns. But we're talking and complaining about something that hasn't happened yet. If they fuck Reigns up then I'll be the first to complain, but that hasn't happened although the signs aren't good ATM.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> why dont you talk shit about bray wyatt then
> 
> he beats kane at summerslam and Daniel bryan at the royal rumble and will likely win the feud over the shield at elimination chamber because he is then facing cena at wrestlemnaia and even having his theme music played live at wm30


Bray Wyatt can talk. Reigns as it stands can't cut promo without hurting his character (seriously they need to get rid of the guy writing his scripts, "my swagger is off the chart" so cringeworthy) and his singles matches weren't very impressive. All he has going for him is a look while Wyatt has a character and the ability cut excellent promos.

If Reigns could talk like his cousin i would not have a problem with him getting a pushed (though the way they marginalize everyone else around him kind of pisses me off) but he can't and so here we go again with Vince trying to desperately push guys based on look instead of talent.


----------



## Adam Cool

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Reigns fits for the role. Everyone knows only big guys get to be the "guy", It's just how things go. It's not like Bray,Dean, Rhodes, seth, Caesaro and Swagger are going to get buried


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> *No stable except Evolution (because it was Triple H's) has ever...EVER had all of its members be successful, there's one break out and that's it, the others die.* That's especially true when there's only one world title, not two, and the two guys in this group are Indy guys who don't adhere to Vince and Triple H's precious policy of having their definition of "the look". They're done. Even IF they SOMEHOW reach the level that Daniel Bryan has gotten to, most over guy in the company, they're still going to be sabotaged at every opportunity to minimalize their drawing power because LOOKS ARE T3H EVERYTHANGS.


Also the Kliq. 

But the way things are shaping up with The Shield reminds me of this. 










Wasn't Farooq the original leader and real mouthpiece ... wonder what happened to his career? That's right. Another tag team with Bradshaw. The latter walked away with a push and Farooq never saw much success. I always felt he deserved more than he got.


----------



## Superhippy

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

To me the WWE is already screwing up Reigns.

-Was given the Survivor Series Record
-Was given the Royal Rumble record - That record Kane had was one of the most important records in the WWE 2nd only to the Streak.
-Has only had 3 1 on 1 matches.

So where does Roman go from here? Win a mid-card belt? It's beneath him, beating Big E for example for the IC belt does nothing for him and is a waste of time. Win the WWE title? Sure but that means his career will peak within 3 years of him being in the WWE. The only guy it ever worked for was Lesnar, and even that is a stretch because he was only in the WWE for a few years. This is and always should be the bottom line in the WWE.

"Guys should never be given the WWE title until they are organically over." The End.

The force feeding of the belt to guys has always failed. Psycho Sid, Big Show, Sheamus, Del Rio, Swagger, Orton and Cena's later reigns, HHH's later Reigns, Batista's soon to be reign. It doesn't work. Roman should stay in the upper-midcard where he can simmer for a while, and the fan's can really get behind him. Instead the WWE is going to shove him down out throats and it will almost certainly fail. Chris Jericho is considered an all-time great now, but he failed at 1st too because they pushed him too hard.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Reaper Jones said:


> Also the Kliq.


The Kliq wasn't a stable. Not to mention, it had Scott Hall and X-Pac in it, they didn't win shit.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



RybackGuy said:


> Ambrose ,ROllins > Reigns <- This guy sucks on mic and is green in ring.And i cant stand hes faceshape.


And your a fan of The Miz so your opinion is Irrelevant.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

what i don't get is why the iwc wants all the guys getting pushed to be the same

just like wwe pushes just big guys

iwc seems to only want guys who weigh 220 pounds or less and an average of 5'8-6'1ft tall to be pushed like punk,bryan,ziggler,zayn,rollins,etc.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> what i don't get is why the iwc wants all the guys getting pushed to be the same
> 
> just like wwe pushes just big guys
> 
> iwc seems to only want guys who weigh 220 pounds or less and an average of 5'8-6'1ft tall to be pushed like punk,bryan,ziggler,zayn,rollins,etc.


Yeah, the only difference is, the size isn't the REASON they want them pushed. It's incidental. The IWC absolutely fucking LOVES Brock Lesnar with a passion, and Undertaker, and probably others I'm not even thinking of.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Kliq wasn't a stable. Not to mention, it had Scott Hall and X-Pac in it, they didn't win shit.


Good point.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> what i don't get is why the iwc wants all the guys getting pushed to be the same
> 
> just like wwe pushes just big guys
> 
> iwc seems to only want guys who weigh 220 pounds or less and an average of 5'8-6'1ft tall to be pushed like punk,bryan,ziggler,zayn,rollins,etc.


Cesaro and Wyatt are not 220 pounders...


----------



## p862011

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Reaper Jones said:


> Also the Kliq.
> 
> But the way things are shaping up with The Shield reminds me of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wasn't Farooq the original leader and real mouthpiece ... wonder what happened to his career? That's right. Another tag team with Bradshaw. The latter walked away with a push and Farooq never saw much success. I always felt he deserved more than he got.*


well for one farooq was 39 when the nation was formed and was already a veteran of the sport and a former WCW world heavyweight Champion his career was nearing it's end already his job was to help get these young guys over rock,dlo,mark were all in their early twenties when the nation happened


----------



## Superhippy

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> why dont you talk shit about bray wyatt then
> 
> he beats kane at summerslam and Daniel bryan at the royal rumble and will likely win the feud over the shield at elimination chamber because he is then facing cena at wrestlemnaia and even having his theme music played live at wm30


Wyatt is getting more of a push then Reigns because the WWE is in desperate need of a main event heel. They have Bryan to lean on right now, but the crazy overness won't last forever. He will always be a top guy for the company but no one in wrestling stays that over forever. Hogan didn't,Austin didn't. Towards the ends of both of their runs the pops were getting pretty light.


----------



## Superhippy

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



p862011 said:


> what i don't get is why the iwc wants all the guys getting pushed to be the same
> 
> just like wwe pushes just big guys
> 
> iwc seems to only want guys who weigh 220 pounds or less and an average of 5'8-6'1ft tall to be pushed like punk,bryan,ziggler,zayn,rollins,etc.


The IWC likes guy's who are talented. Cesaro is a big dude and the IWC is all over him. The IWC has been very fair to Reigns. Everyone says his look, his spear, his superman punch, and his dropkick on the apron are all pretty bad ass. The problem is that he doesn't have much else, yet. I hope he continues to grow and can become a good singles wrestler.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Superhippy said:


> The IWC likes guy's who are talented. Cesaro is a big dude and the IWC is all over him. *The IWC has been very fair to Reigns. Everyone says his look, his spear, his superman punch, and his dropkick on the apron are all pretty bad ass. The problem is that he doesn't have much else, yet. I hope he continues to grow and can become a good singles wrestler.*


you are one of the few with this point of few and i commend you 90% of the people in this thread are already shitting on him for something that hasn't even happened yet


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Fissiks said:


> Cesaro and Wyatt are not 220 pounders...


But Cesaro is an indy guy he doesn't count...Stop arguing with marks they will never accept the truth..


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

They're all gonna make it. Ambrose and Rollins are more experienced hence why they are better in the ring or on the mic, but Reigns reeks of talent, I seriously doubt he's going to become another Orton/Batista, I think he can go further than that. Dude has been improving at a rapid rate, whether it is ring work, mic work or even just semantics. Yes it is unfair that somebody gets preferred due to genetics (look/charisma) but that's what WWE has always revolved around, Austin and Rock wouldn't have made it as far as they did if they weren't more charismatic then everybody else and looked like random Joes. Some of the people ITT seem to dislike Roman Reigns because he's not ugly or uncharismatic enough which is lolworthy.


----------



## Malakai

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> ^^^^That.
> 
> Which is 1000x more valuable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's not their fault they have shitty looks, they shouldn't get punished for what they were born looking like. They're better than him, they excel at their craft more than he does. It shouldn't all boil down to a look, and it does, because even if you want to argue that Reigns is talented, which is false, the other two are as well, and they're getting shit for something that's completely out of their control.
> 
> Granted, I wouldn't push Rollins to the main event but that's beside the point. All this does is teach the wrestlers that no matter how hard you work to get good at your craft, if you were born a certain way, you're getting pigeonholed into a spot you'll never recover from. It's no wonder locker room morale sucks.



Tell that to the guys in your sig


----------



## Jammy

I hate the fact that Reigns is getting all the attention now, and the other two just look like a bunch of jobbers. 

Guess this was what they intended from the start. Enjoy your Batista 2.0 ladies.


----------



## Deptford

It's just gonna suck in a few years when they make a Reigns documentary or something and everyone on there is like "Yeah, The Shield was great and everything but you always knew that Reigns was that guy that was really just gonna stand out and make a career for himself!" 
and it's really just booking and then brainwashing everyone to believe that your booking had nothing to do with it. It's fucking sick. Makes me question things about other stables as well. 

I can just picture it happening though. Just a thought. Ugh.


----------



## Blommen

Pushing Reigns like this isn't going to do him any favors in the long run. Best case he ends up like Sheamus and worst case he ends up like Ryback. He simply isn't ready to get a mega face push and the crowd will tire of him quickly because of it. goddammit, I don't understand why WWE keeps doing this... They've tried this shtick so many times and it doesn't. fucking. work. if the wrestler in question isn't ready or isn't getting organically over. Ryback? failed. Sheamus? fizzled out like soda left in the fridge for 3 months. Del Rio? was never embraced by the latino community because he didn't earn it. Unless Roman evolves into some insane workhorse or diamond on the mic which can hold up his push he'll die on his ass like every other wrestler WWE tried to push based on look and charisma alone.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I still do not understand what is so special in Roman 
And I'm not a IWC that just like Indies (or whatever you guys call)
I'm John Cena and Randy Orton fan :cheer

Watty vs The Shield is being spoiled because of this shit, because: 

Wyatt can not lose because Cena vs Bray 

Roman can not be pin because of Superpush that WWE thinks he deserves

Half the fun of this match has been lost because we already know who and how (poor Seth or Dean, I suspect it is Seth) will win :bs:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Ugh I feel like this thread is going around in circles 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> Ugh I feel like this thread is going around in circles
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's because it is. I sometimes wonder why people torture themselves like this. It's pretty sad really.


----------



## Reaper

SóniaPortugal said:


> I still do not understand what is so special in Roman
> And I'm not a IWC that just like Indies (or whatever you guys call)
> I'm John Cena and Randy Orton fan :cheer
> 
> Watty vs The Shield is being spoiled because of this shit, because:
> 
> Watty can not lose because Cena vs Bray
> 
> Roman can not be pin because of Superpush that WWE thinks he deserves
> 
> Half the fun of this match has been lost because we already know who and how (poor Seth or Dean, I suspect it is Seth) will win :bs:


Don't worry. Seth, Ambrose, Luke and Rowan are the 4 guys that are not getting anywhere near picking up a pinfall in a PPV main event with Bray and Reigns around. 

I really had nothing against Reigns up until a few weeks ago and then man they've laid it on so thick and made it so obvious that it's making me nauseated. His "babygirl" was absolutely cringeworthy ... I call my fiance that and even I can put more oomph behind it. Reigns just kinda mumbled it like an ape and came across as less of a player and more of a jersey shore douche in the end. At least to me anyways.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Deptford said:


> It's just gonna suck in a few years when they make a Reigns documentary or something and everyone on there is like "Yeah, The Shield was great and everything but you always knew that Reigns was that guy that was really just gonna stand out and make a career for himself!"
> and it's really just booking and then brainwashing everyone to believe that your booking had nothing to do with it. It's fucking sick. Makes me question things about other stables as well.
> 
> I can just picture it happening though. Just a thought. Ugh.




That's exactly what's going to happen and it will suck because it severely undermines the contributions of the other two members of The Shield. Fact is this was the first stable in a while that looked like all 3 members would be big but it's turning into a rehash of Legacy or Nexus where WWE makes it clear one guy is the real deal and the other two are only where they are because of him.

Even if they do a Reigns vs Ambrose or triple threat now, does anyone even buy Ambrose or Rollins as a threat to Reigns? EVERY major spot, accolade is going to Reigns right now, the other two feel like lackeys, and this is a farcry from what The Shield used to be.

Maybe the WWE wanted Reigns to shine since the beginning and Dean and Seth were just there to hone his skills, but atleast it wasn't as obvious earlier.


----------



## The Cynical Heel

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Synax said:


> Doesn't bother me, Reigns is gonna be big and I'm excited to see how Ambrose and Rollins careers end up.


We aren't excited to see 2 guys better than Reigns at EVERYTHING are going to be lost in the midcard while Reigns gets push because Vince can masturbate to him.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Quoth the Raven said:


> That's exactly what's going to happen and it will suck because it severely undermines the contributions of the other two members of The Shield. Fact is this was the first stable in a while that looked like all 3 members would be big but it's turning into a rehash of Legacy or Nexus where WWE makes it clear one guy is the real deal and the other two are only where they are because of him.
> 
> Even if they do a Reigns vs Ambrose or triple threat now, does anyone even buy Ambrose or Rollins as a threat to Reigns? EVERY major spot, accolade is going to Reigns right now, the other two feel like lackeys, and this is a farcry from what The Shield used to be.
> 
> Maybe the WWE wanted Reigns to shine since the beginning and Dean and Seth were just there to hone his skills, but atleast it wasn't as obvious earlier.


Now I'm sad :sad:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



The Cynical Heel said:


> We aren't excited to see 2 guys better than Reigns at EVERYTHING are going to be lost in the midcard while Reigns gets push because Vince can masturbate to him.


I agree with you
Roman does not have charisma and talent to be the star of WWE 
They want a new Cena, but with luck they will have a new Randy Orton (if Roman has the ability to do so).
I love Randy Orton, but he does not make money, or draws attention like John Cena.

:topic: Today I am upset and pessimistic 
And to not annoy people in real life, I will concentrate on WWE and what is wrong with WWE 
And I think WWE currently biggest mistake is this Roman Superpush.
So today I will be annoying
I'm so sorry.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Sad thing for me is, I want Reigns to be the face of the WWE in the future. But the way they're going, fans will be turning on him in 2 years. Have him grow organically, put him in more singles matches, use 2013 and most of 2014 to build him up instead of hotshotting him but they won't.

In the process, it hurts him in the long run, and it damn well hurts Ambrose and Rollins too. And by doing this, in the future nobody will remember Shield as the great 3 man team it was= but as Reigns and his lackeys.


----------



## Cobalt

The Shield is more then just Reigns his grown into such a leader and definitely the future face of the company but I really hope the WWE, fans and everyone etc don't forget how good Rollins and Ambrose are or have been.

They are definitely one of the greatest factions I've seen, just hope they all get credit for it.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's because it is. I sometimes wonder why people torture themselves like this. It's pretty sad really.



Exactly 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reaper

Quoth the Raven said:


> Sad thing for me is, I want Reigns to be the face of the WWE in the future. But the way they're going, fans will be turning on him in 2 years. Have him grow organically, put him in more singles matches, use 2013 and most of 2014 to build him up instead of hotshotting him but they won't.
> 
> In the process, it hurts him in the long run, and it damn well hurts Ambrose and Rollins too. And by doing this, in the future nobody will remember Shield as the great 3 man team it was= but as Reigns and his lackeys.


Same here actually. I was excited for Reigns, but at the same time I could see Ambrose and Rollins breaking out as bigger stars as well. For a while I disagreed with the likes of Pyro and remained optimistic about Ambrose and Rollins future despite every indication of it going the other way. 

I don't think people are criticizing Reigns in particular here. Yes he's green. No he's not as talented as Ambrose and Rollins. Yes he's improved. No he wouldn't be where he was had it not been for the exploits of Rollins and Ambrose. But it's not him that's bad, or a bad guy in particular. He's working hard for the push he is actually getting .. but should he be getting that kind of a push is the biggest question mark here. Not the fact that he isn't working hard or doing something wrong on his own. 

The way he's being booked is horrendous and hurting the other two members that are with him. It's almost a denial at this point to say that it is not because it's become increasingly obvious day by day. When the Shield first started, the wins were being rotated amongst the three and were being billed as a cohesive three man unit .. all three of them having a unique threatening aura around him. Now the threat is only Reigns while the entire history of the Shield making this far is being revised day in and day out. That's what pisses me off. That's what's wrong about this. Not Reigns .. not the fact that he doesn't deserve it. 

I don't really care if he deserves it or not, but they can put him over without making the other two look weak as fuck in the process. 

Just make Roman stronger. You don't have to make his partners look weak to do so ... it was happening naturally on its own before they decided to revise his booking.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Reaper Jones said:


> Same here actually. I was excited for Reigns, but at the same time I could see Ambrose and Rollins breaking out as bigger stars as well. For a while I disagreed with the likes of Pyro and remained optimistic about Ambrose and Rollins future despite every indication of it going the other way.
> 
> I don't think people are criticizing Reigns in particular here. Yes he's green. No he's not as talented as Ambrose and Rollins. Yes he's improved. No he wouldn't be where he was had it not been for the exploits of Rollins and Ambrose. But it's not him that's bad, or a bad guy in particular. He's working hard for the push he is actually getting .. but should he be getting that kind of a push is the biggest question mark here. Not the fact that he isn't working hard or doing something wrong on his own.
> 
> The way he's being booked is horrendous and hurting the other two members that are with him. It's almost a denial at this point to say that it is not because it's become increasingly obvious day by day. When the Shield first started, the wins were being rotated amongst the three and were being billed as a cohesive three man unit .. all three of them having a unique threatening aura around him. Now the threat is only Reigns while the entire history of the Shield making this far is being revised day in and day out. That's what pisses me off. That's what's wrong about this. Not Reigns .. not the fact that he doesn't deserve it.
> 
> I don't really care if he deserves it or not, but they can put him over without making the other two look weak as fuck in the process.
> 
> Just make Roman stronger. You don't have to make his partners look weak to do so ... it was happening naturally on its own before they decided to revise his booking.




Precisely.

Reigns has always been protected. I didn't have an issue with it though, coz the other two were made to look good as well. The Shield was the true definition of "teamwork". Every member brought something to the table and all their styles meshed together beautifully.

WWE has begun changing this image to one where Ambrose and Rollins are basically the whipping boys for the faces and Reigns comes in to save the day. They are being treated like deadweight who are holding Roman back, so that the fans want him to break free and go solo but I really don't think it'll be helpful in the long run. They are pushing Reigns which is fine, but at the cost of the other two and their legacy as a team, which sucks.

Just go to WWE's FB page and look at the comments on any Shield post- they all basically say the same thing- Dean and Seth are weak as fuck and Roman saves their ass everytime. That's not the way The Shield started and not the way I'd like it to be remembered.


----------



## Reaper

Quoth the Raven said:


> Precisely.
> Just go to WWE's FB page and look at the comments on any Shield post- they all basically say the same thing- Dean and Seth are weak as fuck and Roman saves their ass everytime. That's not the way The Shield started and not the way I'd like it to be remembered.


It's maddening to see it happen live. Sure, I could just stop (and I'm most likely going to post WM). Reigns could still be booked to be a devastating guy complete with his intimidating aura without doing so at the expense of Ambrose and Rollins. There's plenty of meat on the roster for him to go over .. which he does as well as his own team-mates. 

Traditionally, a guy used to go over another guy. Even in super-pushes like Warrior, Ryback and Goldberg, it was usually just 1 on 1. Now in Reigns case, it's basically him going over the opponents _and_ his own team-mates in every outing. All things considered, at this point this is the biggest WWE driven push I've seen in a long, long time.


----------



## Loudness

Quoth the Raven said:


> Precisely.
> 
> Reigns has always been protected. I didn't have an issue with it though, coz the other two were made to look good as well. The Shield was the true definition of "teamwork". Every member brought something to the table and all their styles meshed together beautifully.
> 
> WWE has begun changing this image to one where Ambrose and Rollins are basically the whipping boys for the faces and Reigns comes in to save the day. They are being treated like deadweight who are holding Roman back, so that the fans want him to break free and go solo but I really don't think it'll be helpful in the long run. They are pushing Reigns which is fine, but at the cost of the other two and their legacy as a team, which sucks.
> 
> Just go to WWE's FB page and look at the comments on any Shield post- they all basically say the same thing- Dean and Seth are weak as fuck and Roman saves their ass everytime. That's not the way The Shield started and not the way I'd like it to be remembered.


I agree completely.

To me personally every Shield member is an important contributor to the success of The Shield, I like Roman Reigns the most out of the three since he's a natural, likeable badass that WWE has been missing for so long but he wouldn't have gotten anywhere without Ambrose and Rollins, it's thanks to working with such talented performers as them that he could develop so quickly. Likewise, he adds that huge presence to the group so he brings something to the table aswell. In my book, this should mean that all 3 members of The Shield should be booked as equally strong, or at least have Dean and Seth be up there with Roman Reigns so that all three of them can become maineventers as fast and as efficient as possible with everyone getting built up as a huge deal individually. I wouldn't mind a PPV Mainevent like Reigns vs Ambrose or Reigns vs Rollins down the line.

Imo WWE is shooting themselves in the foot by having Roman Reigns stand out too much from the group, The Shield just isn't the same with one of the guys beeing "The" guy while the other two are more and more becoming his lackeys. Roman was getting over naturally without needing to rely on such tactics by the booking team, in won't make him get over any faster (or at least not that much faster that it would be worth it), it just hinders the progress of Ambrose and Rollins.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Chrome said:


> Hopefully it does. I'm not one for DQ finishes on ppvs, but I hope this match ends with one so they can have a rematch at Wrestlemania. Preferably a TLC match like we saw at TLC 2012, just an all-out war between two great factions.


Would be pretty awesome! I'd love to at least have the group go out with a bang.



SubZero3:16 said:


> That's because it is. I sometimes wonder why people torture themselves like this. It's pretty sad really.


Sigh. Are we having fun yet?



Spoiler: Tapla Art


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> Sigh. Are we having fun yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tapla Art


Nah. People prefer to get themselves all worked up over a situation they have no control over. It's best just to sit back and watch until they wear themselves out.


----------



## CM Jewels

Dean's treatment last night...smh.


----------



## p862011

i have no problem with it wwe is pushing reigns as a baby face when they break up it is why they are planting the seeds past 4 months with reigns at survivor series,rumble record and eliminating Rollins and Ambrose,having dean tag himself in and steal the pin from reigns on raw,and reigns questioning Ambrose title reign on raw tonight


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Would be pretty awesome! I'd love to at least have the group go out with a bang.
> Sigh. Are we having fun yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tapla Art


That Tapla art is super cute as per usual!



SubZero3:16 said:


> Nah. People prefer to get themselves all worked up over a situation they have no control over. It's best just to sit back and watch until they wear themselves out.


I kinda expect this in here every now and again at this point. It was inevitable that we'd get these kinds of responses. At least it goes to show how much of an impact the Shield boys have made on certain people.



CM Jewels said:


> Dean's treatment last night...smh.


His treatment? He did great in his role. Even if it wasn't for the whole show, he had something that was actually centered around him.

Dean is my favorite of the three, always will be, and yet I'm not going to complain about his "treatment". He is the cowardly heel with a bit of a jealousy towards Roman, but unlike some he actually plays it well. A common issue I see with even the most reasonable posters on here is that if someone talented is "booked weak" or if their guy isn't winning then the character is being ruined. This is a show, guys. I know some of you aren't as worked up about it, but (although you all have every right to your opinions) I shake my head at the level of some of these responses. 

One thing that needs to be understood, if not already, is that when the shield debuted they were all of one hivemind and goal. It was all for one and one for all and so they were able to sync well with each other and all come out on top in their own way. Now? They have tasted what it feels like to be champions and that unity they once had is shattering little by little by greed and ego. In just about every situation like this greed exploits the weaknesses in others. Yeah Roman is pretty much in WWE's plans to be the one to take over when Cena is finally done, but that doesn't take away from the fact that he (as well as the Seth and Dean characters) are telling a great story here. This is the best serious drama I have seen on this show in quite some time. My guy doesn't always win, but fuck he still entertains me.

Maybe I'm just delusional, and too much of a hopeful optimist, but I see no reason to hate what is going on with those three right now. Seeing as though I ( or any of us) don't know what is going to happen, all I can do is hope. If characters wind up being ruined in the long run then I'll have my moment to complain.


----------



## #Mark

Quoth the Raven said:


> Precisely.
> 
> Reigns has always been protected. I didn't have an issue with it though, coz the other two were made to look good as well. The Shield was the true definition of "teamwork". Every member brought something to the table and all their styles meshed together beautifully.
> 
> WWE has begun changing this image to one where Ambrose and Rollins are basically the whipping boys for the faces and Reigns comes in to save the day. They are being treated like deadweight who are holding Roman back, so that the fans want him to break free and go solo but I really don't think it'll be helpful in the long run. They are pushing Reigns which is fine, but at the cost of the other two and their legacy as a team, which sucks.
> 
> Just go to WWE's FB page and look at the comments on any Shield post- they all basically say the same thing- Dean and Seth are weak as fuck and Roman saves their ass everytime. That's not the way The Shield started and not the way I'd like it to be remembered.


Very well said. This is exactly my point. I like Reigns a lot, more than 90 % of the roster, and I'm perfectly fine with them pushing him the hardest but his current super push is ruining the concept of the Shield. The Shield got over because it was the first stable in years that had three equals. With how terrible WWE is with pushes, I can't see Rollins or Ambrose getting a significant amount of attention from the WWE after the Shield is over and done with, especially if Reigns goes over them convincingly at Mania. I was fine with them subtly hinting that Reigns was the 'best' of the group, I'm even fine with him breaking the Rumble and Survivor Series records, but the fact that he gets all the big spots and victories on TV/PPVs is really disconcerting.


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

Everyone's jumping the gun a bit here. The guy's only been on the main roster for little over a year, and throughout that entire timespan, he's been part of a cohesive stable. Not much emphasis has been put in him in singles competition bar the Rumble. Is he being groomed for big things beyond the Shield? Yes. That doesn't mean he's stealing the spotlight from anyone. It's not like he's being given the Del Rio treatment, where he gets pushed to the moon right from the get-go over people more deserving, without proving himself to be a capable main-event talent. 

I think Creative have learnt from that mistake. They have actually taken their time with the whole Shield team, let them build themselves up, establish themselves amongst the big stars (Cena, 'Taker, Punk, Orton, Shaemus, Bryan, Triple H etc) for 15 months, and given them a taste of being title-holders to make sure that they're ready for ME competition once they go their seperate ways. They've done that successfully I think, and the IWC and casuals alike have constantly eaten up their performances in the ring and their promo work, it's clear that all three of them possess the capability to hit it big by themselves, Reigns and Ambrose in particular.

So I know that once the writers do pull the trigger on their speration, they will all have successful careers and title reigns. And even if the reports are true, which they're probably not, that Reigns is being positioned to replace Cena as the top face in the company, there's nothing to stop Ambrose from being the top heel in the coming years. I myself think Reigns is better suited as a heel, but Ambrose was never, ever, gonna be a face.

It annoys me when people say he's being given special treatment over the other two *solely* because of his look. Granted, he is the biggest member of the group and aesthetically is Vince's wet dream. But unlike his previous wet dreams, damn if Reigns doesn't have genuine talent and damn if he hasn't been entertaining as hell in the ring. I think he's definitely shown the potential in himself to be a top guy in the future. On the mic, he's not that great, but he doesn't have to be. All he needs to do is be a complete beast in the ring and he's set. While I don't think he's better than Ambrose and Rollins, I do think he's every bit as deserving as them.


----------



## Jammy

Cant you people see how big of a push he's getting?

Breaking Kane's record, saving Dean and Seth's ass in every match. Just go on to The Shield or WWE's facebook page, thousands of people are saying that Roman is the real star and the reason The Shield is winning. It's infuriating that this sort of booking is still working.

6 months down the line more people would agree with me that this push is killing Rollins and Ambrose. Ambrose was never chickenshit, not in front of midcard geeks, not in front of big guys. Now, he is.


----------



## truelove

As much as I like Reigns.. WWE solely focussing on Reigns is going to flop hard, nothing we hate more than having someone shoved down our throats and im starting to worry about both Rollins and Ambrose's future only plus is they have more talent than Reigns and bother younger than him but all 3 are not even in their prime yet


----------



## terrilala

I dunno, I like Ambrose but no one I know seems to like him better than Reigns or Rollins. I like him fine, and they all knew what they were signing up for and have gotten WAY more publicity than they would have normally. They are all probably having the time of their lives so get over being butthurt for someone you don't even know, they will all be fine.


----------



## CALΔMITY

terrilala said:


> I dunno, I like Ambrose but no one I know seems to like him better than Reigns or Rollins. I like him fine, and *they all knew what they were signing up for and have gotten WAY more publicity than they would have normally. They are all probably having the time of their lives so get over being butthurt for someone you don't even know, they will all be fine.*


Yup I agree wholeheartedly. As long as they're happy in what they're doing (especially Jon for me) then nothing else matters.


----------



## p862011

truelove said:


> As much as I like Reigns.. WWE solely focussing on Reigns is going to flop hard, nothing we hate more than having someone shoved down our throats and im starting to worry about both Rollins and Ambrose's future only plus is they have more talent than Reigns and bother younger than him but all 3 are not even in their prime yet


reigns is not being shoved down our throats

sheamus,lesnar,lashley was shoved down our throats

roman reigns has been in wwe for over a year and is still part of the stable he debuted in and is not beating big names or held a singles title


----------



## Eddie Ray

SubZero3:16 said:


> Nah. People prefer to get themselves all worked up over a situation they have no control over. It's best just to sit back and watch until they wear themselves out.


easy for you to say when its your favourite that is throwing the other two under the bus


----------



## p862011

terrilala said:


> I dunno, *I like Ambrose but no one I know seems to like him better than Reigns or Rollins.* I like him fine, and they all knew what they were signing up for and have gotten WAY more publicity than they would have normally. They are all probably having the time of their lives so get over being butthurt for someone you don't even know, they will all be fine.


ambrose is more of an acquired taste he isn't flashy or big like rollins and reigns even his wrestling style is very old school brawler he has a subtlety to his performances


----------



## p862011

Eddie Ray said:


> easy for you to say when its your favourite that is throwing the other two under the bus


WTF yeah roman reigns is holding these guys down he is talking shit behind thier back and burying them

roman isn't doing anything but his job and performing like anyone else on the roster get mad at wwe not roman reigns for them liking him more


----------



## SóniaPortugal

p862011 said:


> WTF yeah roman reigns is holding these guys down he is talking shit behind thier back and burying them
> 
> roman isn't doing anything but his job and performing like anyone else on the roster get mad at wwe not roman reigns for them liking him more


Roman has not done anything wrong.
However this superpush will only hurt him.
He does not have John Cena or Randy Orton fanbase to support the negative reaction that he will get(begin to have, to be more true).
On WWE facebook everybody likes him. 
But in other places people are getting against him.
We are worried about Dean and Seth, but who can suffer the most from this is Roman himself.


----------



## The Cynical Heel

p862011 said:


> reigns is not being shoved down our throats
> 
> sheamus,lesnar,lashley was shoved down our throats
> 
> roman reigns has been in wwe for over a year and is still part of the stable he debuted in and is not beating big names or held a singles title


It's obvious the guy will be put in the WWEWHC title picture after he squashes Rollins and Ambrose in a handicap match in like 2 months.


----------



## #Mark

Some of you don't get it. Most people here aren't against Roman, they don't want him to fail, they're hoping for his success but when the WWE puts him over the entire group it devalues what the Shield is supposed to be and it doesn't bode well for anyone in the group: not Ambrose, not Rollins, and not even Reigns.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> easy for you to say when its your favourite that is throwing the other two under the bus


Yeah because Reigns controls the booking  And for the record all 3 are my favourites and all 3 will be successes in the WWE. I can't call myself a supporter of talent and be so negative about their futures like the rest of you. Ambrose and Rollins will rise to the top. It may not be as soon as Reigns but trust they will get there.


----------



## CALΔMITY

#Mark said:


> Some of you don't get it. Most people here aren't against Roman, they don't want him to fail, they're hoping for his success but when the WWE puts him over the entire group *it devalues what the Shield is supposed to be* and it doesn't bode well for anyone in the group: not Ambrose, not Rollins, and not even Reigns.


It doesn't devalue anything. In the grand scheme of things, human nature (triggered by obtaining championship gold) would inevitably devalue the point of the Shield. You think they were always going to be in perfect harmony? Human nature always kicks in at some point. This is fantastic storytelling.




SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah because Reigns controls the booking  And for the record all 3 are my favourites and all 3 will be successes in the WWE. I can't call myself a supporter of talent and be so negative about their futures like the rest of you. Ambrose and Rollins will rise to the top. It may not be as soon as Reigns but trust they will get there.


Amen, girl.


----------



## The Cynical Heel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah because Reigns controls the booking  And for the record all 3 are my favourites and all 3 will be successes in the WWE. I can't call myself a supporter of talent and be so negative about their futures like the rest of you. Ambrose and Rollins will rise to the top. It may not be as soon as Reigns but trust they will get there.


They will rise to the lowcard after Reigns squashes them in a handicap match.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I'll be evil :evil:

*Orton vs. Roman* (this will happen before the end of the year)


The match can be good (Randy Orton is good and has years of experience)

But imagine the promos :side:....the promos:side:

I love Orton but he needs someone else with good mic work for him to be interesting in promos.
And Roman is not very good in that aspect.

:topic: Dean and Renee rumor remains strong and in good health


----------



## Reaper

The Cynical Heel said:


> They will rise to the lowcard after Reigns squashes them in a handicap match.


This. If not a squash, then definitely a match where Roman is already guaranteed to win. The problem is that Rollins and Ambrose aren't even a threat to the mid-card right now let alone Reigns. Can anyone in this thread predict with any kind of surity that Ambrose and Rollins will be booked in a program with Reigns where they go over even once?

If not, then the booking has already gone wrong because a program that could've been great is already suffering.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Nah. People prefer to get themselves all worked up over a situation they have no control over. It's best just to sit back and watch until they wear themselves out.


*gets popcorn*



Calahart said:


> That Tapla art is super cute as per usual!
> 
> 
> I kinda expect this in here every now and again at this point. It was inevitable that we'd get these kinds of responses. At least it goes to show how much of an impact the Shield boys have made on certain people.
> 
> 
> His treatment? He did great in his role. Even if it wasn't for the whole show, he had something that was actually centered around him.
> 
> Dean is my favorite of the three, always will be, and yet I'm not going to complain about his "treatment". He is the cowardly heel with a bit of a jealousy towards Roman, but unlike some he actually plays it well. A common issue I see with even the most reasonable posters on here is that if someone talented is "booked weak" or if their guy isn't winning then the character is being ruined. This is a show, guys. I know some of you aren't as worked up about it, but (although you all have every right to your opinions) I shake my head at the level of some of these responses.
> 
> One thing that needs to be understood, if not already, is that when the shield debuted they were all of one hivemind and goal. It was all for one and one for all and so they were able to sync well with each other and all come out on top in their own way. Now? They have tasted what it feels like to be champions and that unity they once had is shattering little by little by greed and ego. In just about every situation like this greed exploits the weaknesses in others. Yeah Roman is pretty much in WWE's plans to be the one to take over when Cena is finally done, but that doesn't take away from the fact that he (as well as the Seth and Dean characters) are telling a great story here. This is the best serious drama I have seen on this show in quite some time. My guy doesn't always win, but fuck he still entertains me.
> 
> Maybe I'm just delusional, and too much of a hopeful optimist, but I see no reason to hate what is going on with those three right now. Seeing as though I ( or any of us) don't know what is going to happen, all I can do is hope. If characters wind up being ruined in the long run then I'll have my moment to complain.


^ :agree: It's really much healthier to look at it for what it is--a scripted show. Some people are going to like where the storyline goes, and some aren't. I personally like the fact that The Shield have an actual story, that the story is progressing, and that it's doing so at a good pace. I love them together, but they can't stay that way forever. In the process of the split, someone is going to have to move forward first. Even though Roman is my least favorite in the group, I have no problem with him getting there first because it finishes the story they've been telling. 

If Seth and Dean are seriously dumped after and I can't stand it, then I do what I typically do with a show I don't like: Stop watching because I can't control its direction. For now, I'm enjoying the ride--the way I see it, we have some pretty good reasons to tune in (especially since Punk's departure). Seth and Dean seem to be enjoying themselves right now where they're at, so I don't see why we should be more concerned than they are about their futures--they know better than we do what's in store for them.



razzathereaver said:


> Everyone's jumping the gun a bit here. The guy's only been on the main roster for little over a year, and throughout that entire timespan, he's been part of a cohesive stable. Not much emphasis has been put in him in singles competition bar the Rumble. Is he being groomed for big things beyond the Shield? Yes. That doesn't mean he's stealing the spotlight from anyone. It's not like he's being given the Del Rio treatment, where he gets pushed to the moon right from the get-go over people more deserving, without proving himself to be a capable main-event talent.
> 
> I think Creative have learnt from that mistake. They have actually taken their time with the whole Shield team, let them build themselves up, establish themselves amongst the big stars (Cena, 'Taker, Punk, Orton, Shaemus, Bryan, Triple H etc) for 15 months, and given them a taste of being title-holders to make sure that they're ready for ME competition once they go their seperate ways. They've done that successfully I think, and the IWC and casuals alike have constantly eaten up their performances in the ring and their promo work, it's clear that all three of them possess the capability to hit it big by themselves, Reigns and Ambrose in particular.
> 
> So I know that once the writers do pull the trigger on their speration, they will all have successful careers and title reigns. And even if the reports are true, which they're probably not, that Reigns is being positioned to replace Cena as the top face in the company, there's nothing to stop Ambrose from being the top heel in the coming years. I myself think Reigns is better suited as a heel, but Ambrose was never, ever, gonna be a face.
> 
> It annoys me when people say he's being given special treatment over the other two *solely* because of his look. Granted, he is the biggest member of the group and aesthetically is Vince's wet dream. But unlike his previous wet dreams, damn if Reigns doesn't have genuine talent and damn if he hasn't been entertaining as hell in the ring. I think he's definitely shown the potential in himself to be a top guy in the future. On the mic, he's not that great, but he doesn't have to be. All he needs to do is be a complete beast in the ring and he's set. While I don't think he's better than Ambrose and Rollins, I do think he's every bit as deserving as them.


(Y)


----------



## LPPrince

For all we know this seemingly slow build for Roman can fail and it ends up being Ambrose and Rollins who rise to the top.

People said that Morrison was Michaels and Miz was Jannetty. Weeeeeeeell...we saw how that turned out

But my vote is for ALL three to succeed. I want them all to be huge stars.

Who knows, maybe years in the future we'll see them Triple Threat at Mania for the World title. :O


----------



## Reaper

LPPrince said:


> For all we know this seemingly slow build for Roman can fail and it ends up being Ambrose and Rollins who rise to the top.
> 
> People said that Morrison was Michaels and Miz was Jannetty. Weeeeeeeell...we saw how that turned out
> 
> But my vote is for ALL three to succeed. I want them all to be huge stars.
> 
> Who knows, maybe years in the future we'll see them Triple Threat at Mania for the World title. :O


Terrible example  

One is no longer in the WWE, while the other peaked way too soon and is in a bad enough spot that it's like he no longer even exists.


----------



## LPPrince

Reaper Jones said:


> Terrible example
> 
> One is no longer in the WWE, while the other peaked way too soon and is in a bad enough spot that it's like he no longer even exists.


Of the two though, Miz WAS more successful is my point.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I want Reigns to be successful, but I do dislike the way WWE are trying to change how they want The Shield to be remembered. They've gone from a dominant stable who worked well together with epic teamwork, everyone had a role to play and the chemistry was awesome... now, instead, they're the two weaklings who need Roman to save the day. This will ruin any potential legacy they might have had after breaking up.

I'm amazed that this booking is working to be honest as it seems a lot of fans are legitimately behind Reigns and Reigns alone.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> *If Seth and Dean are seriously dumped after and I can't stand it, then I do what I typically do with a show I don't like: Stop watching because I can't control its direction*. For now, I'm enjoying the ride--the way I see it, we have some pretty good reasons to tune in (especially since Punk's departure). Seth and Dean seem to be enjoying themselves right now where they're at, so I don't see why we should be more concerned than they are about their futures--they know better than we do what's in store for them.


Same here. That's all one can really do. 
I'd still stalk Dean and the other boys to keep in touch with what they're doing, though. :side:



Having said that...
























Okay I'm in a better mood, already.


----------



## LPPrince

Which is why I would prefer someone like Rollins to win the Triple Threat.

Peacemaker, is in the MIDDLE of the other two, etc etc

Bring it back down to an equal dynamic


----------



## Reaper

LPPrince said:


> Which is why I would prefer someone like Rollins to win the Triple Threat.
> 
> Peacemaker, is in the MIDDLE of the other two, etc etc
> 
> Bring it back down to an equal dynamic


Reigns pinned Punk, laid out Henry with a Spear, tossed out 11 men in the rumble, eliminated 5 superstars at SS and hasn't been pinned in what seems like a year and you're expecting Rollins or Ambrose to actually be booked to go over him?

Honestly, and I swear. If either one of the two pin him in any of the matches they're in, I will buy the WWE network when I move to the States in 2015 and post a copy of my receipt in here. I am that sure that neither are going to be booked to go over Reigns at this point.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Same here. That's all one can really do.
> I'd still stalk Dean and the other boys to keep in touch with what they're doing, though. :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'm in a better mood, already.


Me too :lol Tumblr might be my new best friend then.

The power of Ambrollins. Now I feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Blommen

My main concern isn't as much that Dean and Seth will suffer as it's that Roman will suffer. If they give him the push after 'Mania it looks like they're going to give him he's gonna end worse for it in the long run. Look, I like the guy, great look, great athleticism, good charisma, but just. is. not. ready. He is going to bomb hard if he gets a main event run, he's just not good enough yet. He has been so blessed to be working with two guys like Ambrose and Rollins and fuck, he's feuded with both Bryan and Kane and he's improved a shit ton, it's not that either but putting him on a roll a la Sheamus or Ryback or Del Rio is going to straight up kill his career. He's just not there yet, just like those guys and it doesn't matter how much WWE wants him to succeed. If he's not ready and the crowd hasn't fully embraced him, he shouldn't get the push.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Me too :lol Tumblr might be my new best friend then.
> 
> The power of Ambrollins. Now I feel warm and fuzzy.


Same here my friend. I guess I should get some rest. I have a long week ahead of me. :sad:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Blommen said:


> My main concern isn't as much that Dean and Seth will suffer as it's that Roman will suffer. If they give him the push after 'Mania it looks like they're going to give him he's gonna end worse for it in the long run. Look, I like the guy, great look, great athleticism, good charisma, but just. is. not. ready. He is going to bomb hard if he gets a main event run, he's just not good enough yet. He has been so blessed to be working with two guys like Ambrose and Rollins and fuck, he's feuded with both Bryan and Kane and he's improved a shit ton, it's not that either but putting him on a roll a la Sheamus or Ryback or Del Rio is going to straight up kill his career. He's just not there yet, just like those guys and it doesn't matter how much WWE wants him to succeed. If he's not ready and the crowd hasn't fully embraced him, he shouldn't get the push.


As far as we know now, he's just primed to break out and maybe be The Guy in the future. There aren't any indications that he's going to main-event right away. 

They've managed to sit on pushing him to the moon this long--Sheamus, Ryback, and Del Rio didn't have the time he's had to develop organically within a group. Wait and see first, I say.



Calahart said:


> Same here my friend. I guess I should get some rest. I have a long week ahead of me. :sad:


 *hug* Good night, Caly!


----------



## Blommen

JacqSparrow said:


> As far as we know now, he's just primed to break out and maybe be The Guy in the future. There aren't any indications that he's going to main-event right away.
> 
> They've managed to sit on pushing him to the moon this long--Sheamus, Ryback, and Del Rio didn't have the time he's had to develop organically within a group. Wait and see first, I say.


true, but sheamus, ryback and Del Rio weren't as green as Roman is when they got their push, they'd all been in the business for several years before getting the push. Roman has literally only been wrestling a couple of years. and even though does have a much higher ceilling he's not there yet. And i honestly do think it's starting to look like it's going to be that kind of push. record breaking RR appearance, SS domination, the signs are there man. I hope I'm wrong and you are right and they don't squander a great talent by rushing him but I got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Joshi Judas

It will be interesting to see which member is where around Summerslam.


----------



## The Cynical Heel

Quoth the Raven said:


> It will be interesting to see which member is where around Summerslam.


Reigns defending his WWEWHC title and Ambrose and Rollins jobbing to guys debuting from NXT.


----------



## tbp82

The Cynical Heel said:


> Reigns defending his WWEWHC title and Ambrose and Rollins jobbing to guys debuting from NXT.


Since you have the Bullet Club there. Wanted to point out that Tama Tonga (brother of WWE's Camacho and son of Meng/Haku) looks a lot like Roman Reigns. I know Tama Tonga is more of a high flyer but I'm shocked he's not in NXT by now.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Better off in New Japan tbh. Not that he's a standout member of Bullet Club too though.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

:lmao people react like Reigns is the worst thing that ever happened to the company while that same company still has JTG and Khali around. I do wonder where people get these facts about Ambrose and Rollins getting depushed :hmm:. I'll enjoy the shield untill they break up, and after they break up I'll wait and see what happens. I was in the beginning a bit scared for Rollins, but since he has improved his mic skills these last couple of weeks my worries are gone. 










Like wwe will ever drop the ball with this awesome dude.:cool2




JacqSparrow said:


> Pretty much, I think. Except they don't have as many members :lol. My favorites from back in the day were F4 (they're known as JVKV now but they've mostly gone solo) and 5566 (also broken up). The first group does a lot of ballads and only one member can dance, and the second group mixes it up more with R&B, hiphop, rap, pop, and rock influences.
> 
> And they liked their long hair :lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Thanks for the info I'll definitely check them out. I have this obsession with asian music.


----------



## cindel25

Now that I sober up....can I be serious for a moment? 

Lol I can't.. 

I think it was wrong for FLAWLESS HAIR to call Renee "baby girl" It was not right for his character and I honestly don't believe he would say something like that. He should have said "sweetheart" or "beautiful". 

CAT BURGULAR letting hoes knows what's up! Yes yes, all ladies behind me want some of COMMUNITY DICK.


----------



## The Cynical Heel

psycho bunny said:


> :lmao people react like Reigns is the worst thing that ever happened to the company while that same company still has JTG and Khali around. I do wonder where people get these facts about Ambrose and Rollins getting depushed :hmm:. I'll enjoy the shield untill they break up, and after they break up I'll wait and see what happens. I was in the beginning a bit scared for Rollins, but since he has improved his mic skills these last couple of weeks my worries are gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like wwe will ever drop the ball with this awesome dude.:cool2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info I'll definitely check them out. I have this obsession with asian music.


JTG and Khali aren't pushed over people better than them currently.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> Having said that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'm in a better mood, already.


The truth is strong in this one :lmao


(and by ladies we all know Rollins means himself

I'M KIDDING.... maybe)


----------



## Reaper

The Shield "wait and see" club memberships on the rise ...

And people are wondering why people are complaining


----------



## SóniaPortugal

cindel25 said:


> Now that I sober up....can I be serious for a moment?
> 
> Lol I can't..
> 
> I think it was wrong for FLAWLESS HAIR to call Renee "baby girl" It was not right for his character and I honestly don't believe he would say something like that. He should have said "sweetheart" or "beautiful".
> 
> CAT BURGULAR letting hoes knows what's up! Yes yes, all ladies behind me want some of COMMUNITY DICK.



Only now I understand who is:

CAT BURGULAR e COMMUNITY DICK


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

The Cynical Heel said:


> JTG and Khali aren't pushed over people better than them currently.



Khali is a former world heavyweight champion, and JTG is still on the roster probably getting more money then any of us for doing nothing


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

cindel25 said:


> Now that I sober up....can I be serious for a moment?
> 
> Lol I can't..
> 
> I think it was wrong for FLAWLESS HAIR to call Renee "baby girl" It was not right for his character and I honestly don't believe he would say something like that. He should have said "sweetheart" or "beautiful".
> 
> CAT BURGULAR letting hoes knows what's up! Yes yes, all ladies behind me want some of COMMUNITY DICK.


:lol thank god you are still around jeez people getting so gloomy these days.


----------



## The Cynical Heel

psycho bunny said:


> Khali is a former world heavyweight champion, and JTG is still on the roster probably getting more money then any of us for doing nothing


I was fortunately not watching when Khali was WHC, so he's doing nothing to me, and who the fuck cares about JTG. That guy can't get even on Superstars lol.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

The Cynical Heel said:


> I was fortunately not watching when Khali was WHC, so he's doing nothing to me, and who the fuck cares about JTG. That guy can't get even on Superstars lol.



You are lucky you weren't around back then, a guy that probably doesn't even know how to speak his own language that has that damn title around his waste. :lol JTG doesn't even do house shows anymore, seriously why is he still around give his spot to somebody else.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Dean Ambrose is super cute.
He took CM Punk place when comes to Gifs 
Everything he does, says ends a gif on Tumblr


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Reaper Jones said:


> The Shield "wait and see" club memberships on the rise ...
> 
> And people are wondering why people are complaining


I prefer to be in that wait and see club then on the side that bitch and moan all the time about things that might not even happen.


----------



## cindel25

SóniaPortugal said:


> Only now I understand who is:
> 
> CAT BURGULAR e COMMUNITY DICK


Hey boo! 











psycho bunny said:


> :lol thank god you are still around jeez people getting so gloomy these days.


I'm still around off and on. People just need to relax and enjoy the D. :angel


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Dean likes send kisses to people :angel


----------



## Reaper

psycho bunny said:


> I prefer to be in that wait and see club then on the side that bitch and moan all the time about things that might not even happen.


Different people have different thresholds. I prefer bitching and moaning as opposed to waiting and seeing .. for me, "Waiting and seeing" is beginning stages of learning to live within the confines of stockholm syndrome.

Bryan's push would never have happened had people continued to simply wait and see and not started hijacking shows and main events left, right and centre.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

cindel25 said:


> Hey boo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still around off and on. People just need to relax and enjoy the D. :angel


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SóniaPortugal said:


> Dean likes send kisses to people :angel














Reaper Jones said:


> Different people have different thresholds. I prefer bitching and moaning as opposed to waiting and seeing .. for me, "Waiting and seeing" is beginning stages of learning to live within the confines of stockholm syndrome.
> 
> Bryan's push would never have happened had people continued to simply wait and see and not started hijacking shows and main events left, right and centre.


I agree with your Bryan reference, but the shield are still in the main event and we do not know 100% what will happen with each member after they disband. So why not enjoy it untill then cheer up.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

So Cute


----------



## NeyNey

Finally I'm done reading 30+ sites, what a mess, jeez. :lmao 

Last night was a "Deans faces" night. :banderas
How awesome was it when Henry came down.. Ambrose being GOAT again, Reigns and Rollins laughing :lmao :lmao :lmao 
So awesome! 



WynterWarm12 said:


> Dean and his freakin faces :lmao












enaldo ... Why are you so awesome Ambrose.. why... 



RaneGaming said:


> http://vimeo.com/86385135
> 58 seconds in
> “CM Who? Huh? That’s Dean Ambrose right there the United States Champion.”


Thank you SO much for posting that video.. Rollins is fantastic. Seriously. 
"_THAT'S_ the United States Champion! That's the man, you all _WISH_ you could be and _THAT'S_ the man all your ladies wanna _BE_ with tonight!!!!" :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap SETH MOTHERFUCKING ROLLINS! BAAAAAAM, In your faces!!!!



x78 said:


> *I mean that the IWC are always going to shit on musclebound, good-looking wrestlers who get any kind of push. And I hate talking about the 'IWC' and generalizing in that way, but it's true in this case.* People shit on Ryback for no reason and made up all kinds of bullshit about him, and the same thing is happening here.
> 
> *I also prefer Ambrose and Rollins, Ambrose is my joint favorite wrestler ever, but there's no need to shit on Reigns unless they turn him into another Sheamus, an unlikable character who is harming the product. That hasn't happened and Reigns is great ATM, so the hate on here is totally unwarranted. It's basically a bunch of people complaining about something that hasn't happened yet.*


...and that's one of the reasons why you are one of my favorite posters on WF. 

So, for me, last night was nice, LOOOOOOOVED Dean, Applause to Rollins after I saw that video and Reigns was awesome with his face when Henry came out, spearing him and built more tension. :banderas


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> Finally I'm done reading 30+ sites, what a mess, jeez. :lmao
> 
> Last night was a "Deans faces" night. :banderas
> How awesome was it when Henry came down.. Ambrose being GOAT again, Reigns and Rollins laughing :lmao :lmao :lmao
> So awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enaldo ... Why are you so awesome Ambrose.. why...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you SO much for posting that video.. Rollins is fantastic. Seriously.
> "_THAT'S_ the United States Champion! That's the man, you all _WISH_ you could be and _THAT'S_ the man all your ladies wanna _BE_ with tonight!!!!" :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap SETH MOTHERFUCKING ROLLINS! BAAAAAAM, In your faces!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...and that's one of the reasons why you are one of my favorite posters on WF.
> 
> So, for me, last night was nice, LOOOOOOOVED Dean, Applause to Rollins after I saw that video and Reigns was awesome with his face when Henry came out, spearing him and built more tension. :banderas


Just this entire post.

Ambrose looked like such a wrestler last night (I know this sounds dumb cos that's obviously what he is, but please tell me that some of you get what I mean by this.) He knows how to sell for his opponent and still make himself look strong. He really does just get it. His use of arm work near the beginning of the match was spot on. His epic heel taunting, like blowing kisses and laying along the top rope. Cut him open and he bleeds heel, through and through. 

I thought all three of them stepping up onto the apron last night when they had their face off against the wyatts was such a strong image, so pissed I haven't seen a gif of it yet. :no::no:

Seth Rollins is the ultimate wing man :lol


----------



## Deptford

tylermoxreigns said:


> Just this entire post.
> 
> *Ambrose looked like such a wrestler last night* (I know this sounds dumb cos that's obviously what he is, but please tell me that some of you get what I mean by this.) He knows how to sell for his opponent and still make himself look strong. He really does just get it. His use of arm work near the beginning of the match was spot on. His epic heel taunting, like blowing kisses and laying along the top rope. Cut him open and he bleeds heel, through and through.
> 
> I thought all three of them stepping up onto the apron last night when they had their face off against the wyatts was such a strong image, so pissed I haven't seen a gif of it yet. :no::no:
> 
> Seth Rollins is the ultimate wing man :lol


I know exactly what you mean, I kept posting about it too :lol 
He is 1000% heel and you just don't see that these days. I doubt that many wrestlers know, appreciate, or understands the psychology and job that comes along with being heel through and through as much as Ambrose does. 
Being a "chickenshit" heel is a lost art and Ambrose just painted a masterpiece of it last night. Such a thing of beauty. 
I think he can even be better than Punk as a complete package heel but he is so subtle, it might not get noticed by the masses but I don't care. As long as I'm noticing it I'm happy.  

That staredown was intense too. Everyone was marking out for it in the RAW discussion thread. I liked it a lot. It felt like a gang war and someone was about to get shot :gun:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

NeyNey said:


> enaldo ... Why are you so awesome Ambrose.. why...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you SO much for posting that video.. Rollins is fantastic. Seriously.
> "_THAT'S_ the United States Champion! That's the man, you all _WISH_ you could be and _THAT'S_ the man all your ladies wanna _BE_ with tonight!!!!" :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap SETH MOTHERFUCKING ROLLINS! BAAAAAAM, In your faces!!!!


no problem it needed posted <3 you should have seen the few of us in chat last night it was like a swimming pool.


----------



## Deptford

I keep forgetting about chat


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Malakai said:


> Tell that to the guys in your sig


The Wyatt's aren't getting pushed. Not REALLY. They're just getting the same typical monster heel booking that guys like Umaga, Kozlov, etc have gotten. They're gonna book Rusev the same way. It all ends the same way, one of the top guys beats them and their push ends. That's how the WWE handles monster heels, and in fact, it's already been set up, he's facing Cena at Mania. I *guarantee* you that in one years time, Reigns will be WWE Champion and Bray Wyatt will be a completely different character who's doing comedy with Santino. This story does not have a happy ending.



psycho bunny said:


> I agree with your Bryan reference, but the shield are still in the main event and we do not know 100% what will happen with each member after they disband. So why not enjoy it untill then cheer up.


After 23 years of seeing their track record with different types of talent, I can take a pretty good god damn guess.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RaneGaming said:


> no problem it needed posted <3 you should have seen the few of us in chat last night it was like a swimming pool.


Please tell me we're doing this chat during Elimination Chamber!!!!! 
Damn UK time difference means I can never get in on that w/ you guys :sad::no:


----------



## Deptford

tylermoxreigns said:


> Please tell me we're doing this chat during Elimination Chamber!!!!!
> Damn UK time difference means I can never get in on that w/ you guys :sad::no:



damn... we need to figure out a way to make it work. :sad:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

tylermoxreigns said:


> Please tell me we're doing this chat during Elimination Chamber!!!!!
> Damn UK time difference means I can never get in on that w/ you guys :sad::no:





Deptford said:


> damn... we need to figure out a way to make it work. :sad:


I Host it for all raw's and PPV'S

but we could set up a Sunday Recap day something from 12PM uk time till Late


----------



## simottaja

I did not like the way that Henry Vs Ambrose ended, it made Dean look really weak(again). I'm not saying that Ambrose should have beaten Henry cleanly, but if they wanted to have a DQ finish, I think that Ambrose should have gotten himself DQ'd instead, and not having Rollins and Reigns jump in. I'm guessing that there will be a rematch next week where Ambrose will get the win.


----------



## Deptford

simottaja said:


> I did not like the way that Henry Vs Ambrose ended, it made Dean look really weak(again). I'm not saying that Ambrose should have beaten Henry cleanly, but if they wanted to have a DQ finish, I think that Ambrose should have gotten himself DQ'd instead, and not having Rollins and Reigns jump in. I'm guessing that there will be a rematch next week where Ambrose will get the win.


At least he got a match to showcase himself though. But yeah, hopefully it sets up for more title defenses on RAW. 

I can't imagine henry eating Ambrose's finisher though (what's it called again?) just from a psychical POV lol. I don't even know if Ambrose could get his arms around Henry's neck


----------



## Deptford

RaneGaming said:


> but we could set up a Sunday Recap day something from 12PM uk time till Late


haha that would be fun


----------



## terrilala

Reaper Jones said:


> Different people have different thresholds. I prefer bitching and moaning as opposed to waiting and seeing .. for me, "Waiting and seeing" is beginning stages of learning to live within the confines of stockholm syndrome.
> 
> Bryan's.


waiting and seeing equals Stockholm's Syndrome??? fpalm


----------



## terrilala

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Wyatt's aren't getting pushed. Not REALLY.


Please, they're getting a very big push


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'm gonna be watching EC live. Can't miss Shield/Wyatts. Tbh at the minute I'm only buying the PPV for that so.... I'll be down for joining the chat live then


----------



## tbp82

simottaja said:


> I did not like the way that Henry Vs Ambrose ended, it made Dean look really weak(again). I'm not saying that Ambrose should have beaten Henry cleanly, but if they wanted to have a DQ finish, I think that Ambrose should have gotten himself DQ'd instead, and not having Rollins and Reigns jump in. I'm guessing that there will be a rematch next week where Ambrose will get the win.


Based on WWE current booking *if* they continued the Henry story would be one of these scenarios

1.) Henry beats Rollins by DQ on Smackdown where he needs saving

2.) Reigns beats Henry clean because he doesn't need saving

3.) Reigns has Henry beat and Ambrose jumps Henry causing Reigns to be DQd although Reigns didn't need saving.


----------



## Bushmaster

Reaper Jones said:


> Different people have different thresholds. I prefer bitching and moaning as opposed to waiting and seeing .. for me, "Waiting and seeing" is beginning stages of learning to live within the confines of stockholm syndrome.
> 
> Bryan's push would never have happened had people continued to simply wait and see and not started hijacking shows and main events left, right and centre.


I agree (Y)

I do think it is kind of early to tell if Dean and Seth will go nowhere but i understand why some people including me are worried. If they look so weak now compared to Roman then how much worse will they get later when they split since we know how well WWE does using midcard talent atm. They are extremely talented but sometimes i think WWE doesn't care about talent at all when i see Sandow and Ziggler jobbing every week.


If i were to buy EC it would be for Wyatts vs Shield, i am amazed how it has the best storyline in WWE atm. Yes, i am liking it better than the WWEWHC story. Really hoping the match doesn't disappoint, The Shield are all small when up against the Wyatts. Rowan and Harper look so much bigger than Roman, it will be interesting how they will book the match so all their styles mesh.


----------



## Deptford

SoupBro said:


> I agree (Y)
> 
> I do think it is kind of early to tell if Dean and Seth will go nowhere but i understand why some people including me are worried. If they look so weak now compared to Roman then how much worse will they get later when they split since we know how well WWE does using midcard talent atm. They are extremely talented but sometimes i think WWE doesn't care about talent at all when i see Sandow and Ziggler jobbing every week.


I really wouldn't even care what direction the breakup went in if there was just a hint somewhere for me in here to diminish my insecurity that Ambrose was gonna be ok afterwards and still on TV every week.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> I know exactly what you mean, I kept posting about it too :lol
> *He is 1000% heel and you just don't see that these days. I doubt that many wrestlers know, appreciate, or understands the psychology and job that comes along with being heel through and through as much as Ambrose does.
> Being a "chickenshit" heel is a lost art and Ambrose just painted a masterpiece of it last night.* Such a thing of beauty.
> I think he can even be better than Punk as a complete package heel but he is so subtle, it might not get noticed by the masses but I don't care. As long as I'm noticing it I'm happy.
> 
> That staredown was intense too. Everyone was marking out for it in the RAW discussion thread. I liked it a lot. It felt like a gang war and someone was about to get shot :gun:


I agree with all of this, but especially the bolded and more-so the underlined part. I mean what the hell were people expecting? For Ambrose to defeat Henry clean? People would still bitch no matter what. Last night's match was completely realistic and Ambrose's use of facial expression and body language did more than what purely selling moves can do. I wish everyone on the roster would learn from him.



Reaper Jones said:


> The Shield "wait and see" club memberships on the rise ...
> 
> And people are wondering why people are complaining


I'm in this wait and see club because I feel that there's no need to hijack any show for the shield like how people do for Bryan. His situation is a different one entirely from the Shield. I don't believe anything is going wrong and so I'm going to continue to watch what happens to those three and base my judgements off of what I see with my own two eyes.

I do wonder why people are complaining, but at the same time it's expected and to each their own. 



Deptford said:


> At least he got a match to showcase himself though. But yeah, hopefully it sets up for more title defenses on RAW.
> 
> I can't imagine henry eating Ambrose's finisher though (what's it called again?) just from a psychical POV lol. I don't even know if Ambrose could get his arms around Henry's neck


The Headlock Driver. Yeah...no. There is no believable way that Ambrose could have pulled that off unless he did a half-assed one from the air. He isn't the high flying type, so...no.

He did get to showcase himself. He may have not won the match, but that goes back to what I was saying before. No one would have been happy with either outcome.


----------



## Bushmaster

Deptford said:


> I agree that it's not a good look for The Shield to go out on. That's my only real problem with it. The split is really dramatic and intriguing and subtle, which are all the things I look for in great stories, but I wish they had gone a different direction than the "Breakout Star arises and so the jobbers get mad" story.
> 
> No one's gonna remember the dominant Shield from a year ago when their singles pushes start, all they are gonna remember is how weak Dean and Seth looked at the end there.* I have no problem with turmoil and the group starting to look weaker, but it should be played up more to them looking weak as a *_*UNIT*_ *instead of what they're doing now.*
> 
> 
> Actually I really wouldn't even care if there was just a hint somewhere for me in here to diminish my insecurity that Ambrose was gonna be ok afterwards and still on TV every week.


Agree with this 100%, what i loved about the Shield was that they were a team. They were unstoppable as a team but it just doesn't look like that anymore. I can also see your point in how people will remember how Dean and Seth if they continue to be looked as afterthoughts. Seth has showcased alot in his singles matches so i'm hoping people will remember how great he was then. :rollins


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> The Headlock Driver. Yeah...no. There is no believable way that Ambrose could have pulled that off unless he did a half-assed one from the air. He isn't the high flying type, so...no.
> 
> He did get to showcase himself. He may have not won the match, but that goes back to what I was saying before. No one would have been happy with either outcome.


Agreed. I was wondering how Ambrose's finisher was going to work on Henry. It didn't look feasible for a guy his size. Maybe he needs another finisher like a submission maneouver or some sort. So that Ambrose has two finishers like Cena's AA and what he calls an STF and Bryan's running knee and No lock.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Agreed. I was wondering how Ambrose's finisher was going to work on Henry. It didn't look feasible for a guy his size. Maybe he needs another finisher like a submission maneouver or some sort. So that Ambrose has two finishers like Cena's AA and what he calls an STF and Bryan's running knee and No lock.


At the house show I went to Ambrose pulled a type of submission move on Kofi, but not necessarily as a finisher. I can picture him adopting some sort of submission finisher in the future.


----------



## Deptford

Calahart said:


> At the house show I went to Ambrose pulled a type of submission move on Kofi, but not necessarily as a finisher. I can picture him adopting some sort of submission finisher in the future.


Ambrose's chickenwing stretch is second to none! His submissions look really great so i hope he gets to incorporate more of them into his fights when necceary! I prefer them to Bryan's, but I prefer Ambrose everything to anyone's anything most of the time so I wouldn't take my comparisons so much to heart. I probably need to stop with them


----------



## Wynter

So yeah....those Wyatts and Shield fellas are selling the shit out of the Elimination Chamber, yeah?
Best thing going on in that PPV, am i right or am i right? 

(This thread is getting depressing, bring in some happy damn it  )

Nah, nothing wrong with a little debating, but we're going in circles here lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> So yeah....those Wyatts and Shield fellas are selling the shit out of the Elimination Chamber, yeah?
> Best thing going on in that PPV, am i right or am i right?
> 
> (This thread is getting depressing, bring in some happy damn it  )
> 
> Nah, nothing wrong with a little debating, but we're going in circles here lol


Wynter my partner in crime! Those late night chats give folks a lot to smile about during the work day. :lol


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> Wynter my partner in crime! Those late night chats give folks a lot to smile about during the work day. :lol


Girrrrl, we don't know how to behave in that chat :lol

Love it though. Best part of Monday Night Raw


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice

let get it going again!


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> (This thread is getting depressing, bring in some happy damn it  )


Found these and now I can go to work in a good mood.



















Yes please and thank you.


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice
> 
> let get it going again!


count me in!


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice
> 
> let get it going again!


I would join you guys, but duty calls. :\

Have fun chatting!


----------



## Wynter

Calahart said:


> Found these and now I can go to work in a good mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please and thank you.


Caly coming through :banderas

Dean, that sexy fucking bastard


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Found these and now I can go to work in a good mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please and thank you.


At least he runs like a normal person now :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



terrilala said:


> Please, they're getting a very big push


Any "push" that doesn't result in a world championship is not a real push, and this certainly won't. They're just building up the Wyatt's to be fed to Cena. By this time next year, Bray won't mean dick. Just like Barrett in Nexus. They don't have a clue how to use real talent. Reigns is the only guy on the roster getting a serious, genuine push who hasn't already made it to that level.


----------



## terrilala

But you are projecting your own fears, I think Bray has a great future, and a push is a push, no matter where it ends up


----------



## Kratosx23

The only push is a world championship, that's my point. So no, a push is not a push no matter where it ends up, every push ends up the same because there's only one outcome to a push. If you don't win the title, you never got pushed to begin with and you're in no better spot than the rest of the jobbers on the roster. That's the only thing that has any value.

He doesn't have a future. They've screwed up talent like him TIME AND TIME again. It's not even a fear at this point, I'm not FEARING that they'll fuck him up, I KNOW that they'll fuck him up. It's only a question of how soon. I'll say it again, Reigns is the ONLY guy on this roster touching a world championship who hasn't already. The absolute only one. Not Bray, not Ambrose, not Rollins, not Cesaro, not Zayn, etc. With one title, pushes are too scarce and they won't be given out anywhere near as liberally as they have been in the past, it's down to the bare minimum just like it was in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## terrilala

I'll agree with you about just one title, they need more than one that actually means something again.


----------



## Deptford

The unified title wouldn't be a problem if we were actually in a new age. It's a problem when you have people that have been on top for a decade in the scene for it.


----------



## Telos

SóniaPortugal said:


> I'll be evil :evil:
> 
> *Orton vs. Roman* (this will happen before the end of the year)
> 
> 
> The match can be good (Randy Orton is good and has years of experience)
> 
> But imagine the promos :side:....the promos:side:
> 
> I love Orton but he needs someone else with good mic work for him to be interesting in promos.
> And Roman is not very good in that aspect.
> 
> :topic: Dean and Renee rumor remains strong and in good health


:lol the promos...

Also what a swerve it would be if Rollins won the US title and not Reigns in a potential triple threat match. Everyone expecting Reigns to go over and then boom, the underdog swoops in and takes it. That would be quite a way to take off Rollins' singles career and put him on even footing with the other two.


----------



## truelove

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Any "push" that doesn't result in a world championship is not a real push, and this certainly won't. They're just building up the Wyatt's to be fed to Cena. By this time next year, Bray won't mean dick. Just like Barrett in Nexus. They don't have a clue how to use real talent. Reigns is the only guy on the roster getting a serious, genuine push who hasn't already made it to that level.


Someone actually gets it


----------



## terrilala

let's see in a year. Or keep reading those Miss Cleo tarot cards


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



truelove said:


> Someone actually gets it


And really, you'd have to be just blindly optimistic at this point not to get it. It's not like this is some grand revelation, they show you over and over again that they have no idea how to book the best characters.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

The Shield has become Roman Reigns and those other two guys. Sad. The camera was just focused on Reigns during the staredown. WWE needs to stop treating Reigns like a king. He is clearly the less talented of the three.


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> You left us hanging in the chat *Telos*!


LOL my bad :lol didn't think anyone would notice I snuck out of there, I'll be more thoughtful next time!


----------



## Kratosx23

JoseBxNYC said:


> The Shield has become Roman Reigns and those other two guys. Sad. The camera was just focused on Reigns during the staredown. WWE needs to stop treating Reigns like a king. He is clearly the less talented of the three.


Since when has that EVER mattered to them? You should expect it by now, Vince has been all about no talent and the look since Hogan got pushed.


----------



## truelove

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And really, you'd have to be just blindly optimistic at this point not to get it. It's not like this is some grand revelation, they show you over and over again that they have no idea how to book the best characters.


At first The shield were built as future 3 big stars but once survivor series ended, it was narrowed to Rollins and Reigns as the only good looking shield members and since the punk fued its crystal clear Reigns will have the title by next year, Wyatts are done once Cena buries them at extreme rules.. bray and rollins are the only other two besides reigns to have any success because they are both actually really young
Ambrose is done once Reigns finishes him off and its a fucking shame


----------



## truelove

JoseBxNYC said:


> The Shield has become Roman Reigns and those other two guys. Sad. The camera was just focused on Reigns during the staredown. WWE needs to stop treating Reigns like a king. He is clearly the less talented of the three.


Rollins is the complete package now.. and a top 10 wreslter in the entire world talent wise and WWE will never notice because of his athletic build not his football genetic freak build reigns has


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



truelove said:


> At first The shield were built as future 3 big stars but once survivor series ended, it was narrowed to Rollins and Reigns as the only good looking shield members and since the punk fued its crystal clear Reigns will have the title by next year, Wyatts are done once Cena buries them at extreme rules.. bray and rollins are the only other two besides reigns to have any success because they are both actually really young
> Ambrose is done once Reigns finishes him off and its a fucking shame


Bray and Rollins aren't getting any success, don't kid yourself.

Although, for the record, Bray > Ambrose, so if he does, at least the better man will have gotten his due. But neither will.


----------



## TheHidden01

I would take Psycho Ambrose over Bray any day.

TH


----------



## truelove

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bray and Rollins aren't getting any success, don't kid yourself.
> 
> Although, for the record, *Bray > Ambrose*, so if he does, at least the better man will have gotten his due. But neither will.


Rollins and Bray are the only ones who can sniff at it, im not completely sold that they are not going be sent where the barrets and sandows have gone
agreed with the bold, Ambrose is really great as a heel but will be served to upcoming babyfaces and hes a guenia pig for the roman reigns mega push


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bray and Rollins aren't getting any success, don't kid yourself.
> 
> Although, for the record, *Bray > Ambrose*, so if he does, at least the better man will have gotten his due. But neither will.


Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :argh:


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



truelove said:


> Rollins and Bray are the only ones who can sniff at it, im not completely sold that they are not going be sent where the barrets and sandows have gone


They ARE going the way of Barrett and Sandow. They're not sniffing anything to do with the main event. Reigns is the only rising star of the new generation, they don't want anyone else.



Deptford said:


> Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :argh:


I like Ambrose, but seriously, let's be reasonable here.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Although, for the record, Bray > Ambrose, so if he does, at least the better man will have gotten his due. But neither will.


I thought Ambrose was the better promo?


----------



## truelove

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They ARE going the way of Barrett and Sandow. They're not sniffing anything to do with the main event. Reigns is the only rising star of the new generation, they don't want anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> I like Ambrose, but seriously, let's be reasonable here.


you dont see them dropping both titles to making just one wwe champ and one world heavy weight one because thats anyone on the rosters only hope getting anything outa their career?


----------



## Telos

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bray and Rollins aren't getting any success, don't kid yourself.
> 
> Although, for the record, Bray < Ambrose, so if he does, at least the better man will have gotten his due. But neither will.


FTFY

(Neither of us are changing our minds on this so let's not bother)


----------



## truelove

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Seven said:


> I thought Ambrose was the better promo?


in wwe no
in ihs indy days perhaps


----------



## Zigberg

Reigns > Rollins > Ambrose.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*

^Thanks for the update, Vince.



Seven said:


> I thought Ambrose was the better promo?


Nah. Wyatt has been like dylan lately, cause he be spitting that HOT FIRE. 












truelove said:


> you dont see them dropping both titles to making just one wwe champ and one world heavy weight one because thats anyone on the rosters only hope getting anything outa their career?


Please rewrite this into a sentence I can understand.


----------



## truelove

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> ^Thanks for the update, Vince.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. Wyatt has been like dylan lately, cause he be spitting that HOT FIRE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please rewrite this into a sentence I can understand.


disband the WWE world heavy weigh championship
go back to the way it used to be
thats the only way anyone besides a few starts can sniff the main event because right now everything you say is dead on but they just have one title for this long because they'll produce few stars


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



truelove said:


> disband the WWE world heavy weigh championship
> go back to the way it used to be
> thats the only way anyone besides a few starts can sniff the main event because right now everything you say is dead on but they just have one title for this long because they'll produce few stars


I don't see them doing the right thing and going back to 2 world championships, and the main event scene will continue to be monopolized by unspecial, political WWE favourites.


----------



## truelove

*Re: Roman Reigns And The Two Other Guys*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't see them doing the right thing and going back to 2 world championships, and the main event scene will continue to be monopolized by unspecial, political WWE favourites.


meaning orton,cena,Sheamus,reigns, maybe bryan im not sure if im missing anyone


----------



## Kratosx23

Batista, but otherwise, nope, that's it. Those are your only world champions for the next 10 years. It's gonna suck like a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Telos

The only way to justify the merging of the two top tier belts is to lift up the importance of the Intercontinental championship back to how it used to be. Used to have Macho Man Randy Savage, Ultimate Warrior, Bret Hart, Shawn Michaels, Steve Austin, guys like that held the title and it mattered. 

Right now we have Big E Langston doing...nothing. The last time I felt like the IC title was given its due justice was Cody Rhodes' first reign. He had that Undashing gimmick going and he was on fire. Had me fooled because I truly bought into the idea that it was a stepping stone for him before reaching the main event, but 3 1/2 years have past since he won it and look where he is now. Those legends above that I mentioned, they weren't booked into tag teams and squandering in the midcard.

Hypothetically speaking, Daniel Bryan would've been perfect for the IC if not for the presence of the WHC the past few years. He would've fit the prototype of the up-and-coming guy who's a fighting champion. Guys like Sheamus and even Alberto Del Rio unfortunately would be seen as the IC title being beneath them given how aggressively they were booked from the moment they stepped foot in WWE's main roster.

The IC title needs to matter again. There's not enough room at the top for everyone to be in the WWEWHC hunt. Right now the only wrestlers realistically in that class are Orton, Cena, Batista, Bryan, and that's it. Punk was in that category until he left. Sheamus was in that category as recently as 2012 but lost a lot of steam in 2013. If ADR gets back in that discussion it will be an indictment on how poorly the roster is developed, as he strikes me as a much better IC contender. In fact that belt would look great on him, and there's enough heel heat on him (X-Pac or otherwise) that people would want to see someone step up and take it from him.

I hope that once The Shield splits, that someone from that group can snatch the belt and have it matter again. But that falls on the booking, not just on the title holder. I'm sure Ambrose would be a fighting champion if there was anyone worth fighting in that midcard right now.


----------



## truelove

can always be a cleveland brown fan maybe that'll suck less


----------



## Deptford

truelove said:


> can always be a cleveland brown fan maybe that'll suck less


lol I've actually been a Bengals fan since I was a kid. It's kind of the same thing :lol
And with all this talk of Ambrose being buried and he's from Cincinnati too :lol 
pretty circumstantial of my tastes in things


----------



## Telos

Deptford said:


> lol I've actually been a Bengals fan since I was a kid. It's kind of the same thing :lol
> And with all this talk of Ambrose being buried and he's from Cincinnati too :lol
> pretty circumstantial of my tastes in things


LOL my condolences 

Cincinnati Bengals haven't won a playoff game since 1991, and Cincinnati Reds haven't won a playoff series since 1995. It's pretty bleak.

I've grown up in the Boston area my whole life and a big fan of the Celtics/Red Sox/Patriots/Bruins. Growing up as a kid I never imagined the success across the board that would follow at the turn of the century.

Well, here's hoping Ambrose can break the Cincinnati slump.


----------



## truelove

Deptford said:


> lol I've actually been a Bengals fan since I was a kid. It's kind of the same thing :lol
> And with all this talk of Ambrose being buried and he's from Cincinnati too :lol
> pretty circumstantial of my tastes in things


Im a Jets fan... at least you guys make the playoffs
jets are like bray rollins barrett sandow and ambrose... always going to be looking up at the patriots aka cena orton sheamus bryan and reigns


----------



## Telos

truelove said:


> Im a Jets fan... at least you guys make the playoffs
> jets are like bray rollins barrett sandow and ambrose... always going to be looking up at the patriots aka cena orton sheamus bryan and reigns


The difference being those guys have won the big one in the last 10 years. 

I know that's nothing to a Jets fan but I'm just saying.


----------



## Reaper

terrilala said:


> waiting and seeing equals Stockholm's Syndrome??? fpalm


It's the analogy that's important, not the actuality. Ask anyone why they stuck with something that's not good for them, and the first thing they'd say is "I was waiting and hoping for a change" followed by "I was being optimistic" and closing off with "there were several signs that things weren't that bad". 



terrilala said:


> Please, they're getting a very big push


I don't know what show you're watching, but all I see with Rollins and Ambrose is a de-push. They've fallen in stature to the point where Ambrose is sneaking in pins and being gifted them from Reigns and Rollins is looking like a housewife trying to keep her house in order .. while picking up no wins of her own. A push means being made to look strong not weak. The latter is the very definition of a de-push. The Wyatt match is Bray vs Reigns + Lackeys .. not Wyatts versus Shield and that's how it's going to be booked. 



SoupBro said:


> I agree (Y)
> 
> I do think it is kind of early to tell if Dean and Seth will go nowhere but i understand why some people including me are worried. If they look so weak now compared to Roman then how much worse will they get later when they split since we know how well WWE does using midcard talent atm. They are extremely talented but sometimes i think WWE doesn't care about talent at all when i see Sandow and Ziggler jobbing every week.
> 
> 
> If i were to buy EC it would be for Wyatts vs Shield, i am amazed how it has the best storyline in WWE atm. Yes, i am liking it better than the WWEWHC story. Really hoping the match doesn't disappoint, The Shield are all small when up against the Wyatts. Rowan and Harper look so much bigger than Roman, it will be interesting how they will book the match so all their styles mesh.


The thing is that we're basing the Wyatts vs Shield match based on the past booking of The Shield. The new booking is pretty much Reigns = Shield with Rollins and Ambrose being supporting members. The thing is that throughout the year, Ambrose and Rollins were booked as big threats themselves and therefore would've been seen as umpteen times stronger than Like and Rowan. At this point, through no fault of their own, Ambrose and Rollins are at par with Luke and Rowen (which is a travesty imo) and Reigns = Wyatt. The real match is Reigns vs Bray and that's how the entire match will go. 

It won't suck because Ambrose and Rollins will get their spots. But once the match is said and done, those two will remain exactly where they are while Reigns and Bray will be elevated in status. 



Calahart said:


> I agree with all of this, but especially the bolded and more-so the underlined part. I mean what the hell were people expecting? For Ambrose to defeat Henry clean? People would still bitch no matter what. Last night's match was completely realistic and Ambrose's use of facial expression and body language did more than what purely selling moves can do. I wish everyone on the roster would learn from him.
> 
> 
> I'm in this wait and see club because I feel that there's no need to hijack any show for the shield like how people do for Bryan. His situation is a different one entirely from the Shield. I don't believe anything is going wrong and so I'm going to continue to watch what happens to those three and base my judgements off of what I see with my own two eyes.
> 
> I do wonder why people are complaining, but at the same time it's expected and to each their own.


It's not just last night's match. It's been a series of booking decisions since Survivor Series that have seen Ambrose especially drop down in credibility. As hardcore fans we're able to see things that aren't actually there. If someone is just tuning in (and most are at this point), all they see is Reigns, Reigns, Reigns and a cowardly lackey who's riding Reigns' coat-tails kayfabe-wise (when ironically, the reality is that Reigns is the one riding coat-tails). 

It's a graph. And the graph has been moving steadily downwards for Ambrose. This graph won't suddenly be booked in reverse upon breakup of the Shield. I've seen so many factions end up like this in my 27 years of on and off watching that this is prototypical WWE faction designed to put over one guy and one guy only. 

Ambrose will eventually be turned into a generic one-dimensional heel whose only purpose of existence will be to put over the next babyface coming up. The thing that makes me furious and sad is that seeing all that he's actually capable of, we're only going to get to see a small fraction of it because of backstage politics and stud fetish. 

But yeah. To each their own. We're all working off of intuition here and no one can see the future, so I admit that I'm on the darker side as opposed to other people. But that's just me. 



terrilala said:


> But you are projecting your own fears, I think Bray has a great future, and a push is a push, no matter where it ends up


No. A push is something where a guy is elevated to the top and stays there. Bray's booking at this point is a classic mega-heel push to be fed to the biggest (or next in line) babyface. That's not a push. That's a program. 

Everyone gets involved in big programs once in a while where they go over but eventually balanced to stay in the same position. A push is where someone continues to be protected, elevated and then left there. 

It's like saying that Kofi winning over Orton was a push. No it wasn't. It was a one-off match that was used in Orton's push as a character. Point is, simply winning matches here and there aren't pushes. Pushes are being consistently involved in bigger and bigger storylines. Projected by the announcers as a massive beast. Protected in every single match and allowed to project and remain in character. Anything that goes against a character, or makes someone look weak after looking strong is not a push. 



Seven said:


> I thought Ambrose was the better promo?


Comparable skills, but as a character Bray wins at this point in time because he can do more with his character in a PG environment, plus he's a clear leader of his faction while Ambrose is now being depushed as a lackey of Reigns. He's getting his promo time but once the Shield break up, he's not getting the mic any time soon. They'll do whatever they can to erase the memory of the Shield once the faction is done. 

Even the two lackeys from legacy were better placed after that breakup as they were purebred pedigrees and even then Codey has never been given a higher status than a mid-carder and Debiase had to quit.


----------



## midnightmischief

haha just watched the interview with renee again. Love the look seth give roman when dean walks off. it like he is thinking something along the lines of... 'you just had to go there, didn't you.'


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> I know exactly what you mean, I kept posting about it too :lol
> He is 1000% heel and you just don't see that these days. I doubt that many wrestlers know, appreciate, or understands the psychology and job that comes along with being heel through and through as much as Ambrose does.
> Being a "chickenshit" heel is a lost art and Ambrose just painted a masterpiece of it last night. Such a thing of beauty.
> I think he can even be better than Punk as a complete package heel but he is so subtle, it might not get noticed by the masses but I don't care. As long as I'm noticing it I'm happy.
> 
> That staredown was intense too. Everyone was marking out for it in the RAW discussion thread. I liked it a lot. It felt like a gang war and someone was about to get shot :gun:


^Yes. This.



RaneGaming said:


> I Host it for all raw's and PPV'S
> 
> but we could set up a Sunday Recap day something from 12PM uk time till Late












And you too, Caly, for those gifs...



Reaper Jones said:


> But yeah. To each their own. *We're all working off of intuition here and no one can see the future*, so I admit that I'm on the darker side as opposed to other people. But that's just me.


Everyone sees what they want to see, and that's fine. As long as we remember that being optimistic about things doesn't exactly invalidate someone's opinion either.

As my happy contribution to this thread:


----------



## CALΔMITY

^ no problem with that

I would contribute some shield pics, but I'm on my phone atm and it's frustrating to work with. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I think I'll be taking a break from this thread for a day or two. Hope I'll be able to join the chat soon looks like fun, too bad I can never join because of the time difference but I'll try. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

love this!



Spoiler: huge pic


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Telos said:


> The only way to justify the merging of the two top tier belts is to lift up the importance of the Intercontinental championship back to how it used to be. Used to have Macho Man Randy Savage, Ultimate Warrior, Bret Hart, Shawn Michaels, Steve Austin, guys like that held the title and it mattered.
> 
> Right now we have Big E Langston doing...nothing. The last time I felt like the IC title was given its due justice was Cody Rhodes' first reign. He had that Undashing gimmick going and he was on fire. Had me fooled because I truly bought into the idea that it was a stepping stone for him before reaching the main event, but 3 1/2 years have past since he won it and look where he is now. Those legends above that I mentioned, they weren't booked into tag teams and squandering in the midcard.
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, Daniel Bryan would've been perfect for the IC if not for the presence of the WHC the past few years. He would've fit the prototype of the up-and-coming guy who's a fighting champion. Guys like Sheamus and even Alberto Del Rio unfortunately would be seen as the IC title being beneath them given how aggressively they were booked from the moment they stepped foot in WWE's main roster.
> 
> The IC title needs to matter again. There's not enough room at the top for everyone to be in the WWEWHC hunt. Right now the only wrestlers realistically in that class are Orton, Cena, Batista, Bryan, and that's it. Punk was in that category until he left. Sheamus was in that category as recently as 2012 but lost a lot of steam in 2013. If ADR gets back in that discussion it will be an indictment on how poorly the roster is developed, as he strikes me as a much better IC contender. In fact that belt would look great on him, and there's enough heel heat on him (X-Pac or otherwise) that people would want to see someone step up and take it from him.
> 
> I hope that once The Shield splits, that someone from that group can snatch the belt and have it matter again. But that falls on the booking, not just on the title holder. *I'm sure Ambrose would be a fighting champion if there was anyone worth fighting in that midcard right now.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That's the thing. The roster is too thin. Not much contenders for the Intercontinental and the US title belts. They dont come up enough better storylines for the midcarders. Everything is just upsetting. If I had to choose who would be a good contender for the US belt it will have to be Fandango, Christian, Justin Gabriel, Zack Ryder, Drew McIntyre, The Miz, Damien Sandow. Intercontinental title can be for Swagger, Ziggler, Cody Rhodes (had this title before & one of the last ones who held it with credibility)


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I'm a pessimist by nature (I'm Portuguese ) 

I am a pessimist with hope 
But some people on this forum are pessimistic without hope 

We do not know the future 
Almost every time the person most promising on groups/tag-team failure. 
The same can happen with The Shield.
And in a few years we are talking about Dean vs Seth for the WWE title 
You never know in the future


----------



## TheVipersGirl




----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> I think I'll be taking a break from this thread for a day or two. Hope I'll be able to join the chat soon looks like fun, too bad I can never join because of the time difference but I'll try.


Aw, I'll miss you, Bunny!




SubZero3:16 said:


> love this!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: huge pic


:lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> I think I'll be taking a break from this thread for a day or two. Hope I'll be able to join the chat soon looks like fun, too bad I can never join because of the time difference but I'll try.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Aww that's too bad. Gonna miss ya. 
I've been tempted to take a break from the thread as well. There's been so much negativity in here that i don't even feel like weeding through the posts anymore. I probably won't break away, though. I practically live here. I'll just post pics of the shield boys or thirst over what pics others post. 




SubZero3:16 said:


> love this!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: huge pic


Haha amazing. :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Aww that's too bad. Gonna miss ya.
> I've been tempted to take a break from the thread as well. There's been so much negativity in here that i don't even feel like weeding through the posts anymore. I probably won't break away, though. I practically live here. I'll just post pics of the shield boys or thirst over what pics others post.


Don't you leave me too! 

:lol We probably should set up that Shield therapy thread sooner, except that it won't be over the breakup.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Don't you leave me too!
> 
> :lol We probably should set up that Shield therapy thread sooner, except that it won't be over the breakup.


Don't worry I've decided not to leave. :lol

Have some FLAWLESS HAIR.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Don't worry I've decided not to leave. :lol
> 
> Have some FLAWLESS HAIR.


:cheer

Roman's expressions in those second and third gifs crack me up :lmao

And let us take a moment to remember this wonderful moment of :mark: :mark: :mark: (before it ended):



Spoiler: Shield/Wyatt showdown on Raw


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> :cheer
> 
> Roman's expressions in those second and third gifs crack me up :lmao
> 
> And let us take a moment to remember this wonderful moment of :mark: :mark: :mark: (before it ended):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shield/Wyatt showdown on Raw


Yeah he's just all like, "...Babygirl..." with dat tongue.

Man looking back at that moment. Truly amazing. :banderas I'm getting a little worked up all over again. :mark:


----------



## Deptford

Caly what if they had done a Shield Wyatt staredown at the house show you went to? 

    
:mark: :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> Caly what if they had done a Shield Wyatt staredown at the house show you went to?
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark:


I would have heavily regretted leaving after the intermission. :lmao


----------



## 619Animal

Roman Reigns > Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins all the way, powerhouses are always more compelling, with their explosiveness.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

619Animal said:


> Roman Reigns > Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins all the way, powerhouses are always more compelling, with their explosiveness.


If I continue to read this frequently, maybe one day I believed it


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TheVipersGirl said:


>


8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D

:lmao


----------



## Deptford

Who are all the Sethy's friends in those pictures? :u


----------



## Devil-K9

619Animal said:


> Roman Reigns > Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins all the way, powerhouses are always more compelling, with their explosiveness.


Quite the contrary, powerhouse are usually boring, with Reings is not the case, he's great but Rollins and Ambrose are still much more talented and suitable for a push. 

Reigns hasn't enough experience yet to deal with this tremendus push, they should use Rollins as the babyface spilling out and focus more on Ambre as a real rising villian imo.


----------



## Kratosx23

619Animal said:


> Roman Reigns > Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins all the way, powerhouses are always more compelling, with their explosiveness.


Gotta agree with his explosiveness, he does get blown up. :ti


----------



## Joshi Judas

Where's that Seth, Cesaro, random people and good looking dog pic from?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Gotta agree with his explosiveness, *he does get blown* up. :ti


Indeed.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

> Editors' Choice: 8 dream WrestleMania XXX matches
> 
> *#7 Jake 'The Snake' Roberts vs. Dean Ambrose*
> 
> Jake "The Snake" Roberts and Dean Ambrose: They're two of the most venomous talkers in WWE history and they’re both experts in the art of waging psychological warfare. A rivalry between them is exactly the kind of thing I love about sports-entertainment — an amazing buildup (just imagine the back-and-forths these guys would have) followed by an in-ring encounter destined to become a WrestleMania classic.
> 
> It would be a chills-inducing affair, for sure, and after their recent Raw encounter left Ambrose with a snake in the face for his troubles, this battle upon The Grandest Stage of Them All would be a personal one, too.
> 
> For his part, Roberts looks great, and appears ready to go. Ambrose, of course, is at the top of his game as WWE’s longest-reigning titleholder. But if anyone can even the odds skewed by time and age, it’s “The Snake,” one of the ring’s shrewdest strategists.
> 
> Throw in the fact that — just one night before The Show of Shows emanates from New Orleans —Roberts will be inducted into the WWE Hall of Fame, adding just the right amount of panache to an already epic showdown. Trust me. — ALEX GIANNINI



http://www.wwe.com/shows/wrestlemania/30/8-dream-wrestlemania-30-matches/page-3


----------



## Kratosx23

Calahart said:


> Indeed.


You know, I've always wondered, what in the FUCK is that goofy ass thing you keep posting?

Not meaning it as an insult btw.


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/wrestlemania/30/8-dream-wrestlemania-30-matches/page-3


I just saw a bundle of those dream match posters on tumblr. Man if this were a reality... :mark:



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You know, I've always wondered, what in the FUCK is that goofy ass thing you keep posting?
> 
> Not meaning it as an insult btw.


That's Terezi, a troll from Homestuck.


----------



## Deptford

oh man. I wish Ambrose could induct Jake LOL


----------



## Kratosx23

Ok, thanks.

As for Ambrose vs Jake, it'd be ridiculous if he got reduced to a novelty match at WrestleMania XXX. I hated when they put Jericho through that. Good thing he'll at least be doing something higher profile than that...even if he's gonna get jobbed out to an untalented goof in the process. *sigh*


----------



## Telos

Imagine the promos between Jake and Dean though :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> oh man. I wish Ambrose could induct Jake LOL


It can be done!


----------



## Kratosx23

I'm far more concerned with his card position than that. Besides, I never considered Jake as good as everyone else does. He was pretty good, should've won the world title at least once, but not as good as people say. And I heard him on the Torch Livecast about a month ago and he sounds like he's been through 3 packs a day for 30 years. He's not able to talk like he used to.


----------



## Deptford

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm far more concerned with his card position than that. Besides, I never considered Jake as good as everyone else does. He was pretty good, should've won the world title at least once, but not as good as people say. And I heard him on the Torch Livecast about a month ago and he sounds like he's been through 3 packs a day for 30 years. He's not able to talk like he used to.


I don't even know if Ambrose will be on the card. It really depends on what happens at EC. If Reigns doesn't turn on him, then he probably won't even have a match  Reigns will just have a babyface match vs. someone (possibly a big name even) while Rollins and Ambrose sit backstage. 

If Reigns turns on them at EC then he'll face Ambrose for the US or they'll have a triple threat. But for some reason I see it being Reigns vs. Ambrose with Seth in Ambrose's corner if this happens. 

I think the former is more likely hough.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Deptford said:


> I don't even know if Ambrose will be on the card. It really depends on what happens at EC. If Reigns doesn't turn on him, then he probably won't even have a match  Reigns will just have a babyface match vs. someone (possibly a big name even) while Rollins and Ambrose sit backstage.
> 
> If Reigns turns on them at EC then he'll face Ambrose for the US or they'll have a triple threat. But for some reason I see it being Reigns vs. Ambrose with Seth in Ambrose's corner if this happens.
> 
> I think the former is more likely hough.



If The Shield not breackup why Roman would have a match alone 
That makes no sense.
I'm pessimistic, but you guys....


----------



## Deptford

idk I think that's just what dirtsheets have said them debating putting him with Taker. 

So I imagine they would want him to have a match especially with the push and everything, and also if they're considering him for Taker, they're probably wanting him on the Mania card.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Deptford said:


> idk I think that's just what dirtsheets have said them debating putting him with Taker.
> 
> So I imagine they would want him to have a match especially with the push and everything, and also if they're considering him for Taker, they're probably wanting him on the Mania card.


Triple H will be entertained with Bryan
He will not have time for Roman
People exaggerate in the rumors.
I sincerely doubt that Roman will have a match without the presence of Seth/Dean.
It is too early


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Rollins is KILLING me lately... His reactions, his promos, his expressions :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## PunkDrunk

People saying the WWE is dying.. look at how theyre bringing on the shield, the wyatts, caesero etc. Its a thing of beauty no matter how bad my spelling is lol.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Rollins is KILLING me lately... His reactions, his promos, his expressions :lmao :lmao :lmao


Seth is getting tired of all of the bickering and grandstanding between his brothers.


----------



## Deptford

SóniaPortugal said:


> Triple H will be entertained with Bryan
> He will not have time for Roman
> People exaggerate in the rumors.
> I sincerely doubt that Roman will have a match without the presence of Seth/Dean.
> It is too early


yeah sometime the gossip hooks you in it is like a television series drama AHH!! :argh:

:lol 

I wonder what kind of match they will have at Mania though hmmm I can't even think. Hopefully maybe against each other is the only thing to think


----------



## Kratosx23

PunkDrunk said:


> People saying the WWE is dying.. look at how theyre bringing on the shield, the wyatts, caesero etc. Its a thing of beauty no matter how bad my spelling is lol.


Enjoy it while it lasts, it's only a matter of time before the non Reigns Shield members, the Wyatt's, Cesaro, etc go the way of Barrett, Sandow, Miz, Alex Riley, Kennedy, MVP, Shelton Benjamin, Carlito, Morrison, etc.


----------



## Reaper

Deptford said:


> I don't even know if Ambrose will be on the card. It really depends on what happens at EC. If Reigns doesn't turn on him, then he probably won't even have a match  Reigns will just have a babyface match vs. someone (possibly a big name even) while Rollins and Ambrose sit backstage.
> 
> If Reigns turns on them at EC then he'll face Ambrose for the US or they'll have a triple threat. But for some reason I see it being Reigns vs. Ambrose with Seth in Ambrose's corner if this happens.
> 
> I think the former is more likely hough.


Well, at this point I'm doubting that Ambrose and Rollins will make the card as well. There's been no indication from any dirt sheet that there are any plans for The Shield outside of Roman Reigns. I think at this point it all depends on whether Reigns can prove that he can have an engaging match that lasts more than 4-5 minutes on his own or not. 

What came to me as a huge shocker was how the WWE teased an Ambrose/Langston champion vs champion feud and then completely dropped the ball on it even though the match and both performers were going over well. I think at this point they know that Ambrose and Rollins can both cut away as serious singles competitors in the WWE, but they won't allow that to happen till Reigns is ready.


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Rollins is KILLING me lately... His reactions, his promos, his expressions :lmao :lmao :lmao


All three are really good about using facial expressions to tell the story even if they aren't the ones talking, but yeah Seth has become a little more noticeable with it.


----------



## Deptford

Calahart said:


> All three are really good about using facial expressions to tell the story even if they aren't the ones talking, but yeah Seth has become a little more noticeable with it.


I think Seth is the most improved member of The Shield. It's weird bc for like a year, not much really changed about him and then all of a sudden a switch like flipped and he just started showing everyone up in the promo/expression department :lol

it's just odd because you usually see a progression happen but I think Sethy just practiced in the mirror a lot or something until he was finally ready :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> I think Seth is the most improved member of The Shield. It's weird bc for like a year, not much really changed about him and then all of a sudden a switch like flipped and he just started showing everyone up in the promo/expression department :lol
> 
> it's just odd because you usually see a progression happen but I think Sethy just practiced in the mirror a lot or something until he was finally ready :lmao


I don't really think he has gotten to Ambrose's level just yet, so I wouldn't say he has shown him up, but compared to Roman's slow progression...yeah Seth pretty much just improved over night. :lol


----------



## TheFranticJane

I think Rollins has found himself and gotten comfortable in his role, but I don't see it as _that_ big of an improvement, because I always thought he was smooth on the mic even in his ROH. It was hard to notice, because he had no real gimmick, but he was still a very skilled talker.
I think it just a real gimmick and persona to bring his talent to the fore, but he was always very gifted.


----------



## Devil-K9

TheFranticJane said:


> I think Rollins has found himself and gotten comfortable in his role, but I don't see it as _that_ big of an improvement, because I always thought he was smooth on the mic even in his ROH. It was hard to notice, because he had no real gimmick, but he was still a very skilled talker.
> I think it just a real gimmick and persona to bring his talent to the fore, but he was always very gifted.


Agreed, Rollins never was bad on the mic, he's just showing the best of his game right now because he's in WWE. I always see him as a total package since day one.


----------



## Frantics

hello ladies and gents,i am back, and whats with all of the arguments about each of the shield members, can't we all just love all 3 of them or love whichever one we want to like without getting shitted on for their opinions? I mean, its their opinions, they're entitled to their own opinions and shouldn't be shitted on for it. Unless some people are the type that forces their opinions upon others, and if you don't agree with them, then your wrong, dislike those types, but hey nobody is perfect i suppose, anyways, can't we all just love Reigns, Rollins, and Ambrose all together and be happy they created something for us all to mark the fuck out and enjoy ^^?


----------



## Deptford

Calahart said:


> I don't really think he has gotten to Ambrose's level just yet, so I wouldn't say he has shown him up, but compared to Roman's slow progression...yeah Seth pretty much just improved over night. :lol


Yeah that DEFINITELY not what I meant :lol 

I guess "showing himself up" is a better phrase. He just improved overnight randomly. (Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> Yeah that DEFINITELY not what I meant :lol
> 
> I guess "showing himself up" is a better phrase. He just improved overnight randomly. (Y)


Good. Now I don't have to punch a b*tch.
Lol Jk :lol
<3 Deptford


----------



## truk83

I think the sky is the limit for all three members. I have always been against The Shield as a group because they were the same thing every week. Finally They Wyatt feud starts and there is meaning, but more importantly the demise of The Shield. This will be the best thing to happen to the WWE in a long time. It's rare that you have talent this good together this early. All three men will be Main Eventing in their future careers. Remember these guys aren't even half way there yet, they're young.

I have said it since the beginning these three men on their own will make their greatest mark and lead them on a path of stardom. Ambrose is easily the most talented heel I have seen in decades. Reigns has the look so well that the bar for "the look" has just been raised. His babyface facial symmetry is going to make him a legend. Seth Rollins has turned himself around and has found his niche. I believe his role as face or heel will be just as strong either way. Rollins has so much appeal and skill that people forget he can actually run the mic now. They are the future of the WWE and it's ironic as to their name being The Shield. They will carry the company for the next decade, not Cena.


----------



## Kratosx23

truk83 said:


> I think the sky is the limit for all three members. I have always been against The Shield as a group because they were the same thing every week. Finally They Wyatt feud starts and there is meaning, but more importantly the demise of The Shield. This will be the best thing to happen to the WWE in a long time. It's rare that you have talent this good together this early. All three men will be Main Eventing in their future careers. Remember these guys aren't even half way there yet, they're young.
> 
> I have said it since the beginning these three men on their own will make their greatest mark and lead them on a path of stardom. Ambrose is easily the most talented heel I have seen in decades. Reigns has the look so well that the bar for "the look" has just been raised. His babyface facial symmetry is going to make him a legend. Seth Rollins has turned himself around and has found his niche. I believe his role as face or heel will be just as strong either way. Rollins has so much appeal and skill that people forget he can actually run the mic now. They are the future of the WWE and it's ironic as to their name being The Shield. They will carry the company for the next decade, not Cena.


And then you woke up and realized these two are in charge :vince5 :HHH2


----------



## Bushmaster

tylermoxreigns said:


> Rollins is KILLING me lately... His reactions, his promos, his expressions :lmao :lmao :lmao


If WWE were smart they'd have this happen 


Spoiler:  Queen Cal















It has to mean something that Rollins is always trying to break up the fights. Still hoping he gets decapitated by Harper due to Dean and Roman bickering and next night on Raw he just snaps.

Rollins has improved so much, facial expressions and on the mic. Hope WWE doesn't waste any of these guys talents.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> I would have heavily regretted leaving after the intermission. :lmao



:lol If I do get to watch a show in this lifetime, I'm keeping that in mind.




Tyrion Lannister said:


> Gotta agree with his explosiveness, he does get blown up. :ti


:lmao




tylermoxreigns said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/wrestlemania/30/8-dream-wrestlemania-30-matches/page-3


Oh wow. Recalling that Fantasy Matchup vid from Youtube now.




tylermoxreigns said:


> Rollins is KILLING me lately... His reactions, his promos, his expressions :lmao :lmao :lmao


Loved how he was rolling his eyes at all the grandstanding.




Deptford said:


> I think Seth is the most improved member of The Shield. It's weird bc for like a year, not much really changed about him and then all of a sudden a switch like flipped and he just started showing everyone up in the promo/expression department :lol
> 
> it's just odd because you usually see a progression happen but I think Sethy just practiced in the mirror a lot or something until he was finally ready :lmao


I can see that happening :lol But honestly, yes-he's been pretty stellar on the mic these days. I think he's stepping it up because they've been getting more in-ring segments lately and he wants to make an impact.




SoupBro said:


> If WWE were smart they'd have this happen
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Queen Cal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has to mean something that Rollins is always trying to break up the fights. Still hoping he gets decapitated by Harper due to Dean and Roman bickering and next night on Raw he just snaps.
> 
> Rollins has improved so much, facial expressions and on the mic. Hope WWE doesn't waste any of these guys talents.


And it's significant that they show him getting sick of all the infighting. That could definitely happen.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

Calahart said:


> Good. Now I don't have to punch a b*tch.
> Lol Jk :lol
> <3 Deptford


I would really actually need you to punch me back into reality the day that I say someone is better than Ambrose on the stick. 

All feelings aside, you'll have to do some :gun::gun: 
if I ever lose it that much. From one Ambrose mark to another. 
Sincerly, 
Deptford

:lmao


----------



## midnightmischief

you know what? what if we are all wrong? Lets say the Shield kicks the wyatt familys arse and go on further in the feud with them? it could end with bray wyatt and co kidnapping one of the boys and trying to brainwash him... who would you like that to be? I vote for dean as I think his reactions would be amazingly funny.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> If WWE were smart they'd have this happen
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Queen Cal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has to mean something that Rollins is always trying to break up the fights. Still hoping he gets decapitated by Harper due to Dean and Roman bickering and next night on Raw he just snaps.
> 
> Rollins has improved so much, facial expressions and on the mic. Hope WWE doesn't waste any of these guys talents.


_Queen Cal_ :lmao

I really can see everything that's happening leading up to that as well. I dunno if something like that would ever happen, but it's nice to daydream. It would be a logical step in the storyline progression.




Deptford said:


> I would really actually need you to punch me back into reality the day that I say someone is better than Ambrose on the stick.
> 
> All feelings aside, you'll have to do some :gun::gun:
> if I ever lose it that much. From one Ambrose mark to another.
> Sincerly,
> Deptford
> 
> :lmao


You have yourself a deal. It would only be the right thing to do.




midnightmischief said:


> you know what? what if we are all wrong? Lets say the Shield kicks the wyatt familys arse and go on further in the feud with them? it could end with bray wyatt and co kidnapping one of the boys and trying to brainwash him... who would you like that to be? I vote for dean as I think his reactions would be amazingly funny.


I sometimes like to think that maybe the day will come where the WWE will have us all fooled and swerve us into something we never saw coming. Maybe one day...maybe not...

In the hypothetical sense, if they Wyatts were to kidnap anyone from the shield, Dean would be the obvious one. Since he is the most unstable, they could claim that his will is also the weakest. Seth and Roman could fight though the Wyatts as much as they would need to until they found where Dean was being held up. That kind of situation could make for some decent drama and a great feud between the two teams.


----------



## Deptford

lol I could go for Wyatt kidnapping Dean. but if they were to unleash Dean's crazy side, he would bury the Wyatt's "craziness" and just make them look sane and kill their gimmick :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

It would make a great piece of fan fiction!


----------



## Bushmaster

Rollins is the only person I see that has grown a beard so he' d be Seth Wyatt.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I can't even picture Seth joining or being kidnapped by the Wyatts. I :lol at the idea of Seth Wyatt, though.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

I can't wait for this match between the Wyatts and the Shield. I kind of wish it was an elimination match but that would limit Seth's involvement as he would most likely be one of the first out.

I like the idea some others are floating around about someone being kidnapped, Ambrose has the perfect gimmick and character already for this.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> I like the idea some others are floating around about someone being kidnapped, Ambrose has the perfect gimmick and character already for this.


Again I highly doubt it would ever happen, but yeah it would be a pretty cool what-if scenario.


Made some Ambrose sketches because I have to keep myself up all night.









Maybe I should stop being lazy and do some requests. :side:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Amazing art Caly, I remember you saying how you couldn't get Ambrose right in your sketches, but this looks spot on (Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Thanks Raven! Yeah I'm gettin' more and more comfortable drawing him each time. The hard part is cartooning him especially in poses without reference. :lol Seth is probably the easiest of the three to draw.

Speaking of Seth, I'm thinking of doing some sort of series of drawings that are similar in style to the Seth drawing I made for Tapla. I just don't know exactly how I want to draw Dean just yet. I have a vague idea, but that's all it is right now.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> It would make a great piece of fan fiction!



CoughcoughZEROcough. 




SoupBro said:


> Rollins is the only person I see that has grown a beard so he' d be Seth Wyatt.


:lmao




Deptford said:


> lol I could go for Wyatt kidnapping Dean. but if they were to unleash Dean's crazy side, he would bury the Wyatt's "craziness" and just make them look sane and kill their gimmick :lol


Dean taking over the Wyatts and becoming the ultimate leader of all stables...mwahaha.




Calahart said:


> Again I highly doubt it would ever happen, but yeah it would be a pretty cool what-if scenario.
> 
> 
> Made some Ambrose sketches because I have to keep myself up all night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should stop being lazy and do some requests. :side:


OMG, the kiss :faint I like those! :lol I can't wait for when you do mine.




Calahart said:


> Thanks Raven! Yeah I'm gettin' more and more comfortable drawing him each time. The hard part is cartooning him especially in poses without reference. :lol Seth is probably the easiest of the three to draw.
> 
> Speaking of Seth, I'm thinking of doing some sort of series of drawings that are similar in style to the Seth drawing I made for Tapla. I just don't know exactly how I want to draw Dean just yet. I have a vague idea, but that's all it is right now.


(Y)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Frantics said:


> hello ladies and gents,i am back, and whats with all of the arguments about each of the shield members, can't we all just love all 3 of them or love whichever one we want to like without getting shitted on for their opinions? I mean, its their opinions, they're entitled to their own opinions and shouldn't be shitted on for it. Unless some people are the type that forces their opinions upon others, and if you don't agree with them, then your wrong, dislike those types, but hey nobody is perfect i suppose, anyways, can't we all just love Reigns, Rollins, and Ambrose all together and be happy they created something for us all to mark the fuck out and enjoy ^^?



This this this! I like you already. A break for a day has done me some good, especially now i've seen raw. I've got to admit when Dean was about to defend his title looking all wet and badass, i really needed a moment :yum:. I can't stay away from here i can only talk to you people about wrestling. @ caly your Dean sketch is now my phone picture 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Roman and his dad Sika (he's a lot smaller now)


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Nice to know I was not the only one thinking about Dean kidnapping


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SóniaPortugal said:


> Nice to know I was not the only one thinking about Dean kidnapping



Mmm if I would kidnap Dean it would turn into a porn flick :yum:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> Mmm if I would kidnap Dean it would turn into a porn flick :yum:
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I volunteer my editing services. You know for the cause :side:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> I volunteer my editing services. You know for the cause :side:



:lol 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheFranticJane

I know it's wishful thinking, but do any of you guys think we'll ever get a proper Ambrose/Undertaker feud? I still want them to face each other at Wrestlemania.


----------



## DareDevil

TheFranticJane said:


> I know it's wishful thinking, but do any of you guys think we'll ever get a proper Ambrose/Undertaker feud? I still want them to face each other at Wrestlemania.


No, I want that feud as well, but I don't think the E will make it happen.


----------



## Telos

TheFranticJane said:


> I know it's wishful thinking, but do any of you guys think we'll ever get a proper Ambrose/Undertaker feud? I still want them to face each other at Wrestlemania.


Unless Ambrose is ending the streak, doubtful. And even ending the streak is extremely doubtful.


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> Again I highly doubt it would ever happen, but yeah it would be a pretty cool what-if scenario.
> 
> 
> Made some Ambrose sketches because I have to keep myself up all night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should stop being lazy and do some requests. :side:


:clap so good, the hair is on point


----------



## halo.

SubZero3:16 said:


> I volunteer my editing services. You know for the cause :side:



I'd pay a dollar for that


----------



## SubZero3:16

halo. said:


> I'd pay a dollar for that


Only a dollar halo? C'mon you know would fork over your entire paycheck for that footage :lol


----------



## halo.

SubZero3:16 said:


> Only a dollar halo? C'mon you know would fork over your entire paycheck for that footage :lol


What can I say I'm cheap and I need to save money for booze and chocolate, you know, life essentials.


----------



## halo.

TheFranticJane said:


> I know it's wishful thinking, but do any of you guys think we'll ever get a proper Ambrose/Undertaker feud? I still want them to face each other at Wrestlemania.


Nah I doubt it, Taker only has so many years left and Ambrose isn't high enough up the card yet to work a long term programme with him just yet and I don't think there is time left. WWE would only want Taker working with top stars.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

halo. said:


> Nah I doubt it, Taker only has so many years left and Ambrose isn't high enough up the card yet to work a long term programme with him just yet and I don't think there is time left. WWE would only want Taker working with top stars.


The only person that has enough power to do this is John Cena.
And even people who criticize John Cena know it.
But I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Frantics

honestly, i could see the feud between Ambrose and Taker happening, if they would let Dean go into his character, if they play their cards right, this could be one of the best matches of all times. Mind games between Taker and Ambrose 

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: my mind will be blown....*goes back to normal self*.....you know, if that ever happened, which it wont, cause the E in WWE won't allow it, even though, it would be one of the best matches of all time....but again, all big what ifs i suppose, I'm just hoping for the day, all 3 of these guys become huge and main eventers, cause they better realize that they have 3 amazingly talented people that could quite honestly carry the company for you,but you know, will never happen cause of Vincey boy


----------



## SóniaPortugal

:topic: Dean Ambrose tag on Tumblr right now fpalm :argh: :bs:
Dean tag is becoming dangerously like actors tags, where they talks more about more his love life than his professional life :cussin:


----------



## The Cynical Face

Hope the Dean and Seth will not end up jobbing


----------



## SubZero3:16

SóniaPortugal said:


> :topic: Dean Ambrose tag on Tumblr right now fpalm :argh: :bs:
> Dean tag is becoming dangerously like actors tags, where they talks more about more his love life than his professional life :cussin:


Stay off the tumblr tag then if it upsets you. Simple solution.

:draper2


----------



## Deptford

I dont ever get on tumblr. I just see what all you guys post in here and it satiates my hunger  

sometimes I wish Dean used twitter though just so I could get inside his head!!! but then I think about it and I'm happy that he doesn't fux with anything like that.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> CoughcoughZEROcough.
> OMG, the kiss :faint I like those! :lol I can't wait for when you do mine.


That was my favorite part. 
Thanks for being so patient. I know it has been forever. 




psycho bunny said:


> Mmm if I would kidnap Dean it would turn into a porn flick :yum:





SubZero3:16 said:


> I volunteer my editing services. You know for the cause :side:


I'll just volunteer my services in general. 



Telos said:


> :clap so good, the hair is on point


Thanks! I prefer the way he just lets his hair mop down. It makes it easier to work with when drawing.




SubZero3:16 said:


> Only a dollar halo? C'mon you know would fork over *your entire paycheck* for that footage :lol


I know I would. :lol Although I'm sure the room mates would hate me. Maybe kick me out. :side:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SubZero3:16 said:


> Stay off the tumblr tag then if it upsets you. Simple solution.
> 
> :draper2


I love tumblr (included these things)
But I was not used to seeing this in Wrestlers tag.
It's weird


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> That was my favorite part.
> Thanks for being so patient. I know it has been forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just volunteer my services in general.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I prefer the way he just lets his hair mop down. It makes it easier to work with when drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I would. :lol Although I'm sure the room mates would hate me. Maybe kick me out. :side:


Just show them some footage and all would be forgiven.



SóniaPortugal said:


> I love tumblr (included these things)
> But I was not used to seeing this in Wrestlers tag.
> It's weird


Well then you must not use wrestler's tags often because it's pretty common.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Just show them some footage and all would be forgiven.


I wish. I dunno if Dean's sexy ass would quell the hatred in my male room mate and my female room mate doesn't like white boys. :lol Well who knows, maybe Dean could sway them, yet.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I wish. I dunno if Dean's sexy ass would quell the hatred in my male room mate and my female room mate doesn't like white boys. :lol Well who knows, maybe Dean could sway them, yet.


Definitely. Although your male roommate might just get jealous of all that fineness and then you would have another problem. Soon enough your female roommate will learn that variety is the spice of the life. If she doesn't, then that's her loss.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Definitely. Although your male roommate might just get jealous of all that fineness and then you would have another problem. Soon enough your female roommate will learn that variety is the spice of the life. If she doesn't, then that's her loss.


He would definitely get a wee bit jealous to say the least. :lmao My other room mate is extremely stubborn. She'll most likely pass on Dean. That's okay, though. More Dean for me.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Arm porn!


----------



## Frantics

SubZero3:16 said:


> Arm porn!


damn, look at dem arms O_O, Reigns be jelly xD haha


----------



## CALΔMITY

I was JUST about to post those! :lmao
I'll just post a couple more although you did post the best ones.




















Dear lord. Dem arms.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Arm porn!












Made my day


Found this on Dean Ambrose.net its apparently from the wwe kids magazine. Love the Dean picture.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Frantics said:


> damn, look at dem arms O_O, Reigns be jelly xD haha


He gets to touch those arms every night. What does he have to be jealous about? :lol


----------



## Deptford

psycho bunny said:


>


omg this is so perfect! :dance


----------



## CALΔMITY

I particularly like that one too. It's so mesmerizing!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> omg this is so perfect! :dance


I know


----------



## Deptford

psycho bunny said:


>


Umm should I be worried about you bunny? :argh:

:lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> Umm should I be worried about you bunny? :argh:
> 
> :lmao


No you shouldn't. Nosebleed is a common occurrence around hotness.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> Umm should I be worried about you bunny? :argh:
> 
> :lmao


Why? This is normal bunny mood, you should see me when I'm fired up


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> Why? This is normal bunny mood, you should see me when I'm fired up


Cutest gif ever!


----------



## jamal.

SubZero3:16 said:


>


By looking at this gif, it seems like Reigns needs to redo the shoulder part of his tattoo. The part with the squares looks so very uneven and very squiggly. Idk why it's annoying me lol.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Cutest gif ever!


thanks



jamal. said:


> By looking at this gif, it seems like Reigns needs to redo the shoulder part of his tattoo. The part with the squares looks so very uneven and very squiggly. Idk why it's annoying me lol.


Do you really think most of us look at his tattoo 8*D


----------



## SubZero3:16

jamal. said:


> By looking at this gif, it seems like Reigns needs to redo the shoulder part of his tattoo. The part with the squares looks so very uneven and very squiggly. Idk why it's annoying me lol.


It's a weave pattern based design. It isn't suppose to be a bunch of even squares.


----------



## terrilala

that's a great tattoo


----------



## Deptford

psycho bunny said:


> Why? This is normal bunny mood, you should see me when I'm fired up


tehehehe omg so cute 



On another note: Ugggh EC is too far away.


----------



## Bushmaster

Dean has some huge arms, if he doesn't have the so called "look" then i have no idea what it is.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> Dean has some huge arms, if he doesn't have the so called "look" then i have no idea what it is.


His look is mighty fine with me :cool2


----------



## Telos

"Even with all the unlikeable and detestable things that I've done, I don't think anyone has any idea of how low I can actually sink to get what I want."

:mark: Ambrose :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> "Even with all the unlikeable and detestable things that I've done, I don't think anyone has any idea of how low I can actually sink to get what I want."
> 
> :mark: Ambrose :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

SoupBro said:


> Dean has some huge arms, if he doesn't have the so called "look" then i have no idea what it is.


It's more of a face thing than a body thing. They want classically good looking people like Orton, Rock, Reigns, etc. Body is only part of it, they want people who look like they belong on magazine covers and shit. It's kinda dumb because it's wrestling, so you'd think they'd want to go after the tough look, but they often don't. Which isn't to say that he really has that either, but he's so good it shouldn't matter and it's ridiculous it still does in 2014.


----------



## Frantics

i agree though, Ambrose's look is just fine with me ^^, can't see ambrose being the look of Ryback or Orton xD haha, honestly, comparing Reigns and Ambrose's muscles, i think its very close, but maybe a little bit more for Dean, cause you can really see it stand out :}


----------



## CALΔMITY

I definitely think that Ambrose has a naturally "tough" look to him. I guess it also amounts to our perception of a "tough" looking person, though.


----------



## tbp82

"The Look" is about the body but its about a complete physique. Deans arms are good and the stand out with his slim upper body and torso. Whereas Reigns has a more complete physique more mass in his arms shoulders chest and a better lower body as well. Plus Reigns has the better face and intimadating look. To the poster above who mentioned it depends on one's idea of tough. I agree because I don't see anything tough looking about Dean. He looks very average to me add in he's not athletic looking either and he screams regular dude.


----------



## terrilala

uh oh!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Dean has a tough face.
But when he smiles, he's cuter than Roman.
I think that's why I find Dean most appealing.

He's like John Cena in this respect.
When they smile, they are cute (dimples).
What's weird take into account their sizes 

Orton and Roman are hot, but it's hard to say that they are cute.


----------



## terrilala

why is it always Dean against Roman? Don't leave cutie Seth out of this!!!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

terrilala said:


> why is it always Dean against Roman? Don't leave cutie Seth out of this!!!


Seth is cute too


----------



## terrilala

All 3 are definitely cute!


----------



## CALΔMITY

terrilala said:


> All 3 are definitely cute!


Agreed. Their cuteness just comes out in different ways. 


Time to share my tumblr bounty.









I AM IN LOVE WITH THIS!












Spoiler: I also loved this






































Now we know what really happened to Punk. He just couldn't handle. :lmao


----------



## terrilala

oh that is nice!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Agreed. Their cuteness just comes out in different ways.
> 
> 
> Time to share my tumblr bounty.


He was always fabulous wasn't he? :lol


----------



## yeahbaby!

I think the Shield should continue course, except get the title off Ambrose so he becomes the tag team with Rollins, while Reigns becomes the singles star. But don't break them up until the end of the year. They're massively over as a unit and the WWE need that.

This thing with Reigns needs to be a slow build, slow burn type thing. DO NOT rush him into Cena programs.


----------



## terrilala

Seth looks great there, more please


----------



## Frantics

hehe i remember Sethie from way back then, damn was he amazing to watch ^^
Ugggh, Elimination Chamber feels so far away xD, we all need to mark the fuck out when Wyatts and Shield clash, no matter the outcome, which is pretty obvious who is gonna win by now and whats gonna happen, but anyway, can't wait till we mark out from all the moves they do, and can we get a promo/segment, where they all are in the same ring together talking shit about each team? 
ahahah ^^, will self implode if Bray and Dean both are doing promos to each other hahah, but Seth has really come a far way with his mic skills, the man has seriously impressed me with how much his mic skills improved, and i think Roman is starting to finally find that perfect tone to do the talking....gah, can't wait till tomorrow to see what smackdown is like...anybody starting to feel like that smackdown is suddenly starting to become better then Raw recently? Well maybe at least, more watchable since what it used to be


----------



## SubZero3:16

Smackdown was always superior to Raw because the first 20 mins aren't spent with Triple H yapping.


----------



## Jordo

Love the shield they are like a new nexus, imagine nexus vs the shield :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## SubZero3:16

Jordo said:


> Love the shield they are like a new nexus, imagine nexus vs the shield :mark::mark::mark:


Well saying as how the nexus got defeated by one man, Cena and the shield has tripled powerbomb Cena plenty of times, I don't really think that it's much of a rivalry.

Although we never got that Shield vs 3MB match, imagine the lolz of that match :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

^ Holy crap that shield valentine is so cute and amazing! :mark:

(On my phone. Too lazy to copy a quote) :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

wow, finally got through 50+ pages (25 posts per page) ...being away on vacation got me really far behind.


@pyro - no lies detected in any of your posts in here the past 2 weeks...you're spot on. 



other than that....why so serious in this thread lately? a wise man once said wrestling. is. fun. 



Anyone remember the days when it didn't matter who, or how many men ran out from behind that curtain and Dean, along with Seth and Roman, gave no fucks as to who it was and they'd stand tall and ready to fight when they charged the ring? And now all of a sudden Dean is a quivering coward heel who needs Roman to save the day for him? I do. 

The way I see it, if the only way creative can make Roman look like the stronger of the 3 is by making the other 2 look weaker, then they're not as secure as they once were in Roman's monster push. And that's because of the subpar match he gave with Punk. Yea Roman got all those eliminations at Survivor Series but at the time Seth and Dean weren't booked so weak. Dean was being booked as his cockiness was getting in the way of him winning. But once Roman was allowed to "shine" on his own 1 on 1 in a match and it was not good, all of a sudden Dean and Seth are looking smaller and smaller and Roman is becoming more and more their big bad protector...especially Dean.


----------



## Seriousforaminute

Feeding them to Punk is one thing, but what the heck is the point of making them look like chumps against Mark Henry?


----------



## Kratosx23

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> wow, finally got through 50+ pages (25 posts per page) ...being away on vacation got me really far behind.
> 
> 
> @pyro - no lies detected in any of your posts in here the past 2 weeks...you're spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> other than that....why so serious in this thread lately? a wise man once said wrestling. is. fun.


Of course I am. :vince3

When Moxley said wrestling was fun, I'm pretty sure he wasn't referring to a time when the guys like him were getting buried unreasonably. Look at what the WWE has done to Punk. He's gone from being one of the most passionate wrestling marks on the planet to completely not giving a fuck about the business.


----------



## midnightmischief

hahaha was looking at some of the pics of reigns on this thread when my cat jumped up on my lap. she took one look at the screen and without a word of a lie started purring...

see all the 'kittycats' want him :cheer:lmao:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

midnightmischief said:


> hahaha was looking at some of the pics of reigns on this thread when my cat jumped up on my lap. she took one look at the screen and without a word of a lie started purring...
> 
> see all the 'kittycats' want him :cheer:lmao:mark::mark::mark::mark:


It's off the charts, man...OFF THE CHARTS


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> That was my favorite part.
> Thanks for being so patient. I know it has been forever.


It's ok!  take your time as long as I get something awesome 




psycho bunny said:


> Made my day
> 
> 
> Found this on Dean Ambrose.net its apparently from the wwe kids magazine.


*hypnotized*

The interview is nice too 'p




Telos said:


> "Even with all the unlikeable and detestable things that I've done, I don't think anyone has any idea of how low I can actually sink to get what I want."
> 
> :mark: Ambrose :mark:


:mark: yep. They ain't seen nothing yet.




terrilala said:


> why is it always Dean against Roman? Don't leave cutie Seth out of this!!!


He's just biding his time and will shock us all 




Calahart said:


> Agreed. Their cuteness just comes out in different ways.
> 
> Time to share my tumblr bounty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM IN LOVE THIS THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I also loved this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know what really happened to Punk. He just couldn't handle. :lmao


I LOVE. I've been having a nasty day, and this post just made me smile so much.




midnightmischief said:


> hahaha was looking at some of the pics of reigns on this thread when my cat jumped up on my lap. she took one look at the screen and without a word of a lie started purring...
> 
> see all the 'kittycats' want him :cheer:lmao:mark::mark::mark::mark:


:lmao!!!!!




RaneGaming said:


>


BEST VALENTINE EVER.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> It's ok!  take your time as long as I get something awesome


I will do my upmost.
Sorry your day has been bad, but I'm glad the pictures made you feel better again! 




























I watched this match earlier today and it was pretty great especially considering this was before Leakee/Reigns improved so much. I :banderas at the double Samoan drop.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Arm porn!


Jesus... I knew Dean was getting swole but didn't realize how pronounced it was! He's got those 24-inch pythons going!


----------



## halo.

SubZero3:16 said:


> Arm porn!



Is it wrong that the first thing I noticed in those pics was the earring and not the arms, I need my head checked. I've been lurking in chat too long.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Jesus... I knew Dean was getting swole but didn't realize how pronounced it was! He's got those 24-inch pythons going!


I know! I don't know how I can possibly do my job right tonight now that I've seen those beasts again.


----------



## SubZero3:16

halo. said:


> Is it wrong that the first thing I noticed in those pics was the earring and not the arms, I need my head checked. I've been lurking in chat too long.


That's because the earring is sexy. Believe in the earring!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Seriousforaminute said:


> Feeding them to Punk is one thing, but what the heck is the point of making them look like chumps against Mark Henry?



So feeding them to Punk who is smaller than all of them looks more legit to you than making them look weaker than the world's strongest man Mark Henry? fpalm

Besides they get the upper hand in the end and Dean played the role perfectly as someone who realizes that they have to face Mark Henry. Because when a guy that's Mark's size and reputation comes out to face you, you shouldn't just shrug you're shoulders and be like oh no problem, you should be scared shitless. Dean sold that match well and made it believeable that he was facing an incredible opponent, something the rest of the roster should take note of.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> So feeding them to Punk who is smaller than all of them looks more legit to you than making them look weaker than the world's strongest man Mark Henry? fpalm
> 
> Besides they get the upper hand in the end and Dean played the role perfectly as someone who realizes that they have to face Mark Henry. Because when a guy that's Mark's size and reputation comes out to face you, you shouldn't just shrug you're shoulders and be like oh no problem, you should be scared shitless. Dean sold that match well and made it believeable that he was facing an incredible opponent, something the rest of the roster should take note of.


Thank you!


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Was watching some Jon Moxley videos and has anyone seen this?
He was in a tag team match in Velocity.
MNM vs Jon Moxley and Dean Taylor.


----------



## Telos

TheVipersGirl said:


> Was watching some Jon Moxley videos and has anyone seen this?
> He was in a tag team match in Velocity.
> MNM vs Jon Moxley and Dean Taylor.


I've seen it, it's pretty cool. Rare footage of babyface Mox. Note Joey Mercury giving him a receipt at the end of the pin for overselling at the end.

What I've been looking for is the Velocity footage of Jon Moxley and Dick Rick versus Big Show.


----------



## Crozer

Telos said:


> I've seen it, it's pretty cool. Rare footage of babyface Mox. Note Joey Mercury giving him a receipt at the end of the pin for overselling at the end.
> 
> What I've been looking for is the Velocity footage of Jon Moxley and Dick Rick versus Big Show.


Isn't Dick Rick, Shaun Ricker? :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ah so his run in the WWE as Dean isn't his first. That's interesting! :O


----------



## halo.

Calahart said:


> Ah so his run in the WWE as Dean isn't his first. That's interesting! :O


He was never under contract they just got him in a few times to job and see what he could do. He was almost signed around the time of the big steroid scandal a few years back, however once the shit hit the fan and a load of people got fired the offer disappeared as one of the guys who got fired was the guy dealing with Dean.


----------



## CALΔMITY

halo. said:


> He was never under contract they just got him in a few times to job and see what he could do. He was almost signed around the time of the big steroid scandal a few years back, however once the shit hit the fan and a load of people got fired the offer disappeared as one of the guys who got fired was the guy dealing with Dean.


Ah okay. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Telos

Crozer said:


> Isn't Dick Rick, Shaun Ricker? :mark:


lol yes indeed, that's him. I believe that is the second time Dean has competed in WWE. Tag match versus MNM was the first.

Also I was surprised to see a clip of him wrestling a dark match in TNA!


----------



## Callisto

SubZero3:16 said:


> Arm porn!


I literally gasped myself into an asthma attack ala Britney Spears in "I'm a Slave 4 U". Let me go buy an inhaler real quick.

Why must you do this to me? Why??


----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> I will do my upmost.
> Sorry your day has been bad, but I'm glad the pictures made you feel better again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched this match earlier today and it was pretty great especially considering this was before Leakee/Reigns improved so much. I :banderas at the double Samoan drop.


I should rewatch this  It was the first FCW match I looked up after the three of them debuted.




SubZero3:16 said:


> So feeding them to Punk who is smaller than all of them looks more legit to you than making them look weaker than the world's strongest man Mark Henry? fpalm
> 
> Besides they get the upper hand in the end and Dean played the role perfectly as someone who realizes that they have to face Mark Henry. Because when a guy that's Mark's size and reputation comes out to face you, you shouldn't just shrug you're shoulders and be like oh no problem, you should be scared shitless. Dean sold that match well and made it believeable that he was facing an incredible opponent, something the rest of the roster should take note of.


(Y)




TheVipersGirl said:


> Was watching some Jon Moxley videos and has anyone seen this?
> He was in a tag team match in Velocity.
> MNM vs Jon Moxley and Dean Taylor.


Nice find! 




Calahart said:


>


:lmao This is totally me!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Happy valentine's day everybody! If you are as pathetic as me you'd sleep through most of the day almost missing dinner reservations :cheer. Hope everybody has a great time.

edit: I just saw that this is my 666th post mwahaha :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

That is insanely adorable and innocent especially compared to what I cooked up for V-Day. :side:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> That is insanely adorable and innocent especially compared to what I cooked up for V-Day. :side:












my bf is my one thing that has kept me sane over the years.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Yes Happy Valentine's Day to everyone!










Couple of pics of my favourite pair





































Oh golly gee, I just can't choose


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> my bf is my one thing that has kept me sane over the years.


This isn't what I was talking about, but your avi reminds me of a request that a Puella Magi fan on tumblr requested.
I wonder what kind of magical girl Dean would be... :lmao













Spoiler: Oh...and Happy Valentines Day folks!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yes Happy Valentine's Day to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of pics of my favourite pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh golly gee, I just can't choose


Those look amazing :mark:



Calahart said:


> This isn't what I was talking about, but your avi reminds me of a request that a Puella Magi fan on tumblr requested.
> I wonder what kind of magical girl Dean would be... :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Oh...and Happy Valentines Day folks!


Omg Dean and Kuybey :mark: that looks amazing Caly, would you mind if I would use your art in my sig?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Well sure, but I'm eventually gonna outline and color it. Don't showcase a messy doodle. :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

What an amazing SD from top to bottom. Watch it now, everyone :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm going to be sleeping soon enough, but I plan on watching it at some point. :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh well, hope you enjoy Valentine's Day :lol

I wonder how many people will tune in to SD in the States.


----------



## DareDevil

Happy Valentine's day you guys, I am excited for SD. I hear it was good, again..


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Smackdown was damn solid this week definitely watch it if you can :mark: 



Spoiler: spoiler for smackdown - here i am again with my incoherence



Ambrose's zombie hands at the entrance :lmao 

ALL DEM LADIES SCREAMING FOR REIGNS

"Rip him apart!!!" SHUT UP SETH

Ambrose's clumsy self showcasing itself as he trips over the ropes trying to get in from the tag :lmao

Crowd pop for Bryan and Ambrose selling like a GOAT as always :clap

Ambrose circling the ring only to tag out :lmao
That was epic. The frigging boos :banderas :banderas :banderas 

Ambooty looking A+ tonight :cool2 :cool2 :cool2

Sheamus and Rollins work pretty well together

Double drop kick on the apron is frigging gold (don't want to be a bitch but he is getting those five moves of doom thing going early) 

Love Ambrose going bat shit crazy in the corner. When the stomps and headbutts come out you know shits gonna go down :mark: 

Ambrose and Christian going at it :mark: 
THE TWO NEED TO FEUD
Ambrose again GOAT selling and flopping to the rope

Christian's little slap to Ambrose's torso. Love it when guys do shit like that to each other in the ring. Like a 'thanks' without the words. The tornado DDT did look great.

Love how they keep having Ambrose stealing the pins. So damn heel. Regardless of him looking weak that is great for his character. 

BROMANCE AT THE END 8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D
Ambrose dancing like an idiot and thinking he looks great :lmao
Egos so much at the end thinking that they are the shit for winning when they stole it but still, a win is a win :dance :dance :dance


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Smackdown was damn solid this week definitely watch it if you can :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler for smackdown - here i am again with my incoherence
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose's zombie hands at the entrance :lmao
> 
> ALL DEM LADIES SCREAMING FOR REIGNS
> 
> "Rip him apart!!!" SHUT UP SETH
> 
> Ambrose's clumsy self showcasing itself as he trips over the ropes trying to get in from the tag :lmao
> 
> Crowd pop for Bryan and Ambrose selling like a GOAT as always :clap
> 
> Ambrose circling the ring only to tag out :lmao
> That was epic. The frigging boos :bandereas
> 
> Ambooty looking A+ tonight
> 
> Sheamus and Rollins work pretty well together
> 
> Double drop kick on the apron is frigging gold (don't want to be a bitch but he is getting those five moves of doom thing going early)
> 
> Love Ambrose going bat shit crazy in the corner. When the stomps and headbutts come out you know shits gonna go down :mark:
> 
> Ambrose and Christian going at it :mark:
> THE TWO NEED TO FEUD
> Ambrose again GOAT selling and flopping to the rope
> 
> Christian's little slap to Ambrose's torso. Love it when guys do shit like that to each other in the ring. Like a 'thanks' without the words. The tornado DDT did look great.
> 
> Love how they keep having Ambrose stealing the pins. So damn heel. Regardless of him looking weak that is great for his character.
> 
> BROMANCE AT THE END
> Ambrose dancing like an idiot and thinking he looks great :lmao
> Egos so much at the end thinking that they are the shit for winning


I am _so_ looking forward to this. 

Good night folks.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

The heat he got for this was awesome :lol :clap 


Spoiler: smackdown spoiler















WHITE BOY ALERT



Spoiler: smackdown spoiler


----------



## Kratosx23

SubZero3:16 said:


> So feeding them to Punk who is smaller than all of them looks more legit to you than making them look weaker than the world's strongest man Mark Henry? fpalm


Yes, because Punk is a main eventer who holds the longest WWE title reign in 25 years, and Mark Henry is not. Credibility is not dictated by size alone, it's about booking.



> Besides they get the upper hand in the end and Dean played the role perfectly as someone who realizes that they have to face Mark Henry. Because when a guy that's Mark's size and reputation comes out to face you, you shouldn't just shrug you're shoulders and be like oh no problem, you should be scared shitless. Dean sold that match well and made it believable that he was facing an incredible opponent, something the rest of the roster should take note of.


The only problem with that is, as one wrestler famously said (I forget who), never get too good at selling because that's all you'll do. In other words, you'll get turned into a geek who's used to put people over, which is basically what he already is. That strength has turned into his biggest weakness, and that's one reason why he'll never make it big.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes, because Punk is a main eventer who holds the longest WWE title reign in 25 years, and Mark Henry is not. Credibility is not dictated by size alone, it's about booking.
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem with that is, as one wrestler famously said (I forget who), never get too good at selling because that's all you'll do. In other words, you'll get turned into a geek who's used to put people over, which is basically what he already is. That strength has turned into his biggest weakness, and that's one reason why he'll never make it big.


Happy V-Day ! Even if you don't care about it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wow you guys are really behind on time, V Day's over here already :lol

Have fun everyone! And don't miss Smackdown :lol One of the best WWE weekly shows from top to bottom in a long time. No pointless filler, everything served a purpose. 3 great matches.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Wow you guys are really behind on time, V Day's over here already :lol
> 
> Have fun everyone! And don't miss Smackdown :lol One of the best WWE weekly shows from top to bottom in a long time. No pointless filler, everything served a purpose. 3 great matches.


Can't wait :dance Smackdown will be my V-Day treat.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I spent V Day watching Smackdown too. Kinda sad when you think about it :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> I spent V Day watching Smackdown too. Kinda sad when you think about it :lol


Well maybe for you. i get to see a bunch of hot guys walk around half naked and beat the crap out of each other : I'm good :lol


----------



## cindel25

Happy V-Day hoes!! My body is ready for Smackdown


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Happy V-Day hoes!! My body is ready for Smackdown


Happy V-Day Cindel! Yup we're ready.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Quoth the Raven said:


> I spent V Day watching Smackdown too. Kinda sad when you think about it :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Well sure, but I'm eventually gonna outline and color it. Don't showcase a messy doodle. :lmao


It looks amazing as it is to me though, but its not like I was planning on changing my sig today. If your done could you please share or send me in a pm message? I really like it.












Quoth the Raven said:


> I spent V Day watching Smackdown too. Kinda sad when you think about it :lol


I'm about to watch it :lol



cindel25 said:


> Happy V-Day hoes!! My body is ready for Smackdown


I really wanna know where you get those hilarious gifs :lol

Everybody have a good morning/day/evening what ever :lol I'm gonna watch sd see you guys


----------



## Telos

Just observing something. Here are the match cards for every PPV the Shield have been booked for:



Spoiler: lots of pics



*TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs (2012)*










*Royal Rumble (2013)*

(no match cards)

*Elimination Chamber (2013)*










*Wrestlemania 29*










*Extreme Rules*


















*Payback*


















*Money in the Bank*


















*SummerSlam*










*Night of Champions*


















*Battleground*










*Hell in a Cell*









(can't find a match card for Ambrose vs. Big E, did they have one?)

*Survivor Series (2013)*










*TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs (2013)*

















(second one I took from the pre-show)

*Royal Rumble (2014)*

(no match cards)

*Elimination Chamber (2014)*













Some of these match cards are from the show itself while others are from the WWE.com website. Notice that Dean was front and center most of the time when the trio was grouped together, but now Reigns is literally and figuratively the center of attention. Though this has surprised me because I thought they were doing that for Reigns much sooner, and this EC match card is the first I've seen for Reigns like that.


----------



## Wynter

*Happy Valentines Day Lovelies!!!* *<3* :cheer:cheer:cheer

Now take this got damn hug and love it 


















Can we talk about how sexy this wallpaper is?



Spoiler: Pic is BIG as fuck
















And then can we take a second to appreciate the fact they still bromance even through their bickering and fighting(aka Dean acting out because he wants Roman's attention  )

And now let's appreciate this Rolleigns too :banderas











You know Roman and Seth can't help but get their hugs on. 
Just can't help but touch each other :cool2


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> Just observing something. Here are the match cards for every PPV the Shield have been booked for:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lots of pics
> 
> 
> 
> *TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs (2012)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Royal Rumble (2013)*
> 
> (no match cards)
> 
> *Elimination Chamber (2013)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wrestlemania 29*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Extreme Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Payback*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Money in the Bank*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SummerSlam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Night of Champions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Battleground*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hell in a Cell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (can't find a match card for Ambrose vs. Big E, did they have one?)
> 
> *Survivor Series (2013)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs (2013)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (second one I took from the pre-show)
> 
> *Royal Rumble (2014)*
> 
> (no match cards)
> 
> *Elimination Chamber (2014)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these match cards are from the show itself while others are from the WWE.com website. Notice that Dean was front and center most of the time when the trio was grouped together, but now Reigns is literally and figuratively the center of attention. Though this has surprised me because I thought they were doing that for Reigns much sooner, and this EC match card is the first I've seen for Reigns like that.


Seems legit. Dean has been front and center for the Shield most of the time. It has only been since SS that Reigns was featured in the forefront, but the way his dissenters whine you would think that it had been for the whole year.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Seems legit. Dean has been front and center for the Shield most of the time. It has only been since SS that Reigns was featured in the forefront, but the way his dissenters whine you would think that it had been for the whole year.


Agreed. Dean has been booked strong and even though The Shield has never officially had a leader, he's been the mouthpiece and arguably the implied leader. Starting in late October up through now it's been tease after tease of egos dividing the group, and Reigns taking the shine is not just a push on his part but also part of the group's story. Rollins' mini-breakout has included his match with Punk and his long run through the Rumble.

It's a defeatist attitude by those who are already proclaiming people are going to be sick of Reigns. We don't even know how long and how aggressive this push is for. We can cross that bridge when we get there. For now let's enjoy the ride while it lasts, because everything indicates these guys are on the verge of getting their singles careers started soon.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> Agreed. Dean has been booked strong and even though The Shield has never officially had a leader, he's been the mouthpiece and arguably the implied leader. Starting in late October up through now it's been tease after tease of egos dividing the group, and Reigns taking the shine is not just a push on his part but also part of the group's story. Rollins' mini-breakout has included his match with Punk and his long run through the Rumble.
> 
> It's a defeatist attitude by those who are already proclaiming people are going to be sick of Reigns. We don't even know how long and how aggressive this push is for. We can cross that bridge when we get there. For now let's enjoy the ride while it lasts, because everything indicates these guys are on the verge of getting their singles careers started soon.


Exactly. Because there has been far too many start and stop pushes that no one knows for certain where any new comer would land. Not even those who were 'deemed' to have 'the look.' I want all 3 reach the top and we will never know until we get there.


----------



## What A Maneuver

It kind of drives me nuts that they're making Roman the leader while they're feuding with The Wyatts. I don't want to see stare downs, I want to see Bray and Dean go at it on the mic. I get that they're invested in Roman Reigns, but damnit... Bray and Dean are probably heels for life, and this is their one chance to go at it verbally.


----------



## Telos

What A Maneuver said:


> It kind of drives me nuts that they're making Roman the leader while they're feuding with The Wyatts. I don't want to see stare downs, I want to see Bray and Dean go at it on the mic. I get that they're invested in Roman Reigns, but damnit... Bray and Dean are probably heels for life, and this is their one chance to go at it verbally.


Hopefully we'll get a live mic promo with both Bray and Dean at one of the go-home shows before EC.


----------



## PUNKY

What A Maneuver said:


> It kind of drives me nuts that they're making Roman the leader while they're feuding with The Wyatts. I don't want to see stare downs, I want to see Bray and Dean go at it on the mic. I get that they're invested in Roman Reigns, but damnit...* Bray and Dean are probably heels for life, and this is their one chance to go at it verbally.*


*
*


there probably waiting until next week on the go home shows to let dean and bray go at it on the mic, well hopefully.

also why is everyone talking about valentines day, i'm single so it's just depressing me. :sad:

oh well sd starts soon so at least i can perv over roman and dean, sorry seth.


----------



## Joshi Judas

You're not alone, I watched SD on Valentine's Day like I said :lol

SD is really and I mean REALLY strong this week though, so you'll have fun.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Telos said:


> Hopefully we'll get a live mic promo with both Bray and Dean at one of the go-home shows before EC.


I wish. Somehow I doubt we'll get too much of it because they're in "push Reigns" mode, and making everybody look good would just be silly in the WWE's eyes. Raw is three hours. I don't see why they couldn't devote more than one segment to this feud to let everybody shine.


----------



## Telos

What A Maneuver said:


> I wish. Somehow I doubt we'll get too much of it because they're in "push Reigns" mode, and making everybody look good would just be silly in the WWE's eyes. Raw is three hours. I don't see why they couldn't devote more than one segment to this feud to let everybody shine.


We only get to see about a little more than 2 hours worth of the show since ~1 hour is all commercials. And Triple H needs his 20 minutes in the spotlight.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> We only get to see about a little more than 2 hours worth of the show since ~1 hour is all commercials. And Triple H needs his 20 minutes in the spotlight.


Exactly. This is why Smackdown has been riding high lately. No Triple H yammering about himself for about 20 minutes commercial free. God forbid Trips gives up some of the time and dedicate it to building storylines.


----------



## Deptford

Im watching SD on V-Day too but whateva whateva


----------



## SubZero3:16

What a beautiful chaotic match :banderas :banderas

Yes I'm that terrible person who laughed when Sheamus kicked Christian in the face. Speaking of which, what the heck happened to his face? He was never ugly before but good gracious man, please tell me that the makeup department enchanced that bruise.


----------



## Kratosx23

> Agreed. Dean has been booked strong


When? ~______~



SubZero3:16 said:


> Seems legit. Dean has been front and center for the Shield most of the time. It has only been since SS that Reigns was featured in the forefront, but the way his dissenters whine you would think that it had been for the whole year.


Who gets the front of the pictures doesn't matter, watch the actual matches. In at LEAST their first 3 matches, probably even more, but the first 3 at the very least, Reigns either got the pin, or was the deciding factor in them getting the pin. It's always been portrayed that Rollins and Ambrose are losers, Ambrose in particular in almost every match has a spot where one of the other team has him definitively beat, hit with a finisher and pinned, before Reigns makes sure it doesn't happen.


----------



## Deptford

It kind of makes you wonder if the only reason why The Shield was even booked right to start out with is because Vince wanted Reigns to replace Cena. Literally nothing else since Cena has received that type of booking that The Shield had since their debut. 

Kind of odd to think about.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> When? ~______~
> 
> 
> 
> Who gets the front of the pictures doesn't matter, watch the actual matches. In at LEAST their first 3 matches, probably even more, but the first 3 at the very least, Reigns either got the pin, or was the deciding factor in them getting the pin. It's always been portrayed that Rollins and Ambrose are losers, Ambrose in particular in almost every match has a spot where one of the other team has him definitively beat, hit with a finisher and pinned, before Reigns makes sure it doesn't happen.


Well you would recall it was Seth who saved him on Monday but anyhoo I don't feel like getting in it with you because we will always have opposing views when it comes to The Shield. Hope you enjoy the rest of V-Day


----------



## Kratosx23

Because it wasn't a match, Reigns probably WANTED to see him lose the title. 

Either way his career's dead when they split and it's a fucking shame because. He's the only one who deserves a push and the least likely to get it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because it wasn't a match, Reigns probably WANTED to see him lose the title.
> 
> Either way his career's dead when they split and it's a fucking shame because. He's the only one who deserves a push and the least likely to get it.


It must be exhausting being you. Aren't you ever optimistic about anything?


----------



## Kratosx23

Nothing to do with wrestling, until I see evidence. It's a shame because I used to have nearly a 100% success rate with talent I got behind. Austin, Undertaker, Angle, Foley, etc, but ever since Kennedy, WWE has burned me so many times on guys I like that now I just automatically assume they'll all fail and with 1 or 2 exceptions I'm always right.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nothing to do with wrestling, until I see evidence. It's a shame because I used to have nearly a 100% success rate with talent I got behind. Austin, Undertaker, Angle, Foley, etc, but ever since Kennedy, WWE has burned me so many times on guys I like that now I just automatically assume they'll all fail.


That's sad. I mean I know I was pissed off when Sandow lost his cashin to Cena and people around here was like just wait and see and I was like wait and see for what, they just ended Sandow and unfortunately it seems like I was right  He's only the current guy I back that is floundering like this. I really hope that Bray goes over Cena at Mania but this is WWE. I'm going to back all 3 members of the shield until they completely ruin them. I'm optimistic like that. I know you may think it's silly but that's just how I am.


----------



## Telos

Tyrion Lannister said:


> When? ~______~


- reigning US champion for over 270 days, the longest reign we've seen in 6 years...yes he hasn't defended it much but there has to be a reason why they don't just have him lose it to a random midcarder... also could've had a great program with Christian this summer but WWE with their fuckery decided not to
- got the Undertaker to fight one-on-one on free television for the first time in forever
- still the most vocal member of the best stable in the business today (love Bray but find Harper and Rowan boring, whereas none of the Shield are boring)

Dean isn't booked as strong now as he was from Extreme Rules until around SummerSlam but he's doing a hell of a lot better for himself even know than a guy like Ziggler.


----------



## Deptford

Zero and Pyro sitting in a tree K-I-S-S-I-N-G 
:dance:dance

You two are the shield thread valentines day couple <3 awww


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> Zero and Pyro sitting in a tree K-I-S-S-I-N-G
> :dance:dance
> 
> You two are the shield thread valentines day couple <3 awww


You're smoking again aren't you? :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> - reigning US champion for over 270 days, the longest reign we've seen in 6 years...yes he hasn't defended it much but there has to be a reason why they don't just have him lose it to a random midcarder... also could've had a great program with Christian this summer but WWE with their fuckery decided not to
> - got the Undertaker to fight one-on-one on free television for the first time in forever
> - still the most vocal member of the best stable in the business today (love Bray but find Harper and Rowan boring, whereas none of the Shield are boring)
> 
> *Dean isn't booked as strong now as he was from Extreme Rules until around SummerSlam but he's doing a hell of a lot better for himself even know than a guy like Ziggler.*


This and not to mention he is still delivering. The thing with the WWE (I'd imagine) is that unless you have full creative control over your character, that character is bound to change over the course of a week or even over night and Ambrose is just goin with the flow. I really like the way their character development is going because it would really get boring if all they ever did was dominate. I always prefer when a character shows vulnerability.


----------



## Deptford

SubZero3:16 said:


> You're smoking again aren't you? :lol


 hahah sorry. 
It's time for me to go to bed :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

> - reigning US champion for over 270 days, the longest reign we've seen in 6 years...yes he hasn't defended it much but there has to be a reason why they don't just have him lose it to a random midcarder... also could've had a great program with Christian this summer but WWE with their fuckery decided not to












Using the US title as an argument is an automatic fail. 

The reason they haven't taken it off him is so they can play up that he's got a big head because he's the only champion in the group. That'll factor into the break up somehow and Reigns will murder him.



> - got the Undertaker to fight one-on-one on free television for the first time in forever


Fighting a big name in and of itself is not indicative of a strong future. As I mentioned before, The Shield was supposed to have a match with Undertaker and a few other people at SummerSlam, but he had to pull out. They wanted one guy to wrestle him to get beat, and it damn sure wasn't going to be Reigns because he don't take dem losses. Ever. It happened to be Ambrose and not Rollins. SO. WHAT.



> - still the most vocal member of the best stable in the business today (love Bray but find Harper and Rowan boring, whereas none of the Shield are boring)


I find Roman and Seth very boring. The Wyatt Family is a better stable because it's a better gimmick, Bray is better than anyone in The Shield, Ambrose included, and I don't really find anything wrong with Harper. He may not be main event talent but I enjoy his mannerisms in the ring and he's got an amazing psychotic look. Granted, I've said look doesn't matter when I talk about Reigns, and it doesn't, but Harper just looks like a serial killer. I can do without Rowan but the fact that they're in this gimmick means I can tolerate them. I love everything about The Wyatt Family. They're 50x more interesting than The Shield, and we already knew more about Bray from his vignettes than we've known about The Shield the whole time.



> Dean isn't booked as strong now as he was from Extreme Rules until around SummerSlam but he's doing a hell of a lot better for himself even know than a guy like Ziggler.


Well, fuck, who isn't doing better than Ziggler? That's a bad example.



> That's sad. I mean I know I was pissed off when Sandow lost his cashin to Cena and people around here was like just wait and see and I was like wait and see for what, they just ended Sandow and unfortunately it seems like I was right  He's only the current guy I back that is floundering like this. I really hope that Bray goes over Cena at Mania but this is WWE. I'm going to back all 3 members of the shield until they completely ruin them. I'm optimistic like that. I know you may think it's silly but that's just how I am.


He won't. Bray Wyatt's character by this time next year will be completely changed and he'll be doing comedy with Santino. As much evidence as there is that Bray Wyatt is the next top heel in the WWE, and I'll fully admit there is plenty of evidence to support that fact (when I said before I'm not optimistic until I see evidence, I really meant evidence as in solid, rock hard confirmation, as in, he's got the title), so there also was with Wade Barrett and we all know how that turned out. Now granted, as good as Barrett is, Bray is considerably better, but I've seen this style of push given to people before and it usually ends with Cena burying them and sending them back to the midcard permanently. I don't really buy that they see as much in Bray as is plainly obvious, that he has the best gimmick of all time and is a hell of a great talent to pull it off to boot. They tend to just book who they want, so if they actually want Bray to be a success, he'll be a success, but he'll be a success because that's what they orchestrated to happen, not because he deserves it.

I can understand why you think all 3 members will be successful. They've put JUST ENOUGH into Rollins and Ambrose that you could argue an intelligent case for it, but I see this group and the way they've been booked, and then I hear Dave Meltzer talk about how Triple H wants Roman Reigns to be the face of the company, and it's just blatantly obvious to me that they've just been his trainers from the beginning. And believe me, with Ambrose, it may be because I'm just being blindly negative because he's one of mine, but I genuinely do not like Seth Rollins, so when I say he's not gonna make it, I'm not saying that just to be my usual negative self. I really don't think they'll push him. Vince has never taken a shine to guys who wrestle the way that he does, I'd call him a high flyer but I'd get people telling me he isn't for 3 pages and I just don't care.

As for Sandow, yeah, he's done. Sadly, though, they never gave him a serious push to begin with. Even when he was getting so called "pushed", it was him just beating complete undercard geeks. I don't know if they don't realize how fucking AMAZING he is, or if they just don't care, but something needs to change.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> hahah sorry.
> It's time for me to go to bed :lol


So early?


----------



## Deptford

SubZero3:16 said:


> So early?


Yeah lol. I started watching The Americans and I wanna watch that ish and lay down and I have a feeling that I would just sidetrack the fuck out of this thread tonight :lol

Pyro, Ambrose can always run the WWE in WWE2k14 :dance
that's my solace at least haha.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> *Ambrose can always run the WWE in WWE2k14* :dance
> that's my solace at least haha.


----------



## Kratosx23

Deptford said:


> Pyro, Ambrose can always run the WWE in WWE2k14 :dance
> that's my solace at least haha.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> Pyro, Ambrose can always run the WWE in WWE2k14 :dance
> that's my solace at least haha.


Go to bed Deptford :lol


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

does anyone know who came up with the SHIELD idea? Like was that Triple H, Mr. MacMahon, Creative, proposed by one of the 3 guys, etc. Does anyone remember seeing a dirtsheet with rumors about the 3 debuting together?


----------



## SubZero3:16

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> does anyone know who came up with the SHIELD idea? Like was that Triple H, Mr. MacMahon, Creative, proposed by one of the 3 guys, etc. Does anyone remember seeing a dirtsheet with rumors about the 3 debuting together?


Nope. There has never been specifics given and dirtsheets only report 'rumours' after they've watched the show.


----------



## Telos

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Using the US title as an argument is an automatic fail.












































Plenty of other great names have held the title also, at different points in their careers. Cesaro, who is an IWC darling, had a nice long reign back in 2012 and he seems to be getting a push now. Benoit's legacy is tarnished after his murder suicide, but before that he was an excellent wrestler and won a WM main event for a top tier belt (WHC). The Miz's reign as WWE champion was a joke but at least he got there, and he had the US title before that. Ziggler had a nice run with the US title and won the WHC last year, an unmemorable reign for obvious reasons but the night he won it was arguably the coolest moment of 2013.

My point is while the US title isn't booked as being important by Creative these days, it's at least something. There are only three singles titles to be had between the 40-50 active wrestlers on the roster, and Ambrose has one of them. His career outlook is already looking better than the majority on that list of active wrestlers.

He may never win the WWE title, and that would be a shame. But the Million Dollar Man, Mr. Perfect, and Jake the Snake never did either and they were still Hall of Famers and a favorite of many fans. I don't care how many titles Ambrose ends up having when it's all said and done, because you can slap a belt or two on ADR and people still won't care about him despite the fact that he puts on great matches. Ambrose has the skills and the talent to have a long and memorable career. He's an absolute workhorse and he'll get his due. He is smarter than Ziggler so he won't mouth off and bite the hand that feeds him. He is one of the few gifted mic workers so he'll always have a chance to shine. He'll never be the face of the company and he doesn't want to, but he'll make his mark on the WWE and it will be fun to watch. Be patient. The Ambrose we see now may not be the Ambrose we see in the summer, or even next year.


----------



## Asenath

SubZero3:16 said:


> Nope. There has never been specifics given and dirtsheets only report 'rumours' after they've watched the show.


Ambrose has sort of implied that the writers just threw them together to do the work on Ryback that one time, and all of the team stuff after has been the three of them making their own characterization. But no specifics.


----------



## Kratosx23

Telos said:


>


How fucking long ago were those? That would be like me saying "Big E Langston holding the IC title means he's a future world champion because.....








"

unk2



> Plenty of other great names have held the title also, at different points in their careers. Cesaro, who is an IWC darling, had a nice long reign back in 2012 and he seems to be getting a push now. Benoit's legacy is tarnished after his murder suicide, but before that he was an excellent wrestler and won a WM main event for a top tier belt (WHC). The Miz's reign as WWE champion was a joke but at least he got there, and he had the US title before that. Ziggler had a nice run with the US title and won the WHC last year, an unmemorable reign for obvious reasons but the night he won it was arguably the coolest moment of 2013.


The WHC doesn't exist anymore, so don't try to use that as an excuse, either. He can't go for the WHC, it isn't possible. He is NOT touching the WWE Championship when it's the sole title. As a matter of fact, nobody who hasn't touched it already besides Reigns, is never going to. Nobody on this roster, forget it. Being a world champion for 98% of this roster is no longer an attainable goal and that's the problem with two titles. And for all the people who've made it after holding the US title, there's a ton more who didn't.



> My point is while the US title isn't booked as being important by Creative these days, it's at least something. There are only three singles titles to be had between the 40-50 active wrestlers on the roster, and Ambrose has one of them. His career outlook is already looking better than the majority on that list of active wrestlers.


No, it's not something. They will let ANYONE hold those titles. There is no point that you can be so low where they won't let you win the US title or the IC, especially the US. God, you're making it sound like he's one of the top 3 wrestlers on the roster. "There's only 3 titles between 50 people and he's got one of them". Because like 15 people on the roster would never be caught DEAD holding that title, that's why. The way the WWE has booked talent for the last 5, 6, 7 years, anybody they bring up that they want to turn into a star, they win the WWE/World Heavyweight title within about a year, 2 at most. They're inserted right into the main event. While you can argue The Shield has been given that push, what a whole group does doesn't matter, it's about individuals and Ambrose is clearly not their favourite member of The Shield and nobody can argue over which one it is, whether they think Reigns deserves it or not, or whether they think it's too fast or not.



> He may never win the WWE title, and that would be a shame. But the Million Dollar Man, Mr. Perfect, and Jake the Snake never did either and they were still Hall of Famers and a favorite of many fans.


Their careers mean absolutely nothing to me, and neither does the support of fans. Respect isn't an accomplishment. You're a world champion or you're irrelevant, there is no middle ground. Deep down, you even believe it yourself, despite trying to make up excuses about "yeah, but he'll be one of the best guys who never held the title!", because you just told me it would be a SHAME if he never won the WWE title. If not being world champion is something to be ashamed of, then he didn't accomplish what he needed to. The Hall of Fame is also a marketing gimmick that lets anyone in, who cares.



> I don't care how many titles Ambrose ends up having when it's all said and done, because you can slap a belt or two on ADR and people still won't care about him despite the fact that he puts on great matches.


Vince cares, and that's all that matters because he dictates their success or their failure. Again, why in the HELL would I care about what OTHER people think about him? I don't give a damn if people respect him. They already do, and it means nothing. I can't just be satisfied with him being on the roster if he's being misused, that's not enough. Alberto Del Rio may get crickets every night but he's been rewarded plentifully in a way that very few people on this roster ever will be. I would rather have Ambrose get Del Rio reactions every single night and get major pushes than get Daniel Bryan reactions with no payoff. MUCH rather.



> Ambrose has the skills and the talent to have a long and memorable career. He's an absolute workhorse and he'll get his due.


Damien Sandow and Wade Barrett have all the skills and talent to have a great career too, and they don't have one. You act like just because Punk and Bryan got lucky, that means every guy who comes off the Indies is gonna have that happen to him. 



> He is smarter than Ziggler so he won't mouth off and bite the hand that feeds him. He is one of the few gifted mic workers so he'll always have a chance to shine. He'll never be the face of the company and he doesn't want to, but he'll make his mark on the WWE and it will be fun to watch. Be patient. The Ambrose we see now may not be the Ambrose we see in the summer, or even next year.


What mark, US champion? That's not a mark on WWE at all. He's not gonna make a REAL impact, he's not gonna become a top star or do anything that secures his future as a top star. The Ambrose we're getting now is probably gonna look like John Cena compared to the post Shield Ambrose after Roman Reigns spears him at WrestleMania and sends him flying all the way to the pre show. I can already imagine him being off tv for weeks at a time like they put Sandow through.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Happy Valentine's Day, everyone! 



psycho bunny said:


> Happy valentine's day everybody! If you are as pathetic as me you'd sleep through most of the day almost missing dinner reservations :cheer. Hope everybody has a great time.


Sethie, I'd marry you right away if I could :lol My day was spent yelling at incompetent HR people while missing breakfast, coffee, and lunch because of writing and editing deadlines. Soooo... your day was a blast compared to mine 




SubZero3:16 said:


> Yes Happy Valentine's Day to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of pics of my favourite pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh golly gee, I just can't choose


Aw.




Calahart said:


> This isn't what I was talking about, but your avi reminds me of a request that a Puella Magi fan on tumblr requested.
> I wonder what kind of magical girl Dean would be... :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Oh...and Happy Valentines Day folks!


:lmao

I'll read the rest of the posts after I'm done watching SD, which sounds awesome.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How fucking long ago were those? That would be like me saying "Big E Langston holding the IC title means he's a future world champion because.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> unk2


But you were just saying the US title means nothing and I showed you a handful of examples that show that that's not true. I can trade your Zack Ryder with my John Cena. Your Orlando Jordan with my Daniel Bryan. We can go all night with it, but let's not.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, it's not something. They will let ANYONE hold those titles. There is no point that you can be so low where they won't let you win the US title or the IC, especially the US. God, you're making it sound like he's one of the top 3 wrestlers on the roster. "There's only 3 titles between 50 people and he's got one of them". Because like 15 people on the roster would never be caught DEAD holding that title, that's why. *The way the WWE has booked talent for the last 5, 6, 7 years, anybody they bring up that they want to turn into a star, they win the WWE/World Heavyweight title within about a year, 2 at most.* They're inserted right into the main event. While you can argue The Shield has been given that push, what a whole group does doesn't matter, it's about individuals and Ambrose is clearly not their favourite member of The Shield and nobody can argue over which one it is, whether they think Reigns deserves it or not, or whether they think it's too fast or not.


The bolded part has been true with regards to the WWE title for Sheamus and ADR and that's literally it. For the WHC, that list is restricted to Khali, Punk, Swagger, Bryan, and ADR. The vast majority of other WWE/WHC title holders of the past 7 years were guys who waited longer to get their first reign.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Their careers mean absolutely nothing to me












Why are we even having this discussion then? If their careers mean nothing, then their accomplishments within those careers aren't worth anything either.

I'm going to let Maximus take it from here. Seeing you like this makes me sad, Pyro. I hope Bray at least gives you _something_ to look forward to each week.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah Telos you're just gonna keep goin in circles. :lol might as well agree to disagree.


----------



## Kratosx23

Telos said:


> But you were just saying the US title means nothing and I showed you a handful of examples that show that that's not true. I can trade your Zack Ryder with my John Cena. Your Orlando Jordan with my Daniel Bryan. We can go all night with it, but let's not.


The point I was trying to make is, those examples aren't relevant because they were an ETERNITY ago. They don't use the US title to build up talent NOW, it's long gone. The occasional talent coincidentally winning a world championship later, which is completely unrelated to the US title reign means nothing. Ambrose holding the belt is not gonna get him a world championship. If he gets lucky enough to get one, it'll have nothing to do with the US title.

And you can't just decide that Zack Ryder being US champion doesn't count, either. Zack Ryder being US champion proves that there is NO bar, they will let anyone win that title if they'll let him win it. The fact that the face of the company once upon a time held that title when it was used to build his credibility towards eventually becoming what he would, does not mean that you get to dismiss Ryder from the argument.



> The bolded part has been true with regards to the WWE title for Sheamus and ADR and that's literally it. For the WHC, that list is restricted to Khali, Punk, Swagger, Bryan, and ADR. The vast majority of other WWE/WHC title holders of the past 7 years were guys who waited longer to get their first reign.


Apart from 10 or 11 time champions like Cena, Edge, Orton, Triple H, etc, who don't count because they were made in another era (and for that matter, Orton won the title in the same timeframe I'm talking about), or guys who got one title reign as a thank you for staying in WWE forever because they've been there for 15 years, Christian, Kane, Henry, etc, that's virtually EVERYONE who's held a world title. You don't stay a Cody Rhodes or a Kofi Kingston for 5 years and then get a world title, we do not live in that era anymore. The only exception I can think of is Miz, the ONLY one.



> Why are we even having this discussion then? If their careers mean nothing, then their accomplishments within those careers aren't worth anything either.


That's my point, they never accomplished anything, and neither will Ambrose if he doesn't become a world champion. Respect be damned, I'd rather the fans spit in his face and him get pushed than to end up like Piper or Dibiase.



> I'm going to let Maximus take it from here. Seeing you like this makes me sad, Pyro. I hope Bray at least gives you _something_ to look forward to each week.


Yeah, he does. He's the one thing I have left in WWE, until they bury him too, because I don't buy for a second that they'll put the world title on him. Not with that gimmick and body type. I'm amazed he's lasted in a pushed role as long as he has.

If you don't want to keep arguing, then that's fine, but when Reigns is WWE Champion and Ambrose is on the pre-show, you can tell me I was right the whole time.


----------



## Wynter

God *Pyro*, WWE must have absolutely _*shitted *_on all your favorite wrestlers. 

I've never seen someone so jaded with the product :lol

There has to be at least one wrestler you rooted for and they had a successful career with the WWE, yeah?


----------



## Gretchen

Pyro was a fan of Austin, I think, so yes.

I don't blame him really, the WWE really seems to not care at all about its fans. HHH seems to just push whoever he wants to push, despite the fact that others may deserve a push more, due to being better talents. And I agree that Ambrose deserves the push, but is most likely not going to get it.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How fucking long ago were those? That would be like me saying "Big E Langston holding the IC title means he's a future world champion because.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> unk2
> 
> 
> 
> The WHC doesn't exist anymore, so don't try to use that as an excuse, either. He can't go for the WHC, it isn't possible. He is NOT touching the WWE Championship when it's the sole title. As a matter of fact, nobody who hasn't touched it already besides Reigns, is never going to. Nobody on this roster, forget it. Being a world champion for 98% of this roster is no longer an attainable goal and that's the problem with two titles. And for all the people who've made it after holding the US title, there's a ton more who didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not something. They will let ANYONE hold those titles. There is no point that you can be so low where they won't let you win the US title or the IC, especially the US. God, you're making it sound like he's one of the top 3 wrestlers on the roster. "There's only 3 titles between 50 people and he's got one of them". Because like 15 people on the roster would never be caught DEAD holding that title, that's why. The way the WWE has booked talent for the last 5, 6, 7 years, anybody they bring up that they want to turn into a star, they win the WWE/World Heavyweight title within about a year, 2 at most. They're inserted right into the main event. While you can argue The Shield has been given that push, what a whole group does doesn't matter, it's about individuals and Ambrose is clearly not their favourite member of The Shield and nobody can argue over which one it is, whether they think Reigns deserves it or not, or whether they think it's too fast or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Their careers mean absolutely nothing to me, and neither does the support of fans. Respect isn't an accomplishment. You're a world champion or you're irrelevant, there is no middle ground. Deep down, you even believe it yourself, despite trying to make up excuses about "yeah, but he'll be one of the best guys who never held the title!", because you just told me it would be a SHAME if he never won the WWE title. If not being world champion is something to be ashamed of, then he didn't accomplish what he needed to. The Hall of Fame is also a marketing gimmick that lets anyone in, who cares.
> 
> 
> 
> Vince cares, and that's all that matters because he dictates their success or their failure. Again, why in the HELL would I care about what OTHER people think about him? I don't give a damn if people respect him. They already do, and it means nothing. I can't just be satisfied with him being on the roster if he's being misused, that's not enough. Alberto Del Rio may get crickets every night but he's been rewarded plentifully in a way that very few people on this roster ever will be. I would rather have Ambrose get Del Rio reactions every single night and get major pushes than get Daniel Bryan reactions with no payoff. MUCH rather.
> 
> 
> 
> Damien Sandow and Wade Barrett have all the skills and talent to have a great career too, and they don't have one. You act like just because Punk and Bryan got lucky, that means every guy who comes off the Indies is gonna have that happen to him.
> 
> 
> 
> What mark, US champion? That's not a mark on WWE at all. He's not gonna make a REAL impact, he's not gonna become a top star or do anything that secures his future as a top star. The Ambrose we're getting now is probably gonna look like John Cena compared to the post Shield Ambrose after Roman Reigns spears him at WrestleMania and sends him flying all the way to the pre show. *I can already imagine him being off tv for weeks at a time like they put Sandow through.*




that is what im afraid of. we all want him to be that top heel with great mic skills in the future. i dont see him getting a title in the next few years but if the wwe comes up with a great feud for him that can push him up to the card, itll be great.
always love to see him feud with cm punk but now that he walked out, i dont think that is happening. also wwe was working on a feud with foley but that never worked out either.
who do you guys want him to feud with? reigns (face) vs ambrose (heel) or someone else?


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Telos said:


> - reigning US champion for over 270 days, the longest reign we've seen in 6 years...yes he hasn't defended it much but there has to be a reason why they don't just have him lose it to a random midcarder... also could've had a great program with Christian this summer but WWE with their fuckery decided not to
> - got the Undertaker to fight one-on-one on free television for the first time in forever
> - still the most vocal member of the best stable in the business today (love Bray but find Harper and Rowan boring, whereas none of the Shield are boring)
> 
> Dean isn't booked as strong now as he was from Extreme Rules until around SummerSlam but he's doing a hell of a lot better for himself even know than a guy like Ziggler.


its sad we've only seen him defend his title if im not mistaken twice since he won it. first defense was back in october and the second was recently in raw with henry. i think they're keeping that title so they can have a triple threat ambrose vs reigns vs rollins for title. i see that as a way for them to break up on raw after wrestlemania.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Using the US title as an argument is an automatic fail.
> 
> The reason they haven't taken it off him is so they can play up that he's got a big head because he's the only champion in the group. That'll factor into the break up somehow and Reigns will murder him.
> 
> 
> 
> Fighting a big name in and of itself is not indicative of a strong future. As I mentioned before, The Shield was supposed to have a match with Undertaker and a few other people at SummerSlam, but he had to pull out. They wanted one guy to wrestle him to get beat, and it damn sure wasn't going to be Reigns because he don't take dem losses. Ever. It happened to be Ambrose and not Rollins. SO. WHAT.
> 
> 
> 
> *I find Roman and Seth very boring. *The Wyatt Family is a better stable because it's a better gimmick, Bray is better than anyone in The Shield, Ambrose included, and I don't really find anything wrong with Harper. He may not be main event talent but I enjoy his mannerisms in the ring and he's got an amazing psychotic look. Granted, I've said look doesn't matter when I talk about Reigns, and it doesn't, but Harper just looks like a serial killer. I can do without Rowan but the fact that they're in this gimmick means I can tolerate them. I love everything about The Wyatt Family. They're 50x more interesting than The Shield, and we already knew more about Bray from his vignettes than we've known about The Shield the whole time.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, fuck, who isn't doing better than Ziggler? That's a bad example.
> 
> 
> 
> He won't. Bray Wyatt's character by this time next year will be completely changed and he'll be doing comedy with Santino. As much evidence as there is that Bray Wyatt is the next top heel in the WWE, and I'll fully admit there is plenty of evidence to support that fact (when I said before I'm not optimistic until I see evidence, I really meant evidence as in solid, rock hard confirmation, as in, he's got the title), so there also was with Wade Barrett and we all know how that turned out. Now granted, as good as Barrett is, Bray is considerably better, but I've seen this style of push given to people before and it usually ends with Cena burying them and sending them back to the midcard permanently. I don't really buy that they see as much in Bray as is plainly obvious, that he has the best gimmick of all time and is a hell of a great talent to pull it off to boot. They tend to just book who they want, so if they actually want Bray to be a success, he'll be a success, but he'll be a success because that's what they orchestrated to happen, not because he deserves it.
> 
> I can understand why you think all 3 members will be successful. They've put JUST ENOUGH into Rollins and Ambrose that you could argue an intelligent case for it, but I see this group and the way they've been booked, and then I hear Dave Meltzer talk about how Triple H wants Roman Reigns to be the face of the company, and it's just blatantly obvious to me that they've just been his trainers from the beginning. And believe me, with Ambrose, it may be because I'm just being blindly negative because he's one of mine, but I genuinely do not like Seth Rollins, so when I say he's not gonna make it, I'm not saying that just to be my usual negative self. I really don't think they'll push him. Vince has never taken a shine to guys who wrestle the way that he does, I'd call him a high flyer but I'd get people telling me he isn't for 3 pages and I just don't care.
> 
> As for Sandow, yeah, he's done. Sadly, though, they never gave him a serious push to begin with. Even when he was getting so called "pushed", it was him just beating complete undercard geeks. I don't know if they don't realize how fucking AMAZING he is, or if they just don't care, but something needs to change.


Roman may need more development in character. He comes off very powerful and done moves to go with it. I cant think of what kind of character he will be once he turns face. As to Rollins I can see him going over the crowd. His wrestling skills are exciting to watch and has improved tremendously on the mic. So i see him have no problem.


----------



## Kratosx23

> Roman may need more development in character. He comes off very powerful and done moves to go with it. I cant think of what kind of character he will be once he turns face. As to Rollins I can see him going over the crowd. His wrestling skills are exciting to watch and has improved tremendously on the mic. So i see him have no problem.


Rollins mic improvement is not enough, he's still quite bad. People just let it go because he's really good compared to what he used to be like, but the problem is, he doesn't have the type of personality that meshes with a microphone, and he never will because it's not something you can acquire, you've got it or you don't. Reigns is the same way. Character development isn't gonna make him better. None of The Shield have had an ounce of character development, ever, and Ambrose is the only one who shines through it. He's got it, the other two don't.



WynterWarm12 said:


> God Pyro, WWE must have absolutely _*shitted *_on all your favorite wrestlers.
> 
> I've never seen someone so jaded with the product :lol
> 
> There has to be at least one wrestler you rooted for and they had a successful career with the WWE, yeah?


That's the problem, one isn't good enough, I want them ALL to make it. And when one of them does, it's usually one of the guys on the lower end of my favourites and not the higher end.

But yeah, I've had some major favourites who went on to success. In the PAST. Stone Cold Steve Austin, JBL, Undertaker, Kurt Angle, Mick Foley, Edge, but that's not recent. Since 2007, Kennedy, failed, Sandow, failed, Alex Riley, failed (thanks Cena), Barrett, failed. Christian, failed for God knows how many years, and then all he fucking got was 2 measly ass reigns that lasted *28 days*, including losing his first title defense 2 days after he won it, and the ONLY reason he made it that far was because Edge had to retire because his spine was hanging by a thread? Fuck off Vince. MVP, granted, not one of my absolute favourites but a guy I was REALLY enjoying when he came into the WWE, failed. No, we can't have Sandow or Barrett, we gotta push Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger, those are our world title guys. Ughh, somebody with a mind for creative buy this company and save me.. 

Now granted, CM Punk made it. He barely, and I mean, absolutely, by the skin of his teeth, *BARELY* made it. Thankfully, he was the guy I was more invested in than any other, so for all the shit I've been through in the past 7 years with them, some of it was paid back. At one time I enjoyed Miz and Del Rio, and they made it but that time is long gone, they've been unbearable for a while now. That doesn't take away from the fact that they were good when they won the titles, but, still. When you consider what I could've had, not much came from it.

Needless to say, with a track record like that, do I believe Wyatt and Ambrose have a chance? Absolutely 100% not.


----------



## Wynter

God, Ambrose and Bray. I cringe to think of all the ways WWE can fuck those two up.

WWE is lacking and is in desperate need of some legit heels. Not these chicken shit assholes who are ultimately fed to a babyface and then fade to obscurity.

I mean heels who are a real threat and have longevity.

Dean and Bray can _easily_ be top heels for years to come. They're young, they have the drive and passion for the business, they're great workers and god knows they're gold on the mic.

I fear for many wrestlers and their futures sometimes.
WWE has so many talented people on their roster and they can't seem to give any fucks. 
It's all about the short term gain with them. No one over there seems to see the benefit of that long term payoff.






See, I totally agree with that guy. WWE has a bright future in their hands;several possible main eventers along with many solid upper midcard and midcard guys right under their noses. An entire new generation of stars are right here already. Start fucking grooming and priming them.

Their entire card could be flourishing with superstars that the crowd can invest into. Can actually give a fuck for.
All 3 hours of Raw can actually mean something instead of a huge chunk being adverts, Triple H/Stephanie and filler matches.

But that's the thing now days isn't it? 
WWE has the road to success practically laid out in front of them. They have a bunch of wrestlers who can carry the company for the next decade. But you just _know_ they will somehow fuck it up :lol Somehow the roster will still be thin because they managed to fuck over and mishandle most of their talents. 

I'd like to naively think that all the right guys(and girls) will get a fair chance and be successful as they should. That WWE will finally wisen up.
But this _is _WWE, they've shit on me a couple times without remorse so I can't say I'm too faithful in that :lol

Blah, I'm getting cynical. I'm reading too many Pyro posts 
This thread is ruining me


----------



## Joshi Judas

Well when they decide to invest in just one or two young talents instead of grooming more, you can expect a thin roster for the years to come.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I adore their facial expressions in this picture, but does this mean something? Would Roman go for the us title?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Blah, I'm getting cynical. I'm reading too many Pyro posts 
This thread is ruining me [/QUOTE]


I'm ignoring it, you should too.


----------



## Smoogle

Personally I don't give a shit about them being world champions or not because I am enjoying watching them as they are now if one of them ends up becoming WWE champion one day I wouldn't be surprised the three seem to have the qualities to do it amongst the subpar WWE champions that have become something - usually this means I will just tune into my favorite wrestlers segments/matches and just not watch the rest of the show.

I honestly didn't think Wyatt would be that good I thought he was a nobody with zero personality & was just a fat white version of Samoe Joe..anything can, anyone can excel


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> Blah, I'm getting cynical. I'm reading too many Pyro posts
> This thread is ruining me





Don't go to the dark side bunny. If I ever got that jaded I would've stopped watching a long time ago.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Don't go to the dark side bunny. If I ever got that jaded I would've stopped watching a long time ago.



I'll never go there trust me^^ i took that quote from winterwarm its her you have to save :lol 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> God, Ambrose and Bray. I cringe to think of all the ways WWE can fuck those two up.
> 
> WWE is lacking and is in desperate need of some legit heels. Not these chicken shit assholes who are ultimately fed to a babyface and then fade to obscurity.
> 
> I mean heels who are a real threat and have longevity.
> 
> Dean and Bray can _easily_ be top heels for years to come. They're young, they have the drive and passion for the business, they're great workers and god knows they're gold on the mic.
> 
> I fear for many wrestlers and their futures sometimes.
> WWE has so many talented people on their roster and they can't seem to give any fucks.
> It's all about the short term gain with them. No one over there seems to see the benefit of that long term payoff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, I totally agree with that guy. WWE has a bright future in their hands;several possible main eventers along with many solid upper midcard and midcard guys right under their noses. An entire new generation of stars are right here already. Start fucking grooming and priming them.
> 
> Their entire card could be flourishing with superstars that the crowd can invest into. Can actually give a fuck for.
> All 3 hours of Raw can actually mean something instead of a huge chunk being adverts, Triple H/Stephanie and filler matches.
> 
> But that's the thing now days isn't it?
> WWE has the road to success practically laid out in front of them. They have a bunch of wrestlers who can carry the company for the next decade. But you just _know_ they will somehow fuck it up :lol Somehow the roster will still be thin because they managed to fuck over and mishandle most of their talents.
> 
> I'd like to naively think that all the right guys(and girls) will get a fair chance and be successful as they should. That WWE will finally wisen up.
> But this _is _WWE, they've shit on me a couple times without remorse so I can't say I'm too faithful in that :lol
> 
> Blah, I'm getting cynical. I'm reading too many Pyro posts
> This thread is ruining me


Everything you have said in this post is true. 
So glad I'm not the only one who watches Off The Ropes Show. Jeff (the guy in the video) always has some home truths in his videos, but the majority of the time he is right. 

The WWE really does need to start working in the here and now. They should be utilising guys like Cena, Sheamus, Orton to put guys over. Last night's SmackDown main event for me highlighted this. Orton worked well with Cesaro and the right man got the win. Sure, it was only SmackDown, but still...

Really, they have got to act now. I would love to see WM 32 be stacked with main roster guys rather than having part timers - sure maybe one or two just for the spectacle that WM is - but give me strong booking and storytelling. The potential is there and its frustrating sometimes because they just need to complete the damn leap of faith. 





psycho bunny said:


> I adore their facial expressions in this picture, but does this mean something? Would Roman go for the us title?


I'm suppose to believe the guy on the right is a bad guy...... Psht not happening with shots like this :lol












Dat crack between The Shield though..... 
I see what you did there WWE


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> I'll never go there trust me^^ i took that quote from winterwarm its her you have to save :lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oopsie  I know how to save her


----------



## Deptford

tylermoxreigns said:


> Dat crack between The Shield though.....
> I see what you did there WWE


whoa cool. And it even looks like Seth's boot in the one in the middle. :agree:


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Happy V-Day ! Even if you don't care about it.


:rep Just for Sheldon and Penny. Alas, I need to spread rep around first :lol

SD:

The adorkable dancing.
The lovely lack of tension.
The BROMANCE. 
Dean almost tripping.

These three are the perfect Valentines :lol



Telos said:


> Agreed. Dean has been booked strong and even though The Shield has never officially had a leader, he's been the mouthpiece and arguably the implied leader. Starting in late October up through now it's been tease after tease of egos dividing the group, and Reigns taking the shine is not just a push on his part but also part of the group's story. Rollins' mini-breakout has included his match with Punk and his long run through the Rumble.
> 
> It's a defeatist attitude by those who are already proclaiming people are going to be sick of Reigns. We don't even know how long and how aggressive this push is for. We can cross that bridge when we get there. For now let's enjoy the ride while it lasts, because everything indicates these guys are on the verge of getting their singles careers started soon.














I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> [/B]there probably waiting until next week on the go home shows to let dean and bray go at it on the mic, well hopefully.
> 
> also why is everyone talking about valentines day, i'm single so it's just depressing me. :sad:
> 
> oh well sd starts soon so at least i can perv over roman and dean, sorry seth.


I hope we get a showdown Monday :mark:

Aww! *hug* It's OK--so am I.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Blah, I'm getting cynical. I'm reading too many Pyro posts
> This thread is ruining me


Don't go there, Wynter! Stay with us!



tylermoxreigns said:


> Dat crack between The Shield though.....
> I see what you did there WWE


That symbolism! :argh: And who appears to be Seth keeping it together.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oopsie  I know how to save her



You go girl we need as many fangirls as possible to keep this thread alive and fun 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Dat crack between The Shield though.....
> I see what you did there WWE


How can you guys tell who's shoe belong to whom? :argh:

Although I do think that it's Dean on the left, Seth in the middle and Roman on the right …. I think I've watched way too much footage of these boys to know how they stand up. :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> I adore their facial expressions in this picture, but does this mean something? Would Roman go for the us title?


They just love to tease us. I liked Telos's theory, so I hope they are building towards Roman going for the championship.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> How can you guys tell who's shoe belong to whom? :argh:
> 
> Although I do think that it's Dean on the left, Seth in the middle and Roman on the right &#133;. I think I've watched way too much footage of these boys to know how they stand up. :lol


I think that says something about how obsessed we are :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> I think that says something about how obsessed we are :lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm obsessed in something else not in their feet :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> How can you guys tell who's shoe belong to whom? :argh:
> 
> Although I do think that it's Dean on the left, Seth in the middle and Roman on the right …. I think I've watched way too much footage of these boys to know how they stand up. :lol


They look like Ambrose's old boots on the right. Plus the trousers on the left are baggier which screams Reigns to me???

I noticed from Raw/SD stills that they usually change up the tactical boots from time to time. And that doesn't make me look like a creep or anything.... :argh::argh::argh:


:lmao


----------



## tbp82

It amazing how passionate you guys are for Dean especially. When passion gets to the level where you become so engaged that you are blind to reality on one hand it is kinda crazy but on the other that type of dedication is impressive. I understand that WWE has misused a lot of your favorites but, I don't think this is a case of misuse. WWE has found what they think (and I agree) is someone special in Roman Reigns. A wrestler they think can be among that select group of absolute top level superstar. WWE has two guys in Seth Rollin and Dean Ambrose who are both amazingly talented who can be used to groom this superstar. Seth and Dean are solid role players (aka mid to upper mid-card level talents) who were giving the No. 1 pick in the draft (aka potential main eventer) to be on there team. Dean and Seth done an amazing job preparing Roman and now we see Reigns preparing to break through to that next level. Does that mean that Dean and Seth were sacrificed to build Reigns? Yes it looks that way. But, it was something that had to be done in order to build Reigns. The build of Reigns has been greatly executed and Seth and Dean played a major role in that. I'm impressed with their work. To all the people who are concerned about Dean and Seth "getting buried" after Reigns moves on I'm not sure they will be "buried" but they may not get a chance because they did such a good job with Reigns that WWE might just put another prospect with Dean and Seth to see if they can work their magic again.


----------



## zkorejo

Ok so Roman Reigns is definitely going to breakout of The Shield at/before/after Mania. I dont want the stable to be disbanded. 

Like the voting option says, it should evolve. Dean Ambrose leading the group with Rolling and bringing in some new wrestler naming him the muscle to fill the void left by Reigns.

Shield should stay. With or without Reigns. I am really looking forward to Reigns breaking out of it, but thinking about shield disbanding doesnt sound good.


----------



## Reaper

Ambrose and Rollins aren't trainers, but they're being treated like those horses which are purposefully held back in order to boost the confidence of the "chosen one". IMO, it isn't right to sacrifice two better horses that could be winning races on their own in order to train another unproven one no matter how anyone spins it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

tbp82 said:


> It amazing how passionate you guys are for Dean especially. When passion gets to the level where you become so engaged that you are blind to reality on one hand it is kinda crazy but on the other that type of dedication is impressive. I understand that WWE has misused a lot of your favorites but, I don't think this is a case of misuse. WWE has found what they think (and I agree) is someone special in Roman Reigns. A wrestler they think can be among that select group of absolute top level superstar. WWE has two guys in Seth Rollin and Dean Ambrose who are both amazingly talented who can be used to groom this superstar. Seth and Dean are solid role players (aka mid to upper mid-card level talents) who were giving the No. 1 pick in the draft (aka potential main eventer) to be on there team. Dean and Seth done an amazing job preparing Roman and now we see Reigns preparing to break through to that next level. Does that mean that Dean and Seth were sacrificed to build Reigns? Yes it looks that way. But, it was something that had to be done in order to build Reigns. The build of Reigns has been greatly executed and Seth and Dean played a major role in that. I'm impressed with their work. To all the people who are concerned about Dean and Seth "getting buried" after Reigns moves on I'm not sure they will be "buried" but they may not get a chance because they did such a good job with Reigns that WWE might just put another prospect with Dean and Seth to see if they can work their magic again.


Well for all anyone knows Pyro, and everyone who shares the same perception of the situation, may very well be right and history will repeat itself. However, I agree with what you said. I mean come on, how can one think that Dean and Seth went into this *not* aiming to groom the Roman Reigns character into a success? This just falls back into what I said before. As long as Jon is happy with the way things are going, then I have no complaint over the situation. Only Jon, Cody, and Leati will really have any idea of what's to happen so we really need to just not act like we know everything. For all we know, Jon and Cody may even be rewarded in some way for helping to groom Leati. Maybe not. There are many possibilities in where this situation will lead, but for now we really should just continue to watch and focus on the present. If things turn out to not be alright then I'll own up to it, but I am just going to stay positive about it all.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

tbp82 said:


> It amazing how passionate you guys are for Dean especially. When passion gets to the level where you become so engaged that you are blind to reality on one hand it is kinda crazy but on the other that type of dedication is impressive. I understand that WWE has misused a lot of your favorites but, I don't think this is a case of misuse. WWE has found what they think (and I agree) is someone special in Roman Reigns. A wrestler they think can be among that select group of absolute top level superstar. WWE has two guys in Seth Rollin and Dean Ambrose who are both amazingly talented who can be used to groom this superstar. Seth and Dean are solid role players (aka mid to upper mid-card level talents) who were giving the No. 1 pick in the draft (aka potential main eventer) to be on there team. Dean and Seth done an amazing job preparing Roman and now we see Reigns preparing to break through to that next level. Does that mean that Dean and Seth were sacrificed to build Reigns? Yes it looks that way. But, it was something that had to be done in order to build Reigns. The build of Reigns has been greatly executed and Seth and Dean played a major role in that. I'm impressed with their work. To all the people who are concerned about Dean and Seth "getting buried" after Reigns moves on I'm not sure they will be "buried" but they may not get a chance because they did such a good job with Reigns that WWE might just put another prospect with Dean and Seth to see if they can work their magic again.


From what I have gathered from my time of supporting Ambrose him helping put another guy over is something that he has built his own career around and as a heel this is what he kinda has to do to succeed. You're only as good as your opponent - a great heel can only be great against an equally great babyface. He said himself that by putting other guys over, you, yourself, get over. As a fan am I annoyed about this, depends. If they completely annihilate Ambrose and Rollins, I will be pissed. WWE need to learn that they can push more than one guy and get out of this mentality that there can only be one main figure. Back in the day many stars were prominent, not just one like today. 

To be honest though, whose career do I think this will benefit in the long term? Rollins and Ambrose. They will more than likely get naturally over with the crowd. At the minute they are helping Reigns get over with the crowd, sure people can dispute that on here and it's just my opinion, but the reason he stands how he does today is a lot down to them. No doubt Reigns has drive, much like Rollins and Ambrose, it's one of the reasons that they work together so well in a unit but a lot of the stuff he has learned has come from the guys who wrestle as easy as they breathe. Take him out of that, where is his fall back? 

The real test will be when he steps out on his own. Sometimes from what I have seen he struggles when he isn't supported - is he better than a lot of the roster, absolutely, but strong enough to be classed the standout from The Shield (outside of his look), I really don't think so. 

I'm not here to upset anyone, or come across as the Ambrose mark (which people will probably just say I am being and toss anything I say aside) but the cream rises to the top. Ambrose and Rollins have their niches down with mic work and wrestling respectively, when Reigns finds his niche and what truly makes him stand out I'll have a little more faith. There is a different between being a forced success and an organic success. 

Again take from this what you will, after all its just another opinion of many.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> It amazing how passionate you guys are for Dean especially. When passion gets to the level where you become so engaged that you are blind to reality on one hand it is kinda crazy but on the other that type of dedication is impressive. I understand that WWE has misused a lot of your favorites but, I don't think this is a case of misuse. WWE has found what they think (and I agree) is someone special in Roman Reigns. A wrestler they think can be among that select group of absolute top level superstar. WWE has two guys in Seth Rollin and Dean Ambrose who are both amazingly talented who can be used to groom this superstar. Seth and Dean are solid role players (aka mid to upper mid-card level talents) who were giving the No. 1 pick in the draft (aka potential main eventer) to be on there team. Dean and Seth done an amazing job preparing Roman and now we see Reigns preparing to break through to that next level. Does that mean that Dean and Seth were sacrificed to build Reigns? Yes it looks that way. But, it was something that had to be done in order to build Reigns. The build of Reigns has been greatly executed and Seth and Dean played a major role in that. I'm impressed with their work. To all the people who are concerned about Dean and Seth "getting buried" after Reigns moves on I'm not sure they will be "buried" but they may not get a chance because they did such a good job with Reigns that WWE might just put another prospect with Dean and Seth to see if they can work their magic again.


That's a bit condesending to Rollins and Ambrose don't you think? I don't think that they are going to be cast away when it's over. I think what we are starting to see is the rise of 3 stars that will be all over the WWE in 2015 and 2016.



Calahart said:


> Well for all anyone knows Pyro, and everyone who shares the same perception of the situation, may very well be right and history will repeat itself. However, I agree with what you said. I mean come on, how can one think that Dean and Seth went into this *not* aiming to groom the Roman Reigns character into a success? This just falls back into what I said before. As long as Jon is happy with the way things are going, then I have no complaint over the situation. Only Jon, Cody, and Leati will really have any idea of what's to happen so we really need to just not act like we know everything. For all we know, Jon and Cody may even be rewarded in some way for helping to groom Leati. Maybe not. There are many possibilities in where this situation will lead, but for now we really should just continue to watch and focus on the present. If things turn out to not be alright then I'll own up to it, but I am just going to stay positive about it all.


I really doubt that there is no payoff for Dean and Seth after the split of the group. Doesn't really make any sense. I think what the powers that be saw was 3 guys that they wanted as future main eventers, one guy who needed to be groomed for the top face spot and decided to put them together. They knew that if they debuted them singly they would be floundering right now especially since the company's focus in on the tag team division and not the singles midcard. No one in the singles midcard really has a storyline right now, everyone is tagged off. Most matches are tag matches (where's Teddy Long btw?) and not all tag teams even make tv. When's the last time has anyone seen Los Matadores?

Initially they wanted Dean to debut against Foley. A fan favourite legend Foley. You don't have those plans for someone if you just plan to forget about them after their group splits. After that fell through they held off on debuting Dean because most likely they didn't just want him out there against just anybody, they wanted it to be special.

Seth Rollins has what Daniel Bryan doesn't. The look. He's tall, goodlooking and is one hell of a wrestler. That's a face that Vince wouldn't mind backing and putting on posters.

I will not accept that The Shield was only for Reigns benefit. He may have benefitted the most from it but it helped the other guys careers out as well.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I started reading up on Brandon Stroud's articles on uproxx again and I liked the way he describes the Shield boys.



> "I continue to love the Shield as guys who are great as a team and just kinda understand that they’re all jerks."
> 
> Read more: http://www.uproxx.com/sports/2014/02/best-worst-wwe-raw-21014/2/#ixzz2tOxEpw7L
> Follow us: UPROXX on Facebook


So true.


Also just found these:









































Laughing so much.








SubZero3:16 said:


> I really doubt that there is no payoff for Dean and Seth after the split of the group. Doesn't really make any sense. I think what the powers that be saw was 3 guys that they wanted as future main eventers, one guy who needed to be groomed for the top face spot and decided to put them together. They knew that if they debuted them singly they would be floundering right now especially since the company's focus in on the tag team division and not the singles midcard. No one in the singles midcard really has a storyline right now, everyone is tagged off. Most matches are tag matches (where's Teddy Long btw?) and not all tag teams even make tv. When's the last time has anyone seen Los Matadores?
> 
> Initially they wanted Dean to debut against Foley. A fan favourite legend Foley. You don't have those plans for someone is you just plan to forget about them after their group splits. After that fell through they held off on debuting Dean because most likely they didn't just want him out there against just anybody, they wanted it to be special.
> 
> Seth Rollins has what Daniel Bryan doesn't. The look. He's tall, goodlooking and is one hell of a wrestler. That's a face that Vince wouldn't mind backing and putting on posters.
> 
> I will not accept that The Shield was only for Reigns benefit. He may have benefitted the most from it but it helped the other guys careers out as well.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Reaper Jones said:


> Ambrose and Rollins aren't trainers, but they're being treated like those horses which are purposefully held back in order to boost the confidence of the "chosen one". IMO, it isn't right to sacrifice two better horses that could be winning races on their own in order to train another unproven one no matter how anyone spins it.


It's not right, yes, but regardless, both of them are getting a lot of TV time and a lot of opportunity to show off what they can do in the process of training Roman. They have the chance to build a fanbase organically, as they have done since they debuted--just look at this thread. No matter what, they're going to come out of this better off than they were originally because they made such a huge impact as part of this group. 

And like Caly said, as long as Dean and Seth are happy with what they're doing with Roman, why not? I mean, if Roman succeeds Cena on top, his past with the Shield will always reference the fact that these two were trusted to groom the future face of the company. That shows a great deal of confidence in their skills, so I'm going to be optimistic about their chances of doing pretty well once they've gone solo.



SubZero3:16 said:


> I really doubt that there is no payoff for Dean and Seth after the split of the group. Doesn't really make any sense. I think what the powers that be saw was 3 guys that they wanted as future main eventers, one guy who needed to be groomed for the top face spot and decided to put them together. They knew that if they debuted them singly they would be floundering right now especially since the company's focus in on the tag team division and not the singles midcard. No one in the singles midcard really has a storyline right now, everyone is tagged off. Most matches are tag matches (where's Teddy Long btw?) and not all tag teams even make tv. When's the last time has anyone seen Los Matadores?
> 
> Initially they wanted Dean to debut against Foley. A fan favourite legend Foley. You don't have those plans for someone is you just plan to forget about them after their group splits. After that fell through they held off on debuting Dean because most likely they didn't just want him out there against just anybody, they wanted it to be special.
> 
> *Seth Rollins has what Daniel Bryan doesn't. The look. He's tall, goodlooking and is one hell of a wrestler. That's a face that Vince wouldn't mind backing and putting on posters.*
> 
> I will not accept that The Shield was only for Reigns benefit. He may have benefitted the most from it but it helped the other guys careers out as well.


^This post

And yes, he definitely does :yum: I could look at that face everyday as long as he doesn't let that beard get out of control :lol



Calahart said:


> Also just found these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing so much.


OMG :lmao :lmao I'll never look at this scene the same way again.


----------



## tbp82

The only potential problem I see with using Dean and Seth as a potential trainers for someone knew is that it might not work the second time not because Dean and Seth aren't good at their trainer role but, because from all accounts they like Roman. These three guys seem like true friends. That in and of itself is huge. I think that Dean and Seth were and are fully aware that they were used to groom Roman (they've even mentioned how with their experience they took him under their wing in out of character interviews before). I also think they saw/see the potential in their friend to be that next level star and they take pride in helping their friend get to that level. The problem the second time around might be if Dean and Seth fell the new person doesn't deserve the push or if they don't like the new guy or if the chemistry isn't there with the new guy. Then I'm not sure Dean and Seth would be as welcoming in this trainer role.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> The only potential problem I see with using Dean and Seth as a potential trainers for someone knew is that it might not work the second time not because Dean and Seth aren't good at their trainer role but, because from all accounts they like Roman. These three guys seem like true friends. That in and of itself is huge. I think that Dean and Seth were and are fully aware that they were used to groom Roman (they've even mentioned how with their experience they took him under their wing in out of character interviews before). I also think they saw/see the potential in their friend to be that next level star and they take pride in helping their friend get to that level. The problem the second time around might be if Dean and Seth fell the new person doesn't deserve the push or if they don't like the new guy or if the chemistry isn't there with the new guy. Then I'm not sure Dean and Seth would be as welcoming in this trainer role.


Where in the world are you getting this second time around business from?


----------



## Srdjan99

If WWE are so high on Reigns woulnd't surprise me to see a Reigns vs Ambrose&rollins at WM


----------



## truelove

tbp82 said:


> The only potential problem I see with using Dean and Seth as a potential trainers for someone knew is that it might not work the second time not because Dean and Seth aren't good at their trainer role but, because from all accounts they like Roman. These three guys seem like true friends. That in and of itself is huge. I think that Dean and Seth were and are fully aware that they were used to groom Roman (they've even mentioned how with their experience they took him under their wing in out of character interviews before). I also think they saw/see the potential in their friend to be that next level star and they take pride in helping their friend get to that level. The problem the second time around might be if Dean and Seth fell the new person doesn't deserve the push or if they don't like the new guy or if the chemistry isn't there with the new guy. Then I'm not sure Dean and Seth would be as welcoming in this trainer role.


Those two are better off not taking anyone under their wing period but I suppose Roman is an exception but WWE will drop the ball on those two soon enough


----------



## tbp82

SubZero3:16 said:


> Where in the world are you getting this second time around business from?


There were rumours going around about a month or so ago about a new member of The Shield when Reigns moves on.


----------



## truelove

Telos said:


> Plenty of other great names have held the title also, at different points in their careers. Cesaro, who is an IWC darling, had a nice long reign back in 2012 and he seems to be getting a push now. Benoit's legacy is tarnished after his murder suicide, but before that he was an excellent wrestler and won a WM main event for a top tier belt (WHC). The Miz's reign as WWE champion was a joke but at least he got there, and he had the US title before that. Ziggler had a nice run with the US title and won the WHC last year, an unmemorable reign for obvious reasons but the night he won it was arguably the coolest moment of 2013.
> 
> My point is while the US title isn't booked as being important by Creative these days, it's at least something. There are only three singles titles to be had between the 40-50 active wrestlers on the roster, and Ambrose has one of them. His career outlook is already looking better than the majority on that list of active wrestlers.
> 
> He may never win the WWE title, and that would be a shame. But the Million Dollar Man, Mr. Perfect, and Jake the Snake never did either and they were still Hall of Famers and a favorite of many fans. I don't care how many titles Ambrose ends up having when it's all said and done, because you can slap a belt or two on ADR and people still won't care about him despite the fact that he puts on great matches. Ambrose has the skills and the talent to have a long and memorable career. He's an absolute workhorse and he'll get his due. He is smarter than Ziggler so he won't mouth off and bite the hand that feeds him. He is one of the few gifted mic workers so he'll always have a chance to shine. He'll never be the face of the company and he doesn't want to, but he'll make his mark on the WWE and it will be fun to watch. Be patient. The Ambrose we see now may not be the Ambrose we see in the summer, or even next year.


I saw the pics and swore past U.S/Int champions have failed worse

I started at 04 where creative truly failed at making new stats
We have Jericho, Punk, Jeff Hardy, RVD and sadely dolph ziggler and Edge to win the IC title and win the World or WWE title following that
Stars who shouldve won a title (RIP)Umaga,John Morrison and Wade Barrett,Regal I think KOTR he heserved a tiny reign
Stars who have become nothing since it- Drew Mac,Miz,Big Zeke,Kofi,Curtis Axel, Marrella, Shelton Benjamin

U.s Champ
Won a title or main events-Cena Gueerreo Miz,Booker T,The Miz, Swagger,Dolph, Lashley i guess due to his mega push,Sheamus,Bryan
WWE failed on- KENNEDY, maybe MVP and Carlito and soon to be Cesaro
Jobbers or done for life-Ryder,Ziggler,Kofi,Miz,Jordan,Finlay,R Truth, matt hardy and RIP(benoit)

Ambrose is going to be on the Kennedy list where WWE failed on him


----------



## Bo Wyatt

'

Ambrose kinda reminds me of Corey Haim in this picture.


----------



## CALΔMITY

:side:






















:ambrose


----------



## Reaper

JacqSparrow said:


> It's not right, yes, but regardless, both of them are getting a lot of TV time and a lot of opportunity to show off what they can do in the process of training Roman. They have the chance to build a fanbase organically, as they have done since they debuted--just look at this thread. No matter what, they're going to come out of this better off than they were originally because they made such a huge impact as part of this group.
> 
> And like Caly said, as long as Dean and Seth are happy with what they're doing with Roman, why not? I mean, if Roman succeeds Cena on top, his past with the Shield will always reference the fact that these two were trusted to groom the future face of the company. That shows a great deal of confidence in their skills, so I'm going to be optimistic about their chances of doing pretty well once they've gone solo.


How do you know that Ambrose and Rollins are happy with their position? Would they complain? No. Should they complain. Yup. I don't know whether or not the Shield was put together just for Reigns so I won't make that assertion, but at this point in time that's all it is. The other two are a vehicle for Reigns push and that push is already backfiring with a lot of dissension. It's just this thread that doesn't have that dissension because people here are giving WWE far too much credit than they deserve for whatever reasons they may personally hold. Evidence and past history points to the contrary. 

Do they acknowledge that Rock was part of the Nation of Domination? Do they acknowledge that Orton was part of Legacy? They don't even acknowledge that Rhodes had an amazing run as an IC champion. They don't acknowledge that Cesaro was US champion as early as the beginning part of last year. 

Ambrose and Rollins made a fanbase organically through sheer skill and hardwork. Reigns has a fanbase, but it's much less to do with his actual talent than his look and that will backfire eventually. I'm not criticizing unduly, but Reigns is already struggling to come across as the face of The Shield and exposing his weaknesses since being billed as the face. 

I was one of the biggest proponents of the Shield's excellent booking up until a few months ago when they fucked it up. And yes, they've already fucked it up. Just don't wanna see it with rose-coloured glasses anymore. Ambrose's reign as a champion isn't just being questioned by fans are being poorly booked but for the first time they've actually acknowledged kayfabe-wise that their champion lacks credibility. That's a first in my years of watching once Ambrose does drop the belt, where does he go?

Realistically, after the break up of the Shield what do you guys see Ambrose and Rollins doing to be so optimistic? I fail to see it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> There were rumours going around about a month or so ago about a new member of The Shield when Reigns moves on.


Wait you mean the same dirtsheet rumours that said that Paige was joining the shield?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ambrose



That gif :lmao that is the coolest dude ever. And what is with these damn long posts? Its hard to focus on :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Wait you mean the same dirtsheet rumours that said that Paige was joining the shield?



Best rumor ever :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> what do you guys see Ambrose and Rollins doing to be so optimistic? I fail to see it.


Well when I watch I see those three giving it their all. Would you fully immerse yourself in a character role and story line that you couldn't stand? You probably don't see what I see, but I see nothing reflected off of their performances that show any sort of dissatisfaction with their situations. I've always believed that if one loves to create within a particular art then the quality of the end result will always (obviously) be a reflection of the effort put into it.


----------



## Deptford

Calahart said:


> Well when I watch I see those three giving it their all. Would you fully immerse yourself in a character role and story line that you couldn't stand? You probably don't see what I see, but I see nothing reflected off of their performances that show any sort of dissatisfaction with their situations. I've always believed that if one loves to create within a particular art then the quality of the end result will always (obviously) be a reflection of the effort put into it.


hmm this is to make sense talking about in art mediums whoa caly
I remember Ambrose saying something about "artistic integrity" and stuff too yeah.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> hmm this is to make sense talking about in art mediums whoa caly
> I remember Ambrose saying something about "artistic integrity" and stuff too yeah.


Yup and I'm seeing some quality work from our boys. 
People can feel free to disagree, but if one is going to ask something like that then that's how I see it.


----------



## Reaper

Calahart said:


> Well when I watch I see those three giving it their all. Would you fully immerse yourself in a character role and story line that you couldn't stand? You probably don't see what I see, but I see nothing reflected off of their performances that show any sort of dissatisfaction with their situations. I've always believed that if one loves to create within a particular art then the quality of the end result will always (obviously) be a reflection of the effort put into it.


Doesn't everyone in the WWE though? I honestly don't remember even the lower card guys mailing it in. That's more a testament to their integrity as professionals than a sign of their unhappiness. 

Take Punk for example. I didn't watch his championship run, but even on the night of the Rumble, Punk took a really solid bump through the announce table. He had been working a little soft, but despite injury, fatigue and burnout, he was still having more great matches than poor ones. He was still working harder than not. 

But look at where we're at now with him?

Also, of course whether they're unhappy or not, they're going to give it their all. Probably optimistic at this point. The belief that "hard work = success" is a strong motivator for just about everyone and it would be stupid not to believe in that. My point is that why should they have to work harder than people who are Vince's and HHH's pets do? Why should they have to give a 110% JUST to have a decent shot at the midcard when the new pet can be elevated to break records and be billed as the guy for the future without having to do as much, and more by just standing around looking pretty? 

Or ok. Even if Reigns is working 110%, is he as good as Ambrose and Rollins at 110% ...? Anyways, I'm really frustrated ... And taking a break from the WWE. I skipped smackdown and am skipping all the Raws until EC and that's when I'll decide to start watching again.


----------



## Deptford

There is a difference between being a work horse and having artistic integrity. 
I wouldn't compare the sentiment to how hard of bumps Punk was still willing to take, but to how unhappy, unnatural, and directionless his character felt.


----------



## Reaper

Deptford said:


> There is a difference between being a work horse and having artistic integrity.
> I wouldn't compare the sentiment to how hard of bumps Punk was still willing to take, but to how unhappy, unnatural, and directionless his character felt.


Punk had also been doing it since at least 2006 while Ambrose and Rollins are in their second years  

Hopefully, I'm wrong. I would love to be wrong in this case. Seriously. I would probably be the first to admit that I am and eat crow. But at this point, I'm completely cynical. Too much past playing up into the present. Here's hoping that for once the WWE doesn't go the route they've always taken.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> Doesn't everyone in the WWE though? I honestly don't remember even the lower card guys mailing it in. That's more a testament to their integrity as professionals than a sign of their unhappiness.
> 
> Take Punk for example. I didn't watch his championship run, but even on the night of the Rumble, Punk took a really solid bump through the announce table. He had been working a little soft, but despite injury, fatigue and burnout, he was still having more great matches than poor ones. He was still working harder than not.
> 
> But look at where we're at now with him?
> 
> Also, of course whether they're unhappy or not, they're going to give it their all. Probably optimistic at this point. The belief that "hard work = success" is a strong motivator for just about everyone and it would be stupid not to believe in that. My point is that why should they have to work harder than people who are Vince's and HHH's pets do? Why should they have to give a 110% JUST to have a decent shot at the midcard when the new pet can be elevated to break records and be billed as the guy for the future without having to do as much, and more by just standing around looking pretty?
> 
> Or ok. Even if Reigns is working 110%, is he as good as Ambrose and Rollins at 110% ...? Anyways, I'm really frustrated ... And taking a break from the WWE. I skipped smackdown and am skipping all the Raws until EC and that's when I'll decide to start watching again.


Ya know, I consider myself a Punk fan, I have been ever since I picked wrestling back up, but there are some flaws in using him in your argument like that. I was amazed at his rumble performance considering his physical condition, but that was probably one in a few matches that were decent to great quality for some time. I cannot say that the good outweighed the bad there. I've read that for some time Punk has not agreed with the way the company runs things and treats its performers, but he also had his share of demands as well. It isn't fair either way, but no one ever claimed that doing business with the WWE was fair. No one.

If Jon's promo work as Moxley is any reflection of his personal views on wrestling then one thing that could save him is taking solace in the fact that pro wrestling doesn't "owe" him anything. He isn't going to just settle for whatever and lie in a state of complacency. I'm sure that he is going to stay quiet and learn from observing his surroundings (like he claims to do in Cabana's podcast) and do whatever he can to succeed. He will have to even do some sort of politicking of his own. In this business you need to spend less time complaining and more time scratching and clawing to get where you want to go. Is it guaranteed that he will get what he wants? No it isn't guaranteed, but I feel that Jon is capable of playing things the smart way.

It's too bad about Punk, really. He and Ambrose could have had something amazing in working together. I'm sure Phil's heart is in the right place, but you cannot succeed in such a cut throat business thinking it owes you. You'd just set yourself up for disappointment. I hope he does wind up returning at some point in the future, though.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Reaper Jones said:


> Doesn't everyone in the WWE though? I honestly don't remember even the lower card guys mailing it in. That's more a testament to their integrity as professionals than a sign of their unhappiness.
> 
> Take Punk for example. I didn't watch his championship run, but even on the night of the Rumble, Punk took a really solid bump through the announce table. He had been working a little soft, but despite injury, fatigue and burnout, he was still having more great matches than poor ones. He was still working harder than not.
> 
> But look at where we're at now with him?
> 
> Also, of course whether they're unhappy or not, they're going to give it their all. Probably optimistic at this point. The belief that "hard work = success" is a strong motivator for just about everyone and it would be stupid not to believe in that. My point is that why should they have to work harder than people who are Vince's and HHH's pets do? Why should they have to give a 110% JUST to have a decent shot at the midcard when the new pet can be elevated to break records and be billed as the guy for the future without having to do as much, and more by just standing around looking pretty?
> 
> Or ok. Even if Reigns is working 110%, is he as good as Ambrose and Rollins at 110% ...? Anyways, I'm really frustrated ... And taking a break from the WWE. I skipped smackdown and am skipping all the Raws until EC and that's when I'll decide to start watching again.




Just check this SD before skipping. GOAT SD episode, trust me.

And only one Raw to go till EC :lol


----------



## Reaper

Quoth the Raven said:


> Just check this SD before skipping. GOAT SD episode, trust me.
> 
> And only one Raw to go till EC :lol


Ambrose or Rollins better be picking up a clean win  

Oh. lol. Didn't realize this monday was the go home show.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah, you know I'm in the same boat as you when it comes to The Shield's booking as of late so since I LOVED Smackdown, I think you will too :lol

3 really great matches, good build for undercard feuds as well, no meaningless filler and they cut out the Eva Marie vs Alicia Fox match. Real quality top to bottom.


----------



## Deptford

No meaningless filler on SD? 0_o


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Nice shirt promoting a convenience store in Iowa.
Keeping it real, Ambrose.

White Wedding, such a classic karaoke tune :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

^That boy's got good taste I tell ya. I wonder how he sounded. :lol


I still need to watch SD. I've been meaning to, but I got started on organizing/typing my TDL argument and got caught up on it. I feel like I'm in college again. ~____~


----------



## Kratosx23

tylermoxreigns said:


> Nice shirt promoting a convenience store in Iowa.
> Keeping it real, Ambrose.
> 
> White Wedding, such a classic karaoke tune :lmao


He's got an amazing promo style but his singing must be brutal. I can't even IMAGINE how that voice would transfer over to songs and be at all respectable.

Nevertheless, it's good fun I guess. White Wedding rules, reminds me of playing San Andreas back in the day.  And of course the Red Wedding...


----------



## Joshi Judas

Deptford said:


> No meaningless filler on SD? 0_o


Not really. What did you find meaningless?


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Nice shirt promoting a convenience store in Iowa.
> Keeping it real, Ambrose.
> 
> White Wedding, such a classic karaoke tune :lmao


Oh man I wished I heard him sing this :lol Never heard of the song though… methinks


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh man I wished I heard him sing this :lol Never heard of the song though… methinks


Off topic, but...






I hella jam to it when it comes on the radio. I'm alright at singing along with it. :lol
Now I really want to see if there's a video of Dean singing it somewhere.


----------



## Kratosx23

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh man I wished I heard him sing this :lol Never heard of the song though… methinks


How the fuck have you never heard of White Wedding?


----------



## NeyNey

tylermoxreigns said:


> Nice shirt promoting a convenience store in Iowa.
> Keeping it real, Ambrose.
> 
> White Wedding, such a classic karaoke tune :lmao


Ambrose > all :banderas Just... FUCK!



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's got an amazing promo style but his singing must be brutal. I can't even IMAGINE how that voice would transfer over to songs and be at all respectable.
> 
> Nevertheless, it's good fun I guess. White Wedding rules, reminds me of playing San Andreas back in the day.  And of course the Red Wedding...


Yeah! :lmao :lmao :lmao 
Most people sing horrible @ karaoke anyway. :lmao

Also this is the most laid-back, chilled post I've ever seen coming from you, since I'm a member of this forum.
Suits you.

Had no time to watch Smackdown yet, which sucks 'cause it seems to be awesome. enaldo

@Sub I swear you heared it once before, it's a really famous song. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How the fuck have you never heard of White Wedding?


Guess it's a country thing :draper2

I just pulled it up on youtube and I definitely don't know it.

The more popular karaoke songs in my country are stuff like Rhinestone Cowboy, Sweet Caroline and Hotel California :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

That's still better. People sing 50 Cent's "Candy Shop" in the karaokes over here :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Ambrose > all :banderas Just... FUCK!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! :lmao :lmao :lmao
> Most people sing horrible @ karaoke anyway. :lmao
> 
> Also this is the most laid-back, chilled post I've ever seen coming from you, since I'm a member of this forum.
> Suits you.
> 
> Had no time to watch Smackdown yet, which sucks 'cause it seems to be awesome. enaldo
> 
> @Sub I swear you heared it once before, it's a really famous song. :lol


Pyro's cool when he isn't talking wrasslin.
At least he likes Ambrose. That counts for something.









@Zero: Seriously, though, I'm surprised that of all those songs being popular where you're at you don't even know white wedding. So bizarre.


----------



## Chrome

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's got an amazing promo style but his singing must be brutal. I can't even IMAGINE how that voice would transfer over to songs and be at all respectable.
> 
> Nevertheless, it's good fun I guess. White Wedding rules, reminds me of playing San Andreas back in the day.  And of course the Red Wedding...


Fuck yeah, loved jamming to that while driving fast through the desert with a high wanted level. Good times. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> That's still better. People sing 50 Cent's "Candy Shop" in the karaokes over here :side:


One time my best friend made me go on stage with her and we sang Lady Gaga's Bad Romance :lol


----------



## cindel25

COMMUNITY DICK singing our song White Wedding!!!!! You mad haters?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Pyro's cool when he isn't talking wrasslin.
> At least he likes Ambrose. That counts for something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zero: Seriously, though, I'm surprised that of all those songs being popular where you're at you don't even know white wedding. So bizarre.


Well haunting karaoke bars is more of my best friend's thing not mine, so there's a chance that it may just be me who hasn't heard of it :lol I'm sorry but there are just so many renditions of Celine Dion's If Walls Could Talk that I can take.


----------



## CALΔMITY

cindel25 said:


> COMMUNITY DICK singing our song White Wedding!!!!! You mad haters?


:draper2

I ain't even mad. I think it's cute you guys have a song.




SubZero3:16 said:


> Well haunting karaoke bars is more of my best friend's thing not mine, so there's a chance that it may just be me who hasn't heard of it :lol I'm sorry but there are just so many renditions of Celine Dion's If Walls Could Talk that I can take.


:lol Yeah there HAS to be a place somewhere that has it. 
First time I ever karaoke'd it was to RHCP's Californiacation and I got so nervous I forgot the lyrics. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

SubZero3:16 said:


> Guess it's a country thing :draper2
> 
> I just pulled it up on youtube and I definitely don't know it.
> 
> The more popular karaoke songs in my country are stuff like Rhinestone Cowboy, Sweet Caroline and Hotel California :lol


What country are you from?

In any case, it's such a famous song I thought you'd have heard of it. This isn't really a song that could fly under people's radar, even if you didn't want to hear it, but whatever.

And shit, Hotel California. I gotta go find that song in my archives, I just realized I haven't heard it in forever. Such an amazing song.



NeyNey said:


> Yeah! :lmao :lmao :lmao
> Most people sing horrible @ karaoke anyway. :lmao
> 
> Also this is the most laid-back, chilled post I've ever seen coming from you, since I'm a member of this forum.
> Suits you.
> 
> Had no time to watch Smackdown yet, which sucks 'cause it seems to be awesome. enaldo
> 
> @Sub I swear you heared it once before, it's a really famous song. :lol


Despite my natural cynicism and misanthropy, I like to think I'm pretty easy going when the subject is fun. Regardless, the topic of their pushes is gonna come back around at some point. :angry:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Despite my natural cynicism and misanthropy, I like to think I'm pretty easy going when the subject is fun. Regardless, the topic of their pushes is gonna come back around at some point. :angry:


When that happens, one of us girls will be there. 
With sexy and/or funny and/or funnysexy shield pics.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What country are you from?
> 
> In any case, it's such a famous song I thought you'd have heard of it. This isn't really a song that could fly under people's radar, even if you didn't want to hear it, but whatever.
> 
> And shit, Hotel California. I gotta go find that song in my archives, I just realized I haven't heard it in forever. Such an amazing song.


I'm from Barbados.

And I just listened to Hotel California and it was epic as usual


----------



## Joshi Judas

Atleast Pyro and I both mark for House Lannister. GOT discussion should be fun (Y)


----------



## NeyNey

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Despite my natural cynicism and misanthropy, I like to think I'm pretty easy going when the subject is fun. Regardless, the topic of their pushes is gonna come back around at some point. :angry:


Fuck dude, you talked about that topic like the last 50 pages, it's like you can't wait to come back to it again. :lol
Where can I find you talking about fun things?



Quoth the Raven said:


> GOT discussion should be fun (Y)


I'm all in. (Y)


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> :draper2
> 
> I ain't even mad. I think it's cute you guys have a song.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol Yeah there HAS to be a place somewhere that has it.
> First time I ever karaoke'd it was to RHCP's Californiacation and I got so nervous I forgot the lyrics. :lmao


But the lyrics are on the screen :lmao poor Cali

The first time I ever did anything like that I was on the scientology cruise ship, you know the same one that they brainwashed the little kids on. Didn't know that it was the scientology ship at the time. I'll probably tell you guys about it one of these nights in chat.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> Off topic, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hella jam to it when it comes on the radio. I'm alright at singing along with it. :lol
> Now I really want to see if there's a video of Dean singing it somewhere.


Damn song is such a classic
Billy Idol always makes me think of the frigging Wedding Singer though, the plane scene at the end. 

People on tumblr saying they never imagined him as a karaoke guy, funny story I know someone who once sang karaoke with Ambrose/in the presence of him. He actually ripped the shit out of my guy friend because he was frigging awful. 

I imagine White Wedding would actually suit his voice, I mean Billy Idol is no Pavarotti :lmao

Edit: I'll have to ask whether he has any pics of this when I next see him.


----------



## Kratosx23

Quoth the Raven said:


> Atleast Pyro and I both mark for House Lannister. GOT discussion should be fun (Y)












DAT GOAT HOUSE. (Y)

This season's gonna be bittersweet for me, though. :$ I didn't feel bad at all during episode 9 last year, but this time, damn.



SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm from Barbados.
> 
> And I just listened to Hotel California and it was epic as usual


Interesting.



NeyNey said:


> Fuck dude, you talked about that topic like the last 50 pages, it's like you can't wait to come back to it again. :lol
> Where can I find you talking about fun things?


IDK, I kinda just hang out in the games section, usually. That's fun...I think. :side:

I can't help it, I'm a straight male, I can't just gush over their looks like you gals can. Complaining is all I've got. :ambrose3


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> Nice shirt promoting a convenience store in Iowa.
> Keeping it real, Ambrose.
> 
> White Wedding, such a classic karaoke tune :lmao


:banderas I really wonder how he sings, hope somebody will put it on youtube so that it can be shared in here. 



SubZero3:16 said:


> Guess it's a country thing :draper2
> 
> I just pulled it up on youtube and I definitely don't know it.
> 
> The more popular karaoke songs in my country are stuff like Rhinestone Cowboy, Sweet Caroline and Hotel California :lol


Even I know that song and there almost aren't any karaoke bars in my country :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Tyrion Lannister said:


> DAT GOAT HOUSE. (Y)


House Lannister does seem to be made up entirely of people who are awesome, in terms of important characters at least. Mostly Tyrion. Though Tywin is all kinds of cool (part of which is probably due to it being Charles F'ing Dance who plays him).

I still need to re-watch season 3 before the next one starts, actually. I watched it a bit at first, then just got kinda distracted and ended up either skipping the scenes with characters I wasn't too fond of (goodbye Danaerys you utter waste of my damn time!) or just barely paying attention. The only bits I really remember are the bits with Bran and the Reeds. Then in the end I just stopped watching all together.

I'm worried that the same thing's happening with the show as did with the books. I read through to Storm of Swords just fine, but Feast for Crows just killed my interest within the first hundred or so pages.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can't help it, I'm a straight male, I can't just gush over their looks like you gals can. Complaining is all I've got. :ambrose3


You don't have to be gay to notice another guy's attractiveness. Or so I tell my straight friends to make them not look at me like a weirdo when I turn into an open perv... which happens very often.


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> :banderas I really wonder how he sings, hope somebody will put it on youtube so that it can be shared in here.
> 
> 
> 
> Even I know that song and there almost aren't any karaoke bars in my country :lol


I guess I'm more Billy Joel than Billy Idol :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> But the lyrics are on the screen :lmao poor Cali
> 
> The first time I ever did anything like that I was on the scientology cruise ship, you know the same one that they brainwashed the little kids on. Didn't know that it was the scientology ship at the time. I'll probably tell you guys about it one of these nights in chat.


Nah man I fucking broke down. I have BAD stage fright. :argh:

Interesting. Yes definitely talk about it sometime. :hmm:



tylermoxreigns said:


> People on tumblr saying they never imagined him as a karaoke guy, funny story *I know someone who once sang karaoke with Ambrose/in the presence of him. He actually ripped the shit out of my guy friend because he was frigging awful.*


Haha oh lord. :lmao




Tyrion Lannister said:


> IDK, I kinda just hang out in the games section, usually. That's fun...I think. :side:
> 
> I can't help it, I'm a straight male, I can't just gush over their looks like you gals can. Complaining is all I've got. :ambrose3


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I didn't know the song.  Then again I am musically moronic, as my iPod library will attest to. I know nothing, really, of much music at all unless said music came from a musical.

... god I'm such a stereotype sometimes... eh, fuck it. *prances away waving rainbow flag*


----------



## NeyNey

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can't help it, I'm a straight male, I can't just gush over their looks like you gals can. Complaining is all I've got. :ambrose3


Ambrose is much much more than just "looks" or "booking" and we both know it, come on.


----------



## Kratosx23

> You don't have to be gay to notice another guy's attractiveness. Or so I tell my straight friends to make them not look at me like a weirdo when I turn into an open perv... which happens very often.


No, but I have to be gay to act like this

OMG LOOK AT REIGNS SMILE :yum: :yum: :yum: *faints*

I can admit Reigns and Rollins, especially Reigns are objectively good looking people. Ambrose, I don't see it. Personally, I think he looks like shit. 



Reservoir Angel said:


> House Lannister does seem to be made up entirely of people who are awesome, in terms of important characters at least. Mostly Tyrion. Though Tywin is all kinds of cool (part of which is probably due to it being Charles F'ing Dance who plays him).


Oh, Charles Dance is the best actor on the show, there's not even a question. Tyrion is my favourite character but Tywin is definitely my favourite to actually be on screen. He's absolutely amazing. Granted, so is the majority of the cast, but he's special. He somehow manages to blend an air of class and dignity with being a complete and utter dick and I love it.

Jaime's amazing too. Probably my favourite character after Tyrion, and fuck, NCW has done an amazing job playing him. 



> I still need to re-watch season 3 before the next one starts, actually. I watched it a bit at first, then just got kinda distracted and ended up either skipping the scenes with characters I wasn't too fond of (goodbye Danaerys you utter waste of my damn time!) or just barely paying attention. The only bits I really remember are the bits with Bran and the Reeds. Then in the end I just stopped watching all together.


Well, I'm getting the Blu Ray on the 18'th, so I'll definitely be doing that. Can't wait.

Dany was actually better in season 3 (minus the ending, that sucks). DRACARYS! So epic. :mark: Her story kinda picks up in Storm for at least some of it and then comes back down. I can understand why Dany isn't well liked, though, she's kind of the John Cena of A Song Of Ice And Fire. :lol

You didn't see episode 9? Granted, I know you know what happens since you read Storm, but still. Must be seen. The way that last scene begins.....geez oh man.



> I'm worried that the same thing's happening with the show as did with the books. I read through to Storm of Swords just fine, but Feast for Crows just killed my interest within the first hundred or so pages.


Yeah, Storm of Swords is the peak. Feast only deals with half the characters, A Dance With Dragons has the other half, and generally the more interesting half, so Feast isn't something I'd want to read again by itself. I'd have to read both at the same time, although the stories haven't been as interesting now like you said. I can't even keep track of what I'm reading either, the books are so damn dense and jam picked with billions of things.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Ambrose is much much more than just "looks" or "booking" and we both know it, come on.


He is the errythang.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I've never watched GOT  It's okay, I'll see my way out .


----------



## CALΔMITY

I haven't seen it either, but it really shouldn't be the primary topic of discussion anywhere in here. Not if we want the thread to stay open at least. :lol I really should be going too. I'm tired as all butts.


----------



## Kratosx23

Shame on you both for not watching the best show on tv.

Those of us who've experienced it can have a proper discussion elsewhere, if you feel like it.

So yeah, to get back on track, Shield are losing to the Wyatt's at EC. Discuss, or.....something. :side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, but I have to be gay to act like this
> 
> OMG LOOK AT REIGNS SMILE :yum: :yum: :yum: *faints*
> 
> I can admit Reigns and Rollins, especially Reigns are objectively good looking people. Ambrose, I don't see it. Personally, I think he looks like shit.



Ambrose is hot. He's probably just not your type, that's all.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, but I have to be gay to act like this
> 
> OMG LOOK AT REIGNS SMILE :yum: :yum: :yum: *faints*


Not gay, just a bit bi.  

I'm not helping any, am I? 



> Oh, Charles Dance is the best actor on the show, there's not even a question. Tyrion is my favourite character but Tywin is definitely my favourite to actually be on screen. He's absolutely amazing. Granted, so is the majority of the cast, but he's special. He somehow manages to blend an air of class and dignity with being a complete and utter dick and I love it.
> 
> Jaime's amazing too. Probably my favourite character after Tyrion, and fuck, NCW has done an amazing job playing him.


I really can never seem to fault any of the cast all that much. Whoever was in charge of casting that show really did knock it out of the damn park in so many ways. And yes, having Charles Dance is both amazing because of the gravitase he brings to everything, and the fact that he's a damn good actor who makes someone as loathsome as Tywin Lannister actually a genuinely engaging character and not just a standard pompous prick.



> Dany was actually better in season 3 (minus the ending, that sucks). DRACARYS! So epic. :mark: Her story kinda picks up in Storm for at least some of it and then comes back down. I can understand why Dany isn't well liked, though, she's kind of the John Cena of A Song Of Ice And Fire. :lol


See, here's my problem with Dany: You could take her stuff out (at least as far as I got up to, it might blend in more later but I dunno) and make it its own seperate damn series and practically nothing in either her or anyone else's stories would be any different.

This is actually one reason I gave up on Feast for Crows. I don't like when books have two unrelated stories going on, and then Feast for Crows went and introduced another POV character we'd never seen before but that was again like half a world away from any of the other main characters. 

Shit just bugs me.



> You didn't see episode 9? Granted, I know you know what happens since you read Storm, but still. Must be seen. The way that last scene begins.....geez oh man.


Reading it was quite enough, and I'd only just read Storm of Swords when that series was airing. I wasn't quite ready to go through that experience again in a hurry.



> Yeah, Storm of Swords is the peak. Feast only deals with half the characters, A Dance With Dragons has the other half, and generally the more interesting half, so Feast isn't something I'd want to read again by itself. I'd have to read both at the same time, although the stories haven't been as interesting now like you said. I can't even keep track of what I'm reading either, the books are so damn dense and jam picked with billions of things.


I would say it was that and the length of it all that drove me away, but that's a lie. I'm currently reading the Wheel of Time series, so... yeah.

Really, I just kinda lost interest. Especially since Feast didn't seem to have any of my favourite characters in it, or if they were it was briefly inbetween the ones I didn't care as much about.

Then again one of my favourite characters is Bran Stark and he's always been criminally under-exposed in terms of chapters of the books he gets devoted to him and in terms of screen-time on the show. He only appeared in a few scenes dotted about roughly half of the episodes of season 3, I swear.

But even before that, I had trouble even following the grander story of the books sometimes. Seemed like it just threw stuff at you with little explanation and you just had to not question the why of it all. Plus it's seeming obsession with a certain unpleasant act I will not name here really rubbed me the wrong way. There's making it dark and gritty, then there's just being a monstrous prick about something very sensitive (at least in my mind).

Also, because we're on GoT, this a true story and an example of how my brain works: I only got into the books because I wanted to watch the show but wanted to read them before watching the adaptation, and I only wanted to watch the adaptation because an actor I've had a crush on for years was cast in season 3. The actor who plays Jojen Reed, in case you were wondering.

I really do have a one-track mind, but it does occasionally stumble me into some awesome stuff.


----------



## Telos

JacqSparrow said:


> It's not right, yes, but regardless, both of them are getting a lot of TV time and a lot of opportunity to show off what they can do in the process of training Roman. They have the chance to build a fanbase organically, as they have done since they debuted--just look at this thread. No matter what, they're going to come out of this better off than they were originally because they made such a huge impact as part of this group.
> 
> And like Caly said, as long as Dean and Seth are happy with what they're doing with Roman, why not? I mean, if Roman succeeds Cena on top, his past with the Shield will always reference the fact that these two were trusted to groom the future face of the company. That shows a great deal of confidence in their skills, so I'm going to be optimistic about their chances of doing pretty well once they've gone solo.


Yes, yes, and more yes. :clap


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Shame on you both for not watching the best show on tv.
> 
> Those of us who've experienced it can have a proper discussion elsewhere, if you feel like it.
> 
> So yeah, to get back on track, Shield are losing to the Wyatt's at EC. Discuss, or.....something. :side:


I told Ney I'd watch it. I still plan on doing so. I just have other priorities is all.

I'm going to evade your topic of choice and go to bed with this gem on my mind.








Good night folks.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I'm going to evade your topic of choice and go to bed with this gem on my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night folks.


I love you Cali. :faint:


----------



## Kratosx23

Calahart said:


> I told Ney I'd watch it. I still plan on doing so. I just have other priorities is all.


Avoid spoilers like the plague. That's all I'll say again on the matter. Avoid dem spoilers, Thrones is the world's easiest series to be spoiled on.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Calahart said:


> I'm going to evade your topic of choice and go to bed with this gem on my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night folks.


I'm so bloody far from being a Dom but this... I want, like, all of this. Preferably kneeling on my bedroom floor. :yum:

I wonder if I'll trigger a gay panic in Pyro if I carry on like this.


----------



## Telos

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Avoid spoilers like the plague. That's all I'll say again on the matter. Avoid dem spoilers, Thrones is the world's easiest series to be spoiled on.


Yes, big time. Don't even google anything related to it, you will see spoilers in the suggestions that come up.


----------



## Telos

Also re: Ambrose's appearance

He isn't a prototypical pretty boy, he's got more of a rugged look. He does have an attractive smile though, and I've got no problem saying that.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Telos said:


> Also re: Ambrose's appearance
> 
> He isn't a prototypical pretty boy, he's got more of a rugged look. He does have an attractive smile though, and I've got no problem saying that.


It's the dimples.
It's always the stupid, bloody dimples. 

P.S. Thrones is a damn good show. I haven't watched in some time but Sean Bean is GOAT :mark:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

tylermoxreigns said:


> It's the dimples.
> It's always the stupid, bloody dimples.


The dimples are killers, they really are.

It's like each of the Shield have something thing about them that makes me instinctively want to do horrendously amazing and disgustingly enjoyable things with them. Ambrose has the dimbles and the arms, Reigns has the dominant attitude and the tongue, and Rollins... actually everything about Rollins makes me want to do horrendously amazing and disgustingly enjoyable things with him. 

Shame? What is this 'shame' you speak of? :dance


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh yep Sean Bean :lol

Better catch up!!


----------



## truelove

When I watched the pilot I was thinking why is boromir on this show but regardless got is the current top show since breaking bad finishedI need to read the books


----------



## Joshi Judas

Anyway better keep all GOT references outta this thread. Too easy to give or get spoilers, even unintentionally.

Watch The Shield's match on SD. Yeah they have a six man tag every week but they find some way to keep it fresh everytime. Nobody does chaos like these guys.


----------



## truelove

Reigns shined on smackdown


----------



## SubZero3:16

Rollins looked more impressive to me.

:draper2


----------



## Joshi Judas

Spoiler: Smackdown



Loved that sequence where Bryan does the suicide dive to Reigns and Rollins immediately follows up with a suicide dive on Bryan (Y)

But damn, that Reigns' apron dropkick on Sheamus was grade A. I was slightly irritated that the commentators didn't say A SINGLE WORD about Rollins' enzuigiri on Sheamus just a second before that. He got some amazing height on that. But well, Reigns' dropkick looked impressive and JBL & Cole are there to hype him so not complaining.



Damn, these spoiler tags are a pain. Wish everyone hurried up and saw it already :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I always forget to watch SmackDown until you guys lure me to it by regaling me with tales of the Shield-based kickassery. 

Yes, that's a word.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Loved that sequence where Bryan does the suicide dive to Reigns and Rollins immediately follows up with a suicide dive on Bryan (Y)
> 
> But damn, that Reigns' apron dropkick on Sheamus was grade A. I was slightly irritated that the commentators didn't say A SINGLE WORD about Rollins' enzuigiri on Sheamus just a second before that. He got some amazing height on that. But well, Reigns' dropkick looked impressive and JBL & Cole are there to hype him so not complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, these spoiler tags are a pain. Wish everyone hurried up and saw it already :lol


You don't have to post spoilers when the show has already aired.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah but many of the girls here have yet to watch it so. Being in everyone's good books.

ositivity


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Why do I get the paranoid feeling every time that someone says "the girls here" they're including me? I know I'm into the man-candy like a drunken cougar on a hen night and I can be pretty campy at times, but...


----------



## Joshi Judas

Apologies Urahara san, will be more careful from now :lmao


----------



## Reservoir Angel

It's okay, really. God knows it's happened before, and it's an honest mistake when a lot of my posts here seem to be fawning over hunky men.

And it took me ages to settle on Urahara for the avatar. I kept going back between him, Captain Hitsugaya, Captain Kuchiki, Captain Zaraki or Captain Kurotsuchi. I'll probably end up changing it between them numerous times before I finally settle on one.


----------



## truelove

SubZero3:16 said:


> Rollins looked more impressive to me.
> 
> :draper2


Rollins is the best one of the shield but isn't booked that way


----------



## Wynter

Reservoir Angel said:


> And it took me ages to settle on Urahara for the avatar. I kept going back between him, Captain Hitsugaya, Captain Kuchiki, Captain Zaraki or Captain Kurotsuchi. I'll probably end up changing it between them numerous times before I finally settle on one.


Reading that made me feel like










:lol reminds me of the many conversations I've had with one of my best friends who absolutely _loves _anime and manga.
Listening to him talk about the many shows he watches just has me like "uhhhh.....what?" most of the time :lol

I try to so hard to get into anime because he wants me to fan out with him so badly. 
But my attention span is awful and there are hundreds of episodes in a lot of these shows.
One Piece? Over 600 got damn episodes?? Fuck that, nobody has time for that :lol

The most successful I've been is with Hunter x Hunter lmao 
And even then I made it to like episode 70 before my attention went elsewhere


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> Reading that made me feel like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol reminds me of the many conversations I've had with one of my best friends who absolutely _loves _anime and manga.
> Listening to him talk about the many shows he watches just has me like "uhhhh.....what?" most of the time :lol
> 
> I try to so hard to get into anime because he wants me to fan out with him so badly.
> But my attention span is awful and there are hundreds of episodes in a lot of these shows.
> One Piece? Over 600 got damn episodes?? Fuck that, nobody has time for that :lol
> 
> The most successful I've been is with Hunter x Hunter lmao
> And even then I made it to like episode 70 before my attention went elsewhere



There are lots and lots of great anime shows with only 12-13 episodes. But yeah if you have the memory of a gold fish (like I have) some animes are not a great idea :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

There are short ones too you know :lol

Try Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I've tried to keep my anime-watching to shows with a definite and realistic end-point. Before Bleach, the longest one I'd seen all the way through was FullMetal Alchemist: Brotherhood which was 64 episodes.

As of it right now I've seen 109 episodes of Bleach. I have up to episode 229 available to me, and there's a good many more even beyond that that I just don't have yet.

Back on-topic and to truelove's point: I agree entirely. Rollins is the best of the three, at least in my mind, but he's been booked as the weakest thus far. He's usually the one to take the beat-downs or eat the pins. And it really bugs me, because as has been seen from his matches with Punk and Cena, and ANY time he's booked to go one-on-one with Daniel Bryan, the guy is an exceptional talent capable of brilliant matches.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> There are short ones too you know :lol
> 
> Try Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood.


the first series of fullmetal alchemist is better in my opinion :side:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

psycho bunny said:


> the first series of fullmetal alchemist is better in my opinion :side:


... get out.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Reservoir Angel said:


> ... get out.


Awwh come on brotherhood ain't that much better then the original


----------



## Joshi Judas

Funny coz actually Brotherhood IS the original, true to the manga, completely canon.

And better.

Pls go Psychobunny :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Funny coz actually Brotherhood IS the original, true to the manga, completely canon.
> 
> And better.
> 
> Pls go Psychobunny :lol


Eh I'm confused.. brotherhood is the remake right? I never read the manga so.. And no I won't go


----------



## Wynter

Rollins is an absolute workhorse. Excellent in the ring and is getting better and better on the mic.

WWE _has _to see the value in him.

I can't wait to see him really go in the ring as a singles competitor. 
We've been getting tastes of it, but want to see his Face moveset.
Though, I hope he doesn't get regulated to five moves of doom. I can accept that as long as they give him a variety of offense.
I hate seeing how much they water down some of the wrestler's movesets. Safety reason I know, but still. I wants more moves damn it 
Hopefully with these new generations of wrestlers who can actually deliver in the ring, we will see more great in ring action.

Wish Ziggler wasn't fading into absolute obscurity because I would have loved a feud between him and Rollins.
Who knows, maybe this tag team with Miz will work out for Dolph and that can still be a possibility....maybe :lol 
The matches between Ziggler and Seth would be awesome imo. Dat selling between them :banderas.

Cesaro and Rollins would be a great series of matches too, but i don't know about a feud. Cesaro is a bit iffy on the mic.

I wouldn't be opposed to a Daniel Bryan and Seth feud. But then Seth would have to be heel at that point. Doubt they would turn Bryan heel anytime soon.

Dean Ambrose vs Seth :mark: Of course after the boys break up and they have that triple threat match.
Maybe sometime down the road after they've both established themselves as singles competitors and are doing well in their careers.

That would be lovely :lenny


Damn, why is this so long. Sorry


----------



## Joshi Judas

Actually the first series started when the manga was still ongoing. So the anime caught up and deciding to not do filler episodes, they made up the story as they went along.

Years later when the manga was complete, they decided to do a remake, keeping it completely canon and thus, Brotherhood.

I'm partial to Brotherhood- better story, animation, soundtrack :lol

First series is good too, but Brotherhood feels more deep and I just get invested in it more. Plus, more episodes which I never complain about


----------



## Wynter

Stop bullying Bunny meanies!


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> Rollins is an absolute workhorse. Excellent in the ring and is getting better and better on the mic.
> 
> WWE _has _to see the value in him.
> 
> I can't wait to see him really go in the ring as a singles competitor.
> We've been getting tastes of it, but want to see his Face moveset.
> Though, I hope he doesn't get regulated to five moves of doom. I can accept that as long as they give him a variety of offense.
> I hate seeing how much they water down some of the wrestler's movesets. Safety reason I know, but still. I wants more moves damn it
> Hopefully with these new generations of wrestlers who can actually deliver in the ring, we will see more great in ring action.
> 
> Wish Ziggler wasn't fading into absolute obscurity because I would have loved a feud between him and Rollins.
> Who knows, maybe this tag team with Miz will work out for Dolph and that can still be a possibility....maybe :lol
> The matches between Ziggler and Seth would be awesome imo. Dat selling between them :banderas.
> 
> Cesaro and Rollins would be a great series of matches too, but i don't know about a feud. Cesaro is a bit iffy on the mic.
> 
> I wouldn't be opposed to a Daniel Bryan and Seth feud. But then Seth would have to be heel at that point. Doubt they would turn Bryan heel anytime soon.
> 
> Dean Ambrose vs Seth :mark: Of course after the boys break up and they have that triple threat match.
> Maybe sometime down the road after they've both established themselves as singles competitors and are doing well in their careers.
> 
> That would be lovely :lenny
> 
> 
> Damn, why is this so long. Sorry



ohai Wynter, good to see you enjoyed SD (this reaction is after watching SD I hope :side: )

Ambrose vs Seth would make me :mark: :mark: so hard!!

And Cesaro vs Rollins matches please. What offense and selling there will be kada


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Actually the first series started when the manga was still ongoing. So the anime caught up and deciding to not do filler episodes, they made up the story as they went along.
> 
> Years later when the manga was complete, they decided to do a remake, keeping it completely canon and thus, Brotherhood.
> 
> I'm partial to Brotherhood- better story, animation, soundtrack :lol
> 
> First series is good too, but Brotherhood feels more deep and I just get invested in it more. Plus, more episodes which I never complain about


I see thanks for the info, like I said I never read the manga maybe I would have a diffrent opinion about it if I would have read it. I got more invested in the first series then in brotherhood :lol everybody has its own preferences I guess :draper2


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> Stop bullying Bunny meanies!


Yeah be a star :lmao :ambrose3


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'm a star, just ask Wynter. We are like this anti-bullying team right partner? :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> I'm a star, just ask Wynter. We are like this anti-bullying team right partner? :lol


That's adorable :lol


http://vimeo.com/80020357

To get back on track.. I rewatched this while scrolling down on tumblr, I really like this segment especially when they swithed roles and Dean was in the docter's chair :lol (he'd probably be a better shrink then the one I'm seeing now). Makes me wonder what ever happened to Sakamoto? I liked him. 

Edit: it kinda sucks that wwe always gives their Japanese wrestlers those same stereotypical asian theme songs


----------



## Wynter

Quoth the Raven said:


> I'm a star, just ask Wynter. We are like this anti-bullying team right partner? :lol












Don't know where you got that idea Raven 

You bully me too :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> Don't know where you got that idea Raven
> 
> You bully me too :lol


What a meany he's a bully and a liar :lol that gif :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

I am so lost here, I have no idea what are you people talking about anymore, and since is a given that I am late as f**k.....again! I'll just put my opinion on how I thought the match was, it was good, I mean it was a Shield match, but the thing that kind of bothered me, is that both teams are going to be on EC, so they both needed hype, The Shield got it because they won, *and I'm glad they won* otherwise I would be trowing a fit here, but what I mean is they shouldn't have gotten put in a match against them, well Randy lost so it wasn't that surprising.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> I am so lost here, I have no idea what are you people talking about anymore, and since is a given that I am late as f**k.....again! I'll just put my opinion on how I thought the match was, it was good, I mean it was a Shield match, but the thing that kind of bothered me, is that both teams are going to be on EC, so they both needed hype, The Shield got it because they won, *and I'm glad they won* otherwise I would be trowing a fit here, but what I mean is they shouldn't have gotten put in a match against them, well Randy lost so it wasn't that surprising.


But we were talking about anime :ex: Sd was really great in my opinion, can't wait for EC


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> Don't know where you got that idea Raven
> 
> *You bully me too* :lol












ositivity


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> *But we were talking about anime* :ex: Sd was really great in my opinion, can't wait for EC


REALLY? I tell you I need to be here, I didn't even catch that, which anime? OH yeah, EC!!! :mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> REALLY? I tell you I need to be here, I didn't even catch that, which anime? OH yeah, EC!!! :mark:


Quoth the raven was mocking me because I like the original series of full metal alchemist better then brotherhood.


----------



## Deptford

Quoth the Raven said:


> Not really. What did you find meaningless?


Oh, I hadn't watched it. I was just :mark: over how you described it. 
Im gonna watch it tonight, sounds awesome. 



&
OMG I WANT TO GET DRUNK AND KAROKE WITH AMBROSE NOW WHAAAAAAAAT :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Wynter

I still haven't seen Smackdown :lol

It's a shame because I have it downloaded on my desktop and it's just sitting there...watching me...waiting to be played.

I'm a horrible Shield fan


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> Oh, I hadn't watched it. I was just :mark: over how you described it.
> Im gonna watch it tonight, sounds awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> &
> OMG I WANT TO GET DRUNK AND KAROKE WITH AMBROSE NOW WHAAAAAAAAT :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


I want to get drunk and do something else with Ambrose :woolcock


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Quoth the raven was mocking me because I like the original series of full metal alchemist better then brotherhood.


RAVEN! Stop being mean! well, I haven't watched it...yet. I will though.

PS: I put a gif as my avatar and is not moving, how did you get yours to move bunny?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> I still haven't seen Smackdown :lol
> 
> It's a shame because I have it downloaded on my desktop and it's just sitting there...watching me...waiting to be played.
> 
> I'm a horrible Shield fan


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> RAVEN! Stop being mean! well, I haven't watched it...yet. I will though.
> 
> PS: I put a gif as my avatar and is not moving, how did you get yours to move bunny?


You have to resize it really really small, it took me a very long time for mine :side:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

DareDevil said:


> REALLY? I tell you I need to be here, I didn't even catch that, which anime? OH yeah, EC!!! :mark:


Fullmetal Alchemist, mainly. I kind of caused it with my nerdy new avatar. 

Speaking of, every time I see your signature I'm reminded that I need to watch Hunter X Hunter. I've seen the first episode, I just need to see more of it. I have up to episode 70-something on my laptop but when I went to watch them I ended up watching two arcs of Bleach instead.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> I still haven't seen Smackdown :lol
> 
> It's a shame because I have it downloaded on my desktop and it's just sitting there...watching me...waiting to be played.
> 
> I'm a horrible Shield fan


It's the first match. You'll be done in 10 mins.


----------



## Telos

psycho bunny said:


> Quoth the raven was mocking me because I like the original series of full metal alchemist better then brotherhood.


Watch all of Brotherhood before making that call. Trust me, you'll be glad you did. I loved both series but the epicness of Brotherhood, oh man!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Just watch the whole thing Wynter. And this just me suggesting you to watch it, not forcing you or anything. I'm not a bully :side:


----------



## Wynter

psycho bunny said:


> I want to get drunk and do something else with Ambrose :woolcock


Had to bring the whoring back to the thread huh?
Just couldn't help yourself
And we were doing so well 
.
.
.
.
.
.
Wait...did I just see you shame me???
After I defended you against Raven?









Okay boo


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> You have to resize it really really small, it took me a very long time for mine :side:


Alright thanks, I figured that much, well, I'll be right back, I got yelled to go eat dinner.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Telos said:


> Watch all of Brotherhood before making that call. Trust me, you'll be glad you did. I loved both series but the epicness of Brotherhood, oh man!


But I watched both series completely, I really liked the ending of brotherhood but for some odd and apparently unpopular reason I liked the first series better.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> Alright thanks, I figured that much, well, I'll be right back, I got yelled to go eat dinner.


Bon appétit the size of my av is 150x134 and 160 kb hope that helps a little


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> Had to bring the whoring back to the thread huh?
> Just couldn't help yourself
> And we were doing so well
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Wait...did I just see you shame me???
> After I defended you against Raven?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay boo




Choose where your loyalties lie more wisely next time.

Quoth the Raven- Nevermore :lol

Now, GO WATCH SMACKDOWN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Telos

psycho bunny said:


> But I watched both series completely, I really liked the ending of brotherhood but for some odd and apparently unpopular reason I liked the first series better.


.................................oh.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> Had to bring the whoring back to the thread huh?
> Just couldn't help yourself
> And we were doing so well
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Wait...did I just see you shame me???
> After I defended you against Raven?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay boo


I'm a perv and I'm proud of it :cool2 Thanks for defending me boo but its just you know its the shield..


----------



## Wynter

I'm going to watch Smackdown...after I make something to eat.

I promise! 
I don't want Raven to hurt me 



Reservoir Angel said:


> Fullmetal Alchemist, mainly. I kind of caused it with my nerdy new avatar.
> 
> Speaking of, every time I see your signature I'm reminded that* I need to watch Hunter X Hunter*. I've seen the first episode, I just need to see more of it. I have up to episode 70-something on my laptop but when I went to watch them I ended up watching two arcs of Bleach instead.


Watch it. It's a great show :mark: Despite me taking forever to catch up, I really did like it.
It's just once I watched the latest episode(at the time) and then I had a long wait for the new ones, it kind of knocked me out the groove.

I basically spent a whole week watching over 60 episodes of Hunter x Hunter last year :lol
But because of the wait, I'm having a hard time getting back to it.
I'm like that with all shows so it's not shocking lol

I'll get back into it eventually and then I will have a bunch of episodes waiting for me :mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Telos said:


> .................................oh.


I know I post a lot, but man its hard to keep up. That gif :lmao I guess nobody likes the first series like I do


----------



## Joshi Judas

psycho bunny said:


> But I watched both series completely, I really liked the ending of brotherhood but for some odd and apparently unpopular reason I liked the first series better.



:frustrate :frustrate :frustrate

We can't be friends anymore!!

Lol JK, personal preference and all, I get it (Y)

Just because I remembered though,


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate
> 
> We can't be friends anymore!!
> 
> Lol JK, personal preference and all, I get it (Y)
> 
> Just because I remembered though,


That opening is better then the one of original series :banderas


----------



## Wynter

lmao awwwww, Bunny made Telos a sad panda!


----------



## DareDevil

Reservoir Angel said:


> Fullmetal Alchemist, mainly. I kind of caused it with my nerdy new avatar.
> 
> *Speaking of, every time I see your signature I'm reminded that I need to watch Hunter X Hunter*. I've seen the first episode, I just need to see more of it. I have up to episode 70-something on my laptop but when I went to watch them I ended up watching two arcs of Bleach instead.


_GOOOD_ and yeah, watch it! one of the best if not the best anime I've seen. Is honestly pushing One Piece as my favorite anime, One Piece is my fave....I'm confused, I love both to death.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> lmao awwwww, Bunny made Telos a sad panda!


Sowwie


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> lmao awwwww, Bunny made Telos a sad panda!


Imagine I'm pointing a gun at you. Will you watch SD now?


----------



## Telos

Yeah I am currently watching HxH myself. Watched the original run a long time ago (the 1999 version), and am really enjoying the updated version.

Back on Shield topic, this coming week is the last until EC, no? Hope the Shield/Wyatt drama gets cranked to 11 :mark:


----------



## Wynter

Boss 


Wait...RAVEN DID YOU JUST THREATEN ME


----------



## Wynter

Dean and Bray better battle it out on the fucking mic or I will riot!! :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> Boss
> 
> 
> Wait...RAVEN DID YOU JUST THREATEN ME


I'm really :lol with the gif war between the two of you


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

These three are getting stale now. Roman needs to absolutely dominate the pair of them after their 6 man tag match at WM. Keep Ambrose and Seth and let them rule the Tag division for a year or two. Properly.


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> Wait...RAVEN DID YOU JUST THREATEN ME












Just stating facts 

But I might have to with the way you're going :side:


----------



## DareDevil

Ok now it only moves once, damn! fine, I'll just put a picture then!



WynterWarm12 said:


> Boss


:mark: OMG!! I fucking love this ending! well, I like GI's ending a bit more but this is badass.


----------



## Joshi Judas

L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N said:


> These three are getting stale now. Roman needs to absolutely dominate the pair of them after their 6 man tag match at WM. Keep Ambrose and Seth and let them rule the Tag division for a year or two. Properly.



Not against an Ambrose and Seth tag team for a year myself but why should Roman dominate them both? If a triple threat or one on one with Ambrose happens, he is obviously going over. Would rather have a competitive battle instead of Reigns squashing them.


Also, all I want this Raw is for Bray to cut an intense promo, speak in parables, while Ambrose treats him like a lunatic and responds in a way that infuriates Bray further. I'll love it :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> *Not against an Ambrose and Seth tag team for a year myself but why should Roman dominate them both? *If a triple threat or one on one with Ambrose happens, he is obviously going over. Would rather have a competitive battle instead of Reigns squashing them.
> 
> 
> Also, all I want this Raw is for Bray to cut an intense promo, speak in parables, while Ambrose treats him like a lunatic and responds in a way that infuriates Bray further. I'll love it :lol



yeah I want a Dean/Seth feud also, if Dean and Bray don't go at it on the mic, I'm going to have to call bullshit.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Not against an Ambrose and Seth tag team for a year myself but why should Roman dominate them both? If a triple threat or one on one with Ambrose happens, he is obviously going over. Would rather have a competitive battle instead of Reigns squashing them.
> 
> 
> Also, all I want this Raw is for Bray to cut an intense promo, speak in parables, while Ambrose treats him like a lunatic and responds in a way that infuriates Bray further. I'll love it :lol


The possibilities wwe has with these 2 :banderas


----------



## Reservoir Angel

DareDevil said:


> _GOOOD_ and yeah, watch it! one of the best if not the best anime I've seen. Is honestly pushing One Piece as my favorite anime, One Piece is my fave....I'm confused, I love both to death.


I have it there to be watched, but right now I'm kind of dedicated to Bleach. I feel like I've come too far now (I have seen more episodes of it than any other single anime) and I really liked the last two series I saw. And they were just filler made up for the anime to buy time until they could adapt the manga again, so I have high hopes that this huge, multi-series Arrancar arc is going to be kick-ass.

I haven't forgotten Hunter x Hunter, I'm just delaying my plans for it.  Though knowing me I'll end up finishing Bleach and starting on bloody Naruto or One Piece and sinking all my time into that instead.


----------



## Wynter

L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N said:


> These three are getting stale now. Roman needs to absolutely dominate the pair of them after their 6 man tag match at WM. Keep Ambrose and Seth and let them rule the Tag division for a year or two. Properly.


You're not hyped for the Shield vs Wyatts match?? 
They're the best thing going on in that PPV :mark:

I would really hate if Roman basically destroyed Seth and Dean in the triple threat match.
No beuno :no:

I would rather if the boys gave it their all in a long match where all three of them look like they could win at any moment.
It should be a war full of emotions in that ring.
Even if(when) Reigns comes out on top, it should be after getting out by the skin of his teeth kind of thing.

He would gain more respect in my opinion if he came out victorious after a hard fought battle against his ex teammates.
They deserve a big ending to their stable. Not a "Let's make Roman Reigns look like God." type match.

Reigns can still come out on top while also showing that Seth and Dean are no joke either.
They may have lost, but they put up an excellent fight. 

Like I said, it needs to be a worthy ending to a group with three talented people who came into the game as one of the best stables that's debuted in a long time.

And Dean and Seth as a tag team? Eh, they deserve better. Lets start building their singles careers up.


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> Boss


Same series but different vintage, this is one of my favorite anime openings ever. It's a delightfully dark mood which was fitting for that story arc.


----------



## DareDevil

Reservoir Angel said:


> I have it there to be watched, but right now I'm kind of dedicated to Bleach. I feel like I've come too far now (I have seen more episodes of it than any other single anime) and I really liked the last two series I saw. And they were just filler made up for the anime to buy time until they could adapt the manga again, so I have high hopes that this huge, multi-series Arrancar arc is going to be kick-ass.
> 
> I haven't forgotten Hunter x Hunter, I'm just delaying my plans for it.  *Though knowing me I'll end up finishing Bleach and starting on bloody Naruto or One Piece and sinking all my time into that instead*.


So you mainly go for shounens? I mean HxH is a shounen but definitely doesn't feel that way to me and yeah, take your time, Is not like is going to go away or anything, oh and once your done with bleach....well personal preference, go with One Piece, I know I know it sounds a bit intimidating considering how many eps it has but trust me, it is worth it.



Telos said:


> Same series but different vintage, this is one of my favorite anime openings ever. It's a delightfully dark mood which was fitting for that story arc.


Just got done watching the 1999 version like 3 weeks ago, I find the darkish style of the 1999 version to be truly captivating a beautiful tbh, but the animation of the 2011 version, yeah that's something else. Yeah I love this opening too, specially since is the opening of one of my favorite arcs.


----------



## tbp82

Don't think you'll get your Dean and Bray mic moment at this time. From here on out anything involving The Shield ask yourself how does this help Roman? If the answer is it doesn't then dont get your hopes up?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Speaking of cool anime ending themes, I'll just throw in my pick too  

Nothing beats "The Real Folk Blues". As Spike would say, "BANG"!!


----------



## Wynter

Telos said:


> Same series but different vintage, this is one of my favorite anime openings ever. It's a delightfully dark mood which was fitting for that story arc.


Yeah, that is really awesome. I always love a song that has a dark grungy mood to it.
I don't know why, it just does it for me lol

In a quite opposite mood. I have a soft spot for this anime ending.






:lmao don't judge me 


I haven't watched the original Hunter x Hunter yet, but I just may give it a try.
Especially since it seems to have a different atmosphere than the 2011 version

Was Hisoka just as gorgeously fucked up in the 1999 version as he is now? :lenny

EDIT: I'm killing the Shield discussion. I am sorry :lol


----------



## Telos

DareDevil said:


> Just got done watching the 1999 version like 3 weeks ago, I find the darkish style of the 1999 version to be truly captivating a beautiful tbh, but the animation of the 2011 version, yeah that's something else. Yeah I love this opening too, specially since is the opening of one of my favorite arcs.


I find the 2011 version of the series more aesthetically pleasing, but yeah the 1999 version was a joy to watch also.

Edit - I also am just noticing that 20 seconds and 50 seconds into the video I just linked, where Kurapika is shown, the building in the background... the architecture, based on the windows, looks eerily similar to the World Trade Center. In fact I'm willing to bet that's exactly what that is, given that the arc takes place in NYC (only renamed to Yorknew City).



WynterWarm12 said:


> You're not hyped for the Shield vs Wyatts match??
> They're the best thing going on in that PPV :mark:
> 
> I would really hate if Roman basically destroyed Seth and Dean in the triple threat match.
> No beuno :no:
> 
> I would rather if the boys gave it their all in a long match where all three of them look like they could win at any moment.
> It should be a war full of emotions in that ring.
> Even if(when) Reigns comes out on top, it should be after getting out by the skin of his teeth kind of thing.
> 
> He would gain more respect in my opinion if he came out victorious after a hard fought battle against his ex teammates.
> They deserve a big ending to their stable. Not a "Let's make Roman Reigns look like God." type match.
> 
> Reigns can still come out on top while also showing that Seth and Dean are no joke either.
> They may have lost, but they put up an excellent fight.
> 
> Like I said, it needs to be a worthy ending to a group with three talented people who came into the game as one of the best stables that's debuted in a long time.
> 
> And Dean and Seth as a tag team? Eh, they deserve better. Lets start building their singles careers up.


Absolutely. All three need to be gravitating toward main event status, even if Roman has the rocket booster pack on right now. If these guys face off at WM, it can't be a squash. Needs to be down to the wire, and there need to be points where the outcome of the match is in doubt.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Was Hisoka just as gorgeously fucked up in the 1999 version as he is now? :lenny


YYYYYYYYYUUUUUUPPPPPPP

But damn, that modern version is all kinds of fucked up. One word: SCHWING!


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> I haven't watched the original Hunter x Hunter yet, but I just may give it a try.
> Especially since it seems to have a different atmosphere than the 2011 version
> 
> *Was Hisoka just as gorgeously fucked up in the 1999 version as he is now?* :lenny
> 
> EDIT: I'm killing the Shield discussion. I am sorry :lol


yeah, and but in the 99' version he was just down right scary. He's still awesome though. Speaking of Hiso.










This is every Shield fangirl/fanboy when The Shield comes out and don't you people tell me otherwise.


----------



## Joshi Judas

psycho bunny said:


> The possibilities wwe has with these 2 :banderas


Yeah I wondered how badass a Dean vs Bray mic war would be on a power scale. And well,






:mark: :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

http://deanambrose.co.vu/post/76784959597/so-here-is-this-segment-of-the-shield-from-the-tlc

You guys and gals may want to check out the link above - its a behind the scenes/backstage after The Shield match at TLC 2013 taken from the DVD. Fucking as hell :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Speaking of cool anime ending themes, I'll just throw in my pick too
> 
> Nothing beats "The Real Folk Blues". As Spike would say, "BANG"!!


Gotta love cowboy bebop



WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, that is really awesome. I always love a song that has a dark grungy mood to it.
> I don't know why, it just does it for me lol
> 
> In a quite opposite mood. I have a soft spot for this anime ending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao don't judge me
> 
> 
> I haven't watched the original Hunter x Hunter yet, but I just may give it a try.
> Especially since it seems to have a different atmosphere than the 2011 version
> 
> Was Hisoka just as gorgeously fucked up in the 1999 version as he is now? :lenny
> 
> EDIT: I'm killing the Shield discussion. I am sorry :lol



Omg I love fairy tail :mark:

This is my fav ending of FT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GW6po2_mWzQ


----------



## Telos

tylermoxreigns said:


> http://deanambrose.co.vu/post/76784959597/so-here-is-this-segment-of-the-shield-from-the-tlc
> 
> You guys and gals may want to check out the link above - its a behind the scenes/backstage after The Shield match at TLC 2013 taken from the DVD. Fucking as hell :lmao


LMAO! So much character from all those guys, and I love that Dean can't let it go that he got speared. :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

tylermoxreigns said:


> http://deanambrose.co.vu/post/76784959597/so-here-is-this-segment-of-the-shield-from-the-tlc
> 
> You guys and gals may want to check out the link above - its a behind the scenes/backstage after The Shield match at TLC 2013 taken from the DVD. Fucking as hell :lmao



Rollins taking charge!! kada

I got busted in the face too, look at this :lmao :lmao

You should spear him next time, see how he likes it :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> http://deanambrose.co.vu/post/76784959597/so-here-is-this-segment-of-the-shield-from-the-tlc
> 
> You guys and gals may want to check out the link above - its a behind the scenes/backstage after The Shield match at TLC 2013 taken from the DVD. Fucking as hell :lmao


Dean should show off his belly more 8*D


----------



## Wynter

Telos said:


> Absolutely. All three need to be gravitating toward main event status, even if Roman has the rocket booster pack on right now. If these guys face off at WM, it can't be a squash. Needs to be down to the wire, and there need to be points where the outcome of the match is in doubt.


I agree, they definitely can build Roman up without tearing the other two down.
They can easily build _three_ main eventers in that match instead of just one.
It could become a match that everyone can respect as an excellent showing and kind of the starting point for three amazing careers.

Can you imagine an all out battle between the boys?? If WWE let's them have 20 minutes plus in the ring with each other at WrestleMania??

Just an all out war full of ego and passion.

It would be glorious and easily one of the best matches of the night.




> But damn, that modern version is all kinds of fucked up. One word: SCHWING!


:lmao omg that part was so uncomfortable. Hisoka is a fucking perv to the max.

That scene where he was having a conversation on the phone with Gon while but ass naked and got excited. 

God I love Japan sometimes. They have no shame :lol



tylermoxreigns said:


> http://deanambrose.co.vu/post/76784959597/so-here-is-this-segment-of-the-shield-from-the-tlc
> 
> You guys and gals may want to check out the link above - its a behind the scenes/backstage after The Shield match at TLC 2013 taken from the DVD. Fucking as hell :lmao


lmao, how am i just now seeing this? That was a really good scene for the guys.
Dean being his beautiful whiny self as always while Rollins being the GOAT cheerleader :lol

"I need some Visine." lmao Roman playing up that eye "injury" while Dean nursing bruised ribs :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ambrose/Rollins needs to happen, once they breakup, whenever that happens. Would be an epic feud with Ambrose as the young, cocky heel and Rollins as the babyface. Let Rollins bust out some more of that moveset of his, and he'll hook the fans.


----------



## DareDevil

tylermoxreigns said:


> http://deanambrose.co.vu/post/76784959597/so-here-is-this-segment-of-the-shield-from-the-tlc
> 
> You guys and gals may want to check out the link above - its a behind the scenes/backstage after The Shield match at TLC 2013 taken from the DVD. Fucking as hell :lmao


Fucking hilarious, how are they not laughing? 
"SIT DOWN! SIT DOWN AND CALM DOWN!"-Seth
"I can't see anything I got all sorts of fluids coming out of my eye"-Roman
" WE RUN THIS JOINT!"-Seth
"Don't touch me like that 'right now' "-Dean
"You should spear him next time, lets see how he likes it."-Dean


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

It was really fun, good night everybody.


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> It was really fun, good night everybody.


sweet dreams bunny.


----------



## terrilala

"Even the Cubs win a World Series once a century" "Yeah right" :lmao

Those 3 guys are gold!!!


----------



## Deptford

DareDevil said:


> Fucking hilarious, how are they not laughing?
> "SIT DOWN! SIT DOWN AND CALM DOWN!"-Seth
> "I can't see anything I got all sorts of fluids coming out of my eye"-Roman
> " WE RUN THIS JOINT!"-Seth
> "Don't touch me like that 'right now' "-Dean
> "You should spear him next time, lets see how he likes it."-Dean


lol Dean is such a baby in that video


----------



## Wynter

Well....this thread slowed down quite a bit :lol

EDIT: heh heh...Telos called Bunny Bun-Bun 

We're corrupting and taking over you mind Telos!!


----------



## Telos

psycho bunny said:


> It was really fun, good night everybody.


Nighty night, bun-bun!

(Holy...







these threads have fried my brain irreparably lol)



Deptford said:


> lol Dean is such a baby in that video


Seth whining at the end was funny too, he really does sound like a kid at times :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> Seth whining at the end was funny too, he really does sound like a kid at times :lol


well he is the youngest of the three.


----------



## gaco

I think would be great if the rivalry with the Waytt Family didnt ended in EC or Wrestlemania. I think they should continue it in slow steps and few matches with an Epic ending to the feud in Hell in a Cell.


----------



## Deptford

gaco said:


> I think would be great if the rivalry with the Waytt Family didnt ended in EC or Wrestlemania. I think they should continue it in slow steps and few matches with an Epic ending to the feud in Hell in a Cell.


Yeah, I really want it to be in a chamber or HIAC too

and the fact that I'm more excited about this match than I am for Wrestlemania means that they should probably have saved it for mania. It's a shame.


----------



## Telos

Deptford said:


> Yeah, I really want it to be in a chamber or HIAC too
> 
> and the fact that I'm more excited about this match than I am for Wrestlemania means that they should probably have saved it for mania. It's a shame.


That's true but realistically a Shield/Wyatt match wouldn't have been high enough on the WM card to give it the time it deserves. In Elimination Chamber, this should be the penultimate match and should get a good amount of ring time.


----------



## truelove

I rewatched last years ec match vs super hero team and Seth seriously was golden being a troll and trash talking, Ambrose looked so much stronger and watching cena get a beat down for 5 minutes was great, just to think of creative had the shield lost that match where would they be now


----------



## Deptford

Telos said:


> That's true but realistically a Shield/Wyatt match wouldn't have been high enough on the WM card to give it the time it deserves. In Elimination Chamber, this should be the penultimate match and should get a good amount of ring time.


Yeah this is true. It's a main event as it should be at EC and at Mania it would be on the undercard probably. 

I still wish it was in the elimination chamber though, but The Shield in 6 man tags in always awesome anyways.


----------



## Reaper

Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah, you know I'm in the same boat as you when it comes to The Shield's booking as of late so since I LOVED Smackdown, I think you will too :lol
> 
> 3 really great matches, good build for undercard feuds as well, no meaningless filler and they cut out the Eva Marie vs Alicia Fox match. Real quality top to bottom.


Good match. Just finished watching it a couple of days too late (after my frustration has calmed down somewhat). 

They tried to go back to some of the older booking, but the immense Reigns praise came across as a bit fake  

The whole "Only Roman Can" was :lmao - worthy. They really shouldn't try to bill a superstar as the only one who can do a certain move ... especially when there's this out there:










I swear, I'm not trying to be nitpicky. But as some of you might know, I've worked in a sports production booth so I know that someone is feeding the lines intentionally ... therefore they have greater control over how to sell a guy. Roman is a Beast, a powerhouse, a monster, fierce ... but then all they say is hes "athletic" and I'm like ... guys, you can do so much better .. c'mon. 

Good match with well booked spots overall. I was entertained throughout ... but it didn't really set up their encounter with the Wyatts for me nor did it do anything for the EC entrants. Hopefully they'll do something more on Raw.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


>


(Y)




Reaper Jones said:


> How do you know that Ambrose and Rollins are happy with their position? Would they complain? No. Should they complain. Yup. I don't know whether or not the Shield was put together just for Reigns so I won't make that assertion, but at this point in time that's all it is. The other two are a vehicle for Reigns push and that push is already backfiring with a lot of dissension. It's just this thread that doesn't have that dissension because people here are giving WWE far too much credit than they deserve for whatever reasons they may personally hold. Evidence and past history points to the contrary.
> 
> Do they acknowledge that Rock was part of the Nation of Domination? Do they acknowledge that Orton was part of Legacy? They don't even acknowledge that Rhodes had an amazing run as an IC champion. They don't acknowledge that Cesaro was US champion as early as the beginning part of last year.
> 
> Ambrose and Rollins made a fanbase organically through sheer skill and hardwork. Reigns has a fanbase, but it's much less to do with his actual talent than his look and that will backfire eventually. I'm not criticizing unduly, but Reigns is already struggling to come across as the face of The Shield and exposing his weaknesses since being billed as the face.
> 
> I was one of the biggest proponents of the Shield's excellent booking up until a few months ago when they fucked it up. And yes, they've already fucked it up. Just don't wanna see it with rose-coloured glasses anymore. Ambrose's reign as a champion isn't just being questioned by fans are being poorly booked but for the first time they've actually acknowledged kayfabe-wise that their champion lacks credibility. That's a first in my years of watching once Ambrose does drop the belt, where does he go?
> 
> Realistically, after the break up of the Shield what do you guys see Ambrose and Rollins doing to be so optimistic? I fail to see it.


The way I see it, the optimistic view is just likely as the pessimistic one. Seth and Dean are clearly enjoying themselves out there by giving it their all in every match and segment they're in.




tylermoxreigns said:


> Nice shirt promoting a convenience store in Iowa.
> Keeping it real, Ambrose.
> 
> White Wedding, such a classic karaoke tune :lmao


Dean sings White Wedding :faint: Dammit. I hate you for making me love you more. Now I need to hear this.




Reservoir Angel said:


> It's okay, really. God knows it's happened before, and it's an honest mistake when a lot of my posts here seem to be fawning over hunky men.
> 
> And it took me ages to settle on Urahara for the avatar. I kept going back between him, Captain Hitsugaya, Captain Kuchiki, Captain Zaraki or Captain Kurotsuchi. I'll probably end up changing it between them numerous times before I finally settle on one.


Byakuya!!!! I thought about making him my avy once.

Bleach has to be one of my favorite animes ever, except for those terrible filler arcs. I prefer the manga though, especially during the Arrancar arc. The fights are gorier there-the one between Ichigo and Ulquiorra, in particular.

And it was Dean's resemblance to Aizen that made me notice him :lol

P.S. Love this thread. I've been giggling to myself in public while going through the 15+ pages of thread I missed since going to bed. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reaper Jones said:


> Good match. Just finished watching it a couple of days too late (after my frustration has calmed down somewhat).
> 
> They tried to go back to some of the older booking, but the immense Reigns praise came across as a bit fake
> 
> The whole "Only Roman Can" was :lmao - worthy. They really shouldn't try to bill a superstar as the only one who can do a certain move ... especially when there's this out there:


Well Reigns did say in an interview that he got the idea for the Superman Punch from that scene.


----------



## Reaper

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well Reigns did say in an interview that he got the idea for the Superman Punch from that scene.


I know. That's why I'm's not knocking him, but the announcers. It's nitpicky, but sad to see them make unnecessary calls that can be picked apart intuitively and without research. Don't say stuff on-air that has a knee-jerk negative reaction.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Telos said:


> Nighty night, bun-bun!
> 
> (Holy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these threads have fried my brain irreparably lol)
> 
> 
> Seth whining at the end was funny too, he really does sound like a kid at times :lol














JacqSparrow said:


> (Y)
> 
> The way I see it, the optimistic view is just likely as the pessimistic one. Seth and Dean are clearly enjoying themselves out there by giving it their all in every match and segment they're in.
> 
> 
> Dean sings White Wedding :faint: Dammit. I hate you for making me love you more. Now I need to hear this.
> 
> 
> Byakuya!!!! I thought about making him my avy once.
> 
> Bleach has to be one of my favorite animes ever, except for those terrible filler arcs. I prefer the manga though, especially during the Arrancar arc. The fights are gorier there-the one between Ichigo and Ulquiorra, in particular.
> 
> And it was Dean's resemblance to Aizen that made me notice him :lol
> 
> P.S. Love this thread. I've been giggling to myself in public while going through the 15+ pages of thread I missed since going to bed.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Never read this thread while you are in class, my teacher still is pissed at my because I :lol while he was teaching a couple of weeks ago.


Something funny happened to me this morning I really wanted to share. So my 7year old niece stayed at my place last night, and she was sitting next to me while I was on my laptop. I have a shield picture on my screen saver. After a while I saw my cousin staring at my laptop for at least 2 minutes, I watched her and asked her why she was staring. She asked who is that while pointing at Roman Reigns, I answer he's Roman Reigns and that he's a fighter (she doesn't know what wrestling is my sister and mom think its to violent :cussin. She continued looking at Roman, I was like :3 you think he's pretty sweetheart? She then whispered in my ear yes and started to become really red :lmao. She even made me to print a picture of him so that she can hang it up in her room :lol. Then I asked her what she thought of the other 2, she says that Seth looks like a girl and that Dean is creepy fpalm.










Found this badass fan art on tumblr


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> Something funny happened to me this morning I really wanted to share. So my 7year old niece stayed at my place last night, and she was sitting next to me while I was on my laptop. I have a shield picture on my screen saver. After a while I saw my cousin staring at my laptop for at least 2 minutes, I watched her and asked her why she was staring. She asked who is that while pointing at Roman Reigns, I answer he's Roman Reigns and that he's a fighter (she doesn't know what wrestling is my sister and mom think its to violent :cussin. She continued looking at Roman, I was like :3 you think he's pretty sweetheart? She then whispered in my ear yes and started to become really red :lmao. She even made me to print a picture of him so that she can hang it up in her room :lol. *Then I asked her what she thought of the other 2, she says that Seth looks like a girl and that Dean is creepy* fpalm.


Dat Roman Reigns stealing all the girls' hearts :lol

:lmao :lmao And yet she got their characters spot on. Out of the mouths of babes. So which pic did you have up that Seth looked like a girl?


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> http://deanambrose.co.vu/post/76784959597/so-here-is-this-segment-of-the-shield-from-the-tlc
> 
> You guys and gals may want to check out the link above - its a behind the scenes/backstage after The Shield match at TLC 2013 taken from the DVD. Fucking as hell :lmao


I loved the bickering :lmao

Dean can bitch like no other :lol

Seth with his pep talk trying to get the other two to man up :lmao

Roman: I got fluid over my eye :lol

Now this was prbly some improv scene with no writers and it came across a lot better. This is the stuff that should be shown on Raw.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dat Roman Reigns stealing all the girls' hearts :lol
> 
> :lmao :lmao And yet she got their characters spot on. Out of the mouths of babes. So which pic did you have up that Seth looked like a girl?


this one, I think she said that because of that blond patch because I don't think he looks girly in this one.


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> this one, I think she said that because of that blond patch because I don't think he looks girly in this one.


Yeah he doesn't look so girly in that one but maybe she can smell it :lol He looks way more girly in your sig :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah he doesn't look so girly in that one but maybe she can smell it :lol He looks way more girly in your sig :lol


Yeah I know :lol I showed her some more pictures of Dean and now she's even more scared of him. At least she likes Roman, I printed her this pic she loved it:




Spoiler: huge picture


----------



## tylermoxreigns

psycho bunny said:


> [
> 
> 
> Something funny happened to me this morning I really wanted to share. So my 7year old niece stayed at my place last night, and she was sitting next to me while I was on my laptop. I have a shield picture on my screen saver. After a while I saw my cousin staring at my laptop for at least 2 minutes, I watched her and asked her why she was staring. She asked who is that while pointing at Roman Reigns, I answer he's Roman Reigns and that he's a fighter (she doesn't know what wrestling is my sister and mom think its to violent :cussin. She continued looking at Roman, I was like :3 you think he's pretty sweetheart? She then whispered in my ear yes and started to become really red :lmao. She even made me to print a picture of him so that she can hang it up in her room :lol. Then I asked her what she thought of the other 2, she says that Seth looks like a girl and that Dean is creepy fpalm.


Omg I was actually really hooked on this as I was reading because its so damn cute. 

She's starting early isn't she? :lmao
Good girl :clap

Also, I'm all quiet reading this and then get to the bottom line and laugh like such an idiot :lmao

Roman bloody Reigns strikes again!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> Yeah I know :lol I showed her some more pictures of Dean and now she's even more scared of him. At least she likes Roman, I printed her this pic she loved it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: huge picture



Good choice. That pic should be a poster.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Seth's gorgeous, especially with a low beard.



















And he has nice hair too


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth's gorgeous, especially with a low beard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he has nice hair too


Everything about him in ROH was just....



































Oh lookie, what's this... Think it's gif reaction Sunday :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> Omg I was actually really hooked on this as I was reading because its so damn cute.
> 
> She's starting early isn't she? :lmao
> Good girl :clap
> 
> Also, I'm all quiet reading this and then get to the bottom line and laugh like such an idiot :lmao
> 
> Roman bloody Reigns strikes again!!!


Yeah I know, this is the first time I have ever heard her saying something like that, I was :lmao too at the moment. Still her reactions at Dean though fpalm



SubZero3:16 said:


> Good choice. That pic should be a poster.


It's my fav Roman picture, WWE should put this as a poster in their magazines instead of John Cena.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Everything about him in ROH was just....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lookie, what's this... Think it's gif reaction Sunday :lol


Those gifs :lol he looked really fine in ROH but I have the feeling that he looks more mature now, he had a bit of a baby face back then.


----------



## Pacmanboi

A face run could be really refreshing, I wish this Wyatt feud could last longer than one ppv, it has a lot of potential.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth's gorgeous, especially with a low beard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he has nice hair too













Also









:banderas









:banderas :banderas









Take me.



Spoiler: lel Roman


----------



## terrilala

I am LOVIN the picture y'all are putting up!!!! (Y)


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lel Roman


dat face :lmao you should turn that into a smiley Caly


----------



## DareDevil

Yup I definitely love drawing them.

Edit: I resized the image, now you guys can see it better.


Spoiler: fanart


----------



## CALΔMITY

...holy hell...








It's like in the fanfics...



@Bunny: We'll see. :lmao

@Vick: Dayum that's a big image. It's cute, though. :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> ...holy hell...


Mam, please tag the porn please, there are children in this forum.


----------



## CALΔMITY

It's all implied, Vick. I think I'm safe. :side: I think...


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> Never read this thread while you are in class, my teacher still is pissed at my because I :lol while he was teaching a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Something funny happened to me this morning I really wanted to share. So my 7year old niece stayed at my place last night, and she was sitting next to me while I was on my laptop. I have a shield picture on my screen saver. After a while I saw my cousin staring at my laptop for at least 2 minutes, I watched her and asked her why she was staring. She asked who is that while pointing at Roman Reigns, I answer he's Roman Reigns and that he's a fighter (she doesn't know what wrestling is my sister and mom think its to violent :cussin. She continued looking at Roman, I was like :3 you think he's pretty sweetheart? She then whispered in my ear yes and started to become really red :lmao. She even made me to print a picture of him so that she can hang it up in her room :lol. Then I asked her what she thought of the other 2, she says that Seth looks like a girl and that Dean is creepy fpalm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this badass fan art on tumblr


:lol I was reading on my phone while wandering around the mall. I'm sure I got a couple of strange looks from passersby.

OMG, your niece is adorable!!!!! :lol Ouch, Sethie, OUCH. He's looked girlier, but I guess her senses are very acute. Dean really is creepy in his element, no denying that  And psh, my mom thinks the fact that I enjoy wrestling is proof that she gave birth to a son and not a daughter, apparently.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth's gorgeous, especially with a low beard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he has nice hair too


:agree: 

His hair is actually fine except when the blond part is dried out :lol

And that little bonus segment. Comparing the battle scars :lol Dean is adorably whiny, and Roman's just like, whatever, I was practically blind. And Seth speaketh the truth.

They really should have shown this after TLC.



DareDevil said:


> Yup I definitely love drawing them.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fanart


The many levels of cute in this drawing. 



Calahart said:


> ...holy hell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like in the fanfics...


:faint:


----------



## SubZero3:16

terrilala said:


> I am LOVIN the picture y'all are putting up!!!! (Y)


Don't encourage us :lol



Calahart said:


> ...holy hell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like in the fanfics...
> 
> 
> l


Where do you think most fanfic writers get their inspirations from? :lol They make it so easy

You know you're comfortable with your friend when you can swipe your hand across his mouth and you don't even think about it and he doesn't even flinch.


----------



## Crystal Maze

Really want to see a triple threat match, would be awesome.


----------



## cindel25

FLAWLESS HAIR strikes again.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> Yup I definitely love drawing them.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fanart


that looks so adorable. Great work (Y)



Calahart said:


> ...holy hell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like in the fanfics...
> 
> 
> 
> @Bunny: We'll see. :lmao
> 
> @Vick: Dayum that's a big image. It's cute, though. :lol


Will our shipping dreams come true ?












DareDevil said:


> Mam, please tag the porn please, there are children in this forum.


If they dare to come in here their purity will be gone in seconds, if not I'll be glad to help 












JacqSparrow said:


> :lol I was reading on my phone while wandering around the mall. I'm sure I got a couple of strange looks from passersby.
> 
> OMG, your niece is adorable!!!!! :lol Ouch, Sethie, OUCH. He's looked girlier, but I guess her senses are very acute. Dean really is creepy in his element, no denying that  And psh, my mom thinks the fact that I enjoy wrestling is proof that she gave birth to a son and not a daughter, apparently.
> 
> :agree:
> 
> His hair is actually fine except when the blond part is dried out :lol
> 
> And that little bonus segment. Comparing the battle scars :lol Dean is adorably whiny, and Roman's just like, whatever, I was practically blind. And Seth speaketh the truth.
> 
> They really should have shown this after TLC.
> 
> The many levels of cute in this drawing.
> 
> :faint:



My mom's dog was almost run over by a car because I was too distracted by the forum on my phone :lol Thanks for the compliment she is indeed adorable, I felt really bad for Sethie though. You should show your mom a couple of pictures of the shield and some of the reactions in here, maybe she would have a different opinion about wrestling afterwards :lol.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Where do you think most fanfic writers get their inspirations from? :lol They make it so easy


Well yeah of course. :lol

Seth tells the fangirls to stop and yet he enables them. So cruel he is.


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> My mom's dog was almost run over by a car because I was too distracted by the forum on my phone :lol Thanks for the compliment she is indeed adorable, I felt really bad for Sethie though. You should show your mom a couple of pictures of the shield and some of the reactions in here, maybe she would have a different opinion about wrestling afterwards :lol.


:lol I shamelessly flaunt my Shield love in front of her--every time they're onscreen, I look like this:





















Calahart said:


> Well yeah of course. :lol
> 
> Seth tells the fangirls to stop and yet he enables them. So cruel he is.


We know he secretly wants them to never stop :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol I shamelessly flaunt my Shield love in front of her--every time they're onscreen, I look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know he secretly never wants them to stop :lol



:lmao how can she calls you a son when you react like that




Calahart said:


> Well yeah of course. :lol
> 
> Seth tells the fangirls to stop and yet he enables them. So cruel he is.


He doesn't want them to stop, he's to big of an attention whore for that


----------



## DareDevil

lol, talking about fangirlnism, is kind of funny because I watch Raw/SD with my bro and he's also a Shield fan but it just gets so awkward because whenever The Shield comes out,I'm like










And he just looks at me like


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> :lmao how can she calls you a son when you react like that


She thinks enjoying wrestling as a whole is just not girly :lol



DareDevil said:


> lol, talking about fangirlnism, is kind of funny because I watch Raw/SD with my bro and he's also a Shield fan but it just gets so awkward because whenever The Shield comes out,I'm like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he just looks at me like


:lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> :lmao how can she calls you a son when you react like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't want them to stop, he's to big of an attention whore for that


Yeah he doesn't. That's why he made sure to tell us that he reads lots of them.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> lol, talking about fangirlnism, is kind of funny because I watch Raw/SD with my bro and he's also a Shield fan but it just gets so awkward because whenever The Shield comes out,I'm like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he just looks at me like


I get that reaction out of my bf when we watch wwe together :lol



JacqSparrow said:


> She thinks enjoying wrestling as a whole is just not girly :lol
> 
> :lol


So enjoying gorgeous men fighting half naked is not girly :hmm:



SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah he doesn't. That's why he made sure to tell us that he reads lots of them.


:lol I bet he googles himself all the time what a whore.


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> He doesn't want them to stop, he's to big of an attention whore for that





SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah he doesn't. That's why he made sure to tell us that he reads lots of them.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


>


----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> I get that reaction out of my bf when we watch wwe together :lol


good thing I don't have a bf, I get to look at men as much as I like.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


>


Haven't seen that one before :lmao












DareDevil said:


> good thing I don't have a bf, I get to look at men as much as I like.


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


>


Yup, the privileges of being single.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> Yup, the privileges of being single.


I don't know how its like being single, I've been dating this guy ever since I'm 14 years old (I'm 22 now).


----------



## CALΔMITY

It definitely is a liberating feeling to be single again. I mean I loved my man and because I'm so dedicated to my significant other I tone down my fangirl ways and don't swoon as often. Now that the relationship is no more I sometimes feel lonely, but at the same time it's nice to just not feel guilty about expressing my carnal needs.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> It definitely is a liberating feeling to be single again. I mean I loved my man and because I'm so dedicated to my significant other I tone down my fangirl ways and don't swoon as often. Now that the relationship is no more I sometimes feel lonely, but at the same time it's nice to just not feel guilty about expressing my carnal needs.












Let's continue to be the craziest, thirstiest fangirls together.


----------



## Telos

DareDevil said:


> Yup, the privileges of being single.












In all seriousness you're too young to worry about it. Once you get to my age it's a real problem.


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> I don't know how its like being single, I've been dating this guy ever since I'm 14 years old (I'm 22 now).


I'm 17 and I've rejected every guy that has ever taking an interest in me ( wow I said that like some kind of accomplishment)....I'm such a nice person. well better than to play with their feelings.Besides, they were ugly... seriously, I mean I didn't told them that but no, I mean...it was a no no.



Telos said:


> In all seriousness you're too young to worry about it. Once you get to my age it's a real problem.


Thank you Telos, and yeah I'm not in a rush or anything, I like to look at half naked men touching each other on TV on a TV Show called RAW or SmackDown where they play a game called Wrestling. So I'm fine, I enjoy my freedom.


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> Let's continue to be the craziest, thirstiest fangirls together.


You got it, girl!


----------



## SubZero3:16

I like being single. Can't stand ppl all up in my space.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Telos said:


> In all seriousness you're too young to worry about it. Once you get to my age it's a real problem.


I feel really bad that I started this discussion I'm sorry everyone 












Calahart said:


> You got it, girl!


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> I feel really bad that I started this discussion I'm sorry everyone


Is ok Bunny, that's why we are here right? 
On another note, is Frozen any good? I'm curious about it but I just don't know whether it'll be worth my time or not.


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> So enjoying gorgeous men fighting half naked is not girly :hmm:
> 
> :lol I bet he googles himself all the time what a whore.


Not enough, I guess :lol

So obvious that he does. Otherwise, how would he have discovered Tumblr and fanfics? 



DareDevil said:


> good thing I don't have a bf, I get to look at men as much as I like.


Excellent way of looking at it (Y)



psycho bunny said:


> I don't know how its like being single, I've been dating this guy ever since I'm 14 years old (I'm 22 now).


Wow!  You guys have been together pretty long--that's awesome 

I'm the opposite--I don't know what it's like to date :lol I have to live through other people.



psycho bunny said:


> Let's continue to be the craziest, thirstiest fangirls together.


Is there room for me? 



Telos said:


> In all seriousness you're too young to worry about it. Once you get to my age it's a real problem.


Pokemon!



DareDevil said:


> Is ok Bunny, that's why we are here right?
> On another note, is Frozen any good? I'm curious about it but I just don't know whether it'll be worth my time or not.


The soundtrack is really good, but story-wise, a bit meh for me.


----------



## SubZero3:16

You girls got ways to go before you even reach the thirstiest levels of fangirling. I'll wait until you guys start sending me requests to write you screwing your favourite wrestlers in a fanfic.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> You girls got ways to go before you even reach the thirstiest levels of fangirling. I'll wait until you guys start sending me requests to write you screwing your favourite wrestlers in a fanfic.


We should give you a medal Zero, or we should have like a little nomination and award ceremony for biggest fangirl in The Shield thread.

I nominate Zero.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DareDevil said:


> We should give you a medal Zero, or we should have like a little nomination and award ceremony for biggest fangirl in The Shield thread.
> 
> I nominate Zero.


Who me?











I don't think I'm worthy.

I nominate instead Cindel25. Because well… it's cindel.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> Is ok Bunny, that's why we are here right?
> On another note, is Frozen any good? I'm curious about it but I just don't know whether it'll be worth my time or not.


I have seen an article in a magazine about that movie, it looks pretty good I'll probably watch it when its out on dvd.


JacqSparrow said:


> Wow!  You guys have been together pretty long--that's awesome
> 
> I'm the opposite--I don't know what it's like to date :lol I have to live through other people.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there room for me?
> 
> 
> Pokemon!
> 
> The soundtrack is really good, but story-wise, a bit meh for me.


Thanks  And of course the more the merrier 












SubZero3:16 said:


> You girls got ways to go before you even reach the thirstiest levels of fangirling. I'll wait until you guys start sending me requests to write you screwing your favourite wrestlers in a fanfic.



I don't need your fanfics, I've got something called my imagination to get me through my thirst during the day.


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> I don't need your fanfics, I've got something called my imagination to get me through my thirst during the day.


Good girl. Because when I get those requests, and I have. I'm like the thirst is never that real :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> You girls got ways to go before you even reach the thirstiest levels of fangirling. I'll wait until you guys start sending me requests to write you screwing your favourite wrestlers in a fanfic.


You would do that for us.... 










I'm interested....










:lol

I'm kidding.
I'm trying to be funny.
And failing.
Eh, it's Sunday. I'm all out of the good stuff.


----------



## Telos

cindel has the most thirst. It's terrifying.

NeyNey's posts though...


----------



## Deptford

Cindel is just a mess of a victim of the thirst 
I nominate Cindel  


Did I miss a feeling conversation ab. relationships earlier? Eh, glad I missed that boat anyways.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Who me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'm worthy.
> 
> I nominate instead Cindel25. Because well… it's cindel.


Why would you nominate your competitor? I mean Cindel is a good match but in no way does she beat you.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> Why would you nominate your competitor? I mean Cindel is a good match but in no way does she beat you.



You really haven't seen all of her posts haven't you? She even scares me sometimes


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> You really haven't seen all of her posts haven't you? She even scares me sometimes
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I have, I still don't think she beats Zero. A draw maybe.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DareDevil said:


> I have, I still don't think she beats Zero. A draw maybe.


Seriously? I can't thirst as eloquently as cindel does. She makes it an art form. Which is one of the reasons why I love her :lol

Me on the under hand I just gently nudge you guys in that direction


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Seriously? I can't thirst as eloquently as cindel does. She makes it an art form. Which is one of the reasons why I love her :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Me on the under hand I just gently nudge you guys in that direction



We should make categories like most professionel and well written i would nominate subzero and neyney. Thirstiest definately cindel


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> You girls got ways to go before you even reach the thirstiest levels of fangirling. I'll wait until you guys start sending me requests to write you screwing your favourite wrestlers in a fanfic.


*hides that one fanfic I wrote about myself and Evan Bourne a while back*  Ah the occasionally-twisted joys of being a writer.

On the subject of thirst: I only wish I could reach the levels of some of the gals here. I feel like I probably could come somewhat close if I could only break through the barrier of British sexual conservatism and prudishness that I've had reinforced endlessly for two decades. 

Because I feel it, I just always get really shy and blushing about expressing it, the occasional outburst notwithstanding.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Reservoir Angel said:


> *hides that one fanfic I wrote about myself and Evan Bourne a while back*  Ah the occasionally-twisted joys of being a writer.
> 
> On the subject of thirst: I only wish I could reach the levels of some of the gals here. I feel like I probably could come somewhat close if I could only break through the barrier of British sexual conservatism and prudishness that I've had reinforced endlessly for two decades.
> 
> Because I feel it, I just always get really shy and blushing about expressing it, the occasional outburt notwithstanding.



Come on let yourself loose, nobody will judge you in here


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

DareDevil said:


> I have, I still don't think she beats Zero. A draw maybe.


lol i like looking at it like this^ 

Zero is here week in and week out doing her thing  and Cindel is kinda like the Lesnar of thirsting. Just comes in here like a tornado and wrecks it _completely_ and then leaves for like a month or something. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> lol i like looking at it like this^
> 
> 
> 
> Zero is here week in and week out doing her thing  and Cindel is kinda like the Lesnar of thirsting. Just comes in here like a tornado and wrecks it _completely_ and then leaves for like a month or something. :lol



:lol yeah you could say that 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> lol i like looking at it like this^
> 
> Zero is here week in and week out doing her thing  and Cindel is kinda like the Lesnar of thirsting. Just comes in here like a tornado and wrecks it _completely_ and then leaves for like a month or something. :lol


So it's settled then, we'll be giving the award to Cindel? I'm fine with that,


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> *hides that one fanfic I wrote about myself and Evan Bourne a while back*  Ah the occasionally-twisted joys of being a writer.
> 
> On the subject of thirst: I only wish I could reach the levels of some of the gals here. I feel like I probably could come somewhat close if I could only break through the barrier of British sexual conservatism and prudishness that I've had reinforced endlessly for two decades.
> 
> Because I feel it, I just always get really shy and blushing about expressing it, the occasional outburst notwithstanding.


You should join us in the raw chat. It's M rated up in there.



Deptford said:


> lol i like looking at it like this^
> 
> Zero is here week in and week out doing her thing  and Cindel is kinda like the Lesnar of thirsting. Just comes in here like a tornado and wrecks it _completely_ and then leaves for like a month or something. :lol


Excellent analogy! Cindel comes in and drops it and got me like


----------



## Telos

LMAO @ the Lesnar comp. Very apropos.


----------



## DareDevil

We should also award the biggest fanboy.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> We should also award the biggest fanboy.



Rane


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

DareDevil said:


> We should also award the biggest fanboy.


Rane and when he makes his appearance Callisto aka TehJerichoFan.


----------



## DareDevil

So, it's like this. 

*Biggest fangirl*

1st place- Cindel
2nd place- Ney Ney
3rd place- SubZero

*Biggest Fanboy*

1st place- Rane
2nd place-???
3rd place- Deptford?


----------



## Telos

Reservoir Angel would be my pick for 2nd place


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> So, it's like this.
> 
> *Biggest fangirl*
> 
> 1st place- Cindel
> 2nd place- Ney Ney
> 3rd place- SubZero
> 
> *Biggest Fanboy*
> 
> 1st place- Rane
> 2nd place-???
> 3rd place- Deptford?



Wow girl you should keep scores and everything :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Wow girl you should keep scores and everything :lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah I know.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Telos said:


> Reservoir Angel would be my pick for 2nd place



Definately @ Vicky i love your commitment to the cause


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Yup Resevoir Angel for second. Special mention for Telos because I keep on forgetting that he isn't a girl :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup Resevoir Angel for second. Special mention for Telos because I keep on forgetting that he isn't a girl :lol



:lmao 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

:lmao

choked on my hot cocoa reading that

brb gonna go breaking things


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> :lmao
> 
> choked on my hot cocoa reading that
> 
> brb gonna go breaking things


Oh please honey you aint fooling anyone :lol Now drink your hot cocoa while I add some marshmallows.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh please honey you aint fooling anyone :lol Now drink your hot cocoa while I add some marshmallows.


Ah, don't tempt me to go get hot cocoa, Is freezing outside!



psycho bunny said:


> Definately @ Vicky i love your commitment to the cause
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why thank you bunny. So it's settled then

The Winners are: *Cindel and Rane*

Second Place: *Ney Ney and Resevoir Angel*

Third Place: *SubZero and Deptford*

Honorable Mentions: *Telos*


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Telos said:


> :lmao
> 
> choked on my hot cocoa reading that
> 
> brb gonna go breaking things


You slay me sometimes :lol


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh please honey you aint fooling anyone :lol Now drink your hot cocoa while I add some marshmallows.





tylermoxreigns said:


> You slay me sometimes :lol












( <3 back at you )


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Telos said:


> Reservoir Angel would be my pick for 2nd place





SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup Resevoir Angel for second.





DareDevil said:


> Second Place: *Ney Ney and Resevoir Angel*


I... I have recognition?


----------



## Frantics

Telos said:


> ( <3 back at you )


haha that GIF says it all xD,oh jese, finally caught up to the present, haven't been on in 2 days, and i had to go through like 20+ pages...haha, this thread's great ^-^

and is anybody else atleast happy that Cesaro won that match O_O, i was honestly shocked he won that match, glad he's getting a push, finally a mid-carder getting a push that isn't getting forced down our throats....now, back to the topic


----------



## Lariatoh!

Would anyone accept Ambrose as a face? Just wonderin' and thought you guys would be the best to ask.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DareDevil said:


> Ah, don't tempt me to go get hot cocoa, Is freezing outside!
> 
> 
> 
> Third Place: *SubZero and Deptford*












*ahem* First off I will like to thank Wrestling Forum because without it I won't be here today. I will also like to thank my supporters who have encouraged me ever since my first thirsty comment. I would also like to thank the other posters who have allowed me to spread my influence to them. I would also like to thank the mods who have allowed this thread to continue in it's many reincarnations, special thanks to Amber B and Clique. I would also like to thank Vince McMahon for putting such delectable gentlemen on my tv to thrist over. It was really his vision that allowed me to be what I am today. I would also like to thank God for giving me the ability to thirst even though he considers lust to be a deadly sin. And to all of the little people that I've forgotten, thank you too.


----------



## Telos

Lariatoh! said:


> Would anyone accept Ambrose as a face? Just wonderin' and thought you guys would be the best to ask.


I think he's capable of it, but much better suited as a heel.


----------



## DareDevil

Lariatoh! said:


> *Would anyone accept Ambrose as a face?* Just wonderin' and thought you guys would be the best to ask.












Well, I'll accept him anyway, heel, face, tweener whatever. But I feel like it'll be weird, his strong point is being the bad guy.


----------



## #Mark

Anyone know when they first started showing signs of dissension? It seems like they've been building to it for months now.


----------



## Lariatoh!

The reason I ask is that WWE seems to turn face guys who just scream heel. Tensia, Khali, Brodus, etc. I know these guys are not in Ambrose's league but WWE has this habit of doing it.


----------



## Deptford

DareDevil said:


> Third Place: *SubZero and Deptford*




thx devil!!!! omg!~


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Lariatoh! said:


> Would anyone accept Ambrose as a face? Just wonderin' and thought you guys would be the best to ask.


He could do it, like anti-hero feel maybe? 

Don't hold me to this but I think remember catching him in a match the once where he was working face with Sami and to be honest he acted like a goofball and typical face (pandering to crowd). Then again he could've just been told that night that he needed to be face against the heel tag team and just went Wrestling School 101 on the audience's ass. 

I strongly believe he would work with anything that was given to him and make it work. 

However, no doubt he's heel through and through.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> thx devil!!!! omg!~


You're welcome, I recognize talent when I see it.


----------



## halo.

I disappear for two days and I've like 50 pages to catch up on, I've no idea where to start....gonna be a busy hour.


----------



## Telos

Lariatoh! said:


> The reason I ask is that WWE seems to turn face guys who just scream heel. Tensia, Khali, Brodus, etc. I know these guys are not in Ambrose's league but WWE has this habit of doing it.


It's one of those things where everyone will get a shot at being both face and heel at some point, with few exceptions. It works the other way too, though you'd have to look prior to WWE in some cases. For example, Kofi was a heel in Chaotic Wrestling, and Rey Mysterio had a brief spell as a heel with the Filthy Animals in WCW.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> Ah, don't tempt me to go get hot cocoa, Is freezing outside!
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you bunny. So it's settled then
> 
> The Winners are: *Cindel and Rane*
> 
> Second Place: *Ney Ney and Resevoir Angel*
> 
> Third Place: *SubZero and Deptford*
> 
> Honorable Mentions: *Telos*



:clap: 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> *ahem* First off I will like to thank Wrestling Forum because without it I won't be here today. I will also like to thank my supporters who have encouraged me ever since my first thirsty comment. I would also like to thank the other posters who have allowed me to spread my influence to them. I would also like to thank the mods who have allowed this thread to continue in it's many reincarnations, special thanks to Amber B and Clique. I would also like to thank Vince McMahon for putting such delectable gentlemen on my tv to thrist over. It was really his vision that allowed me to be what I am today. I would also like to thank God for giving me the ability to thirst even though he considers lust to be a deadly sin. And to all of the little people that I've forgotten, thank you too.



You deserve it girl :lol. And no i really don't see Ambrose as a face it just wouldn't look natural to me. Maybe anti hero but not something else.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

lol I've been thinking of the right picture of Lesanr to represent Cindel ever since I said that

I'm the scared kid to Brock's right in the audience :lol


----------



## AmbroseFanboy

Hi it's been a while since i've been here, I have a little problem.
I am a boy and I LOVE Romaan's hair! Is that a problem for me???


----------



## Telos

Deptford said:


> lol I've been thinking of the right picture of Lesanr to represent Cindel ever since I said that
> 
> I'm the scared kid to Brock's right in the audience :lol












This. THIS is a more accurate portrayal.


----------



## Deptford

AmbroseFanboy said:


> Hi it's been a while since i've been here, I have a little problem.
> I am a boy and I LOVE Romaan's hair! Is that a problem for me???


Im a straight guy and I would probably fuck dean 
maybe a little straight forward but yes yes, you're fine. 
 
So I feel you. 
Please stay around!!


Telos said:


> This. THIS is a more accurate portrayal.


:lmao omg this has me rolling, also considering the fact that I love street fighter. perfect :lmao


----------



## Telos

Deptford said:


> Im a straight guy and I would probably fuck dean
> maybe a little straight forward but yes yes, you're fine.
> 
> So I feel you.
> Please stay around!!


Dean would probably doing the fucking in that scenario :lol



Deptford said:


> :lmao omg this has me rolling, also considering the fact that I love street fighter. perfect :lmao


Arrive. CINDEL!!! Leave. That's pretty much it in a nutshell.


----------



## Telos

AmbroseFanboy said:


> Hi it's been a while since i've been here, I have a little problem.
> I am a boy and I LOVE Romaan's hair! Is that a problem for me???


It's only a problem if you allow it to be. I'm straight as an arrow but even I'm jealous of Roman's hair. It's a great look for him.

Here's how he looked with a short haircut in college. It's fine but not an epic look:


----------



## Wynter

:lol this thread gives me so much life.

Annnnnnd I found out Deptford's a guy today 

Telos, Raven and now Deptford. I'm 0-3...smh I am so bad at this


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol this thread gives me so much life.
> 
> Annnnnnd I found out Deptford's a guy today
> 
> Telos, Raven and now Deptford. I'm 0-3...smh I am so bad at this


I didn't know Deptford was a guy until I saw his Raw recap video he posted a while back. I remember Raven mentioning he's a guy a while back also. As for myself, I figured I was blending in a little too well so I had to flat out say I'm a guy back in, what was it, December? I'm usually pretty good at adapting to my environment, be it online or IRL.


----------



## DareDevil

Damn, talking about Cindel, the two winners of the thread aren't even here, Cindel and Rane...where are they?


----------



## Telos

DareDevil said:


> Damn, talking about Cindel, the two winners of the thread aren't even here, Cindel and Rane...where are they?


Waiting to blindside us all with ferocious fangasms when we're not looking. :lol

Wish they would both post more often, especially Rane who I only notice posting on Monday nights.


----------



## Deptford

Telos said:


>


omg bbyRomRomssss :angel so cute
dat ass to though 
football pants are like, made to make your ass look huge. lol. 

I need to do those RAW videos more.I've only been watching portions of it lately. Maybe I'll start back after the EC ppv and do them all on TRTWM.


----------



## NeyNey

tylermoxreigns said:


> http://deanambrose.co.vu/post/76784959597/so-here-is-this-segment-of-the-shield-from-the-tlc
> 
> You guys and gals may want to check out the link above - its a behind the scenes/backstage after The Shield match at TLC 2013 taken from the DVD. Fucking as hell :lmao


*Ambrose in that Segment*... :banderas _Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaat_..
"_Don't touch me like that right now...!?_" Are you fucking kidding me. :lol SUCH A GENIOUS!
Seth :lmao 



Telos said:


> cindel has the most thirst. It's terrifying.
> 
> NeyNey's posts though...


You have no idea how much I love you right now.
I bookmarked :bateman a long time ago, when it was removed from the Smilie List. 
One day I deleted all my Bookmarks and forgot to copy/paste at least the link to the GOAT smilie and never found it again...
Thank you so much!!!!











DareDevil said:


> The Winners are: *Cindel and Rane*
> Second Place: *Ney Ney and Resevoir Angel*
> Third Place: *SubZero and Deptford*
> Honorable Mentions: *Telos*


:mark: :mark: :mark:
Rane is the fucking thirstiest by miles. :lol
...and he seems to become Pyro2 with his posts lately.. 



Reservoir Angel said:


> I... I have recognition?


WE RULE THE FUCKING WORLD!!!!!!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

This thread has been wonderful to lurk in, y'all have made it so fantastic! And I just hope all three will have amazing futures when they split


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> Im a straight guy and I would probably fuck dean
> maybe a little straight forward but yes yes, you're fine.
> 
> So I feel you.
> Please stay around!!
> 
> 
> :lmao omg this has me rolling, also considering the fact that I love street fighter. perfect :lmao


tbh, you would probably be the one in that scenario being fucked :draper2



Telos said:


> It's only a problem if you allow it to be. I'm straight as an arrow but even I'm jealous of Roman's hair. It's a great look for him.
> 
> Here's how he looked with a short haircut in college. It's fine but not an epic look:


Dat ass


----------



## SubZero3:16

DareDevil said:


> Damn, talking about Cindel, the two winners of the thread aren't even here, Cindel and Rane...where are they?


It's Valentine's weekend and you're seriously asking where those two are? :lol


----------



## Telos

cindel25 said:


> COMMUNITY DICK singing our song White Wedding!!!!! You mad haters?


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wynter

Psh, ya'll don't know real thirst until you step into those Monday Night Raw chats :lol

Shit can get real smexy in there :cool2

Even Roman Reigns steps in from time to time to chat with us :lmao.

The chats are fun though, more people should join us.

AINT THAT RIGHT *HALO *(yeah, i see you lurkin bitch )


----------



## Telos

BROCK SMASH


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Psh, ya'll don't know real thirst until you step into those Monday Night Raw chats :lol
> 
> Shit can get real smexy in there :cool2
> 
> Even Roman Reigns steps in from time to time to chat with us :lmao.
> 
> The chats are fun though, more people should join us.
> 
> AINT THAT RIGHT *HALO *(yeah, i see you lurkin bitch )


Yup all are welcome… once you're not a prude. Come with an open mind and leave with it sullied :lol


----------



## halo.

WynterWarm12 said:


> Psh, ya'll don't know real thirst until you step into those Monday Night Raw chats :lol
> 
> Shit can get real smexy in there :cool2
> 
> Even Roman Reigns steps in from time to time to chat with us :lmao.
> 
> The chats are fun though, more people should join us.
> 
> AINT THAT RIGHT *HALO *(yeah, i see you lurkin bitch )



What can I say, the boards can't handle all the smut I have to offer, I keep it all for the chats mwahahahahaha

(I make a great chat ambassador don't I)


----------



## Deptford

WynterWarm12 said:


> Psh, ya'll don't know real thirst until you step into those Monday Night Raw chats :lol
> 
> Shit can get real smexy in there :cool2
> 
> Even Roman Reigns steps in from time to time to chat with us :lmao.
> 
> The chats are fun though, more people should join us.
> 
> AINT THAT RIGHT *HALO *(yeah, i see you lurkin bitch )


I am to be there tomorrow!!  

also look at what I find!!! idk if it is well known picture but I likeed it 
facial hair deany


----------



## AmbroseFanboy

Deptford said:


> Im a straight guy and I would probably fuck dean
> maybe a little straight forward but yes yes, you're fine.
> 
> So I feel you.
> Please stay around!!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go THAT far man, you wouldn't left any Dean for the girls here! Hahaha
> 
> Edit: Quote Fail.


----------



## halo.

Deptford said:


> I am to be there tomorrow!!
> 
> also look at what I find!!! idk if it is well known picture but I likeed it
> facial hair deany



I'm sorry, my bad, I shouldn't have been as rough with him after out last bedroom session, but I swear to god, he loved every moment of it .


----------



## Wynter

:lol Brock Smash! I forgot you were there for that one Telos.

One moment you're there chatting with us and then the next, POOF! Gone.
So rude 

Yeah, anyone who is squeamish with sex topics should stay faaaaar away from the chats.
I mean, we do talk about wrestling and Raw, but _somehow_ we end up talking about sex :lol.

I'll just blame Zero for that one, because I can and she's the official Corrupter of the group 



halo. said:


> What can I say, the boards can't handle all the smut I have to offer, I keep it all for the chats mwahahahahaha (I make a great chat ambassador don't I)


True, we wouldn't want you to get banned now do we 
Still wish you would talk more on here. The more the merrier I say!

Where is Rane though??? That bitch is always disappearing somewhere. 
This thread is lacking his thirst


----------



## tylermoxreigns

halo. said:


> What can I say, the boards can't handle all the smut I have to offer, I keep it all for the chats mwahahahahaha
> 
> (I make a great chat ambassador don't I)


Damn, I keep missing these chats.
Stupid bloody time difference :flip:flip:flip

Edit: I know I'm missing the good shit too  :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> I am to be there tomorrow!!
> 
> also look at what I find!!! idk if it is well known picture but I likeed it
> facial hair deany


GAh! why do I find his scars so fucking sexy? Call me perverted but I like it when he bleeds... :side:


----------



## Wynter

AmbroseFanboy said:


> Deptford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im a straight guy and I would probably fuck dean
> maybe a little straight forward but yes yes, you're fine.
> 
> So I feel you.
> Please stay around!!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go THAT far man, you wouldn't left any Dean for the girls here! Hahaha
> 
> Edit: Quote Fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, Dean is *Community Dick*. That dick gets passed around like a hot plate around here.
> 
> There's always enough Dean to go around :cool2
Click to expand...


----------



## halo.

tylermoxreigns said:


> Damn, I keep missing these chats.
> Stupid bloody time difference :flip:flip:flip
> 
> Edit: I know I'm missing the good shit too  :lmao


Tut tut that's no excuse, Rane and I are on GMT aswell, stock pile some vodka redbull and proplus and get your ass on for a few minutes atleast, we are so worth it lol.


----------



## AmbroseFanboy

Sir, Dean is *Community Dick*. That dick gets passed around like a hot plate around here.

There's always enough Dean to go around :cool2[/QUOTE]

Yeah, I've found that out, this thread is scary but cool at the same time

Edit: Shame on my quotes.


----------



## DareDevil

AmbroseFanboy said:


> Sir, Dean is *Community Dick*. That dick gets passed around like a hot plate around here.
> 
> There's always enough Dean to go around :cool2
> 
> Yeah, I've found that out, this thread is scary but cool at the same time
> 
> Edit: Shame on my quotes.


More cool than scary if you ask me.


----------



## Deptford

DareDevil said:


> GAh! why do I find his scars so fucking sexy? Call me perverted but I like it when he bleeds... :side:


Yeah same here. I like him beat up :lol 
so it's ok that halo was so rough. better for me that way afterward  


WynterWarm12 said:


> Sir, Dean is *Community Dick*. That dick gets passed around like a hot plate around here.
> 
> There's always enough Dean to go around :cool2


yep pretty much this. New person, you will come to know the full sexual nature of Dean eventually. It takes time to adapt though. :genius


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol Brock Smash! I forgot you were there for that one Telos.
> 
> One moment you're there chatting with us and then the next, POOF! Gone.
> So rude
> 
> Yeah, anyone who is squeamish with sex topics should stay faaaaar away from the chats.
> I mean, we do talk about wrestling and Raw, but _somehow_ we end up talking about sex :lol.
> 
> I'll just blame Zero for that one, because I can and she's the official Corrupter of the group
> 
> 
> 
> True, we wouldn't want you to get banned now do we
> Still wish you would talk more on here. The more the merrier I say!
> 
> Where is Rane though??? That bitch is always disappearing somewhere.
> This thread is lacking his thirst



Okay fine, I'll take the title of Official Corrupter.

I keep on telling you hoes that it's Valentine's weekend and that boy Rane is busy, :lol


----------



## Wynter

DareDevil said:


> GAh! why do I find his scars so fucking sexy? Call me perverted but I like it when he bleeds... :side:


Join the club Devil. Nothing wrong with liking when the boys bleed.

I almost lost an ovary when Reigns did his roar with that bleeding eyebrow. Wooo!


----------



## Wynter

halo. said:


> Tut tut that's no excuse, Rane and I are on GMT aswell, stock pile some vodka redbull and proplus and get your ass on for a few minutes atleast, we are so worth it lol.


Word. Stop with the excuses people! If you love us in this thread, you will really like us in those chats .

Don't be scared. We don't bite...










Well, Rane and Halo might bite, but you're safe with me


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> *Join the club Devil.* Nothing wrong with liking when the boys bleed.
> 
> I almost lost an ovary when Reigns did his roar with that bleeding eyebrow. Wooo!



Oh, but I thought I was already in it.. still, is kind of wrong wanting to see Dean bleed, instead of being 'oh bby come here let me heal that wound.' I'm like... Yes, bleed more, something's not right with that.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I slept through the thirstiest award ceremony. FML
Oh well. I have time, still, to hone my craft. 
I don't even think I necessarily *want* to be as crazy as Cindel, though. :lol

In the mean time. Here's some sexiness for your faces.


















I love when you look at me like that.









I like this look on him. Medium length hair with a bit of facial hair. :yum:









Mmmmyes perfect...


----------



## halo.

WynterWarm12 said:


> Well, Rane and Halo might bite, but you're safe with me


True dat, I've little sharp teeth too, how do you think Dean ended up looking like this









Those some tasty tasty lips.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> I slept through the thirstiest award ceremony. FML
> Oh well. I have time, still, to hone my craft.
> I don't even think I necessarily *want* to be as crazy as Cindel, though. :lol
> 
> In the mean time. Here's some sexiness for your faces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love when you look at me like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this look on him. Medium length hair with a bit of facial hair. :yum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmyes perfect...












More please!


----------



## Wynter

DareDevil said:


> Oh, but I thought I was already in it.. still, is kind of wrong wanting to see Dean bleed, instead of being 'oh bby come here let me heal that wound.' I'm like... Yes, bleed more, something's not right with that.


.....it's not normal to have those types of thoughts?










Fuck it then. We're just some freaky bitches then Devil.

Let's own it!


----------



## SubZero3:16

You guys are so perverted tho… I'm so glad that I'm classy


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys are so perverted tho… I'm so glad that I'm classy












Yeah, okay boo.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DareDevil said:


> More please!


Okay.




























...brb...

Okay I'm back.




























Spoiler: happy ending


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> .....it's not normal to have those types of thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuck it then. We're just some freaky bitches then Devil.
> 
> Let's own it!
> *


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...brb...
> 
> Okay I'm back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: happy ending












I am a happy person.

edit; oops double post.


----------



## SubZero3:16

It's kinda funny that Dean has the closest fitting pants of all the shield members. But boy do I appreciate it :yum: Especially recently when he had Kofi in a corner and he was standing on the ropes sticking that thing out


----------



## Telos

DareDevil said:


>


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, Dean and DAT ASS.

He and Seth both make me want to 










Quite jealous of Dean's though. He has a really nice one :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ney is missing out. Stupid sleep schedule being off! 

@my sleeps











SubZero3:16 said:


> It's kinda funny that Dean has the closest fitting pants of all the shield members. But boy do I appreciate it :yum: Especially recently when he had Kofi in a corner and he was standing on the ropes sticking that thing out


I know! His entire outfit is rather homoerotic on a soft core level. I have no problems with this, though.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


>


You see, this is why people think that you're a girl :lol


----------



## Wynter

All right now Zero!!

Imma need you to stop rippin on Ziggler in that Roman thread thank you very much 

Poor baby has been through enough :lol


EDIT:....yeah Telos...you're not really helping yourself there lmao


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


>














WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, Dean and DAT ASS.
> 
> *He and Seth both make me want to *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite jealous of Dean's though. He has a really nice one :lol


I know right? 









And yes, Dean has a better butt than most girls do.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I always thought Telos was a dood.










Maybe I'm the only one.


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> I always thought Telos was a dood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm the only one.


You get the high five









The rest of you hoes?














(Literally only posted the Leakee gif because the Barney Stinson gif reminded me of it, the context was completely schewed by the previous quoted posts)


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> You get the high five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of you hoes?


Uhm, I somehow feel offended... :sad: and sad.


----------



## Telos

DareDevil said:


> Uhm, I somehow feel offended... :sad: and sad.


:lmao don't worry this is all in fun, I didn't really mean that. I laughed out loud at the responses. I let my guard down too easily with yall :lol


----------



## Wynter

Did you just call me a hoe Telos?

The term is whore, bitch. *W.H.O.R.E.*

Get is straight.










Don't feel sad Devil. The rest of us 'hoes' have your back


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> All right now Zero!!
> 
> Imma need you to stop rippin on Ziggler in that Roman thread thank you very much
> 
> Poor baby has been through enough :lol
> 
> 
> EDIT:....yeah Telos...you're not really helping yourself there lmao


Who's ripping? My opinion is that Ziggler looks like a dated 90s porn star. Not that I watched porn in the 90s cuz I was a kid and all :argh: He needs an updated look . It's shameful when his trunks get pulled down and you see a nearly Sheamus white tan line :lol And there's the fact that I don't find him physically appealing in the least :no:


----------



## CALΔMITY

DareDevil said:


> Uhm, I somehow feel offended... :sad: and sad.


I thought it was the general consensus that we're all hoes in here. I wouldn't be offended if I were you. :draper2




Telos said:


> You get the high five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of you hoes?


----------



## SubZero3:16

I wasn't offended either. I call you people bitches and hoes all the time :lol


----------



## halo.

Calahart said:


> I thought it was the general consensus that we're all hoes in here.:draper2


Nope, I'm sweet and innocent I am.


----------



## Wynter

halo. said:


> Nope, I'm sweet and innocent I am.












We all know who you are Halo. Don't worry, you have a home among the shameless sluts, hoes and whores.

Embrace it my sweet


----------



## CALΔMITY

halo. said:


> Nope, I'm sweet and innocent I am.


pls.


----------



## SubZero3:16

halo. said:


> Nope, I'm sweet and innocent I am.


Wow that was close!!! Boy you're lucky halo. You just missed that lightening strike.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao Cali hit you with dat face! :lol

She know the deal. She can smell a whore from miles away


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> :lmao don't worry this is all in fun, I didn't really mean that. I laughed out loud at the responses. I let my guard down too easily with yall :lol


:lol Telos, it's ok, I was just joking, I wasn't sad because you called us 'hoes' but because I didn't thought you were a girl either and Caly was the only one that got a high five.. :lol 
Now the one that I *did* thought it was a girl at first, was Deptford..


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Cali hit you with dat face! :lol
> 
> She know the deal. She can smell a whore from miles away


It's a curse I'm afraid.

Seriously, though, I was pretty innocent when I first started coming in here and before making it like a second home. Every day I feel myself thinking filthier, drawing filthier ( :side: ), because of you guys and this fandom. No one comes in here and stays innocent.


----------



## Telos

DareDevil said:


> :lol Telos, it's ok, I was just joking, I wasn't sad because you called us 'hoes' but because I didn't thought you were a girl either and Caly was the only one that got a high five.. :lol
> Now the one that I *did* thought it was a girl at first, was Deptford..












Best believe you're getting a high five too!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> It's a curse I'm afraid.
> 
> Seriously, though, I was pretty innocent when I first started coming in here and before making it like a second home. Every day I feel myself thinking filthier, drawing filthier ( :side: ), because of you guys and this fandom. *No one comes in here and stays innocent.*


----------



## halo.

I think I found our new club house.


----------



## Wynter

I _*played*_ innocent when I first came on here :lol
But once I saw all the shameless thirst and fangirling I was just like










"These...these are my people." 

:lol I still acted a little innocent for some time after that, but once I stepped into one of those chats?

Psh gerrrl, I didn't know how to act lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

halo. said:


> I think I found our new club house.


Does it have stripper poles? I like stripper poles.


----------



## halo.

SubZero3:16 said:


> Does it have stripper poles? I like stripper poles.


If not we can always get one installed . Nothing like a good bit of pole burn.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Does it have stripper poles? *I like stripper poles*.


I just like strippers.......male strippers. Which by the way, my brother said once that Roman should have a stripper gimmick.


----------



## Wynter

How is that I'm the one who started this high five with Devil, but _I'm_ the one left hanging :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> I _*played*_ innocent when I first came on here :lol
> But once I saw all the shameless thirst and fangirling I was just like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "These...these are my people."
> 
> :lol I still acted a little innocent for some time after that, but once I stepped into one of those chats?
> 
> Psh gerrrl, I didn't know how to act lmao


Haha nice. When I first showed up I thought the thirsting was hilarious. I never once thought I would, myself, wind up following the example. I have no shame in it, though. I'm slowly but surely getting over my draw-smut phobia too. :side: Not quite there yet, but my progression in here has helped. :lmao

We should grab the shield boys and put them in Chippendale's attire. Boy what a time that would be for our little club house. I...kinda wanna draw that now. :side: :side: :side: 8*D


----------



## halo.

DareDevil said:


> I just like strippers.......male strippers. Which by the way, my brother said once that Roman should have a stripper gimmick.



I like the way your brother thinks, I wonder if we could talk Orton into lending Roman his baby oil, we all know he stockpiles that stuff.


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> How is that I'm the one who started this high five with Devil, but _I'm_ the one left hanging :side:


But I did give you a high five.



halo. said:


> *I like the way your brother thinks*, I wonder if we could talk Orton into lending Roman his baby oil, we all know he stockpiles that stuff.


Me too, my brother's awesome. Sometimes he says the weirdest shit for real, like this one time he asked me if Cesaro was Jack Swagger's wife. Well me and my brother are really alike, we like almost the same stuff, I mean, he starts fanboying the second AJ comes out.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DareDevil said:


> I just like strippers.......male strippers. Which by the way, my brother said once that Roman should have a stripper gimmick.


Oh you're brother likes the sound of ovaries exploding (and some balls) doesn't he? :lol

Besides when he comes out as a singles wrestler in trunks, I think it would have the same effect.


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> How is that I'm the one who started this high five with Devil, but _I'm_ the one left hanging :side:


:lmao

This is you right now


----------



## Wynter

Telos said:


> :lmao
> 
> This is you right now












You slay me Telos -_-


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos and dat collection of high five gifs.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh you're brother likes the sound of ovaries exploding *(and some balls)* doesn't he? :lol
> 
> Besides when he comes out as a singles wrestler in trunks, I think it would have the same effect.


The sound of Ovaries exploding yes, balls no, he's straight as a ruler believe me, like I said he starts fanboying the second AJ comes out, and he's like, "I would so marry her.'' OK then.


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> You slay me Telos -_-


O....oh.....o-kaaaaay!


----------



## SubZero3:16

DareDevil said:


> The sound of Ovaries exploding yes, balls no, he's straight as a ruler believe me, like I said he starts fanboying the second AJ comes out, and he's like, "I would so marry her.'' OK then.


I didn't mean your brother's balls I meant guys like resevoir and Rane :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I didn't mean your brother's balls I meant guys like resevoir and Rane :lol


----------



## Wynter

Telos said:


> O....oh.....o-kaaaaay!


Yes!!! Telos is giving me a high five :mark: :mark:










Why I gotta have the goofy faced one though


----------



## Wynter

Calahart said:


>


Dat muthafucking earring :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> I didn't mean your brother's balls I meant guys like resevoir and Rane :lol


Oh, it I had to re-read your post twice, I got so confused for a second there, oh....I guess??!?


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Who me?
> I don't think I'm worthy.
> 
> I nominate instead Cindel25. Because well… it's cindel.














Telos said:


> cindel has the most thirst. It's terrifying.














Deptford said:


> Cindel is just a mess of a victim of the thirst
> I nominate Cindel














DareDevil said:


> Why would you nominate your competitor? I mean Cindel is a good match but in no way does she beat you.














psycho bunny said:


> You really haven't seen all of her posts haven't you? She even scares me sometimes














SubZero3:16 said:


> Seriously? I can't thirst as eloquently as cindel does. She makes it an art form. Which is one of the reasons why I love her :lol
> 
> Me on the under hand I just gently nudge you guys in that direction














Deptford said:


> lol i like looking at it like this^
> 
> Zero is here week in and week out doing her thing  and Cindel is kinda like the Lesnar of thirsting. Just comes in here like a tornado and wrecks it _completely_ and then leaves for like a month or something. :lol


Oh you mean like this: 






















DareDevil said:


> So it's settled then, we'll be giving the award to Cindel? I'm fine with that,





SubZero3:16 said:


> Excellent analogy! Cindel comes in and drops it and got me like





DareDevil said:


> Why thank you bunny. So it's settled then
> 
> The Winners are: *Cindel and Rane*
> 
> Second Place: *Ney Ney and Resevoir Angel*
> 
> Third Place: *SubZero and Deptford*
> 
> Honorable Mentions: *Telos*












Thank you all for this award. 

First, I would like to thank wwe to putting the Shield together so I can stay thirsty all day, err' day. 










COMMUNITY DICK for making me wet and dat ass. 










FLAWLESS HAIR with his herbal essence premium quality remy that one day I hope he will sell it to me so I can get that sew in pony action. 










CAT BURGLAR for being the cute sidekick talking smack and supporting his boys but he still need to do something with those edges. 










Most importantly, I would like to thank you fine group of people in this thread where I can share my thirst with. I love you all.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I went back and read "pony action". Maybe I'm just tired but... :argh:

All in all, Cindel the GOAT.


----------



## Wynter

Cindel with that GOAT speech. Got a little scared for a second when I saw that you posted.
Thought it was time to put the children to bed and hide the fans who are still pure :lol



> *FLAWLESS HAIR with his herbal essence premium quality remy that one day I hope he will sell it to me so I can get that sew in pony action.*


----------



## DareDevil

cindel25 said:


> Oh you mean like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for this award.
> 
> First, I would like to thank wwe to putting the Shield together so I can stay thirsty all day, err' day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMMUNITY DICK for making me wet and dat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLAWLESS HAIR with his herbal essence premium quality remy that one day I hope he will sell it to me so I can get that sew in pony action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAT BURGLAR for being the cute sidekick talking smack and supporting his boys but he still need to do something with those edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most importantly, I would like to thank you fine group of people in this thread where I can share my thirst with. I love you all.


FINALLY!!! The Queen of The Shield thread has shown up! About time!


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Oh you mean like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for this award.
> 
> First, I would like to thank wwe to putting the Shield together so I can stay thirsty all day, err' day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMMUNITY DICK for making me wet and dat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLAWLESS HAIR with his herbal essence premium quality remy that one day I hope he will sell it to me so I can get that sew in pony action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAT BURGLAR for being the cute sidekick talking smack and supporting his boys but he still need to do something with those edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most importantly, I would like to thank you fine group of people in this thread where I can share my thirst with. I love you all.


----------



## Deptford

cindel25 said:


>


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## CALΔMITY

This page is so positive and inspiring!


----------



## JacqSparrow

DareDevil said:


> So it's settled then
> 
> The Winners are: *Cindel and Rane*
> 
> Second Place: *Ney Ney and Resevoir Angel*
> 
> Third Place: *SubZero and Deptford*
> 
> Honorable Mentions: *Telos*


A well-deserved :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap to the kings and queens of this thread. And with the epic acceptance speeches to go with them (some of you, anyway )












WynterWarm12 said:


> Word. Stop with the excuses people! If you love us in this thread, you will really like us in those chats .
> 
> Don't be scared. We don't bite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Rane and Halo might bite, but you're safe with me


I lurk in there, Wynter :lol You all scare me. I'm trying to hang on to the vestiges of my innocence here!



Calahart said:


> It's a curse I'm afraid.
> 
> Seriously, though, I was pretty innocent when I first started coming in here and before making it like a second home. Every day I feel myself thinking filthier, drawing filthier ( :side: ), because of you guys and this fandom. No one comes in here and stays innocent.


I noticed :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

I should stick around in chat after shows. I have yet to see how dirty it can get in there.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

> Popular belief is that Seth will remain heel, which means he will go with Dean. This makes sense on many levels, especially since Roman likely must be outnumbered to realize his full face turn. The truth is that halfway will not be good enough; Roman must be beat down to the point of no return, by both Ambrose and Rollins.


http://www.layfieldreport.com/_WWE-...rfeed&utm_medium=twitter#sthash.5DvBwow9.dpuf

Roman will obviously turn face first and have a feud with Dean. Seth now stuck on which side to choose. It's an obvious move that he'll turn face but I do not think it's right after Roman's face turn because It'll hurt his momentum. When do you think it'll be the right time for him to turn face? Do you think he should side with Roman or Dean or just go on his own?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Man it will REALLY have to depend on what happens in the future. Roman will have to fuck up big time to make Seth want to join Dean because Seth and Rome are always so close.


----------



## Wynter

So it will be Roman vs Seth and Dean? Ew hell naw :lol. 

I wanted a triple threat mach. Not a handicap match.










Oh god, Roman destroying both Seth and Dean in a 2vs1 to make him look like a God :allen1

WWE stop playing and just give me the triple threat match.

Have the boys have an all out war with each other at WrestleMania for 20+ minutes.
It should be a match where it looks like any one of them could win at any second.
Of course Roman will win, but only after being taken to hell and back by his ex teammates.

Therefore all 3 will still come out looking strong despite a loss on Seth and Dean's end.

They all will look like threats, because they took each other to the limit.
Roman still looks great because he came out on top in the end after a hard and long battle.

Boom, you built up 3 got damn people without sacrificing anyone.

Don't give me a shitty ending to such a great stable, please and thank you 

Work with me here WWE, damn 

EDIT: of course this is dirtsheet. They lie, but sitll...I wouldn't put it past WWE lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah, I wouldn't react to it so soon only being a rumor and all.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

cindel25 said:


> Oh you mean like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for this award.
> 
> First, I would like to thank wwe to putting the Shield together so I can stay thirsty all day, err' day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMMUNITY DICK for making me wet and dat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLAWLESS HAIR with his herbal essence premium quality remy that one day I hope he will sell it to me so I can get that sew in pony action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAT BURGLAR for being the cute sidekick talking smack and supporting his boys but he still need to do something with those edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most importantly, I would like to thank you fine group of people in this thread where I can share my thirst with. I love you all.


My god, this post is GOAT :lmao


----------



## Deptford

-lol Cindel came and graced us with the presence of the shield thread queen and all of us gazed in awe. 

-Devil you thought I was a girl? :lol you never told me :


-Also, I've been saying that it's gonna be Dean and Seth vs. Roman 
It is just a dirtsheet though but I always thought it would be Dean vs. Reigns with Seth just in Dean's corner. A handicap match seems like a bit of a stretch. 
I don't see Reigns just squashing both of them. There would have to be arguments in the match that make Dean and Seth lose and I don't think they would turn Seth face the exact same way they did with Reigns right away. I think Seth reluctantly follows Dean around until he realizes that Dean is just using him. I think Seth will have a deeper rooted story when he breaks apart, being that he is such a good friend and everything.  
Reigns was always on the outliers of Dean's side much more than Seth was. 

just my two cents on it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wouldn't surprise me if they went ahead with Roman vs Seth and Dean. I've said it earlier and the signs are clear for everyone to see. They're gonna sacrifice two stars to build one, instead of building three. 

I understand this place has always been optimistic and for a long while I was too, but I'd be blind to not see this coming. The Shield isn't the stable it once was. It's being booked like Roman and co.

Still hope they go with a triple threat but not getting my hopes up. I don't know why I should trust WWE after their track record. If they surprise me, fine. If they don't, well I expected it so can't disappoint me that much.


----------



## JacqSparrow

TheVipersGirl said:


> http://www.layfieldreport.com/_WWE-...rfeed&utm_medium=twitter#sthash.5DvBwow9.dpuf
> 
> Roman will obviously turn face first and have a feud with Dean. Seth now stuck on which side to choose. It's an obvious move that he'll turn face but I do not think it's right after Roman's face turn because It'll hurt his momentum. When do you think it'll be the right time for him to turn face? Do you think he should side with Roman or Dean or just go on his own?


Please be a rumor. I want all three of them going at it! And Seth deciding to take sides on this seems a bit OOC with what he's been been trying to do.


----------



## AmbroseFanboy

I think fhat's just an opinion article.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> -lol Cindel came and graced us with the presence of the shield thread queen and all of us gazed in awe.
> 
> *-Devil you thought I was a girl? :lol you never told me *:
> 
> 
> -Also, I've been saying that it's gonna be Dean and Seth vs. Roman
> It is just a dirtsheet though but I always thought it would be Dean vs. Reigns with Seth just in Dean's corner. A handicap match seems like a bit of a stretch.
> I don't see Reigns just squashing both of them. There would have to be arguments in the match that make Dean and Seth lose and I don't think they would turn Seth face the exact same way they did with Reigns right away. I think Seth reluctantly follows Dean around until he realizes that Dean is just using him. I think Seth will have a deeper rooted story when he breaks apart, being that he is such a good friend and everything.
> Reigns was always on the outliers of Dean's side much more than Seth was.
> 
> just my two cents on it.


I did, remember when I asked you if you were a boy or a girl, I think that was on another thread and you said. i'm a boy?

I always have wanted Dean vs Seth, always.


----------



## Telos

Just rewatched this match. Hmmm.....






Wouldn't be surprised if this played out similarly, only with Roman being in better sync with Dean and Seth in the ring.


----------



## Deptford

DareDevil said:


> I did, remember when I asked you if you were a boy or a girl, I think that was on another thread and you said. i'm a boy?
> 
> I always have wanted Dean vs Seth, always.


Oh yeah I remember that now! I have bad memory I really do sometimes  

I just think Dean should be the villain left standing cold and alone at the end of everything. It would set up for the type of disenchanted character he can play so well too. 

The story with Dean and Seth should be really emotional though I feel like. I think it needs to happen for both of their characters to be what they should be. :genius
rollins like a rebel badass babyface that doesn't care about getting hurt any more because Dean already hurt him so bad so he can take out his rage on heels and be a high flyer and stuff and not be afraid. :avit:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> Just rewatched this match. Hmmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if this played out similarly, only with Roman being in better sync with Dean and Seth in the ring.


I really want to see this on a bigger stage. It was a great bout then, and it can only get better now.



Deptford said:


> I just think Dean should be the villain left standing cold and alone at the end of everything. It would set up for the type of disenchanted character he can play so well too.
> 
> The story with Dean and Seth should be really emotional though I feel like. I think it needs to happen for both of their characters to be what they should be. :genius
> rollins like a rebel badass babyface that doesn't care about getting hurt any more because Dean already hurt him so bad so he can take out his rage on heels and be a high flyer and stuff and not be afraid. :avit:


Fanfic plot alert!  Seriously though, we know they can pull off something very intense based on their previous experience


----------



## SubZero3:16

I can't see Seth turning on his Roman, I just can't. I mean look










Why would you want to break up something so beautiful?


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> I can't see Seth turning on his Roman, I just can't. I mean look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you want to break up something so beautiful?


For the dramatic possibilities, I suppose *sigh*


----------



## Joshi Judas

The Seth and Roman closeness is precisely the reason I believe they'll have Rollins turn on him. Cole will do his best to sell the betrayal and "despicability" of the act.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Can't we keep one good friendship around these parts? Like Edge and Christian? This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Dean and Seth could have the Edge and Christian-esque bromance :troll

Roman too, when The Shield reunites a few years down the line. Even HHH/HBK and Edge/Christian were involved in some personal feuds against each other.


----------



## Jammy

Not sure if posted, something for you ladies

http://vimeo.com/86824523


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

cindel25 said:


> Oh you mean like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for this award.
> 
> First, I would like to thank wwe to putting the Shield together so I can stay thirsty all day, err' day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMMUNITY DICK for making me wet and dat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLAWLESS HAIR with his herbal essence premium quality remy that one day I hope he will sell it to me so I can get that sew in pony action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAT BURGLAR for being the cute sidekick talking smack and supporting his boys but he still need to do something with those edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most importantly, I would like to thank you fine group of people in this thread where I can share my thirst with. I love you all.


:banderas this post is really GOAT. I think I might have one of those girl crushes on you right now.










Really, really hope they won't do a handicap match.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Quoth the Raven said:


> when The Shield reunites a few years down the line. Even HHH/HBK and Edge/Christian were involved in some personal feuds against each other.


That's one reason why I don't mind the break up quite so much. People want to see feuds especially between those who have had a history together. Regardless of how the split happens those three will have an unbreakable bond whether it's on or off stage. There's no way that they wouldn't reunite at some point.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Jammy said:


> Not sure if posted, something for you ladies
> 
> http://vimeo.com/86824523


Yes it has, but thanks for posting anyways. I don't mind rewatching it :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> Dean and Seth could have the Edge and Christian-esque bromance :troll
> 
> Roman too, when The Shield reunites a few years down the line. Even HHH/HBK and Edge/Christian were involved in some personal feuds against each other.


This is what I'm looking forward to :mark: the feuds these guys could have with one another could really be historic if done well.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PUNKY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Damn, I keep missing these chats.
> Stupid bloody time difference :flip:flip:flip
> 
> Edit: I know I'm missing the good shit too  :lmao


:lol me too. i keep forgetting about the chats, does rane do them every monday then ? i'm kinda apprehensive about going in there cos i'm not as openly thirsty as most of the guys and gals in here but i really want to.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh yep the chats. Haven't joined one in quite some time. I'm probably the only one who joins to talk wrestling :lol Will join the night of the Chamber PPV I guess.

Even if Rane doesn't start them, you can just go here I guess:

xat.com/HoundsOfJustice


----------



## halo.

Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh yep the chats. Haven't joined one in quite some time. I'm probably the only one who joins to talk wrestling :lol
> 
> [/URL]



Don't let Raven scare ya, the chat is easily a 40/60 split between wrestling and thristing, I just won't say which is the 60 and which is the 40, but do come along, the more the merrier.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I need to bookmark that chat. :lol


----------



## truk83

I hope The Shield ends mutually, or at least that's what we're supposed to believe. Have a segment showing them mutually agreeing to go their own ways. Eventually we find that Ambrose never wanted to end The Shield. Have him become obsessed with it and eventually attack both Rollins and Reigns. Ambrose becomes this crazed mad man, the one we all come to love. Venting week in and week out about how weak his counterpart had become. Being that he was the only one still holding a title. This evolves his character and pushes the other two as face characters.


----------



## dmccourt95

If Bryan goes for the title at WM I'd like to see a Shield face turn to feud with The Authority leading to Reigns vs Triple H at WM and then the eventual breakup and triple threat match at Summerslam, would like to see a badass face Shield standing tall at the end of Raw after taking out a group of Authority lackeys


----------



## CALΔMITY

truk83 said:


> I hope The Shield ends mutually, or at least that's what we're supposed to believe. Have a segment showing them mutually agreeing to go their own ways. Eventually we find that Ambrose never wanted to end The Shield. Have him become obsessed with it and eventually attack both Rollins and Reigns. Ambrose becomes this crazed mad man, the one we all come to love. Venting week in and week out about how weak his counterpart had become. Being that he was the only one still holding a title. This evolves his character and pushes the other two as face characters.


I've seen some stuff of when he feuded with Regal and I love how crazy obsessed he can make his character. This is a possibility I'd love to see. :mark:


----------



## halo.

truk83 said:


> I hope The Shield ends mutually, or at least that's what we're supposed to believe. Have a segment showing them mutually agreeing to go their own ways. Eventually we find that Ambrose never wanted to end The Shield. Have him become obsessed with it and eventually attack both Rollins and Reigns. Ambrose becomes this crazed mad man, the one we all come to love. Venting week in and week out about how weak his counterpart had become. Being that he was the only one still holding a title. This evolves his character and pushes the other two as face characters.



Think this is my favourite fantasy booking so far, can't really see it happening though unfortunately as pretty sure wwe will just go for the straight forward triple threat angle.


----------



## JacqSparrow

truk83 said:


> I hope The Shield ends mutually, or at least that's what we're supposed to believe. Have a segment showing them mutually agreeing to go their own ways. Eventually we find that Ambrose never wanted to end The Shield. Have him become obsessed with it and eventually attack both Rollins and Reigns. Ambrose becomes this crazed mad man, the one we all come to love. Venting week in and week out about how weak his counterpart had become. Being that he was the only one still holding a title. This evolves his character and pushes the other two as face characters.


Obsessed crazy Dean is always a good thing :mark: :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

This kinda touches on how I'm feeling right now. Especially that last gif.
He is such a god damn life ruiner.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> This kinda touches on how I'm feeling right now. Especially that last gif.
> He is such a god damn life ruiner.













*sigh* I get the feeling that I miss out a lot because I can never join the raw chat, stupid time difference :gun:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> This kinda touches on how I'm feeling right now. Especially that last gif.
> He is such a god damn life ruiner.


Dayum.


----------



## CALΔMITY

That second picture in the set I posted...
It feels like he's staring into my soul. I can't fucking get over it. LIFE RUINER.


----------



## Delbusto

Made a video for Shield/Wyatts


----------



## Telos

This may have been addressed before, but on Roman's right arm he has a scar (possibly a branding) that has a sort of L shape to it. His Samoan tattoo covers it now but it was visible before. Does anyone know the story behind that?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Delbusto1 said:


> Made a video for Shield/Wyatts


OH MY GOD I JUST...JUST...FUCKING LOVE YOU RIGHT NOW! My fucking god that is such an amazing compilation in every aspect! I have loved the previous videos you have shared with us, but man did this just suck me in entirely. I want Elimination Chamber to be today! :mark: I guess I'll settle for Raw, but I REALLY fucking wish it was EC.












Telos said:


> This may have been addressed before, but on Roman's right arm he has a scar (possibly a branding) that has a sort of L shape to it. His Samoan tattoo covers it now but it was visible before. Does anyone know the story behind that?


*calms down a little* whew

I have no clue. I never noticed it before. It's entirely possible it's just a burn scar, but the edges around it are too smooth and even. :hmm:


----------



## PUNKY

Telos said:


> This may have been addressed before, but on Roman's right arm he has a scar (possibly a branding) that has a sort of L shape to it. His Samoan tattoo covers it now but it was visible before. Does anyone know the story behind that?


wow i never noticed it was a perfect L shape before, very interesting... :side:


----------



## cindel25

Telos said:


> This may have been addressed before, but on Roman's right arm he has a scar (possibly a branding) that has a sort of L shape to it. His Samoan tattoo covers it now but it was visible before. Does anyone know the story behind that?


Yes. 

The "L" stands for Lickable. I branded him when we were role playing. 










Sorry not sorry.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Case closed. :lol


----------



## NeyNey

Delbusto1 said:


> Made a video for Shield/Wyatts


Just yesterday I was thinking 'bout you and your videos...
And now you come up with SUCH GREATNESS????????????????????
HOLY FUCKING SHITHELL! 
Amazing AMAAAAZING stuff right here. :banderas


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Calahart said:


>


In this picture he reminds me of Tate Langdon from series 1 of _American Horror Story_... which is good, because much like with Ambrose I would let that crazy bastard plough me into the mattress (or, lacking that, any available surface at all) like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Telos

Saw Delbusto's video mentioned on Reddit

http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/1y4z0c/awesome_shield_vs_wyatt_hype_promo/

Delbusto's best work IMO :clap

_Slightly_ overproduced compared to a WWE-made promo, but it got me properly hyped up regardless :mark:


----------



## Lariatoh!

Delbusto im willing to bet the WWE production guys wont get it it as half as good as that. Mate that was brilliant. Yur best work yet. The way you incorporate the promos were just amazing. Hats off to you.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reservoir Angel said:


> In this picture he reminds me of Tate Langdon from series 1 of _American Horror Story_... which is good, because much like with Ambrose I would let that crazy bastard plough me into the mattress (or, lacking that, any available surface at all) like there's no tomorrow.


Aww fuck yeh


----------



## NeyNey

Yup, DelGOATo fucking kills it every fucking time.

Can you imagine how awesome his _Shield Break up Edit_ will be? 
READ WHAT I JUST FUCKING WROTE... AND JUST IMAGINE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!
If you read that DelGOATo... Please answer my prayer in the future...

:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I've not seen it yet, obviously, but I'm willing to bet any amount of money or any number of sexual favours right now that Delbusto's edit is more awesome and has hyped me for this EC match way more than the actual promo WWE will air before the match on the night will.

Because.... god dayum!


----------



## Honey Bucket

Maybe the 'L' on his arm stands for Leakee.

:lebron8


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Delbusto1 said:


> Made a video for Shield/Wyatts


:banderas 

Jesus, that was amazing. I was already hyped for this rivalry/match but this just turned it up to 11. I haven't seen all of your videos 'Busto but this is probably the best of all the ones I've seen. Bravo.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Delbusto1 said:


> Made a video for Shield/Wyatts


HOLY FUCK BALLS
:mark:

Any time I watch anything like this I find myself inching closer and closer. Just :clap :clap :clap

Raise your hand if you're only watching/buying EC because of this feud/match










Lol...
Yep.... 
Just about everyone, right?!
Thought so. :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Delbusto1 said:


> Made a video for Shield/Wyatts





TAKE ALL MY FUCKING MONEY NOW VINCE!!!!




Delbusto you are a fucking genius. *bows down*


----------



## Honey Bucket

Bray Wyatt just retweeted that video on his Twitter feed as well. Props to Delbusto. (Y)

:cole3 DEL BUSTO IS TRENDING ON TWITTER!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Delbusto1 said:


> Made a video for Shield/Wyatts



You are God's gift to mankind. WHAT A VIDEO!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Always with the GOAT videos Delbusto :clap :clap :clap


----------



## SonoShion

Wow, Bray Wyatt retweeted your clip. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

tylermoxreigns said:


> Raise your hand if you're only watching/buying EC because of this feud/match


*raises hand so hard and so fast it snaps off at the elbow and shoots into the sky before exploding into fireworks spelling out the words "FUCK YEAH" so big they can be seen from space*


----------



## Wynter

Delbusto1 said:


> Made a video for Shield/Wyatts












Someone come save my vagina because Delbusto might have ruined it :mark: :mark: :mark:

Dat video right there?!!! GOAT!

I was already hyped for this feud and their match at Elimination Chamber, but this just pushed my excitement to the limit.

I wants the PPV here *NOW*










Omg, seriously, amazing video. I am so jealous of your editing skills dude.
Awesome stuff. You deserve all the praise you're getting 

With each video you're getting better and better. 
I fell in love with your Daniel Bryan video you did with Dalyxman, but this one takes the cake.

Holy shit man :lol


----------



## halo.

Delbusto1 said:


> Made a video for Shield/Wyatts



Wow, just wow, as if I wasn't hyped up enough already, Sunday cannot come fast enough :cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## BarneyArmy

Delbusto1 said:


> Made a video for Shield/Wyatts


Amazing stuff.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Delbusto1 said:


> Made a video for Shield/Wyatts


:clap:clap:clap

I can not make a GIF fpalm, then you can do this (Y)

I am a person with many talents, being the main watch the work that other people do


----------



## SubZero3:16

Delbusto1 said:


> Made a video for Shield/Wyatts


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Delbusto slaying bitches and taking no prisoners.

I WANT THIS MATCH NOW!!!!! :banderas :banderas :banderas

Fuck the 6 man elimination match. THIS right here is the real main event.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

This pretty sums up my feelings to the EC match:










I really need it to be Monday morning again.


----------



## Wynter

It's Monday bitches, hoes and sluts!!!!!!!


















Who tryna chat tonight


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I just got totally hypnotised by Snot's arse...


----------



## Wynter

I'm partial to Toshi's ass myself 

Nobody can beat Stan though


----------



## SubZero3:16

Where's my boo Rane? I need to talk to my peeps tonight. You guys are the only ones who can keep me up for the entirty of Raw.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Will miss chat tonight again. I return on the night of the Chamber though.


----------



## PUNKY

Quoth the Raven said:


> Will miss chat tonight again. I return on the night of the Chamber though.


aah raven i thought you were gonna be in there.  oh well see you at the chamber one.


----------



## Wynter

So, how hard do we bitch when Bray and Dean don't have a mic battle tonight :lol


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> So, how hard do we bitch when Bray and Dean don't have a mic battle tonight :lol


lol i just mentioned that in the raw thread. there better be one or i wont be happy, well unless they do it on smackdown but i want it on raw dammit. :cussin:


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> aah raven i thought you were gonna be in there.  oh well see you at the chamber one.



Mostly coz it's a given I'll miss work if I stay up for chat :lol

I did it for the Rumble, hoping Bryan was entering at 30 and winning. I missed work plus got pissed off with Batista. Hopefully EC is kinder to me :lol

You enjoy with Wynter, SubZero and co. (Y)

And just in case Rane doesn't appear, here's the link for all you people:

http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice


----------



## Wynter

They _have_ to do something to surpass that gorgeous stare down they had on Raw last week.
My body was so ready for that confrontation and they just took it away. They blue balled me man  lol

The Shield vs Wyatts on the mic(aka Bray vs Dean  ) would put WWE back in my good graces 

It's too big of an opportunity to pass up. Unless they're going to continue this feud after EC, it would a shame if we didn't get it.

Come on WWE. Deliver the goods :lenny


EDIT: Good Guy Raven with that chat link ....still a meany though


----------



## CALΔMITY

Kinda late to the party, but congrats on your video getting retweeted! :mark: it totally deserves it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> EDIT: Good Guy Raven with that chat link ....still a meany though



#GoodNewsRaven :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Mostly coz it's a given I'll miss work if I stay up for chat :lol
> 
> I did it for the Rumble, hoping Bryan was entering at 30 and winning. I missed work plus got pissed off with Batista. Hopefully EC is kinder to me :lol
> 
> You enjoy with Wynter, SubZero and co. (Y)
> 
> And just in case Rane doesn't appear, here's the link for all you people:
> 
> http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice


yay!! I always did say that you were the sweetest guy ever.









I'll join at the start of Raw.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I really need EC right now.  Or even just RAW would do.

The antici . . .

. . .

. . . 

. . .










of it is just annoying me now.


----------



## Deptford

i am to be in xat  hurrraay shield frandzz!!

I hope I can do a RAW review this week.


----------



## halo.

Quoth the Raven said:


> Mostly coz it's a given I'll miss work if I stay up for chat :lol
> 
> I did it for the Rumble, hoping Bryan was entering at 30 and winning. I missed work plus got pissed off with Batista. Hopefully EC is kinder to me :lol
> 
> You enjoy with Wynter, SubZero and co. (Y)
> 
> And just in case Rane doesn't appear, here's the link for all you people:
> 
> http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice


Thank you Raven


----------



## PUNKY

Deptford said:


> i am to be in xat  hurrraay shield frandzz!!
> 
> I hope I can do a RAW review this week.


do you need to register on there first before you can chat ? i can see you on there but it's confusing me a bit, do i need to go on get a chat box or stick to the one that's on there ? i'm so bad at technology :lmao


----------



## halo.

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> do you need to register on there first before you can chat ? i can see you on there but it's confusing me a bit, do i need to go on get a chat box or stick to the one that's on there ? i'm so bad at technology :lmao


No need to register, just click on the name the room gives you and change it to whatever you want.


----------



## PUNKY

halo. said:


> No need to register, just click on the name the room gives you and change it to whatever you want.


aah thanks i can see you on there now.


----------



## AmbroseFanboy

Delbusto1 said:


> Made a video for Shield/Wyatts


I've been watching you for a year! You are the best!!!


----------



## Deptford

whoa that promo video is da bombbb


----------



## SubZero3:16

entering chat


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

*Ambrose doesn't even have the luxury of being the Shield's mouthpiece anymore.*

The man is slightly eccentric dead weight. 

Roman Regins is both the most (by faaar) dominant member of the Shield, as well, as from this point on, the mouthpiece.

At least Rollins is still the architect. But Reigns is so darn amazing he can claim that too!


----------



## jamal.

*Re: Ambrose doesn't even have the luxury of being the Shield's mouthpiece anymore.*

I resent that.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Ambrose doesn't even have the luxury of being the Shield's mouthpiece anymore.*

Nah, not in the slightest. Ambrose is still light years ahead of Rollins in terms of relevance, and likely always will be.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Ambrose doesn't even have the luxury of being the Shield's mouthpiece anymore.*

Are you high? Roman Reigns really needs to improve on the mic more then any of them. Rollins should be the mouthpiece if anyone.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Great match by Roman! I kinda figured he'd win it, but it was entertaining.

Dean with that butthurt. :banderas

That's okay, baby, you're still the baddest man alive to me.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Ambrose doesn't even have the luxury of being the Shield's mouthpiece anymore.*

Maybe Dean can join the Wyatt family and become Dean Wyatt.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

*Re: Ambrose doesn't even have the luxury of being the Shield's mouthpiece anymore.*



samizayn said:


> Nah, not in the slightest. Ambrose is still light years ahead of Rollins in terms of relevance, and likely always will be.


Doesn't really matter when both are collecting Reign's dust. 



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Are you high? Roman Reigns really needs to improve on the mic more then any of them. Rollins should be the mouthpiece if anyone.


Learn to read. i didn't claim anything remotely that. But it's clear, despite any weaknesses Reigns has, that he now speaks for the Shield. 

Poor Ambrose can twitch back and forth behind him.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Ambrose doesn't even have the luxury of being the Shield's mouthpiece anymore.*

In wrestling, its important to get the last word. Reigns does that. He also backs up his talk. Dean does neither. He's what some would call a 'geek'.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Ambrose doesn't even have the luxury of being the Shield's mouthpiece anymore.*

Dean is a great heel...awesome attitude...i hope when the Shield breakup he stays on top...he is entertaining as fuck. His facial expressions are epic.


----------



## GNR4LIFE

*Re: Ambrose doesn't even have the luxury of being the Shield's mouthpiece anymore.*

One thing that has changed, for so long when their picture would come up on screen, Ambrose would be the guy in the middle, all of a sudden Reigns is now. And why all of a sudden has Reigns developed a conscience and been critical about Ambrose going after Henry after the bell.


----------



## Arca9

I just hope he isn't booked into oblivion once Reigns completes the turn.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LookAtMe

*Re: Ambrose doesn't even have the luxury of being the Shield's mouthpiece anymore.*

Honestly Dean has yet to impress me with his WWE stuff, both in the ring and on the mic. 

The guy just comes off like a big dork. 

I had a feeling this might be a problem, with WWE being PG now chances are we wont get to see Dean play the violent psycho character he perfected on the indies.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Ambrose doesn't even have the luxury of being the Shield's mouthpiece anymore.*



Arca9 said:


> I just hope he isn't booked into oblivion once Reigns completes the turn.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I truly believe he could join the Wyatt family and become Dean Wyatt.


----------



## Ungratefulness

*Re: Ambrose doesn't even have the luxury of being the Shield's mouthpiece anymore.*



LookAtMe said:


> Honestly Dean has yet to impress me with his WWE stuff, both in the ring and on the mic.


This. Ambrose is not good at a single thing. And wtf did he mean that the Wyatt family is just an illusion while The Shield is real. He's more annoying than your average talentless guy because he's so overrated.


----------



## jamal.

*Re: Ambrose doesn't even have the luxury of being the Shield's mouthpiece anymore.*



checkcola said:


> In wrestling, its important to get the last word. Reigns does that. He also backs up his talk. Dean does neither. He's what some would call a 'geek'.


Well that's how Reigns is booked. Rollins and Ambrose should deserve the most credit for taking Reigns under their wing and making him look like a million bucks. So of course, Ambrose won't have the last word because he isn't booked that way.


----------



## SubZero3:16

sighhh…. the bitching continues


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: Ambrose doesn't even have the luxury of being the Shield's mouthpiece anymore.*



Ungratefulness said:


> This. Ambrose is not good at a single thing. And wtf did he mean that the Wyatt family is just an illusion while The Shield is real. He's more annoying than your average talentless guy because he's so overrated.


mhm


----------



## Wynter




----------



## AmbroseFanboy

*Re: Ambrose doesn't even have the luxury of being the Shield's mouthpiece anymore.*



Ungratefulness said:


> This. Ambrose is not good at a single thing. And wtf did he mean that the Wyatt family is just an illusion while The Shield is real. He's more annoying than your average talentless guy because he's so overrated.


Yeeeeeeeah of course...


----------



## Bushmaster

Dean hasn't impressed some of you because he hasn't been allowed to. I have never seen any of his Indy stuff but i hear he is great especially on the mic. WWE has allowed Seth to showcase what he can do in the ring and Reigns with the various spots he gets. While Dean has talked the most he hasn't done anything special yet. Hopefully after the split he'll cut longer promos in 1 on 1 feuds and have some lengthy matches too.

Anyone who complains about Reigns is "bitching" how sad


----------



## Zigberg

Why is Ambrose billed as an inch taller than Reigns when he's A. clearly not and B. they want Reigns to be seen as the guy with all the size?


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> Dean hasn't impressed some of you because he hasn't been allowed to. I have never seen any of his Indy stuff but i hear he is great especially on the mic. WWE has allowed Seth to showcase what he can do in the ring and Reigns with the various spots he gets. While Dean has talked the most he hasn't done anything special yet. Hopefully after the split he'll cut longer promos in 1 on 1 feuds and have some lengthy matches too.
> 
> Anyone who complains about Reigns is "bitching" how sad


His current work only grazes his work as Moxley. I still think it's amazing, though. Down to every facial expression and body movement. The things he says. He has more talent in his earring than most on the roster could dream of having.


----------



## jamal.

Zigberg said:


> Why is Ambrose billed as an inch taller than Reigns when he's A. clearly not and B. they want Reigns to be seen as the guy with all the size?


Dean's clearly taller. He just hunches down a lot.


----------



## Bushmaster

Calahart said:


> His current work only grazes his work as Moxley. I still think it's amazing, though. Down to every facial expression and body movement. The things he says. He has more talent in his earring than most on the roster could dream of having.


I agree he is very talented. Hopefully he is allowed to showcase it, not everyone notices what most of you see during a Dean promo or segment. Seth is shining in his matches against Bryan and Cena while Roman is having epic spots, the average crowd probably notices that more than facial expressions.

Really really really really hope he doesn't become just another midcarder when the Shield are over. He should and could be a big deal with the talent he has.


----------



## Frantics

Guess we gotta wait till the bitching goes away, why so much hate on Ambrose and Rollins? They've done nothing but help reigns which in my mind was a success, Jesus people, give them a friggin chance, they're currently focusing on reigns, they will eventually get to Rollins and Ambrose and then they will show case their talent, can't we all just love all 3 of them, and not rip every single person except reigns or another person, just crawl back into your homes, cause I notice all you haters come out of your hole for one day and then go away, SHIELD FOREVER!!!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> I agree he is very talented. Hopefully he is allowed to showcase it, not everyone notices what most of you see during a Dean promo or segment. Seth is shining in his matches against Bryan and Cena while Roman is having epic spots, the average crowd probably notices that more than facial expressions.
> 
> Really really really really hope he doesn't become just another midcarder when the Shield are over. He should and could be a big deal with the talent he has.


Of course the unwashed masses aren't going to notice.











All we can do is hope for the best. I'm still staying optimistic.


----------



## kariverson

Hmm I noticed WWE takes the SHIELD/Wyatts really slow. I really hope they drag it out to wrestlemania in an epic WarGames match or something like that.


----------



## Wynter

*DID YOU KNOW?*

That WWE dropped the motherfucking ball tonight by not having the Wyatts/Shield confrontation everyone was waiting for? :
Huh? What's that sound you say? Oh, nothing. Just the sound of my vagina drying up because WWE didn't deliver.
All foreplay and no action. 
Again! 









:lmao I'm tired. Let me go to bed.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Delbusto1 said:


> Made a video for Shield/Wyatts












SO.MUCH.GOAT. I LOVE THIS. IT IS AMAZING AND YOU DESERVE AN ACADEMY AWARD OR SOMETHING TO THAT EFFECT JUST FOR THIS. You deserve to have every retweet and GIF praise you get for this.

I need to calm myself. And maybe watch that 10 million more times.

I only got into the chat during like the last five minutes *sigh* I missed everything--darned time difference.



Calahart said:


> His current work only grazes his work as Moxley. I still think it's amazing, though. Down to every facial expression and body movement. The things he says. *He has more talent in his earring than most on the roster could dream of having.*


Such a winning comment.


----------



## Bushmaster

Yeah, i was kinda expecting the Shield to attack the Wyatts after their match with the Mexicools. Kind of silly that they din't have that happen. Guess they didn't want ANY physical interaction between them.


----------



## CALΔMITY

kariverson said:


> Hmm I noticed WWE takes the SHIELD/Wyatts really slow. I really hope they drag it out to wrestlemania in an epic WarGames match or something like that.


There's a good chance it won't make it that far, but it would be nice if they found a way to stretch it to Wrestlemania. If they did, then I guess it would make up for the missed opportunity aeons ago.

I got bored of the show and stopped watching to doodle Dean.










Now I'm tired and must catch up on sleep. I'll be back. :side:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> There's a good chance it won't make it that far, but it would be nice if they found a way to stretch it to Wrestlemania. If they did, then I guess it would make up for the missed opportunity aeons ago.
> 
> I got bored of the show and stopped watching to doodle Dean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm tired and must catch up on sleep. I'll be back. :side:


:lmao Does Dean's expression in the drawing represent your feelings on the show, Caly? At any rate, the doodle is lovely (Y)

I still wish they'd stretch this to WM. It would SO pick the card up. And for selfish reasons, I don't want them to break up until after May :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

Well we got a tiny bit of action there :draper2

Why did the Shield run out and attack Sheamus?


----------



## halo.

WynterWarm12 said:


> *DID YOU KNOW?*
> 
> That WWE dropped the motherfucking ball tonight by not having the Wyatts/Shield confrontation everyone was waiting for? :
> Huh? What's that sound you say? Oh, nothing. Just the sound of my vagina drying up because WWE didn't deliver.
> All foreplay and no action.
> Again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao I'm tired. Let me go to bed.


Someone went to bed too early


----------



## Telos

SoupBro said:


> Well we got a tiny bit of action there :draper2


:ambrose


----------



## Wynter

halo. said:


> Someone went to bed too early


Girrrrl, someone in my house started recording shit on the dvr and the channel changed on me 

So the last ten minutes i didn't see.

What did i miss???


----------



## halo.

WynterWarm12 said:


> Girrrrl, someone in my house started recording shit on the dvr and the channel changed on me
> 
> So the last ten minutes i didn't see.
> 
> What did i miss???


A brief end to your blue balls.


----------



## Frantics

Well that was unexpected, still really weird how they did that


----------



## Wynter

halo. said:


> A brief end to your blue balls.


Got damn it :lol 

Did we get a Wyatts vs Shield action? :mark:

EDIT: Nevermind, just seen it.

Fucking tease much :lol that brawl should have gotten another minute.
They finally get to attack each other and you just cut away? 

Fuck it. I'll just get my fix at Elimination Chamber :mark:


----------



## halo.

WynterWarm12 said:


> Got damn it :lol
> 
> Did we get a Wyatts vs Shield action? :mark:





Spoiler



Shield ran in to attack Sheamus during his match with orton, then the rest of the chamber participants ran in followed by the Wyatts. Wyatts and shield had a short stare down then they attacked each other. Only lasted a few seconds before they went off the air, but still a nice little taster. Bring on the face to face promos come smackdown


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, Smackdown should be really good this week.

WWE has been delivering a lot of great stuff on there.

I'd mark so hard if Dean and Bray finally go face to face there.

Only thing that would suck is the audio editing. That shit is awful :lol


----------



## Reaper

Reigns booking is turning him into a joke for me. I can't take him seriously anymore. The superman push has now crossed the borders from somewhat realistic to absolutely fake and unwatchable.


----------



## tbp82

Reaper Jones said:


> Reigns booking is turning him into a joke for me. I can't take him seriously anymore. The superman push has now crossed the borders from somewhat realistic to absolutely fake and unwatchable.


Why? He's looking more dominant each week. Would you take him more seriously if he was looking less dominant and losing?


----------



## p862011

tbp82 said:


> Why? He's looking more dominant each week. Would you take him more seriously if he was looking less dominant and losing?


just a bunch of whiny fanboys mad their indy favorites aren't getting his push


----------



## Kratosx23

p862011 said:


> just a bunch of whiny fanboys mad their indy favorites aren't getting his push


I've never watched an Indy show in my life and I can still see that Ambrose and Rollins are better than Reigns and have EARNED a push more than he has. Stop the Indy shit already, Reigns is a failed football player. If you're a wrestling promoter, why would you want to keep signing guys who weren't good enough to make it on the NFL's main roster over guys who've traveled the world learning the profession you're signing a contract for them to work in, and already know how to get over? This is such silly bullshit.


----------



## Reaper

tbp82 said:


> Why? He's looking more dominant each week. Would you take him more seriously if he was looking less dominant and losing?


No. There's a difference between looking "dominant" and having a squash match against the WWE monster. 



p862011 said:


> just a bunch of whiny fanboys mad their indy favorites aren't getting his push


Grow a logic bone. If you want to address me, then have the balls to do so directly instead of quoting someone else. 

I don't give a fuck about whether any "indy" bitch gets pushed or not. I care about how booking makes a show watchable or not. Yes, a squash match against Mark Henry is bad booking. Most of Reigns booking has been bad. The idea of booking is to elevate a guy into a believable threat which this booking is not accomplishing for Reigns. Each match he's booked to look like a monster in just makes that eventual loss that much bigger in making him lose his credibility. 

It's happened to some of the best guys in the best including Warrior and Goldberg and as recently as Ryback. Also happened to Sheamus. The only thing I walked away from that match was that since neither Henry, nor Reigns can work a full match, let's just have Reigns squash Henry so he doesn't lose credibility. But let's not give a fuck about Henry or believability in the process.


----------



## p862011

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I've never watched an Indy show in my life and I can still see that Ambrose and Rollins are better than Reigns and have EARNED a push more than he has. Stop the Indy shit already, Reigns is a failed football player. If you're a wrestling promoter, why would you want to keep signing guys who weren't good enough to make it on the NFL's main roster over guys who've travelled the world learning the profession you're signing a contract for them to work in, and already know how to get over? This is such silly bullshit.


failed football players?umm so was the rock lol if rock never got hurt in college he never would of entered pro wrestling


----------



## Kratosx23

p862011 said:


> failed football players?umm so was the rock lol if rock never got hurt in college he never would of entered pro wrestling


The Rock also started his career in the USWA, which, in fact, makes him an Indy geek, like Punk, Bryan, Cesaro, Harper, Ambrose and Rollins.

This bias against going to the Indies is SO stupid. Why is it a bad thing for somebody to learn their job so that they're better prepared to come to WWE? Somebody PLEASE explain that to me. I guess we need to do away with minor league baseball too, let's just sign everyone out of high school to the Yankees.


----------



## midnightmischief

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup all are welcome… once you're not a prude. Come with an open mind and leave with it sullied :lol


what time do you guys do the raw chat? I'm in nz so wouldn't be able to make any comments about the show as we don't see it until 5 days after the us but would love to have a laugh.


----------



## x78

Reaper Jones said:


> Reigns booking is turning him into a joke for me. I can't take him seriously anymore. The superman push has now crossed the borders from somewhat realistic to absolutely fake and unwatchable.


Yeah, how about that Superman push. Wow. The guy won a singles match this week, unbelievable. Talk about overexposure.


----------



## tbp82

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I've never watched an Indy show in my life and I can still see that Ambrose and Rollins are better than Reigns and have EARNED a push more than he has. Stop the Indy shit already, Reigns is a failed football player. If you're a wrestling promoter, why would you want to keep signing guys who weren't good enough to make it on the NFL's main roster over guys who've traveled the world learning the profession you're signing a contract for them to work in, and already know how to get over? This is such silly bullshit.


Do you know how hard it is to make an NFL roster the majority of WWE wrestlers couldn't make a division 3 college roster so based on your not good enough to make an NFL roster theory WWE wouldn't have any wrestlers left. Why should a guy be punished for chasing the dream of the NFL.


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Got damn it :lol
> 
> Did we get a Wyatts vs Shield action? :mark:
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, just seen it.
> 
> Fucking tease much :lol that brawl should have gotten another minute.
> They finally get to attack each other and you just cut away?
> 
> Fuck it. I'll just get my fix at Elimination Chamber :mark:


I missed out on it too. :lol serves me right I guess. I saw gifs of it on tumblr. As random as it may have been it looked so awesome.

I need to be sleeping right now...
Was distracted by organizing tumblr.


----------



## midnightmischief

dang I am so behind. haven't logged on for day and have over 25 pages to catch up on... oh well, on with the show lol caht with youguys soon when I catch up.


----------



## Reaper

x78 said:


> Yeah, how about that Superman push. Wow. The guy won a singles match this week, unbelievable. Talk about overexposure.


I don't mind him or anyone else being booked to win matches, but squashes ... against guys like Henry? 

Might as well give him the finger poke of doom as well


----------



## Crona

p862011 said:


> just a bunch of whiny fanboys mad their indy favorites aren't getting his push


Or maybe some people just don't like Reigns... but I guess not liking Reigns = whiny indy fanboy.


----------



## checkcola

Henry's last hurrah was against Cena. He'll turn heel and put over Big E and that will be it.


----------



## Wynter

midnightmischief said:


> what time do you guys do the raw chat? I'm in nz so wouldn't be able to make any comments about the show as we don't see it until 5 days after the us but would love to have a laugh.


Raw starts for me at 8 PM eastern time in the US. So that's when the chats start for me.
It's 12:10 AM at the moment, so we started the chat like 4 hours ago.

I know for others in the chat, they're up really late--like past 1:00 AM--to watch Raw.

I can hook you up with a stream next time, so you can watch with us and don't have to wait five days 

We're always looking for more people to chat with


----------



## x78

Reaper Jones said:


> I don't mind him or anyone else being booked to win matches, but squashes ... against guys like Henry?
> 
> Might as well give him the finger poke of doom as well


If you hadn't read dirtsheets about how Reigns was going to be pushed then you wouldn't give a fuck and probably wouldn't even have noticed that he was being slowly groomed for the main event. The guy has been on the main roster in one of the greatest factions of all time for over a year, putting on weekly MOTY candidates for a year and is now getting a slow push that will enable him to capitalize and get over a singles wrestler. This is as organic as it gets, and you're complaining because he beat Mark Henry of all people? A 42 year old veteran who has been jobbed out to The Shield numerous times already and was last seen being destroyed by Lesnar? Give me a fucking break.


----------



## Reaper

Crona said:


> Or maybe some people just don't like Reigns... but I guess not liking Reigns = whiny indy fanboy.


Honestly, I don't dislike Reigns. I want to like the guy. Good work ethic. Great look. Decent athletic ability. I hate his booking.  But I don't see why people automatically assume that hating the way a wrestler is booked automatically means that the wrestler himself is hated. I hate Henry's booking as well. Doesn't mean I love Henry. It just means that I expect more from a product that is just not there. 

Ambrose is an epic promo. Bray is an epic promo. They're in a feud. They could've had some amazing promos against each other. But I guess it's more important to book Reigns to look like a monster as opposed to giving a balanced offering that would take the best of what's available to tell a better story.


----------



## Telos

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Rock also started his career in the USWA, which, in fact, makes him an Indy geek, like Punk, Bryan, Cesaro, Harper, Ambrose and Rollins.
> 
> This bias against going to the Indies is SO stupid. Why is it a bad thing for somebody to learn their job so that they're better prepared to come to WWE? Somebody PLEASE explain that to me. I guess we need to do away with minor league baseball too, let's just sign everyone out of high school to the Yankees.


Spot on. 

For the people that don't believe Pyro here, go on YouTube and search "The Flex Says". There's a few promos on there from his USWA days.


----------



## Reaper

x78 said:


> If you hadn't read dirtsheets about how Reigns was going to be pushed then you wouldn't give a fuck and probably wouldn't even have noticed that he was being slowly groomed for the main event. The guy has been on the main roster in one of the greatest factions of all time for over a year, putting on weekly MOTY candidates for a year and is now getting a slow push that will enable him to capitalize and get over a singles wrestler. This is as organic as it gets, and you're complaining because he beat Mark Henry of all people? A guy who has been jobbed out to The Shield numerous times already and was last seen being destroyed by Lesnar? Give me a fucking break.


No. His booking is enough to turn me off. Doesn't have anything to do with dirtsheets because dirtsheets are wrong a lot of the times as well. 

His push is making a potentially great storyline into a mediocre one and the problem is that people are completely blind to what could've been while worshiping what is. I'm not buying his push regardless of what the dirtsheets are saying about him mostly because of that fact.


----------



## Kratosx23

tbp82 said:


> Do you know how hard it is to make an NFL roster the majority of WWE wrestlers couldn't make a division 3 college roster so based on your not good enough to make an NFL roster theory WWE wouldn't have any wrestlers left. Why should a guy be punished for chasing the dream of the NFL.


Why should a guy be punished for going to the Indies?

I never said he should be punished for trying out for the NFL. My point is, the Indies are a valuable training ground for WWE and every single Indy talent that have come into the WWE has proven it, with the exception of Chris Hero, he bombed and thank God because he bored the hell out of me. Reigns has little experience because of where he came from compared to them, and he isn't ready for the type of push he's getting. "The Indy fans are whiny bitches" isn't a valid excuse. They're mad because they see talent that knows what they're doing getting overshadowed by some green guy just because he was born with a million dollar face.


----------



## Crona

Reaper Jones said:


> Honestly, I don't dislike Reigns. I want to like the guy. Good work ethic. Great look. Decent athletic ability. I hate his booking.  But I don't see why people automatically assume that hating the way a wrestler is booked automatically means that the wrestler himself is hated. I hate Henry's booking as well. Doesn't mean I love Henry. It just means that I expect more from a product that is just not there.
> 
> Ambrose is an epic promo. Bray is an epic promo. They're in a feud. They could've had some amazing promos against each other. But I guess it's more important to book Reigns to look like a monster as opposed to giving a balanced offering that would take the best of what's available to tell a better story.


Meh... I'm not that high on Reigns. He just doesn't click with my tastes, to each their own. Reigns just doesn't seem to be the monster they want him to be, it all just seems so forced and unnatural. I get that the whole Superman Punch and Spear are over but beyond that there really isn't too much to Reigns.

Agreed on the overshadowing of potential Ambrose/Wyatt promos, would've been sweet.


----------



## x78

Reaper Jones said:


> No. His booking is enough to turn me off. Doesn't have anything to do with dirtsheets because dirtsheets are wrong a lot of the times as well.
> 
> His push is making a potentially great storyline into a mediocre one and the problem is that people are completely blind to what could've been while worshiping what is. I'm not buying his push regardless of what the dirtsheets are saying about him mostly because of that fact.


What part of his booking has turned you off? If you didn't read this forum, would you have noticed any difference at all in The Shield? You're complaining that a guy who has been part of a faction that has received strong booking for almost 18 months is receiving strong booking. Reigns hasn't really done shit, he certainly hasn't been overpushed in any way, in fact his booking has been pretty much perfect so far.


----------



## Wynter

I agree with *Pyro*(ahhhh it burns! ). The indie bashing crap I see on this forum is beyond childish.
Indies have produced some of the most talented wrestlers on the WWE roster. You can't ignore that.

I for one want Roman to succeed. I say he has all the potential in the world to have a bright future in the WWE as a singles competitor.

But, I will be one of the first of his fans to say he isn't ready yet. I say give him a couple more years to even out.
He has the look for sure. He seems to have dedication, a great work ethic and likeability so that helps. 
He's getting a little better at speaking, has the charisma and possesses the athleticism and quick learning skills to use some more years of experience to his advantage.
Start him from the midcard and slowly push him up. 
We have enough talent on the roster who are ready and can be pushed while he hones his craft.

Roman's only going to get hurt in the end with WWE's impatience.

But with that said, you guys are just going in circles with each other :lol
We all are stubborn as hell


----------



## Reaper

x78 said:


> What part of his booking has turned you off? If you didn't read this forum, would you have noticed any difference at all in The Shield? You're complaining that a guy who has been part of a faction that has received strong booking for almost 18 months is receiving strong booking. Reigns hasn't really done shit, he certainly hasn't been overpushed in any way, in fact his booking has been pretty much perfect so far.


1. SVS 5 eliminations = Well booked. I liked it. But that was the real start of what I believe to have been a downhill progression for the Shield as a whole. 
2. Post SVS wins every match. Eventually Ambrose is turned into a weak link (which he wasn't prior to SVS). Less mic time. Reigns eventually becomes the face of the Shield unorganically and it consistently comes across as forced. 
3. Royal Rumble = Giving Reigns the record in his first Rumble. All three combined to make the push fake right there. 
4. Post Royal Rumble, Ambrose is turned into an even weaker link. "Stealing wins", needing only Reigns' interference. They were consistently booked to win matches via interference in the past, but at the time that interference was not only billed as a numbers game but also done so in a subtle and equal way. Now it's just Roman and it comes across on the screen in an unhealthy manner as opposed to how organically it was previously. 

At this point booking and kayfabe alone, The Shield look like a weaker threat to the Wyatts than they could've. The booking has made the outcome painfully obvious to me that it'll be ultimately a matchup between Bray Wyatt and Roman Reigns, not The Shield vs The Wyatts. Throughout the year, Rollins and Ambrose have shouldered most of the burden of getting the Shield over by putting on consistently great matches but now their credibility is suffering. 

The threat, aura and feel around the match is a lot less than what it was when they faced off in the UK. That's a result of bad booking and most of that bad booking has centred around how the individual memebers of the Shield have been booked. 

Stop trying to insinuate that the forum has influenced my opinion. I watch wrestling on my own and I don't let sheeple influence how I think and feel about the product. If that had been the case, I would've been bleating the same anti-Orton horn as well which I don't because I genuinely like the guy ... but at the same time I dislike his booking as well. 

On the flip, I've enjoyed Cena and his booking and the matches he's put on. I've also enjoyed Orton thoroughly despite the bad booking. Whereas I don't feel the same way about Reigns. He's just the push right now with little to no real credibility for me. It's obvious he's winning matches through the booking he's being gifted. The forum and all of that doesn't influence that opinion because I've been well aware of what squashes, superpushes have always been like - since the days of The Warrior.


----------



## tbp82

Telos said:


> Spot on.
> 
> For the people that don't believe Pyro here, go on YouTube and search "The Flex Says". There's a few promos on there from his USWA days.


NOT SPOT ON USWA was where Rock worked his developmental so at that time it was the equivalent of FCW/NXT. Its in The Rock's book The Rock Says


----------



## p862011

how else do you want them to push reigns you want him to lose will that makes you guys happy??

they are pushing him as a monster and have been doing so for awhile dont see whats wrong about that

you notice he is getting more cheers than say 7 months ago?it is because of the push and the more mic time he is getting


----------



## tbp82

Reaper Jones said:


> 1. SVS 5 eliminations = Well booked. I liked it. But that was the real start of what I believe to have been a downhill progression for the Shield as a whole.
> 2. Post SVS wins every match. Eventually Ambrose is turned into a weak link (which he wasn't prior to SVS). Less mic time. Reigns eventually becomes the face of the Shield unorganically and it consistently comes across as forced.
> 3. Royal Rumble = Giving Reigns the record in his first Rumble. All three combined to make the push fake right there.
> 4. Post Royal Rumble, Ambrose is turned into an even weaker link. "Stealing wins", needing only Reigns' interference. They were consistently booked to win matches via interference in the past, but at the time that interference was not only billed as a numbers game but also done so in a subtle and equal way. Now it's just Roman and it comes across on the screen in an unhealthy manner as opposed to how organically it was previously.
> 
> At this point booking and kayfabe alone, The Shield look like a weaker threat to the Wyatts than they could've. The booking has made the outcome painfully obvious to me that it'll be ultimately a matchup between Bray Wyatt and Roman Reigns, not The Shield vs The Wyatts. Throughout the year, Rollins and Ambrose have shouldered most of the burden of getting the Shield over by putting on consistently great matches but now their credibility is suffering.
> 
> The threat, aura and feel around the match is a lot less than what it was when they faced off in the UK. That's a result of bad booking and most of that bad booking has centred around how the individual memebers of the Shield have been booked.
> 
> Stop trying to insinuate that the forum has influenced my opinion. I watch wrestling on my own and I don't let sheeple influence how I think and feel about the product. If that had been the case, I would've been bleating the same anti-Orton horn as well which I don't because I genuinely like the guy ... but at the same time I dislike his booking as well.
> 
> On the flip, I've enjoyed Cena and his booking and the matches he's put on. I've also enjoyed Orton thoroughly despite the bad booking. Whereas I don't feel the same way about Reigns. He's just the push right now with little to no real credibility for me. It's obvious he's winning matches through the booking he's being gifted. The forum and all of that doesn't influence that opinion because I've been well aware of what squashes, superpushes have always been like - since the days of The Warrior.


You just confirmed what some here are stating about not liking Reigns because hes being pushed instead of their favorite. You make points like Shield going downhill, Ambrose looking weak, Reigns getting all the wins. This is Roman Reigns push not The Shields.


----------



## midnightmischief

Delbusto1 said:


> Made a video for Shield/Wyatts


that is freakin awesome!!!!


----------



## p862011

also if anyone says well rollins and ambrose have better wresting work you know what who gives a shit

your in ring work has never is never and will never dictate your push

rvd was a better in ring worker in 2002 than brock lesnar but would it of been better to push rvd instead of lesnar ??? HELL NO


----------



## KingLobos

Remember when Dean used to stand in the middle before Reigns as if he was the leader?

LOL


----------



## Reaper

tbp82 said:


> You just confirmed what some here are stating about not liking Reigns because hes being pushed instead of their favorite. You make points like Shield going downhill, Ambrose looking weak, Reigns getting all the wins. This is Roman Reigns push not The Shields.


Funny thing is, you're such a selective reader that you've glossed over every single post I've made about not disliking Reigns but disliking the booking. 

If they want to push Reigns then pull him out of the faction and let him do it on his own right away. But they can't do that because everyone knows that he isn't ready. I don't care about whether Ambrose and Rollins are pushed at this point. They're talented so they'll get their due. 

I care about how shitty and underutilized the overall faction has been lately. Things they've been involved in since the megapush started just haven't been half as entertaining, or believable as they used to be.


----------



## Kratosx23

p862011 said:


> also if anyone says well rollins and ambrose have better wresting work you know what who gives a shit
> 
> your in ring work has never is never and will never dictate your push
> 
> rvd was a better in ring worker in 2002 than brock lesnar but would it of been better to push rvd instead of lesnar ??? HELL NO


Actually, it would've, since RVD was the most over guy in the company and they could've done huge business with him if they treated him like more than a midcarder. On top of that, they knew Brock's personality damn well, he had no passion for wrestling, and if you're gonna push a guy who hates travel and has no passion for wrestling, it's kinda your fault when he quits 2 years into his run and leaves you hanging.

As far as the ring work goes, Ambrose is a better talker too. That has to count for something, in fact, it counts for a lot if they let it, but they won't because he's not their guy.


----------



## midnightmischief

WynterWarm12 said:


> Raw starts for me at 8 PM eastern time in the US. So that's when the chats start for me.
> It's 12:10 AM at the moment, so we started the chat like 4 hours ago.
> 
> I know for others in the chat, they're up really late--like past 1:00 AM--to watch Raw.
> 
> I can hook you up with a stream next time, so you can watch with us and don't have to wait five days
> 
> We're always looking for more people to chat with




thanks heaps, unfortunately have figured out the time difference and I will be stuck at work where we aren't allowed to use the net for anything not work related.... damn having to go to that place in order to earn money. lol


----------



## x78

Reaper Jones said:


> 1. SVS 5 eliminations = Well booked. I liked it. But that was the real start of what I believe to have been a downhill progression for the Shield as a whole.
> 2. Post SVS wins every match. Eventually Ambrose is turned into a weak link (which he wasn't prior to SVS). Less mic time. Reigns eventually becomes the face of the Shield unorganically and it consistently comes across as forced.
> 3. Royal Rumble = Giving Reigns the record in his first Rumble. All three combined to make the push fake right there.
> 4. Post Royal Rumble, Ambrose is turned into an even weaker link. "Stealing wins", needing only Reigns' interference. They were consistently booked to win matches via interference in the past, but at the time that interference was not only billed as a numbers game but also done so in a subtle and equal way. Now it's just Roman and it comes across on the screen in an unhealthy manner as opposed to how organically it was previously.
> 
> At this point booking and kayfabe alone, The Shield look like a weaker threat to the Wyatts than they could've. The booking has made the outcome painfully obvious to me that it'll be ultimately a matchup between Bray Wyatt and Roman Reigns, not The Shield vs The Wyatts. Throughout the year, Rollins and Ambrose have shouldered most of the burden of getting the Shield over by putting on consistently great matches but now their credibility is suffering.
> 
> The threat, aura and feel around the match is a lot less than what it was when they faced off in the UK. That's a result of bad booking and most of that bad booking has centred around how the individual memebers of the Shield have been booked.
> 
> Stop trying to insinuate that the forum has influenced my opinion. I watch wrestling on my own and I don't let sheeple influence how I think and feel about the product. If that had been the case, I would've been bleating the same anti-Orton horn as well which I don't because I genuinely like the guy ... but at the same time I dislike his booking as well.
> 
> On the flip, I've enjoyed Cena and his booking and the matches he's put on. I've also enjoyed Orton thoroughly despite the bad booking. Whereas I don't feel the same way about Reigns. He's just the push right now with little to no real credibility for me. It's obvious he's winning matches through the booking he's being gifted. The forum and all of that doesn't influence that opinion because I've been well aware of what squashes, superpushes have always been like - since the days of The Warrior.


I understand what you're saying but they are about to split the group up, or at least evolve them into something more than just the mercenary group that they have been for most of their run. Ambrose loses matches, that's what he does, he's never had or needed strong booking, I can't think of a single important match that Ambrose has won even going back to his indy days, that's part of his appeal. Regins on the other hand, as a powerhouse and potential face, absolutely needs strong booking and also needs to look like a leader, or at least like someone who is a badass and won't back down. That's his appeal. This is a natural progression for both guys. I agree that Wyatts vs Shield should have happened at Survivor Series when both groups were hot, but the company dropped the ball on that one. That doesn't mean Reigns' push is being mishandled. He's going to get over, and later Ambrose and Rollins are going to get over too in their own right, and we have three main event stars. But Reigns is the most limited and also the most eye-catching to casual viewers, so it makes sense that he needs the strongest booking coming out of the group in order to allow him to be successful.


----------



## Kratosx23

> later Ambrose and Rollins are going to get over too in their own right, and we have three main event stars.





> Ambrose loses matches, that's what he does, he's never had or needed strong booking, I can't think of a single important match that Ambrose has won even going back to his indy days


That would actually seem to suggest that we won't have 3 main event stars. Sounds like Ambrose'll be in the same position as Sandow, which is in no way acceptable. You don't succeed with weak ass booking.


----------



## NO!

I've said this numerous times, but The Shield's aura started to deteriorate after they won the titles at Extreme Rules. They went from having an undefeated streak against all of the top stars on the roster, to being on the preshow with The Usos, being left off the Summerslam card entirely, and facing the Prime Time Players in a thrown together match at the last second at Night of Champions. After all of that, Razor Roman is being protected constantly while the other two are practically hiding behind him now. I just don't see any logic in this at all. And you know what? I'm a Roman Reigns fan, so I'm not taking sides in the endless argument about indy guys vs. WWE's "chosen ones". They've definitely gone overboard by shifting nearly all of the attention to Reigns. This feels less about The Shield splitting than it does about Reigns breaking out on his own, and that's my issue with all of this, despite the feud with the Wyatt Family being entertaining, albeit a little repetitive.


----------



## Crona

KingLobos said:


> Remember when Dean used to stand in the middle before Reigns as if he was the leader?
> 
> LOL


You mean back before "The Shield" turned into "Roman Reigns and the other guys"?


----------



## x78

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That would actually seem to suggest that we won't have 3 main event stars.


Not really, Ambrose has been a main-eventer in every company he's been in, including FCW where I can only remember him winning two matches total, both against jobbers. 

CM Punk jobbed on PPV for a year straight. Bryan was jobbed out like crazy and became the most over guy in the company. Wins aren't important if your gimmick doesn't rely on them.


----------



## Reaper

x78 said:


> I understand what you're saying but they are about to split the group up, or at least evolve them into something more than just the mercenary group that they have been for most of their run. *Ambrose loses matches, that's what he does, he's never had or needed strong booking, I can't think of a single important match that Ambrose has won even going back to his indy days, that's part of his appeal.* Regins on the other hand, as a powerhouse and potential face, absolutely needs strong booking and also needs to look like a leader, or at least like someone who is a badass and won't back down. That's his appeal. This is a natural progression for both guys. I agree that Wyatts vs Shield should have happened at Survivor Series when both groups were hot, but the company dropped the ball on that one. That doesn't mean Reigns' push is being mishandled. He's going to get over, and later Ambrose and Rollins are going to get over too in their own right, and we have three main event stars. But Reigns is the most limited and also the most eye-catching to casual viewers, so it makes sense that he needs the strongest booking coming out of the group in order to allow him to be successful.


A slight disagreement here. He was very credible to me up until his last match with Big E. That was turning into a very good feud and again the WWE dropped the ball on that. He was coming across as a legit winning champion by that match. Also, if you remember, there was a time when even while in the faction, each member would come out on their own for their singles match. That too added extensively to Ambrose's credibility as a singles competitor and legit US Champion. 

I don't know much about the indy days of Ambrose since I only started watching the WWE against in 2013, so based on that my impression of Ambrose was only what they had shown me in the WWE. 

At the same time, there have been other pushes as well. Bryan is protected as fuck and yet he's the most over guy in the roster. It's partly because of his protective booking and partly because of his talent, but mostly due to how he has been able to ingratiate himself to the fans himself in the end. When people watch the show for a longer period of time, ultimately they either like the person or they don't. 

I'll draw the Brett Hart vs Austin analogy here. Up until that fateful match which caused and organic double-turn, Brett was the Hero but the way that match transpired and was booked (and this is where booking can have unpredictable results), Austin came out looking like a face. 

At this point, there's no significant "magic" happening around Reigns and it seems like they're trying to make it happen and trying a little too hard. He's at a weird cusp where people are either going to buy him as a legit face or they're not. It's either going to take a big match against an uppercarder, or not. But the thing is, that since Reigns' limitations as a talent far outweigh the strength of his booking, it's not working as well as it should. 

When I watch wrestling, even when I know the outcome of a particular match, I like to be thrown for a loop either during, or just before a match that there might be potential for a swerve. Since SVS, whether the dirtsheets claim or not, there just hasn't been that element of surprise around The Shield's booking at all. Not even in the slightest. Since the match they lost to Punk as a unit (which was well booked too because it didn't make the Shield look weak despite taking the loss in a handicap match), it's just been a Reigns juggernaut without a mix of reality thrown in. 

The problem is that Reigns _isn't _as strong as they're making him out to be. He may be becoming a fan favourite of first ever watchers or people that are brand spanking new to wrestling, but to me, he's an old act with a borrowed finisher. Just an aside to his finisher, he has a good spear no doubt, but whenever I see him do it, I'm immediately reminded of Goldberg and Edge (Edge being a far superior talent than Reigns is at this point). It took me a while to buy into Edge as a main eventer too btw, but his rise was organic and he got over with the fans first before he got the push. 

Reigns is getting a push before he's gotten over with the fans ... They're doing it in reverse right now and there's no knowing whether it'll work or not. History dictates that it takes a rare talent to make that happen (Warrior was one of those - sorry I keep bringing him up, but Warrior and Goldberg managed to capture fans in a way that Roman can't, or hasn't just yet). So far, Roman has only given us very small signs that he's actually that strong and needs much more time at this point. Maybe they'll slow it down a little. Protect him more instead of putting him in squash matches right away. But by squashing Henry, they've already hindered the "face squashes jobber" push. 

Who do they put him in singles matches now? Does he work through the system or get directly put into the main event? Is he the real opponent for Cena? But at the same time, is he big enough yet to be a legit threat to the main eventers? They've put him in an awkward spot where he's too big for everyone that's not Cena/Bryan/Orton/Batista/Lesnar at this point, bit he's still not strong enough for those main eventers. 

It's been a confusing bit of booking that is picking up more and more chances of flopping completely each passing day. And the key component is that he has little to no connection with the fans at this point. That is the key to any wrestler's success - and it's not there. It's all a push with the hope that the push will develop the connection, but that will not be the result with Reigns.


----------



## Deptford

x78 said:


> Not really, Ambrose has been a main-eventer in every company he's been in, including FCW where I can only remember him winning two matches total, both against jobbers.
> 
> CM Punk jobbed on PPV for a year straight. Bryan was jobbed out like crazy and became the most over guy in the company. Wins aren't important if your gimmick doesn't rely on them.


Ambrose is a god like heel who can eat pins and not look bad while doing it ever. His character is built to eat pins and it comes off organically so I agree with you there but the real question is if they decide to use him in the mid card or closer to the main event scene.


----------



## Kratosx23

x78 said:


> Not really, Ambrose has been a main-eventer in every company he's been in, including FCW where I can only remember him winning two matches total, both against jobbers.
> 
> CM Punk jobbed on PPV for a year straight. Bryan was jobbed out like crazy and became the most over guy in the company. Wins aren't important if your gimmick doesn't rely on them.


Well he ain't gonna be a main eventer in this one, that's for damn sure. 

Punk wasn't a main eventer when he jobbed on PPV for a year straight and he had to threaten to quit when they were paper thin to get a push, and then he was booked strongly, and Daniel Bryan was pure luck and circumstance, and they've been trying to make sure he doesn't stay over for the last 8 or 9 months. Not to mention, they only have one world title now which means Roman Reigns is gonna be the only new guy on the roster who touches that belt for around a decade. If he's booked like a geek he's gonna fail, especially because losers don't get mic time and he's a guy who relies on mic work to get over, he ain't getting over the way Cesaro did. They're gonna book him into the ground like they did with Ziggler.


----------



## x78

Reaper Jones said:


> A slight disagreement here. He was very credible to me up until his last match with Big E. That was turning into a very good feud and again the WWE dropped the ball on that. He was coming across as a legit winning champion by that match. Also, if you remember, there was a time when even while in the faction, each member would come out on their own for their singles match. That too added extensively to Ambrose's credibility as a singles competitor and legit US Champion.
> 
> I don't know much about the indy days of Ambrose since I only started watching the WWE against in 2013, so based on that my impression of Ambrose was only what they had shown me in the WWE.
> 
> At the same time, there have been other pushes as well. Bryan is protected as fuck and yet he's the most over guy in the roster. It's partly because of his protective booking and partly because of his talent, but mostly due to how he has been able to ingratiate himself to the fans himself in the end. When people watch the show for a longer period of time, ultimately they either like the person or they don't.
> 
> I'll draw the Brett Hart vs Austin analogy here. Up until that fateful match which caused and organic double-turn, Brett was the Hero but the way that match transpired and was booked (and this is where booking can have unpredictable results), Austin came out looking like a face.
> 
> At this point, there's no significant "magic" happening around Reigns and it seems like they're trying to make it happen and trying a little too hard. He's at a weird cusp where people are either going to buy him as a legit face or they're not. It's either going to take a big match against an uppercarder, or not. But the thing is, that since Reigns' limitations as a talent far outweigh the strength of his booking, it's not working as well as it should.
> 
> When I watch wrestling, even when I know the outcome of a particular match, I like to be thrown for a loop either during, or just before a match that there might be potential for a swerve. Since SVS, whether the dirtsheets claim or not, there just hasn't been that element of surprise around The Shield's booking at all. Not even in the slightest. Since the match they lost to Punk as a unit (which was well booked too because it didn't make the Shield look weak despite taking the loss in a handicap match), it's just been a Reigns juggernaut without a mix of reality thrown in.
> 
> The problem is that Reigns _isn't _as strong as they're making him out to be. He may be becoming a fan favourite of first ever watchers or people that are brand spanking new to wrestling, but to me, he's an old act with a borrowed finisher. Just an aside to his finisher, he has a good spear no doubt, but whenever I see him do it, I'm immediately reminded of Goldberg and Edge (Edge being a far superior talent than Reigns is at this point). It took me a while to buy into Edge as a main eventer too btw, but his rise was organic and he got over with the fans first before he got the push.
> 
> Reigns is getting a push before he's gotten over with the fans ... They're doing it in reverse right now and there's no knowing whether it'll work or not. History dictates that it takes a rare talent to make that happen (Warrior was one of those - sorry I keep bringing him up, but Warrior and Goldberg managed to capture fans in a way that Roman can't, or hasn't just yet). So far, Roman has only given us very small signs that he's actually that strong and needs much more time at this point. Maybe they'll slow it down a little. Protect him more instead of putting him in squash matches right away. But by squashing Henry, they've already hindered the "face squashes jobber" push.
> 
> Who do they put him in singles matches now? Does he work through the system or get directly put into the main event? Is he the real opponent for Cena? But at the same time, is he big enough yet to be a legit threat to the main eventers? They've put him in an awkward spot where he's too big for everyone that's not Cena/Bryan/Orton/Batista/Lesnar at this point, bit he's still not strong enough for those main eventers.
> 
> It's been a confusing bit of booking that is picking up more and more chances of flopping completely each passing day. And the key component is that he has little to no connection with the fans at this point. That is the key to any wrestler's success - and it's not there. It's all a push with the hope that the push will develop the connection, but that will not be the result with Reigns.


There is no 'magic' happening right now because Reigns is not yet receiving a singles push, he's just being primed for one. He's being booked in a way that will capture peoples attention so that when he does break out and receive a push he will be in a position where the fans already know about him and can get behind him. It would be much worse if they continued to push The Shield as they were doing and then randomly started giving Reigns a superpush once the group split, that absolutely would be forced. And I can understand your frustration if you think that this is it, this is what we're supposed to be getting behind, but it's not. The aim right now is just to attract attention and establish Reigns' credibility. He's being pushed slowly in the right way to allow him to be successful as a singles star. As for Ambrose, he'll be fine, seriously. The guy is unlike any other talent I've ever seen.


----------



## Reaper

Deptford said:


> Ambrose is a god like heel who can eat pins and not look bad while doing it ever. His character is built to eat pins and it comes off organically so I agree with you there but the real question is if they decide to use him in the mid card or closer to the main event scene.


He needs _serious _mic time for that ... Only hope he has is to get the mic on a consistent basis. Will the WWE give it to him? I don't know for sure. But given what his mic work could've been against Bray but wasn't is an indicator to me that that's the sign of things to come for Ambrose.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Check out them guns!









This is too cute.









I just love Dean's body type. Big strong arms/upper half, narrow waist, plump ass. :ass
Dem cheekbones, tho.











Yeah CHEERLEADER GOGOGO!









That look Seth is giving off. So cute.




JacqSparrow said:


> :lmao Does Dean's expression in the drawing represent your feelings on the show, Caly? At any rate, the doodle is lovely (Y)


No haha. I was just drawing something based off of his butthurt when Roman won the match.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Sorry but the Roman character is becoming fake and unrealistic.

And I'm not Inde fan:

I never seen a Inde match

I am fan of John Cena and Randy Orton

I do not care about Bryan

WWE is trying Roman be the center of attention, but is making everyone talk about Dean (bad or good, does not matter in his case, because he is a heel)

People are more connected with Dean than Roman, and WWE is helping that this happens even without WWE wanting.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I just love Dean's body type. Big strong arms/upper half, narrow waist, plump ass. :ass
> Dem cheekbones, tho.


You can really appreciate how tall Dean is in this shot.



> Yeah CHEERLEADER GOGOGO!


I love Cheerleader's enthusiasm and how it contrasted nicely with Dean's butthurt. Dean's expressions were priceless though.



> That look Seth is giving off. So cute.


Seth shut your mouth my dear. Your thirst is showing :lol


----------



## CM Jewels

They're going to make me dislike Roman and I don't want that to happen. Him being featured so prominently front and center is starting to wear on me.

WWE doesn't know how to hide their affection for certain guys. Just let it be more natural, Jesus.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> You can really appreciate how tall Dean is in this shot.
> 
> 
> I love Cheerleader's enthusiasm and how it contrasted nicely with Dean's butthurt. Dean's expressions were priceless though.
> Seth shut your mouth my dear. Your thirst is showing :lol


Both he and Cesaro are pretty tall. Cesaro's raw strength just amazes me.

Yeah I had a feeling that Dean wouldn't be too amused to see Rome win, but Dean always knows how to exceed my expectations. :lol

And Seth...Seth just can't contain himself. It's adorable.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I saw RAW (more calmly).

They gave more importance Dean's reaction than Roman celebrations.
As always Dean tells the story.

We complained as Dean (Heel) is treated in comparision to Roman (Face), but this is normal by WWE. 
WWE treats Heels like shit. 
Randy Orton and Dean Ambrose are the best examples.

People do not care about Roman, but care about The Shield vs Wyatt Family, this was proven yesterday at RAW.

Can I have a Dean vs Bryan??? 
I do not like Bryan regarding his promos and stories, but I love his matches.
And I Love Dean Ambrose.

PS: Renee Young, you can not smile in The Shield interviews.
I know it's hard to have Dean Ambrose behave like a child , but you gotta be strong.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Both he and Cesaro are pretty tall. Cesaro's raw strength just amazes me.
> 
> Yeah I had a feeling that Dean wouldn't be too amused to see Rome win, but Dean always knows how to exceed my expectations. :lol
> 
> And Seth...Seth just can't contain himself. It's adorable.


Cesaro is pretty amazing on the whole. On a side note my country just got rocked by an earthquake. Which is unusual because we don't do earthquakes.




SóniaPortugal said:


> Can I have a Dean vs Bryan
> I do not like Bryan regarding his promos and stories, but I love his matches.
> And I Love Dean Ambrose.
> 
> People do not care about Roman, but care about The Shield vs Wyatt Family, this was proven yesterday at RAW.


I guess you missed the Roman chants then or your volume was convieniantly turned down. It's fine that you don't like him but right now you just sound silly.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Cesaro is pretty amazing on the whole. On a side note my country just got rocked by an earthquake. Which is unusual because we don't do earthquakes.


I don't feel quite as strongly for him as others do, but he still amazes me. That sucks about the earthquake. I would be so scared if one had hit us. At least in my area, the magnitude doesn't get too high.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh we do earthquakes all the time :lmao Not where I live currently, but back in my hometown they're pretty common. I've gotten so used to them I stay indoors waiting for them to pass :lol

Missed RAW, gotta check it out on Dailymotion. What to look out for other than Cesaro/Cena?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Shield and Wyatts had their time, but it was pretty much just another stand off. There was a big brawl at the end, though.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SubZero3:16 said:


> I guess you missed the Roman chants then or your volume was convieniantly turned down. It's fine that you don't like him but right now you just sound silly.



During his match 

Compared to what happened when three members of The Shield were face to face with The Wyatt family, they are nothing.
That's what I meant.

I have no problem with Roman.
I just think that WWE is exaggerating in his superpsuh and I could be wrong but it will fail 
Hurting Roman


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Ambrose going crazy after Roman's match. :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh we do earthquakes all the time :lmao Not where I live currently, but back in my hometown they're pretty common. I've gotten so used to them I stay indoors waiting for them to pass :lol
> 
> Missed RAW, gotta check it out on Dailymotion. What to look out for other than Cesaro/Cena?


Yeah my country doesn't do that. The most abnormal weather activity we get is maybe a tail end of a hurricane. The last quake was back in 2007 from an underwater volcano off one of another island.



Calahart said:


> Shield and Wyatts had their time, but it was pretty much just another stand off. There was a big brawl at the end, though.


I would've prefered if Shield/Wyatts had kinda worked together and cleared the ring of everyone leaving just them and then going at it since they're the real main event and all.

ETA: It was a 6.7 quake


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Seeing you guys talk about the weather, I do not know what to do.:$

Because The rest of the world with serious problems because of the weather.
And we, Portuguese, complain because in Portugal there is wind and rain during the winter fpalm


----------



## SubZero3:16

SóniaPortugal said:


> Seeing you guys talk about the weather, I do not know what to do.:$
> 
> Because The rest of the world with serious problems because of the weather.
> And we, Portuguese, complain because in Portugal there is wind and rain during the winter fpalm


Don't worry. My country complains when the rain falls too hard.


----------



## Srdjan99

Ambrose creeping the hell out of Renee










ROMAN REIGNS ONE-ARM SUPLEX ON MARK HENRY :mark:. HOW THE HECK CAN YOU PERFORM A SAMOAN DROP WITH ONLY ONE HAND ON MARK HENRY, ROMAN?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Srdjan99 said:


> Ambrose creeping the hell out of Renee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROMAN REIGNS ONE-ARM SUPLEX ON MARK HENRY :mark:. HOW THE HECK CAN YOU PERFORM A SAMOAN DROP WITH ONLY ONE HAND ON MARK HENRY, ROMAN?


Yeah I thought that was pretty cool. The boy takes his vitamins.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Why in The Shield interviews with Renee, is Dean in one side and Romans/Seth on the other?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Coz Roman and Seth are best friends. Until Seth turns on him of course.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Srdjan99 said:


> ROMAN REIGNS ONE-ARM SUPLEX ON MARK HENRY :mark:. HOW THE HECK CAN YOU PERFORM A SAMOAN DROP WITH ONLY ONE HAND ON MARK HENRY, ROMAN?


As Leakee, he did a double Samoan drop on Seth and Dean.











He's just a BOSS like that.


----------



## p862011

in my opinion i think dean Ambrose needs to step his game up he was the leader of the group he got the most promo time and a singles title and gets the most singles matches he got to work with kofi,ziggler, and rvd on ppv but he isn't standing out i dont think he has had match that i would say was even very good yet

he has essentially let roman reigns outshine him both roman and rollins as a tag team were having better matches as a tag team than dean has as singles not to mention roman and seth are more flashy in the ring while dean is more old school brawling style even dean's finisher is nothing to write home about

i like dean alot but he needs to step his game up


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Check out them guns!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is too cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love Dean's body type. Big strong arms/upper half, narrow waist, plump ass. :ass
> Dem cheekbones, tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah CHEERLEADER GOGOGO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That look Seth is giving off. So cute.
> 
> 
> 
> No haha. I was just drawing something based off of his butthurt when Roman won the match.


Sethie is always the sweetest :lol


And Dean's cheekbones...there's a reason why I wake up to that man's face on my phone...after Seth's of course 




SubZero3:16 said:


> Cesaro is pretty amazing on the whole. On a side note my country just got rocked by an earthquake. Which is unusual because we don't do earthquakes.


 were you affected?




SubZero3:16 said:


> Don't worry. My country complains when the rain falls too hard.


:lol anyone who complains about rain falling too hard should come live here. We've set records for rainfall. I've actually used a life raft to cross a street once.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

p862011 said:


> in my opinion i think dean Ambrose needs to step his game up he was the leader of the group he got the most promo time and a singles title and gets the most singles matches he got to work with kofi,ziggler, and rvd on ppv but he isn't standing out i dont think he has had match that i would say was even very good yet
> 
> he has essentially let roman reigns outshine him both roman and rollins as a tag team were having better matches as a tag team than dean has as singles not to mention roman and seth are more flashy in the ring while dean is more old school brawling style even dean's finisher is nothing to write home about
> 
> i like dean alot but he needs to step his game up











Ambrose is doing fine in his role.

-ahem-




























I am so glad I'm by myself out here.










Welp...































:banderas :lmao :banderas


----------



## Frantics

p862011 said:


> in my opinion i think dean Ambrose needs to step his game up he was the leader of the group he got the most promo time and a singles title and gets the most singles matches he got to work with kofi,ziggler, and rvd on ppv but he isn't standing out i dont think he has had match that i would say was even very good yet
> 
> he has essentially let roman reigns outshine him both roman and rollins as a tag team were having better matches as a tag team than dean has as singles not to mention roman and seth are more flashy in the ring while dean is more old school brawling style even dean's finisher is nothing to write home about
> 
> i like dean alot but he needs to step his game up


Well to be honest, he hasn't really gotten to shine and of course they are outdoing him because wwe isn't letting him go all out yet and they don't want dean to outshine Roman, so right now Dean is doing what he is supposed to do, I'm sure once they split then wwe will let him go out into his character or they could just forget about his character which I don't want to happen but we will see, my cousin is Lance storm and now works inside the wwe so I think I know what I am saying


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> were you affected?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nah I'm fine. But some scarier shit happened. On my way to work I pressed my brakes and nothing. My brakes completely failed on me. So I managed to pull off into a carpark next to a beach. So I'm here waiting on my mechanic.  At least sea looks nice.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Aww damn sorry about that Zero. I hope you make it through this soon.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Aww damn sorry about that Zero. I hope you make it through this soon.


Thanks babe. I think I just stuck my arm in something wet and gross on the picnic table, ewww.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eww nasty! Go wash yo arm! :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Eww nasty! Go wash yo arm! :lol


Where? In the ocean? :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

:side:....:side:...yes...:side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> :side:....:side:...yes...:side:


:lol I dont want to arrive at work smelling like salt water :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> :lol I dont want to arrive at work smelling like salt water :lol


Alright, well here's something to keep ya occupied. :banderas



Spoiler: :banderas x10
































































































Fuckin tumblr I'm rollin right now.










The thirst is strong with Seth.


----------



## Boliever

I'm currently worried about Seth. He's the poor child that'd totally oblivious of the turmoil between papa Reigns and mama Ambrose, how's he going to cope when they break up?


----------



## Telos

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Ambrose going crazy after Roman's match. :banderas


I cracked up so hard at that. :lol His tantrums are the best. His "ya gotta be shittin' me" face, followed by attacking an already beaten down Henry.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Alright, well here's something to keep ya occupied. :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :banderas x10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckin tumblr I'm rollin right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thirst is strong with Seth.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao *dead*

If that actually came up on the screen :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao I needed that Cali, thank you!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Boliever said:


> I'm currently worried about Seth. He's the poor child that'd totally oblivious of the turmoil between papa Reigns and mama Ambrose, how's he going to cope when they break up?


With lots of ice cream.


----------



## Telos

That's scary Zero about the car, I'm glad you're okay.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> I cracked up so hard at that. :lol His tantrums are the best. His "ya gotta be shittin' me" face, followed by attacking an already beaten down Henry.


_That's our Dean!_ :ambrose3



SubZero3:16 said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao *dead*
> 
> If that actually came up on the screen :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao I needed that Cali, thank you!


No problem! I figured that would help a bit. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> That's scary Zero about the car, I'm glad you're okay.


Thanks Telos. I'm fine. I was in slow traffic so it wasn't too bad. I was lucky it wasn't when I was coming down the steep hill that usually take but I had passed it already.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ugh god just imagining...

I remember when my first car broke down, the first things to fail were my breaks. It sucked. I'm glad you're safe as well.


----------



## Jammy

Another RAW another unhealthy amount of attention showered on Roman Reigns. 

The Shield is basically just Roman Reigns and his two flunkies.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Ugh god just imagining...
> 
> I remember when my first car broke down, the first things to fail were my breaks. It sucked. I'm glad you're safe as well.


Thanks babe. Now onto Chamber :mark: :mark: Smackdown better deliver some promos.


----------



## DareDevil

Did you guys had fun on the chat yesterday? I missed it and I still need to watch Raw.


----------



## tbp82

Srdjan99 said:


> Ambrose creeping the hell out of Renee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROMAN REIGNS ONE-ARM SUPLEX ON MARK HENRY :mark:. HOW THE HECK CAN YOU PERFORM A SAMOAN DROP WITH ONLY ONE HAND ON MARK HENRY, ROMAN?


The Rock performed the samoan drop just like that with the one arm.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Samoan drops are piss easy to do. its one of the easiest lifts followed by just falling backwards.

you can even see in the gif that Henry is doing a mega job posting off Reigns.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DID SOMEONE SAY ROMAN REIGNS??













SubZero3:16 said:


> Thanks babe. Now onto Chamber :mark: :mark: Smackdown better deliver some promos.


Damn right! I gotts to get my fix of Dean promos and combine that with a Bray promo...

:banderas




DareDevil said:


> Did you guys had fun on the chat yesterday? I missed it and I still need to watch Raw.


Yeah it was another usual chat session. Filled with marking and thirsting.


----------



## DareDevil

Jammy said:


> Another RAW another unhealthy amount of attention showered on Roman Reigns.
> 
> *The Shield is basically just Roman Reigns and his two flunkies*.


:lmao the sad thing is, is true.


----------



## tbp82

Just wondering what you guys think we'll get from The Shield on Smackdown Friday. Do you think they get Mark Henry again. Honestly if WWE is going with a Triple Threat then I think they should put Seth vs. Mark Henry and *gulp* have Seth get the win thus making Roman and Seth being able to beat Mark but Dean not being able to beat Mark. But, that's what I think should happen but here's what I think will happen. A six man match with The Shield getting a win over a random trio and then The Wyatts cut a promo on them and Shield returns the favor later in a Wyatt match.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> Samoan drops are piss easy to do. its one of the easiest lifts followed by just falling backwards.
> 
> you can even see in the gif that Henry is doing a mega job posting off Reigns.


Then why don't you go and do a one harm lift with someone that's Henry's size then if it's so easy? Your bitterness against Reigns is bordering on sad levels now.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> Just wondering what you guys think we'll get from The Shield on Smackdown Friday. Do you think they get Mark Henry again. Honestly if WWE is going with a Triple Threat then I think they should put Seth vs. Mark Henry and *gulp* have Seth get the win thus making Roman and Seth being able to beat Mark but Dean not being able to beat Mark. But, that's what I think should happen but here's what I think will happen. A six man match with The Shield getting a win over a random trio and then The Wyatts cut a promo on them and Shield returns the favor later in a Wyatt match.


If Seth performs the blackout on Mark :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

What was, once, a cohesive powerhouse of a unit...I'd say the Shield is basically:

*Roman Reigns* - The one who is finally realizing and accepting his true potential which is partly his greatest strength and, possibly, his greatest weakness as well.
*Dean Ambrose* - The one, still titled the leader of the group, who feels threatened by Roman's show of power. As unstable as he is he continues to try to keep it together. Seems to fail more and more each week, though.
*Seth Rollins* - The one trying to keep everything together. He tells Dean what he wants to hear, but also seemingly getting more and more tired of Dean's shit at the same time. Drifting more and more towards Roman.

I see a blend of three different personalities finally clashing. It's human nature folks and chances are good it's going to get ugly for those three when shit hits the fan. It's the kind of drama the WWE always needs.

_"Roman and his two flunkies."_
Please.


----------



## tbp82

SubZero3:16 said:


> Then why don't you go and do a one harm lift with someone that's Henry's size then if it's so easy? Your bitterness against Reigns is bordering on sad levels now.


It's hard not to come to Reigns defense when people make those kinda arguments against him. I've been getting into to many of those conversations lately. I needa to sit back and enjoy what we have left of The Shield as a group and also Roman's future more and less getting into silly arguments with other posters that won't really matter because Roman's already EARNED the push he's getting.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> What was, once, a cohesive powerhouse of a unit...I'd say the Shield is basically:
> 
> Roman Reigns - The one who is finally realizing and accepting his true potential which is partly his greatest strength and, possibly, his greatest weakness as well.
> Dean Ambrose - The one, still titled the leader of the group, who feels threatened by Roman's show of power. As unstable as he is he continues to try to keep it together. Seems to fail more and more each week, though.
> Seth Rollins - The one trying to keep everything together. He tells Dean what he wants to hear, but also seemingly getting more and more tired of Dean's shit at the same time.
> 
> I see a blend of three different personalities finally clashing. It's human nature folks and chances are good it's going to get ugly for those three when shit hits the fan. It's the kind of drama the WWE always needs.
> 
> _"Roman and his two flunkies."_


Exactly. The different personalities are starting come out. When I talk to casual fans they like Seth, they think he's cool and they think Ambrose is weird :lol Which is what they are trying to portray anyhow. If anyone has flunkies it's Bray Wyatt not the Shield members.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Exactly. The different personalities are starting come out. When I talk to casual fans they like Seth, they think he's cool and they think Ambrose is weird :lol Which is what they are trying to portray anyhow. *If anyone has flunkies it's Bray Wyatt not the Shield members*.


Pretty much and that's not even an insult at the Wyatts.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> It's hard not to come to Reigns defense when people make those kinda arguments against him. I've been getting into to many of those conversations lately. I needa to sit back and enjoy what we have left of The Shield as a group and also Roman's future more and less getting into silly arguments with other posters that won't really matter because Roman's already EARNED the push he's getting.


I mean it's fine if you don't like him and it's fine if you think he doesn't deserve to be pushed because you think someone else deserves it. But picking at things that are perfectly fine about the guy because your favourite isn't in the spot sounds really petty and doesn't come off well on your favourite's behalf. I agree with you, I'm just going to sit back and let everything run it's course.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Agreed. I don't get upset when someone says they don't like Roman. I'm not even really upset now, but (right or wrong) I will speak up against some of the insane claims some people make. Make a thread to bash Roman for smiling? The fuck out of here. :lol


----------



## Amber B

Calahart said:


>


That waist is snatched to the damn gods. Jesus.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Amber B said:


> That waist is snatched to the damn gods. Jesus.


No doubt.









I love the way the belt looks on him too. 
As sexy as it is for the belt to dangle from his crotch, when he wears it properly, it just hangs off his waist in a perfect way to emphasize his physique.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> Check out them guns!


Check out dat earring bro :lmao
He used to wear some A+ stuff back in HWA days

-

So glad I wasn't in here for Ambrose and Reigns bullshit drama.

Can I just say to the people who keep bringing up the size thing, have you been to show and saw these two stand next to each other away from tv, because when you do see them with your own eyes you will know that they are the same height and Ambrose packs shit ton of muscle.

I just want to say camera angles really are fucking magical aren't they RE: everyone saying Reigns is bigger  :lol

Not taking anything away from Reigns either because he has come on leaps and fucking bounds. Credit where credit is due. 

They play their own, individual roles, perfectly. 
Ambrose's character isn't made to go on the same sort of run as Reigns' character is.
They are trying to build two completely different ends of the spectrum in these two.
Reigns' is going down the typical baby face route, whilst Ambrose is doing the complete opposite and heading straight for that dirty and cheap heel. 

To be honest these two are the guys are going to face off so you want to them be as far apart as possible. 

Last night was fantastic to emphasise what I have just said. Ambrose cheaply trying to find his spot and Reigns' laughing at this cheap pathetic way of trying to show that he is strong by kicking a man whilst he is down (faces don't kick men whilst they are down ya know). 

Still think they missed a trick last night though by not having live mic time with The Shield/Wyatts. Seriously would've been epic. 

All in all still pumped for EC and still buying the PPV just for this match alone (I never by EC btw cos it's a throwaway for me 9 times out of 10)


----------



## Kratosx23

> Can I just say to the people who keep bringing up the size thing, have you been to show and saw these two stand next to each other away from tv, because when you do see them with your own eyes you will know that they are the same height and Ambrose packs shit ton of muscle.


Well then that just makes it even dumber that they won't push him.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Exactly. The different personalities are starting come out. When I talk to casual fans they like Seth, they think he's cool and they think Ambrose is weird :lol Which is what they are trying to portray anyhow. If anyone has flunkies it's Bray Wyatt not the Shield members.


Well, that's the point. The stable is called the Wyatt Family, we knew the deal from day one with them. With The Shield, they're supposed to be equals, but they might as well be called the Reigns Family at this point, because that's the way they're booked. Ambrose and Rollins are being portrayed like two guys who can't tie their own shoelaces together without Reigns' help. The only Shield that exists anymore is Reigns being the metaphorical Shield that saves their asses every single time they're gonna fail at getting their job done.


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> *They play their own, individual roles, perfectly.
> Ambrose's character isn't made to go on the same sort of run as Reigns' character is.
> They are trying to build two completely different ends of the spectrum in these two.
> Reigns' is going down the typical baby face route, whilst Ambrose is doing the complete opposite and heading straight for that dirty and cheap heel.*
> 
> To be honest these two are the guys are going to face off so you want to them be as far apart as possible.
> 
> Last night was fantastic to emphasise what I have just said. Ambrose cheaply trying to find his spot and Reigns' laughing at this cheap pathetic way of trying to show that he is strong by kicking a man whilst he is down (faces don't kick men whilst they are down ya know).
> 
> Still think they missed a trick last night though by not having live mic time with The Shield/Wyatts. Seriously would've been epic.
> 
> All in all still pumped for EC and still buying the PPV just for this match alone (I never by EC btw cos it's a throwaway for me 9 times out of 10)


Agreed. Yes they were all equals at the start, but what some people fail to realize is that something like that simply cannot realistically last. It would get much too stale. At least this way things are getting more and more interesting with each week. Neither of the two men look weak. They're just all showing their vulnerabilities. They are no longer perfect robots. Their human nature is getting the best of them all. It's just in different ways.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Jammy said:


> Another RAW another unhealthy amount of attention showered on Roman Reigns.
> 
> The Shield is basically just Roman Reigns and his two flunkies.




I thought so too, but now I see things differently.

The Shield is Face (Roman) vs Heel (Dean. 
Roman and Dean are being handled as Face and Heel.
Roman (Face) = strong, good
Dean (Heel) = weak, bad
Just see how others Heels are treated (Randy Orton).

I am yet to understand what Seth is, but I am inclined to Face.

At the beginning I thought that The Shield breakup would be Roman vs Dean/Seth, but now think it will be Dean vs. Roman/Seth.


----------



## Kratosx23

Calahart said:


> Agreed. Yes they were all equals at the start, but what some people fail to realize is that something like that simply cannot realistically last. It would get much too stale. At least this way things are getting more and more interesting with each week.


Yeah, it's REAL interesting watching the guy who sucks get the massive push.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well then that just makes it even dumber that they won't push him.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's the point. The stable is called the Wyatt Family, we knew the deal from day one with them. With The Shield, they're supposed to be equals, but they might as well be called the Reigns Family at this point, because that's the way they're booked. Ambrose and Rollins are being portrayed like two guys who can't tie their own shoelaces together without Reigns' help. The only Shield that exists anymore is Reigns being the metaphorical Shield that saves their asses every single time they're gonna fail at getting their job done.


Well I've noticed Rollins saving the matches lots of times as well most noticeably last week in the title match against Henry. But I guess you just see what you want to see.


----------



## Kratosx23

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well I've noticed Rollins saving the matches lots of times as well most noticeably last week in the title match against Henry. But I guess you just see what you want to see.


That's not what I'm talking about, by saving their asses. I mean helping them win, because they can never get it done on their own. Breaking the pin up doesn't matter. And no, THIS ISN'T WHAT I WANT TO SEE. AT ALL.

In either case, surprise, surprise, it's always Ambrose that he's saving. One guess who's getting Zack Ryder'd when the group splits.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, it's REAL interesting watching that stud get the massive push.


I never thought I'd see this side of you.


----------



## tbp82

Calahart said:


> Agreed. Yes they were all equals at the start, but what some people fail to realize is that something like that simply cannot realistically last. It would get much too stale. At least this way things are getting more and more interesting with each week. Neither of the two men look week. They're just all showing their vulnerabilities. Their own nature is getting the best of them because they're no longer perfect robots.


There has to be a standout because if everyone is the same thats kinda pointless. Someone has to be put in the position to stand out.


----------



## Rugrat

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, it's REAL interesting watching the guy who sucks get the massive push.


I dislike both Reigns and Ambrose, but prefer Reigns, because at least the spear looks good. Dean Ambrose has demonstrated nothing more than silly faces since coming to the main roster.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's not what I'm talking about, by saving their asses. I mean helping them win, because they can never get it done on their own. Breaking the pin up doesn't matter. And no, THIS ISN'T WHAT I WANT TO SEE. AT ALL.
> 
> In either case, surprise, surprise, it's always Ambrose that he's saving. One guess who's getting Zack Ryder'd when the group splits.


My that support for your favourite. Who needs haters with fans like you? And Dean isn't no Zack Ryder. For one he doesn't annoy me and two he is way better in every aspect.


----------



## Kratosx23

RugbyRat said:


> I dislike both Reigns and Ambrose, but prefer Reigns, because at least the spear looks good. Dean Ambrose has demonstrated nothing more than silly faces since coming to the main roster.


And that's exactly what the WWE counted on from the beginning. You're getting conned and you don't even realize it. Ambrose has been marginalized from day one to make sure that Reigns doesn't come off looking like the embarassment he otherwise would. It's like when they brought back Rock and toned him down 10 notches so that Cena could hang at his level.



> My that support for your favourite. Who needs haters with fans like you? And Dean isn't no Zack Ryder. For one he doesn't annoy me and two he is way better in every aspect.


How the fuck am I not supporting him? It's not a lack of support for him, it's a lack of faith in the idiots in charge to push the right talent. Watch what goes on, it's right in front of your face. I'm usually right about this kind of stuff, you know. 

Fine, then he's gonna be Damien Sandow when the group splits, not Zack Ryder. He'll be an insanely talented jobber.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well I've noticed Rollins saving the matches lots of times as well most noticeably last week in the title match against Henry. But I guess you just see what you want to see.


Not to sound like I'm in total agreement or anything with Pyro, but I think what he means is this kind of thing:

Ambrose gets beaten down by Henry. Rollins saves the title for him, but then he gets tossed around by Henry too. Henry only goes down when Reigns spears him. So Reigns was the one really solving the problem by that point.

Then this week Reigns beats Henry within minutes with not all that much trouble, either.

I'm not saying Reigns doesn't deserve any push he gets. God knows the guy does. But it's the particulars of how it's being done that I think raise the most ire from people like Pyro who aren't as high on Reigns as others are.

Me personally, I have no problem with Reigns being pushed as long as Ambrose and Rollins get their spotlights too. But knowing WWE creative, it's going to end up as "Reigns bitches the both of them then goes on to mega-stardom" which I don't think is anywhere near the best way to play the inevitable conclusion of the Shield's breakup.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Calahart said:


> Agreed. Yes they were all equals at the start, but what some people fail to realize is that something like that simply cannot realistically last. It would get much too stale. At least this way things are getting more and more interesting with each week. Neither of the two men look weak. They're just all showing their vulnerabilities. They are no longer perfect robots. Their human nature is getting the best of them all. It's just in different ways.


I just don't want Reigns to be seen as so far ahead of them that it looks ridiculous for them to have ever teamed in the first place. I get that they want to push him, I'm not really happy that its at a level so much higher than the other two. I think some said when the Shield first came around that they were just a vehicle to get Reigns over and its starting to show more and more. It would just be a waste if Seth and Dean end up in Ziggler/Sandow status due to Reigns push and the lack of attention to their characters. I liked Roman, still do, but the degree at which he's put above the other two is detrimental to them (perhaps not Ambrose because he's a heel for a long time) and will be if they don't get beneficial booking after the split.


----------



## Kratosx23

Reservoir Angel said:


> Not to sound like I'm in total agreement or anything with Pyro, but I think what he means is this kind of thing:
> 
> Ambrose gets beaten down by Henry. Rollins saves the title for him, but then he gets tossed around by Henry too. Henry only goes down when Reigns spears him. So Reigns was the one really solving the problem by that point.
> 
> Then this week Reigns beats Henry within minutes with not all that much trouble, either.
> 
> I'm not saying Reigns doesn't deserve any push he gets. God knows the guy does. But it's the particulars of how it's being done that I think raise the most ire from people like Pyro who aren't as high on Reigns as others are.
> 
> Me personally, I have no problem with Reigns being pushed as long as Ambrose and Rollins get their spotlights too. But knowing WWE creative, it's going to end up as "Reigns bitches the both of them then goes on to mega-stardom" which I don't think is anywhere near the best way to play the inevitable conclusion of the Shield's breakup.


Oh my god, FUCKING THANK YOU. Somebody with common sense actually gets it.

This push is making me absolutely hate Reigns. If they're gonna push Reigns then at least push Ambrose too, I could live with that. But they're not doing that and they're not going to do that.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

The problem in all this is that Dean is ready to be Heel, and Roman is not ready to be the kind of face that WWE wants. 

Dean is one of the best WWE Heels (TOP 3: Randy Orton, Bray Wyatt and Dean Ambrose) 
Roman is not one the best WWE Faces.

This situation is not working as well WWE would like because Dean as Heel is far superior to Roman as Face.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Maybe it was merely a vehicle. :draper2

Regardless, Dean and Seth have been contributing a mass amount to that vehicle ride. They look like they're having a blast. I've said it before and I'll say it again. I don't know this is gonna happen (no one can truly know 100% what will come of all this), but I believe there has got to be some sort of reward. There's no way I can envision Dean and Seth being tossed aside. They're far too talented. Roman wouldn't have come this far without them.

:banderas at Dean getting the rhyder treatment. If Dean gets massively over it's going to be organically and not through some youtube show. He has something that almost no one else on the roster has. If he does wind up failing, then it's because too many people are too blind to realize what he can offer. I sound like a broken record in saying this, but I'm just gonna kick back and stay optimistic.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's not what I'm talking about, by saving their asses. I mean helping them win, because they can never get it done on their own. Breaking the pin up doesn't matter. And no, THIS ISN'T WHAT I WANT TO SEE. AT ALL.
> 
> In either case, surprise, surprise, it's always Ambrose that he's saving. One guess who's getting Zack Ryder'd when the group splits.


Every time someone says Ambrose is going to get Zack Ryder'd or buried I cannot help but :lol I don't think he would let himself get to that stage of the game. As someone who has worked on the indies and essentially wrote his own path, do you really think he going to sit there and not utilise every single person/outlet he has on offer to him whilst in a company such as WWE? He has people who he can bounce ideas off, he has people he can learn from, he has people he can turn to for advice. Seriously, like a never ending rainbow. 

Anyway, when you really, really get down to nitty gritty of it all, Ambrose has had what I call the "silent push" up until now because he has been given all the stand out moments. 

MITB match
Singles title (which okay at the moment doesn't mean shit but at the time this made him stand out against the other two)
Wrestled Undertaker

Let's not forget WWE were so high on Ambrose that he didn't even wrestle NXT TV unlike Reigns and Rollins. He was dark matched before either of the other two, he was put on overseas tours before the other two. They knew he didn't need to be down in developmental any longer than necessary. In some ways you could say The Shield was made for Ambrose to get on the main roster when the Foley thing fell through and then Reigns upped his game big time and it flipped on its head and became something that could push Reigns higher up the food chain. 

To be honest, for me, Ambrose got The Shield over to begin with because they didn't do sweet FA other than run ins and promos. He talked them up and laid their foundation down to allow Reigns to sweep in at the end as I touched on before. In truth we all kinda knew this was always going to happen.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Every time someone says Ambrose is going to get Zack Ryder'd or buried I cannot help but :lol I don't think he would let himself get to that stage of the game. As someone who has worked on the indies and essentially wrote his own path, do you really think he going to sit there and not utilise every single person/outlet he has on offer to him whilst in a company such as WWE? He has people who he can bounce ideas off, he has people he can learn from, he has people he can turn to for advice. Seriously, like a never ending rainbow.
> 
> Anyway, when you really, really get down to nitty gritty of it all, Ambrose has had what I call the "silent push" up until now because he has been given all the stand out moments.
> 
> MITB match
> Singles title (which okay at the moment doesn't mean shit but at the time this made him stand out against the other two)
> Wrestled Undertaker
> 
> Let's not forget WWE were so high on Ambrose that he didn't even wrestle NXT TV unlike Reigns and Rollins. He was dark matched before either of the other two, he was put on overseas tours before the other two. They knew he didn't need to be down in developmental any longer than necessary. In some ways you could say The Shield was made for Ambrose to get on the main roster when the Foley thing fell through and then Reigns upped his game big time and it flipped on its head and became something that could push Reigns higher up the food chain.
> 
> To be honest, for me, Ambrose got The Shield over to begin with because they didn't do sweet FA other than run ins and promos. He talked them up and laid their foundation down to allow Reigns to sweep in at the end as I touched on before. In truth we all kinda knew this was always going to happen.


Exactly. They are not going to forget about the guy who they wanted to debut against Foley. First match against Undertaker? Who gets that nowadays. Who gives a fuck if most casuals can't remember that. It's obvious that the people in the back, the ones who control his career have big plans for him. The way I see it, the higher Reigns rises the more it contributes to the mental break down of the Dean Ambrose character. Instead of coming out full on loony against Foley, he gets his build to get there which is better story telling.


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Every time someone says Ambrose is going to get Zack Ryder'd or buried I cannot help but :lol I don't think he would let himself get to that stage of the game. As someone who has worked on the indies and essentially wrote his own path, do you really think he going to sit there and not utilise every single person/outlet he has on offer to him whilst in a company such as WWE? He has people who he can bounce ideas off, he has people he can learn from, he has people he can turn to for advice. Seriously, like a never ending rainbow.
> 
> Anyway, when you really, really get down to nitty gritty of it all, Ambrose has had what I call the "silent push" up until now because he has been given all the stand out moments.
> 
> MITB match
> Singles title (which okay at the moment doesn't mean shit but at the time this made him stand out against the other two)
> Wrestled Undertaker
> 
> Let's not forget WWE were so high on Ambrose that he didn't even wrestle NXT TV unlike Reigns and Rollins. He was dark matched before either of the other two, he was put on overseas tours before the other two. They knew he didn't need to be down in developmental any longer than necessary. In some ways you could say The Shield was made for Ambrose to get on the main roster when the Foley thing fell through and then Reigns upped his game big time and it flipped on its head and became something that could push Reigns higher up the food chain.
> 
> To be honest, for me, Ambrose got The Shield over to begin with because they didn't do sweet FA other than run ins and promos. He talked them up and laid their foundation down to allow Reigns to sweep in at the end as I touched on before. In truth we all kinda knew this was always going to happen.


:clap:clap:clap:clap
Fuck I wish I could have worded it like you did. I'm much too tired right now. I can't rep you yet so take my applause instead.




SubZero3:16 said:


> Exactly. They are not going to forget about the guy who they wanted to debut against Foley. First match against Undertaker? Who gets that nowadays. Who gives a fuck if most casuals can't remember that. It's obvious that the people in the back, the ones who control his career have big plans for him. The way I see it, the higher Reigns rises the more it contributes to the mental break down of the Dean Ambrose character. Instead of coming out full on loony against Foley, he gets his build to get there which is better story telling.


Yupyupyupyup


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Dean Ambrose is too good to be treated like Zack Ryder.

Actually Dean as a character is more developed than Roman.
Roman is, no offense, a generic face.

If you ask people to describe Dean and Roman.
People have more things to say about Dean (good and bad) because he links more with people.

After The Shield breakup.
WWE have to build a character for Roman.
Dean already has a well-known character.


----------



## Deptford

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh my god, FUCKING THANK YOU. Somebody with common sense actually gets it.
> 
> This push is making me absolutely hate Reigns. If they're gonna push Reigns then at least push Ambrose too, I could live with that. But they're not doing that and they're not going to do that.


I understand what you were saying too pyro :agree:

:genius


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Reservoir Angel said:


> Not to sound like I'm in total agreement or anything with Pyro, but I think what he means is this kind of thing:
> 
> Ambrose gets beaten down by Henry. Rollins saves the title for him, but then he gets tossed around by Henry too. Henry only goes down when Reigns spears him. So Reigns was the one really solving the problem by that point.
> 
> Then this week Reigns beats Henry within minutes with not all that much trouble, either.
> 
> I'm not saying Reigns doesn't deserve any push he gets. God knows the guy does. But it's the particulars of how it's being done that I think raise the most ire from people like Pyro who aren't as high on Reigns as others are.
> 
> Me personally, I have no problem with Reigns being pushed as long as Ambrose and Rollins get their spotlights too. But knowing WWE creative, it's going to end up as "Reigns bitches the both of them then goes on to mega-stardom" which I don't think is anywhere near the best way to play the inevitable conclusion of the Shield's breakup.


Okay, I can kinda see the point you're making here.

However, they are two completely different characters and I think people are missing this point too.

This is just typical face and heel behaviour.
Should it be that way? No, not really because it's so stereotypical that it hurts. But, its TV and more importantly, its TV for KIDS. Therefore, its gotta be dumbed down to shit. 

The bit you talked about them bitching out to him I would like to think wouldn't happened considering Reigns' growth has been a lot down to Ambrose and Rollins. This is why I think if these three do meet in someway you need a gimmick so that you don't get a particular stand out. Ladder match for the title maybe? Then the win isn't a pinfall victory meaning not one member looks like shit. We aren't left with a clear winner, a clear loser (the one who ate the pin) and a slightly lesser loser (just because they didn't eat the pin). 

The more I read your post the more I'm starting to agree, damnit! I'm trying to be positive here! fpalm:lmao


----------



## tbp82

tylermoxreigns said:


> Every time someone says Ambrose is going to get Zack Ryder'd or buried I cannot help but :lol I don't think he would let himself get to that stage of the game. As someone who has worked on the indies and essentially wrote his own path, do you really think he going to sit there and not utilise every single person/outlet he has on offer to him whilst in a company such as WWE? He has people who he can bounce ideas off, he has people he can learn from, he has people he can turn to for advice. Seriously, like a never ending rainbow.
> 
> Anyway, when you really, really get down to nitty gritty of it all, Ambrose has had what I call the "silent push" up until now because he has been given all the stand out moments.
> 
> MITB match
> Singles title (which okay at the moment doesn't mean shit but at the time this made him stand out against the other two)
> Wrestled Undertaker
> 
> Let's not forget WWE were so high on Ambrose that he didn't even wrestle NXT TV unlike Reigns and Rollins. He was dark matched before either of the other two, he was put on overseas tours before the other two. They knew he didn't need to be down in developmental any longer than necessary. In some ways you could say The Shield was made for Ambrose to get on the main roster when the Foley thing fell through and then Reigns upped his game big time and it flipped on its head and became something that could push Reigns higher up the food chain.
> 
> To be honest, for me, Ambrose got The Shield over to begin with because they didn't do sweet FA other than run ins and promos. He talked them up and laid their foundation down to allow Reigns to sweep in at the end as I touched on before. In truth we all kinda knew this was always going to happen.


"MITB match
Singles title (which okay at the moment doesn't mean shit but at the time this made him stand out against the other two)
Wrestled Undertaker"


Just a few thoughts on the situations posted above.

1.) Wrestled Undertaker-I was shocked at how many people thought this was a big deal for Dean. I knew that Leakee would be a bigger star than anyone in NXT but this was the first time I noticed the protecting of Reigns. A lot here thought the match with Taker was Dean's moment but it wasn't it was Roman's because they didn't want him to take a loss. Plus he got to be the centerpiece of the Triple powerbomb on Taker.

2.) Singles Title. I thought Ambrose would have a good US Title run. Boy was I was wrong.

3.) MITB match-I thought that Dean was going to win this match. I really did. I thought he'd get the win then cash in and lose because of outside interferance from Roman and Rollins. Again I was wrong.


----------



## tbp82

So what do you think we're getting with The Shield at Mania. Right now I think its one of these three matches. I'll list in order I think is most likely.

1.) US Title-Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns

2.) US Title Dean Ambrose vs. Roman Reigns

3.) US Title handicap match Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns.


----------



## Kratosx23

Calahart said:


> Maybe it was merely a vehicle. :draper2
> 
> Regardless, Dean and Seth have been contributing a mass amount to that vehicle ride. They look like they're having a blast. I've said it before and I'll say it again. I don't know this is gonna happen (no one can truly know 100% what will come of all this), but I believe there has got to be some sort of reward. There's no way I can envision Dean and Seth being tossed aside. They're far too talented.
> 
> :banderas at Dean getting the rhyder treatment. If Dean gets massively over it's going to be organically and not through some youtube show. He has something that almost no one else on the roster has. *If he does wind up failing, then it's because too many people are too blind to realize what he can offer.* I sound like a broken record in saying this, but I'm just gonna kick back and stay optimistic.


And you're seriously not gonna entertain that possibility after what this company has done to William Regal, Christian, Damien Sandow, Wade Barrett, etc? Hell, even though he actually sucks and has no redeeming qualities, Dolph Ziggler? Everybody loves Dolph, they won't push him. You're supposed to push who the fans want. They're trying to actively sabotage Daniel Bryan. It's not working but they're trying. These cases are all over the place. 

There's no such thing as "far too talented". If you're not the face of the WWE, and draw so much money that they HAVE to push you (believe me, they'd push Cena regardless, but it's not even a decision they get to make), and you're not in Triple H's backpocket, you're gonna be a bottom card bitch. That's the way it works.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Every time someone says Ambrose is going to get Zack Ryder'd or buried I cannot help but :lol I don't think he would let himself get to that stage of the game. As someone who has worked on the indies and essentially wrote his own path, do you really think he going to sit there and not utilise every single person/outlet he has on offer to him whilst in a company such as WWE? He has people who he can bounce ideas off, he has people he can learn from, he has people he can turn to for advice. Seriously, like a never ending rainbow.


Right, because he has the option of letting himself get to that stage. Ambrose is the booker all of a sudden...

Sean Waltman has gone on record as saying that Damien Sandow does the EXACT same thing as Ambrose, he's a sponge. He soaks up all the information he can, he works hard, he asks a million questions, he's a student of the game.....where the fuck did it get him? And he's got more charisma than Ambrose, is a better promo, and has a better look. What hope does this guy really have? I suppose you could make the argument that when Reigns becomes a top star, he'll have the pull to tell Triple H and Vince to push Ambrose, but I don't buy that's gonna work. John Cena can't get Big E pushed, and John Cena's a million times a bigger star than Roman Reigns is ever gonna be.



> Let's not forget WWE were so high on Ambrose that he didn't even wrestle NXT TV unlike Reigns and Rollins. He was dark matched before either of the other two, he was put on overseas tours before the other two. They knew he didn't need to be down in developmental any longer than necessary. In some ways you could say The Shield was made for Ambrose to get on the main roster when the Foley thing fell through and then Reigns upped his game big time and it flipped on its head and became something that could push Reigns higher up the food chain.


They had Mistico skip NXT too, how high were they on him? They weren't using him as a main eventer even before he started screwing everything up and he was making main eventer money from the beginning. Shield was always about pushing Reigns. Even in their early matches, you watch their first match, second match, third match, it's always a Spear followed by the pin. The only difference is that now is BLATANTLY obvious, whereas in the beginning they managed to hide it better.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I also just want to point out that whilst nothing came of those moments given to Ambrose what a lot of people also need to remember is at this point he hadn't even been with the company a year and yet he was still being given these opportunities to shine. Really, nothing was ever going to come of them but the fact that he was in contention at such an early point in his career can surely only be considered as positive.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And you're seriously not gonna entertain that possibility after what this company has done to William Regal, Christian, Damien Sandow, Wade Barrett, etc?
> 
> There's no such thing as "far too talented". If you're not the face of the WWE, and draw so much money that they HAVE to push you (believe me, they'd push Cena regardless, but it's not even a decision they get to make), and you're not in Triple H's backpocket, you're gonna be a bottom card bitch. That's the way it works.


I don't know Regal's story so I can't really talk about him as far as any failures he has encountered with the WWE.

I never cared much for Christian. Sandow was entertaining to a degree, but I never got anything from him close to the entertainment value I get from Dean. Barrett's role as Bad news Barrett is the most impressed I've ever been with him. Dean transcends those three names and maybe there is some bias in there, but I personally feel like he is far more valuable of a character and has the greater potential.

:draper2
Opinions, though.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

It's early yet so maybe things won't turn out entirely the way we think they will, maybe Ambrose and Rollins will receive a greater amount of attention than most of the midcard and be featured prominently, but then again it is the WWE...


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And you're seriously not gonna entertain that possibility after what this company has done to William Regal, Christian, Damien Sandow, Wade Barrett, etc? Hell, even though he actually sucks and has no redeeming qualities, Dolph Ziggler? Everybody loves Dolph, they won't push him. You're supposed to push who the fans want. They're trying to actively sabotage Daniel Bryan. It's not working but they're trying. These cases are all over the place.
> 
> There's no such thing as "far too talented". If you're not the face of the WWE, and draw so much money that they HAVE to push you (believe me, they'd push Cena regardless, but it's not even a decision they get to make), and you're not in Triple H's backpocket, you're gonna be a bottom card bitch. That's the way it works.


And this, right now, is one of the leading causes of my Shield-based cynicism. I would say that Ambrose and Rollins are so damn talented they can get big-name status all by themselves, but it'd be blind ignorance to pretend WWE doesn't have a precedent at this point for fucking over incredibly talented people for bullshit reasons that have little to do with how those people actually perform.

I mean christ, Christian is one of my favourite wrestlers ever and I think he's one of the most talented guys on the roster and has been for a long time, and his treatment with the WHC scene back after Edge retired was the thing that actually drove me to alcohol because of how badly WWE mercilessly set about ruining any momentum he may have had in what seemed less like absent-mindedness on Creative's part and more like the booking equivalent of a tactical carpet bombing.

Shit has happened before, to the point that being great in the ring, great on the mic, or both, is no longer a guarantee of big things career-wise in the WWE.


----------



## Kratosx23

> And this, right now, is one of the leading causes of my Shield-based cynicism. I would say that Ambrose and Rollins are so damn talented they can get big-name status all by themselves, but it'd be blind ignorance to pretend WWE doesn't have a precedent at this point for fucking over incredibly talented people for bullshit reasons that have little to do with how those people actually perform.
> 
> I mean christ, Christian is one of my favourite wrestlers ever and I think he's one of the most talented guys on the roster and has been for a long time, and his treatment with the WHC scene back after Edge retired was the thing that actually drove me to alcohol because of how badly WWE mercilessly set about ruining any momentum he may have had in what seemed less like absent-mindedness on Creative's part and more like the booking equivalent of a tactical carpet bombing.
> 
> Shit has happened before, to the point that being great in the ring, great on the mic, or both, is no longer a guarantee of big things career-wise in the WWE.


ESPECIALLY with only one world title. I stand by my claim that Roman Reigns is gonna be the only non world champion who wins that title for 10 years or longer. They have not shown anywhere near an adequate amount of faith in the rest of their roster.



Calahart said:


> I don't know Regal's story so I can't really talk about him as far as any failures he has encountered with the WWE.
> 
> I never cared much for Christian. Sandow was entertaining to a degree, but I never got anything from him close to the entertainment value I get from Dean. Barrett's role as Bad news Barrett is the most impressed I've ever been with him. Dean transcends those three names and maybe there is some bias in there, but I personally feel like he is far more valuable of a character.
> 
> :draper2


Fine, just say they all suck so it reinforces your point. It's blind optimism regardless. In 6 months you're gonna tell me I was right the whole time.



> It's early yet so maybe things won't turn out entirely the way we think they will, maybe Ambrose and Rollins will receive a greater amount of attention than most of the midcard and be featured prominently, but then again it is the WWE...


That's the problem, midcard. Midcard doesn't matter.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Fine, just say they all suck so it reinforces your point. It's blind optimism regardless. In 6 months you're gonna tell me I was right the whole time.


I was trying to be polite. :draper2
Wow that is like my favorite smiley this morning.


I've said it before and I'll say it again, if I turn out to be wrong I'll own up to it and deal with it.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sean Waltman has gone on record as saying that Damien Sandow does the EXACT same thing as Ambrose, he's a sponge. He soaks up all the information he can, he works hard, he asks a million questions, he's a student of the game.....where the fuck did it get him? And he's got more charisma than Ambrose, is a better promo, and has a better look. What hope does this guy really have? I suppose you could make the argument that when Reigns becomes a top star, he'll have the pull to tell Triple H and Vince to push Ambrose, but I don't buy that's gonna work. John Cena can't get Big E pushed, and John Cena's a million times a bigger star than Roman Reigns is ever gonna be.


Sorry but I kinda stopped taking this seriously when I read that you said Sandow has more charisma than Ambrose (no knock on Sandow because I actually like him). Are you kidding me? Sandow is shoe-horned into a gimmick that isn't ever going to main event him. Why do you think Triple H threw his blood blue shit to curb? 

Why are people missing the point of different types of character here? fpalm

We're just gonna keep going around and around regarding this aren't we? :lmao

Maybe agree to disagree :argh:


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> We're just gonna keep going around and around regarding this aren't we? :lmao
> 
> Maybe agree to disagree :argh:


That's what arguing with pyro does. Unless you agree with him there's no point. :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

tylermoxreigns said:


> Sorry but I kinda stopped taking this seriously when I read that you said Sandow has more charisma than Ambrose (no knock on Sandow because I actually like him). Are you kidding me? Sandow is shoe-horned into a gimmick that isn't ever going to main event him. Why do you think Triple H threw his blood blue shit to curb?
> 
> Why are people missing the point of different types of character here? fpalm
> 
> We're just gonna keep going around and around regarding this aren't we? :lmao
> 
> Maybe agree to disagree :argh:


You seriously think charisma means the type of gimmick you're playing? I might as well stop here if you don't get it.....

Sandow doesn't even have a gimmick anymore, FFS. He's just a guy, like the rest of the roster.


----------



## Rugrat

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And that's exactly what the WWE counted on from the beginning. You're getting conned and you don't even realize it. Ambrose has been marginalized from day one to make sure that Reigns doesn't come off looking like the embarassment he otherwise would. It's like when they brought back Rock and toned him down 10 notches so that Cena could hang at his level.


I understand that Reigns has been heavily protected and the most pushed of the three, and has been since day one, but Ambrose has had most of the mic time. Everyone says he's seem master talker, but he's roughly Cody Rhodes level. He's got some way to reach Sandow, Barrett etc.

I'm not being conned, if I was, I'd be falling for this "Reigns is so improved and is awesome" bullshit, but I'm not. The fact is Ambrose has little to no versatility and hasn't struck me as a good worker.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RugbyRat said:


> Everyone says he's seem master talker, but he's roughly Cody Rhodes level. *He's got some way to reach Sandow, Barrett etc.*


I FEEL SO TROLLED


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You seriously think charisma means the type of gimmick you're playing? I might as well stop here if you don't get it.....
> 
> Sandow doesn't even have a gimmick anymore, FFS. *He's just a guy, like the rest of the roster*.


 You can just describe the gimmick of nearly everyone in a sentence.

Usos- those Samoan guys, Sheamus- an Irish guy wwho likes to fight, Real Americans- don't like illegal immigrants, Shield- fight for "justice" an ideal that was never defined completely etc. etc. One of the only real characters on the roster is Bray Wyatt and thats because he gets the time every week to flesh it out. Unless you're in the main event, you get a gimmick that can be described in one sentence with no development.


----------



## Reaper

p862011 said:


> in my opinion i think dean Ambrose needs to step his game up he was the leader of the group he got the most promo time and a singles title and gets the most singles matches he got to work with kofi,ziggler, and rvd on ppv but he isn't standing out i dont think he has had match that i would say was even very good yet
> 
> he has essentially let roman reigns outshine him both roman and rollins as a tag team were having better matches as a tag team than dean has as singles not to mention roman and seth are more flashy in the ring while dean is more old school brawling style even dean's finisher is nothing to write home about
> 
> i like dean alot but he needs to step his game up





RugbyRat said:


> I understand that Reigns has been heavily protected and the most pushed of the three, and has been since day one, but Ambrose has had most of the mic time. Everyone says he's seem master talker, but he's roughly Cody Rhodes level. He's got some way to reach Sandow, Barrett etc.
> 
> I'm not being conned, if I was, I'd be falling for this "Reigns is so improved and is awesome" bullshit, but I'm not. The fact is Ambrose has little to no versatility and hasn't struck me as a good worker.


The more I read this thread, the more I realize that the WWE has succeeded in making Ambrose look like nothing more than a random fucking jobber. This is fucking infuriating at this point.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Tyrion Lannister said:


> ESPECIALLY with only one world title. I stand by my claim that Roman Reigns is gonna be the only non world champion who wins that title for 10 years or longer. They have not shown anywhere near an adequate amount of faith in the rest of their roster.


Yeah, they really fucked a lot of their talent with that... and not in the fun way. I could picture all 3 of the Shield potentially holding the WHC at some point, I really could. But the WWEWHC? Very different story.

Now there's only one world title, they could basically cut out storylines for it entirely and just have the Road to Wrestlemania be the Authority picking their 12 (being generous with that number) favourite guys and just having a big tournament to decide who gets a turn with the precious thing this time around.

Because that's all it really is now. A big thing to be given to whichever of the established, non-challenging, kid-friendly main eventers the WWE likes the most. It's not a belt that can theoretically be won by anyone now, like the WHC by itself was (or at least should have been if they had any sense), it's just a shiny thing to be given to people WWE knows and trusts to not do anything that could negatively impact the company wallet.

Which does effectively, barring some miracle of Creative and booking, eliminate the Shield from holding it any time soon. I think you're at least partially right. If any of them are going to get a run with the thing any time remotely soon, it's going to be Reigns. Ambrose and Rollins? Well, that's what the US and IC titles are for. People WWE want to make feel like they've got plans for them but that don't in and of themselves mean a whole bunch except a bit more weight on your waist and a different graphic for your name during your entrance.

And I don't know what the deal is, if it's some kind of superpower you have, but any time I talk to you my natural cynicism just comes barrelling to the forefront. It's rather alarming.



D-Bry is Fly said:


> You can just describe the gimmick of nearly everyone in a sentence.
> 
> Usos- those Samoan guys, Sheamus- an Irish guy wwho likes to fight, Real Americans- don't like illegal immigrants, Shield- fight for "justice" an ideal that was never defined completely etc. etc. One of the only real characters on the roster is Bray Wyatt and thats because he gets the time every week to flesh it out. Unless you're in the main event, you get a gimmick that can be described in one sentence with no development.


True, but if a guy has the charisma and personality for it they can take that simple gimmick and make it into something memorable and amazing. Seriously, there have been loads of gimmicks that on paper sound either simple or downright moronic but the guys saddled with them made them work and got them over through sheer force of will and charisma.

Fuck sake, if you read Goldust's gimmick on paper it sounds bat-shit but he's been consistently over with the crowd for decades because the guy's so damn good at playing it to the hilt and making it into something magnificent.

Dean Ambrose was given "kinda crazy dickhead" which in and of itself isn't new or innovative in the slightest but he's so naturally brilliant at it that he's made that into a genuine, and incredibly interesting, character.

Now, for the sake of argument and cynicism, let's look at Roman Reigns. He's a big guy who punches people like that dude from Troy and is one of many superstars who have used the Spear as a signature or finishing move. Hell, there's two other guys on the roster right now who do the same.

As much as I like Roman Reigns, and I will admit he's damn good in the ring, he just strikes me as less of a unique and individual character than Dean Ambrose.

... I dunno where I was going with this. I just needed to get some bitching out, lest it overwhelm my system.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Roman = Triple H, Batista
Dean = Jericho, Shawn Michaels


----------



## Kratosx23

RugbyRat said:


> I understand that Reigns has been heavily protected and the most pushed of the three, and has been since day one, but Ambrose has had most of the mic time. Everyone says he's seem master talker, but he's roughly Cody Rhodes level. He's got some way to reach Sandow, Barrett etc.
> 
> I'm not being conned, if I was, I'd be falling for this "Reigns is so improved and is awesome" bullshit, but I'm not. The fact is Ambrose has little to no versatility and hasn't struck me as a good worker.


Cody Rhodes :lmao :lmao :lmao I'm done.

Ambrose has been given absolute shit to work with, specifically to protect Roman Reigns and make sure Ambrose doesn't get more over than him. Go and watch FCW promos, pre WWE promos, etc. The guy isn't some overhyped clown.

Cody fucking Rhodes. That geek.....



Reservoir Angel said:


> Yeah, they really fucked a lot of their talent with that... and not in the fun way. I could picture all 3 of the Shield potentially holding the WHC at some point, I really could. But the WWEWHC? Very different story.


Ambrose, definitely. I couldn't picture Rollins holding the WHC, I'll be honest. Vince has never been keen on his style of worker. I mean, I guess if Jack Swagger could, anyone could, but to me he's gonna be marginalized as the white Kofi. Or perhaps more appropriately, Morrison.



> Now there's only one world title, they could basically cut out storylines for it entirely and just have the Road to Wrestlemania be the Authority picking their 12 (being generous with that number) favourite guys and just having a big tournament to decide who gets a turn with the precious thing this time around.


Wow, you are being generous with 12...



> Because that's all it really is now. A big thing to be given to whichever of the established, non-challenging, kid-friendly main eventers the WWE likes the most. It's not a belt that can theoretically be won by anyone now, like the WHC by itself was (or at least should have been if they had any sense), it's just a shiny thing to be given to people WWE knows and trusts to not do anything that could negatively impact the company wallet.


I wish I could look at it as solely that, then I wouldn't value it and I'd be all good, but I still think its important. But sadly, that is an accurate description of what happens.



> Which does effectively, barring some miracle of Creative and booking, eliminate the Shield from holding it any time soon. I think you're at least partially right. If any of them are going to get a run with the thing any time remotely soon, it's going to be Reigns. Ambrose and Rollins? Well, that's what the US and IC titles are for. People WWE want to make feel like they've got plans for them but that don't in and of themselves mean a whole bunch except a bit more weight on your waist and a different graphic for your name during your entrance.


I'm going with SummerSlam for a Reigns world title win, then he loses it to some heel, probably Orton or Batista, then Cena beats them fairly quickly, then Reigns wins the Rumble, then he beats John Cena at WrestleMania in the main event. And I hope by that point people have seen through him and are giving him the Batista/Orton reception.



> And I don't know what the deal is, if it's some kind of superpower you have, but any time I talk to you my natural cynicism just comes barrelling to the forefront. It's rather alarming.


I like to think it's because I say things that brings people's true thoughts out that they try to suppress. There's no denying it sucks, but sometimes you have to see what you're being fed.


----------



## tbp82

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cody Rhodes :lmao :lmao :lmao I'm done.
> 
> Ambrose has been given absolute shit to work with, specifically to protect Roman Reigns and make sure Ambrose doesn't get more over than him. Go and watch FCW promos, pre WWE promos, etc. The guy isn't some overhyped clown.
> 
> Cody fucking Rhodes. That geek.....
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't picture Rollins holding the WHC, I'll be honest. Ambrose, definitely. Vince has never been keen on his style of worker. I mean, I guess if Jack Swagger could, anyone could, but to me he's gonna be marginalized as the white Kofi. Or perhaps more appropriately, Morrison.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you are being generous with 12...
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could look at it as solely that, then I wouldn't value it and I'd be all good, but I still think its important. But sadly, that is an accurate description of what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going with SummerSlam for a Reigns world title win, then he loses it to some heel, probably Orton or Batista, then Cena beats them fairly quickly, then Reigns wins the Rumble, then he beats John Cena at WrestleMania in the main event. And I hope by that point people have seen through him and are giving him the Batista/Orton reception.
> 
> 
> 
> I like to think it's because I say things that brings people's true thoughts out that they try to suppress. There's no denying it sucks, but sometimes you have to see what you're being fed.



You really think that Reigns first World Title win will come at Summerslam? and then again get the Main Event Title win at Mania? WWE might do that but in my opinion that'd be the wrong way to go. I think that Reigns first World Title win should come at Mania 31. Maybe give Reigns the US or IC Title and have him get a big win at Summerslam. But, save his title win for Mania 31.


----------



## Kratosx23

tbp82 said:


> You really think that Reigns first World Title win will come at Summerslam? and then again get the Main Event Title win at Mania? WWE might do that but in my opinion that'd be the wrong way to go. I think that Reigns first World Title win should come at Mania 31. Maybe give Reigns the US or IC Title and have him get a big win at Summerslam. But, save his title win for Mania 31.


WWE doesn't give the US or IC title to future main eventers, you should know that by now.

They're not gonna be able to resist putting the title on Reigns almost immediately, Triple H is too high on him. He'll blow his load early. Granted, with Reigns, early probably means.....ever, but nevertheless.


----------



## tbp82

Tyrion Lannister said:


> WWE doesn't give the US or IC title to future main eventers, you should know that by now.
> 
> They're not gonna be able to resist putting the title on Reigns almost immediately, Triple H is too high on him. He'll blow his load early. Granted, with Reigns, early probably means.....ever, but nevertheless.


*If* you are right and they are not gonna put the US or IC Title on Reigns because he's a future main eventer then that makes things with The Shield breakup a lot more interesting. If Ambrose is the US Champion and Reigns won't be then that means Dean would win the feud against Roman or at least escape with the title or Dean loses to Seth but either way Roman doesn't come out the winner here unless *gulp* they go Reigns vs. Ambrose/Seth handicap match and make it non-title. Do you think WWE will have Reigns lose the Ambrose feud?


----------



## Kratosx23

tbp82 said:


> *If* you are right and they are not gonna put the US or IC Title on Reigns because he's a future main eventer then that makes things with The Shield breakup a lot more interesting. If Ambrose is the US Champion and Reigns won't be then that means Dean would win the feud against Roman or at least escape with the title or Dean loses to Seth but either way Roman doesn't come out the winner here unless *gulp* they go Reigns vs. Ambrose/Seth handicap match and make it non-title. Do you think WWE will have Reigns lose the Ambrose feud?


Ummm.....no? They'll just have Reigns cost Ambrose the US title to some geek like Truth one week on Raw, and that sets up the match. Their options aren't "Reigns wins the US title" as A, and "Ambrose keeps the US title" as B.

Or as you said, the handicap match, which is probably more likely and ends with a double Spear. I'd bet on that one.


----------



## Rugrat

tbp82 said:


> You really think that Reigns first World Title win will come at Summerslam? and then again get the Main Event Title win at Mania? WWE might do that but in my opinion that'd be the wrong way to go. I think that Reigns first World Title win should come at Mania 31. Maybe give Reigns the US or IC Title and have him get a big win at Summerslam. But, save his title win for Mania 31.


Secondary titles mean fuck all, it'd just be a waste of time for Reigns, unless it led to a Shield break-up.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The guy isn't some overhyped clown.


If there is one thing you and I can ever agree with, it's this.

I haven't even seen everything that he has done yet, but these are good examples to all the naysayers.


----------



## Reaper

Tyrion Lannister said:


> WWE doesn't give the US or IC title to future main eventers, you should know that by now.
> 
> They're not gonna be able to resist putting the title on Reigns almost immediately, Triple H is too high on him. He'll blow his load early. Granted, with Reigns, early probably means.....ever, but nevertheless.


They're not shying away from giving Reigns the highest accolades at the earliest. Huge SVS and Rumble records within the same year is not something they've ever granted that quickly. 

This is really weird to see it happening. Are they afraid that he's going to leave soon as he gets big, so they're trying to capitalize on him as quickly as possible? I really don't get the urgency to get him up to that level. He's not a marketable star just yet. There's pretty much no character, no gimmick, no catchphrase, no mic skills, no more than 5 minutes spent alone in the ring. 

Heck even if you play Cena's first ever match against Kurt Angle ... despite his jobber look that was a memorable entry and the two words he uttered became the gimmick for an entire era ... 

What gives? Where is this love affair coming from and what reasons? I can't get it. This is a seriously genuine question. I don't get it. I'm usually very able in picking up reasons for a person's push or depush, but in Roman's case, the superpush is only explainable through "he's got the look". Is that really it? 

Reigns is good. Can be better. But not that good, nor marketable at this point.


----------



## Kratosx23

Reaper Jones said:


> They're not shying away from giving Reigns the highest accolades at the earliest. Huge SVS and Rumble records within the same year is not something they've ever granted that quickly.
> 
> This is really weird to see it happening. Are they afraid that he's going to leave soon as he gets big, so they're trying to capitalize on him as quickly as possible? I really don't get the urgency to get him up to that level. He's not a marketable star just yet. There's pretty much no character, no gimmick, no catchphrase, no mic skills, no more than 5 minutes spent alone in the ring.
> 
> What gives? Where is this love affair coming from and what reasons? I can't get it. This is a seriously genuine question. I don't get it. I'm usually very able in picking up reasons for a person's push or depush, but in Roman's case, the superpush is only explainable through "he's got the look". Is that really it?
> 
> Reigns is good. Can be better. But not that good, nor marketable at this point.


Yes, it's really that simple. Look at who his other projects are, Dave Batista, Randy Orton, and Sheamus, who granted, is ugly as utter fuck, but he's huge and could believably beat anyone. It's always about the look, that's why they superpushed Brock Lesnar too.

That's also why I never believe anyone good is gonna make it, because nobody good has the look. Well, aside from Barrett, but he's English so that cancels it out.


----------



## Roger Rabbit

*Who's Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

The Shield is soon to break up certainly, probably at Wrestlemania. Whose impressed you the most? My favorite is Reigns.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Not always what WWE wants is what happens.


Bryan would never where he is.

John Cena would not be where he is (the star was to be Orton or Batista)


You have to have something that connects with the audience, to make them believe. (Dean have it)

Roman will have to fight hard to achieve this, and he is already having a lot of backlash.

PS: John Cena began with U.S. title (2 years after his debut)


----------



## Kratosx23

SóniaPortugal said:


> Not always what WWE wants is what happens.
> 
> 
> Bryan would never where he is.
> 
> John Cena would not be where he is (the star was to be Orton or Batista)
> 
> 
> You have to have something that connects with the audience, to make them believe. (Dean have it)
> 
> Roman will have to fight hard to achieve this, and he is already having a lot of backlash.
> 
> *PS: John Cena began with U.S. title (2 years after his debut)*


What happened in 2004 is MUCH different to what happens in 2014.

Roman doesn't have to fight for a fucking thing. The absolute LOWEST he's ever gonna get is the next Randy Orton, which is still a multi millionaire, 10x world champion. It's never mattered how many times his pushes failed.


----------



## Reaper

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes, it's really that simple. Look at who his other projects are, Dave Batista, Randy Orton, and Sheamus, who granted, is ugly as utter fuck, but he's huge and could believably beat anyone. It's always about the look, that's why they superpushed Brock Lesnar too.
> 
> That's also why I never believe anyone good is gonna make it, because nobody good has the look. Well, aside from Barrett, but he's English so that cancels it out.


I guess I should be glad that I missed the last 10+ years of the WWE. It really doesn't look or sound anything like the WWE I remember. Sure they had their megastars that consistently held the belt, but the concept of a champion at that time was that he was a legit guy with a solid character who was massively over with the crowd as well. He was _the _fan favourite .. end of story. 

I don't understand this new era where you've got champions who get mixed reactions at best while the fan favourites, or guys that are consistently getting cheered have their momentum pulled right from underneath them instead of the WWE riding that wave of momentum and giving us good storylines with logical payoffs. Or guys who can speak never touching the mic and being unable to show / play their characters (that didn't happen in the past)? 

I just don't get the WWE anymore. Since when did it become ok for the champion to have real heat as opposed to heel heat? Or since when did the most over guy in the company have to consistently fight his booking instead of going over opponents riding the wave of momentum? What happened to this company ...


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> Not always what WWE wants is what happens.
> 
> 
> Bryan would never where he is.
> 
> John Cena would not be where he is (the star was to be Orton or Batista)
> 
> 
> You have to have something that connects with the audience, to make them believe. (Dean have it)
> 
> Roman will have to fight hard to achieve this, and he is already having a lot of backlash.
> 
> PS: John Cena began with U.S. title (2 years after his debut)


Yes Cena won the US Title 2 years after his debut but he'd also had pay per view matches against Chris Jericho, The Undertaker, and main eventing a pay per view against Brock Lesnar for the WWE Championship. Let's not act like Cena wasn't giving high profile matches early. He got the title feud with Big Show after being toward the end of the rumble with Big Show.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What happened in 2004 is MUCH different to what happens in 2014.
> 
> Roman doesn't have to fight for a fucking thing. The absolute LOWEST he's ever gonna get is the next Randy Orton, which is still a multi millionaire, 10x world champion. It's never mattered how many times his pushes failed.


I agree with you, Roman will be the next Orton.
But WWE needs a John Cena to survive.
WWE needs a CM Punk to entertain.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> Yes Cena won the US Title 2 years after his debut but he'd also had pay per view matches against Chris Jericho, The Undertaker, and main eventing a pay per view against Brock Lesnar for the WWE Championship. Let's not act like Cena wasn't giving high profile matches early. He got the title feud with Big Show after being toward the end of the rumble with Big Show.


But compared with the treatment that Randy Orton received, John Cena treatment was weak.


----------



## ByTor

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

1. Reigns 
2. Rollins
3. Ambrose


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

Roman Reigns.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

1. Ambrose
2. Reigns
3. Rollins

I like all three alot though, and hope to see them all as main-eventers one day.


----------



## Sandow_hof

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

Love me some reigns!! I wonder if he is related to Luther reigns?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

We're all worried about Roman push that we not notice that this RAW may have been the last RAW in which we saw The Shield as we know it.


----------



## Xderby

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

Poor Rollins :$


----------



## The XL

Roman is going to be pushed to the number 2 in the company, eventually number one, while Rollins turns face and is another Kofi/Morrison and Ambrose is a midcard heel.

I have no problems with any of that.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I have a good feeling that some shit will happen at the chamber ppv, but also that the team will still be together afterwards. Never know, though.


----------



## Romangirl252

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

Roman is my favorite...love everything about him


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> But compared with the treatment that Randy Orton received, John Cena treatment was weak.


Was it? Cena debuts and almost beats Kurt Angle who at the time was a top WWE guy and then beats Chris Jericho in his first pay per view match. Orton debuts and gets a surprise win over Hardcore Holly and then Randy Orton doesn't even get on a pay per view until a year later which was the Elimination Chamber at Summerslam which he lost.


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> We're all worried about Roman push that we not notice that this RAW may have been the last RAW in which we saw The Shield as we know it.



Maybe.


----------



## Ungratefulness

None are good enough to warrant strong opinions on any becoming a main eventer but...

1. *Rollins* - Good in the ring and has had some funny/good lines that I enjoyed.
2. *Reigns* - Has some cool and mark atable moves and is good/cool looking.
3. *Ambrose* - Completely talentless.Annoyingly bad in the ring with his ridiculous facial expressions and selling with a boring moveset. Also botches sometimes. Annoying on the mic sounds like he's giving himself a ghost inflection for no reason and says dumb stuff like "Wyatt family is just an illusion and The Shield is real" which, wtf does that mean. Much more annoying than your average talentless guy because how overrated he is.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

The XL said:


> Roman is going to be pushed to the number 2 in the company, eventually number one, while Rollins turns face and is another Kofi/Morrison and Ambrose is a midcard heel.
> 
> I have no problems with any of that.


Yeah Ambrose even stated that he isn't interested in taking Cena's spot. 
He just wants to do what he loves the the best he can.


----------



## chineman33

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

Rollins. Has improved tremendously on the mic and as a presence. Reigns is nice too. Ambrose has been the least impressive Imo.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> What was, once, a cohesive powerhouse of a unit...I'd say the Shield is basically:
> 
> *Roman Reigns* - The one who is finally realizing and accepting his true potential which is partly his greatest strength and, possibly, his greatest weakness as well.
> *Dean Ambrose* - The one, still titled the leader of the group, who feels threatened by Roman's show of power. As unstable as he is he continues to try to keep it together. Seems to fail more and more each week, though.
> *Seth Rollins* - The one trying to keep everything together. He tells Dean what he wants to hear, but also seemingly getting more and more tired of Dean's shit at the same time. Drifting more and more towards Roman.
> 
> I see a blend of three different personalities finally clashing. It's human nature folks and chances are good it's going to get ugly for those three when shit hits the fan. It's the kind of drama the WWE always needs.
> 
> _"Roman and his two flunkies."_
> Please.





tylermoxreigns said:


> Every time someone says Ambrose is going to get Zack Ryder'd or buried I cannot help but :lol I don't think he would let himself get to that stage of the game. As someone who has worked on the indies and essentially wrote his own path, do you really think he going to sit there and not utilise every single person/outlet he has on offer to him whilst in a company such as WWE? He has people who he can bounce ideas off, he has people he can learn from, he has people he can turn to for advice. Seriously, like a never ending rainbow.
> 
> Anyway, when you really, really get down to nitty gritty of it all, Ambrose has had what I call the "silent push" up until now because he has been given all the stand out moments.
> 
> MITB match
> Singles title (which okay at the moment doesn't mean shit but at the time this made him stand out against the other two)
> Wrestled Undertaker
> 
> Let's not forget WWE were so high on Ambrose that he didn't even wrestle NXT TV unlike Reigns and Rollins. He was dark matched before either of the other two, he was put on overseas tours before the other two. They knew he didn't need to be down in developmental any longer than necessary. In some ways you could say The Shield was made for Ambrose to get on the main roster when the Foley thing fell through and then Reigns upped his game big time and it flipped on its head and became something that could push Reigns higher up the food chain.
> 
> To be honest, for me, Ambrose got The Shield over to begin with because they didn't do sweet FA other than run ins and promos. He talked them up and laid their foundation down to allow Reigns to sweep in at the end as I touched on before. In truth we all kinda knew this was always going to happen.











Most beautiful posts I've seen in a while here.



Calahart said:


> I have a good feeling that some shit will happen at the chamber ppv, but also that the team will still be together afterwards. Never know, though.


I think they will keep them together untill after mania.






































Renee is such a lucky bitch


Anyways I was a bit pissed after raw I want my Ambrose vs Bray mic war dammit


----------



## Black

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

1. Ambrose
2. Reigns
3. Rollins

I like all three of them, though.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Reigns.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tbp82

psycho bunny said:


> Most beautiful posts I've seen in a while here.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they will keep them together untill after mania.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renee is such a lucky bitch
> 
> 
> Anyways I was a bit pissed after raw I want my Ambrose vs Bray mic war dammit


You've got three more chances to get this Friday on Smackdown, The Pre-Show to The Chamber, and maybe in a promo the night of the chamber. But, I wouldn't get my hopes up if I were you.


----------



## Deptford

SóniaPortugal said:


> We're all worried about Roman push that we not notice that this RAW may have been the last RAW in which we saw The Shield as we know it.


    omg I didn't even notice I just felt so much sad. 
Why didn't we embrace this together more? 
Oh well, there's still an SD and they'll still technically be The Shield at EC even though we know they probably won't walk out of there as it. So I don't feel too bad but still.. last RAW 



The XL said:


> Roman is going to be pushed to the number 2 in the company, eventually number one, while Rollins turns face and is another Kofi/Morrison and Ambrose is a midcard heel.
> 
> I have no problems with any of that.


I think Kofi/Morrison is exaggerating it a bit. A year ago, I would've said the same thing, but even if he gets relegated to the role of bland, mid-card, babyface, he's still developed a lot in these last couple of months to where he would be the most entertaining mid-card babyface in recent memory. 

I have a problem with them being in the mid-card but it's probably gonna happen, yeah. It's horrible. But at the very least, they'll be the two best mid-carders since the 2000's hit imo. 

I dunno. Kofi and Morrison were in the mid-card because they legit sucked. So even if Dean and Seth play those roles, they'll at least bring something to the table. Who knows, maybe build up a credible mid-card with the other new NXT talent. They need to unify the belt too.





Also [email protected] Bunny. Renee looks so thirsty in those pictures. She wants all of them so bad you can tell!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

I wanted that mic moment as well. At least there's always smackdown. 8*D



Deptford said:


> I think Kofi/Morrison is exaggerating it a bit. A year ago, I would've said the same thing, but even if he gets relegated to the role of bland, mid-card, babyface, he's still developed a lot in these last couple of months to where he would be the most entertaining mid-card babyface in recent memory.
> 
> I have a problem with them being in the mid-card but it's probably gonna happen, yeah. It's horrible. But at the very least, they'll be the two best mid-carders since the 2000's hit imo.
> 
> I dunno. Kofi and Morrison were in the mid-card because they legit sucked. So even if Dean and Seth play those roles, they'll at least bring something to the table. Who knows, maybe build up a credible mid-card with the other new NXT talent. They need to unify the belt too.


Ambrose and Rollins, the midcard heroes? The aces in the hole? The reboot the midcard has always needed? :draper2
I'm okay with this.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*










This cool dude right here.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I wanted that mic moment as well. At least there's always smackdown. 8*D












I hope so I'm starting to get impatient


----------



## MadHench

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

mm, I'd say.. 

1- Rollins 
2- Ambrose
3- Reigns


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> I hope so I'm starting to get impatient


Just imagine how you think it will go in your head. And then expect to be blown away when it finally does happen. :cool2


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Just imagine how you think it will go in your head. And then expect to be blown away when it finally does happen. :cool2


The things that happen in my head will never happen on tv. I have some strange imagination.


----------



## Big Booboos

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*



Ungratefulness said:


> None are good enough to warrant strong opinions on any becoming a main eventer but...
> 
> 1. *Rollins* - Good in the ring and has had some funny/good lines that I enjoyed.
> 2. *Reigns* - Has some cool and mark atable moves and is good/cool looking.
> *3. Ambrose - Completely talentless.Annoyingly bad in the ring with his ridiculous facial expressions and selling with a boring moveset. Also botches sometimes. Annoying on the mic sounds like he's giving himself a ghost inflection for no reason and says dumb stuff like "Wyatt family is just an illusion and The Shield is real" which, wtf does that mean. Much more annoying than your average talentless guy because how overrated he is.
> *
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:ti :ambrose2


----------



## #Mark

CM Jewels said:


> They're going to make me dislike Roman and I don't want that to happen. Him being featured so prominently front and center is starting to wear on me.
> 
> WWE doesn't know how to hide their affection for certain guys. Just let it be more natural, Jesus.


Subtly isn't WWE's strong suit. I was fine with the SS eliminations and even the Rumble but this is getting a bit ridiculous. I've readily accepted that instead of being an avenue to create three new stars (which WWE desperately needed to do), the Shield has been an avenue to create one star.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

Rollins. But I all of them to different degrees.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

Seth Rollins doesn't get enough love


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Calahart said:


> Yeah Ambrose even stated that he isn't interested in taking Cena's spot.
> He just wants to do what he loves the the best he can.


The problem with WWE today is you won't receive consistent booking/development unless you are upper-midcard or main event near Cena in some way and fans are concerned about that. Taking Cena's spot is a whole different burden but getting close to the main event means a fleshed out character who can connect with the audience and stay there. Hopefully Ambrose can expand on that niche the Shield carved out for themselves as one of the more developed factions on the roster when he gets out.


----------



## prodandimitrow

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

Rollins is my favorite , he is insanely underrated around here.


----------



## LawyerLarry

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

Seth Rollins is the best wrestler I've seen in the WWE since I started back watching last year. My girlfriend likes Roman Reigns because of his looks.


----------



## CALΔMITY

D-Bry is Fly said:


> The problem with WWE today is you won't receive consistent booking/development unless you are upper-midcard or main event near Cena in some way and fans are concerned about that. Taking Cena's spot is a whole different burden but getting close to the main event means a fleshed out character who can connect with the audience and stay there. Hopefully Ambrose can expand on that niche the Shield carved out for themselves as one of the more developed factions on the roster when he gets out.


I'm not saying he shouldn't shoot for the main event, but he doesn't need to always be in the main event. This may come off as a bad example, but Ziggler is midcard and he is pretty popular with both casuals and smarks. It may vary from city to city, but at the house show I went to he got tons of cheers all throughout. We all loved it when he defeated sandow. I do believe that Ambrose is capable of becoming something better than that, though. If he has to do it the Daniel Bryan way then so be it. I believe he can do that too.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

Fan of all 3 of them but Rollins has impressed me the most, therefor he is my favorite atm.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

1. Ambrose: I Love Him
2. Rollins: I Like Him
3. Reigns: I do not care


----------



## xdoomsayerx

From what I've seen so far

1. Rollins 
2. Reigns 
3. Ambrose 

I'm sure Ambrose will get better. His booking has been terrible, but he's defiantly been the least exciting Sheild member thus far.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

just saw this on tumblr










truth and :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

1. Roman FUCKIN Reigns
2. Seth Rollins
3. Dean Ambrose


----------



## ByTor

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*



Ungratefulness said:


> None are good enough to warrant strong opinions on any becoming a main eventer but...
> 
> 1. *Rollins* - Good in the ring and has had some funny/good lines that I enjoyed.
> 2. *Reigns* - Has some cool and mark atable moves and is good/cool looking.
> 3. *Ambrose* - Completely talentless.Annoyingly bad in the ring with his ridiculous facial expressions and selling with a boring moveset. Also botches sometimes. Annoying on the mic sounds like he's giving himself a ghost inflection for no reason and says dumb stuff like "Wyatt family is just an illusion and The Shield is real" which, wtf does that mean. Much more annoying than your average talentless guy because how overrated he is.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'd switch around Reigns & Rollins (who both rule) but this guy is spot on when it comes Dean Basham.


----------



## YESforBRYAN

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

Right now, easily Rollins. I would've said Ambrose a year ago.


----------



## Hecky_Heck

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

All three are awesome...but

1.Rollins
2.Ambrose
3.Reigns


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

1) Dean Ambrose
2) Seth Rollins


----------



## CALΔMITY

I try SO HARD to include Seth in my arguments. :lol

Sorry Seth. :O

I'm goin to sleeps. Have a good day folks.


----------



## Deptford

Calahart said:


> I wanted that mic moment as well. At least there's always smackdown. 8*D
> 
> 
> Ambrose and Rollins, the midcard heroes? The aces in the hole? The reboot the midcard has always needed? :draper2
> I'm okay with this.


Yeah I am too. The MId-Card has been really bad for a really long time but people forget how good mid-card wrestling can actually be if WWE can fix it. And with all the new talent, plus the standouts in Ambrose and Rollins, it just seems like they could. 

A big part of why it sucks so bad isn't only the booking but the talents involved in the mid-card as well being pretty green, new guys or unmotivated lackeys. One or the other. But with the new influx of indy wrestlers that are passionate about the business before even going to NXT, this doesn't seem to be the case any more. 

Hell, WCW cruiserweight division is what got me started watching wrestling in the first place. 
There was a time up until about 2000 where mid-card / lower card wrestling was absolutely phenomenal that everyone seems to have either forgotten about or they just think it's now beyond repair. But the future for the playing field to level out some has never looked better tbh.

The WCW undercard was getting their guys from the Indies, Japan, and Mexico (ie; experienced individuals) and *wink *wink WWE is now essentially getting the same favors handed to them via the indy circuit. So yeah, to me it looks like the "stars" are aligned.
 see what I did there with that word. BAM!!!


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

Seth Rollins - Been a fan of the guy since his Age of The Fall days with Jimmy Jacobs.


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

Reigns is going to be the one that ultimately gets over the most, theres something very X-Pac about Seth Rollins, I hope he doesn't end up with the same heat when he goes single. Ambrose will be this generations Piper, there and thereabouts and I think he'll like it that way, I don't think Ambrose has any plans/ambitions of being a super over face and I doubt he even worries about being "the guy" also.


----------



## Joshi Judas

6 days to go until The Shield thread ends. Think about that :lmao


----------



## Deptford

Quoth the Raven said:


> 6 days to go until The Shield thread ends. Think about that :lmao


No Raven don't talk like that  

I didn't even get on board until either the fourth or fifth thread. Makes me sad 
maybe it was the 3r thread. Still too late though.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

Seth Rollins. Always been a Tyler Black fan but his work in The Shield and all around improvement has really impressed me.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

Ambrose is top heel material. I mean, cream of the crop heel we're talking about.

The bad guys are all that has ever mattered anyways


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Calahart said:


> I'm not saying he shouldn't shoot for the main event, but he doesn't need to always be in the main event. This may come off as a bad example, but Ziggler is midcard and he is pretty popular with both casuals and smarks. It may vary from city to city, but at the house show I went to he got tons of cheers all throughout. We all loved it when he defeated sandow. I do believe that Ambrose is capable of becoming something better than that, though. If he has to do it the Daniel Bryan way then so be it. I believe he can do that too.


I see what you're saying but its a bit of a bad example lol. WWE is more about wrestling than ever before, which is a good or bad thing depending on what you look for in the product. WWE has its main cast ( main event guys and soon-to-be ones) and everyone else are just supporting actors if involved in their conflicts or marginalized to wrestlers with few unique traits who don't get time to connect to the audience. For some reason there can't be multiple layered stories and characters who can interact only ones who happen to be put in the path of the main storyline.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Quoth the Raven said:


> 6 days to go until The Shield thread ends. Think about that :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

Just pointing out the possibility :lol

Of course, if Roman breaks out, Ambrose and Rollins could still continue as The Shield. Wouldn't be the same but the threads would keep going :side:

On the midcard subject, when treated right- it can be the most entertaining part of the show. If they can manage to create and book the midcard like Heyman booked Smackdown during the Ruthless Aggression Era, it will be marvelous.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

psycho bunny said:


> The things that happen in my head will never happen on tv.


Same...










I hope that wasn't too rude...


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*



Deptford said:


> Ambrose is top heel material. I mean, cream of the crop heel we're talking about.
> 
> The bad guys are all that has ever mattered anyways


This.

So, basically for effect.....











Just, this guy :clap


Agree though Rollins is underrated and I rate him incredibly highly.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

Big fan of Ambrose & Rollins, and I think Roman is okay but nowhere near their level in terms of in ring & mic skills.


----------



## Coach

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

Ambrose for me, marked hard when he started beating up Mark Henry the other day on Raw. I love the intensity and his presence


----------



## EscapedIllusion

Rollins loved him since he was Tyler Black.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NeyNey

Ambrose fucking up Henry after the damn match... :banderas
_Awwww~ Yeah!!!_

Also, proud *x78* supporter. 



x78 said:


> I understand what you're saying but they are about to split the group up, or at least evolve them into something more than just the mercenary group that they have been for most of their run. Ambrose loses matches, that's what he does, he's never had or needed strong booking, I can't think of a single important match that Ambrose has won even going back to his indy days, that's part of his appeal. Regins on the other hand, as a powerhouse and potential face, absolutely needs strong booking and also needs to look like a leader, or at least like someone who is a badass and won't back down. That's his appeal. This is a natural progression for both guys. I agree that Wyatts vs Shield should have happened at Survivor Series when both groups were hot, but the company dropped the ball on that one. That doesn't mean Reigns' push is being mishandled. He's going to get over, and later Ambrose and Rollins are going to get over too in their own right, and we have three main event stars. But Reigns is the most limited and also the most eye-catching to casual viewers, so it makes sense that he needs the strongest booking coming out of the group in order to allow him to be successful.


Many of you were reading this post black or white, while it's grey.
I think people who really understand Ambrose's character and how it works, know what "_...he's never had or needed strong booking_" means.

That's why I will *always* remain positive. 
That's why he's so special and that's why he's such a fucking genious.



Zigberg said:


> Why is Ambrose billed as an inch taller than Reigns when he's A. clearly not and B. they want Reigns to be seen as the guy with all the size?


Watch Ambrose/Henry last week and you see how fucking big Ambrose is.



Eddie Ray said:


> Samoan drops are piss easy to do. its one of the easiest lifts followed by just falling backwards.
> 
> you can even see in the gif that Henry is doing a mega job posting off Reigns.


Thing is, Marks like me are impressed with how it looks and not how easy everybody can do it.

But maybe that's why I like Reigns, 'cause I don't watch everything through a monocle and don't treat wrestling like a wine tasting.


----------



## Vårmakos

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

Seth Rollins. Mainly due to the fact that he is the member I am most familiar with from his work in ROH. 

Objectively the second best wrestler in WWE.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> 6 days to go until The Shield thread ends. Think about that :lmao


Raven......why?


----------



## Eclairal

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

Seth Rollins, he is just awesome on the ring, have a very good look and I love on the mic... the Total Package.

And I'm surprised about the first place of Ambrose. I thought he was awesome in FCW but he can't show his talent in The Shield and he's pretty boring for me but I'm sure he will be amazing once The Shield will be over


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> 6 days to go until The Shield thread ends. Think about that :lmao












I don't like you anymore.


----------



## MasterGoGo

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

Seth Rollins, he can really go in the ring. He's like Jeff Hardy, but better in every way.


----------



## Sandow_hof

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

Love reigns move set! His look is better than entire roster! Personality / character is his weakness and I have seen glimpses of greatness! Like his baby girl comment to that Renee I can see him being a shy ladies man and just a power house mans man! No **** but i am falling for this guy!! His eventual fued with Ambrose can make both stars


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

ambrose
rollins
reigns


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

Was a Dean Ambrose fan way before The Shield and I am strictly an Ambrose fan. While I like The Shield and have no problems with the other two, Rollins is a good hand in the ring, and Reigns has a good look, Ambrose is the one I watch Shield mostly for. Guy has the psychology down both in the ring and outside the ring, is great on the mic and entertaining. 

As for the other two, I would pick Rollins over Reigns. Reigns just has a good look and and good finisher and that's about it. I've still yet to see how he handles himself in singles competition. Where as Rollins is entertaining in the ring so he can at least keep me interested more so.


----------



## KokosTea

*Re: Whose Your Favorite Member Of The Shield?*

1) Seth Rollins - He impressed me since his debut. The only negative thing about him were his mic skills but he has improved drastically since his debut.
2) Ambrose
3)Reigns


----------



## terrilala

Reigns
Rollins
Ambrose


----------



## tylermoxreigns

JR talking about Ambrose last night. Pretty much spot on and what I was trying to say earlier in my own non-coherent way



> Ambrose played the smarmy, opportunistic villain role extremely well. There is big money in Dean Ambrose. Ambrose still reminds me of a cross between Roddy Piper and Brian Pillman. That’s high praise by the way.
> 
> 
> *jrsbarbq.com.*


----------



## Reservoir Angel

My favourite member of the Shield?

Seth Rollins. Hands down. I really cannot think of a single thing about him that I don't absolutely love. Except that I wish he'd make like Ambrose did and ditch the bulky combat gear in favour of a form-fitting shirt, but that's because I'm a perv who can never resist a good bod.


----------



## Kratosx23

Reaper Jones said:


> I guess I should be glad that I missed the last 10+ years of the WWE. It really doesn't look or sound anything like the WWE I remember. Sure they had their megastars that consistently held the belt, but the concept of a champion at that time was that he was a legit guy with a solid character who was massively over with the crowd as well. He was _the _fan favourite .. end of story.
> 
> I don't understand this new era where you've got champions who get mixed reactions at best while the fan favourites, or guys that are consistently getting cheered have their momentum pulled right from underneath them instead of the WWE riding that wave of momentum and giving us good storylines with logical payoffs. Or guys who can speak never touching the mic and being unable to show / play their characters (that didn't happen in the past)?
> 
> I just don't get the WWE anymore. Since when did it become ok for the champion to have real heat as opposed to heel heat? Or since when did the most over guy in the company have to consistently fight his booking instead of going over opponents riding the wave of momentum? What happened to this company ...


It's been a slow decline since they lost competition. Now Vince seems to just fuck around with his product for the fun of it...



Ungratefulness said:


> None are good enough to warrant strong opinions on any becoming a main eventer but...
> 
> 1. *Rollins* - Good in the ring and has had some funny/good lines that I enjoyed.
> 2. *Reigns* - Has some cool and mark atable moves and is good/cool looking.
> 3. *Ambrose* - Completely talentless.Annoyingly bad in the ring with his ridiculous facial expressions and selling with a boring moveset. Also botches sometimes. Annoying on the mic sounds like he's giving himself a ghost inflection for no reason and says dumb stuff like "Wyatt family is just an illusion and The Shield is real" which, wtf does that mean. Much more annoying than your average talentless guy because how overrated he is.


Your favourite wrestler is AJ Lee, therefore your right to have an opinion on anything wrestling related is void.



tylermoxreigns said:


> JR talking about Ambrose last night. Pretty much spot on and what I was trying to say earlier in my own non-coherent way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose played the smarmy, opportunistic villain role extremely well. There is big money in Dean Ambrose. Ambrose still reminds me of a cross between Roddy Piper and Brian Pillman. That’s high praise by the way.
> 
> 
> jrsbarbq.com.
Click to expand...

I'd hardly consider that high praise, considering neither guy was ever more than a midcard wrestler, and both are considerably overrated talkers. If he's only gonna achieve the level of the next Piper or Pillman, that doesn't bode well for his future. He should be a world champion, he's better than both ever were by a country mile. Thankfully, I don't see the comparisons at all, Ambrose is genuinely entertaining and not an irritant.


----------



## Deptford

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'd hardly consider that high praise, considering neither guy was ever more than a midcard wrestler, and both are considerably overrated talkers. If he's only gonna achieve the level of the next Piper or Pillman, that doesn't bode well for his future. He should be a world champion, he's better than both ever were by a country mile. Thankfully, I don't see the comparisons at all, Ambrose is genuinely entertaining and not an irritant.


I think it's just JR saying "Yeah this another one of those really talented guys who isn't really going anywhere.." 
Comparing him to mid carders. Saying he is praising him. It's just another one of those pats on the back that they like to give to experienced and well deserving guys they know they aren't gonna push so they can feel better about themselves when they make the wrong decision.


----------



## Kratosx23

You may be on to something there.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Why some people thinking that Dean will join Wyatt family?


----------



## Rugrat

Not excessively fond of any of them to be brutally honest, but I'll rate them anyway:

1. Seth Rollins - Good ring worker, not great on the mic, but he's sufficient.

2. Roman Reigns - Average on the ring and mic, yet being pushed towards the main-event, he's done some decent spots though. He'll end up like Orton.

3. Dean Ambrose - Lacks versatility, average on ring + mic, people talk as though he's going to be the next top heel, but his only speciality is strange facial expressions.


----------



## DareDevil

Dean>Seth>Roman


----------



## Kratosx23

> 3. Dean Ambrose - Lacks versatility, average on ring + mic, people talk as though he's going to be the next top heel, but his only speciality is strange facial expressions.


Dean Ambrose > Dean Douglas. 8*D


----------



## Rugrat

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Dean Ambrose > Dean Douglas. 8*D


As you've stated yourself, WWE give people intellectual gimmicks if their intention is to bury them. Douglas is one of the top heels of all time, Ambrose has some way to go, he doesn't even crack the top 10 heels on the WWE roster for me at present.


----------



## Deptford

RugbyRat said:


> As you've stated yourself, WWE give people intellectual gimmicks if their intention is to bury them. Douglas is one of the top heels of all time, Ambrose has some way to go, he doesn't even crack the top 10 heels on the WWE roster for me at present.


Who are your other 9? :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

RugbyRat said:


> Ambrose has some way to go, he doesn't even crack the top 10 heels on the WWE roster for me at present.


Really? Because for my money the only heel that's better at being a heel than Ambrose on the current roster is Bray Wyatt.

Though I am interested to hear what 10 heels on the roster right now are better at it than Dean Ambrose... ball's in your court.


----------



## Kratosx23

RugbyRat said:


> As you've stated yourself, WWE give people intellectual gimmicks if their intention is to bury them. Douglas is one of the top heels of all time, Ambrose has some way to go, he doesn't even crack the top 10 heels on the WWE roster for me at present.


Nah, he wasn't very good. 

There aren't even 10 performers better than Ambrose, let alone 10 heels. Whatever, though, you hate him. Just like me, you're never gonna change your opinion, so there's no real point continuing. Just be happy you get what you want. Ambrose is gonna be a career jobber, so you can take some solace in that. Why the fuck you would ever want to do that, I don't know, but you do, so.....enjoy it.


----------



## Rugrat

In descending order: Sandow, Barrett, Cesaro, Wyatt, Lesnar, Del Rio, Harper, Ryback, Reigns and Rollins. This makes him my 11th favourite heel.


----------



## DannyMack

1. Ambrose
2. Reigns
3. Rollins

Ambrose has it all for me. From character, to promo abilities, to in-ring skills to overall presence. I've been a fan of his ever since I found a video of 1 of his promos from FCW 2 years ago. Since then I've caught up on all his best work prior to joining the WWE. I've been a supporter of his ever since. I love Reigns' aura/presence and I love Rollins' wrestling ability but for me Dean Ambrose is THE MAN!


----------



## Rugrat

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nah, he wasn't very good.


As a mic skills fan, I'd have expected you to appreciate him.


----------



## Kratosx23

> As a mic skills fan, I'd have expected you to appreciate him.


I never thought he was as good as he was built up to be, though. Maybe it's because I never watched ECW at its peak, but I've never seen anything from him I gave a shit about. Actually, I know it's not because I didn't watch ECW live, because Bubba Ray Dudley was awesome on the mic in ECW, so yeah, it's just him being overhyped. I mean he's not bad or anything, I just didn't care. My standards are super high though, I consider Roddy Piper to be legit terrible on the mic, which 99% of wrestling fans don't agree with.



RugbyRat said:


> In descending order: Sandow, Barrett, Cesaro, Wyatt, Lesnar, Del Rio, Harper, Ryback, Reigns and Rollins. This makes him my 11th favourite heel.


Sandow, yes, Barrett, maybe, Cesaro, no, Wyatt, yes, Del Rio, no, Harper, no, Ryback, absolutely no, the other 2 geeks in the Shield, no.

I'll throw in Paul Heyman, so at best he's #4. I don't know if I'd go for Barrett over Ambrose, though. I might, depending on what they're doing. They're both great. The Bad News gimmick is atrocious and completely beneath his level, though.


----------



## Wynter

RugbyRat said:


> As you've stated yourself, WWE give people intellectual gimmicks if their intention is to bury them. Douglas is one of the top heels of all time, Ambrose has some way to go, *he doesn't even crack the top 10 heels on the WWE roster for me at present.*


Damn really? I would love to see your top 10 heels from this roster. Not knocking your opinion, I'm just curious 

I mean, I can totally understand why you're unimpressed with Dean. He hasn't been able to truly show the scope of his skills and abilities so far. That man is natural born heel; the closet he will ever be to a face is a tweener or an anti-hero.

I know if I've never seen his work before WWE, I wouldn't be so impressed either. At least not compared to the hype he gets from his fans. I still would have enjoyed his mic skills dont get me wrong. But I wouldn't have had too much hope for him being a top guy with the way WWE is presenting him.

He has so much untapped talent that the WWE is stifling(whether because it's a PG show, to fit the current storyline or to make sure he doesn't outshine Reigns. Could be a combination), but the man for sure has the tools and skills to be at the top.

He's gold and I'm real sad so many people don't know that because they've only seen what WWE has been offering and willing to show.

Dean is my absolute favorite in the group although you wouldn't know with the way I thirst over Reigns :lol Rollins is a real close second because I enjoy his in ring work immensely and despite what others may say on the matter, I dig his style of mic work too.

Reigns will sit on third because he still has a ways to go and has so much potential that needs to be nurtured before he can be among the top talents.

Back on topic, Dean is amazing. I will hold on to hope--whether if it's naively so--that WWE will give Dean his due and allow him to be the top star he has all the makings to be.

Just my two cents in the conversation. Didn't mean to ramble


----------



## Reservoir Angel

RugbyRat said:


> In descending order: Sandow, Barrett, Cesaro, Wyatt, Lesnar, Del Rio, *Harper*, Ryback, Reigns and Rollins. This makes him my 11th favourite heel.


Okay, subjective opinion and all, different strokes for different folks and all that, but I honestly cannot wrap my head around someone not only calling Luke Harper a better heel than Dean Ambrose but calling him a better heel than all of the Shield.

Unless I missed something, Harper's entire shtick is "the guy who wear the lamb mask and follows Bray Wyatt around." He barely even has a character of his own, he's just one of Bray's heavies.

I could maybe buy him being better than Rollins, because to be honest Rollins is basically just a cuddly face wearing the thin disguise of a heel by association in my eyes, and at least Harper is unambiguously a bad guy, but...

... god damn, man.

EDIT: I'm thinking of the wrong Wyatt Family member... I could call myself foolish for that but instead I'm going to blame it on how utterly un-unique the two of Bray's minions are.


----------



## x78

RugbyRat said:


> 3. Dean Ambrose - Lacks versatility, average on ring + mic, people talk as though he's going to be the next top heel, but his only speciality is strange facial expressions.


Posts like this are so funny to me.


----------



## Rugrat

> Sandow, yes, Barrett, maybe, Cesaro, no, Wyatt, yes, Del Rio, no, Harper, no, Ryback, absolutely no, the other 2 geeks in the Shield, no.
> 
> I'll throw in Paul Heyman, so at best he's #4. I don't know if I'd go for Barrett over Ambrose, though. I might, depending on what they're doing. They're both great. The Bad News gimmick is atrocious and completely beneath his level, though.


Ryback isn't as bad as you're making out, he isn't a bad worker and his promos are ok.

I'm a pretty big fan of Barrett too, hopefully he'll be able to make something out of his gimmick. Given he has 'the look' that McMahon and Triple H like, as well as being talented in the ring and on the mic, I find it bizarre he's getting buried.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

RugbyRat said:


> Ryback isn't as bad as you're making out, he isn't a bad worker and his promos are ok.


The fact that he consistently gets another wrestler's name chanted at him is probably not a mark in his favour in terms of character.


----------



## Rugrat

Reservoir Angel said:


> Okay, subjective opinion and all, different strokes for different folks and all that, but I honestly cannot wrap my head around someone not only calling Luke Harper a better heel than Dean Ambrose but calling him a better heel than all of the Shield.
> 
> Unless I missed something, Harper's entire shtick is "the guy who wear the lamb mask and follows Bray Wyatt around." He barely even has a character of his own, he's just one of Bray's heavies.
> 
> I could maybe buy him being better than Rollins, because to be honest Rollins is basically just a cuddly face wearing the thin disguise of a heel by association in my eyes, and at least Harper is unambiguously a bad guy, but...
> 
> ... god damn, man.
> 
> EDIT: I'm thinking of the wrong Wyatt Family member... I could call myself foolish for that but instead I'm going to blame it on how utterly un-unique the two of Bray's minions are.


He's only marginally better than Reigns IMO. Ambrose I don't like, Reigns doesn't strike me as anything great, but Harper really is one to watch IMO.


----------



## Rugrat

Reservoir Angel said:


> The fact that he consistently gets another wrestler's name chanted at him is probably not a mark in his favour in terms of character.


It was primarily due to poor booking, as a face "Feed me more!" replaced the Goldberg chants, it was the heel turn, losing streak and being fed to Cena which fucked him.


----------



## Rugrat

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I never thought he was as good as he was built up to be, though. Maybe it's because I never watched ECW at its peak, but I've never seen anything from him I gave a shit about. Actually, I know it's not because I didn't watch ECW live, because Bubba Ray Dudley was awesome on the mic in ECW, so yeah, it's just him being overhyped. I mean he's not bad or anything, I just didn't care. My standards are super high though, *I consider Roddy Piper to be legit terrible on the mic*, which 99% of wrestling fans don't agree with.


I agree with you, he spent a lot of time unintelligibly babbling.


----------



## Kratosx23

> I agree with you, he spent a lot of time unintelligibly babbling.


*THANK YOU!* Just a pile of random, illogical, babbling nonsense. I HATED his fucking promos. 



RugbyRat said:


> Ryback isn't as bad as you're making out, he isn't a bad worker and his promos are ok.
> 
> I'm a pretty big fan of Barrett too, hopefully he'll be able to make something out of his gimmick. Given he has 'the look' that McMahon and Triple H like, as well as being talented in the ring and on the mic, I find it bizarre he's getting buried.


Ryback is DEFINITELY as bad as I'm making out. His promos are terrible, his ring work is terrible, he's the ugliest human being on the planet. And yes, I know I say look doesn't matter, and it doesn't, but he's just a sight. He looks like an ape that almost evolved into a human and only made it half way. 

Plus, he can only play one character. You either have to have him be Goldberg, or you have to cut him. This midcard, geek, "Bully Ry", troll the fans on Twitter gimmick is NOT working. There are some guys, as Jim Cornette once said, talking about Batista and he's definitely right about him, he can either be a main eventer or he has to be nothing, because he's not versatile at all and can't be a second match on the card guy, it's all or nothing. Ryback is assuredly one of those guys and I would prefer it was nothing.

Barrett's being buried because he's English. That's my theory and I'm sticking to it. He's got an amazing look, he can talk, he can work, he's in his prime age. It's one of those sad things where the office just doesn't like him because of one reason and he'll never be able to get past it. Which don't get me wrong, if I ran the WWE and didn't like somebody for some reason, they wouldn't get past it either, but there's no legitimate reason for it to happen. It's funny how Triple H went on the radio a couple years ago and outright LIED about how Wade Barrett was gonna be a huge star for WWE. the clip is out there. Somebody needs to take him to task over that and call his bullshit out for what it is.


----------



## Deptford

RugbyRat said:


> In descending order: Sandow, Barrett, Cesaro, Wyatt, Lesnar, Del Rio, Harper, Ryback, Reigns and Rollins. This makes him my 11th favourite heel.


good lord... just say you hate Ambrose.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *THANK YOU!* Just a pile of random, illogical, babbling nonsense. I HATED his fucking promos.


I've not seen any of Piper's old work. Like, any of it. Ever. But from just what I have seen on Old School RAWs... I will admit to not really getting the whole "oh my god he's a God on the mic" attitude. I think he's about average, and that's when he's not just being weird and blurting crap out.


----------



## Rugrat

Reservoir Angel said:


> I've not seen any of Piper's old work. Like, any of it. Ever. But from just what I have seen on Old School RAWs... I will admit to not really getting the whole "oh my god he's a God on the mic" attitude. I think he's about average, and that's when he's not just being weird and blurting crap out.


Santino summed him up perfectly "Just when you think you have all the answers, I babble incoherently like a lunatic person."


----------



## Kratosx23

Reservoir Angel said:


> I've not seen any of Piper's old work. Like, any of it. Ever. But from just what I have seen on Old School RAWs... I will admit to not really getting the whole "oh my god he's a God on the mic" attitude. I think he's about average, and that's when he's not just being weird and blurting crap out.


So that's about.....2 words every appearance? I think that's the average.


----------



## Frico

For me it's:

1. Rollins
2. Ambrose
3. Reigns

Anyone who's been watching Rollins since his Tyler Black days knows how awesome he is. People tend to think he's not that great on the mic but I disagree...He's made improvements in that department and he and Ambrose are always doing most of the talking. Whenever Rollins speaks he has has my attention and a great look to him. He's isn't bad as say, Big E and lets face it - someone like Lesnar doesn't really sound that great either.

I REALLY like all three guys. They're the future IMO along with Bray...Reigns hasn't really had a great match yet per se and sounds just a tad wooden on the mic - (especially with trying to sound like a "good guy" now" but he's nowhere Rollins and Ambrose in terms on in-ring/mic ability. I truly believe though that anyone is able to make progress no matter what the weakness is. And I also hope all THREE get major pushes/face time when they go their separate ways. I get that they're paving the way for Reigns to be "the guy" but all three have shown to bring something of their own to the table.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Piper in the mid 80s was gold. He cut some fucking classic promos on Hogan as a heel. 

Please don't judge him from his recent Raw appearances the past five years, he just isn't the same.


----------



## Kratosx23

I'm judging him from the 80's too.


----------



## cindel25

I like all three. I cannot choose. Big stars. 

Tit...illating Tuesday. 5 days left.


----------



## Deptford

all i want for my birthday is a big booty hoe! all i want for my birthday is a big booty hoe!


----------



## jamal.

Reservoir Angel said:


> I've not seen any of Piper's old work. Like, any of it. Ever. But from just what I have seen on Old School RAWs... I will admit to not really getting the whole "oh my god he's a God on the mic" attitude. I think he's about average, and that's when he's not just being weird and blurting crap out.


----------



## Deptford

Have you guys seen bunny swarm yet? omg I'm usually not one for viral videos but omg omg omg omg omg 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/1133201-omg-swarm-bunny.html#post30308633

maybe bunny will enjoy it at least...


----------



## Jammy

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *THANK YOU!* Just a pile of random, illogical, babbling nonsense. I HATED his fucking promos.


Piper's promos had FIRE and always got the audience hyped. You mark too much for eloquent talkers Pyro. Promos arent about talking or orating, it's about hyping people up to see you wrestle. Not once has a Sandow promo, or Barett promo gotten me hyped to see them wrestle, win or lose.

Plus Piper was eloquent when he wanted to, he was extremely versatile. I think you haven't seen shit.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Nah I'm fine. But some scarier shit happened. On my way to work I pressed my brakes and nothing. My brakes completely failed on me. So I managed to pull off into a carpark next to a beach. So I'm here waiting on my mechanic.  At least sea looks nice.


Oh dear! I'm glad you managed to pull in somewhere!

Did you end up washing your arm in salt water? :lmao

DAMN, Caly, with that Deuce and Domino pic! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

More Blackout is always welcome on anyone. Especially double ones 



Calahart said:


> What was, once, a cohesive powerhouse of a unit...I'd say the Shield is basically:
> 
> *Roman Reigns* - The one who is finally realizing and accepting his true potential which is partly his greatest strength and, possibly, his greatest weakness as well.
> *Dean Ambrose* - The one, still titled the leader of the group, who feels threatened by Roman's show of power. As unstable as he is he continues to try to keep it together. Seems to fail more and more each week, though.
> *Seth Rollins* - The one trying to keep everything together. He tells Dean what he wants to hear, but also seemingly getting more and more tired of Dean's shit at the same time. Drifting more and more towards Roman.
> 
> I see a blend of three different personalities finally clashing. It's human nature folks and chances are good it's going to get ugly for those three when shit hits the fan. It's the kind of drama the WWE always needs.


^This. except I just want Seth to realize that he's awesome too and just break away from them both to find himself 

Some time ago, some people felt that The Shield was getting stale and each member needed to stand out more individually. That's happening now--they're really showcasing their own personalities. I don't see any reason to complain yet because from my POV, no one's burying anyone at this point.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> How the fuck am I not supporting him? It's not a lack of support for him, it's a lack of faith in the idiots in charge to push the right talent. Watch what goes on, it's right in front of your face. I'm usually right about this kind of stuff, you know.
> 
> Fine, then he's gonna be Damien Sandow when the group splits, not Zack Ryder. He'll be an insanely talented jobber.


To support someone is to believe in their ability to overcome obstacles, not just when success is a sure shot. If you know that Dean is as good as he is, then you should be feeling more optimistic about his chances of not overlooked in the long run.

Besides he's overcome worse circumstances than this and come out shining.

The Shield's booking is still making sense from a creative POV. They're telling a very good and very organic story about the rise and fall of this stable.

RANE!!!!!!!!!!!



tylermoxreigns said:


> Every time someone says Ambrose is going to get Zack Ryder'd or buried I cannot help but :lol I don't think he would let himself get to that stage of the game. As someone who has worked on the indies and essentially wrote his own path, do you really think he going to sit there and not utilise every single person/outlet he has on offer to him whilst in a company such as WWE? He has people who he can bounce ideas off, he has people he can learn from, he has people he can turn to for advice. Seriously, like a never ending rainbow.
> 
> Anyway, when you really, really get down to nitty gritty of it all, Ambrose has had what I call the "silent push" up until now because he has been given all the stand out moments.
> 
> MITB match
> Singles title (which okay at the moment doesn't mean shit but at the time this made him stand out against the other two)
> Wrestled Undertaker
> 
> Let's not forget WWE were so high on Ambrose that he didn't even wrestle NXT TV unlike Reigns and Rollins. He was dark matched before either of the other two, he was put on overseas tours before the other two. They knew he didn't need to be down in developmental any longer than necessary. In some ways you could say The Shield was made for Ambrose to get on the main roster when the Foley thing fell through and then Reigns upped his game big time and it flipped on its head and became something that could push Reigns higher up the food chain.
> 
> To be honest, for me, Ambrose got The Shield over to begin with because they didn't do sweet FA other than run ins and promos. He talked them up and laid their foundation down to allow Reigns to sweep in at the end as I touched on before. In truth we all kinda knew this was always going to happen.


:clap :clap :clap :clap

Ah, thank you Bunny!



psycho bunny said:


>


If I ever heard these lines from any of them I'd be :faint:

RAVEN! Don't say things like that!












Deptford said:


> Have you guys seen bunny swarm yet? omg I'm usually not one for viral videos but omg omg omg omg omg
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/1133201-omg-swarm-bunny.html#post30308633
> 
> maybe bunny will enjoy it at least...


BUNNIES. BUNNIES EVERYWHERE.

Oh yeah, there was a question about favorites. Definitely Seth. But Dean is at a very very very veryx1000 close second.


----------



## Rugrat

Jammy said:


> Piper's promos had FIRE and always got the audience hyped. You mark too much for eloquent talkers Pyro. Promos arent about talking or orating, it's about hyping people up to see you wrestle. Not once has a Sandow promo, or Barett promo gotten me hyped to see them wrestle, win or lose.
> 
> Plus Piper was eloquent when he wanted to, he was extremely versatile. I think you haven't seen shit.


They've never been given a good feud or strong booking, so it'd be hard for either of them to hype a match.


----------



## Deptford

we need to make a "shield buddies" hangout thread after this one is gone or someething lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

When they break-up sunday and Roman goes face, anyone else wondering what'll happen with Seth? If anything, he seems more on Roman's side in this civil war thing they've got going on.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

It's a fact that anyone who thinks Piper sucks on the mic is a fucking buffoon.

You don't have to like him at all, but, to say he sucks on the mic is just a fucking idiotic thing to say and shows you have marbles for brains.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> we need to make a "shield buddies" hangout thread after this one is gone or someething lol


Yeah, that'd be great.


----------



## Kratosx23

> To support someone is to believe in their ability to overcome obstacles, not just when success is a sure shot.


No, to support someone is to enjoy watching them. It has nothing to do with the idiots in charge of the company who's sole criteria for picking a star is who has the best face or body. 



> If you know that Dean is as good as he is, then you should be feeling more optimistic about his chances of not overlooked in the long run.


Except that I've believed that before, and I was wrong every single time. It doesn't work that way. If Vince McMahon does not personally like you, you are FUCKED.



> Besides he's overcome worse circumstances than this and come out shining.


He's never come out shining because he's never been in the WWE before, he's always been a nobody in the Indies. As soon as he got to the WWE, he got pushed for a couple months and they completely dropped him and relegated him to job duty. So he's overcome nothing, overcoming WWE's politics is gonna be a lot harder than overcoming Indy shit.



> The Shield's booking is still making sense from a creative POV. They're telling a very good and very organic story about the rise and fall of this stable.


A very good and very organic story would mean that all 3 guys are as strong as they were when they arrived. Instead, 1 is stronger and 2 are weaker. That's not organic at all, that's forced. The Shield has become Roman Reigns and 2 guys who don't matter, the only rise and fall going on here is the rise of Roman Reigns and the fall of the guys with the talent.

It doesn't take a genius to figure out that the WWE only cares about Reigns, even KIDS are figuring it out. I was listening to a podcast today and one of the guys commented on it that his kid was watching Raw and said "The Shield would never win a match if it wasn't for Roman Reigns". How true, and how SAD.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> we need to make a "shield buddies" hangout thread after this one is gone or someething lol


I support this! :cheer

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, to support someone is to enjoy watching them. It has nothing to do with the idiots in charge of the company who's sole criteria for picking a star is who has the best face or body.
> 
> He's never come out shining because he's never been in the WWE before, he's always been a nobody in the Indies. As soon as he got to the WWE, he got pushed for a couple months and they completely dropped him and relegated him to job duty. So he's overcome nothing, overcoming WWE's politics is gonna be a lot harder than overcoming Indy shit.
> 
> A very good and very organic story would mean that all 3 guys are as strong as they were when they arrived. Instead, 1 is stronger and 2 are weaker. That's not organic at all, that's forced. The Shield has become Roman Reigns and 2 guys who don't matter, the only rise and fall going on here is the rise of Roman Reigns and the fall of the guys with the talent.


Well, we each see what we want to see, so we'll have to leave it at that 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23

I assure you that statement is a lie. I don't want to see what I'm seeing in the least.


----------



## CALΔMITY

x78 said:


> I understand what you're saying but they are about to split the group up, or at least evolve them into something more than just the mercenary group that they have been for most of their run. Ambrose loses matches, that's what he does, he's never had or needed strong booking, I can't think of a single important match that Ambrose has won even going back to his indy days, that's part of his appeal. Regins on the other hand, as a powerhouse and potential face, absolutely needs strong booking and also needs to look like a leader, or at least like someone who is a badass and won't back down. That's his appeal. This is a natural progression for both guys. I agree that Wyatts vs Shield should have happened at Survivor Series when both groups were hot, but the company dropped the ball on that one. That doesn't mean Reigns' push is being mishandled. He's going to get over, and later Ambrose and Rollins are going to get over too in their own right, and we have three main event stars. But Reigns is the most limited and also the most eye-catching to casual viewers, so it makes sense that he needs the strongest booking coming out of the group in order to allow him to be successful.


This! All of this! I'm sorry I don't have much of an insightful response to this right now. 
I just woke up and am groggy. :lol



NeyNey said:


> Ambrose fucking up Henry after the damn match... :banderas
> _Awwww~ Yeah!!!_
> 
> I think people who really understand Ambrose's character and how it works, know what "_...he's never had or needed strong booking_" means.
> 
> That's why I will *always* remain positive.
> That's why he's so special and that's why he's such a fucking genious.
> 
> 
> Thing is, Marks like me are impressed with how it looks and not how easy everybody can do it.
> 
> But maybe that's why I like Reigns, 'cause I don't watch everything through a monocle and don't treat wrestling like a wine tasting.


I know I :banderas the whole time when Dean stomped Henry while he was down. The little shit. :lol

"treat wrestling like it's wine tasting"
I love you ney. :banderas

I'm gonna remain positive too. It will do us no good to stress out over something that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Deptford

DareDevil said:


> Yeah, that'd be great.


Devil you are not even in RAW chat last night :cussin:

lol jk. 

We deserve special attention though from the mods to make something happen like a thread or something though forreal :agree:


JacqSparrow said:


> I support this! :cheer
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:cheer:cheer


----------



## Joshi Judas

Hate to be a downer but people saying it hasn't happened yet, you see it's happening right now before our eyes right? :lol

Look at them last year or around Mania time, compared to now. Rollins and Ambrose were treated as more of a singles threat than they are now. ONLY Reigns has become "stronger" in kayfabe terms. I'm all for waiting and seeing but this is taking place right now as we speak, nothing to wait for here.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Quoth the Raven said:


> Hate to be a downer but people saying it hasn't happened yet, you see it's happening right now before our eyes right? :lol
> 
> Look at them last year or around Mania time, compared to now. Rollins and Ambrose were treated as more of a singles threat than they are now. ONLY Reigns has become "stronger" in kayfabe terms. I'm all for waiting and seeing but this is taking place right now as we speak, nothing to wait for here.


Nah what I see now is storytelling and character development. Obviously not everyone is going to perceive it that way, though.


----------



## Joshi Judas

WWE doesn't do subtle storytelling like we want them to though. When they push someone, they will make it really obvious. Also, I lost faith in Creative building up multiple stars at once long ago. I did think The Shield would be different but they've fallen into the same cycle over the past few months.

I still love watching their matches obviously. But it'll take a good while after Reigns breaks out for Ambrose and Rollins to find their footing. The first year or two will be nothing special- Ziggler or Sandow like booking, at best maybe like The Usos or Real Americans. After that, it's up in the air. Maybe they will get pushed or someone new will catch WWE's attention.


----------



## Kratosx23

Calahart said:


> Nah what I see now is storytelling and character development. Obviously not everyone is going to perceive it that way, though.


Character development? Shield? These motherfuckers haven't had an ounce of character development since the time they got here, we still don't know anything about them. All we know is that one day, Reigns and Ambrose started fighting and now all of a sudden Reigns thinks attacking Mark Henry after a match is wrong even though he did the same fucking thing last week, because as usual, they're rushing through a storyline to get where they want quicker because fuck logic.


----------



## Wynter

Quoth the Raven said:


> WWE doesn't do subtle storytelling like we want them to though. When they push someone, they will make it really obvious. Also, I lost faith in Creative building up multiple stars at once long ago. I did think The Shield would be different but they've fallen into the same cycle over the past few months.
> 
> I still love watching their matches obviously. But it'll take a good while after Reigns breaks out for Ambrose and Rollins to find their footing. The first year or two will be nothing special- Ziggler or Sandow like booking, at best maybe like The Usos or Real Americans. After that, it's up in the air. Maybe they will get pushed or someone new will catch WWE's attention.


As much as I hate to agree with Raven ( you know I l̶o̶v̶e̶ tolerate you boo)....WWE is as subtle as a brick to the dick.
I think everyone can agree at this point, Reigns is their main focus out of the Shield members right now. 
We knew it was coming once he had his big showing at Survivors Series.
Slowly, but surely, Reigns has been brought to light while Dean and Seth have been slid to the back.

I will also agree that it's at the detriment of Dean and Seth. Especially Dean.
Don't get me wrong, Dean is playing the perfect chicken shit and smarmy heel.
Our boy is selling his role perfectly.

But we all can't act like this storyline isn't hurting Dean and Seth at all. The story is good, excellent if your name is Roman Reigns lol
But at the moment, Dean's credibility isn't present anymore and Seth is just, well there.
The dissension among the Shield could have _easily_ been told without sacrificing any of the members.
Roman can have still been sold as a threat and beast without weakening Dean and Seth so much.
Like I said, more so Dean. His "weaknesses" and cockiness have been more of a focus than anything with Seth.
Except with this Architect stuff Cole is trying to have catch on, Seth is just the 3rd member right now.


Now, I believe this elevation of Roman Reigns could be easier to swallow if most of the Anti-Reigners had confidence in WWE's handling of Seth and Dean after the Shield breaks up.
I think if everyone felt that Dean and Seth would get a fair shake and wouldn't be cast aside and sacrificed to midcard hell for Roman, I'm sure there would be way less bitching.
But WWE has shown lately, they only have the attention span to build one guy and will basically kill the career and momentum of others to do it.


I still say Dean and Seth will rise to the top. It will take longer and will be more on the organic route.
It's going to take a couple years maybe to do so maybe, but they will get there.

Belie' Dat .....so what if I'm naive leave me alone


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> As much as I hate to agree with Raven ( you know I l̶o̶v̶e̶ tolerate you boo)....WWE is as subtle as a brick to the dick.
> I think everyone can agree at this point, Reigns is their main focus out of the Shield members right now.
> We knew it was coming once he had his big showing at Survivors Series.
> Slowly, but surely, Reigns has been brought to light while Dean and Seth have been slid to the back.
> 
> I will also agree that it's at the detriment of Dean and Seth. Especially Dean.
> Don't get me wrong, Dean is playing the perfect chicken shit and smarmy heel.
> Our boy is selling his role perfectly.
> 
> But we all can't act like this storyline isn't hurting Dean and Seth at all. The story is good, excellent if your name is Roman Reigns lol
> But at the moment, Dean's credibility isn't present anymore and Seth is just, well there.
> The dissension among the Shield could have _easily_ been told without sacrificing any of the members.
> Roman can have still been sold as a threat and beast without weakening Dean and Seth so much.
> Like I said, more so Dean. His "weaknesses" and cockiness have been more of a focus than anything with Seth.
> Except with this Architect stuff Cole is trying to have catch on, Seth is just the 3rd member right now.
> 
> 
> Now, I believe this elevation of Roman Reigns could be easier to swallow if most of the Anti-Reigners had confidence in WWE's handling of Seth and Dean after the Shield breaks up.
> I think if everyone felt that Dean and Seth would get a fair shake and wouldn't be cast aside and sacrificed to midcard hell for Roman, I'm sure there would be way less bitching.
> But WWE has shown lately, they only have the attention span to build one guy and will basically kill the career and momentum of others to do it.
> 
> 
> I still say Dean and Seth will rise to the top. It will take longer and will be more on the organic route.
> It's going to take a couple years maybe to do so maybe, but they will get there.
> 
> Belie' Dat .....so what if I'm naive leave me alone




Yeah it would take some exceptional optimism to think this is still helping Ambrose and Rollins.

Now, I'm all for Reigns gaining more credibility and by God he has. When WWE fully intend to push someone, they won't be subtle. Everyone and their mother will be made to know that the guy is a big deal and they are doing that with Reigns.

Dean and Seth aren't being pushed to the same degree, I understand that. They can't push everyone at once, and WWE is notorious for having no clue how to build multiple stars together- last time it happened was WM 21 with Cena and Batista. But compared to earlier this year, Ambrose and Rollins have actually LOST credibility. They aren't even as serious a threat as they were earlier, they've regressed in "kayfabe" terms.

Earlier, they could back up their talk to some degree. Now it's Reigns who has to back them up. Every single time. Can't we have some variety please? 

And yeah, if anyone is expecting good things from Ambrose and Rollins in 2014 or 15, they will likely be disappointed. They will struggle to make the cards for PPVs most of the time, or be stuck on the pre show. They will be in midcard limbo for a while, and they may do good with what they're given, but by that time WWE will be more interested in Rusev or the next NXT callup to care.

Only way out is to be so impressive that the crowd lets WWE know. And even then, it will take time. Cesaro is just now starting to get a push and look at what they did to Bryan. I just don't see how we can have so much faith in WWE looking at their track record.


----------



## midnightmischief

has anyone posted this video already? I just saw it for the first time and loved it.
just hope I can post it right....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cyU-xREUixg


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Character development? Shield? These motherfuckers haven't had an ounce of character development since the time they got here*, we still don't know anything about them. All we know is that one day, Reigns and Ambrose started fighting and now all of a sudden Reigns thinks attacking Mark Henry after a match is wrong even though he did the same fucking thing last week, because as usual, they're rushing through a storyline to get where they want quicker because fuck logic.


Wrong.

Although we may not have a background or a motive as to how the group came to be, we are getting glimpses of who each individual person is truly like.



Calahart said:


> What was, once, a cohesive powerhouse of a unit...I'd say the Shield is basically:
> 
> *Roman Reigns* - The one who is finally realizing and accepting his true potential which is partly his greatest strength and, possibly, his greatest weakness as well.
> *Dean Ambrose* - The one, still titled the leader of the group, who feels threatened by Roman's show of power. As unstable as he is he continues to try to keep it together. Seems to fail more and more each week, though.
> *Seth Rollins* - The one trying to keep everything together. He tells Dean what he wants to hear, but also seemingly getting more and more tired of Dean's shit at the same time. Drifting more and more towards Roman.


I don't normally quote myself, but they were not this way when they debuted. Looks like some decent character development to me. :draper2


I do not have faith in WWE creative. However, despite what was written on paper, those three boys are making this story something interesting. I have faith in them.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Although we may not have a background or a motive as to how the group came to be, we are getting glimpses of who each individual person is truly like.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally quote myself, but they were not this way when they debuted. Looks like some decent character development to me. :draper2
> 
> 
> I do not have faith in WWE creative. However, despite what was written on paper, those three boys are making this story something interesting. I have faith in them.


That's right girl, keep the faith . :agree:


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's right girl, keep the faith . :agree:


The faith is strong.


----------



## JacqSparrow

I guess I'm really just looking at the situation as a story. Right now, they're highlighting the breakout character, but as he relates to the other two. They're playing up the fact that The Shield aren't as strong as they used to be because ego is creeping in--and that started with Dean after Seth and Roman lost the tag championships. They've showed that Dean is basically holding on to his belt by any means necessary to prove that he is the baddest among them--but he's starting to see that Roman is threatening that, so he's getting paranoid and losing focus, which is why he's losing. On the other hand, Roman is starting to realize just how good he is and exploring the potential he has on his own. As the peacemaker, Seth understandably doesn't try to stand out yet because he's still playing the team card. But little things like him asserting to Punk back in December that he was the best among the group tells the audience that he is aware of how good he is (and he proved it by having Punk beat in their singles match, if it weren't for Dean's interference), being the first to say that he would eliminate his Shield brothers at the first opportunity, and his obvious annoyance with the infighting show that he's getting tired of both of his stablemates too.



midnightmischief said:


> has anyone posted this video already? I just saw it for the first time and loved it.
> just hope I can post it right....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cyU-xREUixg


The boys were so cute in that video 



Calahart said:


> The faith is strong.


Adorbs.


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> I guess I'm really just looking at the situation as a story. Right now, they're highlighting the breakout character, but as he relates to the other two. They're playing up the fact that The Shield aren't as strong as they used to be because ego is creeping in--and that started with Dean after Seth and Roman lost the tag championships. They've showed that Dean is basically holding on to his belt by any means necessary to prove that he is the baddest among them--but he's starting to see that Roman is threatening that, so he's getting paranoid and losing focus, which is why he's losing. On the other hand, Roman is starting to realize just how good he is and exploring the potential he has on his own. As the peacemaker, Seth understandably doesn't try to stand out yet because he's still playing the team card. But little things like him asserting to Punk back in December that he was the best among the group tells the audience that he is aware of how good he is (and he proved it by having Punk beat in their singles match, if it weren't for Dean's interference), being the first to say that he would eliminate his Shield brothers at the first opportunity, and his obvious annoyance with the infighting show that he's getting tired of both of his stablemates too.
> 
> 
> 
> The boys were so cute in that video


Yup I see it has a storyline build as well.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Zero I just can't get over how adorbs the second gif in your sig is. I want to draw those two now.

I keep drawing things and pushing art requests back... I'm a bad person. :side:


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Although we may not have a background or a motive as to how the group came to be, we are getting glimpses of who each individual person is truly like.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally quote myself, but they were not this way when they debuted. Looks like some decent character development to me. :draper2
> 
> 
> I do not have faith in WWE creative. However, despite what was written on paper, those three boys are making this story something interesting. I have faith in them.


Agreed. The development is likely more evident to those of us who watch _all_ their matches and promos, dissect and analyzing each segment. They're now desperating trying to convince themselves they're still a cohesive unit, when it's apparent they're resembling a group of individuals more by the week. They'll implode any moment now.

I also don't trust Creative to live up to their name, but I trust the three will entertain as long as they get the air time.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Zero I just can't get over how adorbs the second gif in your sig is. I want to draw those two now.
> 
> I keep drawing things and pushing art requests back... I'm a bad person. :side:


:lol I rewatched TLC 2012 last night, and I swear, I was seeing bromance everywhere. This thread has corrupted me!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Agreed. *The development is likely more evident to those of us who watch all their matches and promos, dissect and analyzing each segment.* They're now desperating trying to convince themselves they're still a cohesive unit, when it's apparent they're resembling a group of individuals more by the week. They'll implode any moment now.
> 
> I also don't trust Creative to live up to their name, but I trust the three will entertain as long as they get the air time.


Also to those of us with imagination.










I trust they'll find a way to entertain even if they are given lesser roles than what they have now. Say the WWE DOES fuck over Ambrose and Rollins. It wouldn't surprise me if they Daniel Bryan'd themselves to the top somehow at some point in that time. I'm getting too far ahead of myself, though.

#keepthefaith #believe in Ambrose Reigns Rollins


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Zero I just can't get over how adorbs the second gif in your sig is. I want to draw those two now.
> 
> I keep drawing things and pushing art requests back... I'm a bad person. :side:


Go on. Embrace the Rolleigns.



JacqSparrow said:


> :lol I rewatched TLC 2012 last night, and I swear, I was seeing bromance everywhere. This thread has corrupted me!


That's because it is everywhere :dance


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Go on. Embrace the Rolleigns.


Kay. This should be good practice since I don't draw those two as often as Ambrose.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> Have you guys seen bunny swarm yet? omg I'm usually not one for viral videos but omg omg omg omg omg
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/1133201-omg-swarm-bunny.html#post30308633
> 
> 
> 
> maybe bunny will enjoy it at least...



Omg that is so cute thnx for sharing. Anything with bunnies make my day


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Kay. This should be good practice since I don't draw those two as often as Ambrose.


That's right--perfect your Seth for my sake


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm...almost done with the line art. :side: This is taking longer than I thought it would.


-edit-

Okay it's done. I'm rather happy with it.









(too lazy to do Roman's tatts :lol )


----------



## Deptford

I have an interview with Alpha Insurance in like an hour ugghh so nervous


----------



## CALΔMITY

Try your hardest to keep your cool. I know it's hard with how nerve-racking interviews can be, though. I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## Wynter

Calahart said:


> I'm...almost done with the line art. :side: This is taking longer than I thought it would.
> 
> 
> -edit-
> 
> Okay it's done. I'm rather happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (too lazy to do Roman's tatts :lol )












So, you're just gonna rile up my Rolleigns feeling this early in damn the morning Cali???










Love your drawings so much <3 
Was that a request or just felt like drawing?


----------



## TheVipersGirl

RugbyRat said:


> Not excessively fond of any of them to be brutally honest, but I'll rate them anyway:
> 
> 1. Seth Rollins - Good ring worker, not great on the mic, but he's sufficient.
> 
> 2. Roman Reigns - Average on the ring and mic, yet being pushed towards the main-event, he's done some decent spots though. He'll end up like Orton.
> 
> 3. Dean Ambrose - Lacks versatility, average on ring + mic, people talk as though he's going to be the next top heel, but his only speciality is strange facial expressions.


somewhat agree on this.
Seth Rollins: the best in-ring skills, best selling in the wwe by far but that worries me that he'll turn into a jobber, improved on mic drastically
Dean Ambrose: great promo skills, knows his character well, great acting and facial expressions.
Roman Reigns: unbelievable great strength/power, slowly improving on the mic but still needed practice.

I'd go with:
Rollins > Ambrose > Reigns


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> So, you're just gonna rile up my Rolleigns feeling this early in damn the morning Cali???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your drawings so much <3
> Was that a request or just felt like drawing?


If it gives you the feels then it has done its job. :lmao

I just felt like drawing it. Zero's signature inspired me.
I really should get back on track with my requests. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23

Calahart said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Although we may not have a background or a motive as to how the group came to be, we are getting glimpses of who each individual person is truly like.


Barely. And the background and motives are more important. Just being 3 guys isn't enough, especially after a YEAR of tv time. I wonder if they'd be bothering to create an actual story if they cared about more than one member.....


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Quoth the Raven said:


> 6 days to go until The Shield thread ends. Think about that :lmao


dont. i am not prepared. my emotions will explode if it really happens at elimination chamber. it has to happen at wrestlemania xxx though, itll be a bigger impact.
i do have a feeling that reigns will spear ambrose and its not by accident.

triple threat match should happen. the three of them entering the ring at the same time at separate sections.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Barely.* And the background and motives are more important.


----------



## Kratosx23

Calahart said:


>


This is not an in depth storyline. The only thing that's been established is that Reigns and Ambrose one day started having mild arguments with each other out of thin air, and Rollins is trying to stop them from fighting. That's it, there's NOTHING else going on. After a year, that's all we know about them. 

Well, that, and the fact that Roman Reigns thinks it's wrong to attack your opponent after a match even though he's done it constantly for a year, including last week. We don't have a fucking idea why he thinks this, out of NOWHERE, but that's a thing too.


----------



## p862011

imo they should extend this shield/wyatts feud till mania maybe some crazy street fight

they can wait for cena/bray till summerslam


----------



## The True Believer

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is not an in depth storyline. The only thing that's been established is that Reigns and Ambrose one day started having mild arguments with each other out of thin air, and Rollins is trying to stop them from fighting. That's it, there's NOTHING else going on. After a year, that's all we know about them.
> 
> Well, that, and the fact that Roman Reigns thinks it's wrong to attack your opponent after a match even though he's done it constantly for a year, including last week.


He didn't necessarily think it was wrong. Just out of place and....weird. Even for Dean Ambrose. That's not a huge leap of logic.


----------



## Kratosx23

Krinkles said:


> He didn't necessarily think it was wrong. Just out of place and....weird. Even for Dean Ambrose. That's not a huge leap of logic.


Out of place and weird for a group that's been attacking everyone they've been in the ring with after their match for a year? This is incredibly poor, bush league storytelling.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is not an in depth storyline. The only thing that's been established is that Reigns and Ambrose one day started having mild arguments with each other out of thin air, and Rollins is trying to stop them from fighting. That's it, there's NOTHING else going on. After a year, that's all we know about them.
> 
> Well, that, and the fact that Roman Reigns thinks it's wrong to attack your opponent after a match even though he's done it constantly for a year, including last week. We don't have a fucking idea why he thinks this, out of NOWHERE, but that's a thing too.


Did I ever mention anywhere how deep the storyline was? I just said it was a good one and that's my opinion. However, my main point was that there was character development going on to which you initially claimed was none. Now it's barely. At least you let loose a little bit.


----------



## The True Believer

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Out of place and weird for a group that's been attacking everyone they've been in the ring with after their match for a year? This is incredibly poor, bush league storytelling.


And I don't disagree. 

But bush league storytelling isn't really indicative of how someone's going to get treated in the long run since this is what WWE has been doing consistently since Summerslam. There might be hope for Dean Ambrose or Seth Rollins after Reigns ultimately one-up's the both of them.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I'm...almost done with the line art. :side: This is taking longer than I thought it would.
> 
> 
> -edit-
> 
> Okay it's done. I'm rather happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (too lazy to do Roman's tatts :lol )



Wow that is really beautiful caly (Y). @deptford good luck with your interview i'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23

> And I don't disagree.
> 
> But bush league storytelling isn't really indicative of how someone's going to get treated in the long run since this is what WWE has been doing consistently since Summerslam. There might be hope for Dean Ambrose or Seth Rollins after Reigns ultimately one-up's the both of them.


Don't bet on it.



Calahart said:


> Did I ever mention anywhere how deep the storyline was? I just said it was a good one and that's my opinion. However, my main point was that there was character development going on to which you initially claimed was none. Now it's barely. At least you let loose a little bit.


None. Barely. It's the same thing. When you say "nobody cares about Batista vs Alberto Del Rio at Elimination Chamber", it doesn't mean "literally no human being out of all 7.145 billion people on this planet has any desire to see this". Of course some people care, it's a generalization, you don't have to take the word so literally.

You can think whatever you want, but I consider a good storyline to be more than 3 random folks that nobody has any knowledge about coming into the company, never developing their personas for a year and more or less being strictly in ring performers, and then all of a sudden, 2 of them start having petty, minor grievances with each other and the group is about to split up over it. Unlike if they were ever to break up the Wyatt Family, where they could do brainwashing angles and all sorts of cool shit like that.


----------



## CALΔMITY

If you want to get technical, none and barely are not the same. 

They have developed their personas, though. It's not perfect by any means with them having no background and all, but it's all there is. It's at least something and it's more entertaining than what the majority of the roster has to offer.

In any case, I know there's no convincing you and that's fine.


----------



## Kratosx23

That's not saying much. These three (I'll say all of them for the sake of argument, since that's what a lot of people believe even if it's wrong) are supposed to be carrying this company for the next decade and THIS is the best they can do? This is the type of effort they put into writing for their planned, in the words of Dave Meltzer "heir apparent to John Cena"? No wonder people don't watch this shit anymore.


----------



## Asenath

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, that, and the fact that Roman Reigns thinks it's wrong to attack your opponent after a match even though he's done it constantly for a year, including last week.


I think it's more like Reigns thought it was cheap for Ambrose to try and get some shine off a match that Reigns won himself. The attack wasn't the issue, it was the fact that it was taking attention away from his victory.

Trust me, I'm not thrilled the WWE is raising Reigns' cachet at the expense of Ambrose's, but I think we've got some story left to go before they break up. And I'm not entirely sure the Wyatt feud will be settled at this month's PPV. The slow-burn has been going too long to just blow it off like that.


----------



## The True Believer

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't bet on it.


I would. After all, Bray Wyatt did go over on Daniel Bryan at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Asenath

Calahart said:


> Okay it's done. I'm rather happy with it.


ALL THE AMBROLLINS FEELS!

Ooof. Very nicely done. 

(Good luck, Deptford!)


----------



## Kratosx23

Krinkles said:


> I would. After all, Bray Wyatt did go over on Daniel Bryan at the Royal Rumble.


And what's that gonna do for him when Cena buries him six feet deep and he's repackaged by the end of the year as a guy who's dancing with Santino? Bray Wyatt isn't gonna be WWE champion or anything, this is a monster heel push. The same thing's gonna happen to him that happened to Umaga, Kozlov, Khali, what's gonna happen to Rusev, etc.

Not to mention, being the leader of a group is different to being a lackey that's in danger of being lost in the shuffle.



Asenath said:


> I think it's more like Reigns thought it was cheap for Ambrose to try and get some shine off a match that Reigns won himself. The attack wasn't the issue, it was the fact that it was taking attention away from his victory.


Well, at least you put some effort into the explanation. I'll take it.



> Trust me, I'm not thrilled the WWE is raising Reigns' cachet at the expense of Ambrose's, but I think we've got some story left to go before they break up. And I'm not entirely sure the Wyatt feud will be settled at this month's PPV. The slow-burn has been going too long to just blow it off like that.


It will be. Bray Wyatt is already locked in to fight Cena.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> These three (I'll say all of them for the sake of argument, since that's what a lot of people believe even if it's wrong) are supposed to be carrying this company for the next decade and THIS is the best they can do?


I say it's too soon to judge how they will handle their futures. They're only in year two and you're talking carrying the company? :lol Those three guys have been prominent names for the past year and starting late last year they finally start to develop their characters more. This is the first group I've seen in the WWE that has had such a good slow build up and, even though it's close, they aren't even done yet. I don't know. My expectations just aren't has high as yours.


----------



## Kratosx23

Calahart said:


> I say it's too soon to judge how they will handle their futures. They're only in year two and you're talking carrying the company? :lol Those three guys have been prominent names for the past year and starting late last year they finally start to develop their characters more. This is the first group I've seen in the WWE that has had such a good slow build up and, even though it's close, they aren't even done yet. I don't know. My expectations just aren't has high as yours.


Not the second they break up, but if WWE is as serious about these three as everyone will have you believe, which obviously, I only buy in one of the three instances, you don't shit the bed on their first major storyline. Supposing they actually do care about Ambrose and Rollins and they're just incredibly bad at showing it, it's not a mistake they ended up in the group, they were put there for a reason, so do the damn group right so that each of them are well prepared to continue growing move forward. That's not what they're doing, to say the least. Not even in the case of Reigns, his trajectory has just been "on the same page with Ambrose and Rollins" for months, then it grew to "having slight disagreements with Ambrose", and now it's "FUCK THIS GROUP I'M GONNA BE JOHN CENA".


----------



## The True Believer

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And what's that gonna do for him when Cena buries him six feet deep and he's repackaged by the end of the year as a guy who's dancing with Santino? Bray Wyatt isn't gonna be WWE champion or anything, this is a monster heel push. The same thing's gonna happen to him that happened to Umaga, Kozlov, Khali, what's gonna happen to Rusev, etc.
> 
> Not to mention, being the leader of a group is different to being a lackey that's in danger of being lost in the shuffle.


Not to worry........Emma's with Santino. 

On a serious note, I really don't see Bray Wyatt getting buried. With Umaga, Kozlov, and Khali, they were pushed during an era where the top of the card was packed tightly with talent from the "young" talent like Cena, Edge, Orton, Punk, Batista, and Jeff Hardy to the older stars like HBK, HHH, and The Undertaker. Along with their booking, I think that made it difficult for newer talent like them to rise to the top.

Now, the slate is damn near clean. WWE appears to be in the changing of the guard phase as of right now, meaning that Wyatt, Ambrose, Sandow(who am I kidding ) will have a better chance at surviving.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Pyro, I'm tired and you're making my head hurt. I'll argue with you some more another time.

Found this just now and omg what is this all about?


----------



## Kratosx23

Krinkles said:


> Not to worry........Emma's with Santino.
> 
> On a serious note, I really don't see Bray Wyatt getting buried. With Umaga, Kozlov, and Khali, they were pushed during an era where the top of the card was packed tightly with talent from the "young" talent like Cena, Edge, Orton, Punk, Batista, and Jeff Hardy to the older stars like HBK, HHH, and The Undertaker. Along with their booking, I think that made it difficult for newer talent like them to rise to the top.
> 
> Now, the slate is damn near clean. WWE appears to be in the changing of the guard phase as of right now, meaning that Wyatt, Ambrose, Sandow(who am I kidding ) will have a better chance at surviving.


There's one world title. It hasn't been HARDER to rise to the top than it is now since 2001. One world title essentially means Roman Reigns is the only guy who's ever winning it from this point forward. 

And this changing of the guard thing is bullshit. Look at the WWE right now. Triple H and Stephanie are in charge, Orton is WWE Champion, Cena is never going to slow down no matter what anyone says, Batista just came back, Brock Lesnar isn't going anywhere, Hogan and Undertaker are coming back, Sting is signing any week now, the Ice Age Outlaws are tag team champions.....there ain't no fucking changing of the guard.

On top of that, there's no way they push a fat cult leader to the WWE Championship. Absolutely no way, it's not happening. That's not what they would consider main event worthy. It should be but it isn't, no matter how talented he is. In fact, him being so talented probably makes his chances of success even lower with the way this company works.


----------



## Telos

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Out of place and weird for a group that's been attacking everyone they've been in the ring with after their match for a year? This is incredibly poor, bush league storytelling.


I saw it as Roman being amused that Dean felt he had to prove himself/take his aggression out after the match, not that he was on a higher moral ground than Dean.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> I saw it as Roman being amused that Dean felt he had to prove himself/take his aggression out after the match, not that he was on a higher moral ground than Dean.


Yeah same. Telos, tell me what that pic I posted above is all about! You would most likely know. :lol


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> Pyro, I'm tired and you're making my head hurt. I'll argue with you some more another time.
> 
> Found this just now and omg what is this all about?


Dean Ambrose and Leo Kruger may have had an experimental run as a tag team by the looks of it

http://deanismyunitedstateschampion.tumblr.com/post/67337249980/dean-ambrose-and-leo-kruger



Calahart said:


> Yeah same. Telos, tell me what that pic I posted above is all about! You would most likely know. :lol


LOL I was already on it :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Dean Ambrose and Leo Kruger may have had an experimental run as a tag team by the looks of it
> 
> http://deanismyunitedstateschampion.tumblr.com/post/67337249980/dean-ambrose-and-leo-kruger
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I was already on it :lol


Oh nevermind then. I thought that was Leakee at first. :lmao Thanks. I need to get my ass in gear and get caught up with Moxley and Pre-Shield Ambrose.


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> Oh nevermind then. I thought that was Leakee at first. :lmao Thanks. I need to get my ass in gear and get caught up with Moxley and Pre-Shield Ambrose.


That was my first inclination too but the skin tone didn't look right and my next guess was Kruger. Confirmed it after some digging.


----------



## The True Believer

Tyrion Lannister said:


> There's one world title. It hasn't been HARDER to rise to the top than it is now since 2001. One world title essentially means Roman Reigns is the only guy who's ever winning it from this point forward.


Maybe he'll hold onto it more times than everyone else but I don't think they're just going to forget about the history of the Shield onec Reigns goes solo. expect Ambrose and Reigns to feud later down the road over the strap. 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And this changing of the guard thing is bullshit. Look at the WWE right now. Triple H and Stephanie are in charge, Orton is WWE Champion, Cena is never going to slow down no matter what anyone says, Batista just came back, Hogan and Undertaker are coming back, Sting is signing any week now, the Ice Age Outlaws are tag team champions.....there ain't no fucking changing of the guard.


Orton/Cena will no doubt be sticking around for a few years but I don't see Batista sticking around longer than a year. And the Outlaws honestly just look like transitional champions for the Usos. That's about it was far as talent consisting on a regular basis will go. The rest you mentioned either aren't ever going to come, have one match left in them, or will just put some young talent over in a promo/war of words.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> On top of that, there's no way they push a fat cult leader to the WWE Championship. Absolutely no way, it's not happening. That's not what they would consider main event worthy. It should be but it isn't, no matter how talented he is. In fact, him being so talented probably makes his chances of success even lower with the way this company works.


It hasn't stopped Mankind from being WWF Champion. Wasn't a fat cult leader but he didn't exactly have that corporate look about him. If Bray's getting enough faith to write his own promos, that might be an indication that they're going to consider him as champion in the long run.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Pyro, I'm tired and you're making my head hurt. I'll argue with you some more another time.
> 
> Found this just now and omg what is this all about?



:lmao Dean looks kinda stoned in that one.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> That was my first inclination too but the skin tone didn't look right and my next guess was Kruger. Confirmed it after some digging.


I could just stay lazy and have you be my Moxley/Ambrose encyclopedia. :hmm:
Nah...what kind of mark would I be? 




psycho bunny said:


> :lmao Dean looks kinda stoned in that one.


:ambrose


----------



## Telos

Sgt. Slaughter didn't have "the look" either, but he had a run as champion (to be fed to Hogan at WM 7, but still). There's still hope for Bray as long as he remains a top heel. I'd even say right now there's a greater chance Bray gets to it before Ambrose.


----------



## p862011

^no doubt ambrose is not even the stand out in the shield and this was before reigns started getting attention reigns and rollins as a tag team were having better matches than dean as a singles competitor

dean hasn't had a promo or a match that makes you go ok wow

bray wyatt has


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And this changing of the guard thing is bullshit. Look at the WWE right now. Triple H and Stephanie are in charge, Orton is WWE Champion, Cena is never going to slow down no matter what anyone says, Batista just came back, Brock Lesnar isn't going anywhere, Hogan and Undertaker are coming back, Sting is signing any week now, the Ice Age Outlaws are tag team champions.....there ain't no fucking changing of the guard.


Orton won't be WWE Champion forever, him and Cena are going to stick around but if you think they're both going to be hogging the main even until the second they leave then you're most likely (and hopefully) wrong. Batista reeks of part-timer and I wouldn't be surprised if he was gone by the end of the year, Brock Lesnar is a part-timer too and will not be sticking around for too long, Hogan is going to be used as a prop to promote the WWE Network and not for much more (let's be honest, he's not exactly going to be getting a fucking main event push and world title reign, is he?), Undertaker will have his feud with someone and a match at WrestleMania then fuck off again until this time next year, and the New Age Outlaws are most likely going to drop the titles to the Usos either at Elimination Chamber or WrestleMamia, then they'll be gone most likely.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I'm...almost done with the line art. :side: This is taking longer than I thought it would.
> 
> 
> -edit-
> 
> Okay it's done. I'm rather happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (too lazy to do Roman's tatts :lol )


Just lovely Cali :clap :clap

Just look at my OTP, Roman looks as if he's being Seth's cheerleader


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Just lovely Cali :clap :clap
> 
> Just look at my OTP, Roman looks as if he's being Seth's cheerleader


Thanks Zero. 

Essentially that was what I was going for.
It can be interpreted in different ways.

I had a lot of things going on through my mind while planning the drawing out.
-Everyone bickering about the future of Seth and Dean.
-The fact that Seth tries so hard to hide the cracks between he and his shield brothers.
-I can imagine Roman being there to comfort Seth like that too. Especially since at some point everything isn't going to be alright.

So many feels.


----------



## Rugrat

Reservoir Angel said:


> Orton won't be WWE Champion forever, him and Cena are going to stick around but if you think they're both going to be hogging the main even until the second they leave then you're most likely (and hopefully) wrong. Batista reeks of part-timer and I wouldn't be surprised if he was gone by the end of the year, Brock Lesnar is a part-timer too and will not be sticking around for too long, Hogan is going to be used as a prop to promote the WWE Network and not for much more (let's be honest, he's not exactly going to be getting a fucking main event push and world title reign, is he?), Undertaker will have his feud with someone and a match at WrestleMania then fuck off again until this time next year, and the New Age Outlaws are most likely going to drop the titles to the Usos either at Elimination Chamber or WrestleMamia, then they'll be gone most likely.


Orton and Cena will be at the forefront of the WWE for the next 5 years at least.

Batista has signed a 2 year deal, so we'll be seeing him until 2016 (at least).

I like Lesnar, but why would he go, he makes 7 figures for a handful of matches per year.

Hogan will have screen time for a good while, taking it away from younger better wrestlers.


----------



## tbp82

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Out of place and weird for a group that's been attacking everyone they've been in the ring with after their match for a year? This is incredibly poor, bush league storytelling.



Actually, it was more to Dean's attack on Henry than that. Dean attack Henry and then look at Reigns and said that's how you do it and Reigns looks at Dean and is says something to the extent of that's weak. I get what you're stating they've been attacking people since day one but this part seemed to be Dean only attacking to try to one up Roman and Roman not being impressed.


----------



## Rugrat

Telos said:


> Sgt. Slaughter didn't have "the look" either, but he had a run as champion (to be fed to Hogan at WM 7, but still). There's still hope for Bray as long as he remains a top heel. I'd even say right now there's a greater chance Bray gets to it before Ambrose.


Right gimmick at the right time, nothing more.


----------



## Deptford

Calahart said:


> Try your hardest to keep your cool. I know it's hard with how nerve-racking interviews can be, though. I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya!


Im just quoting Caly because I'm too lazy to even go through 2 pages but thanks everyone for the good wishes!  
It went ok I was kinda nervous but sometime I think maybe is endearing to show your vulnerabilities and stuff idk is just what I tell myself because I'm a nervous person :lol 

also caly art omg so bromantic! :dance very nice!


----------



## cavs25

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9X3OXPQauU

That Wyatt/Shield Promo

:cam


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> I'm...almost done with the line art. :side: This is taking longer than I thought it would.
> 
> 
> -edit-
> 
> Okay it's done. I'm rather happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (too lazy to do Roman's tatts :lol )


:mark::mark: OMG!! This is absolutely beautiful ＼(^o^)／ MY BROTP!!


----------



## Wynter

I've been seeing this 'Dean joins the Wyatts' idea floating around on several sites and there have been some people who are hoping this will happen.

What's everyone take on it? Is the idea even plausible? And if somehow and for some reason it happened, would you be opposed to it or like it enough to give the angle a try?

I just wanted to hear(read) everyone's thoughts on the matter 

I personally can't see Dean in the Wyatts because we know damn well he can't be subservient to anyone :lol Our boy beats to his own drum thank you very much :
I can't even picture Dean obeying Bray and following his orders like a good lackey.

But if WWE decided to use Bray as a catalyst to a fully unleashed, crazy and deranged Dean, I would :mark: :mark: so hard for that.

I still hold on to that fantasy that Bray will nurture that monster lurking inside of Dean, stroking the flames of insanity until it can no longer be held down. Then he just lets Dean loose on the world; gleefully watching Dean wreak havoc on the roster :banderas


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> I've been seeing this 'Dean joins the Wyatts' idea floating around on several sites and there have been some people who are hoping this will happen.
> 
> What's everyone take on it? Is the idea even plausible? And if somehow and for some reason it happened, would you be opposed to it or like it enough to give the angle a try?
> 
> I just wanted to hear(read) everyone's thoughts on the matter
> 
> I personally can't see Dean in the Wyatts because we know damn well he can't be subservient to anyone :lol Our boy beats to his own drum thank you very much :
> I can't even picture Dean obeying Bray and following his orders like a good lackey.
> 
> But if WWE decided to use Bray as a catalyst to a fully unleashed, crazy and deranged Dean, I would :mark: :mark: so hard for that.
> 
> I still hold on to that fantasy that Bray will nurture that monster lurking inside of Dean, stroking the flames of insanity until it can no longer be held down. Then he just lets Dean loose on the world; gleefully watching Dean wreak havoc on the roster :banderas




NO, NO...NOPE NOPE,..NO NO NO NO NO.


----------



## Kratosx23

Krinkles said:


> Maybe he'll hold onto it more times than everyone else but I don't think they're just going to forget about the history of the Shield onec Reigns goes solo. expect Ambrose and Reigns to feud later down the road over the strap.


Oh, I agree. Ambrose is my prediction for the MITB this year, but he'll cash in and lose after Reigns becomes champion at SummerSlam, and then he will go the way of Damien Sandow. As will every MITB holder in history from this point forward, until Vince gets bored with the concept. I'm telling you, you are not going to see anyone on this roster who has not already held the world title, winning the world title, except Roman Reigns. He's the only guy. 10 years minimum. In 10 years, there'll be another guy but those spots are as scarce as scarce gets. Orton, Cena, Reigns, Batista, Sheamus, Daniel Bryan, and Brock Lesnar if his dates allow for enough appearances in between his next match. Those are your only champions for 10 years, with an incredibly remote, almost guaranteed certainly never happening chance of CM Punk returning. That's it. Don't bother investing in Bray Wyatt, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Cesaro, Big E, Wade Barrett, Damien Sandow (well, those last two go without saying), etc. It's not going to pan out. That is, of course, UNLESS they go back to 2 world titles, at which point all of those names except Barrett because he's English go back on the table as potential champions. With one title it's never gonna happen.



> Orton/Cena will no doubt be sticking around for a few years but I don't see Batista sticking around longer than a year. And the Outlaws honestly just look like transitional champions for the Usos. That's about it was far as talent consisting on a regular basis will go. The rest you mentioned either aren't ever going to come, have one match left in them, or will just put some young talent over in a promo/war of words.


Batista signed for 2 years, and it's Batista. He's a Triple H guy, he's a Vince McMahon guy, he's not going to get frustrated and walk out like Punk because he's not being used right. He's gonna be everywhere, Cena and Orton are gonna monopolize the top slots as well. The Outlaws aren't main eventers, granted, but they're symbolic of a larger problem in WWE. I don't know what the fuck these guys in their late 40's and early 50's are doing holding the tag titles. Any booker with even an ounce of common sense would've had the tag titles go on Harper and Rowan not long after the Rhodes brothers won them, and had them go unbeatable for months and months and The Usos would overcome the monsters at WrestleMania, and people would buy the win as a huge deal, but these fucking old guys, just no. I mean I guess Road Dogg looks ok, but for god's sake, Billy Gunn and that receding hairline of his looks older than Mr. Burns. How can anybody take this motherfucker seriously?



> It hasn't stopped Mankind from being WWF Champion. Wasn't a fat cult leader but he didn't exactly have that corporate look about him. If Bray's getting enough faith to write his own promos, that might be an indication that they're going to consider him as champion in the long run.


Yeah, he was champion for a combined 47 days over 3 reigns, that's miniscule, Christian/Dolph Ziggler levels of world title holding. And I love Bray, and I honestly do prefer him to Foley because of the gimmick and all that, but he's not Mick Foley. Mick Foley had an incredibly infectious, overbearing charisma that made him so lovable to the audience, and I don't know if Bray Wyatt has that type of charisma or that level of it. He's charismatic as hell but in a different way, and a cut above everyone else in promos, but he won't get as over as Foley. He's a different talent. 



Telos said:


> Sgt. Slaughter didn't have "the look" either, but he had a run as champion (to be fed to Hogan at WM 7, but still). There's still hope for Bray as long as he remains a top heel. I'd even say right now there's a greater chance Bray gets to it before Ambrose.


Right gimmick, right period in history.



Reservoir Angel said:


> *Orton won't be WWE Champion forever, him and Cena are going to stick around but if you think they're both going to be hogging the main even until the second they leave then you're most likely (and hopefully) wrong*. Batista reeks of part-timer and I wouldn't be surprised if he was gone by the end of the year, Brock Lesnar is a part-timer too and will not be sticking around for too long, Hogan is going to be used as a prop to promote the WWE Network and not for much more (let's be honest, he's not exactly going to be getting a fucking main event push and world title reign, is he?), Undertaker will have his feud with someone and a match at WrestleMania then fuck off again until this time next year, and the New Age Outlaws are most likely going to drop the titles to the Usos either at Elimination Chamber or WrestleMamia, then they'll be gone most likely.


Why wouldn't they? Every other main eventer in history has.

Batista is full time for 2 years and Lesnar is going to hog big PPV's. Hogan and Undertaker and the Ice Age Outlaws are stealing valuable air time regardless of how far it goes.


----------



## Wynter

DareDevil said:


> NO, NO...NOPE NOPE,..NO NO NO NO NO.


:lmao I feel you. I just want my Psycho!Dean really.

I don't want Dean to join the Wyatts at all either. I just want Bray to help Dean's ass along that crazy trail, that's all :lol


----------



## Blommen

I'm getting increasingly worried that they are going to over push Roman. Going over Marc Henry clean? as a heel no less? he's just not ready for that from a skills point of view and if they rocket him to the ME, which I must admit it does look like they are going to ruin him. He's still so green and he's just not ready for a singles run of that caliber. I really don't like it.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I do not know what is more annoying:


negativity in this forum

war on tumblr because of Dean/Renee

:cussin::evil::cussin::evil:


----------



## Kratosx23

Blommen said:


> I'm getting increasingly worried that they are going to over push Roman. Going over Marc Henry clean? as a heel no less? he's just not ready for that from a skills point of view and if they rocket him to the ME, which I must admit it does look like they are going to ruin him. He's still so green and he's just not ready for a singles run of that caliber. I really don't like it.


WWE Champion no later than SummerSlam, Rumble winner, and winner of the (legitimate last match) WrestleMania main event. So basically the exact push they gave Brock Lesnar, to the letter, only with more time.

Mark my words.

And then he's getting the Cena reaction, only without the drawing power because he's marginally charismatic at best and doesn't have the skills and appeal of a Cena. The Ultimate Warrior to Cena's Hulk Hogan. It amuses me that they seriously think he's the next #1 star.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

> Triple H called The Wyatt Family vs. The Shield "Armageddon," and *he hopes that someone walks away from it on Sunday*.




:side::side::side:


----------



## Kratosx23

Yet they can't make it a fucking Tornado NoDQ match like The Shield's debut, which was the best match in YEARS despite having Kane and Ryback, two of the worst workers in history in it.


----------



## Wynter

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yet they can't make it a fucking Tornado NoDQ match like The Shield's debut, which was the best match in YEARS despite having Kane and Ryback, two of the worst workers in history in it.


fpalm fpalm fpalm I agree wholeheartedly. A regular 6 man tag match? Seriously? The shit we see _all_ the time on Raw?

This is a PPV between the hottest stables out right now and arguably(not really) the best feud going into EC. 

If this is really the end of Wyatts vs Shield, it needs to go out in a spectacular fashion. We need an all out war to happen between them in that ring to make up for not giving me a longer feud between them. (Seriously this feud deserved so much more if it really does end this weekend).

If we can't get them in a chamber(ugh, dat missed opportunity) at _least_ give us a Tornado NoDQ like you said.


Who knows.
Maybe they will up the ante at Smackdown and reveal it's not going to be some regular 6 man. I can see that happening, but then again, WWE loves to drop the ball sometimes lol

I guess they don't want a Shield vs Wyatts chamber match to overshadow the main event(even though it's already getting overshadowed anyways so why not go all the way lol)

It's just another wait and see game at this point.


----------



## Kratosx23

Chambers always suck, better going with the TLC format (which is technically what they called that match).

It's gonna be amazing either way, especially because the right team is guaranteed to win :mark:, but it could be the hottest match in years under that carnage type match. They can hide guys weaknesses better under that format and make it more exciting where it's just chairs flying around, Spears through barricades, Sister Abigail through the announce table, etc.


----------



## Wynter

I hope Bray gets a lot of offense in this match.
I love his style of wrestling. So much storytelling and psychology with that man :banderas.

Many will say he only got a good match at Rumble because he was paired with Bryan, but I think he held his own just fine.

I'm just wondering who's going to catch a devastating Sister Abigail this Sunday, Dean or Seth :lol
Because I expect a real sexy and painful looking Sister Abigail to hit one of them at EC.


----------



## Deptford

I'm disappointed that a STABLE WAR can't even be a tornado tag match too


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I was perfectly happy with a straight 6-man tag... until the words "tornado", "no DQ" and "TLC" were mentioned.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm just wondering who's going to catch a devastating Sister Abigail this Sunday, Dean or Seth :lol
> Because I expect a real sexy and painful looking Sister Abigail to hit one of them at EC.


Seth. 

Just watch, it'll be Seth. Because WWE needs to protect Reigns and need Ambrose to still look like somewhat of a competent wrestler so that the inevitable match between the two will hold some drama for the people who don't know Reigns is the anointed chosen one.

So Seth will be the one getting pinned, because apparently that's just his job when it comes to Shield matches.


----------



## Wynter

Reservoir Angel said:


> I was perfectly happy with a straight 6-man tag... until the words "tornado", "no DQ" and "TLC" were mentioned.


Yeah, Pyro really didn't help my displeasure with a regular 6 man tag match :lol. These stables can wreak havoc and really give each other hell. WWE just needs to let them loose.



Reservoir Angel said:


> Seth.
> 
> Just watch, it'll be Seth. Because WWE needs to protect Reigns and need Ambrose to still look like somewhat of a competent wrestler so that the inevitable match between the two will hold some drama for the people who don't know Reigns is the anointed chosen one.
> 
> So Seth will be the one getting pinned, because apparently that's just his job when it comes to Shield matches.


I can see that happening. Seth would sell that Sister Abigail like fucking death :lenny. It's probably going to happen because of Dean somehow. Reigns will get pissed and attack Dean because of it.

Then Seth will finally get tired of all the bullshit--dat Sister Abigail being the last damn straw lol--and joins in on the inner feuding.

Seth needs to do something. Right now he's just cheerleader and that's not working for me. He's the forgotten member and that's just no bueno :no:


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> I hope Bray gets a lot of offense in this match.
> I love his style of wrestling. So much storytelling and psychology with that man :banderas.
> 
> Many will say he only got a good match at Rumble because he was paired with Bryan, but I think he held his own just fine.
> 
> I'm just wondering who's going to catch a devastating Sister Abigail this Sunday, Dean or Seth :lol
> Because I expect a real sexy and painful looking Sister Abigail to hit one of them at EC.


At the risk of sounding stupid, I'm actually going to go out on a limb and say the Samoan Kryptonian is going to catch it, but definitely after a mistake from Ambrose causes it. 

If they're gonna break the group up, then the only thing that makes sense is Reigns losing because the other two lose all the time. Him losing the biggest match of their career is going to cause Ambrose (and maybe Rollins) to lose his mind, blame him, get in his face, hit him, Spear, babyface turn.

I'll fully admit to being retarded when Bray pins Ambrose on Sunday.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Reservoir Angel said:


> Seth.
> 
> Just watch, it'll be Seth. Because WWE needs to protect Reigns and need Ambrose to still look like somewhat of a competent wrestler so that the inevitable match between the two will hold some drama for the people who don't know Reigns is the anointed chosen one.
> 
> So Seth will be the one getting pinned, because apparently that's just his job when it comes to Shield matches.


And Seth will sell it like such a bitch
:mark:


----------



## The True Believer

Reservoir Angel said:


> I was perfectly happy with a straight 6-man tag... until the words "tornado", "no DQ" and "TLC" were mentioned.


Same, especially considering that great match they had against Ryback, Bryan, and Kane at TLC 2012.


----------



## Telos

Thinking out loud: I wonder if what creates the official split is Ambrose betraying Reigns during the match with the Wyatts. I keep feeling like if Reigns is going over, Ambrose will need to get one over on Reigns first before the score is eventually settled at WrestleMania.


----------



## Rugrat

Tyrion Lannister said:


> There's one world title. It hasn't been HARDER to rise to the top than it is now since 2001. One world title essentially means Roman Reigns is the only guy who's ever winning it from this point forward.


Some people get over and win titles naturally, without being directly pushed such as Bryan, Punk, Edge etc.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> Thinking out loud: I wonder if what creates the official split is Ambrose betraying Reigns during the match with the Wyatts. I keep feeling like if Reigns is going over, Ambrose will need to get one over on Reigns first before the score is eventually settled at WrestleMania.


Well personally I believe that Seth and Roman will get tired of Dean's reckless attitude and leave him, but on the other hand with Reing's push there's the possibility that Reings will split from the two.


----------



## Rugrat

DareDevil said:


> Well personally I believe that Seth and Roman will get tired of Dean's reckless attitude and leave him, but on the other hand with Reing's push there's the possibility that Reings will split from the two.


WWE's primary goal is pushing Reigns as strongly as possible, so he'll go over the pair of them.


----------



## Telos

DareDevil said:


> Well personally I believe that Seth and Roman will get tired of Dean's reckless attitude and leave him, but on the other hand with Reing's push there's the possibility that Reings will split from the two.


The animosity is strongly between Roman and Dean, with Seth caught in the middle. I don't feel that Roman is going to turn his back on Seth outright, only because Seth seems to lean more toward him than to Dean. Looking back at Dean's title defense against Henry, and then Roman's squash of Henry, both times Dean looked isolated. I think the likelihood is that Dean will make the first move. Remember in the Royal Rumble, Dean was the first to go against their plan.

I suppose there is the possibility that Dean and Seth both betray Roman, but that would shock me on Seth's end. So I don't see that happening. The more I think about it, I'm really curious to see how Roman and Seth split, given that they both look like they should be babyfaces once the team splits.


----------



## Kratosx23

RugbyRat said:


> Some people get over and win titles naturally, without being directly pushed such as Bryan, Punk, Edge etc.


That era has officially come to an end. Hell, even Bryan and Punk would never have made it without the WHC.

If Bryan doesn't win the WHC = No yes chant, no 18 seconds, no crowd revolting, and he's back to being a jobber.

If Punk doesn't win the WHC = No platform to get over with his straight edge character, no star power increase, therefore no leverage when he gets fed up with the company, therefore no pipebomb, and he's retired 3 years ago.

So I'll say it again. Roman Reigns is the only non world champion for the next 10 years who is touching that title and absolutely no one else.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> The animosity is strongly between Roman and Dean, with Seth caught in the middle. I don't feel that Roman is going to turn his back on Seth outright, only because Seth seems to lean more toward him than to Dean. Looking back at Dean's title defense against Henry, and then Roman's squash of Henry, both times Dean looked isolated. I think the likelihood is that Dean will make the first move. Remember in the Royal Rumble, Dean was the first to go against their plan.
> 
> I suppose there is the possibility that Dean and Seth both betray Roman, but that would shock me on Seth's end. So I don't see that happening. The more I think about it, I'm really curious to see how Roman and Seth split, given that they both look like they should be babyfaces once the team splits.


Omg, I just thought of something, wouldn't be awesome and at the same time kind of ironic if it was Seth the one to say," FUCK IT! I'M OUT!" Lol that'd be such a plot twister, I mean is like 12% chance of that happening but he can't keep playing the peace maker forever, I mean, I wouldn't if two people just won't comply then why the hell would I keep trying to stop their shit? Haha 

Yeah I get what you mean tho, Dean's been the one getting kind of left out.


----------



## tbp82

It makes sense for Roman to take the loss Sunday but I could see Dean leaving Seth and Roman out to dry then Bray and Seth battling to the back and Reigns getting the win with a double spear on Harper and Rowan.


----------



## Telos

RugbyRat said:


> Some people get over and win titles naturally, without being directly pushed such as Bryan, Punk, Edge etc.


The game changed when the WHC was taken away and merged with the WWE title. The WHC was an audition for the WWE title in terms of rank. Now the drop is more steep since it's straight to the midcard after the top belt. I tend to agree with Pyro in that it's going to be harder to envision some of these IWC darlings getting that top belt. It's bad news for anyone who hopes to see Ambrose or Rollins get their hands on the title in the future. Might even call it the Miz effect. Despite being pushed to the main event at WM, Miz has never returned to that level after dropping the belt to Cena, and the WWE pulled the plug on that experiment. It's going to be harder for guys to get themselves over organically and have it end in the ultimate payoff, and I mention Miz because the WWE may be gun-shy about trying something like that again any time soon.

We'll see how things play out, but to me the omission of Bryan from the Royal Rumble was the biggest act of defiance toward the fans that I can remember.


----------



## Rugrat

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That era has officially come to an end. Hell, even Bryan and Punk would never have made it without the WHC.
> 
> If Bryan doesn't win the WHC = No yes chant, no 18 seconds, no crowd revolting, and he's back to being a jobber.
> 
> If Punk doesn't win the WHC = No platform to get over with his straight edge character, no star power increase, therefore no leverage when he gets fed up with the company, therefore no pipebomb, and he's retired 3 years ago.
> 
> So I'll say it again. Roman Reigns is the only non world champion for the next 10 years who is touching that title and absolutely no one else.


WWE had big plans for Punk since day one, hence why they put up with his huge ego, allowed him to keep his name and write his own script.

Fans would simply just chant "Daniel Bryan!" if there's no yes chant. 

Batista and Mysterio will be gone in a few years, Del Rio's pondering retirement, Punk's one for the time being, Big Show, RVD, Kane and Jericho are midcarders. Brock is only part-time.

We're left with:

Cena 
Orton 
Bryan
Sheamus 
Hardy (when he returns)
Reigns

I think we'll see others win the belt in the next 10 years. If WWE call up Mike Bennett from ROH, I wouldn't be surprised to see him get the belt among others on the current roster.


----------



## Telos

DareDevil said:


> Omg, I just thought of something, wouldn't be awesome and at the same time kind of ironic if it was Seth the one to say," FUCK IT! I'M OUT!" Lol that'd be such a plot twister, I mean is like 12% chance of that happening but he can't keep playing the peace maker forever, I mean, I wouldn't if two people just won't comply then why the hell would I keep trying to stop their shit? Haha
> 
> Yeah I get what you mean tho, Dean's been the one getting kind of left out.


If you buy into my theory from earlier, that's how it plays out in the post-WM Raw, because Seth gets tired of the in-fighting and just walks away.
Dean attacks Roman from behind, Seth returns to make the save, refuses to stay friends with Roman. Establishing that Roman and Seth wear the white hats and Dean the black hat. It would be interesting because Seth seems the least likely to make the split official, but maybe that's what's hiding from us for now. This is assuming Creative has a plan for Seth, which I don't necessarily trust.


----------



## Kratosx23

RugbyRat said:


> WWE had big plans for Punk since day one, hence why they put up with his huge ego, allowed him to keep his name and write his own script.


Really? I guess that's why they had planned to never call him up to the main roster in OVW and he only got a job with ECW because Heyman begged them for it, he only got the MITB because Hardy got suspended and they needed somebody with no risk of getting suspended, he lost the title in the pussiest way imaginable where he didn't even get to be in the match, he went on a 13 PPV losing streak, and then finally he got so fed up with their bullshit from ruining the Straight Edge Society to all the political BS, he had to threaten to quit when they had no stars left and he was super over to get a push. They gave him no opportunities to be a real star before he left them no choice. And even after he became a real star, they did the same thing they did with Daniel Bryan, which was have Triple H cut his momentum off at the knees by bringing in Kevin Nash to Jacknife him 75 times with no payback, then losing to Triple H, then when he finally got the title, he was stuck in the midcard while John Cena was main eventing with John Laurinaitis and Big Show until The Rock agreed to come back and beat him for the belt which FINALLY got him into the main event.



> Fans would simply just chant "Daniel Bryan!" if there's no yes chant.


That's not the point. The Yes chant is what initially got him over. And no, Bryan marks, shut up. I'm not saying Yes is the only reason he's over, but it's what got people's attention. 



> I think we'll see others win the belt in the next 10 years. If WWE call up Mike Bennett from ROH, I wouldn't be surprised to see him get the belt among others on the current roster.


Until I see it, I call bullshit. Roman Reigns is clearly the only guy the WWE has any faith in, they haven't committed to anyone else seriously. If WWE isn't gonna let Dean Ambrose be champion, I don't see why Mike Bennett has any chance. His look's not very good and that's all they care about, not talent. Granted, I don't watch ROH so I'm not informed on the guy but I doubt he's anywhere near Ambrose level.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> If you buy into my theory from earlier, that's how it plays out in the post-WM Raw, because Seth gets tired of the in-fighting and just walks away.
> Dean attacks Roman from behind, Seth returns to make the save, refuses to stay friends with Roman. Establishing that Roman and Seth wear the white hats and Dean the black hat. It would be interesting because Seth seems the least likely to make the split official, but maybe that's what's hiding from us for now. This is assuming Creative has a plan for Seth, which I don't necessarily trust.


That for me would be it, yes I would love that. :agree: It would be really emotional though, the scenario of Seth still caring indirectly for Roman.... :'( THE FEELS MAN, but it would be so awesome to see, and FINALLY PsychoDean.


----------



## Rugrat

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Really? I guess that's why they had planned to never call him up to the main roster in OVW and he only got a job with ECW because Heyman begged them for it, he only got the MITB because Hardy got suspended they needed somebody with no risk of getting suspended


They must have had some intention before calling him up, otherwise thy would have let him rot in ROH. You're implying there was nobody else they could've given the briefcase to. They could have given it to Finlay, as apparently they were dead set on putting the WHC on him. They could have given Christian or Shelton Benjamin their big break as well.



> he lost the title in the pussiest way imaginable where he didn't even get to be in the match, he went on a 13 PPV losing streak, and then finally he got so fed up with their bullshit from ruining the Straight Edge Society to all the political BS, he had to threaten to quit when they had no stars left and he was super over to get a push. They gave him no opportunities to be a real star before he left them no choice. And even after he became a real star, they did the same thing they did with Daniel Bryan, which was have Triple H cut his momentum off at the knees by bringing in Kevin Nash to Jacknife him 75 times with no payback, then losing to Triple H, then when he finally got the title, he was stuck in the midcard while John Cena was main eventing with John Laurinaitis and Big Show until The Rock agreed to come back and beat him for the belt which FINALLY got him into the main event.


Kevin Nash politicked his way out of a match, not WWE's fault. Punk didn't look soft v HHH it took 3 pedigrees and a jacknife to beat him. He was never in the midcard, his feuds got more time on the shows than Cena's. He had a 434 day title reign you talk as if it's nothing.



> Until I see it, I call bullshit. Roman Reigns is clearly the only guy the WWE has any faith in, they haven't committed to anyone else seriously. If WWE isn't gonna let Dean Ambrose be champion, I don't see why Mike Bennett has any chance. His look's not very good and that's all they care about, not talent. Granted, I don't watch ROH so I'm not informed on the guy but I doubt he's anywhere near Ambrose level.


How can you just decide one wrestler's worse than another despite not having seen him? I prefer Bennett to Ambrose, I think he's better at everything to be honest. He's well built and he's good-looking, unless Vince and HHH like something else...


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> Im just quoting Caly because I'm too lazy to even go through 2 pages but thanks everyone for the good wishes!
> It went ok I was kinda nervous but sometime I think maybe is endearing to show your vulnerabilities and stuff idk is just what I tell myself because I'm a nervous person :lol
> 
> also caly art omg so bromantic! :dance very nice!


Yeah interviewers expect people to be nervous. They do like to see confidence as well, though. I hope you get the job! 



WynterWarm12 said:


> I've been seeing this 'Dean joins the Wyatts' idea floating around on several sites and there have been some people who are hoping this will happen.
> 
> What's everyone take on it? Is the idea even plausible? And if somehow and for some reason it happened, would you be opposed to it or like it enough to give the angle a try?
> 
> I just wanted to hear(read) everyone's thoughts on the matter
> 
> I personally can't see Dean in the Wyatts because we know damn well he can't be subservient to anyone :lol Our boy beats to his own drum thank you very much :
> I can't even picture Dean obeying Bray and following his orders like a good lackey.
> 
> But if WWE decided to use Bray as a catalyst to a fully unleashed, crazy and deranged Dean, I would :mark: :mark: so hard for that.
> 
> I still hold on to that fantasy that Bray will nurture that monster lurking inside of Dean, stroking the flames of insanity until it can no longer be held down. Then he just lets Dean loose on the world; gleefully watching Dean wreak havoc on the roster :banderas


On one end I would love to see Bray just unleash more of the insanity in Dean. On the other end, I don't want to see Dean in hillbilly clothing. :lol I also agree that Dean would just be the little shit that he is and refuse to follow orders. I would not be against some sort of a feud between Dean and Bray, though.


----------



## DareDevil

Lol, Sincara and los matadores went up againts The Shield and I didn't even know that.


----------



## Kratosx23

RugbyRat said:


> They must have had some intention before calling him up, otherwise thy would have let him rot in ROH. You're implying there was nobody else they could've given the briefcase to. They could have given it to Finlay, as apparently they were dead set on putting the WHC on him. They could have given Christian or Shelton Benjamin their big break as well.


Yeah, WWE putting the title on Christian. Please. It took Edge having to retire because his spine was hanging by a thread to get that to happen, and then he lost 2 days later. Shelton Benjamin is black, black wrestlers only win the WHC at the end of their career, not the beginning. As for Finlay, yes, Alex Greenfield, former head writer of SmackDown confirmed that Vince wanted to put the title on him but Stephanie talked him out of it.

They could've put it on someone else but after they invested so heavily in Jeff Hardy and he got suspended right before the event, they wanted someone who was GUARANTEED not to get suspended.



> Kevin Nash politicked his way out of a match, not WWE's fault. Punk didn't look soft v HHH it took 3 pedigrees and a jacknife to beat him. He was never in the midcard, his feuds got more time on the shows than Cena's. He had a 434 day title reign you talk as if it's nothing.


It's WWE's fault for LETTING him politic his way out of the match, they didn't HAVE to listen to him, and if he were to leave, then it's WWE's fault for trusting Kevin Nash. Triple H did NOT need to beat Punk, no matter what. I'm well aware he didn't look weak but it undercut his momentum and it was UNNECESSARY. Every time somebody gets hot, here comes big nose to get himself over again. CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, if Roman Reigns gets hot enough you know he'll insert himself into his shit too.



> How can you just decide one wrestler's worse than another despite not having seen him? I prefer Bennett to Ambrose, I think he's better at everything to be honest. He's well built and he's good-looking, unless Vince and HHH like something else...


I'm not deciding anything. I'm just saying, I hate most wrestlers, so his odds of me thinking he's anything are not good. I can't really trust your opinion on him being better at everything considering you think there's 11 heels on the roster better than Ambrose and most of them are dead wrong.


----------



## Shenroe

RugbyRat said:


> They must have had some intention before calling him up, otherwise thy would have let him rot in ROH. You're implying there was nobody else they could've given the briefcase to. They could have given it to Finlay, as apparently they were dead set on putting the WHC on him. They could have given Christian or Shelton Benjamin their big break as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Nash politicked his way out of a match, not WWE's fault. Punk didn't look soft v HHH it took 3 pedigrees and a jacknife to beat him. He was never in the midcard, his feuds got more time on the shows than Cena's. He had a 434 day title reign you talk as if it's nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you just decide one wrestler's worse than another despite not having seen him? I prefer Bennett to Ambrose, I think he's better at everything to be honest. He's well built and he's good-looking, unless Vince and HHH like something else...


Well why is he not 1/3 of the modt dominant force in recent memory. I'm sure if wwe picked him in developmental he would have skipped nxt altogether and be launched into a program with foley, right? How about a match taker in this day and age.. Right now ambrose real place is just under reigns ( not kayfabe wise obviously) or else he would'nt be chosen to have such a personal program with reigns over anyone else. Ànd now since your bennette is better in every single way than ambrose that makes him the possible heir to cena, on par with reigns, right??


----------



## Rugrat

Shenroe said:


> Well why is he not 1/3 of the modt dominant force in recent memory. I'm sure if wwe picked him in developmental he would have skipped nxt altogether and be launched into a program with foley, right? How about a match taker in this day and age.. Right now ambrose real place is just under reigns ( not kayfabe wise obviously) or else he would'nt be chosen to have such a personal program with reigns over anyone else. Ànd now since your bennette is better in every single way than ambrose that makes him the possible heir to cena, on par with reigns, right??


Mostly unintelligible, but from what I get you're an Ambrose mark. I think he's better than Ambrose and he has star power, in fact I think he may be one to watch in the future; he has the look, he can talk, he can work and most of all, he has the X factor.


----------



## Rugrat

Pyro, what leads you to think the WWE may be racist?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Seth pls.























So awesome! :banderas









Roman's face in this. :lmao









Ambrollins?









or Ambreigns?


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> I'm...almost done with the line art. :side: This is taking longer than I thought it would.
> 
> 
> -edit-
> 
> Okay it's done. I'm rather happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (too lazy to do Roman's tatts :lol )


:mark: :mark: :mark: This is beautiful. The feels it emanates. And you have a backstory for it, which just adds to the gravitas of the pic and makes me love it even more.

A++++ drawing!
(And Seth is stunningly emo in it.)

I was going to award you with some nice Dean, but alas, I've only got my phone so I'll post it later 




Deptford said:


> I have an interview with Alpha Insurance in like an hour ugghh so nervous


(Y) I hope you get the job!  Nervousness is actually OK in interviews because for a lot of HR people, it makes you more sincere.




Calahart said:


> Found this just now and omg what is this all about?


:lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

Caly: What promo are the last two gifs from? I don't remember seeing that for some reason.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Seth pls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So awesome! :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roman's face in this. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrollins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Ambreigns?


Ambrollins!!!!

I eagerly await the day Seth sheds that top...although I'll probably miss the sleeves once he does :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: This is beautiful. The feels it emanates. And you have a backstory for it, which just adds to the gravitas of the pic and makes me love it even more.
> 
> A++++ drawing!
> (And Seth is stunningly emo in it.)
> 
> I was going to award you with some nice Dean, but alas, I've only got my phone so I'll post it later


Thank you! *hug*

I am looking forward to more Dean in here. :mark:




Telos said:


> Caly: What promo are the last two gifs from? I don't remember seeing that for some reason.


No clue. In the upper left it looks like it says #Main so I'm assuming it's possibly a promo on Main Event. I wouldn't know, though, as I haven't ever watched main event. Now that I think about it, I doubt it's main event since Rollins has more of a full beard in that. I don't even know where to begin my digging.

-edit-
NEVERMIND

Tumblr has the answer.








"The Shield Backstage Promo RAW 12/2/13"




JacqSparrow said:


> Ambrollins!!!!
> 
> I eagerly await the day Seth sheds that top...although I'll probably miss the sleeves once he does :lol


I've grown attached to the cat burglar top. :lol


----------



## Wynter

Calahart said:


> Seth pls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So awesome! :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roman's face in this. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrollins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Ambreigns?


Cali bringing some greatness and sexy to the thread 










Psh, all of you need to step your OTP game up.

Team Ambrolleigns bitches : 











Sidnote: I'm slacking. Our boys were on Main Event tonight and I didn't even know. Smh



























Can someone _please _explain why Roman and that white undershirt is doing it for me right now :lol

EDIT: Another got damn sidenote :lol : it seems our boys are doing some teamwork and a little bromancing at Main Event. So I'm definitely about to find me a damn link or stream :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

That's so fucking ridiculous, just stick with the black. They probably think if he wears white, people will clue in that he's turning babyface soon or something...:HHH2

He better not be wearing that shit on Sunday, it'll distract from the match.


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Cali bringing some greatness and sexy to the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psh, all of you need to step your OTP game up.
> 
> Team Ambrolleigns bitches :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidnote: I'm slacking. Our boys were on Main Event tonight and I didn't even know. Smh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone _please _explain why Roman and that white undershirt is doing it for me right now :lol


Still a proud CMBrose supporter, but I am fine with Ambrolleigns as well.










I need to catch up on so much. I haven't seen a single episode of main event, so I've missed out on so much of the shield aside from Raw and Smackdown.

I'm not sure how I feel about the white undershirt. Doesn't make Reigns any less sexy, though.











@Pyro: :lmao


So I guess it turns out the Shield won't be on smackdown on Friday? /sadface


----------



## Wynter

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's so fucking ridiculous, just stick with the black. They probably think if he wears white, people will clue in that he's turning babyface soon or something...:HHH2
> 
> He better not be wearing that shit on Sunday, it'll distract from the match.












:lol nah I'm playing with you.










Nah, fucking with you again. I can see why it would be distracting. It is a mean contrast to his swat gear and makes him stick out(which very well could have been a conscience choice. But I doubt they would do all of that lol).

I liked it on him, but again, I can see why others are opposed to it. I wouldn't want it to become part of his attire, but it pleased my eyes for the night so I'm happy lol


Forget you and Cali for raining on my parade though


----------



## CALΔMITY

I said I wasn't sure how I felt about it! :lmao I never said it was bad. Roman never has the same undershirt so it may just be a one-night thing.


----------



## Wynter

I got a weird fascination with clothing items and jewelry it seems 

Dean's Earring(I really capitalized that bitch like it has a life or something lol). Roman's undershirt. Seth with sleeves or a hoody. 

Smh. This thread is slowly but surely ruining my mind :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> I got a weird fascination with clothing items and jewelry it seems
> 
> Dean's Earring(I really capitalized that bitch like it has a life or something lol). Roman's undershirt. Seth with sleeves or a hoody.
> 
> Smh. This thread is slowly but surely ruining my mind :lol


Dean, alone, has ruined me. LIFE RUINER. I regret nothing.

I feel you on Dean's earring. 
Dean all around, though...


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> No clue. In the upper left it looks like it says #Main so I'm assuming it's possibly a promo on Main Event. I wouldn't know, though, as I haven't ever watched main event. Now that I think about it, I doubt it's main event since Rollins has more of a full beard in that. I don't even know where to begin my digging.
> 
> -edit-
> NEVERMIND
> 
> Tumblr has the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Shield Backstage Promo RAW 12/2/13"


Thanks! (Y)


----------



## Gwilt

I have a theory about Roman's white undershirt, although it is far-fetched and probably not intended. But here is the theory: remember in Return of The Jedi when Luke Skywalker wears a dominantly black outfit most of the film, along with his darker actions, shows his possible defection to the Dark Side. However, towards the end of the film, Luke's jacket comes undone, showing a white interior. This symbolizes that while there was possibility of his Luke's falling to the Dark Side (black outfit), he was always a hero deep down inside him (white interior).

While I'm sure this is far-fetched, perhaps Roman wore the white undershirt to symbolize his eventual face turn. On the outside he is an evil mercenary (black Shield vest), but deep down inside he is a hero that is waiting to be awoken (white shirt).

I dont know, just my two cents.


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler: Pic from Main Event











Awwwww Dean and his head kisses lol (Gah, where is my bitch Zero to make inappropriate jokes and comments with me  )



Why isn't there a gif on Tumblr for that moment :banderas

My Ambreigns feelings :lol

*Gwilt* I really wish I could say WWE was that subtle and creative lol
I mean, that would be really awesome if they paid that much attention to details and continued presenting the boy's implosion storyline through little things like that.

I wish some of the people on this site could go help Creative out.
Some of the ideas and angles you guys come up with on here be so awesome sometimes (Y)

It just further exposes WWE's incompetence on certain matters.


----------



## tbp82

After seeing those main event pics anyone think Reigns could go Shield Pants, Boots, and white singlet after he breaks away from The Shield. Same vein as America BA Undertaker and Diesal.


----------



## midnightmischief

tbp82 said:


> After seeing those main event pics anyone think Reigns could go Shield Pants, Boots, and white singlet after he breaks away from The Shield. Same vein as America BA Undertaker and Diesal.


give me a HELL YEAH!!!

its weird but I definitely prefer him clothed then in trunks. think it is part of the 'leave it to your imagination' vibe lol

by the way, has anyone else seen this you tube clip? I thought it was quite well done
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=cu0FaFCpcpM


----------



## Wynter

I wouldn't be against the idea. 

Roman definitely needs to keep part of his Shield gear; specifically the pants and boots. 
Putting him in trunks wouldn't fit his Bad ass/Beast character. He would look too normal and plain.

They need to keep him in some sort of 'tough lookin' gear.

The SWAT look is one of the biggest things that makes Roman look so impressive and makes you feel like he can and will beat your ass.

I haven't seen any recent shirtless pics of him, so I don't know if his whole upper body matches his arms.
He would need something to cover him up a bit if he's still a little fleshy(those Samoan genes lol) and not really solid muscle wise.
Reigns has to look as impressive and imposing as possible to match the type of push they're going to give him.

EDIT: Kind of a weird song choice for Reigns :lol, but it is more of a fan video than a promo style video so I can dig it.
Anything that gives me a reason to look at Reigns is fine with me (Y)


----------



## tbp82

WynterWarm12 said:


> I wouldn't be against the idea.
> 
> Roman definitely needs to keep part of his Shield gear; specifically the pants and boots.
> Putting him in trunks wouldn't fit his Bad ass/Beast character. He would look too normal and plain.
> 
> They need to keep him in some sort of 'tough lookin' gear.
> 
> The SWAT look is one of the biggest things that makes Roman look so impressive and makes you feel like he can and will beat your ass.
> 
> I haven't seen any recent shirtless pics of him, so I don't know if his whole upper body matches his arms.
> He would need something to cover him up a bit if he's still a little fleshy(those Samoan genes lol) and not really solid muscle wise.
> Reigns has to look as impressive and imposing as possible to match the type of push they're going to give him.
> 
> EDIT: Kind of a weird song choice for Reigns :lol, but it is more of a fan video than a promo style video so I can dig it.
> Anything that gives me a reason to look at Reigns is fine with me (Y)


He could have white, black, and a dark grey singlets. The look I'm thinking is basically Diesal's upper body gear with The Shield lower body_gear.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's so fucking ridiculous, just stick with the black. They probably think if he wears white, people will clue in that he's turning babyface soon or something...:HHH2
> 
> He better not be wearing that shit on Sunday, it'll distract from the match.


:lmao :lmao

This is brilliant. And as sad as it would be, I wouldn't put it past WWE to pull off something like this :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

WynterWarm12 said:


> I wouldn't be against the idea.
> 
> Roman definitely needs to keep part of his Shield gear; specifically the pants and boots.
> Putting him in trunks wouldn't fit his Bad ass/Beast character. He would look too normal and plain.
> 
> They need to keep him in some sort of 'tough lookin' gear.
> 
> The SWAT look is one of the biggest things that makes Roman look so impressive and makes you feel like he can and will beat your ass.
> 
> I haven't seen any recent shirtless pics of him, so I don't know if his whole upper body matches his arms.
> He would need something to cover him up a bit if he's still a little fleshy(those Samoan genes lol) and not really solid muscle wise.
> Reigns has to look as impressive and imposing as possible to match the type of push they're going to give him.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> that is what I mean, I really want them to keep him clothed. these guys who wear the trunks - I really feel like I am watching full grown men roll around in their underwear... believe it or not that does not do it for me lol


----------



## Wynter

Pyro is hilarious. Pessimistic as fuck but funny :lol

The Reigns no selling a sister abigail and then setting Bray on fire with his own lantern will always have a special place in my heart as one of Pyros best lines :lmao


----------



## Wynter

midnightmischief said:


> WynterWarm12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be against the idea.
> 
> Roman definitely needs to keep part of his Shield gear; specifically the pants and boots.
> Putting him in trunks wouldn't fit his Bad ass/Beast character. He would look too normal and plain.
> 
> They need to keep him in some sort of 'tough lookin' gear.
> 
> The SWAT look is one of the biggest things that makes Roman look so impressive and makes you feel like he can and will beat your ass.
> 
> I haven't seen any recent shirtless pics of him, so I don't know if his whole upper body matches his arms.
> He would need something to cover him up a bit if he's still a little fleshy(those Samoan genes lol) and not really solid muscle wise.
> Reigns has to look as impressive and imposing as possible to match the type of push they're going to give him.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> that is what I mean, I really want them to keep him clothed. these guys who wear the trunks - I really feel like I am watching full grown men roll around in their underwear... believe it or not that does not do it for me lol
> 
> 
> 
> Funny enough, me either . I've thirsted more over The Shield's clothed bodies than any other wrestlers lol
> I guess you are right in the appeal of not being able to see everything. Leave some to the imagination
Click to expand...


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> Pyro is hilarious. Pessimistic as fuck but funny :lol
> 
> *The Reigns no selling a sister abigail and then setting Bray on fire with his own lantern will always have a special place in my heart as one of Pyros best lines :lmao*



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

If that ever happens, I'll actually laugh instead of feeling sad. So ridiculous, it would be awesome :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Funny enough, me either . I've thirsted more over The Shield's clothed bodies than any other wrestlers lol
> I guess you are right in the appeal of not being able to see everything. Leave some to the imagination


Totally. Like those moments when Sheamus lifts up Dean's shirt? It's not like I haven't seen Dean in just trunks or anything, but moments like that really get me excited. I'm so accustomed to the Shield gear.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler: Pic from Main Event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww Dean and his head kisses lol (Gah, where is my bitch Zero to make inappropriate jokes and comments with me  )
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't there a gif on Tumblr for that moment :banderas
> 
> My Ambreigns feelings :lol
> 
> *Gwilt* I really wish I could say WWE was that subtle and creative lol
> I mean, that would be really awesome if they paid that much attention to details and continued presenting the boy's implosion storyline through little things like that.
> 
> I wish some of the people on this site could go help Creative out.
> Some of the ideas and angles you guys come up with on here be so awesome sometimes (Y)
> 
> It just further exposes WWE's incompetence on certain matters.


I'm here babes. Just staying away from all of the pessimistic filth that has been flowing through the thread lately.

Now as for that pic, other than it giving me lots of ideas, you can say that even though Roman has stepped up to the plate recently he still needs support and Dean being the little shit that he is knows this and this is why he can do shit like this with Seth's man and get away with it. Speaking of which, I wonder what cheerleader was doing when this was going on? Because everytime lately Dean tries to hug Roman, Seth always manages to insert himself in-between the two.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I have the pessimistic comments on ignore mode right now. No one is actually on my ignore list, but I'm skimming through most of the posts. Maybe Seth was just too tired to react quick enough. Dean you little shit. <3


----------



## Kratosx23

Quoth the Raven said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> This is brilliant. And as sad as it would be, I wouldn't put it past WWE to pull off something like this :lol


"God damn, Antonio sounds like the name of a sissy. We need to cut that name off." :vince3

Yeah, that actually happened, so Vince is more than weird and ridiculous enough to try this.


----------



## Honey Bucket

WynterWarm12 said:


> Pyro is hilarious. Pessimistic as fuck but funny :lol
> 
> The Reigns no selling a sister abigail and then setting Bray on fire with his own lantern will always have a special place in my heart as one of Pyros best lines :lmao


Oh lordy, that's probably the funniest thing I've seen in this thread. :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> Ambrollins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Ambreigns?



Is this even a real question bro? *AMBROLLINS FO LYF BITCHES*

To emphasise my point here is some spam.....


















































But I'll admit that I'm caving on the Ambreigns front and I don't like it 










Dat kiss to the top of the head on Main Event :argh:


----------



## Kratosx23

> Oh lordy, that's probably the funniest thing I've seen in this thread. :lmao


At least get the quote right, I said he'd no sell Bray using the lantern to light him on fire, not that he'd use it on Bray. Although with Vince and Triple H I wouldn't put that past them. Once Bray gets the patented Kryptonian shovel wedged up his asshole, I'm sure he'll be the victim of a Reigns squash match on his way to doing comedy with Santino and it wouldn't surprise me at all if one of those two things happened.


----------



## Killmonger

Tyrion Lannister said:


> At least get the quote right, I said he'd no sell Bray using the lantern to light him on fire, not that he'd use it on Bray. Although with Vince and Triple H I wouldn't put that past them. Once Bray gets the patented Kryptonian shovel wedged up his asshole, I'm sure he'll be the victim of a Reigns squash match on his way to doing comedy with Santino and it wouldn't surprise me at all if one of those two things happened.


----------



## Kratosx23




----------



## Honey Bucket

I just find it hilarious how in the WWE, everything will always boil down to 'dancing with Santino in six months', like it's the fate for every single new guy that comes through. It's happening to Bray, to Rusev, hell it happened to The Shield when they first appeared.

I can just picture Undertaker debuting in 1990. ":lol he'll be dancing with Koko B. Ware in six months".


----------



## Kratosx23

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I just find it hilarious how in the WWE, everything will always boil down to 'dancing with Santino in six months', like it's the fate for every single new guy that comes through. It's happening to Bray, to Rusev, hell it happened to The Shield when they first appeared.
> 
> I can just picture Undertaker debuting in 1990. ":lol he'll be dancing with Koko B. Ware in six months".


Well that's what happens when you have a notorious comedy character on your roster and the owner of the company loses interest in talents incredibly fast, and needs to find something low profile for them to do, and he happens to think bad dancing is the funniest thing in the world. Maybe it won't be dancing, maybe he'll be Bad News Bray. 

Bray Wyatt might be the WWE's top heel for the next 15 years, I don't know. He's amazing enough to pull it off, and young enough, but based on WWE's track record with insanely talented people, and the type of push he's getting, which is basically the same type of push Umaga got on his way to Cena burying him, it doesn't look good.

I'll just say this. If Triple H wants him to be a top guy, he's set. If Vince wants him to be a top guy, he's fucked. That may sound backwards, you say, because Vince outranks Triple H. The problem is, he also changes his mind every 5 minutes, like he did with Ryback, and Barrett IF he ever truly wanted him to be a top guy. I tend to think Vince is racist towards the English, but it's possible, whereas Triple H for whatever you want to say about him is consistent, like he was with Batista and Sheamus, and like he's been with Reigns. He knows his top guys and he sticks with them, so if Bray is one of his, REALLY one of his, not like some bullshit report about how Hunter is high on Damien Sandow and then he never does anything, but if Triple H actually believes in him, then he'll make it. However, I happen to think this is just Vince's flavour of the month monster heel.


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> But I'll admit that I'm caving on the Ambreigns front and I don't like it


:lol

One of Zero's fanfics kinda got me interested in Ambreigns.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> Is this even a real question bro? *AMBROLLINS FO LYF BITCHES*
> 
> To emphasise my point here is some spam.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'll admit that I'm caving on the Ambreigns front and I don't like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat kiss to the top of the head on Main Event :argh:


Looking so fine those two :banderas
























































Sethie not selling Dean's fist bump


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> Looking so fine those two :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sethie not selling Dean's fist bump


Sethie was looking at his man first, duh.

Ambrollins or Ambreigns? I love both!

Ambreigns





































Ambrollins





























So many of my ambrollins gif look so un PG :lol If I didn't know that it was supposed to be wrestling :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Sethie was looking at his man first, duh.
> 
> Ambrollins or Ambreigns? I love both!
> 
> Ambreigns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrollins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many of my ambrollins gif look so un PG :lol If I didn't know that it was supposed to be wrestling :lol


It's so difficult to choose, why not putting them in a harem? :side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> It's so difficult to choose, why not putting them in a harem? :side:


That's why ambrolleigns exists


----------



## tylermoxreigns

psycho bunny said:


> Looking so fine those two :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sethie not selling Dean's fist bump


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I noticed this. Seth, you bitch. PLAY ALONG :cussin::cussin::cussin:

Angry Miz Fan gif is really appropriate here too but cba to post it :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's why ambrolleigns exists














tylermoxreigns said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I noticed this. Seth, you bitch. PLAY ALONG :cussin::cussin::cussin:
> 
> Angry Miz Fan gif is really appropriate here too but cba to post it :lol


Seth is the biggest whore alive, what an ass making Deanie sad


----------



## tylermoxreigns

psycho bunny said:


> Seth is the biggest whore alive, what an ass making Deanie sad


Look, Rollins is just looking out for his career. He knows Reigns is getting that big push, needs to keep in with his clique for that rub later on :lol






I kid, I kid.










Maybe.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> Look, Rollins is just looking out for his career. He knows Reigns is getting that big push, needs to keep in with his clique for that rub later on :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid, I kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler: Pic from Main Event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww Dean and his head kisses lol (Gah, where is my bitch Zero to make inappropriate jokes and comments with me  )
> 
> 
> 
> *Why isn't there a gif on Tumblr for that moment :banderas
> *
> My Ambreigns feelings :lol
> 
> Gwilt I really wish I could say WWE was that subtle and creative lol
> I mean, that would be really awesome if they paid that much attention to details and continued presenting the boy's implosion storyline through little things like that.
> 
> I wish some of the people on this site could go help Creative out.
> Some of the ideas and angles you guys come up with on here be so awesome sometimes (Y)
> 
> It just further exposes WWE's incompetence on certain matters.




found it !!!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> found it !!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> found it !!!


Look at Reigns expression though. Dude looks genuinely baffled. He's all like why Dean? You know Seth is going to throw a fit when he sees this later on tumblr.


----------



## DareDevil

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> found it !!!


Isn't it too early for the feels?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Match on Main Event was great. Los Matadores and Sin Cara actually were a fresh team for The Shield to go against and the Matadores pulled off some cool moves. Very fast paced and all three members of The Shield signed. Got good airtime too.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> Isn't it too early for the feels?



It's never too early for some feels


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Roman white undershirt = Face

Dean kiss = Judas kiss

I know that Dean usually do that, but this was something different


----------



## SubZero3:16

SóniaPortugal said:


> Roman white undershirt = Face
> 
> Dean kiss = Judas kiss
> 
> I know that Dean usually do that, but this was something different


This is how I see it

Roman's white undershirt = it was the last clean undershirt in his bag and Seth's grey one was too small for him. Because let's face it, the WWE doesn't think that deep and it was on main event.

I was actually thinking a Judas kiss as well but as this was main event, it was probably just Dean fucking with Roman as usual :lol


----------



## DareDevil

SóniaPortugal said:


> Roman white undershirt = Face
> 
> Dean kiss = Judas kiss
> 
> I know that Dean usually do that, but this was something different


Oh my god,why? I can't never un-see this now. I thought it was a kiss of ''friendship'' like Dean saying, ''I still want to be friends." and Roman rejecting his affection....but no.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I wouldn't worry. What happens on Main Event stays in Main Event :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> This is how I see it
> 
> Roman's white undershirt = it was the last clean undershirt in his bag and Seth's grey one was too small for him. Because let's face it, the WWE doesn't think that deep and it was on main event.
> 
> I was actually thinking a Judas kiss as well but as this was main event, it was probably just Dean fucking with Roman as usual :lol


Yeah I was thinking somewhere along those lines as far as Roman's under shirt goes.

Dean really is an interesting fellow. Sometimes I wonder if Jon is just improvising to maybe tell a story that creative is incapable of doing. Possibly not, but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## tbp82

Roman Reigns added the scoop slam to his move set last night. Who says he's the three moves of doom. The future of WWE has at least four moves of doom :dance. Roman was very impressive in the ring last night and has anyone else noticed that both on smackdown and last night on main event he's been getting more and more in ring time in the tag matches? The Reign of Roman is among us.


----------



## cindel25

Thirsty Thursday!










Driver roll up the partition please, I don't need you seeing Cindel25 on her knees

Took 45 minutes to get all dressed up, We ain't even gonna make it to Elimination Chamber

Now my mascara runnin', red lipstick smudged, Oh The Shield so horny, yeah they want to fuck


----------



## CALΔMITY

cindel25 said:


> Thirsty Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driver roll up the partition please, I don't need you seeing Cindel25 on her knees
> 
> Took 45 minutes to get all dressed up, We ain't even gonna make it to Elimination Chamber
> 
> Now my mascara runnin', red lipstick smudged, Oh The Shield so horny, yeah they want to fuck


I'm in such a slump right now, but this put a smile on my face. 

I wish I could basque in the thirst with you.


----------



## DareDevil

cindel25 said:


> Thirsty Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driver roll up the partition please, I don't need you seeing Cindel25 on her knees
> 
> Took 45 minutes to get all dressed up, We ain't even gonna make it to Elimination Chamber
> 
> Now my mascara runnin', red lipstick smudged, Oh The Shield so horny, yeah they want to fuck


And The Queen makes her appearance again... :cheer

You are the best I swear.

I laughed so much at this..


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Thirsty Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driver roll up the partition please, I don't need you seeing Cindel25 on her knees
> 
> Took 45 minutes to get all dressed up, We ain't even gonna make it to Elimination Chamber
> 
> Now my mascara runnin', red lipstick smudged, Oh The Shield so horny, yeah they want to fuck


----------



## Asenath

psycho bunny said:


> It's never too early for some feels
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I stay in full feels mode all the time. The world is too much with me and my feels.


----------



## CALΔMITY

So many feels. All day erry day.


----------



## JacqSparrow

I come bearing Caly awards!




















For EC hype: 











Calahart said:


> Totally. Like those moments when Sheamus lifts up Dean's shirt? It's not like I haven't seen Dean in just trunks or anything, but moments like that really get me excited. I'm so accustomed to the Shield gear.


Right on(Y)



SubZero3:16 said:


> So many of my ambrollins gif look so un PG :lol If I didn't know that it was supposed to be wrestling :lol


And there lies the inherent appeal of Ambrollins.










But then we get these Ambreigns moments...



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


>


Sigh.


















FEELS.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> I come bearing Caly awards!


And you did not disappoint! :mark: Thanks so much sparrowdarling!

After seeing these I feel so much better. I just need to think of Dean (especially what I'd do to him in that second pic)and then nothing will hurt anymore.











ALSO
GUYS GUYS GUYS









So fuckin amazing! :lmao :mark: :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

Gosh, I am so frustrated right now, I had to stay after school and this sucks, I have to stay here until 4:00 pm!!, I don't like these people. Sorry just venting out the feels and frustration out.


----------



## CALΔMITY

That sucks you had to stay after. Hopefully it won't be for too long.


----------



## DareDevil

Is 1:30 pm here and I have to stay until 4;00 
This is so me right now :cussin::flip 
well... that's what I get for not doing my shit when I'm suppose to.

Well, Damn.



> Who took the Cesaro Swing after Raw went off the air?
> Feb 18, 2014 - 10:20 AM
> 
> Dot Net reader Jeffrey Peter attended Monday's WWE Raw in Denver, Colorado and sent the following report on what happened after the television show went off the air.
> 
> The fight continued until Dean Ambrose and Cesaro were semi surrounded by John Cena, Daniel Bryan and Sheamus. Before anything could happen, Cesaro turned around got Dean Ambrose down and did the Swing on him about 30 times. The crowd lost count after 20.
> 
> Cesaro left the ringside area and then Sheamus Brogue Kicked Ambrose and left ringside. Cena and Bryan were going to leave, but Dean Ambrose started to move and the crowd booed loudly. Bryan did his running kick on Ambrose, then Cena picked up Ambrose and gave him the AA. Bryan's music hit and he ran around ringside giving high-fives to the crowd as Cena just headed backstage.


http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10035885.shtml


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> And The Queen makes her appearance again... :cheer
> 
> You are the best I swear.
> 
> I laughed so much at this..













Calahart said:


> And you did not disappoint! :mark: Thanks so much sparrowdarling!
> 
> After seeing these I feel so much better. I just need to think of Dean (especially what I'd do to him in that second pic)and then nothing will hurt anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO
> GUYS GUYS GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fuckin amazing! :lmao :mark: :lmao


Dat art












DareDevil said:


> Is 1:30 pm here and I have to stay until 4;00
> This is so me right now :cussin::flip
> well... that's what I get for not doing my shit when I'm suppose to.
> 
> Well, Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10035885.shtml


You are in detention? That really sucks, I have been there way too much when I was a teenager (thank god I'm over that fase I blame it on the hormones).


----------



## Telos

:lmao I lost it at "no selling Sister Abigail"


----------



## Moto

I am shocked that I haven't seen any fanfiction in this thread with this love fest going on. (I haven't gone through 400+ pages and I'm not about to start)


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Dat art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are in detention? That really sucks, I have been there way too much when I was a teenager (thank god I'm over that fase I blame it on the hormones).


No, not detention bunny, I am an angel :angel haha, I had to stay for a night class to complete the credits that I need in order to graduate. Yes, don't blame me, blame the hormones.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> No, not detention bunny, I am an angel :angel haha, I had to stay for a night class to complete the credits that I need in order to graduate. Yes, don't blame me, blame the hormones.


Aah the hormones I used to be so emotionally fucked up, now I'm like..










Good luck for your credits do your best high school is only a small part of your life. And if you're a no life like me college doesn't get any better :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Moto said:


> I am shocked that I haven't seen any fanfiction in this thread with this love fest going on. (I haven't gone through 400+ pages and I'm not about to start)


Fanfiction? Us? :angel





We discuss those things via PMs :lol


----------



## Telos

Question: Other than the time Big Show hit Roman Reigns with the knockout punch in the match that cost him and Rollins the tag titles to the Rhodes brothers, when is the last time anyone hit their finisher on Roman?


----------



## Wynter

Sorry Telos, can't help ya there. My memory is shite :lol


Where art thou my muthafuckin Rane? His ass better be here on Sunday.

Speaking of Sunday, why is it taking so long to get here??

I am way too hyped for Elimination Chamber, I just might burst :lol

Someone bring Sunday to me pleeeease


----------



## tbp82

Telos said:


> Question: Other than the time Big Show hit Roman Reigns with the knockout punch in the match that cost him and Rollins the tag titles to the Rhodes brothers, when is the last time anyone hit their finisher on Roman?


Usos superkick and splash in twelve man tag


----------



## x78

Telos said:


> Question: Other than the time Big Show hit Roman Reigns with the knockout punch in the match that cost him and Rollins the tag titles to the Rhodes brothers, when is the last time anyone hit their finisher on Roman?


Royal Rumble?


----------



## Deptford

omg judas kiss :mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> And you did not disappoint! :mark: Thanks so much sparrowdarling!
> 
> After seeing these I feel so much better. I just need to think of Dean (especially what I'd do to him in that second pic)and then nothing will hurt anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO
> GUYS GUYS GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fuckin amazing! :lmao :mark: :lmao


My pleasure, Caly dear!

Seth is the cool one for once :lol







DareDevil said:


> Gosh, I am so frustrated right now, I had to stay after school and this sucks, I have to stay here until 4:00 pm!!, I don't like these people. Sorry just venting out the feels and frustration out.


Eep! I hated night classes too  how'd it go?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

I don't think I ever worked that hard in high school for anything 0_o 
but that's just me and that's why I ended up at a community college


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> ALSO
> GUYS GUYS GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fuckin amazing! :lmao :mark: :lmao


I don't know how I missed this but, :mark: :mark: :mark: 
So Seth is the mosts popular in South Korea? Figures, his hair screams Kpop boy-band member, and he'll be the aegyo maknae of The Shield, while Dean will be the bad boy rapper and Roman will be the dancer eye candy. 



JacqSparrow said:


> Eep! I hated night classes too  how'd it go?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Pretty good actually, funny thing is, I haven't been there in like forever and the teacher was like, "Who are you sweetie?" "Well, whatever, here, have some chips, take as much as you like." I was seriously like wtf? Oh the class is online so, it really isn't that hard since is psychology, well at least anything that has to do with science comes easy to me, specially biology. Math on the other hand, can go straight to where it came from, hell.



Deptford said:


> I don't think I ever worked that hard in high school for anything 0_o
> but that's just me and that's why I ended up at a community college


You think I'm working hard Dept? :lol I failed fucking Geometry and didn't do shit in Government, that's why I have to make those credits up.


----------



## Telos

x78 said:


> Royal Rumble?


Which finisher got executed on him?


----------



## tbp82

Telos said:


> Which finisher got executed on him?


brouge kick


----------



## Wynter

Didn't he get GTS'ed at the Rumble too?


----------



## CALΔMITY

I only remember so many details from the rumble. :lol

By the way, I remember brief talk of what Ambrose's singles run theme is going to be like. 
I know that this was more from his Switchblade Conspiracy team with Sami, but if this song were remixed or if he had a song of the same eerie nature... :banderas





I remember when I saw a vid for Mox's match against Brain Damage I was just entranced by the song.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Now Seth, when you look at Roman like this, what am I suppose to think?


----------



## Deptford

WynterWarm12 said:


> Didn't he get GTS'ed at the Rumble too?


Did he? I wanna see that if he did. 

It's always interesting to me to see how different people sell that move. I feel like it's one of those moves that everyone sell differently. I've never seen Roman get GTS'd before if he has. 


DareDevil said:


> You think I'm working hard Dept? :lol I failed fucking Geometry and didn't do shit in Government, that's why I have to make those credits up.


Devil girrll u badd :dance
lol math was my kryptonite too though. 

That's good that you're making them up though. Community College isn't cool so try and avoid that if you can :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah Seth get off our backs!:lmao

No wait, get back on.


----------



## Deptford

http://wiccaphase.bandcamp.com/track/drop-that-body-prod-jayyeah

I always wanted this to be Ambrose's theme but I'm sure he wouldn't dig it though bc it doesn't suit his tastes musically. It's kinda like real dark and bad boy like in a real fucked up kinda way mmm. 
It doesn't sound too much like a wrestling theme song though but it's how I picture Ambrose to be sometimes in my head at least. :argh:

"I'm a God and I'm cold.
So baby, won't you drop that body
and black out for me? 
Drop that body then spread those arms like the body of a demon.." 
:cool2


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Yeah Seth get off our backs!:lmao
> 
> No wait, get back on.


If that isn't a lovesick puppy look, then I don't know what is :lol


----------



## Wynter

Yup. Just checked. Punk GTS'ed Sheamus first then Reigns

I :lmao at that Seth gif every time I see it. Seth really needs to control his hormones. First Piper and now Reigns. 

Calm the thirst boo :lol Poor Seth can't keep his mouth closed when looking at Roman. Hes so used to opening it for his man he does it naturally


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> http://wiccaphase.bandcamp.com/track/drop-that-body-prod-jayyeah
> 
> I always wanted this to be Ambrose's theme but I'm sure he wouldn't dig it though bc it doesn't suit his tastes musically. It's kinda like real dark and bad boy like in a real fucked up kinda way mmm.
> It doesn't sound too much like a wrestling theme song though but it's how I picture Ambrose to be sometimes in my head at least. :argh:
> 
> "I'm a God and I'm cold.
> So baby, won't you drop that body
> and black out for me?
> Drop that body then spread those arms like the body of a demon.."
> :cool2


I'm gonna be honest I liked the song until the dude started rapping. I'm not a fan of that sluggish kind of rap.

The melody is nice, though. I doubt he'd use something like that too. There's gotta be some sort of raw grittiness to it.




SubZero3:16 said:


> If that isn't a lovesick puppy look, then I don't know what is :lol


I know right? He just simply could no wait to get some alone time with Roman when the cameras went off air.


By the way I stumbled across this after listening to the switchblade theme and I was laughin' my ass off.


----------



## tbp82

Calahart said:


> I only remember so many details from the rumble. :lol
> 
> By the way, I remember brief talk of what Ambrose's singles run theme is going to be like.
> I know that this was more from his Switchblade Conspiracy team with Sami, but if this song were remixed or if he had a song of the same eerie nature... :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when I saw a vid for Mox's match against Brain Damage I was just entranced by the song.


Just listened to that song. Gave me a hannibal lecture kinda vibe. This might be blasphemy around here but it would fit TNA's Samuel Shaw.


----------



## CALΔMITY

tbp82 said:


> Just listened to that song. Gave me a hannibal lecture kinda vibe. This might be blasphemy around here but it would fit *TNA's Samuel Shaw*.


Anything you say about TNA is gonna just fly over my head. :lol

I sometimes got Hannibal Lecter vibes from Dean in the early stages when he would slick his hair back. Not just because of the hair style, but the aura he would give off as well.






















:banderas


----------



## Telos

Rewatching the Royal Rumble right now.



tbp82 said:


> brouge kick


Brogue Kick confirmed, right about the time when Sheamus entered the Rumble.

Update - Punk GTS to Roman in the final four.


----------



## Deptford

I basically only listen to sluggish rap stuff, caly lol  But yeah, he definitely needs something gritty and also dark-ish 

Idk how you guys are re-watching that Rumble. It was one of the most boring ones to me >_<


----------



## CALΔMITY

I loved the rumble! There was so much going on and all three of our boys did a great job in their performance.


----------



## Wynter

As a Daniel Bryan mark that Rumble broke my damn heart :lol 
But the Shield did look good in it. Reigns went beast mode of course  it was a decent Rumble match overall.
It wasn't anything special. Which isn't shocking if it's really true that they didn't practice the rumble until hours before lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Which isn't shocking if it's really true that they didn't practice the rumble until hours before lol


Oh really? That's awesome. :lol

Maybe there was scheduling issues or maybe they thought it would be kept fresh in their minds if they did everything at the last minute.


----------



## JacqSparrow

DareDevil said:


> I don't know how I missed this but, :mark: :mark: :mark:
> So Seth is the mosts popular in South Korea? Figures, his hair screams Kpop boy-band member, and he'll be the aegyo maknae of The Shield, while Dean will be the bad boy rapper and Roman will be the dancer eye candy.
> 
> Pretty good actually, funny thing is, I haven't been there in like forever and the teacher was like, "Who are you sweetie?" "Well, whatever, here, have some chips, take as much as you like." I was seriously like wtf? Oh the class is online so, it really isn't that hard since is psychology, well at least anything that has to do with science comes easy to me, specially biology. Math on the other hand, can go straight to where it came from, hell.
> 
> You think I'm working hard Dept? :lol I failed fucking Geometry and didn't do shit in Government, that's why I have to make those credits up.


:lmao Pretty accurate characterization!

I love Psych! It was my major in college. And boy, do I share your feelings on math and geometry. I had to get special tutoring just to barely pass it.




SubZero3:16 said:


> Now Seth, when you look at Roman like this, what am I suppose to think?


Please look at me like that, Seth :lol The thirst.




Calahart said:


> :banderas


:mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

Yeah I was about to say I liked the shield a lottt in it.
Idk, it just didn't feel like a rumble to me much outside of them though. I know the rumble usually has a lot of jobbers in it, but this one was basically Punk, Batista, and The Shield. I like the guest appearances and seeing old spots and stuff but this one fell flat there too. I liked Nash coming out but I didn't even get a jacknife  

OH SHIT I FORGOT ABOUT REIGNS BEING IN THE LAST 2 :mark: 
that felt like his defining moment or something. I dunno if The Shield can make up for all the other wrestlers I wanted to see that either weren't there or weren't prominent but Seth being first out, Dean turning on Roman, Roman vs. Batista. They almost make up for it. Def. the most story telling in a rumble almost ever? :mark: 

But still, it wasn't traditional Rumble or w/e. Idk some things I like to be really lame and traditional still lol.


----------



## Wynter

Is it true that the Shield aren't on smackdown this week? Man they better interfere in that Wyatts match I heard is going to be on there :side:
Stop playing with my emotions WWE. Give me my Dean vs Bray 

On a brighter note. I'm so happy Seth got to do his blackout and get the pin on Main Event :mark: love that finisher so much :banderas


----------



## Telos

I remember being really annoyed with Sheamus winning over Jericho two years ago, and then with Cena winning last year it was like "whatever" because it was predictable. But the moment I realized Bryan wasn't entering, when Big E Langston came in and Mysterio was left at #30, was just hugely demoralizing. Only hope left was Punk in the final four and as soon as he got eliminated that took all the suspense out from the end. What a disappointing Rumble. Happy that the Shield performed strong in it, but yeah. The boos rained down for over 15 minutes straight.


----------



## Wynter

Dude my stomach dropped so hard when Rey came out. I didn't realize how much I wanted Bryan to win until then :lol

I still can't believe how fast everyone turned heel once the crowd realized "Holy shit...hes not coming out". And then that fuck you to Batista when they cheered for Reigns :lenny


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dude my stomach dropped so hard when Rey came out. I didn't realize how much I wanted Bryan to win until then :lol
> 
> I still can't believe how fast everyone turned heel once the crowd realized "Holy shit...hes not coming out". And then that fuck you to Batista when they cheered for Reigns :lenny


I felt awful for Rey because he was set up to fail there. But yeah the fans were the biggest loser that night, being deprived of the chance for a huge pop. The ultimate in blue balls. And yeah Reigns getting those cheers was nice. :mark:


----------



## Telos

:banderas

That Ambrose pre-debut thread, and... the moment...

And starting this moment..........from now...........from this moment on............this will be the moment.........starting now, of the genesis....of Sierra-Hotel-India-Echo-Lima-Delta, SHIELD! :ambrose3 :rollins :reigns

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/6...debut-discussion-thread-148.html#post12281681


----------



## Wynter

*THE FUCKING SECOND COMING OF JESUS CHRIST HAS COME. IM FUCKING HOLY FUCK. ITS FUCKING DEAN AMBROSE. FUCKING SETH ROLLINS. FUCK ROMAN REIGNS BUT FUCKING DEAN AMBROSE.*

:lmao damn dat Dean Ambrose love was real


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> *THE FUCKING SECOND COMING OF JESUS CHRIST HAS COME. IM FUCKING HOLY FUCK. ITS FUCKING DEAN AMBROSE. FUCKING SETH ROLLINS. FUCK ROMAN REIGNS BUT FUCKING DEAN AMBROSE.*
> 
> :lmao damn dat Dean Ambrose love was real


Love that "fuck Roman Reigns" part thrown in there toward the end :lol

More retro stuff, I remember seeing this on YouTube in the weeks leading up to the debut and being even more eager to see Ambrose make it to the main roster. I remember this theme was used in his FCW tenure when he had his second match with William Regal. This custom titantron is badass even if it's very basic.


----------



## Joshi Judas

NeyNey's GOAT post right after The Shield's debut in the Dean Ambrose pre debut thread :lol

*GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUYS

MY GENITALES EXPLODE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FUCK!!! HOLY FUCK SHIT AWESOME FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Wynter

I didn't realize how many Ambrose fans there used to be on here lol
Where the fuck did they go???


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Deptford said:


> http://wiccaphase.bandcamp.com/track/drop-that-body-prod-jayyeah
> 
> I always wanted this to be Ambrose's theme but I'm sure he wouldn't dig it though bc it doesn't suit his tastes musically. It's kinda like real dark and bad boy like in a real fucked up kinda way mmm.
> It doesn't sound too much like a wrestling theme song though but it's how I picture Ambrose to be sometimes in my head at least. :argh:
> 
> *"I'm a God and I'm cold.
> So baby, won't you drop that body
> and black out for me?
> Drop that body then spread those arms like the body of a demon.."*
> :cool2




YASSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> I didn't realize how many Ambrose fans there used to be on here lol
> Where the fuck did they go???


They left when WWE took away his character and just made him a guy who wrestles. The fools.

EDIT ~ The fools being WWE, of course. Fans who dropped Ambrose as one of their favourites were extremely wise, obviously. We see that today very clearly.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Telos said:


> :banderas
> 
> That Ambrose pre-debut thread, and... the moment...
> 
> And starting this moment..........from now...........from this moment on............this will be the moment.........starting now, of the genesis....of Sierra-Hotel-India-Echo-Lima-Delta, SHIELD! :ambrose3 :rollins :reigns
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/6...debut-discussion-thread-148.html#post12281681


my god i used to lurk that thread so hard back in the day

i couldn't build up the courage to post as a girl on here for a long time, so stupid really. 

the night of their debuted though, holy shit that thread was lols but in such a great way :mark: 

all i remember was seeing rollins' hair and thinking FUCKING YES! then my eyes frantically searching out for the crazy :lol and low and behold there he was :clap:clap

#goodtimes




LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> YASSSSSSSSSSSS



OMG YOU ARE BAAACK!! Why do I feel like I haven't seen you post in SO long


----------



## Wynter

Ambrose fans have no loyalty 
They at least could have waited to jump ship after a failed singles run or something. 
Didn't even stay to support their boy through the hard times lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> my god i used to lurk that thread so hard back in the day
> 
> i couldn't build up the courage to post as a girl on here for a long time, so stupid really.
> 
> the night of their debuted though, holy shit that thread was lols but in such a great way :mark:
> 
> all i remember was seeing rollins' hair and thinking FUCKING YES! then my eyes frantically searching out for the crazy :lol and low and behold there he was :clap:clap
> 
> #goodtimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG YOU ARE BAAACK!! Why do I feel like I haven't seen you post in SO long




cause i think i've posted like twice in the past month or so. i've been on vacation and what not...plus there's just way too much serious talk in here. PLUS i fall so far behind with all the talk, by the time i'm caught up i have no urge to post, lol.


----------



## Wynter

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> cause i think i've posted like twice in the past month or so. i've been on vacation and what not...plus there's just way too much serious talk in here. PLUS i fall so far behind with all the talk, by the time i'm caught up i have no urge to post, lol.


You should join our Monday/Raw chats. Definitely not serious up in there 

Steer clear if you hate sex talk*sees gif you posted* never mind :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

WynterWarm12 said:


> You should join our Monday/Raw chats. Definitely not serious up in there
> 
> Steer clear if you hate sex talk*sees gif you posted* never mind :lol




ummm...no...i usually help spread the filth around in here....no shame in my heaux game boo


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ambrose fans have no loyalty
> They at least could have waited to jump ship after a failed singles run or something.
> Didn't even stay to support their boy through the hard times lol


*Internet fans have no loyalty. Internet fans.

Except the Daniel Bryan fans. Those people are basically married to him, til death do them part. How this marginally charismatic at best, bad mic working guy has managed to fool so many people into thinking he's insanely interesting, let alone even in the slightest is one of the great mysteries of life to me. Otherwise, it's very easy to lose IWC support. WWE had counted on that when they marginalized Ambrose and did everything they could to bring him down to Rollins and Reigns's level and make sure Reigns stood out, because if they kept Ambrose as is in FCW and the house shows, it wouldn't even be a contest of who the most valuable member is.


----------



## Wynter

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> ummm...no...i usually help spread the filth around in here....no shame in my heaux game boo


Well shit then, come join us :. It's really fun and the thirst gets real in there lol I mean, we talk about wrestling too...sometimes....enough


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Internet fans have no loyalty. Internet fans.
> 
> Except the Daniel Bryan fans. Those people are basically married to him, til death do them part. How this marginally charismatic at best, bad mic working guy has managed to fool so many people into thinking he's insanely interesting, let alone even in the slightest is one of the great mysteries of life to me. Otherwise, it's very easy to lose IWC support. WWE had counted on that when they marginalized Ambrose and did everything they could to bring him down to Rollins and Reigns's level and make sure Reigns stood out, because if they kept Ambrose as is in FCW and the house shows, it wouldn't even be a contest of who the most valuable member is.



IWC loves ringwork. Benoit was always an IWC favorite for the same reason. In Bryan's case, it's just reached epic proportions. You can see it with Cesaro too, more and more people getting behind him. Shouldn't surprise you :draper2

And I find him entertaining too personally, and probably won't be able to convince you so I won't even try :lmao


----------



## Smoogle

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Internet fans have no loyalty. Internet fans.
> 
> Except the Daniel Bryan fans. Those people are basically married to him, til death do them part. How this marginally charismatic at best, bad mic working guy has managed to fool so many people into thinking he's insanely interesting, let alone even in the slightest is one of the great mysteries of life to me. Otherwise, it's very easy to lose IWC support. WWE had counted on that when they marginalized Ambrose and did everything they could to bring him down to Rollins and Reigns's level and make sure Reigns stood out, because if they kept Ambrose as is in FCW and the house shows, it wouldn't even be a contest of who the most valuable member is.


Bryan would probably agree with you as he has no fucking idea how he's gotten where he is and why he gets so much support, he like any other individual is capitalizing on this pure luck..shit is random as fuck and you never know what guy it will hit, it's like pinata but from the looks of it i see something similar happening with cesaro but we'll see i guess.


----------



## Wynter

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Internet fans have no loyalty. Internet fans.
> 
> Except the Daniel Bryan fans. Those people are basically married to him, til death do them part. How this marginally charismatic at best, bad mic working guy has managed to fool so many people into thinking he's insanely interesting, let alone even in the slightest is one of the great mysteries of life to me. Otherwise, it's very easy to lose IWC support. WWE had counted on that when they marginalized Ambrose and did everything they could to bring him down to Rollins and Reigns's level and make sure Reigns stood out, because if they kept Ambrose as is in FCW and the house shows, it wouldn't even be a contest of who the most valuable member is.


Im a Daniel Bryan and Ziggler mark...you must be disgusted with me :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

WynterWarm12 said:


> Well shit then, come join us :. It's really fun and the thirst gets real in there lol I mean, we talk about wrestling too...sometimes....enough





maybe i'll pop in this monday....




on the topic of the idea that the shield might split this sunday my guess is no. Usually house shows give away what they're heading towards in the future. Roman hasn't had one singles bout at a house show. He is always in a tag match with Seth or 6 man tag with Seth and Dean. Until you see Roman start getting some one on ones at a house show, I don't think you'll be seeing a split any time before then.


----------



## Wynter

Cesaro needs someone to be the Paul Heyman to his Brock Lesnar.
Dude is insane in the ring. The mic? Not so much.

And agreed. I don't think the Shield is coming to an end just yet.
Im still hoping for their feud with the Wyatts to contine a little longer.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Zeb Colter is the answer. Our favorite racist in the world :lol


And The Shield may not end this Sunday but the Wyatt feud ends most probably. And The Shield will start splitting slowly but surely starting this Raw.

Wyatts move on to Cena.

And from what spoilers and rumors I've read for the Raw following EC, someone might return and


Spoiler



Tombstone piledrive the Shield members :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

> Im a Daniel Bryan and Ziggler mark...you must be disgusted with me :lol


Yeah, your favourites list is pretty atrocious, not gonna lie. You're free to like whoever, though. At least Bray Wyatt and Jericho are on the list even though they're on the bottom.



Quoth the Raven said:


> IWC loves ringwork. Benoit was always an IWC favorite for the same reason. In Bryan's case, it's just reached epic proportions. You can see it with Cesaro too, more and more people getting behind him. Shouldn't surprise you :draper2
> 
> And I find him entertaining too personally, and probably won't be able to convince you so I won't even try :lmao


Benoit wasn't even remotely as over as Bryan. I'm well aware the IWC loves to be bored with headlocks and not high quality characters and mic work like they're supposed to, but this isn't a ringwork thing anymore, this is every crowd in the country, even internationally. You can take the deadest crowd in the country and as soon as that opening riff from Ride Of The Valkyries hits, it turns into a WrestleMania main event. Ring work has never, ever, ever caused a response like that, and it never will. 

Cesaro is getting over but he'll never be over like Bryan. This is unique, and Cesaro is 10x blander than Bryan could ever be. I just don't get the Bryan thing, though, never will. He's as dull as a post. Like the guy above said, Bryan doesn't even know why himself. That's a telltale sign of being over beyond your means.


----------



## Wynter

Quoth the Raven said:


> Zeb Colter is the answer. Our favorite racist in the world :lol


God I love that racist bastard so much :lmao didn't he call Santa Claus an illegal once lol

Omg imagine Zeb's material if this wasn't a PG show :lol dat heat he would draw


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Benoit wasn't even remotely as over as Bryan. I'm well aware the IWC loves to be bored with headlocks and not high quality characters and mic work like they're supposed to, but this isn't a ringwork thing anymore, this is every crowd in the country, even internationally. You can take the deadest crowd in the country and as soon as that opening riff from Ride Of The Valkyries hits, it turns into a WrestleMania main event.
> 
> Cesaro is getting over but he'll never be over like Bryan. This is unique. I just don't get it, never will. He's as dull as a post. Like the guy above said, Bryan doesn't even know why himself. That's a telltale sign of being over beyond your means.




People like to say YES, it's as simple as that. "WHAT" was over still long after Stone Cold left. Not saying Stone Cold was over because of "WHAT" by any means. But, you get what I mean. When DB wrestles, the crowd goes nuts when he comes out "YES YES YES" and then when he's wrestling for a while they're quiet. Once he starts doing moves that gives them the chance to say either YES or NO then the crowd gets into it again. 

Take away his YES/NO and there's not much left crowd reaction.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dude my stomach dropped so hard when Rey came out. I didn't realize how much I wanted Bryan to win until then :lol
> 
> I still can't believe how fast everyone turned heel once the crowd realized "Holy shit...hes not coming out". And then that fuck you to Batista when they cheered for Reigns :lenny


:lol The moment Rey came out, it felt like everyone deflated. I guess they hoped he'd be popular enough with the kids to temper the backlash, but hell no. No pun intended 

LOVED that moment when they started cheering Roman.




Quoth the Raven said:


> Zeb Colter is the answer. Our favorite racist in the world :lol
> 
> 
> And The Shield may not end this Sunday but the Wyatt feud ends most probably. And The Shield will start splitting slowly but surely starting this Raw.
> 
> Wyatts move on to Cena.
> 
> And from what spoilers and rumors I've read for the Raw following EC, someone might return and
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Tombstone piledrive the Shield members :mark:


:mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23

> People like to say YES, it's as simple as that. "WHAT" was over still long after Stone Cold left. Not saying Stone Cold was over because of "WHAT" by any means. But, you get what I mean. When DB wrestles, the crowd goes nuts when he comes out "YES YES YES" and then when he's wrestling for a while they're quiet. Once he starts doing moves that gives them the chance to say either YES or NO then the crowd gets into it again.
> 
> Take away his YES/NO and there's not much left crowd reaction.


I don't buy that, we're past just the chant being over. You don't hijack shows and ruin a major stars return over a chant. They had to take him out of the Wyatt Family after 2 weeks because of fan backlash. They could chant yes the whole fucking show if they wanted to with or without him, but they're furious.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Benoit wasn't even remotely as over as Bryan. I'm well aware the IWC loves to be bored with headlocks and not high quality characters and mic work like they're supposed to, but this isn't a ringwork thing anymore, this is every crowd in the country, even internationally. You can take the deadest crowd in the country and as soon as that opening riff from Ride Of The Valkyries hits, it turns into a WrestleMania main event. Ring work has never, ever, ever caused a response like that, and it never will.
> 
> Cesaro is getting over but he'll never be over like Bryan. This is unique, and Cesaro is 10x blander than Bryan could ever be. I just don't get the Bryan thing, though, never will. He's as dull as a post. Like the guy above said, Bryan doesn't even know why himself. That's a telltale sign of being over beyond your means.



Well the Yes chants were getting over due to his heel run, but WWE burying him in 18 seconds and then his run with Kane as Hell No really put him over like nobody else. I think it was clear in his case, more than any other, that WWE never intended to use him properly and the fans just kept getting more and more defiant and led to what we have today.

I'm a fan but I can't explain the extent of his popularity too. You know when you can't name it, it's usually called the X Factor or It-factor :lol Varies from performer to performer so I can't really say only mic skills give you the it-factor or something like that.


----------



## Wynter

Damn he called my list atrocious :lmao everyone but Shawn and Bryan are in random order. Not that it changes your opinion 



Quoth the Raven said:


> Zeb Colter is the answer. Our favorite racist in the world :lol
> 
> 
> And The Shield may not end this Sunday but the Wyatt feud ends most probably. And The Shield will start splitting slowly but surely starting this Raw.
> 
> Wyatts move on to Cena.
> 
> And from what spoilers and rumors I've read for the Raw following EC, someone might return and
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Tombstone piledrive the Shield members :mark:


You think WWE will acknowledge what happened between The Shield and spoiler?


----------



## Reaper

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Internet fans have no loyalty. Internet fans.
> 
> Except the Daniel Bryan fans. Those people are basically married to him, til death do them part. How this marginally charismatic at best, bad mic working guy has managed to fool so many people into thinking he's insanely interesting, let alone even in the slightest is one of the great mysteries of life to me. Otherwise, it's very easy to lose IWC support. WWE had counted on that when they marginalized Ambrose and did everything they could to bring him down to Rollins and Reigns's level and make sure Reigns stood out, because if they kept Ambrose as is in FCW and the house shows, it wouldn't even be a contest of who the most valuable member is.


I dunno. But Bryan's the first wrestler since the Ultimate Warrior to evoke any kind of emotional connection in the WWE from me. I can't really explain it either, but yeah... No matter what, I'm a Bryan Mark for life now. He's so easy to root for. No drama. No bullshit. Simple. Humble. Hardworking. Intense. Loves what he does ... And is creating a mini revolution which by itself is also a part of it. 

A lot of people mock him for smiling through adversity and that he should be tougher... But seriously that cheesy smile through all of it just makes me like him more. 

What can you do. I'm a mark. 

Too bad about Ambrose though. They fucked him royally.


----------



## Wynter

It's weird that I can't pin point why I mark so hard for Bryan lol
I just really like the guy  he got me back into wrestling after a decade hiatus so that's a strong like lol

I think Dean will be fine. He's definitely hasn't been fucked to no return yet. 
Trust me. Im a Ziggler mark. I know when my guy is getting fucked :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

WynterWarm12 said:


> Damn he called my list atrocious :lmao everyone but Shawn and Bryan are in random order. Not that it changes your opinion
> 
> 
> 
> You think WWE will acknowledge what happened between The Shield and spoiler?




I say no. Simply because they've only got so much time to build that match for mania that they're not gonna have the time to have a stop off at dealing with the shield. especially since the shield appears to be weakening. there'd be no reason for taker to get his revenge right now.


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> Damn he called my list atrocious :lmao everyone but Shawn and Bryan are in random order. Not that it changes your opinion
> 
> 
> 
> You think WWE will acknowledge what happened between The Shield and spoiler?


Maybe for one segment where he returns. Maybe Ambrose or Rollins just eats the finisher randomly, kinda similar to Ambrose having Jake's snake placed over him (that sounded wrong :lol). I expect him to pick up a feud with his Mania opponent after that while Reigns and Ambrose start their split.

Or it could just be avoided altogether. Just wishful thinking :side:


----------



## Kratosx23

> He's so easy to root for.


I find it impossible to root for him.



> No drama. No bullshit. Simple. Humble. Hardworking. Intense. Loves what he does ... And is creating a mini revolution which by itself is also a part of it.


Yes, he's a model employee. He's also insanely boring. I'd rather a guy be a complete jackass like CM Punk but have a personality than be Daniel Bryan, this is sports entertainment, it's supposed to be a great display of characters.



Quoth the Raven said:


> Well the Yes chants were getting over due to his heel run, but WWE burying him in 18 seconds and then his run with Kane as Hell No really put him over like nobody else. *I think it was clear in his case, more than any other, that WWE never intended to use him properly* and the fans just kept getting more and more defiant and led to what we have today.
> 
> I'm a fan but I can't explain the extent of his popularity too. You know when you can't name it, it's usually called the X Factor or It=factor :lol Varies from performer to performer so I can't really say only mic skills give you the it-factor or something like that.


Oh, what could have been...

I'm not asking the reasons why he got over, I know about the 18 seconds and his run with Kane, etc, I'm saying why did it work with just him? You could've had that happen to anybody else on the roster and they wouldn't be in the position he is today. It's just absurd. What is it? It's NOT his ring work, ring work has never gotten over to that level and it never will, even Cesaro is still a barely over wrestler who needs Zeb to get a reaction for him and nobody cares about anything he does but the Swing, and Cesaro is just as good as Bryan. Nobody ever chants for him. All you're left with at that point is a small, generic, bland ring technician guy. I remember the days when you had to exude charisma like Austin and Rock to get these reactions, now the fans are giving it away on a small, unassuming ring technician. I don't get it, I don't like it, I don't respect it. They have to do something with him because the people are demanding it, it's just a shame they're demanding something so poor and barren of merit.


----------



## Reaper

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I find it impossible to root for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he's a model employee. He's also insanely boring. I'd rather a guy be a complete jackass like CM Punk but have a personality than be Daniel Bryan, this is sports entertainment, it's supposed to be a great display of characters.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, what could have been...
> 
> I'm not asking the reasons why he got over, I know about the 18 seconds and his run with Kane, etc, I'm saying why did it work with just him? You could've had that happen to anybody else on the roster and they wouldn't be in the position he is today. It's just absurd. What is it? It's NOT his ring work, ring work has never gotten over to that level and it never will, even Cesaro is still a barely over wrestler who needs Zeb to get a reaction for him and nobody cares about anything he does but the Swing, and Cesaro is just as good as Bryan. Nobody ever chants for him. All you're left with at that point is a small, generic, bland ring technician guy. I remember the days when you had to exude charisma like Austin and Rock to get these reactions, now the fans are giving it away on a small, unassuming ring technician. I don't get it, I don't like it, I don't respect it. They have to do something with him because the people are demanding it, it's just a shame they're demanding something so poor and barren of merit.


I think it's more than just Bryan. He's the assumed face of change and the leader of the anti-booking smark revolution. The revolution that should've really happened for Punk btw, but now that revolution has a new face. It was gonna happen sooner or later and it seems that all the pieces fell right into place for Bryan to become that guy. 

You probably don't like discussing him any more than you have to. So I'll leave the conversation with that thought. Plus it's The Shield discussion thread anyways.


----------



## Reaper

WynterWarm12 said:


> I think Dean will be fine. He's definitely hasn't been fucked to no return yet.
> Trust me. Im a Ziggler mark. I know when my guy is getting fucked :lol


See, it's not that the WWE is going to be obvious about his complete burial. The fact that he can already do so much more than he being allowed to is what's irking people like me. It's all there .. present. Ready to go. 

Plus there's already rumours that there's a non Shield feud going into WM with Reigns being pitched as an opponent for Seamus ... Just the fact that rumours like that come around is enough to suggest (not prove of course) that The Shield is essentially done at EC. 

With the kind of rocket that's attached to Reigns right now, they're most likely going to drop the progressive storyline idea around a feud and just shoot him into singles competition without seeing the storyline through *as it should. Not enough time between now and WM to have a Shield feud as well as elevate Reigns in status by going over a bigger star. 

They've already booked Rollins and Ambrose weakly enough that not a single person (even the most optimistic Ambrose fan) will ever see that match as anything but a Reigns win. Kayfabe-wise, (as well as how WWE perceives them) Ambrose and Rollins aren't even in the same league as Reigns right now so a match against them is probably already being scoffed at.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Anything you say about TNA is gonna just fly over my head. :lol
> 
> I sometimes got Hannibal Lecter vibes from Dean in the early stages when he would slick his hair back. Not just because of the hair style, but the aura he would give off as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas



Bray better don't put his hands on Seth. It would be the one time Roman and Dean would work together to hand him his ass :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> God I love that racist bastard so much :lmao didn't he call Santa Claus an illegal once lol
> 
> 
> 
> Omg imagine Zeb's material if this wasn't a PG show :lol dat heat he would draw



Zeb is an awesome motherfucker, when he was on the house show in Brussels he mocked with the fact that our first minister isn't belgian. Wich is true he's Italian, he also mocked that we speak 2 languages :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Calahart said:


> I only remember so many details from the rumble. :lol
> 
> By the way, I remember brief talk of what Ambrose's singles run theme is going to be like.
> I know that this was more from his Switchblade Conspiracy team with Sami, but if this song were remixed or if he had a song of the same eerie nature... :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when I saw a vid for Mox's match against Brain Damage I was just entranced by the song.


definitely needs to be something like that. something grungy and/or eerie'ish like that.



ordered 3 Moxley DVD's yesterday. 2 HWA ones and the IPW one. :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Bray better don't put his hands on Seth. It would be the one time Roman and Dean would work together to hand him his ass :lol


I love when those guys find a way to work together. However, I also love good drama. I really wish that tomorrow was Sunday. :lol 

Also I took a peek at the pre - Shield ambrose debut thread. I so hate myself for joining the fandom so late. I would have loved to have been a part of that. /not worthy


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> I love when those guys find a way to work together. However, I also love good drama. I really wish that tomorrow was Sunday. :lol
> 
> Also I took a peek at the pre - Shield ambrose debut thread. I so hate myself for joining the fandom so late. I would have loved to have been a part of that. /not worthy


I also joined the fandom so late, I read that thread on my free time, I think that thread was the reason why I joined WF in the first place. I really love that thread, the amount of love Dean was getting was insane. And GOAT posts on November 18,2012.


----------



## Starbuck

:ti at the arguments in here. 

All 3 of these guys are going to be stars. Not everybody can be THE guy, that's why the number of guys considered top dog through modern wrestling history can be counted on 1 hand. Undertaker was never THE guy. Who gives a flying fuck if they position Reigns as the strongest force? Well, who gives a flying fuck outside Pyro who believes that Jack Swagger is a bigger deal than Roddy Piper because he has a World Title attached to his name? fpalm I wouldn't want Ambrose to be in that position anyway because it restricts what you're allowed to do. Top heel or 2nd top heel with his slightly unhinged character, those positions will allow Ambrose to thrive and personally that's where I'd rather have him. Rollins will likely follow a similar path to Jeff Hardy. The similarities between the two are apparent imo and if they give him the long chase for the title over his career then who cares? He was the first ever NXT champion. They clearly believe in him and in Ambrose and Reigns too otherwise they wouldn't have been booked to near perfection since they debuted. People complain about WWE being unable to book things any more yet forget about how meticulously they have gone about positioning the Shield and now the Wyatts as well. Too many people want everything now, now, now and aren't prepared to let things build any more. I'm not even talking about Pyro here because he's a lost cause. If Reigns gets the title in 2 years so what? If it takes Ambrose longer then so what? If takes Rollins longer than him then so what?

They'll all be fine. Fucking calm down.


----------



## Rugrat

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not asking the reasons why he got over, I know about the 18 seconds and his run with Kane, etc, I'm saying why did it work with just him? You could've had that happen to anybody else on the roster and they wouldn't be in the position he is today. It's just absurd. What is it? It's NOT his ring work, ring work has never gotten over to that level and it never will


Loads of people got over despite not being great on the mic such as Hart, RVD, Hardy, Michaels etc. I'm not particularly fond of Bryan, but it's not the first time that this has happened.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I'm still perhaps the only person who wants Ambrose and Rollins to go on to be an Impact Players-style tag team (in that they wrestle singles matches just as much as tag matches) after The Shield finishes. Give them new music, new attire, and make them complete jackasses, just like the New Age Outlaws back in the day. They'll be like brothers and always watch each others back. Would be solid gold.


----------



## Rugrat

Starbuck said:


> All 3 of these guys are going to be stars.


WWE clearly want to make Reigns look the strongest, factions only have 1 break-out star if any, barring Evolution where HHH could make sure his buddies made it.


----------



## Killmonger

I don't expect all 3 to become stars and it really doesn't bother me that much, tbh.

Just as long as I get Seth's matches, Dean's promos, and Roman's.... whatever it is he's good at, I'm GOOD.


----------



## Starbuck

RugbyRat said:


> WWE clearly want to make Reigns look the strongest, factions only have 1 break-out star if any, barring Evolution where HHH could make sure his buddies made it.


So what if he looks the strongest? It doesn't mean the other 2 are going to look like shit or be forgotten about. If WWE are all aboard the Reigns Express and he gets pushed to the moon then he gets pushed to the moon and there's nothing to be done about it. But Reigns rising doesn't equal Rollins and Ambrose falling, the 2 aren't mutually exclusive and the Shield are a very rare case where all 3 guys are equally talented and any one of them could be the breakout star. If WWE goes with Reigns then I have no problem with that. He's got everything they look for and want in their face of the company. It still doesn't mean that Ambrose and Rollins will go to shit. In the early part of the Shield Ambrose was the guy getting all the shine and nobody batted an eye. He got the singles title, he got the match with Taker. Now it's Reigns getting the shine and suddenly it's the worse thing in the world. 

Who the fuck cares if Reigns comes out looking strongest? It's the absolute epitome of butthurt to ruin something for yourself and start hating a guy because he's getting backed harder than your guy. Some folks need to get over themselves and stop acting like they know the answers to everything. I'll genuinely be shocked if all 3 of these guys don't become major stars in the future. Yeah, Reigns will likely get there before the other 2 but I really don't give a fuck about that. Only one of them can get the monster push right out of the blocks, you're right about that but Jesus at least let things happen before you start complaining about them.


----------



## DareDevil

Seven said:


> I don't expect all 3 to become stars and it really doesn't bother me that much, tbh.
> 
> Just as long as I get Seth's matches, Dean's promos, and Roman's.... *whatever it is he's good at, I'm GOOD.*


:lol :|


----------



## Rugrat

Starbuck said:


> So what if he looks the strongest? It doesn't mean the other 2 are going to look like shit or be forgotten about. If WWE are all aboard the Reigns Express and he gets pushed to the moon then he gets pushed to the moon and there's nothing to be done about it. But Reigns rising doesn't equal Rollins and Ambrose falling, the 2 aren't mutually exclusive and the Shield are a very rare case where all 3 guys are equally talented and any one of them could be the breakout star. If WWE goes with Reigns then I have no problem with that. He's got everything they look for and want in their face of the company. It still doesn't mean that Ambrose and Rollins will go to shit. In the early part of the Shield Ambrose was the guy getting all the shine and nobody batted an eye. He got the singles title, he got the match with Taker. Now it's Reigns getting the shine and suddenly it's the worse thing in the world.
> 
> Who the fuck cares if Reigns comes out looking strongest? It's the absolute epitome of butthurt to ruin something for yourself and start hating a guy because he's getting backed harder than your guy. Some folks need to get over themselves and stop acting like they know the answers to everything. I'll genuinely be shocked if all 3 of these guys don't become major stars in the future. Yeah, Reigns will likely get there before the other 2 but I really don't give a fuck about that. Only one of them can get the monster push right out of the blocks, you're right about that but Jesus at least let things happen before you start complaining about them.


It matters, because as a wrestling fan I like guys who can talk work and wrestle, none of which I've seen from Reigns. The WWE are clearly planning a big babyface run for Reigns, so to facilitate this, he'll go over Ambrose and Rollins and strongly as possible. 

WWE clearly are all aboard the 'Roman Express' hence why he's the only guy that they're committed to giving a strong push to. I don't care what Roman looks like, or what level of rich he'll fail to lift McMahon to, I care about my entertainment.

So what if Ambrose got the match with Undertaker, he was convincingly beaten by submission.

I'm not 'butthurt' as you put it, Im just stating facts, I'd rather see more talented members of the roster be pushed before Reigns. It's happened before with nearly everyone at the top, so I don't really care any more.


----------



## Killmonger

DareDevil said:


> :lol :|


I don't dislike the guy at all.

Hell, he would've been my favorite 10 years ago.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Ambrose and Rollins will hardly be regulars on Superstars or 'dancing with Santino' (<---that phrase needs to be trademarked, it's said so many times around here). They're young guys in their late 20s and barring any injuries or calamities, they'll be around for possibly another decade, so you're in luck.


----------



## Starbuck

RugbyRat said:


> It matters, because as a wrestling fan I like guys who can talk work and wrestle, none of which I've seen from Reigns. The WWE are clearly planning a big babyface run for Reigns, so to facilitate this, he'll go over Ambrose and Rollins and strongly as possible.
> 
> WWE clearly are all aboard the 'Roman Express' hence why he's the only guy that they're committed to giving a strong push to.


You can't always get what you want. Ambrose and Rollins will recover from Reigns initial push. They're both far too talented to lag behind and the fans have enough of a connection with them now that they should have solid interest in whatever they do going forward. When it's Rollins time, he'll get the big push over somebody else and same for Ambrose. Hating on Reigns because it's his turn first is just dumb, especially when his push has worked big time. He may not be able to wrestle like Rollins or talk like Ambrose but he absolutely has that intangible IT factor over them. That's why they gel so well as a team. The other 2 will get their time in the sun. It may not be another few years but it will come and when they finally get the title it will be that much sweeter.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Seven said:


> I don't expect all 3 to become stars and it really doesn't bother me that much, tbh.
> 
> Just as long as I get Seth's matches, Dean's promos, and *Roman's.... whatever it is he's good at*, I'm GOOD.


 :lol:lmao:lmao


I agree with you

The problem with this push is that Roman is being treated as a Face and Dean as Heel.

Seth: I'm getting worried about him, because the other two are being the center of attention.


----------



## DareDevil

Seven said:


> I don't dislike the guy at all.
> 
> Hell, he would've been my favorite 10 years ago.


Yeah, it's ovbi that Reings isn't my fave from The Shield but I'll admit that I like him better than any other so called ''big guy'' on the wwe, batista,lesnar, big show, henry, can go to hell. Is becoming boring to say that I like him more than cena and orton, that should be a given.

@*SoniaPortugal *

I so agree with you, I'm worried about Seth as well, he is just as talented and what about him?


----------



## Joshi Judas

It's really weird how I started out hating Cena, then become indifferent and slowly started liking him. Now, he'll probably be in my top 5 from the main roster :lol

I guess I rose above hate :cena3


----------



## Killmonger

SóniaPortugal said:


> Seth: I'm getting worried about him, because the other two are being the center of attention.


Mid card gatekeeper. 



DareDevil said:


> Yeah, it's ovbi that Reings isn't my fave from The Shield but I'll admit that I like him better than any other so called ''big guy'' on the wwe, batista,lesnar, big show, henry, can go to hell. Is becoming boring to say that I like him more than cena and orton, that should be a given.


Boom.

I find it extremely hard to hate the guy when there's garbage like Show lurking.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I'm John Cena and Randy Orton fan (always have been and I always will be), I do not like Batista (already liked) and honestly only care for Roman because he is part of The Shield

From the moment he is not part of The Shield, I will stop following his stories/matchs (unless it's against someone I like).
Sorry Roman


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> It's really weird how I started out hating Cena, then become indifferent and slowly started liking him. Now, he'll probably be in my top 5 from the main roster :lol
> 
> I guess I rose above hate :cena3


:clap :clap :clap Good for you, I started being a 12yr old fangirl than I hated him and right now....I just don't give a shit about him. I honestly don't but if you like him then that's fine I guess.


----------



## Joshi Judas

You're showing progress like me :lol In 3 years you'll like him :lol

Anyway, at the rate Reigns is going, I'd say Cena vs Reigns is a highly probable match for Mania 31.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Starbuck said:


> :ti at the arguments in here.
> 
> All 3 of these guys are going to be stars. *Not everybody can be THE guy*, that's why the number of guys considered top dog through modern wrestling history can be counted on 1 hand. *Undertaker was never THE guy*. Who gives a flying fuck if they position Reigns as the strongest force? Well, who gives a flying fuck outside Pyro who believes that Jack Swagger is a bigger deal than Roddy Piper because he has a World Title attached to his name? fpalm *I wouldn't want Ambrose to be in that position anyway because it restricts what you're allowed to do. Top heel or 2nd top heel with his slightly unhinged character, those positions will allow Ambrose to thrive and personally that's where I'd rather have him*. Rollins will likely follow a similar path to Jeff Hardy. The similarities between the two are apparent imo and if they give him the long chase for the title over his career then who cares? He was the first ever NXT champion. *They clearly believe in him and in Ambrose and Reigns too otherwise they wouldn't have been booked to near perfection since they debuted*. People complain about WWE being unable to book things any more yet forget about how meticulously they have gone about positioning the Shield and now the Wyatts as well. *Too many people want everything now, now, now and aren't prepared to let things build any more.* I'm not even talking about Pyro here because he's a lost cause. *If Reigns gets the title in 2 years so what? If it takes Ambrose longer then so what? If takes Rollins longer than him then so what?*
> 
> They'll all be fine. *Fucking calm down*.


THANK YOU! :faint:

I'm just done arguing about it all together. It's so stupid.


I'm sure plenty have seen this, but I found it the other day and thought back to when we were talking about Dean doing karaoke. I guess this paints a good enough picture on how he'd sound. :lmao


----------



## Ncomo

I really hope they don't break up the shield at the chamber, this feud could be awesome lets savor it. Another thing I would have loved if this match was wargames in the chamber.... Anyway I see Roman staying Roman after this breakup, Seth Rollins is going to change himself up maybe dissapear for a couple months then come back with a new gimmick. I was going to say the same thing for Dean that I said for Rollins but he does have the U.S title, I say Dean keeps the title, changes his attire and maybe we start seeing him use the title feuding with incoming rookies (Zayne, Crowe) and people that usually struggle for t.v time (Sin cara, justin gabriel, zach ryder) but hell maybe Dean feuds with the midcard faces as Big E feuds with the heels. We have a giant roster right now... Use it, since Dean is in a stable with that title, the stables feud is more important than the title so maybe with him as a singles wrestler and the heavyweight titles merged... We can see this titles value improve in the future


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WWE should show Dean reactions during the match. 

After the matches, WWE showed a montage Dean reactions.

It was pure entertainment, by what you see on Tumblr.


----------



## DareDevil

Well, we are tag team partners.right Raven?


----------



## Killmonger

I'm curious.

What are you guys going to do when they finally split up?

Flock to individual discussion threads about each member?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Seven said:


> I'm curious.
> 
> What are you guys going to do when they finally split up?
> 
> Flock to individual discussion threads about each member?


IF there were three individual threads I'd just set up base in the Ambrose thread. I would still discuss things in the Rollins and Reigns threads too, though. If there is a post-shield thread, then...well...nothing will change essentially. :lol


----------



## Killmonger

Well you'll never have to worry about arguing with Pyro in a Reigns/Rollins discussion thread.

That's for damn sure.


----------



## DareDevil

We'll probably make a post-shield thread or Shield buddies thread or something.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Seven said:


> Well you'll never have to worry about arguing with Pyro in a Reigns/Rollins discussion thread.
> 
> That's for damn sure.


Untrue. I'm sure he'd relish any opportunity to go into the Reigns thread to argue over SOMETHING. I will, however, just bypass it if I can help it. Hell, he'll even complain about something in an Ambrose thread. Pyro actually likes him, and we can agree on some things, but I'm sure I'll get reeled into an argument or two with him on Ambrose at some point in time.


----------



## tbp82

Question for you guys here. I'm seeing conflicting thoughts about a post-Shield.

1.) Most sees Roman dominating Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins (and this is what should happen)

2.) Most see Dean still being US Champion. 

So my question is how is Reigns gonna dominate the feud but not take the US Title off Dean?


----------



## Asenath

Seven said:


> I'm curious.
> 
> What are you guys going to do when they finally split up?
> 
> Flock to individual discussion threads about each member?


Mods say that we could possibly have an Off Topic thread in the Games section for chit-chat.


----------



## NeyNey

Starbuck said:


> But Reigns rising doesn't equal Rollins and Ambrose falling


What a beautiful mathematical formula. It's so easy and still people won't get it. 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> EDIT ~ The fools being WWE, of course. Fans who dropped Ambrose as one of their favourites were extremely wise, obviously. We see that today very clearly.


Wise?
If I'd know people who abandon me everytime I go through a low, and return once I'm back on track just to taste my triumph, I would call them unfaithful bastards.
(Oh please don't pick that comment to pieces okay?)

And what can I say, I'm fucking pumped for EC. :mark:
Words cannot express my excitement. :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

Asenath said:


> Mods say that we could possibly have an Off Topic thread in the Games section for chit-chat.





Spoiler: I can see it now.



This will be us when any kind of thread migration happens.




















That works for me. Just so long as we all stick together.
_#power of friendship and all that jazz_




NeyNey said:


> Wise?
> If I'd know people who abandon me everytime I go through a low, and return once I'm back on track just to taste my triumph, I would call them unfaithful bastards.
> (Oh please don't pick that comment to pieces okay?)


I was thinking the same thing. Not to mention what exactly has Dean done to make people drop him like that? I think he has been doing rather well for himself all throughout. Some people are just fickle. I don't see myself ever losing faith in him.


----------



## NeyNey

Calahart said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Not to mention what exactly has Dean done to make people drop him like that? I think he has been doing rather well for himself all throughout. Some people are just fickle. I don't see myself ever losing faith in him.


Jeah, I mean obviously people just drop him 'cause of his booking, no Ambrose fan turns his back on him 'cause _he_ did something wrong. 
There are many just pissed 'cause what it is right now but still his fans. That's their moaning choice, I can live with that.
But if it comes that far, that he's not one of your favorites anymore and you only love him if he holds any titles or gets a push... that's dishonest.

Edit: Fuck, force yourself to come across as non-kayfabe as possible is disgusting.


----------



## Asenath

Calahart said:


> _#power of friendship and all that jazz_


Numbers game, MAGGLE!


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Jeah, *I mean obviously people just drop him 'cause of his booking*, no Ambrose fan turns his back on him 'cause _he_ did something wrong.
> There are many just pissed 'cause what it is right now but still his fans. That's their moaning choice, I can live with that.
> But if it comes that far, that he's not one of your favorites anymore and you only love him if he holds any titles or gets a push... that's dishonest.


That's true. I should have worded it a little different. All the same, a real fan sticks with their guy (or girl) no matter what. Same with sports teams and whatever else. Good riddance anyways. Who needs people like that taking up space in the fandom? :lol




Asenath said:


> Numbers game, MAGGLE!


:cole3


----------



## Deptford

I don't see myself really ever dropping Ambrose. I mean, he's playing a mid-card role right now and I'm more invested in him than the main event scene so even if WWE doesn't ever send him to the main event, I don't see why things would suddenly change for me. 

(Well I like Orton, but I've always liked Orton so that's besides the point ) 

some people just don't know how to be fans or I guess they just never relate to one guy or ever have a favorite or something? that's dummmm.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I will never drop any of my boys! They're crazy, adorable and powerful and I'm rooting for all three of them. I will never stop believing in them even when they split up. Long live The Shield!!!! :dance :dance :dance


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I will never drop any of my boys! They're crazy, adorable and powerful and I'm rooting for all three of them. I will never stop believing in them even when they split up. Long live The Shield!!!! :dance :dance :dance


That's the spirit!


----------



## Deptford

You guys have helped seth and Roman grow on me  

I'm also on a sidenote jealous that I was just a lurker while that Dean debut thread was up :L
(just read summ pages)


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> That's the spirit!


That's what I'm talking about even if Dean coughs like a dork :lol But that's the adorable part.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I didn't even really jump on board until Shield Thread III or something.

There has always been something about all three of them that grew on me. Even though Ambrose is my favorite, that will never mean that I dislike the other two. I love all three and wish only the best for them.



SubZero3:16 said:


> That's what I'm talking about even if Dean coughs like a dork :lol But that's the adorable part.


Indeed it is. I love how he can go from serious to silly like nothing.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Bray better don't put his hands on Seth. It would be the one time Roman and Dean would work together to hand him his ass :lol


Reminds me of this pic Wynter posted earlier :lol












Calahart said:


> That's the spirit!


Excellent gif. I think it's funny how Seth is all like XD in that pic, kind of like those chibi drawings I see posted here.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Seth _is_ the subject of most of Tapla's art for a reason. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> I will never drop any of my boys! They're crazy, adorable and powerful and I'm rooting for all three of them. I will never stop believing in them even when they split up. Long live The Shield!!!! :dance :dance :dance


Me neither I will love these guys to death. To the so called fans that drop these guys












Calahart said:


> Seth _is_ the subject of most of Tapla's art for a reason. :lol


Seth's just too adorable


----------



## DareDevil

Bunny, I found your tattoo!


----------



## Sinisterness

Im going to be "that" guy for a second.


----------



## Telos

Sinisterness said:


> Im going to be "that" guy for a second.


:lmao

Poor Seth, he recovered well though


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> :lmao
> 
> Poor Seth, he recovered well though


Yeah haha I :banderas when he wagged his finger at the barricade. :lol


Ugh I just got done making some comic based off of something I saw on tumblr. I'm so freaking tired.


Spoiler: long image














based off of this


> Seth is woken up at three in the morning to Dean drunkenly yelling in the middle of a casino about how much he fuckin' loves him, man, loves him like a little brother, a brother with awesome abs and shit and shut UP roman hes trying to have a fUCKIN HEART TO HEART HERE WITH HIS NUMBER ONE TOP MAN DOGG and then there's muffled screeching for the remainder of the call.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Yeah haha I :banderas when he wagged his finger at the barricade. :lol
> 
> 
> Ugh I just got done making some comic based off of something I saw on tumblr. I'm so freaking tired.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: long image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> based off of this


:mark: :mark: :mark: OMG!!! Caly this is fucking awesome!!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Thanks Vick! I'm like a zombie right now so I'm gonna drift off to sleep. cya in around 8 hours :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> Bunny, I found your tattoo!


Bunnies, Bunnies everywhere!!










Seriously if I wouldn't be so scared of needles I'd probably get a bunny tattoo à la Alice in wonderland style.



Calahart said:


> Yeah haha I :banderas when he wagged his finger at the barricade. :lol
> 
> 
> Ugh I just got done making some comic based off of something I saw on tumblr. I'm so freaking tired.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: long image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> based off of this


That's amazing Caly, I :lmao with drunk Dean. Makes me wonder what kind of a drunk he is :hmm:


----------



## DareDevil

Cya Caly  Sweet dreams.



psycho bunny said:


> Bunnies, Bunnies everywhere!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously if I wouldn't be so scared of needles I'd probably get a bunny tattoo à la Alice in wonderland style.
> 
> That's amazing Caly, I :lmao with drunk Dean. Makes me wonder what kind of a drunk he is :hmm:


I want a tattoo so bad!! As for what kind of drunk Dean is, I think he'll be like all sentimental and shit, like in Caly's comic.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Thanks Vick! I'm like a zombie right now so I'm gonna drift off to sleep. cya in around 8 hours :lol


Good night Caly


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> Cya Caly  Sweet dreams.
> 
> 
> I want a tattoo so bad!! As for what kind of drunk Dean is, I think he'll be like all sentimental and shit, like in Caly's comic.


I really love tattoo's but I'd never get one, like I said needles scare the shit out of me. I cry like a baby everytime I have to give blood for tests. I think Dean would be like one of those funny loud drunks that does really weird stuff


----------



## Reservoir Angel

psycho bunny said:


> Seriously if I wouldn't be so scared of needles I'd probably get a bunny tattoo à la Alice in wonderland style.


This is probably the main reason keeping me from plastering my body in nerdy tattoos. Because seriously, there are so many things I'd kinda love to get tattoos of (all of them nerdy or otherwise weird) but the idea of the pain of it all scares me to death.

Well, the fear of pain and the fact that if my mum saw any of them she'd actually murder me to death.

Plus I'm pretty sure tattooing the flame alchemy transmutation circle on the back of your hand would be hard to ignore and getting a job is hard enough without visible tattoos that so many employers absolutely hate their employees to have.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Tattoos are addicting. I've got 7 and am far from done.


My husband never wanted a tattoo until I made him get one and as we were walking out of the tattoo place he's like i'm ready for another.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Reservoir Angel said:


> This is probably the main reason keeping me from plastering my body in nerdy tattoos. Because seriously, there are so many things I'd kinda love to get tattoos of (all of them nerdy or otherwise weird) but the idea of the pain of it all scares me to death.
> 
> Well, the fear of pain and the fact that if my mum saw any of them she'd actually murder me to death.
> 
> Plus I'm pretty sure tattooing the flame alchemy transmutation circle on the back of your hand would be hard to ignore and getting a job is hard enough without visible tattoos that so many employers absolutely hate their employees to have.


The weird thing is that I'm not afraid of the pain because I have a very high pain limit, its just really the needles.I wouldn't get a very visible tattoo if I were you, I don't know what its like in your country but here the gouverment pays you a part of a laser treatment back when you remove a tattoo. It's that difficult to find a job with tattoo's.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Tattoos are addicting. I've got 7 and am far from done.
> 
> 
> My husband never wanted a tattoo until I made him get one and as we were walking out of the tattoo place he's like i'm ready for another.


Wow nice :dance May I ask you what kind of tattoo's you have?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

psycho bunny said:


> The weird thing is that I'm not afraid of the pain because I have a very high pain limit, its just really the needles.I wouldn't get a very visible tattoo if I were you, I don't know what its like in your country but here the gouverment pays you a part of a laser treatment back when you remove a tattoo. It's that difficult to find a job with tattoo's.


Yeah the hand one is never actually going to happen. At least not until I'm safe and financially well-off in a business that doesn't give a shit about someone having a circle tattooed on the back of their hand.

Really if I do get any they'll be restricted to the areas easily covered by clothes, just in case.

Also, I'd heard that getting tattoos was a weirdly quasi-addictive thing. I have a friend who got one little one a few years ago and never intended to get more but now has one full sleeve, another on the way, and they're slowly creeping over his chest and his back as well.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Reservoir Angel said:


> Yeah the hand one is never actually going to happen. At least not until I'm safe and financially well-off in a business that doesn't give a shit about someone having a circle tattooed on the back of their hand.
> 
> Really if I do get any they'll be restricted to the areas easily covered by clothes, just in case.


It still would be very cool though, if I'd get a hand tattoo I would get Sebbie's mark from Black Butler










On a side note because I'm really shocked I just saw on tumblr a gif of someone sucking on some guys d*ck :| I don't want to sound like a nun or anything but wtf..? I go there for fan art and some sexy shield pics not for dicks. I didn't even know porn was allowed on a site like tumblr.


----------



## Deptford

There's that shoot interview where Dean is buzzed. It's like a tease for what drunk dean is like haha. 

@Caly - You're doing so well with this shit, man. It's great!!!! omg. 

@ Tattoos- I have one. :/ I want to get more but then lazy + no money. 
but ya, my only tattoo atm says "I'm So Bored" across my shoulder. I thought it was funny for like a night or something I guess. My memory is cloudy for a couple of years, you see.

@Bunny - I use to have a fear of needles but I conquered it so it's possible and you should do that and get that sick ass hand tattoo!!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> There's that shoot interview where Dean is buzzed. It's like a tease for what drunk dean is like haha.
> 
> @Caly - You're doing so well with this shit, man. It's great!!!! omg.
> 
> @ Tattoos- I have one. :/ I want to get more but then lazy + no money.
> but ya, my only tattoo atm says "I'm So Bored" across my shoulder. I thought it was funny for like a night or something I guess. My memory is cloudy for a couple of years, you see.
> 
> @Bunny - I use to have a fear of needles but I conquered it so it's possible and you should do that and get that sick ass hand tattoo!!


Any chance you know the title of that interview, you know for research purposes only 8*D. :lol I'm so bored I think that I would :lmao everytime I would see something like that. I don't think I can ever get over my fear of needles, everytime I try to conquer something I get a new phobia.


----------



## Deptford

psycho bunny said:


> Any chance you know the title of that interview, you know for research purposes only 8*D. :lol I'm so bored I think that I would :lmao everytime I would see something like that. I don't think I can ever get over my fear of needles, everytime I try to conquer something I get a new phobia.


phobias are weird like that. don't be afraid of stuff bunny! :sad:

it's that famous shoot interview that everyone watches where he says "like" a lot and stuff. I mean, I _think_ he's buzzed. Maybe he's just being Dean :lmao


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> Yeah haha I :banderas when he wagged his finger at the barricade. :lol
> 
> 
> Ugh I just got done making some comic based off of something I saw on tumblr. I'm so freaking tired.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: long image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> based off of this


(Y) Superb!!!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> phobias are weird like that. don't be afraid of stuff bunny! :sad:
> 
> it's that famous shoot interview that everyone watches where he says "like" a lot and stuff. I mean, I _think_ he's buzzed. Maybe he's just being Dean :lmao


You mean that very long one of three hours? He doesn't look drunk to me in that one, but yeah he's such a weirdo we will probably never know for sure :lol. I try so hard not to be afraid  I'm such a weirdo I recently gained this phobia for spiders because I had a nightmare about giant spiders eating me, I used to never be afraid of them and now when I see one in my house I just get sick to my stomach.


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> On a side note because I'm really shocked I just saw on tumblr a gif of someone sucking on some guys d*ck :| I don't want to sound like a nun or anything but wtf..? I go there for fan art and some sexy shield pics not for dicks.* I didn't even know porn was allowed on a site like tumblr.*


:lmao :lmao :lmao sorry for laughing bunny but that's what tumblr mostly is :lmao


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, Tumblr can be a little...horny :lol



Spoiler: Dat Rolleigns Photoshop lol
















:lmao I lost it when I saw that manip. God, I love the thirst on Tumblr.

Never change my loves <3


......That can't get be banned right? :side:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

psycho bunny said:


> It still would be very cool though, if I'd get a hand tattoo I would get Sebbie's mark from Black Butler


Note to self: Watch Black Butler and stick with it!

I have a fair few tattoos that I want. Whether it's Mustang's flame alchemy circle on my left hand (because that's the only hand I can snap my fingers with), one of the symbols of the court guard squads from Bleach (either 6, 10, 11 or 12), something Rocky Horror related, something Doctor Who related, and probably others that I've temporarily let slip from my mind.

One I know I'm getting, and there is no debate on the if, just the when, is something with a rainbow design. Because I'm finally out of the closest to literally everyone and it feels like something that is as worthy of a permanent place on my body as anything else, because it actually is deeply important to me.

God knows what design or where, though. I'm thinking either a rainbow band across my wrist or a pink triangle on my chest (but the opposite way up to what the Nazis made gays wear, like on Frank'n'Furter's lab coat in Rocky Horror). I just want something, you know?



> On a side note because I'm really shocked I just saw on tumblr a gif of someone sucking on some guys d*ck :| I don't want to sound like a nun or anything but wtf..? I go there for fan art and some sexy shield pics not for dicks. I didn't even know porn was allowed on a site like tumblr.


*tries to act aggrieved and horrified*
*fails and goes searching*


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao sorry for laughing bunny but that's what tumblr mostly is :lmao


that's the first time I saw porn on it



WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, Tumblr can be a little...horny :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dat Rolleigns Photoshop lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao I lost it when I saw that manip. God, I love the thirst on Tumblr.
> 
> Never change my loves <3
> 
> 
> ......That can't get be banned right? :side:


I once posted that pic in the previous thread :lol and how annoying is it you scroll down on tumblr looking at some shield pictures, some cat videos, some bunny gifs and suddenly you see a man's cock up your face fyi my mom saw that gif and she now thinks I'm even more pathetic :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Reservoir Angel said:


> Note to self: Watch Black Butler and stick with it!
> 
> I have a fair few tattoos that I want. Whether it's Mustang's flame alchemy circle on my left hand (because that's the only hand I can snap my fingers with), one of the symbols of the court guard squads from Bleach (either 6, 10, 11 or 12), something Rocky Horror related, something Doctor Who related, and probably others that I've temporarily let slip from my mind.
> 
> One I know I'm getting, and there is no debate on the if, just the when, is something with a rainbow design. Because I'm finally out of the closest to literally everyone and it feels like something that is as worthy of a permanent place on my body as anything else, because it actually is deeply important to me.
> 
> God knows what design or where, though. I'm thinking either a rainbow band across my wrist or a pink triangle on my chest (but the opposite way up to what the Nazis made gays wear, like on Frank'n'Furter's lab coat in Rocky Horror). I just want something, you know?
> 
> 
> *tries to act aggrieved and horrified*
> *fails and goes searching*


The rainbow is really beautifull and good for you that you are out of the closet, I have a friend who's gay and he's so scared to tell his parents. And yeah you should really check out black butler, although I do prefer the manga's they are hilarious at times (I :lmao in the train today because I read number 15). Season 2 of the anime is shit though.


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> that's the first time I saw porn on it
> 
> 
> 
> I once posted that pic in the previous thread :lol and how annoying is it you scroll down on tumblr looking at some shield pictures, some cat videos, some bunny gifs and suddenly you see a man's cock up your face fyi my mom saw that gif and she now thinks I'm even more pathetic :lmao


oh dear, I sometimes forget that everyone isn't a natural perv like me who expects to find porn everywhere :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> oh dear, I sometimes forget that everyone isn't a natural perv like me who expects to find porn everywhere :lol


:lmao you perv at least I'm picky when it comes to porn :lol


----------



## DareDevil

I followed Caly's example and went to sleep, now

@Bunny, I'm not afraid of needles, I'm actually terrified of Snakes, anything that has to do with snakes. I get sweaty palms even if I look at a picture of one and is worse in real life, and that sucks so bad because some snakes do look cool but I just can't see them.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> I followed Caly's example and went to sleep, now
> 
> @Bunny, I'm not afraid of needles, I'm actually terrified of Snakes, anything that has to do with snakes. I get sweaty palms even if I look at a picture of one and is worse in real life, and that sucks so bad because some snakes do look cool but I just can't see them.


Good night girl, phobia's are really shitty hope you are brave enough to get over your fears one day.


----------



## Crozer

:lmao i need a vid of this!


----------



## Wynter

Both ya'll nasty.

I mean, who watches porn?

Smh, such deviants. I'm glad I'm such an innocent and pure person










Smh again, Zero and Bunny...get ya'll lives together 



Crozer said:


> :lmao i need a vid of this!


:lol is that real? Man, I have to find that video now.

Dean/Jon is such a beautifully violent man  lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> Both ya'll nasty.
> 
> I mean, who watches porn?
> 
> Smh, such deviants. I'm glad I'm such an innocent and pure person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smh again, Zero and Bunny...get ya'll lives together
> 
> 
> 
> :lol is that real? Man, I have to find that video now.
> 
> Dean/Jon is such a beautifully violent man  lol












And here's the video boo


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD3NSh4pkRU


----------



## Wynter

psycho bunny said:


> And here's the video boo
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD3NSh4pkRU


Thank you Bunny!! Now take this awkward hug 










Gah, I will never get tired of Dean's promos.

I can listen to that man talk all day :lenny

Damn it, I don't want the boys to break up, but I can't wait for their singles runs either :lol 

So conflicted!


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Good night girl, phobia's are really shitty hope you are brave enough to get over your fears one day.


No, I already went to sleep, lol. But yes, it would be nice if I can get rid of that.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> Thank you Bunny!! Now take this awkward hug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gah, I will never get tired of Dean's promos.
> 
> I can listen to that man talk all day :lenny
> 
> Damn it, I don't want the boys to break up, but I can't wait for their singles runs either :lol
> 
> So conflicted!


Thanks here have this awkward smooch in return










Yeah Dean's voice is addicting :banderas

When the boys break up it will be like having a period to me I'll be like 










and









at the same time


DareDevil said:


> No, I already went to sleep, lol. But yes, it would be nice if I can get rid of that.


Ow sorry about that welcome back  I'm starting to get really tired I'm off to bed soon good night everybody.


----------



## Deptford

I kind of want to be an insomniac and get a phobia for sleeping but then again I like my dream life quite well... 

Bunny is ok to have phobia, I meant to post earlier and say they are weird things. I've only gotten over 2 phobias before in my life lol. And the needles one I got over in ways I can not condone or wish to speak about :side:


omg devil you can't look at snakes? What about when Ambrose was so cute and had a snake on him


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> I kind of want to be an insomniac and get a phobia for sleeping but then again I like my dream life quite well...
> 
> Bunny is ok to have phobia, I meant to post earlier and say they are weird things. I've only gotten over 2 phobias before in my life lol. And the needles one I got over in ways I can not condone or wish to speak about :side:


Sweety I used to have sleeping problems a couple of years back trust me I wouldn't wish that upon my worst enemies, after 8 days of non stop being awake I saw things crazy things. Things you aren't even able to see when you take drugs.


But anyways I'm off to bed good night everybody


----------



## Wynter

Goodnight Bunny! Sweet dreams 










And oh god no Deptford. Enjoy your sleep. Take it from someone who sleep has been vehemently hating since a child :lol


----------



## Deptford

psycho bunny said:


> Sweety I used to have sleeping problems a couple of years back trust me I wouldn't wish that upon my worst enemies, after 8 days of non stop being awake I saw things crazy things. Things you aren't even able to see when you take drugs.


8 days whoa :|. I kind of like the weird feeling you get after like 2 days and everything is so crazy it seems really clear? But I can't imagine 8 days. 

(sorry bunny :sad::sad::sad 

Can I just do it once to see what it's like though bunny please though? I am kind of aroused by this lol, ugggh. It's a double sided blade having your brain on self destruct mode sometimes :lol

Anyways goodnight Bunny!


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> I kind of want to be an insomniac and get a phobia for sleeping but then again I like my dream life quite well...
> 
> Bunny is ok to have phobia, I meant to post earlier and say they are weird things. I've only gotten over 2 phobias before in my life lol. And the needles one I got over in ways I can not condone or wish to speak about :side:


Ohhh, the sleeping problems are amazing aren't they. My mind just suddenly goes, "FUCK SLEEP!" and get's motivated to start a fucking revolution at 3:00 fuking a.m, I hate me sometimes I swear, is like damn, go to sleep! Got shit to do tomorrow.



> omg devil you can't look at snakes? *What about when Ambrose was so cute and had a snake on him*


It was the weirdest feeling I've ever had in my life, I think I said this before when it happened, but I was marking out really hard and cringing at the same time. It was a feeling I can't really explain. I was like "yeah, Jake!!!, yeah~~~....noooooo..Snake!!...ahhh....:| I don't know...get that thing off him!! but noooo, don't get it off...ahh." something like that.



psycho bunny said:


> Sweety I used to have sleeping problems a couple of years back trust me *I wouldn't wish that upon my worst enemies*, after 8 days of non stop being awake I saw things crazy things. Things you aren't even able to see when you take drugs.


I would 








No but seriously, that really sucks. I heard rumors about that happening but I didn't really believed it. That you start seeing really scary shit like on sleep paralysis.
@*Bunny* Sweet dreams...


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Both ya'll nasty.
> 
> I mean, who watches porn?
> 
> Smh, such deviants. I'm glad I'm such an innocent and pure person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smh again, Zero and Bunny...get ya'll lives together
> 
> 
> l



Sooo you're saying that you want me to return ' Hot Guys in Fishnets 2' that you ordered for our sleepover tonight?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Sooo you're saying that you want me to return ' Hot Guys in Fishnets 2' that you ordered for our sleepover tonight?


She says while I happen to be watching _The Rocky Horror Picture Show_...


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> She says while I happen to be watching _The Rocky Horror Picture Show_...


:lol

So um… you wanna join us?


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> Sooo you're saying that *you want me to return ' Hot Guys in Fishnets 2'* that you ordered for our sleepover tonight?












My lord! What is this blasphemy you are spewing?!

I have _no _idea what you're talking about.











....cough...that was supposed to stay between us Zero!!


----------



## Deptford

DareDevil said:


> Ohhh, the sleeping problems are amazing aren't they. My mind just suddenly goes, "FUCK SLEEP!" and get's motivated to start a fucking revolution at 3:00 fuking a.m, I hate me sometimes I swear, is like damn, go to sleep! Got shit to do tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> It was the weirdest feeling I've ever had in my life, I think I said this before when it happened, but I was marking out really hard and cringing at the same time. It was a feeling I can't really explain. I was like "yeah, Jake!!!, yeah~~~....noooooo..Snake!!...ahhh....:| I don't know...get that thing off him!! but noooo, don't get it off...ahh." something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I would


:lol I think we share the crazy for the mind depravation! Join me on the dark sideee :hitgirl3

Hahaha I was wondering how that moment went for you with Jake though. The snake wasn't a scary one at least it looked nice, devil


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> My lord! What is this blasphemy you are spewing?!
> 
> I have _no _idea what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....cough...that was supposed to stay between us Zero!!


But I didn't tell them about the toys ….


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> :lol
> 
> So um… you wanna join us?


As if you even need to ask. It's like you don't know me at all, honestly. :no:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> As if you even need to ask. It's like you don't know me at all, honestly. :no:


Don't worry. Wynter and I can find some use for you.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Don't worry. Wynter and I can find some use for you.


I'm not sure whether to be scared or excited...


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> :lol I think we share the crazy for the mind depravation! *Join me on the dark sideee* :hitgirl3
> 
> Hahaha I was wondering how that moment went for you with Jake though. The snake wasn't a scary one at least it looked nice, devil


If you got chocolate chip cookies, ice cream and coffee. otherwise no.


----------



## Wynter

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm not sure whether to be scared or excited...


I honestly don't understand what you're so worried about


Zero and I are harmless.










Simply harmless


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> I honestly don't understand what you're so worried about
> 
> 
> Zero and I are harmless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply harmless


Exactly.


----------



## Frantics

Me: So, where's the shield tonight WWE. WWE:who's that? Me: -_-


----------



## Deptford

Frantics said:


> Me: So, where's the shield tonight WWE. WWE:who's that? Me: -_-


They really didn't have The Shield on the go-home SD? 



DareDevil said:


> If you got chocolate chip cookies, ice cream and coffee. otherwise no.


yesss coffeeeeeeee and cookies. I'll get the ice cream for you bc am so nice  

Ok now let's go :gun: :gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Asenath

There was no Shield. But the Wyatts were very good.

I think they are selling themselves short by only having this feud go one PPV. We've barely gotten any promos or interactions. I think this could be a WM MOTN candidate if they would just stretch it out.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

psycho bunny said:


> Wow nice :dance May I ask you what kind of tattoo's you have?




Surely...


1st - broken heart with a blue rose through it on my lower right back

2nd - butterfly front right lower stomach

3rd - butterfly surrounded by tribal and hearts tramp stamp (middle of lower back)

4th - tribal butterflies added on to tramp stamp

5th - shamrock with a pink ribbon tied around stem on lower left stomach

6th - husband's name on wrist

7th - footprint from my chihuahua that passed away in 2010 on my left foot


only ones that hurt were the ones on my stomach


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, Tumblr can be a little...horny :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dat Rolleigns Photoshop lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao I lost it when I saw that manip. God, I love the thirst on Tumblr.
> 
> Never change my loves <3
> 
> 
> ......That can't get be banned right? :side:












Dem tumblr hoes. 
I don't know what it is, but I find my thirst levels at even greater heights on tumblr. I guess it's just easier to let loose on there.

I don't think you'll get banned since there's no penis showing, but maybe you should change the spoiler title to a warning? I dunno. :lol

As far as tatts go, I plan on getting at least one in my life. I don't know the extent of my pain threshold, but we'll have to see. The only thing holding me back right now is money. I have a couple of ideas for what I would like to have. If I wind up having more than one, I would like one of them to be of my own design.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> It's really weird how I started out hating Cena, then become indifferent and slowly started liking him. Now, he'll probably be in my top 5 from the main roster :lol
> 
> I guess I rose above hate :cena3



:lol It would take a massive Cena heel turn to get me to that point.




Calahart said:


> THANK YOU! :faint:
> 
> I'm just done arguing about it all together. It's so stupid.
> 
> 
> I'm sure plenty have seen this, but I found it the other day and thought back to when we were talking about Dean doing karaoke. I guess this paints a good enough picture on how he'd sound. :lmao


Sighhhhh.




Seven said:


> I'm curious.
> 
> What are you guys going to do when they finally split up?
> 
> Flock to individual discussion threads about each member?


I'd probably bounce between threads, but I'd spend more time in the Seth and Dean threads.




Asenath said:


> Mods say that we could possibly have an Off Topic thread in the Games section for chit-chat.


:dance :cheer :mark:




Calahart said:


> Seth _is_ the subject of most of Tapla's art for a reason. :lol


And I love her for it.




Calahart said:


> Yeah haha I :banderas when he wagged his finger at the barricade. :lol
> 
> 
> Ugh I just got done making some comic based off of something I saw on tumblr. I'm so freaking tired.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: long image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> based off of this


OMG. I LOVE THIS. AMAZING. You are the Shield Art Queen!!!!




psycho bunny said:


> Sweety I used to have sleeping problems a couple of years back trust me I wouldn't wish that upon my worst enemies, after 8 days of non stop being awake I saw things crazy things. Things you aren't even able to see when you take drugs.
> 
> 
> But anyways I'm off to bed good night everybody


Whoa. I haven't tried that one yet :lol. The longest I've stayed up was 2 days, and I was so woozy by that point. I can go without food, but not without a little sleep. And coffee.




Asenath said:


> There was no Shield. But the Wyatts were very good.
> 
> I think they are selling themselves short by only having this feud go one PPV. We've barely gotten any promos or interactions. I think this could be a WM MOTN candidate if they would just stretch it out.


SHAME. I was looking forward to a promo battle.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

I kind of want a luche libre tattoo just to represent my mexican heritage (and love for wrestling, but it's really one in the same bc mexican genetics..) but I don't really have a favorite heel luchador other than Tigermask and I don't want that tattoo'd on me :lol 
and ever since ADR came over to wwe I feel a dos caras tattoo would look tacky. I want to try and avoid tattoos associated with WWE at all costs. 


dood though, once the shield for real breaks up, we should marathon shield matches and try to stay up for as long as possible!!!


----------



## Asenath

Randomly, I kind of hope Reigns and Rollins stay affiliated after the inevitable break up. They were such a good tag team. They should do stuff together even after they get a singles push. Because if I can't have Rolleigns snuggles, whats the point anymore?










Seriously, Vince. Don't deprive me of this thing.


----------



## Wynter

Asenath said:


> Randomly, I kind of hope Reigns and Rollins stay affiliated after the inevitable break up. They were such a good tag team. They should do stuff together even after they get a singles push. Because if I can't have Rolleigns snuggles, whats the point anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, Vince. Don't deprive me of this thing.












WWE wouldn't dare take that from me.
....yes they would  they would bathe happily in our misery :side:
Man this thread is gonna be the thirstiest and saddest the day they officially break up :lol
So many freaking pages!
How am I gonna get my bromance fix once they're over?!
The boys have spoiled me with their loveliness!:no:


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> That's the spirit!





Telos said:


> Excellent gif. I think it's funny how Seth is all like XD in that pic, kind of like those chibi drawings I see posted here.


Found a bigger version of it










Dean looks even more hilarious in this one


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Found a bigger version of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean looks even more hilarious in this one


Haha yeah. Dean looks like he's doing a jerk-off gesture at the end too. The face he makes while doing it doesn't help things. :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> once the shield for real breaks up, we should marathon shield matches and try to stay up for as long as possible!!!


Would be a very good reason to stay up :lmao But imagine what we'd look like in real life.




Asenath said:


> Randomly, I kind of hope Reigns and Rollins stay affiliated after the inevitable break up. They were such a good tag team. They should do stuff together even after they get a singles push. Because if I can't have Rolleigns snuggles, whats the point anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, Vince. Don't deprive me of this thing.


One of my fave pics ever! So gorgeous! I'm going to miss this :-(




WynterWarm12 said:


> WWE wouldn't dare take that from me.
> ....yes they would  they would bathe happily in our misery :side:
> Man this thread is gonna be the thirstiest and saddest the day they officially break up :lol
> So many freaking pages!
> How am I gonna get my bromance fix once they're over?!
> The boys have spoiled me with their loveliness!:no:


Oh they would :-( they may even toast to our misery.

We'd get our fix by overanalyzing every interaction they have with one another :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> Randomly, I kind of hope Reigns and Rollins stay affiliated after the inevitable break up. They were such a good tag team. They should do stuff together even after they get a singles push. Because if I can't have Rolleigns snuggles, whats the point anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, Vince. Don't deprive me of this thing.


These two are just the cutest thing. So of course naturally after they break up WWE is going to pretend that they were never friends.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> 8 days whoa :|. I kind of like the weird feeling you get after like 2 days and everything is so crazy it seems really clear? But I can't imagine 8 days.
> 
> (sorry bunny :sad::sad::sad
> 
> Can I just do it once to see what it's like though bunny please though? I am kind of aroused by this lol, ugggh. It's a double sided blade having your brain on self destruct mode sometimes :lol
> 
> Anyways goodnight Bunny!


Thanks for the Good night, and if you want to go outside in the middle of the night in your pj's running around screaming for invisible mosquitoes fine by me :draper2



DareDevil said:


> Ohhh, the sleeping problems are amazing aren't they. My mind just suddenly goes, "FUCK SLEEP!" and get's motivated to start a fucking revolution at 3:00 fuking a.m, I hate me sometimes I swear, is like damn, go to sleep! Got shit to do tomorrow.
> 
> 
> It was the weirdest feeling I've ever had in my life, I think I said this before when it happened, but I was marking out really hard and cringing at the same time. It was a feeling I can't really explain. I was like "yeah, Jake!!!, yeah~~~....noooooo..Snake!!...ahhh....:| I don't know...get that thing off him!! but noooo, don't get it off...ahh." something like that.
> 
> I would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but seriously, that really sucks. I heard rumors about that happening but I didn't really believed it. That you start seeing really scary shit like on sleep paralysis.
> @*Bunny* Sweet dreams...


Imagine going through that for a week :side: that spongebob gif :lmao



WynterWarm12 said:


> My lord! What is this blasphemy you are spewing?!
> 
> I have _no _idea what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....cough...that was supposed to stay between us Zero!!


This made me laugh so hard :lol



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Surely...
> 
> 
> 1st - broken heart with a blue rose through it on my lower right back
> 
> 2nd - butterfly front right lower stomach
> 
> 3rd - butterfly surrounded by tribal and hearts tramp stamp (middle of lower back)
> 
> 4th - tribal butterflies added on to tramp stamp
> 
> 5th - shamrock with a pink ribbon tied around stem on lower left stomach
> 
> 6th - husband's name on wrist
> 
> 7th - footprint from my chihuahua that passed away in 2010 on my left foot
> 
> 
> only ones that hurt were the ones on my stomach


wow not the one on your foot? I heard it really hurts there. Anyway thanks for sharing, I bet those tattoo's would look beautiful.



Calahart said:


> Dem tumblr hoes.
> I don't know what it is, but I find my thirst levels at even greater heights on tumblr. I guess it's just easier to let loose on there.
> 
> I don't think you'll get banned since there's no penis showing, but maybe you should change the spoiler title to a warning? I dunno. :lol
> 
> As far as tatts go, I plan on getting at least one in my life. I don't know the extent of my pain threshold, but we'll have to see. The only thing holding me back right now is money. I have a couple of ideas for what I would like to have. If I wind up having more than one, I would like one of them to be of my own design.


I never got banned showing it :cool2. I bet you would have an awesome tattoo if you'd design it yourself.



Deptford said:


> I kind of want a luche libre tattoo just to represent my mexican heritage (and love for wrestling, but it's really one in the same bc mexican genetics..) but I don't really have a favorite heel luchador other than Tigermask and I don't want that tattoo'd on me :lol
> and ever since ADR came over to wwe I feel a dos caras tattoo would look tacky. I want to try and avoid tattoos associated with WWE at all costs.
> 
> dood though, once the shield for real breaks up, we should marathon shield matches and try to stay up for as long as possible!!!


Get one of Rey Mysterio













WynterWarm12 said:


> WWE wouldn't dare take that from me.
> ....yes they would  they would bathe happily in our misery :side:
> Man this thread is gonna be the thirstiest and saddest the day they officially break up :lol
> So many freaking pages!
> How am I gonna get my bromance fix once they're over?!
> The boys have spoiled me with their loveliness!:no:


I think I will avoid the thread as much as I can that day 











Found this on tumblr:










What on earth is seth doing :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> I never got banned showing it :cool2. I bet you would have an awesome tattoo if you'd design it yourself.
> 
> 
> Found this on tumblr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What on earth is seth doing :lol


The rules are pretty strict in this section, so it would be anyone's guess if it was ban worthy or not. You should be fine.

Haha that gif had me Rollin when I saw it earlier.


----------



## NeyNey

Crozer said:


> :lmao i need a vid of this!






 :agree:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> The rules are pretty strict in this section, so it would be anyone's guess if it was ban worthy or not. You should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha that gif had me Rollin when I saw it earlier.


Poor Seth doesn't know what to do when he's on top.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> The rules are pretty strict in this section, so it would be anyone's guess if it was ban worthy or not. You should be fine.
> 
> Haha that gif had me Rollin when I saw it earlier.


Yeah me to :lol Ambrose's weirdness is starting to affect on the other 2.



NeyNey said:


> :agree:


If you put in a youtube link, how do you make it visible like that? When I put in a link I can just see the link in red and not the actual video



SubZero3:16 said:


> Poor Seth doesn't know what to do when he's on top.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Asenath said:


> Randomly, I kind of hope Reigns and Rollins stay affiliated after the inevitable break up. They were such a good tag team. They should do stuff together even after they get a singles push. Because if I can't have Rolleigns snuggles, whats the point anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, Vince. Don't deprive me of this thing.


My god, Rollins looks so damn beautiful here :cool2



NeyNey said:


> :agree:


This video gives me life :lol

*"Yo Mox"*

The way he leans against the wall and casually pushes off. Just DED

I really miss the random promos on random parts of different streets in different cities.


----------



## NeyNey

psycho bunny said:


> If you put in a youtube link, how do you make it visible like that? When I put in a link I can just see the link in red and not the actual video


Maybe this'll help you out.


Headliner said:


> *Embedding YouTube & Dailymotion Videos Into Posts.
> *
> 
> Using this link as an example - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzUFb0ygTv8&feature=related
> 
> You put the *JzUFb0ygTv8&* in YouTube tags -


For the Ambrose vid it was [ youtube ] OD3NSh4pkRU [ /youtube ] :ambrose3 (Always the part after the "=" in the Link)


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

NeyNey said:


> Maybe this'll help you out.
> 
> For the Ambrose vid it was [ youtube ] OD3NSh4pkRU [ /youtube ] :ambrose3 (Always the part after the "=" in the Link)


Thank you


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> OMG. I LOVE THIS. AMAZING. You are the Shield Art Queen!!!!


Fuck, I don't know about that. :banderas I'm flattered none-the-less, though. :ambrose




SubZero3:16 said:


> Poor Seth doesn't know what to do when he's on top.


Hard life being the bottom boy.  



NeyNey said:


> :agree:


"YO MOX" :lmao
I loved the gifs well enough, but seeing the vid is a million times better. :banderas Thanks Ney~
I can go to bed happy.


----------



## DareDevil

I've seen these on tumblr a lot, so I thought I'd make one. 


Spoiler: rollireings


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Poor Seth doesn't know what to do when he's on top.


...


Calahart said:


> Hard life being the bottom boy.


True, true. *nods sagely*


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Calahart said:


>


^That's a yummy gif! God damn. 

My personal fav...


----------



## Deptford

dizzylizzy87 said:


> My personal fav...


omg Cena looks like he is about to become a reeal bottom bitch when you see his hand stretch up in this gif :lmao

No slight against bottoms. There is a such thing as power bottoms. but with Reigns? Let's just say it looks "grim"..


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Deptford said:


> omg Cena looks like he is about to become a reeal bottom bitch when you see his hand stretch up in this gif :lmao
> 
> No slight against bottoms. There is a such thing as power bottoms. but with Reigns? Let's just say it looks "grim"..


lol I just ignore cena and pretend it's me  but looking at it now after you saying that... Too funny!


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Deptford said:


> No slight against bottoms. There is a such thing as power bottoms.


Indeed... and then there are those of us who wear the label "bottom bitch" with pride. 



> but with Reigns? Let's just say it looks "grim"..


You make it sound like being Reigns' bottom bitch would be in some way a bad thing... I can think of few things I'd enjoy more right now.


----------



## OHHHYOUDIDNTKNOW

*Face Shield?*

So I just thought of this a couple weeks ago and I thought I'd throw it out there. 

What would you guys think if, instead of breaking up, the Shield somehow turned face after Mania and ACTUALLY started fighting for justice. Started helping Daniel Bryan on his quest for the title, wage a war against the Authority, just same ass kickers except they kick heel ass. Make it huge though, hijack the company, some crazy shit idk thats what Creatives for.

This way instead of only pushing one guy to the moon, you can push all 3. What do you guys think?


----------



## supernova

*Re: Face Shield?*

Won't happen. Shield will probably break up at EC.

I think they make a good mercenary stable.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Face Shield?*

Whereas I don't think necessarily it would push all 3 if they're the good guys, not anymore than if they're heels anyway, but I do think the idea of them continuing as a group would be great. 

Have The Shield/Wyatts match Sunday, 
Tease the split and have the 3 way at Wrestlemania;

Then, the Raw following have HHH in the ring after he helped screw Daniel Bryan again, with him in the ring are Batista, Orton and the New Age Outlaws. 

Daniel Bryan enters and hits the ring, standing opposite the 4 heels with HHH behind them when The Shield rush into the ring and stand side by side with Daniel Bryan. 

Big brawl to end the first post WM-Raw, leading to Bryan/Batista for the title at the following PPV, Reigns VS Orton and Ambrose/Rollins V Outlaws for tag titles.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> omg Cena looks like he is about to become a reeal bottom bitch when you see his hand stretch up in this gif :lmao
> 
> No slight against bottoms. There is a such thing as power bottoms. but with Reigns? Let's just say it looks "grim"..


:lol Oh Deptford why did you have to go and put that image in my head :lol Reigns be like " Oh you can't see me? Bet you can feel this bitch!"



Reservoir Angel said:


> Indeed... and then there are those of us who wear the label "bottom bitch" with pride.
> 
> 
> You make it sound like being Reigns' bottom bitch would be in some way a bad thing... I can think of few things I'd enjoy more right now.


Yeah like being Seth's bottom bitch …. yeah I know what you like :cool2


----------



## Deptford

Reservoir Angel said:


> Indeed... _*and then there are those of us who wear the label "bottom bitch" with pride. *_
> 
> 
> You make it sound like being Reigns' bottom bitch would be in some way a bad thing... I can think of few things I'd enjoy more right now.


And there is that too. True, true :agree:

And I would say you are well adept at what you do if you can look at Reigns and in full confidence be able to take him.


:lol


----------



## meeks_56

Dear God. Dafuq did I stumble upon?


----------



## Wynter

meeks_56 said:


> Dear God. Dafuq did I stumble upon?


The best place on muthafuckin earth that's what :cool2

Come in and relish in the awesomeness that is us!!

Seeing the levels of thirst the first time can be jarring, I get it. But with time, you will release your inner whore too :

Have you met Zero? Let me introduce you to our Official Corrupter. She will take good care of you I promise. 










Zero come help our new fresh mea--I mean friend


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> The best place on muthafuckin earth that's what :cool2
> 
> Come in and relish in the awesomeness that is us!!
> 
> Seeing the levels of thirst the first time can be jarring, I get it. But with time, you will release your inner whore too :
> 
> Have you met Zero? Let me introduce you to our Official Corrupter. She will take good care of you I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zero come help our new fresh mea--I mean friend


Did someone call me?










We'll see if they can handle the thread.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah like being Seth's bottom bitch …. yeah I know what you like :cool2


Ah you know me so well, Zero. (Y)



Deptford said:


> And there is that too. True, true :agree:
> 
> And I would say you are well adept at what you do if you can look at Reigns and in full confidence be able to take him.
> 
> 
> :lol


I knows what I likes, and I likes me a strong and dominant man. Plus I do love a good challenge and a good work-out... and I've been meaning to stress-test my mattress and bed-frame anyway. 

And not to brag, but I do think I can handle a deal more than your average bottom. As the broken set of handcuffs I had to throw away a couple months ago will attest to. *smug smile*



meeks_56 said:


> Dear God. Dafuq did I stumble upon?


Only the best place on muthafu...



WynterWarm12 said:


> The best place on muthafuckin earth that's what :cool2
> 
> Come in and relish in the awesomeness that is us!!


What she said.



> Have you met Zero? Let me introduce you to our Official Corrupter. She will take good care of you I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zero come help our new fresh mea--I mean friend


First: Zero is a very good corrupter of innocent souls. I was a straight Mormon virgin for Jesus when I first got here... honest... 

Second: Why the Loki? This does nothing to ease my thirst!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Ah you know me so well, Zero. (Y)
> 
> 
> I knows what I likes, and I likes me a strong and dominant man. Plus I do love a good challenge and a good work-out... and I've been meaning to stress-test my mattress and bed-frame anyway.
> 
> And not to brag, but I do think I can handle a deal more than your average bottom. As the broken set of handcuffs I had to throw away a couple months ago will attest to. *smug smile*
> 
> 
> Only the best place on muthafu...
> 
> 
> What she said.
> 
> 
> First: Zero is a very good corrupter of innocent souls. I was a straight Mormon virgin for Jesus when I first got here... honest…


Aww shucks, you do say the sweetest things













> Second: Why the Loki? This does nothing to ease my thirst!


He's quite pretty isn't he?


----------



## CALΔMITY

meeks_56 said:


> Dear God. Dafuq did I stumble upon?


You have stumbled into the Shield's whore house. I hope you enjoy your visit.


----------



## Wynter

What is this nonsense about easing the thirst?!

You either go hard or go home










Shiiiiiit, Embrace the Thirst 2014 bitchesssss :lol

Loki is a smexy mofo isn't he? So many naughty things I would do :side:

He looks like he good lay down a good spanking :cool2



> First: Zero is a very good corrupter of innocent souls. I was a straight Mormon virgin for Jesus when I first got here... honest…


Sigh, one of your best works Zero.
Excuse me for a second..











> I knows what I likes, and I likes me a strong and dominant man. Plus I do love a good challenge and a good work-out... and I've been meaning to stress-test my mattress and bed-frame anyway.
> 
> And not to brag, but I do think I can handle a deal more than your average bottom. As the broken set of handcuffs I had to throw away a couple months ago will attest to. *smug smile*


You got damn right Reservoir! Can I get a high five from all those who can handle dat D?!











.....man, I have to lay off the sugar and caffeine :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> He's quite pretty isn't he?


See, I'm not all that into normal Loki. He's pretty, certainly, but he lacks that certain spark. It's when he gets all maniacally evil in the Avengers that he really starts to give me the horn.

Plus him telling me to kneel helps matters... god I would be on my knees before he finished saying the word...



WynterWarm12 said:


> You got damn right Reservoir! Can I get a high five from all those who can handle dat D?!


Hells yeah!


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Sigh, one of your best works Zero.
> Excuse me for a second..
> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_meo4uow2TY1qmaxxe.gif[/IMG
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> I know! He was so uptight when he first came here. Could hardly get anything out of him and now look ….
> 
> [QUOTE="Reservoir Angel, post: 30446057, member: 197113"]See, I'm not all that into normal Loki. He's pretty, certainly, but he lacks that certain spark. It's when he gets all maniacally evil in the Avengers that he really starts to give me the horn.
> 
> Plus him telling me to kneel helps matters... [SIZE=1]god I would be on my knees before he finished saying the word...[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> Hells yeah!
> 
> [IMG]http://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lc1fpsncvt1qatgalo1_500.gif


Mama's so proud


----------



## Telos

More Shield nostalgia






Remember when this was the rumored theme? I like Special Op a lot more, but I wonder if this could be used for Dean when he goes solo? Wouldn't be my first choice, but it's not bad.

_Sometimes the Devil is right behind you_


----------



## Reservoir Angel

You gals are the best bad influence I've ever had.



















and


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> You gals are the best bad influence I've ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


----------



## Wynter

We gotta get you in one of our chats Reservoir! Zero can really influence dat ass there  lol


Ooooh I really like that song. Straight to my iPod it's going :lol

I'm happy they used the one they have now. It's so...Shieldy lol I can't even imagine them using anything else.

Man, I'm so sad I wasn't here from the beginning. I joined the fandom so late. I'm sure the journey from their debut to now was awesome.
I noticed there were a lot more people in the thread, especially the Dean Ambrose pre-debut one. So many Ambrose marks at that time lol

At least I get to mark out with you guys once they all start their singles careers


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ooooh I really like that song. Straight to my iPod it's going :lol
> 
> I'm happy they used the one they have now. It's so...Shieldy lol I can't even imagine them using anything else.
> 
> Man, I'm so sad I wasn't here from the beginning. I joined the fandom so late. I'm sure the journey from their debut to now was awesome.
> I noticed there were a lot more people in the thread, especially the Dean Ambrose pre-debut one. So many Ambrose marks at that time lol
> 
> At least I get to mark out with you guys once they all start their singles careers



:agree:

The Shield's theme is so badass. It sounds even better in arenas. I'm going to miss it, among everything else, when they finally split. But yeah, the journey was certainly something. Dean Ambrose's debut was the most anticipated, for me, since Jericho made his debut on Raw in 1999. It was such a relief to see him finally get promoted.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> More Shield nostalgia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when this was the rumored theme? I like Special Op a lot more, but I wonder if this could be used for Dean when he goes solo? Wouldn't be my first choice, but it's not bad.
> 
> _Sometimes the Devil is right behind you_


Eh I can't even imagine it working as a solo run theme. It's a toughie when it comes to themes because, like looks and performance, it can mean whether or not you're successful. It's a good song to casually listen to, though.

@wynter yeah I wish I coulda been a part of history when Ambrose debuted in the WWE. I wish I had known about the Moxley/Ambrose runs sooner. I agree that we'll at least be a part of a new chapter in history. I'm so excited.


----------



## Wynter

I hope Seth comes out with a high energy theme. Something metal and gets you hyped up. A lot of guitar and bass.

Dean definitely needs something grungy. That's one of my favorite types of music so I can't wait to see what he comes out with :mark:

Roman...I'm having a hard time picturing what he can come out with lol. What was his NXT theme?


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> I hope Seth comes out with a high energy theme. Something metal and gets you hyped up. A lot of guitar and bass.
> 
> Dean definitely needs something grungy. That's one of my favorite types of music so I can't wait to see what he comes out with :mark:
> 
> Roman...I'm having a hard time picturing what he can come out with lol. What was his NXT theme?


Roman Reigns NXT theme






Further back this was his FCW theme as Leakee


----------



## jamal.

Telos said:


> More Shield nostalgia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when this was the rumored theme? I like Special Op a lot more, but I wonder if this could be used for Dean when he goes solo? Wouldn't be my first choice, but it's not bad.
> 
> _Sometimes the Devil is right behind you_


I remember when right after the lead singer of the band confirmed that it wasn't true, The band's site, facebook, bandcamp,etc. were all deleted. That kinda sucks because I like this song and some other songs that I've heard from them.


----------



## Wynter

Thanks Telos! 

Ewwwwww Roman's theme from FCW :lol nope the fuck out of that.

His NXT theme was all right. Not really doing it for me, hopefully he will get a way better theme in WWE lol

Of course it's going to be something bad ass to match his character. Something that when you hear it, you go "Oh fuck...shit just got real..." :lol

I used to get that feeling when Brock's music hit. Once dat beginning riff came on, I was like :mark:


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> Thanks Telos!
> 
> Ewwwwww Roman's theme from FCW :lol nope the fuck out of that.
> 
> His NXT theme was all right. Not really doing it for me, hopefully he will get a way better theme in WWE lol
> 
> Of course it's going to be something bad ass to match his character. Something that when you hear it, you go "Oh fuck...shit just got real..." :lol
> 
> I used to get that feeling when Brock's music hit. Once dat beginning riff came on, I was like :mark:


Yeah, Lesnar's theme is one of the most badass of all-time. It fits him so well.


----------



## Deptford

Brock's theme is what I start to hear in my head whenever I see Cindel post in here. 

not trying to recycle old sayings it's the truth I swear :lmao


----------



## Trifektah

I don't think they should break them up. They still have a ton of mileage left as a unit. Let them go for singles titles and try to outdo each other. These guys are so good together, they could legit become the best stable in history if given the time.


----------



## Kratosx23

And the clock strikes midnight, the day of reckoning is here. :wyatt


----------



## PGSucks

Still 9 AM on the west coast 

Pretty fucking pumped for the six man match though. Hopefully the crowd is hot for it, because this deserves a good atmosphere


----------



## Stanford

The Shield's original theme. 

Mackey got buried.


----------



## Wynter

So how long will your post be Pyro when the Wyatts win later on tonight  


Way too hyped for this match though. It's the only one I'm looking forward to honestly :mark: :mark:

Bryan is getting screwed so I don't even care for the chamber match :lol

Shield and the Wyatts _have_ to deliver MOTN. There are a lot of high expectations for it and anything less than amazing will leave a few people disappointed I think lol


So they're having a regular six man tag match then? WWE is really not gonna let the two best stables in a long ass time have an all out war in a tornado style match?(I gave up on the chamber)

Shame. Should still be a good match up though. Especially if they let everyone shine in their strengths and there's a lot of offense on both sides :mark:.

Anything less than 20 minutes will piss me off. Give the guys enough time to tell a story and really beat on each other 

My body is so ready for a vicious spear and a Sister Abigail though :lenny 
If they let Seth deliver a violent ass blackout then I would really be done :lol


----------



## PGSucks

I'll mark the day the announcers actually acknowledge the Blackout or the Headlock Driver as actual finishers with names. :side:


----------



## Honey Bucket

Farewell Shield.


----------



## DareDevil

PGSucks said:


> I'll mark the day the announcers actually acknowledge the Blackout or the Headlock Driver as actual finishers with names. :side:


Right! All I hear whenever they do their finishers is, " AMBROSE PLANTING WHOEVER." " ROLLINS STOMPING WHOEVER." fpalm


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And the clock strikes midnight, the day of reckoning is here. :wyatt





PGSucks said:


> Still 9 AM on the west coast
> 
> Pretty fucking pumped for the six man match though. Hopefully the crowd is hot for it, because this deserves a good atmosphere


Was just gonna say that. :lol

I'm sure the match will be amazing, but a dull crowd could ruin it. I'm so pumped none-the-less, though. :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

It's midnight where it matters.


----------



## PGSucks

Whoops, meant 9 PM. And it matters here


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's midnight where it matters.


Pls :ambrose3


----------



## Telos

How about if the Wyatt Family get fed to Super Cena at WM30? Anybody think they're really going to have Cena lose 3 of the last 4 WM's?

The Wyatts are a lock to win at EC. Let Pyro savor the moment. :ambrose3


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> How about if the Wyatt Family get fed to Super Cena at WM30? Anybody think they're really going to have Cena lose 3 of the last 4 WM's?
> 
> The Wyatts are a lock to win at EC. Let Pyro savor the moment. :ambrose3


OFF TOPIC


----------



## Kratosx23

Telos said:


> How about if the Wyatt Family get fed to Super Cena at WM30? Anybody think they're really going to have Cena lose 3 of the last 4 WM's?
> 
> The Wyatts are a lock to win at EC. Let Pyro savor the moment. :ambrose3


Exactly. One of your (your as a collective) favourites is gonna win 13 world titles or more by the end of his career, you can all afford the loss. The Wyatt's on the other hand will be dancing with Santino by August so I gotta take the scraps they give me. It sucks being a fan of real talent. :ambrose3


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> I think I will avoid the thread as much as I can that day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this on tumblr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What on earth is seth doing :lol


I wouldn't even try to avoid the thread--I don't think I could. I'd be wallowing in here with everyone else.

:lmao He looks like he's throwing some sort of really weird tantrum



NeyNey said:


> :agree:


(Y) :mark:



Calahart said:


> Fuck, I don't know about that. :banderas I'm flattered none-the-less, though. :ambrose


Dean approves 












DareDevil said:


> I've seen these on tumblr a lot, so I thought I'd make one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rollireings


:lol!



SubZero3:16 said:


> He's quite pretty isn't he?


DAMMIT ZERO.



Telos said:


> :agree:
> 
> The Shield's theme is so badass. It sounds even better in arenas. I'm going to miss it, among everything else, when they finally split. But yeah, the journey was certainly something. Dean Ambrose's debut was the most anticipated, for me, since Jericho made his debut on Raw in 1999. It was such a relief to see him finally get promoted.


That song you posted was very interesting! This is so going into my playlist. It depends on how it's worked as an entrance, but it could be epic.

Hoping I get to experience hearing Special Op live! I have a feeling I would just be like










I AM SO READY FOR EC!!!!! why'd I have to live in a country that gets everything late except for Bastille CDs :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

There was a context that I wasn't even seeing because I wasn't even thinking of the wyatts winning or losing. I was just figured I'd poke at Pyro real quick. I have no problems with the Wyatts winning, though, if it further advances the Shield's storyline.



JacqSparrow said:


> Dean approves


----------



## Wynter

Yeah a Shield loss doesn't even matter here, because it only serves to further the Shield's storyline and really set fire to Dean and Roman's tension.
And maybe even bring Seth into the fighting and finally give him something to do other than playing cheerleader/mediator(he's taking that damn Sister Abigail because of Dean. I'm almost sure of that :lol)

Us Shield girls and guys get our drama and Bray claims another win to further prove he's a threat to Cena. 

Add it being damn near guaranteed to be an awesome match, we all win tonight :


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yup yup yup.

Also


----------



## What A Maneuver

I hope their match is at least 20 minutes. It'd be super sweet if on the kick-off show they changed it into a tornado tag match or something along those lines. I'm pretty sure that's what happened with Punk/Brock. Right before the show started they announced it was no disqualification. So fingers crossed.


----------



## Wynter

Agreed. Anything less than 20 minutes is a damn crime :lol

I was hoping they were going to announce on Smackdown that Shield vs Wyatts would be a no dq, tornado match at least.(I was waiting for my Bray vs Dean too :side: )

Fingers crossed that they will surprise us on the PPV though :mark:



Calahart said:


> Yup yup yup.
> 
> Also


Sigh, always stirring up my Rolleigns feelings Cali. It's too late for all of that lol


----------



## Bushmaster

You guys excited for tonight :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Yup yup yup.
> 
> Also


The bromance.



SoupBro said:


> You guys excited for tonight :mark:


YOU BET I AM!


----------



## Telos

JacqSparrow said:


> I wouldn't even try to avoid the thread--I don't think I could. I'd be wallowing in here with everyone else.
> 
> :lmao He looks like he's throwing some sort of really weird tantrum
> 
> 
> (Y) :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Dean approves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol!
> 
> 
> 
> DAMMIT ZERO.
> 
> 
> 
> That song you posted was very interesting! This is so going into my playlist. It depends on how it's worked as an entrance, but it could be epic.
> 
> Hoping I get to experience hearing Special Op live! I have a feeling I would just be like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM SO READY FOR EC!!!!! why'd I have to live in a country that gets everything late except for Bastille CDs :side:


Your post just reminded me that I haven't attended a live event in over a decade, and I'm at risk of missing out on seeing The Shield in person. Won't get to hear that Special Op either.  This is like how I never got to attend Celtics games while they still had the Pierce/Garnett/Allen trio because of getting priced out. Felt like I missed out on something special and short-lived.

If the group stays together heading into WM then I may have a chance, provided I attend the SmackDown taping next month. If they have to split within the next two days it better be worth it.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah a Shield loss doesn't even matter here, because it only serves to further the Shield's storyline and really set fire to Dean and Roman's tension.
> And maybe even bring Seth into the fighting and finally give him something to do other than playing cheerleader/mediator(he's taking that damn Sister Abigail because of Dean. I'm almost sure of that :lol)
> 
> Us Shield girls and guys get our drama and Bray claims another win to further prove he's a threat to Cena.
> 
> Add it being damn near guaranteed to be an awesome match, we all win tonight :



This. I'm expecting a lot of epic drama tonight. Maybe some on-off teamwork that turns "off" at the worst possible time so that Seth finally loses his cool.

Though I hope they continue to try patching things up after and keep things going. This feud with the Wyatts hasn't even come close yet to what it could be.




Calahart said:


> Yup yup yup.
> 
> Also


FEELS.




What A Maneuver said:


> I hope their match is at least 20 minutes. It'd be super sweet if on the kick-off show they changed it into a tornado tag match or something along those lines. I'm pretty sure that's what happened with Punk/Brock. Right before the show started they announced it was no disqualification. So fingers crossed.


I hope this happens! :lol I still wish it was an actual Chamber match, though.




Telos said:


> Your post just reminded me that I haven't attended a live event in over a decade, and I'm at risk of missing out on seeing The Shield in person. Won't get to hear that Special Op either.  This is like how I never got to attend Celtics games while they still had the Pierce/Garnett/Allen trio because of getting priced out. Felt like I missed out on something special and short-lived.
> 
> If the group stays together heading into WM then I may have a chance, provided I attend the SmackDown taping next month. If they have to split within the next two days it better be worth it.


I'm hoping to attend the London Raw on May 19th, providing visa issues work out  I may have already missed Punk-I don't want to miss The Shield too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Your post just reminded me that I haven't attended a live event in over a decade, and I'm at risk of missing out on seeing The Shield in person. Won't get to hear that Special Op either.  This is like how I never got to attend Celtics games while they still had the Pierce/Garnett/Allen trio because of getting priced out. Felt like I missed out on something special and short-lived.
> 
> If the group stays together heading into WM then I may have a chance, provided I attend the SmackDown taping next month. If they have to split within the next two days it better be worth it.


That's why I was willing to pay another $25 after buying the wrong ticket as well as travel for two hours to a city I had never been to. I mean there's always the possibility of a shield reunion, and I'll still even see them live during their singles runs, but it very well have been my last chance to see them as the shield so I seized the opportunity. Just their theme, alone, is something surreal when you're there live.


----------



## PGSucks

Watching Shield vs. Cena, Ryback, and Sheamus from last year's EC. You know, to cope with the feeling that The Shield are gonna break up soon :vince7


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tonight …











This is the only match at EC that has had a proper build and feels like a big event. This match feels like the real main event and not that other stuff.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

So... EC match and pretty much inevitable Shield break-up...










My emotions on the other hand?










And no, I don't know what in the name of all that's holy that first gif is, I just saw it an knew it had to be used because... well, look at it!


----------



## SubZero3:16

that gif Angel :lmao :lmao :lmao

I have definitely nerve seen something like that before.


----------



## CALΔMITY

That gif was actually posted in here a little while back. I know this because I :lmao so hard at it at the time.

Anyway, that cool world gif is so appropriate. My body is ready for the Shield vs the Wyatts as well. I'll probably be too tired for everything else and, even then, I have little to no interest in everything else.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> This is the only match at EC that has had a proper build and feels like a big event. This match feels like the real main event and not that other stuff.


Yep. For me, at least, the anticipation for the actual Chamber match doesn't come close to the one for this bout.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*It's D-Day!*


----------



## NastyYaffa

^ That is where it all started, Survivor Series 2012.

Tonight as many of you probably know, it might come to an end. The Shield may split tonight, but at least they will go out with a bang! They have been one of the best things in WWE ever since their debut, and I've never seen a bad Shield match. Never. 

Can't wait for the match! :mark


----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't really feel the split is going to happen tonight. It will cause more tension, but it just feels too soon and I'm not saying that in a desperate kind of way. I feel that there is more story to tell. However, IF the split does become official tonight or after tonight then it had better be with a bang so to speak. I want to be left speechless.


----------



## Killmonger

Welp...


----------



## CALΔMITY

Seven said:


> Welp...


I just got done looking at these on tumblr. This music is so fitting.




























My god this is so nerve racking! :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

OH GOD, THE FEELS!!!!!!!! 


















































































Sorry guys, but I think I need a moment


----------



## CALΔMITY

I promised myself I wouldn't feels. I'm breaking that promise. :vettel


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> I promised myself I wouldn't feels. I'm breaking that promise. :vettel


Don't do this to me Cally


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Don't do this to me Cally


Maybe our slutty CHEERLEADER can help with the feels?


----------



## Jammy

Watch tonight how Roman Reigns will look like a beast and the other two will look like jobbers.


----------



## CALΔMITY

_DID SOMEONE SAY ROMAN REIGNS??_









AWW YEAH









OMG FLAWLESS HAIR IS GONNA CRY IT'S OK BBY









NO FUCKS GIVEN









I KNOW THAT WAS FUNNY HUH


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Maybe our slutty CHEERLEADER can help with the feels?


Oh Sethie, never change. Stay thirsty my friend.



Calahart said:


> _DID SOMEONE SAY ROMAN REIGNS??_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG FLAWLESS HAIR IS GONNA CRY IT'S OK BBY


Oh dear, Roman needs a hug. Don't worry I got you boo


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh Sethie, never change. Stay thirsty my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, Roman needs a hug. Don't worry I got you boo


No amount of thirst from the fangirls and boys will ever measure up to Seth's. Trufact.
Rome you lucky stud.









That sad roman gif is gonna be all of us once the shield reaches its end.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> No amount of thirst from the fangirls and boys will ever measure up to Seth's. Trufact.
> 
> That sad roman gif is gonna be all of us once the shield reaches its end.


Yup. Seth's level of thirst is over 9000. FACT.

I'm going to be so fucking bummed out over a ficticious group ending that it's not even funny.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup. Seth's level of thirst is over 9000. FACT.
> 
> I'm going to be so fucking bummed out over a ficticious group ending that it's not even funny.


That just means that their characters were simply that great. 

I'll be happy so long as they feud with/and or reunite with each other here and there down the road. I know that the WWE tends to just separate people and play out stories like they just don't even know each other anymore, but we've had a year of such a strong bond it really is on that kind of DX level where those three simply cannot forget each other. I'm sure there will be plenty of periods where those three will have individual feuds with other names, but it's inevitable that they'll have something to do with each other again.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

BEST O FACE, EVER.













I can't wait for the match! Can it be later already!? :mark:

Vests should come off tonight...









yes..just take em off boys :mark: :mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> I don't really feel the split is going to happen tonight. It will cause more tension, but it just feels too soon and I'm not saying that in a desperate kind of way. I feel that there is more story to tell. However, IF the split does become official tonight or after tonight then it had better be with a bang so to speak. I want to be left speechless.


Too many awesome collages and GIFs. I need to compose myself.

I don't think it's going to happen tonight myself. At least it shouldn't. Not like this.












SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm going to be so fucking bummed out over a ficticious group ending that it's not even funny.


At least we know we're not alone. Sigh, Dean's right--the wrestling world's so much more compelling than the real world.


----------



## PUNKY

uh still 9 hours to go, can it just be 1am already i'm so impatient.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I agree! Take it ALL off in a final blaze of glory :mark:


Yes please!


----------



## DareDevil

All I know is that this thread will be a mess when The Shield breaks up.
This will be anyone that's not a Shield fan when coming in here:


----------



## Callisto

T-minus 8 hours until the show stopper Shield/Wyatt match and Cesaro da God send me into the intensive care unit.

Might end up as a vegetable when all is said and done.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

Tonight is the Shield's last night, so you all better cherish it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Callisto said:


> T-minus 8 hours until the show stopper Shield/Wyatt match and Cesaro da God send me into the intensive care unit.
> 
> Might end up as a vegetable when all is said and done.


There there everything will be alright. Here, have an Ambrose to soothe away your troubles for now.


----------



## Deptford

woke up 

went "IS EC TODAYYY!!!! :mark:"


----------



## Joshi Judas

So we doing the chat tonight?


----------



## Deptford

hey pyro come to chat


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> So we doing the chat tonight?


Yup, I'll be there this time, it was really fun the last time I was there. Also Rane better be there.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

:mark: 

I hope we're doing the chat. I'm gonna be able to join this time all being well 

YESSS


----------



## DareDevil

^ You should, is really fun.


----------



## SubZero3:16

How do you guys expect me to chat when my soul is being tortured and pulled in 3 separate ways???   


















So what time is it? :side:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'd love to do chat but I cannae. UK time zones and work on Monday just bend me over a table and go to sadistic town on me, they really do.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> How do you guys expect me to chat when my soul is being tortured and pulled in 3 separate ways???
> 
> So what time is it? :side:


I have no idea, we should start it before the pre-show.


----------



## Telos

Won't be able to chat, I'm watching the PPV through the same computer I would otherwise use for the chat. But I'll likely be browsing this thread when shit goes down.

Also I had to watch this over again to really appreciate the slimey heel character that is Dean Ambrose:

http://vimeo.com/m/83398864

The way he slithers and lurks around Roman, the way he says things, "The Shield can't be divided, _right?_", and I didn't even notice until now Dean staring into Roman's soul just before Roman says "there is none" in regards to the weak link. How Dean shifts his eye contact away ever so slightly right when Roman is about to turn his head and make that statement. It's all the little details with Dean.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> Won't be able to chat, I'm watching the PPV through the same computer I would otherwise use for the chat. But I'll likely be browsing this thread when shit goes down.


So will I. I just switch between tabs a lot.


----------



## Deptford

Telos said:


> It's all the little details with Dean.


That's why he gets a bad rap sometimes and gets called overrated too. He's an acquired taste and there is so much story telling that he does that it goes over people's heads IMO. 

I hate it when people say that he is just trying to be creepy and making weird faces (of he does both and sometimes for no reason, as it is part of his character) 
he's really so much more than that though. 

I don't know why, especially in the IWC and their love for heels, but "heel story telling" seems to just slip by people on this board. I don't know how many times I've had to (more or less chosen to, actually) explain the details of Punk's heel turn and how he made it all make sense to people all like "lol he promised change and never did anything so I can't buy into his character"

Ugggh. Some people. This is literally the stuff I love about wrestling. Different strokes I guess. 

sorry to quote you and use your harmless post to go on a rant of my own, telos. plz forgive?? :dance:dance


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I could probably stay up to watch EC on a live stream if I could find a stream that is stable and would work on my tablet, but I couldn't partake in a chat at the same time.

Which sucks, but in the non-fun way.


----------



## Headliner

Well, time for the end of the Shield. Get your tissue ready. I want to see if they attack Reigns, or if Reigns attacks them. (Obviously it will happen on Raw a few weeks later)


----------



## Deptford

SubZero3:16 said:


> So will I. I just switch between tabs a lot.


I do the same thing. I have mac so I put the two windows beside each other and it works out perf. :agree:

Idk if windows can do stuff like that though.. switching between tabs  very admirable work ethic though, Zero!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> I do the same thing. I have mac so I put the two windows beside each other and it works out perf. :agree:
> 
> Idk if windows can do stuff like that though.. switching between tabs  very admirable work ethic though, Zero!!!


I have a macbook :lol I switch because i like maximum viewing footage :lol


----------



## DareDevil

_*Headliner*_ Stop.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> So will I. I just switch between tabs a lot.





Deptford said:


> I do the same thing. I have mac so I put the two windows beside each other and it works out perf. :agree:
> 
> Idk if windows can do stuff like that though.. switching between tabs  very admirable work ethic though, Zero!!!





SubZero3:16 said:


> I have a macbook :lol I switch because i like maximum viewing footage :lol


I can't really do the tab switching since my attention span isn't so great :lol That's why when I do participate in chat during Raw, I put the MacBook Air away whenever The Shield are on screen so I can focus.

Another thing is that there is the likelihood of my friend coming by my place to watch the stream as well, so it would be even more challenging to divide my attention. I like to hook up the Air to my TV and shut the lid.



Deptford said:


> That's why he gets a bad rap sometimes and gets called overrated too. He's an acquired taste and there is so much story telling that he does that it goes over people's heads IMO.
> 
> I hate it when people say that he is just trying to be creepy and making weird faces (of he does both and sometimes for no reason, as it is part of his character)
> he's really so much more than that though.
> 
> I don't know why, especially in the IWC and their love for heels, but "heel story telling" seems to just slip by people on this board. I don't know how many times I've had to (more or less chosen to, actually) explain the details of Punk's heel turn and how he made it all make sense to people all like "lol he promised change and never did anything so I can't buy into his character"
> 
> Ugggh. Some people. This is literally the stuff I love about wrestling. Different strokes I guess.
> 
> sorry to quote you and use your harmless post to go on a rant of my own, telos. plz forgive?? :dance:dance












Agreed, Dean is a throwback, and his character might be too complex for some viewers. He's very cold and calculated, there are no wasted motions. And yes, Punk wears the black hat very well, and he hasn't been the same heel each time. Straight Edge Savior. Nexus leader. The disrespected Best in the World.


----------



## midnightmischief

yay, sooooo exicted!!! I even pulled a sickie so I can watch it live instead of the replay tonight. (so not normal of me to call in work sick) 
I really hope that the match is not first on the card - I want to draw out the anticipation lol
may even join you ladies in the live chat - if I can handle it

soo in my tribute to the shield today I would like to post these videos I found on you tube... (some of the audio can be hard to hear, but otherwise these are a crack up) enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCCZ6t1a_eo&feature=player_detailpage my favourite parts... 0.54, 4.30, 6.52, 7.28

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DVtS0_urxU&feature=player_detailpage 0.40, 4.28, 4.49 and 6.10 really had me laughing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJlW-Id9Q50&feature=player_detailpage my favourite part? 5.23 "buttercup":lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Deptford

DareDevil said:


> _*Headliner*_ Stop.


I know, every time be start saying that stuff I'm just like "lalalalalala CANT HEAR YOU!"


----------



## SubZero3:16

midnightmischief said:


> yay, sooooo exicted!!! I even pulled a sickie so I can watch it live instead of the replay tonight. (so not normal of me to call in work sick)
> I really hope that the match is not first on the card - I want to draw out the anticipation lol
> may even join you ladies in the live chat - if I can handle it
> 
> soo in my tribute to the shield today I would like to post these videos I found on you tube... (some of the audio can be hard to hear, but otherwise these are a crack up) enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJlW-Id9Q50&feature=player_detailpage my favourite part? 5.23 "buttercup":lmao:lmao:lmao


Dean and Punk arguing about who's going to cum all over each other :lmao :lmao

Rude Boy should be Roman's theme song. No argument.

Seth is totally the Bubbles of the group :lol


----------



## Asenath

Headliner said:


> Well, time for the end of the Shield. Get your tissue ready. I want to see if they attack Reigns, or if Reigns attacks them. (Obviously it will happen on Raw a few weeks later)


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Headliner GTFO :lmao


----------



## Gwilt

So this possibly being The Shield's final night as a solid unit, I must ask everyone, what is your favorite memory of The Shield?


----------



## Kratosx23

Ya'll are just angry because you know it's coming and you can't stop it.



> So this possibly being The Shield's final night as a solid unit, I must ask everyone, what is your favorite memory of The Shield?


Debut match. They peaked too early and never got back there.


----------



## Wynter

So you're just going to bask in everyone's misery huh Pyro :side:

Let us drown in our tears in peace!










Favorite memory? Damn that's a toughie because I really enjoyed this group. I gotta think :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Favourite memories (cuz I aint picking just one) : TLC 2012, Wrestlemania 2013, Extreme Rules 2013 winning all the belts, powerbombing the Undertaker and the Rock

" You wanna spank us Vickie?" Dean to Vickie, the all round bromance and kickass matches.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Gwilt said:


> So this possibly being The Shield's final night as a solid unit, I must ask everyone, what is your favorite memory of The Shield?


Too many awesome ones - debut match definitely put them firmly on the map. 

Big soft spot for the night that they won their titles. Bromance feels through the roof!

Their matches against Undertaker were highlights. Being there to see them both live when I've watched Ambrose before he became Ambrose was a moment and a half for me


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> So you're just going to bask in everyone's misery huh Pyro :side:
> 
> Let us drown in our tears in peace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite memory? Damn that's a toughie because I really enjoyed this group. I gotta think :lol


What do you really have to be miserable about, honestly? One of the members going on to win 37 world championships? They can't go much farther as a group anyway.


----------



## Telos

Gwilt said:


> So this possibly being The Shield's final night as a solid unit, I must ask everyone, what is your favorite memory of The Shield?


Extreme Rules 2013






_"Gimme my fuckin' belt!"_


----------



## Wynter

Im not really upset because I doubt they're breaking up tonight.
I think they're walking out of this PPV even more divided with Seth now partaking in the fighting(hopefully. Give that boy a bigger role :lol ) 
And even if they do, im so ready for their feud :mark:
Im just waiting for Ambrose to finally lose his shit. WWE has to unleash him at some point :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Gwilt said:


> So this possibly being The Shield's final night as a solid unit, I must ask everyone, what is your favorite memory of The Shield?


Their debut at Survivor Series. Those chills I got were so intense.


----------



## PUNKY

only 90 mins to go. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## cindel25

SUP HOES!!! WHERE DA CHAT AT? 

I got my main comp and my two ipad ready for THE SHIELD.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> SUP HOES!!! WHERE DA CHAT AT?
> 
> I got my main comp and my two ipad ready for THE SHIELD.


dat gif tho :lmao

now who got the chat link?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

is this the chat link?

http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Because I'm reacting to the Shield's break-up the same way I react to the end of a Doctor's tenure on Doctor Who:

And now it's time for one last bow. 
Like all those other teams, Ambrolleigns' hour is over now.

Or this, if you prefer:

In the ring of Elimination Chamber, at the fall of Shield, when no living fangirl can not mark or fail to have feels, a match will be fought...










But in these last few hours we have together, just remember:










The fact the Doctor is lying when he says that is irrelevent, and please ignore Rule 1.

EDIT TO ADD: I'm not sure if such things are frowned upon here, but is there a chance that anyone knows of a link to a stream that will work on a Kindle Fire? Because I can't wait until tomorrow afternoon to watch this. I just... I just can't, okay?

Also because time zones confuse me, what time does EC start for us over here in the UK?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Because I'm reacting to the Shield's break-up the same way I react to the end of a Doctor's tenure on Doctor Who:
> 
> And now it's time for one last bow.
> Like all those other teams, Ambrolleigns' hour is over now.
> 
> Or this, if you prefer:
> 
> In the ring of Elimination Chamber, at the fall of Shield, when no living fangirl can not mark or fail to have feels, a match will be fought...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in these last few hours we have together, just remember:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact the Doctor is lying when he says that is irrelevent, and please ignore Rule 1.
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: I'm not sure if such things are frowned upon here, but is there a chance that anyone knows of a link to a stream that will work on a Kindle Fire? Because I can't wait until tomorrow afternoon to watch this. I just... I just can't, okay?
> 
> Also because time zones confuse me, what time does EC start for us over here in the UK?


don't know if bollyrulez would work for you. basically the kickoff is in half an hour.


----------



## Wynter

Reservoir Angel said:


> EDIT TO ADD: I'm not sure if such things are frowned upon here, but is there a chance that anyone knows of a link to a stream that will work on a Kindle Fire? Because I can't wait until tomorrow afternoon to watch this. I just... I just can't, okay?
> 
> Also because time zones confuse me, what time does EC start for us over here in the UK?


COUGHlook in your inboxCOUGH :side:

It's like 12:00 over there right? So about 12:30 if you're watching the preshow.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Spoiler: OK....Elimination Chamber






> *Even though they aren't booked to face each other at WrestleMania XXX, it looks like The Shield and The Wyatt Family won't be done after tonight's Elimination Chamber pay-per-view. There is already talk of doing a rematch on tomorrow night's RAW.*
> 
> On a related note, there is also talk of doing a rematch with The Usos vs. The New Age Outlaws for the WWE Tag Team Titles on tomorrow night's RAW.


I do not know if I'm happy or sad. 
I'm confused :|
And we've known what the title will change in RAW


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice

Let the party begin!


----------



## Wynter

OMG RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANE!!!!!



















I thought you abandoned us bitch :side:


----------



## midnightmischief

ok so how does this chat thng work? we just type and press enter?


----------



## Wynter

midnightmischief said:


> ok so how does this chat thng work? we just type and press enter?


yup. And click on your name to change it


----------



## truelove

Next 48 hours of the shield as a group is slowly getting to me


----------



## Asenath

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ya'll are just angry because you know it's coming and you can't stop it.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Okay, watching EC on a stream on my Kindle isn't going to be an option because none of them work (due to Kindle's lack of any video player capability beyond whatever Youtube uses) so I'm fucked. Gonna have to wait until after work on Monday for this.

Sometimes I really fucking hate life.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

I'm in the chat :mark:


----------



## truelove

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ya'll are just angry because you know it's coming and you can't stop it.
> 
> 
> 
> Debut match. They peaked too early and never got back there.


It really sucks being a huge fan and knowing that they did peak early and once they lost to the usos and christian they never got back to dominating again


----------



## Coyotex

match is about to begin gents


----------



## CALΔMITY

Wow that end...THAT FUCKING MATCH

It definitely could have used more at the end, but wow what an amazing match. I need to calm down for a moment. Can't think straight.


I knew the shield wasn't going to end tonight. Lel at all the naysayers.


FUCK man, all three of those boys were on fire tonight. :banderas I marked so hard when Dean went crazy at the beginning and attacked bray. Poor Dean is all dead in the crowd somewhere.

I can't wait for Raw tomorrow to see the aftermath. I can just picture Roman and/or Seth wondering where the hell Dean was hence causing more drama. This split still seems a ways away from happening.


----------



## DareDevil

I am fucking about to cry.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

I need a cig after sex like that


----------



## Coyotex

match over...it was AMAZING! all 6 man put on one hell of a showing
r.i.p seth's destroyed bod
r.i.p dean's missing corpse
r.i.p spanish announce table


----------



## Telos

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Amazing match....but where the fuck was Dean?????


----------



## Asenath

Telos said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Amazing match....but where the fuck was Dean?????


Did Wyatt kidnap Dean?


----------



## Killmonger

Alright....

Did one of you girls kidnap Dean at the end of the match?


----------



## Bushmaster

Amazing Amazing Amazing match tonight. Seth and Harper fucking surprised me. One of the best matches i have ever seen, the atmosphere was truly ELECTRIC.


----------



## CALΔMITY

We all laughed so hard when Reigns broke out of the Abigail. :banderas At least Pyro's guys still won. You happy Pyro? :ambrose3



SoupBro said:


> Amazing Amazing Amazing match tonight. Seth and Harper fucking surprised me. One of the best matches i have ever seen, the atmosphere was truly ELECTRIC.


Match of the fucking night. Match of the fucking YEAR so far.


----------



## DareDevil

Seven said:


> Alright....
> 
> Did one of you girls kidnap Dean at the end of the match?


I did. He's here with me...say hi Dean.


----------



## truelove

Dean probably thought reigns had this and decided to have him shine and get outa dodge to avoid seeing the batista ADR match


----------



## CALΔMITY

DareDevil said:


> I did. He's here with me...say hi Dean.


You wish. You just have a dummy. I've got him right here. I'm..._tending_ to his wounds.


----------



## Bushmaster

Best Shield match ever? 

I'm gonna have to watch it again tonight, sucks Dean didn't look as great as Reigns and Seth but it didn't hurt the match or my feelings toward it at all. Everything was so perfect. Hell i'm thinking of changing my tune and just naming Harper my MVP because the guy fucking SURPRISED me. Dude was doing stuff Seth can do and made it look easy. 

That Rollins german off the top was :banderas though marked out so hard


----------



## SubZero3:16

That match was fucking beautiful :banderas :banderas :banderas

My guess is that Dean went for a shot of gin.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> Best Shield match ever?
> 
> I'm gonna have to watch it again tonight, sucks Dean didn't look as great as Reigns and Seth but it didn't hurt the match or my feelings toward it at all. Everything was so perfect. Hell i'm thinking of changing my tune and just naming Harper my MVP because the guy fucking SURPRISED me. Dude was doing stuff Seth can do and made it look easy.
> 
> That Rollins german off the top was :banderas though marked out so hard


It's just a matter of opinion, but I felt Dean looked pretty fucking amazing tonight. He even got the crowd chanting his name at some point. Bless his slimy heart. He didn't have all of the spotlight, but I felt that with all the camera time Roman got Seth and Dean had plenty of moments to shine.


----------



## Coyotex

SoupBro said:


> Amazing Amazing Amazing match tonight. Seth and Harper fucking surprised me. One of the best matches i have ever seen, the atmosphere was truly ELECTRIC.


what do you mean they surprised you? they're both the best workers of their respective team


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> You wish. You just have a dummy. I've got him right here. I'm..._tending_ to his wounds.


Stop lying Caly, you know you're the one with the doll. Then explain why I left the chat then.


----------



## Bushmaster

Calahart said:


> It's just a matter of opinion, but I felt Dean looked pretty fucking amazing tonight. he even got the crowd chanting his name at some point. Bless his slimy heart. He didn't have all of the spotlight, but I felt that with all the camera time Roman got Seth and Dean had plenty of moments to shine.


He shined, loved the way Cole would talk about him. He was the most eager to fight which counts for something. He did his share of things, just Seth and Reigns wowed me :lol

I really really hope we get another match but with a Shield win. No way can this just be a one time deal with how epic it was. The People want it :mark:



Coyotex said:


> what do you mean they surprised you? they're both the best workers of their respective team


I know Seth and Harper are the best workers. I just never expected them to do the things i saw. I loved both of them, after tonight love isn't a powerful enough word to describe how i feel about those 2. Can't wait for gifs


----------



## Asenath

I think they did a good job of splitting the high points among the three.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DareDevil said:


> Stop lying Caly, you know you're the one with the doll. Then explain why I left the chat then.


Because you were hungry? :lmao And by hungry, I mean for food gurl. 

I didn't have to leave the chat to snatch Dean up. :ambrose3


----------



## Callisto

Still coming off the euphoria from that legendary match. It's like I was shitting out an entire ecstasy cartel. 


Lord, I need a drink.


----------



## Frantics

i think dean is still layed out in the crowd xD, they said, he was clotheslined/layed out in the crowd by Rowan, wonder if he is still there? O_O maybe they did kidnap him xD


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Because you were hungry? :lmao And by hungry, I mean for food gurl. :ambrose3


Yeah, I was eating..........eating him.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DareDevil said:


> Yeah, I was eating..........eating him.


Eating the puppet maybe. Still, though. Cannibalism? :no: tsk tsk




Callisto said:


> Lord, I need a drink.


I actually really feel like having a drink after that match. It's too bad I have to work tonight.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Eating the puppet maybe. Still, though. Cannibalism? :no: tsk tsk


:lol I wouldn't eat something that's yours, I mean the doll. Besides he just looks so tasty. And I wasn't about to share my meal with none of you.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

That was a brilliant match, ill be re-watching that one!


----------



## CALΔMITY

DareDevil said:


> :lol I wouldn't eat something that's yours, I mean the doll. Besides he just looks so tasty. And I wasn't about to share my meal with none of you.


He is a scrumptious morsel i will say. However...I wouldn't take it much further than biting. Eating, tho? :no:


Alrighty well I'm going to have to catch up on some sleep. *drags Dean to bed with me* Ciao.

-edit- I am so re-watching that match later on as well. So much :banderas from it all.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

AMAZING match! WTF happened to dean tho? lol They were all frickin hot tonight. Too bad Reigns superman punch failed to fully bring the wyatt fam down. Loved it.


----------



## Coyotex

can't wait for the gifs either...so many gif worthy moments from both sides


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> He is a scrumptious morsel i will say. However...I wouldn't take it much further than biting. Eating, tho? :no:
> 
> 
> Alrighty well I'm going to have to catch up on some sleep. *drags Dean to bed with me* Ciao.
> 
> -edit- I am so re-watching that match later on as well. So much :banderas from it all.


See, what I'm telling you. I might allow you to take a bite, the whole thing? NOPE!

Oh so you're going to sleep? Night Caly.


----------



## Bushmaster

dizzylizzy87 said:


> AMAZING match! WTF happened to dean tho? lol They were all frickin hot tonight. Too bad Reigns superman punch failed to fully bring the wyatt fam down. Loved it.


Was probably being held by a bunch of girls while trying to get back to the ring. Doubt even a small army would be able to stop some chicks who's thirst is unquenchable.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Coyotex said:


> can't wait for the gifs either...so many gif worthy moments from both sides


I know I said I was going to sleep, but found this on tumblr and laughed. Okay now I'm going.









:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## DareDevil

Ya'll still wondering where Dean is? I'm telling you, I have him with me. He's fine..

No but seriously,what the fuck happened to him?


----------



## dizzylizzy87

DareDevil said:


> Ya'll still wondering where Dean is? I'm telling you, I have him with me. He's fine..
> 
> No but seriously,what the fuck happened to him?



I hope he isn't injured  hopefully some fan girls just kidnapped him :mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SoupBro said:


> Was probably being held by a bunch of girls while trying to get back to the ring. Doubt even a small army would be able to stop some chicks who's thirst is unquenchable.


What about the guys?
i know if dean was laying down next to me his pants would be off quicker than a hiccup


----------



## SubZero3:16

I would join in this discussion but I'm too busy laughing over the fact that Del Rio is getting cheered over Batista :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

:lmao Dean


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> I know I said I was going to sleep, but found this on tumblr and laughed. Okay now I'm going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas :banderas :banderas


THISSSS. JUST THISSSSS. 



From the minute Ambrose pounced on Wyatt before the bell even rang I knew that we were in for bumpy ride and it was going to be worth every single second. I can't even write anything coherent right now. The crowd were perfectly, LOUD AND ON THEIR FEET. What? Am I actually watching the WWE product right now? Yeah, yeah I am. These are the future. They are the talent. PUSH PUSH PUSH.

Rollins taking the bump
Ambrose just selling like a goat and constantly lunging for the wyatts
Ambrose pacing the apron and running his mouth
Reigns being fantastic in his baby face kinda spot (he was super cena'd a little bit at the end but fuck it. was perfect)


----------



## Wynter

Lord dat match!!!!










I was NOT prepared for dat glory that unfolded on my screen!!

Woooo! The Wyatts and Shield really showed their asses tonight :mark: :mark: :mark:

MOTN easily. The crowd was so hyped for it :mark:

Gah, someone come hold me because I'm still feeling it :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SoupBro said:


> :lmao Dean



My god. I need to re-watch this to soak it all in properly.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

WynterWarm12 said:


> Lord dat match!!!!


LMFAO. That GIF. I love it! I was in this exact position as well! The crowd was fuckin nuts for it and it was amazing.


----------



## Wynter

Our boys showing us that ALL 3 were made for the main event.

Bray, Luke, Seth, Dean, Roman....our future ladies and gentlemen :cheer


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


> Our boys showing us that ALL 3 were made for the main event.
> 
> Bray, Luke, Seth, Dean, Roman....our future ladies and gentleman :cheer


Future looks great indeed. Some top heels and babyfaces right there. 

There better be a Shield DVD in the near future. I don't buy much wrestling DVDs but that would be a day one buy for me. So many amazing matches.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

On a side note: Guys, how strong was Ambrollins tonight. Seth trying to calm Ambrose down in the corner before the match kicked off. Ambrose attacking Bray after he beat down Rollins. Ambrose shouting through the ropes "COME ON SETH!!" Ambrose running his mouth at Wyatt telling him to bring it over to him. 

JUST THE FEELS

Those of you in the chat know how hard I was pushing this shit :lmao


----------



## midnightmischief

SoupBro said:


> Future looks great indeed. Some top heels and babyfaces right there.
> 
> There better be a Shield DVD in the near future. I don't buy much wrestling DVDs but that would be a day one buy for me. So many amazing matches.


totally agree with that - one wrestling dvd I would buy for sure


----------



## midnightmischief

watching the chamber match right now... feels kind of like having a peanut butter sandwich after a meal of top quality eye fillet steak - major comedown


----------



## tylermoxreigns

We definitely just watched the future of the WWE for the next five/ten years collide...
MY GOD :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

midnightmischief said:


> watching the chamber match right now... feels kind of like having a peanut butter sandwich after a meal of top quality eye fillet steak - major comedown


Match is still early so plenty can still happen. I was telling someone in the Shield vs Wyatts thread that the 6 man would be MOTN. Bryan and Cesaro are amazing workers but Shield have excelled in 6 man matches so no way i'd doubt them. Not many matches will top what i saw an hour ago. Even before the fucking match people were marking out and chanting. 

The Lets go Wyatts and Lets go Shield chants


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Got a question for you guys: Are they cutting this Shield/Wyatts feud now and leaving it with just the EC match or are they gonna find a way to drag it to Mania to make the factions meet again? What would you do? Considering things like reaction and match caliber....?


----------



## midnightmischief

lol chamber match is getting boring chants


----------



## DareDevil

midnightmischief said:


> lol chamber match is getting boring chants


And the crowd was going nuts over Shield/Wyatts. That tells you where the talent's at. The only one I'm rooting for is Cesaro


----------



## Bushmaster

Spoiler:  imagine-exoqk on Tumblr















:lmao


----------



## midnightmischief

****************************************


----------



## midnightmischief

SoupBro said:


> Spoiler:  imagine-exoqk on Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


that is awesome... where do you come up with these things...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

and how i felt during the shield match


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> Spoiler:  imagine-exoqk on Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


Gosh, I love tumblr.


----------



## Bushmaster

Well looks like we know what was match of the night. Obviously the Elimination Chamber 



Spoiler















Shield once again show why they are the best in the world. Another PPV and anothermatch of the night not stolen but taken by them. :clap


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> Well looks like we know what was match of the night. Obviously the Elimination Chamber
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shield once again show why they are the best in the world. Another PPV and another night not stolen but taken by them. :clap


The NOPE! gif..:dance


----------



## truelove

Rollins is gonna get over huge as a babyface by summerslam.. most talented one of the 6 guys tonight but my god was harper reigns ambrose and bray impressive as well as rowan 
that double choke slam spot had me feeling for seth big time


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

That match was a fucking excellent display of rebels vs pure evil. I loved every bit of it. It got super dark in the favor of the Wyatts when they brutally put Seth through the table. It was at that point, that I got chills. :lol


----------



## What A Maneuver

I was in the chat room for a little bit, but I had to leave to fully experience The Shield/Wyatt match without a single interruption. I need to see it again. Like my heart craves it need. I'm still surprised it was Roman who got pinned, but at least he was outnumbered, Seth dead, and Dean missing (I keep imagining he found a random skank on the street and got distracted). Such a good match.


----------



## midnightmischief

I'm about to watch it again, this time I am going to save it to my harddrive so I have it for good - even when the ppv deletes.
yay :mark::mark::mark: :cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## x78

Ambrose charging in windmilling to save Rollins from going through the table :banderas


----------



## kariverson

Lets see how they blame the loss to Dean tomorrow cause we went missing. Amazing match. Epic. But it sooo should have been saved for WM.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

to the people in the chat...











Best shield match to date. Seth really impressed me


----------



## Tony

Shield vs. Wyatts was BEDLAM. Everybody brought the thunder in that match. Hopefully there's a Wrestlemania rematch but the direction the Wyatts are heading, it doesn't seem likely, but what a fucking match. This is truly ONCE IN A LIFETIME.


----------



## Wynter

dizzylizzy87 said:


> to the people in the chat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best shield match to date. Seth really impressed me


:lmao omg. I'm so mad you posted that.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao omg. I'm so mad you posted that.


I tried putting text on it..that didn't work out so well..:cuss: lol


----------



## x78

'Overpushed' Reigns eating the pin BTW. You Reigns haters are so full of shit.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Did Rollins break his fuckin neck?


----------



## Wynter

I would have really lost it if you put text on it :lol

Glad you enjoyed the chat. Stop by tomorrow for our Raw chat


----------



## Bushmaster

x78 said:


> 'Overpushed' Reigns eating the pin BTW. You Reigns haters are so full of shit.


Why start this?


----------



## dizzylizzy87

WynterWarm12 said:


> I would have really lost it if you put text on it :lol
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the chat. Stop by tomorrow for our Raw chat


Will do lady


----------



## x78

SoupBro said:


> Why start this?


God forbid someone discusses The Shield on the Shield discussion thread.


----------



## Bushmaster

x78 said:


> God forbid someone discusses The Shield on the Shield discussion thread.


:lmao what kind of discussion would that exactly start may i ask.


----------



## RatedR10

Rollins is going to be a huge babyface along with Reigns.

Ambrose will be a fantastic psycho heel.

Match of the year, full five stars - and no Shield breakup.


----------



## LPPrince

Gotta give props to both The Shield and The Wyatts, but MAJOR props to Seth Rollins. Fuuuck.

Also, Ambrose. The psychology of the match was amazing, and he had a HUGE part to do with that. No shock there.


----------



## Setsu00

Great match, I haven't been so satisfied with a match I had high expectations for like this recently. My highest point had to be Rollins spree he had... it truly showed what he's capable of and I'm so happy people got to see what he can be as a solo wrestler. Reigns was brilliant at the end as well.. superman bunch to that drop kick he does at the edge of the ring... brilliant.

Only complaint I'd have would be Ambrose... where the hell did he go? I didn't expect him to turn into Waldo after a mini-brawl with Bray.. plus he should've had a "claim of fame" spot like Reigns or Rollins IMO.. but he doesn't need it when he's pulling moves like so:








:lol

Overall this was an amazing night for all wrestlers involved and I REALLY hope we can get a rematch at mania... doesn't look like it's headed in that direction though.:sad:


----------



## Bushmaster

RatedR10 said:


> Rollins is going to be a huge babyface along with Reigns.
> 
> Ambrose will be a fantastic psycho heel.
> 
> Match of the year, full five stars - and no Shield breakup.


I don't want a Shield breakup either but it has to happen. A breakup would help Dean become an even better heal and Seth and Roman to become better faces. Always wanted them to just split and continue to be friends but that really wouldn't work. 

Just amazing what we saw tonight. We saw a chamber match with some guys we have seen for years that was pretty slow and dull at times. And earlier we saw some younger guys who are relatively new have the crowd eating out of the palm of their hands before the match even started. Future looks fucking bright :mark: hope WWE doesn't fuck up any of these guys, Rowan is the only guy i'm iffy on.

Anybody gonna watch the match again now :lol i am :mark:


----------



## jarrelka

Im actually glad they made reigns take the pin. Keep booking him like superman and he will end up as hated as Cena. The wwe need to learn how to book there faces.


----------



## Kratosx23

x78 said:


> 'Overpushed' Reigns eating the pin BTW. You Reigns haters are so full of shit.


You Reigns lovers are so full of shit. It was 3 on 1 and he STILL almost beat them, he powered out of Sister Abigail which never happens, and the reason he took the pin was the same reason I said he was gonna take the pin all along, because the blame is gonna get put on him by Ambrose, and maybe Rollins as well, and that's gonna lead to him leaving the group. They wouldn't have been able to break him free of the group with the proper amount of crowd support if one of the other two got pinned. The people are gonna give him tons of sympathy now because he tried to fight his way out of an impossible situation. That's textbook Superman booking.

This is one of only 2 times Reigns has ever been pinned, the other two have been beaten countless times and constantly look like fools. Reigns is going to tear through the roster when he breaks free tomorrow night.

Anyway, amazing match, right team won, right man won, right man lost. Couldn't ask for anything more. Well, except chairs. What a match.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I have to wonder after that incredible match and the way the audience reacted to it, if the powers that be aren't scratching their heads and realizing they've made yet another huge mistake by this not being at Mania, and wondering how they can justify their dumb decision against it. This needs a sequel. It's not like where there's a match and it was good and you want to see a part two. This felt like the beginning of something, not the end. I want more!


----------



## x78

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You Reigns lovers are so full of shit. It was 3 on 1 and he STILL almost beat them, he powered out of Sister Abigail which never happens, and the reason he took the pin was the same reason I said he was gonna take the pin all along, because the blame is gonna get put on him by Ambrose, and maybe Rollins as well, and that's gonna lead to him leaving the group. They wouldn't have been able to break him free of the group with the proper amount of crowd support if one of the other two got pinned. The people are gonna give him tons of sympathy now because he tried to fight his way out of an impossible situation. That's textbook Superman booking.


No, having someone cleanly lose matches is literally the opposite of Superman booking. If the fans are going to get behind him then that's just good booking, which means you're complaining about someone getting a strong and effective push.


----------



## tbp82

x78 said:


> No, having someone cleanly lose matches is literally the opposite of Superman booking. If the fans are going to get behind him then that's just good booking, which means you're complaining about someone getting a strong and effective push.


I gotta say Reigns was superman last night. He took out The Wyatts by himself. The same Wyatts Cena and Bryan couldn't handle together. I think Reigns should be getting the superman push and last night was a perfect example of a Superman push.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

Dude, yeah he was pinned clean.....3 on 1 BARELY. It was typical Super(Ro)man bullshit.


Anyway, anyone have a link to a replay of the PPV? Or perhaps just the Wyatts vs Shield hype video and match?


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> I don't want a Shield breakup either but it has to happen. A breakup would help Dean become an even better heal and Seth and Roman to become better faces. Always wanted them to just split and continue to be friends but that really wouldn't work.
> 
> Just amazing what we saw tonight. We saw a chamber match with some guys we have seen for years that was pretty slow and dull at times. And earlier we saw some younger guys who are relatively new have the crowd eating out of the palm of their hands before the match even started. Future looks fucking bright :mark: hope WWE doesn't fuck up any of these guys, Rowan is the only guy i'm iffy on.
> 
> Anybody gonna watch the match again now :lol i am :mark:


I'll definitely be re watching later. I was marking out so hard, and constantly switching back and forth between the stream and the chat, that I need to soak it ALL up properly. Man I just can't get over that match.

Omg guys just imagine the fangasm NeyNey is going to have once she sees this. :banderas


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh fuck me sideways was this amazing or what? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Seth Motherfuckin' Rollins kada kada

Reigns fighting till the end, the entire storytelling in the match was just :banderas

God, if this was the last big Shield match, well what a way to go. What a first match in TLC 2012 and what a last match in EC 2014 :banderas


----------



## Bushmaster

Calahart said:


> I'll definitely be re watching later. I was marking out so hard, and constantly switching back and forth between the stream and the chat, that I need to soak it ALL up properly. Man I just can't get over that match.
> 
> Omg guys just imagine the fangasm NeyNey is going to have once she sees this. :banderas


:lol i'm watching it right now but i'm having a hard time finishing it. Keep going back and seeing Rollin's German off the top rope and when he and Harper started doing suicide dives. 

Let me ask again, do you guys think this is their best match. I'm sure the TLC one is #1 for many of you. I just think this match felt so much bigger, yes it resulted in a loss which might hurt some peoples opinion on it. 
It is my favorite Shield match ever :mark: i'll have to watch the TLC to make sure i'm not insane.


----------



## What A Maneuver

SoupBro said:


> Let me ask again, do you guys think this is their best match. I'm sure the TLC one is #1 for many of you. I just think this match felt so much bigger, yes it resulted in a loss which might hurt some peoples opinion on it.
> It is my favorite Shield match ever :mark: i'll have to watch the TLC to make sure i'm not insane.


It's going to need to simmer, but damn, I've watched it twice already. I freaking loved it. It may be my favorite (but I need the excitement to cool down to think through it).


----------



## PGSucks

I never thought anything could rival their debut, but fuck me, that was AMAZING. When the show is added to the network, I'm definitely gonna have to give that a watch. Everything I expected and more.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> :lol i'm watching it right now but i'm having a hard time finishing it. Keep going back and seeing Rollin's German off the top rope and when he and Harper started doing suicide dives.
> 
> Let me ask again, do you guys think this is their best match. I'm sure the TLC one is #1 for many of you. I just think this match felt so much bigger, yes it resulted in a loss which might hurt some peoples opinion on it.
> It is my favorite Shield match ever :mark: i'll have to watch the TLC to make sure i'm not insane.


I already expected the Shield to lose for storyline purposes so them losing had no impact on my view on it at least. It is definitely my current favorite match from the Shield. From the Wyatts as well actually. I haven't been so excited ALL THROUGHOUT a match like I have been tonight. Again, I'm so damn anxious for Raw tomorrow. :mark:


----------



## Banjo

Anyone else shocked Harper and Rowan could have that great a match? I didn't know they had it in them


----------



## Kratosx23

x78 said:


> No, having someone cleanly lose matches is literally the opposite of Superman booking. If the fans are going to get behind him then that's just good booking, which means you're complaining about someone getting a strong and effective push.


It's amazing that some people can't see something that's right in front of their fucking face. I'm not even going to keep arguing it, you're wrong. Reigns is getting Superman booking and that's all there is to it. Oh well, soon enough, nobody will be able to deny the facts.

And yes, I'm complaining about someone getting a strong and effective push, because Roman Reigns sucks. Push somebody worth a fuck like this.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's amazing that some people can't see something that's right in front of their fucking face. I'm not even going to keep arguing it, you're wrong. Reigns is getting Superman booking and that's all there is to it. Oh well, soon enough, nobody will be able to deny the facts.
> 
> And yes, I'm complaining about someone getting a strong and effective push, because Roman Reigns sucks. Push somebody worth a fuck like this.


----------



## CALΔMITY

^ :lmao

Now I'm hungry. :side:


----------



## tbp82

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's amazing that some people can't see something that's right in front of their fucking face. I'm not even going to keep arguing it, you're wrong. Reigns is getting Superman booking and that's all there is to it. Oh well, soon enough, nobody will be able to deny the facts.
> 
> And yes, I'm complaining about someone getting a strong and effective push, because Roman Reigns sucks. Push somebody worth a fuck like this.


Reigns is getting a superman push because of his bigtime look and his bigtime talent. Haven't seen a combination of look and talent like Reigns since Randy Orton.


----------



## CALΔMITY

tbp82 said:


> Reigns is getting a superman push because of his bigtime look and his bigtime talent. Haven't seen a combination of look and talent like Reigns since Randy Orton.


You can't use the talent card with reigns on Pyro because he doesn't believe reigns has any. No point in arguing there.


----------



## Reaper

Ambrose / Reigns feud better be coming because I'm ready to mark the Fuck out. Their intro promo before the match clearly foreshadowed a Reigns/Brose rivalry. 

Time is now WWE. Make it happen and make me happy.


----------



## Kratosx23

tbp82 said:


> Reigns is getting a superman push because of his bigtime look and his bigtime talent. Haven't seen a combination of look and talent like Reigns since Randy Orton.


:magnus2

You're right, Reigns is exactly like Randy Orton. Pretty boy look combined with a lack of charisma, lacking mic skills and bad ring work. 

Aren't we past this look shit? You watched the PPV. Everybody took a dump on Batistas face tonight. It's irrelevant, this is 2014. Reigns is going to be a failure as a draw because the look is the only thing he brings to the table.


----------



## p862011

hilarious tyrion still bashing reigns even tho he took the clean pin


----------



## Kratosx23

p862011 said:


> hilarious tyrion still bashing reigns even tho he took the clean pin


In what universe is 3 on 1 clean? And taking the pin doesn't mean he's no longer a shitty talent. Where would you even get an idea like that?


----------



## Wynter

I would mark so hard later on if on Raw, they show a clip from last night and it's the camera panning to Dean, who's just standing there in the crowd and watching Roman get beat up. 

Taking so much glee in watching his teammate finally get taken down :mark: :mark: :mark:

Not gonna happen, but a girl can dream 

How did Reigns take out all the Wyatts? Yeah, he fought to the end but they out powered him??


----------



## Smoogle

I was actually surprised reigns took the clean pin too - usually with these bionic superman pushes they beat the entire roster which is what I thought they were gunning for with reigns..but then bam he lost which is wicked makes him look mortal, llol.


----------



## Reaper

WynterWarm12 said:


> I would mark so hard later on if on Raw, they show a clip from last night and it's the camera panning to Dean, who's just standing there in the crowd and watching Roman get beat up.
> 
> Taking so much glee in watching his teammate finally get taken down :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Not gonna happen, but a girl can dream


Sounds like a classic storyline setup to me. So I wouldn't be surprised if that is what's happening. They want Reigns to be singles competitor by Mania and from the looks of it Ambrose will be the first he goes through. 

I don't mind at all as long as Ambrose gets a chance to go on the mic and really play his character to the fullest.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I have ZERO complaints from the match. Just unreal. Everybody was awesome but Rollins and Harper absolutely killed it imo.


----------



## Reaper

Quoth the Raven said:


> I have ZERO complaints from the match. Just unreal. Everybody was awesome but Rollins and Harper absolutely killed it imo.


Indy guys 

The Rollins spot off the top rope made my jaw drop. I marked the fuck out. Had to grab something otherwise I was gonna scream at my screen in excitement.


----------



## LPPrince

Harper with his fucking suicide dive. HARPER.

Then Rollins with a leaping senton to the outside. Fuuuck.

I need this match in my life again.


----------



## LPPrince

Oh, I was making noise. The other matches just got comments from me, but Wyatts/Shield had me screaming, cheering, going fucking mental.

That at Mania would've been nuts.


----------



## Reaper

I'm tempted to call this the best tag team match in the history of the WWE. Minus the gimmicky matches of the AE. 

This was one for the ages. Amazing, amazing storytelling in the ring. They surpassed everything that has ever come before them.


----------



## LPPrince

I said it in another thread just a few seconds ago, but Wyatts/Shield might just be the spiritual successor to the E&C/Dudley/Hardy matches of old.


----------



## Reaper

LPPrince said:


> I said it in another thread just a few seconds ago, but Wyatts/Shield might just be the spiritual successor to the E&C/Dudley/Hardy matches of old.


They had the TLC + TV14 rating helping them significantly therefore it can't be compared. 

What these guys are really capable of will always just be a dream in the PG environment. But given the restrictions, they blew me away completely. I was not expecting to see what I did see in the end. Just amazing storytelling. I had goosebumps by the end and every emotion in my body was rooting for Reigns. Amazingly well booked. And even better execution.


----------



## PGSucks

Reaper Jones said:


> I'm tempted to call this the best tag team match in the history of the WWE. Minus the gimmicky matches of the AE.
> 
> This was one for the ages. Amazing, amazing storytelling in the ring. They surpassed everything that has ever come before them.


Told ya it wouldn't disappoint


----------



## Reaper

PGSucks said:


> Told ya it wouldn't disappoint


:

I'm only too happy to eat my words


----------



## Illumination

Ambrose vs Rollins vs Reigns from FCW


----------



## checkcola

I actually thought it was going to be underwhelming as well... glad to be wrong


----------



## Eulonzo

What the fuck did Bray Wyatt do to him to have him laying there unconscious like that? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Reaper

Eulonzo said:


> What the fuck did Bray Wyatt do to him to have him laying there unconscious like that? :lmao :lmao :lmao


Woah. Why wasn't that on air. The first time Bray actually beats up and leaves someone in the parking lot and WWE don't show it to prove it.


----------



## Eulonzo

It's gonna be awkward if they do a segment where Roman questions why Ambrose didn't help him out at the end and Ambrose turns on him because we pretty much know what happened..

MOTHERFUCKER GOT FUCKED UP BY BRAY WYATT OUTSIDE. iper


----------



## Chrome

checkcola said:


> I actually thought it was going to be underwhelming as well... glad to be wrong


I thought it would be good but a gimmick of some kind to be great, but I was wrong too lol. No gimmicks needed.


----------



## Eulonzo

Yeah, I thought it would've been underwhelming due to it being a normal tag team match but that match goes to show you that you don't need a gimmick match in order it to be a quote on quote "Fight". 'Cause they proved that last night/tonight.


----------



## Reaper

Eulonzo said:


> It's gonna be awkward if they do a segment where Roman questions why Ambrose didn't help him out at the end and Ambrose turns on him because we pretty much know what happened..
> 
> MOTHERFUCKER GOT FUCKED UP BY BRAY WYATT OUTSIDE. iper


Gotta give Ambrose credit for staying in character even without the cameras rolling. Lol.


----------



## Wynter

Bray vs Daniel Bryan. Cesaro vs Cena. Shield vs Wyatts...my god I will say this again: the future of WWE is looking beautiful with guys like Cesaro, Daniel, Bray, Seth, Roman, Dean and Luke Harper coming out with top notch matches.

The new era of talents and top guys is here and WWE _has _to recognize the gold mine they possess. 
It's time for new blood to wreck shit :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ

It's scary how far ahead Roman is compared to his partners.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

WWE Jaiden DBZ said:


> It's scary how far ahead Roman is compared to his partners.


In terms of what? In ring ability? Nope. Mic work? Fuck no.

It's scary how completely wrong your statement was.


----------



## Kratosx23

I hope he only meant push wise.....because it is scary. It should scare people that the better two are being bitched out for his sake.

Also, just to make another point about this match, for everybody who wanted this match at Mania, I do believe I said that if it was at Mania, it wouldn't be afforded the time and would be buried under all the main events and lost in the shuffle, and on Chamber it would be given a major spotlight and all the time it needed to be a classic. So yeah, I think it did ultimately prove to be the wiser decision being placed here.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

Not looking forward to seeing that hack Reigns squash Ambrose at a Mania at all.


----------



## p862011

Phenomenal Clash said:


> In terms of what? In ring ability? Nope. Mic work? Fuck no.
> 
> It's scary how completely wrong your statement was.


i guess it shows how bad they are doing when roman is getting the bigger pops and reactions

dean ambrose sucks in the ring anyways why do people still claim he is good


----------



## Joshi Judas

I have said it before how my complaints weren't with Reigns being booked strong, but Ambrose and Rollins being booked weak. Well, it didn't happen this time and as a result, we get an amazing, amazing match and moments to shine for everyone. Plus, it also made Reigns look strong in defeat without destroying the credibility of the other two, which is the best thing one can hope for (Y)

And yeah, this might be one of the best tag team matches since the E&C/Hardys/Dudleys TLC matches. Only ones on par that immediately come to mind are Austin/HHH vs Jericho/Benoit in 2001 and Edge/Mysterio vs Benoit/Angle in 2002. That's right- 12-13 years ago!! But this time, it wasn't due to spots like the TLC matches, but amazing storytelling, emotions and of course heart pumping action. I don't think ANYONE in WWE has pulled off that Rollins top rope spot before. Insane. I saw it in his match against Davey in ROH, so when he climbed to the top, I was hoping it would happen, yet skeptical coz WWE asks their talent to tone it down. So, when he finally did pull it off, I went crazy :mark: :mark: :mark:

Ambrose being all twitchy, right from the start. Rollins having to hold him back and as The Shield go to their corner, Ambrose turns back and starts brawling. Amazing. He didn't get much in ring time but fuck me, if he didn't make the most of what he got.

Reigns' last stand as the Wyatts circle him, much like The Shield used to circle their prey. Just an amazing feeling of things coming full circle. And as Reigns went up against insurmountable odds, only to fall short, well I cheered for him. Beautiful work by all six men involved.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

The Match

http://easytuts.us/ytb.php?v=0B7DhG7-8KNImNEZiSllVRGJPQTQ

Click close and Enjoy  Hide it so it doesn't get removed


----------



## Wynter

Thanks for the link boo










Can we talk about that face Reigns' made when he realized he was outnumbered? :lol

Boy looked like a gazelle about to get mauled by a group of lions. 

His facial expressions be gold sometimes lol


----------



## #Mark

p862011 said:


> i guess it shows how bad they are doing when roman is getting the bigger pops and reactions
> 
> dean ambrose sucks in the ring anyways why do people still claim he is good


I really hate to turn this into an argument because I thought the match was amazing and I'm a huge fan of all three members but Roman's getting the bigger reactions because he gets the bigger spots. Rollins and Ambrose got huge pops tonight with a considerable less amount of offense. That said, all of them were beyond great tonight and I'm ready for their pushes to the main event. It's a shame we won't have many more matches like this but it definitely was a fitting end to the best stable in the last decade.


----------



## Reaper

Quoth the Raven said:


> Reigns' last stand as the Wyatts circle him, much like The Shield used to circle their prey. Just an amazing feeling of things coming full circle. And as Reigns went up against insurmountable odds, only to fall short, well I cheered for him. Beautiful work by all six men involved.


Yeah. It was excellently booked. I got emotional as well (though Reigns fighting out of Abigail's kiss was slightly botched by Wyatt who didn't put any pressure at first), and inherently started rooting for Reigns. Goosebumps actually. Wyatts really came out looking like monster heels from that match and definitely worthy opponents for Cena. Cena/Wyatt promos will be really good as well. Definitely two guys that can and should go up against each other. 

BTW. Michael Cole was exceptional .. phenomenal on the mic today. By far his best work ever. He called both the Shield and EC matches extremely well. Played up on the emotions, the past and brought the entire WWE year together in a few short comments. Really well done. 

Not sure about Ambrose's future at this point, but Rollins definitely got over with the second best performance on the night ... But it's hard to really pinpoint one since there was so many. For me Rollins edged everyone by a hair on the strength of that one sequence against Luke Harper.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Top 2 The Shield matches
-TLC 2012
-Elimination Chamber 2014
Now that is how you put on a show. This is a contender for Match Of The Year for the next Slammys.
Ambrose got a beat down by Bray, Rollins' high fast energy and pace, Rollins vs Harper throughout the match, Rowan and Harper doing a powerbomb to Rollins through the Spanish announcement table, anybody noticed some ROH Tyler Black moves? They also did Poetry In Motion which was popularized by the Hardyz during the AE, then the 3-1 ending Reigns and The Wyatts, Reigns going for a counter to Sister Abigail. Everything really.
The storyline of this match was just incredible. Even better that the crowd was so invested by it. Match of the night/year and the year just started.


----------



## Wynter

I am so hyped for Raw now :mark: 

So we can pretty much guarantee there's going to be a rematch between Shield and Wyatts right?

As soon as the Raw tonight I'm thinking. WWE loves to redo PPV matches on Raw.

Don't know if the stables can produce such beauty again tomorrow, but I'm not opposed to another match.

Damn I wish we weren't so close to Mania. I would have _loved_ for this feud to go on longer.

Can you imagine how absolutely ape shit the Mania crowd would have went for this match?











:lmao oh Dean. You were glorious tonight too


----------



## Joshi Judas

Hey I can't see any sigs, what's up with that? Is it just because of my work computer coz 2 hours ago when I logged in from home, I could see them 

We MAY get a six man or atleast a tag team match between the stables tonight, but I don't expect a clean finish. Either Ambrose really deserts his partners tonight, or Cena interferes to cost Wyatts the match.

With the Network launching and all though, there's a high chance we will see this match tonight.


----------



## Reaper

Quoth the Raven said:


> Hey I can't see any sigs, what's up with that? Is it just because of my work computer coz 2 hours ago when I logged in from home, I could see them


Probably switched off due to traffic.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

p862011 said:


> i guess it shows how bad they are doing when roman is getting the bigger pops and reactions
> 
> dean ambrose sucks in the ring anyways why do people still claim he is good


You do realize he's getting those pops based of his booking, right? The fans didn't naturally gravitate towards him, the writers/bookers basically said "Hey, cheer for this guy, people", and the fans followed suit.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I agree with you about Michael Cole btw, most of the times he sounds so mechanical and you can tell he's being fed lines, but when he shows genuine emotion, he can be good. Usually he gets too busy bickering with JBL (mostly JBL's fault) or laughing at King's terrible jokes but last night Cole was excellent.


----------



## The Enforcer

Absolutely fantastic match tonight. Everyone busted their ass from bell to bell and it showed. That was about as physical and realistic looking a match as we've seen in quite some time and man was it a treat to watch. 

I wonder if anything will come of Ambrose not being around for the latter stages of the match? Seems like they could create more dissension in the team if it's somehow revealed that he just bailed after Bray kicked his ass instead of coming back to fight. Also, Rollins is phenomenal. It's a shame that he's become the afterthought of the group because they guy can flat out go.


----------



## Reaper

Phenomenal Clash said:


> You do realize he's getting those pops based of his booking, right? The fans didn't naturally gravitate towards him, the writers/bookers basically said "Hey, cheer for this guy, people", and the fans followed suit.


Not true for me anymore. After last night's match, I'm ready to buy Reigns as a real main event player based on his ability to get the crowd involved. I'm finally sold that he's got what it takes to be the future. 

I just hope that his character doesn't de-evolve into what Cena became .. but I love that he has a legit bad-ass aura around him.


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> I would mark so hard later on if on Raw, they show a clip from last night and it's the camera panning to Dean, who's just standing there in the crowd and watching Roman get beat up.
> 
> Taking so much glee in watching his teammate finally get taken down :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Not gonna happen, but a girl can dream


You don't know that it won't happen. Oh man I want this so much! :mark:



Eulonzo said:


> It's gonna be awkward if they do a segment where Roman questions why Ambrose didn't help him out at the end and Ambrose turns on him because we pretty much know what happened..
> 
> MOTHERFUCKER GOT FUCKED UP BY BRAY WYATT OUTSIDE. iper





Reaper Jones said:


> Gotta give Ambrose credit for staying in character even without the cameras rolling. Lol.


:lmao



RaneGaming said:


> The Match
> 
> http://easytuts.us/ytb.php?v=0B7DhG7-8KNImNEZiSllVRGJPQTQ
> 
> Click close and Enjoy  Hide it so it doesn't get removed


THANKS RANE! <3


Glad to have you back on board jones.


----------



## Wynter

I wish I can find out who choreographed this match, because I want to shake their hand :lol
Because holy shit. I actually went back to watch again and it's still amazing.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah another thing was the match felt real. They really made you believe these guys hated each other. Most of the times these days, a match feels like a contest, you don't really get a match that actually feels like a grudge fight anymore. This match felt that way.


----------



## Deptford

HOLY SHIT THAT MATCH I AM FUCKING SPEECHLESS 

moty contender right there already I'm calling it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Still at work. Can't re watch it yet. ;(


----------



## Deptford

I was out and about and missed EC tonight but I am forever grateful to the person who posted the link. 

I was thinking about you guys and the chat though while I was out. I was there in spirit  
:lol


----------



## Reaper

WynterWarm12 said:


> I wish I can find out who choreographed this match, because I want to shake their hand :lol
> Because holy shit. I actually went back to watch again and it's still amazing.


Match choreography credit is 100% the wrestlers in the ring. This is where they're free to tell their own story. Only the ending is scripted and a ballpark time is given to them. Referees have an ear piece where they're being told what to do from the bookers to control the time depending on how hot or cold the crowd is which they simply communicate to the wrestlers in the ring and that's when they go into ending mode.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I really feel The Shield will get a strong babyface pop tonight. Even if they're technically heels, after this match I have no doubt the fans will start treating them as babyfaces.


----------



## Wynter

Reaper Jones said:


> Match choreography credit is 100% the wrestlers in the ring. This is where they're free to tell their own story. Only the ending is scripted and a ballpark time is given to them. Referees have an ear piece where they're being told what to do from the bookers to control the time depending on how hot or cold the crowd is which they simply communicate to the wrestlers in the ring and that's when they go into ending mode.


Well fuck me then. This match just got even better, because it's just nothing but talent showing what they can do in the ring.
Bravo men :clap

Holy crap :lol



Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah another thing was the match felt real. They really made you believe these guys hated each other. Most of the times these days, a match feels like a contest, you don't really get a match that actually feels like a grudge fight anymore. This match felt that way.


Exactly, the way they were just going at felt like two groups who wanted to rip each others heads off.

The Shield coming out hyped as fuck lol
Dean with his crazy ass jumping the Wyatts any chance he got.
Roman staring them down like he wanted to slaughter them all while he waited for his tag.
Seth saying "fuck you" to his own health and just going balls to the walls with his offense lol.
Luke...:banderas enough said lol
Dean and Bray taking it into the crowd and looking like they were beating each others asses.
The two stables attacking each other before the bell even rang.
The way they circled Roman like he was nothing but prey.

Just everything!

It was just so much that added to the match. Gotta love great psychology and storytelling in the ring.
So much is added when there is tension and emotions running high.

The crowd felt it too. They got This is Awesome chants just from the damn stare down.
Just magic


----------



## Wynter

Quoth the Raven said:


> I really feel The Shield will get a strong babyface pop tonight. Even if they're technically heels, after this match I have no doubt the fans will start treating them as babyfaces.


Man, if Seth doesn't start getting some babyface pops from now on, I will be shocked.
Rollins was just ooozing babyface last night :lol

The crowd had to notice how good that boy is.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

WynterWarm12 said:


> Man, if Seth doesn't start getting some babyface pops from now on, I will be shocked.
> Rollins was just ooozing babyface last night :lol
> 
> The crowd had to notice how good that boy is.


the pop he got was beautiful, his performance just reminded me so much of tyler black roh, he was hyped, he was pumped, he was crazy, he was fast, amazing selling, amazing fast pace,got a lot of in-ring time. i just love every minute of it.:clap


----------



## goldigga

Best part of the story surrounding the match which I haven't seen anyone point out yet is that seemingly all the tension between Ambrose and Reigns was ignored. I loved that, it was like the Shield was telling the audience that they needed to be together and strong in the face of the threat posed by the Wyatts.

So glad they ended the match clean without the Shield self-imploding, unfortunately that may mean a Shield break-up is probably coming before Mania


----------



## p862011

was impressed with everyone in the match

roman reigns was on fire when seth made that hot tag

what about that harper suicide dive!!!


----------



## DA

Rollins was fucking phenomenal last night :mark:


----------



## Vyer

I felt the atmosphere changing just through anticipation. I think the audience felt it too when they chanted "This is awesome" even before the match got started. :lmao

Very, very good match.


----------



## Wynter

I hope all six of them got a standing ovation backstage.
They truly deserved it. They carried that PPV on their back.

Chamber was fine...but Shield vs Wyatts? Classic.

They will talk about that match in the future when all of them are in their singles career.
The goat match that held so many of WWE's future (top)stars :

You see that Vince? Put your faith into those guys. ALL OF THEM


----------



## Joshi Judas

Haha Wynter marking the fuck out, I love it :lol These are the kind of matches that make me happy to be a wrestling fan (Y)

And like I said, they made Reigns look strong without compromising Ambrose and Rollins which is one of the reasons I loved the match so much. Watching Dean just go batshit insane any chance he got (anyone notice how he wasn't showboating last night, just went to kill his opponents?) and Rollins throwing caution to the wind gave me a boner :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

That match was  LIFE !!!!!! 

My boy Rollins was just so :banderas :banderas :banderas

Dat crazy ass Ambrose ain't scared of nobody :mark: :mark: :mark:

Reigns fighting until the bitter end









All six guys should be fucking proud!!!!!!!


----------



## Reaper

WynterWarm12 said:


> Well fuck me then. This match just got even better, because it's just nothing but talent showing what they can do in the ring.
> Bravo men :clap
> 
> Holy crap :lol


Hence why some people get completely pissed off when what they perceive to be real talent doesn't get their fair share of WWE's top spots  

That said, all 6 were perfect last night so I have nothing to complain about. 



WynterWarm12 said:


> Man, if Seth doesn't start getting some babyface pops from now on, I will be shocked.
> Rollins was just ooozing babyface last night :lol
> 
> The crowd had to notice how good that boy is.


Yeup. Seth is and always will be a natural face, just as Ambrose is a natural heel. Reigns is going to come out of this as a face as well. 

Ambrose isn't supremely gifted in the ring, but he more than makes up for it with his mic skills and character. They really, really need to cut him loose to give him a fair shot of going over. He's not the kind of person that can go over without getting the mic to tell stories. 



TheVipersGirl said:


> the pop he got was beautiful, his performance just reminded me so much of tyler black roh, he was hyped, he was pumped, he was crazy, he was fast, amazing selling, amazing fast pace,got a lot of in-ring time. i just love every minute of it.:clap


When I look at Rollins, I've never been able to see him as anything but a babyface. He's just so natural at it that it's unlikely that he can sustain a singles career as a heel. Boy has the moves and he simply oozes underdog. 

Of the three, he's the most all-round gifted talent. His singles career will definitely be one to watch. 

I really hope that the WWE doesn't fuck him up like they've done to so many guys like him.


----------



## Wynter

I'm beyond marking the fuck out, I feel like a damn kid again :lol

This is the feels wrestling should be consistently giving me.

These are the moments that made child me tune in every week. 

The crowd should have started a thank you chant for those guys bringing back that feeling again :lol


----------



## Wynter

I've never seen Seth so hyped up. He was so ready to beat down the Wyatts lol

Boy was ready to wreck them all and I love it!


























































Glad our boy Seth got to show why you shouldn't sleep on him :mark: :mark: :mark:

Yeah, I'm drowning this thread in gifs. Boy deserves all the praises :


----------



## Reaper

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, I'm drowning this thread in gifs. Boy deserves all the praises :


I think everyone here is pretty much used to it  

This was the spot of the night and sequence for me. When I saw Rollins land on his fucking feet, my jaw hit the floor and I had to stuff a pillow in my face to keep from yelling out loud. XD


----------



## Blommen

Did I really hear "We Want Ambrose" Chants or was it just "We Want Tables"? I could've sworn they were chanting for Ambrose...


----------



## Wynter

Reaper Jones said:


> I think everyone here is pretty much used to it
> 
> This was the spot of the night and sequence for me. When I saw Rollins land on his fucking feet, my jaw hit the floor and I had to stuff a pillow in my face to keep from yelling out loud. XD


Don't you love these moments? 

:lmao This match was scream worthy all around. I was marking out like no other last night :lol 

I was on chat and my spelling suffered greatly under my excitement lol. I'm pretty sure there were a couple minutes where 
everyone's comments were "afjasjfajajhgaufijaf OMG OMG OMG!" lol The energy was high and awesome last night.

I got chills and was tense with excited nerves when I knew their matching was coming up lol

Kudos to WWE for doing this right. Feud wasn't even built up that long, but managed to have everybody on their edge of their seats.



Blommen said:


> Did I really hear "We Want Ambrose" Chants or was it just "We Want Tables"? I could've sworn they were chanting for Ambrose...


They were chanting for tables. But I swear there was a little chant for Ambrose too. I might have squealed when I heard it :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Blommen said:


> Did I really hear "We Want Ambrose" Chants or was it just "We Want Tables"? I could've sworn they were chanting for Ambrose...


They were chanting "we want tables", but earlier on in the match there were "Dean Ambrose" chants.

I was thinking YEAH motherfuckers give my boy some love! :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Ambrose did get chants! All 3 guys got chants! Dat tweener turn for them :mark:

I also loved the Let's Go Wyatts/ Let's Go Shield chants.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Not proud to admit it, but over the last 2 weeks, I was kinda gravitating towards UFC, becoming more of an MMA fan- watched many famous fights like Jones/Gustafsson, Henderson/Rua, Sonnen/Silva and with WWE's recent booking for the most part, I was wondering if I'd finally grown out of pro wrestling for good.

But this match happened and I realized that no UFC fight could ever make me experience what a terrific pro wrestling match can. So, now I know with absolute certainty, I'll always be a pro wrestling fan first. What I mean to say I guess, is Thank You Shield and Thank you Wyatts and Thank you Minnesota :lol


----------



## Wynter

Who ever started that Shield and Wyatt chant...bless them :lol

Because that shit was so awesome.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ambrose did get chants! All 3 guys got chants! Dat tweener turn for them :mark:
> 
> I also loved the Let's Go Wyatts/ Let's Go Shield chants.


I know! I loved it! Well... we all did of course...but all the same! Man I want to make so many arts of that match. I am still so crazed over it. I've had the wyatts theme stuck in my head all night.


----------



## Wynter

Quoth the Raven said:


> Not proud to admit it, but over the last 2 weeks, I was kinda gravitating towards UFC, becoming more of an MMA fan- watched many famous fights like Jones/Gustafsson, Henderson/Rua, Sonnen/Silva and with WWE's recent booking for the most part, I was wondering if I'd finally grown out of pro wrestling for good.
> 
> But this match happened and I realized that no UFC fight could ever make me experience what a terrific pro wrestling match can. So, now I know with absolute certainty, I'll always be a pro wrestling fan first. What I mean to say I guess, is Thank You Shield and Thank you Wyatts and Thank you Minnesota :lol


Glad you saw the light Raven : 

Yeah, WWE can be such bullshit sometimes, but man, matches like this? I can't walk away.

I'm telling you, that crowd should have started a thank you chant after the match :lol

Thank you for performing MOTYC in front of us and putting your hearts,balls and ass into the match lol


----------



## Reaper

They book like shit, but their wrestlers always come through and that's the real success of the WWE. 

The talent that's in the ring >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> the hacks backstage and as long as they have that, we'll always have nights like these.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Vince and HHH and Steph better have congratulated and patted all 6 guys on the back personally after that performance.

I just love how crowds ALL OVER are cheering for newer guys over the old ones. It's so refreshing 

When I think of it, Orton and Batista are getting shat on constantly yet Cena still gets more cheers than boos most of the time, unless he's facing Orton. Staying power like this is one of the reasons he became the face of the company over Orton and Batista in the first place. Offtopic I know, but yeah.


----------



## Kratosx23

Reaper Jones said:


> They book like shit, but their wrestlers always come through and that's the real success of the WWE.
> 
> The talent that's in the ring >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> the hacks backstage and as long as they have that, we'll always have nights like these.


That's the thing, though, the booking of this match and this whole feud from beginning to end was perfect. So many times you watch the WWE and you think "My god, these people have no idea what they're doing, they're idiots", but then you watch something like this and you realize, they know exactly how to book pro wrestling, they just choose to do it only when it involves somebody that they're desperately committed to, whereas the rest of the time, they leave the talent to fend for themselves because they don't care.


----------



## Wynter

Exactly what Pyro said.

Whatever the reasons that may be, WWE are showing absolute care when it comes to the Wyatts and Shield. You can see that they properly plan for them and want them to look their best.

Like I said, Bravo to WWE for doing this right. I wish they paid attention to everything else, especially the midcard.
The show would really be amazing if they cared about everyone else.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Just re-watched.

Still marked like a bitch every time Ambrose lunged at Bray. 

Rollins landing on his feet :mark:

Shit this is never going to get old. 

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## tylermoxreigns




----------



## Reaper

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's the thing, though, the booking of this match and this whole feud from beginning to end was perfect. So many times you watch the WWE and you think "My god, these people have no idea what they're doing, they're idiots", but then you watch something like this and you realize, they know exactly how to book pro wrestling, they just choose to do it only when it involves somebody that they're desperately committed to, whereas the rest of the time, they leave the talent to fend for themselves because they don't care.


That's true. But without the talent being as good as it is, they wouldn't come out looking as good as often. 

Bryan selling his losses with those utter looks of desparation is not booking. His aggressiveness in the ring and constantly winning the crowd over win/loss or poor gimmick is not booking. It's his ring work and work ethic that's connecting with the crowd that they simply cannot script no matter how good they are. 

Reigns standing up to three monsters, with the spots he did as well as the sheer look of determination is not booking. Ambrose going full on maniac against Bray isn't booking. It's a dedication to character. Bray writing his own scripts isn't booking. Rollins landing on his feet isn't booking. 

Christian flying off the top of the booth onto Sheamus followed by Orton's spot is not booking. That's wrestling talent. 

I could go on and on. Yes they know how to book the results in order to get someone over, but if the wrestlers didn't perform as expected, then the fans won't buy it plain and simple. 

So I still hold to my opinion that you can only go so far with their booking ... the real show happens in the ring.


----------



## Reaper

tylermoxreigns said:


>


Love this. I rarely comment on the stuff you guys post in here for your boys, but this speaks to me on many levels. Well done


----------



## Wynter

Posting this one more time because I seriously love Dean :lol










Fuck it, let's show some more Dean :


































That beautiful crazy fucker :banderas

Let's talk about this boot Harper gave to Dean though :lenny


----------



## Wynter

Reaper has become a Roman faaaaaan


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Posting this one more time because I seriously love Dean :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck it, let's show some more Dean :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That beautiful crazy fucker :banderas
> 
> Let's talk about this boot Harper gave to Dean though :lenny


Yes Wynter... Show that Ambrose love girl :clap 










Seriously, lets talk about that GOAT sell by Ambrose of Harper's boot. :banderas
How he rolled out of the ring and flopped like a fish to the outside. YES, just YES


----------



## Reaper

WynterWarm12 said:


> Reaper has become a Roman faaaaaan


Lol. I was never not one  I always said that I like Reigns, but I hate his booking. 

He was the first one I noticed of the lot prior to the rocket they shoved up his ... just before SVS. He's always come across as a legit threat when he's in full on "I can beat any motherfucker up, just lemme at 'em" mode. I've marked for those moments like all of you. 

They nearly spoiled him for me with his booking, but I was more than happy to see how the match was booked yesterday. He did take on the three Wyatts together, but not in a way where you would think that they're no match for him. All three of them got their shots in without looking weak and that was good enough for me  

I can't remember how many times I had to clarify that that's his booking that I hate.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> That's true. But without the talent being as good as it is, they wouldn't come out looking as good as often.
> 
> Bryan selling his losses with those utter looks of desparation is not booking. His aggressiveness in the ring and constantly winning the crowd over win/loss or poor gimmick is not booking. It's his ring work and work ethic that's connecting with the crowd that they simply cannot script no matter how good they are.
> 
> Reigns standing up to three monsters, with the spots he did as well as the sheer look of determination is not booking. Ambrose going full on maniac against Bray isn't booking. It's a dedication to character. Bray writing his own scripts isn't booking. Rollins landing on his feet isn't booking.
> 
> Christian flying off the top of the booth onto Sheamus followed by Orton's spot is not booking. That's wrestling talent.
> 
> I could go on and on. Yes they know how to book the results in order to get someone over, but if the wrestlers didn't perform as expected, then the fans won't buy it plain and simple.
> 
> So I still hold to my opinion that you can only go so far with their booking ... the real show happens in the ring.


Exactly. That's why I just don't understand why people say Roman is all looks and no talent. Sure he isn't the best talker nor the best in ring talent, but he has true dedication for what he does. He WANTS to improve and he continuously does so. I don't care if someone doesn't like Roman or disagrees with his push. That's their rightful opinion, but to say he has no talent is ridiculous. 

@wynter thanks so much for posting those, gurl. On my lunch break and those were a pleasant sight for my eyes.


----------



## Vyer

WynterWarm12 said:


>


Ambrose actually bit Rowan's finger? How did I miss that? :lmao


----------



## Wynter

tylermoxreigns said:


> Seriously, lets talk about that GOAT sell by Ambrose of Harper's boot. :banderas
> How he rolled out of the ring and flopped like a fish to the outside. YES, just YES


:lmao omg his little flop once he rolled out of the ring was GOLD!

All i saw was his head and legs :lol That man oversells like a whore for real


----------



## CALΔMITY

I just can't get over Ambrose biting Harper's finger. :banderas
Crazy little shit.


----------



## Wynter

Reaper Jones said:


> Lol. I was never not one  I always said that I like Reigns, but I hate his booking.
> 
> He was the first one I noticed of the lot prior to the rocket they shoved up his ... just before SVS. He's always come across as a legit threat when he's in full on "I can beat any motherfucker up, just lemme at 'em" mode. I've marked for those moments like all of you.
> 
> They nearly spoiled him for me with his booking, but I was more than happy to see how the match was booked yesterday. He did take on the three Wyatts together, but not in a way where you would think that they're no match for him. All three of them got their shots in without looking weak and that was good enough for me
> 
> I can't remember how many times I had to clarify that that's his booking that I hate.


I know boo, I'm just poking fun at you  
I've seen your posts. I understood your frustrations lol

This match was booked perfectly. Roman was still able to look like a beast and a legit threat _without_ making Seth and Dean look weak.

Seth looked crazy amazing tonight; Mr. MVP for sure. Dean got to...well Dean :lol and he's always flawless when he's Deaning. And Roman looked like a bad ass even though he got pinned in the end.

They all looked strong and fought for their lives out in that ring.

No one would doubt any of them being able to whoop ass.

_That's_ boss booking right there .




You know I always got you Cali. Had to get some Dean up in there. People needs to appreciate what that man brings to the ring.

Boy is flawless :


----------



## Wynter

Just thought about this. But I really appreciated Roman showing vulnerability last night.

Dat expression he had when he saw all three Wyatts member slowly stalking towards him, realizing that both his mates are down and he's alone. He made you feel like the Wyatts were to be taken seriously and that he was in a bad and dangerous situation.

That although he's the powerhouse of the Shield, he still counted on Ambrose and Rollins too.

It was awesome to see the emotions cross his face before he decided to fight for his life.
Made his fight to the end feel so much bigger and special.

It was like damn, he realized he was in a no win situation, but he tried anyways.

:clap to him.

Just stirred up my feels :lol My boys felt like a team last night :banderas


----------



## -XERO-

-UNDEAD- said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/eliminationchamber/2014/the-shield-vs-the-wyatt-family-photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EPIC SHIT!*


^


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reaper Jones said:


> That's true. But without the talent being as good as it is, they wouldn't come out looking as good as often.
> 
> Bryan selling his losses with those utter looks of desparation is not booking. His aggressiveness in the ring and constantly winning the crowd over win/loss or poor gimmick is not booking. It's his ring work and work ethic that's connecting with the crowd that they simply cannot script no matter how good they are.
> 
> Reigns standing up to three monsters, with the spots he did as well as the sheer look of determination is not booking. Ambrose going full on maniac against Bray isn't booking. It's a dedication to character. Bray writing his own scripts isn't booking. Rollins landing on his feet isn't booking.
> 
> Christian flying off the top of the booth onto Sheamus followed by Orton's spot is not booking. That's wrestling talent.
> 
> I could go on and on. Yes they know how to book the results in order to get someone over, but if the wrestlers didn't perform as expected, then the fans won't buy it plain and simple.
> 
> So I still hold to my opinion that you can only go so far with their booking ... the real show happens in the ring.


Exactly. You could book a great matchup but the wrestlers have to sell the story in the ring. The look on Reigns' face when he realized that it was just him against the Wyatts was nearly heart breaking. He knew that he was going down but he was gonna give it his all.



tylermoxreigns said:


>


Love this!!!

I bet Erick backstage was like " Ambrose, did you really have to bite my finger?" :lol


----------



## Cobalt

Honestly one of the greatest tag matches I have ever seen.

Rollins was fucking out of this world, he honestly hit another level last night and has turned me into a complete mark, period. Sold well, crazy high flying moves, saw a bit more of his movset finally, no fear, took it to the Wyatts and was honestly a stand out for me.

Psycho Dean was amazing aswell, he was in crazy mode the whole match, sold everything perfectly and played his role to perfection.

Reigns showed vulnerability for once which was rare to see, he was also brilliant though, just getting better and better and a massive face run is imminent IMO.

Overall the match was insane, I was glued to the TV the whole time and was marking like a little girl half the time, will be a shame to see The Shield end. So so so much talent between the 3 of them, all in their unique ways.


----------



## -XERO-

Ugh @ me posting a photo late.

But yeah..... lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I have not seen PPV (I like and need to sleep)

But from what I've read / heard:


The Shield / Wyatt was the match of the night

Seth was huge:

Dean vanished and everybody talks about it


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Spoiler: Naked Pic's Of Shield













































































Ok i Lied But Still Almost As Good


----------



## Wynter

I tried to start some Roman love by applauding his vulnerability last night, but that didn't work :lol 

Someone mark out for Reigns with me damn it


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> Spoiler: Naked Pic's Of Shield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i Lied But Still Almost As Good


Best nudes I've ever seen.




WynterWarm12 said:


> I tried to start some Roman love by applauding his vulnerability last night, but that didn't work :lol
> 
> Someone mark out for Reigns with me damn it


Oh I definitely applaud Roman for everything he put into the match, but the vulnerability in his character that he displayed... :banderas
I got so emotionally invested with him as well as Dean and Seth. Not that my opinion is the be all and end all, but really (for people in general) that is something a no-talent hack cannot do.


----------



## DareDevil

RaneGaming said:


> Spoiler: Naked Pic's Of Shield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i Lied But Still Almost As Good


Thank you Rane.


----------



## -XERO-

WynterWarm12 said:


> I tried to start some Roman love by applauding his vulnerability last night, but that didn't work :lol
> 
> Someone mark out for Reigns with me damn it




















*#SwagOffTheCharts*


----------



## Wynter

:lol thank you guys.

So kind


----------



## CALΔMITY

Okay time for Dean craziness and idc if it's been posted before. :banderas


















So fucking amazing.


----------



## Reaper

Calahart said:


> I got so emotionally invested with him as well as Dean and Seth. Not that my opinion is the be all and end all, but really (for people in general) that is something a no-talent hack cannot do.


I'm with you guys/gals all the way. I felt it too at the very end. Especially when Cole alluded to karma. I wouldn't have noticed if he hadn't pointed it out and that's the kind of classic storytelling I know that the WWE is capable of and had been missing the last few months. (Hence the bitching).

They were completely in control of the show and displayed their greatness in terms of booking and storytelling. 

Reigns' fightback was epic. He's had several booked defining moments in his career thus far, but he transcended even the greatness of his booking last night with a tremendous showing of character, determination. 

That's a testament to his acting ability in the ring. I expect great storytelling from him in the future. 

Of course, none of this would've been possible had they not booked Bray and the Wyatts just as strongly. 

When Bray billed this as a "war", I rolled my eyes at the exaggerated expression of a typical mid-card match. But then after the match, I was like "man, I just witnessed a war". The more I replay it in my head, the greater it becomes. 

Stuff of legends right there.


----------



## CarolinaCoog

I was really surprised at the number of people in the PPV thread that were complaining about "Super Reigns" or whatever. I thought the spot where he muscled out of the Sister Abigail was the highlight of the PPV. It was a goosebumps moment for me, which hardly ever happens anymore. And I'm not even a huge Shield fan. They played that perfectly, a lot like they did the ending of the Shield/Rhodes match at Battleground. Reigns is a superstar, dude's gonna be huge if he stays healthy and doesn't piss off anybody backstage.


----------



## rockdig1228

Reaper Jones said:


> Match choreography credit is 100% the wrestlers in the ring. This is where they're free to tell their own story. Only the ending is scripted and a ballpark time is given to them. Referees have an ear piece where they're being told what to do from the bookers to control the time depending on how hot or cold the crowd is which they simply communicate to the wrestlers in the ring and that's when they go into ending mode.


That's not enitrely true - there are agents assigned for each match in the back who have some influence on how the match is structured and even certain spots. But you're right for the most part, and I'd say 90% or more of what we see in the ring is up to the wrestlers themselves. Nitpicking sure, but not everything we see in the ring was the idea of the performers.

Regardless, the match last night was pure brilliance and everybody stepped up their game. You could tell all of them were in the mode of "No one is topping what we do tonight" - Ambrose, Rollins & Harper especially got to let loose and ramp up their performances. Great work by all involved, can't wait to see how they handle everything from here on out.


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> I have not seen PPV (I like and need to sleep)
> 
> But from what I've read / heard:
> 
> 
> The Shield / Wyatt was the match of the night
> 
> Seth was huge:
> 
> Dean vanished and everybody talks about it




1.) The match was good and IN MY OPINION Match of the Night but, one could legitimately argue the chamber was Match of the Night and have a legit argument.

2.) Seth looked good here. I know people here hate this but he reminds of Jeff Hardy a lot.

3. Dean leaving should be part of the Roman vs. Dean drama. Hopefully WWE does something with this.

I'd add this

4.) Roman Reigns was the man again. He was pushed like Superman dominating all three members of The Wyatt's single handidly until the numbers game caught up with him. 

As far as our boys of The Shield goes here is what it looks like came out of the match.

1.) Seth can do cool moves but couldn't handle two of the Wyatts. As he got dominated and put through the table when left with two Wyatts.

2.) Ambrose can go nuts but couldn't handle Bray Wyatt by himself.

3.) Reigns is a monster who handle all three members of The Wyatts as long as he could but didn't get any help from his weaker teammates.

It's crazy because I'm all for The Reigns monster push and I thought last night might've been the most monstrous he's been pushed most monstrous of all. Yeah he took a loss but it was 3 on 1 and it makes his teammates look bad by not being there for him.


----------



## Killmonger

Roman's facial expressions when he realized he was alone were fucking awesome.

(Y)


----------



## Reaper

rockdig1228 said:


> *That's not enitrely true - there are agents assigned for each match in the back who have some influence on how the match is structured and even certain spots. *But you're right for the most part, and I'd say 90% or more of what we see in the ring is up to the wrestlers themselves. Nitpicking sure, but not everything we see in the ring was the idea of the performers.
> 
> Regardless, the match last night was pure brilliance and everybody stepped up their game. You could tell all of them were in the mode of "No one is topping what we do tonight" - Ambrose, Rollins & Harper especially got to let loose and ramp up their performances. Great work by all involved, can't wait to see how they handle everything from here on out.


This is something that's new to me, so I'm assuming that it's a more recent development? 

I grew up watching in an era where wrestlers had way too much of an ego to be told what they would say in the ring let alone have their actual performance structured. But I can see it being really beneficial in a case like this one.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> I'm with you guys/gals all the way. I felt it too at the very end. Especially when Cole alluded to karma. I wouldn't have noticed if he hadn't pointed it out and that's the kind of classic storytelling I know that the WWE is capable of and had been missing the last few months. (Hence the bitching).
> 
> They were completely in control of the show and displayed their greatness in terms of booking and storytelling.
> 
> Reigns' fightback was epic. He's had several booked defining moments in his career thus far, but he transcended even the greatness of his booking last night with a tremendous showing of character, determination.
> 
> That's a testament to his acting ability in the ring. I expect great storytelling from him in the future.
> 
> Of course, none of this would've been possible had they not booked Bray and the Wyatts just as strongly.
> 
> When Bray billed this as a "war", I rolled my eyes at the exaggerated expression of a typical mid-card match. But then after the match, I was like "man, I just witnessed a war". The more I replay it in my head, the greater it becomes.
> 
> Stuff of legends right there.


Agreed. Even though I represent with Dean, I am a mark for all three of those boys. I've even grown more mark-ish towards the Wyatts after this as well. I already appreciated what Bray brought to the table, but Rowan and Harper really impressed me. I have no doubts that both parties will be a success. This wasn't even wrestlemania, the grandest stage of them all, and I have a feeling it will go down in the wrestling history books; something that will be talked about for years to come. I'm so proud of those boys.


----------



## Killmonger

Reaper Jones said:


> This is something that's new to me, so I'm assuming that it's a more recent development?
> 
> I grew up watching in an era where wrestlers had way too much of an ego to be told what they would say in the ring let alone have their actual *performance structured*. But I can see it being really beneficial in a case like this one.


I think Arn Anderson is responsible for that nowadays.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> I tried to start some Roman love by applauding his vulnerability last night, but that didn't work :lol
> 
> Someone mark out for Reigns with me damn it


Reigns put it down last night :banderas :banderas

Get out of here with that 'no talent' crap. All of that hate must taste bitter.

His facial expressions sold the intensity of the match so well :mark:

He looked damn good in the match. Like if he belonged there, none of that rookie or 'green' foolishness :cheer :cheer

You can hate on him but he ain't gonna stop getting better .

Bow down bitches!!!!













Is that good enough Wynter?


----------



## Reaper

tbp82 said:


> It's crazy because I'm all for The Reigns monster push and I thought last night might've been the most monstrous he's been pushed most monstrous of all. Yeah he took a loss but it was 3 on 1 and it makes his teammates look bad by not being there for him.


I'm usually one of the first to criticize the weaker booking of the other two, but last night seemed perfectly fine to me for once. 

Bray went into this match after pinning Bryan clean so him taking out Ambrose on his own off camera doesn't make Ambrose look weak to me. They could've booked a major spot while they were in the crowd, but that would've taken a lot of time and couldn't have been booked without disrupting the pace. So I'll give them a pass on that one. 

Rollins was taken out by as many Wyatts as it took to take our Reigns so that worked for me as well. 

It was a methodical desssimation of the Shield and the match did not come across as lazy booking at any stage in the major moments. 

It was as near perfection as you can get in the WWE. Probably more so than seen in a few decades.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I just saw the match

*Spectacular*:clap:clap:clap

The atmosphere around the match, the crowd, the match, everything.

Loved that the three members showed their best:

*Seth:* his athletic power

*Roman:* the power (but I still do not care know about him :$)

*Dean:* the character and his craziness and unpredictability (which makes the story to be interessant)

I doubt it was on purpose :side: but this match made ​​me want to watch Dean vs Bray in the future :.

Before I wanted Dean vs Bray because of possible promos, now I want to see everything (history, match, characters, everything). 


And I want to know what happened to Dean.


----------



## Reaper

SóniaPortugal said:


> I doubt it was on purpose :side: but this match made ​​me want to watch Dean vs Bray in the future :.
> Before I wanted to see because of possible promos, now I want to see everything (history, match, characters, everything).
> 
> 
> And I want to know what happened to Dean.


It was posted in this thread earlier. He was literally flat on his stomach in what looked like a parking lot. Seemed like a fan posted the pic. 

You're not the only one wanting a Bray / Ambrose feud. But at this point Bray has been booked so far ahead of Ambrose that that feud's not happening. Maybe in a year or so if they invest in Ambrose after the Shield breakup. 

It could've been a feud for Bray before he got his hands on Cena, but probably had to be sacrificed due to shortage of time. They wasted far too much of Wyatt's time on Bryan and The Shield on Punk when the feud between these two factions could've really happened where we could've had promos, singles matches leading up to this epic match.


----------



## truk83

They need to take this Dean Ambrose disappearing thing somewhere. It should start the angle that is the split of The Shield. Rollins and Reigns become the face tag team for some time until Dean splits them up. That is what truly expresses Dean's mastermind, mind fuck kind of thinking. Dean only does interviews for weeks from a yacht, hotel balconies, hot tubs etc. Living the life because The Authority gave him some time off to clear his head. Perhaps have HHH and his wife explain why they gave Dean time off, but then decide that they don't have to explain themselves. They know what's best for their talent and that's all the fans, Seth, and Roman need to know.

Essentially I would have The Usos begin having matches with Rollins and Reigns. This sets up a situation where Dean exposes Reigns relation with The Usos. For weeks this goes on from the titantron. Dean gets into both if not all four superstars heads including the Usos. The matches between The Usos and Rollins/Reigns get nastier and nastier. At some point Seth begins to question Reigns motives after he finds him talking, or "catching up" with The Usos backstage. This could possibly happen after a loss. Reigns is playing the face who can handle getting pinned, but Rollins is getting all pissed and over competitive with Dean getting inside his head.

Then there is footage of Dean being with his new gf AJ, and that freaks out Seth because Roman Reigns starts talking with Tamina. However Rollins doesn't know that it's strictly business between Roman and Tamina. Rollins realizes that AJ and Tamina are enemies, but in fact friends. This causes him to be vulnerable and that's when Dean attacks him. Seth becomes the instant babyface. Dean takes another step in developing his heel character. A solid feud with Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose would make sense.


----------



## SubZero3:16

CarolinaCoog said:


> I was really surprised at the number of people in the PPV thread that were complaining about "Super Reigns" or whatever. I thought the spot where he muscled out of the Sister Abigail was the highlight of the PPV. It was a goosebumps moment for me, which hardly ever happens anymore. And I'm not even a huge Shield fan. They played that perfectly, a lot like they did the ending of the Shield/Rhodes match at Battleground. Reigns is a superstar, dude's gonna be huge if he stays healthy and doesn't piss off anybody backstage.


I didn't see any Super Reigns per say. I saw a guy with enough gumption to take on 3 guys but ultimately failed. He had a lot of heart but it wasn't enough without his teammates. Super booking to me is like one guy beating six guys single handedly oh wait....


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh they're definitely taking Dean's disappearance somewhere further. The obvious way would be for Roman to confront Dean about that on raw, but at the same time I figured the obvious route after the rumble would be Roman to confront Dean for prematurely trying to eliminate him. That didn't happen. We'll just have to wait and see.



SubZero3:16 said:


> I didn't see any Super Reigns per say. I saw a guy with enough gumption to take on 3 guys but ultimately failed. He had a lot of heart but it wasn't enough without his teammates. Super booking to me is like one guy beating six guys single handedly oh wait....


Some people are just embarrassed that Roman keeps proving them wrong and so (rather than admit defeat) naturally they scrape and claw for anything to use against him. :lol It's sad, but whattaya do eh?


----------



## Deadpoolite

Fantastic match. Everybody came out looking better than when they went into the match. 

I do wonder if that table spot was improvised based on the "we want tables" chants.

As for what happens next, I think I'd like to see Roman come out tonight and seize the Reins of the Shield, becoming the leader of the group. He needs to lay the law down on Ambrose, who despite the whole equal members talk has always considered himself the leader of the group. Roman needs to challenge that, causing some tension between the two. Ambrose backs down, but that's only because he's made up his mind to betray the group and set out on his own. Ideally setting up for a Triple Threat match at WMXXX. But if they want to keep the group going a bit longer with Reigns as the recognized leader, with a possible face turn for the group, I'm fine with that.


----------



## rockdig1228

Reaper Jones said:


> This is something that's new to me, so I'm assuming that it's a more recent development?
> 
> I grew up watching in an era where wrestlers had way too much of an ego to be told what they would say in the ring let alone have their actual performance structured. But I can see it being really beneficial in a case like this one.





Seven said:


> I think Arn Anderson is responsible for that nowadays.


It's not really all that recent - they're called 'agents' now, but plenty of guys (Austin, Jericho, etc) have told stories about people like Pat Patterson or Michael Hayes coming up with spots or finishes for matches. Nowadays, agents include guys like Arn Anderson, Dean Malenko, Mike Rotunda, Fit Finlay, Jamie Noble... there's probably a bunch more, but you get the point.

And like you said, I do think it's beneficial for the most part, especially in multi-man matches. But I'd be willing to bet that some guys get more rope than others, depending on experience or aptitude. For example, I recall Punk saying that in his MITB match with Cena, they went out for the match only with the finish prepared in advance. Punk mentioned how that kinda frustrating for the production guys, since they like to know certain spots in advance so they can have camera guys in the right place. So yeah, sometimes it's all improvised, but I'd say that happens less often nowadays than it used to occur.


----------



## Reaper

SubZero3:16 said:


> I didn't see any Super Reigns per say. I saw a guy with enough gumption to take on 3 guys but ultimately failed. He had a lot of heart but it wasn't enough without his teammates. *Super booking to me is like one guy beating six guys single handedly oh wait...*.


Why not 5  

*wink


----------



## CarolinaCoog

SubZero3:16 said:


> I didn't see any Super Reigns per say. I saw a guy with enough gumption to take on 3 guys but ultimately failed. He had a lot of heart but it wasn't enough without his teammates. Super booking to me is like one guy beating six guys single handedly oh wait....


I didn't see any Super Reigns at all. If they would've had the Wyatts just mow him down the second he was alone, it would've been anticlimactic after such a brilliant match. Having him fight back like that, show vulnerability, hit a few spots, and ultimately lose was the PERFECT way to handle it. He still looks beastly, he's even further over with the fans, and it keeps the Wyatts momentum in tact.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Reaper Jones said:


> It was posted in this thread earlier. He was literally flat on his stomach in what looked like a parking lot. Seemed like a fan posted the pic.
> 
> You're not the only one wanting a Bray / Ambrose feud. But at this point Bray has been booked so far ahead of Ambrose that that feud's not happening. Maybe in a year or so if they invest in Ambrose after the Shield breakup.
> 
> It could've been a feud for Bray before he got his hands on Cena, but probably had to be sacrificed due to shortage of time. They wasted far too much of Wyatt's time on Bryan and The Shield on Punk when the feud between these two factions could've really happened where we could've had promos, singles matches leading up to this epic match.



I've seen the picture. 
But some piece of the puzzle is missing.

Dean vanishing will lead to something.
We saw what happened with Seth and Roman, but we did not saw what really happened to Dean.
We only have a photo (taken by a fan (?))

During the match there was clearly Dean vs Bray. 
I know Bray have a match with John Cena (which I will be happy with :cheer)


----------



## Asenath

Reaper Jones said:


> Ambrose isn't supremely gifted in the ring, but he more than makes up for it with his mic skills and character.


I would not say this, at all. Dean Ambrose is the _good_ version of what Randy Orton is supposed to be - a methodical, old school heel wrestler. He doesn't do big spots, but he has a style and a pace developed for maximum drama.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> Why not 5
> 
> *wink


They were all heavily weakened. :draper2




Asenath said:


> I would not say this, at all. Dean Ambrose is the _good_ version of what Randy Orton is supposed to be - a methodical, old school heel wrestler. He doesn't do big spots, but he has a style and a pace developed for maximum drama.


Yeah agreed. He is definitely capable of doing some interesting stuff in his own right. He just isn't outrageous like Seth is and I mean outrageous in a good way.


----------



## Reaper

rockdig1228 said:


> It's not really all that recent - they're called 'agents' now, but plenty of guys (Austin, Jericho, etc) have told stories about people like Pat Patterson or Michael Hayes coming up with spots or finishes for matches. Nowadays, agents include guys like Arn Anderson, Dean Malenko, Mike Rotunda, Fit Finlay, Jamie Noble... there's probably a bunch more, but you get the point.
> 
> And like you said, I do think it's beneficial for the most part, especially in multi-man matches. But I'd be willing to bet that some guys get more rope than others, depending on experience or aptitude. For example, I recall Punk saying that in his MITB match with Cena, they went out for the match only with the finish prepared in advance. Punk mentioned how that kinda frustrating for the production guys, since they like to know certain spots in advance so they can have camera guys in the right place. So yeah, sometimes it's all improvised, but I'd say that happens less often nowadays than it used to occur.


Structure is always better than free reign in my opinion. I agree that some spots and matches do come across as a lot more choreographed than others, but that's just fine imo. It's better production and storytelling when the wrestlers and cameras are in the perfect spots (as they were for pretty much all of the 6-man match last night). 

It seemed like everything came together perfectly. The cameras did an amazing job, the cuts were fluid and perfectly timed and even Cole was on absolute fire. They were definitely at the top of their game. 

I've already shared my thoughts on the production values of the closing in the Bryan thread so I won't repeat them there. The closing was masterful TV production. WWE at its finest.


----------



## Jammy

Ambrose is GOAT, Rollins is GOAT, Reigns is probably the most overrated worker in the company right now, apart from maybe Ziggler. He's getting that super push though, so I can keep bitching for a looong time.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Asenath said:


> I would not say this, at all. Dean Ambrose is the _good_ version of what Randy Orton is supposed to be - a methodical, old school heel wrestler. He doesn't do big spots, but he has a style and a pace developed for maximum drama.



This 
He tells the story


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> Okay time for Dean craziness and idc if it's been posted before. :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fucking amazing.


Fuck. Fuck. Fuck. Fuck. *Fuuuuuuuck. *

:banderas 
:banderas 
:banderas

He looks like such a babe here too. 
DAT NECK VEIN
DEM BABY BLUES
DAT EARRING
BYE


----------



## CALΔMITY

Jammy said:


> Reigns is probably the most overrated worker in the company right now, apart from maybe Ziggler. He's getting that super push though, so I can keep bitching for a looong time.














tylermoxreigns said:


> Fuck. Fuck. Fuck. Fuck. *Fuuuuuuuck. *
> 
> :banderas
> :banderas
> :banderas
> 
> He looks like such a babe here too.
> DAT NECK VEIN
> DEM BABY BLUES
> DAT EARRING
> BYE


Much agreed.


----------



## SubZero3:16

CarolinaCoog said:


> I didn't see any Super Reigns at all. If they would've had the Wyatts just mow him down the second he was alone, it would've been anticlimactic after such a brilliant match. Having him fight back like that, show vulnerability, hit a few spots, and ultimately lose was the PERFECT way to handle it. He still looks beastly, he's even further over with the fans, and it keeps the Wyatts momentum in tact.


Exactly. :clap



Calahart said:


> Some people are just embarrassed that Roman keeps proving them wrong and so (rather than admit defeat) naturally they scrape and claw for anything to use against him. :lol It's sad, but whattaya do eh?


It's getting pretty pathetic at this point :lol


----------



## Reaper

Asenath said:


> I would not say this, at all. Dean Ambrose is the _good_ version of what Randy Orton is supposed to be - a methodical, old school heel wrestler. He doesn't do big spots, but he has a style and a pace developed for maximum drama.


Old school is also a little outdated which works against him at this point in the ring. 

The WWE's recent trend of fast-paced spot-filled matches makes Ambrose stand out too much as working against the flow of what the fans are buying these days. 

This is why I'm suggesting that they should really highlight his character and storytelling abilities more than what he can do in the ring so that they make up for what the fans consider not as entertaining these days. 

I personally love his style, looks, maniacal nature and technical expertise in wrestling as a heel ... the universe as a whole however have a completely different set of expectations and rules they judge someone by.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> It's getting pretty pathetic at this point :lol


Yeah. They can just refer to miss Mariah C up above.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I like The Shield entrance
But I am in love The Wyatt Family entrance, can I marry with her? 

I hope that one day one crowd sing the song 
I'd sing if I were on the show


----------



## CALΔMITY

Pyro's face when









:banderas

God I marked out so hard at that moment.


Also:



























:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cult0fPersonality

The Shield will definitely disband. Reign and Dean will fight, and Seth just stay in between them,struggling to pick sides.


----------



## jcmmnx

Phenomenal Clash said:


> You do realize he's getting those pops based of his booking, right? The fans didn't naturally gravitate towards him, the writers/bookers basically said "Hey, cheer for this guy, people", and the fans followed suit.


Yeah just like they do for Bootista oh wait:lol.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:


Bray touched Seth's butt and Dean went HAM on him after that :lol:lol

They're so many different things in this match to look at.


----------



## tbp82

SubZero3:16 said:


> Exactly. :clap
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting pretty pathetic at this point :lol


You and I agree 99.9% of the time when it comes to Roman Reigns. I'm one for a Roman superpush. I feel he's got more potential than any other wrestler in the WWE. I also don't think that a superpush is a bad thing. What Roman did last night to The Wyatts was a SuperReigns moment. Think about it they had no problem beating down Bryan and Cena in the chamber but our boy handled them easy. He broke sister abagail. He had the match won but didn't get any help from his weaker teammates. Also, there's a big difference between taking out The Rhodes and Rey Mysterio in Survivor Series and being just as dominant against The Wyatts. It was "SuperReigns" and I loved it.


----------



## Bearodactyl

I honestly LOVE how drawn out this breakup is. None of that Titus vs Darren best friends one day, enemies the next, nonsense. They fight, they make up, but it leaves cracks, and one day things are just gonna go past the point of no repair.. but BECAUSE it's been so drawn out, you never can be sure if THIS is the day one of them truly snaps. Great ****ing booking. Period.

Also, has anyone by any chance seen a gif of Ambrose (right after he first broke up the pin-attempt on Rollins, and then got big booted in the face to the outside by Harper) trying to stay on his feet but failing on the outside of the ring? That shit was hilarious...


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> You and I agree 99.9% of the time when it comes to Roman Reigns. I'm one for a Roman superpush. I feel he's got more potential than any other wrestler in the WWE. I also don't think that a superpush is a bad thing. What Roman did last night to The Wyatts was a SuperReigns moment. Think about it they had no problem beating down Bryan and Cena in the chamber but our boy handled them easy. He broke sister abagail. He had the match won but didn't get any help from his weaker teammates. Also, there's a big difference between taking out The Rhodes and Rey Mysterio in Survivor Series and being just as dominant against The Wyatts. It was "SuperReigns" and I loved it.


Seth and Dean maybe weaker in strength but they are stronger in technical ability which in my opinion ranks higher than brute strength. However, I don't want him pushed to the main event just yet. He's got plenty of years left to give the WWE, he doesn't need main event this year especially with Batista floating around. He was different because of being a typical heel and run when the odds are against him, he stood up and faced them even if he knew that he was beaten. Rollins did the same thing in the 11 on 3 gauntlet match. I honestly think that the shield went tweener mode last night. Can't wait for tonight. :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Bray touched Seth's butt and Dean went HAM on him after that :lol:lol
> 
> They're so many different things in this match to look at.


Ambrollins was real last night.


















I can just watch this over and over again. This, and the gif of Dean biting Harper's finger. :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

You know, I think as good as The Shield have been since their debut, this was individually, their best performance. All three of them- Dean, Seth, Roman never looked better in any other match since their debut.

Dean's been called insane and all, but barring a few moments here and there, he was showing more of his cocky side rather than the unstable one. Last night, he really felt like The Lunatic Fringe of the Shield, as Cole calls him.

Reigns has had career defining moments in SvS and the Rumble, but all around, his performance last night was his best so far. Showed so much range. From being a dominating badass, to falling victim to the Numbers game, something that The Shield used to do so often. And his last stand, defiant yet his expressions told the story that he knew he was going down. Amazing.

And Rollins well, nothing more to be said. He was simply untouchable last night. All this time, being somewhat forgotten to the casuals. Boy did he make everyone take notice. Simply on another level. Busted out a few moves he hadn't used yet and that's all it took for the crowd to go insane, he made that babyface connection with the Minneapolis crowd instantly.

Also, as a team, it was The Shield's best teamwork we've ever seen in a match. They always do the quick tags, but the way they did it last night with Harper or Rowan in their corner. The way Ambrose jumped onto Bray to save Seth, the absence of Dean's signature "dance" moves or Rollins' taunting their opponents as they all realized this was serious. Great psychology, great storytelling, great booking, everything was perfect.


----------



## xOptix

tbp82 said:


> He had the match won but didn't get any help from his weaker teammates.


Weak? Maybe Ambrose a bit (there's a pic of him flat on his face in the parking lot after going mano e mano with Bray), but certainly not Rollins.

Rollins was put through the announce table while Reigns recovered on the other side of the floor after a fall away slam by Rowan.

Weak? Surely you jest!


----------



## tbp82

SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth and Dean maybe weaker in strength but they are stronger in technical ability which in my opinion ranks higher than brute strength. However, I don't want him pushed to the main event just yet. He's got plenty of years left to give the WWE, he doesn't need main event this year especially with Batista floating around. He was different because of being a typical heel and run when the odds are against him, he stood up and faced them even if he knew that he was beaten. Rollins did the same thing in the 11 on 3 gauntlet match. I honestly think that the shield went tweener mode last night. Can't wait for tonight. :mark:


When I say "Superman Push" I don't mean push to the main event I mean just dominant. Ultimate Warrior held the IC Title from Summerslam to Wrestlemania and that was a 8 month Superman Push with him being in the Main Event only in tag matches. I am not one of the people who believe that being the "World Champion" is the only push or validation someone can get. If Reigns wins a mid-card title and continues to run through the roster for the next year for me that's still a Superman Push.


----------



## tbp82

xOptix said:


> Weak? Maybe Ambrose a bit (there's a pic of him flat on his face in the parking lot after going mano e mano with Bray), but certainly not Rollins.
> 
> Rollins was put through the announce table while Reigns recovered on the other side of the floor after a fall away slam by Rowan.
> 
> Weak? Surely you jest!



Not at all. It once again looked like Reigns had to do all the work. I've heard it from to many casuals already. Reigns would've won if he had better teammates blah blah not saying I agree with it just telling like it is.


----------



## CALΔMITY

This manip omg... :banderas


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Jammy said:


> Ambrose is GOAT, Rollins is GOAT, *Reigns is probably the most overrated worker in the company right now, apart from maybe Ziggler.* He's getting that super push though, so I can keep bitching for a looong time.


DAFAQ? Let the haters begin.. Roman is amazing, plain and simple. :mark:














"BITCH its mine" :mark::mark:


----------



## What A Maneuver

Calahart said:


> Okay time for Dean craziness and idc if it's been posted before. :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fucking amazing.


I've watched the match twice, but this confrontation between Bray and Dean I have watched maybe a dozen times. Just that hurt, unhinged, pissed off look on Dean's face while Bray is getting inside his head, just... :mark: It also doesn't hurt that I would nail both of them. Yep, call me crazy, but I would do Bray Wyatt. Talent and charisma do it for me.


----------



## Mr. I

The Shield have had a great run, and if they end now with a Triple Threat between the three of them (which is really a destined match), they will have exploded while they were hot instead of growing stale or tired. HOWEVER, if Bryan ends up being in the WM main event match, then I don't know what will happen, because they won't put two Triple Threat matches on the show.


----------



## jamal.

Watched this match like ten times lol.


----------



## CALΔMITY

What A Maneuver said:


> I've watched the match twice, but this confrontation between Bray and Dean I have watched maybe a dozen times. Just that hurt, unhinged, pissed off look on Dean's face while Bray is getting inside his head, just... :mark: It also doesn't hurt that I would nail both of them. Yep, call me crazy, but I would do Bray Wyatt. Talent and charisma do it for me.


I can't say I'd do Bray, but I won't judge. Honest.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Calahart said:


> I can't say I'd do Bray, but I won't judge. Honest.


Thanks :lol It's not like I've thought about it too much, but if someone asked me, I'd be like, "Definitely." I like people with a lot going on upstairs. Hence my fascination with Ambrose.


----------



## Jacare

Looks like Rollins is going to get lost in the break-up that's inevitable. The Shield seems to be all about Reigns and Ambrose now.


----------



## Reaper

Complaining about Reigns tonight is pretty much unwarranted. He was excellent and did the job to absolute perfection. No complaints from me. I want more and I can't wait to see him come back from this. WWE wanted his wins to make him look legit and to me he looked way more legit taking the loss. That's called winning the crowd and that's a rare talent on its own. Doesn't need crazy spots or super mic skills when you can tell a fantastic story with your face and body.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Shield vs Wyatts was EPIC!!!!

Seriously the best match from the entire ppv, and was it just me or was it one of the very few matches that didn't get any cm punk chants?? I'm so happy that they are still together 




















I'm gonna join the raw chat tonight bitches :mark: I can't wait, would anybody be so kind to pm me a link of the chat and of a live stream please? I'm gonna go really early to bed so I can wake up at 2 am to watch live.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Stop creating confusion because nobody in this match was seen as "weak".
I am against the Roman Superpush (he is not ready).
But in this match who looked the best was Seth and people are talking about that.
Everyone is talking about how Seth was awesome
And that Dean is crazy and they are worried about him.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> Complaining about Reigns tonight is pretty much unwarranted. He was excellent and did the job to absolute perfection. No complaints from me. I want more and I can't wait to see him come back from this. WWE wanted his wins to make him look legit and to me he looked way more legit taking the loss. That's called winning the crowd and that's a rare talent on its own. Doesn't need crazy spots or super mic skills *when you can tell a fantastic story with your face and body*.


In essence, isn't that what wrestling is about? :lol



psycho bunny said:


> Shield vs Wyatts was EPIC!!!!
> 
> Seriously the best match from the entire ppv, and was it just me or was it one of the very few matches that didn't get any cm punk chants?? I'm so happy that they are still together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna join the raw chat tonight bitches :mark: I can't wait, would anybody be so kind to pm me a link of the chat and of a live stream please? I'm gonna go really early to bed so I can wake up at 2 am to watch live.


Just bookmark http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice It's always going to be in there. watchwrestling.net is where I tend to go for my livestreams.

I've been in such a draw mood. I feel like showing off.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

The crowd says it all..they were going nuts even just having the promo pop up on the screen last night. I love how much love they get for the individual tag ins too..amazing :mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> In essence, isn't that what wrestling is about? :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Just bookmark http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice It's always going to be in there. watchwrestling.net is where I tend to go for my livestreams.
> 
> I've been in such a draw mood. I feel like showing off.


Looks great Caly (Y) Thanks for the stream. I know this is gonna sound like really really stupid but, how do you bookmark something? I don't even know the meaning of the word and I can't even seem to find a translation of it. I can't wait for raw tonight :mark: I haven't been this excited in ages.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Calahart said:


>


That's awesome Calahart!:yum:


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> Stop creating confusion because nobody in this match was seen as "weak".
> I am against the Roman Superpush (he is not ready).
> But in this match who looked the best was Seth and people are talking about that.
> Everyone is talking about how Seth was awesome
> And that Dean is crazy and they are worried about him.


How is creating confusion. Everybody I've talked to that seen the match has been raving about Reigns dominating the three Wyatts and almost having them by himself and saying they wished he had better partners. Keep in mind the people I'm talking to are not people who frequent wrestling sites other than things like WWE.com. 

Nobody I've talked to outside of this board is talking about Seth.

Actually they are talking about how he got destroyed through the table

They think Dean left Roman high and dry on purpose.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

psycho bunny said:


> I know this is gonna sound like really really stupid but, how do you bookmark something?.


If you click Favorites on the menu tab at the top you can add to favorites. Make sure you are at the main URL link. (I'm on a PC right now) I think MAC there is a bookmark star tab


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> Looks great Caly (Y) Thanks for the stream. I know this is gonna sound like really really stupid but, how do you bookmark something? I don't even know the meaning of the word and I can't even seem to find a translation of it. I can't wait for raw tonight :mark: I haven't been this excited in ages.


What browser do you use? If you use firefox, there should be a star symbol at the end of the URL box. That is a shortcut to bookmark a page. A bookmark is a placeholder to help you go back to something you have seen previously. You can also right click on a page and firefox will have bookmark as an option. I don't know how this works on other browsers, though.



dizzylizzy87 said:


> That's awesome Calahart!:yum:


Thanks Dizzy and Bummy.


----------



## Reaper

Calahart said:


> In essence, isn't that what wrestling is about? :lol


Booking. WWE tries to do it through over-booking stuff that overshadows the real stuff or gets people involved in stuff where they just don't have the chemistry or interest to give it their all.

Take Orton/Cena Unification and Punk post Summerslam ... they tried to tell stories through booking which was terrible even though the wrestlers tried the best they could, but they just couldn't overcome the bad booking.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

The reactions to Dean vanishing are hilarious :lol:lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> Booking. WWE tries to do it through over-booking stuff that overshadows the real stuff or gets people involved in stuff where they just don't have the chemistry or interest to give it their all.


Eh? I was mostly just responding to the bolded part. I guess I should have said something more like "Isn't that what it _should_ be all about?" or something along those lines. Maybe I'm just tired so that's why I'm not so comprehensive. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

dizzylizzy87 said:


> If you click Favorites on the menu tab at the top you can add to favorites. Make sure you are at the main URL link. (I'm on a PC right now) I think MAC there is a bookmark star tab





Calahart said:


> What browser do you use? If you use firefox, there should be a star symbol at the end of the URL box. That is a shortcut to bookmark a page. A bookmark is a placeholder to help you go back to something you have seen previously. You can also right click on a page and firefox will have bookmark as an option. I don't know how this works on other browsers, though.
> 
> 
> Thanks Dizzy and Bummy.


Your welcome  I understand now, god my English sucks fpalm. Anybody as excited for raw as I am? :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> Your welcome  I understand now, god my English sucks fpalm. Anybody as excited for raw as I am? :mark:


It's totally fine. I'm glad you understood. :lmao I'm tired and I tend to add more detail than necessary to my explanations in general. Of course I'm excited! :mark: I've still got the magic from last night pumping through me. :mark: :mark:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> How is creating confusion. Everybody I've talked to that seen the match has been raving about Reigns dominating the three Wyatts and almost having them by himself and saying they wished he had better partners. Keep in mind the people I'm talking to are not people who frequent wrestling sites other than things like WWE.com.
> 
> Nobody I've talked to outside of this board is talking about Seth.
> 
> Actually they are talking about how he got destroyed through the table
> 
> They think Dean left Roman high and dry on purpose.



I have not heard anyone say that Roman is superior to Seth/Dean after last night match.
I heard a lot praise to Seth saying he was MVP of the match.
And only here I heard that people thought what you said about the match.

I have not spoken to everyone in the world.
You spoke?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> It's totally fine. I'm glad you understood. :lmao I'm tired and I tend to add more detail than necessary to my explanations in general. Of course I'm excited! :mark: I've still got the magic from last night pumping through me. :mark: :mark:


Seriously I really want this feud to continue its some of the best shit I've seen in years :mark:


----------



## Reaper

Calahart said:


> Eh? I was mostly just responding to the bolded part. I guess I should have said something more like "Isn't that what it _should_ be all about?" or something along those lines. Maybe I'm just tired so that's why I'm not so comprehensive. :lol


I tend to have too many thoughts as I post stuff so a lot of them actually don't get across the way they're supposed to


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> I tend to have too many thoughts as I post stuff so a lot of them actually don't get across the way they're supposed to


Same. Sometimes I find myself editing my posts like 20 times and before I can make the final edit someone quotes it the way I still didn't intend for it to be. :argh: Just gotta go with the flow after that point.


----------



## SubZero3:16

just rewatched the match in its entirety










In the beginning before the bell rung Bray was taunting Dean by asking him " Are you the errand boy?" :lol

Harper giving Bray the thumbs up signal that shield uses when they are about to triple power bomb someone :mark:

The look of shock on Bray's face when Reigns broke the Sister Abigail hold :mark:

In my opinion all 6 guys seem to understand their character fully and embodies them well in the ring

The announcers sounded legit excited when calling the match. Even Lawler sounded as if he was paying attention :banderas

MOTY candidate for sure!!!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> just rewatched the match in its entirety
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the beginning before the bell rung Bray was taunting Dean by asking him " Are you the errand boy?" :lol
> 
> Harper giving Bray the thumbs up signal that shield uses when they are about to triple power bomb someone :mark:
> 
> The look of shock on Bray's face when Reigns broke the Sister Abigail hold :mark:
> 
> In my opinion all 6 guys seem to understand their character fully and embodies them well in the ring
> 
> The announcers sounded legit excited when calling the match. Even Lawler sounded as if he was paying attention :banderas
> 
> MOTY candidate for sure!!!


The announcers did quite a decent job for a change, also :lmao at bray's face somebody should turn that into a smiley.


----------



## WhyMe123

Serh Rollins is very charismatic. He connects with the crowd and has the "it" factor as well.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

We're on Part V already?
You better believe I believe in the Shield.









Remember when these guys were supposed to be Punk's lackeys? 
Looks like it's not so bad that Punk left after all.


----------



## DoubtGin

What an awesome match. Had to smile during the whole thing, just pure win.

It's matches like this that make me not regret staying up at 3am (Germany) to watch some professional wrestling. Nothing lives up to this.

I loved how all six members of the match got time to shine.


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> I have not heard anyone say that Roman is superior to Seth/Dean after last night match.
> I heard a lot praise to Seth saying he was MVP of the match.
> And only here I heard that people thought what you said about the match.
> 
> I have not spoken to everyone in the world.
> You spoke?


I have not spoken to everyone in the world I thought I put people I've talked to into my post. But, its ok either way. I thought the match was great I was just pointing out that the people I talked to thought Reigns was left high and dry by his teammates. The feedback you're getting from fans who don't visit wrestling forums like this one must be different.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Jesus, that ending. :mark:

Reigns breaking out of the Sister A. and then screaming like a madman. He still lost but he had the crowd in the palm of his hands. Such a great match.


----------



## Reaper

From official WWE



> Though the WWE Universe was left in awe of the brutal match they had just witnessed, there were questions left to be answered afterward. *What happened to Dean Ambrose, who disappeared after trading blows with Bray Wyatt?* And though The Wyatt Family claimed victory at Elimination Chamber, will The Shield let this be the last battle in this war between WWE’s two most dominant factions?


Seems like Shield vs Wyatt hasn't ended ... or has it? That's pretty heavy foreshadowing for a continuing feud.


----------



## TheFranticJane

I am confused as to how the Shield can break up. Ambrose didn't betray them, if anything, he fought harder and more enthusiastically than both the other guys. So it's not a case of his character just pissing off and leaving them to it.
I can't help but wonder if the bone of contention is going to be his instability, and how he was so off-kilter that he allowed himself to be drawn away from the entire damn match.
Like a 'you're too crazy to work with' type deal?


----------



## Reaper

TheFranticJane said:


> I am confused as to how the Shield can break up. Ambrose didn't betray them, if anything, he fought harder and more enthusiastically than both the other guys. So it's not a case of his character just pissing off and leaving them to it.
> I can't help but wonder if the bone of contention is going to be his instability, and how he was so off-kilter that he allowed himself to be drawn away from the entire damn match.
> Like a 'you're too crazy to work with' type deal?


I don't see a breakup coming either. I wouldn't be surprised if after last night's performance we'll see Wyatt/Shield II at mania and they just might drop plans of Cena/Wyatt and find Cena another opponent. 

For Wyatt's sake, they need to keep him away from Cena at this point ... getting beat at WMXXX and being turned into a joke in typical Cena fashion is a career killer.


----------



## rockdig1228

TheFranticJane said:


> I am confused as to how the Shield can break up. Ambrose didn't betray them, if anything, he fought harder and more enthusiastically than both the other guys. So it's not a case of his character just pissing off and leaving them to it.
> *I can't help but wonder if the bone of contention is going to be his instability, and how he was so off-kilter that he allowed himself to be drawn away from the entire damn match.
> Like a 'you're too crazy to work with' type deal?*


I like that take on it, because you're right, it's not like he screwed over Reigns & Rollins intentionally. Makes me interested to see how they play the rest of this out.


----------



## NeyNey

HOLY FUCKING CHRIST!!!! ... Jesus... JESUS!!!!
I'm still shaking 'cause this match was fan*TASTIC*!!!!!!!!!
FUCK!!!!

*"Let's go Wyatts!"* - *"Let's go Shield!" *

This chant is irreplaceable.
The chills I got... :clap:clap:clap

Ambrose was so awesome, crazy genious shithead, not taking crap from fucking NO ONE!!!
BAAM BAAAM BAAAAAAM IN BRAY WYATTS FACE!!!!!!!!!! hahaha.... AHAHAHA!!!!

Rollins was absolutely amazing, I really loved every minute with him in that god damn GOAT match.
Loved Reigns too. Everytime he made some of his power moves I marked like a bitch. I regret nothing lol. :agree: :flip

Yep, can't wait to see RAW tomorrow... 
Will Reigns and Rollins moan that it's Deans fault they lost 'cause he was outside? :mark:
Will they tease something again and nothing happens after the PPV? :mark:
Holy shit, can't believe they prolong this break up this much, it's like a torture. :banderas
And everytime your fucking feelins are like "OK!! WE'RE PREPARED NOW! DO IT! FAST! enaldo " they fucking leash them again...

bittersweet. Just bittersweet.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

psycho bunny said:


> Your welcome  I understand now, god my English sucks fpalm. Anybody as excited for raw as I am? :mark:



ok I was so pumped last night my future hubby was trying to calm me down,


Spoiler: Option



we took advantage and had amazing sex sorry tmi lol


 I went home and was like jumping around in my bed :lol Then I woke up today from an amazing dream with Roman in it..and Cena...Needless to say I'm fucking pumped :mark: Anyone going to be in the chat tonight?


----------



## Honey Bucket

:lol @ 'are you the errand boy?'

I must've missed that. Oh well, gives me an excuse to watch this match once again. I'm up to about five now.


----------



## tbp82

TheFranticJane said:


> I am confused as to how the Shield can break up. Ambrose didn't betray them, if anything, he fought harder and more enthusiastically than both the other guys. So it's not a case of his character just pissing off and leaving them to it.
> I can't help but wonder if the bone of contention is going to be his instability, and how he was so off-kilter that he allowed himself to be drawn away from the entire damn match.
> Like a 'you're too crazy to work with' type deal?


The question is what happened to Dean Ambrose? Why didn't he come back to the ring? Maybe Bray beat him down? Maybe he could have come back but chose not to. We don't know and that is the hook heading into Raw.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> HOLY FUCKING CHRIST!!!! ... Jesus... JESUS!!!!
> I'm still shaking 'cause this match was fan*TASTIC*!!!!!!!!!
> FUCK!!!!
> 
> *"Let's go Wyatts!"* - *"Let's go Shield!" *
> 
> This chant is irreplaceable.
> The chills I got... :clap:clap:clap
> 
> Ambrose was so awesome, crazy genious shithead, not taking crap from fucking NO ONE!!!
> BAAM BAAAM BAAAAAAM IN BRAY WYATTS FACE!!!!!!!!!! hahaha.... AHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> Rollins was absolutely amazing, I really loved every minute with him in that god damn GOAT match.
> Loved Reigns too. Everytime he made some of his power moves I marked like a bitch. I regret nothing lol. :agree: :flip
> 
> Yep, can't wait to see RAW tomorrow...
> Will Reigns and Rollins moan that it's Deans fault they lost 'cause he was outside? :mark:
> Will they tease something again and nothing happens after the PPV? :mark:
> Holy shit, can't believe they prolong this break up this much, it's like a torture. :banderas
> And everytime your fucking feelins are like "OK!! WE'RE PREPARED NOW! DO IT! FAST! enaldo " they fucking leash them again...
> 
> bittersweet. Just bittersweet.


Stayed up for Ney's fangasm. :lol


Just got done re-watching it. Oh man the little things I missed from being back and forth between the chat and the stream. :banderas 
This is art my friends.


----------



## midnightmischief

ok, so have 20 pages to catch up on, why did I go to sleep!!!! lol let you all know my thoughts when I'm caught up


----------



## X-Train

SubZero3:16 said:


> The announcers sounded legit excited when calling the match. Even Lawler sounded as if he was paying attention :banderas
> 
> MOTY candidate for sure!!!


Apart from the part when Lawler called Bray.........Dean! :cuss:


----------



## CALΔMITY

dizzylizzy87 said:


> ok I was so pumped last night my future hubby was trying to calm me down,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Option
> 
> 
> 
> we took advantage and had amazing sex sorry tmi lol














Fuck this rep system. NEY IT'S NOT LETTING ME REP MY LOVE BACK


----------



## SubZero3:16

X-Train said:


> Apart from the part when Lawler called Bray.........Dean! :cuss:


Dat alzheimer's!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

dizzylizzy87 said:


> ok I was so pumped last night my future hubby was trying to calm me down,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Option
> 
> 
> 
> we took advantage and had amazing sex sorry tmi lol
> 
> 
> I went home and was like jumping around in my bed :lol Then I woke up today from an amazing dream with Roman in it..and Cena...Needless to say I'm fucking pumped :mark: Anyone going to be in the chat tonight?


me me me :cheer And dayum girl dreaming about Roman... Wait do I see Cena in that same sentance 













X-Train said:


> Apart from the part when Lawler called Bray.........Dean! :cuss:


I was so in to that match that I didn't even notice that



SubZero3:16 said:


> Dat alzheimer's!


----------



## dizzylizzy87

psycho bunny said:


> me me me :cheer And dayum girl dreaming about Roman... Wait do I see Cena in that same sentance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so in to that match that I didn't even notice that



This thread...I'm literally crying from laughing at those gifs. 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Wynter

I'm catching up on this thread(you people really added some pages while I was sleep :lol) and I'm actually _still_ seeing some people refusing to give Roman credit.

Overrated? Superman? Whaaaat. Just give that boy credit damn it :lol

I know it hurts ya'll hearts to do so, but just admit it....dat boy looked good last night too :

I obviously have to post this again, because you missed the moment my man really shined last night.




> Just thought about this. But I really appreciated Roman showing vulnerability last night.
> 
> Dat expression he had when he saw all three Wyatts member slowly stalking towards him, realizing that both his mates are down and he's alone. He made you feel like the Wyatts were to be taken seriously and that he was in a bad and dangerous situation.
> 
> That although he's the powerhouse of the Shield, he still counted on Ambrose and Rollins too.
> 
> It was awesome to see the emotions cross his face before he decided to fight for his life.
> Made his fight to the end feel so much bigger and special.
> 
> It was like damn, he realized he was in a no win situation, but he tried anyways.
> 
> :clap to him.
> 
> Just stirred up my feels :lol My boys felt like a team last night :banderas


That man was fucking gold last night. 
The energy he put into his attacks, the "imma fuck you all up" face he had when he was waiting for the tag, his selling, everything! My boy was putting in work.

He looked so bad ass last night :mark:.










Because he _is_ talented. Fuck what you heard :


----------



## Honey Bucket




----------



## Ambrose Bunny

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


>


Omg I have tears in my eyes from laughing, dat smiley


----------



## CALΔMITY

that smiley needs to become official


----------



## tbp82

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm catching up on this thread(you people really added some pages while I was sleep :lol) and I'm actually _still_ seeing some people refusing to give Roman credit.
> 
> Overrated? Superman? Whaaaat. Just give that boy credit damn it :lol
> 
> I know it hurts ya'll hearts to do so, but just admit it....dat boy looked good last night too :
> 
> I obviously have to post this again, because you missed the moment my man really shined last night.
> 
> 
> 
> That man was fucking gold last night.
> The energy he put into his attacks, the "imma fuck you all up" face he had when he was waiting for the tag, his selling, everything! My boy was putting in work.
> 
> He looked so bad ass last night :mark:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he _is_ talented. Fuck what you heard :



No doubt he's the guy. It's not even close. Best combination of size, look, charisma, in ring ability we've seen since Orton. Dude is bigtime and gonna be bigger. He has it all.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> that smiley needs to become official


True, they still haven't made your Dean smiley official yet?


Omg I love Tapla for this, she should really join this forum


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> True, they still haven't made your Dean smiley official yet?
> 
> 
> Omg I love Tapla for this, she should really join this forum


Her Sethie is too precious. He's too cute.


----------



## Kratosx23

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


>


:lmao I'm in tears. Somebody ADD THIS. That expression was so damn funny.


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> True, they still haven't made your Dean smiley official yet?
> 
> 
> Omg I love Tapla for this, she should really join this forum


Yeah I saw that on tumblr. *pokes it* so cute.

Showin off one more drawing before I sleep.









I just HAD to make some sort of drawing of those three. :lol That match was so inspiring.
Good night.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Yeah I saw that on tumblr. *pokes it* so cute.
> 
> Showin off one more drawing before I sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just HAD to make some sort of drawing of those three. :lol That match was so inspiring.
> Good night.


Looks great Caly good night


----------



## Wynter

It was really awesome marking out with you bitches last night 

It was nice to see so many on the forum look like children again and riding the high with me :lol


----------



## Deptford

WynterWarm12 said:


> It was really awesome marking out with you bitches last night
> 
> It was nice to see so many on the forum look like children again and riding the high with me :lol


Wynter ugggh I missed it fpalm


----------



## Wynter

Deptford said:


> Wynter ugggh I missed it fpalm


:lol it was pretty crowded. I was kind of shocked how many joined us.

Roman Reigns even popped up again to say hello(our chats get weird, don't ask people lol)

Though, many just lurked or only replied a couple times.
I think it's because they got intimidated :lol they were *not *prepared for what goes on in the chat.

It basically dwindled to the regular chatters after Shield/Wyatts though.

So much fangirling and marking was happening during that match. It was a good environment and fun chat.

So join us later on!! It should be another good one :


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I can't seem to find a gif of the entire world being instantly destroyed in a cataclysmic rainbow-coloured explosion of feels and awesomeness, so there is no way I can sum up my feelings about that match.


----------



## TheFranticJane

It was so weird because both Roman and Seth were wrestling as faces, whilst at the same time juggling a heel who they can't get it together to leave behind.
It's like the fucking Legion of Doom trying to babysit Mankind.


----------



## Wynter

:lol seriously. Dean stood out and not in a bad way. He was a different kind of beast last night.

Ambrose was in form last night.

He was a wild animal who just wanted to draw blood and jump any Wyatt member he could get his hands on.
I love how crazy and unhinged his attacks are getting and the more he's letting his psycho mannerisms seep through.

Our boy looked like a lunatic and it was freaking lovely :lenny.

I truly hope we're _really _close to a fully unleashed Dean :mark: It _has _to be coming soon.


And whether Seth meant to or not, he was screaming babyface the whole match lol. 

That boy is a natural Face and with a move set like that, with the the Face type of energy he gives off when he's hyped, he can't be nothing, but a babyface in his singles career.

At least in the beginning. He will get seriously over as a face. They can turn him heel at certain points, but I think the fans will always be behind him.
Seth is going to organically connect with the crowd and I can't wait to see


----------



## TheFranticJane

Both Seth and Roman were wrestling like faces. In fact, I think Roman even tried to get the crowd to cheer Seth into making a tag, if I remember correctly.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Is the shield the best 3 man tag-team ever?

Im thinking of all the amazing matches they have so far both on tv and ppv's.

Their AMAZING official debut exactly a year ago against Ryback, Cena and Sheamus. 

A solid match at WM29 vs Sheamus, Orton and Show.

Their feud with Team Hell no and Undertaker.

Several amazing matches against Usos and the Rhodes. (altough this were mostly Reigns and Rollings)

And last nights classic.

Their chemistry is incredible, I love how each one has a completely different personality and style, this a true achievement to both the talent and their bookers.


I get that all three are amazing talents and the future of the company so they might wanna try dipping into singles competition.

But damn its a shame that the best stable in a LONG time has to be disbanded this soon. Before the hate comes pouring down. I said they are possibly the best 3 man team ever, NOT the best stable. And I never saw the freebirds so... fuck it.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

That Wyatt's vs Shield match was fucking fantastic. One of the best so far this year IMO.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Mr Seagal might join this chat being talked about, gets boring watching Raw alone.


----------



## kendoo

The great mystery of what happened to Dean Ambrose revealed to night, can't wait to see it. I'm pretty sure Roman and Seth will want some answers.


----------



## PUNKY

The Steven Seagal said:


> Mr Seagal might join this chat being talked about, gets boring watching Raw alone.


me too if i can manage to stay up, i'm still kinda tired from staying up till 4am to watch the chamber last night. 

also quite late on commenting on this but last night was definitely moty material, all 6 of them were brilliant and i can't think of anything else to say that hasn't already been said so BRING ON RAW. :mark:


----------



## Frantics

also, i know this is very late, but did you guys noticed something, the Wyatt's took out each member individually, until there was only 1 left, first it was Ambrose, where ever the hell he is (fuck it maybe he said, i don't need this XD) but then they targeted Rollins, until their was only 1 left...brilliant ^^, beautiful story telling in this match, every person had moments too shine, and people finally realized how weird and psychotic Ambrose is, the best part is, that as only a sample ^^ of what Ambrose and everybody can do, for once, WWE i applaud you....for now, until you fuck something up but for now :cheer really excited to see what happens tonight

whose with me, going to be hard to top that match right their, frankly i don't think any match can, that was friggin awesome


----------



## Deptford

The match was kind of like a passing of the torch between stables and I think that's so cool too.


----------



## CenaNuff123

It's only Feb but I think this will be the match of the year. Simply because the Shield will split now and won't be able to better their own masterpieces anymore.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

I had chills about five times during this match.

The Harper/Rollins dive segments were awesome. I loved how they continually incorporated everyone into the match throughout until the Wyatts started herding the SHIELD out.


----------



## Wynter

Bless Cole for pointing out Reigns being surrounded by the Wyatts as karma.

That used to be the Shield's game and now the tables have turned on them. It has come full circle and they're getting a taste of their own medicine.

They really sold the Wyatts as a stable not to be fucked with and a new 3 man group is here to wreck shit. 

Like someone said, it was the passing of the torch. A rise of a new dominant stable. And they did it spectacularly.

The old stable (Shield) went out strong and fighting to the very end. No one can dispute that the Shield went out looking amazing.

That's how you elevate another stable without killing the legitimacy of the other. Brilliant!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Showed Bray to be a very capable leader and the Wyatts to be a smart stable as well. All teams before them would try taking on all Shield members at once. The Wyatts actually used The Shield's own strategy against them and isolated each member before taking him out.

That thumb gesture by Bray to Harper and Rowan before putting Rollins through the table- similar to The Shield triple powerbombing people through the announce table.

The way they surrounded Reigns, much like The Shield used to do.

This is what's called Full Circle. Amazing storytelling, character work, athleticism, spots, action and the hatred was just sold so well- I don't think you'll see brawls as intense and ugly all year. Flawless match.


----------



## TheFranticJane

I'm really hoping that Luke Harper gets a bit of character development. He showed so much finesse in the ring, and when they began comparing him to Brusier Brody, it really hit home how effective he could be.
The Shield have proven that a stable can survive and thrive even when some very different, diverse characters within it. And the lesson should be that both stables and tag teams needn't be identical or bland. I hope Rowan and Harper get time to evolve and show people personas distinct from Bray's own character.

It was also a really nice touch how they acknowledged Wyatt as something of a nemesis for Dean. I can just tell that those two are going to have some crazy matches in the future.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

The break up we've all been waiting for starts tonight!!


----------



## Deptford

JoMoxRKO said:


> The break up we've all been waiting for starts tonight!!


Not everyone is waiting for the breakup


----------



## DareDevil

Whos's ready for Raw? And Dean's kidnapping?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Seth and Roman are/will be Faces
Dean is/will be Heel

The thing that I most enjoyed of PPV was "*This Is Awesome*" and "*Let's Go Shield / Let's Go Wyatt* " chants before there was any physical contact between them :cheer:cheer:cheer:clap:clap:clap

It's those moments that will stay in my memory


----------



## midnightmischief

who's kidnapping dean? (I'm sure there are a few suspects from this thread. lol


----------



## Telos

Can't wait to rewatch the match. May be my favorite Shield match ever. Dean pushing the cray button non-stop. :lmao I lost it when he jumped Bray before the match.










Imagine feeling like this the whole time! :lol 

I was cheering and clapping so much, haven't been that hyped for a match in, well, forever.


----------



## Wynter

Man, that storytelling and psychology was ridiculous.

Bray selling his role as a leader and a creepy fuck. Even his face as Reigns broke out of his Sister Abigail was fantastic. It matched his character so well. He was stunned, but that bastard still looked creepy lol 

I heard Bray actually left the ring to scream and scare fans in the audiences :lmao That's awesome.

Seth played his "go out there and give it my all no matter what" role excellently. He fought to the end and said damn his health; if it meant killing himself to take out these 3 insane fucks, so be it. Boy tried his best to fight them off before they slammed him on the table. Like I said, Seth babyfaced the fuck out of that match last night lol He will excel in the underdog and never give up role.

Dean...Dean is freaking Dean!! And that's nothing but lovely, derp and a cocktail of crazy and wild. He really let his unhinged character shine tonight and his need to get his hands on Bray. His mannerisms, selling and storytelling was great. He has subtly progressed the Shield's story without doing much.

Luke...such a loyal follower. The dead, glassy look in his eyes, the way he does certain moves to match his character, the way he sticks his tongue out all nasty and do his yeahyeahyeahs. I also love the way he interacts with Bray. He was performing for his leader and presented the prize(Reigns) once he felt Roman was beat down enough. Bray gets all the love for his his excellent way of portraying his character, but Luke does his thing too. He's creepy in his own way. Creepier than Bray for some.

Rowan did well in his role too. He's a loyal follower just like Luke. Not creepy and insane acting as his leader and stable mate, but he's much more subtle. He resides in the background, only coming out to do Bray's bidding and then slithers back into the shadows. He's unassuming and you can easily underestimate him. And that can make him kind of dangerous. He looked good when he was fighting against Roman. His work is a bit under appreciated. 

Roman...yeah, he's going to do great as a face. He rocked this match with his intensity, showed vulnerability that a lot of faces fail to do. He put on a performance that made you connect with him and root for overcoming the Wyatts. He's progressing at a great rate and I can't wait to see where he's at next year.


....okay I promise this is the last time I will mark out about last night :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

I've now watched this match about 3 times, maybe 4, and it hasn't gotten any less amazing. It's more thrilling when it's going on live, obviously, but still.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Fuck that Wynter, mark out some more :lol I'm loving your posts, reading them all day :lol


----------



## xOptix

WynterWarm12 said:


> ....okay I'm promise this is the last time I will mark out about last night :lmao


Not me. I've watched the match 5 times now, trying to pick out subtle nuances, and I'm still acting like a doughy eyed 8-year old.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I've now watched this match about 3 times, maybe 4, and it hasn't gotten any less amazing. It's more thrilling when it's going on live, obviously, but still.


Same thing for me. The first time, I was marking out so much, I missed a few details. The more I watch, the more I am picking up little things that I missed, paying attention to things I didnt before, making more sense of the entire story being told and the psychology and it just gets more amazing :mark: :mark:

I seriously can't remember the last time I marked so hard for a match. I mean yes, I did mark for Punk/Cena at MITB, Punk/Lesnar and Shield's debut TLC match, but I think with everything in consideration- the hype, story, and the actual match itself, this may actually be better than all of them.


----------



## Wynter

Quoth the Raven said:


> Fuck that Wynter, mark out some more :lol I'm loving your posts, reading them all day :lol


:lmao I've been going a rampage since this morning Raven. This site still won't let me rep any more of your posts.

How much got damn rep do I have to spread around this bitch? :lol

It's nearly 24 hours later and I _still _have things to mark about from the match. 

Damn, it feels so good to be a fan right now.....watch Raw piss me off later :side:


----------



## dmccourt95

Gonna watch this one last time before Raw, I cant get over how the 6 men played their roles so well, reminds me of movies where two gangs come head to head


----------



## Joshi Judas

Raw? The Largest Arms in the World Brother, the 24 inch Pythons, chopping down mountains with the edge of his hand brother!!! :lol :lol

Nah, I think this will be a Raw to remember. Hogan confirmed, Flair, Taker, Brock also heavily rumored.


----------



## Wynter

I've been hearing about a Shield vs Wyatts rematch later.

They can't do this to my body! If these stables pull out another amazing match, I might die :lol

I don't expect it to be at the caliber of last night or as action packed, but I still expect something good.

These stables have ridiculous chemistry. 

If this does happen, expect some fuckery and a DQ finish. Reigns and Dean probably going to clash big time.


----------



## xOptix

Imagine the pop that the Wyatts and/or The Shield will get if they show their faces tonight.

I don't really want to go play hockey tonight, which means I'm hooked.


----------



## Joshi Judas

If a rematch happens, either Ambrose clearly leaves his team mates, or Cena interferes and costs the Wyatts. Won't be on the level of last night, but still could be something good.

This RAW looks stacked though. They're bringing back Hogan, setting up Taker/Brock, doing something about Bryan, something with Cena/Wyatt, then there's Orton and Batista and ofc HHH/Steph will be there. Hope they find time for The Shield and Wyatts.


----------



## Deptford

THAT MATCH IS THE FUTURE OF THE WWE


----------



## cindel25

SUP HOES!!!!!! 

So which one of y'all kidnapped COMMUNITY DICK so he couldn't come back to help his boyfriend Bussy? 

Poor Bussy...FLAWLESS HAIR was devasted when Bussy went thru the announcer table. JUST DEVASTED!

My body is ready for Luke Harper and damn that Bray Wyatt with his kiss of death.


----------



## Frantics

i heard that it was gonna be Sting vs undertaker since Sting left TNA earlier and he himself confirmed it, who knows, all I'm happy about is that my boys put up a hell of a show and if they are indeed going to go down in the depths of the sea, this was the best match to do it on, thank you shield, hopefully you'll last a little longer, which i think they will, cause they're not gonna split up the shield tonight, probably a few weeks down the road, all i know is, great performance by all of em, i bet backstage they had to of gotten a shit ton of Congratz from the widely vets as well


----------



## Wynter

....So you're just going to act like you don't have Dean tied up and gagged in your basement Cindel :side:

Stop acting innocent and trying to throw everyone off 

Let the poor boy go. Do it for the viewers!


----------



## Frantics

also, might actually join your guy's chat-room tonight since I'm finally not busy anymore, anybody got a link?


----------



## cindel25

WynterWarm12 said:


> ....So you're just going to act like you don't have Dean tied up and gagged in your basement Cindel :side:
> 
> Stop acting innocent and trying to throw everyone off
> 
> Let the poor boy go. Do it for the viewers!












Nope!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Okay you two hoes that's enough! We're gonna settle this like women in the chat!

http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice


----------



## Wynter

Frantics said:


> also, might actually join your guy's chat-room tonight since I'm finally not busy anymore, anybody got a link?


http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice

EDIT: Zero beat me to it :lol


----------



## LPPrince

Man, I walked in on some creepy fangirlin about kidnapped talent and naughty bits and what the

What is my life

What

What is juice

I don't

Marmalade


----------



## Telos

Re-watching and I didn't hear a Dean Ambrose chant (I heard "We want tables" though some people on Twitter heard it as "We want Ambrose"). Also, goosebumps when Rollins did the flying Senton over the top rope outside, shortly after Harper flew through the ropes. :mark::mark::mark:

Reigns did a great job as the babyface too, getting the crowd hyped up behind him. Rollins seemed the most hyped out of anyone.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah after re-watching I realized this as well. I feel a little embarrassed for being excited over nothing, but people did chant for "Shield" so I'll assume they were including Ambrose in that. :lol

I ain't gonna lie, Rollins was on fire. I just love all his insane spots. Some people say that Ambrose wasn't too impressive last night, but I gotta disagree and not just because I'm a mark. In his own ways Ambrose really shined. All thee of those boys did.


-edit-









Fucking... :banderas

I would react that way too Dean. :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

how i feel about lack of shield


----------



## Wynter

Calahart said:


> Yeah after re-watching I realized this as well. I feel a little embarrassed for being excited over nothing, but people did chant for "Shield" so I'll assume they were including Ambrose in that. :lol
> 
> I ain't gonna lie, Rollins was on fire. I just love all his insane spots. Some people say that Ambrose wasn't too impressive last night, but I gotta disagree and not just because I'm a mark. In his own ways Ambrose really shined. All thee of those boys did.
> 
> 
> -edit-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking... :banderas
> 
> I would react that way too Dean. :lmao


:lmao Dean's face is priceless. They've managed to disturb _Dean_ :lol


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Calahart said:


> Fucking... :banderas
> 
> I would react that way too Dean. :lmao



:lmao:lmao dead.


----------



## Telos

Spoiler: big Ambrose image















Just saw this on Reddit


----------



## Davion McCool

Telos said:


> Spoiler: big Ambrose image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw this on Reddit


#pray4dean


Seriously though that promo was SIIIIICK. Everyone killed it. My body can't take this Shield story progression. Ambrose is finally coming off the chain and becoming...Ambrose.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Spoiler: big Ambrose image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw this on Reddit


People just standing there acting like he ain't even there. :no:

I mean I know that the match was awesome, but if I was right there I'd have my un-divided attention on Dean until he scuffled back stage.


Agreed on the promo. I waited for almost 2 hours on lack of sleep for that little bit. It felt so worth it. Poor Ambrose...no one believes him. Looking forward to the match later on. :mark:


----------



## checkcola

Dean Wyatt soon?


----------



## CALΔMITY

I hope not. I don't mind Bray doing some sort of manipulation on Dean, but for Dean to just become a part of the family like Bryan pretended to? Hell no.

I WAS going to watch the Roman vs Bray match, but I've already stayed up much later than planned. I'll have to look up a vid for it later on or something.


----------



## midnightmischief

lol have found a live stream of raw but cannot get rid of a pop up screen in the middle, can just see the outside of the screen and hear the audio. feel like the main character in American pie when he was watching porn on tv. lol "theres a boob, that was definitely a boob."


----------



## DareDevil

Dean with that leather jacket tho... He's too precious.


----------



## Jammy

Reigns is fucking shit. He is nothing without AMBROSE and ROLLINS. Especially when the two of them do all the selling and the work in the ring, so that he can come and do his flashy shit.


----------



## terrilala

who doesn't like flashy shit???


----------



## blackycfc




----------



## Jammy

terrilala said:


> who doesn't like flashy shit???


I don't, I can see through it. They just want to protect Reigns at the expense of Rollins and Ambrose, since they do all the selling. Hence, they look weaker than him.


----------



## terrilala

Jammy said:


> I don't, I can see through it.


oooh you have spooky powers!!!!


----------



## Wynter

Sigh, Reigns can't work a slow match. 

I wish WWE would just let him go beast like he was at EC. 

Why do they keep putting him with slow or injured workers?

Roman Reigns should not be a slow worker! Get that through your heads WWE! :no:

Crowd didn't help for shit either :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

Jammy said:


> I don't, I can see through it. They just want to protect Reigns at the expense of Rollins and Ambrose, since they do all the selling. Hence, they look weaker than him.


One guess who gets the blame for that match. fpalm


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reigns/Bray was fine. The problem with the match was the booking. Whoever told them to do a slow match was dead wrong. Reigns and Bray are not slow workers. They are more fast paced with lots of shots of intensity. However the match wasn't really about the two of them per say. It was more about Dean coming back to help his teammates even though he said that he was done. It also showed that Bray Wyatt could not be trusted on his word.

But the crowd really killed the match and it wasn't any of the wrestlers fault. I shouldn't expect any better from a crowd who chanted ' cm punk' after Bray cut an epic promo on Cena's ass.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I still have not watched RAW 
But from the reactions I've seen: 
*Bray vs Roman** =* bad match, proves that Roman is not ready 
*Seth = *did something very good (I do not know what) 
*Dean = *went from "NO...WHY?...I Hate You" for "I Love You" / "Dean Is Hot" / "Dean is cool" " I Love Dean jacket" in minutes :lmao... This is pure talent :lol


----------



## Jammy

WynterWarm12 said:


> Sigh, Reigns can't work a slow match.
> 
> I wish WWE would just let him go beast like he was at EC.
> 
> Why do they keep putting him with slow or injured workers?
> 
> Roman Reigns should not be a slow worker! Get that through your heads WWE! :no:
> 
> Crowd didn't help for shit either :lol


'Slow match'? You mean a 'match'?

Every fucking match starts slow, the reason why Reigns looked like shit is that people are trained to watching him get hot tags and finish matches with his 'big moves'. At least Ambrose and Rollins can work good singles matches. Rollins especially. Reigns has been protected for far too long, and it's showing.

If Reigns is going to be a babyface he better get used to this since, heel's control the pace of the match (holds, etc). Babyfaces make comebacks.


----------



## terrilala

SóniaPortugal said:


> I still have not watched RAW
> But from the reactions I've seen:
> *Bray vs Roman** =* bad match, proves that Roman is not ready
> *Seth = *did something very good (I do not know what)
> D*ean = *went from "NO...WHY?...I Hate You" for "I Love You" / "Dean Is Hot" / "Dean is cool" " I Love Dean jacket" in minutes :lmao... This is pure talent :lol


so you haven't watched it but are going by the reactions on a forum? ooookay


----------



## Waffelz

Where the fuck are they going with The Shield?


----------



## terrilala

I dunno, and I dunno why they even had this match


----------



## Wynter

Jammy said:


> 'Slow match'? You mean a 'match'?
> 
> Every fucking match starts slow, the reason why Reigns looked like shit is that people are trained to watching him get hot tags and finish matches with his 'big moves'. At least Ambrose and Rollins can work good singles matches. Rollins especially. Reigns has been protected for far too long, and it's showing.
> 
> If Reigns is going to be a babyface he better get used to this since, heel's control the pace of the match (holds, etc). Babyfaces make comebacks.


His matches be slow as fuck :lol there's no steady rising of momentum with his matches.

It's really slow and then BOOM! We get the short sequence to the finish.

That formula doesn't work for him. They need to figure out something different quickly.

I dont even understand that booking choice. It should have been Dean vs Bray imo. Their styles would have meshed better. Two great storytellers in the ring.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SóniaPortugal said:


> I still have not watched RAW
> But from the reactions I've seen:
> *Bray vs Roman** =* bad match, proves that Roman is not ready
> *Seth = *did something very good (I do not know what)
> *Dean = *went from "NO...WHY?...I Hate You" for "I Love You" / "Dean Is Hot" / "Dean is cool" " I Love Dean jacket" in minutes :lmao... This is pure talent :lol


If you havent watched it then why are u giving an opinion on something u havent seen fpalm


----------



## Callisto

checkcola said:


> Dean Wyatt soon?


That would truly be one of the worst, most illogical decisions in recent memory.


----------



## terrilala

WynterWarm12 said:


> It should have been Dean vs Bray imo. Their styles would have meshed better. Two great storytellers in the ring.


it should have been Harper and Rollins in the ring


----------



## -XERO-

*Not that this has anything to do with The Shield....

....but he's my favorite and I sorta have his goatee & the long/blackness of his hair  Heheh!*


----------



## jay321_01

So if cena really is injured, I think they'll continue the Wyatts vs Shield feud and end it at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Jammy

-UNDEAD- said:


> *Not that this has anything to do with The Shield....
> 
> *


*

wrong thread mate, nobody cares about old dudes here. we're here to discuss young workhorses.*


----------



## SubZero3:16

Jammy said:


> wrong thread mate, nobody cares about old dudes here. we're here to discuss young workhorses.


Show some damn respect. The Undertaker is always welcomed.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

terrilala said:


> so you haven't watched it but are going by the reactions on a forum? ooookay



These are not my reactions.

These are the reactions of other people (and was not the forum), was twitter because Dean Ambrose / Seth Rollins / Husky Harris were on TT and I went to see what people were tweeting. 

I just wrote it because I found funny the radical change towards Dean :lol


----------



## Jammy

SubZero3:16 said:


> Show some damn respect. The Undertaker is always welcomed.


My point stands, his post had nothing to do with The Shield, which going by the title of the thread should be the reason why somebody makes a post here. :argh:

I'm just happy that people are waking up to the fact that the worst member of The Shield is being pushed the hardest.


----------



## terrilala

SóniaPortugal said:


> These are not my reactions.
> 
> These are the reactions of other people (and was not the forum), was twitter because Dean Ambrose / Seth Rollins / Husky Harris were on TT and I went to see what people were tweeting.
> 
> I just wrote it because I found funny the radical change towards Dean :lol


you must have been reading different things than I was LOL


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SubZero3:16 said:


> If you havent watched it then why are u giving an opinion on something u havent seen fpalm


These are not my reactions. 
This was the reactions of other people (Twitter).
Like I said, I have not seen RAW, so I can not give my reactions.
Tomorrow after seeing RAW I give my reactions


----------



## terrilala

SóniaPortugal said:


> These are not my reactions.
> This was the reactions of other people (Twitter).
> Like I said, I have not seen RAW, so I can not give my reactions.
> Tomorrow after seeing RAW I give my reactions


I cant wait! But I pretty much can guess what yours will be


----------



## What A Maneuver

I think people are being too harsh on the match. It was off, lackluster and never really got going, but it was the bad crowd that made all those things seem twice as bad. They didn't even want to give it a chance. I mean hell, I would have rather seen Bray fight Dean and Seth, but I still watched and was giving it a go. I just pray the powers that be don't see this as a reason to end the Shield/Wyatt feud just as it's revving up. The six of them together was magic.


----------



## terrilala

well you know how certain people don't like certain wrestlers so they grab at this like a dog with a bone...it makes them "happy"


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Roman fans on this forum are very sensitive 
Now I will see Tumblr freakout about Dean and his jacket 
Many fanfics will be written because this RAW :lol


----------



## Jammy

SóniaPortugal said:


> Roman fans on this forum are very sensitive


That's because he just isn't very good. They know it, that's what builds insecurity.


----------



## terrilala

go read some more people's reactions  (Just kidding around with ya!)


----------



## Asenath

Waffelz said:


> Where the fuck are they going with The Shield?


TO WRESTLEMANIA, BABY!


----------



## SubZero3:16

terrilala said:


> well you know how certain people don't like certain wrestlers so they grab at this like a dog with a bone...it makes them "happy"


So true. Not like it really matters in the long run. Who ever booked that match did both guys no favours.


----------



## terrilala

SubZero3:16 said:


> So true. Not like it really matters in the long run. Who ever booked that match did both guys no favours.


it's true, and it wasn't even a horrible match at all but after last night it was sure to be a let down. And the haters are always gonna hate!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

terrilala said:


> it's true, and it wasn't even a horrible match at all but after last night it was sure to be a let down. And the haters are always gonna hate!!


Let them stay pressed. On a side note this is why Roman is different from Cena. At EC, you could actually see the fear on Roman's face when he was surrounded by the Wyatt family. Cena on the other hand looks around and grins as if they're 3MB. He doesn't make his opponents look credible at all even though Bray just dropped some truths on his character.


----------



## terrilala

SubZero3:16 said:


> Let them stay pressed. On a side note this is why Roman is different from Cena. At EC, you could actually see the fear on Roman's face when he was surrounded by the Wyatt family. Cena on the other hand looks around and grins as if they're 3MB. He doesn't make his opponents look credible at all even though Bray just dropped some truths on his character.


very true. Well I gotta be off so have a great night all!


----------



## Kratosx23

Jammy said:


> That's because he just isn't very good. They know it, that's what builds insecurity.


And the ridiculous thing is, they shouldn't even care because he's made no matter what. He could have 1000x matches like this and it won't matter worth a damn, they'll still push him as their next top guy because of the way he looks.

It's good to be a Roman Reigns fan. Guys got it made, all he's got to do to get pushed is get out of bed in the morning whereas the rest of the roster has to scratch and claw.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

The match wasn't horrible by any means. The crowd had their fingers in their asses the whole time, trying to be "smart". Slow match yes but peeps be getting out of hand. The amount of hate for roman is just uncalled for.


----------



## Asenath

It wasn't a bad match. Damn.

And it had a _great_ finish.


----------



## Asenath

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's good to be a Roman Reigns fan. Guys got it made, all he's got to do to get pushed is get out of bed in the morning.


Would you please go be bitter somewhere else.

It's Wrestlemania Tornado Tag .gif dance party time.


----------



## Kratosx23

Asenath said:


> Would you please go be bitter somewhere else.
> 
> It's Wrestlemania Tornado Tag .gif dance party time.


Yeah, party time. Hooray for irrelevant undercard matches!


----------



## Asenath

Your guy and our guys are going to be on the GRANDEST STAGE OF THEM ALL. 

And you know what this means? More promos. More haunted rocking chairs and beautiful hills to die on and. . . It's going to be awesome.


----------



## Jammy

Asenath said:


> Would you please go be bitter somewhere else.
> 
> It's Wrestlemania Tornado Tag .gif dance party time.


Yeah, funny how you ask the guy actually discussing The Shield to go elsewhere, while posting off-topic random shit. Lovely. 

It's really funny that the people squatting this thread for months are actually upset when posting actual discussion rather than GIF's or fanfiction of The Shield.


----------



## Kratosx23

Asenath said:


> Your guy and our guys are going to be on the GRANDEST STAGE OF THEM ALL.
> 
> And you know what this means? More promos. More haunted rocking chairs and beautiful hills to die on and. . . It's going to be awesome.


I don't care, being at WrestleMania IN AND OF ITSELF means nothing. He was supposed to face JOHN CENA and now he's facing 2 fucking losers, future Zack Ryders, and a guy who still hasn't cracked the main event who he already beat. Nobody's gonna give a fuck about this match on a card with Undertaker on it, where the main event's gonna get shit on, it's gonna get so buried underneath everything they might as well not even have it.


----------



## tbp82

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And the ridiculous thing is, they shouldn't even care because he's made no matter what. He could have 1000x matches like this and it won't matter worth a damn, they'll still push him as their next top guy because of the way he looks.
> 
> It's good to be a Roman Reigns fan. Guys got it made, all he's got to do to get pushed is get out of bed in the morning whereas the rest of the roster has to scratch and claw.


Not true he's got to stay in shape through working out, diet, and supplementation which is more they one can say about Bray Wyatt actually I'm proud of Husky Harris he lost a ton of weight. Seriously though its the same old song and dance the people like myself who suppprt Reigns cpntinue to do so the people who don't like him don't like anything he does. It is what it is.


----------



## Asenath

"Dumping on Reigns" is not "Discussing The Shield."

The team stayed together another night. The boys came down to assist Reigns, after he'd been left alone so tragically last night. They finished the segment standing united.

Dean wore a sexy leather jacket.

It is a good night to be a *The Shield* fan. And a good night to be a Wyatt fan, too, because the two groups have great interactions.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> Your guy and our guys are going to be on the GRANDEST STAGE OF THEM ALL.
> 
> And you know what this means? More promos. More haunted rocking chairs and beautiful hills to die on and. . . It's going to be awesome.


Yup. Much prefer this to Cena's already no selling the threat of the Wyatt family. Cena could go wrestle Del Rio at mania for all I care.


----------



## Asenath

Oh, fuck it. I'mma go play some The Secret World.


----------



## tbp82

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't care, being at WrestleMania IN AND OF ITSELF means nothing. He was supposed to face JOHN CENA and now he's facing 2 fucking losers, future Zack Ryders, and a guy who still hasn't cracked the main event who he already beat. Nobody's gonna give a fuck about this match on a card with Undertaker on it, where the main event's gonna get shit on, it's gonna get so buried underneath everything they might as well not even have it.


Wait is Cena confirmed out of mania with injury?


----------



## Asenath

tbp82 said:


> Wait is Cena confirmed out of mania with injury?


It looks like it's a legit knee thing.


----------



## Deptford

At least Pyro comes to hang out with us for another month


----------



## Kratosx23

^That ain't funny, cut it out.



tbp82 said:


> Wait is Cena confirmed out of mania with injury?


It's confirmed that he's injured, not the severity. Doesn't matter because not even John Cena can heal an injury in 5 weeks.


----------



## Romangirl252

Roman almost had the match won tonight on raw


----------



## JacqSparrow

My belated reaction to Shield/Wyatts at EC:



















I WANT TO PROPOSE MARRIAGE TO THIS MATCH. I want to make breakfast for it every single day and sing lullabies to it and shower it with kittens, puppies, and bunny swarms.

Be back after Raw!


----------



## #Mark

Uh.. Why is everyone acting like Cena is out of the picture? There's still a long time till Mania but with the theatrics on the post show, the reactions from the announcers and the cliched stretcher footage I can see this being an angle (though i'm not sure what it accomplishes).


----------



## Asenath

#Mark said:


> Uh.. Why is everyone acting like Cena is out of the picture? There's still a long time till Mania but with the theatrics on the post show, the reactions from the announcers and the cliched stretcher footage I can see this being an angle (though i'm not sure what it accomplishes).


Because a Shield v. Wyatt feud is too good to only go for a few weeks. You heard the crowd at EC. They were hype. We were hype in the chat room. Everybody was hype. And now we have a whole six weeks to get into the psychological nitty gritty.


----------



## tbp82

Tyrion Lannister said:


> ^That ain't funny, cut it out.
> 
> 
> 
> It's confirmed that he's injured, not the severity. Doesn't matter because not even John Cena can heal an injury in 5 weeks.


If severity isn't known then there's hope Cena makes Mania if not that doesn't mean Wyatts/Shield 2 maybe Shemus vs. Bray or Big Show vs. Bray. Del Rio vs. Bray even.


----------



## Kratosx23

Those matches are not acceptable, those people are losers. Midcarders. Jokes. John Cena is the face of the WWE and they were gonna put Bray Wyatt against him and now it's all but off, and on top of that, because he got injured in a segment with Bray, he's gonna take the blame, as well as for having that horrendous match with Reigns's green ass.

EDIT ~ Here's a picture of his knee.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/30625561-post120.html


----------



## Asenath

OK. I'm TelegramSam in TSW, if anybody else is playing and wants to join me for leveling my alt. I have buddy trial codes. Pyro is harshing my buzz.


----------



## tbp82

Romangirl252 said:


> Roman almost had the match won tonight on raw


Yeap. Looks like the story they want to tell is Ambrose cost Reigns the match.


----------



## tbp82

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Those matches are not acceptable, those people are losers. Midcarders. Jokes. John Cena is the face of the WWE and they were gonna put Bray Wyatt against him and now it's all but off, and on top of that, because he got injured in a segment with Bray, he's gonna take the blame, as well as for having that horrendous match with Reigns's green ass.
> 
> EDIT ~ Here's a picture of his knee.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/30625561-post120.html


Well it was Rowan who injured Cena so Bray won't take blame for that. The match with Roman was fine so Bray won't take blame for a horrendous match when there wasn't a horrendous match in the first place. Bray has a nice road maybe not Roman Reigns nice but he ll be ok.


----------



## Deptford

DareDevil said:


> Dean with that leather jacket tho... He's too precious.


I know, I can't stop thinking about it!!!

I hope that that is his singles attire when they do eventually split. :cheer


----------



## Kratosx23

tbp82 said:


> Well it was Rowan who injured Cena so Bray won't take blame for that. The match with Roman was fine so Bray won't take blame for a horrendous match when there wasn't a horrendous match in the first place. Bray has a nice road maybe not Roman Reigns nice but he ll be ok.


Again, ok isn't good enough. He has to be world champion. Ok is NOT ok.

And it doesn't matter who injured him because anybody who's watched WWE for any period of time knows for a FACT that when WWE punishes somebody for a mistake, they punish the partner too. 

And you seriously must not have eyes because that match was a fucking atrocity. That's the reason it got shit on so badly. That's the type of match that can end a push. Not Reigns's push, but a push.


----------



## midnightmischief

aggghhhhh stop the hating on reigns people!!! so he had a bad match with bray? it happens, it was too slow for both of them but look what they both went through last night? would you want to be running around full blast the very next night?
I have not yet seen raw in its entirety however I have watched the highlight clip of the match on wwe.com - true to wwe form, they have muted the audience so no chants are being heard(blah blah blah) and without that whole negative mind set, it actually didn't look like that bad of a match.
however I am going to reserve my judgement for tomorrow night when raw plays and I can watch the match in full on a full sized tv not just my laptop.

funny little side note: the 'ad' before the reigns/wyatt clip on wwe is for hair care products. lol

tumblr_mmrw4cH75C1r21b6lo1_400.gif


----------



## Deptford

I dunno. They kind of lucked out tonight by still having tension between The Shield and The Wyatts and having a match. I'm *Assuming* that creative sees it as a no brainer and just no sells the Cena confrontation and continues forward with The Shield. Most people wouldn't even think twice about it and it's really the only path to go with no obvious gaping holes in the story. It kind of just makes Bray look even more badass because he just called out the face of the WWE and put him out of Wrestlemania in kayfabe. So yeah, that could be used as a huggggeeeee plus for him. 

Anyways, my point is, if creative had solely focused on Cena and Bray tonight and The Shield had been completely detached from The Wyatts, then I would be concerned about Bray getting a low card match against a nobody at Mania, but I'm assuming creative is lazy and I'm assuming they see the obvious answer that's basically just a tornado tag match where The Shield breaks up.


----------



## Your_Solution

Part of me wants Cena to be hurt so they fall back on Wyatts/Shield II...but the other part was REALLY pumped for Cena/Wyatt. The promos they cut today made me think Wyatt was WINNING that thing which wouldve been huge. 

Not knocking the Shield, another match with them would be INCREDIBLE given how good last nights was. But there's only one John Cena and only one match with him at WM30.

Not worried about Wyatts push though, theyre pretty clearly 100% behind me at this point (same as with Reigns, no matter how grim his singles showings have been so far). I know youre always nervous about your favorites Tyrion and rightfully so given WWE's track record, but I think they see serious money in Bray.


----------



## Wynter

I don't even know how they can even spin this on Ambrose?

Roman got his ass saved tonight by both teammates. And he didn't even look mad that Dean cost him the match. They still looked like a unit. 

Except for that mini argument they had earlier, barely any tension there imo. Even with the bickering, Dean came out to save his bros.
You can't even say Dean came out solely to fuck Roman over. He launched himself at Luke and Rowan to save Seth. Then he went after Bray.



Seriously, Dean vs Bray should have happened. Dean seems to go out of his way to jump Bray anytime he can lol. Even at EC he was all over him. Hopped on his ass like a spider monkey and started wailing on him.

Dean does not like Bray at all :lol During the staredown before the match, he was glaring hard at Bray.

I don't know, the shield booking was weird tonight. No real progression.


----------



## LPPrince

Was I the only one marking out over Seth saving Roman's ass?

I LOVE the dynamic between The Shield and The Wyatts. Everything about it is perfect. Including Dean saving Seth afterward, and then saving Roman.

With Cena possibly out, they'll have to follow this up at Mania.


----------



## Deptford

If they give it 6 weeks to think of, they should be able to come up with something good for splitting Ambrose at Mania. Or maybe they just won't for the time being. Either way we get an amazing match at Mania with an added stipulation too!! 

At the same time, EC was the perfect passing of the torch and time to start The Shield split. It felt so right for them to split after having one final match as the dominant force we grew to know and love after months of turmoil. 
Also, I was excited to have Bray get his rub. Nomrally I would say he would just be getting fed to Cena but Cena seems to be winding down and idk maybe Bray would've won? 

There's pros and cons. I'm kind of torn right now and it sucks that a fucking Cena injury has my perfect booking world for The Shield kind of scattered a bit right now. :lol


----------



## Asenath

Deptford said:


> If they give it 6 weeks to think of, they should be able to come up with something good for splitting Ambrose at Mania.


They don't _have_ to split up. They're so good together, and Reigns isn't ready for a Main Event push just yet.


----------



## LPPrince

Its gonna be interesting how this goes forward. Commentary was on point- Dean can't be blamed for the disqual. Had he not attacked Bray, The Shield would've been eaten alive. Seth saved Roman for a time, but Roman was preoccupied and Seth was then thrust in a 2 on 1 situation. Dean saved him, then saved Roman, then the three tossed The Wyatts the fuck out.

Dean saved the day. If he gets shit the following week, its going to be a bit out of place. Then again, Seth said earlier that while Dean's reasoning for Elimination Chamber is sound and sensible, Seth and Roman are suspicious.

FUCK THIS IS THE SHIT.


----------



## Deptford

Asenath said:


> They don't _have_ to split up. They're so good together, and Reigns isn't ready for a Main Event push just yet.


It's just kind of stuck in my head now that they're splitting after the glory that was EC. My shield world is kinda turned upside down and idk what to think, but I guess we'll find out. 

Don't get me wrong, I definitely wasn't ready to say goodbye to them yet


----------



## Asenath

LPPrince said:


> Dean saved the day. If he gets shit the following week, its going to be a bit out of place. Then again, Seth said earlier that while Dean's reasoning for Elimination Chamber is sound and sensible, Seth and Roman are suspicious.
> 
> FUCK THIS IS THE SHIT.




Like I said in the other thread specifically discussing Dean, this is a whole new twist on the character he's played since about 2008. He's not good. He's still crazy. But loyalty is a whole new element - and when the chips were down, he was loyal when he easily could have walked away from Roman.


----------



## LPPrince

Yeah, they're still heels. Even Seth and Roman, they're just feuding with another heel faction, except that other heel faction gets heel priority with the fans.

Dean at the moment is the darkest member of The Shield, personality/character wise. And its fucking brilliant.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

That pop once Seth came out was just beautiful. Did anybody else marked out when he did that 260 dive to Erik and Luke? Admit it or not, the match was pretty bad. Horrible pacing and I couldn't comprehend the storyline of this. Honestly the rest of The Shield & The Wyatts appearing saved the match. Even though Dean Ambrose cost, they made it interesting. 

I also see that The Shield's storyline is going further. Roman not trusting Dean, Seth trying to talk things out with Dean, but Dean slowly just had enough that his team mates don't trust him. Liking how this is going. By far this storyline has got to be the best wwe had created with what everything's going now. They're so on point with it and clearly are careful with what they do with the 3 of them.


----------



## midnightmischief

enough with the seriousness check out the 'interesting creature' lol

https://24.media.tumblr.com/b1292b11741a076c41112597f7e55dd5/tumblr_n1gwunOH7z1ts8s2po1_500.gif

how do you get the pics to show in the post rather than the url address?


----------



## Rigby

I have a feeling they originally weren't going to have Ambrose make the save, but since Cena might be out of action through Wrestlemania, they changed their plans so that they have both the option of a Wyatt Family vs Shield rematch at Wrestlemania and breaking up the Shield in the next couple weeks. That's why Ambrose was in his Jon Moxley attire for the save despite being in his ring gear for the promo.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Again, ok isn't good enough. He has to be world champion. Ok is NOT ok. you seriously must not have eyes because that match was a fucking atrocity. That's the reason it got shit on so badly. That's the type of match that can end a push. Not Reigns's push, but a push.


You don't need to be a Dynamite Kid or Ric Flair GOAT in-ring performer to be a successful. Being able to draw and get heat is what truly matters. Khali's steady employment for the past 7-8 years proves this.

Their match really wasn't that bad either. It might seem that way when you consider the match they put on last night, but it was still a decent match.


----------



## Wynter

Asenath said:


> Like I said in the other thread specifically discussing Dean, this is a whole new twist on the character he's played since about 2008. He's not good. He's still crazy. But loyalty is a whole new element - and when the chips were down, he was loyal when he easily could have walked away from Roman.


Exactly. That's why I can't picture this group having a falling out and hating each other when it's all over. 
That bond and bromance is too strong.






Spoiler:  CAUSE POST IS KIND OF LONG LOL



WWE needs to figure out a way to give them all singles careers without destroying their friendship and acting like they detest each other.

No matter what these boys go through together, the loyalty to each other wins out every time.
Through the arguments and jealousy, they are there to back up their mates.

They can decide to take a break as stable but promise to always be bros. It's just time to do their own thing for a while. 
They will venture off into their singles careers, but have the comfort of knowing their boys have their back.

They will face each other during their careers at some point yeah, but it's all love and respect at the end of the day.
It's all in the name of competition. No bad blood. 

Even if their feuds with each other get crazy for a bit. Can't control all that testosterone and ego :lol 


Shit, if the triple threat match happens at Mania, they can have an all out war with each other still.
They're brothers, so they are going to go out of the way to bring their best and show out.
They also have egos and won't back down just because they're fighting a teammate.
That would be an even better incentive to fight hard, because they wouldn't dare insult each other by half assing a match by fighting with kiddy gloves.

These are men at the end of the day.

Just let them acknowledge there's tension between them, decide to solve it like men handle it in their world: in the ring
And whoever comes out on top, they respect him and bury the hatchet.





.....Listen I'm reaching here I know :lmao I just don't want the boys to end on a sour note . I would love for their triple threat match to end in a fist bump one last time(at least for now. They gotta reunite years from now.)

This impending breakup is killing me :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

Rigby said:


> You don't need to be a Dynamite Kid or Ric Flair GOAT in-ring performer to be a successful. Being able to draw and get heat is what truly matters. Khali's steady employment for the past 7-8 years proves this.
> 
> Their match really wasn't that bad either. It might seem that way when you consider the match they put on last night, but it was still a decent match.


No, you need to win the world title to be successful, I couldn't give a fuck about in ring performance or drawing or heat. It WAS a horrendous match, though. There's no getting around that. Most people commenting on this match are labeling it a bad match because that's exactly what it was.


----------



## Wynter

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, you need to win the world title to be successful, I couldn't give a fuck about in ring performance or drawing or heat. It WAS a horrendous match, though. There's no getting around that. Most people commenting on this match are labeling it a bad match because that's exactly what it was.


Horrendous? Seriously?

Cameron vs AJ was horrendous.

Del Rio vs Batista was bad.



Roman vs Bray was only meh/decent. There was no real life or momentum to it.
Crowd shitting all over it from the beginning and trolling didn't help either.

But it was _not_ horrendous. 

Stop being dramatic Pyro :lol

It's either Amazing or shitty as fuck when it comes to you.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I just saw RAW (basically The Shield parts, later I will see John Cena, Hulk and Taker parts) 

And I'm confused. :hmm:

The end of match was the best part, but gave the impression that it was a last minute decision.
And Dean Ambrose with his jacket (which should keep) looked the savior and leader of the group, even though Seth and Roman do not trust him. 

John Cena injury is so serious for WWE change his WrestleMania match :bs: 
I'm sad because of John Cena (he'll have to do something at WrestleMania, right?) 

We're gonna have The Shield/The Wyatt instead of John Cena/Bray Wyatt? 

If we will have The Shield/The Wyatt can stop Bray/Roman and have Bray/Dean.
Let these two be the crazies that they are with each other.
WWE you have a 2nd chance to have the best promos between two people in recent times.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SubZero3:16 said:


> Let them stay pressed. On a side note this is why Roman is different from Cena. At EC, you could actually see the fear on Roman's face when he was surrounded by the Wyatt family. Cena on the other hand looks around and grins as if they're 3MB. He doesn't make his opponents look credible at all even though Bray just dropped some truths on his character.


Because is John Cena
John Cena has almost nothing to prove.
Roman on the other hand, has everything to prove


----------



## midnightmischief

don't mind me here, just trying something out

https://24.media.tumblr.com/b1292b11741a076c41112597f7e55dd5/tumblr_n1gwunOH7z1ts8s2po1_500.gif


----------



## Wynter

midnightmischief said:


> don't mind me here, just trying something out
> 
> https://24.media.tumblr.com/b1292b11741a076c41112597f7e55dd5/tumblr_n1gwunOH7z1ts8s2po1_500.gif


you need to do this boo









the yellow square with the mountain(?) on it is what you use.

Just copy and paste the url in the box that pops up


----------



## LPPrince

midnightmischief said:


> don't mind me here, just trying something out
> 
> https://24.media.tumblr.com/b1292b11741a076c41112597f7e55dd5/tumblr_n1gwunOH7z1ts8s2po1_500.gif


You want to use [ img ] tags in place of the [ url ] tags(minus the spaces)


----------



## midnightmischief

thanks winter, here goes...


----------



## kariverson

Is it only me that can see Ambrose getting to be the face of the situation? Like all he wanted to do was help and he is trying so hard and he is misunderstood from the other guys. IDK but in my view it looks mostly like that than him being jealous and deserting the 2 guys.

I guess we all see what we want to see. I wish the storyline could go like that but I'm afraid it won't.


----------



## LPPrince

Success is you


----------



## NoUsername

No mention of Ambrose closing the segment in the middle? Maybe he's taking back the "leader" role from Reigns.

Big fan of all 3 members, don't see why people hate on one performer over the other when each of them do their roles to perfection. The Creative Team is writing each guy to his strengths which is amazing considering every other performer doesn't get half the creative subtleties the Shield do.


----------



## Wynter

Good first gif Mischief :cool2

Can never go wrong with a Reigns smile :


Ambrose can never be a true face. A tweener at best, because it's hard not to love his crazy ass lol

Yes, he showed loyalty to his boys...but he's Dean at the end of the day.
He don't show that love for anyone else but them :lol


----------



## Asenath

midnightmischief said:


> thanks winter, here goes...


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> I've been in such a draw mood. I feel like showing off.


OH CALY. The feels. When Seth was approaching the table, I was going, "please nonononono, not you! It's not going to end well!"



psycho bunny said:


> True, they still haven't made your Dean smiley official yet?
> 
> 
> Omg I love Tapla for this, she should really join this forum


*drowns in the cute*

THAT BRAY SMILEY :lmao

Just finished going through the 50 pages of thread that happened--I so regret missing out on being here while everything was going down!!!! If it weren't for work and lousy time zone differences...

Still basking in rainbow-colored feels...


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, you need to win the world title to be successful, I couldn't give a fuck about in ring performance or drawing or heat. It WAS a horrendous match, though. There's no getting around that. Most people commenting on this match are labeling it a bad match because that's exactly what it was.


This attitude seriously fucking baffles me. You "couldn't give a fuck about in ring performance"? So if Khali was able to deliver incredible promos all the time you'd want him holding the belt despite essentially being so immobile he's almost stationary?

Then why the fuck do you watch wrestling? EVERYTHING is engineered as hype FOR the match. It's all well and good being able to deliver shithot promos every week but if the payoff is a shit match then what's the point?

Also I don't see how putting the title on Wyatt wouldn't just ruin the gimmick? They all look like they've been dredged up from a swamp somewhere and then you want Wyatt coming out carting around two big fuck off pieces of gold over his shoulders? He'll look silly, and it'll do the gimmick no good with him even acting like he WANTS the title.

Anyway, since it's The Shield's thread I'll go on topic. I don't want The Shield to break up. Really a big fan of their work, they come off as a proper cohesive unit like I haven't seen in years.


----------



## midnightmischief

Asenath said:


>


LOL I KNOW RIGHT???? lol

totally my reaction when I first saw that smile
:ex::dance:agree::mark:


----------



## TheFranticJane

I thought Roman vs Wyatt was pretty damn good. They didn't botch anything, they didn't waste time with loads of Orton-esque rest holds, they did a good job. The reason people are ragging on their match is because the crowd was fucking awful - and because the match extended a feud which is obviously meant to be over.
Tonight should have been more about the Shield imploding than carrying on the Wyatt feud, but neither Roman or Bray have any control over how they're booked.

Point is, the match didn't suck, it just felt superfluous. Just like _Backlash_. No one ever cared about that PPV because it was nothing but Wrestlemania Jr. And no one in the crowd cared about Roman vs Bray because it was a rehash of what we've already seen. But the match itself? Pretty damn good.


----------



## Deptford

For the life of me, I can't figure out why the crowd decided to shit on that match. 
I thought it was only a small portion of people that were butthurt over Reigns getting pushed. Didn't know it was like... an actual thing.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> -edit-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking... :banderas
> 
> I would react that way too Dean. :lmao


Yeah, we're all thinking it.
That mother fucker looks nothing like you. He wishes fpalmfpalm:lmao:lmao


-

Riiiiight
Now it's time to commence THE FANGIRLING

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT
*SERIOUS AND I MEAN SERIOUS* Trips vibes from Ambrose on Raw.
THE MOTHER FUCKING LEATHER JACKET

HOLD ME
SOMEONE
:banderas 

THE HEAVY BREATHING FROM AMBROSE #DEAD




















Ambrose coming in at the end and just pummeling down Harper. I loved how relentless he was. Just kept going and going and going and going. Actually reminded me of debut Ambrose at SS 2012 when he just would not let up on Ryback :clap.

*THIS IS WHAT I WANT TO SEE MORE OF FROM HIM!!!!*










As for the Reigns/Wyatt match... Shame that they appeared to lose the crowd halfway through. 
Wasn't the right intensity to it for it. Nice to see it pick up at the end. I don't know whether they could get the balance right in order to make the two of them look great. Some damn good strikes by Roman though taking Bray down. To the idiots chanting 'HUSKY HARRIS' in the crowd, or should I say one lone random guy who thought he was being cool *emphasis on the thought*, SHUT THE HELL UP!!! People need to come into Reigns' match with different mentalities because he's always going to work slower than Rollins. Its hard really because we've seen him work with Rollins for so long that we're just used to the quickness of those two constantly switching it up. 

The ending was frigging awesome! 
Love how Ambrose cost Reigns the match however its justified (he was just helping a bro out, bro) but keeps the tension between the two. 
I love how when it came to the crunch, tension or no tension, they still saved each others asses. I tell you now if this were to happen in their singles runs at any point then I would mark out like a mother! :cheer:cheer:cheer


-



Asenath said:


> Like I said in the other thread specifically discussing Dean, this is a whole new twist on the character he's played since about 2008. He's not good. He's still crazy. But loyalty is a whole new element - and when the chips were down, he was loyal when he easily could have walked away from Roman.


The emotions I actually got from this post Asenath are stupid. :clap:clap
You really are spot on here. This is a new element to Ambrose's character and it actually slots in really well. People who get their backs up about Ambrose not ever being able to work face-like, well tonight was proof that he could do, just gotta add that little twist. 
His stubborn ass still had to go and twist the knife a little by DQ-ing the match, but that is what makes it work so much more!





NoUsername said:


> *No mention of Ambrose closing the segment in the middle? Maybe he's taking back the "leader" role from Reigns.*
> 
> Big fan of all 3 members, don't see why people hate on one performer over the other when each of them do their roles to perfection. The Creative Team is writing each guy to his strengths which is amazing considering every other performer doesn't get half the creative subtleties the Shield do.


I think it's just more emphasis that not one of them should get too big for their boots yet because they still kinda need each other to save the other ya know?

Was nice to see Ambrose (heaving chest and all in that bloody leather jacket) digging his heels in and showing he's still the man in some capacity. 

-

I think I may have just found my new siggy too


----------



## Kratosx23

Novak Djokovic said:


> This attitude seriously fucking baffles me. You "couldn't give a fuck about in ring performance"? So if Khali was able to deliver incredible promos all the time you'd want him holding the belt despite essentially being so immobile he's almost stationary?


Exactly. It's entertainment.



> Then why the fuck do you watch wrestling? EVERYTHING is engineered as hype FOR the match. It's all well and good being able to deliver shithot promos every week but if the payoff is a shit match then what's the point?


It's an old habit I can't break, more or less, and I enjoy good promos. And yeah, the payoff is the match, but guess what? You also can't just put on a good match without a decent back story and characters and make money off it. If nobody wants to SEE the match, because the build has sucked, what's the point of the payoff even happening? The storyline drives everything forward.



> Also I don't see how putting the title on Wyatt wouldn't just ruin the gimmick? They all look like they've been dredged up from a swamp somewhere and then you want Wyatt coming out carting around two big fuck off pieces of gold over his shoulders? He'll look silly, and it'll do the gimmick no good with him even acting like he WANTS the title.


Then have Harper and Rowan carry a belt each, who gives a shit. Or go with one belt that he wears around his waist. All I know is, he's good enough for a world title and you can't punish him just because of his gimmick, that's not right. It's not hard to make sense of him wanting the belt at all, it's symbolic of....whatever, he can say a million things.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Deptford said:


> For the life of me, I can't figure out why the crowd decided to shit on that match.
> I thought it was only a small portion of people that were butthurt over Reigns getting pushed. Didn't know it was like... an actual thing.


It's because the match was nothing but a rehash. It was something you'd see on Smackdown, rather than a match designed to push forward the actual storyline.
Neither Roman or Bray did anything wrong in the ring, it's just that the booking was lazy and put these two great characters together with minimal buildup _straight after_ that incredible match at Elimination Chamber.

Also, the crowd itself was pretty awful all night. They could barely muster any enthusiasm for the fucking Undertaker, so what chance did Bray or Roman have?


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's an old habit I can't break, more or less, and I enjoy good promos. And yeah, the payoff is the match, but guess what? You also can't just put on a good match without a decent back story and characters and make money off it. If nobody wants to SEE the match, because the build has sucked, what's the point of the payoff even happening? The storyline drives everything forward.
> 
> 
> Then have Harper and Rowan carry a belt each, who gives a shit. Or go with one belt that he wears around his waist. All I know is, he's good enough for a world title and you can't punish him just because of his gimmick, that's not right. It's not hard to make sense of him wanting the belt at all, it's symbolic of....whatever, he can say a million things.


Well that's why there needs to be a balance, you can't be great on the mic and the absolute shits in the ring, and you can't be great in the ring and appalling on the mic. One leads to a shit letdown payoff, the other doesn't build a match to a level where it's meaningful. This is why a guy like Punk was ideal, because he delivers on both ends.

Also I'm not saying "punish" him, I'd make Bray look like an absolute killer, because he is a great promo and he CAN work, he's got his character fucking nailed. I just don't think he NEEDS the title because his character is so unique, I guess that's where we differ cause I feel like that and you see the title as the be all end all.


----------



## Kratosx23

Novak Djokovic said:


> Well that's why there needs to be a balance, you can't be great on the mic and the absolute shits in the ring, and you can't be great in the ring and appalling on the mic. One leads to a shit letdown payoff, the other doesn't build a match to a level where it's meaningful. This is why a guy like Punk was ideal, because he delivers on both ends.


It's better to have both, but I don't care. As long as somebody has the mic work part down, that's where I draw the line between acceptability and deniability.



> Also I'm not saying "punish" him, I'd make Bray look like an absolute killer, because he is a great promo and he CAN work, he's got his character fucking nailed. I just don't think he NEEDS the title because his character is so unique, I guess that's where we differ cause I feel like that and you see the title as the be all end all.


You're not saying it, but.....you are. Not giving him the title purely because of the gimmick he's playing IS punishing him. And you can't make a guy look like a killer without putting the title on him because of what the title means. Anybody who doesn't win the title is gonna end up looking like a secondary tier wrestler, because the title symbolizes who matters and who doesn't. If you're not good enough to win that title, then you're by default on the same level as anybody who hasn't done the same.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I just got done catching up on the rest of Raw.

I enjoyed the Roman vs Bray match. Some parts seemed to drag on and the fucking retarded chants from the crowd killed the experience for a while. In disregarding the _Husky Harris_, _CM Punk_, and _Randy Savage_ chants I felt that Roman fared well enough for himself in this singles match. At first I figured they were going to have Dean not appear in a fit of butthurt, but I was glad to see him come out to save his bros. Maybe his intentions weren't entirely pure, but it was still nice considering the way he left after that backstage segment.










I laugh at the naysayers who thought the Shield was done after last night. It's going to happen, for sure, but damn it looks like this really is gonna be stretched into Wrestlemania. What better stage for the split than the grandest stage of them all? I'm so glad that the Shield and the Wyatts aren't done with each other yet.



Spoiler: off topic, but I HAVE to mention Undertaker's appearance



Omg Undertaker on Raw. :banderas

I kinda figured he would be with all the dirt I'd been reading, but man he looks fucking good! It does help shave some years off after dying his beard. Definitely bringin back that ministry beard. I was disappointed to see he hadn't grown out his mohawk, though.

That was an awesome end to the show.


----------



## Reaper

Calahart said:


> Spoiler: off topic
> 
> 
> 
> Omg Undertaker on Raw. :banderas
> 
> I kinda figured he would be with all the dirt I'd been reading, but man he looks fucking good! It does help shave some years off after dying his beard. Definitely bringin back that ministry beard. I was disappointed to see he hadn't grown out his mohawk, though.
> 
> That was an awesome end to the show.





Spoiler: Regarding Taker's return



He just gave all the past acts a lesson in how to return. Especially the ones who feel entitled to their cheers (aka Batista) on how to stay really over after decades. 

You have to earn it no matter how much success you've had in the past. Plain and simple. Come in with a plan. Execute it. Go over.



Still haven't seen the Bray/Reigns match. Will have my thoughts in this post after I do.


----------



## Eulonzo

Bray/Reigns match was good. Could've been better, but it was okay. The crowd stunk up the joint through half of it, or at least it felt like.


----------



## Bushmaster

I think the crowd would have been better if they were enjoying the match. Can't really blame them at all tbh. When Rollins and Dean showed up along with Harper and Rowan the noise picked up. The match was just slow.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> Spoiler: Regarding Taker's return
> 
> 
> 
> He just gave all the past acts a lesson in how to return. Especially the ones who feel entitled to their cheers (aka Batista) on how to stay really over after decades.
> 
> You have to earn it no matter how much success you've had in the past. Plain and simple. Come in with a plan. Execute it. Go over.
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't seen the Bray/Reigns match. Will have my thoughts in this post after I do.





Spoiler: regarding Taker



Yeah totally. He will always be my #1 favorite wrestler of all time. I'm anxious to see how he makes his entrance at WM 30. It will be kinda hard to top the entrance he had at 29 against Punk.



It was no EC match, but in my honest opinion if you toss the imperfections aside it wasn't too terrible. It's like some others have said, it was a slow match and that really isn't Roman's or Bray's forte. 




Eulonzo said:


> Bray/Reigns match was good. Could've been better, but it was okay. The crowd stunk up the joint through half of it, or at least it felt like.


Yeah the crowd was really what killed it for me. 



SoupBro said:


> I think the crowd would have been better if they were enjoying the match. Can't really blame them at all tbh. When Rollins and Dean showed up along with Harper and Rowan the noise picked up. The match was just slow.


Yeah I suppose. Not everyone will enjoy what I do. Things did definitely pick up when everyone else showed up. I will say that things could have been better if the match didn't drag and they just cut right to the chase with the interferences, but oh well. It was still a decent portion of the show all around.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Riiiiight
> Now it's time to commence THE FANGIRLING
> 
> HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT
> *SERIOUS AND I MEAN SERIOUS* Trips vibes from Ambrose on Raw.
> THE MOTHER FUCKING LEATHER JACKET
> 
> HOLD ME
> SOMEONE
> :banderas
> 
> THE HEAVY BREATHING FROM AMBROSE #DEAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose coming in at the end and just pummeling down Harper. I loved how relentless he was. Just kept going and going and going and going. Actually reminded me of debut Ambrose at SS 2012 when he just would not let up on Ryback :clap.
> 
> *THIS IS WHAT I WANT TO SEE MORE OF FROM HIM!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Reigns/Wyatt match... Shame that they appeared to lose the crowd halfway through.
> Wasn't the right intensity to it for it. Nice to see it pick up at the end. I don't know whether they could get the balance right in order to make the two of them look great. Some damn good strikes by Roman though taking Bray down. To the idiots chanting 'HUSKY HARRIS' in the crowd, or should I say one lone random guy who thought he was being cool *emphasis on the thought*, SHUT THE HELL UP!!! People need to come into Reigns' match with different mentalities because he's always going to work slower than Rollins. Its hard really because we've seen him work with Rollins for so long that we're just used to the quickness of those two constantly switching it up.
> 
> The ending was frigging awesome!
> Love how Ambrose cost Reigns the match however its justified (he was just helping a bro out, bro) but keeps the tension between the two.
> I love how when it came to the crunch, tension or no tension, they still saved each others asses. I tell you now if this were to happen in their singles runs at any point then I would mark out like a mother! :cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> The emotions I actually got from this post Asenath are stupid. :clap:clap
> You really are spot on here. This is a new element to Ambrose's character and it actually slots in really well. People who get their backs up about Ambrose not ever being able to work face-like, well tonight was proof that he could do, just gotta add that little twist.
> His stubborn ass still had to go and twist the knife a little by DQ-ing the match, but that is what makes it work so much more!
> 
> I think it's just more emphasis that not one of them should get too big for their boots yet because they still kinda need each other to save the other ya know?
> 
> Was nice to see Ambrose (heaving chest and all in that bloody leather jacket) digging his heels in and showing he's still the man in some capacity.
> 
> I think I may have just found my new siggy too


I may have missed most of the words in this post cos AMBROSE IN THAT JACKET. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

Haven't watched the Bray/Reigns match yet. But usually the smarks and even the casuals love both guys. So they chanting random things during Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt seems kinda puzzling. Bray Wyatt was getting cheered a lot when he cut the promo against Cena if I remember.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Wow there was so much negativity that after 4 pages I skipped ahead and past tylermoxreigns's beautiful marking. :banderas

Ambrose, that crazy little shit. It's going to be painful (yet deliciously dramatic) once the shield splits because, even though it isn't perfect at this point, it's clear that Dean still has loyalties to the shield.

Oh and more Ambrose is a leather jacket pls.


----------



## Reaper

Quoth the Raven said:


> Haven't watched the Bray/Reigns match yet. But usually the smarks and even the casuals love both guys. So they chanting random things during Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt seems kinda puzzling. Bray Wyatt was getting cheered a lot when he cut the promo against Cena if I remember.


Still not there yet. But I will make the point that you win the crowd over with what you do in the ring no matter how much they're shitting on you. 

Orton/Cena's last match together is a great recent example of that. Orton has made new fans since and he's no longer coming out to dead silence .. plus he's won a lot of people's respect on the strength of his crowd control.

It's ok for Reigns and Bray to be shat upon too you know. it's part of their learning curve. They don't have the experience of the tough indy crowds to help them on the grandest stage. They'll get there however. I'll repeat. It's a part of the learning process. They've been billed as main eventers, therefore they're going to have to deal with the expectation that's on the main eventers. Crowds are typically more forgiving for guys who are still coming up the system slower.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I saw RAW segment again.
And now I have the feeling that something is going on.
Dean is trustworthy?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Dean is not trustworthy. Not in general at least. He is a slimy, no good, motherfucker who would stoop to so many lows if he had to in order to get what he wanted. (It's only too bad that he is so restricted from taking his character to infinitely greater heights.)However, he obviously still has loyalties towards Seth and Roman. Possibly more-so Seth, but I believe he still cares about Roman to a degree.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Reaper Jones said:


> Still not there yet. But I will make the point that you win the crowd over with what you do in the ring no matter how much they're shitting on you.
> 
> Orton/Cena's last match together is a great recent example of that. Orton has made new fans since and he's no longer coming out to dead silence .. plus he's won a lot of people's respect on the strength of his crowd control.
> 
> It's ok for Reigns and Bray to be shat upon too you know. it's part of their learning curve. They don't have the experience of the tough indy crowds to help them on the grandest stage. They'll get there however. I'll repeat. It's a part of the learning process. They've been billed as main eventers, therefore they're going to have to deal with the expectation that's on the main eventers. Crowds are typically more forgiving for guys who are still coming up the system slower.




Yeah, but considering how hot the crowds usually are for these two men, it was weird they never even gave them a chance. I'll watch the match later to see if they stopped caring because it was boring or were they like that from the start.

Maybe it was just Green Bay :draper2


----------



## CALΔMITY

Nah the crowd was pretty pumped for it at the start when both parties came out. Chunks of the crowd just got bored.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Happens with inexperience. They should probably have had Reigns go against Harper while Bray watched or Bray versus Rollins, with Reigns at ringside.

Anyway, I remember Cena being a very very average worker when he got to the top. Experience made him good. Same can be said for Reigns. Only way to get better is with more matches.


----------



## Reaper

^Good point. Both Reigns and Bray are both WWE products through and through and neither have much singles experience on their own, let alone put an entire match together. This is not a small ask for guys that green. 

Working a singles match is a completely different ballgame from working a tag-team filled with experienced vets like Harper/Ambrose/Rollins. 

They learned the hard way ... I'm not gonna say that the crowd rightly shat on them, nor will I say that they were wrong. But I do think it was a bit of an indoctrination into a universe that's in full on revolution mode where they will either walk away depressed, or motivated. The crowd didn't like what they saw and now it's up to them to recover from it. 

I'm glad it happened on a Raw where they still have a chance to recover from. But they won't get too many chances before Vince loses interest ...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Dean with a damn leatherjacket :banderas


Reigns vs Bray match was pretty decent. Not good, but not bad either. Just decent.


----------



## Wynter

I doubt most have a problem with Reigns being given the chance to get better. 
Of course he needs experience and singles matches to progress his skills. 

All this ire is because they know WWE is strapping a rocket to his back. 

WWE isn't allowing him to get better before sending him to the main event. 

People think he needs more grooming before he's shot to the top. 
Im inclined to agree no matter how talented I believe that man is.

I bet if they felt like he was going to work from the mid card up, the bitching would be cut considerably. 

Reigns is a future main eventer no doubt.
I just wish Vince had the patience and attention span to let that boy grow.


----------



## Reaper

WynterWarm12 said:


> I doubt most have a problem with Reigns being given the chance to get better.
> Of course he needs experience and singles matches to progress his skills.
> 
> All this ire is because they know WWE is strapping a rocket to his back.
> 
> WWE isn't allowing him to get better before sending him to the main event.
> 
> People think he needs more grooming before he's shot to the top.
> Im inclined to agree no matter how talented I believe that man is.
> 
> I bet if they felt like he was going to work from the mid card up, the bitching would be cut considerably.
> 
> Reigns is a future main eventer no doubt.
> I just wish Vince had the patience and attention span to let that boy grow.


Pretty much all of this. Well summarized.


----------



## Joshi Judas

It's a weird place for Reigns to be in though. Sure, he isn't ready for a rocket push right now, and if he gets to the main event too soon, the crowds will slowly turn on him. He does have the charisma, looks and intensity to be the top face but needs to polish his skills.

Again, if he toils in the midcard, I don't think he'll stay that over because the midcard is full of very talented people. You have to be exceptional to get as over as Bryan or even Cesaro from the midcard.

I think Cornette said it once in a shoot interview about Batista: "He could either be a main eventer, or be nothing".

Not saying Reigns will be nothing but WWE has to tread VERY carefully in pushing him to the top. He needs an intense feud, a great rivalry to get the entire crowd behind him. HHH/Batista wasn't the most memorable match but the storyline and feud was so good, people didn't care. That's what they need to do with Reigns.


----------



## Reaper

Ok. Just finished watching the match. 

1. Match was slow which I believe was what caused the fans to lose interest at certain points. The problem here was that they were given too much time. I think a 5-6 minute fast-paced brawl between the two would've worked better. 

2. Crowd got very hot for Reigns towards the end (all things considered). He's not going to get Bryan-isque pops right now ... no one is so to expect the same kind of reactions is probably a bit naive as well. He's still only getting over. The pops will come. There's no reason to believe that they won't. 

3. It was a judgemental crowd and that's fine. They'll have nights like these. 

4. It was a decently well worked match actually. I didn't mind it at all. I think that Reigns is a little more versatile than Bray in the ring at this point. I hope that the next time these two face each other, they can do so in an extreme rules setting. No holds barred. No disqualification. They're brawlers, and you can't brawl too well in an PG setting. 

5. They're green. But not untalented. Reigns is good with his in-ring persona as is Bray. 

Bad night for both. That's ok. They both have the talent to overcome it.


----------



## Wynter

I agree. A hot feud for Roman would do wonders for his overness.

But all feuds always come down to that almighty match. 
They need to fix how they book Reigns in his singles matches. They're too damn slow. They do nothing for his explosive style character. 

The crowd now days won't tolerate a match that's mediocre or average. 

They expect quality and when it's attached to a feud, they want magic to happen in that ring. 

Who knows, maybe a tweak in the pace of his matches and opponents he has chemistry with, it will all fall together for Reigns. 

I hope so because I'd hate to see that guy fail or Vince to give up on him. 

Too talented to waste or ruin.


----------



## CM Jewels

That jacket is foreshadowing like a motherfucker. I'm ready for the split.


----------



## Reaper

CM Jewels said:


> That jacket is foreshadowing like a motherfucker. I'm ready for the split.


I love what it already does for his character too. 

He looked fucking badass as hell.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I agree that the WWE has to tread carefully with Reigns. I could be wrong, but from how I perceive things it seems like they're at least TRYING to be careful with Reigns. The WWE booking department is full of morons, however, (says me who would fail as a booker as well 8*D ) so of course his push hasn't been perfect. I like Ambrose the most out of the group and yet I am not bitter over how Reigns is being used at this point. We'll just have to keep watching and see where they go with things. The more I watch talent like the Shield and the Wyatts, the more I perceive a slow shift in the waters of how things are done.



Reaper Jones said:


> I love what it already does for his character too.
> 
> He looked fucking badass as hell.


Agreed. As far as appearances go, the only thing that really set him apart from Roman and Seth was ousting the tactical vest and sporting the sleeveless top. The jacket adds more flavor to his appearance.

I just HAD to draw him in it.


----------



## Reaper

Honestly, Ambrose is the best all round talent of the group and by far one of the best character actors the WWE currently has. 

There's really no denying it. 

I think they're getting ready to let him have a mini run btw. Just his two sentences against the other two in an actual conflict had them both looking like they couldn't come up with a response. His energy is the kind that could make an average mic worker turn into a nervous wreck in a face off. I remember his face off with Punk who himself reacted with a look of awe and respect for Ambrose which was very telling. He hung in there with the Piper of all people man. That's a special fucking talent right there. 

Reigns biggest problem right now imo is self-confidence. He can portray that he has it at times in a face-off, but in the match itself it was lacking a bit. The pieces are there. They need to fall in place. The WWE is rushing him and I wouldn't be surprised if he himself is feeling the pressure at this point.


----------



## Wynter

Cali coming in with dat sexy ass drawing :

Dean looked like a top guy in that damn jacket :mark:
The way he busted on the scene and helped whoop ass, then stood in the ring, breathing hard with his arms slightly away from his sides showing how pumped he was, boy looked bad ass for real.

Leather jacket + earring = :mark:

Dean was giving me some serious Triple H feels for some reason when he was standing in the ring with that jacket :lol


----------



## CM Jewels

Reaper Jones said:


> Honestly, Ambrose is the best all round talent of the group and by far one of the best character actors the WWE currently has.
> 
> There's really no denying it.
> 
> I think they're getting ready to let him have a mini run btw. Just his two sentences against the other two in an actual conflict had them both looking like they couldn't come up with a response. His energy is the kind that could make an average mic worker turn into a nervous wreck in a face off.
> 
> Reigns biggest problem right now imo is self-confidence. He can portray that he has it at times in a face-off, but in the match itself it was lacking a bit. The pieces are there. They need to fall in place. The WWE is rushing him and I wouldn't be surprised if he himself is feeling the pressure at this point.


I think you let him build the midcard in the way that they have been trying to rebuild the tag division. Give him meaningful fueds with the belt, make him defend it, have him be "as good as everybody pretends to be" leading to an eventual IC unification with a worthy opponent.

Once he outgrows that, I would say you start putting him in main event stuff.


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, Roman could have been uncomfortable without his mates at his side. 
If he lacks confidence, a bad crowd doesn't help.

But boyyyyy when he gets a little cocky and starts feeling himself in the ring, Roman looks glorious.

That little shimmy he does when hes hyping up :lenny


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah I don't think Reigns really anticipated getting this far so soon, but who would turn down the opportunity to impress eh? I really hope he get get more self confidence within the ring. I know first hand how a situation like that can be since it practically happened to me in my last job. Keeping my fingers crossed for Reigns.

Ambrose has dazzled with the times he has been given to shine, so I can foresee a run with him as well. Sometimes I think that maybe Jon is too good for the casual crowds, though. The WWE hasn't had a talent so good, so immersed in his character, in such a long while. I don't want him to tone down anything more than the restrictions already make him do, though. I hope that he can figure out a way to evolve his character in a way that the crowds can get behind. He doesn't get reactions like Reigns does, but something a little more focused on him could do him some good in getting more people to understand him. He's a smart lad, though.


@Wynter: I couldn't help myself :ambrose


----------



## CM Jewels

Calahart said:


> I hope that he can figure out a way to evolve his character in a way that the crowds can get behind.


I feel he already kind of has. He had implemented a more cocky smug douchebagness into his character as of late. The arrogance, scumbag hoop earring, and the obnoxious open mouth HBK gum chew.

Him returning back to the more psychopathic character is a sign that WWE "gets him" and is letting him run with it, or else I don't think we would see him turning up like he has been.


----------



## CALΔMITY

CM Jewels said:


> I feel he already kind of has. He had implemented a more cocky smug douchebagness into his character as of late. The arrogance, scumbag hoop earring, and the obnoxious open mouth HBK gum chew.
> 
> Him returning back to the more psychopathic character is a sign that WWE "gets him" and is letting him run with it, or else I don't think we would see him turning up like he has been.


Yeah I know. He has evolved his character quite a bit since the Shield's debut. I just mean further evolve it. I see it happening with aesthetic things like the jacket. I know he'll continue to surprise us. The crowds can be unpredictable, though, and psychologically part of how casual crowds are going to react to a wrestler is based on how well received that wrestler is on their tv. Not everyone looks into his character as deeply as some of us do which is why I hope he can observe, learn, and continue to evolve.


----------



## Eulonzo

Also, forgot to mention: Their match with The Wyatt Family was fantastic. :mark: Really really good.

The spot where Ambrose went all over Bray and was punching him and the crowd kinda popping for it was awesome, I know that's random but lol I love when there's a brawl and the crowd goes crazy over it, it gives that "fight" feel, so-to-speak. I wanna say Rollins was the MVP or whatever but I thought Reigns was awesome, too. Ambrose was the least interesting to me which is weird because he's my favorite individually, but he has some good moments too, just not as memorable or as good as the others, which is no surprise, Rollins & Reigns' moveset has the most oomph in them.. That probably made no sense, but you get what I mean lol. But Ambrose added that brawl/chaotic factor in some parts, which is always good. And of course the Wyatts did great as always, if we're gonna pick a MVP for the Wyatts, it HAS to be Luke Harper. For a man his size, his dropkick was nice and that suicide dive was fantastic. Last person I can remember doing a dive outside the ring that side or bigger is Undertaker. I never get tired of his big boot. He almost killed Ambrose with that lol! But man, that chokeslam into the Announce Table. They really know how to sell their dominance. The crowd was going apeshit and chanting "Holy Shit" meanwhile they were just giving creepy ass stares to Rollins, they really looked like unstoppable monsters there - well they did the whole time but lol - And I loooved the ending. Talk about a tease.

Literally, fucking awesome match. And honestly, The Wyatts winning was the right call.


----------



## Wynter

Dean is such a beautifully complicated beast. 
Sometimes I feel a lot of these fans don't deserve him :lol
Too many miss what makes him special and the gold he brings to the ring too.
Yes that boy can talk on the mic, but do you see his great storytelling, selling, psychology and mannerisms in the ring also?

Dude is a phenomenal character with solid in ring skills to boot.
Complete package. WWE should feel lucky hes on their roster :cool2


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dean is such a beautifully complicated beast.
> Sometimes I feel a lot of these fans don't deserve him :lol
> Too many miss what makes him special and the gold he brings to the ring too.
> Yes that boy can talk on the mic, but do you see his great storytelling, selling, psychology and mannerisms in the ring also?
> 
> Dude is a phenomenal character with solid in ring skills to boot.
> Complete package. WWE should feel lucky hes on their roster :cool2


All of this. Beautiful post.

Sorry, I have developed a mean headache at the moment so the analytical side of me has taken a plummet.
Have a Grell reaction gif to paint how much I liked your post. Dean praise is always warranted.


----------



## CM Jewels

Calahart said:


> Yeah I know. He has evolved his character quite a bit since the Shield's debut. I just mean further evolve it. I see it happening with aesthetic things like the jacket. I know he'll continue to surprise us. The crowds can be unpredictable, though, and psychologically part of how casual crowds are going to react to a wrestler is based on how well received that wrestler is on their tv. Not everyone looks into his character as deeply as some of us do which is why I hope he can observe, learn, and continue to evolve.


True. I have faith though. Remember how lukewarm and awkward Bray's heat (or lack thereof) was when he first debuted? Now he gets great heat and genuinely has the crowd on edge. Casuals definitely take longer to pick up on the nuances of what makes certain guys great, but they eventually do more often than not.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah you're right. #believeinambrose

Dat Roman and his flawless hair tho


----------



## DoubtGin

That Ambrose pop.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Seth pls


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> I agree that the WWE has to tread carefully with Reigns. I could be wrong, but from how I perceive things it seems like they're at least TRYING to be careful with Reigns. The WWE booking department is full of morons, however, (says me who would fail as a booker as well 8*D ) so of course his push hasn't been perfect. I like Ambrose the most out of the group and yet I am not bitter over how Reigns is being used at this point. We'll just have to keep watching and see where they go with things. The more I watch talent like the Shield and the Wyatts, the more I perceive a slow shift in the waters of how things are done.
> 
> 
> Agreed. As far as appearances go, the only thing that really set him apart from Roman and Seth was ousting the tactical vest and sporting the sleeveless top. The jacket adds more flavor to his appearance.
> 
> I just HAD to draw him in it.


:clap Beautiful.

I honestly aww'd when Dean came back. It just gives me confidence that the story of The Shield is definitely going to be one to remember. How long have they been teasing "cracks"? Ages. But then they keep sticking together and protecting each other and being so loyal and MY HEART.

Anyway, I do like how they're slowly giving Roman a little more time on his own and testing the waters. He's really still got a-ways to go, but so far, he's been doing OK with what he's given.

PLEASE don't let this be the end of Shield/Wyatts.



CM Jewels said:


> I feel he already kind of has. He had implemented a more cocky smug douchebagness into his character as of late. The arrogance, scumbag hoop earring, and the obnoxious open mouth HBK gum chew.
> 
> Him returning back to the more psychopathic character is a sign that WWE "gets him" and is letting him run with it, or else I don't think we would see him turning up like he has been.


^Yes. And I need him to turn it up even more. He could set the world on fire.

Seth :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dean is such a beautifully complicated beast.
> Sometimes I feel a lot of these fans don't deserve him :lol
> Too many miss what makes him special and the gold he brings to the ring too.
> Yes that boy can talk on the mic, but do you see his great storytelling, selling, psychology and mannerisms in the ring also?
> 
> Dude is a phenomenal character with solid in ring skills to boot.
> Complete package. WWE should feel lucky hes on their roster :cool2


:clap TRUTH!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Yeah you're right. #believeinambrose
> 
> Dat Roman and his flawless hair tho


Just bow in it's majestic greatness :faint: It looks so awesome in action shots.



Calahart said:


> Seth pls


Sucking seemed to be on Seth's mind a lot that day, hmmm


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Just bow in it's majestic greatness :faint: It looks so awesome in action shots.
> 
> Sucking seemed to be on Seth's mind a lot that day, hmmm


That's what happens when he isn't around Roman for too long.  :lmao

Agreed about Roman's hair too. It's plenty sexy in photo shoots, but in the middle of a match he werks that hair.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> *That's what happens when he isn't around Roman for too long.  :lmao*
> 
> Agreed about Roman's hair too. It's plenty sexy in photo shoots, but in the middle of a match he werks that hair.


:lmao:lmao Cali dropping dem truth bombs. The chat as corrupted you I see.... finally.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> :lmao:lmao Cali dropping dem truth bombs. The chat as corrupted you I see.... finally.


Oh well you know.










I guess it was bound to happen one way or the other. I'm still a lightweight compared to the rest of you hoes though. I have some ways to go, yet.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Oh well you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it was bound to happen one way or the other. I'm still a lightweight compared to the rest of you hoes though. I have some ways to go, yet.


Oh you'll get there... I'll make sure of it.
:cena5


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh you'll get there... I'll make sure of it.
> :cena5


Look out, Zero's on a mission.










I guess I can give myself a head start and read more of your stuff.


----------



## tbp82

Quoth the Raven said:


> Haven't watched the Bray/Reigns match yet. But usually the smarks and even the casuals love both guys. So they chanting random things during Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt seems kinda puzzling. Bray Wyatt was getting cheered a lot when he cut the promo against Cena if I remember.


Don't put to much into the crowd reactions. That crowd booed The Usos last night. They booed Big. E last night. It's crowds like this that is the reason WWE ignores crowd reactions most of the time.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Calahart said:


> Seth pls


Oh god, beautiful looking Seth Rollins talking about someone sucking something... my giddy 'eart, it cannot take this.

Speaking of Rollins, I think his whole sequence with Harper at EC was one of my favourite bits of that match. The fact that the most oft-overlooked Shield member managed to single-handedly raise a thunderous "Holy Shit!" chant on PPV just made me all warm and snuggly inside.

Also, dat flit on RAW. Dude came out of nowhere, it was awesome.

And I love that the report someone posted on this site a while back about Rollins sticking with Ambrose and both of them turning on Reigns looks to be kinda wrong as of now. They shouldn't make Rollins turn on Reigns, they've got such a bromance it'd be criminal to destroy it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reservoir Angel said:


> Oh god, beautiful looking Seth Rollins talking about someone sucking something... my giddy 'eart, it cannot take this.
> 
> Speaking of Rollins, I think his whole sequence with Harper at EC was one of my favourite bits of that match. The fact that the most oft-overlooked Shield member managed to single-handedly raise a thunderous "Holy Shit!" chant on PPV just made me all warm and snuggly inside.
> 
> Also, dat flit on RAW. Dude came out of nowhere, it was awesome.
> 
> And I love that the report someone posted on this site a while back about Rollins sticking with Ambrose and both of them turning on Reigns looks to be kinda wrong as of now. They shouldn't make Rollins turn on Reigns, they've got such a bromance it'd be criminal to destroy it.


Seth stole the show at EC. All three of those boys were amazing, but Seth shined the brightest.

I :banderas so much at








Seth out of fuckin no where!









Top that off with Ambrose in a leather jacket out of fuckin no where... :banderas
More psycho aggressive Ambrose in a leather jacket pls.

Yeah the bromance is much too strong between those two. I at least can't picture Seth choosing Ambrose over Reigns.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Calahart said:


> Seth stole the show at EC. All three of those boys were amazing, but Seth shined the brightest.


True, true. And I'm not just agreeing that Seth was the show-stealer because I love the guy. Even if he wasn't my favourite of the Shield it'd be impossible to deny how much he kicked absolute arse in that match. Dude was very clearly giving everything he could for that, and it really showed.

Plus he took the biggest bumps of the match, too. The outside dive, the flip over the top, and of course getting slammed through the Spanish announce table.



> I :banderas so much at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth out of fuckin no where!


Also loved how it cut back to Roman looking down at him with a smile and kind of a "go on mate!" thing happening. 

They're such friends, it makes me want to squee. 



> Top that off with Ambrose in a leather jacket out of fuckin no where... :banderas
> More psycho aggressive Ambrose in a leather jacket pls.


My favourite part of that is it looked like he was in such a rush to get in that he seemed to belt Seth by accident as he leapt into the fray.

And yes, I love Dean when he gets all psycho badass, and the leather jacket really helped that image of him.



> Yeah the bromance is much too strong between those two. I at least can't picture Seth choosing Ambrose over Reigns.


Unless they do it as a swerve, but I think if they did it'd come off as more "what the fuck?" than "oh my god!" because Seth's consistently shown as being closer to Reigns than he is to Ambrose, more so since the cracks in the group started showing up.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Seth stole the show at EC. All three of those boys were amazing, but Seth shined the brightest.
> 
> I :banderas so much at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth out of fuckin no where!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top that off with Ambrose in a leather jacket out of fuckin no where... :banderas
> More psycho aggressive Ambrose in a leather jacket pls.
> 
> Yeah the bromance is much too strong between those two. I at least can't picture Seth choosing Ambrose over Reigns.


Definitely. He made his mark at EC. Can I just mention the bromance, though? Seth and Roman "calming" Dean down. Dean being cheerleader for Seth. Roman looking all concerned at Seth after the match was over. 

:mark: for the Raw happenings. Dean needs to wear that jacket more. Like Seth needs to wear that cat burglar outfit more.

Oh, I don't know...Dean could very well convince him otherwise *cough*


----------



## Davion McCool

Calahart said:


> Seth stole the show at EC. All three of those boys were amazing, but Seth shined the brightest.
> 
> I :banderas so much at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth out of fuckin no where!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top that off with Ambrose in a leather jacket out of fuckin no where... :banderas
> More psycho aggressive Ambrose in a leather jacket pls.
> 
> Yeah the bromance is much too strong between those two. I at least can't picture Seth choosing Ambrose over Reigns.


Rollins is canonically the slut of the group. Ambrose came in to safe his pretty boy waifu.

T-thats what everyone else was thinking in this segment, r-right?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Davion McCool said:


> Rollins is canonically the slut of the group. Ambrose came in to safe his pretty boy waifu.
> 
> T-thats what everyone else was thinking in this segment, r-right?


Not exactly that but I am compelled to think that if Rollins wasn't getting beaten down, Dean might not have bothered to turn up and definitely not with the enthusiasm he did.


----------



## Davion McCool

Also:


Calahart said:


> Seth pls


I'm gonna need sauce on this. For, uh, research reasons.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reservoir Angel said:


> My favourite part of that is it looked like he was in such a rush to get in that he seemed to belt Seth by accident as he leapt into the fray.
> 
> And yes, I love Dean when he gets all psycho badass, and the leather jacket really helped that image of him.


Yeah I actually didn't catch that until I saw the gifsets on tumblr. Seth did indeed get flung to the side, but I'm sure that in Ambrose's blind assault he hadn't planned on that.



JacqSparrow said:


> Definitely. He made his mark at EC. Can I just mention the bromance, though? Seth and Roman "calming" Dean down. Dean being cheerleader for Seth. Roman looking all concerned at Seth after the match was over.


Yeah that was so freakin adorable.











Davion McCool said:


> Rollins is canonically the slut of the group.


Yeah I find myself calling Seth _Slut_ quite often lately. Dean is _little shit_. _Flawless Hair_ just kinda stuck with me from the other gals.



Davion McCool said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> I'm gonna need sauce on this. For, uh, research reasons.


Tumblr said it was from a dvd documentary on DX


----------



## JacqSparrow

Reservoir Angel said:


> Not exactly that but I am compelled to think that if Rollins wasn't getting beaten down, Dean might not have bothered to turn up and definitely not with the enthusiasm he did.


The Ambrollins is real.



Calahart said:


> Yeah I actually didn't catch that until I saw the gifsets on tumblr. Seth did indeed get flung to the side, but I'm sure that in Ambrose's blind assault he hadn't planned on that.
> 
> 
> Yeah that was so freakin adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I find myself calling Seth _Slut_ quite often lately. Dean is _little shit_. _Flawless Hair_ just kinda stuck with me from the other gals.
> 
> 
> Tumblr said it was from a dvd documentary on DX


:lol I blame it on the fanfics! Which, well, can't be helped since he's always so touchy-feely and affectionate. And he admitted to reading them. That was asking for it.

I call Roman Samson in my head :lol I swear, if anyone's making a movie based on that and needs a leading man, I would recommend Roman for DAT HAIR.


----------



## DareDevil

ok so, let me get this straight, every time Roman is in a singles match, we're going to be at each others throat? Either because, ''the match was slow" "the match was boring" "Reings doesn't know how to wrestle." "Reings sucks." Alright, listen here, Daniel fucking Bryan has had boring matches and he's one of the best wrestlers WWE has. I know that you have your opinion is just that I don't agree with it and your opinion sucks. I swear some of you give out the stupidest excuses to shit on Roman, I am sick of it. And newsflash, of course Reings matches are going to be a bit slow paced because, tell me, how many singles matches has he been in? hmm?...yeah, not that many. You guys(some) say "Oh Reings doesn't know how to wrestle." and you loose your shit the moment he gets a singles match to get better at it, because yes he does need to improve, and tell me, what else is there for Dean and Seth to improve on?....Yeah. And if you expect Roman to bust out some fancy flips like Seth or bust out some killer promos like Dean, you are dreaming, because he can't do that...yet, he is still improving but you people just won't give him a chance, IDK why though. Is it because he didn't came from the indies? Is it because he's big? Is it because is him the one getting the push? Is it because of his fabulous hair and you're bald? Is it because of his killer tattoo? Is it because he's related to the rock? Is it because he's the one that's with Dean and Seth all of the time? Is it because it only takes a few words for him to get his point across? Is it because of his superman punch? Is it because of his cat eyes? Why, why, why, why? Why don't you like him? and don't you fucking say..."Oh because he sucks." Or no one in this thread will take you seriously and just think you're stupid, state a logical explanation as to why. I have said already a million times that he is not my favorite from *The Shield*, that doesn't mean I don't like him, because I DO! My favorite is Dean but I cringe every single time a Dean Ambrose fan comes in here to bash on Roman, I really do.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DareDevil said:


> ok so, let me get this straight, every time Roman is in a singles match, we're going to be at each others throat? Either because, ''the match was slow" "the match was boring" "Reings doesn't know how to wrestle." "Reings sucks." Alright, listen here, Daniel fucking Bryan has had boring matches and he's one of the best wrestlers WWE has. I know that you have your opinion is just that I don't agree with it and your opinion sucks. I swear some of you give out the stupidest excuses to shit on Roman, I am sick of it. And newsflash, of course Reings matches are going to be a bit slow paced because, tell me, how many singles matches has he been in? hmm?...yeah, not that many. You guys(some) say "Oh Reings doesn't know how to wrestle." and you loose your shit the moment he gets a singles match to get better at it, because yes he does need to improve, and tell me, what else is there for Dean and Seth to improve on?....Yeah. And if you expect Roman to bust out some fancy flips like Seth or bust out some killer promos like Dean, you are dreaming, because he can't do that...yet, he is still improving but you people just won't give him a chance, IDK why though. Is it because he didn't came from the indies? Is it because he's big? Is it because is him the one getting the push? Is it because of his fabulous hair and you're bald? Is it because of his killer tattoo? Is it because he's related to the rock? Is it because he's the one that's with Dean and Seth all of the time? Is it because it only takes a few words for him to get his point across? Is it because of his superman punch? Is it because of his cat eyes? Why, why, why, why? Why don't you like him? and don't you fucking say..."Oh because he sucks." Or no one in this thread will take you seriously and just think you're stupid, state a logical explanation as to why. I have said already a million times that he is not my favorite from *The Shield*, that doesn't mean I don't like him, because I DO! My favorite is Dean but *I cringe every single time a Dean Ambrose fan comes in here to bash on Roman, I really do.*


Well this feels out from left field. I understand you don't like the negativity that Reigns is receiving from some people and feel the need to vent, but what's this about Dean Ambrose fans coming in here to bash Roman? I'm eliminating Pyro from the list by proxy so with him out I haven't seen much of that.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Well this feels out from left field. I understand you don't like the negativity that Reigns is receiving from some people and feel the need to vent, but what's this about Dean Ambrose fans coming in here to bash Roman? I'm eliminating Pyro from the list by proxy so with him out I haven't seen much of that.


Not all caly, not all.
yeah, I was talking about him and Eddie sometimes, and I really don't want to state names.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Reaper Jones said:


> Honestly, Ambrose is the best all round talent of the group and by far one of the best character actors the WWE currently has.
> 
> There's really no denying it.
> 
> I think they're getting ready to let him have a mini run btw. Just his two sentences against the other two in an actual conflict had them both looking like they couldn't come up with a response. His energy is the kind that could make an average mic worker turn into a nervous wreck in a face off. I remember his face off with Punk who himself reacted with a look of awe and respect for Ambrose which was very telling. He hung in there with the Piper of all people man. That's a special fucking talent right there.
> 
> Reigns biggest problem right now imo is self-confidence. He can portray that he has it at times in a face-off, but in the match itself it was lacking a bit. The pieces are there. They need to fall in place. The WWE is rushing him and I wouldn't be surprised if he himself is feeling the pressure at this point.



Absolutely agree with everything in this post.

The Reigns part regarding confidence is so true. I remember watching him down in NXT last summer when he tagged with Rollins and Ambrose against Neville, Corey and Xavier Woods and commenting on how much of a badass he was in the match. First words out of my brother's mouth were 'Confidence. He feels like he is a big dog down in NXT but not so much on the main roster' 

Just like everything experience is key, just as much as belief in yourself.
You want me to be honest, Ambrose and Rollins believe in themselves and Reigns, maybe not so much. 





Calahart said:


> Seth pls


He looks like he's just seen what he's gonna have to suck in the third gif. His eyes, that longing/kinda spaced out stare :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> He looks like he's just seen what he's gonna have to suck in the third gif. His eyes, that longing/kinda spaced out stare :lmao :lmao :lmao


The thirst was too great. He needed Roman and he needed him right then and there. :rollins


----------



## Eddie Ray

had to commemorate the return of Mox (dat jacket) with a little doodle.


----------



## Deadpoolite

tylermoxreigns said:


> He looks like he's just seen what he's gonna have to suck in the third gif. His eyes, that longing/kinda spaced out stare :lmao :lmao :lmao


The way his eyes drift off to the side at the end made he think he was thinking of a past experience of his. I'd say a negative experience, like Michael Hayes mistaking him for Kaitlyn.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> The Reigns part regarding confidence is so true. I remember watching him down in NXT last summer when he tagged with Rollins and Ambrose against Neville, Corey and Xavier Woods and commenting on how much of a badass he was in the match. First words out of my brother's mouth were 'Confidence. He feels like he is a big dog down in NXT but not so much on the main roster'
> 
> Just like everything experience is key, just as much as belief in yourself.
> You want me to be honest, Ambrose and Rollins believe in themselves and Reigns, maybe not so much.


I guess being out on the big stage on his own is shaking Roman up. Because when he's on, he's really on.



Eddie Ray said:


> had to commemorate the return of Mox (dat jacket) with a little doodle.


:clap All the artists are coming out of the woodwork :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eddie Ray said:


> had to commemorate the return of Mox (dat jacket) with a little doodle.


Well well WELL, now. It's nice to see another artist emerge.
That's wicked.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I wish I could draw... as it stands, my only creative skill is writing.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Nothing wrong with that. Writing is as much of an artistic talent as drawing is.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Yeah but it's not much good for showing off to fangirls on a forum.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

So someone went there.... :lol


----------



## Blommen

My biggest hope is that they don't push Reigns too fast. It's been brewing for a while but i think last night opened some eyes backstage on how green the dude still is. tremendous talent, absolutely tremendous but he has yet to fulfil it and he really shouldn't get a singles push like what they've been teasing until he's able to put on a decent match for himself. Throwing inexperienced and over wrestlers into the main event scene based on their look has never and will never work and will almost always end up ruining them going forward. let the push happen organically.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reservoir Angel said:


> Yeah but it's not much good for showing off to fangirls on a forum.


Aww boo. Just show of your thirst like you always do. Thirsting is an art as well.





















tylermoxreigns said:


>


Haha oh lord. That slut. :lmao


----------



## Reaper

tylermoxreigns said:


> Just like everything experience is key, just as much as belief in yourself.
> You want me to be honest, Ambrose and Rollins believe in themselves and Reigns, maybe not so much.


Yeah. Unfortunately in his case it's coming across a lot more than it really should. 

This is why guys from the indy scene are so important for the WWE as well as for fans tbh. 

Big E. is having similar problems. He's looked hassled and rushed to live up to his push and is struggling both on the mic as well as in the ring. I know he hasn't had much to work with either outside of Cesaro (which is a good pairing for him for his confidence) so I hope they let Cesaro work with him some more.



Eddie Ray said:


> Spoiler: pic hidden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to commemorate the return of Mox (dat jacket) with a little doodle.


Ooh this is good. Love the anime hair. 

:clap


----------



## Deadpoolite

Reservoir Angel said:


> Yeah but it's not much good for showing off to fangirls on a forum.


I think there would be some interest in some homoerotic shield fanfiction.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Speaking of which, I signed up for fanfiction.net

I haven't written anything yet, kinda nervous to, but I eventually will start off with short stuff. May be smutty, may not be. I guess it will have to depend on my mood. :side: I'm pretty rusty with my creative writing, so my stuff might wind up sucking. No pun intended. :lol


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Calahart said:


>


OH MY LORD. *pounce* :yum:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Deadpoolite said:


> I think there would be some interest in some homoerotic shield fanfiction.


This is a good point.



Calahart said:


> Speaking of which, I signed up for fanfiction.net
> 
> I haven't written anything yet, kinda nervous to, but I eventually will start off with short stuff. May be smutty, may not be. I guess it will have to depend on my mood. :side: I'm pretty rusty with my creative writing, so my stuff might wind up sucking. No pun intended. :lol


I dunno if I'm on fanfiction.net... I'm on AO3, and have one thing written there. Not Shield-related and definitely not smutty, so relax yourself. 

Actually now I think of it, I think I am on fanfiction.net, with the exact same one story written there as on AO3.

I should write more fanfiction...


----------



## CALΔMITY

dizzylizzy87 said:


> OH MY LORD. *pounce* :yum:


:lol Better hurry up before Roman sees you!



Reservoir Angel said:


> I dunno if I'm on fanfiction.net... I'm on AO3, and have one thing written there. Not Shield-related and definitely not smutty, so relax yourself.
> 
> Actually now I think of it, I think I am on fanfiction.net, with the exact same one story written there as on AO3.
> 
> I should write more fanfiction...


Yes you should! The first and only fanfic I ever wrote was supposed to be my own kind of sequel to Labyrinth. I made it to maybe 2 chapters and just never touched it again. I've considered going to the forum I posted it in and rehashing it in FF.net. I will definitely be doing some shield fics at some point in time as well.


----------



## tbp82

DareDevil said:


> ok so, let me get this straight, every time Roman is in a singles match, we're going to be at each others throat? Either because, ''the match was slow" "the match was boring" "Reings doesn't know how to wrestle." "Reings sucks." Alright, listen here, Daniel fucking Bryan has had boring matches and he's one of the best wrestlers WWE has. I know that you have your opinion is just that I don't agree with it and your opinion sucks. I swear some of you give out the stupidest excuses to shit on Roman, I am sick of it. And newsflash, of course Reings matches are going to be a bit slow paced because, tell me, how many singles matches has he been in? hmm?...yeah, not that many. You guys(some) say "Oh Reings doesn't know how to wrestle." and you loose your shit the moment he gets a singles match to get better at it, because yes he does need to improve, and tell me, what else is there for Dean and Seth to improve on?....Yeah. And if you expect Roman to bust out some fancy flips like Seth or bust out some killer promos like Dean, you are dreaming, because he can't do that...yet, he is still improving but you people just won't give him a chance, IDK why though. Is it because he didn't came from the indies? Is it because he's big? Is it because is him the one getting the push? Is it because of his fabulous hair and you're bald? Is it because of his killer tattoo? Is it because he's related to the rock? Is it because he's the one that's with Dean and Seth all of the time? Is it because it only takes a few words for him to get his point across? Is it because of his superman punch? Is it because of his cat eyes? Why, why, why, why? Why don't you like him? and don't you fucking say..."Oh because he sucks." Or no one in this thread will take you seriously and just think you're stupid, state a logical explanation as to why. I have said already a million times that he is not my favorite from *The Shield*, that doesn't mean I don't like him, because I DO! My favorite is Dean but I cringe every single time a Dean Ambrose fan comes in here to bash on Roman, I really do.[/QUOT
> 
> While I agree with everything you're getting at here. They have the right to come one here and bash whoever they want. That is the best thing about a board like this there are differences in opinion and lets not kid ourselves we don't discuss whether a match is good or bad we discuss whether we like it or not. We use terms such as "the match sucks" or "horrific" but that is us discussing our enjoyment. We just don't need to let the negativity against Reigns make us stop posting. That is what they want they want to come on here and bash and bash and bash and post like thier opinion is truth or fact when just like my thoughts on a match its just opinion.


----------



## PUNKY

Calahart said:


> :lol Better hurry up before Roman sees you!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you should! The first and only fanfic I ever wrote was supposed to be my own kind of sequel to Labyrinth. I made it to maybe 2 chapters and just never touched it again. I've considered going to the forum I posted it in and rehashing it in FF.net. *I will definitely be doing some shield fics at some point **in time as well.*


:dance please put links in here when you do caly, anyone else here written any ? i'm sure i read that sub did but i don't know what site it was.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I suck at writing unless its an opinion piece or something. its strange, I'm a budding graphic novelist yet cannot write a narrative piece of writing to save my life, I suppose thats why I do it in images.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> :dance please put links in here when you do caly, anyone else here written any ? i'm sure i read that sub did but i don't know what site it was.


Yeah I have an account. Nothing but slashy goodness for those who aren't faint of heart.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Reservoir Angel said:


> I wish I could draw... as it stands, my only creative skill is writing.



Up top!




Reservoir Angel said:


> Yeah but it's not much good for showing off to fangirls on a forum.


Write fanfic and link us ;-) That is a writer's greatest gift to fandom.




Calahart said:


> Speaking of which, I signed up for fanfiction.net
> 
> I haven't written anything yet, kinda nervous to, but I eventually will start off with short stuff. May be smutty, may not be. I guess it will have to depend on my mood. :side: I'm pretty rusty with my creative writing, so my stuff might wind up sucking. No pun intended. :lol


Yay! Are you using the same username? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah I have an account. Nothing but slashy goodness for those who aren't faint of heart.


is it on fanfiction.net ? iv'e never been on there before, could you possibly link me to your homepage or any of your stuff please.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Eddie Ray said:


> I suck at writing unless its an opinion piece or something. its strange, I'm a budding graphic novelist yet cannot write a narrative piece of writing to save my life, I suppose thats why I do it in images.


I love the way graphic novels express ideas  Images often do what words can't.

...fan-written/illustrates Shield graphic novel? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> is it on fanfiction.net ? iv'e never been on there before, could you possibly link me to your homepage or any of your stuff please.


Yes it is. I hope you can handle it


----------



## Davion McCool

JacqSparrow said:


> The Ambrollins is real.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol I blame it on the fanfics! Which, well, can't be helped since he's always so touchy-feely and affectionate. *And he admitted to reading them.* That was asking for it.
> 
> I call Roman Samson in my head :lol I swear, if anyone's making a movie based on that and needs a leading man, I would recommend Roman for DAT HAIR.


Wait what?


----------



## JacqSparrow

Davion McCool said:


> Wait what?


He said it in a recent interview. Talking with Soup if I'm not mistaken. And he called out the Tumblr fangirls :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> :dance please put links in here when you do caly, anyone else here written any ? i'm sure i read that sub did but i don't know what site it was.


I will be sure to do so. I have random ideas floating around in my head right now, but nothing too concrete.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah I have an account. Nothing but slashy goodness for those who aren't faint of heart.


I just got done reading the spinoff to 59. Good stuff.









It is very slashy, but if you enjoy slash with a good plot and character development then it's right up your alley. It's right up my Ambrose alley that's for sure.


----------



## Pennywispain

I love this post. 
Is refreshing the constant marking out and the good ambient here, and also helps to see the Shield characters in a different and more tv series not just-pro-wrestling way. Now, we need a post like that about the Wyatts, other about Real Americans but even i know as a hetero guy, that they are not THAT cute LOL


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I just got done reading the spinoff to 59. Good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very slashy, but if you enjoy slash with a good plot and character development then it's right up your alley. It's right up my Ambrose alley that's for sure.


Thank you my dear.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Thank you my dear.


You're so welcome.



Pennywispain said:


> I love this post.
> Is refreshing the constant marking out and the good ambient here, and also helps to see the Shield characters in a different and more tv series not just-pro-wrestling way. Now, we need a post like that about the Wyatts, other about Real Americans but even i know as a hetero guy, that they are not THAT cute LOL


Lord...everyone would be chased out if something like that were to happen. There's already enough bitching from the majority of the forum about this thread. The admin really are spoiling us in keeping this thread going with how often we go off topic or just spam our thirst. I don't think they would be as lenient in threads for other wrestlers.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Calahart said:


> :lol Better hurry up before Roman sees you!


Oh I want him to see, so he can join :mark:











*"WHAT YOU DOIN LIZ?"*












*"OOOOOOOOH"
*


----------



## CALΔMITY

dizzylizzy87 said:


> Oh I want him to see, so he can join :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"WHAT YOU DOIN LIZ?"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"OOOOOOOOH"
> *


You've got spunk. I like you.


----------



## Deptford

WynterWarm12 said:


> Complete package. WWE should feel lucky hes on their roster :cool2


Exactly.  

I'm not a stickler for one thing or the other so I only fully get behind guys who I think have the complete package and I'm a Dean mark so that could tell you something :cool2


----------



## -XERO-

SubZero3:16 said:


> Show some damn respect. The Undertaker is always welcomed.


Bless you, SubZero.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I hope we get some kind of Shield/Wyatt bit on Smackdown. Not saying it has to be anything big, but just a sprinkle. I really can't get enough of their interactions. My inner 9 year old fangirl starts doing cartwheels. That or just Dean talking. Preferably in that jacket of his...


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I agree that the WWE has to tread carefully with Reigns. I could be wrong, but from how I perceive things it seems like they're at least TRYING to be careful with Reigns. The WWE booking department is full of morons, however, (says me who would fail as a booker as well 8*D ) so of course his push hasn't been perfect. I like Ambrose the most out of the group and yet I am not bitter over how Reigns is being used at this point. We'll just have to keep watching and see where they go with things. The more I watch talent like the Shield and the Wyatts, the more I perceive a slow shift in the waters of how things are done.
> 
> 
> Agreed. As far as appearances go, the only thing that really set him apart from Roman and Seth was ousting the tactical vest and sporting the sleeveless top. The jacket adds more flavor to his appearance.
> 
> I just HAD to draw him in it.


omg looks amazing Caly :mark:



DareDevil said:


> ok so, let me get this straight, every time Roman is in a singles match, we're going to be at each others throat? Either because, ''the match was slow" "the match was boring" "Reings doesn't know how to wrestle." "Reings sucks." Alright, listen here, Daniel fucking Bryan has had boring matches and he's one of the best wrestlers WWE has. I know that you have your opinion is just that I don't agree with it and your opinion sucks. I swear some of you give out the stupidest excuses to shit on Roman, I am sick of it. And newsflash, of course Reings matches are going to be a bit slow paced because, tell me, how many singles matches has he been in? hmm?...yeah, not that many. You guys(some) say "Oh Reings doesn't know how to wrestle." and you loose your shit the moment he gets a singles match to get better at it, because yes he does need to improve, and tell me, what else is there for Dean and Seth to improve on?....Yeah. And if you expect Roman to bust out some fancy flips like Seth or bust out some killer promos like Dean, you are dreaming, because he can't do that...yet, he is still improving but you people just won't give him a chance, IDK why though. Is it because he didn't came from the indies? Is it because he's big? Is it because is him the one getting the push? Is it because of his fabulous hair and you're bald? Is it because of his killer tattoo? Is it because he's related to the rock? Is it because he's the one that's with Dean and Seth all of the time? Is it because it only takes a few words for him to get his point across? Is it because of his superman punch? Is it because of his cat eyes? Why, why, why, why? Why don't you like him? and don't you fucking say..."Oh because he sucks." Or no one in this thread will take you seriously and just think you're stupid, state a logical explanation as to why. I have said already a million times that he is not my favorite from *The Shield*, that doesn't mean I don't like him, because I DO! My favorite is Dean but I cringe every single time a Dean Ambrose fan comes in here to bash on Roman, I really do.


Vicky ranting is hilarious :lol where were you last night in the chat girl? Deptford stated at least 3 times he missed you.



dizzylizzy87 said:


> Oh I want him to see, so he can join :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"WHAT YOU DOIN LIZ?"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"OOOOOOOOH"
> *


This thread is ruining every single one of you. Good I like it. Lemme join 






































:wall

So I'm going off topic here, last night in the chat I got interested in the hogan sex tape, it was interesting.. Nah I'm kidding one of the sickest things I saw since the tentacle hentai porn


----------



## CALΔMITY

I guess it takes a while for a story to become visible after uploading. I have to wait 24 hours just to work with images. ~_~

Oh well. It was nice reading through my old fic. Saw a few comma errors here and there, but overall I feel I can work with it.


Dean in that jacket...
Dean in general tho


----------



## tylermoxreigns

psycho bunny said:


> omg looks amazing Caly :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Vicky ranting is hilarious :lol where were you last night in the chat girl? Deptford stated at least 3 times he missed you.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is ruining every single one of you. Good I like it. Lemme join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wall
> 
> So I'm going off topic here, last night in the chat I got interested in the hogan sex tape, it was interesting.. Nah I'm kidding one of the sickest things I saw since the tentacle hentai porn



So many emotions when it comes to Ambrose

We go from innocent comments like:


























To the errrr..... not so innocent:


----------



## dizzylizzy87

psycho bunny said:


> This thread is ruining every single one of you. Good I like it. Lemme join



:cool2






rape dat replay button :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Wait hold on.... is he wearing a jacket over the hoodie? I can't with that fucker :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheFranticJane

What are the Shield doing at Wrestlemania? I thought they might have a triple threat match, but do they really have time to let the group disband and build up the feud between all three guys? I don't think so. And I don't think they can randomly have Dean leave them when it's been shown that he's still very loyal to Seth and Roman.
Seriously, who are they supposed to face?


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Wait hold on.... is he wearing a jacket over the hoodie? I can't with that fucker :lmao :lmao :lmao


Haha yes he is. Zipped up even. :lmao


----------



## Deptford

psycho bunny said:


> Vicky ranting is hilarious :lol where were you last night in the chat girl? Deptford stated at least 3 times he missed you.
> 
> So I'm going off topic here, last night in the chat I got interested in the hogan sex tape, it was interesting.. Nah I'm kidding one of the sickest things I saw since the tentacle hentai porn


devil gets cocky randomly and it's cute to me... Sorry devil :lol
and um... shhh bunny!, quit being bully! lol :no:
Oh oh, you actually went and watched the Hogan sex tape? :lmao 
oh my. sending prayers your way. 



Calahart said:


> Dean in that jacket...
> Dean in general tho


I'm keep hoping that it's gonna be his singles attire lol 
or at least his regular street clothes when he cuts promos cuz they have promo attire and then ring attire sometimes. I hope it's at least one or the other. I love hoody dean but hoodyjacket dean??! :dance


TheFranticJane said:


> What are the Shield doing at Wrestlemania? I thought they might have a triple threat match, but do they really have time to let the group disband and build up the feud between all three guys? I don't think so. And I don't think they can randomly have Dean leave them when it's been shown that he's still very loyal to Seth and Roman.
> Seriously, who are they supposed to face?


I think one of them will have a singles match and the other two will be support. I really don't know. Someone with credibility facing Reigns and either Ambrose turning on him and making him lose or Ambrose not getting all jelly and Reigns gets a big Mania win and celebrates with the boys. Just what I'm feeling like idk.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> devil gets cocky randomly and it's cute to me... Sorry devil :lol
> and um... shhh bunny!, quit being a bully! :no:
> Oh oh, you actually went and watched the Hogan sex tape? :lmao
> oh my. sending prayers your way.
> 
> 
> I'm keep hoping that it's gonna be his singles attire lol
> or at least his regular street clothes when he cuts promos cuz they have promo attire and then ring attire sometimes. I hope it's at least one or the other. I love hoody dean but hoodyjacket dean??! :dance
> 
> 
> I think one of them will have a singles match and the other two will be support. I really don't know. Someone with credibility facing Reigns and either Ambrose turning on him and making him lose or Ambrose not getting all jelly and Reigns gets a big Mania win and celebrates with the boys. Just what I'm feeling like idk.


I thought I was strong enough to handle it.. I wasn't










Dean looks really smexy in leather, makes me wonder how he would look like all the way in leather à la catwomen whip and everyting :yum:


----------



## NeyNey

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?????
LAST NIGHT BABAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!! :slater
Fuck!!!!!!!!!!!! :banderas

*tylermoxreigns* wrote everything what needed to be wrote. God! Damn! Fuck!!!!!! :woolcock

AMBROSE :mark:

The minute I saw the Reigns/Wyatt match up I was 100 % sure Shield would be history after RAW.
But Dean came out with the most epic boss ass leatherjacket he ever wore! :banderas
JUST BA-BA-BAAAAAMing again!!! IN YOUR FACE MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Dean with a damn leatherjacket :banderas





CM Jewels said:


> *That jacket is foreshadowing like a motherfucker.* I'm ready for the split.


:banderas :banderas :banderas HNGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CHILLS CHILLS CHILLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tyson :lenny
Ambroses character's breaking *fucking free*!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Calahart said:


> Fucking... :banderas


Dean is perfect. Just sayin'. 
Why?
The way he looks to awesome fake Dean in the simplest random way and in the same time tells us all 1000000000000000000000 ways he wants to murder and torture that guy... that's why.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Ney Ney's posts are truly a work of art.


----------



## Frantics

i wonder if thats the reason why the Shield has a backstage segment, cause honestly, i don't think they were scheduled to perform, maybe Cena really is injured and now they realized they better do the Wyatts vs Shield rematch at WM, because that all happened too fast to be like that


----------



## Barry Static

Love what they are doing with these guys, really interested in where they with them for mania. Ambrose has won me over since this feud with the wyatts digging his character.

Rollins I like the guy but he's the only one I can't see where they go with him. Can see him getting lost in the tag division or mid card. Great in the ring but seems to he the one in the group who hasn't got his character out there as much to me

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

The fact that I'm way more excited for Chicago vs Raw than WrestleMania is so fucked :lmao
When I came back to wrestling last year I didn't expect it to be so emotional.
From fangirling to frustration to down right pissed. 
Road to WrestleMania has been shit(except for saving graces like Wyatts and Shield), but I can't waaaaait to see how it ends :lol


----------



## Telos

Rewatching Reigns/Wyatt with the volume turned off, to focus just on the ring work and ignore the smarks trying to get themselves over on TV. The match was fine, and the pace was suiting for those two. I feel the crowd being a flat-out embarrassment in and of themselves, played a big part in the overall impression. Some will claim cause and effect, but it was a bad crowd throughout the night, it wasn't just this match.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

You know what I need? Gifs of Rollins' awesome "holy shit"-worthy sequence against Harper at EC. But Tumblr is a vicious bitch who hates my internet with a burning passion.

That and any detour down Tumblr way I ever take always ends with me getting all emotional over gifsets of my favourite slash pairings, and I do not need to be fangirling right now.


----------



## Deptford

Telos said:


> Rewatching Reigns/Wyatt with the volume turned off, to focus just on the ring work and ignore the smarks trying to get themselves over on TV. The match was fine, and the pace was suiting for those two. I feel the crowd being a flat-out embarrassment in and of themselves, played a big part in the overall impression. Some will claim cause and effect, but it was a bad crowd throughout the night, it wasn't just this match.


I dunno why WWE thought Green Bay Wisconsin really was worthy of The Shield/Wyatt fallout, Taker, Brock, and Hogan. I mean... Wisconsin..


----------



## Telos

Deptford said:


> I dunno why WWE thought Green Bay Wisconsin really was worthy of The Shield/Wyatt fallout, Taker, Brock, and Hogan. I mean... Wisconsin..


LOL, I mean it wouldn't be fair to bury the state of Wisconsin on one bad night, but it was a terrible crowd. The worse I've seen on Raw since Tampa back in 2011.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Deptford said:


> I dunno why WWE thought Green Bay Wisconsin really was worthy of The Shield/Wyatt fallout, Taker, Brock, and Hogan. I mean... Wisconsin..


Probably booked the venue quite a long time before all these plans solidified.


----------



## DareDevil

I just made a quick doodle of Dean with his leather jacket, I loved it that he put it over his hoodie. 


Spoiler: doodle


----------



## truelove

I think WWE give my guys a mine face run till summerslam to test the waters on how they get over as both heel and face.. Meaning Rollins is gonna get over massively as a face


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> Rewatching Reigns/Wyatt with the volume turned off, to focus just on the ring work and ignore the smarks trying to get themselves over on TV. The match was fine, and the pace was suiting for those two. I feel the crowd being a flat-out embarrassment in and of themselves, played a big part in the overall impression. Some will claim cause and effect, but it was a bad crowd throughout the night, it wasn't just this match.


That's what I've been saying. Nothing was really wrong with the match or workers. It was a bit slow yes but it was not terrible that many dissenters of Roman and Bray like to claim. The shit crowd really ruined it.


----------



## #Mark

I thought the match should have been more of a brawl. It was a too standard of a wrestling match which killed the heat. It also didn't help that it was in the third hour of doom after the long christian/sheamus match. Fans were beyond restless at that point and just wanted the closing segment. I blame WWE far more than I blame Reigns or Wyatt.

I also think it's funny how Bray is totally absolved of all criticism for the match while Reigns is getting crucified.


----------



## Kratosx23

That's what happens when somebody is flat out better in all areas than somebody else.


----------



## terrilala

#Mark said:


> I thought the match should have been more of a brawl. It was a too standard of a wrestling match which killed the heat. It also didn't help that it was in the third hour of doom after the long christian/sheamus match. Fans were beyond restless at that point and just wanted the closing segment. I blame WWE far more than I blame Reigns or Wyatt.
> 
> I also think it's funny how Bray is totally absolved of all criticism for the match while Reigns is getting crucified.


strange that, stranger still that a good portion yelping about Reigns are all Ambrose marks. Ambrose is my least fave of the Shield but I don't go shitting on him on any thread, opposed to those who go to every thread with Reigns to do it. Sad really.


----------



## Deptford

truelove said:


> I think WWE give my guys a mine face run till summerslam to test the waters on how they get over as both heel and face.. Meaning Rollins is gonna get over massively as a face


I don't want to ever ever ever see face Dean though 

seeing face Punk was bad enough. There needs heels other than monster heels that get to stay bad guys for their entire careers. The idea may be a little oldschool of me though..


----------



## DGenerationMC

terrilala said:


> strange that, stranger still that a good portion yelping about Reigns are all Ambrose marks. Ambrose is my least fave of the Shield but I don't go shitting on him on any thread, opposed to those who go to every thread with Reigns to do it. Sad really.


Rollins doesn't get enough love. :bs:


----------



## terrilala

DGenerationMC said:


> Rollins doesn't get enough love. :bs:


I LOVE Rollins, have always enjoyed him and he is beginning to really shine!!!


----------



## Kratosx23

terrilala said:


> strange that, stranger still that a good portion yelping about Reigns are all Ambrose marks. Ambrose is my least fave of the Shield but I don't go shitting on him on any thread, opposed to those who go to every thread with Reigns to do it. Sad really.


Why the hell would you? Ambrose isn't the one getting the push, so there's no reason. On top of that, there's also remarkably little wrong with Ambrose, like him or not, whereas one look at anything Reigns does will open a can of worms about his flaws.


----------



## Bushmaster

DGenerationMC said:


> Rollins doesn't get enough love. :bs:


He really doesn't which is a shame. Can realistically be the member who has most improved but doesn't get that much credit. His mic work has been pretty darn good as of late. His ring skills were always the best as we know :rollins


----------



## #Mark

SoupBro said:


> He really doesn't which is a shame. Can realistically be the member who has most improved but doesn't get that much credit. His mic work has been pretty darn good as of late. His ring skills were always the best as we know :rollins


I think he's been the most impressive. I like them all equally (I seriously can't pick one) but I can objectively say Rollins has been the most entertaining, especially as of late.


----------



## Deptford

Everybody gonna start shitting on Ambrose marks now I can feel it. 

It's like a vicious circle :argh:


----------



## Bushmaster

#Mark said:


> I think he's been the most impressive. I like them all equally (I seriously can't pick one) but I can objectively say Rollins has been the most entertaining, especially as of late.


I like all 3 but i agree that Rollins has been the most impressive. His matches with Cena, DB and Punk showed me that he has what it takes. Add the fact that he has improved on the mic :banderas he won't be Dean or Punk on the mic but he could be close to one of the few all around guys in the WWE.



Deptford said:


> Everybody gonna start shitting on Ambrose marks now I can feel it.
> 
> It's like a vicious circle :argh:


It's sad that people do shit on Ambrose. Rollins is shining in the ring and Reigns gets his hot tags and spots while Dean is being booked as the weak link. If he was given more promo time or singles matches people would notice the amount of talent he has. He should have been having singles feuds as US Champ,it would have helped him out greatly.


----------



## terrilala

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why the hell would you? Ambrose isn't the one getting the push, so there's no reason. On top of that, there's also remarkably little wrong with Ambrose, like him or not, whereas one look at anything Reigns does will open a can of worms about his flaws.


Just because someone supposedly isn't getting a push I wouldn't say anything about them? Huh? Only those you think getting a push should be? Oky dokey
I know I know you think Ambrose wont get any love from the powers that be but I think you are wrong.


----------



## Wynter

I love Bray, but there are several people who want to act like because he had that one awesome match with Daniel Bryan, he's all of a sudden Mr. Ring General and can carry talents. 
Stop acting like Bray was so amazing in the match last night while Roman sucked. 

They both suffered from shitty booking. It started off too slow and lost the crowd for a bit because of it. 

Bray shines in theatrics, storytelling and pulling off moves on smaller guys.

Roman shines when he gets to be explosive and all out brawl. Hes not meant to be a slow wrestler.
They weren't played to their strengths last night and killed all interest with the pacing. 

Some of these negative opinions on this match has been dramatic as fuck :lol 

Was is a five star match? Nope. It was only decent. 

But Roman was _not_ the Batista to Bray Wyatts Del Rio last night. Stop playing lol


----------



## terrilala

Deptford said:


> Everybody gonna start shitting on Ambrose marks now I can feel it.
> 
> It's like a vicious circle :argh:


I don't see anyone shitting on them, I'm making an observation. I'm happy they like him, but some of them are kind of bitter (not people on this thread for the most part at all) and I don't think they need to be, he has a good future ahead of him


----------



## terrilala

WynterWarm12 said:


> I love Bray, but there are several people who want to act like because he had that one awesome match with Daniel Bryan, he's all of a sudden Mr. Ring General and can carry talents.
> Stop acting like Bray was so amazing in the match last night while Roman sucked.
> 
> They both suffered from shitty booking. It started off too slow and lost the crowd for a bit because of it.
> 
> Bray shines in theatrics, storytelling and pulling off moves on smaller guys.
> 
> Roman shines when he gets to be explosive and all out brawl. Hes not meant to be a slow wrestler.
> They weren't played to their strengths last night and killed all interest with the pacing.
> 
> Some of these negative opinions on this match has been dramatic as fuck :lol
> 
> Was is a five star match? Nope. It was only decent.
> 
> Roman was _not_ the Batista to Bray Wyatts Del Rio last night. Stop playing lol


:clap well said!


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's what I've been saying. Nothing was really wrong with the match or workers. It was a bit slow yes but it was not terrible that many dissenters of Roman and Bray like to claim. The shit crowd really ruined it.


The big moves made by the two were no-sold by the crowd. Toward the end, Reigns ramped it up a bit, I think the second time he got Bray outside the ring. His offense was limited mostly to overhand punches, but he picked up the pace just before Harper and Rowan showed up. I thought Bray did a solid job working the match and taking the lead. He didn't carry it, but he wasn't a whole lot better than Reigns either.

Funny thing is if this was taped at FCW a lot of people would agree that it was a good match between two up-and-coming talents. It wasn't amazing by any stretch, but it was solid. Considering how green Reigns is, it's an improvement even from his match with Punk back in December. People need to settle down, as this was something of a test to see how far along he's gotten in his development. He should continue getting these opportunities every now and then until both he and the company are comfortable letting him go solo.


----------



## Kratosx23

terrilala said:


> Just because someone supposedly isn't getting a push I wouldn't say anything about them? Huh? Only those you think getting a push should be? Oky dokey
> I know I know you think Ambrose wont get any love from the powers that be but I think you are wrong.


He hasn't so far, it sure as hell isn't gonna start now, especially when it's more clear than ever that the Shield only exists because of Reigns.

I'm not saying that you wouldn't point out how shitty someone is if they aren't getting pushed, I do it with Ziggler all the time. My point is, if you're wondering why the legions of anti-Reigns marks are coming out of the woodwork now, it's because Reigns is being shoved down our throats and we don't want it. I barely ever talk about how much I hate Curtis Axel and Ryback these days, why? Because they're out of the picture, they don't MATTER. That's how things work, when the WWE ramps up your push, more people get more vocal. Nobody gives a fuck how good looking the motherfucker is apart from Vince, Hunter, and fangirls, stop forcefeeding it to us, we want talent.


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> I love Bray, but there are several people who want to act like because he had that one awesome match with Daniel Bryan, he's all of a sudden Mr. Ring General and can carry talents.
> Stop acting like Bray was so amazing in the match last night while Roman sucked.
> 
> They both suffered from shitty booking. It started off too slow and lost the crowd for a bit because of it.
> 
> Bray shines in theatrics, storytelling and pulling off moves on smaller guys.
> 
> Roman shines when he gets to be explosive and all out brawl. Hes not meant to be a slow wrestler.
> They weren't played to their strengths last night and killed all interest with the pacing.
> 
> Some of these negative opinions on this match has been dramatic as fuck :lol
> 
> Was is a five star match? Nope. It was only decent.
> 
> But Roman was _not_ the Batista to Bray Wyatts Del Rio last night. Stop playing lol


When it comes to Bray some people are just


----------



## Wynter

And now I love Telos for bringing out Marky fucking Mark :lmao
Well played sir


----------



## terrilala

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He hasn't so far, it sure as hell isn't gonna start now, especially when it's more clear than ever that the Shield only exists because of Reigns.
> 
> I'm not saying that you wouldn't point out how shitty someone is if they aren't getting pushed, I do it with Ziggler all the time. My point is, if you're wondering why the legions of anti-Reigns marks are coming out of the woodwork now, it's because Reigns is being shoved down our throats and we don't want it. Nobody gives a fuck how good looking the motherfucker is apart from Vince, Hunter, and fangirls, stop forcefeeding it to us, we want talent.


But I noticed a lot of them are Ambrose marks, one who started one of the threads definitely was and so were many of the others. Reigns IS talented imo, and I've been saying all along the wwe should slow push people like him (and even Wyatt). But the match really wasn't bad, it did slow down at times but it wasn't the horrible match some of you guys are making it out to be.


----------



## Kratosx23

terrilala said:


> But I noticed a lot of them are Ambrose marks, one who started one of the threads definitely was and so were many of the others. Reigns IS talented imo, and I've been saying all along the wwe should slow push people like him (and even Wyatt). But the match really wasn't bad, it did slow down at times but it wasn't the horrible match some of you guys are making it out to be.


Well, Ambrose is the most talented member of The Shield and Reigns is the least talented, and Ambrose is getting the least push of the group, and Reigns the most, so yeah, I can kinda see why that might happen.

Reigns has shown me absolutely nothing. Even go back to that Shield vs Wyatt's match that everybody loves, what did he do? Rollins worked 90% of it, he did NOTHING. All he did was come in for the hot tag, did a couple of Troy punches, powered out of Abby, Speared Harper and then got beat. A monkey could've done that.

As for the Raw match, I thought it was a pile of fucking shit. I just stopped paying attention after a while because I just saw punch after punch after punch with barely a damn bit of movement, and I never stop paying attention when Bray Wyatt does anything, so that tells me that Reigns is dangerously unappealing as a talent.


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> Dean looks really smexy in leather, makes me wonder how he would look like all the way in leather à la catwomen whip and everyting :yum:


STAPH, Bunny! I no longer have ovaries!

Rewatching Raw, and I swear, Dean and Seth coming out to save the day still makes me grin like a goof. Dammit, what are these guys doing to me.

Caly, link to your ff.net account, please 

My two cents on Bray/Roman: It was fine. Not amazing, by all means, but it was pretty OK compared with his last singles match.


----------



## terrilala

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, Ambrose is the most talented member of The Shield and Reigns is the least talented, and Ambrose is getting the least push of the group, and Reigns the most, so yeah, I can kinda see why that might happen.
> 
> Reigns has shown me absolutely nothing. Even go back to that Shield vs Wyatt's match that everybody loves, what did he do? Rollins worked 90% of it, he did NOTHING. All he did was come in for the hot tag, did a couple of Troy punches, powered out of Abby, Speared Harper and then got beat. A monkey could've done that.
> 
> As for the Raw match, I thought it was a pile of fucking shit. I just stopped paying attention after a while because I just saw punch after punch after punch with barely a damn bit of movement.


So you stopped paying attention to the match, so what you say about it then means little. Personally I think Rollins is the one who is really shining now. Ambrose is definitely getting a good storyline going, did you watch how he came back to help save the day? Oh wait, you weren't paying attention.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Ambrose has by far been the most boring member of the shield. Not one memorable promo, and his one on one matches have been a complete joke. 

Rollins > Reigns > Ambrose.


----------



## terrilala

Anyway I'm going to leave it there with you Tyrion (and I do enjoy some of your posts believe it or not, even tho you are way too pessimistic) and I will let the gals resume talking about ovaries. The girls here are very positive and I don't want to bring this thread down anymore. You all have a great night!


----------



## Kratosx23

terrilala said:


> So you stopped paying attention to the match, so what you say about it then means little. Personally I think Rollins is the one who is really shining now. Ambrose is definitely getting a good storyline going, did you watch how he came back to help save the day? Oh wait, you weren't paying attention.


It's not like I turned it off the second it started, I watched more than enough of it, I heard the crowd shit on it, I heard chants I didn't particularly ever want to hear again, I got a really good gauge of what happened, and yes, I saw Ambrose run in. It doesn't matter because he's still a geek. When the group breaks up he's Zack Ryder 2.0.


----------



## Deptford

JacqSparrow said:


>


Whoa are those actual pillows you can buy? I want gimmie gimmie!! 

also lol telos calling hoes marky mark :lmao


----------



## Waffelz

"Pyro", or whatever you get called, you talk a lot of shite.


----------



## Bushmaster

Waffelz said:


> "Pyro", or whatever you get called, you talk a lot of shite.


What makes you think that?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion with that tired negativity gimmick. 

Anyhoo, where's Calahart? When I saw this shot, I thought it would make a wonderful pencil drawing.


----------



## Waffelz

SoupBro said:


> What makes you think that?


His last sentence.


----------



## Deptford

SubZero3:16 said:


> Tyrion with that tired negativity gimmick.
> 
> Anyhoo, where's Calahart? When I saw this shot, I thought it would make a wonderful pencil drawing.


lol pyro getting dat Cena heat now. It's all good. Proud member of #Pyronation right here. #Riseabovepositivity 

Caly has the weirdest sleep schedule everrr bc graveyard shift I think? She'll be on here at like 7 AM or something again. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> lol pyro getting dat Cena heat now. It's all good. Proud member of #Pyronation right here. #Riseabovepositivity
> 
> Caly has the weirdest sleep schedule everrr bc graveyard shift I think? She'll be on here at like 7 AM or something again. :lol


Oh Deppie, you're entering Seth's levels of thirst now :lmao which is quite entertaining by the way.


----------



## Wynter

Bad Dept!!
You get away from Pyro right now young man!
Out of all the people you could choose to whore out for :no:


----------



## Verlin

xdoomsayerx said:


> Ambrose has by far been the most boring member of the shield. Not one memorable promo, and his one on one matches have been a complete joke.
> 
> Rollins > Reigns > Ambrose.


he's a good promo but hasnt shown anything in the ring


----------



## Bushmaster

Waffelz said:


> His last sentence.


Maybe it's the WWE's booking that has made him negative. We've seen what they do to talented people. Not everyone is in the wait and see camp.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> Maybe it's the WWE's booking that has made him negative. We've seen what they do to talented people. Not everyone is in the wait and see camp.


Yes he has stated such. Since 03/04 his favourites were all missused according to him and yet he still watches and continues to bitch about it . He's way past the wait and see camp and has some sort of martyr complex or something. Imagine you're a fan of someone and you see that person and you go up to them and say " hey I think you're really talented and you have a lot to offer pro wrestling but just so you know you're going to be the next Zack Ryder." I mean really now … There's overestimating how far a guy will go and then there's Pyro's level with a whole wide chasm in between. As I said the gimmick is played out.


----------



## NO!

I don't get it when people say things like Ambrose's "one on one matches have been a complete joke", when there's the matches he had with Punk, Ziggler, and even the ones with Kofi Kingston, and then proceed to put Reigns ahead of him, when there are zero Reigns matches worth rewatching.


----------



## Kratosx23

Gimmick. fpalm This coming from the people who've turned a discussion about WRESTLERS into a softcore porn thread.


----------



## NO!

Haha.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Gimmick. fpalm This coming from the people who've turned a discussion about WRESTLERS into a softcore porn thread.


Oh honey it was a softcore thread since the second reboot. Welcome aboard :cheer :cheer


----------



## Kratosx23

And it's a gimmick. It's done solely to amuse the people who do it.

When I say Ambrose is the next Zack Ryder, you of ALL people, a fellow fan of his, should know better than to doubt me after you've seen what the fuck they've done to poor Damien Sandow.


----------



## Bushmaster

NO! said:


> I don't get it when people say things like Ambrose's "one on one matches have been a complete joke", when there's the matches he had with Punk, Ziggler, and even the ones with Kofi Kingston, and then proceed to put Reigns ahead of him, when there are zero Reigns matches worth rewatching.


:lol you're kinda right. But Reigns has hit hot tags and SPOTS so he would get more noticed. Those matches you listed aren't that bad. Rollins has been the best ringwise in the Shield :rollins


----------



## Wynter

Yup, we sure do fangirl the fuck out of this thread, but we talk about the boys' talents and wrestling too.
Once the wrestling topic has been thoroughly talked about, we move on.
Then we have fun in this thread until we have something else to talk about in terms of wrestling. 
We've already marked the hell out about EC and we've went back and forth about Raw. 
Now we go back to lighthearted fun 

That's why there are so many lurkers, we are an awesome and funny bunch of thirsty bitches :


----------



## Reaper

Tyrion Lannister said:


> and I never stop paying attention when Bray Wyatt does anything, so that tells me that Reigns is dangerously unappealing as a talent.


Why blame just reigns when it takes two to tango? Neither of them could carry the other and they both put on a pretty poor show. 

Same can be said about Bray at _this_ point. His match against Kane was a clunker as well. His great match came against Bryan, who honestly at this point could get a good match out of a broomstick. Not saying that Bray is a broomstick in the ring, but he's still pretty green. 

Bray is a great character at this point but also limited in the ring. You're going to get a shitfest if you put two guys like that in a match together.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And it's a gimmick. It's done solely to amuse the people who do it.
> 
> When I say Ambrose is the next Zack Ryder, you of ALL people, a fellow fan of his, should know better than to doubt me after you've seen what the fuck they've done to poor Damien Sandow.


I just read the Ambrose situation differently than you do that's all. My poor Damien was blatantly unfaired by the powers that be which is quite true and I knew right after the Cena match it would only get worse. But I just don't get that feeling with Ambrose.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> AMBROSE :mark:
> 
> The minute I saw the Reigns/Wyatt match up I was 100 % sure Shield would be history after RAW.
> But Dean came out with the most epic boss ass leatherjacket he ever wore! :banderas
> JUST BA-BA-BAAAAAMing again!!! IN YOUR FACE MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!
> 
> :banderas :banderas :banderas HNGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> CHILLS CHILLS CHILLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tyson :lenny
> Ambroses character's breaking *fucking free*!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dean is perfect. Just sayin'.
> Why?
> The way he looks to awesome fake Dean in the simplest random way and in the same time tells us all 1000000000000000000000 ways he wants to murder and torture that guy... that's why.


Haha Ney ily <3

Yeah I was a little worried as well at first. I'm ready, but at other times I'm not ready for the split just yet ya know?
I'm happy to see where things are going so far, especially with Ambrose.




SubZero3:16 said:


> Ney Ney's posts are truly a work of art.


Yeah and I missed it... 




DareDevil said:


> I just made a quick doodle of Dean with his leather jacket, I loved it that he put it over his hoodie.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: doodle


Cute! I should have emphasized the leather a little more on his jacket like you did in the pic I drew. Maybe if I wind up doing more drawings of Dean in his jacket.



JacqSparrow said:


> Caly, link to your ff.net account, please


[link]

There isn't any shield stuff up there yet. Just the intro to the other story I mentioned before.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Anyhoo, where's Calahart? When I saw this shot, I thought it would make a wonderful pencil drawing.


Sorry I was sleepin. :lol Like deptford said I work graveyard schedule, so I sleep during the day. That probably doesn't help too much, though, since I don't know the time zone in Barbados. 

Anyway that is an awesome shot. I think I shall draw it. 




Tyrion Lannister said:


> Gimmick. fpalm This coming from the people who've turned a discussion about WRESTLERS into a softcore porn thread.


Only like 60% of the time. Plus, there are plenty of spinoff Shield discussion threads being made quite often. Why not just go there? Simple, you love us too much.


----------



## Kratosx23

Reaper Jones said:


> Why blame just reigns when it takes two to tango? Neither of them could carry the other and they both put on a pretty poor show.
> 
> Same can be said about Bray at _this_ point. His match against Kane was a clunker as well. His great match came against Bryan, who honestly at this point could get a good match out of a broomstick. Not saying that Bray is a broomstick in the ring, but he's still pretty green.
> 
> Bray is a great character at this point but also limited in the ring. You're going to get a shitfest if you put two guys like that in a match together.


I'm not blaming JUST Reigns. Bray Wyatt is not talented enough to lead a match. There, I said it. Are you happy? But I've seen more out of Bray than Reigns, I don't see Reigns do anything except the most bare bones basics. I don't even recall a move he has outside of the apron dropkick, the Troy punch, and the Spear. I'm not even kidding, if he has anything else, I don't remember it because I never see him do anything else. And plus, Bray Wyatt has better mannerisms, he knows how to tell a story with his face. When Reigns powered out of Sister Abigail at Elimination Chamber, to me, Bray Wyatt's expression put Reigns over more than him beating Mark Henry did, or just about anybody else. He just has IT, he understands how to work. Maybe he doesn't understand how to wrestle without a ring general leading him but he knows how to WORK. I just don't see anything out of Reigns. Bray Wyatt is like a 4 or 5 out of 10 in the ring, whereas Reigns is like a 2.

And really, you're gonna blame him for Kane? Daniel Bryan can carry a broomstick, you say? Well, he can't carry Kane because Bryan/Kane matches are pieces of SHIT. I guess the broomstick is better than him, so why you're blaming Wyatt for that is beyond me. On top of that, it was an Inferno match. Inferno matches are impossible because of the heat surrounding the ring and the danger of being burnt, it limits everything they can do down to bare basics.

It was a poor choice to expose Roman and Bray the way they did, they should've had Ambrose and Rollins vs Harper and Rowan, and had Reigns and Wyatt doing the cheerleading for their teams, leading to the inevitable brawl. Whoever thought that doing that match was a good idea needs to be given a severe dressing down, and I'm sure it won't happen because it was probably Vince and Hunter's idea to begin with.



SubZero3:16 said:


> I just read the Ambrose situation differently than you do that's all. My poor Damien was blatantly unfaired by the powers that be which is quite true and I knew right after the Cena match it would only get worse. But I just don't get that feeling with Ambrose.


Well, shit, I do. Look at how many jobs the guy does. He's only there to help Reigns, just like Rollins. The only difference between Ambrose and Rollins is Rollins is better looking, which means he gets the second best treatment because everything is based on looks in WWE, so the ugly guy gets the full force of Vince's wrath.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Dean only closed the segment in an awesome way and looked damn good in doing it. Yeah, he's receiving Vince's wrath alright.


----------



## Kratosx23

Calahart said:


> Dean only closed the segment in an awesome way and looked damn good in doing it. Yeah, he's receiving Vince's wrath alright.


Wade Barrett and Dolph Ziggler have PPV wins over John Cena. Damien Sandow won a MITB match. Jack Swagger is a former world champion. Miz has a WrestleMania main event win over John Cena for the WWE title...

All of these pushes.....FAR greater than starting a brawl on Raw.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Sorry I was sleepin. :lol Like deptford said I work graveyard schedule, so I sleep during the day. That probably doesn't help too much, though, since I don't know the time zone in Barbados.
> 
> Anyway that is an awesome shot. I think I shall draw it.


We're an hour ahead of Eastern Time. When you guys go to DST we'll be on the same time. And yay for the drawing!



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, shit, I do. Look at how many jobs the guy does. He's only there to help Reigns, just like Rollins. The only difference between Ambrose and Rollins is Rollins is better looking, which means he gets the second best treatment because everything is based on looks in WWE, so the ugly guy gets the full force of Vince's wrath.


Oh god, you're so painfully straight. Ambrose is far from ugly. Shoot I wished ugly guys looked like Dean. The guy's hot. Believe that.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Wade Barrett and Dolph Ziggler* have PPV wins over John Cena. *Miz* has a WrestleMania main event win over John Cena for the WWE title...


And look where they are? I fail to see your point. :banderas




SubZero3:16 said:


> We're an hour ahead of Eastern Time. When you guys go to DST we'll be on the same time. And yay for the drawing!


Ah okay then. I'm trying to see how I do in mypaint. If I fuck up too much on the realism I might just revert to my other style. :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

Calahart said:


> And look where they are? I fail to see your point. :banderas


Where they are IS my point. Don't try to sell the fact that he's gonna be a big star off of some insignificant segment on Raw. Far bigger pushes have meant NOTHING.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> Whoa are those actual pillows you can buy? I want gimmie gimmie!!
> 
> also lol telos calling hoes marky mark :lmao


:lol Apparently you can--but it's for pets 

http://pawpawbaskets.com/shop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=59



Calahart said:


> Dean only closed the segment in an awesome way and looked damn good in doing it. Yeah, he's receiving Vince's wrath alright.


Truth.

What else should he be doing at this point? Ruling the entire roster with an iron fist a la Triple H so people can hate on him too?

And please, if this thread didn't have all the thirst and fangirling and gifs, it would just be like any other thread


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Where they are IS my point.


And my point is that Ambrose ISN'T where those guys are at. From what I can tell they AREN'T shooting him up to main eventing over Cena or having him win a title off of Cena or a situation of that level. They're being careful with Ambrose or at least as careful as they possibly can be. Same with Seth and Roman. There is nothing wrong with the way Ambrose's character is being used right now.


----------



## Deptford

Idk how to really judge myself on how hot I am but sometimes I look at Dean and then myself and I'm like "You're almost there, yet!" 

I like to be delusional sometimes in accordance with my man crushes. But yeah, Dean's the shit.. 
I'm starting to see the attraction to Seth and how cute he can really be the more I see drawings and gifs of him. 
Still too straight to be able to embrace the Reigns though :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> Idk how to really judge myself on how hot I am but sometimes I look at Dean and then myself and I'm like "You're almost there, yet!"
> 
> I like to be delusional sometimes in accordance with my man crushes. But yeah, Dean's the shit..
> I'm starting to see the attraction to Seth and how cute he can really be the more I see drawings and gifs of him.
> Still too straight to be able to embrace the Reigns though :lol


Isn't it hard to embrace someone when you're going to be on your knees tho? :argh:


----------



## DareDevil

I tried to draw Dean again but he ended up looking like an old man. I should focus on Seth, I want to draw him on a skateboard.


----------



## Kratosx23

Calahart said:


> And my point is that Ambrose ISN'T where those guys are at. From what I can tell they AREN'T shooting him up to main eventing over Cena or having him win a title off of Cena or a situation of that level. They're being careful with Ambrose or at least as careful as they possibly can be. Same with Seth and Roman. There is nothing wrong with the way Ambrose's character is being used right now.


There's absolutely nothing careful about booking a guy like a tackling dummy. He loses ALL the time. This company is run by complete morons. They think they can book a guy to take 2 million losses and then 5 years from now, give them a massive push out of nowhere with no build up, and when it doesn't draw, it's THEIR fault and they become jobbers again.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> There's absolutely nothing careful about booking a guy like a tackling dummy. He loses ALL the time. This company is run by complete morons. They think they can book a guy to take 2 million losses and then 5 years from now, give them a massive push out of nowhere with no build up, and when it doesn't draw, it's THEIR fault and they become jobbers again.


Again, Ambrose looked damn good in the end of the Roman/Wyatt match. Vince could have just had him not appear and had them play the story off of that route, but no he got the air time. Ambrose also looked damn good in the backstage promo. He is getting some focus on his character so I hardly view that as incurring the wrath of Vince K McMahon. 

In any case I've made my point and I'm tiring of you arguing around it. I'm going back to the drawing.


----------



## Deptford

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol Apparently you can--but it's for pets
> 
> http://pawpawbaskets.com/shop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=59


Oh... lol. I still want it :lol 


DareDevil said:


> I tried to draw Dean again but he ended up looking like an old man. I should focus on Seth, I want to draw him on a skateboard.


I liked your last Dean drawing though! Skateboarding Seth is precious too though 

I can see how drawing Dean would be hard. He kind of has old man features sometimes :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

SubZero3:16 said:


> Isn't it hard to embrace someone when you're going to be on your knees tho? :argh:


mmmmmmmm 'on your knees in front of reigns - oh what to do????'


----------



## CALΔMITY

Here ya go Zero!


----------



## TNA is Here

WynterWarm12 said:


> I love Bray, but there are several people who want to act like because he had that one awesome match with Daniel Bryan, he's all of a sudden Mr. Ring General and can carry talents.
> Stop acting like Bray was so amazing in the match last night while Roman sucked.
> 
> They both suffered from shitty booking. It started off too slow and lost the crowd for a bit because of it.
> 
> Bray shines in theatrics, storytelling and pulling off moves on smaller guys.
> 
> Roman shines when he gets to be explosive and all out brawl. Hes not meant to be a slow wrestler.
> They weren't played to their strengths last night and killed all interest with the pacing.
> 
> Some of these negative opinions on this match has been dramatic as fuck :lol
> 
> Was is a five star match? Nope. It was only decent.
> 
> But Roman was _not_ the Batista to Bray Wyatts Del Rio last night. Stop playing lol


I agree with a lot of that. But personaly I liked the match, had no problem with it. Wasn't stellar but it was a decent brawl. As for the bad crowd reaction, i've seen matchs that were masterpieces with no reaction from the crowd so it means squat to me. Green Bay was a horrible crowd that night.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Here ya go Zero!


:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance Thanks Cali!!!! It's awesome and you're awesome!!!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ok, so I watched Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt. Wasn't a bad match by any means, but pace didn't pick up until much later and the crowd lost interest. Part of it is the crowd's fault. Also, both Reigns and Wyatt need better opponents to bring out a good singles match so pairing them wasn't the best idea in the first place.

That being said, here's where experience helps. Wrestlers like Christian for example, know how to read the crowd and react accordingly. When the crowd gets bored, you get them invested in your match again. This isn't Roman or Bray's fault, it will come with experience.

Also, both of them tried being too basic and to "wrestle" with the punch, punch, headbutt, punch thing. It was too methodical, when it should have been more of a wild, intense brawl. They are supposed to HATE each other, just look like you want to kill your opponent. Again, not their fault, will come with experience. I understand they had more time to fill, and due to being inexperienced, they were playing too safe and the crowd wasn't into it.

On any other day, it would have been an okay match.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> :dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance Thanks Cali!!!! It's awesome and you're awesome!!!


Thanks! Now that I look at it, though, I should have cropped the image off on his hair on the right side. It kind of looks like that's where his hair ends and it's making his head look fat. :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Thanks! Now that I look at it, though, I should have cropped the image off on his hair on the right side. It kind of looks like that's where his hair ends and it's making his head look fat. :lmao


Shut your mouth. The man's head is perfect. :agree:


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Shut your mouth. The man's head is perfect. :agree:


I cannot. I'm a perfectionist with my art. Especially my portraits.


Sorry I HAD to add more onto it. :lmao
I am happier with it now.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> I cannot. I'm a perfectionist with my art. Especially my portraits.
> 
> 
> Sorry I HAD to add more onto it. :lmao
> I am happier with it now.


The OCness :lol But I love it!

Ninja Rollins is real! :dance


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah...it's good and bad. Good that it drives me to succeed, but at the same time the littlest thing that I catch too late in the game can make me scrap something entirely and start over. Often times making me wish I had a violin as I go into a Sherlock Holmes slump.


Also...
NINJA ROLLINS!


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> The OCness :lol But I love it!
> 
> Ninja Rollins is real! :dance


You just made him even more perfect :


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm glad you approve.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Yeah...it's good and bad. Good that it drives me to succeed, but at the same time the littlest thing that I catch too late in the game can make me scrap something entirely and start over. Often times making me wish I had a violin as I go into a Sherlock Holmes slump.
> 
> 
> Also...
> NINJA ROLLINS!


I'll be glad to lend you mine :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

That wouldn't be wise. In all actuality I don't know how to play one. I find it awesome that you happen to have one, though.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> That wouldn't be wise. In all actuality I don't know how to play one. I find it awesome that you happen to have one, though.


:lol It's a very difficult instrument to learn. I've been taking lessons for 3 years and I'm still a beginner. Does wonders for my upper arms, though.

More Tapla art (man, the artists are really inspired!)










TEH CUTENESS.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tapla's stuff is so cute and awesome. It gives me the happy feels every time!


----------



## DareDevil

So, I decided to post it anyway...


Spoiler: Dean drawing















And here is my attempt at drawing Seth on a skateboard


Spoiler: Seth


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah I can kinda see what you mean about the dean drawing. Adding creases to the face is a touchy thing. I wind up making people or characters I draw look old all the time if I'm not careful.

That skateboarding Seth pic is super cute.  I can totally picture him being into skateboarding at least to a degree.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I cannot. I'm a perfectionist with my art. Especially my portraits.
> 
> 
> Sorry I HAD to add more onto it. :lmao
> I am happier with it now.



Omg that looks really beautiful caly you should tweet your art to him on his Twitter. I bet he would reply. @vicky your Sethie is adorable :cheer


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Thanks!

I tweet them art every now and again. Roman and Seth get so many tweets that I figure it gets buried within seconds. They would have to be on the second I tweet it out. Maybe one day. :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Vicky, the Seth drawing is <3!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I tweet them art every now and again. Roman and Seth get so many tweets that I figure it gets buried within seconds. They would have to be on the second I tweet it out. Maybe one day. :lol


Don't give up Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

JacqSparrow said:


> Vicky, the Seth drawing is <3!


Aww, thank you. You know I find Seth to be really fun to draw, probably because he's the easiest to draw.
To me it goes like this.
Seth:Normal
Dean: Hard
Roman: Level Da Vinci.


----------



## Telos

Yeah I like the Seth skateboard one (Y)

And Caly with that GOAT art, the Roman drawing looks fine, no worries


----------



## Telos

Telos said:


> Your post just reminded me that I haven't attended a live event in over a decade, and I'm at risk of missing out on seeing The Shield in person. Won't get to hear that Special Op either.  This is like how I never got to attend Celtics games while they still had the Pierce/Garnett/Allen trio because of getting priced out. Felt like I missed out on something special and short-lived.
> 
> If the group stays together heading into WM then I may have a chance, provided I attend the SmackDown taping next month. If they have to split within the next two days it better be worth it.


Just got the news that I can't go to SD that night because of work. For whatever reason I'm irreplaceable on that night shift.


----------



## DareDevil

I live in the central area of the U.S and thy come here all the friking time and I've never attended once....ONCE!! I am so mad....


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I tweet them art every now and again. Roman and Seth get so many tweets that I figure it gets buried within seconds. They would have to be on the second I tweet it out. Maybe one day. :lol


Well, I hope Roman notices this one!  




Telos said:


> Just got the news that I can't go to SD that night because of work. For whatever reason I'm irreplaceable on that night shift.


 That sucks...as well as you working night shifts. Maybe there are other tapings you can catch?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

DareDevil said:


> I live in the central area of the U.S and thy come here all the friking time and I've never attended once....ONCE!! I am so mad....


:lol Attend one now while you can! 

I'm hopinghopinghoping the London Raw isn't sold out by the time my visa application is processed.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

JacqSparrow said:


> Well, I hope Roman notices this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks...as well as you working night shifts. Maybe there are other tapings you can catch?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm sure there'll be more events in Boston, I just wanted to catch The Shield once live before they split, and this is probably the last chance to do it. I should've planned much sooner and put in for vacation time before the work schedule for March was constructed. I usually don't work the night shift and that changed recently. Bad timing, bad luck.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Just got the news that I can't go to SD that night because of work. For whatever reason I'm irreplaceable on that night shift.


Aww that sucks man. Did you pay for tickets and everything?


----------



## Deptford

DareDevil said:


> So, I decided to post it anyway...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dean drawing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my attempt at drawing Seth on a skateboard
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Seth


Skateboard Seth is reaaal. It makes me feel like he was into skateboarding when he was younger or something. I can just picture it too well for some reason. :genius

You're drawings are rlly good vickie as usual . 
I need to try to draw Ambrose one of these days


----------



## CarolinaCoog

I'm sure this has been discussed on here before, but why does WWE believe these guys have to split up to have singles success? Or to give them a singles push? If you look at them as a stable, there's no reason they can't be successful in singles action and stay together. Hogan held the title with the NWO, Michaels with DX, HHH/Orton with Evolution, on and on. It just seems to me you wouldn't HAVE to break these guys up just to make them singles stars. I think they're fantastic together and should stay a group for a lot longer.


----------



## Eddie Ray

if i can offer some artistic criticism i'd say bring the facial features closer together and kinda compact it a little, it will make the drawing a lot stronger :agree:

keep up the good work though, look forward to seeing more.

any critique of my work is also welcome btw. we should make this a 'thing'. Shield draw club or some shit.


----------



## CALΔMITY

There is a draw thread that is all about that.  you should check it out sometime. It needs folks to keep it active.


----------



## DGenerationMC

CarolinaCoog said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed on here before, but why does WWE believe these guys have to split up to have singles success? Or to give them a singles push? If you look at them as a stable, there's no reason they can't be successful in singles action and stay together. Hogan held the title with the NWO, Michaels with DX, HHH/Orton with Evolution, on and on. It just seems to me you wouldn't HAVE to break these guys up just to make them singles stars. I think they're fantastic together and should stay a group for a lot longer.


All those examples you made about the guys with titles were the leaders of the stables. The initial point of The Shield was to be a group of equals, not a champion and his two lackies. I believe that is a reason Ambrose rarely had any programs for the US Title because The Shield was so tight-knit. Always together. :genius


----------



## CarolinaCoog

DGenerationMC said:


> All those examples you made about the guys with titles were the leaders of the stables. The initial point of The Shield was to be a group of equals, not a champion and his two lackies. I believe that is a reason Ambrose rarely had any programs for the US Title because The Shield was so tight-knit. Always together. :genius


Just because you're not a champion doesn't make you a lackie. If they're as tight-knit as you're led to believe, one of them achieving a championship (Ambrose U.S. Title) shouldn't cause a rift. If you're wrestling with your two best friends and one of them achieves something great, you don't want to turn on them. Or, at least, I wouldn't. Of course, I'm using basic human logic and not WWE logic.


----------



## DGenerationMC

CarolinaCoog said:


> Just because you're not a champion doesn't make you a lackie. If they're as tight-knit as you're led to believe, one of them achieving a championship (Ambrose U.S. Title) shouldn't cause a rift. If you're wrestling with your two best friends and one of them achieves something great, you don't want to turn on them. Or, at least, I wouldn't. Of course, I'm using basic human logic and not WWE logic.


When I talk about The Shield, I'm talking about the purpose or the initial purpose when they debuted. And when I mean champion, I mean THE champion. Hogan, HBK and HHH were world champions in your examples, right? Human logic > WWE logic :lmao


----------



## CarolinaCoog

DGenerationMC said:


> When I talk about The Shield, I'm talking about the purpose or the initial purpose when they debuted. And when I mean champion, I mean THE champion. Hogan, HBK and HHH were world champions in your examples, right? Human logic > WWE logic :lmao


Those were just examples to show champions could exist within a stable format. I just don't buy that one of your best friends having success would lead you to abandon them/jump them/put them through a table/whatever.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Be that as it may, I wanna see them feud against each other too. Good friends make even better enemies. As long as the split is done right, I don't mind it. They'll obviously reunite sometime down the road. The prospect of seeing them feud against each other someday kada kada

An Ambrose vs Rollins blood feud over the IC title would restore it's prestige considerably.


----------



## DareDevil

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol Attend one now while you can!
> 
> I'm hopinghopinghoping the London Raw isn't sold out by the time my visa application is processed.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lol, One day Sparrow...one day. seriously, I was suppose to go on my birthday but you know when you plan something, life just says. "FUCK YOUR PLAN!!"


----------



## DGenerationMC

CarolinaCoog said:


> Those were just examples to show champions could exist within a stable format. I just don't buy that one of your best friends having success would lead you to abandon them/jump them/put them through a table/whatever.


Well, it is WWE afterall. They just can't resist doing it. I can't wait to see these guys reunite a couple of years down the line. Just thinking about it, hopefully they're all current/former world champs and DAT pop from the crowd.


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> Aww that sucks man. Did you pay for tickets and everything?


Thankfully no. I never invest my money unless I'm sure I can go through with it first. I was looking at tickets recently and wanted to get confirmation from work before I buy, for this very reason.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Thankfully no. I never invest my money unless I'm sure I can go through with it first. I was looking at tickets recently and wanted to get confirmation from work before I buy, for this very reason.


Ahh good good. It still sucks that you can't go.  Hopefully next time around you will be able to.


----------



## Jordo

Reigns to break out and he will become face of the company, after many matches with john cena


----------



## Reservoir Angel

When I finally get a decent bit of cash flow coming in, one of my first orders of business will be buying any halfway decent tickets to the earliest available RAW they do in the UK.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reservoir Angel said:


> When I finally get a decent bit of cash flow coming in, one of my first orders of business will be buying any halfway decent tickets to the earliest available RAW they do in the UK.


Good luck with that! I had cheap tickets and was wayyy in back, but still had a blast. I know you will too even with cheapies. If I ever get to attend an official raw show I'll make sure to get better tickets.


----------



## Deptford

Last time house shows came down by where I live it was during the brand split so SD could come and not the flagship show. 
I don't think they've come back since they merged them bc they would have to get actual superstars to come down to hell aka the south :lol 

I think our main event in 06 was like Booker vs some jobber. Booker was the biggest star on the show. Him and Mysterio. I'm not complaining but >_<


----------



## Wynter

No house shows are ever near me 
I want to go to a wrestling show so bad.
Going to a Raw would be pretty awesome :mark:. 
The kid in me would diiiiie :lol
The whore in me would thirst too though :cool2


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Reservoir Angel said:


> When I finally get a decent bit of cash flow coming in, one of my first orders of business will be buying any halfway decent tickets to the earliest available RAW they do in the UK.


House shows or TV have been coming off it the last couple of times I have gone. 

I did three shows in November and my house show was just as good as my Raw. 

I really need to stop spending my money on wrestling, it's bleeding me dry of my dollar :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

tylermoxreigns said:


> House shows or TV have been coming off it the last couple of times I have gone.
> 
> I did three shows in November and my house show was just as good as my Raw.
> 
> *I really need to stop spending my money on wrestling*, it's bleeding me dry of my dollar :lmao


I am so jealous of you people..... :side: 

Now that I think about it, I've never bought anything related to wrestling, I am ashamed, I mean I own an Orton t-shirt but only because my bro bought it...then. He.gave.it. To.me......anyway, I'll try to buy a Shield hoodie hopefully soon.


----------



## TNA is Here

DareDevil said:


> I am so jealous of you people..... :side:
> 
> Now that I think about it, I've never bought anything related to wrestling, I am ashamed, I mean I own an Orton t-shirt but only because my bro bought it...then. He.gave.it. To.me......anyway, I'll try to buy a Shield hoodie hopefully soon.


Don't have to ashamed, that's just mean you're smart. 

I'm hoping to buy something about The Shield too before they split up.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

DareDevil said:


> I am so jealous of you people..... :side:
> 
> Now that I think about it, I've never bought anything related to wrestling, I am ashamed, I mean I own an Orton t-shirt but only because my bro bought it...then. He.gave.it. To.me......anyway, I'll try to buy a Shield hoodie hopefully soon.


dont be.... i'm broke. 
well in april/nov i'm kinda always out of pocket if i go and see it live.





TNA is Here said:


> *Don't have to ashamed, that's just mean you're smart. *
> 
> I'm hoping to buy something about The Shield too before they split up.


BIB... Truth right here.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

DareDevil said:


> I am so jealous of you people..... :side:
> 
> Now that I think about it, I've never bought anything related to wrestling, I am ashamed, I mean I own an Orton t-shirt but only because my bro bought it...then. He.gave.it. To.me......anyway,* I'll try to buy a Shield hoodie hopefully soon*.


This just made me realize I don't have anything Shield related! DAFAQ! :faint: 
there goes some of my next paycheck :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Yeah that's why, I want to have something to remember The Shield by, and also because I think that hoodie looks really cool, and if I have enough money also the sweatpants.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

DareDevil said:


> Yeah that's why, I want to have something to remember The Shield by, and also because I think that hoodie looks really cool, and if I have enough money also the sweatpants.


Shield hoodie is A+
I got raped by US Shipping costs though... No bueno :side::side:
WWEShop shipping is ridiculous


----------



## CALΔMITY

How much is the shipping? I've been wanting a shield hoodie.


----------



## Telos

http://www.wwe-world.ru/news/florida_championship_wrestling_24_07_2011/2011-07-31-356

Ambrose vs. Primo in FCW from 2011, jump to the 16:00 mark. I never seen this before because it was taken off YouTube before I had the chance. Enjoy!

Edit - Ambrose vs. Hunico, 19:00 mark http://www.wwe-world.ru/news/florida_championship_wrestling_10_07_2011/2011-07-25-347

Cuts a promo on Seth at the end of both matches. The one after Hunico was especially interesting. :lol "SEEEEEEETH!!!!"


----------



## DareDevil

tylermoxreigns;30709617[B said:


> ]Shield hoodie is A+
> [/B]I got raped by US Shipping costs though... No bueno :side::side:
> WWEShop shipping is ridiculous


I know, just look at its magnificence... 



Spoiler: badass hoodie















Oh yeah, the shipping costs are more because the shipping was international, I think it costs more if you send things overseas.



Telos said:


> http://www.wwe-world.ru/news/florida_championship_wrestling_24_07_2011/2011-07-31-356
> 
> Ambrose vs. Primo in FCW from 2011, jump to the 16:00 mark. I never seen this before because it was taken off YouTube before I had the chance. Enjoy!


:banderas I've seen this before like 100 times already but still :mark: 
See why I like him? See Why I was him to feud with Seth again? His sort of obsession with Seth was too glorious.


----------



## Deptford

I need Shield merch... I never bought Punk merch when I could and now I don't want the same thing to happen with The Shield. 
Although Ambrose's merch is probably gonna be :mark: anyways


I've never bought WWE merch before except one time I bought a Hurricane shirt when I was 12 or something because it said something like "There's a Hurricane coming through Biatccchh!" :lol


----------



## What A Maneuver

I've never bought a WWE shirt. The Shield hoodie is tempting, though, I will admit.

I feel like such an outsider sometimes when it comes to that stuff. Like I haven't gone to a WWE show since the mid 90's when I was a kid and tagged along with my brothers. I'd love to go to a show again, but have no friends who are fans. It'd be the best with girls, so we could make a night of it, but my friends are only interested in "girly things" I guess you'd say. If I told them I loved wrestling they'd think my head was on backwards. I just want to go to a show, be a fangirl, and then hit a bar up afterwards. One can dream.


----------



## DareDevil

We need like a group hug right now


----------



## PUNKY

What A Maneuver said:


> I've never bought a WWE shirt. The Shield hoodie is tempting, though, I will admit.
> 
> I feel like such an outsider sometimes when it comes to that stuff. Like I haven't gone to a WWE show since the mid 90's when I was a kid and tagged along with my brothers. I'd love to go to a show again, but have no friends who are fans. It'd be the best with girls, so we could make a night of it, but my friends are only interested in "girly things" I guess you'd say. If I told them I loved wrestling they'd think my head was on backwards. I just want to go to a show, be a fangirl, and then hit a bar up afterwards. One can dream.


i feel you, it's the exact same for me. none of my friends like wrestling so i don't even talk about it with them let alone be able to ask them to go to a show me, they'd probably just laugh at me if i did ask them. that's why i hate it when they come over to the uk, because 9 times out of 10 i have the money to go but no one to go with.


----------



## Deptford

DareDevil said:


> We need like a group hug right now


:$
*hugsss


----------



## What A Maneuver

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i feel you, it's the exact same for me. none of my friends like wrestling so i don't even talk about it with them let alone be able to ask them to go to a show me, they'd probably just laugh at me if i did ask them. that's why i hate it when they come over to the uk, because 9 times out of 10 i have the money to go but no one to go with.


Oh that sucks. I could have gone once in recent years because of a radio contest for tickets. My sister-in-law won them and decided to take my brother. Neither watched wrestling and didn't know half the people. I'm just like... what about me?

I swear there needs to be some kind of almost dating site for this. Instead of looking for a partner, you search for someone to go to shows with :


----------



## PUNKY

What A Maneuver said:


> Oh that sucks. I could have gone once in recent years because of a radio contest for tickets. My sister-in-law won them and decided to take my brother. Neither watched wrestling and didn't know half the people. I'm just like... what about me?
> 
> *I swear there needs to be some kind of almost dating site for this. Instead of looking for a partner, you search for someone to go to shows with :*


iv'e only ever been to 1 wrestling show like 2 years ago with my brother but he's not really into it anymore.
yeah instead of dating sites like plenty of fish.com we could have plenty of wrestling buddies.com


----------



## What A Maneuver

Plenty of wrestling buddies. I like it. I'm game. :cheer


----------



## TheHidden01

I'm lucky, I watch all my wrestling with my gf, don't watch a show without her hehe

TH


----------



## DareDevil

TheHidden01 said:


> I'm lucky, I watch all my wrestling with my gf, don't watch a show without her hehe
> 
> TH


I watch it with my bro. So at least I have someone really close that's into the same stuff I am into.


----------



## Telos

DareDevil said:


> I watch it with my bro. So at least I have someone really close that's into the same stuff I am into.


I remember watching Raw with my brother and his wife (they lived in the apartment below mine) during the Attitude Era. They were both into it and the experience was a lot of fun. They both stopped watching when The Rock went Hollywood full-time.


----------



## Wynter

So if the WWE decides to keep the boys together for a few more months or longer, what else can they do with the Shield during that time?

Who can they feud with? Break away from the Authority and feud with them? Should they turn face and where would that leave Dean? More of a tweener?
And what could they do at WrestleMania if they stay together since Bray will be busy with Cena?

I wouldn't mind the boys staying together, but not if they end up floating around the card for the next couple months because WWE doesn't know what to do with them after they finish with the Wyatts.

Do you even think the boys will benefit from staying together any longer or is it the perfect time to split up? 

I don't know, I'm riding the fence here.

I'm asking a lot of question, sorry . Just some things I've been thinking about :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> I remember watching Raw with my brother and his wife (they lived in the apartment below mine) during the Attitude Era. They were both into it and the experience was a lot of fun. They both stopped watching when The Rock went Hollywood full-time.


Yeah, is a lot of fun to watch it with him, and sinc sometimes my sis my baby niece and my dad sometimes even my mom are watching it because we won't change the channel so they really don't have a choice, well my mom has a crush on sheamus so..


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> So if the WWE decides to keep the boys together for a few more months or longer, what else can they do with the Shield during that time?
> 
> Who can they feud with? Break away from the Authority and feud with them? Should they turn face and where would that leave Dean? More of a tweener?
> And what could they do at WrestleMania if they stay together since Bray will be busy with Cena?
> 
> I wouldn't mind the boys staying together, but not if they end up floating around the card for the next couple months because WWE doesn't know what to do with them after they finish with the Wyatts.
> 
> Do you even think the boys will benefit from staying together any longer or is it the perfect time to split up?
> 
> I don't know, I'm riding the fence here.
> 
> I'm asking a lot of question, sorry . Just some things I've been thinking about :lol



i'd love them to stay together a bit longer just for a face run tbh, fueding with the authority is a good idea... i don't know why but iv'e always wanted them to turn face.


----------



## H

They've had a great run as a unit for like 15 months, and have no doubt been the most consistent performers as a whole, but I'm looking forward to seeing them go own their own. Rollins will be a terrific babyface performer, made evident by his work Sunday night (as if we didn't already know), Ambrose is a great sleazy heel, and the jury is still out on Reigns in the ring, but WWE is pretty set on pushing him to the moon, and I'll enjoy watching make his rise. 

I'd actually like to see Ambrose and Rollins have a feud over the US title with Rollins eventually the belt. This should obviously happen after they have their triple threat at Mania.


----------



## Deptford

Elimination Chamber was their perfect "go-home" match. Now everything is up in the air with me atm and I don't want a break up evveer if they can't have a last match as perfect as that.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I'm conflicted. Them being this cool anti-hero group is so damn appealing, especially up against The Wyatts. But Bray Wyatt is spoken for at Wrestlemania. I really don't want them fighting some random trio of guys at WM, but it would be awesome if they continued the shield/wyatt program afterwards, continued it for a couple months, then led to The Shield split at Summerslam.

But I *really* don't want to see them in a meaningless six tag match at Wrestlemania, which is what would happen if they stuck together. I kind of feel it's time to split them. I don't know. I'm on the fence too..


----------



## H

The time for the Shield split is now. The match at EC was as great as it could be, and they've been teasing the dissention since about December (maybe earlier), and they worked it well on Monday. If you love something, you've to let it go, and it's time to let the Shield go. Great singles careers awaits.


----------



## Telos

All I know is I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop as far as the split goes. Every moment they're on screen, it's high tension. In that regard, if they're going to keep teasing, they need to get it over with. Otherwise they would need to kind of undo the past 4+ months of this storyline if they're going the babyface route until SummerSlam or something like that.


----------



## PUNKY

Odafin Tutuola said:


> The time for the Shield split is now. The match at EC was as great as it could be, and they've been teasing the dissention since about December (maybe earlier), and they worked it well on Monday. If you love something, you've to let it go, and it's time to let the Shield go. *Great singles careers awaits.*


that's what i'm afraid of. i know reigns will be fine with the push he's getting atm but i worry about ambrose and seth, what are they gonna end up doing while reigns is being primed for main event status ?
(btw i'm a big roman fan not hating at all) i mean dean only defended his title against henry the other week because people were noticing he hadn't defended it since october !!! it's booking like that that worries me with dean and seth ending up stuck in the midcard doing nothing and they're both too talented to just be an afterthought imo.


----------



## Wynter

I would really love for Dean and Seth to break off into a feud for the title, because I think that would be :mark: . But at the same time, I kind of want that feud to happen once they're established singles stars.

It will feel so much bigger if Seth is a huge babyface and Dean is a top heel; add their history as ex stable mates and it could be a really awesome feud that the crowd can really get behind.

Plus, WWE doesn't pay much attention to the U.S. and IC titles so I wouldn't waste their feud on that.

I worry about a Triple Threat match between the boys sometimes though. I don't know if WWE is going to allow them to really have a war with each other in the ring at WrestleMania. Allow them to have a long match where all three of them look great and get a lot of offense in; to tell a story.

I don't want it to be some 10 minute match where Roman looks amazing to set up his Face run, while basically squashing Dean and Seth.

If WWE builds their feud in a way that elevates them all for a singles career, I'm all for it.

I really don't need Roman looking Boss while Seth and Dean look like jobbers lol. 

I mean, I have faith in Dean and Seth being to get the crowd behind them on their own. But it really would make it easier if they didn't get their asses beat into the ground by Roman :lol


----------



## H

I hope my hope for Ambrose and Rollins isn't misplaced, but nonetheless, I would love to see Ambrose take that top heel spot down the road. No doubt he can, with that sleazy ass demeanor. 

I wouldn't put too much stock into Dean not defending the title. He was in a group that was getting put in good slots pretty much every show, so it was more about the team than the title.

Ambrose and Rollins feuding over the US title would be great, since both are pretty important guys right now, it would make the title interesting (at least for a bit). Rollins holding it for a bit would good also.


----------



## Telos

I would be less worried about Dean and Seth's singles career prospects if the midcard belts were made to look more important than they are currently. Remember the Rock vs. Triple H at SummerSlam in a ladder match for the Intercontinental title? It was a classic battle and both guys were in the main event picture not long after.

Have Ambrose, Cesaro, Rollins, Reigns, ADR, Rhodes, Titus, Rusev, and a re-pushed Sandow all vying for that belt and suddenly you have a lot more compelling matchups and higher prestige. Ambrose's reign has been unimpressive not only because of the lack of defenses, but also his opponents... Kofi, an obvious placeholder opponent in Kane, Big E, and a direction-less Mark Henry. Of those opponents, Big E was the only one with big upside, and he's the current IC holder.

There is talent in that midcard, it's just not being booked as worth a crap. I iamgine most of us here are concerned because of that.


----------



## H

The days of midcard people getting proper feuds are long gone. Rock and Hunter were two guys that the company had big plans for, plus the IC title was so important back then. I don't see how you couldn't believe what's been writtten in regards to the main event people only getting attention in creative. If you in the midcard, you'd better be prepared to work with shit.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> I'm sure there'll be more events in Boston, I just wanted to catch The Shield once live before they split, and this is probably the last chance to do it. I should've planned much sooner and put in for vacation time before the work schedule for March was constructed. I usually don't work the night shift and that changed recently. Bad timing, bad luck.


 

I'm sorely tempted to buy tickets already, but I know it would just frustrate me more if I end up not being able to go. 



Quoth the Raven said:


> Be that as it may, I wanna see them feud against each other too. Good friends make even better enemies. As long as the split is done right, I don't mind it. They'll obviously reunite sometime down the road. The prospect of seeing them feud against each other someday kada kada
> 
> *An Ambrose vs Rollins blood feud over the IC title would restore it's prestige considerably.*


Yes please :mark:



DareDevil said:


> lol, One day Sparrow...one day. seriously, I was suppose to go on my birthday but you know when you plan something, life just says. "FUCK YOUR PLAN!!"


The best-laid plans of mice and men often go awry... :lol



DareDevil said:


> I am so jealous of you people..... :side:
> 
> Now that I think about it, I've never bought anything related to wrestling, I am ashamed, I mean I own an Orton t-shirt but only because my bro bought it...then. He.gave.it. To.me......anyway, I'll try to buy a Shield hoodie hopefully soon.


I've only started buying wrestling merchandise recently because of judgment from friends and family about my interests :lol But I finally gave in with Punk's BITW shirt.

My Shield shirt is taking sooooo long to get here! I would get the hoodie, but it's totally impractical in our tropical weather *sigh*



Telos said:


> http://www.wwe-world.ru/news/florida_championship_wrestling_24_07_2011/2011-07-31-356
> 
> Ambrose vs. Primo in FCW from 2011, jump to the 16:00 mark. I never seen this before because it was taken off YouTube before I had the chance. Enjoy!
> 
> Edit - Ambrose vs. Hunico, 19:00 mark http://www.wwe-world.ru/news/florida_championship_wrestling_10_07_2011/2011-07-25-347
> 
> Cuts a promo on Seth at the end of both matches. The one after Hunico was especially interesting. :lol "SEEEEEEETH!!!!"


I love these promos. Obsessed Dean is really just too fascinating. Makes me so excited for their eventual feud on the main show :mark:



DareDevil said:


> We need like a group hug right now














What A Maneuver said:


> Oh that sucks. I could have gone once in recent years because of a radio contest for tickets. My sister-in-law won them and decided to take my brother. Neither watched wrestling and didn't know half the people. I'm just like... what about me?
> 
> I swear there needs to be some kind of almost dating site for this. Instead of looking for a partner, you search for someone to go to shows with :


Whut -_-

Well, you've got this thread now :lol



DareDevil said:


> I watch it with my bro. So at least I have someone really close that's into the same stuff I am into.


Me too. He keeps hoping they'll come to Asia again so we can watch a live show together.

My mom watches with us sometimes, and it's still real to her so her reactions are utterly hilarious. When we watched EC, she was all, "Oh my God, they killed the guy who two hair colors! Someone get an ambulance!!!"



WynterWarm12 said:


> So if the WWE decides to keep the boys together for a few more months or longer, what else can they do with the Shield during that time?
> 
> Who can they feud with? Break away from the Authority and feud with them? Should they turn face and where would that leave Dean? More of a tweener?
> And what could they do at WrestleMania if they stay together since Bray will be busy with Cena?
> 
> I wouldn't mind the boys staying together, but not if they end up floating around the card for the next couple months because WWE doesn't know what to do with them after they finish with the Wyatts.
> 
> Do you even think the boys will benefit from staying together any longer or is it the perfect time to split up?
> 
> I don't know, I'm riding the fence here.
> 
> I'm asking a lot of question, sorry . Just some things I've been thinking about :lol


I like the idea of The Shield turning tweener before they split (well, I guess they kind of did already). Give the crowds a chance to really cheer them before they go out in a blaze of betrayal glory. 

I'm a bit worried about WM, because I've been hoping for Shield/Wyatts 2. But not where Cena is involved in any way, shape, or form. I would actually take a Triple Threat for the U.S. Title at this point rather than having them in something random...but I'm not ready for the breakup yet, so...


----------



## DareDevil

JacqSparrow said:


> The best-laid plans of mice and men often go awry... :lol
> 
> I've only started buying wrestling merchandise recently because of judgment from friends and family about my interests :lol But I finally gave in with Punk's BITW shirt.
> 
> My Shield shirt is taking sooooo long to get here! I would get the hoodie, but it's totally impractical in our tropical weather *sigh*
> I love these promos. Obsessed Dean is really just too fascinating. Makes me so excited for their eventual feud on the main show :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. He keeps hoping they'll come to Asia again so we can watch a live show together.
> 
> My mom watches with us sometimes, and it's still real to her so her reactions are utterly hilarious. When we watched EC, she was all, "Oh my God, they killed the guy who two hair colors! Someone get an ambulance!!!"





> The best-laid plans of mice and men often go awry... :lol


I know, which is why if you're going to do something..do it!



> I've only started buying wrestling merchandise recently because of judgment from friends and family about my interests :lol But I finally gave in with Punk's BITW shirt.
> My Shield shirt is taking sooooo long to get here! I would get the hoodie, but it's totally impractical in our tropical weather *sigh*


I've always wanted a punk t-shit too but the thing is that he has a lot of t-shirts and they're not really unique anymore, Good, you bought a Shield Shirt



> I love these promos. Obsessed Dean is really just too fascinating. Makes me so excited for their eventual feud on the main show :mark:


:mark: I KNOOOWW, That feud with Seth and William Regal back on FCW was just :banderas



> My mom watches with us sometimes, and it's still real to her so her reactions are utterly hilarious. When we watched EC, she was all, "Oh my God, they killed the guy who two hair colors! Someone get an ambulance!!!"


:lol:lol That's something that my mom would say. 



>


----------



## Deptford

lol it's still real to my dad too he read the EC results and was like "OMG Randy Orton beat everyone in the elimination chamber?!" and expected me to mark out or something and then I asked him about The Shield/Wyatt match and he barely knows who either of them are :lol 
He only keeps up with the main event scene too lol.


----------



## Telos

Deptford said:


> lol it's still real to my dad too he read the EC results and was like "OMG Randy Orton beat everyone in the elimination chamber?!" and expected me to mark out or something and then I asked him about The Shield/Wyatt match and he barely knows who either of them are :lol
> He only keeps up with the main event scene too lol.


:lol Show your dad the Shield/Wyatts match and watch him be like...


----------



## JacqSparrow

DareDevil said:


> I've always wanted a punk t-shit too but the thing is that he has a lot of t-shirts and they're not really unique anymore, Good, you bought a Shield Shirt
> 
> :mark: I KNOOOWW, That feud with Seth and William Regal back on FCW was just :banderas


:lol I made my friends get me the shirt, no judgment whatsoever, after they asked me what I wanted for Christmas.

I wish they'd bring Regal back in just to rehash his feud with Dean. Their matches were INCREDIBLE.



Deptford said:


> lol it's still real to my dad too he read the EC results and was like "OMG Randy Orton beat everyone in the elimination chamber?!" and expected me to mark out or something and then I asked him about The Shield/Wyatt match and he barely knows who either of them are :lol
> He only keeps up with the main event scene too lol.


:lol My mom thought that Cena should have won because the Wyatts interfering was unfair. My brother and I were like, :lelbrock "yeah...you're not related to us."


----------



## Austin-316

Who else found it hilarious what Roman Reigns said on this promo?


----------



## Telos

Austin-316 said:


> Who else found it hilarious what Roman Reigns said on this promo?


lol I was just thinking about that quote by Reigns earlier actually. Trying to remember promos where Reigns shined and that was one of them. Short and sweet.


----------



## Deptford

Rollins. 
"Get that Muy Thai crap outta here lolwut" 

:lmao


----------



## Austin-316

Deptford said:


> Rollins.
> "Get that Muy Thai crap outta here lolwut"
> 
> :lmao


Rollins is crazy lol :lol


----------



## Telos

"Against all three of us? ....._Christ_..... Believe in The Shield!"


----------



## JacqSparrow

Seth and his trash talking :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

I love Seth's trash talk.



















My fav. More truth than trash talk...but all the same!


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> I love Seth's trash talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My fav*


:lol The man was just stating the obvious there.

I just noticed that we've hit 570 pages already :cheer We may be seeing Version 6 soon!


----------



## CALΔMITY

That's true. :hmm:
Edited the post.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol I made my friends get me the shirt, no judgment whatsoever, after they asked me what I wanted for Christmas.
> 
> I wish they'd bring Regal back in just to rehash his feud with Dean. Their matches were INCREDIBLE.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol My mom thought that Cena should have won because the Wyatts interfering was unfair. My brother and I were like, :lelbrock "yeah...you're not related to us."



I bought a shield shirt when they came to belgium in november. I would buy more merch from them if their merch wouldn't look for 12 year old boys :lol. I love sandows merch if the shipping costs weren't so damn expensive i'd get his shirt. And at least your mom is cool enough to watch it, mine think its for psychopaths.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol My mom thought that Cena should have won because the Wyatts interfering was unfair. My brother and I were like, :lelbrock "yeah...you're not related to us."


:lmao the Bork expression sells it


----------



## Joshi Judas

I remember when I was younger, used to watch with my dad and he was a big Booker T mark :lol Would always mark for the Spinaroonie :lmao Would get instantly bored of HHH though, and HHH was like my childhood fav once upon a time :lmao


Anyway, my roommate, who had stopped watching wrestling 6 years ago (even then, he was a casual viewer and a Cena fan he said) has now been turned into a complete mark by me after months of hard work :lol Just had to show him some matches, he started understanding the booking, storylines, etc himself. Huge mark for Cesaro, The Shield and Daniel Bryan now. I feel like a God :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> I remember when I was younger, used to watch with my dad and he was a big Booker T mark :lol Would always mark for the Spinaroonie :lmao Would get instantly bored of HHH though, and HHH was like my childhood fav once upon a time :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, my roommate, who had stopped watching wrestling 6 years ago (even then, he was a casual viewer and a Cena fan he said) has now been turned into a complete mark by me after months of hard work :lol Just had to show him some matches, he started understanding the booking, storylines, etc himself. Huge mark for Cesaro, The Shield and Daniel Bryan now. I feel like a God :lol



You should teach me your skills, i have only my bf that watches wrestling with me and he's the most annoying Wyatt mark so...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

Wow, we're nearing 600 pages.. Part VI?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Soon time for a new thread! :cheer Who says that the Shield isn't over? :dance


----------



## CALΔMITY

I had a feeling we'd make it to a part 6. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I had a feeling we'd make it to a part 6. :lol



yeah me too we are that awesome :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Neuron

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol My mom thought that Cena should have won because the Wyatts interfering was unfair. My brother and I were like, :lelbrock "yeah...you're not related to us."


My mom is the same. She always yells at the tv whenever someone interferes in a match. Especially when it's the Shield or Wyatts. She absolutely hates heel stables.


I'm pretty sure she goes goes by the old school cheer face/boo heel dynamic. Hell, she though that CM Punk was the fucking devil during his late 2012 - early 2013 run. Now she misses him.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I wish I could share that. I never really had anyone to watch wrestling with. /sadface

@Bunny: Don't we know it. :ambrose3


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Soon time for a new thread! :cheer Who says that the Shield isn't over? :dance


Pumped to get into a part 6 :mark: :dance :avit:


----------



## PUNKY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Pumped to get into a part 6 :mark: :dance :avit:


how many pages did we get to in the last thread ? shouldn't we have a new one by now, i swear there holding us back to see if they break up next week after part 2 of shield vs wyatts so they don't have to give us a new one. :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Haha yeah. Headliner seemed sure that the Shield was done after EC. I bet some of the mods are just itchin for this thread series to be done with. :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

Calahart said:


> Haha yeah. Headliner seemed sure that the Shield was done after EC. I bet some of the mods are just itchin for this thread series to be done with. :lmao


lol i know their game, they can't wait to get rid of us.  we'll just have to create another thread somewhere else. (hopefully if they let us) to be fair clique and amber b have been pretty cool about us lot going off topic sometimes.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Soon time for a new thread! :cheer *Who says that the Shield isn't over*? :dance


WE DO!!! :cheer


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I wish I could share that. I never really had anyone to watch wrestling with. /sadface
> 
> @Bunny: Don't we know it. :ambrose3



It was my bf that got me into wrestling in the first place so it would be kinda lame if he would stop watching :lol. Really hope the mods will give us a thread even after the shield breaks up, it would break my heart if i wouldn't be able to share my thirst with you girls. You are like my online buddies or something, god i probably sound pathetic right now :side:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

tylermoxreigns said:


> Shield hoodie is A+
> I got raped by US Shipping costs though... No bueno :side::side:
> WWEShop shipping is ridiculous


You're in UK so why not use WWE Euroshop? They've got couple of Shield t-shirts, the sweatpants, hoodies and even an iPhone 5 case. 

speaking of, I need to buy me some Shield merch like a shirt or a hoodie at some point. :hmm:



Quoth the Raven said:


> I remember when I was younger, used to watch with my dad and he was a big Booker T mark :lol Would always mark for the Spinaroonie :lmao Would get instantly bored of HHH though, and HHH was like my childhood fav once upon a time :lmao


I used to watch with my little brother and dad too. Dad was a mark for Eddie, Booker T, Big Show, Batista, Mysterio etc., basically all the good guys, though he did like Eddie on his heel run too. It was pretty hilarious how seriously he took it : 



What A Maneuver said:


> I swear there needs to be some kind of almost dating site for this. Instead of looking for a partner, you search for someone to go to shows with :


That's a genius idea. 


my Mox DVD's are still in Philly waiting to be shipped. :hmm:


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> lol i know their game, they can't wait to get rid of us.  we'll just have to create another thread somewhere else. (hopefully if they let us) to be fair clique and amber b have been pretty cool about us lot going off topic sometimes.





psycho bunny said:


> It was my bf that got me into wrestling in the first place so it would be kinda lame if he would stop watching :lol. Really hope the mods will give us a thread even after the shield breaks up, it would break my heart if i wouldn't be able to share my thirst with you girls. You are like my online buddies or something, god i probably sound pathetic right now :side:
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I never actually saw a mod say this, but someone else in here mentioned how they might let us have a hangout thread or something in a section where it won't matter as much. Really, though, there's just goin to be official threads for each of the three guys. It really wouldn't be too hard to jump from one thread to the next. I guess the question would be whether or not our thirsting would be allowed in the threads.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Your bf being a Wyatt mark is still good :lol

Me and my ex were together for like 3 years, and I tried so hard to get her to watch, but she never did. Said it was too "violent" despite WWE being PG and scripted/fake fpalm


----------



## CALΔMITY

My ex would always just crack jokes. He would call everyone Hulk Hogan. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I never actually saw a mod say this, but someone else in here mentioned how they might let us have a hangout thread or something in a section where it won't matter as much. Really, though, there's just goin to be official threads for each of the three guys. It really wouldn't be too hard to jump from one thread to the next. I guess the question would be whether or not our thirsting would be allowed in the threads.



But that's what makes this thread so fun :side:. Love the idea of a hang out thread though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tbp82

Here's my Wrestemania 30 Idea for The Shield.

Sierra Hotel Indian Echo Lima Delta The Shield hits and the camara spans and we see Rollina, Ambrose, and Reigns make thier way to the ring for differant areas of the arena.

The match is for the US Title and we get formal introductions.

When the bell rings Ambrose goes nuts jumps Rollins and Reigns. 

At some point in the match Rollins gets a big flip floopy move moment.

Reigns gets in all his big spots and dominates the match.

The Finish comes when Ambrose and Rollins decide to work against Reigns only to take a double spear.

The Post-Match Reigns is the new United States Champion as Reigns celebrates in the ring Ambrose sneaks up behind him and right as it looks like hes about to attack the celebrating Reigns Rollins comes into the picture that's when Reigns turns around all three have a staredown then all of a sudden Ambrose sticks out the fist, Rollins and Reigns join in as The Shield music hits and they leave the ring together.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Your bf being a Wyatt mark is still good :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my ex were together for like 3 years, and I tried so hard to get her to watch, but she never did. Said it was too "violent" despite WWE being PG and scripted/fake fpalm



I like the wyatts too but he acts like bray is some kind of god while the shield is garbage. Its really annoying and then I'm the so called fangirl tsk

Really sucks that she acted that way though, the violence is what draw me to it. 
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

Calahart said:


> My ex would always just crack jokes. He would call everyone Hulk Hogan. :lol


Oh yep my ex knew The Rock from the movies, that's all :lmao Didn't know his catchphrases though, so I used the "Is that what you think?"......"It doesn't matter what you think" in a fight once :lmao

Worth it. Totally.



psycho bunny said:


> I like the wyatts too but he acts like bray is some kind of god while the shield is garbage. Its really annoying and then I'm the so called fangirl tsk
> 
> Really sucks that she acted that way though, the violence is what draw me to it.
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



You dating Pyro by any chance? :side:

:lmao


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> It was my bf that got me into wrestling in the first place so it would be kinda lame if he would stop watching :lol. Really hope the mods will give us a thread even after the shield breaks up, it would break my heart if i wouldn't be able to share my thirst with you girls. *You are like my online buddies or something, god i probably sound pathetic right now* :side:
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nope, you don't sound pathetic at all, I fell the exact same way, hell The Shield threads was the solely reason I joined this forum..


----------



## CALΔMITY

Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh yep my ex knew The Rock from the movies, that's all :lmao Didn't know his catchphrases though, so I used the "Is that what you think?"......"It doesn't matter what you think" in a fight once :lmao
> 
> Worth it. Totally.
> 
> 
> *You dating Pyro by any chance?* :side:
> 
> :lmao


What a swerve that would turn out to be. :banderas

My ex actually was familiar with a few big names. That was just kinda his thing, though. Whenever he'd call while I was watchin Raw he'd be all like "ARE HULK HOGANS FIGHTING RIGHT NOW?"

:lmao @ you using that reference in a fight.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh yep my ex knew The Rock from the movies, that's all :lmao Didn't know his catchphrases though, so I used the "Is that what you think?"......"It doesn't matter what you think" in a fight once :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Worth it. Totally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dating Pyro by any chance? :side:
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao



:lmao he doesn't check out this forum so no


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> Nope, you don't sound pathetic at all, I fell the exact same way, hell The Shield threads was the solely reason I joined this forum..



Same here :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> You dating Pyro by any chance? :side:
> 
> :lmao


Ooooo that's so mean though :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ooooo that's so mean though :lol



Poor pyro, i bet the guy must be a sweetheart in rl :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

Calahart said:


> *What a swerve that would turn out to be.* :banderas
> 
> My ex actually was familiar with a few big names. That was just kinda his thing, though. Whenever he'd call while I was watchin Raw he'd be all like "ARE HULK HOGANS FIGHTING RIGHT NOW?"
> 
> :lmao @ you using that reference in a fight.


I know right :banderas :banderas

*EDIT:* Didn't intend to be mean. Hope I don't get killed for this :lol


Yeah I don't even regret the shitstorm that caused. Would use that reference again in a heartbeat :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> I know right :banderas :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't even regret the shitstorm that caused. Would use that reference again in a heartbeat :lmao



:lol that fight must have been hilarious.
And you are not mean, i like that kind of humor. Trust me you will need a lot more to get me offended.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh wasn't you I'm worried about :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh wasn't you I'm worried about :lol



:lol you really think something like that would make him mad?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

Here are some of the most memorable quotes my family has said when watching wrestling with me.


> "Who's that? He looks like a dwarf." - My dad talking about DB





> "Is The Chicken wrestling? If not change that channel." My mom talking about Sheamus(they call him chicken)





> "The WWE should give Roman Reings a stripper gimmick, you know, if I was his manager I would give him one, I'll make a lot of money out of that." My brother





> "You know, when someone pisses me off I'm going to tell them, shut up before I Roman Reings punch you to hell."- My brother





> "YEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIII :dance: "- My sister everytime The Shield looses.





> "Is Cesaro, Jack Swagger's wife?"- My brother.


I'm sure they have said more things but so far these are the ones that have stuck with me.


----------



## PUNKY

psycho bunny said:


> Poor pyro, i bet the guy must be a sweetheart in rl :lmao
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


come to think of it he hasn't been in here for a while... unless iv'e missed his posts, very strange.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> come to think of it he hasn't been in here for a while... unless iv'e missed his posts, very strange.



Hmm i think i saw him posting this week though, he usually posts after raw,Sd and ppv


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

He's in invisible mode so it wouldn't surprise me if he lurks the thread waiting for some anti-Reigns discussion. :lol


----------



## PUNKY

psycho bunny said:


> Hmm i think i saw him posting this week though, he usually posts after raw,Sd and ppv
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


aah so we'll see him tomorrow for sd then i'm guessing (if the shield are on it havn't looked at the spoilers) @ caly i swear he just waits until your on here to post....


----------



## CALΔMITY

What? Why me? :lol

I've seen him in here plenty of times when I wasn't around.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> aah so we'll see him tomorrow for sd then i'm guessing (if the shield are on it havn't looked at the spoilers) @ caly i swear he just waits until your on here to post....



Yeah the moment the show's over he's in here to bash on the match. @ caly please don't say that you will make him come out.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

Because you give him the most trouble Caly, you know how to shut him up.


----------



## PUNKY

psycho bunny said:


> Hmm i think i saw him posting this week though, he usually posts after raw,Sd and ppv
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Calahart said:


> What? Why me? :lol
> 
> I've seen him in here plenty of times when I wasn't around.


haha i dunno he just seems to quote you quite a bit. when i'm just lurking he seems to interact with you the most, he must like you.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> how many pages did we get to in the last thread ? shouldn't we have a new one by now, i swear there holding us back to see if they break up next week after part 2 of shield vs wyatts so they don't have to give us a new one. :side:


I'm sure we were less that 500 last time.... ??? They're holding us down... what is this fuckery and repression? :lol INJUSTICE




MoxleyMoxx said:


> You're in UK so why not use WWE Euroshop? They've got couple of Shield t-shirts, the sweatpants, hoodies and even an iPhone 5 case.
> 
> speaking of, I need to buy me some Shield merch like a shirt or a hoodie at some point. :hmm:


Oh I tried but by the time I wanted to get the hoodie they were only selling youth. I'm not even big but there is no way I can fit my boobs into a damn youth size (unfortunately... My bank balance hates them :lol)


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> haha i dunno he just seems to quote you quite a bit. when i'm just lurking he seems to interact with you the most, he must like you.












I liked it more when He and Zero were an item.


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> I bought a shield shirt when they came to belgium in november. I would buy more merch from them if their merch wouldn't look for 12 year old boys :lol. I love sandows merch if the shipping costs weren't so damn expensive i'd get his shirt. And at least your mom is cool enough to watch it, mine think its for psychopaths.


:lol Actually, she didn't have much of a choice-EC came on at dinnertime over here and my brother and I refused to budge from in front of the TV so we all ate there instead.

She and my dad still think I'm either nuts or secretly a boy for loving wrestling this much 




Quoth the Raven said:


> I remember when I was younger, used to watch with my dad and he was a big Booker T mark :lol Would always mark for the Spinaroonie :lmao Would get instantly bored of HHH though, and HHH was like my childhood fav once upon a time :lmao
> 
> Anyway, my roommate, who had stopped watching wrestling 6 years ago (even then, he was a casual viewer and a Cena fan he said) has now been turned into a complete mark by me after months of hard work :lol Just had to show him some matches, he started understanding the booking, storylines, etc himself. Huge mark for Cesaro, The Shield and Daniel Bryan now. I feel like a God :lol


Memorable quote from my mom after seeing Triple H: "Isn't that Triple X, John Michaels's best friend?"

:clap Much respect to you, sir!




Neuron said:


> My mom is the same. She always yells at the tv whenever someone interferes in a match. Especially when it's the Shield or Wyatts. She absolutely hates heel stables.
> 
> I'm pretty sure she goes goes by the old school cheer face/boo heel dynamic. Hell, she though that CM Punk was the fucking devil during his late 2012 - early 2013 run. Now she misses him.



:lol




Calahart said:


> Haha yeah. Headliner seemed sure that the Shield was done after EC. I bet some of the mods are just itchin for this thread series to be done with. :lmao


We will never die!!!!!!




psycho bunny said:


> It was my bf that got me into wrestling in the first place so it would be kinda lame if he would stop watching :lol. Really hope the mods will give us a thread even after the shield breaks up, it would break my heart if i wouldn't be able to share my thirst with you girls. You are like my online buddies or something, god i probably sound pathetic right now :side:


No you don't!! It would break mine too. I spend an embarrassing amount of time in here, and my day's not complete without checking in. You girls (and guys) are awesome!

I'm on my mobile so I can't post a gif that expresses my feelings just right. But you guys are totally my online buddies 




DareDevil said:


> Here are some of the most memorable quotes my family has said when watching wrestling with me.
> 
> I'm sure they have said more things but so far these are the ones that have stuck with me.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> I liked it more when He and Zero were an item.


Triangle? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PUNKY

Calahart said:


> I liked it more when He and Zero were an item.













when was this ? i can't believe she would cheat on roman like that. :lol

EDIT i need to go to bed. i'm so tired it's sending me loopy, i don't know whats got into me lol.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Triangle?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


BYE


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I liked it more when He and Zero were an item.


We broke up after I told him that his pessimistic gimmick was stale and he needed a new one. My mouth always run me into trouble


----------



## CALΔMITY

Great, now I've got nothin.

Oh, I know!

Rolleigns?
Rolleigns.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Great, now I've got nothin.
> 
> Oh, I know!
> 
> Rolleigns?
> Rolleigns.


Aww, these two always make me smile. Sorry Ambrollins lovers, but this right here is the real deal. Just look at that last pic.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah, I think instances of Ambrollins can be cute, but Rolleigns is the way to go. It's practically canon.


----------



## PUNKY

Calahart said:


> Great, now I've got nothin.
> 
> Oh, I know!
> 
> Rolleigns?
> Rolleigns.




ah that's all i need after reading countless zero fanfics.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Yeah, I think instances of Ambrollins can be cute, but Rolleigns is the way to go. It's practically canon.


Yup. I'm at work so I can't open my tumblr and post that gif of Rollins staring at Reigns with puppy dog eyes and biting his bottom lip.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> ah that's all i need after reading countless zero fanfics.


Well I have to get inspiration from somewhere


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup. I'm at work so I can't open my tumblr and post that gif of Rollins staring at Reigns with puppy dog eyes and biting his bottom lip.


I think I know which one you're talking about. Saw you reblog it once. I'm too lazy to dig through my tumblr, though. :lol

I did manage to find this.









So cute. Rome is always so protective of Seth.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I think I know which one you're talking about. Saw you reblog it once. I'm too lazy to dig through my tumblr, though. :lol
> 
> I did manage to find this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute. Rome is always so protective of Seth.


Girl you should see the gif version of this. Dean is about to hug Roman or touch him on his shoulder or something and all of a sudden Seth inserts himself in between Roman and Dean and holds on to Roman like you see in the pic. Poor Dean. :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Seth and Roman are over protective of each other. :lmao
I saw the look in Seth's eye when Dean smooched Roman on the head for the first time. Seth looked like he was gonna have to stab a bitch. :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Seth and Roman are over protective of each other. :lmao
> I saw the look in Seth's eye when Dean smooched Roman on the head for the first time. Seth looked like he was gonna have to stab a bitch. :banderas


You ain't know what he did to Dean back in the locker room or in the car :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

You're right...I don't. I don't want to think about it. :argh:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Yo Zero, throw some of those fics my way.... PM is looking pretty empty


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Yo Zero, throw some of those fics my way.... PM is looking pretty empty


check your inbox


----------



## CALΔMITY

You're in for a treat TMR.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol Actually, she didn't have much of a choice-EC came on at dinnertime over here and my brother and I refused to budge from in front of the TV so we all ate there instead.
> 
> She and my dad still think I'm either nuts or secretly a boy for loving wrestling this much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memorable quote from my mom after seeing Triple H: "Isn't that Triple X, John Michaels's best friend?"
> 
> :clap Much respect to you, sir!
> 
> :lol
> 
> We will never die!!!!!!
> 
> No you don't!! It would break mine too. I spend an embarrassing amount of time in here, and my day's not complete without checking in. You girls (and guys) are awesome!
> 
> I'm on my mobile so I can't post a gif that expresses my feelings just right. But you guys are totally my online buddies
> 
> :lmao :lmao


aaw girl I love you 












Calahart said:


> Great, now I've got nothin.
> 
> Oh, I know!
> 
> Rolleigns?
> Rolleigns.


Why won't they show that on total divas? They are a much more interesting couple then Cena and Nikki :side:


----------



## PUNKY

Calahart said:


> You're in for a treat TMR.


yeah you wont be disappointed. believe me i wasn't, there great.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol My mom thought that Cena should have won because the Wyatts interfering was unfair. My brother and I were like, :lelbrock "yeah...you're not related to us."


:lmao:lmao

My mom just doesn't understand WWE, at least your mom knows who people are. My mom just "knows of" Hulk "COGAN" as she calls him :lol


----------



## Telos

dizzylizzy87 said:


> :lmao:lmao
> 
> My mom just doesn't understand WWE, at least your mom knows who people are. My mom just "knows of" Hulk "COGAN" as she calls him :lol


lol Hulk Cogan is what Ultimate Warrior called him in his promos


----------



## What A Maneuver

JacqSparrow said:


> Memorable quote from my mom after seeing Triple H: "Isn't that Triple X, John Michaels's best friend?"


Oh my god, I almost spit on my laptop. :lol
Reminds me of last week when I was talking about CM Punk to my brother. Since I love him and Dean Ambrose so much, my subconscious made me call him DM Rose. My brother had to inform me I unintentionally fused their names. I'm still not sure if it makes sense.


----------



## Deptford

- Bunny you do not sound bad. You guys are my online buddies too. I tried to hug everyone yesterday but only devil ended up hugging Jacq. :argh:
Internet friends and internet hugs. We're all in the same boat lol and I'm happy to have met you guys  

- I liked it better when Zero and Pyro were an item too but everything that's gold can't last forever
I think I ran Pyro out tbh. He acknowledged me once and then he was done :lol 
Can't handle this dick! 

- Ugh I was gonna say something else. Oh well. I need to stop waking up at noon :side:


----------



## What A Maneuver

Deptford said:


> - Bunny you do not sound bad. You guys are my online buddies too. I tried to hug everyone yesterday but only devil ended up hugging Jacq. :argh:


I never joined the group hug. My bad.


----------



## Deptford

What A Maneuver said:


> I never joined the group hug. My bad.


HUG! 









yesterday I was just all like.. 








then got all sassy to myself like


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> - I liked it better when Zero and Pyro were an item too but everything that's gold can't last forever
> I think I ran Pyro out tbh. He acknowledged me once and then he was done :lol
> Can't handle this dick!
> 
> - Ugh I was gonna say something else. Oh well. I need to stop waking up at noon :side:


I cant believe I actually got shipped in this thread :$

Deptford Imma need you to stop fronting. You know you wanted to be the one receiving. :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I cant believe I actually got shipped in this thread :$


We're all shippers here. It was bound to happen. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> We're all shippers here. It was bound to happen. :lol


I know but he's gonna completely no sell it which makes it a lot less fun. Sighhhhh.......


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I know but he's gonna completely no sell it which makes it a lot less fun. Sighhhhh.......


You just gotta get em in the sensitive spots. Say something along the lines of how amazing of a talent Reigns is. Bring Bray into the mix somehow. Get him a little riled up and vulnerable. And then go for the kill. So to speak.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> - Bunny you do not sound bad. You guys are my online buddies too. I tried to hug everyone yesterday but only devil ended up hugging Jacq. :argh:
> Internet friends and internet hugs. We're all in the same boat lol and I'm happy to have met you guys
> 
> - I liked it better when Zero and Pyro were an item too but everything that's gold can't last forever
> I think I ran Pyro out tbh. He acknowledged me once and then he was done :lol
> Can't handle this dick!
> 
> - Ugh I was gonna say something else. Oh well. I need to stop waking up at noon :side:












**Hugs Dept**

On another note, do you guys ever get nosebleeds? I got one today at school.


----------



## CALΔMITY

For no reason? Nah can't say that I have.


----------



## Deptford

SubZero3:16 said:


> I cant believe I actually got shipped in this thread :$
> 
> Deptford Imma need you to stop fronting. You know you wanted to be the one receiving. :lol


Tehehe <3 you zero. And yeah, I am obviously just trying to cover up my jealousy. It's true. :cussin:

I've been watching game of thrones though so :cool2
the dick is mineee


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> You just gotta get em in the sensitive spots. Say something along the lines of how amazing of a talent Reigns is. Bring Bray into the mix somehow. Get him a little riled up and vulnerable. And then go for the kill. So to speak.


You mean something like how Reigns is going to be top face in the WWE and Bray is going to be his jobbing bitch?



Think that'll work?


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> You mean something like how Reigns is going to be top face in the WWE and Bray is going to be his jobbing bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Think that'll work?


...Maybe :hmm:


----------



## SubZero3:16

We need to get him in the chat for Deptford.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> We need to get him in the chat for Deptford.


:lol gotta make this happen somehow


----------



## CALΔMITY

For all we know he might have even gone into the chat incognito.


----------



## Deptford

hmmm  




Also Devil, ty for the hug. Woo woo!


----------



## CALΔMITY

And now that plots have been said out in the open, Pyro will never bite for you. Sorry Deptford.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> And now that plots have been said out in the open, Pyro will never bite for you. Sorry Deptford.


Yup. Way to ruin your chances Dept. Next time try to be a bit more subtle. Maybe you should read some of my fics and get some insights :lol What do you think Cali?


----------



## Deptford

:lol I guess I'm still new at this


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Never discuss any plans that are remotely diabolical in the open. That's how my plans got foiled and it's why I'm not the Supreme Dark Overlord of the Cosmos by now.


----------



## WhyMe123

I rewatched raw and the spot where Seth Rollins did the summersault plancha was amazing! I am now a seth rollins fan for sure.


----------



## PUNKY

WhyMe123 said:


> I rewatched raw and the spot where Seth Rollins did the summersault plancha was amazing! I am now a seth rollins fan for sure.


yep that was sick, i love ninja rollins.


----------



## DareDevil

I drew some quick Rollireings.



Spoiler: rollireings


----------



## PUNKY

DareDevil said:


> I drew some quick Rollireings.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rollireings


nice work, your seth is adorable.


----------



## DareDevil

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> nice work, your seth is adorable.


Thanks you  An well he's Roman's Uke. 
If you're in the anime fandom you know what that means.


----------



## PUNKY

DareDevil said:


> Thanks you  An well he's Roman's Uke.
> If you're in the anime fandom you know what that means.


haha no i didn't but i just looked it up on google... 



from the Japanese verb 'ukeru' (receive) it's used in anime/manga and fanfiction for the "bottom" or "passive" in a yaoi/shounen-ai (male/male) relationship. 
*Generally the shorter, cuter, sweeter of the two... generally.*


and look how roman's looking at him in my sig, mezmerised by the cutness obviously.


----------



## TNA is Here

Anyone posted this yet?










Loved the scene. It was like a kid brother whining to his older siblings. :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> haha no i didn't but i just looked it up on google...
> 
> 
> 
> from the Japanese verb 'ukeru' (receive) it's used in anime/manga and fanfiction for the "bottom" or "passive" in a yaoi/shounen-ai (male/male) relationship.
> *Generally the shorter, cuter, sweeter of the two... generally.*
> 
> 
> and look how roman's looking at him in my sig, mezmerised by the cutness obviously.


Yup, (Y) BINGO! Exactly what is means.♥
（≧∇≦) Seth is just so adorable.


----------



## Deptford

DareDevil said:


> On another note, do you guys ever get nosebleeds? I got one today at school.


I get nosebleeds randomly but at the same time I think I've done some damage to my cavities up there so idk 
Sorry though, that sucks to get it at school big time. 


DareDevil said:


> I drew some quick Rollireings.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rollireings


This is so adorable


----------



## Wynter

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> haha no i didn't but i just looked it up on google...
> 
> 
> 
> from the Japanese verb 'ukeru' (receive) it's used in anime/manga and fanfiction for the "bottom" or "passive" in a yaoi/shounen-ai (male/male) relationship.
> *Generally the shorter, cuter, sweeter of the two... generally.*
> 
> 
> and look how roman's looking at him in my sig, mezmerised by the cutness obviously.


:lol at that first pic. That cute and adorable freaking bastard!

How can someone be so sexy and "awwwwww" all at once? lol

....well except for the first pic in the last row. 
The way his face and mouth is scrunched up gives me old man vibes


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol at that first pic. That cute and adorable freaking bastard!
> 
> How can someone be so sexy and "awwwwww" all at once? lol
> 
> ....well except for the first pic in the last row.
> The way his face and mouth is scrunched up gives me old man vibes


yeah that one's a bit eew but my fave is the top centre one, all kinds of cuteness and sexyness.


----------



## Wynter

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> yeah that one's a bit eew but my fave is the top centre one, all kinds of cuteness and sexyness.


Yeah, that's a good photo of him. He's too cute for words sometimes 


Seth is going to be ridiculous as a babyface.

Awesome in the ring, good and getting better on the mic _and_ he has good looks?

The female fans are going to be unbearable :lol

Reigns and Ambrose(especially Ambrose) may receive most of the thirsting now, but I can see Seth getting a swarm of whores once he's out on his own and connects with the fans lol.

Seth fans/marks, enjoy him while you have him to yourselves. 
The Seth fanclub is going to get real crowded in the future I bet


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, that's a good photo of him. He's too cute for words sometimes
> 
> 
> Seth is going to be ridiculous as a babyface.
> 
> Awesome in the ring, good and getting better on the mic _and_ he has good looks?
> 
> The female fans are going to be unbearable :lol
> 
> Reigns and Ambrose(especially Ambrose) may receive most of the thirsting now, but I can see Seth getting a swarm of whores once he's out on his own and connects with the fans lol.
> 
> Seth fans/marks, enjoy him while you have him to yourselves.
> *The Seth fanclub is going to get real crowded in the future I bet *












he's definitely got that boy next door look about him, all the hoes be throwing themselves at him.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> and look how roman's looking at him in my sig, mezmerised by the cutness obviously.



:wall hes just so fantastic. did you make that collage? I love it!


----------



## PUNKY

dizzylizzy87 said:


> :wall hes just so fantastic. did you make that collage? I love it!


haha no found it on google. he is a little beauty isn't he.


----------



## NeyNey

So nobody watched that Shield segment on the Pre Show of NXT fucking GOAT ArRIVAL? :banderas


----------



## Kratosx23

That promo was absurdly stupid. They treated a guy who's gonna headline 7 or 8 WrestleManias like an idiot who didn't know what a lamb was. :cornette This company and their Vince humor.....


----------



## Telos

I was more bothered by Seth acknowledging the "architect" nickname that Cole keeps throwing out there. Really hope it doesn't stick. Same with "lunatic fringe" for Dean.


----------



## Telos

DareDevil said:


> I drew some quick Rollireings.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rollireings


That's adorable, good work Vicky :clap


----------



## DareDevil

Ok, I just had to share this person's fan art of The Shield because is just too amazing.

















Here's the link to his/her page. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?id=5609599


----------



## Telos

Won't load for me.


----------



## DareDevil

Hmmm, that's weird. The link seems to work but... I'll try to fix it later because I need to go to sleep.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup. Way to ruin your chances Dept. Next time try to be a bit more subtle. Maybe you should read some of my fics and get some insights :lol What do you think Cali?


I'd be lying if I said that reading your fics, chatting with you guys during shows, and posting in this thread didn't mold me. Even just a little.

Might do Deptford some good. :lol

I didn't know that the shield did a thing on NXT. I'll need to check it out sometime.


----------



## Deptford

Devil it says I have to sign up and stuff but I probably will anyways  

I think I might need to read some of Zero's fan write bc am not so good at being smooth and sensible and responding to signs without looking bad etc. etc. 
I really do think something as smut-less as possible might help :lol


----------



## Chicago Saint

NeyNey said:


> So nobody watched that Shield segment on the Pre Show of NXT fucking GOAT ArRIVAL? :banderas


got a link


----------



## CALΔMITY

Smut...less? Deptford, the Smut is what you need. :banderas

You also don't need to sign up to read fics.


----------



## Wynter

Deptford said:


> Devil it says I have to sign up and stuff but I probably will anyways
> 
> I think I might need to read some of Zero's fan write bc am not so good at being smooth and sensible and responding to signs without looking bad etc. etc.
> I really do think something* as smut-less as possible* might help :lol



As smutless as possible?!

What is this blasphmey? :no:

It isn't a proper Shield fanfic unless there's some dangalangs swanging :


You obviously need to be corrupted more Dept.

Imma tell Zero to up the ante on you. You are in dire need of further persuasion


----------



## Deptford

Calahart said:


> Smut...less? Deptford, the Smut is what you need. :banderas
> 
> You also don't need to sign up to read fics.


No on Devil's link it said I had to sign up for the site to view it but it looks like a cool site so I'm just signing up anyways so idk why I even said anything :lmao

Hmmm. Well I'll take what I can get and trust your word then Caly cuz I have the deviant inside of me but it's all a matter of how you _release_ it, really. :gun:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> No on Devil's link it said I had to sign up for the site to view it but it looks like a cool site so I'm just signing up anyways so idk why I even said anything :lmao
> 
> Hmmm. Well I'll take what I can get and trust your word then Caly cuz I have the deviant inside of me but it's all a matter of how you _release_ it, really. :gun:


Oh okay.

Well everyone has that little deviant in them. I would recommend reading other fics too, but Zero's are great.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh my God, NXT ARRIVAL :banderas

Amazing. When's my girl Paige and my man Zayn coming up to the main roster? :mark:

Wrong thread but everyone watch NXT ARRIVAL NOW.


----------



## Wynter

Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh my God, NXT ARRIVAL :banderas
> 
> Amazing. When's my girl Paige and my man Zayn coming up to the main roster? :mark:
> 
> Wrong thread but everyone watch NXT ARRIVAL NOW.


Was it that good??? I'm so happy I just found a link :mark:


I want to hug you for that sexy ass sig :lol . It's so awesome :


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yes I'm pretty happy with the sig : Love it infact :lol

Yeah it was easily better than 90% of the WWE PPVs you'll find. Might have to catch the preshow too now that I know The Shield was there.

Cesaro/Zayn= MOTYC. Some people even calling it better than Shield/Wyatts.
Bo/Neville= Good.
Paige/Emma= Best divas match in a long time.

And other matches delivered too. Plus, as much as I hate them sometimes, HHH and Steph being on NXT is great :lol

People chanted "You Still Got It" at Steph and she replied "Ladies and Gentlemen, I never lost it" :banderas


----------



## Deptford

Calahart said:


> Oh okay.
> 
> Well everyone has that little deviant in them. I would recommend reading other fics too, but Zero's are great.


Tehe I pm'd her. I wanna read some of hers too! 


Quoth the Raven said:


> Yes I'm pretty happy with the sig : Love it infact :lol
> 
> Yeah it was easily better than 90% of the WWE PPVs you'll find. Might have to catch the preshow too now that I know The Shield was there.
> 
> Cesaro/Zayn= MOTYC. Some people even calling it better than Shield/Wyatts.
> Bo/Neville= Good.
> Paige/Emma= Best divas match in a long time.


Really? People are calling it better than Shield/Wyatts? What was all this on? Just the network premiere episode of NXT?

Why does my man Corey get stuck with Bo.. :angry:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Well some people are, not everyone. But if it is as good as Shield/Wyatts it must be something great :banderas

Yeah was on the Network. They are also giving away the full show on demand again. On the Network of course.

I don't have it so looking for it online :


----------



## Wynter

Ahhhh you're triggering my feels Raven :mark: :mark: :mark:

Damn, I gotta find that preshow now :lol

Woah, better than the Wyatts vs Shield match? Holy shit. I gotta see that.

Not that I'm too shocked; it _is_ Zayn and Cesaro. Talented bastards lol

Stephanie being the boss bitch that she is :lenny love/hate that woman 

GASP!! A divas match I might enjoy??...what the fuck are they doing to Emma on the main roster then? They're presenting her quite terribly :lol


----------



## Cobalt

Quoth the Raven said:


> Well some people are, not everyone. But if it is as good as Shield/Wyatts it must be something great :banderas
> 
> Yeah was on the Network. They are also giving away the full show on demand again. On the Network of course.
> 
> I don't have it so looking for it online :


Hahaha, your gotten me excited to watch it too.

Sounds amazing, I've never seen Zayn in ring so really interested to see what his like, hopefully I'm impressed.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Well it will help if you watch the previous Zayn/Cesaro matches heading into this, atleast their 2/3 falls match from 2013. 

If this is your first time watching him, get ready to be blown away. I'd say he plays the underdog babyface better than anyone in the world.


----------



## Kratosx23

He's legit as good as Bryan or Cesaro. Agree with QtR, best sympathetic babyface you'll see. I've been saying that since I saw him in NXT the first time.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> So nobody watched that Shield segment on the Pre Show of NXT fucking GOAT ArRIVAL? :banderas


I am still dying at Ambrose saying the mask is a camel.... A fucking camel?! Really?! :lmao fpalm


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Aww, these two always make me smile. Sorry Ambrollins lovers, but this right here is the real deal. Just look at that last pic.



Psh, Ambrollins is past the point of engaging in PDA-they're more subtle than that 




Calahart said:


> Seth and Roman are over protective of each other. :lmao
> I saw the look in Seth's eye when Dean smooched Roman on the head for the first time. Seth looked like he was gonna have to stab a bitch. :banderas


That pic always makes me laugh. And reminds me of Zero's fic :lol




psycho bunny said:


> aaw girl I love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't they show that on total divas? They are a much more interesting couple then Cena and Nikki :side:


:agree




What A Maneuver said:


> Oh my god, I almost spit on my laptop. :lol
> Reminds me of last week when I was talking about CM Punk to my brother. Since I love him and Dean Ambrose so much, my subconscious made me call him DM Rose. My brother had to inform me I unintentionally fused their names. I'm still not sure if it makes sense.


Hey Caly, is DM Rose the new CMbrose ship name? 




SubZero3:16 said:


> I cant believe I actually got shipped in this thread :$
> 
> Deptford Imma need you to stop fronting. You know you wanted to be the one receiving. :lol


I think Seth's secretly here and is trying to turn our shippiness against us...




DareDevil said:


> I drew some quick Rollireings.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rollireings


Awww, Seth.




I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> and look how roman's looking at him in my sig, mezmerised by the cutness obviously.


Top center pic is definitely my fave *swoon*




WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, that's a good photo of him. He's too cute for words sometimes
> 
> 
> Seth is going to be ridiculous as a babyface.
> 
> Awesome in the ring, good and getting better on the mic _and_ he has good looks?
> 
> The female fans are going to be unbearable :lol
> 
> Reigns and Ambrose(especially Ambrose) may receive most of the thirsting now, but I can see Seth getting a swarm of whores once he's out on his own and connects with the fans lol.
> 
> Seth fans/marks, enjoy him while you have him to yourselves.
> The Seth fanclub is going to get real crowded in the future I bet


They'll have to get in line and expect to stay there for a while because I'm not letting him go that easily 




Quoth the Raven said:


> Yes I'm pretty happy with the sig : Love it infact :lol
> 
> Yeah it was easily better than 90% of the WWE PPVs you'll find. Might have to catch the preshow too now that I know The Shield was there.
> 
> Cesaro/Zayn= MOTYC. Some people even calling it better than Shield/Wyatts.
> Bo/Neville= Good.
> Paige/Emma= Best divas match in a long time.
> 
> And other matches delivered too. Plus, as much as I hate them sometimes, HHH and Steph being on NXT is great :lol
> 
> People chanted "You Still Got It" at Steph and she replied "Ladies and Gentlemen, I never lost it" :banderas


I need a link for this.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I really need to find a link for nxt :mark: 

And as for the shipping, you guys are really weird I got shipped in the chat with that weird dutch guy :lol

Where is thread number 6 already?


----------



## NeyNey

Yeah, NXT Arrival was just fucking great!!!



Spoiler: NXT Arrival



Part 1 



Part 2



Part 3





Found no Link to The Shield Segment or Pre Show yet... I keep my eyes open.


----------



## Joshi Judas

NeyNey :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: You're the GOAT!! :mark:


----------



## Carv

Sadly, it looks like the Shield is going to be parting ways soon. I definitely want to see this group go on a legit face run tho. Either now instead of breaking up, or down the road. Imagine a face regrouping of the Shield in a few years?


----------



## NeyNey

SHIELD SEGMENT, HERE IT IS, GLORIOUS DEAN-AMBROSE.NET IS GLORIOUS :mark: :mark: :mark:

http://vimeo.com/87852481


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Yeah, NXT Arrival was just fucking great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NXT Arrival
> 
> 
> 
> Part 1
> 
> 
> 
> Part 2
> 
> 
> 
> Part 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found no Link to The Shield Segment or Pre Show yet... I keep my eyes open.


Gonna watch these when I get home! :mark: Thanks Ney!

OMG SHIELD SEGMENT NEY YOU'RE THE BEST :banderas


----------



## Jayyylord

A triple threat match at WM30 would be awesome Ambrose vs Rollins vs Reigns. The inevitable outcome will be Reigns winning, but i think Ambrose or Rollins deserve it. Reigns always stands a better chance of winning as he is a WWE product, Rollins and Ambrose have indie backgrounds


----------



## JacqSparrow

Thank you, NeyNey! :mark: :mark: :mark:

That pre-show segment :lmao :lmao :lmao. Dean and Roman are like an old married couple, I swear.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I saw the segment of NXT and the first time I enjoyed Roman.
Roman and Dean seems two children discussing the stupidest thing :lmao:lmao.
And Seth always the voice of reason.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Oh god, I can't wait until I get home to watch this :mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

The Rolleigns in this moment










Funny thing I just remembered--Dean should be aware that it's a lamb mask because he mentioned it in his "Ooooooo" promo :lol But welp, I guess we're supposed to believe that getting beat up by Bray scrambled his brain...


----------



## tbp82

Just saw the NXT arrival promo. I know they were being cocky, sacarstic but I like how they kept with current storyline and had Roman and Dean argue again with Seth having to step in.


----------



## truelove

Im not ready for the shield split yet


----------



## Chicago Saint

NeyNey said:


> SHIELD SEGMENT, HERE IT IS, GLORIOUS DEAN-AMBROSE.NET IS GLORIOUS :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/87852481



:clap :clap :clap


----------



## PUNKY

NeyNey said:


> SHIELD SEGMENT, HERE IT IS, GLORIOUS DEAN-AMBROSE.NET IS GLORIOUS :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/87852481


"it's a Llama mask bro, i just went to the zoo" :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Spoiler: Smackdwon



When I thought I'd start interest in Roman, I saw Smackdown :no:

Is possible that *Roman* do something else than just stands in the middle of the ring pretending to be big :cussin:.
He does nothing, he standing in the middle, moves first (because apparently he is "the leader") and nothing else :frustrate.

*Bray* speaks (Triple H = Dad :lol), he shows his emotions, he has different expressions during the promos. 

*Seth and Dean* they speak, they fly (they flew sync, very cute ), they show that they want to fight or that they are frustrated/Upset.

I must believe that "the leader" of The Shield is a guy who stands there in the middle of the ring and says nothing during a promo.

It is extremely frustrating when things are happening in the ring and camera focuses the only guy who does nothing :bs:

A lot of people want to see Dean vs Bray because these two do some shit (during the PPV and RAW) for people believe that they do not like each other. 

I honestly do not want to see Bray vs Roman because Roman does not show anything in regards to Bray. 

I understand that WWE wants Face vs Heel, and Dean vs Bray will not be possible because they are both Heel, then put Bray vs Seth because Seth does something and he is Face 

Sorry but I had to say this

Looking forward to RAW

PS: I have not seen the promo backstage, I just what they did in the ring


----------



## Telos

NeyNey said:


> SHIELD SEGMENT, HERE IT IS, GLORIOUS DEAN-AMBROSE.NET IS GLORIOUS :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/87852481


I'm probably looking too deep into this, but this promo feels like a face promo. Roman and Dean come off as two siblings bickering with each other, and not two simmering enemies. At the very least it felt like the TLC post-match promo they did with them complaining about their injuries.


----------



## DareDevil

Oh man, I tried to fix the images but they won't show up. 
Anyway, I'll keep trying until they do.
Also, I am so ready to watch SD.


----------



## Deptford

Sami/Cesaro brought back shades of Brock/Punk with Sami playing a better babyface than Punk. I think Punk sold better for the duration of his match but that's always been Punk's strong suit though. Sami sold it better when he did though. 
It was so psychological and subtle! Absolute story telling gold. :mark:

- Brock's obviously a better monster than Cesaro but Sami is a better babyface than Punk. 
- It felt a lot more well rounded than Brock/Punk also but at the same time, I'm a sucker for hardcore matches.
- MOTY still goes to Wyatt/Shield though. Sami/Cesaro match isn't comparable IMO. Wyatt/Shield was just TOO good.  


-Also #TYNEYNEY!!!!!!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

"Stupid llama mask" :banderas Omg I'm rolling right now. :lmao

@Telos: I dunno. Maybe they lightened up on Dean a little after he came through to save them. :lol


----------



## Wynter

I cant until I watch NXT later :mark:.
I had a nice 720p version downloading while I slept last night :lol 
Got the pre show too :
Did I hear that there's bickering between Dean and Roman like some old married couple :banderas
Someone is getting dicked down by Roman again


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> I cant until I watch NXT later :mark:.
> I had a nice 720p version downloading while I slept last night :lol
> Got the pre show too :
> Did I hear that there's bickering between Dean and Roman like some old married couple :banderas
> Someone is getting dicked down by Roman again


:lol I think that's the same one I'm downloading while I sleep in a bit.


----------



## What A Maneuver

SóniaPortugal said:


> Spoiler: Smackdwon
> 
> 
> 
> When I thought I'd start interest in Roman, I saw Smackdown :no:
> 
> Is possible that *Roman* do something else than just stands in the middle of the ring pretending to be big :cussin:.
> He does nothing, he standing in the middle, moves first (because apparently he is "the leader") and nothing else :frustrate.
> 
> *Bray* speaks (Triple H = Dad :lol), he shows his emotions, he has different expressions during the promos.
> 
> *Seth and Dean* they speak, they fly (they flew sync, very cute ), they show that they want to fight or that they are frustrated/Upset.
> 
> I must believe that "the leader" of The Shield is a guy who stands there in the middle of the ring and says nothing during a promo.
> 
> It is extremely frustrating when things are happening in the ring and camera focuses the only guy who does nothing :bs:
> 
> A lot of people want to see Dean vs Bray because these two do some shit (during the PPV and RAW) for people believe that they do not like each other.
> 
> I honestly do not want to see Bray vs Roman because Roman does not show anything in regards to Bray.
> 
> I understand that WWE wants Face vs Heel, and Dean vs Bray will not be possible because they are both Heel, then put Bray vs Seth because Seth does something and he is Face
> 
> Sorry but I had to say this
> 
> Looking forward to RAW
> 
> PS: I have not seen the promo backstage, I just what they did in the ring


I haven't seen Smackdown yet, but I know what you mean and I'm with you. The camera should always focus on the person telling a story, not the stoic character you can't read. The camera should at least pan back and forth between them all. When the Shield and Wyatts were having one of their first staredowns with them all entering the ring, we never saw Dean or Seth's face. I get not seeing Harper and Rowan, because they're supposed to be brainwashed and not thinking, but not Dean or Seth? They're all important. When they let Dean get in on the story and look pissed or unhinged, it's the most excited I am about the feud.


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> Spoiler: Smackdwon
> 
> 
> 
> When I thought I'd start interest in Roman, I saw Smackdown :no:
> 
> Is possible that *Roman* do something else than just stands in the middle of the ring pretending to be big :cussin:.
> He does nothing, he standing in the middle, moves first (because apparently he is "the leader") and nothing else :frustrate.
> 
> *Bray* speaks (Triple H = Dad :lol), he shows his emotions, he has different expressions during the promos.
> 
> *Seth and Dean* they speak, they fly (they flew sync, very cute ), they show that they want to fight or that they are frustrated/Upset.
> 
> I must believe that "the leader" of The Shield is a guy who stands there in the middle of the ring and says nothing during a promo.
> 
> It is extremely frustrating when things are happening in the ring and camera focuses the only guy who does nothing :bs:
> 
> A lot of people want to see Dean vs Bray because these two do some shit (during the PPV and RAW) for people believe that they do not like each other.
> 
> I honestly do not want to see Bray vs Roman because Roman does not show anything in regards to Bray.
> 
> I understand that WWE wants Face vs Heel, and Dean vs Bray will not be possible because they are both Heel, then put Bray vs Seth because Seth does something and he is Face
> 
> Sorry but I had to say this
> 
> Looking forward to RAW
> 
> PS: I have not seen the promo backstage, I just what they did in the ring



I haven't seen smackdown yet. But, based on what you wrote above and without spoiling anything. What is the problem with the camara being on THE STAR?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Just saw the NXT pre-show thing... I'm in love with Seth's little high-pitched "what?"


----------



## Wynter

Roman doesn't need to speak. All he gotta do is stare you down and give you his "I will beat your ass" look :lol
His presence speaks for itself.


----------



## What A Maneuver

tbp82 said:


> I haven't seen smackdown yet. But, based on what you wrote above and without spoiling anything. What is the problem with the camara being on THE STAR?


They should all be focused on because they should *all* be stars. It's this kind of booking that ends up biting the WWE in the ass later on. When they made guys lose consistently to Cena and then realized he was suddenly their only star just as others were leaving. It's why they had to push Punk when he became popular. Why not make three relevant people? What is so damn hard about that? They each have their appeal. 

I say treat wrestling like hollywood. Roman Reigns is like a Brad Pitt, and Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins are like a Christian Bale and Gary Oldman. Brad Pitt is a decent actor who gets the screams and the big money and is a huge draw, but the other two bring in the quality and legitimacy due to their extreme talent. Variety is what gives us all something to watch. If I was told Oldman and Bale couldn't be famous because Brad Pitt is a star, that would be horrible. I hope any of that made sense.


----------



## tbp82

What A Maneuver said:


> They should all be focused on because they should *all* be stars. It's this kind of booking that ends up biting the WWE in the ass later on. When they made guys lose consistently to Cena and then realized he was suddenly their only star just as others were leaving. It's why they had to push Punk when he became popular. Why not make three relevant people? What is so damn hard about that? They each have their appeal.
> 
> I say treat wrestling like hollywood. Roman Reigns is like a Brad Pitt, and Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins are like a Christian Bale and Gary Oldman. Brad Pitt is a decent actor who gets the screams and the big money and is a huge draw, but the other two bring in the quality and legitimacy due to their extreme talent. Variety is what gives us all something to watch. If I was told Oldman and Bale couldn't be famous because Brad Pitt is a star, that would be horrible. I hope any of that made sense.


It makes sense to an extent but there is a flip side to this in that and I'm quoting Jim Ross here "if there's no standout then everyone is the same." So on one hand I see your point you could be "trying" to create three entities of the same as opposed to on entity being above the other two. This is based on me alone but I think it would hurt Roman alot if he was booked or shown as equal to the other two. Because the average person would take a look at Roman and think you've got this beast and two little buddies. Well if the beast acts like the little buddies then in effect doesn't he become a little buddy?


----------



## Wynter

So Roman got some love from the camera and Seth and Dean ran the promo?

It's not like Roman was laying down a promo and getting all the camera time while Seth and Dean stood in the background like idiots.

I don't know. I gotta see SmackDown to judge myself.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I haven't seen Smackdown either, so I'm judging by past things. And believe me, I am not opposed to Roman Reigns getting a push, because we need future stars. I'm just opposed to it coming at the expense of the others. Roman has the looks of a star, Seth the ring skills of a star, and Dean the psychology of a star. I want to see that all spread throughout the roster. I don't see why they can't be equals, because they all bring something different to the table. It's not like they're identical wrestlers who are all being treated evenly and no one knows who to like because they're all so similar.


----------



## Wynter

Skimming through this week's Smackdown.....how Sonia going to leave out that the boys had another promo earlier lol



Spoiler



Dean and Roman were bickering over that DQ :lmao 

Dean doing his little dance for no reason :lenny

Seth telling Roman to man up and get over the lost :banderas 

Again, God I love Dean :lol

Seth getting both Roman and Dean together :banderas He getting tired of their shit 

Roman's ponytail :lenny

Let me shut up. Don't wanna spoil it too much 



Watching the promo Sonia was talking about now....Bray :mark: :mark:


----------



## mattheel

truelove said:


> Im not ready for the shield split yet


LOL @ "Its a lamb, gentlemen."


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I apologise for this in advance, but I have nowhere else I can be relentlessly happy right now so you have to deal with it.

*I FINALLY GOT A JOB INTERVIEW!!!*


----------



## Carv

Reservoir Angel said:


> I apologise for this in advance, but I have nowhere else I can be relentlessly happy right now so you have to deal with it.
> 
> *I FINALLY GOT A JOB INTERVIEW!!!*


GOLF.
ROMEO.
ALPHA.
TANGO.
ZULU.
GRATZ.


----------



## Wynter

Reservoir Angel said:


> I apologise for this in advance, but I have nowhere else I can be relentlessly happy right now so you have to deal with it.
> 
> *I FINALLY GOT A JOB INTERVIEW!!!*






























Congrats Reservoir!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer

Wishing you all the best of luck!!

Not that you need it. That job is your for sure


----------



## tbp82

WynterWarm12 said:


> Skimming through this week's Smackdown.....how Sonia going to leave out that the boys had another promo earlier lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dean and Roman were bickering over that DQ :lmao
> 
> Dean doing his little dance for no reason :lenny
> 
> Seth telling Roman to man up and get over the lost :banderas
> 
> Again, God I love Dean :lol
> 
> Seth getting both Roman and Dean together :banderas He getting tired of their shit
> 
> Roman's ponytail :lenny
> 
> Let me shut up. Don't wanna spoil it too much
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the promo Sonia was talking about now....Bray :mark: :mark:



Without spoiling anything I noticed you mentioned how one of our boys was let me say styled where they in Shield Gear?


----------



## Wynter

Yup. Dean was wearing his hoodie in the earlier promo though.

^^^That isn't spoilerish right lol If it is, I'll edit and hide it


----------



## Telos

Reservoir Angel said:


> I apologise for this in advance, but I have nowhere else I can be relentlessly happy right now so you have to deal with it.
> 
> *I FINALLY GOT A JOB INTERVIEW!!!*


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> I haven't seen smackdown yet. But, based on what you wrote above and without spoiling anything. What is the problem with the camara being on THE STAR?


Roman is THE STAR :argh:
So I'll be five minutes looking at Roman while he does nothing 

I'm excited to see the promos of him alone 
Will be very interesting 
It'll be like a silent movie, where the star does nothing fpalm

I'll see if I can watch the promo backstage to see if I get some positive feeling towards Roman


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Reservoir Angel said:


> I apologise for this in advance, but I have nowhere else I can be relentlessly happy right now so you have to deal with it.
> 
> *I FINALLY GOT A JOB INTERVIEW!!!*


:cheer:clap:cheer:clap


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Reservoir Angel said:


> I apologise for this in advance, but I have nowhere else I can be relentlessly happy right now so you have to deal with it.
> 
> *I FINALLY GOT A JOB INTERVIEW!!!*












Congrats and good luck reservoir


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> Roman is THE STAR :argh:
> So I'll be five minutes looking at Roman while he does nothing
> 
> I'm excited to see the promos of him alone
> Will be very interesting
> It'll be like a silent movie, where the star does nothing fpalm
> 
> I'll see if I can watch the promo backstage to see if I get some positive feeling towards Roman


Keep in mind Sonia that this is all opinion based. Im not stating that you are wrong in thinking Roman isn't a star Im stating that Roman is my vision of a star. 

You can find promos of him alone from NXT. There are some out there. Just get on youtube or dailymotion search for Roman Reings NXT you should find something. I always knew Leakee had bigtime potential based on size and look alone but when I knew he was going to be a major player in WWE was this promo www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPu84X0K5KY 

His promos aren't as wacky/crazy/deep like a Dean Ambrose but that isn't what Romans character is.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I just watched the nxt promo, I've got tears in my eyes from laughing.


With their stupid beards and their stupid camel mask:ambrose2 

Camel mask?It's not a camel mask its a lama mask bro :reigns

WHAT ??!!:rollins

So the boys are on sd huh? let the Reigns bashing begin


----------



## Wynter

I didn't mind Roman standing there, because he was too busy staring down Bray.
He's supposed to be more of the calm, cool and collected type; the powerful and unmovable force of the group. 

Seth is energetic and Cheerleader while Dean is just fucking crazy lol So it fits their characters to be all hyped up and itching to fight.

Roman seems like more of a "make your move" type of guy. 

He stands there and glares you down, waiting and hoping you'd dare swing at him so he can whoop your ass :lol

I think he was just waiting to see what Bray would do first.



psycho bunny said:


> I just watched the nxt promo, I've got tears in my eyes from laughing.
> 
> 
> With their stupid beards and their stupid camel mask:ambrose2
> 
> Camel mask?It's not a camel mask its a lama mask bro :reigns
> 
> WHAT ??!!:rollins
> 
> So the boys are on sd huh? let the Reigns bashing begin


I gotta watch that NXT promo man. I have both the preshow and NXT Arrival show on my desktop. 
I don't even know why I'm waiting to watch it lol


Bunny is sick of everyone's shit! Damn right.










Can't the Roman haters take a damn rest for a while? I mean, bitching _every_ time he's on screen?

Pitiful :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

The pre show is a must watch just to see Kevin Nash make the greatest verbal botch in wrestling history.

Haven't found a link to the pre show since airing, though. :cheryl


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Spoiler: Samckdown 2



I saw the promo. 

Why Roman shows more anger towards Dean than Bray? 

I thought it was Roman turn against Dean and Seth, but ultimately it seems that will be Dean turn against Roman and Seth.
Dean is getting tired.

Predictions:

The Shield will lose Monday.

Dean will be involved in some way in that loss.

Roman and Seth are going piss him

Dean will explode.

Goodbye The Shield as we know it


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> I didn't mind Roman standing there, because he was too busy staring down Bray.
> He's supposed to be more of the calm, cool and collected type; the powerful and unmovable force of the group.
> 
> Seth is energetic and Cheerleader while Dean is just fucking crazy lol So it fits their characters to be all hyped up and itching to fight.
> 
> Roman seems like more of a "make your move" type of guy.
> 
> He stands there and glares you down, waiting and hoping you'd dare swing at him so he can whoop your ass :lol
> 
> I think he was just waiting to see what Bray would do first.
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta watch that NXT promo man. I have both the preshow and NXT Arrival show on my desktop.
> I don't even know why I'm waiting to watch it lol
> 
> 
> Bunny is sick of everyone's shit! Damn right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't the Roman haters take a damn rest for a while? I mean, bitching _every_ time he's on screen?
> 
> Pitiful :lol


Indeed because its really turning down the mood in this GOAT thread


I am saying this one last time. I really think Reigns isn't that bad like every hater says he is. Sure he is green, and sure he isn't ready for a monster push, but if he is handled well and if wwe let him flourish in midcard for a while I really believe that this fine motherfucker will make it. As for Ambrose and Rollins these 2 are so talented wwe won't drop the ball with them. I mean I gave up a bit on Cesaro, but look at him now he was in the friggin elimination chamber match and he looked damn awesome in it. So I really think they will do the same to Ambrose and Rollins. Rollins continues to amaze everytime because he continues to improve himself on the mic. Dean is just Dean:ambrose wwe knows they have a top card heel with him, and if they just wanted to use him for Reigns, why did they make plans to let him feud against Foley first huh? I mean seriously yes Reigns is in the spotlight right now but some of the comments of the haters is just 










And that is the last time you will see me rant in here, I won't give you haters that satisfaction anymore


----------



## Deptford

Reservoir Angel said:


> I apologise for this in advance, but I have nowhere else I can be relentlessly happy right now so you have to deal with it.
> 
> *I FINALLY GOT A JOB INTERVIEW!!!*


GOOD LUCK!!! 

(I'm working on this myself atm, so I def. feel you're excitement!


----------



## Wynter

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The pre show is a must watch just to see Kevin Nash make the greatest verbal botch in wrestling history.
> 
> Haven't found a link to the pre show since airing, though. :cheryl


Can the video I have upload to dailymotion if ya want?

Or to dropbox if you want to download it?


----------



## What A Maneuver

People exaggerate when they say Roman Reigns is bad. Of course he's not as good as the other two, but I give him credit for really making improvements. When they first debuted I thought of him as "the other guy", but I don't see it that way. He'll never be the talker that Dean is or the wrestler that Seth is, but hell, not a lot of people are.

I think a lot of the hate is resentment. I try not to let my mind go there. I WANT to believe they'll all come out of this looking great.


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> Can the video I have upload to dailymotion if ya want?
> 
> Or to dropbox if you want to download it?


Dailymotion would be awesome.


----------



## Wynter

Bunny about to smack a bitch in this thread :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> GOOD LUCK!!!
> 
> (I'm working on this myself atm, so I def. feel you're excitement!


Yeah I remember you mentioning that, how did it go btw?



WynterWarm12 said:


> Bunny about to smack a bitch in this thread :lmao


Nah I just got my nails done


----------



## Wynter

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Dailymotion would be awesome.


Already started uploading before you gave an answer 

Give it like 20 minutes to upload. The file is over a gig.

But, if I find a link before mine is done, I will send it to you


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Spoiler: my ramblings whilst watching smackdown



The pop for the Shield when cutting through Wyatts promo :mark:

Ambrose looking like a BAMF when he was stomping down the stairs. 

The crowd so hyped
This needs to happen at mania

Cue my GOATs music HHH
He's here to sort out his children
He wants to have a word with Ambrose about stealing his look on raw.

Ambrose pacing the apron :mark:
HIS CHARACTER YES MARKING
The crowd booing Trips decision to make the match fro Raw

"Until that time Shield stand down"

Ambrose going crazy like a mo-fo and spoilt child. Love it :mark:

Bray Wyatt laughing at them cos the children just got scolded by dad - ah diddums

Yesss Bray "come on boys. You heard your daddy" :lmao :lmao
I wrote all that daddy stuff before bray said that shit omg dying

Omg the pops the pops

Rollins and Ambrose diving outside
And then rolling back in like badasses meaning business 

I'm classing this as their face turn (which is what I ticked in the poll above) they are not backing down and I love this shit long time

Omfg at Seth
"COME ON GET IN HERE COME ON"

Roman trying to calm dean down. wow :clap

I haven't seen the promo yet... The dickhead who uploaded the confrontation in the ring hasn't put up the promo :side:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Many people on this forum do not accept that someone criticize their favorite.
I can criticize Roman, but I'm not a Roman Hater.
I just want him to show something else.

If I was as certain people and react poorly whenever someone criticized my favorites on this forum, I was fucked...I'm John Cena fan :lol


----------



## Wynter

SóniaPortugal said:


> Many people on this forum do not accept that someone criticize their favorite.
> I can criticize Roman, but I'm not a Roman Hater.
> I just want him to show something else for me to start liking him.
> 
> If I was as certain people and react poorly whenever someone criticized my favorites on this forum, I was fucked...I'm John Cena fan :lol


Nah you good. I meant in general. Some of the reasons people choose to dislike Roman is ridiculous.

I saw threads where they said he was smiling too much and why does he have to roar :lol

That's just stupid.

I understand getting frustrated when someone is pushed ahead of your favorite, but dudes and dudettes, chillax lol


----------



## Deptford

What about Kevin Nash? :mark: 



WynterWarm12 said:


> Bunny about to smack a bitch in this thread :lmao


:lol and I love it


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SóniaPortugal said:


> Many people on this forum do not accept that someone criticize their favorite.
> I can criticize Roman, but I'm not a Roman Hater.
> I just want him to show something else for me to start liking him.
> 
> If I was as certain people and react poorly whenever someone criticized my favorites on this forum, I was fucked...I'm John Cena fan :lol


I don't mind critizing I just admitted some of Reigns shortcomings in my previous post what more do you want:draper2

Its just some of the people are just funny trying to predict the future and everything, thinking Reigns is pure evil and will put his foot on the other 2's careers :lol.

Edit: Reigns isn't even my favorite, it has been Ambrose since day one :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> Already started uploading before you gave an answer
> 
> Give it like 20 minutes to upload. The file is over a gig.
> 
> But, if I find a link before mine is done, I will send it to you


Thanks.



psycho bunny said:


> I don't mind critizing I just admitted some of Reigns shortcomings in my previous post what more do you want:draper2
> 
> Its just some of the people are just funny trying to predict the future and everything, thinking Reigns is pure evil and will put his foot on the other 2's careers :lol.


I'm not worried about what Reigns will do to Ambrose, I'm worried about Triple H and Vince. You know how they are with looks.


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> Many people on this forum do not accept that someone criticize their favorite.
> I can criticize Roman, but I'm not a Roman Hater.
> I just want him to show something else.
> 
> If I was as certain people and react poorly whenever someone criticized my favorites on this forum, I was fucked...I'm John Cena fan :lol


If someone states that the camera being on the star of a group is a bad thing how is that a criticism. That comes across as being a hater I'm angry because the camara is on the star and not on who I want to be the star. 

I understand that you want him to show something else but again that's not what his character is. He's not a loose canon like Dean "Brian Pillman" Ambrose. He's not energetic like Seth "Jeff Hardy" Rollins. He the BA Cool Guy Roman "Bid Daddy Cool Diesal" Reigns.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not worried about what Reigns will do to Ambrose, I'm worried about Triple H and Vince. You know how they are with looks.


But what if their mind set would change? They put Cesaro in the elimination chamber match and he doesn't have "the look". They starting to admit they made a mistake with Bryan and he doesn't have "the look".

Mais bon I'm gonna enjoy some sd have a good night everyone

Edit: had to share


----------



## Wynter

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Thanks.



No problem 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k5dXFzvQ27E4yI5FsnN


EDIT: Fuck, why is it encoding now -_- lol sorry

EDIT 2: It's done encoding and works now


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> If someone states that the camera being on the star of a group is a bad thing how is that a criticism. That comes across as being a hater I'm angry because the camara is on the star and not on who I want to be the star.
> 
> I understand that you want him to show something else but again that's not what his character is. He's not a loose canon like Dean "Brian Pillman" Ambrose. He's not energetic like Seth "Jeff Hardy" Rollins. He the BA Cool Guy Roman "Bid Daddy Cool Diesal" Reigns.


I was not criticizing the fact that Roman be the focus.

I was criticizing that "Roman standing in the middle of the ring doing nothing" was the focus while other things were happening.

I do not want Roman behave like Seth or Dean.

I want him to show more personality, do something else.


----------



## tbp82

psycho bunny said:


> But what if their mind set would change? They put Cesaro in the elimination chamber match and he doesn't have "the look". They starting to admit they made a mistake with Bryan and he doesn't have "the look".
> 
> Mais bon I'm gonna enjoy some sd have a good night everyone


So being in the Elimination Chamber and losing is a big deal? That statement reminds me of how people were going gaga over Dean getting a match with The Undertaker when Dean was put in that match just so Roman wouldn't take that big loss. I've said it before I think Dean can be the next Rowdy Roddy Piper and Seth the next Jeff Hardy. But, don't think for a second that Roman isn't coming out of The Shield looking like the best as he should.


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> No problem
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k5dXFzvQ27E4yI5FsnN
> 
> 
> EDIT: Fuck, why is it encoding now -_- lol sorry


It's all good, I can't watch it now anyway. Gotta run.



psycho bunny said:


> But what if their mind set would change? They put Cesaro in the elimination chamber match and he doesn't have "the look". They starting to admit they made a mistake with Bryan and he doesn't have "the look".
> 
> Mais bon I'm gonna enjoy some sd have a good night everyone



Bryan got so over they don't have a CHOICE but to push him, and look at what they're doing. Everything is a deliberate attempt to sabotage him. 

Secondly, Cesaro being in the Elimination Chamber means nothing. Others have done that before and gone nowhere. Not saying he won't, but I doubt it. I'm sticking with my prediction of Roman Reigns being the only new guy for the next 10 years to hold that unified WWE title.

Thirdly, this isn't the look?










That's what a real man looks like. A tough guy, a wrestler's wrestler. No, he doesn't look like a stripper like Orton does, I guess that's what Vince and Triple H want, but that's a proper pro wrestling look is what that is.


----------



## Deptford

psycho bunny said:


> Edit: had to share


That look that Dean has halfway through the gif. He can be so damn cute when his guard is down. 
by the end of the gif you can tell he is all like "Ok gotta be badass again.. damn what was I thinking? Ugh." 
This kid....


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> I was not criticizing the fact that Roman be the focus.
> 
> I was criticizing that "Roman standing in the middle of the ring doing nothing" was the focus while other things were happening.
> 
> I do not want Roman behave like Seth or Dean.
> 
> I want him to show more personality, do something else.


Ok. Only you know what you meant but that statement came across to me is you didn't want the camara on the star you wanted it on the other guy.

Ok. Good.

YOU want him to show more personality, do something else? Again haven't seen smackdown but Roman has been presented as the muscle, one of the most dominant forces in WWE history as he is the man with the most eliminations in both the survivor series and the royal rumble. What kinda personality do you want him to show? He's the dominat BA of the group (and in many ways like his records of the WWE) he lets his dominance in the ring do the talking. Don't get me wrong Sonia I am not trying to state things for you and I don't claim to know what your thoughts are but, again it reads like I don't want Roman Reings to be the dominant force Roman Reigns, I don't want Roman Reigns to be the strong silent type, I want him to be more like Dean.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> That look that Dean has halfway through the gif. He can be so damn cute when his guard is down.
> by the end of the gif you can tell he is all like "Ok gotta be badass again.. damn what was I thinking? Ugh."
> This kid....


Yes he can. It's sickening.

I just reblogged this from Ney earlier. I'm definitely adding it to my collection of dean reaction gifs. :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Rollin's interviewed by twin 10 year old brothers....
SO DAMN CUTE

http://hooplanow.com/subject/life/entertainment/video-cedar-rapids-10-year-olds-interview-wrestling-star-wwe-wrestler-seth-rollins-is-just-a-nice-iowa-boy-20140227#axzz2udFMXuVG


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's all good, I can't watch it now anyway. Gotta run.
> 
> 
> Bryan got so over they don't have a CHOICE but to push him, and look at what they're doing. Everything is a deliberate attempt to sabotage him.
> 
> Secondly, Cesaro being in the Elimination Chamber means nothing. Others have done that before and gone nowhere. Not saying he won't, but I doubt it. I'm sticking with my prediction of Roman Reigns being the only new guy for the next 10 years to hold that unified WWE title.
> 
> Thirdly, this isn't the look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what a real man looks like. A tough guy, a wrestler's wrestler. No, he doesn't look like a stripper like Orton does, I guess that's what Vince and Triple H want, but that's a proper pro wrestling look is what that is.


He reminds me a bit of those 80ies action figurines :lol But yeah he looks fine, really hope he will make it in wwe(and no not because I'm european). 



tbp82 said:


> So being in the Elimination Chamber and losing is a big deal? That statement reminds me of how people were going gaga over Dean getting a match with The Undertaker when Dean was put in that match just so Roman wouldn't take that big loss. I've said it before I think Dean can be the next Rowdy Roddy Piper and Seth the next Jeff Hardy. But, don't think for a second that Roman isn't coming out of The Shield looking like the best as he should.


So making an impact in the main event on a ppv is not a big deal?:hmm:



Deptford said:


> That look that Dean has halfway through the gif. He can be so damn cute when his guard is down.
> by the end of the gif you can tell he is all like "Ok gotta be badass again.. damn what was I thinking? Ugh."
> This kid....


The guys is just a cutie, I wanna pinch his cheecks for some reason.


SD is taking for ever to load :argh:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Deptford said:


> That look that Dean has halfway through the gif. He can be so damn cute when his guard is down.
> by the end of the gif you can tell he is all like "Ok gotta be badass again.. damn what was I thinking? Ugh."
> This kid....


Le sigh


----------



## Deptford

I laughed out loud at that gif Caly, I can't even handle this guy's shit :lmao 
This is why I don't tumble for Dean. I wouldn't be able to stand it at all before just exploding.


----------



## Wynter

Deptford said:


> That look that Dean has halfway through the gif. He can be so damn cute when his guard is down.
> by the end of the gif you can tell he is all like "Ok gotta be badass again.. damn what was I thinking? Ugh."
> This kid....





> This is why I don't tumble for Dean. I wouldn't be able to stand it at all before just exploding.


Let me catch some of that thirst for ya Deptford











Ahhhh, there you go. Was making of mess of yerself over Dean. Good as new


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Rollin's interviewed by twin 10 year old brothers....
> SO DAMN CUTE
> 
> http://hooplanow.com/subject/life/entertainment/video-cedar-rapids-10-year-olds-interview-wrestling-star-wwe-wrestler-seth-rollins-is-just-a-nice-iowa-boy-20140227#axzz2udFMXuVG


Oh lord this interview is just too cute. I love how mature those questions were considering how young they were and I love how cool Seth was with them. Thanks for posting this TMR!


----------



## tbp82

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's all good, I can't watch it now anyway. Gotta run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan got so over they don't have a CHOICE but to push him, and look at what they're doing. Everything is a deliberate attempt to sabotage him.
> 
> Secondly, Cesaro being in the Elimination Chamber means nothing. Others have done that before and gone nowhere. Not saying he won't, but I doubt it. I'm sticking with my prediction of Roman Reigns being the only new guy for the next 10 years to hold that unified WWE title.
> 
> Thirdly, this isn't the look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what a real man looks like. A tough guy, a wrestler's wrestler. No, he doesn't look like a stripper like Orton does, I guess that's what Vince and Triple H want, but that's a proper pro wrestling look is what that is.




While we don't agree much and I do think you are to pessimistic sometimes I gotta agree with you on the Elimination Chamber thing. Why, would one think being in the elimitation chamber means something? Carlito was dominant in the chamber at new year's revolution in 2006. I mean he went Roman Reigns in that chamber. Yet by mania he was losing in a tag team title match in the opener. Don't get me wrong I think Cesaro will be a great upper mid-carder for WWE but I don't think losing in the chamber means the see you as a top guy.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

tylermoxreigns said:


> Rollin's interviewed by twin 10 year old brothers....
> SO DAMN CUTE
> 
> http://hooplanow.com/subject/life/entertainment/video-cedar-rapids-10-year-olds-interview-wrestling-star-wwe-wrestler-seth-rollins-is-just-a-nice-iowa-boy-20140227#axzz2udFMXuVG


*adds "he's amazing with children" to list of reasons I must marry Seth Rollins*


----------



## Telos

To continue on what Pyro mentioned: Cesaro is tall, handsome, and muscular. He's got "the look" in spades.

What will probably go against him is being European-born. The WWE is not historically kind to Europeans, especially as it pertains to the WWF/E title. Feel free to correct me on this, but I believe there have only been four European-born WWF/E champions in 51 years:

1) Bruno Sammartino (Italy)
2) Andre the Giant (France)
3) Kane (military brat, Spain)
4) Sheamus (Ireland)

Each one a different generation, and that's also considering Kane held the belt for 24 hours, and Andre gave it up the same day. I didn't even know it was this bad until I researched it just now.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> Oh lord this interview is just too cute. I love how mature those questions were considering how young they were and I love how cool Seth was with them. Thanks for posting this TMR!


----------



## Wynter

Cesaro is a fucking Boss. He has nowhere to go but up at this point.

I'm telling you, give that man a Paul Heyman and it's over lol


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> Cesaro is a fucking Boss. He has nowhere to go but up at this point.
> 
> I'm telling you, give that man a Paul Heyman and it's over lol


Truth :cool2

_Must connect this with Shield... must connect this with Shield..._

Oh hey, here's an FCW promo I'm sure you've all seen a bunch of times by now! And look who's at the commentary table next to Regal!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Dean's smile <3




























MY OTP


















And then we get shots like this.









Little shit.

Still would though.


----------



## Wynter

Dean is so freaking cute sometimes. Especially when he derps.

But then he does something crazy or cuts a promo with that sexy voice or just talks period and I'm just like 



























That man i tell you :banderas Absolutely sinful. He makes a deviant out of me :


Man, I need to thirst over Seth more. Poor baby gets left out. 

But then again, that's Roman's boo and I don't need that Samoan beating my ass :lol
....though then again


----------



## CALΔMITY

I would not complain about a samoan ass beating, but I'm fine with just a beating from Dean instead.


----------



## Deptford

WynterWarm12 said:


> Let me catch some of that thirst for ya Deptford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, there you go. Was making of mess of yerself over Dean. Good as new


Thanks girl  
I needed the help


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Ambrose smile appreciation post



























































Stupid.
Bloody.
Dimples.


----------



## Rugrat

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's all good, I can't watch it now anyway. Gotta run.
> 
> Bryan got so over they don't have a CHOICE but to push him, and look at what they're doing. Everything is a deliberate attempt to sabotage him.


Sabotage? He's been the most strongly booked wrestler recently, as well as the only full timer to pin Cena in 3 and a half years.

If that's what you call it, then I hope they sabotage Sandow.


----------



## Wynter

So, as it seems so far, the Shield will be splitting up soon and the guys will go on to start their singles careers.

If you could somehow handpick Seth, Roman and Dean's first singles feud; who would you choose for them to feud with?

EDIT: Should have been clearer  I meant outside of the boys themselves.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> So, as it seems so far, the Shield will be splitting up soon and the guys will go on to start their singles careers.
> 
> If you could somehow handpick Seth, Roman and Dean's first singles feud; who would you choose for them to feud with?


Are we talking outside of the three of them? Because it's kinda obvious that they are thinking of going Ambrose/Reigns.

I really wanna see an Ambrose/Christian feud.


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> So, as it seems so far, the Shield will be splitting up soon and the guys will go on to start their singles careers.
> 
> If you could somehow handpick Seth, Roman and Dean's first singles feud; who would you choose for them to feud with?
> 
> EDIT: Should have been clearer  I meant outside of the boys themselves.


Well, outside the three.
I STILL want my Ambrose/Punk feud.
Reings vs Big E or Batista.
Seth vs Cody or Daniel Bryan.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Just watched the NXT promo.

" It's a llama mask. I just went to the zoo." :lmao :lmao 

That's right Dean, your boy went to the zoo so there!

Oh boy Seth appears to be the smartest of the three of them. I can live with that.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Just watched the NXT promo.
> 
> " It's a llama mask. I just went to the zoo." :lmao :lmao
> 
> That's right Dean, your boy went to the zoo so there!
> 
> Oh boy Seth appears to be the smartest of the three of them. I can live with that.


Why does Roman saying he went to the zoo give me a mental image of a grumbling Roman trying to control a hyperactive and excitable Seth and stop him from leaping into the animal enclosures to pet the lions and such?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Why does Roman saying he went to the zoo give me a mental image of a grumbling Roman trying to control a hyperactive and excitable Seth and stop him from leaping into the animal enclosures to pet the lions and such?


Hmm. Sounds like a fun fanfic. Well at least Seth got the names of the animals right.


----------



## What A Maneuver

SubZero3:16 said:


> Just watched the NXT promo.
> 
> " It's a llama mask. I just went to the zoo." :lmao :lmao
> 
> That's right Dean, your boy went to the zoo so there!
> 
> Oh boy Seth appears to be the smartest of the three of them. I can live with that.


The zoo line killed me. He just sounded so sincere about why he'd be right. :lol
And I loved Seth's high pitched "What?"


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Hmm. Sounds like a fun fanfic. Well at least Seth got the names of the animals right.


"Seth, you can't jump the barricade."
"But it's a lion! That's a lion right there!"

Someone stop my imagination, please.


----------



## SubZero3:16

What A Maneuver said:


> The zoo line killed me. He just sounded so sincere about why he'd be right. :lol
> And I loved Seth's high pitched "What?"


Yes the " What?" is what slayed me :lol




Reservoir Angel said:


> "Seth, you can't jump the barricade."
> "But it's a lion! That's a lion right there!"
> 
> Someone stop my imagination, please.


No let it run wild and write it down so that we can read it later.


----------



## tbp82

For first post Shield feuds for our boys. Outside of each other Seth needs someone who can keep up with him in the ring Id like Seth vs. Kofi.......Dean needs babyfaces to work with I could see Dean could feud with a debuting Sami Sayn or Adrian Neville.......Reigns should work with upper level heels Id go with Del Rio.


----------



## What A Maneuver

tbp82 said:


> For first post Shield feuds for our boys. Outside of each other Seth needs someone who can keep up with him in the ring Id like Seth vs. Kofi.......Dean needs babyfaces to work with I could see Dean could feud with a debuting Sami Sayn or Adrian Neville.......Reigns should work with upper level heels Id go with Del Rio.


I never thought about it, but Sami Zayn vs Dean Ambrose would be wildly entertaining. I like the idea of him going after someone older as well, a bit like the Regal feud. I have this thing about up and coming heels disrespecting their elders. I have no idea why.


----------



## Wynter

WWE is in dire need of some good heels.
Especially ones who are good to great in the ring and can help carry a feud.

Roman is being groomed to be a big face in the future.

But he lacks any good opponents: Batista, not all that great in the ring; the likes of Del Rio and Ziggler couldn't even save his ass. 
He would need to be carried and Roman is not good enough yet to guide someone in the ring.

Del Rio? Great in the ring but boring as fuck. Roman doesn't need to be feuding with him.

Orton? I know some are warming up to him again but he's still one of the wrestlers people are tired of seeing or are bored of.
I don't know how their feuding would work. Depends on what type of heel Randy is at the time.

Bray? They can touch on a solo feud on the future, but he and Roman need some more experience before they can have a match again. 
The pacing and booking payed a huge part in their lackluster match, but still, they're both green.

Who else is left? I'm sure I'm missing some people :lol.

Either way, WWE needs to build more heels. Stop making them chickenshits and feeding them to babyfaces.
Too many heels are destroyed and momentum killed because WWE doesn't know how to book them correctly.

Unless there are some NXT heels I don't know about that can possibly be brought up to feud with Roman?

That's another reason to start Roman in the midcard. 
Who the hell can he face up in the main event not named Randy Orton or Batista?

Midcard have more interesting talents.


----------



## Wynter

Wait...I might want to see Roman brawl with Cesaro and Brock Lesnar(if he comes back) :mark:

And I forgot Fella!!! How did I forget about Sheamus :lol


----------



## Frantics

wait, what NXT promo, did i actually miss a promo from them O_O


----------



## terrilala

yes, it was funny!


----------



## Wynter

omg I finally heard Seth's "what?" :lmao :lmao :lmao 
omg, I'm tearing up. Where in his body was he able to produce that sound from :lol


God, Dean and Roman should forever bicker.
You can't take this away from me WWE!! Not yet.


----------



## Telos

Frantics said:


> wait, what NXT promo, did i actually miss a promo from them O_O


http://vimeo.com/m/87852481


----------



## midnightmischief

I love the way in that promo how dean and roman keep mouthing 'lama' and 'camel' at each other while seth is talking to them. lol let it go boys, seth is right.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

And now, ladies and gentle... actually who am I kidding, just ladies. Let us bask in the awesomeness that is Seth Rollins' athleticism:




























Just... Mr. Rollins:










...

I love gifs.


----------



## Deptford

WynterWarm12 said:


> So, as it seems so far, the Shield will be splitting up soon and the guys will go on to start their singles careers.
> 
> If you could somehow handpick Seth, Roman and Dean's first singles feud; who would you choose for them to feud with?
> 
> EDIT: Should have been clearer  I meant outside of the boys themselves.


I want Dean vs. Goldy


----------



## Wynter

Why oh why don't they show promos like that on Raw though? :lol

I mean, it's always cool to see them all serious and ready to kick heads in, but WWE should present their funny and bickering side too.

Their chemistry is ridiculous.

I tend to like Roman more in the segments/promo that have some lightheartedness to it.
Which is why I adore his and Dean's squabbling lol

Smackdown promo :banderas.

You bitches need to hurry up and watch SD so we can all talk about it :lol


----------



## Wynter

Deptford said:


> I want Dean vs. Goldy


omg a crazy Dean vs Goldust's eccentric ass:lenny

If WWE let some of the AE Goldust out, I will freaking die :lmao

Can you imagine the promos and backstage segments?

Who would freak each other out more? :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

goldust and dean in a who is freakier promo - aMAZEing

I agree with you winter, roman is way better in the lighthearted promos. he was really smiley on the nxt one too which goes without saying, was VERY nice.


----------



## RyanRAW

http://hooplanow.com/subject/life/e...s-just-a-nice-iowa-boy-20140227#axzz2udFMXuVG

Sorry if this was posted already. Seth Rollins is so awesome!


----------



## What A Maneuver

Random tidbit. My brother who doesn't watch wrestling saw me watching the Wyatt/Shield match. He saw Roman Reigns and said he wished he had eyes like his. That there are so many dimensions to them it's like you're staring into his soul. Gave me a giggle since he doesn't openly compliment guys like that.


----------



## Wynter

Le't add that to the list of reasons why Seth Rollins is going to be a huge babyface :lol







What A Maneuver said:


> Random tidbit. My brother who doesn't watch wrestling saw me watching the Wyatt/Shield match. He saw Roman Reigns and said he wished he had eyes like his. That there are so many dimensions to them it's like you're staring into his soul. Gave me a giggle since he doesn't openly compliment guys like that.


Roman does have great eyes. Sometimes they pop out like "woah."

When he's being really intense and flowing with energy, staring down his opponents with a steely glare; they look awesome :mark:

Or maybe I'm too much of a Roman mark and seeing things


----------



## dizzylizzy87

tylermoxreigns said:


> Ambrose smile appreciation post


----------



## kennedy=god

WynterWarm12 said:


> Le't add that to the list of reasons why Seth Rollins is going to be a huge babyface :lol


Not a big Rollins fan but you can tell from that interview alone that he's going to go really far as a face in WWE.


----------



## Wynter

Dizzy :cheer my fellow perverted whore :


----------



## What A Maneuver

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman does have great eyes. Sometimes they pop out like "woah."
> 
> When he's being really intense and flowing with energy, staring down his opponents with a steely glare; they look awesome :mark:
> 
> Or maybe I'm too much of a Roman mark and seeing things


What color are they exactly? Green? Grey? Hazel?


----------



## Wynter

What A Maneuver said:


> What color are they exactly? Green? Grey? Hazel?


Man, I don't even know :lol 

Sometimes they look grey to me. But then they look like they have a blue undertone to them in other matches.


----------



## midnightmischief

WynterWarm12 said:


> Man, I don't even know :lol
> 
> Sometimes they look grey to me. But then they look like they have a blue undertone to them in other matches.





What A Maneuver said:


> What color are they exactly? Green? Grey? Hazel?


been trying t fiqure out that myself, they seem to change all the time.
his eyes were what really initially made me take notice of him


----------



## What A Maneuver

WynterWarm12 said:


> Man, I don't even know :lol
> 
> Sometimes they look grey to me. But then they look like they have a blue undertone to them in other matches.


I guess that's what makes them stand out so much. He has his own Roman Reigns color.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dizzy :cheer my fellow perverted whore :


:brie


----------



## DareDevil

What A Maneuver said:


> I guess that's what makes them stand out so much. He has his own Roman Reigns color.


Honey Color? That's a real color btw, my sis has that eye color, they look between brown and greenish.
Like this 


Spoiler: eye color


----------



## Deptford

My eyes are like solid black, I don't like it. I've never heard of hispanics actually having color to their eyes >_>


----------



## DareDevil

Oh haha, mine are really dark too, I feel like I don't have a soul.


----------



## Deptford

DareDevil said:


> Oh haha, mine are really dark too, I feel like I don't have a soul.


EXACTLY
every time I look in the mirror I'm like :side:


----------



## What A Maneuver

DareDevil said:


> Oh haha, mine are really dark too, I feel like I don't have a soul.


Aw, no. All colors can be beautiful in their own way. Sometimes dark eyes can seem so smokey and dramatic. My eyes are bi-polar. I never know if they're going to be green or blue.


----------



## DareDevil

They are dark for real, I wish I had your eye color.


----------



## Wynter

My eyes are a boring dark brown. 
I gotta shine a light in those bitches just for them to look like something :lol

Psh, I wish I had your problem Maneuver. My eyes switching from two sexy colors. Psh


----------



## Deptford

I wanna have my dark features with like blue eyes.  

I have Roman Reigns eyes actually. Not trying to brag bc I dont think he's sexy but yeah, that fucker has dark eyes. :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Same here Wynter, I have to be out in the sun to give some color to my eyes, and what's worse, I hate being in the sun, otherwise it looks like a have a giant pupils on my eyes.


----------



## What A Maneuver

You guys are too hard on your pretty eyes! Having blue or green eyes is nice, but for me it's all about the eye area. Like having heavy eyelids or the sex gaze. Your eyes could be blue or red and I wouldn't care, as long as you knew how to get the "come hither" stare going.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

I have dark brown eyes too..I hate it sometimes :/


----------



## Wynter

Deptford said:


> I wanna have my dark features with like blue eyes.
> 
> I have Roman Reigns eyes actually. Not trying to brag *bc I dont think he's sexy *but yeah, that fucker has dark eyes. :lol





















How...how can you say that Dept? 

I..I don't even want to look at you anymore.











YOU DON'T DESERVE THOSE SEXY EYES!!!



Awwwww, look at Maneuver trying to make us boring eyed fucks feel better 

Thanks for trying boo :


----------



## Deptford

Girl staphh Ambrose just has absolutely got me STUCK on his baby blues :yum:


----------



## DareDevil

Dept has cat eyes!!! lol, I don't know how mine look like to be honest, they might be cat eyes too because I got mistaken by a Korean, Japanese and a Chinese, three times....no...I'm Mexican.



Deptford said:


> Girl staphh Ambrose just has absolutely got me STUCK on his baby blues :yum:


I know!! His eyes are beautiful..


----------



## Reservoir Angel

My eyes are grey. Honest to goodness, just plain grey. In certain light sometimes they'll have a tinge of green or brown, but at most times: Dull grey.

Yeah, my eyes are boring.


----------



## What A Maneuver

DareDevil said:


> Awwwww, look at Maneuver trying to make us boring eyed fucks feel better
> 
> Thanks for trying boo :


Hey, I speak the truth. I'm sure none of you realize how pretty your eyes actually are. It's usually an outside who has to say it. And honestly, Dean is the only Shield member with blue eyes, and he is right at the top of my to do list, but it's the other two whose eyes I like. Roman for the weird color and Seth for this sexy, smokey gaze. I just have a thing about eyes.


----------



## kronos96

Deptford said:


> Girl staphh Ambrose just has absolutely got me STUCK on his baby blues :yum:


You sound like a person whith a huge inferiority complex. I'm sorry, are you gay or something? :lol


----------



## Wynter

kronos96 said:


> You sound like a person whith a huge inferiority complex. I'm sorry, are you gay or something? :lol


Does it matter? I mean, if you have a problem, you gonna get jumped in here, because this is an accepting and loving place damn it :lol

And have you seen Ambrose face, ass, arms, _everything_?
Psh, you a damn lie if you said you wouldn't bend over for that man :

No seriously, I will shank you for my Shield peoples :side:


----------



## Telos

I've got brown eyes. Boring.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos, joining into the boring eyes club. **hugs**

Oh yeah, @Kronos96, no judging here man, specially not to any of the Shield fanboys here.


----------



## terrilala

Telos said:


> I've got brown eyes. Boring.


Brown eyes aren't boring! They can be quite soulful!!!


----------



## Telos

DareDevil said:


> Telos, joining into the boring eyes club. **hugs**


*hug*



terrilala said:


> Brown eyes aren't boring! They can be quite soulful!!!


I guess, depending on what shade they are. I've never been complimented on my eyes, so it's not a standout feature on my end.


----------



## Wynter

Zero still loves you though Telos; boring brown eyes and all 



> According to new F4Weekly Newsletter there are Mania ideas thrown around:
> 
> 3rd party being added in the Orton vs. Batista match
> *Big E vs Dean Ambrose to Unify the titles*
> NXT match on the main card
> Sheamus vs Christian
> Goldust vs Cody Rhodes
> *Rowan/Harper vs Rollins/ Reigns *


Don't know how true all of that is, but thoughts?

I don't like the fact we know Dean is for sure going to lose that match.
My baby doesn't need to lose at such a big event such as WrestleMania 
And especially to Big E. No offense to Big E lovers, but Dean is above him. Sorry, but not sorry.

I mean, he and Seth were going to lose to Reigns anyway, but the triple threat is a better match because of the emotions, history and story behind it.

And what are they going to do? Pull a Ambrose and Big E feud out their asses two weeks before Mania?? -___-


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> *Zero still loves you though Telos;* boring brown eyes and all
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how true all of that is, but thoughts?
> 
> I don't like the fact we know Dean is for sure going to lose that match.
> My baby doesn't need to lose at such a big event such as WrestleMania
> And especially to Big E. No offense to Big E lovers, but Dean is above him. Sorry, but not sorry.
> 
> I mean, he and Seth were going to lose to Reigns anyway, but the triple threat is a better match because of the emotions, history and story behind it.
> 
> And what are they going to do? Pull a Ambrose and Big E feud out their asses two weeks before Mania?? -___-


Zero and Telos getting shipped? What did I missed? 

Also yeah, I'm also worried about the E doing something stupid right before mania.


----------



## kronos96

WynterWarm12 said:


> Does it matter? I mean, if you have a problem, you gonna get jumped in here, because this is an accepting and loving place damn it :lol
> 
> And have you seen Ambrose face, ass, arms, _everything_?
> Psh, you a damn lie if you said you wouldn't bend over for that man :
> 
> No seriously, I will shank you for my Shield peoples :side:


 My straight guy opinion about Ambrose is that there is no way in hell i'd like to look like him. The guy looks lke he is 42 already and he's only what? 27?. I actually think that they changed his real age somewhere along the line. 

And about this depford, nothing personal. It's just that the guy/girl sounds so pathetic i just had to ask. :lol


----------



## What A Maneuver

The Shield triple threat match at Mania is the only thing I'm looking forward to (Bray and Cena would be the second, but it'll be ruined if Bray loses). If they didn't do it, then I'd say the Shield will be face for a while. And I always thought that's how the breakup should happen. All good and it's Dean who turns. Makes more sense because Seth is a born babyface, and in a triple threat match he'd probably have to remain heel since they're going for a big Reigns face turn.

Those two matches replacing the triple threat, though.. Just makes Wrestlemania even less desirable. It's probably just a bs rumor, though.


----------



## Wynter

kronos96 said:


> My straight guy opinion about Ambrose is that there is no way in hell i'd like to look like him. The guy looks lke he is 42 already and he's only what? 27?. I actually think that they changed his real age somewhere along the line.
> 
> And about this depford, nothing personal. It's just that the guy/girl sounds so pathetic i just had to ask. :lol


So you come in here, insulting the sexy man that is Dean Ambrose _and_ call one of my Shield Broskis pathetic?




















RUN



And it's called *thirsting *thank you very much. 

We're all some pathetic bitches in here then :

Are you new to the notorious Shield threads? :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Yeah, Kronos, you better stop. There's still a 60% chance of you making it out alive from here, better stop pissing Wynter off.
Or me, I'll hunt you down.
**Evil Stare**


----------



## Deptford

kronos96 said:


> You sound like a person whith a huge inferiority complex. I'm sorry, are you gay or something? :lol


lol how does it sound like I have an inferiority complex? Idk what would make you think that. 
I'm straight but I have a man crush on Ambrose and I'm just super comfortable with my sexuality I guess? *shrugs
I like talking about how people look + it's fun in here. 

I'm not trying to come off like a tool. Sorry if I did or something idk
You can call me pathetic. I have nothing to prove..


Yall my girls jumping on ppl like that yall should know that you my girls doe!!


----------



## PUNKY

Deptford said:


> lol how does it sound like I have an inferiority complex? Idk what would make you think that.
> I'm straight but I have a man crush on Ambrose and I'm just super comfortable with my sexuality I guess? *shrugs
> I like talking about how people look + it's fun in here.
> 
> *I'm not trying to come off like a tool. Sorry if I did or something idk *



don't apologize deptford you havn't done anything wrong and lets be fair who DOESN'T have a crush on ambrose. 

EDIT and i hope whoever said you was pathetic was joking.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

kronos96 said:


> My straight guy opinion about Ambrose is that there is no way in hell i'd like to look like him. The guy looks lke he is 42 already and he's only what? 27?. I actually think that they changed his real age somewhere along the line.
> 
> And about this depford, nothing personal. It's just that the guy/girl sounds so pathetic i just had to ask. :lol


I love when straight guys say this about Ambrose
Do not know why but it makes me laugh :lol


----------



## Wynter

Fuck that. You don't have to explain yourself Dept.

We got your back in here. We can do all the talking/ripping for you my boy :


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> lol how does it sound like I have an inferiority complex? Idk what would make you think that.
> I'm straight but I have a man crush on Ambrose and I'm just super comfortable with my sexuality I guess? *shrugs
> I like talking about how people look + it's fun in here.
> 
> I'm not trying to come off like a tool. *Sorry if I did or something* idk
> You can call me pathetic. I have nothing to prove..


You don't have to apologize Dept, you did nothing wrong.
He should apologize to you.


----------



## kronos96

WynterWarm12 said:


> So you come in here, insulting the sexy man that is Dean Ambrose _and_ call one of my Shield Broskis pathetic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUN
> 
> 
> 
> And it's called *thirsting *thank you very much.
> 
> We're all some pathetic bitches in here then :
> 
> Are you new to the notorious Shield threads? :lol


I was talking about depford not the thread. I'm not exactly new, but why are you so crazy huh? Did you forget to take your pills or something? :lol


----------



## CrowHardy

Rollins vs Ambrose vs Reigns for the WWE Heavyweight champion at wrestlemania and fuck off with Orton vs Batista.

Book it Vince, dammit.


----------



## Deptford

Yall my girls!! We already know! 
:lol


----------



## Deptford

kronos96 said:


> I was talking about depford not the thread. I'm not exactly new, but why are you so crazy huh? Did you forget to take your pills or something? :lol


If you're talking to me, why not respond to me then? :argh:


----------



## DareDevil

kronos96 said:


> I was talking about depford not the thread. I'm not exactly new, but why are you so crazy huh? Did you forget to take your pills or something? :lol


Nah, no no no no, You don't call Wynter Crazy dude, do you wanna get cut? She's my freaky friend, I'll cut you.


----------



## SubZero3:16

kronos96 said:


> You sound like a person whith a huge inferiority complex. I'm sorry, are you gay or something? :lol





kronos96 said:


> And about this depford, nothing personal. It's just that the guy/girl sounds so pathetic i just had to ask. :lol












You just had to throw in the part about being straight didn't you? Well excuse me but the 1950s called, it would like it's mentality back.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Zero still loves you though Telos; boring brown eyes and all



Of course I still love my boo, he's too precious 


I would prefer a rematch of Wyatts/ Shield at Mania. I'm not looking forward to Bray vs Cena because 1) Cena Wins LOL 2) Bray wins and by the next Raw Cena's on explaining some medical issue which the announcers will harp on about (if Bray wins clean) 3) Bray may have to cheat to win

Creative really seems to have nothing for the Shield going into Mania and I would really hate some thrown together match just because.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

kronos96 said:


> *My straight guy opinion about Ambrose is that there is no way in hell i'd like to look like him. The guy looks lke he is 42 already and he's only what? 27?. I actually think that they changed his real age somewhere along the line. *
> 
> And about this depford, nothing personal. It's just that the guy/girl sounds so pathetic i just had to ask. :lol


----------



## Wynter

Agreed Zero. I don't understand what the hell is going on.
You give us this wonderful Wyatts vs Shield feud, but then going to fuck up our boys at WrestleMania?
The biggest wrestling event of the year?

Did they book themselves into a corner, because they tied Bray with Cena so they couldn't do Wyatts vs Shield at Mania?

What's wrong with the triple threat match? The story and feud is damn near written for them.
It's perfect.

So the Shield is going to implode and Dean will move on to Big E, while Roman and Seth continue the Wyatts storyline??

That seems so weird. Why must WWE make simple shit so complicated :no:



I mean, if those matches are actually a possibility :lol


Damn, Dizzy said fuck cutting a bitch. Someone is getting chopped :lmao


----------



## Wynter

My boo Devil having my back though


----------



## Frantics

oh okay i see it now, hah your right Seth's voice is really high on the "What" XD


----------



## kronos96

SubZero3:16 said:


> You just had to throw in the part about being straight didn't you? Well excuse me but the 1950s called, it would like it's mentality back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I still love my boo, he's too precious
> 
> 
> I would prefer a rematch of Wyatts/ Shield at Mania. I'm not looking forward to Bray vs Cena because 1) Cena Wins LOL 2) Bray wins and by the next Raw Cena's on explaining some medical issue which the announcers will harp on about (if Bray wins clean) 3) Bray may have to cheat to win
> 
> Creative really seems to have nothing for the Shield going into Mania and I would really hate some thrown together match just because.



The fact that i'm straight doesn't mean i can't tell when a guy looks good or not. I think Roman looks great for example.

My answer was simply a response to this particular line here:



> And have you seen Ambrose face, ass, arms, everything?
> Psh, you a damn lie if you said you wouldn't bend over for that man


As simple as that.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Agreed Zero. I don't understand what the hell is going on.
> You give us this wonderful Wyatts vs Shield feud, but then going to fuck up our boys at WrestleMania?
> The biggest wrestling event of the year?
> 
> Did they book themselves into a corner, because they tied Bray with Cena so they couldn't do Wyatts vs Shield at Mania?
> 
> What's wrong with the triple threat match? The story and feud is damn near written for them.
> It's perfect.
> 
> So the Shield is going to implode and Dean will move on to Big E, while Roman and Seth continue the Wyatts storyline??
> 
> That seems so weird. Why must WWE make simple shit so complicated :no:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, if those matches are actually a possibility :lol
> 
> 
> Damn, Dizzy said fuck cutting a bitch. Someone is getting chopped :lmao


Well they managed to fuck up the authority storyline so anything is possible.

Okay let's say they push the storyline aside. The Shield works best in 3 on 3 match ups. i think Mania needs a good tag match and I don't mean for the titles. Who would you put in a 3 team to go against the Shield at Mania?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> You just had to throw in the part about being straight didn't you? Well excuse me but the 1950s called, it would like it's mentality back.












:cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer

Sorry.


----------



## Wynter

I was poking fun at you man :lol

That was all jokes.


----------



## SubZero3:16

kronos96 said:


> The fact that i'm straight doesn't mean i can't tell when a guy looks good or not. I think Roman looks great for example.
> 
> My answer was simply a response to this particular line here:
> 
> 
> 
> As simple as that.


Soooo you're saying that you would bend over for Reigns instead? That's cool. :cool2


----------



## Telos

We're all pretty chill here. All Shield discussion is welcome, as long as it's kept peaceful. Well, the chaos can be quite amusing :lol but let's not make things personal. No need for it, accomplishes nothing.

Moving onward...

Really looking forward to the Shield segment tonight!


----------



## DareDevil

Don't worry. Wynter, I'll always got your back.


----------



## Wynter

Hmmmm, what three men could they face that would actually be a refreshing and great matchup?

I'll have to think about that. You have any ideas Zero?

Not going to lie, I'd rather not see my boys get thrown into a random 6 man tag match.
Not for WrestleMania. They deserve so much better.

A match that actually has a feud and story attached to it.

I mean, I know it's better than nothing, but still :lol


----------



## Callisto

kronos96 said:


> My straight guy opinion about Ambrose is that there is no way in hell i'd like to look like him. The guy looks lke he is 42 already and he's only what? 27?. I actually think that they changed his real age somewhere along the line.


But..... he's the best looking one out of the bunch. Dare I say by a long shot even.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Of course I still love my boo, he's too precious


:cool2 I see you, girl


----------



## Wynter

Telos said:


> We're all pretty chill here. All Shield discussion is welcome, as long as it's kept peaceful. Well, the chaos can be quite amusing :lol but let's not make things personal. No need for it, accomplishes nothing.
> 
> Moving onward...
> 
> Really looking forward to the Shield segment tonight!


Agreed.

I'm watching Smackdown on tv right now actually.

Anyone else?


----------



## PUNKY

kronos96 said:


> My straight guy opinion about Ambrose is that there is no way in hell i'd like to look like him.* The guy looks lke he is 42 already and he's only what? 27?.* I actually think that they changed his real age somewhere along the line.
> 
> And about this depford, nothing personal. It's just that the guy/girl sounds so pathetic i just had to ask. :lol













@sub iv'e got the perfect guys for the shield too face at mania...










in all seriousness though, i can't think of anyone legit for them to face unless they drag out the wyatt fued which doesn't look like it's happening if there gonna go with bray cena.


----------



## DareDevil

Me Wynter!


----------



## kronos96

SubZero3:16 said:


> Soooo you're saying that you would bend over for Reigns instead? That's cool. :cool2


 :lol I just think that Roman has a great look and Ambrose, well, let's just say that all those years of living like a hobo are finally catching up to him.


----------



## DareDevil

I AM LAUGHING TOO MUCH!! I LOVE THEM TOO MUCH!!
That promo was the fucking best :banderas Seth keeping them boys in place again.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

WynterWarm12 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I'm watching Smackdown on tv right now actually.
> 
> Anyone else?


me me:cheer


----------



## Wynter

I know Kronos is like "What the fuck is wrong with these people?" :lmao

You done brought the crazies and psychos(Dean Ambrose fans ) out lol


We're all really cool here. I promise. You would have so much fun in our humble abode.

Just don't come at any of our peoples or speak blasphmey about Dean or Roman(nobody talks bad about Seth. I mean, look at that face) and you will be good :



DEVIL/DIZZY/TELOS/ZERO :mark: :mark: :mark: weren't they great in that promo???

Dean and Roman are :lmao like two freakin children.


----------



## Telos

*"STRAP UP, BOYS!!! It's time to hunt some Wyatts."* :mark: :mark: :mark:

Awesome promo for the three. Looks like we're not out of the woods with the split, though.


----------



## kronos96

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> in all seriousness though, i can't think of anyone legit for them to face unless they drag out the wyatt fued which doesn't look like it's happening if there gonna go with bray cena.


:lol You people take these things way too personal.











Now, how the fuck is this a 26/27 year old?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dat promo!!!! :mark: :mark:

Dean and Roman could bicker forever and I will always be entertained :lol

Seth being the voice of reason once more.

Why was Dean doing a shimmy while Seth was giving his hype speech? :lol I can't with this dude sometimes.

I love this promo :banderas

Why does the shield get ready in a stank basement tho? Can't they throw 3MB out of their lockeroom or something? But I guess they like the dark corners ….


----------



## dizzylizzy87

^thats a hilarious photo :lol aw fudge, i missed the promo!! Great time to go pee liz..


----------



## SubZero3:16

kronos96 said:


> :lol You people take these things way too personal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, how the fuck is this a 26/27 year old?


It's one bad shot. Get over it. And he's 28.


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> I know Kronos is like "What the fuck is wrong with these people?" :lmao
> 
> You done brought the crazies and psychos(Dean Ambrose fans ) out lol
> 
> 
> We're all really cool here. I promise. You would have so much fun in our humble abode.
> 
> Just don't come at any of our peoples or speak blasphmey about Dean or Roman(nobody talks bad about Seth. I mean, look at that face) and you will be good :
> 
> 
> 
> DEVIL/DIZZY/TELOS :mark: :mark: :mark: weren't they great in that promo???
> 
> Dean and Roman are :lmao like two freakin children.


YES, YES, THEY FUCKING WERE!! Maybe they should keep them together a little longer...:side:

I swear, Dean and Roman act like little children..:lol


----------



## Wynter

All the great Shield promos are outside of Raw I swear :lol

Still can't believe how much chemistry those three men have. 

Dean's little jig though :banderas only he will dance out of nowhere 

Seth telling Roman to man up....someone is going to get a spanking later 


Sidenote: Holy crap for Cesaro performing his finisher on Mark fucking Henry.

Cesaro is so beast. WE THE PEOPLE!!


----------



## DareDevil

Well, Seth was being a bad boy, so I'm sure he got his punishment..........in bed.


----------



## PUNKY

kronos96 said:


> :lol You people take these things way too personal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, how the fuck is this a 26/27 year old?




i love the way you find the worst possible pic of him, also i was just fucking with you when i posted the ambrose swearing pic at you.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth telling Roman to man up....someone is going to get a spanking later


Why do you think he said it?


----------



## kronos96

WynterWarm12 said:


> I know Kronos is like "What the fuck is wrong with these people?" :lmao
> 
> You done brought the crazies and psychos(Dean Ambrose fans ) out lol
> 
> 
> We're all really cool here. I promise. You would have so much fun in our humble abode.
> 
> Just don't come at any of our peoples or speak blasphmey about Dean or Roman(nobody talks bad about Seth. I mean, look at that face) and you will be good :
> 
> 
> 
> DEVIL/DIZZY/TELOS/ZERO :mark: :mark: :mark: weren't they great in that promo???
> 
> Dean and Roman are :lmao like two freakin children.



Ok. (Y) I can agree with some of that.

And Depford, i just read your post and i hope you are really young. You definitely sound confused there. At this point it wouldn't surprise me if your father was a huge ricky martin fan TBH.


----------



## Frantics

also, don't come in here and act like you can talk shit to all these wonderful people, just because they have crushes on these 3 sexy men, i mean I'm straight but hell i don't go around and fucking brag about it, its what they want to do, i mean, i love it so ^^, but damn, if your just going to come in here and go to some people and call them crazy or pathetic just because they mark out or are crazy with their favorite people, i mean most of them are fan girls,and some of them are guys like me which is freaking awesome BTW, show some damn respect man.i rest my case, let them love and go crazy on whoever they want


----------



## Wynter

I give up. Let me look at Dean jig to make me smile 










Ahhhh, much better


----------



## SubZero3:16

kronos96 said:


> Ok. (Y) I can agree with some of that.
> 
> And Depford, i just read your post and i hope you are really young. You definitely sound confused there. At this point it wouldn't surprise me if your father was a huge ricky martin fan TBH.












Are you seriously trying to be offensive here? Don't answer. It's a rhetorical question.


----------



## PUNKY

kronos96 said:


> Ok. (Y) I can agree with some of that.
> 
> *And Depford, i just read your post and i hope you are really young. You definitely sound confused there. At this point it wouldn't surprise me if your father was a huge ricky martin fan TBH.*


*
*


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


>


FUCKING CHILDREN!! I tell you.. :lol I can't with Dean.


----------



## kronos96

Holy crap. Ok, fine, his father is not a Ricky Martin fan. He loves... Madonna. Whatever :lol


----------



## Wynter

Aren't they just lovely Devil? 

They can't break our boys up when they keep giving out gold like that :


BRAY MUTHAFUCKING WYATT :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Wynter

Either way










Go get your life together and pray for some sense.


----------



## DareDevil

The Shield needs to come out, like right now.

Edit: I CALLED IT!! I FRIKING CALLED IT!!


----------



## dizzylizzy87

awwwww shizzz :mark:


----------



## PUNKY

is it just promos tonight or do any of them have matches ? haven't managed to watch yet.


----------



## DareDevil

Triple H ruining shit as usual.


----------



## Wynter

"WIth the sword of my tongue, I will slay this mighty dragon!"


Shiiiit, Bray needs to come slay this body :moyes1



Shield :mark: :mark: :mark:

Their daddy Triple H :mark:

Bray Wyatt is GOAT for that line :lmao

Someone go calm Seth's ass down :lol


----------



## kronos96

The gay issue really seems to bring out the protective and reactionary side of these people. :lol

Hey Wynter, next time stick your damn nose in your own business. You talk stupid crap, don't complain later. :lol


----------



## Telos

:mark: Holy fucking shit Dean flew through the ropes along with Seth, I was NOT expecting to see that out of him


----------



## DareDevil

They play the rebels perfectly! Damn, Dean and Seth were freaking fast.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

I love how Roman just has to stand there..thats how badass he is.


----------



## SubZero3:16

" Go on boys. You heard your daddy." :banderas

Can I just say Bray's promo just slayed 









I'm thinking that Bray vs Cena hasn't been confirmed as yet so they are keeping Bray teasing both storylines until they decide firmly on the Mania card.


----------



## The Absolute

Shields and Wyatts II on Monday!! :mark: :mark: :mark: That's gonna put some butts in seats.


----------



## DareDevil

Someone needs to put a gif of Roman's Smirk at the end and Dean&Seth's Fast and Furious teamwork.

I am so pumped for Raw next week holy..


----------



## Wynter

This boy is tryna get me banned :lol

I'll just let it go. Tried to make the dude feel welcomed and he decided to show his ass :no:


Anywho


BRAY MUTHAFUCKIN WYATT!!

Why he had to slay our boys on the mic like that?

That one line "Go on boys. You heard your daddy" just killed them all.

How can you even talk shit after that :lmao

This feud _needs_ to keep going on. It's too golden and amazing.
So much more potential and craziness can happen.

Gah, I know Bray vs Cena would do wonders for Bray's career, but man a Shield vs Wyatts final showdown should happen at Mania :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## What A Maneuver

Can it be Monday already? I want so bad for Bray to get inside Dean's head all through the match. Unleash crazy Ambrose :mark:


----------



## Boots To Chests

I would like them to do a storyline where they're actively trying to monopolize all the titles after a diva is added to the group. They end up with all but the main belt and can't decide who should go for that one. Triple threat between the three and the winner gets the shot.


----------



## DareDevil

Wyatt is one of the few individuals capable of bringing the demon inside Ambrose out.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Bray Wyatt can do no wrong. I am just hypnotised by his promos. That 'you heard your daddy' line was just the icing on the cake to that segment, then Seth and Dean just fly through like javelins.

The rematch should be a street fight. A CHICAGO Street Fight. Come on WWE it's staring right at you in the fucking face.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> This boy is tryna get me banned :lol
> 
> I'll just let it go. Tried to make the dude feel welcomed and he decided to show his ass :no:
> 
> 
> Anywho
> 
> 
> BRAY MUTHAFUCKIN WYATT!!
> 
> Why he had to slay our boys on the mic like that?
> 
> That one line "Go on boys. You heard your daddy" just killed them all.
> 
> How can you even talk shit after that :lmao
> 
> This feud _needs_ to keep going on. It's too golden and amazing.
> So much more potential and craziness can happen.
> 
> Gah, I know Bray vs Cena would do wonders for Bray's career, but man a Shield vs Wyatts final showdown should happen at Mania :mark: :mark: :mark:



Yes, that's his official title from now on Bray Muthafuckin Wyatt. He has to be the best promo cutter right now. Yes he's better than Punk. Yup I went there. Cena's corny ass aint know what to do with him. Dean is better at playing off Bray. 

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go get the phonebook. Gotta find Bray's church this Sunday.


----------



## Wynter

Oh god, that's what I've been hoping this whole time.

For Bray to unleash Psycho!Dean Ambrose on to the whole world.


When the day comes, Dean losing all of his shits, it will be a glorious one.
We will all rejoice that its finally here!

So ready :mark:


----------



## kronos96

WynterWarm12 said:


> This boy is tryna get me banned :lol
> 
> I'll just let it go. Tried to make the dude feel welcomed and he decided to show his ass :no:
> 
> 
> Anywho



:lol:lol Oh man. This is just so freaking funny. You are comedy gold kid.


----------



## Frantics

DareDevil said:


> Wyatt is one of the few individuals capable of bringing the demon inside Ambrose out.


haha wouldn't that be the way to unleash his character fully, be an awesome way to do it ^^, is where psycho ambrose is born ^^


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## Wynter

What would the show be like without Shield and Wyatts :banderas

I don't even want to know :lol


----------



## What A Maneuver

I honestly hope Bray has a major part in breaking up The Shield (by screwing with Dean's insecurities and the way the others treat him). That way whenever they come into contact over the years it's always the look of "you..." And Bray can laugh at psycho Ambrose in this proud way, like he's his own little creation.


----------



## Wynter

What A Maneuver said:


> I honestly hope Bray has a major part in breaking up The Shield (by screwing with Dean's insecurities and the way the others treat him). That way whenever they come into contact over the years it's always the look of "you..." And Bray can laugh at psycho Ambrose in this proud way, like he's his own little creation.


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Eeeeeee-fucking-xactly!!!


Of course Crazy as fuck Dean vs Bray sometime down the line must happen :


----------



## DareDevil

I just had to make this.


----------



## What A Maneuver

WynterWarm12 said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Eeeeeee-fucking-xactly!!!
> 
> 
> Of course Crazy as fuck Dean vs Bray sometime down the line must happen :


Oh god, crazy Dean vs crazy Bray? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Telos

DareDevil said:


> I just had to make this.


:lmao excellent

Edit - post #1,000! This is 1,000 more posts than I thought I'd have when I first started lurking years ago.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao Devil

Dean is so tired of them questioning him and Roman's bitching.

"I think you're a little mad at the little DQ thing." *looks at Seth* "He's still mad at the DQ thing." :lol Never change Dean


----------



## DareDevil

Ah and this, This moment was so epic.. I had to give him some credit.


----------



## Romangirl252

Awesome show off between the two...can't wait for Monday night raw


----------



## Chicago Saint

Ambrose is gonna go absolutely bat shit on Reigns one day and I'm gonna love it


----------



## Bushmaster

I bought the WWE Network yesterday. Just watched the Shield's debut at Survivor Series and Extreme Rules where they won all the titles :banderas and now watching the tag match they had with Hell No and Taker. 


































Man do i miss this Shield :bron3


----------



## CALΔMITY

Okay, from the gif I saw on the previous page it seems like there was another wyatt/shield stand off. Also possibly more internal drama with the shield. Will watch SD when I get home from work. :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

Chicago Saint said:


> Ambrose is gonna go absolutely bat shit on Reigns one day and I'm gonna love it


And then get Speared right into an emergency room and the entire wrestling world will hate it.


----------



## tbp82

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And then get Speared right into an emergency room and the entire wrestling world will hate it.


NOT the whole wrestling world I can't wait for Reigns to run through Dean


----------



## Kratosx23

Well, good for you, being a good little sheep. :HHH2 The machine counts on you to allow them to ruin things.


----------



## Frico

Does anyone have a link to The Shield promo that aired during NXT Arrival? I missed it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Dean could use a good spearing every now and again.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

kronos96 said:


> You sound like a person whith a huge inferiority complex. I'm sorry, are you gay or something? :lol





kronos96 said:


> My straight guy opinion about Ambrose is that there is no way in hell i'd like to look like him. The guy looks lke he is 42 already and he's only what? 27?. I actually think that they changed his real age somewhere along the line.
> 
> And about this depford, nothing personal. It's just that the guy/girl sounds so pathetic i just had to ask. :lol





kronos96 said:


> I was talking about depford not the thread. I'm not exactly new, but why are you so crazy huh? Did you forget to take your pills or something? :lol





kronos96 said:


> The fact that i'm straight doesn't mean i can't tell when a guy looks good or not. I think Roman looks great for example.
> 
> My answer was simply a response to this particular line here:
> 
> 
> 
> As simple as that.





kronos96 said:


> :lol I just think that Roman has a great look and Ambrose, well, let's just say that all those years of living like a hobo are finally catching up to him.





kronos96 said:


> Ok. (Y) I can agree with some of that.
> 
> And Depford, i just read your post and i hope you are really young. You definitely sound confused there. At this point it wouldn't surprise me if your father was a huge ricky martin fan TBH.





kronos96 said:


> Holy crap. Ok, fine, his father is not a Ricky Martin fan. He loves... Madonna. Whatever :lol





kronos96 said:


> The gay issue really seems to bring out the protective and reactionary side of these people. :lol
> 
> Hey Wynter, next time stick your damn nose in your own business. You talk stupid crap, don't complain later. :lol













Hey guy, you need to check yourself in a mirror cause your insecurity is seriously showing. Maybe you should see what's lacking in your life before you come into a thread and insult people for no good reason. You've been on this board for almost 8 years and a 1/5 of your posts are just within the past day talking shit about someone who you don't even know anything about. We have a good time in here and the fact that you feel the need to talk shit to someone because you assume they're gay or "confused" as you like to call it, is what is truly pathetic. Ignorance isn't a good look on anyone. Don't be a bully. Be a star.










I'm done with you.













Anyways....



It's 2014...can we just retire the term "hater"? Just because someone has a differing opinion than you doesn't mean they are "hating". 

Other than a select few, the majority, including myself, of the people that have a problem with this super push that Roman appears to be getting, DOES NOT HATE HIM. It can be agreed that his time is not now (see what I did there) to be catapulted to the main event scene. He needs another year or so....as do Seth and Dean. I've said it before, but, when you start your (singles) career at the top, where is there left to go? That's how you get stale, fast. Paging Jack Swagger and Sheamus.....

I see exactly where Sonia was coming from with her opinions before everyone else saw Smackdown. When The Shield was in the ring staring down with The Wyatts, Dean and Seth were being very animated, pacing, screaming, etc... whereas Roman was just standing there staring. I understand that Roman is the strong, silent type so he played his part perfectly. But, for the love of God, do not show me 30 seconds of Roman just standing there staring....fine make it 20 if you absolutely have to...but show me what else the others are doing too, especially if they're doing more. 

I also see what Sonia was saying about wanting Roman to do more. Whenever Roman has had a singles match, he's lost the crowd, or at least the crowd gets quiet, every time. Obviously something is lacking with his character. The crowd only picks up towards the end when he starts powering up and doing his flashy moves. He needs to learn how to keep the crowd interested the entire time. And the only way to learn that is with time and experience. There is nothing wrong with where Roman is at in his career, he's actually right on track/ahead of schedule. Just give the man time to grow and progress.




Now on to Smackdown....that Shield segment in the beginning is probably my favorite one they've ever done. All 3 were on point and perfect in every way. So. many. feels. Nothing felt forced. Nothing felt like they were reading from a script. It was delivered to perfection. 

Now with the Wyatts? Bray. is. God. I need this man to sing me lullabies and read me bedtime stories and then kiss me on the forehead goodnight. I'm not religious but if he was a preacher, I'd worship everything he says every Sunday at mass. He's just genius. Best in the biz on the mic right now by far. He writes his own promos and it shows. Loved the double dive by Seth and Dean. Funny how Dean did that exact move on Luke Harper back in the indies. 

And fuck Triple H for trying to take credit for the Wyatt/Shield storyline being a HUGE hit the other day in that conference call about NXT. No Triple H, it is not creative that has made it what it was. DO NOT take it away from those 6 men who are the ones who are making this the amazingness that it is. You may tell them what needs to be accomplished in each bit, but if they weren't all amazing in their match/face offs together, this storyline wouldn't be shit. 

I would love for this to continue to mania. Let the shield win on RAW so it can be tied 1-1 and set the final, deciding match at mania. And make it something big. Street fight, war games, TLC match, steel cage....something. There is money to be made here and having it come down to the last time of these 6 facing off and it being the final outcome of who runs this yard will put butts in the seats and probably make it bigger than their first two unbelievable matches (because I know RAW will be just as incredible as EC.)


Phew.


----------



## Telos

Frico said:


> Does anyone have a link to The Shield promo that aired during NXT Arrival? I missed it.


http://vimeo.com/m/87852481


----------



## Frico

Telos said:


> http://vimeo.com/m/87852481


Thanks a bunch, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Telos

Frico said:


> Thanks a bunch, greatly appreciated.


No problem, always glad to help. (Y)


----------



## Bushmaster

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And then get Speared right into an emergency room and the entire wrestling world will hate it.


:lmao not everyone will hate it. There is always the wait and see crowd.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Reservoir Angel said:


> I apologise for this in advance, but I have nowhere else I can be relentlessly happy right now so you have to deal with it.
> 
> *I FINALLY GOT A JOB INTERVIEW!!!*



Yay, Reservoir!!! :cheer I really hope you get it!!!

And don't worry, Deptford, I'm sure it will turn out OK  If it hasn't already.




psycho bunny said:


> But what if their mind set would change? They put Cesaro in the elimination chamber match and he doesn't have "the look". They starting to admit they made a mistake with Bryan and he doesn't have "the look".
> 
> Mais bon I'm gonna enjoy some sd have a good night everyone
> 
> Edit: had to share


This is so distracting in a good way. Oh DEAN.




tylermoxreigns said:


> Rollin's interviewed by twin 10 year old brothers....
> SO DAMN CUTE
> 
> http://hooplanow.com/subject/life/e...s-just-a-nice-iowa-boy-20140227#axzz2udFMXuVG


YOU ADORABLE BABYFACE YOU. Can I clone him?




Telos said:


> Truth :cool2
> 
> _Must connect this with Shield... must connect this with Shield..._
> 
> Oh hey, here's an FCW promo I'm sure you've all seen a bunch of times by now! And look who's at the commentary table next to Regal!


:mark: :mark: :mark:




WynterWarm12 said:


> Dean is so freaking cute sometimes. Especially when he derps.
> 
> But then he does something crazy or cuts a promo with that sexy voice or just talks period and I'm just like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That man i tell you :banderas Absolutely sinful. He makes a deviant out of me :
> 
> 
> Man, I need to thirst over Seth more. Poor baby gets left out.
> 
> But then again, that's Roman's boo and I don't need that Samoan beating my ass :lol
> ....though then again


No no, leave Seth to me ;-) I'm so tiny, Roman won't be able to see me sneaking his boo away.




tylermoxreigns said:


> Ambrose smile appreciation post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid.
> Bloody.
> Dimples.


That smile will be the death of me.




Reservoir Angel said:


> "Seth, you can't jump the barricade."
> "But it's a lion! That's a lion right there!"
> 
> Someone stop my imagination, please.


No can do, sir ;-) let it run as wild as possible.




midnightmischief said:


> I love the way in that promo how dean and roman keep mouthing 'lama' and 'camel' at each other while seth is talking to them. lol let it go boys, seth is right.


:lol Alas, they'll never let him prove himself right.




Reservoir Angel said:


> And now, ladies and gentle... actually who am I kidding, just ladies. Let us bask in the awesomeness that is Seth Rollins' athleticism:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love gifs.


I'm basking, I'm basking!




DareDevil said:


> Oh haha, mine are really dark too, I feel like I don't have a soul.


I'm a bit late to the eyes discussion, but my eyes are really dark too. Like practically black. They only turn dark brown in the sun. 

Depending on the shade of brown, though, it's not a boring color at all.




SubZero3:16 said:


> You just had to throw in the part about being straight didn't you? Well excuse me but the 1950s called, it would like it's mentality back.
> 
> Of course I still love my boo, he's too precious
> 
> I would prefer a rematch of Wyatts/ Shield at Mania. I'm not looking forward to Bray vs Cena because 1) Cena Wins LOL 2) Bray wins and by the next Raw Cena's on explaining some medical issue which the announcers will harp on about (if Bray wins clean) 3) Bray may have to cheat to win
> 
> Creative really seems to have nothing for the Shield going into Mania and I would really hate some thrown together match just because.


*sharpening knife to throw at kronos*

I want this too. Unfortunately, no way Cena stays away from WM, so that happy dream won't come to pass. If it was Shield vs Wyatts, Cena would be involved somehow. 

I'm a bit worried they'll end up throwing something random together again.




SubZero3:16 said:


> Well they managed to fuck up the authority storyline so anything is possible.
> 
> Okay let's say they push the storyline aside. The Shield works best in 3 on 3 match ups. i think Mania needs a good tag match and I don't mean for the titles. Who would you put in a 3 team to go against the Shield at Mania?


Rowan and Harper would be free... so those two? I can't think of a third person to slot in though. Kane again if The Shield rebels against The Authority?

Downloading SD.... *impatient*

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23

SoupBro said:


> :lmao not everyone will hate it. There is always the wait and see crowd.


That is true, you raise a valid point.

"Just you wait guys, this is the month Bryan wins the title"

"That loss didn't hurt Sandow at all. What a huge rub"

"Barrett will be fine, they know what they have"

:ti


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That is true, you raise a valid point.
> 
> "Just you wait guys, this is the month Bryan wins the title"
> 
> "That loss didn't hurt Sandow at all. What a huge rub"
> 
> "Barrett will be fine, they know what they have"
> 
> :ti


I agree with most of this, except the Sandow part. His time will come, they're just pushing others right now.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> " Go on boys. You heard your daddy." :banderas
> 
> Can I just say Bray's promo just slayed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that Bray vs Cena hasn't been confirmed as yet so they are keeping Bray teasing both storylines until they decide firmly on the Mania card.



:banderas
The "daddy" part was A+



DareDevil said:


> I just had to make this.


:clap :clap

*#spoiltchildsydrome*



DareDevil said:


> Ah and this, This moment was so epic.. I had to give him some credit.


Damn, you even got the crazed psycho look down in the eyes too 




SoupBro said:


> I bought the WWE Network yesterday. Just watched the Shield's debut at Survivor Series and Extreme Rules where they won all the titles :banderas and now watching the tag match they had with Hell No and Taker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man do i miss this Shield :bron3


Seeing that live bro.... :banderas
I about died when they all got a chance to touch in the ring with Taker





LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Hey guy, you need to check yourself in a mirror cause your insecurity is seriously showing. Maybe you should see what's lacking in your life before you come into a thread and insult people for no good reason. You've been on this board for almost 8 years and a 1/5 of your posts are just within the past day talking shit about someone who you don't even know anything about. We have a good time in here and the fact that you feel the need to talk shit to someone because you assume they're gay or "confused" as you like to call it, is what is truly pathetic. Ignorance isn't a good look on anyone. Don't be a bully. Be a star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways....
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2014...can we just retire the term "hater"? Just because someone has a differing opinion than you doesn't mean they are "hating".
> 
> Other than a select few, the majority, including myself, of the people that have a problem with this super push that Roman appears to be getting, DOES NOT HATE HIM. It can be agreed that his time is not now (see what I did there) to be catapulted to the main event scene. He needs another year or so....as do Seth and Dean. I've said it before, but, when you start your (singles) career at the top, where is there left to go? That's how you get stale, fast. Paging Jack Swagger and Sheamus.....
> 
> I see exactly where Sonia was coming from with her opinions before everyone else saw Smackdown. When The Shield was in the ring staring down with The Wyatts, Dean and Seth were being very animated, pacing, screaming, etc... whereas Roman was just standing there staring. I understand that Roman is the strong, silent type so he played his part perfectly. But, for the love of God, do not show me 30 seconds of Roman just standing there staring....fine make it 20 if you absolutely have to...but show me what else the others are doing too, especially if they're doing more.
> 
> I also see what Sonia was saying about wanting Roman to do more. Whenever Roman has had a singles match, he's lost the crowd, or at least the crowd gets quiet, every time. Obviously something is lacking with his character. The crowd only picks up towards the end when he starts powering up and doing his flashy moves. He needs to learn how to keep the crowd interested the entire time. And the only way to learn that is with time and experience. There is nothing wrong with where Roman is at in his career, he's actually right on track/ahead of schedule. Just give the man time to grow and progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to Smackdown....that Shield segment in the beginning is probably my favorite one they've ever done. All 3 were on point and perfect in every way. So. many. feels. Nothing felt forced. Nothing felt like they were reading from a script. It was delivered to perfection.
> 
> Now with the Wyatts? Bray. is. God. I need this man to sing me lullabies and read me bedtime stories and then kiss me on the forehead goodnight. I'm not religious but if he was a preacher, I'd worship everything he says every Sunday at mass. He's just genius. Best in the biz on the mic right now by far. He writes his own promos and it shows. Loved the double dive by Seth and Dean. Funny how Dean did that exact move on Luke Harper back in the indies.
> 
> And fuck Triple H for trying to take credit for the Wyatt/Shield storyline being a HUGE hit the other day in that conference call about NXT. No Triple H, it is not creative that has made it what it was. DO NOT take it away from those 6 men who are the ones who are making this the amazingness that it is. You may tell them what needs to be accomplished in each bit, but if they weren't all amazing in their match/face offs together, this storyline wouldn't be shit.
> 
> *I would love for this to continue to mania. Let the shield win on RAW so it can be tied 1-1 and set the final, deciding match at mania. *And make it something big. Street fight, war games, TLC match, steel cage....something. There is money to be made here and having it come down to the last time of these 6 facing off and it being the final outcome of who runs this yard will put butts in the seats and probably make it bigger than their first two unbelievable matches (because I know RAW will be just as incredible as EC.)
> 
> 
> Phew.


Shiiiiit. This post :clap
BIB they have to capitalise on this. Think of the mania crowd reacting to Shield/Wyatts. HOLY FUCK BALLS


----------



## tylermoxreigns

So.... 

Let's talk about Seth motherf***ing Rollins stepping up to the plate time and time again in these promos lately

:banderas


Edit; yes, the big size font is completely necessary


----------



## CALΔMITY

I've noticed Seth making huge progress with his speaking. Dean must be proud.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> So....
> 
> Let's talk about Seth motherf***ing Rollins stepping up to the plate time and time again in these promos lately
> 
> :banderas
> 
> 
> Edit; yes, the big size font is completely necessary
















his in ring work and promos have been A+ lately. His in ring work is always awesome but he's really stepped it up promo wise. They're becoming more and more natural.


----------



## Kratosx23

Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> I agree with most of this, except the Sandow part. His time will come, they're just pushing others right now.


Ummm, no. He lost to Darren Young, it's OVER. There is no coming back from the abyss he's sunken into since Cena humiliated him. They could've just had him in some mediocre filler programs like Cody is in if they intended to push him later but he's not even bottom of the barrel at this point, he's under the barrel and the weight of it is crushing him. When you're at a point where they could book you in a match with El Torito and most of the crowd figures you're gonna lose, you're in trouble.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

The last 2 promos we're just completely spot on.
NXT Arrival:
-Dean and Roman arguing on what kind of mask Rowan was wearing
-The way Seth said "What?!"
-Seth mentioning how he was the one who paved the way for future NXT Champions
























Smackdown:
-Dean and Roman arguing on who was the reason that they keep losing matches
-Seth being the peacemaker reminding themselves they're the Hounds Of Justice
-Seth as a motivational speaker 
-The way Roman said this








Smackdown:
-Dean and Seth's suicide dive to Erik and Luke was and how fast they got back in the ring with Roman, just beautiful. It looked so easy for them to do.


----------



## Kratosx23

TheVipersGirl said:


> The last 2 promos we're just completely spot on.
> NXT Arrival:
> -Dean and Roman arguing on what kind of mask Rowan was wearing
> -The way Seth said "What?!"


That part was ridiculously stupid and only served to make them look ridiculously stupid, especially since Reigns is supposed to be their next top guy. Your future top star doesn't know what a lamb is? :cornette That's almost an instant credibility killer.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*SETH MUTHAFUCKIN' ROLLINS!!!

BRAY MUTHAFUCKIN' WYATT!!!*


----------



## CALΔMITY

So dean is allowed to be a dumbass and call it a camel mask, but Reigns gets all the heat for calling it a llama mask? It really just seemed more like a slight comedy bit than anything that needs to be taken seriously.


----------



## Bushmaster

tylermoxreigns said:


> So....
> 
> Let's talk about Seth motherf***ing Rollins stepping up to the plate time and time again in these promos lately
> 
> :banderas
> 
> 
> Edit; yes, the big size font is completely necessary


Seth has improved alot. Kind of always urked me when Roman was always talked as most improved when Seth has improved leaps on the mic. I'd say he is the better all around package over Dean right now. If they allowed Dean to actually have some singles matches my opinion might change. For now it's all Seth in the ring :rollins

Rollins is reall great  i've never had any wrestler as a sig or avy but i change that with Seth. My favorite talent right now over the likes of Bryan, Cesaro and Cena.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That part was ridiculously stupid and only served to make them look ridiculously stupid, especially since Reigns is supposed to be their next top guy. Your future top star doesn't know what a lamb is? :cornette That's almost an instant credibility killer.


Did you lose your sense of humour along with your positivity?


----------



## kronos96

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> You've been on this board for almost 8 years and a 1/5 of your posts are just within the past day talking shit about someone who you don't even know anything about.



It's called a public forum. You are gonna hear things you won't like. If i don't like the way dean looks you can bet your little ass i'll say it. But that's not really my style. 

And BTW, most of my responses have been directed towards one user who was clowning around. You can't expect serious answers when you post ridiculous crap all the time. This could have easily been avoided if Wynter behaved like a normal user. 

This topic has to be the least serious topic on the whole page. :lol


----------



## kronos96

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That part was ridiculously stupid and only served to make them look ridiculously stupid, especially since Reigns is supposed to be their next top guy. Your future top star doesn't know what a lamb is? :cornette That's almost an instant credibility killer.


 That segment was scripted to be a joke. They are just trying to add some weird comedy into the thing.


----------



## SubZero3:16

kronos96 said:


> It's called a public forum. You are gonna hear things you won't like. If i don't like the way dean looks you can bet your little ass i'll say it. But that's not really my style.
> 
> And BTW, most of my responses have been directed towards one user who was clowning around. You can't expect serious answers when you post ridiculous crap all the time. This could have easily been avoided if Wynter behaved like a normal user.
> 
> This topic has to be the least serious topic on the whole page. :lol


Least serious topic and yet here you are 8*D

The problem is that your homophobic nature is showing and people are calling you out on it.

Now please run along. I'm sure you're over your posting quota for the year.


----------



## Chicago Saint

TheVipersGirl said:


>


Bray gave absolutely no fucks about The Shield right there


----------



## kronos96

SubZero3:16 said:


> Least serious topic and yet here you are 8*D
> 
> The problem is that your homophobic nature is showing and people are calling you out on it.
> 
> Now please run along. I'm sure you're over your posting quota for the year.



Well, this topic is called "The shield dicussion" after all. 

Homophobic? Really? for a few jokes? Please. And don't play dumb, i've seen quite a few trolls here talking crap about Roman too. 

BTW why are you up so late? Working overtime on your "hentai" fanfics? :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Did you lose your sense of humour along with your positivity?


The more I read of Pyro in this thread the more I visualise him as the drunk, bitter old uncle grumbling in the corner of a party.

Much like one of my actual uncles, come to that....


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

midnightmischief said:


> been trying t fiqure out that myself, they seem to change all the time.
> his eyes were what really initially made me take notice of him


doesn't he wear contact lenses?



SubZero3:16 said:


> Least serious topic and yet here you are 8*D
> 
> The problem is that your homophobic nature is showing and people are calling you out on it.
> 
> Now please run along. I'm sure you're over your posting quota for the year.


That gif :lmao

That kronos guy :lol. We are a unit in here and we love each other for the fucked up people that they are including deptford.










For the eye discussion mine are very light brown, my bf eye color is blue but they sometimes change to green very weird.

The shield was once again awesome, really the moment when Wyatt said listen to daddy boys I had this in mind











Tumblr is ruining me.

@vicky your fanart is adorable :cheer


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

kronos96 said:


> Well, this topic is called "The shield dicussion" after all.
> 
> Homophobic? Really? for a few jokes? Please. And don't play dumb, i've seen quite a few trolls here talking crap about Roman too.
> 
> BTW why are you up so late? Working overtime on your "hentai" fanfics? :lol


Never heard of time difference? Its only 11 am here. :draper2


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> *SETH MUTHAFUCKIN' ROLLINS!!!
> 
> BRAY MUTHAFUCKIN' WYATT!!!*


This would be a very interesting team name if WWE wasn't PG :lol



kronos96 said:


> It's called a public forum. You are gonna hear things you won't like. If i don't like the way dean looks you can bet your little ass i'll say it. But that's not really my style.
> 
> And BTW, most of my responses have been directed towards one user who was clowning around. You can't expect serious answers when you post ridiculous crap all the time. This could have easily been avoided if Wynter behaved like a normal user.
> 
> This topic has to be the least serious topic on the whole page. :lol


Horrors. Despite this forum being a place where people post thoughts and ideas and opinions about wrestling and wrestlers FOR FUN, apparently we must always be prim, proper, and serious. 










On topic: SD was :mark: :mark: :mark: The amazingness that is Shield vs Wyatts is killing me!!! Bray is just blowing me away more and more every time, as is Seth on the mic :banderas. And of course, Flying Dean and Seth, as the commentators would put it. WWE, open those baby blues--THIS is your money feud, not Cena vs Bray. Scrap that and book this for WM, please :mark: :mark:

I need Raw like I need air.



psycho bunny said:


> That kronos guy :lol. We are a unit in here and we love each other for the fucked up people that they are including deptford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the eye discussion mine are very light brown, my bf eye color is blue but they sometimes change to green very weird.
> 
> The shield was once again awesome, really the moment when Wyatt said listen to daddy boys I had this in mind












How often does his eye color change? :lol

OMG, yes, that drawing is SO appropriate! Tapla should tweet that to WWE Fanart again.

And yes, Vicky, those drawings are great! That Bray one is kinda creepy, but in a good way


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> This would be a very interesting team name if WWE wasn't PG :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Horrors. Despite this forum being a place where people post thoughts and ideas and opinions about wrestling and wrestlers FOR FUN, apparently we must always be prim, proper, and serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On topic: SD was :mark: :mark: :mark: The amazingness that is Shield vs Wyatts is killing me!!! Bray is just blowing me away more and more every time, as is Seth on the mic :banderas. And of course, Flying Dean and Seth, as the commentators would put it. WWE, open those baby blues--THIS is your money feud, not Cena vs Bray. Scrap that and book this for WM, please :mark: :mark:
> 
> I need Raw like I need air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How often does his eye color change? :lol
> 
> OMG, yes, that drawing is SO appropriate! Tapla should tweet that to WWE Fanart again.
> 
> And yes, Vicky, those drawings are great! That Bray one is kinda creepy, but in a good way


Usually when the season starts to change its very weird, in winter they are usually blue and in summer green


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> Never heard of time difference? Its only 11 am here. :draper2


Yeah it's morning here. Dude's so weird.

:draper2


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah it's morning here. Dude's so weird.
> 
> :draper2


Makes me wonder if its so late to him why he was still up :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> Makes me wonder if its so late to him why he was still up :lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus

Tyrion Lannister said:


> When you're at a point where they could book you in a match with El Torito and most of the crowd figures you're gonna lose, you're in trouble.


so much quality in this thread.

and el torito is very talented, thank you very much:woolcock


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> So dean is allowed to be a dumbass and call it a camel mask, but Reigns gets all the heat for calling it a llama mask? It really just seemed more like a slight comedy bit than anything that needs to be taken seriously.


Thank you. A lot of the top guys have said or done stupid comedy bits at some point or another. Years from now, nobody is going to remember what these guys said in this segment and none of these guys' careers will be reflected on it. That's a whole new level of overreaction.



Chicago Saint said:


> Bray gave absolutely no fucks about The Shield right there


Yup. He is the most credible heel in the company right now, and his character is on point. I love it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Not to mention I thought it was rather silly as well. Got a good chuckle outta me. It even inspired me to make another shield comic.

People just need to chill out in general in here. Let Kronos disapprove of how we act idgaf.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


>


:lmao made me laugh harder then it should



Calahart said:


> Not to mention I thought it was rather silly as well. Got a good chuckle outta me. It even inspired me to make another shield comic.
> 
> People just need to chill out in general in here. Let Kronos disapprove of how we act idgaf.


So some wrestlers aren't allowed to do comedy anymore? fpalm seriously some of the comments in here. You made a comic Caly? Can you please share?




























Love these fan arts :mark: Does anyone know the name of the artist?


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Not to mention I thought it was rather silly as well. Got a good chuckle outta me. It even inspired me to make another shield comic.
> 
> People just need to chill out in general in here. Let Kronos disapprove of how we act idgaf.


Post! :cheer Does it involve the zoo, by any chance?



psycho bunny said:


> Love these fan arts :mark: Does anyone know the name of the artist?


OMG :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao That last one!

Bunny, I forgot to mention this before, but I LOVE that avvy :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> Post! :cheer Does it involve the zoo, by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> OMG :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao That last one!


Yeah I've seen art like that in a similar style on tumblr and I really wonder which artist makes these. 

My new fav gif


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh my god that is the PERFECT blend of cartooning and realism. It looks just like them! Not to mention it's hilarious to boot. :lmao I feel like I've put those boys to shame with my art after seeing that... so beautiful! 

I'm still at work. I'll finish up the comic and share when I get home.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Oh my god that is the PERFECT blend of cartooning and realism. It looks just like them! Not to mention it's hilarious to boot. :lmao I feel like I've put those boys to shame with my art after seeing that... so beautiful!
> 
> I'm still at work. I'll finish up the comic and share when I get home.












Thank you can't wait

@sparrow Thanks sweety


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Oh my god that is the PERFECT blend of cartooning and realism. It looks just like them! Not to mention it's hilarious to boot. :lmao I feel like I've put those boys to shame with my art after seeing that... so beautiful!
> 
> I'm still at work. I'll finish up the comic and share when I get home.


Don't be ridiculous, Caly  Your art is just as good!

So I saw this on Google and made a comparison:



















I think I've officially been driven mad.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> Don't be ridiculous, Caly  Your art is just as good!
> 
> So I saw this on Google and made a comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've officially been driven mad.


Omg :lmao Now instead of pinching his cheeks I want to put cat ears on him.

@ Caly stop talking nonsense girl you are so talented and I really enjoy your art.


----------



## Telos

TheVipersGirl said:


> Smackdown:
> -Dean and Seth's suicide dive to Erik and Luke was and how fast they got back in the ring with Roman, just beautiful. It looked so easy for them to do.


Someone mentioned this before but Dean did it before on Harper as Jon Moxley vs. Brodie Lee (edit - I'm not so certain that that's Harper/Lee on the receiving end in the following gif)

Found this on Tumblr












psycho bunny said:


> Yeah I've seen art like that in a similar style on tumblr and I really wonder which artist makes these.


http://bigulsong.tumblr.com/


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Telos said:


> Someone mentioned this before but Dean did it before on Harper as Jon Moxley vs. Brodie Lee
> 
> Found this on Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bigulsong.tumblr.com/


I love you!!


----------



## Wynter

Bray Muthafuckin Wyatt!!!!





Just had to leave that there again because that dude last night? 

Slaaaaaaaayed










Bray is like "Oh? What's this? Your balls? You don't need those."

That man :banderas

Such a fucking Boss :


Handing out them slays and a sermon all in one night. 

Pastor Wyatt is the truth ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## Telos

psycho bunny said:


> I love you!!












No problem, it's what I do


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> Bray Muthafuckin Wyatt!!!!
> 
> 
> Just had to leave that there again because that dude last night?
> 
> Slaaaaaaaayed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bray is like "Oh? What's this? Your balls? You don't need those."
> 
> That man :banderas
> 
> Such a fucking Boss :
> 
> 
> Handing out them slays and a sermon all in one night.
> 
> Pastor Wyatt is the truth ladies and gentlemen!


They should make him a cult leader when they want to spice up his gimmick a bit.



Telos said:


> No problem, it's what I do


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> Bray Muthafuckin Wyatt!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to leave that there again because that dude last night?
> 
> Slaaaaaaaayed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bray is like "Oh? What's this? Your balls? You don't need those."
> 
> That man :banderas
> 
> Such a fucking Boss :
> 
> 
> Handing out them slays and a sermon all in one night.
> 
> Pastor Wyatt is the truth ladies and gentlemen!


He is just so, so, so, SO much better than he was as Husky Harris. I remember watching an episode of FCW when he was feuding with Richie Steamboat. He was in the back of a pickup truck, with a bull-rope, being interviewed by _I think_ Byron Saxton, and he didn't seem that comfortable with the mic. It's amazing how much better he is now.

Yup... my memory was correct: http://www.wwe-world.ru/news/florida_championship_wrestling_01_01_2012/2012-01-02-625

(19:36-22:36)

I like the little foreshadowing in there. "Do you think I'm a lunatic?"


----------



## kariverson

I don't mind cute chibi style SHIELD drawings but that artist just went a little bit too far lol.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

kariverson said:


> I don't mind cute chibi style SHIELD drawings but that artist just went a little bit too far lol.


You never saw tapla's art didn't you8*D


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Bray Muthafuckin Wyatt!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to leave that there again because that dude last night?
> 
> Slaaaaaaaayed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bray is like "Oh? What's this? Your balls? You don't need those."
> 
> That man :banderas
> 
> Such a fucking Boss :
> 
> 
> Handing out them slays and a sermon all in one night.
> 
> Pastor Wyatt is the truth ladies and gentlemen!


So Wynter, are you joining me at Pastor Bray Wyatt's church this sunday? I'll save you a seat.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Don't be ridiculous, Caly  Your art is just as good!


:ambrose2 but thanks anyways :lmao


If anything it just makes me strive to improve even more now. Artists should always want to improve, but I've noticed a sense of complacency with myself and my art lately.


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> So Wynter, are you joining me at Pastor Bray Wyatt's church this sunday? I'll save you a seat.


Psh you know I am girl. Pastor Bray "Muthafuckin" Wyatt has changed my life for the better :

Woooo!










And you can leave without me once service is over. 
I need to have a....conversation with Pastor Bray for an hour or two 

:side:


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ummm, no. He lost to Darren Young, it's OVER. There is no coming back from the abyss he's sunken into since Cena humiliated him. They could've just had him in some mediocre filler programs like Cody is in if they intended to push him later but he's not even bottom of the barrel at this point, he's under the barrel and the weight of it is crushing him. When you're at a point where they could book you in a match with El Torito and most of the crowd figures you're gonna lose, you're in trouble.


You just give up too easily. People said the same about Austin in 1994, not to mention plenty of others over the years. You can always come back if you're talented enough. It's not as if they hate the guy, they just don't care about him at the moment.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> He is just so, so, so, SO much better than he was as Husky Harris. I remember watching an episode of FCW when he was feuding with Richie Steamboat. He was in the back of a pickup truck, with a bull-rope, being interviewed by _I think_ Byron Saxton, and he didn't seem that comfortable with the mic. It's amazing how much better he is now.
> 
> Yup... my memory was correct: http://www.wwe-world.ru/news/florida_championship_wrestling_01_01_2012/2012-01-02-625
> 
> (19:36-22:36)
> 
> I like the little foreshadowing in there. "Do you think I'm a lunatic?"


They should bring this up when they decide to delve into the backstory of the Wyatts. 

Most of the time I actually forget that he was Husky Harris, honestly. He's a different entity altogether now.

I really wish they would go with Dean (as unleashed as they would allow him to be) vs. Bray soon. The crazy would be off the charts and it would be just epic.



Calahart said:


> :ambrose2 but thanks anyways :lmao
> 
> 
> If anything it just makes me strive to improve even more now. Artists should always want to improve, but I've noticed a sense of complacency with myself and my art lately.


Well, it hasn't been coming out in your art  Haven't you been trying out new styles lately?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Telos said:


> Someone mentioned this before but Dean did it before on Harper as Jon Moxley vs. Brodie Lee (edit - I'm not so certain that that's Harper/Lee on the receiving end in the following gif)
> 
> Found this on Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bigulsong.tumblr.com/


I don't wanna be that person because I heart you Telos but I'm pretty sure that's Brain Damage on the receiving end of the dive, not Harper/Lee... Still :mark"-ing the F out though bro....

Nice to see them opening up their move set repertoire a little bit with this "face" run... With more comedic style promos and that badassery that is standing their ground rather than chicken shit heel stuff


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Well, it hasn't been coming out in your art  Haven't you been trying out new styles lately?


Yeah I have been trying to keep a consistent style. So far the only thing I keep consistent is how I do my cartoon noses. :lol I can never really keep things the same. That artist's work inspires me now, though.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Psh you know I am girl. Pastor Bray "Muthafuckin" Wyatt has changed my life for the better :
> 
> Woooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can leave without me once service is over.
> I need to have a....conversation with Pastor Bray for an hour or two
> 
> :side:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> :ambrose2 but thanks anyways :lmao
> 
> 
> If anything it just makes me strive to improve even more now. Artists should always want to improve, but I've noticed a sense of complacency with myself and my art lately.


Your art is the best Caly! :cheer



WynterWarm12 said:


> Psh you know I am girl. Pastor Bray "Muthafuckin" Wyatt has changed my life for the better :
> 
> Woooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can leave without me once service is over.
> I need to have a....conversation with Pastor Bray for an hour or two
> 
> :side:


Your Bray thirsting is starting to give me the creeps girl


----------



## Wynter

Bray Wyatt is a perfect example of what time, experience and a great gimmick could do for ya.

A lot of people didn't see potential in him as Husky Harris, but boy did he prove them wrong.


@Bunny but he's cute and that voice is sex in a harmonious form 

I don't mind me a boy with meat  the cuddles would be warm and comfy :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> Bray Wyatt is a perfect example of what time, experience and a great gimmick could do for ya.
> 
> A lot of people didn't see potential in him as Husky Harris, but boy did he prove them wrong.
> 
> 
> @Bunny but he's cute and that voice is sex in a harmonious form
> 
> I don't mind me a boy with meat  the cuddles would be warm and comfy :lol


Gotta agree with your post, and yeah I lost hope in him after his first match with Kane but now :mark:

I considered him cute when he was husky harris, but now with the beard and all just :no:


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> I don't wanna be that person because I heart you Telos but I'm pretty sure that's Brain Damage on the receiving end of the dive, not Harper/Lee... Still :mark"-ing the F out though bro....
> 
> Nice to see them opening up their move set repertoire a little bit with this "face" run... With more comedic style promos and that badassery that is standing their ground rather than chicken shit heel stuff


Agreed. This feud is really refreshing for the group--it's opening up the ranges of all three members moves-wise and giving them more personality as characters. This may be the faciest Dean will be--he was actually getting cheers when he saved his bros on Raw.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Bray Wyatt is a perfect example of what time, experience and a great gimmick could do for ya.
> 
> A lot of people didn't see potential in him as Husky Harris, but boy did he prove them wrong.
> 
> 
> @Bunny but he's cute and that voice is sex in a harmonious form
> 
> I don't mind me a boy with meat  the cuddles would be warm and comfy :lol


Well, I fully support you. He's all yours


----------



## cindel25

Miss me Hoes!? More fighting again? Why is sis Bunny shanking bitches up in here?

Congrats Angel. Zero, I need a stiff drink after watching Smackdown! 










The Shield about that Thug life! 










I am strict follower of Pastor Wyatt and his teachings. I love LOVE ME SOME LUKE HARPER! 

Word Wynter!










PRAISE HIS LIGHTS!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ugh god I'm attempting to draw Roman's tattoo...pray for me...


----------



## PUNKY

Calahart said:


> Ugh god I'm attempting to draw Roman's tattoo...pray for me...


good luck with that caly. looks hard as fuck to draw but then again i'm crap at any type of arty stuff, no doubt yours will be great as usual. 
what is it with all this fan art, i wish i could draw like you guys.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Ugh god I'm attempting to draw Roman's tattoo...pray for me...


*prays*

CINDEL ALERT!


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Psh you know I am girl. Pastor Bray "Muthafuckin" Wyatt has changed my life for the better :
> 
> Woooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can leave without me once service is over.
> I need to have a....conversation with Pastor Bray for an hour or two
> 
> :side:


Wynter getting that communion blessing from Pastor Bray. May he anoint you with his holy water.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Miss me Hoes!? More fighting again? Why is sis Bunny shanking bitches up in here?
> 
> Congrats Angel. Zero, I need a stiff drink after watching Smackdown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Shield about that Thug life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am strict follower of Pastor Wyatt and his teachings. I love LOVE ME SOME LUKE HARPER!
> 
> Word Wynter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRAISE HIS LIGHTS!


I got you girl!









You're gonna need all of those after your bible study session with Deacon Luke.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> good luck with that caly. looks hard as fuck to draw but then again i'm crap at any type of arty stuff, no doubt yours will be great as usual.
> what is it with all this fan art, i wish i could draw like you guys.



Thanks for that shot. I had a different point of reference, but it doesn't show all of that side of his arm. I was gonna sketch it out, but eff that. I'll just emphasize it once I outline it.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

cindel25 said:


> Miss me Hoes!? More fighting again? Why is sis Bunny shanking bitches up in here?
> 
> Congrats Angel. Zero, I need a stiff drink after watching Smackdown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Shield about that Thug life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am strict follower of Pastor Wyatt and his teachings. I love LOVE ME SOME LUKE HARPER!
> 
> Word Wynter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRAISE HIS LIGHTS!


Queen cindel mentioning me made my day :cheer :cheer :cheer










I have no idea what shanking means though :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> I have no idea what shanking means though :lol


Shanking - Urban Dictionary :The act of stabbing someone with a shank. Comes from the word shank which is a crude knife usually made in prison, a homemade knife-like weapon usually made from a spoon.


----------



## PUNKY

psycho bunny said:


> Queen cindel mentioning me made my day :cheer :cheer :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I have no idea what shanking means though :lol*


stabbing. :lol you were going a bit cray cray last night haha.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> stabbing. :lol you were going a bit cray cray last night haha.


That's the most wonderfull thing I heard all day













SubZero3:16 said:


> Shanking - Urban Dictionary :The act of stabbing someone with a shank. Comes from the word shank which is a crude knife usually made in prison, a homemade knife-like weapon usually made from a spoon.


I see :lol thanks for that


----------



## cindel25

JacqSparrow said:


> *prays*
> 
> CINDEL ALERT!


Hey boo











SubZero3:16 said:


> Wynter getting that communion blessing from Pastor Bray. May he anoint you with his holy water.


I heard his SAINTLY JUICES make hoes go cray! 












SubZero3:16 said:


> I got you girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're gonna need all of those after your bible study session with Deacon Luke.












I'm ready to sin for the Deacon!


----------



## Wynter

Yup,Devil was ready to shank a bitch yesterday. 
That's my ride or die right there










We have each others backs in this muthafucka :

We about that life in here :lol


:lmao at Cindel. Love her posts so much

Yassssssssss girl. You work on Luke and ill work on getting BLESSED by Pastor Bray.
In the name of the holy Wyatt, I will be blessed upon by his light and that holy dick


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

cindel25 said:


> Hey boo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard his SAINTLY JUICES make hoes go cray!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready to sin for the Deacon!


Amen girl 












WynterWarm12 said:


> Yup,Devil was ready to shank a bitch yesterday.
> That's my ride or die right there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have each others backs in this muthafucka :
> 
> We about that life in here :lol
> 
> 
> :lmao at Cindel. Love her posts so much


Devil went cray cray too?:ex: And I learned two new words today whoop whoop :cheer.


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> *Yup,Devil was ready to shank a bitch yesterday. *
> That's my ride or die right there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have each others backs in this muthafucka :
> 
> We about that life in here :lol
> 
> 
> :lmao at Cindel. Love her posts so much
> 
> Yassssssssss girl. You work on Luke and ill work on getting BLESSED by Pastor Bray.
> In the name of the holy Wyatt, I will be blessed upon by his light and that holy dick


lol don't make out like you weren't either girl, tbf i think most of the peeps in this thread jumped on that clown as soon as he started shit talking dept :avit:. don't think he'll be back anytime soon. :cool2


----------



## Wynter

:lmao omg Bunny that pic :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> lol don't make out like you weren't either girl, tbf i think most of the peeps in this thread jumped on that clown as soon as he started shit talking dept :avit:. don't think he'll be back anytime soon. :cool2


Saw him lurking a couple of times today too bad he didn't post anything. Why am I always left out of the fun.













WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao omg Bunny that pic :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

cindel25 said:


> Hey boo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready to sin for the Deacon!


I got greeted by the Queen *sniff* My life is almost complete!

So, what would Rowan be doing here? 




WynterWarm12 said:


> Yup,Devil was ready to shank a bitch yesterday.
> That's my ride or die right there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have each others backs in this muthafucka :
> 
> We about that life in here :lol


Damn straight.




psycho bunny said:


> Saw him lurking a couple of times today too bad he didn't post anything. Why am I always left out of the fun.


I've still got my knives sharpened. Here you go, sweetie.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> I got greeted by the Queen *sniff* My life is almost complete!
> 
> So, what would Rowan be doing here?
> 
> 
> Damn straight.
> 
> I've still got my knives sharpened. Here you go, sweetie.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Rowan probably be the altar server 

Thanks honey


----------



## PGSucks

Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> I agree with most of this, except the Sandow part. His time will come, they're just pushing others right now.


Meh, I'm a Sandow fan, but I doubt he'll ever get to the status he was at over the last summer.

And I liked The Shield's backstage segment from SD (I'm assuming it aired because it was on Backstage Pass). Seth was pretty good (as he has been lately), and I'm hoping Ambrose gets mic time after the split :mark:


----------



## Wynter

We give Rowan a coloring book and call it a day.
He's a very simple and easily entertained boy.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Man, I just cannot keep up with you guys anymore


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> We give Rowan a coloring book and call it a day.
> He's a very simple and easily entertained boy.


:lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> Rowan probably be the altar server


I was thinking along these lines.



WynterWarm12 said:


> We give Rowan a coloring book and call it a day.
> He's a very simple and easily entertained boy.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao Wynter you can't do Rowan so bad though :lol

Make him an alter boy at least.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Christ this is the first time I've done a paneled comic from start to finish. 
The quality it shitty right now because I took the pic with my phone, but I'll outline it at a later time.











Also...

LOL


----------



## Wynter

:lmao Cali! Love your art! Never stop <3
:lol Poor Seth, he's the parent now. Dean and Roman are so wonderfully stubborn.

I can't wait for their next promo :mark:

@Zero
.......okay fine. 
Who's going to watch him though while Bray and Luke are busy though? :side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Christ this is the first time I've done a paneled comic from start to finish.
> The quality it shitty right now because I took the pic with my phone, but I'll outline it at a later time.


:lol love it. Poor Seth tearing his hair out because of those two. Also is Seth wearing a man bra? It's kinda hot.



WynterWarm12 said:


> @Zero
> .......okay fine.
> Who's going to watch him though while Bray and Luke are busy though? :side:


Just give him some legos and he'll be fine.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> :lol love it. Poor Seth tearing his hair out because of those two. Also is Seth wearing a man bra? It's kinda hot.


Haha no. I don't really know what his tactical gear looks from behind, so I just drew straps. :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Christ this is the first time I've done a paneled comic from start to finish.
> The quality it shitty right now because I took the pic with my phone, but I'll outline it at a later time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also...
> 
> LOL


Looks great Caly :clap Thanks for sharing.



SubZero3:16 said:


> :lol love it. Poor Seth tearing his hair out because of those two. Also is Seth wearing a man bra? It's kinda hot.
> 
> 
> Just give him some legos and he'll be fine.












I think these are more suitable for Rowan


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Haha no. I don't really know what his tactical gear looks from behind, so I just drew straps. :lmao


I figured. It would be pretty hot if Seth was walking around in just his tactical gear.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao you two are just as mean as me.
How is that better than what I said :lol


Yummmmm, Seth in nothing but his vest


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> We give Rowan a coloring book and call it a day.
> He's a very simple and easily entertained boy.



:lmao! Can he at least sing or something? 




Calahart said:


> Christ this is the first time I've done a paneled comic from start to finish.
> The quality it shitty right now because I took the pic with my phone, but I'll outline it at a later time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also...
> 
> LOL


:lmao Poor Seth! (His waist is so trim in that last panel :lol) 

Hilarious, Caly! (Y)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> I figured. It would be pretty hot if Seth was walking around in just his tactical gear.


That might just stop that argument *whistle*

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> That might just stop that argument *whistle*
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh it definitely might :angel


----------



## CALΔMITY

Thanks for the compliments guys. 



SubZero3:16 said:


> I figured. It would be pretty hot if Seth was walking around in just his tactical gear.


You're giving me ideas :ambrose3


Omg I just found this now. I can't stop laughing. :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys.
> 
> 
> 
> You're giving me ideas :ambrose3
> 
> 
> Omg I just found this now. I can't stop laughing. :banderas


I remember that. It was at a house show after he had thrown an epic tantrum in the ring after losing the match. He was kicking and screaming and everything. He's so precious :lol


----------



## Wynter

Seth is such a clumsy boy :lol

All that finesse, but he somehow keeps ending up on his ass.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I remember that. It was at a house show after he had thrown an epic tantrum in the ring after losing the match. He was kicking and screaming and everything. He's so precious :lol


Oh it was from that show? :lmao I've only seen the tantrum gif. Oh Sethie... 



WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth is such a clumsy boy :lol
> 
> All that finesse, but *he somehow keeps ending up on his ass*.


Mmmm indeed. :ambrose3 Such is the life of Seth Rollins.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

For someone who's primary skill seems to be "being like if Spiderman was on a rogue SWAT team", Seth can be a clumsy little bitch can't he?

Somehow such things just make me love him more.


----------



## terrilala

Calahart said:


> Christ this is the first time I've done a paneled comic from start to finish.
> The quality it shitty right now because I took the pic with my phone, but I'll outline it at a later time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also...
> 
> LOL


 Fantastic artwork!

"Okay fine...Alpaca" :dance


----------



## Cmpunk91

Think Shield might be in for a rough night from the fans too, wern't they running down Punk to the live crowds at live events a few weeks ago?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Cmpunk91 said:


> Think Shield might be in for a rough night from the fans too, wern't they running down Punk to the live crowds at live events a few weeks ago?


I think that's the thing to do at house shows. They did it at mine and I saw a vid of them saying the same thing at another show. I'll laugh so hard if the Chigacoans actually put that into consideration.


----------



## Wynter

Roman is going to beat a lot of ass Monday.

Chicago is going to troll Seth for that "CM who" comment and Roman is gonna go into protective mode :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman is going to beat a lot of ass Monday.
> 
> Chicago is going to troll Seth for *that "CM who" comment* and Roman is gonna go into protective mode :lol


Oh lord. That's right. :banderas


----------



## Cmpunk91

Calahart said:


> I think that's the thing to do at house shows. They did it at mine and I saw a vid of them saying the same thing at another show. I'll laugh so hard if the Chigacoans actually put that into consideration.


Would love Ambrose to dish some back to the crowd haha


----------



## Wynter

I hope WWE allows the boys to do a little shit talking. They're so good at it :mark:

Seth trolling the crowd back :lenny


I'm waiting to see what Dean is going to do in the ring; hopes he interacts with the crowd :lol


I know once thing. Chicago better not shit all over the Shield vs Wyatts match :side:

They're one of the few best things in WWE. 
Chicago should feel honored they're getting the rematch(poor Smackdown crowd :lol)

Speaking of the rematch, what buttery fuckery is going to end the match: John Cena interfering or Dean fucking up/Roman and Dean having a fallout?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

It feels like the only reason I ever even slightly bother with SmackDown is whenever I hear the Shield was being awesome on it. 

And they did not disappoint.

... and the Undertaker/Lesnar segment recap with the awesome Mark Collie was pretty cool too, I guess... but mainly it's the Shield that makes me remotely interested.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Chicago crowd will be a test for the new wrestlers.
WWE should be glad to have this opportunity.
If someone (The Shield, The Wyatt, The Usos, Big B) succeed that the crowd stop chant "CM Punk" and start reacting to something that they have done is good sign.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman is going to beat a lot of ass Monday.
> 
> Chicago is going to troll Seth *for that "CM who" comment* and Roman is gonna go into protective mode :lol


Oh man


----------



## Wynter

SóniaPortugal said:


> Chicago crowd will be a test for the new wrestlers.
> WWE should be glad to have this opportunity.
> If someone (The Shield, The Wyatt, The Usos, Big B) succeed that the crowd stop chant "CM Punk" and start reacting to something that they have done is good sign.


Agreed.Chicago is really going to test the midcard matches especially.

If the wrestlers don't waver under the pressure and deliver a great match, I think they can get Chicago on their side.

Of course there's going to be sections of the crowd still trying to troll through a decent match; because you know they want to show off :lol

Chicago has been getting a lot of hype by the IWC and they have to deliver the quality.

I just hope they cheer and boo/troll the right people/segments.


I know the WWE doesn't give us a reason to give a shit about the midcard, but don't shit on the good ones, yeah? lol


----------



## Deptford

The Shield is the only reason I turned SD back on after like 8 years
It is just a really really bad show :lol

~
I passed out on that hater last night, I literally went to sleep on his ass. Pissed me off going back and seeing him say shit about other people too but I didn't want to quote him because it might draw him back in and fpalm 
loved how he would never directly quote me though.
He was telling us to lighten up yet he was being homophobic and acting like the oldest and sternest of motherfuckers. He was saying I was pathetic yet he is legitimately mad with how I choose to spend my time on this forum :lmao 
You can't write irony that definitive of itself! 
What a fucking 12 year old. Either that or an 80 year old. 

I TOLD YALL PEOPLE WAS NEGGIN ME UP IN THIS BITCH AND HATIN CUZ I'M DOIN ME 
seriously. Some reaaaally insecure meatheads are on here. It's almost scary to think about the quality of people on WF sometimes. 

*DOG*
Our unit TOO strong DOE!! Shield blood runs deep!  
<3 <3 <3 
And Wynter, girl you know I would've had your back too but I could stand about 3 seconds of that guy and I was donezo. Sorry girl I got you next time! lol


I just had to get my 2 cents in before moving past it. Now I just wanna get back to usual Shield biz though  
Proceed!


----------



## Flash Funk

what


----------



## What A Maneuver

I have hopes that Chicago won't ruin the Shield/Wyatt match. They may be loud, but they're usually smart. A lot of crowds recently have thought themselves so witty by crapping on everything in sight, even when it's good. I'm a HUGE CM Punk fan, but hating on everything that isn't him helps no one. He would, after all, need worthy opponents. Can't fight himself at Wrestlemania. Think of the future, Chicago!



Deptford said:


> What a fucking 12 year old. Either that or an 80 year old.


I was thinking it was a kid, but they made a Ricky Martin reference so it makes me think they were older. Probably just some crazy hillbilly, but not in the fun Bray Wyatt way. Or one of those jocks that has a lot of skeletons in their closet.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Flash Funk said:


> what


----------



## SubZero3:16

The crowd this week already pissed me off by chanting ' cm punk' after Bray cut a promo handing Cena is balls and then by saying ' husky harris' I mean shit, let it go!

Punk is not more important than the WWE. Chicago know your place. Shield vs Wyatts deserve some damn respect.

You know, looking at this board and more importantly by the views on the WWE's youtube channel, people seem to be more invested in this storyline than Orton/Batista whatever. This storyline is a lot cleaner is not nearly as convoluted and over saturated with characters ( keep Cena out of it. Big Show isn't busy) This upper mid card storyline is way more interesting than what the main event has going on. They could've saved it by adding Bryan to it to vie for the title but noooo. Anyhoo this storyline is just way more compelling and interesting than anything else the WWE has done for a long time.


----------



## Deptford

the difference between Chicago and other loud cities is that Chicago usually does their best to send a message. 
I'm assuming they're on board with Wyatts and The Shield, so I'm hoping to hear "This is Awesome" chants and all that other kind of stuff during their segments. I hope they let Vince now that these guys are his future. 

Those are about the only guys I can speak for though. Everyone else is fucked more or less :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> The crowd this week already pissed me off by chanting ' cm punk' after Bray cut a promo handing Cena is balls and then by saying ' husky harris' I mean shit, let it go!
> 
> Punk is not more important than the WWE. Chicago know your place. Shield vs Wyatts deserve some damn respect.
> 
> You know, looking at this board and more importantly by the views on the WWE's youtube channel, people seem to be more invested in this storyline than Orton/Batista whatever. This storyline is a lot cleaner is not nearly as convoluted and over saturated with characters ( keep Cena out of it. Big Show isn't busy) This upper mid card storyline is way more interesting than what the main event has going on. They could've saved it by adding Bryan to it to vie for the title but noooo. Anyhoo this storyline is just way more compelling and interesting than anything else the WWE has done for a long time.


Yeah...

I mean I'm a Punk fan, but Christ don't take your frustrations out on Bray and the Shield boys. Only time will tell how things will go. I hope they don't shit all over the Shield unless it's throwing heat for insulting Punk. :lol

They are producing the best story that I have seen going on in the WWE in quite some time. I missed out on a lot, so I'm sure that there were other good storylines here and there, but my view still stands strong. Even though it hasn't been as perfect as it could have been, I agree that the WWE is really invested in this story. If they weren't, then it wouldn't be going on for as long as it has been. It really should have kickstarted back when it was first teased, but at least the WWE capitalized on it at all.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> The crowd this week already pissed me off by chanting ' cm punk' after Bray cut a promo handing Cena is balls and then by saying ' husky harris' I mean shit, let it go!
> 
> Punk is not more important than the WWE. Chicago know your place. Shield vs Wyatts deserve some damn respect.
> 
> You know, looking at this board and more importantly by the views on the WWE's youtube channel, people seem to be more invested in this storyline than Orton/Batista whatever. This storyline is a lot cleaner is not nearly as convoluted and over saturated with characters ( keep Cena out of it. Big Show isn't busy) This upper mid card storyline is way more interesting than what the main event has going on. They could've saved it by adding Bryan to it to vie for the title but noooo. Anyhoo this storyline is just way more compelling and interesting than anything else the WWE has done for a long time.


The lone dude who started the Husky Harris chant pissed me off to no end. It's just not necessary. As for the CM Punk stuff, I'm over it now. The dude left. That's it. He wasn't thinking of anyone but himself when he left. As much as I was upset when at first the news broke, I am now slightly angry towards him. Like, he could've put people over before he walked out of the door. People like The Shield, who lets face it kinda had a mediocre run with Punk because he was so drained, these young talents could've used his status and elevated themselves higher if he had given them the rub they truly deserved but instead he just chose to peace out. (And I'm a Punk fan btw, the guy was and is a great talent)

Shield and Wyatts are out there busting their balls night after night, going balls to the wall regardless of whether they are on TV or at house shows entertaining people and putting their bodies on the line and people should give them the attention that they deserve. They have sold this feud fantastically with storytelling like no other I have seen on this roster for a long time. Just be respectful and enjoy the master piece that is this feud, because this is the kind of shit you, the audience, have been BEGGING for. DO NOT CRAP ALL OVER IT. Chanting CM Punk through this defeats the object, but I guess this is what the IWC is known for (and I'm not excluding myself from this or trying to be high and mighty), basically just complaining for complainings sake.


----------



## Telos

Chicago is welcome to "hijack" the show so long as they don't hijack the Shield/Wyatts match.


----------



## Deptford

I'm more concerned about The Shield at Mania tbh. 

Supposedly Big is facing Ambrose for the US title but they keep going on with the Wyatt angle. I love their interactions with The Wyatts don't get me wrong. but shouldn't they be giving more time to what The Shield is gonna be doing at Mania now? 
I want an Ambrose video package so bad at Mania. The match deserves to go on right before the main events if it's a unification match. 

I also hope Reigns and Rollins don't just go on to do some random tag match >_>


----------



## tbp82

Deptford said:


> I'm more concerned about The Shield at Mania tbh.
> 
> Supposedly Big is facing Ambrose for the US title but they keep going on with the Wyatt angle. I love their interactions with The Wyatts don't get me wrong. but shouldn't they be giving more time to what The Shield is gonna be doing at Mania now?
> I want an Ambrose video package so bad at Mania. The match deserves to go on right before the main events if it's a unification match.
> 
> I also hope Reigns and Rollins don't just go on to do some random tag match >_>


It also reported that a triple threat between The Shield members is being discussed. If WWE goes with Big. E vs. Ambrose Unification Bout it'll be on the pre show.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Shield and Wyatts are out there busting their balls night after night, going balls to the wall regardless of whether they are on TV or at house shows entertaining people and putting their bodies on the line and people should give them the attention that they deserve. They have sold this feud fantastically with storytelling like no other I have seen on this roster for a long time. *Just be respectful and enjoy the master piece that is this feud, because this is the kind of shit you, the audience, have been BEGGING for. DO NOT CRAP ALL OVER IT. *Chanting CM Punk through this defeats the object, but I guess this is what the IWC is known for (and I'm not excluding myself from this or trying to be high and mighty), basically just complaining for complainings sake.


Exactly this. We've been begging for a feud with the younger talents for how long and now that we've got it, we're going to crap all over it for a guy who would've been out the door by July anyhow? And then people wonder why the WWE keeps on giving us the same ol' shit. Because it's the only thing that shuts the people up and keep them quiet. I mean I do like Punk and all but he was heading out the door anyways. The Shield has been carrying this company for the last year through PPVs and house shows. The last four PPVs last year wouldn't have been even Raw worthy if it wasn't for the shield matches.

Bray Wyatt is the most exciting and intriguing character that the WWE has developed in a very long time. He's the best promo cutter on the roster. Yes even better than Punk, yup I went there. The way how he sells a story without a wasted word is just at a skill level that few can master.

These six men at least deserve some damn respect come Monday in Chicago. I think WWE is throwing them to the wolves on purpose to see if they can sink or swim.


----------



## PGSucks

I really doubt Chicago will hijack anything involving Bryan, The Wyatts, The Shield, Lesnar, or Undertaker. 

Especially the first three, since they all represent what the fans want (younger talent who've been busting their asses).


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Deptford said:


> The Shield is the only reason I turned SD back on after like 8 years


Me too :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

Calahart said:


> Christ this is the first time I've done a paneled comic from start to finish.
> The quality it shitty right now because I took the pic with my phone, but I'll outline it at a later time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Calahart, that brought tears to my eyes. All you guys are so talented with your art, if I tried to draw the shield they would be a bunch of stick figures.
> 
> :faint:


----------



## Telos

midnightmischief said:


> OMG Calahart, that brought tears to my eyes. All you guys are so talented with your art, if I tried to draw the shield they would be a bunch of stick figures.
> 
> :faint:


:lol I love Dean's expression on the two panels:
"Okay fine... alpaca"


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> The crowd this week already pissed me off by chanting ' cm punk' after Bray cut a promo handing Cena is balls and then by saying ' husky harris' I mean shit, let it go!
> 
> Punk is not more important than the WWE. Chicago know your place. Shield vs Wyatts deserve some damn respect.
> 
> You know, looking at this board and more importantly by the views on the WWE's youtube channel, people seem to be more invested in this storyline than Orton/Batista whatever. This storyline is a lot cleaner is not nearly as convoluted and over saturated with characters ( keep Cena out of it. Big Show isn't busy) This upper mid card storyline is way more interesting than what the main event has going on. They could've saved it by adding Bryan to it to vie for the title but noooo. Anyhoo this storyline is just way more compelling and interesting than anything else the WWE has done for a long time.





SubZero3:16 said:


> Exactly this. We've been begging for a feud with the younger talents for how long and now that we've got it, we're going to crap all over it for a guy who would've been out the door by July anyhow? And then people wonder why the WWE keeps on giving us the same ol' shit. Because it's the only thing that shuts the people up and keep them quiet. I mean I do like Punk and all but he was heading out the door anyways. The Shield has been carrying this company for the last year through PPVs and house shows. The last four PPVs last year wouldn't have been even Raw worthy if it wasn't for the shield matches.
> 
> Bray Wyatt is the most exciting and intriguing character that the WWE has developed in a very long time. He's the best promo cutter on the roster. Yes even better than Punk, yup I went there. The way how he sells a story without a wasted word is just at a skill level that few can master.
> 
> These six men at least deserve some damn respect come Monday in Chicago. I think WWE is throwing them to the wolves on purpose to see if they can sink or swim.












Really hope the crowd doesn't ruin the show, I mean they treat Punk like a god while he didn't have any problem what so ever leaving them. Its starting to become a bit pathetic actually.


----------



## Deptford

Punk leaving went like this for me
First 3 days - NOO PUNK COME BACK!! IT'S A WORK RIGHT?!! *plays Punk montages on repeat
next week - you know what? good for him. Whatever makes him happy. 
next week - dude, fuck this guy.. 


That's why heel Punk works because he genuinely is a piece of shit. And I'm cool with that, I don't mind people who are pricks and actually express their annoyance with everything but when he left he made it personal to the fans. I have no idea why they would even want him back at this point. 

People complain about Lesnar and Batista just coming back for their big paychecks but forget the fact that if Punk came back that is exactly what he would be doing bc it's clear he just doesn't give a shit otherwise now.

I'll still always love Punk for the work he did while he actually cared, but I don't think I even want him back anymore. That's why i don't get these Punk chants.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> It also reported that a triple threat between The Shield members is being discussed. If WWE goes with B*ig. E vs. Ambrose Unification Bout it'll be on the pre show.*


Belts Unification will never be a pre-show
That was too stupid, even for WWE


----------



## What A Maneuver

I refuse to say "fuck punk" until I know the full story. I still think it was part frustration and a lot of his body being in shambles. I say he needs to take some time off and come back when he's mentally here. Even if he did decide to just take off, that's his business, and it won't take away my love for him. He did so many great things here.

I, however, will feel like cutting a bitch if the CM Punk chants drown out a potential MOTY contender on Raw.


----------



## Davion McCool

Deptford said:


> Punk leaving went like this for me
> First 3 days - NOO PUNK COME BACK!! IT'S A WORK RIGHT?!! *plays Punk montages on repeat
> next week - you know what? good for him. Whatever makes him happy.
> next week - dude, fuck this guy..
> 
> 
> That's why heel Punk works because he genuinely is a piece of shit.


I know this isn't the right thread for it, but that seems like quite an amazing statement to make. Punk quit because he lost his faith in the company after they actually went through with the Royal Rumble fiasco. It's well known that he was only still in the WWE because he thought he could make a difference there (everyone interviewed who knows him best has said this). He isn't motivated by money or fame, he is one of those wackjobs who actually has principles and wants to stick to them. Honestly, its amazing he lasted as long as he did in the WWE.

To get things back on topic, this subject is actually one of the reasons I fully expect Dean to succeed: he is the polar opposite of Punk in this manner, in that he is just completely happy to be wherever he is. Ambrose doesn't get involved in politics because stuff like that doesn't bother him, he's not a big thinker, just a professional who is still counting his lucky stars that he is in this business. To put it simply, he has a better personality for a long career in WWE.

All that aside, Punk certainly did a lot of good in his last stint. My understanding is, is that he was involved in the hiring of both Seth and Dean, and heavily supported them coming up through developmental. His body was beat up, and he was tired and wanted to get back to a real life and not a life on the road, so who can really blame him? You could see his heart wasn't in it anymore.


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> Belts Unification will never be a pre-show
> That was too stupid, even for WWE


Primo/Carlito vs. Miz/Morrison to Unify Tag Titles was on the pre-show at wrestlemania so its not unprecedented .


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> Primo/Carlito vs. Miz/Morrison to Unify Tag Titles was on the pre-show at wrestlemania so its not unprecedented .


OK
But the unified titles are U.S/IC
And when this unification happen WWE only gets with two titles.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Just watched SmackDown and Shield had a really good promo backstage. Seth has really improved from his developmental days, probably because he has been working with Ambrose.


----------



## midnightmischief

SóniaPortugal said:


> OK
> But the unified titles are U.S/IC
> And when this unification happen WWE only gets with two titles.


ummmm don't forget the divas title (not that many people counts the divas division on raw - bring back the trish stratus, lita and tori type of divas, ones who are not afraid to kick arse and even take on the boys) but it is still a 'title belt'
they should have a womans tag-team championship belt as well.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

midnightmischief said:


> ummmm don't forget the divas title (not that many people counts the divas division on raw - bring back the trish stratus, lita and tori type of divas, ones who are not afraid to kick arse and even take on the boys) but it is still a 'title belt'
> *they should have a womans tag-team championship belt as well*.


I agree with you
Title for Men (though I'd love to see a woman win U.S. / IC title )


----------



## Reservoir Angel

tbp82 said:


> Primo/Carlito vs. Miz/Morrison to Unify Tag Titles was on the pre-show at wrestlemania so its not unprecedented .


Yeah but nobody really gives a shit about the Tag Titles. WWE are still trying to pretend that the IC and US titles actually mean something.


----------



## Boliever

NastyYaffa said:


> Just watched SmackDown and Shield had a really good promo backstage. Seth has really improved from his developmental days, probably because he has been working with Ambrose.


This really took me off guard. I found every promo he's delivered in his entire career to be abhorrent but he sounded really good on Smackdown.


----------



## midnightmischief

omg saw this on tumblr and now my stomach is sore from laughing so much. I can totally see something like this happening...

:lol:lol:lol


--------------------------------------------------------------------



Seth walked into the darkened hotel room, which was lit only by the bluish flickering of the television. Roman was stretched out on the couch-bed in the room, tapping away at his iPad. Dean was sitting in bed with the covers pulled up to his waist, propped against the headboard with a massive pile of pillows. 

"What’s up, guys?" Seth said absently, flopping down on the second bed. Roman quietly replied with a "hey" but didn’t take his eyes off the iPad. Dean, meanwhile, said nothing and continued staring straight ahead— eyes locked on the television screen, which was playing softly. Seth rolled onto his stomach and flicked his key card at Dean, hitting him in the arm. 

"What’s the matter with you, Ambrose? Can’t say hey to your teammate now, you a-hole?" Seth said teasingly. Dean still didn’t reply. That’s when Seth noticed that Dean’s face was shiny and streaked with wetness.

Seth sat up and stared a little harder for a second. “Dude…” he said, “Have you been crying?”

Dean let out a frustrated yell and kicked the covers off of himself, scrambling out of bed angrily and stomping into the bathroom. “I SAID I WASN’T CRYING, DAMNIT!” he yelled as he slammed the bathroom door shut.

Seth stared in confusion across the room at Roman, who continued to tap away at the screen of his iPod.

"He’s totally been crying," Roman said absently.

Seth’s eyes widened and he began giggling uncontrollably. He clapped a hand over his mouth in an attempt to muffle the noise, but all it did was make the laughter come out in snorting little bursts.

“The Fox and the Hound came on the Disney channel,” Roman continued gleefully, finally turning to look at his friend. “Walked in, found him bawling like a baby. He just stopped right before you came in. Shit’s hilarious, man.”

"IT’S NOT FUNNY, SHUT UP!" came the muffled yell of Dean from behind the closed bathroom door— followed by the clear sounds of him snuffling and blowing his nose. Seth’s giggles exploded into full-blown shrieking cackles as he fell off the bed from shaking with laughter.


Ask quackenbuschlight a question#dean ambrose#seth rollins#roman reigns#my writing


----------



## Coyotex

i know seth and ambrose had matches together but didn't know all 3 went it at
not sure if repost btw 






:mark: @regal talking about ambrose
:mark: @rollins with the full black hair & all that flying shit
:mark: @reigns somoan drop on both men..i must say doh reigns really ripped up compared to how he looked in that vid


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, Reigns really got in shape. 

I saw an old picture of him yesterday(around his football days I believe) and he was pretty chunky. Full face and everything lol

Roman put in some work in the gym for sure.
That WWE training facility and crossfit are (Y)










Awwww look at chunky Reigns :

Roman and Dwayne battling the fuck out of those Samoan genes :lol


----------



## Deptford

Davion McCool said:


> I know this isn't the right thread for it, but that seems like quite an amazing statement to make. Punk quit because he lost his faith in the company after they actually went through with the Royal Rumble fiasco. It's well known that he was only still in the WWE because he thought he could make a difference there (everyone interviewed who knows him best has said this). He isn't motivated by money or fame, he is one of those wackjobs who actually has principles and wants to stick to them. Honestly, its amazing he lasted as long as he did in the WWE.


It was just kind of like an ex breaking up with you or something. I just went through stages with it :lol 

For what it's worth, like the rest of your post highlighted, I think he did make a difference. He's the only reason why WWE has some of the principles they have today. Maybe it's farfetched for me to say that but that what it looks like to me. He was really beaten up and not doing any good for anyone though. THat much is true at least. 

I didn't mean my comments in a non-markish and unselfish way though  
Totally not taking him as a person into consideration and just want to see heel Punk on my TV for the rest of forever.


----------



## SubZero3:16

midnightmischief said:


> omg saw this on tumblr and now my stomach is sore from laughing so much. I can totally see something like this happening...
> 
> :lol:lol:lol
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Seth walked into the darkened hotel room, which was lit only by the bluish flickering of the television. Roman was stretched out on the couch-bed in the room, tapping away at his iPad. Dean was sitting in bed with the covers pulled up to his waist, propped against the headboard with a massive pile of pillows.
> 
> "What’s up, guys?" Seth said absently, flopping down on the second bed. Roman quietly replied with a "hey" but didn’t take his eyes off the iPad. Dean, meanwhile, said nothing and continued staring straight ahead— eyes locked on the television screen, which was playing softly. Seth rolled onto his stomach and flicked his key card at Dean, hitting him in the arm.
> 
> "What’s the matter with you, Ambrose? Can’t say hey to your teammate now, you a-hole?" Seth said teasingly. Dean still didn’t reply. That’s when Seth noticed that Dean’s face was shiny and streaked with wetness.
> 
> Seth sat up and stared a little harder for a second. “Dude…” he said, “Have you been crying?”
> 
> Dean let out a frustrated yell and kicked the covers off of himself, scrambling out of bed angrily and stomping into the bathroom. “I SAID I WASN’T CRYING, DAMNIT!” he yelled as he slammed the bathroom door shut.
> 
> Seth stared in confusion across the room at Roman, who continued to tap away at the screen of his iPod.
> 
> "He’s totally been crying," Roman said absently.
> 
> Seth’s eyes widened and he began giggling uncontrollably. He clapped a hand over his mouth in an attempt to muffle the noise, but all it did was make the laughter come out in snorting little bursts.
> 
> “The Fox and the Hound came on the Disney channel,” Roman continued gleefully, finally turning to look at his friend. “Walked in, found him bawling like a baby. He just stopped right before you came in. Shit’s hilarious, man.”
> 
> "IT’S NOT FUNNY, SHUT UP!" came the muffled yell of Dean from behind the closed bathroom door— followed by the clear sounds of him snuffling and blowing his nose. Seth’s giggles exploded into full-blown shrieking cackles as he fell off the bed from shaking with laughter.
> 
> 
> Ask quackenbuschlight a question#dean ambrose#seth rollins#roman reigns#my writing


Absolutely hilarious :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, Reigns really got in shape.
> 
> I saw an old picture of him yesterday(around his football days I believe) and he was pretty chunky. Full face and everything lol
> 
> Roman put in some work in the gym for sure.
> That WWE training facility and crossfit are (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww look at chunky Reigns :
> 
> Roman and Dwayne battling the fuck out of those Samoan genes :lol


Yup. They got their asses into shape quickly. But Roman had lost the chunk by the time he signed with WWE. Lots of hard work right there.


----------



## Deptford

Holy shit I can't believe Roman looks the way he does now compared to that. 

That's like, impossible right?
There's seriously only like a select few Humans that do that I feel like. Feel like he should be like jarred on the subway commercials but for WWE or something :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

I know, it looks nothing like him.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I had no idea he was that chunky. Makes his body even more impressive. Sometimes I wish I was a man so weight would fly off easier.


----------



## Wynter

Crazy what a little weight loss can do for ya.
Was his fiance with him during his chunky days? Cause that had to be surreal to see the transformation. 
If she was, she had to watch her man get extra fione. I know she wanted to cut some bitches at first :lol 


And fuck men. They exercise for a week and lose like 15 pounds :side:
What kind of buttery bullshit is that lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Crazy what a little weight loss can do for ya.
> Was his fiance with him during his chunky days? Cause that had to be surreal to see the transformation.
> If she was, she had to watch her man get extra fione. I know she wanted to cut some bitches at first :lol
> 
> 
> And fuck men. They exercise for a week and lose like 15 pounds :side:
> What kind of buttery bullshit is that lol


Well he was smaller than that when he was playing college football so who knows.

Men can miss me with their losing weight bs. They have it so much easier just because of their testosterone.


----------



## Deptford

lol my weight fluctuates so much. It is better being a guy


----------



## kariverson

Oh Roman Reigns wasn't bad at all at that match. He really had a Roch aura in him. People saying he can't wrestle. He is ok, WWE should let him use some more moves he had in that match.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Omg I just found this now. I can't stop laughing. :banderas


:lmao That combined with the tantrum was such a winner. You can probably bet Roman was laughing his head off where he was then.

Dean is so next.




Reservoir Angel said:


> For someone who's primary skill seems to be "being like if Spiderman was on a rogue SWAT team", Seth can be a clumsy little bitch can't he?
> 
> Somehow such things just make me love him more.


Tbh, I totally fell in love with him after that clip. It makes him less ninja and more human.




WynterWarm12 said:


> I hope WWE allows the boys to do a little shit talking. They're so good at it :mark:
> 
> Seth trolling the crowd back :lenny
> 
> I'm waiting to see what Dean is going to do in the ring; hopes he interacts with the crowd :lol
> 
> I know once thing. Chicago better not shit all over the Shield vs Wyatts match :side:
> 
> They're one of the few best things in WWE.
> Chicago should feel honored they're getting the rematch(poor Smackdown crowd :lol)
> 
> Speaking of the rematch, what buttery fuckery is going to end the match: John Cena interfering or Dean fucking up/Roman and Dean having a fallout?


I like to think that that crowd would recognize quality when they see it, considering how well built up this matchup has been. It's one of the segments of Raw that I feel won't get hijacked.

It's kinda up in the air, but I'd like to see a clean Shield to even things up in this feud and build hype for a rubber match.




midnightmischief said:


> omg saw this on tumblr and now my stomach is sore from laughing so much. I can totally see something like this happening...
> 
> :lol:lol:lol
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Seth walked into the darkened hotel room, which was lit only by the bluish flickering of the television. Roman was stretched out on the couch-bed in the room, tapping away at his iPad. Dean was sitting in bed with the covers pulled up to his waist, propped against the headboard with a massive pile of pillows.
> 
> "What&#146;s up, guys?" Seth said absently, flopping down on the second bed. Roman quietly replied with a "hey" but didn&#146;t take his eyes off the iPad. Dean, meanwhile, said nothing and continued staring straight ahead&#151; eyes locked on the television screen, which was playing softly. Seth rolled onto his stomach and flicked his key card at Dean, hitting him in the arm.
> 
> "What&#146;s the matter with you, Ambrose? Can&#146;t say hey to your teammate now, you a-hole?" Seth said teasingly. Dean still didn&#146;t reply. That&#146;s when Seth noticed that Dean&#146;s face was shiny and streaked with wetness.
> 
> Seth sat up and stared a little harder for a second. &#147;Dude&#133;&#148; he said, &#147;Have you been crying?&#148;
> 
> Dean let out a frustrated yell and kicked the covers off of himself, scrambling out of bed angrily and stomping into the bathroom. &#147;I SAID I WASN&#146;T CRYING, DAMNIT!&#148; he yelled as he slammed the bathroom door shut.
> 
> Seth stared in confusion across the room at Roman, who continued to tap away at the screen of his iPod.
> 
> "He&#146;s totally been crying," Roman said absently.
> 
> Seth&#146;s eyes widened and he began giggling uncontrollably. He clapped a hand over his mouth in an attempt to muffle the noise, but all it did was make the laughter come out in snorting little bursts.
> 
> &#147;The Fox and the Hound came on the Disney channel,&#148; Roman continued gleefully, finally turning to look at his friend. &#147;Walked in, found him bawling like a baby. He just stopped right before you came in. Shit&#146;s hilarious, man.&#148;
> 
> "IT&#146;S NOT FUNNY, SHUT UP!" came the muffled yell of Dean from behind the closed bathroom door&#151; followed by the clear sounds of him snuffling and blowing his nose. Seth&#146;s giggles exploded into full-blown shrieking cackles as he fell off the bed from shaking with laughter.
> 
> 
> Ask quackenbuschlight a question#dean ambrose#seth rollins#roman reigns#my writing


OMG :lmao :lmao The Fox and the Hound. Dean bawling. Bromance and bonding.

THIS IS LIFE.




WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, Reigns really got in shape.
> 
> I saw an old picture of him yesterday(around his football days I believe) and he was pretty chunky. Full face and everything lol
> 
> Roman put in some work in the gym for sure.
> That WWE training facility and crossfit are (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww look at chunky Reigns :
> 
> Roman and Dwayne battling the fuck out of those Samoan genes :lol


HELLO. Look at you, all babyfaced and whatnot.

About men losing weight quickly, don't I know it. My brother can lose like 15 pounds in a couple of weeks. I have to struggle to lose 5. UNFAIR.

My two cents on Punk: I kinda understand why he did what he did-after being so burnt out and tired and everything, what happened at RR may have been the straw that broke the camel's back (no pun intended ). Maybe he figured he might as force some change since he would probably have left this year anyway. And to be fair, I think he did try to give his feud with The Shield the best he had at that point.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Saw this on tumblr. It's so fitting.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> :lol I love Dean's expression on the two panels:
> "Okay fine... alpaca"


Yeah those are my favorite panels right now. I mostly just like how I was able to get the two of them semi-similar. I'm not used to drawing one thing and then mimicking it without tracing over the first. I've got some changes to make once I finally clean it up and outline the comic. I feel Seth's pose as he's puling his hair out is lacking and I think Roman's body is too small in comparison to his head in the first panel.

Okay I need to stop nit picking. :lol



midnightmischief said:


> omg saw this on tumblr and now my stomach is sore from laughing so much. I can totally see something like this happening...
> 
> :lol:lol:lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fanfic
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Seth walked into the darkened hotel room, which was lit only by the bluish flickering of the television. Roman was stretched out on the couch-bed in the room, tapping away at his iPad. Dean was sitting in bed with the covers pulled up to his waist, propped against the headboard with a massive pile of pillows.
> 
> "What’s up, guys?" Seth said absently, flopping down on the second bed. Roman quietly replied with a "hey" but didn’t take his eyes off the iPad. Dean, meanwhile, said nothing and continued staring straight ahead— eyes locked on the television screen, which was playing softly. Seth rolled onto his stomach and flicked his key card at Dean, hitting him in the arm.
> 
> "What’s the matter with you, Ambrose? Can’t say hey to your teammate now, you a-hole?" Seth said teasingly. Dean still didn’t reply. That’s when Seth noticed that Dean’s face was shiny and streaked with wetness.
> 
> Seth sat up and stared a little harder for a second. “Dude…” he said, “Have you been crying?”
> 
> Dean let out a frustrated yell and kicked the covers off of himself, scrambling out of bed angrily and stomping into the bathroom. “I SAID I WASN’T CRYING, DAMNIT!” he yelled as he slammed the bathroom door shut.
> 
> Seth stared in confusion across the room at Roman, who continued to tap away at the screen of his iPod.
> 
> "He’s totally been crying," Roman said absently.
> 
> Seth’s eyes widened and he began giggling uncontrollably. He clapped a hand over his mouth in an attempt to muffle the noise, but all it did was make the laughter come out in snorting little bursts.
> 
> “The Fox and the Hound came on the Disney channel,” Roman continued gleefully, finally turning to look at his friend. “Walked in, found him bawling like a baby. He just stopped right before you came in. Shit’s hilarious, man.”
> 
> "IT’S NOT FUNNY, SHUT UP!" came the muffled yell of Dean from behind the closed bathroom door— followed by the clear sounds of him snuffling and blowing his nose. Seth’s giggles exploded into full-blown shrieking cackles as he fell off the bed from shaking with laughter.
> 
> 
> Ask quackenbuschlight a question#dean ambrose#seth rollins#roman reigns#my writing


That was super cute and silly. :lol



JacqSparrow said:


> :lmao That combined with the tantrum was such a winner. You can probably bet Roman was laughing his head off where he was then.
> 
> Dean is so next.


:


----------



## Deptford

So many shield fan fics to read so little time


----------



## midnightmischief

yay, watching smackdown now. can't wait to see our men...


----------



## Joshi Judas

I used to think NZ got Smackdown early, being so ahead in the timezones and all. Australians get it pretty early I guess.


----------



## Coyotex

forgive me if this is a repost but this thread has a lot of pages to go through to check that lol
ive never watched fcw i think this is called but im seein some real quality here 
i would welcome an agressive unstable ambrose like this..i like how he just knocked the ref around bitch get outta his way






also for the people whos says ambrose is horrible in the ring etc they should watch this match and obviously that match had to be with the wrestling gawd himself seth rollins


----------



## Wynter

Coyotex, we are _all_ waiting for Dean to finally lose his shit :lol

We've been waiting anxiously for months for good ol' psycho/fucked up Dean to be unleashed :lenny

WWE fans ain't ready for that lovely :


And I have yet to watch that match. Seems like a good time as any. Thanks for the link


----------



## Deptford

Coyotex said:


> forgive me if this is a repost but this thread has a lot of pages to go through to check that lol
> ive never watched fcw i think this is called but im seein some real quality here
> i would welcome an agressive unstable ambrose like this


Oh man... if you do not know the ways of Moxley/FCW Ambrose you will :faint: if you like whaat you see in that Regal feud and decide to watch more of him. 
:ex::ex::ex::ex::ex:

This man. What he is capable of as a heel. He's a God.


----------



## midnightmischief

yeah the times in nz are all messed up. raw is on a around 4 in the afternoon on Wednesday then repeats several times through the week. main event is at 4(ish) on sunday followed by smackdown at 6:45. we used to get nxt but that has been dropped completely. the only things we get live are the PPV's which are in the middle of the day on Monday for us (basically Americas sunday night) then repeats later that night. my only saving grace is my dvd player records the PPV's to the internal harddrive so I can keep them and only pay the once (shhh don't tell wwe.)


----------



## JacqSparrow

Coyotex said:


> forgive me if this is a repost but this thread has a lot of pages to go through to check that lol
> ive never watched fcw i think this is called but im seein some real quality here
> i would welcome an agressive unstable ambrose like this..i like how he just knocked the ref around bitch get outta his way



Watch more ;-) especially Seth vs Dean and Dean vs Regal. You won't regret it.

And watch Dean as Jon Moxley :mark: :mark: his promos are INCREDIBLE.




midnightmischief said:


> yeah the times in nz are all messed up. raw is on a around 4 in the afternoon on Wednesday then repeats several times through the week. main event is at 4(ish) on sunday followed by smackdown at 6:45. we used to get nxt but that has been dropped completely. the only things we get live are the PPV's which are in the middle of the day on Monday for us (basically Americas sunday night) then repeats later that night. my only saving grace is my dvd player records the PPV's to the internal harddrive so I can keep them and only pay the once (shhh don't tell wwe.)


It's even more messed up over here. We don't even get Raw in full-just an hour of highlights. It's even worse than Bottomline. And it comes on at the most inopportune times, like 6pm. So I really have to rely on downloads. 

We get Smackdown in full...on cable. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## midnightmischief

JacqSparrow said:


> Watch more ;-) especially Seth vs Dean and Dean vs Regal. You won't regret it.
> 
> And watch Dean as Jon Moxley :mark: :mark: his promos are INCREDIBLE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's even more messed up over here. We don't even get Raw in full-just an hour of highlights. It's even worse than Bottomline. And it comes on at the most inopportune times, like 6pm. So I really have to rely on downloads.
> 
> We get Smackdown in full...on cable.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


where about's are you jac?

so annoying that we can't get the wwe network until the end of the year as well.... its called the 'worldWideWeb' for a reason people..... I signed up not realising it isn't available for NZ on my laptop and now it is just a huge tease cos I can see the 'homepage' but can't do anything - thank god they haven't tried to charge me for signing up or I would be real :cuss:


----------



## midnightmischief

yay saw the back stage promo... roman looks so hot with his hair like that. cant wait to see what they catch on their 'hunting' trip lol - purposely have avoided any clips on the web this time lol


----------



## Deptford

Where are you midnight?

That is weird. WWE so scandalous >.>


----------



## Coyotex

ok so i just watched more videos of dean/moxley in action..i watched rollins before so i knew of his greatness, i would see a lot of dean hate on the forum but i couldn't exactly defend ambrose because i only seen him in the shield(while he is good he didn't stand out like the other 2) but i must say im a fan now well a bigger one after watching the vids..hes starting to show more signs of his pass self in the shield not only that but he isn't just a comedic crazy act i initially thought but more so a real twisted sinister individual and if its one thing i love is a sick son of a bitch

i can see what all of you are talking about now although he appears a little more comedic now the sadistic side is just waiting to be unleashed


----------



## TheVipersGirl

10 Year Olds interview wrestling star WWE Seth Rollins
http://hooplanow.com/subject/life/entertainment/video-cedar-rapids-10-year-olds-interview-wrestling-star-wwe-wrestler-seth-rollins-is-just-a-nice-iowa-boy-20140227#axzz2ufz07IAT
_John and Luke Efting of Cedar Rapids just discovered they have something in common with WWE wrestler Seth Rollins.

They all get nervous.

"I get butterflies before all my matches. You know that little feeling in your belly when you get really nervous? It never goes away, even when you get as old as me, it never goes away," Rollins, a native of the tiny town of Buffalo, just southeast of Davenport on the Mississippi, told the boys over the phone on Thursday afternoon.

John and Luke - twin 10 year old professional wrestling fans - had that same “kind of butterflies” feeling while they waited for the phone to ring with Rollins on the other line.

John felt “a little nervous, but it got better once I started talking to him.”

"It just got normal," Luke added.

If normal is talking to one of your idols on the phone while your classmates are taking a math test? Yup. Totally normal.

Along with Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose, Rollins is one third of The Shield, a professional wrestling trio that debuted in 2012.

They are on the ticket Saturday for WWE Live Road to Wrestlemania at the U.S. Cellular Center. The Shield with take on Big Show in a 3 on 1 handicap match. Also wrestling will be Daniel Bryan versus Kane and a six man tag team match with Sheamus and The Usos versus Bray Wyatt and The Wyatt Family.

Growing up in Iowa made him the man he is today, Rollins told the twins.

"I think growing up in this area with the kind of people that live around here, the personality in the region, … made me a little more humble, made me a little more friendly, helped me kind of in my interactions with people," he says. "I really do think growing up in a small town in Iowa was beneficial as far as helping me develop who I was as a person."

Rollins may fight for a living. But, anyone who tells two 10-year-olds: “I got all day for you guys, ask as many questions as you want…” that’s definitely Iowa nice.

To watch the full video of John and Lukes conversation, click on the video tab at the top of this story._


----------



## DGenerationMC

TheVipersGirl said:


> 10 Year Olds interview wrestling star WWE Seth Rollins
> http://hooplanow.com/subject/life/entertainment/video-cedar-rapids-10-year-olds-interview-wrestling-star-wwe-wrestler-seth-rollins-is-just-a-nice-iowa-boy-20140227#axzz2ufz07IAT
> _John and Luke Efting of Cedar Rapids just discovered they have something in common with WWE wrestler Seth Rollins.
> 
> They all get nervous.
> 
> "I get butterflies before all my matches. You know that little feeling in your belly when you get really nervous? It never goes away, even when you get as old as me, it never goes away," Rollins, a native of the tiny town of Buffalo, just southeast of Davenport on the Mississippi, told the boys over the phone on Thursday afternoon.
> 
> John and Luke - twin 10 year old professional wrestling fans - had that same “kind of butterflies” feeling while they waited for the phone to ring with Rollins on the other line.
> 
> John felt “a little nervous, but it got better once I started talking to him.”
> 
> "It just got normal," Luke added.
> 
> If normal is talking to one of your idols on the phone while your classmates are taking a math test? Yup. Totally normal.
> 
> Along with Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose, Rollins is one third of The Shield, a professional wrestling trio that debuted in 2012.
> 
> They are on the ticket Saturday for WWE Live Road to Wrestlemania at the U.S. Cellular Center. The Shield with take on Big Show in a 3 on 1 handicap match. Also wrestling will be Daniel Bryan versus Kane and a six man tag team match with Sheamus and The Usos versus Bray Wyatt and The Wyatt Family.
> 
> Growing up in Iowa made him the man he is today, Rollins told the twins.
> 
> "I think growing up in this area with the kind of people that live around here, the personality in the region, … made me a little more humble, made me a little more friendly, helped me kind of in my interactions with people," he says. "I really do think growing up in a small town in Iowa was beneficial as far as helping me develop who I was as a person."
> 
> Rollins may fight for a living. But, anyone who tells two 10-year-olds: “I got all day for you guys, ask as many questions as you want…” that’s definitely Iowa nice.
> 
> To watch the full video of John and Lukes conversation, click on the video tab at the top of this story._


*5 minutes prior to the interview*










:lmao


----------



## midnightmischief

Deptford said:


> Where are you midnight?
> 
> That is weird. WWE so scandalous >.>


New Zealand


----------



## JacqSparrow

midnightmischief said:


> where about's are you jac?
> 
> so annoying that we can't get the wwe network until the end of the year as well.... its called the 'worldWideWeb' for a reason people..... I signed up not realising it isn't available for NZ on my laptop and now it is just a huge tease cos I can see the 'homepage' but can't do anything - thank god they haven't tried to charge me for signing up or I would be real :cuss:



I'm in the Philippines. 

Yikes. Prejudice!! Tsk, yeah, they better not charge you.

I would actually love to make a pilgrimage to NZ one day as an LOTR fan...




Coyotex said:


> ok so i just watched more videos of dean/moxley in action..i watched rollins before so i knew of his greatness, i would see a lot of dean hate on the forum but i couldn't exactly defend ambrose because i only seen him in the shield(while he is good he didn't stand out like the other 2) but i must say im a fan now well a bigger one after watching the vids..hes starting to show more signs of his pass self in the shield not only that but he isn't just a comedic crazy act i initially thought but more so a real twisted sinister individual and if its one thing i love is a sick son of a bitch
> 
> i can see what all of you are talking about now although he appears a little more comedic now the sadistic side is just waiting to be unleashed


Converts! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> Punk leaving went like this for me
> First 3 days - NOO PUNK COME BACK!! IT'S A WORK RIGHT?!! *plays Punk montages on repeat
> next week - you know what? good for him. Whatever makes him happy.
> next week - dude, fuck this guy..
> 
> 
> That's why heel Punk works because he genuinely is a piece of shit. And I'm cool with that, I don't mind people who are pricks and actually express their annoyance with everything but when he left he made it personal to the fans. I have no idea why they would even want him back at this point.
> 
> People complain about Lesnar and Batista just coming back for their big paychecks but forget the fact that if Punk came back that is exactly what he would be doing bc it's clear he just doesn't give a shit otherwise now.
> 
> I'll still always love Punk for the work he did while he actually cared, but I don't think I even want him back anymore. That's why i don't get these Punk chants.


I know people will hate me for this, but I never really cared about Punk. Yes he has amazing ring skills, yes he has amazing mic skills ,but I never cared about his character, nor the storylines he was in. The one time I cared was when he did his pipebomb thingy. He did look worn out and he obviously didn't care anymore the last couple of months. So when he left I was like "meh good for him" while my bf was like "this is the end of wwe as we know it" fpalm. And I don't know if this is true or not, but I heard Punk left because Triple H wanted to have a match with him at wm XXX instead of giving him one last title run.



midnightmischief said:


> omg saw this on tumblr and now my stomach is sore from laughing so much. I can totally see something like this happening...
> 
> :lol:lol:lol
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Seth walked into the darkened hotel room, which was lit only by the bluish flickering of the television. Roman was stretched out on the couch-bed in the room, tapping away at his iPad. Dean was sitting in bed with the covers pulled up to his waist, propped against the headboard with a massive pile of pillows.
> 
> "What’s up, guys?" Seth said absently, flopping down on the second bed. Roman quietly replied with a "hey" but didn’t take his eyes off the iPad. Dean, meanwhile, said nothing and continued staring straight ahead— eyes locked on the television screen, which was playing softly. Seth rolled onto his stomach and flicked his key card at Dean, hitting him in the arm.
> 
> "What’s the matter with you, Ambrose? Can’t say hey to your teammate now, you a-hole?" Seth said teasingly. Dean still didn’t reply. That’s when Seth noticed that Dean’s face was shiny and streaked with wetness.
> 
> Seth sat up and stared a little harder for a second. “Dude…” he said, “Have you been crying?”
> 
> Dean let out a frustrated yell and kicked the covers off of himself, scrambling out of bed angrily and stomping into the bathroom. “I SAID I WASN’T CRYING, DAMNIT!” he yelled as he slammed the bathroom door shut.
> 
> Seth stared in confusion across the room at Roman, who continued to tap away at the screen of his iPod.
> 
> "He’s totally been crying," Roman said absently.
> 
> Seth’s eyes widened and he began giggling uncontrollably. He clapped a hand over his mouth in an attempt to muffle the noise, but all it did was make the laughter come out in snorting little bursts.
> 
> “The Fox and the Hound came on the Disney channel,” Roman continued gleefully, finally turning to look at his friend. “Walked in, found him bawling like a baby. He just stopped right before you came in. Shit’s hilarious, man.”
> 
> "IT’S NOT FUNNY, SHUT UP!" came the muffled yell of Dean from behind the closed bathroom door— followed by the clear sounds of him snuffling and blowing his nose. Seth’s giggles exploded into full-blown shrieking cackles as he fell off the bed from shaking with laughter.
> 
> 
> Ask quackenbuschlight a question#dean ambrose#seth rollins#roman reigns#my writing


I love tumblr but this is












WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, Reigns really got in shape.
> 
> I saw an old picture of him yesterday(around his football days I believe) and he was pretty chunky. Full face and everything lol
> 
> Roman put in some work in the gym for sure.
> That WWE training facility and crossfit are (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww look at chunky Reigns :
> 
> Roman and Dwayne battling the fuck out of those Samoan genes :lol


Chunky Reigns is soo cute :cheer


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, Reigns really got in shape.
> 
> I saw an old picture of him yesterday(around his football days I believe) and he was pretty chunky. Full face and everything lol
> 
> Roman put in some work in the gym for sure.
> That WWE training facility and crossfit are (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww look at chunky Reigns :
> 
> Roman and Dwayne battling the fuck out of those Samoan genes :lol


Shit son, I want whatever he's having. I'll admit he looks real cute here, like damn him and Matt actually look like bros here. I remember seeing a picture of the two of them together with Reigns now in serious shape and I was like "damn, this looks like an advert for some 90 day intense fitness program ala Insanity" - so bitchy :lmao




WynterWarm12 said:


> Crazy what a little weight loss can do for ya.
> Was his fiance with him during his chunky days? Cause that had to be surreal to see the transformation.
> If she was, she had to watch her man get extra fione. I know she wanted to cut some bitches at first :lol
> 
> 
> *And fuck men. They exercise for a week and lose like 15 pounds :side:
> What kind of buttery bullshit is that lol*


Loling so hard at the BIB because its god damn true! I feel like I only have to look at a chocolate cake and I've already gained like 10lbs. Nightmare! :side:


----------



## Deptford

AHhhhhhhhhh the dirtsheet say Punks is to come back 
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: 

Idk if true or not. I don't want to believe! It's too soon to be crushed again! 

@Bunny I feel you. I can see how people wouldn't find Punk to be appealing. I personally don't like his face character but his ring psychology is one of the best in the world so I'll take it.
But heel Punk is on another level. I could talk for days about the dimensions to some of his heel characters  

But to each their own. I don't like Reigns  
jkjkjkjk


----------



## Deptford

good lord, this dude really is like my ex that I still have a crush on. Just yesterday I was talking shit about him saying I didn't want him back and that's just _clearly_ untrue.
:lmao


----------



## Wynter

I don't know which I want to see more: The mark out/meltdown this site would have if Punk came back or the disappointment when he doesn't show up :lol

I wasn't watching wrestling during Punk's prime so I'm indifferent about this whole situation.

Well....except for that big fuck you I gave him for leaving before giving me my damn Ambrose vs Punk feud 


Better not let Ambrose hear that Dept. Thinking about Punk while with him? For shame.


----------



## CALΔMITY

On man...

It probably won't happen, but I just imagined Dean taking over the mic at any CM Punk chants like Seth did. Oh god just imagining the shit Dean could improv up to get heat from the crowd. 

:banderas

Being Chicago and all, and knowing that they plan to hijack the show, it wouldn't surprise me if WWE gave the okay for certain individuals like Ambrose and/or Rollins to talk some shit back.

Who knows, maybe all of these house shows were preparation for laying the verbal smackdown at Chicago. I'm just thinking how badass it would be IF Dean were to take over the mic when it wasn't planned.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> good lord, this dude really is like my ex that I still have a crush on. Just yesterday I was talking shit about him saying I didn't want him back and that's just _clearly_ untrue.
> :lmao


:lmao I think Punk has that effect on a lot of people, myself included.

I wouldn't put too much stake in the dirtsheets though. Just yesterday (I think), they were reporting that Punk was clearly done with the company, soooo....

The geeky and adorable hotness that is Seth Rollins:


























--> Rocking that Gryffindor shirt. As if I needed any more reason to ask that man to please marry me.

Oh alright, let's throw some Dean in:


----------



## Deptford

I definitely want Dean to talk shit. All that good sweet sexy ass shit. 

:lol I'm just watching the SD promo and Dean is wearing his hoody jacket again I think (It's dark as usual) 
It just seems like Dean started putting on more stuff_* solely*_ because Reigns was getting more attention. :lmao 
I have never seen a bigger baby in my life :


----------



## Wynter

Seth is just the cutest dork for real.
I don't know if he likes being called adorable, but man, he's freaking adorable :lol

It's like I want to hug and cuddle him, but also corrupt him and do so many dirty things :


And psh, Team Slytherin all day err day. How dare he rock that Gryffindor shirt :no:


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth is just the cutest dork for real.
> I don't know if he likes being called adorable, but man, he's freaking adorable :lol
> 
> It's like I want to hug and cuddle him, but also corrupt him and do so many dirty things :
> 
> 
> And psh, Team Slytherin all day err day. How dare he rock that Gryffindor shirt :no:


I doubt the attention whore cares what we call him...as long we write more fanfic for him to read 

Aww, come on, red is totally his color  And he's the most Gryffindor of the three of them anyway.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Let me add to your Rollins collection Sparrow.



















Okay now for some Roman.









Look at him spread them legs. He's ready for you Seth.










Now for Dean









I absolutely love this shot of him and the edit of it really adds to the drama of it.









Oh dear...

Brb ladies.


----------



## Wynter

I hope Punk comes back and give Dean his first singles feud :mark:

I would _lose_ my fucking mind lol

But I want a heel Punk though. Or at least an asshole snarky face Punk .
He gotta have some edge to him in a feud with Dean, because I just want them to go at it.
No holding back. Especially during promos.

I would kind of want Dean to slowly get obsessed with Punk as the feud progressed.
Something like a "I'm hell bent on destroying you and fucking up your life" kind of thing.
Plus, Punk would for sure say more than a few things that would piss Dean off.
I'd want Punk to get under Dean's skin; just so he can get crazier and crazier.




Look, Psycho!Dean does it for me, so I'm looking for any excuse for it to come out :side:


Annnnd Cali has officially woken me up.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Let me add to your Rollins collection Sparrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay now for some Roman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at him spread them legs. He's ready for you Seth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for Dean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love this shot of him and the edit of it really adds to the drama of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear...
> 
> Brb ladies.


Roman's really cute when he smiles like that.

And yes, I love that Dean shot too. It's almost cinematic, really.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Let me add to your Rollins collection Sparrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay now for some Roman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at him spread them legs. He's ready for you Seth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for Dean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love this shot of him and the edit of it really adds to the drama of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear...
> 
> Brb ladies.


WOAH there Caly, I haven't even drank my coffee yet.
Thank you anyways, this is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SubZero3:16

So I'm writing. Decides to take a break to come on here to see what's going on, on this most holy day and runs smack dab into these pics. I love you girls so much!!! (and guys)


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Cally here's another great one for the Ambrose collection 










Also.... Some great Ambreigns


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> So I'm writing. Decides to take a break to come on here to see what's going on, on this most holy day and runs smack dab into these pics. I love you girls so much!!! (and guys)


Do you feel inspired, Zero? :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> I hope Punk comes back and give Dean his first singles feud :mark:
> 
> I would _lose_ my fucking mind lol
> 
> But I want a heel Punk though. Or at least an asshole snarky face Punk .
> He gotta have some edge to him in a feud with Dean, because I just want them to go at it.
> No holding back. Especially during promos.
> 
> I would kind of want Dean to slowly get obsessed with Punk as the feud progressed.
> Something like a "I'm hell bent on destroying you and fucking up your life" kind of thing.
> Plus, Punk would for sure say more than a few things that would piss Dean off.
> I'd want Punk to get under Dean's skin; just so he can get crazier and crazier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, Psycho!Dean does it for me, so I'm looking for any excuse for it to come out :side:
> 
> 
> Annnnd Cali has officially woken me up.


Glad I could help you out there, gurl. :ambrose3

Anyways, yeah, the only way I can picture Punk coming back would be for Ambrose. For the short amount of time in which they feuded it had such great potential. You could tell that, as burnt out as he was, Punk really enjoyed working with Ambrose. I dream of the day those two feud again.



JacqSparrow said:


> Roman's really cute when he smiles like that.
> 
> And yes, I love that Dean shot too. It's almost cinematic, really.


Roman's smiles are adorable. 

Yeah that shot of Dean really does look like something on the front of a movie poster. There's such an intense mood to it.



DareDevil said:


> WOAH there Caly, I haven't even drank my coffee yet.
> Thank you anyways, this is greatly appreciated.







SubZero3:16 said:


> So I'm writing. Decides to take a break to come on here to see what's going on, on this most holy day and runs smack dab into these pics. I love you girls so much!!! (and guys)


Love you too, chica. Any day in which Zero is writing is a great day!



tylermoxreigns said:


> Cally here's another great one for the Ambrose collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also.... Some great Ambreigns


Much appreciated.


----------



## DareDevil

tylermoxreigns said:


> Cally here's another great one for the Ambrose collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also.... Some great Ambreigns


ARMS!! :yum:


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> Do you feel inspired, Zero? :lol


Maybe  Wrote a rolleigns oneshot yesterday. Quite liked it actually.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Y'all have probably seen this already, but I just saw it for the first time now. Roman is such a gentleman being willing to hold that chick's purse and all. :lol

Summer Rae: "Wait, y'all use a chair to get in?"
Dean and Seth: "Shut up!"

:banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Y'all have probably seen this already, but I just saw it for the first time now. Roman is such a gentleman being willing to hold that chick's purse and all. :lol
> 
> Summer Rae: "Wait, y'all use a chair to get in?"
> Dean and Seth: "Shut up!"
> 
> :banderas


That's right. Shut up! No one makes fun of Dean's and Seth's Romie.


----------



## Wynter

I need a gif of Roman coming down the stairs last Raw.
never seen someone concentrate on each step so hard before :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> I need a gif of Roman coming down the stairs last Raw.
> never seen someone concentrate on each step so hard before :lol


:lol I know it was like he was thinking " these stairs will not defeat me. these stairs will not defeat me." Maybe it was the way how the lighting fell that made it difficult for him to see them especially when people got their hands infront your face. But I was like boy this is like a Randy Orton entrance. :lol


----------



## Wynter

Zero, tell me how I'm reading a one shot and I'm all like "yaaaaaaaas" while im reading, but then I pause, go "wait a second", scroll back up to the top and sure enough it's your ass :lol

I don't even know how I knew it was your writing. 

Smh, on the day of the Holy Pastor Wyatt, I'm reading filth and thinking even filthier :no:

Too early to be sinning


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> AHhhhhhhhhh the dirtsheet say Punks is to come back
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Idk if true or not. I don't want to believe! It's too soon to be crushed again!
> 
> @Bunny I feel you. I can see how people wouldn't find Punk to be appealing. I personally don't like his face character but his ring psychology is one of the best in the world so I'll take it.
> But heel Punk is on another level. I could talk for days about the dimensions to some of his heel characters
> 
> But to each their own. I don't like Reigns
> jkjkjkjk


I did like him when he did the pipebomb thing, but for the rest meh.. Still would love to see him feud against Ambrose though :mark:



Calahart said:


> Let me add to your Rollins collection Sparrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay now for some Roman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at him spread them legs. He's ready for you Seth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for Dean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love this shot of him and the edit of it really adds to the drama of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear...
> 
> Brb ladies.


Dammit Caly I spilled my soup because of these :cuss: :lol



Calahart said:


> Y'all have probably seen this already, but I just saw it for the first time now. Roman is such a gentleman being willing to hold that chick's purse and all. :lol
> 
> Summer Rae: "Wait, y'all use a chair to get in?"
> Dean and Seth: "Shut up!"
> 
> :banderas


Love this video :lol they should make more of these, Rommie being a gentlemen and all :dance


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Zero, tell me how I'm reading a one shot and I'm all like "yaaaaaaaas" while im reading, but then I pause, go "wait a second", scroll back up to the top and sure enough it's your ass :lol
> 
> I don't even know how I knew it was your writing.
> 
> Smh, on the day of the Holy Pastor Wyatt, I'm reading filth and thinking even filthier :no:
> 
> Too early to be sinning


LOL! I guess you know my writing style. I think you need to go to church and let Pastor Wyatt wash away your sins with his holy water.

Oh btw, Wynter I saw this and instantly thought of you. Seems like someone else wants your man!



Spoiler: wynter's gonna cut a bitch


----------



## TheVipersGirl

JacqSparrow said:


> :lmao I think Punk has that effect on a lot of people, myself included.
> 
> I wouldn't put too much stake in the dirtsheets though. Just yesterday (I think), they were reporting that Punk was clearly done with the company, soooo....
> 
> The geeky and adorable hotness that is Seth Rollins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --> Rocking that Gryffindor shirt. As if I needed any more reason to ask that man to please marry me.
> 
> Oh alright, let's throw some Dean in:


can he please wear that hat and that gryffindor shirt again? love that he's a potter fan as well. yes!:ex:


----------



## Wynter

Girrrrrl im so turned on by that I can't even be mad :lmao
wooo! it's like that bitch was in my head 










no seriously, these other hoes betta back they asses up off my man. 
I laid claim on that one :side:


----------



## Deptford

SubZero3:16 said:


> So I'm writing. Decides to take a break to come on here to see what's going on, on this most holy day and runs smack dab into these pics. I love you girls so much!!! *(and guys)*


:lmao it's not even time to go to church yet and this thread is TURNT UP on this sacred day 

aww Zero remembered me!!


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Maybe  Wrote a rolleigns oneshot yesterday. Quite liked it actually.



I saw *ahem*. I like the last part the most 




Calahart said:


> Y'all have probably seen this already, but I just saw it for the first time now. Roman is such a gentleman being willing to hold that chick's purse and all. :lol
> 
> Summer Rae: "Wait, y'all use a chair to get in?"
> Dean and Seth: "Shut up!"
> 
> :banderas


:agree: Chivalry=not dead...just taken.

:lol They understand the realness of his struggle with the barricade




WynterWarm12 said:


> I need a gif of Roman coming down the stairs last Raw.
> never seen someone concentrate on each step so hard before :lol


For a guy who's so graceful most of the time, he sure worries about tripping a lot.




TheVipersGirl said:


> can he please wear that hat and that gryffindor shirt again? love that he's a potter fan as well. yes!:ex:


Him being a Potter fan was totally the thing that got my attention  Sorry Dean, but this right here is why Sethie will always be first in my heart

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> :lmao it's not even time to go to church yet and this thread is TURNT UP on this sacred day
> 
> aww Zero remembered me!!


I always remember you sweetie, you're too cute *smooches*


----------



## DareDevil

Talking about Harry Potter,
Seth: Hufflepuff
Dean: Slytherin 
Roman: Gryffindor


----------



## Deptford

Calahart said:


> Y'all have probably seen this already, but I just saw it for the first time now. Roman is such a gentleman being willing to hold that chick's purse and all. :lol
> 
> Summer Rae: "Wait, y'all use a chair to get in?"
> Dean and Seth: "Shut up!"
> 
> :banderas


:lol they know TOO much about that barricade. Love how Ambrose is casually explaining all the oddities of it at the beginning. 


SubZero3:16 said:


> I always remember you sweetie, you're too cute *smooches*



:cheer


----------



## SóniaPortugal

DareDevil said:


> Talking about Harry Potter,
> Seth: Hufflepuff
> Dean: Slytherin
> Roman: Gryffindor


I agree with you :agree:

And this explains my feelings towards Dean, Seth and Roman 

I am a Slytherin :cool2 (Pottermore)


----------



## DareDevil

Yeah, at first I thought Seth will fit on Ravenclaw but nahhh, all the cuties are on Hufflepuff.
Oh see what I did there? Of putting Dean on Slytherin and Roman on Gryffindor? 
I am on Ravenclaw sorry, gotta be where the smart people are.


----------



## CALΔMITY

...so I uh drew Seth in a little pose. And then I decided to color it. :argh:


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> ...so I uh drew Seth in a little pose. And then I decided to color it. :argh:


:faint: CALYY!! Omg


----------



## Deptford

Caly you are amazing!!! 



DareDevil said:


> Yeah, at first I thought Seth will fit on Ravenclaw but nahhh, all the cuties are on Hufflepuff.
> Oh see what I did there? Of putting Dean on Slytherin and Roman on Gryffindor?
> I am on Ravenclaw sorry, gotta be where the smart people are.


(Y) on the list, Vicky. 

Since we're on teh topic, I think I'm Slytherin in nature


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> ...so I uh drew Seth in a little pose. And then I decided to color it. :argh:


Umm, wow :clap :clap

Think you need to draw the bottom half tho


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Umm, wow :clap :clap
> 
> Think you need to draw the bottom half tho


Maybe I will. Maybe. :side:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> ...so I uh drew Seth in a little pose. And then I decided to color it. :argh:


Damn Cally, this is really awesome. The hair and face are particularly sweet
Keep all this artwork coming its badass. 

(if you ever draw anything pg send that shit to WWE because they pick a lot of stuff to showcase on the app)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Thanks guys. 

I occasionally tag my stuff with #WWEFanArt in the hopes that it will get picked up. I just kinda figure that even some of my harmless stuff isn't what they look for in the app. Won't stop me, though. Maybe someday they'll showcase somethin of mine.


----------



## Deptford

If they're not looking for stuff like yours, Caly, they aren't looking for the right stuff  
Seriously though, it has a really good vibe to it, I think it's great fan art for WWE to showcase. I'm almost positive they will eventually. 


On a side note do you guys wanna know what my theme music would be if I ever got to train and become a wrestler?? 
Fast forward to 2:30 and I would let it run to about 4:00 
I want a long and slow entrance 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efsUakRY2IQ 

Do you guys have any music picked out?  :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Thanks Deptford. 

Yeah that's an awesome song. I have a few songs I'd use as a wrestling theme, but I'd most likely shoot for this one.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Calahart said:


>


I... I just... this...

*brain collapses*


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> If they're not looking for stuff like yours, Caly, they aren't looking for the right stuff
> Seriously though, it has a really good vibe to it, I think it's great fan art for WWE to showcase. I'm almost positive they will eventually.
> 
> 
> On a side note do you guys wanna know what my theme music would be if I ever got to train and become a wrestler??
> Fast forward to 2:30 and I would let it run to about 4:00
> I want a long and slow entrance
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efsUakRY2IQ
> 
> Do you guys have any music picked out?  :lol


Mine would be: Applause - Lady Gaga ( I live for the applause!)

Ruff Ryders Anthem - DMX

Bad Girls - M.I.A.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Whenever I think about myself in the WWE it's never as a wrestler as much as it is more of a manager's role. And managers rarely if ever have their own themes, but the one I always come back to is Short Change Hero by The Heavy.

Starting from the drop at 1:25, but maybe with the bit before it used for the first debut...

I've put a lot of thought into this.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Whenever I think about myself in the WWE it's never as a wrestler as much as it is more of a manager's role. And managers rarely if ever have their own themes, but the one I always come back to is Short Change Hero by The Heavy.


Yeah I really can't see myself as a wrestler. I'm too delicate for that ish. A manager is good tho because I'm great at running my mouth :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'm oddly torn about occasionally imagining myself as a manager. I'm not the best speaker (hi, annoying speech impediment) but there are a few times I've been in front of a crowd and something like adrenaline just carries me through it and I'm able to knock it out of the park when I thought I'd be terrible at it.

So *shrug* It's a pipe dream either way.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I actually think I'd be a terrible wrestler. I know how to put on a mean headlock, but that's about it. :lol However, in just a purely what-if type of situation I'd say I'd be more well-suited as a wrestler than a manager.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Loved reading this fan account from Cedar Rapids House Show last night, especially the BIB



> Kofi Kingston & Big Show vs. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns w/Dean Ambrose
> Was advertised locally as Big Show vs The Shield in a handicap match. Kofi comes out to cheer, followed by Show to even louder cheers. Shield comes down the stairs through the Arena. Pretty decent Roman Reigns chant followed by boo's. People seem to really be taking to Reigns.
> 
> Same as the tag match earlier, the heels control most of the match keeping Big Show from getting tagged in. Ambrose was being the crazy person he is trying to grab chairs to hit people and attacking his teammates opponets. Rollins and Reigns both chew him out and try to tell him to stop. Show eventually gets the hot tag and ends up winning with a chokeslam on Rollins. Faces leave. Wyatts sound bite hits.
> *
> We get treated to a Shield/Wyatts face off. The crowd just went nuts, everyone was on their feet. It was insane how the guys who were just getting boo'd like crazy a little bit ago were now the super over babyfaces fighting The Wyatts. Shield cleans house, the crowd eats it up. Shield celebrate to end the segment.*


----------



## Deptford

I've lead sang and played guitar for various bands and now I DJ so I got over stage fright when I was like 15 lol. I actually quite enjoy the stage. It's like whatever you do becomes everyone else's reality and you just have control to show them whatever you want to. The stage is so fucking cool once you get use to it. But i def. understand stage fright. It's funny because in just normal social situations I'm usually scared as fuck just like making small talk but at times when other people get nervous like when they have a microphone or they know everyone is watching them is like when I thrive :lol 

I think it's something messed up with my adrenaline + addictive behavioral problems and whatnot. 

Anyways, my dad use to do MMA so I train with him every so often when his work schedule permits but I'm still not in good cardio shape and the whole "I'm 22 and never had a job before so I'm praying for a minimum wage paying job to call me back " thing has got me stuck in reality pretty hard. I wouldn't have the finances to pay for anything  
You always hear about all the indie darlings going to wrestling school for like 20 bucks a week or something but that shit's expensive. At least it is in the south.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I still remember when I was like 14 (I think) and had to stand up in front of my class to give a presentation of some kind in English. I got about 2 lines into it before my teacher told me to sit down because I was apparently very visibly on the verge of some kind of nervous breakdown.

But then there's more recently when I had to make a speech and do improv in front of a room full of people and did it without slipping up once.

So who the hell knows with me.

Even if it was a consistent thing how I react to speaking in front of crowds, I'd still never be able to actually be any kind of wrestling manager because I'm pretty sure they don't offer training schools just for that aspect of it, you have to be an in-ring performer too and I'm not cut out for that shit one little bit. Plus I can't afford any training if it was available, plus I'm a 22 year old guy from England. Hardly high-profile manager material, let's be honest.


----------



## Deptford

Yeah nerves are odd things. At first I was like fuck it then I started to realize the gravity of situations and got nervous then I was able to analyze it and handle it then I got familiar with it then I like started to "strive" in it. At least for me, it's what I would consider to be striving. lol. 

I'm loving how 22 makes you just sit back at your dreams and be like "Yeahhhh.. I can't do that. Real life has started and stuff ugh." :side:


I need to go listen to yall's songs 8*D
We should all make a stable of managers and bring managers back as a thing :cool2

I WANT BUNNY TO POST SHE SAID SHE WAS GOING TO WRESTLE I THINK
We can all be Bunny's managers :dance


----------



## SubZero3:16

Stage fright is a big one for me. Only if i don't know what I'm doing. :lol

If it's a topic that I know about well you would have to get me to shut up :lol

People say that I'm funny and I do find that people tend to gravitate towards me once they get to know me. My workmates say that I'm bubbly. I say that my sparkling personality has them all blinded (yeah I pretty much suck at that modesty thing) and I'm really not that nice of a person. I mean I don't go out my way to do anything mean cause it's just not mea but I don't go out my way to be nice either.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Deptford said:


> I'm loving how 22 makes you just sit back at your dreams and be like "Yeahhhh.. I can't do that. Real life has started and stuff ugh." :side:


I look at is as "one unrealistic pipe dream ambition at a time" personally. I already have becoming some kind of published/produced/professional writer as my main unrealistic pipe dream ambition, so adding being a WWE manager to that list is just idiocy.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Dean Ambrose crazy that do not care about anything else but attacking other people is coming :ex: :cheer :dance


----------



## Deptford

Reservoir Angel said:


> I look at is as "one unrealistic pipe dream ambition at a time" personally. I already have becoming some kind of published/produced/professional writer as my main unrealistic pipe dream ambition, so adding being a WWE manager to that list is just idiocy.


I want all the idiotic dreams I can have. Rationality comes afterwards. Oh man, I can't keep up with all my ambitions taking over the things I should be thinking of. Yeah, right now I'm doing the whole music thing and that takes up too much time as it is. 

Caly sig says little dreamer I am little dreamer


----------



## Set For Seth

First post lol.

Anyways, I only joined this forum so I can join this thread and proudly shout to the world that I am a slut for Seth Rollins. He's always been the hottest one for me, but that EC match, ooooh he made me feeling emotions, deeper than I ever dreamed of. #unf


----------



## CALΔMITY

Set For Seth said:


> First post lol.
> 
> Anyways, I only joined this forum so I can join this thread and proudly shout to the world that I am a slut for Seth Rollins. He's always been the hottest one for me, but that EC match, ooooh he made me feeling emotions, deeper than I ever dreamed of. #unf


I applaud your blatant thirst. Welcome to the shield thread.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Set For Seth said:


> First post lol.
> 
> Anyways, I only joined this forum so I can join this thread and proudly shout to the world that I am a slut for Seth Rollins. He's always been the hottest one for me, but that EC match, ooooh he made me feeling emotions, deeper than I ever dreamed of. #unf


I think I kinda like you already.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Set For Seth said:


> First post lol.
> 
> Anyways, I only joined this forum so I can join this thread and proudly shout to the world that I am a slut for Seth Rollins. He's always been the hottest one for me, but that EC match, ooooh he made me feeling emotions, deeper than I ever dreamed of. #unf


I applaud the thirst on display but I have the first ride on Seth's dick reserved, thank you very much. If he has anything left afterwards, he's all yours. Though I make no promises in that regard; I'm quite the enthusiastic bottom.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Set For Seth said:


> First post lol.
> 
> Anyways, I only joined this forum so I can join this thread and proudly shout to the world that I am a slut for Seth Rollins. He's always been the hottest one for me, but that EC match, ooooh he made me feeling emotions, deeper than I ever dreamed of. #unf













Welcome to the dark side
You'll fit in perfectly. 

Here's some Seth for your viewing pleasure


----------



## Set For Seth

I've been lurking in this threads since Part 1 so I know I will fit perfectly with you guys. Just like Sethie's you-know-what in my you-know-where. :yum::yum::yum::yum:

_Idk why they wont lemme post gifs when I just posted one lol_


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Let's see if we can build this timeline.

How he starts off:










When we get alone together:










When I get on my knees to go to work on him:










And the aftermath of it all:










...

... I think this thread has finally broken the mask of British sexual repression. Bravo, you have no sense of the horrors you have unwittingly unleashed by setting my slutty side free.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Let's see if we can build this timeline.
> 
> How he starts off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we get alone together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I get on my knees to go to work on him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the aftermath of it all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ... I think this thread has finally broken the mask of British sexual repression. Bravo, you have no sense of the horrors you have unwittingly unleashed by setting my slutty side free.


Yay!!! :cheer :cheer

You were such an uptight thing in the beginning too. I'm so glad your progress has come so far.

Oh yeah Set for Seth, Angel has first dibs on Seth, so y'all have to play nice. Besides when Roman wants his bf back there ain't nothing you two can do about it.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Reservoir Angel said:


> Let's see if we can build this timeline.
> 
> How he starts off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we get alone together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I get on my knees to go to work on him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the aftermath of it all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ... I think this thread has finally broken the mask of British sexual repression. Bravo, you have no sense of the horrors you have unwittingly unleashed by setting my slutty side free.


Thank you for putting these in more of a coherent order Reservoir. Much appreciated :lmao  :ex:


----------



## Set For Seth

@Reservoir: The post is too beautiful for words that I was just going to post a gif of Mariah Carey throwing glitters on someone, but I can't, so just visualize it lol.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yay!!! :cheer :cheer
> 
> You were such an uptight thing in the beginning too. I'm so glad your progress has come so far.
> 
> Oh yeah Set for Seth, Angel has first dibs on Seth, so y'all have to play nice. Besides when Roman wants his bf back there ain't nothing you two can do about it.


Yeah, I remember when I first wandered into the Shield thread a few iterations ago. I was so shocked that it was... like this. I tried so hard to keep to only discussing the actual wrestling. How far I've come. :woolcock

And I have no problem with Roman taking Seth... provided I'm given a front row seat to the show. Becaue, you know...


----------



## CALΔMITY

I take a break from drawing and I come back to some rather delicious seth pics. Now I know how zero felt earlier. :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Calahart said:


> I take a break from drawing and I come back to some rather delicious seth pics.


On behalf of us all, and because this gif is too wtf to not use:


----------



## CALΔMITY

WTF indeed! :lmao


----------



## Set For Seth

Does anyone have a gif of Seth escaping Luke's german suplex on EC? I'm searching on tumblr and I can't find it.


----------



## Deptford

Reservoir Angel said:


> Let's see if we can build this timeline.
> 
> How he starts off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we get alone together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I get on my knees to go to work on him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the aftermath of it all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ... I think this thread has finally broken the mask of British sexual repression. Bravo, you have no sense of the horrors you have unwittingly unleashed by setting my slutty side free.


You have just written a masterpiece :faint: 


Oh hey new girl welcome to the dark parts of WF!!!!!! :dance:dance
:abed


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Set For Seth said:


> Does anyone have a gif of Seth escaping Luke's german suplex on EC? I'm searching on tumblr and I can't find it.


Ask and ye shall receive, Padawan:


----------



## What A Maneuver

tylermoxreigns said:


> Here's some Seth for your viewing pleasure


I always thought this was such a hot shot of Seth. When the shield first showed up, I thought he was without question the hottest member. And then Dean did just a couple months later practically did a magic spell on me.










And suddenly I was under his spell. It's weird. I don't even know how it happened! Damn that man and his hypnosis.


----------



## SubZero3:16

What A Maneuver said:


> I always thought this was such a hot shot of Seth. When the shield first showed up, I thought he was without question the hottest member. And then Dean did just a couple months later practically did a magic spell on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And suddenly I was under his spell. It's weird. I don't even know how it happened! Damn that man and his hypnosis.


Man, I never noticed how large Dean's fingers are until now :hayden3


----------



## What A Maneuver

SubZero3:16 said:


> Man, I never noticed how large Dean's fingers are until now :hayden3


Oh man, why did you have to point that out? :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Man, I never noticed how large Dean's fingers are until now :hayden3


have you seen how thick his fingers are the closer you get to the knuckle though..... 

just gonna leave that out there.


#IHaveAThingForHands
#OneOfTheFirstThingsILookAtOnAGuy

and when he closes his first
(massive)
especially compared to seth's girly clenched fist (sorry not sorry)


----------



## DareDevil

Set For Seth said:


> Does anyone have a gif of Seth escaping Luke's german suplex on EC? I'm searching on tumblr and I can't find it.


OH!!! You're New!!!:ex:
Welcome to The Shield thread and god have mercy on your soul. :side:

As for the gif, I think it was posted a few pages back.

Edit: Never mind, you already got it, thank you Angel.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> have you seen how thick his fingers are the closer you get to the knuckle though.....
> 
> just gonna leave that out there.
> 
> 
> #IHaveAThingForHands
> #OneOfTheFirstThingsILookAtOnAGuy
> 
> and when he closes his first
> (massive)
> especially compared to seth's girly clenched fist (sorry not sorry)


Dean has nice fingers, so does Roman. Some guys hands are straight up ugly :no:

Poor Sethie, but he has the nicest ass out of all of them so he shouldn't complain……………………………….. well I didn't make it any better did I :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

DAT SPEAR TO HARPER
Ambrose going straight for Bray
HYPED LIKE A MOTHER :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean has nice fingers, so does Roman. Some guys hands are straight up ugly :no:
> 
> Poor Sethie, but he has the nicest ass out of all of them so he shouldn't complain……………………………….. well I didn't make it any better did I :lol


Dean really does have nice hands.



























Those hands can stroke my kitty any day.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Poor Sethie, but he has the nicest ass out of all of them so he shouldn't complain……………………………….. well I didn't make it any better did I :lol


That he does, m'colleague.

Plus I'm fine with Seth having a smaller fist. Makes it easier to... I'm gonna stop, actually.


----------



## Deptford

Calahart said:


> mblr.com/df03dbb1d58df6e1190346332c4b447d/tumblr_mp4wdm61rt1socuwlo4_500.png[/IMG]


:lol Dean's hands are barrely in that picture, Caly. I think we all know why you really posted this one :yum:


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> :lol Dean's hands are barrely in that picture, Caly. I think we all know why you really posted this one :yum:


What hands?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> Those hands can stroke my kitty any day.


:faint::faint::faint:
:lol:lol:lol










I feel you Cally, I feel you :agree::agree::agree:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Imagine, I post one innocent comment and look what happens :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> ...so I uh drew Seth in a little pose. And then I decided to color it. :argh:


looks amazing as always 












Deptford said:


> If they're not looking for stuff like yours, Caly, they aren't looking for the right stuff
> Seriously though, it has a really good vibe to it, I think it's great fan art for WWE to showcase. I'm almost positive they will eventually.
> 
> 
> On a side note do you guys wanna know what my theme music would be if I ever got to train and become a wrestler??
> Fast forward to 2:30 and I would let it run to about 4:00
> I want a long and slow entrance
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efsUakRY2IQ
> 
> Do you guys have any music picked out?  :lol


This will be mine skip the intro though, I don't want to be the typical barbie doll arm candy I want to be something darker.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52xoRLh2dWw



Set For Seth said:


> First post lol.
> 
> Anyways, I only joined this forum so I can join this thread and proudly shout to the world that I am a slut for Seth Rollins. He's always been the hottest one for me, but that EC match, ooooh he made me feeling emotions, deeper than I ever dreamed of. #unf














Calahart said:


> Dean really does have nice hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those hands can stroke my kitty any day.


----------



## Deptford

omg Bunnnnnnnnnnny <3 Industrial + house + fastbreak + pre-witch shit!!
really just dark stuff in general. 
mine is doom


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

JacqSparrow said:


> :lmao I think Punk has that effect on a lot of people, myself included.
> 
> I wouldn't put too much stake in the dirtsheets though. Just yesterday (I think), they were reporting that Punk was clearly done with the company, soooo....
> 
> The geeky and adorable hotness that is Seth Rollins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --> Rocking that Gryffindor shirt. As if I needed any more reason to ask that man to please marry me.
> 
> Oh alright, let's throw some Dean in:




oh my....


seth wearing a hat.....



makes my ass go up in the air all on its own













give it to me seff


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> omg Bunnnnnnnnnnny <3 Industrial + house + fastbreak + pre-witch shit!!
> really just dark stuff in general.
> mine is doom


Doom is awesome (Y) Really not down with the house though :side:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Imagine, I post one innocent comment and look what happens :lol


You of all people should know, there is no "innocent" here.

Only the thirst.

:woolcock


----------



## Deptford

I will turn you onto house music yet!
Angel I liked yr song too. Feels really manager-y. 
Zero :lol lady gaga and ruff ryders :lol <3


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>





Spoiler: reaction


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Calahart said:


> Maybe I will. Maybe. :side:




here's something to base your sketch on


----------



## Reservoir Angel

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>





LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> here's something to base your sketch on


Green is one of my favourite colours. :yum:


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> here's something to base your sketch on


Well, I have decided what outfit Seth is wearing when The Shield splits.


----------



## SubZero3:16

This thread tho :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> This thread tho :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


Oh Seth, you weren't saying that last night when Roman had you handcuffed to the bed


----------



## Reservoir Angel

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


Sure you are Seth. Sure you are...


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh Seth, you weren't saying that last night when Roman had you handcuffed to the bed















:woolcock


----------



## Telos

Well... that's enough Internet for today


----------



## tylermoxreigns

No shame at all

Me:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> Well... that's enough Internet for today


Telos come back!
















We'll share Seth with you.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Telos come back!
> 
> We'll share Seth with you.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

wise choice of shorts to wear





thank you se-eth *clap clap clapclapclap*


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Speak for yourself.


You're such a greedy little thing :lol

Okay how about we send Telos Community Dick? Hope he can keep up though.


----------



## TheWFEffect

The WWEApp is ready for the break updated photos on the superstar pages in their single attires.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheWFEffect said:


> The WWEApp is ready for the break updated photos on the superstar pages in their single attires.


ummm…. what did you just say?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> You're such a greedy little thing :lol
> 
> Okay how about we send Telos Community Dick? Hope he can keep up though.


*shrug* I'm very defensive when it comes to my access to exceptionally good cock.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> You're such a greedy little thing :lol
> 
> Okay how about we send Telos Community Dick? Hope he can keep up though.


:lol

This thread sometimes is like...












TheWFEffect said:


> The WWEApp is ready for the break updated photos on the superstar pages in their single attires.





SubZero3:16 said:


> ummm…. what did you just say?


I'm assuming TheWFEffect is referring to the profile pictures that show up in the WWE App










Wouldn't put much stock in it, given plenty of wrestlers have outdated profile pics. Punk still has his look from the previous RTWM, Brodus Clay still has his Funkasaurus look, etc.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

So it seems Roman will be the one keeping the combat gear attire. Can't say I'm surprised, really.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> :lol
> 
> This thread sometimes is like...


and yet you keep on coming back 





> I'm assuming TheWFEffect is referring to the profile pictures that show up in the WWE App


Ahh now this is coherent. Roman's lips in that pic tho :yum:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> So it seems Roman will be the one keeping the combat gear attire. Can't say I'm surprised, really.


Nah. I guess because none of his previous photos really look like him now. He should be walking around in his underwear just like everyone else. He ain't that special.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Roman's lips in that pic tho :yum:


Down girl. Don't make me get the leash.

... god, it's like I'm almost incapable of having a thought this evening that doesn't immediately turn naughty. What kind of monster have I become? :lol


----------



## Wynter

Damn, a bitch go to sleep for a few hours and miss all the thirst and a new whore
 

I don't mind Roman keeping a variation of the gear;especially the pants.

It's all good as long as he rips his top off as he roars in the ring for me sometimes :

Dean...he can just come out naked as the day he was born. 
Cause you know, that's best for business.
I gotta look out for WWE's welfare...purely selfless reasons :side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Down girl. Don't make me get the leash.
> 
> ... god, it's like I'm almost incapable of having a thought this evening that doesn't immediately turn naughty. What kind of monster have I become? :lol


Releasing your inner whore is a beautiful thing :agree:



WynterWarm12 said:


> Damn, a bitch go to sleep for a few hours and miss all the thirst and a new whore
> 
> 
> I don't mind Roman keeping a variation of the gear;especially the pants.
> 
> It's all good as long as he rips his top off as he roars in the ring for me sometimes :
> 
> Dean...he can just come out naked as the day he was born.
> Cause you know, that's best for business.
> I gotta look out for WWE's welfare...purely selfless reasons :side:


May the good lord bless you and keep you my child and grant your meager wish


----------



## Wynter

I think the lord has given up on me. I may have sinned just a _little_ too much :lol.

This thread sure hasn't helped. Well, it helped push me further towards hell, but if there's bitches like us down there, it can't be that bad :


Sidenote: one more day until Raw :mark: :mark: It should be a very interesting one lol We should have a lot to talk about in chat


----------



## NeyNey

I read there's a new member in the club? Rollins Stan? Ok. 
Welcome!!! 










Also :mark: :mark: :mark: @ that House Show Video!!!!!!! 

And I need a bigger version of dis:










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> I read there's a new member in the club? Rollins Stan? Ok.
> Welcome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also :mark: :mark: :mark: @ that House Show Video!!!!!!!
> 
> And I need a bigger version of dis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Who the hell put Dean in charge of the grill? :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

@Zero: Some cruel host who hates his guests. :lmao



Deptford said:


> :lol Dean's hands are barrely in that picture, Caly. I think we all know why you really posted this one :yum:


His fingers are part of his hands tho. :ambrose3

I really did post that pic because I love the intensity dean conveys with his hands. Of course I can never get tired of looking at that pic as a whole either.

Damn I missed out on a Ney. Maybe I'll catch her back on later. :hmm:


----------



## Coyotex

looking at those pics seth should wear that hat more often he looks badass with it...also i know this is a bit random but if there was ever going to be another member of the shield or more interesting if i was a member the attire should so totally be a combat jacket along with a gas mask..at ring so you could just have it covering like half your face..i think that would looks so badass 
like this


----------



## DareDevil

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Part 5? Geez. Maybe it's time to let them have individual threads like the rest of the roster.


NO pyro. NO.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

Coyotex said:


> looking at those pics seth should wear that hat more often he looks badass with it...also i know this is a bit random but if there was ever going to be another member of the shield or more interesting if i was a member the attire should so totally be a combat jacket along with a gas mask..at ring so you could just have it covering like half your face..i think that would looks so badass
> like this


Yes, I agree, but I don't want no new member, maybe Seth should dress like that, I think it'll suit him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23

DareDevil said:


> NO pyro. NO.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What are you bringing up a post from the beginning of the year for? ~_~


----------



## JacqSparrow

DareDevil said:


> Yeah, at first I thought Seth will fit on Ravenclaw but nahhh, all the cuties are on Hufflepuff.
> Oh see what I did there? Of putting Dean on Slytherin and Roman on Gryffindor?
> I am on Ravenclaw sorry, gotta be where the smart people are.


Housemate!!

Aww, Ravenclaw needs hot men. Let's put Seth in there anyway-totally fits that 'Architect' moniker he has now 




Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm oddly torn about occasionally imagining myself as a manager. I'm not the best speaker (hi, annoying speech impediment) but there are a few times I've been in front of a crowd and something like adrenaline just carries me through it and I'm able to knock it out of the park when I thought I'd be terrible at it.


That's happened to me when I did theater a few times. I don't think I could pull off being a manager, though-my brain works too fast for my mouth sometimes and my words get jumbled :lol




Deptford said:


> I'm loving how 22 makes you just sit back at your dreams and be like "Yeahhhh.. I can't do that. Real life has started and stuff ugh." :side:
> 
> I WANT BUNNY TO POST SHE SAID SHE WAS GOING TO WRESTLE I THINK
> We can all be Bunny's managers :dance


Well, no reason to give up on those dreams, Deptford  I quit my job at 24 to pursue my crazy dream of writing, and I've been at it for nearly a year. It's harder practically because it's not as financially stable and I have to put in a lot of effort to make less money, but at the end of the day, it's more fulfilling and you have no regrets about not trying it.

I want to be Bunny's manager too!!!




Set For Seth said:


> First post lol.
> 
> Anyways, I only joined this forum so I can join this thread and proudly shout to the world that I am a slut for Seth Rollins. He's always been the hottest one for me, but that EC match, ooooh he made me feeling emotions, deeper than I ever dreamed of. #unf


I see a mini-Cindel in our presence.

Welcome!!! But get in line cos I'm second behind Angel 




tylermoxreigns said:


> DAT SPEAR TO HARPER
> Ambrose going straight for Bray
> HYPED LIKE A MOTHER :mark: :mark: :mark:


:mark: :mark: :mark:




SubZero3:16 said:


> Telos come back!
> 
> We'll share Seth with you.


No.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What are you bringing up a post from the beginning of the year for? ~_~


For real? I had no idea.. Sowwy : P

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## truelove

got a major engineering test tuesday but I seriously dont wanna miss anything from raw in Chicago I dont think wyatts vs Shield will be that great I expect some bullshit ending and it to last near 10 minutes


----------



## DareDevil

I'm freezing my ass over here, is like damn 8 degrees outside. Is spring season for fucks sake, weather get yo shit together.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Who benefited the most from the Shield?*

To me the choice is between Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns. Although I don't agree with it one could actually make the case that the Shield held back Ambrose.

Rollins going solo would most likely turn into him becoming a irrelevant IC champion like Big E or Kofi Kingston. Instead he's able to slowly build a connection with the majority of the fans while impressing the hardcores with his amazing in ring skills. It also helped him develop the mic skills he was lacking but now it seems as if he's getting very confortable and confident on promos.

Reigns solo would expose his flaws and it could backlash on him very bad. Being in the Shield has helped him tremendously and I seriously doubt he could have had even half of this success on his own.

Ambrose's career is more difficult to predict because he would shine more if he was going solo because he would have more time to build his character and do promos which are his biggest strengths. Rollins overshadows him in the ring and Reigns in other aspects. On the other hand, he could have end up forgotten on the midcard for a few years before everyone finally realized how talented he really is. It's hard to predict, he could have been huge or forgotten, it could have gone literally either way.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

JacqSparrow said:


> That's happened to me when I did theater a few times. I don't think I could pull off being a manager, though-my brain works too fast for my mouth sometimes and my words get jumbled :lol


That's what my speech impediment is. Except it's not just a few times, it's the vast majority of anything I ever say out loud. People assume because of it that I'm just a really nervous person. I'm not. I'm actually fairly confident with people, it's just that my brain runs ahead of my mouth so everything comes out in a stuttering, jumbled pile-up.


----------



## JacqSparrow

truelove said:


> got a major engineering test tuesday but I seriously dont wanna miss anything from raw in Chicago I dont think wyatts vs Shield will be that great I expect some bullshit ending and it to last near 10 minutes


Study now so you can watch Raw guilt-free


----------



## PhilThePain

*Re: Who benefited the most from the Shield?*

-The fans

-Daniel Bryan. His feud with the Shield in his quest to prove he wasn't the weakest link is what elevated him to the level he's at today. Heck, they're still doing Daniel Bryan and two random wrestlers vs. The Shield because it's guaranteed entertainment


----------



## JacqSparrow

Reservoir Angel said:


> That's what my speech impediment is. Except it's not just a few times, it's the vast majority of anything I ever say out loud. People assume because of it that I'm just a really nervous person. I'm not. I'm actually fairly confident with people, it's just that my brain runs ahead of my mouth so everything comes out in a stuttering, jumbled pile-up.












It's actually why I prefer talking through my fingers. Although that little impediment also happens to me even when I'm typing so I have to edit my posts a lot. You're better than I am though--I'm very nervous around people in general especially if I don't know them, which kind of heightens the jumbled babbling.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Who benefited the most from the Shield?*

Roman Reigns is the only new guy on the roster including Rollins and Ambrose who's ever touching that world title, so I guess he's the right answer. Getting thrown right back into the midcard won't help Ambrose and Rollins at all.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Who benefited the most from the Shield?*

Obviously Roman Reigns. Comes in, does the least work, gets the most over and the biggest push while having his weaknesses concealed.


----------



## truelove

JacqSparrow said:


> Study now so you can watch Raw guilt-free


I have been since ive been off work but I have an odd suspicion missing this raw would be regretful


----------



## Reservoir Angel

JacqSparrow said:


> It's actually why I prefer talking through my fingers. Although that little impediment also happens to me even when I'm typing so I have to edit my posts a lot. You're better than I am though--I'm very nervous around people in general especially if I don't know them, which kind of heightens the jumbled babbling.


Yeah, I do a real disservice to myself by putting all my actual conversational effort into interactions I have online, because I have no hang-ups when it comes to talking over the computer. I can be as charming and such as I would love to be in person. So on the few times I've met someone in person who I'd previously only spoken to online they must think I suffered a head injury and lost all my good qualities, replaced with awkwardness and bumbling idiocy.

Plus, how much I fuck up using my words depends on things to do with who I'm talking to. People I'm more comfortable with I do it less. Which is why to my family and close friends I'm pretty much the same offline as I am online. 

But I'm pretty sure I will be forever single because if I'm talking to a guy that's age appropriate for me and in any way attractive my brain just goes "nope, I'm dumping you in the shit on this one. Good luck without me, fuckhead" and walks off to think about other things so I wind up barely able to get a halfway decent sentence out.


----------



## terrilala

*Re: Who benefited the most from the Shield?*

Probably Reigns since he's the newest at it, but the team has helped Rollins and Ambrose getting over as well. Ultimately it's the fans who benefit most from this team imo


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

*Re: Who benefited the most from the Shield?*

Duh, Roman Reigns. He is a big guy powerhouse which Triple H and Vince have a hard on for.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: Who benefited the most from the Shield?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Roman Reigns is the only new guy on the roster including Rollins and Ambrose who's ever touching that world title, so I guess he's the right answer. Getting thrown right back into the midcard won't help Ambrose and Rollins at all.


Want to bet on that? I don't even need "ever" because in ten years all three of them will have held the WWE Championship.


----------



## RatedR10

truelove said:


> got a major engineering test tuesday but I seriously dont wanna miss anything from raw in Chicago I dont think wyatts vs Shield will be that great I expect some bullshit ending and it to last near 10 minutes


I'd expect a full 20-25 minute match, to be honest. They've done long six man tags on TV with The Shield before and they'll probably do it again here.


----------



## truelove

RatedR10 said:


> I'd expect a full 20-25 minute match, to be honest. They've done long six man tags on TV with The Shield before and they'll probably do it again here.


ahhh I'd prefer that minus the 3 commercial breaks they'll take


----------



## JacqSparrow

Reservoir Angel said:


> Yeah, I do a real disservice to myself by putting all my actual conversational effort into interactions I have online, because I have no hang-ups when it comes to talking over the computer. I can be as charming and such as I would love to be in person. So on the few times I've met someone in person who I'd previously only spoken to online they must think I suffered a head injury and lost all my good qualities, replaced with awkwardness and bumbling idiocy.
> 
> Plus, how much I fuck up using my words depends on things to do with who I'm talking to. People I'm more comfortable with I do it less. Which is why to my family and close friends I'm pretty much the same offline as I am online.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure I will be forever single because if I'm talking to a guy that's age appropriate for me and in any way attractive my brain just goes "nope, I'm dumping you in the shit on this one. Good luck without me, fuckhead" and walks off to think about other things so I wind up barely able to get a halfway decent sentence out.


I can only agree with this. Yep, you are my soul brother, and not just because we both love Seth.

:lol I think that last situation's pretty common all around.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: Who benefited the most from the Shield?*

Roman Reigns.

Ambrose and Rollins would have succeeded without The Shield if they were brought up differently.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Who benefited the most from the Shield?*

Shield member who benefitted most: Roman Reigns. No contest

Non-Shield member who benefitted most: Daniel Bryan (has most wins over them, and all the initial wins)

Person who was hurt most by them: Ryback by far



JohnSmark said:


> Wasn't Rollins the leader in the very beginning?


lolwut? Rollins has never been or even seemed to be the leader. Ambrose seemed to be the leader fairly early because he got to stand in the middle and got the most mic time.


----------



## truelove

*Re: Who benefited the most from the Shield?*

they all have because if they all gone solo, they'd all be lost in the mid card
but reigns has benefited the most by far


----------



## What A Maneuver

I'm convinced I'll be eternally single as well. I have such a hard time being attracted to anybody (I can probably count the amount of times I've had a crush on one hand). And when I do find someone attractive? Oh god... It happens so infrequently that I get flustered, and to top it off I'm usually with my brother or mom so I can't even flirt. So I end up looking stupid.

That's probably why I find wrestlers and entertainers hot (and not just for psychical). I'm a writer, so people with a lot going on in their brains just do it for me.

Quick thought: If CM Punk comes back tomorrow, is it pretty much a lock we're getting random matches with the Shield at mania and they're keeping them together?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: Who benefited the most from the Shield?*

I would say Reigns did because he got to really showcase his strengths & hide his weaknesses, and he got extremely over with fans to the point where I think they will be more forgiving of his hiccups.

Personally, if I ran things I would have Reigns/Rollins remain a tag team for some more time, win back the titles & let Ambrose strike out on his own. Ambrose to me has awesome mic skills & even though he really hasn't got to display his character in the WWE, the dude can play a nasty heel.

Reigns will be a champion & a powerhouse, Rollins is the kind of guy who makes me wish WWE would have a Jr. Heavyweight Division. It's one of those things that is becoming not very well done in the states these days, especially in the WWE, because they can't seem to build feuds & manage divisions too well. Because WWE doesn't treat the in ring action as real competition half the time, it's kind of hard to make anybody take any title that serious except for the main one.


----------



## KliqRunTheBiz

*Re: Who benefited the most from the Shield?*

How is this even a question.

Reigns easily


----------



## Regnes

*Re: Who benefited the most from the Shield?*

Roman Reigns, he has the least amount of experience out of the three and has really benefited by working closely with two very seasoned pros at a near main event level.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Who benefited the most from the Shield?*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> Want to bet on that? I don't even need "ever" because in ten years all three of them will have held the WWE Championship.


No, I don't, because I'm always wrong. ~__________________________~

I just don't see it, though. I just do not see it. Who are they committed to besides Reigns? Ambrose and Rollins are geeks who lose all the time, and their role is to train Roman Reigns for the main event, not to get themselves established. Never has been. Once the Shield splits up, I see those two dying. Ambrose doesn't have the look and Vince hardly ever pushes guys who can talk well anymore, they're undercard acts. Rollins is like an upgraded version of John Morrison, I don't see him going far. Vince has never pushed high flyers very well. 

Bray Wyatt's getting an amazing push, he's getting a real big, well booked, sustained push. Is it gonna last, though? I don't think so. It's a monster heel gimmick. Monster heels are always built up, fed to the top star and then killed off. Granted, he's a rare exception in that he's amazingly talented as compared to some generic guy like Rusev, but I can't buy him winning the title until I see it. With a body type like he has, which isn't their usual look, and an unconventional gimmick like he has, I'm gonna take the seeing is believing approach.

Cesaro crosses off all their checkboxes. Workrate, big, ripped, over, but he's European and the WWE isn't kind to European talent, there's only been 4 European WWE Champions and all of them are from separate generations. Make an American clone of Cesaro and I'll believe Cesaro 2.0 as a future world champion.

Big E? Black. I think that sums up his chances. Unless you de-unify the titles and he wins the WHC. He's got no shot with the WWE Championship.

Sandow? Dead. Forget it.

Barrett. Dead. Forget it.

Cody Rhodes? Average at best at everything, and has hit the point where he's been midcarding for too many years that that's just his slot.

Ryback? That experiment has LONG come and gone.

Titus O'Neil ain't winning any world titles, I'll tell you that shit.

Who else is winning the WWE title within ten years but Reigns? Fucking Mojo Rawley? I don't care what the reports say, I can't see it. No way.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Who benefited the most from the Shield?*

Reigns, I within the last 6 months or so he's really improved in so many ways, he's got better on the mic than he was originally and in the ring also he seems a lot more confident and dominant now than he was in the beginning, so definitely Reigns.

Ambrose could have easily made it as a heel regardless of The Shield, though I have no doubt The Shield has helped Ambrose either, the same goes for Rollins, he reminds me of a Jeff Hardy kinda guy which is often going to get over anyway, specially doing the spots he did at TLC 2012.

So without a doubt I'd say Reigns, he's gained the most experience and it's helped elevate him to the star he is clearly going to be.

It's great either way for all of them and I look forward to seeing the bright futures ahead.


----------



## JacqSparrow

What A Maneuver said:


> I'm convinced I'll be eternally single as well. I have such a hard time being attracted to anybody (I can probably count the amount of times I've had a crush on one hand). And when I do find someone attractive? Oh god... It happens so infrequently that I get flustered, and to top it off I'm usually with my brother or mom so I can't even flirt. So I end up looking stupid.
> 
> That's probably why I find wrestlers and entertainers hot (and not just for psychical). I'm a writer, so people with a lot going on in their brains just do it for me.
> 
> Quick thought: If CM Punk comes back tomorrow, is it pretty much a lock we're getting random matches with the Shield at mania and they're keeping them together?


It depends on how Punk comes back, really. But even now, WM for the Shield is pretty up in the air.

:lol I don't even know how to flirt. I fail at being a girl. I've had serious crushes on exactly two guys in my entire life--everyone else I've been attracted to is usually fictional.

A reason I find wrestlers fascinating because they really have to be able to think on the fly a lot. Something I actually find very hard to do.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: Who benefited the most from the Shield?*

*As of right now*, all three. Now I know that WWE seems to be dead set on having Reigns be the big breakout star, but it hasn't happened yet. What's been so great about the Shield (and also what makes the likely big Reigns push so disappointing) is the fact that it has been the perfect vehicle to establish 3 guys who, had they been forced to go it alone, wouldn't have made it, or at least would've had a harder time of it.

-Reigns would've been (worst-case) Mason Ryan, Tyler Reks, Ezekiel Jackson, Vance Archer, or any of the the numerous half-baked "big, threatening" types that have had their short runs in the WWE. Best-case he would've been Big E (having to toil as an enforcer to get established) or Ryback (_very_ slowly established, then pushed too quick and mishandled).

-Ambrose is in the same mold as guys like Miz, Barrett, and Sandow: Their ring skills range from "adequate" to "pretty good," but their real value lies in their mouths and mannerisms. Like those guys, Ambrose shines brighter when he's given more exposure/established feuds. He's not made for drifting aimlessly in the midcard, that's a terrible environment for him, so I see him as having a hard time getting to the point he is now if he had debuted solo.

-Rollins is what I like to call "uniquely generic." Somehow he manages to stand out and blend in at the same time. He did this in FCW/NXT as well, it was so maddening that I hoped they'd let him debut on the Maxine/Bateman/Curtis/Regal/Striker/Hawkins & Reks - dominated NXT, as that era of the show did wonders for character development. In my mind, Rollins still hasn't quite found his groove (character-wise) yet, but I can't imagine him ever finding it had he debuted solo, he'd quickly become just another interchangeable midcard face due to his "uniquely generic" qualities. The Shield has given him a quality, non-forced way to introduce himself to the crowd, something that fellow "uniquely generic" guys like ADR & Ziggler wished they had.

So yeah, I'd say that all three have benefited immensely from the Shield.


----------



## Wynter

So we're all horrible with dating and socializing in person huh 

I have no game. Nada. Zip. Zero. Period. I'm a dork and I get flustered so easily :lol
I may talk a lot of shit on this forum, but I get _really_ shy sometimes.

There was this dude I liked back in high school and I remember we were talking in the hallway after gym, and he had asked me where my locker was.

Me: Uhhhhhhhh(*in my head* shit shit shit, where's my locker again, fuck what's the number?!  ) 
:lmao I totally blanked out and just looked so pitiful omg. And it was halfway through the year so I was quite familiar with my locker location fpalm.

Like I sad, I have no game 

And then it doesn't help I'm the type who's oblivious to flirting and never can tell if someone likes me unless it's ridiculously obvious.

I'm hopeless :lol


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: Who benefited the most from the Shield?*

Reigns is going to be the only new guy on the roster that ever gets close to the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. His name is up there with Orton, Cena, Bryan, Batista, and Lesnar as the only ones who will ever get in that title picture. He's been booked to near perfection that I'm starting to get convinced he could beat the entire WWE roster in a Gauntlet Match.

He's going to the main event scene after Shield breaks up while Ambrose and Rollins get sent back to the mid-card.


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: Who benefited the most from the Shield?*



JohnSmark said:


> Wasn't Rollins the leader in the very beginning?


i think ambrose was made out to be the leader more but they pushed him to the side...literally he no long stands in the middle lol and they put reigns in his place..they even have cole acknowledging reigns as the leader now

as per topic i would say roman reigns benefited the most because he was pretty green compared to the other 2 

ambrose and rollins really do make reigns look good but in a way the same can be said about reigns because all 3 of them work so well


----------



## Set For Seth

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> wise choice of shorts to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you se-eth *clap clap clapclapclap*
> 
> *seth bouncing bulge gif*


What a beautiful sight to wake up to. Unfffffffffffffffffff.homerhomer


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> So we're all horrible with dating and socializing in person huh
> 
> I have no game. Nada. Zip. Zero. Period. I'm a dork and I get flustered so easily :lol
> I may talk a lot of shit on this forum, but I get _really_ shy sometimes.
> 
> There was this dude I liked back in high school and I remember we were talking in the hallway after gym, and he had asked me where my locker was.
> 
> Me: Uhhhhhhhh(*in my head* shit shit shit, where's my locker again, fuck what's the number?!  )
> :lmao I totally blanked out and just looked so pitiful omg. And it was halfway through the year so I was quite familiar with my locker location fpalm.
> 
> Like I sad, I have no game
> 
> And then it doesn't help I'm the type who's oblivious to flirting and never can tell if someone likes me unless it's ridiculously obvious.
> 
> I'm hopeless :lol














Coyotex said:


> i think ambrose was made out to be the leader more but they pushed him to the side...literally he no long stands in the middle lol and they put reigns in his place..they even have cole acknowledging reigns as the leader now
> 
> as per topic i would say roman reigns benefited the most because he was pretty green compared to the other 2
> 
> ambrose and rollins really do make reigns look good but in a way the same can be said about reigns because all 3 of them work so well


Yep. Roman obviously benefited the most, but so have the other two (Seth's mic skills spring to mind). To be fair in terms of that leader thing though, they've also acknowledged Dean as being the leader before--they just seem to be going with the story that Roman is now supplanting Dean's role.


----------



## Set For Seth

And I think most forumers tend to be introverts. I can be really awkward IRL. When someone communicate to me face-to-face, I turn into this idiot who stutters and extremely awkward but when it's on not face-to-face (eg complaining to the customer service about the shitty wifi connection lol) I'm not awkward at all.

And the thing is, I'm not like this when I was younger. I don't know what the fuck happened to me lol. :bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3


----------



## Deptford

Yeah, I'm pretty awkward IRL. I'm even awkward on here though so... 

I try to get over it and sometimes it works but yeah, when a girl likes me it's excruciating because I know she is waiting for me to lay down my game and like talk to her about this then turn it in this and that and etc. etc. you know... game? And I'm all just like "Yeah... that's not gonna happen idk how to do that any more." :lol 
I've liked a couple girls but if you don't be flirty and stuff like that it's never gonna go anywhere and I'm to awkward to flirt well. I never get past small talk. :\ 


So in conclusion umm.. *hugs Jacq and WYNTER and new girl when you girls get back onl!!!!!


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty awkward IRL. I'm even awkward on here though so...
> 
> I try to get over it and sometimes it works but yeah, when a girl likes me it's excruciating because I know she is waiting for me to lay down my game and like talk to her about this then turn it in this and that and etc. etc. you know... game? And I'm all just like "Yeah... that's not gonna happen idk how to do that any more." :lol
> I've liked a couple girls but if you don't be flirty and stuff like that it's never gonna go anywhere and I'm to awkward to flirt well. I never get past small talk. :\
> 
> 
> So in conclusion umm.. *hugs Jacq and WYNTER and new girl when you girls get back onl!!!!!


Dept, we are so alike, I get too awkward when it comes to all the lovey dovey stuff. *hugs*

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## What A Maneuver

To all the fellow awkward lovers









And as far as who has benefited the most from The Shield? I think all of them have in a way. Roman has obviously been propelled and has learned from the other two, and Seth has gotten sooo much better on the mic. Dean has also gotten into way better shape and has far more attention on him than he may have had he debuted alone.


----------



## l3urger

I think Roman and Seth should turn face while Dean remains heel.


----------



## Telos

*Re: Who benefited the most from the Shield?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, I don't, because I'm always wrong. ~__________________________~
> 
> I just don't see it, though. I just do not see it. Who are they committed to besides Reigns? Ambrose and Rollins are geeks who lose all the time, and their role is to train Roman Reigns for the main event, not to get themselves established. Never has been. Once the Shield splits up, I see those two dying. Ambrose doesn't have the look and Vince hardly ever pushes guys who can talk well anymore, they're undercard acts. Rollins is like an upgraded version of John Morrison, I don't see him going far. Vince has never pushed high flyers very well.
> 
> Bray Wyatt's getting an amazing push, he's getting a real big, well booked, sustained push. Is it gonna last, though? I don't think so. It's a monster heel gimmick. Monster heels are always built up, fed to the top star and then killed off. Granted, he's a rare exception in that he's amazingly talented as compared to some generic guy like Rusev, but I can't buy him winning the title until I see it. With a body type like he has, which isn't their usual look, and an unconventional gimmick like he has, I'm gonna take the seeing is believing approach.
> 
> Cesaro crosses off all their checkboxes. Workrate, big, ripped, over, but he's European and the WWE isn't kind to European talent, *there's only been 4 European WWE Champions and all of them are from separate generations.* Make an American clone of Cesaro and I'll believe Cesaro 2.0 as a future world champion.
> 
> Big E? Black. I think that sums up his chances. Unless you de-unify the titles and he wins the WHC. He's got no shot with the WWE Championship.
> 
> Sandow? Dead. Forget it.
> 
> Barrett. Dead. Forget it.
> 
> Cody Rhodes? Average at best at everything, and has hit the point where he's been midcarding for too many years that that's just his slot.
> 
> Ryback? That experiment has LONG come and gone.
> 
> Titus O'Neil ain't winning any world titles, I'll tell you that shit.
> 
> Who else is winning the WWE title within ten years but Reigns? Fucking Mojo Rawley? I don't care what the reports say, I can't see it. No way.


I see somebody took notice of my findings from earlier (Y)


----------



## midnightmischief

You girls (and guys) are not alone... I am really shy in rl. I am really even fighting to bring myself out in this thread. lol

hugs all around










now to cheer us all up a little bit - here is some great shots of the boys 



















































sorry message is a bit long but couldn't help myself lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: Who benefited the most from the Shield?*



Coyotex said:


> i think ambrose was made out to be the leader more but they pushed him to the side...literally he no long stands in the middle lol and they put reigns in his place..they even have cole acknowledging reigns as the leader now
> 
> as per topic i would say roman reigns benefited the most because he was pretty green compared to the other 2
> 
> ambrose and rollins really do make reigns look good but in a way the same can be said about reigns because all 3 of them work so well


If you want to get technical about it Ambrose was in the middle last Monday after he closed out the segment. You're right, though, Cole has brought up the notion that Reigns may be the new leader of the shield. However it isn't some official thing with Reigns since Seth has to step in every now and again to guide and talk some sense into him and Ambrose. 

I agree with others that all three benefitted greatly from debuting in this stable, but Reigns definitely got most of it. He still has a ways to go, but he has come far since Leakee. I still feel that there are rewards in store for Ambrose and Rollins. Will they be touching the wwe world championship soon? Doubt it, but they don't need to be at that point to entertain me. I'd just be happy to see them in great feuds and have a good time.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty awkward IRL. I'm even awkward on here though so...
> 
> I try to get over it and sometimes it works but yeah, when a girl likes me it's excruciating because I know she is waiting for me to lay down my game and like talk to her about this then turn it in this and that and etc. etc. you know... game? And I'm all just like "Yeah... that's not gonna happen idk how to do that any more." :lol
> I've liked a couple girls but if you don't be flirty and stuff like that it's never gonna go anywhere and I'm to awkward to flirt well. I never get past small talk. :\
> 
> 
> So in conclusion umm.. *hugs Jacq and WYNTER and new girl when you girls get back onl!!!!!










This thread.

New Seth Interview!!!

http://www.redeyechicago.com/sports...ns-talks-about-his-r-20140302,0,2641940.story

Behind The Shield: Chicago wrestler comes home

"Heading into Wrestlemania, it's the most exciting time of the year. Right now I don't know the plans yet for The Shield or myself but I know there will be an impact made. With so many things going on right now leading up to the big show at New Orleans there's that little extra self-push that wants you to put on the very best match each and every night."

"Five years? I see myself as world champion. If you were in my position and you aren't saying that, something is wrong with you. I want to be holding a title, beating up John Cena and Randy Orton and headlining pay-per-views. I have the confidence and drive and those goals would be satisfying."

"I think in the near future you could see a section of just Seth Rollins [on the WWE Network]"

Yes. I would love to see that :mark: :mark: :mark: Though I'm slightly horrified at the thought that in five years, Cena and Orton may still be in the title picture :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Orton maybe. Cena will likely be part time or retired with all the injuries he's picking up. Even Orton will have moved on to a Y2J kinda role hopefully.

I want a Dean Ambrose vs Solomon Crowe feud in the next 5 years though :mark: :mark:


----------



## Telos

Hugs for my Shield brothers and sisters who are socially awkward and romantically inept. I know it all too well.

To answer the question from the thread that got merged in here, all three members definitely benefited but none more so than Roman Reigns. He got upper midcard/main event exposure and got to learn from the 20 combined years experience of Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose. If not the opportunity to join the main roster alongside them, he would most likely still be down in NXT, perhaps with an NXT title reign.


----------



## Deptford

DareDevil said:


> Dept, we are so alike, I get too awkward when it comes to all the lovey dovey stuff. *hugs*
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





What A Maneuver said:


> To all the fellow awkward lovers





JacqSparrow said:


> This thread.


SO. MANY. HUGS. AHHHHHHH ::::: 
<3

Oh yeah, about the question. I just answered Ambrose because Ambrose. 
idc what the question was asking. if Ambrose is on a poll Ambrose because it's Ambrose. 

.... Ambrose on a poll...


----------



## Telos

Deptford said:


> SO. MANY. HUGS. AHHHHHHH :::::
> <3
> 
> Oh yeah, about the question. I just answered Ambrose because Ambrose.
> idc what the question was asking. if Ambrose is on a poll Ambrose because it's Ambrose.
> 
> .... Ambrose on a poll...


What about me? What about Rav- oh wait, nevermind :side:

:lol that last line of yours, I see what you did there


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> Orton maybe. Cena will likely be part time or retired with all the injuries he's picking up. Even Orton will have moved on to a Y2J kinda role hopefully.
> 
> *I want a Dean Ambrose vs Solomon Crowe feud in the next 5 years though *:mark: :mark:


SO MUCH THIS. Heck, I'd be thrilled if they so much as stared each other down backstage or something.



Telos said:


> Hugs for my Shield brothers and sisters who are socially awkward and romantically inept. I know it all too well.
> 
> What about me? What about Rav- oh wait, nevermind :side:
> 
> :lol that last line of yours, I see what you did there


Aww, Telos, everyone gets a hug! (Even Pyro)


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> What about me? What about Rav- oh wait, nevermind :side:
> 
> :lol that last line of yours, I see what you did there


*hugs* *hugs* *hugs*

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

Telos said:


> What about me? What about Rav- oh wait, nevermind :side:
> 
> :lol that last line of yours, I see what you did there


Oh, I didn't see you guys post a hug but if you did YAY
I HUG YOU BOTH TOO :dance
* hugs telos *hugs raven *hugs midnight

that's like 6 hugs ~the love is so real in here 

lol and yeah. I couldn't word it any other way and my mind... this place... what it's done to my mind. :side:


----------



## DareDevil

Raven gets a special hug.. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

What about me? What about Raven? :side:

Ok, seriously fucked up with viral fever and called in sick. But alone at home with a good amount of weed :lmao

What to do is the question :lol


EDIT: Vicky doing what's best for business. Way to go girl :banderas


----------



## Telos

JacqSparrow said:


> SO MUCH THIS. Heck, I'd be thrilled if they so much as stared each other down backstage or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, Telos, everyone gets a hug! (Even Pyro)





DareDevil said:


> *hugs* *hugs* *hugs*
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Deptford said:


> Oh, I didn't see you guys post a hug but if you did YAY
> I HUG YOU BOTH TOO :dance
> * hugs telos *hugs raven *hugs midnight
> 
> that's like 6 hugs ~the love is so real in here
> 
> lol and yeah. I couldn't word it any other way and my mind... this place... what it's done to my mind. :side:





Quoth the Raven said:


> What about me? What about Raven? :side:
> 
> Ok, seriously fucked up with viral fever and called in sick. But alone at home with a good amount of weed :lmao
> 
> What to do is the question :lol


Let's bring it in, people


----------



## Deptford

Telos said:


> Let's bring it in, people


Ahhh. *Brings it in. 

I feel like I'm Troy in here if we are all different Community characters.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> What about me? What about Raven? :side:
> 
> Ok, seriously fucked up with viral fever and called in sick. But alone at home with a good amount of weed :lmao
> 
> What to do is the question :lol
> 
> 
> EDIT: Vicky doing what's best for business. Way to go girl :banderas


Yup, because you're my partner in crime. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> What about me? What about Raven? :side:
> 
> Ok, seriously fucked up with viral fever and called in sick. But alone at home with a good amount of weed :lmao
> 
> What to do is the question :lol


Yikes!!! Hope you get better soon!

Bringing it in.










This place is like Disneyland today :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Is the loove season in this thread.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TB Tapp

Rumour has it the WWE is thinking about dropping Dean Ambrose's last name, so going forward he will be referred to only as 'Dean.'


----------



## DareDevil

TB Tapp said:


> Rumour has it the WWE is thinking about dropping Dean Ambrose's last name, so going forward he will be referred to only as 'Dean.'


Is just a rumor...I want to keep calling him Ambrose.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles

They should triple threat at Mania but not break up. It will only add to the storyline.


----------



## TB Tapp

"The Shield, the team consisting of Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins and Dean,"

It has a certain ring to it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

TB Tapp said:


> "The Shield, the team consisting of Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins and Dean,"
> 
> It has a certain ring to it.


Ick not for me. That's a lame rumor.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yo Vicky about that pic, I'll upload one soon as I get better. This fever's really making me look ugly :lol Will upload one this week (Y)


----------



## Xist2inspire

TB Tapp said:


> Rumour has it the WWE is thinking about dropping Dean Ambrose's last name, so going forward he will be referred to only as 'Dean.'


What? Heavens no. I remember when his WWE name was first announced, I loved the last name "Ambrose" but wasn't sold on the first name "Dean." I've since gotten used to it, but still, just calling him "Dean" would be a nightmare for me. :lmao

I _really_ hope that this stays a rumor. Unlike Cesaro and Big E (which are tolerable), "Dean" just won't work, like, not ever. The only Shield member that could get away with something like that is Reigns (even though I dislike "Rollins" and would love to see Seth drop it or change it, using just "Seth" would most likely be a bad idea).


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Telos said:


>


AMBROSE FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THINGS HOLY BRING BACK THE SCRUFF (AND CHEST HAIR). THANK YOU AND GOODBYE.


----------



## Deptford

Dean sounds like an old man's name. Plus, Wrestler's always have first and last names. That would suck if it turned out to be true. 

It's like John Cena just being called John. Wtf.


----------



## PGSucks

Shortening Dean Ambrose to Dean could be the worst idea ever. I could live with Cesaro and Big E. But don't fuck with my boy Ambrose :HHH

(although I am a big Cesaro fan too)


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Yo Vicky about that pic, I'll upload one soon as I get better. This fever's really making me look ugly :lol Will upload one this week (Y)


Oh, well, that's ok I hope you get better Raven.


----------



## PGSucks

Making their way to the ring, at a combined weight of 707 pounds, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, Dean, THE SHIELD! :allen1

(The fact that I memorized their combined weight worries me)


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> AMBROSE FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THINGS HOLY BRING BACK THE SCRUFF (AND CHEST HAIR). THANK YOU AND GOODBYE.


Agreed. He looks good with a clean shave, but MAN does he look rugged as hell with some scruff!


----------



## GILLBERG69

TB Tapp said:


> Rumour has it the WWE is thinking about dropping Dean Ambrose's last name, so going forward he will be referred to only as 'Dean.'


:bosh:aries2


----------



## TheVipersGirl

TB Tapp said:


> Rumour has it the WWE is thinking about dropping Dean Ambrose's last name, so going forward he will be referred to only as 'Dean.'


Where have you heard of this? Doubt this is true. WWE isn't that much of an idiot company to drop his last name. Just saying "Dean" as an intro before his match is just ridiculous. It'll be weird if people chant "Dean Dean Dean" when fans usually chant "Let's go Ambrose" or "Ambrose"fpalm


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Roman Reigns. He may have the least amount of experience compared to Rollins and Ambrose but he is already set to be a main eventer.
While on the other hand, Ambrose and Rollins will start the way to the midcard. That does not sound bad. It's best for them at the start of their single career to be on that midcard.
Work the way up, build a fanbase, make the crowd like you. Prove yourself everyday that you'll be up in that spot. 
Rollins will be that perfect babyface. His moveset screams face and has a set that is entertaining. He is easily the type of person that the crowd will get behind for.
I see him to be a great Intercontinental Champion, maybe in the next 3 years.
While for Ambrose: He will be a top heel. If they let them unleash his mic skills, his Jon Moxley character. That alone can save him. I have not seen much of his moveset since he joined in The Shield, but i do hope they expand it (and so for the other 2).


----------



## JacqSparrow

TB Tapp said:


> Rumour has it the WWE is thinking about dropping Dean Ambrose's last name, so going forward he will be referred to only as 'Dean.'


:lmao :lmao :lmao



tylermoxreigns said:


> AMBROSE FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THINGS HOLY BRING BACK THE SCRUFF (AND CHEST HAIR). THANK YOU AND GOODBYE.


I support this.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TB Tapp said:


> Rumour has it the WWE is thinking about dropping Dean Ambrose's last name, so going forward he will be referred to only as 'Dean.'


Source? No source? So this is just something you made up then? Please, run along.


----------



## Deptford

nugga jus got Zero'd up in this B!!
Ro said "source or gtfo" daammn. 'Ro hard af on the real tho!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

TB Tapp said:


> Rumour has it the WWE is thinking about dropping Dean Ambrose's last name, so going forward he will be referred to only as 'Dean.'


:| 
What's wrong with WWE that wants Wrestlers to have only one name?

I know that Ambrose is a better name.
But I have to admit that for me (I do not have English as a mother language) Dean is easier to say.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> nugga jus got Zero'd up in this B!!
> Ro said "source or gtfo" daammn. 'Ro hard af on the real tho!


You're so cute when you try to talk gangsta :lol

But how you wanna come up in here and drop a supposed rumour and not even a dirtsheet to back you up 

If a dirtsheet had even said this my tumblr would've done crashed from all of the Dean Ambrose fangirls complaining :lol

Boy bye!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> I will turn you onto house music yet!
> Angel I liked yr song too. Feels really manager-y.
> Zero :lol lady gaga and ruff ryders :lol <3


Nah never gonna happen, I'm open to lots of stuff (listen to j-rock and everything) but no house,techno,hiphop etc.. just make me cringe :lol. 

Lol @ everybody wanted to be my manager you guys are the best










But don't get your hopes up to high I probably do it as a passion instead of a job, if I want to go pro I will have to leave my home country because wrestling is dead here. I'm starting to become good ad cardio, but I should really begin with some power training because I'm really weak :lol Anybody got some tips?:lol

Joining in the cuddles










And don't worry I almost don't have any friends because I'm that awkward and weird, if it wasn't for my bf I'd be a complete loner. It also doesn't help that I like games,anime and wrestling :lol. Men just scare me in general (I had some fucked up childhood) so it take me a long time to trust somebody (especially men). The day I will get over my fears I will post my picture in here :lol who knows someday :side:.


----------



## Set For Seth

TB Tapp said:


> Rumour has it the WWE is thinking about dropping Dean Ambrose's last name, so going forward he will be referred to only as 'Dean.'


This sounds retarded so it's probably true. :


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> Nah never gonna happen, I'm open to lots of stuff (listen to j-rock and everything) but no house,techno,hiphop etc.. just make me cringe :lol.
> 
> Lol @ everybody wanted to be my manager you guys are the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't get your hopes up to high I probably do it as a passion instead of a job, if I want to go pro I will have to leave my home country because wrestling is dead here. I'm starting to become good ad cardio, but I should really begin with some power training because I'm really weak :lol Anybody got some tips?:lol
> 
> Joining in the cuddles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't worry I almost don't have any friends because I'm that awkward and weird, if it wasn't for my bf I'd be a complete loner. It also doesn't help that *I like games,anime and wrestling* :lol. Men just scare me in general (I had some fucked up childhood) so it take me a long time to trust somebody (especially men). The day I will get over my fears I will post my picture in here :lol who knows someday :side:.


This is why I like you 

Our future chitchat thread will be waiting  Maybe someday I'll be willing to show my face too.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> This is why I like you
> 
> 
> 
> Our future chitchat thread will be waiting  Maybe someday I'll be willing to show my face too.



Aaaw girl i like you too *gives biggest bearhug ever* . Now my workout of dead is waiting for me see you guys later.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

The stuff about Ambrose dropping the "Ambrose"....

This gif came to mind:











Always love finding ways to use that gif :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

Just came across this. New Roman Reigns interview on the RTWM with "Whats the Haps" Sam Roberts.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: Who benefited the most from the Shield?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, I don't, because I'm always wrong. ~__________________________~
> 
> I just don't see it, though. I just do not see it. Who are they committed to besides Reigns? Ambrose and Rollins are geeks who lose all the time, and their role is to train Roman Reigns for the main event, not to get themselves established. Never has been. Once the Shield splits up, I see those two dying. Ambrose doesn't have the look and Vince hardly ever pushes guys who can talk well anymore, they're undercard acts. Rollins is like an upgraded version of John Morrison, I don't see him going far. Vince has never pushed high flyers very well.
> 
> Bray Wyatt's getting an amazing push, he's getting a real big, well booked, sustained push. Is it gonna last, though? I don't think so. It's a monster heel gimmick. Monster heels are always built up, fed to the top star and then killed off. Granted, he's a rare exception in that he's amazingly talented as compared to some generic guy like Rusev, but I can't buy him winning the title until I see it. With a body type like he has, which isn't their usual look, and an unconventional gimmick like he has, I'm gonna take the seeing is believing approach.
> 
> Cesaro crosses off all their checkboxes. Workrate, big, ripped, over, but he's European and the WWE isn't kind to European talent, there's only been 4 European WWE Champions and all of them are from separate generations. Make an American clone of Cesaro and I'll believe Cesaro 2.0 as a future world champion.
> 
> Big E? Black. I think that sums up his chances. Unless you de-unify the titles and he wins the WHC. He's got no shot with the WWE Championship.
> 
> Sandow? Dead. Forget it.
> 
> Barrett. Dead. Forget it.
> 
> Cody Rhodes? Average at best at everything, and has hit the point where he's been midcarding for too many years that that's just his slot.
> 
> Ryback? That experiment has LONG come and gone.
> 
> Titus O'Neil ain't winning any world titles, I'll tell you that shit.
> 
> Who else is winning the WWE title within ten years but Reigns? Fucking Mojo Rawley? I don't care what the reports say, I can't see it. No way.


I agree that Sandow, Barrett, Titus and Cody aren't winning the WWE title, that's for sure. Ryback I'm not so sure, it could go either way. Big E, if he stops being a generic strong guy, will win the title and more than once. Wyatt will win the title eventually and it may not even take that long.

Ambrose doesn't have the look? He has so many crazy fangirls, you think that's a coincidence? Ambrose has it all and I'm completely sure he will win it someday. Rollins too because he's a hundred times better than John Morrison ever was and he's an outstanding babyface.

You have to stop being so negative, not everything is that bad. Some people are but if you're talented enough you usually get to that spot someday. Ten years is a long time and Randy Orton won't be here forever.


----------



## Joshi Judas

:banderas :banderas


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Nah never gonna happen, I'm open to lots of stuff (listen to j-rock and everything) but no house,techno,hiphop etc.. just make me cringe :lol.
> 
> Lol @ everybody wanted to be my manager you guys are the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't get your hopes up to high I probably do it as a passion instead of a job, if I want to go pro I will have to leave my home country because wrestling is dead here. I'm starting to become good ad cardio, but I should really begin with some power training because I'm really weak :lol Anybody got some tips?:lol
> 
> Joining in the cuddles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't worry I almost don't have any friends because I'm that awkward and weird, if it wasn't for my bf I'd be a complete loner. It also doesn't help that *I like games,anime and wrestling* :lol. Men just scare me in general (I had some fucked up childhood) so it take me a long time to trust somebody (especially men). The day I will get over my fears I will post my picture in here :lol who knows someday :side:.


Bunny!!!! I know, how you feel me too. And what happned in the past should stay in the past, I didn't have such a pretty childhood either, I guess that's why I can't stand people, only the ones close to me.....why do you guys have to live on the other side of the world?!? You guys seem like you'd be the chilliest people one could hang out with.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> Bunny!!!! I know, how you feel me too. And what happned in the past should stay in the past, I didn't have such a pretty childhood either, I guess that's why I can't stand people, only the ones close to me.....why do you guys have to live on the other side of the world?!? You guys seem like you'd be the chilliest people one could hang out with.


I'm trying my best every single day of my life, and I have made some huge progress. I used to have anxiety attacks,no self esteem what so ever,and very very dark thoughts all the time, I overcame everything. If somebody would tell me 2 years ago that I'd be on a forum talking about myself to people that I would never meet in rl I would :lmao

You guys are much cooler then my real life friends


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> I'm trying my best every single day of my life, and I have made some huge progress. I used to have anxiety attacks,no self esteem what so ever,and very very dark thoughts all the time, I overcame everything. If somebody would tell me 2 years ago that I'd be on a forum talking about myself to people that I would never meet in rl I would :lmao
> 
> You guys are much cooler then my real life friends












BUNNY!!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Posting some rugged Dean because reasons and plus I couldn't at work.







































Spoiler: OBLIGATORY CMBROSE



Because reasons and plus Chicago and all.



































I simply cannot wait until Raw. I hope that little shit talks so much smack on Punk.
The uproar would be beautiful.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> BUNNY!!!


----------



## Eddie Ray

psycho bunny said:


>


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Posting some rugged Dean because reasons and plus I couldn't at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OBLIGATORY CMBROSE
> 
> 
> 
> Because reasons and plus Chicago and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply cannot wait until Raw. I hope that little shit talks so much smack on Punk.
> The uproar would be beautiful.


well, Caly, you sure know how to wake me up..


psycho bunny said:


>


----------



## JacqSparrow

DareDevil said:


> Bunny!!!! I know, how you feel me too. And what happned in the past should stay in the past, I didn't have such a pretty childhood either, I guess that's why I can't stand people, only the ones close to me.....why do you guys have to live on the other side of the world?!? You guys seem like you'd be the chilliest people one could hang out with.


I always knew I lived on the wrong side of the planet.



psycho bunny said:


> I'm trying my best every single day of my life, and I have made some huge progress. I used to have anxiety attacks,no self esteem what so ever,and very very dark thoughts all the time, I overcame everything. If somebody would tell me 2 years ago that I'd be on a forum talking about myself to people that I would never meet in rl I would :lmao
> 
> You guys are much cooler then my real life friends[/IMG]












I got you, sweetie. That was me too something like 8 years ago--I literally forgot how to be happy for 3 years. 

So glad for your victory over that  Things will only get better. Keeping you in my prayers.



Calahart said:


> Posting some rugged Dean because reasons and plus I couldn't at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OBLIGATORY CMBROSE
> 
> 
> 
> Because reasons and plus Chicago and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply cannot wait until Raw. I hope that little shit talks so much smack on Punk.
> The uproar would be beautiful.


Especially that second image.

Imagine if Punk is in the crowd at Raw while Dean is calling him out. All the shades of this:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Calahart said:


> Posting some rugged Dean because reasons and plus I couldn't at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OBLIGATORY CMBROSE
> 
> 
> 
> Because reasons and plus Chicago and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply cannot wait until Raw. I hope that little shit talks so much smack on Punk.
> The uproar would be beautiful.


I hope WWE let Dean grow his beard again.

When I see people saying that Dean does not have the look 

Honestly from what I've read and heard women: 

want to date/marry Roman or Seth , at the same time they want to do other things with Dean


----------



## NeyNey

TB Tapp said:


> Rumour has it the WWE is thinking about dropping Dean Ambrose's last name, so going forward he will be referred to only as 'Dean.'





PGSucks said:


> Making their way to the ring, at a combined weight of 707 pounds, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, Dean, THE SHIELD! :allen1


:lmao :lmao :lmao

This will never happen. 

Also I'm so excited for RAW!!! :banderas JEEZ


----------



## Kratosx23

Chicago is gonna kill these guys if Punk doesn't show up.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I hope they have a gameplan. I think those boys expect for there to be some bullshittery by the crowd.


----------



## Joshi Judas

With all these rumors about Punk coming back tonight, maybe the crowd will treat this match with the respect it deserves. Otherwise, they gotta come up with some good way to get heat on themselves.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

:lel


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh no Austin, you killed him you bastard :banderas :banderas


----------



## Bearodactyl

I honestly have to believe that if ANYONE can handle a rowdy crowd, it's gonna be the Shield. I'm honestly not that worried about any shenanigans..


----------



## CALΔMITY

MoxleyMoxx said:


> :lel


Oh lawd :banderas


----------



## What A Maneuver

MoxleyMoxx said:


>


Detroit? Oh god, why didn't I live closer? Then again, who am I kidding. Like I'd show up at the gym all cocky and ask for a photo. Puh-lease.

I am quite pumped about tonight. I woke up and it was actually the first thing that crossed my mind. I'm not sure what I'm more excited for: the crowd, shield/wyatt 2, or the possible appearance of Punk. :faint:
This show better not disappoint!


I'm going to add to the previous conversation. I wish I had friends in real life like you guys here. Most of them are judgmental and prissy (they usually don't have brothers), and I feel like I have to hide 50% of who I am with them. If they knew I was a big wrestling fan? I can't even imagine their faces. Ok, I do have one friend who watched wrestling, but she was a huge Cena fan and didn't understand how I could like "bad guys". It's why I prefer hanging with my brother.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

MoxleyMoxx said:


> :lel


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Posting some rugged Dean because reasons and plus I couldn't at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OBLIGATORY CMBROSE
> 
> 
> 
> Because reasons and plus Chicago and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply cannot wait until Raw. I hope that little shit talks so much smack on Punk.
> The uproar would be beautiful.


That second pic :faint:












Eddie Ray said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


What's the matter? You don't like bunnies? Here have some more bunnies 8*D






























JacqSparrow said:


> I always knew I lived on the wrong side of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got you, sweetie. That was me too something like 8 years ago--I literally forgot how to be happy for 3 years.
> 
> So glad for your victory over that  Things will only get better. Keeping you in my prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially that second image.
> 
> Imagine if Punk is in the crowd at Raw while Dean is calling him out. All the shades of this:


Thanks sweety, I live on the wrong part too :lol.












MoxleyMoxx said:


> :lel


:ti













What A Maneuver said:


> Detroit? Oh god, why didn't I live closer? Then again, who am I kidding. Like I'd show up at the gym all cocky and ask for a photo. Puh-lease.
> I am quite pumped about tonight. I woke up and it was actually the first thing that crossed my mind. I'm not sure what I'm more excited for: the crowd, shield/wyatt 2, or the possible appearance of Punk. :faint:
> This show better not disappoint!
> 
> I'm going to add to the previous conversation. I wish I had friends in real life like you guys here. Most of them are judgmental and prissy (they usually don't have brothers), and I feel like I have to hide 50% of who I am with them. If they knew I was a big wrestling fan? I can't even imagine their faces. Ok, I do have one friend who watched wrestling, but she was a huge Cena fan and didn't understand how I could like "bad guys". It's why I prefer hanging with my brother.


That sucks  I will never ever hide myself ever again. But you know it would be nice to have some rl friends like the people in here, because I don't know anybody that has the same interests as me. Thank god that I can at least watch wrestling with my bf, and still we always argue about who's the best :lol.


----------



## DareDevil

MoxleyMoxx said:


> :lel


:lol:lol:lol:lol Seth just got owned,


----------



## JacqSparrow

MoxleyMoxx said:


> :lel


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

BURN. Austin, don't worry though--he's gotten into the habit of scolding the barricades. They'll be good to him 

(I was going to look for a gif of that, but I, um, got distracted












What A Maneuver said:


> I'm going to add to the previous conversation. I wish I had friends in real life like you guys here. Most of them are judgmental and prissy (they usually don't have brothers), and I feel like I have to hide 50% of who I am with them. If they knew I was a big wrestling fan? I can't even imagine their faces. Ok, I do have one friend who watched wrestling, but she was a huge Cena fan and didn't understand how I could like "bad guys". It's why I prefer hanging with my brother.


Aw. I have friends like that too. I've stopped hiding it from them though--I openly wear my Punk shirt around them and don't bother hiding the fact that my phone is plastered with Shield :lol They can make of it what they will. One of them also said she was a Cena fan, and we were like, "If we weren't the only two people here who understood wrestling, we would be feuding right now."


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> BURN. Austin, don't worry though--he's gotten into the habit of scolding the barricades. They'll be good to him
> 
> (I was going to look for a gif of that, but I, um, got distracted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw. I have friends like that too. I've stopped hiding it from them though--I openly wear my Punk shirt around them and don't bother hiding the fact that my phone is plastered with Shield :lol They can make of it what they will. One of them also said she was a Cena fan, and we were like, "If we weren't the only two people here who understood wrestling, we would be feuding right now."


Dem Cena fans 










So I just heard the good news, the tickets for the wwe house show in Liége just arrived :cheer They'll be back here end may yaaay :mark: I can't wait already. Hope I'll get to see the boys again.


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> Dem Cena fans
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: giant but very cool image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I just heard the good news, the tickets for the wwe house show in Liége just arrived :cheer They'll be back here end may yaaay :mark: I can't wait already. Hope I'll get to see the boys again.


:cheer :dance Yay!!!!! When?

Btw, can anyone PM me a link to a Raw livestream?  I may be able to join in the chat tomorrow!


----------



## What A Maneuver

JacqSparrow said:


> :


:ex: When was this? Can you imagine them doing this on Raw? The squeals in the audience would be deafening.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Okay, I've had to cool off and I think I've gotten my more innapropriate impulses under control again.

So, about the Shield...



JacqSparrow said:


>


...

...


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> :cheer :dance Yay!!!!! When?
> 
> Btw, can anyone PM me a link to a Raw livestream?  I may be able to join in the chat tomorrow!


They will be there 22 may :cheer + check your pm.


----------



## Set For Seth

JacqSparrow said:


> _sethie and romie half nakedness_


I'm wet.homer:homer


----------



## DareDevil

Set For Seth said:


> I'm wet.homer:homer


Have we corrupted you this quick? I am proud, good work team.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I think Set for Seth was already corrupted before she even made her way in here. :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Too much lurking before joining must have done the trick. I blame Cindel... :side:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> Too much lurking before joining must have done the trick. I blame Cindel... :side:


Poor girl has been lurking for such a long time, she's probably a ticking time bomb right now. And queen Cindel is goat, she can ruin everyone's mind in here.


----------



## Adam Cool

Nohomo but Seth Rollins is hot


----------



## 20083

*Ranking the Shield members*








​
Just a look at the picture above and its so clear that this is a group that is above most. After the careers these three talented men have had so far in the WWE main roster, they certainly have been living up to their crazy potentials - each one of them - under the Shield gimmick. Now that the inevitable breakup seems to be on the horizon, all three will undoubtedly want to leave the biggest mark in the industry in terms of popularity, titles held, respect earned from peers, money made etc. What are your views on just where each of them stands compared to the other two? For arguments sake, let's break it down to four categories.

Here's my opinion...

*WRESTLING SKILLS:*
1. Rollins
2. Ambrose
3. Reigns 

This is closely spaced. I have really enjoyed Rollins' work both in the WWE and as Tyler Black back in the day. Close behind is Ambrose/Jon Moxley. Reigns doesn't excite me all that much in the ring but I freaking love his finishers!

*LOOKS:*
1. Reigns
2. Rollins
3. Ambrose

Reigns is built like a tank, looks like a star and has the kind of 'intense/serious guy' look like I see in greats such as Goldberg and Taker. Rollins has a lean physique, coupled with a unique Hardy-esque look that I am sure many will love. Ambrose looks a little dull now, but if he ends up with a crazy loose cannon gimmick his looks would suit it perfectly. 

*MICROPHONE SKILLS:*
1. Ambrose
2. Rollins
3. Regins

As far as I can see, Ambrose is by far the winner in this category. Seth can get his point across for sure, and seems very confident in shoots but seems kind of awkward and cheesy in promos sometimes (to me at least). Reigns seemed weak on the mic but is steadily getting the grasp of it, it seems. He works better silent anyway most times.

*CHARISMA:*
1. Ambrose
2. Reigns 
3. Rollins

Again, Ambrose seems leagues ahead. In the early days, before Reigns' push/surge in popularity, the Shield seemed to be working under Ambrose's directions. The guys just oozes charisma. I rank Reigns above Rollins here because he really plays that 'Silent Rage' type character well, fits him like a glove. Rollins on the other hand, while completely satisfactory, hasn't really tore the screen down with his acting yet. That being said, he's had no real character anyway besides the guy who just wants the other two guys to get along.

*OVERALL POTENTIAL: (a.k.a Who is likely to be the biggest star in the future?)*
1. Reigns
2. Rollins
3. Ambrose

I think Reigns takes the cake here. He looks like a million bucks, has a hell of a finisher combination, is already getting over and definitely seems to have management's approval. I am confident Rollins can be the Jeff Hardy character in the future (crazy spots, underdog, unique look giving him a strange/artsy feel, fast paced action) if people take the chance with him. Even though Ambrose is last here, it only means I see more potential in the other two men and not that I don't see a lot in Dean. I just don't see the WWE taking a huge chance with someone like him (judging form his Moxley days). I hope the WWE proves me wrong on this and makes a star out of Ambrose.

What are your opinions guys? Your rankings? I know its a little detailed, so just skip the other stuff and reply with your overall expectation rankings, I'd love to hear them. I'm sure it'll bring about some fun discussions.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: Ranking the Shield members*

Entertainment:

Ambrose
Reigns 
Rollins

Wrestling:

Rollins 
Ambrose 
Reigns


----------



## l3urger

*Re: Ranking the Shield members*

I agree with mostly everything you said except the overall potential part. I would put it in this order.
Reigns
Ambrose
Rollins


----------



## CALΔMITY

A man can't be nohomo and think Seth is hot. It's simply not possible.


----------



## Boots To Chests

*Re: Ranking the Shield members*

Overall:
Ambrose
Reigns
Rollins


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Agree with Cal. 

I was straight before Seth Rollins. True story.


----------



## DareDevil

Adam Cool said:


> *Nohomo* but Seth Rollins is hot


Yeah, keep telling your self that.


----------



## Skullusion

*Re: Ranking the Shield members*

Roman Reigns worst in the ring of the 3? Next joke please


----------



## Creative name

*Re: Ranking the Shield members*

how many threads about this have there been?


----------



## WilfyDee

*Re: Ranking the Shield members*

Reigns
Rollins
Ambrose

I look forward to the inevitable Reigns/Ambrose feud, and hopefully a Cesaro/Reigns feud afterwards for a No.1 Contender spot.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Ranking the Shield members*

1. Ambrose, Rollins & Reigns

I can't rank them.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

The interaction between Stone Cold Steve Austin and Rollins right now on twitter is giving me life :mark:


----------



## xdoomsayerx

1. Rollins 
2. Reigns 
3. Ambrose 

Sorry, I'm just not into Ambrose at all. He's ridiculously boring.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Ranking the Shield members*

They're tied alright? Fuck.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Have there been more tweets exchanged? :mark:

I remember once, when The Shield was VERY VERY new, Rollins had a twitter exchange with Jericho. Jericho told him to grow some mic skills and learn cutting a promo first :banderas


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: Ranking the Shield members*

*WRESTLING SKILLS:*
1. Rollins
2. Ambrose
2. Reigns 

I think Ambrose and Reigns are pretty much on the same level in the ring. They both need more work

*LOOKS:*
1. Reigns
2. Rollins
3. Ambrose

Nothing to say about this, I doubt anybody would rank this category differently

*MICROPHONE SKILLS:*
1. Ambrose
2. Rollins
2. Regins

Ambrose undoubtedly is the best mic worker of the three but I don't think the other two are too far behind and I don't see much difference between them in this department

*CHARISMA:*
1. Reigns
2. Rollins 
3. Ambrose

Ambrose is not a charismatic man. I instantly hated him when I first saw him. Took a while for him to grow on me and that's not what charisma is all about

*OVERALL POTENTIAL:*
1. Reigns
2. Rollins
3. Ambrose

Reigns has got the looks and charisma and with a little more work on mic and ring skills he'll be the complete package and might very well become the next top guy.
Rollins is a little different in both look and style to what top guys usually are but he still has all the tools to succeed
Ambrose as I said has grown on me but I still don't think he'll be a major player and if he gets there, it won't be soon and it won't be easy


----------



## The CRA1GER

*Re: Ranking the Shield members*



xdoomsayerx said:


> 1. Rollins
> 2. Reigns
> 3. Ambrose
> 
> Sorry, I'm just not into Ambrose at all. He's ridiculously boring.


I second this.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: Ranking the Shield members*

Somehow I have a feeling Reigns won't really make it unless they calm down on his push and let him do more work in the ring until the crowds can properly accept him as a future WWE superstar.

Rollins, Ambrose, if either of them are given the ball they can run with it.


----------



## Joshi

*Re: Ranking the Shield members*

For now this:

1 Rollins
2 Reigns
3 Ambrose

but i have to clarify that Ambrose have still a lot of unused potential


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'm telling you now Austin marks for "those young cats" The Shield :mark:

Edit: it's really not that great but the fact that he is ribbing Rollins :lmao

Another rib... FOR THE WORKIN' MAN


----------



## Wynter

fuuuuuuuuuuuuck
I missed all the hugs!!!
I gotta stop sleeping man :lol

Seth and Austin though :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Ranking the Shield members*

WRESTLING SKILLS:
1. Rollins
2. Ambrose
3. Reigns 

Closer than it seems since Ambrose is eccentric in the ring... but I think Rollins is the best pure technical wrestler of the group. Reigns needs work. His last few singles matches have proved this.

LOOKS:
1. Ambrose
2. Rollins
3. Reigns

Just because a guy is muscular and has that chiseled look doesn't automatically make him the best looking... I look for something that sets them apart and adds to the gimmick (which is why CM Punk is so high on the looks category, he stands out and it fits HIM). Ambrose to me just pulls everything together in a way that makes me notice him first and he is also no small guy. Rollins, again, a distinctive look though I'd probably have him and Reigns tied here. I just don't see Reigns as much more than the typical cut guy that automatically makes some people rate him so highly.

MICROPHONE SKILLS:
1. Ambrose
2. Rollins
3. Regins

Reigns is a distant, distant third. Rollins has been impressing me lately and he is now a solid good promo man... but Ambrose, especially when let loose, is one of the best promo men the WWE has had in some time. He is up there with Bray and CM Punk in my mind.

In Ring Psychology:

1. Ambrose
2. Rollins
3. Reigns

I separate this from wrestling ability just because there should be a distinction (IE, angle great technical wrestler but shit psychologist). Ambrose is easily the best here with Rollins coming in second. I think this is Reigns worst attribute by far. He just hasn't learned the when and why of doing a move or how to utilise his rather limited moveset to the best effect. Hopefully he can because I think he can be great if he gets the hang of it. 

CHARISMA:
1. Ambrose
2. Reigns 
3. Rollins

This is hard... I'd argue all three are pretty damn close, but Ambrose clearly has that magnetism you just can't explain and Reigns just has that beast like presence. Rollins isn't bad though, but I think he will come into his own far more when the Shield break up and he can become his own man apart from the group.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Seth took the wise way out and didn't take the bait. I'm glad he didn't try trash talking Austin :lol As big a Seth mark as I am, Austin would murder that boy on Twitter :lmao

Smart move Rollins :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Ranking the Shield members*

WRESTLING SKILLS:

Rollins: he is the best 

Ambrose: he is much better than most people think

Reigns: I can guess when he will do his three moves. And people criticize John Cena.

LOOKS (my opinion as a woman):

Ambrose: Bad Boy with a cute smile

Reigns: HOT

Rollins: Cute

MICROPHONE SKILLS:

Ambrose: one of the best currently

Rollins: improved a lot

Reigns: fake

CHARISMA:

Ambrose: he has charisma and a lot of charisma 

Rollins: begins to show

Reigns: his hair has charisma

OVERALL POTENTIAL:

Ambrose

Rollins /Reigns


----------



## DareDevil

tylermoxreigns said:


> I'm telling you now Austin marks for "those young cats" The Shield :mark:
> 
> Edit: it's really not that great but the fact that he is ribbing Rollins :lmao
> 
> Another rib... FOR THE WORKIN' MAN


:mark: :mark: :mark:

NINJA SKILLS!!


----------



## Deptford

I slept wayy too long and now it's the afternoon and I'm still sleepy but 
RAAAWWW 2NITE AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

I love Sam Roberts! 

Pyro if you chat you can probably convince people of your points better. It would also be cool to see someone with as much wrestle knowledge say things during the shield/wyatt match i could learn (Y)(Y)


----------



## FalseKing

Rollins working out /w crossfit?


----------



## Deptford

Oh Raven rick rolled me again
>_____________________________________< 

:lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

feels


----------



## dizzylizzy87

I can't frickin wait for tonight :mark: :mark:


----------



## SnoopSystem

*Re: Ranking the Shield members*

It's hard to say. All 3 of them are really good. In terms of their future positions in the company, I would rank them:

1. Reigns as a Batista/Cena/Triple H type.
2. Ambrose as a Rock/Stone Cold type.
3. Rollins as a CM Punk/Bryan/HBK type.


----------



## CALΔMITY

At this rate I'm not gonna be able to watch with you guys. My car just finished getting repaired and I'm about to walk over and get it. Once I get home I'm crashing. :lol

I'll be marking hard once I catch up on Raw, I'm sure.


----------



## DareDevil

dizzylizzy87 said:


> I can't frickin wait for tonight :mark: :mark:


Me neither!! If I die from marking out too much..please have the symbol of The Shield engraved on my tombstone.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> At this rate I'm not gonna be able to watch with you guys. My car just finished getting repaired and I'm about to walk over and get it. Once I get home I'm crashing. :lol
> 
> I'll be marking hard once I catch up on Raw, I'm sure.


Me either Cally... Stupid time differences and work


----------



## CALΔMITY

Normally I'd allow myself like 5 hours of sleep so I can watch it with everyone. At this point I'd only be getting around 3 or 4 hours of sleep. Eff that.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao Devil

I have to prepare my body for tonight. 
I'm not ready for all the lovely yet :mark:
Shield/Wyatts match, a hyped crowd, my boo Daniel Bryan and possibly Undertaker and Brock action???????!










Maybe Pastor Wyatt will lay down another sermon tonight :lenny
whoever chants husky harris while that man is in the ring I will somehow cut them :side:


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Devil
> 
> I have to prepare my body for tonight.
> I'm not ready for all the lovely yet :mark:
> Shield/Wyatts match, a hyped crowd, my boo Daniel Bryan and possibly Undertaker and Brock action???????!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Pastor Wyatt will lay down another sermon tonight :lenny
> whoever chants husky harris while that man is in the ring I will somehow cut them :side:


Wait,wait,wait....isn't Raw on Chicago tonight? :banderas :banderas, I am just about to scream
FUCKING CM PUNK, BETTER COME BACK! You can't leave your boo Dean Ambrose like that, ya piece a shit. :side:
And yes, I would listen to pastor wyatt religiously, even tho I'm not religious, I would totally join his cult, but joining The Shield sounds way much more fun.


----------



## Wynter

Im not religious either Devil, but I can listen to that man talk all day :banderas

And yes, it is the day of Chicago vs WWE. shit is about to get real :
I can't believe how much hype this show is getting. People more excited for this than WrestleMania :lmao
This is our main event ladies and gentlemen


----------



## What A Maneuver

DareDevil said:


> And yes, I would listen to pastor wyatt religiously, even tho I'm not religious, I would totally join his cult, but joining The Shield sounds way much more fun.


Not religious either, so it's good to know I'm not alone in secretly wanting to be inducted into the Wyatt cult just so Bray could give me speeches all the time on how special I am. I sort of heart him.

Oooh and Raw in just a few hours!


----------



## 20083

*Re: Ranking the Shield members*



SóniaPortugal said:


> WRESTLING SKILLS:
> 
> Rollins: he is the best
> 
> Ambrose: he is much better than most people think
> 
> Reigns: I can guess when he will do his three moves. And people criticize John Cena.
> 
> LOOKS (my opinion as a woman):
> 
> Ambrose: Bad Boy with a cute smile
> 
> Reigns: HOT
> 
> Rollins: Cute
> 
> MICROPHONE SKILLS:
> 
> Ambrose: one of the best currently
> 
> Rollins: improved a lot
> 
> Reigns: fake
> 
> CHARISMA:
> 
> Ambrose: he has charisma and a lot of charisma
> 
> Rollins: begins to show
> 
> *Reigns: his hair has charisma*
> 
> OVERALL POTENTIAL:
> 
> Ambrose
> 
> Rollins /Reigns


:lol Honestly, I agree!


----------



## Wagg

going to be sad to see the Shield split tonight if they want to do the triple threat at Mania. All I can say is this:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tonight we'll be speaking in tongues from the Holy Spirt of Pastor Bray Wyatt. Blessed be his name.
Can I get an amen in here?




I'll still be checking out the shield tho :lol


----------



## Pip-Man

*Re: Ranking the Shield members*

Theres just something about Roman...8*D :bh: 

Seth is fucking incredible as well and I would hope that he and Reigns would keep close after the inevitable break up,but maybe thats my inner yaoi fan.

I wont say anything about Ambrose,last time I did I pissed off alot of marks.


----------



## DareDevil

Man, ya'll need a mass purification I swear. Pastor Wyatt will be in charge of sentencing you for yer sins. don't ask why I'm typing like this.


----------



## Wynter

Yessssss Zero Amen!









I should see if Pastor Bray will give me some last minute Blessings before Raw.
It's never a bad time to be saved by his Holy Blessings and bathed in the Holy Water :cool2


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yessssss Zero Amen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should see if Pastor Bray will give me some last minute Blessings before Raw.
> It's never a bad time to be saved by his Holy Blessings and bathed in the Holy Water :cool2





Spoiler: response



I would rather get blessed by The Shield's "Holy Water." :lol:lol


Sorry, I couldn't help it.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH

*Re: Ranking the Shield members*

Great thread. Love the idea.

WRESTLING SKILLS:
1. Rollins
2. Ambrose
2. Reigns 

This is pretty clear. Reigns is mediocre in the ring right now. We haven't seen enough of Ambrose, but he's solid. Rollins has stolen the show several times.

LOOKS:
1. Reigns
2. Rollins
3. Ambrose

If this was "Mannerisms" I'd throw Ambrose at #1.

MICROPHONE SKILLS:
1. Ambrose
2. Rollins
2. Reigns

Ambrose craps all over Rollins and Reigns. Both of them have improved, but this isn't even close.

CHARISMA:
1. Reigns
2. Ambrose
3. Rollins 

How anybody can have Rollins any higher than last shocks me. Reigns has the natural charisma, although Ambrose is right there with him with how good he is on the mic and his mannerisms. 

OVERALL POTENTIAL:
1. Ambrose
2. Rollins
3. Reigns

I expect to get shat on for this, but I don't do. Reigns is too mediocre on the mic and in the ring to be a standout. All he has is a spear, a superman punch, and the look. Ambrose has potential to be a top heel if they ever let him truly evolve his character into what it was in the indies, and Rollins just needs some mic improvement. He has it all in the ring.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yessssss Zero Amen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should see if Pastor Bray will give me some last minute Blessings before Raw.
> It's never a bad time to be saved by his Holy Blessings and bathed in the Holy Water :cool2


May Sister Abigail her Most High, bless and keep you my dear. Counselling with Pastor Bray is always good for the soul. :agree:


----------



## mcgrath

*Re: Ranking the Shield members*

Ambrose will be the stand out long term star over next 3/5 years


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Ranking the Shield members*

They're all charismatic. 

I'd have Rollins and Ambrose over Reigns every single day of the week. And no, I'm not an "Indy Mark", or whatever.


----------



## mcgrath

*Re: Ranking the Shield members*

rollins will be a hit for a while but ambrose has the tools to go long term.


----------



## 20083

*Re: Ranking the Shield members*



mcgrath said:


> Ambrose will be the stand out long term star over next 3/5 years


To be completely honest with you, I agree with this. Something about Ambrose just screams long term staple heel to me. I ranked him last for likelihood of success in WWE, because I feel like he is not somebody the WWE will get behind for a major push (compared to Reigns and Rollins, of course) but I really do hope I am proven wrong in this regard.

This is such a difficult discussion for me because all three have outstanding potential as far as I see it - just in different aspects...


----------



## DareDevil

Lets make this thread hit 700 pages tonight.


----------



## Wynter

DareDevil said:


> Lets make this thread hit 700 pages tonight.


Six pages in a little over 2 hours? We got this :


How are my peoples doing? Having/had a good day I hope :cheer


----------



## SubZero3:16

We're good
Doing chat for Raw?


----------



## cindel25

DareDevil said:


> Too much lurking before joining must have done the trick. I blame Cindel... :side:





psycho bunny said:


> Poor girl has been lurking for such a long time, she's probably a ticking time bomb right now. And queen Cindel is goat, she can ruin everyone's mind in here.












MY BODY IS READY FOR SHIELD vs WYATT! :woolcock










DEACON HARPER taught me so much at Church yesterday.


----------



## DareDevil

Yes, Queen Cindel.


----------



## Wynter

You got your Holy fix too Cindel?

I had to visit Pastor Bray real quick earlier to get me a _personal _sermon.










Woooo! When Bray speaks in tongues (to me and against me :cool2)



LORD!!











Imma ruin Bray Wyatt for Pyro one day I swear :lmao


----------



## RizoRiz

They're just not that talented


----------



## shought321

Uh oh


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> You got your Holy fix too Cindel?
> 
> I had to visit Pastor Bray real quick earlier to get me a _personal _sermon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woooo! When Bray speaks in tongues (to me and against me :cool2)
> 
> 
> 
> LORD!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imma ruin Bray Wyatt for Pyro one day I swear :lmao


Don't mess with Pyro's Wyatt Wynter, he'll hunt you down. :lol
And that gif... Pm the show please, for research. :side: hahahaha.


----------



## Wynter

It's not a show Devil. horny self :lmao

It's from a music video. Hurricane by 30 Seconds to Mars.

Jared Leto's sexy ass :yum: :ex:


----------



## DareDevil

Oh really? Well, thanks for the info Wynter. :cool2


----------



## SubZero3:16

I just love how Cindel magically appears :lol


----------



## Wynter

:lol seriously. She drops a whore bomb in here and then leaves without viewing the destruction she left behind.

Love her lol

Wish I was here when she posted more. That must have been glorious :mark: lol


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> I just love how Cindel magically *appears* :lol


And disappears, :no:, I'm going to claim this thread my turf if its majesty keeps on neglecting it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DareDevil said:


> And disappears, :no:, I'm going to claim this thread my turf if its majesty keeps on neglecting it.


That's why she's the queen my dear, she doesn't spend time hanging around the serfs :cool2


----------



## JacqSparrow

What A Maneuver said:


> :ex: When was this? Can you imagine them doing this on Raw? The squeals in the audience would be deafening.


If they do this tonight, I'm not sure the girls (and some guys) would even remember who CM Punk is :lol

I think it was from a house show a couple of years ago.



psycho bunny said:


> They will be there 22 may :cheer + check your pm.


:dance 



DareDevil said:


> Too much lurking before joining must have done the trick. I blame Cindel... :side:


I think Cindel sent her in here...as a reminder to the rest of us who's Queen 

OH HELLO CINDEL












Quoth the Raven said:


> Have there been more tweets exchanged? :mark:
> 
> I remember once, when The Shield was VERY VERY new, Rollins had a twitter exchange with Jericho. Jericho told him to grow some mic skills and learn cutting a promo first :banderas


Jericho must be pretty proud now.



tylermoxreigns said:


> I'm telling you now Austin marks for "those young cats" The Shield :mark:
> 
> Edit: it's really not that great but the fact that he is ribbing Rollins :lmao
> 
> Another rib... FOR THE WORKIN' MAN


Sethie's so nice about it, really :lol



DareDevil said:


> And disappears, :no:, I'm going to claim this thread my turf if its majesty keeps on neglecting it.












RAW IN JUST A FEW MORE MINUTES!!!!!!


----------



## Wynter

I am _sooooooo_ ready for Raw!!! :mark:










Hope it can live up to its hype though :lol


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> I am _sooooooo_ ready for Raw!!! :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it can live up to its hype though :lol


It should, Chicago crowd=GOAT.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

Where are all the Shield whores damn it?!

Fuckers didn't help us get to page 700 Devil :lol


----------



## What A Maneuver

Shield whore reporting in. Don't think we're going to make it to 700, boss.


----------



## SubZero3:16

C'mon you hoes, get in here!

http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice


----------



## Shenroe

Cn somebody pm me a link to watch Raw? please ?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

There Will Be Blood

http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> Where are all the Shield whores damn it?!
> 
> Fuckers didn't help us get to page 700 Devil :lol


After Raw, shit storm In coming. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## terrilala

the 700 Club?


----------



## DareDevil

I fucking yelled, I honestly thought that was punk. FUCK YOU HEYMAN,


----------



## Wynter

Devil get your ass in the chat


----------



## DGenerationMC

Rematch is on......


----------



## Davion McCool

NO SETH NO


----------



## Godofgods

ppl wondered why i thought seth rolens was the best of the shield, i think this match showed it so far'

on the same note, when he got that belly to back suplex off the top rope and landed on his feet, i thought he snapped his ankle form the impact for a second there.


----------



## DareDevil

Well guys, it's been a f- a fun ride...   NOOO NOO NOOO


----------



## LPPrince

Rollins is GOAT


----------



## SubZero3:16

Oh lordy. Seth did the break, oh where are they taking this?

Seth looked awesome in the match though.


----------



## LPPrince

Simple, I think.

Ambrose had his "against the team" moment at EC/following Raw

Rollins had his tonight

Reigns is next


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Those roman chants! Lovin the crowd :mark:. Sethie is breaking up the shield, I don't know how I feel about it yet.. Can't wait to see where this goes. Seth looked fuckin awesome in this match. Loved it!! :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Seth showing them that they need to work together and to keep their egos in check. I ain't even mad at him. He had enough of their bickering and shit.


----------



## truelove

Seth causing the end of the shield who wouldve thought


----------



## DareDevil

Sethie is forgiven and always will be.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Thank God I bought my shirt yesterday :lol has the crowd ever chanted Roman Reigns before? Or is tonight the first time? Idr


----------



## DGenerationMC

God, can we just hold off the Triple Threat until Summerslam? Please? _Please?_


----------



## LPPrince

SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth showing them that they need to work together and to keep their egos in check. I ain't even mad at him. He had enough of their bickering and shit.


Basically, that is it. He told Roman to settle his shit with Ambrose. Ambrose had his problem, Seth caused a stir now, and I'm curious to see how Reigns fucks with The Shield, or if he just lays waste to it.


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## cindel25

The Queen is NOT HAPPY about Seth Rollins walking away.

While I do understand the fustrations of Seth and putting up with his bickering brothers, I will never NEVER forgive him for walking away from Roman. Roman was the one he was closest to and now that bromance will never be the same. I don't expect Dean to forgive him cause he is batshit insane but Roman...the pain in his eyes when he went to confront Seth... 

The only good thing to come out of this is more fan fiction, more tumblr fights and shield fandom shanking bitches left and right. I expect there will be a horse head in Triple H 's bed godfather style.


----------



## Set For Seth

WHY SETHIE BB WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> The Queen is NOT HAPPY about Seth Rollins walking away.
> 
> While I do understand the fustrations of Seth and putting up with his bickering brothers, I will never NEVER forgive him for walking away from Roman. Roman was the one he was closest to and now that bromance will never be the same. I don't expect Dean to forgive him cause he is batshit insane but Roman...the pain in his eyes when he went to confront Seth...
> 
> The only good thing to come out of this is more fan fiction, more tumblr fights and shield fandom shanking bitches left and right. I expect there will be a horse head in Triple H 's bed godfather style.


But Sethie's heart was breaking, you could see it. He didn't want to do it but some tough love was needed.


----------



## tbp82

dizzylizzy87 said:


> Those roman chants! Lovin the crowd :mark:. Sethie is breaking up the shield, I don't know how I feel about it yet.. Can't wait to see where this goes. Seth looked fuckin awesome in this match. Loved it!! :mark:


I love how Seth doesss flippy floppy moves to get cheered. Dean goes crazy to get cheered. While Reiggns just stands there looking boss and gets the biggest chant from a hostile chi town crowd that Roman Reigns superstar presance.


----------



## Bushmaster

Seth Rollins is the goat. The true leader of the Shield. They just can't go on without him. 



Spoiler


----------



## Wynter

WWE with that Seth swerve :banderas

Love it. My baby Seth matters now!!! :cheer.

No more just being Cheerleader and Mediator. He's officially a part of the story.

Love how much you could see it hurt him to make Dean and Roman feel how he's been feeling for a while.

He's just tired of all the shit and them not being there when he needed their help was the last straw.

WWE killing this storyline :clap


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> But Sethie's heart was breaking, you could see it. He didn't want to do it but some tough love was needed.


But was that tough love necessary during a Wyatt match? 

Pastor Wyatt is calculating and I believe he has major plans for Roman. Seth will never forgive himself if Roman falls into the hands of Pastor Wyatt.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> WWE with that Seth swerve :banderas
> 
> Love it. My baby Seth matters now!!! :cheer.
> 
> No more just being Cheerleader and Mediator. He's officially a part of the story.
> 
> Love how much you could see it hurt him to make Dean and Roman feel how he's been feeling for a while.
> 
> He's just tired of all the shit and them not being there when he needed their help was the last straw.
> 
> WWE killing this storyline :clap




























































How i feel at this moment in time


----------



## Kratosx23

So if Rollins turned on them, are Ambrose and Reigns both turning face? I want singles heel Ambrose.

On a more important note, dem Wyatt's 2 and 0 :wyatt #BETTER


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Notice how they didn't fall apart though when Seth walked away. Dean and Roman were able to work together even though they still ended up losing. 

That was a stupid part to have Seth walk away. He should have walked away during the action at a time when Roman and Seth were bickering. Having him stand in the corner the whole time then only leaving when Dean wanted to tag didn't have the same effect to me. 

And I'm pissed that this is the route the E went with the second Wyatt match. The Shield were "off" the whole time. Of course the Wyatts were gonna beat them. I'd rather have it been a strong shield v Wyatts. The 1st match was pretty much like that, which is what made it so awesome. But this 2nd match was just off from the beginning. 

What was the purpose of having The Shield lose twice? They should have won the first time, when they were a strong cohesive unit. And then have them lose the second one cause they couldn't work together. Them losing twice in a row shows no purpose.


----------



## JacqSparrow

I LOVE YOU SETH. YOU ARE AMAZING AND YOU BROKE MY HEART AND JUST...



















*Look what you did to my 300th post, you...you....


----------



## Kratosx23

> They should have won the first time, when they were a strong cohesive unit.


And how does that help the guy that's facing John Cena? Priorities are important. The first match was to establish the dominant group, the second was to split them. The Shield and their midcard break up storyline can take a backseat to more important matters.


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> I LOVE YOU SETH. YOU ARE AMAZING AND YOU BROKE MY HEART AND JUST...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Look what you did to my 300th post, you...you....


When Seth looked as if he was about to cry I couldn't, that's my boo


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> When Seth looked as if he was about to cry I couldn't, that's my boo












He was so devastated and frustrated but he knew they had to work this out or drown.

He really is the Architect.


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> I just love how Cindel magically appears :lol





WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol seriously. She drops a whore bomb in here and then leaves without viewing the destruction she left behind.
> 
> Love her lol
> 
> Wish I was here when she posted more. That must have been glorious :mark: lol





DareDevil said:


> And disappears, :no:, I'm going to claim this thread my turf if its majesty keeps on neglecting it.





SubZero3:16 said:


> That's why she's the queen my dear, she doesn't spend time hanging around the serfs :cool2





JacqSparrow said:


> I think Cindel sent her in here...as a reminder to the rest of us who's Queen
> 
> OH HELLO CINDEL


Hey boo! Ladies & Gents... THAT'S WHAT I DO! 











My feelings....here to the end of Rolleigns!


----------



## Wynter

Psh, _*all *_of that was perfection, what ya'll hoes talking about? :lol

Seth leaving while Dean/Roman are bickering or after the match would not have the same affect as him leaving during a match. It felt bigger because no one thought _Seth _would actually do something like that.

Dean? Yes. Seth? Hell no. Cheerleader? Psh, never! 
That swerve!!! :lenny
It was a "I'm sick of both your shit." moment. He needed them and they were too busy doing other shit to help. It got too much. He's tired of being their glue and dealing with their pettiness. He just wants them to stop.

It really hurt him to do his brothers like that, but something had to give. Shit is getting out of control. Their problems are starting to spill over in their matches. That's not good at all.

And this Shield loss is meaningless. This was only meant to progress the storyline. Nothing more nothing less.

The crumbling of the Shield is bigger than their matches right now.

WWE is doing great with their story no doubt :clap :clap :clap.

Not only did we get progression and character building, Dean and Seth were being put over tonight :mark: :mark: :mark:
Dean got a lot more action in the ring than he did at EC while commentary hinted at and put over Crazy!Dean.

And Seth got to show out again while commentary also put him over big time.

And Roman took a backseat, so no bitching about them only focusing on him.

Tonight was great :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And how does that help the guy that's facing John Cena? Priorities are important. The first match was to establish the dominant group, the second was to split them. The Shield and their midcard break up storyline can take a backseat to more important matters.





Easy. Don't let Bray eat the pin. As the weakest let Rowan take it. Look how strong Roman got built up before his super push started at Survivor Series. He never got pinned. Whenever the Shield lost, Roman never got pinned, and always looked strong no matter what. 

If they're splitting the Shield up, anybody could have done it. If they split up now no one is thinking the Wyatts caused the break up so it could have been any team that the Shield lost to. Have Shield win the first one. Let them lose the second time to show the Wyatts were stronger. What is the point of having The Wyatts do double duty right now if they didn't specifically cause the break up of the greatest faction the company has had in years. Unless The Wyatts broke up the Shield by taking a member over to the dark side a la Daniel Wyatt.


----------



## TNA is Here

Rollins should have been mad at Ambrose, not do something to break up the Shield. It has zero logical basis.


----------



## terrilala

it was great! Rollins is like the mom fed up with her 2 kids so she leaves them to fight it out (tho I kept thinking/hoping he would come back) Loved the match!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Rollins was mad at Ambrose AND Reigns for their constant bickering. Seriously, he was the glue that has been holding the team together for a few months now and for all his efforts, he got killed in the first Wyatts vs Shield match. It was time for him to let the other two take notice and not be fully consumed by their own ego clash. Well done Rollins :clap :clap

Yeah who's the man now bitch :rollins


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Rollins was mad at Ambrose AND Reigns for their constant bickering. Seriously, he was the glue that has been holding the team together for a few months now and for all his efforts, he got killed in the first Wyatts vs Shield match. It was time for him to let the other two take notice and not be fully consumed by their own ego clash. Well done Rollins :clap :clap
> 
> Yeah who's the man now bitch :rollins


Exactly. It makes perfect sense. Rollins got tired of the inhouse bickering and always trying to mend fences so he showed them that they need each other in order to work and win matches. He didn't stand up there smiling, he looked frustrated and upset that it came down to this.


----------



## Frico

It was perfectly executed.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Another little thing I've loved about both Shield vs Wyatt matches is how valuable they showed each member to be. We knew Reigns was the heavy artillery of the group but when any one member walks out or isn't there- the team lost. Ambrose at EC and Rollins on Raw. Shows how you need all 3 to be a great team. Great storytelling.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

Shield better reconcile so Dean can be the one to truly turn his back on The Shield. Flippy McGee stealing Dean's turn would absolutely suck.


----------



## DareDevil

Finally I could get in,! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## midnightmischief

JacqSparrow said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoa.... where was I during this match lol
> sorry know I am way behind on the thread but just had to comment on this masterpiece...


----------



## DareDevil

midnightmischief said:


> JacqSparrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoa.... where was I during this match lol
> sorry know I am way behind on the thread but just had to comment on this masterpiece...
> 
> 
> 
> :yum well I have to go to sleep, gotta go to school tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App
Click to expand...


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> Rollins was mad at Ambrose AND Reigns for their constant bickering. Seriously, he was the glue that has been holding the team together for a few months now and for all his efforts, he got killed in the first Wyatts vs Shield match. It was time for him to let the other two take notice and not be fully consumed by their own ego clash. Well done Rollins :clap :clap
> 
> Yeah who's the man now bitch :rollins


"I can't be the glue!" My favorite line from his speech to Roman. He's right. He's been trying for months to keep them together and it's too much to the point where he's getting into trouble because of it. If they have to lose to prove his point, then they have to lose.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Exactly. It makes perfect sense. Rollins got tired of the inhouse bickering and always trying to mend fences so he showed them that they need each other in order to work and win matches. He didn't stand up there smiling, he looked frustrated and upset that it came down to this.


Also proves that they need him. I mean, after Seth's walkout, Roman and Dean honestly did their best to work together and pull off a win. It was sweet, really. But they couldn't do it.

Man, the emotions...


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I disagree with the whole pushing Reigns thing.

Remember in the beginning, the spotlight was on Ambrose. Everybody was talking about Ambrose and his indy career. How he has epic mic skills, and is the mouthpiece of the group.
Then the focus shifted to Reigns, with the power moves and the Royal Rumble. How he is muscle of the group.
Now I think they will put the spotlight on Rollins, the Architect. He has crazy moves and seems like the strategist. 

Just an observation/prediction.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123

So is the shield over with?


----------



## TheVipersGirl

I am so frustrated. At first people were cheering on Seth because of his performance at Elimination Chamber, now there's these fake fans hating on him and sending death threats because of him walking out of the match. I understood what he did. I would too be annoyed and done with my own teammates constant bickering. He was tired of keeping things together, solving their issue yet they cant solve there's. He said it himself he was tired of being the glue of the group. Why are people hating on that? You would do the same. The online hate is ridiculous.


----------



## Deptford

SOME JUST LINK ME TO THE FUCKING MATCH SO I CAN ACTUALLY READ THE SHIELD THREAD AGAIN THE SUSPENSE IS KILLING MEEEE


----------



## Wynter

Look in your inbox Dept!!!

And seriously death threats towards Seth???










It's not that fucking serious. Did we forget wrestling is scripted?

SMDH at some of WWE's fans.

Everyone was fine when they thought Dean was gonna bail, but Seth doing it is a death sentence???

:lmao the hell is wrong with people


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Is the Shield writing their own storyline? Are they working with creative?


----------



## midnightmischief

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

say its not true....










I haven't even watched raw yet, was going to avoid this thread until I did but gosh darn it,, I was sucked back in...

now I just don't know how to deal....


----------



## TNA is Here

Frico said:


> It was perfectly executed.


lol if you mean by that that your surprised cause there was no logic, then yea it was perfectly booked cause nobody saw it coming and you deserve the Annual Russo Swerve Trophy par excellence. 

I find it pathetic that The Shield break up on their first major war with somebody and that they split up cause "oh they lost a match once". If anything, they should have split them cause of their failure to defeat Punk back in the day.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Shield/Wyatt was the only thing worth watching tonight. It's bittersweet the ending. I knew the breakup was inevitable, but it's still kind of a shame to see it all end. Just an awesome group. Especially when I always wanted their Wyatt feud to take place over a long summer. 

Now let's pray they all get mega pushes and fill the void left by Punk...  Sorry, I just need to express my let down.

I loved this.









Definitely need to watch their match again. Especially after the whole Seth betrayal. I called it right before it happened, but it was still cool. All the bickering between Roman and Dean and it's Seth who calls it quits. I always wondered what they were going to do with him. Now I just wonder who is a face and heel in this equation.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Ambrose Heel
Reigns Tweener
Rollins Face


----------



## Xist2inspire

What A Maneuver said:


> Definitely need to watch their match again. Especially after the whole Seth betrayal. I called it right before it happened, but it was still cool. All the bickering between Roman and Dean and it's Seth who calls it quits. I always wondered what they were going to do with him. *Now I just wonder who is a face and heel in this equation.*


Yeah, me too. I was most worried about what would happen to Seth once the breakup started, as I felt that he was the "weak link" character-wise, but it seems like they've anticipated that. This could be a really good move, maybe even a way to keep the Shield together longer.

Have Seth sit back and let Roman and Dean slug it out all the way to Wrestlemania in a WM match (maybe even for the US Title), with Roman going over. Then, have Seth come out and do what Zeb did with Swagger/Cesaro. So the Shield will leave WM united, but with a new dynamic: Seth as the clear leader, Roman as the clear breakout star and titleholder, and Dean as the jealous wild card who will eventually be the group's downfall. If the WWE plays their cards right, this breakup could end up similar to Evolution's (as it should be). I'm actually quite interested in seeing where this goes, and I don't say that often about WWE angles.


----------



## NoUsername

TNA is Here said:


> lol if you mean by that that your surprised cause there was no logic, then yea it was perfectly booked cause nobody saw it coming and you deserve the Annual Russo Swerve Trophy par excellence.
> 
> I find it pathetic that The Shield break up on their first major war with somebody and that they split up cause "oh they lost a match once". If anything, they should have split them cause of their failure to defeat Punk back in the day.


Complains about storyline logic yet username is TNA is Here. Irony is Here.

Only ever come to this thread straight after a RAW or Smackdown because of the ridiculous fangirling gifs that take place during the week (no offence, don't get uptight) but just want to say it's about time Rollins starts getting some of the spotlight.
Hopefully Shield can stick together and the Wyatt - Shield feud continues on till Mania.
Ambrose has finally won me over this last 2 weeks as well, big fan of all 3 members now.


----------



## Joshi Judas

People have explained how it made sense in their posts. And yes, it wasn't a sudden break, like you said ever since they have failed to beat Punk or even before then, since Ambrose has been gloating about being the baddest man on the planet, the cracks have been forming. Reigns and Ambrose would have split a long time ago but Rollins held them together. Now that Rollins is finally fed up too and is finally thinking of himself before the team, we have a full split.


Oh and I'm not worried about the online threats and what not. Proud of it infact. Break those hearts and make'em cry Seth : Gain all the heat, go on!! :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

JacqSparrow said:


> "I can't be the glue!" My favorite line from his speech to Roman. He's right. He's been trying for months to keep them together and it's too much to the point where he's getting into trouble because of it. If they have to lose to prove his point, then they have to lose.
> 
> 
> 
> Also proves that they need him. I mean, after Seth's walkout, Roman and Dean honestly did their best to work together and pull off a win. It was sweet, really. But they couldn't do it.
> 
> Man, the emotions...




And people called Seth a Hufflepuff :lol

I knew it all along, Tyler Black is a bonafide Slytherin. And isn't "Black" one of the oldest pureblood families in Harry Potter too? :

Or at the very least, he's a Ravenclaw, coz this was smart. And coz Hufflepuff sucks but whatever :side:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SHIT SON
I marked like a mother at Seth..... WHAT A _*BEAUTIFUL*_ SWERVE :banderas

DAT FIGURE FOUR by Ambrose and then him bridging it out :mark:

Absolutely LOVED this bit









Seth dropping from the apron and looking so conflicted... MY FEELS
No in all seriousness really well played by Rollins tonight, love how he is shining so bright right now. His facial expressions were spot on, he shows this remorse (at the end - kinda looking like a dishevelled puppy too) but so much fire in the match. PERFECT combination for a face
He did what he needed to do. Like he had to really scrape the barrel to get the two idiots to man the hell up!

Ambrose and Reigns working together as a last resort at the end. I like how you can still see elements of the team but they do need to go their separate ways at the same time. So much conflict. ARGH!

The moment Rollins moved down from the apron, like I knew it was coming, but seriously something in me dropped. Too damn invested in this. Not healthy :lol :lol 

"I CAN'T BE THE GLUE"

In all seriousness kinda pissed me off how Roman went straight to Seth. LIKE USE YOUR HEAD AND GET UP ONTO THE APRON AND TAG. THE FUCK. IN. 
:lmao :lmao 
Told ya too invested
Plus Ambrose was getting the shit kicked outta him

The selling of the moves though....
Ambrose flopping like a fish at Harper's big boot :mark: 
Reigns and Rowan over the table :mark: 

My ambrollins heart is broken in two  

Just gonna leave this here (not sure if it's been posted yet)


----------



## Joshi Judas

^^^^

You know it's happened quite a few times when I mark out at something, come here, read your post and mark out more :lol

This, and when Wynter was marking out after Shield/Wyatts at EC. And of course, almost every NeyNey post :banderas


----------



## x78

Seeing Ambrose and Reigns frantically working together at the end of the match was so awesome. Hopefully they stick together for a while even if Seth is AWOL.


----------



## Lazyking

I love the Shield's dynamic. They're like a family. Great little swerve having Rollins leave them.. As much as it pains me to see them slowly break up that triple threat match is gonna be good!


----------



## kariverson

Am I the only one that doesn't see a full break up for at least some months? Yeah maybe some internal affairs but manning up and be a family and a team after. 

They're probably all tweeners or Reigns/Rollins faces Ambrose tweeners. But in The Shield these roles change all the time. Now Rollins can be the tweener of the 3.

Yeah seeing Ambrose and Reigns cooperating it was awesome. I really hope they stick together more.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Quoth the Raven said:


> ^^^^
> 
> You know it's happened quite a few times when I mark out at something, come here, read your post and mark out more :lol
> 
> This, and when Wynter was marking out after Shield/Wyatts at EC. And of course, almost every NeyNey post :banderas


Dude I just have to become a keyboard warrior (in a good way, hopefully lol) before I spontaneously combust :lmao 




kariverson said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't see a full break up for at least some months? Yeah maybe some internal affairs but manning up and be a family and a team after.
> 
> They're probably all tweeners or Reigns/Rollins faces Ambrose tweeners. But in The Shield these roles change all the time. Now Rollins can be the tweener of the 3.
> 
> Yeah seeing Ambrose and Reigns cooperating it was awesome. I really hope they stick together more.


They have all kinda had their break away moments now, if you noticed.

Dean last week.
Seth this week
Roman a couple of weeks before ???

This is what s is so damn good about The Shield, they have been able to showcase how broad all three of these guys can work and how far the faction can spread itself.

Do I still think they should try and drag this out until the summer? Definitely. If they can still keep it interesting until then, why not give it a try. It's probably going to happen sooner than we think though.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao I went on full mark after EC.
I was riding that high for a whole 24 hours lol

:lol at Roman and Dean bullying that poor guy.
"I didn't say stutter it. I said tell me" 
They told his ass to go the opposite way lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao I went on full mark after EC.
> I was riding that high for a whole 24 hours lol
> 
> :lol at Roman and Dean bullying that poor guy.
> "I didn't say stutter it. I said tell me"
> They told his ass to go the opposite way lmao


"You're life depends on it." I actually thought Reigns was gonna kill the guy. lol lol lol


----------



## Lazyking

kariverson said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't see a full break up for at least some months? Yeah maybe some internal affairs but manning up and be a family and a team after.
> 
> They're probably all tweeners or Reigns/Rollins faces Ambrose tweeners. But in The Shield these roles change all the time. Now Rollins can be the tweener of the 3.
> 
> Yeah seeing Ambrose and Reigns cooperating it was awesome. I really hope they stick together more.


The problem with The shield sticking together is they will need a foil and the Wyatt fam have Cena at Mania. The Shield would have to go back to being corprate lackies to have random 6 man tags and they're above that.

I love the shield but the clock is ticking

Best part will be in a few years, They can reunite! :mark:


----------



## Wynter

They're building the boys up as individuals now. They're being set up for singles careers quite well. 
Too late to put brakes on the train now. 
They already gave us Shield vs Wyatts with a MOTYC candidate to boot. 
Nothing else for the boys to do together as a team. 
It's time to continue giving them layers and character development so they will be fleshed out as possible when they break up.
Plus this story line is too good :mark:
I gotta see its end.
Their triple threat match at Mania is going to be emotional as fuck :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Lazyking said:


> The problem with The shield sticking together is they will need a foil and the Wyatt fam have Cena at Mania. The Shield would have to go back to being corprate lackies to have random 6 man tags and they're above that.
> 
> I love the shield but the clock is ticking
> 
> *Best part will be in a few years, They can reunite! :mark:*




As former/current world champions! :


----------



## Kratosx23

> Their triple threat match at Mania is going to be emotional as fuck :lol


The main emotion, of course, being rage, after Reigns unleashes the full effects of his super powers on them and pins both of them after a double Spear by stacking their bodies on top of each other while he does that stupid war cry of his.


----------



## Bushmaster

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The main emotion, of course, being rage, after Reigns unleashes the full effects of his super powers on them and pins both of them after a double Spear by stacking their bodies on top of each other while he does that stupid war cry of his.


Hey, i have been saying that for a while. It was my nightmare first lol. 

Watched again and man if Rollins doesn't become a star then i will lose hope in the WWE. The guy just has it all atm, he's decent on the mic and is one of the best in the ring atm. Better package than most in the WWE right now tbh.


----------



## Kratosx23

He won't become a star. No chance. Which I'm fine with, he's not a good enough talker to be a main eventer despite his workrate. Ambrose is the one they need to strap the rocket too, although it looks like he'll be by far the worst off of the three, which doesn't surprise me given that it is WWE.


----------



## p862011

ambrose and reigns looking for seth lol


----------



## NoUsername

Love how Ambrose ruined Reigns tough guy speech and he had to repeat himself, Reigns acting is cringeworthy literally every segments he's in, he needs to be a silent warrior and let Ambrose and Rollins talk because they are human whereas Reigns goes for the Supreme Commando Super Saiyan Jedi Knight John Cena routine.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

GUISE GUISE



















:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheVipersGirl

My Smackdown prediction:
(Backstage segment)
Dean and Roman will be looking for Seth
Seth enters the arena from the opposite side
Dean and Roman asks people if they found Seth
Finds him, Both Dean and Roman asked explanations from Seth
Seth will have similar lines to "im tired of fixing your problems"
Dean half apologizes. Roman trying to be calm.
Seth full on pissed mode and walks out but Dean and Roman stops him. Tries to talk things through.
All of them not fully content but are cool with each other again.
--End segment--
Any other predictions?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

i really really wasn't ready, seriously I feel numb right now because of the emotional outbreak I had this morning.

But still


Didn't I told yall it would be Sethie turning on the shield didn't I??I was right all along










Poor Rommie, he was so proud about his man 










Seriously Dean was awesome in that match :banderas When he did that submission I :mark: so hard, really wwe should let him do more in the ring.










My poor baby boo

Now I'm gonna go back in my corner and cry again










And to the crowd that had the nerv doing a cm punk chant during that epic match


----------



## RatedR10

Man that angle on Raw was awesome. Ambrose and Reigns FINALLY get on the same page when Rollins is forced to walk out on them. So intrigued to see where this goes. Roman and Dean look like a unit.


----------



## JacqSparrow

TheVipersGirl said:


> I am so frustrated. At first people were cheering on Seth because of his performance at Elimination Chamber, now there's these fake fans hating on him and sending death threats because of him walking out of the match. I understood what he did. I would too be annoyed and done with my own teammates constant bickering. He was tired of keeping things together, solving their issue yet they cant solve there's. He said it himself he was tired of being the glue of the group. Why are people hating on that? You would do the same. The online hate is ridiculous.


...seriously?



TNA is Here said:


> I find it pathetic that The Shield break up on their first major war with somebody and that they split up cause "oh they lost a match once". If anything, they should have split them cause of their failure to defeat Punk back in the day.


The cracks were forming even before Punk, so I'm not sure where you're going with this...



What A Maneuver said:


> Shield/Wyatt was the only thing worth watching tonight. It's bittersweet the ending. I knew the breakup was inevitable, but it's still kind of a shame to see it all end. Just an awesome group. Especially when I always wanted their Wyatt feud to take place over a long summer.
> 
> Now let's pray they all get mega pushes and fill the void left by Punk...  Sorry, I just need to express my let down.
> 
> I loved this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely need to watch their match again. Especially after the whole Seth betrayal. I called it right before it happened, but it was still cool. All the bickering between Roman and Dean and it's Seth who calls it quits. I always wondered what they were going to do with him. Now I just wonder who is a face and heel in this equation.


I don't think they're officially done yet, though. I think Roman and Dean are going to temporarily bury the hatchet so that they can win Seth back, but it doesn't hold for long and they finally split sometime around Mania, either during or after. At any rate, though, I doubt they're going to make it past the second half of the year.





Quoth the Raven said:


> And people called Seth a Hufflepuff :lol
> 
> I knew it all along, Tyler Black is a bonafide Slytherin. And isn't "Black" one of the oldest pureblood families in Harry Potter too? :
> 
> Or at the very least, he's a Ravenclaw, coz this was smart. And coz Hufflepuff sucks but whatever :side:


I CLAIM SETH FOR RAVENCLAW.

Yeah, Black is among the oldest pureblood clans...but Sirius Black broke off to become a Gryffindor 



tylermoxreigns said:


> SHIT SON
> I marked like a mother at Seth..... WHAT A _*BEAUTIFUL*_ SWERVE :banderas
> 
> DAT FIGURE FOUR by Ambrose and then him bridging it out :mark:
> 
> Absolutely LOVED this bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth dropping from the apron and looking so conflicted... MY FEELS
> No in all seriousness really well played by Rollins tonight, love how he is shining so bright right now. His facial expressions were spot on, he shows this remorse (at the end - kinda looking like a dishevelled puppy too) but so much fire in the match. PERFECT combination for a face
> He did what he needed to do. Like he had to really scrape the barrel to get the two idiots to man the hell up!
> 
> Ambrose and Reigns working together as a last resort at the end. I like how you can still see elements of the team but they do need to go their separate ways at the same time. So much conflict. ARGH!
> 
> The moment Rollins moved down from the apron, like I knew it was coming, but seriously something in me dropped. Too damn invested in this. Not healthy :lol :lol
> 
> "I CAN'T BE THE GLUE"
> 
> In all seriousness kinda pissed me off how Roman went straight to Seth. LIKE USE YOUR HEAD AND GET UP ONTO THE APRON AND TAG. THE FUCK. IN.
> :lmao :lmao
> Told ya too invested
> Plus Ambrose was getting the shit kicked outta him
> 
> The selling of the moves though....
> Ambrose flopping like a fish at Harper's big boot :mark:
> Reigns and Rowan over the table :mark:
> 
> My ambrollins heart is broken in two
> 
> Just gonna leave this here (not sure if it's been posted yet)


Defiant Dean!

Roman being all, "Match? What match? My man is walking away!" And Dean's look of hurt and shock when Seth turned his back. MY AMBROLLINS HEART TOO.

I kinda watched the last part through a haze of shock and feels, but liked how Dean and Roman panicked after Seth walked off and were like, "Work together. He wants us to work together. Quick, let's work together."

That vid. Dean and Roman desperately looking for Seth. And not minding the guy at all until he mentioned Seth, at which point Dean's ears just perk up.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: about Heyman's pipebomb



Oh my god that fucking swerve by Heyman. Those butthurt Chicagoans chanting boring. :banderas

Bringing the Undertaker into this, though, eh? It's interesting the route the WWE has taken to make Heyman and Lesnar more relevant with Taker.



Well we got no mic time with Ambrose to talk some shit on Punk, but I guess all that is too irrelevant right now and plus Chicago was good to the Shield and Wyatts.

SPEAKING OF THE SHIELD HOLY FUCK IT BEGINS....

I literally went wide-eyed when Seth didn't accept Dean's tag. I had to go back and re-wind to see it again I just couldn't believe it at first. The sad thing about it is that he never really had any malice towards Dean before the match and Dean didn't mean to not be there for Seth. Dean is just not in a great spot right now. Poor guy. Just seeing Seth stand there watching. And Dean not even giving too fucks about being pinned. Just looking on at his partner who abandoned him like this couldn't be real. Dean you're such a great fucking storyteller. I have so many feels right now! 

I was hoping for some backstage fallout, but I guess they're saving that for Smackdown. Oh lord this is going to get so chaotic. 

They were very faint, but it seems like Ambrose actually got some chants. Even though the crowds are hot for Reigns, Dean at least gets some decent reception. After Seth refused Dean's tag, the crowd just sounded so confused. This story is making such an impact!

:banderas


Edit: Just got done watching that Raw fallout vid posted above. FUCK man. THIS IS ALL SO SUDDEN. I NEED TO BE HELD.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Don't like the way they made Rollins turn away from the shield. Should have been ambrose all the way.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Too predictable that way. Plus, you can't build up a triple threat if Ambrose walks out, since Reigns and Rollins would have no reason to hate each other.

Loved the swerve. Now, everyone has a reason to hate one another, nobody saw it coming, worked perfectly. Loved how they planted seeds within the match too, like Rollins landing on the rope due to Ambrose tussling, how Rollins found nobody to tag in, all that added to his growing frustration with his stablemates' childish bickering made him take a decision that he felt was necessary, though he did look regretful. No complaints. Brilliantly done :clap


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah agreed with Raven. It would have been too predictable that way. I kinda had a feeling the first major step towards the plummet would be made with Seth. I just wasn't sure how. I'M SO EMOTIONAL RIGHT NOW GUYS IT'S NOT EVEN FUNNY!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Actually WWE got the storytelling right on this one :clap

The match starts off and Seth is the in ring general, he's flying everywhere taking out Wyatts left and right. Dean interrupts when Seth's on the top rope and goes after Rowan and causes Seth to fall off the rope. After that the Wyatts gain the upper hand. Seth finally breaks free to reach his corner but no one is there. Bray had taunted Dean and Dean went after him and Roman has to go and pull him back. Instead of those two coming straight back to their corner, they stand up and bicker some more and then Seth gets pulled back into the fray again where he's overpowered by the Wyatts. That was the final straw that broke the camel's back.

So now when Dean comes to tag him in, you can see Seth is frustrated and is contemplating something. You can see he is desperate when he jumps off the apron and leaves Dean hanging. He walks up the ramp and he's obviously upset. Roman goes after him wondering what the heck is wrong with Seth. Rollins tells him that he can no longer be the glue that holds the team together. That he and Dean need to learn how to work together. Roman looks stunned because he can't believe that his and Dean's bickering has gotten to Seth so badly and they haven't realized what it's doing to the team. So Reigns goes back and tries to help out Dean but the Wyatts outnumber them. Seth stands watching them and it is tearing him up to leave them hanging like that but he wants them to see that all three of them need to work together if the Shield is to be successful. It's some tough love on Rollins part. When Dean eats the Sister Abigail, Rollins does not look happy about it. Actually he looks as if he's on the brink of tears because he wanted Roman and Dean to work together and maybe against the odds to overcome the Wyatts. He's not happy that he caused his team to lose but it's the only thing he could do to get Dean and Roman to stop fighting and work together. Seth then leaves because he knows that Dean and Roman probably don't understand his reasoning and would be pissed after the match.


Well done WWE, well done. :clap :clap


----------



## 20083

SubZero3:16 said:


> Actually WWE got the storytelling right on this one :clap
> 
> The match starts off and Seth is the in ring general, he's flying everywhere taking out Wyatts left and right. Dean interrupts when Seth's on the top rope and goes after Rowan and causes Seth to fall off the rope. After that the Wyatts gain the upper hand. Seth finally breaks free to reach his corner but no one is there. Bray had taunted Dean and Dean went after him and Roman has to go and pull him back. Instead of those two coming straight back to their corner, they stand up and bicker some more and then Seth gets pulled back into the fray again where he's overpowered by the Wyatts. That was the final straw that broke the camel's back.
> 
> So now when Dean comes to tag him in, you can see Seth is frustrated and is contemplating something. You can see he is desperate when he jumps off the apron and leaves Dean hanging. He walks up the ramp and he's obviously upset. Roman goes after him wondering what the heck is wrong with Seth. Rollins tells him that he can no longer be the glue that holds the team together. That he and Dean need to learn how to work together. Roman looks stunned because he can't believe that his and Dean's bickering has gotten to Seth so badly and they haven't realized what it's doing to the team. So Reigns goes back and tries to help out Dean but the Wyatts outnumber them. Seth stands watching them and it is tearing him up to leave them hanging like that but he wants them to see that all three of them need to work together if the Shield is to be successful. It's some tough love on Rollins part. When Dean eats the Sister Abigail, Rollins does not look happy about it. Actually he looks as if he's on the brink of tears because he wanted Roman and Dean to work together and maybe against the odds to overcome the Wyatts. He's not happy that he caused his team to lose but it's the only thing he could do to get Dean and Roman to stop fighting and work together. Seth then leaves because he knows that Dean and Roman probably don't understand his reasoning and would be pissed after the match.
> 
> 
> Well done WWE, well done. :clap :clap


Excellent! :clap


----------



## DannyMack

As great as Rollins was last night I think that this was 1 of Ambrose's best in-ring performances to date. He seemed to expand his moveset a little & the DDT he gave to Bray was SICK! (I hope someone has a gif of that). His intensity and chaotic style is so unique & interesting to watch. You simply can't take your eyes off of him. I found it interesting that he came across as a sympathetic babyface at the end of the match when Rollins walked away & he ate the pin. I can't wait to see how this storyline further develops in the coming weeks. I'll be sad when the breakup inevitably occurs, but all 3 have an incredible future ahead of them in WWE. All 3 are going to be bona fide stars. BELIEVE THAT!


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Cmpunk91 said:


> Don't like the way they made Rollins turn away from the shield. Should have been ambrose all the way.


but that was the great thing about it. it was so unexpected. we all thought it was going to be ambrose first but never thought it would actually be the peacemaker. be on his shoes, you too would get tired if you're teammates have been fighting, constant bickering and doing well in matches. cant wait to see how this turns out.:ex::cheer:mark: :rollins


----------



## TheVipersGirl

DannyMack said:


> As great as Rollins was last night I think that this was 1 of Ambrose's best in-ring performances to date. He seemed to expand his moveset a little & the DDT he gave to Bray was SICK! (I hope someone has a gif of that). His intensity and chaotic style is so unique & interesting to watch. You simply can't take your eyes off of him. I found it interesting that he came across as a sympathetic babyface at the end of the match when Rollins walked away & he ate the pin. I can't wait to see how this storyline further develops in the coming weeks. I'll be sad when the breakup inevitably occurs, but all 3 have an incredible future ahead of them in WWE. All 3 are going to be bona fide stars. BELIEVE THAT!


honestly love that ddt move by ambrose so much. his technical style may not really be my fave but wwe should really slowly expand his moveset. stop using those stomps and back and forth punches. make him bring out his moxley style a bit more.. i dunno. but in that match he was great and played the role really well!:ambrose3


----------



## CALΔMITY

DannyMack said:


> As great as Rollins was last night I think that this was 1 of Ambrose's best in-ring performances to date. He seemed to expand his moveset a little & *the DDT he gave to Bray was SICK!* (I hope someone has a gif of that). His intensity and chaotic style is so unique & interesting to watch. You simply can't take your eyes off of him. I found it interesting that* he came across as a sympathetic babyface at the end of the match* when Rollins walked away & he ate the pin. I can't wait to see how this storyline further develops in the coming weeks. I'll be sad when the breakup inevitably occurs, but all 3 have an incredible future ahead of them in WWE. All 3 are going to be bona fide stars. BELIEVE THAT!


That DDT was fucking ridiculous! :banderas 
It was so refreshing to see Ambrose work the match like that. Even though the story revolves around the three of those guys, that match last night had Ambrose at the center of attention. If anyone still insists that Ambrose is going to be thrown aside, then they've got another thing coming.

He did look so sympathetic at the end! The way he just raised his head and looked on at Seth like his heart was broken. It was almost as if the physical pain he had received didn't even matter anymore. God he is so good at conveying emotion. I want to say that this will turn into Dean making himself into the victim, but last night has shown that the WWE can surprise us every now and again. I can't guess where this story will go and I love it! This is the best storyline in a long time.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Actually WWE got the storytelling right on this one :clap
> 
> 
> 
> The match starts off and Seth is the in ring general, he's flying everywhere taking out Wyatts left and right. Dean interrupts when Seth's on the top rope and goes after Rowan and causes Seth to fall off the rope. After that the Wyatts gain the upper hand. Seth finally breaks free to reach his corner but no one is there. Bray had taunted Dean and Dean went after him and Roman has to go and pull him back. Instead of those two coming straight back to their corner, they stand up and bicker some more and then Seth gets pulled back into the fray again where he's overpowered by the Wyatts. That was the final straw that broke the camel's back.
> 
> 
> 
> So now when Dean comes to tag him in, you can see Seth is frustrated and is contemplating something. You can see he is desperate when he jumps off the apron and leaves Dean hanging. He walks up the ramp and he's obviously upset. Roman goes after him wondering what the heck is wrong with Seth. Rollins tells him that he can no longer be the glue that holds the team together. That he and Dean need to learn how to work together. Roman looks stunned because he can't believe that his and Dean's bickering has gotten to Seth so badly and they haven't realized what it's doing to the team. So Reigns goes back and tries to help out Dean but the Wyatts outnumber them. Seth stands watching them and it is tearing him up to leave them hanging like that but he wants them to see that all three of them need to work together if the Shield is to be successful. It's some tough love on Rollins part. When Dean eats the Sister Abigail, Rollins does not look happy about it. Actually he looks as if he's on the brink of tears because he wanted Roman and Dean to work together and maybe against the odds to overcome the Wyatts. He's not happy that he caused his team to lose but it's the only thing he could do to get Dean and Roman to stop fighting and work together. Seth then leaves because he knows that Dean and Roman probably don't understand his reasoning and would be pissed after the match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done WWE, well done. :clap :clap


GOAT POST Zero :clap

Seriously bowing down right now and trying to not look like an idiot at work cos my feels reading this 

Damn





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

OMG when Dean did the figure four and the crowd started Woo-ing like flair :banderas
And then he did a little bridge with it and made the move even sexier :lenny
Dean looked good in the ring tonight. 
So happy WWE let him shine a bit. 
The crowd is warming up to our boy :mark:
Dean will be a tweener by default if the crowd falls in love with him once he really heels it up.


Seriously though, how are the boys so good at conveying emotions through their faces???
First Roman's expression at EC and now Dean/Seth. These boys are gold!


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Spoiler: about Heyman's pipebomb
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god that fucking swerve by Heyman. Those butthurt Chicagoans chanting boring. :banderas
> 
> Bringing the Undertaker into this, though, eh? It's interesting the route the WWE has taken to make Heyman and Lesnar more relevant with Taker.
> 
> 
> 
> Well we got no mic time with Ambrose to talk some shit on Punk, but I guess all that is too irrelevant right now and plus Chicago was good to the Shield and Wyatts.
> 
> SPEAKING OF THE SHIELD HOLY FUCK IT BEGINS....
> 
> I literally went wide-eyed when Seth didn't accept Dean's tag. I had to go back and re-wind to see it again I just couldn't believe it at first. The sad thing about it is that he never really had any malice towards Dean before the match and Dean didn't mean to not be there for Seth. Dean is just not in a great spot right now. Poor guy. Just seeing Seth stand there watching. And Dean not even giving too fucks about being pinned. Just looking on at his partner who abandoned him like this couldn't be real. Dean you're such a great fucking storyteller. I have so many feels right now!
> 
> I was hoping for some backstage fallout, but I guess they're saving that for Smackdown. Oh lord this is going to get so chaotic.
> 
> They were very faint, but it seems like Ambrose actually got some chants. Even though the crowds are hot for Reigns, Dean at least gets some decent reception. After Seth refused Dean's tag, the crowd just sounded so confused. This story is making such an impact!
> 
> :banderas
> 
> 
> Edit: Just got done watching that Raw fallout vid posted above. FUCK man. THIS IS ALL SO SUDDEN. I NEED TO BE HELD.


*holds*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Too predictable that way. Plus, you can't build up a triple threat if Ambrose walks out, since Reigns and Rollins would have no reason to hate each other.
> 
> Loved the swerve. Now, everyone has a reason to hate one another, nobody saw it coming, worked perfectly. Loved how they planted seeds within the match too, like Rollins landing on the rope due to Ambrose tussling, how Rollins found nobody to tag in, all that added to his growing frustration with his stablemates' childish bickering made him take a decision that he felt was necessary, though he did look regretful. No complaints. Brilliantly done :clap


Exactly. It was done beautifully, really. Seth had to crack to give the Shield its major blow.

I JUST WASN'T PREPARED FOR ALL THIS.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Actually WWE got the storytelling right on this one :clap
> 
> The match starts off and Seth is the in ring general, he's flying everywhere taking out Wyatts left and right. Dean interrupts when Seth's on the top rope and goes after Rowan and causes Seth to fall off the rope. After that the Wyatts gain the upper hand. Seth finally breaks free to reach his corner but no one is there. Bray had taunted Dean and Dean went after him and Roman has to go and pull him back. Instead of those two coming straight back to their corner, they stand up and bicker some more and then Seth gets pulled back into the fray again where he's overpowered by the Wyatts. That was the final straw that broke the camel's back.
> 
> So now when Dean comes to tag him in, you can see Seth is frustrated and is contemplating something. You can see he is desperate when he jumps off the apron and leaves Dean hanging. He walks up the ramp and he's obviously upset. Roman goes after him wondering what the heck is wrong with Seth. Rollins tells him that he can no longer be the glue that holds the team together. That he and Dean need to learn how to work together. Roman looks stunned because he can't believe that his and Dean's bickering has gotten to Seth so badly and they haven't realized what it's doing to the team. So Reigns goes back and tries to help out Dean but the Wyatts outnumber them. Seth stands watching them and it is tearing him up to leave them hanging like that but he wants them to see that all three of them need to work together if the Shield is to be successful. It's some tough love on Rollins part. When Dean eats the Sister Abigail, Rollins does not look happy about it. Actually he looks as if he's on the brink of tears because he wanted Roman and Dean to work together and maybe against the odds to overcome the Wyatts. He's not happy that he caused his team to lose but it's the only thing he could do to get Dean and Roman to stop fighting and work together. Seth then leaves because he knows that Dean and Roman probably don't understand his reasoning and would be pissed after the match.
> 
> 
> Well done WWE, well done. :clap :clap


:rep:


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> And then he did a little bridge with it and made the move even sexier :lenny


Yeah that was damn sexy. :banderas
I really need a gif of that.


----------



## Joshi Judas

It was a role reversal of sorts for Seth and Dean and I loved it :banderas

Always thought Dean would walk away while Rollins looks on heartbroken and honestly, both men would be naturals to play those roles. But the entire thing got turned on it's head with Rollins choosing to walk away and Dean helpless in the ring and both nailed it :banderas


----------



## Wynter

Someone really needs to go to WWE headquarters, find out who is responsible for the Shield's storyline and just suck the fuck out them and personally thank them for a couple hours. 
Because whoever doing this shit needs a proper thank you :lol

And Vince better be creaming himself; he has 3 future main eventers right under his nose. 
He should be thankful as fuck for the Shield and their loveliness lol
How the mid card storyline way better than your main one though? lol

Wyatts and Shield carrying Raw, Smackdown and PPVs <3


----------



## Eddie Ray

they've defo got Roman wearing lifts. hes all of a sudden grown a couple of inches. lol.


----------



## CALΔMITY

This moment just stuck with me so much that I just had to draw something based off of it. That was one of the moments of the night.












WynterWarm12 said:


> Someone really needs to go to WWE headquarters, find out who is responsible for the Shield's storyline and just suck the fuck out them and personally thank them for a couple hours.
> Because whoever doing this shit needs a proper thank you :lol
> 
> And Vince better be creaming himself; he has 3 future main eventers right under his nose.
> He should be thankful as fuck for the Shield and their loveliness lol
> How the mid card storyline way better than your main one though? lol
> 
> Wyatts and Shield carrying Raw, Smackdown and PPVs <3


Well, to be honest the storyline IS great, but even good writing can be turned to shit by the wrong performers. The shield boys are just the diamonds in the rough that the WWE has needed for years.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> It was a role reversal of sorts for Seth and Dean and I loved it :banderas
> 
> Always thought Dean would walk away while Rollins looks on heartbroken and honestly, both men would be naturals to play those roles. But the entire thing got turned on it's head with Rollins choosing to walk away and Dean helpless in the ring and both nailed it :banderas


Seth and Dean really have given off those vibes, especially lately. They probably did it this way to kind of shock and confuse the crowd.

Seth is still so clearly good, though. BB almost crying there at the end. And Dean does heartbroken so well. 



WynterWarm12 said:


> And Vince better be creaming himself; he has 3 future main eventers right under his nose.
> He should be thankful as fuck for the Shield and their loveliness lol
> How the mid card storyline way better than your main one though? lol
> 
> Wyatts and Shield carrying Raw, Smackdown and PPVs <3


All the truth. Heck, they were the only great things about tonight's Raw (Heyman trolling is a close second :lol)



Calahart said:


> This moment just stuck with me so much that I just had to draw something based off of it. That was one of the moments of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to be honest the storyline IS great, but even good writing can be turned to shit by the wrong performers. The shield boys are just the diamonds in the rough that the WWE has needed for years.


OMG. Can I PLEASE use this for my siggy??


----------



## CALΔMITY

:O

Sure go ahead. :lol
Dean's eyes are bugging me now...

I made them too big. DON'T USE IT YET


----------



## Joshi Judas

I just randomly remembered Calahart's GOAT Undertaker sig from around July-September or something like that. Could you use it again, seeing as it's Mania time and all? Please? :mark: :mark: :mark:

That was the GOATest sig in the history of GOAT sigs on WF.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> they've defo got Roman wearing lifts. hes all of a sudden grown a couple of inches. lol.


Really? This is even worse than anything Tyrion would have posted. fpalm


----------



## CALΔMITY

Okay I fixed his eye. Go ahead and use it. :lmao




Quoth the Raven said:


> I just randomly remembered Calahart's GOAT Undertaker sig from around July-September or something like that. Could you use it again, seeing as it's Mania time and all? Please? :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> That was the GOATest sig in the history of GOAT sigs on WF.


Which sig?
I can try and weed through old folders I salvaged from the other computer and see if I can find it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Don't know how to describe it :lol

It had like two or four Taker gifs- mostly from some of his epic entrances and stuff. It read "The spirit of the Undertaker lives among us all" or something like that :lol

Needn't go to all the trouble of finding it again but that sig was cool (Y)


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Okay I fixed his eye. Go ahead and use it. :lmao
> 
> Which sig?
> I can try and weed through old folders I salvaged from the other computer and see if I can find it.


Your OCness strikes again :lol But it's gorgeous.

I remember that sig!


----------



## CALΔMITY

@Sparrow: That actually doesn't look half bad as a siggy. I'm flattered that you like it enough to use it.



Quoth the Raven said:


> Don't know how to describe it :lol
> 
> It had like two or four Taker gifs- mostly from some of his epic entrances and stuff. It read "The spirit of the Undertaker lives among us all" or something like that :lol
> 
> Needn't go to all the trouble of finding it again but that sig was cool (Y)


OH! I remember that now.

I'll try and find em again. I did really like that sig. 


I kinda miss being decked out with a Taker theme, but I have succumbed to the Ambrose virus I'm afraid.


----------



## DareDevil

Alright, now I can't wait for smackdown.


----------



## Reaper

Good show by the Shield and good booking by the WWE. Didn't see Seth walking out coming and that's what made it good in the end. 

Looks like a Shield triple-threat is pretty much a guarantee at this point. I hope they spend the next 4 Raws giving these guys promos, run-ins and finally snapping and turning on each other physically. 

The only thing I don't quite get at this point is the actual point of a triple threat between these three. What will it achieve. 

Would rather see them have the implosion at the end of their mania match against another team as opposed to being in a triple threat because what would the triple threat be for. 

Someone indulge me.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> The only thing I don't quite get at this point is the actual point of a triple threat between these three. What will it achieve.
> 
> Would rather see them have the implosion at the end of their mania match against another team as opposed to being in a triple threat because what would the triple threat be for.
> 
> Someone indulge me.


The only thing I can think of is just a final stand-off to seal the deal. 

Telos's theory may well just come true too. I will :banderas if something remotely similar to what he said happens. Especially the epic thought of each guy coming down from different parts of the crowd in their mania entrance.


----------



## Reaper

Calahart said:


> The only thing I can think of is just a final stand-off to seal the deal.
> 
> Telos's theory may well just come true too. I will :banderas if something remotely similar to what he said happens. Especially the epic thought of each guy coming down from different parts of the crowd in their mania entrance.


I haven't been in this thread for a week and you guys/gals have a hundred pages in that amount of time ... Call me lazy or whatever, but I'm not sifting through that many pages for a single post


----------



## Joshi Judas

Triple threat is the only option left I guess. They already faced the Wyatts and Bray is facing Cena, and I think that match is necessary for Bray. Any other randomly assembled 3 man team just won't do as opponents for The Shield.

Their best opponents can only be each other. And now, with Ambrose and Reigns hating each other (atleast by Mania time), Rollins leaving them both, Reigns looking more dominant than the other two, you could book a triple threat to finally determine who's the man. I think they will get the US title off Ambrose this way too, despite Reigns being above it. Which means Rollins should be the next champ, but Reigns is winning surely? I don't know, but I'm fine with it this once coz I finally see them paying attention to all three members :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Reaper Jones said:


> Good show by the Shield and good booking by the WWE. Didn't see Seth walking out coming and that's what made it good in the end.
> 
> Looks like a Shield triple-threat is pretty much a guarantee at this point. I hope they spend the next 4 Raws giving these guys promos, run-ins and finally snapping and turning on each other physically.
> 
> The only thing I don't quite get at this point is the actual point of a triple threat between these three. What will it achieve.
> 
> Would rather see them have the implosion at the end of their mania match against another team as opposed to being in a triple threat because what would the triple threat be for.
> 
> Someone indulge me.


The point of a triple thread match would be to show that they're all equal. But this situation could go two ways, the first one is the expectation of The Shield's break up, and the second is, Seth explains to them that he did what he did so those two would get their shit together, for now I think it'll be the latter.
Well, and tbh, that won't last, knowing how Dean thinks, in his eyes that's betrayal.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> I haven't been in this thread for a week and you guys/gals have a hundred pages in that amount of time ... Call me lazy or whatever, but I'm not sifting through that many pages for a single post


I'm not either. Which is why I'm hoping Telos will pop in to reiterate. :lol

I only remember vague details of the post.



















Dear god...thank you for giving us Dean Ambrose. #fuckthehaters


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> This moment just stuck with me so much that I just had to draw something based off of it. That was one of the moments of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to be honest the storyline IS great, but even good writing can be turned to shit by the wrong performers. The shield boys are just the diamonds in the rough that the WWE has needed for years.



Looks great :dance


Calahart said:


> I'm not either. Which is why I'm hoping Telos will pop in to reiterate. :lol
> 
> I only remember vague details of the post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear god...thank you for giving us Dean Ambrose. #fuckthehaters


Oh my :yum: WWE wouldn't be so much fun right now if it wasn't for Ambrose. I'm so happy that for once wwe didn't treat us like 5 year old children and gave us a proper storyline, I really can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> Oh my :yum: WWE wouldn't be so much fun right now if it wasn't for Ambrose. I'm so happy that for once wwe didn't treat us like 5 year old children and gave us a proper storyline, I really can't wait to see what's next.


No it wouldn't be. He is such a rich and vibrant character. It's what the WWE has always needed. Now they just need more like him as well as Rollins and Reigns.


----------



## JacqSparrow

@Caly, I love both their expressions. You captured them really well! 



Calahart said:


> The only thing I can think of is just a final stand-off to seal the deal.
> 
> Telos's theory may well just come true too. I will :banderas if something remotely similar to what he said happens. Especially the epic thought of each guy coming down from different parts of the crowd in their mania entrance.


You may just be a wrestling prophet, Telos. Post that again! 



Calahart said:


> Dear god...thank you for giving us Dean Ambrose. #fuckthehaters


:agree:

If anyone's interested in reliving the moment, DeanAmbrose.Net has the vid up:

http://vimeo.com/88145167


----------



## Eddie Ray

SubZero3:16 said:


> Really? This is even worse than anything Tyrion would have posted. fpalm


dude, it was just an observation. Roman looks much taller than he did when he debuted. its fine, loads of people wear lifts.


----------



## DareDevil

:ti Roman wears lifts, sure eddy.


----------



## Eddie Ray

DareDevil said:


> :ti Roman wears lifts, sure eddy.


in the beginning there was very little height difference between the three so unless Roman is going through a second puberty and crossfit made him grow taller magically, hes probably wearing an extra two inches in lifts. its fine. I want to wear lifts.

Kane wears lifts ffs. its a common thing in wrestling.

i'm not suggesting the man is suddenly wearing stilts. its slight but the height difference is slightly more pronounced now than it was previously. thats fine, its not knocking him at all. its just an interesting observation. 

but nvm, people be getting their panties in a bunch over just suggesting that Roman looks ever so slightly taller now than when he debuted...

it does somewhat give you an idea of how they book them etc but I actually find the whole smoke and mirrors part of wrestling both hilarious and equally fascinating.


----------



## Nessler

Story Progression. Rollins character growth. Good job all around

Triple Threat with all 3 starting on an equal footing would be awesome


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Nothing else to say other than: :banderas :lenny kada


----------



## DareDevil

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Nothing else to say other than: :banderas :lenny kada


EXACTLY!! The feels tho.


----------



## Dasher.

I don't know about you guys, but my favourite move of the match was that McGuinness lariat by Dean.

To anyone with the know-how, I would love a GIF of that!


----------



## DareDevil

Dasher. said:


> I don't know about you guys, but my favourite move of the match was that McGuinness lariat by Dean.
> 
> To anyone with the know-how, I would love a GIF of that!


he learned it from McGuiness. lol :


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

DareDevil said:


> he learned it from McGuiness. lol :


Most likely, seeing as both of them were in the HWA at the same time and Dean has faced him in there before. 

Speaking of, I still haven't gotten those DVD's I ordered a while back. :hmm:


----------



## Eddie Ray

Dasher. said:


> I don't know about you guys, but my favourite move of the match was that McGuinness lariat by Dean.
> 
> To anyone with the know-how, I would love a GIF of that!












found on tumblr. enjoy.

hope to see it become a part of his moveset.


----------



## Joshi Judas

The Jawbreaker lariat, it's called :mark: :mark:

Ambrose should do more of those, with his arms bulked up now, they look quite impactful.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

So I don't want to sound smug and do the whole "called it" thing, but...

The final straw for their break-up being Seth getting sick of their shit and dramatically walking away from Dean and Roman? Yeah, I did kinda call that.

Also dear god I needs me some gifs of Seth's berserker moment at the beginning of that match. Just so much awesome.


----------



## DareDevil

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Most likely, seeing as both of them were in the HWA at the same time and Dean has faced him in there before.
> 
> *Speaking of, I still haven't gotten those DVD's I ordered a while back*. :hmm:


AH, Damn! I still need to order those, along with the CZW, IPW and Evolve/Dragon Grate ones.
Also the SmartMark interview.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Nothing else to say other than: :banderas :lenny kada


Couldn't have put it better myself :lol 




Eddie Ray said:


> found on tumblr. enjoy.
> 
> hope to see it become a part of his moveset.



As a Brit and someone who has been in the company of ol' Nige... I mark the fuck out for stuff like this 

NO SHAME 


-











tantrum alert, tantrum alert :lol













Seriously Ambrose, your CHILD is showing 


....











Okay, I forgive you, because this is _BEAUTIFUL_


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> in the beginning there was very little height difference between the three so unless Roman is going through a second puberty and crossfit made him grow taller magically, hes probably wearing an extra two inches in lifts. its fine. I want to wear lifts.
> 
> Kane wears lifts ffs. its a common thing in wrestling.
> 
> i'm not suggesting the man is suddenly wearing stilts. its slight but the height difference is slightly more pronounced now than it was previously. thats fine, its not knocking him at all. its just an interesting observation.
> 
> but nvm, people be getting their panties in a bunch over just suggesting that Roman looks ever so slightly taller now than when he debuted...
> 
> it does somewhat give you an idea of how they book them etc but I actually find the whole smoke and mirrors part of wrestling both hilarious and equally fascinating.


Your arm must really be tired from all of that reaching that you do.


----------



## Dasher.

Eddie Ray said:


> found on tumblr. enjoy.
> 
> hope to see it become a part of his moveset.


You and me both. 

Thanks!


----------



## JacqSparrow

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Most likely, seeing as both of them were in the HWA at the same time and Dean has faced him in there before.
> 
> Speaking of, I still haven't gotten those DVD's I ordered a while back. :hmm:


The boys may have broken up already and I still haven't got my shirt :no

When were you supposed to get it?



tylermoxreigns said:


> tantrum alert, tantrum alert :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously Ambrose, your CHILD is showing
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I forgive you, because this is _BEAUTIFUL_


He can show all the child he wants as far as I'm concerned. He's adorable.

And wicked talented.

Scene of heartbreak:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

This was me during RAW
Me  :evil: :frustrate  :clap :no: :cussin: :dance :cheer
I know it had to happen 
But it had to happen between Dean and Seth


----------



## tylermoxreigns

JacqSparrow said:


> Scene of heartbreak:


Don't do this to me Sparrow
*bottom lip trembles*
:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tylermoxreigns said:


> Don't do this to me Sparrow
> *bottom lip trembles*
> :sad::sad::sad:


:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Don't do this to me Sparrow
> *bottom lip trembles*
> :sad::sad::sad:


I'm sorry *hugs* 

I hope Smackdown will have good news for us...

(Why aren't we being given Part 6 of this thread  Guess the Powers That Be are convinced it's over)


----------



## Reservoir Angel

JacqSparrow said:


> Scene of heartbreak:


I knew this reminded me of something.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Reservoir Angel said:


> I knew this reminded me of something.


:lol


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Actually WWE got the storytelling right on this one :clap
> 
> The match starts off and Seth is the in ring general, he's flying everywhere taking out Wyatts left and right. Dean interrupts when Seth's on the top rope and goes after Rowan and causes Seth to fall off the rope. After that the Wyatts gain the upper hand. Seth finally breaks free to reach his corner but no one is there. Bray had taunted Dean and Dean went after him and Roman has to go and pull him back. Instead of those two coming straight back to their corner, they stand up and bicker some more and then Seth gets pulled back into the fray again where he's overpowered by the Wyatts. That was the final straw that broke the camel's back.
> 
> So now when Dean comes to tag him in, you can see Seth is frustrated and is contemplating something. You can see he is desperate when he jumps off the apron and leaves Dean hanging. He walks up the ramp and he's obviously upset. Roman goes after him wondering what the heck is wrong with Seth. Rollins tells him that he can no longer be the glue that holds the team together. That he and Dean need to learn how to work together. Roman looks stunned because he can't believe that his and Dean's bickering has gotten to Seth so badly and they haven't realized what it's doing to the team. So Reigns goes back and tries to help out Dean but the Wyatts outnumber them. Seth stands watching them and it is tearing him up to leave them hanging like that but he wants them to see that all three of them need to work together if the Shield is to be successful. It's some tough love on Rollins part. When Dean eats the Sister Abigail, Rollins does not look happy about it. Actually he looks as if he's on the brink of tears because he wanted Roman and Dean to work together and maybe against the odds to overcome the Wyatts. He's not happy that he caused his team to lose but it's the only thing he could do to get Dean and Roman to stop fighting and work together. Seth then leaves because he knows that Dean and Roman probably don't understand his reasoning and would be pissed after the match.
> 
> 
> Well done WWE, well done. :clap :clap


Towards the end you can see Seth fighting the urge to run in and save his teammates, it was killing him.

I think all this makes more sense after getting a moment to calm down from all the feels of the moment, and looking at it objectively. It wasn't Seth turning heel on his teammates and anybody that thinks that is probably easily frazzled by complex storytelling.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh no definitely not going heel. He was a mess of emotions as he stood there. I just love this drama. :banderas
I'm itching to know where this leads to next.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Yeah if they turn Seth heel from this, I will start choking the bitches responsible.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Really people you have to stop turning this thread into an homoerotic mess.


----------



## CALΔMITY

El_Absoluto said:


> Really people you have to stop turning this thread into an homoerotic mess.












No.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

El_Absoluto said:


> Really people you have to stop turning this thread into an homoerotic mess.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

El_Absoluto said:


> Really people you have to stop turning this thread into an homoerotic mess.













In all seriousness we have some great discussion a couple of pages back, if it irks you that much then go and read through and quote one of the comments and get the ball rolling again. I mean jeez not that hard.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

El_Absoluto said:


> Really people you have to stop turning this thread into an homoerotic mess.


Considering most of the regulars here are female, this complaint doesn't make all that much sense.

Plus we wouldn't be able to make this thread into homoeroticism if we weren't given such material to work with.

As for myself, a card-carrying and flaming homosexual, I will never apologise for making anything into a homoerotic mess. Homoerotic messes are the best kinds of erotic messes. :agree:


----------



## NeyNey

*NEVER. FUCKING. EXPECTED. THAT.* :banderas :banderas :banderas

Fuck dude, I mean FUCK!! 

This was one of Deans *BEST* 3 vs 3 Tag Team matches so far, if not *THE* best, since he debuted. 
Everything fucking connected perfectly, everything was so fluid, so fine, *SO FUCKING FREEEESH*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banderas :banderas :banderas There was no second I wasn't on my feet. Just overwhelmed 'cause it was so badass and so much longed for. FINALLY!

I mean, JUST WATCH! 



Spoiler:  Ambrose's sanctity



BAM!!!










BAM!!! 










BAM!!!!










BAM!!!!!!










BAM!!!!!!!!!










BAFUCKINGBOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!












:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap

Rollins was just fantastic... as many of you already pointed out: Reigns, dat Rollins mark! 

And now, that moment:










Really? REALLY??? I LOVED IT!!! Fuck, it was so awesome! 
Never expected they would make Rollins do such a thing. 
Showing his team mates they have to pull theirselves together... :banderas :banderas :banderas
His expression while doing it was awesome too... and later we saw him watching the match, the loss... soooooooooo deep...
A perfect mix between "_What have I done..._" and "_...but somebody HAD to do something about it!!!_" enaldo



>


"You saw Seth?" :banderas Dat emotions in his face!!! JEEZ... 
They still would die for each other. :agree:

And Eddie, can't believe the first thing you wrote after that amazing match of Ambrose was something about.... Reigns. :no:
Really?


----------



## CALΔMITY

NEY! Oh man seeing all those gifs again. :banderas

That part of the show was just so freakin amazing! I think I need to be held again. Too many feels.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> *NEVER. FUCKING. EXPECTED. THAT.* :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> Fuck dude, I mean FUCK!!
> 
> This was one of Deans *BEST* 3 vs 3 Tag Team matches so far, if not *THE* best, since he debuted.
> Everything fucking connected perfectly, everything was so fluid, so fine, *SO FUCKING FREEEESH*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banderas :banderas :banderas There was no second I wasn't on my feet. Just overwhelmed 'cause it was so badass and so much longed for. FINALLY!
> 
> I mean, JUST WATCH!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Ambrose's sanctity
> 
> 
> 
> BAM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAM!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAFUCKINGBOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap
> 
> Rollins was just fantastic... as many of you already pointed out: Reigns, dat Rollins mark!
> 
> And now, that moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? REALLY??? I LOVED IT!!! Fuck, it was so awesome!
> Never expected they would make Rollins do such a thing.
> Showing his team mates they have to pull theirselves together... :banderas :banderas :banderas
> His expression while doing it was awesome too... and later we saw him watching the match, the loss... soooooooooo deep...
> A perfect mix between "_What have I done..._" and "_...but somebody HAD to do something about it!!!_" enaldo
> 
> 
> 
> "You saw Seth?" :banderas Dat emotions in his face!!! JEEZ...
> They still would die for each other. :agree:
> 
> And Eddie, can't believe the first thing you wrote after that amazing match of Ambrose was something about.... Reigns. :no:
> Really?



:clap :clap :clap

The feels for Ambrollins

Did you see the bridged figure four - _shiiiiiiit sooooonnnn_
I can't stop talking about it

I'm glad we saw more of his technical side
He played to the crowd and showed kind of a baby face side in playing to the crowd
Really was A+ to see that stuff from Ambrose


P.S I've been waiting for this post
:banderas


----------



## The Bloodline

After the months and months of lurking I have to come at least make one post before these boys split up . Last night was amazing :faint:. The story telling has been great and for the first time i feel like every member is truly shining. They're each different and play their roles to perfection :clap: 

Seth has shown he's gonna have a monster baby face run some day, he has all the tools and likeability. The crowd just wants to cheer him on. 

Roman getting his name chanted last night was a nice sign. I hope they dont over push him, so many people fall victim of that and the crowd turns on them. I can see him being majorly over, if they just let it play out.(he's my favorite incase anyone is wondering). 

Ambrose is so unique with everything he does, i can see him as a major heel but last night i just wanted to cuddle him when Seth left him there. He played the role of wounded child so well, it made me rethink his possibilities as a future babyface. 

Well Thought I'd get this off my chest, i love this thread and all the gifs :ex:.


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> P.S I've been waiting for this post
> :banderas


I always anticipate Ney's posts. Just the right doses of fangasm.


----------



## Trifektah

How would you guys rate the Shield members on the Bret Hart scale? (1-10 in Look/Presence, Ring Work, Mic Work. )

Ambrose
Look/Presence: 6
Ring Work: 6
Mic Work: 8

Rollins
Look/Presence: 7
Ring Work: 8 
Mic Work: 5

Reigns
Look/Presence: 9
Ring Work: 5
Mic Work: 3


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Welcome.... @Ravensflock88


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ravensflock88 said:


> After the months and months of lurking I have to come at least make one post before these boys split up . Last night was amazing :faint:. The story telling has been great and for the first time i feel like every member is truly shining. They're each different and play their roles to perfection :clap:
> 
> Seth has shown he's gonna have a monster baby face run some day, he has all the tools and likeability. The crowd just wants to cheer him on.
> 
> Roman getting his name chanted last night was a nice sign. I hope they dont over push him, so many people fall victim of that and the crowd turns on them. I can see him being majorly over, if they just let it play out.(he's my favorite incase anyone is wondering).
> 
> Ambrose is so unique with everything he does, i can see him as a major heel but last night i just wanted to cuddle him when Seth left him there. He played the role of wounded child so well, it made me rethink his possibilities as a future babyface.
> 
> Well Thought I'd get this off my chest, i love this thread and all the gifs :ex:.


Well said. Great first post!
Idgaf what anyone else says. Those three boys, and the storyline revolving around them, are the best things to happen to the WWE in some time.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I have to say that Dean (Jonathan Good) is of the best actors of WWE.
Everything the man does, says seems real. 
You feel what he conveys.
Yesterday I was "Dean, you're a crazy, but I want to hold you" 

What I'm enjoying this story is that everyone is 

*Keep The Shield:* Dean and Roman assume what they did wrong and apologize to Seth

*Seth/Roman as a tag team and Dean alone:* Roman apologize to Seth, and Dean not.

*The Shield breakup:* Seth, Roman and Dean are unable to talk and make up


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah I like being kept guessing as well. That's part of what makes this story so great.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Oh dear
:lmao fpalm :lmao


----------



## Zigberg

Trifektah said:


> How would you guys rate the Shield members on the Bret Hart scale? (1-10 in Look/Presence, Ring Work, Mic Work. )
> 
> Ambrose
> Look/Presence: 6
> Ring Work: 6
> Mic Work: 8
> 
> Rollins
> Look/Presence: 7
> Ring Work: 8
> Mic Work: 5
> 
> Reigns
> Look/Presence: 9
> Ring Work: 5
> Mic Work: 3


Ambrose
Look/Presence: 7
Ring Work: 6
Mic Work: 8

Rollins
Look/Presence: 7
Ring Work: 8.5 
Mic Work: 6.5

Reigns
Look/Presence: 9.5
Ring Work: 6
Mic Work: 5


----------



## Bushmaster

Just saw a Calahart drawing as i was going through Tumblr :banderas amazing as usual.


----------



## Deptford

am watching match right now  
Bray says Chicago we are here lol AAAHH IS ABOUT TO START :mark: :mark: 
lol what is Luke Harper wearing a jean jacket? lol he is the more stylish now Bray said "stop being such a basic bitch heres a jean jacket!" :lol

I'm only like 80 hours late...


----------



## DareDevil

El_Absoluto said:


> Really people you have to stop turning this thread into an homoerotic mess.


 ask for something more realistic.


----------



## LPPrince

Nevermind, course I'm late.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> Just saw a Calahart drawing as i was going through Tumblr :banderas amazing as usual.


!!!


Thank you Soup!


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> I'm not either. Which is why I'm hoping Telos will pop in to reiterate. :lol
> 
> I only remember vague details of the post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear god...thank you for giving us Dean Ambrose. #fuckthehaters





JacqSparrow said:


> @Caly, I love both their expressions. You captured them really well!
> 
> 
> 
> You may just be a wrestling prophet, Telos. Post that again!
> 
> 
> :agree:
> 
> If anyone's interested in reliving the moment, DeanAmbrose.Net has the vid up:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/88145167





Reaper Jones said:


> I haven't been in this thread for a week and you guys/gals have a hundred pages in that amount of time ... Call me lazy or whatever, but I'm not sifting through that many pages for a single post





Calahart said:


> The only thing I can think of is just a final stand-off to seal the deal.
> 
> Telos's theory may well just come true too. I will :banderas if something remotely similar to what he said happens. Especially the epic thought of each guy coming down from different parts of the crowd in their mania entrance.


Here it is:



Telos said:


> So as someone who has put way too much thought into this, here is a way I've imagined the next few months playing out...
> 
> - Shield lose to the Wyatts at EC and they start arguing with each other in the ring. But cooler heads prevail and they do NOT split up.
> 
> - They continue to team up for a couple of weeks, but there are shenanigans between them during matches. Lots more "accidents" and slips of the tongue. Tension builds more and more.
> 
> - At one point the elephant in the room gets addressed: the United States championship. Roman issues a challenge to Dean, and Dean counters that he could take down anybody. Seth jumps in and says you can't take me down. Roman gets in Seth's face and says settle down boy, this is a discussion between grown men. Dean says if you want it, I'll defend my title, successfully, against both of you clowns, and you'll see who the man really is. (I'm not sure how to conclude this segment, but the challenge will be on and they'll remain a team somehow).
> 
> - They'll have one or two more Raws & SmackDowns together but they'll start entering the ring in separate aisles through the crowd instead of together. Show Dean walking around clutching his US title to his chest tightly, show signs of insecurity. Maybe have a 6-man tag where Roman and Seth both walk out on Dean.
> 
> - At WrestleMania, a three-way match for the US belt. All three enter from different sections of the Superdome. They keep their Shield gear on. Dean tells the others in the ring to bring it in, and they do their group pose one last time, before Dean sucker punches Roman and the match begins in a frenzy. Hopefully it lasts longer than 10 minutes, and a decent number of false finishes. Each of the three pull of their finishing moves but one member of The Shield stops the pin from another. Match ends with a double spear on both Dean and Seth.
> 
> - Post-WM Raw, The Shield enter the ring...together. What is this? Have they already made amends? Dean and Seth will look clearly bothered, while Roman will barely be able to contain his smile as he holds the US belt over his shoulder. They cut a promo about how brothers eventually fight amongst each other but they get through it and move on from it. At some point the tension builds back up between Roman and Dean, and Seth has to play peacemaker again. Only this time he's had enough. Seth says it is time to move on from it, and turns his back on the other two and walks out of the ring and back toward the ramp. Roman walks toward the ropes, shouting "Where are you going? Come back here!" and with his back turned, we get the full Moxley from Dean as he attacks Roman from behind and shouts "This is all your fault!" Seth eventually runs back to the ring and saves Roman by knocking Dean out of the ring. Roman extends his hand for a handshake, but instead Seth barks something back at Roman, points outside the ring where Dean is lying, points at Roman, and then points back at the US belt on his shoulder, and Seth walks away again. We've witnessed the end of The Shield. At least for now.


Reading it again it's a bit chilling how close the story has actually gone so far, especially the walking out part (though that was only Seth).


----------



## Deptford

NO SETH omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg 

Ambrose kept looking at Rollins all like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is6gtilerPk



This fucking crowd though. They chant Punk AND Reigns while Ambrose is in the ring. WTF?


----------



## CALΔMITY

To be fair they chanted for Reigns when it seemed like Ambrose was running out of steam. 

@Telos: Yay! Now hopefully it won't get berried behind a massive amount of pages before Jones gets back. :lol


----------



## Deptford

Calahart said:


> To be fair they chanted for Reigns when it seemed like Ambrose was running out of steam.
> 
> @Telos: Yay! Now hopefully it won't get berried behind a massive amount of pages before Jones gets back. :lol


I gueeessss you're right :side:

Ambrose was amazing in the match though. He got to show off even more than he did at EC :mark:

and THAT submission :barkley
I knew I wouldn't have to look too hard to find a gif of it :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Nah it's been posted up in here somewhere. When Ambrose arches his back and everything. :banderas So sexy and so awesome at the same time.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ravensflock88 said:


> After the months and months of lurking I have to come at least make one post before these boys split up . Last night was amazing :faint:. The story telling has been great and for the first time i feel like every member is truly shining. They're each different and play their roles to perfection :clap:
> 
> Seth has shown he's gonna have a monster baby face run some day, he has all the tools and likeability. The crowd just wants to cheer him on.
> 
> Roman getting his name chanted last night was a nice sign. I hope they dont over push him, so many people fall victim of that and the crowd turns on them. I can see him being majorly over, if they just let it play out.(he's my favorite incase anyone is wondering).
> 
> Ambrose is so unique with everything he does, i can see him as a major heel but last night i just wanted to cuddle him when Seth left him there. He played the role of wounded child so well, it made me rethink his possibilities as a future babyface.
> 
> Well Thought I'd get this off my chest, i love this thread and all the gifs :ex:.



About time people started joining my Flock.

Others can follow suit by changing their usernames to or rejoining as RavensFlock## (insert random number here) :lol


Growing my own cult :mark:

"Wrestling Forum.........We're Here".....


----------



## NeyNey

Quoth the Raven said:


> "Wrestling Forum.........We're Here".....


_Dun Dudududun Dun Dudududududun... _


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I just love that WWE was able to do the "stepping away from the tag" spot without forcing a heel turn along with it like they usually bloody do. We've seen so many people turn heel this way, but I really don't think Seth did. Because he wasn't walking away to turn on Roman and Dean, he was giving them some tough love by forcing them to actually get on the same page to overcome their enemy without fighting like idiots between them.

He did it out of love, and I think we can all agree that's basically a good thing.


----------



## Reaper

> - At WrestleMania, a three-way match for the US belt. All three enter from different sections of the Superdome. They keep their Shield gear on. Dean tells the others in the ring to bring it in, and they do their group pose one last time, before Dean sucker punches Roman and the match begins in a frenzy. Hopefully it lasts longer than 10 minutes, and a decent number of false finishes. Each of the three pull of their finishing moves but one member of The Shield stops the pin from another. Match ends with a double spear on both Dean and Seth.


Hmmm. Ok. I forgot about the US belt completely ... Is Ambrose even wearing that thing to the ring anymore 

I'm one of the few people in the whole wide world who thinks that the Shield's entrance is boring so I start doing other stuff so I never noticed ... 

Anyways, so here are my toughts on the US belt being a point of contention between the three

Negative:

1. To me the belt just seems beneath Reigns at this point who seems to being prepared directly for the IC or even the WWE belt. 

2. Their triple threat is too predictable and when you think about it at this point the only match that's actually predictable is Sheamus and Christian (if it's even happening). Not sure if the WWE will book Reigns into a match with such an obvious result. 

3. It completes the breakup without the Shield ever getting their retribution on the Wyatts for two straight losses. 

4. We miss out on a match of the night contender between The Wyatts and The Shield (fucking hate WWE for positioning Bray to be fed to Cena ... seems like they need at least one sacrificial lamb every fucking year)

Positive:

1. Reigns winning the belt will significantly raise the level of that belt and we might actually see a good reign with legit feuds. 

2. Reigns goes on to have a decent singles run. I think he's almost there. Just needs to up his stamina a bit more. 

3. Rollins immediately starts getting face pops no matter what and Ambrose gets a chance to really shine as long as they hand him the mic and feud with someone. I would love to see a Rollins/Ambrose program right after Mania.


----------



## Joshi Judas

NeyNey said:


> _Dun Dudududun Dun Dudududududun... _


I'll make you my Harper :banderas :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> _Dun Dudududun Dun Dudududududun... _


:wyatt


----------



## Deptford

Reservoir Angel said:


> I just love that WWE was able to do the "stepping away from the tag" spot without forcing a heel turn along with it like they usually bloody do. We've seen so many people turn heel this way, but I really don't think Seth did. Because he wasn't walking away to turn on Roman and Dean, he was giving them some tough love by forcing them to actually get on the same page to overcome their enemy without fighting like idiots between them.
> 
> He did it out of love, and I think we can all agree that's basically a good thing.


Yeah and it showed Rollins biting his lip as they lost like he didn't want to see it go down that way. That was a really good addition for me. I was like *sniffles* at everyone by the end of the match. :sad:

I love how in these two tag matches the "heel" spot was used to just further the guy's character that was in it. Our boys aint going down to no normal heel turn spot!! :avit:


----------



## NeyNey

Quoth the Raven said:


> I'll make you my Harper :banderas :banderas


...yeah yeah YEAAAH!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Just saw the match again and some of the ringside people really grabbing their heads with both hands in shock as Rollins walks away :lol

Break those hearts son :lol


----------



## Deptford

I want to have a dancing gimmick if I join your flock, Raven. 
Deal's on the table, take it or leave it. :floyd3


----------



## CALΔMITY

Quoth the Raven said:


> Just saw the match again and some of the ringside people really grabbing their heads with both hands in shock as Rollins walks away :lol
> 
> Break those hearts son :lol


Those boys really do know how to grab us by the heart strings. :lol
I literally had to rewind because I just couldn't believe what had happened.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> About time people started joining my Flock.
> 
> Others can follow suit by changing their usernames to or rejoining as RavensFlock## (insert random number here) :lol
> 
> 
> Growing my own cult :mark:
> 
> "Wrestling Forum.........We're Here".....














Deptford said:


> I want to have a dancing gimmick if I join your flock, Raven.
> Deal's on the table, take it or leave it. :floyd3


You wanna become the new Fandango Deptford?:dance



Calahart said:


> Those boys really do know how to grab us by the heart strings. :lol
> I literally had to rewind because I just couldn't believe what had happened.


Still not over my feels


----------



## Joshi Judas

Deptford said:


> I want to have a dancing gimmick if I join your flock, Raven.
> Deal's on the table, take it or leave it. :floyd3


:ex:

If you do it wearing the sheep mask, sure :lol

Just need to find Sister Abigail now :side:



Calahart said:


> Those boys really do know how to grab us by the heart strings. :lol
> I literally had to rewind because I just couldn't believe what had happened.


Yeah the whole crowd went OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH, I loved it :banderas

And then Ambrose continuing to look his way even when Bray went for the cover on him. Beautiful.


----------



## Wynter

Man, I'm so anxious to see what WWE has in store for Dean, Roman and Seth once they break up.

They've been handling the Shield's implosion/slow burn with so much care and thought, I hope it bleeds over into their careers.

I can't wait to see what they're first feuds are going to be :mark: (outside the triple threat thing of course)

How far are they going to go with Dean's psycho character? What is ultimately going to be Seth's(heel? babyface?) character and are they going to flesh Roman out more?

Right now Roman is just the powerhouse and bad ass, but I think he would do well with more layers. Give him something else for the crowd to connect with.

That's why I like him so much in the Shield's more lighthearted promos; you see a different and goofier side of him (Y)
Plus, he can express his emotions very well. 
His vulnerability at EC shows he can be a sympathetic babyface sometimes and look great without having to maul down the roster :lol


I know I'm jumping the gun, because the current storyline won't end until another month, but man I'm so excited to see what these boys can do on their own :mark:



RAVEN!!! LET ME JOIN YOUR FLOCK :mark:


----------



## Frantics

yea hah, he said "your life depends on it" well damn O_O xD


----------



## Carv

Rollins being the first guy to dip genuinely shocked me. But I really liked the reason. Being the guy who constantly has to be the glue between others who clearly aren't going to sort out their shit gets _tiresome_.


----------



## Frantics

A-fucking men, for the first time in a while, i honestly do not know whats gonna happen, is Ambrose gonna be bat shit angry, is Roman gonna yell at Rollins or will he side with him, will it make Dean become that lunatic once and for all, what is Rollins gonna do now? so many questions, so much time ^-^ damn


----------



## Carv

Rollins is like the lil buddy of the group who no one wants to upset. And now that he is, Reigns and Ambrose are going to try to sort things out for his sake. Won't last long tho D:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

"*he's* (Seth) *gone, he's gone, yeah you* (the interviewer) *go to﻿*" - Dean on "Crack in The Shield? - Raw Fallout" :lol

This sentence made ​​me laugh, do not know why :lol


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

I was a little shocked when Rollins walked away from the match, I wasn't expecting him to be the first one to turn his back on The Shield. I'm really interested to see how this break up storyline goes.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> I want to have a dancing gimmick if I join your flock, Raven.
> Deal's on the table, take it or leave it. :floyd3


I'll get the crazy chick one. Or sister abigail.


----------



## Deptford

Ok Raven, I'll wear a sheep mask I guess if I still get the dancing gimmick. It's a compromise I'm willing to make :side:

@backstage video of Dean and Roman - OMG this is crazy, they're actually pissed at Seth. I don't know if they are going to work it out or not this time even Roman who is Seth's lover threatened him! :shocked:
POOR SETH 

Dean was GOLD as usual though :lmao


----------



## CharliePrince

you guys are all missing what's going on in front of you

YOU SAW THE FALLOUT

Reigns is pissed.
Ambrose is pissed.
Seth Rollins is nowhere to be found.

WHAT WILL HAPPEN NOW?! the confrontation has me salivating just thinking of all the juicy possibilities

damn, son, nobody saw this coming and more important

NOBODY CAN SEE HOW IT IS GOING TO GO DOWN

and that, my friends, is worth the price of admission 

SHIELD!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

The Shield are The Trailer Park Boys.

Rollins is the buddy no one wants to upset. (Bubbles)
Reigns is the powerhouse, the muscle. (Julian)
Ambrose is the crazy one. (Ricky)

Julian and Ricky are always arguing. Bubbles tries to keep the peace. LOL.


----------



## Deptford

Leon Knuckles said:


> The Shield are The Trailer Park Boys.
> 
> Rollins is the buddy no one wants to upset. (Bubbles)
> Reigns is the powerhouse, the muscle. (Julian)
> Ambrose is the crazy one. (Ricky)
> 
> Julian and Ricky are always arguing. Bubbles tries to keep the peace. LOL.


LOL so true in personalities! 

Devil you are Sister Abigal! :agree::agree:


----------



## cindel25

HI HOES! 

































BYE HOES!


----------



## truelove

Strange question but when one of the members win their first title post break up, you think the other two come down to celebrate with him? Like benoit and eddy


----------



## DareDevil

Well, those two just hear the words, saw and seth on the same sentence and go ham.


----------



## Telos

truelove said:


> Strange question but when one of the members win their first title post break up, you think the other two come down to celebrate with him? Like benoit and eddy


Depends on how far removed they are from the breakup IMO. If Reigns wins the WWE title at WM32 or something then I can see something like that closing the PPV.


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


>


Can I just say I love this gif?

NeyNey's entire post = GOAT



Calahart said:


> NEY! Oh man seeing all those gifs again. :banderas
> 
> That part of the show was just so freakin amazing! I think I need to be held again. Too many feels.














Ravensflock88 said:


> After the months and months of lurking I have to come at least make one post before these boys split up . Last night was amazing :faint:. The story telling has been great and for the first time i feel like every member is truly shining. They're each different and play their roles to perfection :clap:
> 
> Seth has shown he's gonna have a monster baby face run some day, he has all the tools and likeability. The crowd just wants to cheer him on.
> 
> Roman getting his name chanted last night was a nice sign. I hope they dont over push him, so many people fall victim of that and the crowd turns on them. I can see him being majorly over, if they just let it play out.(he's my favorite incase anyone is wondering).
> 
> Ambrose is so unique with everything he does, i can see him as a major heel but last night i just wanted to cuddle him when Seth left him there. He played the role of wounded child so well, it made me rethink his possibilities as a future babyface.
> 
> Well Thought I'd get this off my chest, i love this thread and all the gifs :ex:.


Welcome, Ravenflock!  And excellent post!

Feel free to join us!



Quoth the Raven said:


> About time people started joining my Flock.
> 
> Others can follow suit by changing their usernames to or rejoining as RavensFlock## (insert random number here) :lol
> 
> 
> Growing my own cult :mark:
> 
> "Wrestling Forum.........We're Here".....


Is there a beard requirement, Raven? 



Reaper Jones said:


> It completes the breakup without the Shield ever getting their retribution on the Wyatts for two straight losses.
> 
> We miss out on a match of the night contender between The Wyatts and The Shield (fucking hate WWE for positioning Bray to be fed to Cena ... seems like they need at least one sacrificial lamb every fucking year)


Let's hope this is something they can pick up again in the future once the Shield is in a good place again. If we're going to get Round 3, it might as well be one in which the group is at its best again.

I do wish this were happening at Mania...but Cena needed something to do, I suppose. I'm just glad both Shield/Wyatts confrontations were so awesome, they blew everything else on their respective shows out of the water.



Calahart said:


> Those boys really do know how to grab us by the heart strings. :lol
> I literally had to rewind because I just couldn't believe what had happened.


I rewatched the whole thing last night before I went to bed, and 












cindel25 said:


> HI HOES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BYE HOES!


WHY, Cindel, WHY????



truelove said:


> Strange question but when one of the members win their first title post break up, you think the other two come down to celebrate with him? Like benoit and eddy


I hope so. It would be truly moving if they did that.

Anyway, I found this little tidbit



Spoiler: SD



The Shield come out and cut a promo about how they need to be The Shield again like before. Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose end up hitting each other before they reunite.


----------



## CALΔMITY

CharliePrince said:


> you guys are all missing what's going on in front of you
> 
> YOU SAW THE FALLOUT
> 
> Reigns is pissed.
> Ambrose is pissed.
> Seth Rollins is nowhere to be found.
> 
> WHAT WILL HAPPEN NOW?! the confrontation has me salivating just thinking of all the juicy possibilities
> 
> damn, son, nobody saw this coming and more important
> 
> NOBODY CAN SEE HOW IT IS GOING TO GO DOWN
> 
> and that, my friends, is worth the price of admission
> 
> SHIELD!!


I think we're all quite aware of what's going on, thank you very much.


Also, yeah, what Telos said. It would really have to depend on the situation. If they are feuding then I doubt that they would support each other with a big title win.


Wow that's some spoiler... oh my god now I yearn for Smackdown even more. :mark:


----------



## Deptford

I keep watching Seth go away and it was just out of nowhere IT REALLY DOES HIT YOU RIGHT IN THE FEELSSSSSS

Oh fuck Cindel post!! *bows down like the unicorn in my avi


----------



## HBK4LIFE

When the Shield break up, what kinda gimmicks can you see each member having?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Dean debuted his new finisher on Monday... "The Push"













I seriously can't stop laughing over this gif, especially at Bray's face when he goes down.


----------



## JacqSparrow

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Dean debuted his new finisher on Monday... "The Push"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously can't stop laughing over this gif, especially at Bray's face when he goes down.


OK, I just started giggling uncontrollably at this.

As for their solo gimmicks, Dean unleashes the crazy (hopefully while wearing a leather jacket again), Seth goes back to his headbanging babyface roots (I'm going to miss those sleeves), and Roman is the strong, intense badass.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh man those SD spoilers :mark: :mark: Gonna be intense :mark:


----------



## Deptford

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Dean debuted his new finisher on Monday... "The Push"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously can't stop laughing over this gif, especially at Bray's face when he goes down.


Bray's look sold it so hard like
"Ok whateveeerrrrrrrrr Dean, just get over it already..." 
Poor Baby Ambrose just can not for the life of him get anyone to care about his tantrums. :lol


----------



## Wynter

Bray vs Dean in a future singles feud:


----------



## Reaper

Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh man those SD spoilers :mark: :mark: Gonna be intense :mark:





Spoiler: Smackdown Discussion



Definitely sounds like it. Though I really don't get the point of hitting and getting back together ... Ummm .. in what universe does that kind of stuff happen .. It needs to be done really well. But I expect the boys to be able to pull it off.


----------



## Reaper

SubZero3:16 said:


> Really? This is even worse than anything Tyrion would have posted. fpalm


Just wanna point out that saying someone wearing lifts in pro-wrestling isn't a slight or negative thing. JR himself confirmed without giving names that some wrestlers have been wearing lifts for years.

I don't even see it as a slight in all honesty. It's a fairly normal part of their attire imo.










This is what they look like and personally, I don't see any harm in it at all.


----------



## Reaper

HBK4LIFE said:


> When the Shield break up, what kinda gimmicks can you see each member having?


I personally think that they'll return to the old format of Reigns/Rollins remaining tag partners in tag and singles competition together and let Ambrose be the one to break away from The Shield to do his own thing. 

Ambrose is going to remain true to his existing character, but I really hope that he pulls up his socks in the ring because his old-school heel style just won't cut it with today's generation of fans. He needs solid technicians to work with and the only solid technicians in the WWE are mostly languishing in the mid-card. The best scenario I see is that they create a solid upper/mid-card around Cesaro, Langston, Ambrose, Ziggler and Sandow. The balance is pretty decent there between heels, faces and tweeners and enough technical expertise to have some solid matches. 

The reason why I think that Rollins/Reigns are the ones that are going to continue to pair up is that they're both going over as faces and will naturally fit into those roles. Also, in all honesty Reigns/Rollins together is a much stronger act than both on their own at this point. I really think that they need a year's worth of character/gimmick build up whereas Ambrose is ready to go after feuding with his two team-mates.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Reaper Jones said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown Discussion
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely sounds like it. Though I really don't get the point of hitting and getting back together ... Ummm .. in what universe does that kind of stuff happen .. It needs to be done really well. But I expect the boys to be able to pull it off.





Spoiler: Smackdown



Did they make up afterwards? I didn't read that in the spoilers, just saw that they came out to the ring, decided to reunite and stick together but before it could happen- Dean and Seth started hitting each other. That's what I would prefer atleast. Maybe Reigns played peacekeeper for a change?

Either way I think they are just holding on for a bit coz they wanna do the final split on some Raw, not on SD.


----------



## Deptford

When were people talking about lifts? :lol 
I wear lifts IRl yo! 

I hope The Shield doesn't break up on SD smh if they do.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Reaper Jones said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown Discussion
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely sounds like it. Though I really don't get the point of hitting and getting back together ... Ummm .. in what universe does that kind of stuff happen .. It needs to be done really well. But I expect the boys to be able to pull it off.





Spoiler: SD Discussion



It is reasonable-it happens a lot among friends and family. That's why I'm enjoying the handling of this storyline-it's completely organic and unforced. The boys are acting like true friends and brothers would in real life.

And after what they showed us on Raw and all the hearts broken, I'm positive they'll do this segment justice.

Raven, yep, they apparently reunited after Dean and Seth hit each other. Maybe Roman did play peacekeeper for once. 

I think they're doing this now to momentarily kill the desire for Shield/Wyatts at WM, since Cena's getting Bray. I'm guessing we'll be looking at the Shield in a Triple Threat-maybe playing it up as a way for each of them to finally put their problems to bed so they can get back to being the group they once were.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## simplyNEIL

Seth's face when he wanted to yell but held it in. Tears were ready to flow.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

cindel25 said:


> HI HOES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BYE HOES!














JacqSparrow said:


> Can I just say I love this gif?
> 
> NeyNey's entire post = GOAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Ravenflock!  And excellent post!
> 
> Feel free to join us!
> 
> 
> Is there a beard requirement, Raven?
> 
> Let's hope this is something they can pick up again in the future once the Shield is in a good place again. If we're going to get Round 3, it might as well be one in which the group is at its best again.
> 
> I do wish this were happening at Mania...but Cena needed something to do, I suppose. I'm just glad both Shield/Wyatts confrontations were so awesome, they blew everything else on their respective shows out of the water.
> 
> 
> I rewatched the whole thing last night before I went to bed, and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY, Cindel, WHY????
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so. It would be truly moving if they did that.
> 
> Anyway, I found this little tidbit
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> The Shield come out and cut a promo about how they need to be The Shield again like before. Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose end up hitting each other before they reunite.


I was waiting all day to use that awesome gif :banderas. And those spoilers :mark: I haven't been this excited for sd in a while.



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Dean debuted his new finisher on Monday... "The Push"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously can't stop laughing over this gif, especially at Bray's face when he goes down.


Its good that wwe wants to expend his moveset a little 8*D



Spoiler: huge pic















Love this :mark:

And Dean is so hot in this video :yum:

http://vimeo.com/88231079


----------



## Eddie Ray

Reaper Jones said:


> Just wanna point out that saying someone wearing lifts in pro-wrestling isn't a slight or negative thing. JR himself confirmed without giving names that some wrestlers have been wearing lifts for years.
> 
> I don't even see it as a slight in all honesty. It's a fairly normal part of their attire imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they look like and personally, I don't see any harm in it at all.


THANK YOU!

jeez. i'll keep my mouth shut from now on...

also NeyNey, I haven't seen the match yet. i've been over-run with uni work so I didn't comment on something I hadn't watched. I saw all the gifs though : D


----------



## DareDevil

Spoiler: SmackDown



FUCKING WHY?!?! They're going to kill me!


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Quoth the Raven said:


> Just saw the match again and some of the ringside people really grabbing their heads with both hands in shock as Rollins walks away :lol
> 
> Break those hearts son :lol


I would've done the same. It was so unexpected and i love it. The crowd went nuts when Seth did that. WTF moment.:cheer:cheer:lmao


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Reservoir Angel said:


> I just love that WWE was able to do the "stepping away from the tag" spot without forcing a heel turn along with it like they usually bloody do. We've seen so many people turn heel this way, but I really don't think Seth did. Because he wasn't walking away to turn on Roman and Dean, he was giving them some tough love by forcing them to actually get on the same page to overcome their enemy without fighting like idiots between them.
> 
> He did it out of love, and I think we can all agree that's basically a good thing.


that was a great move from wwe. applaud them really.


----------



## DareDevil

TheVipersGirl said:


> I would've done the same. It was so unexpected and i love it. The crowd went nuts when Seth did that. *WTF moment*.:cheer:cheer:lmao


That's a straight up nominee for the WTF moment of the year at the slammy awards for this year, even the winner.


----------



## Deptford

I felt so bad for Dean too. Those half conscious puppy dog eyes for seth  
it's crazy how Dean can do some of the most babyface things then just be heel again the next second and it doesn't even feel forced it's just like "yeah uhuh." :lol 

everyone compare him to the joker but he is like two face kinda is that the villain's name from batman? Idk I don't like batman..

ugh I'm sorry I always talk about Dean, guys. I need to appreciate Seth and Roman more and not hijack every convo with Dean stuff too  sorryy


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> I was waiting all day to use that awesome gif :banderas. And those spoilers :mark: I haven't been this excited for sd in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Its good that wwe wants to expend his moveset a little 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: huge pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this :mark:
> 
> And Dean is so hot in this video :yum:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/88231079


That pic! :lmao Everyone's faces except Seth's!

The Brood! Gosh, I kinda missed them.



DareDevil said:


> That's a straight up nominee for the WTF moment of the year at the slammy awards for this year, even the winner.


Double-Cross of the Year candidate right there. So ironic that Seth was the happy "Go Team!" presenter of this award last December :lol



Deptford said:


> I felt so bad for Dean too. Those half conscious puppy dog eyes for seth
> it's crazy how Dean can do some of the most babyface things then just be heel again the next second and it doesn't even feel forced it's just like "yeah uhuh." :lol
> 
> ugh I'm sorry I always talk about Dean, guys. I need to appreciate Seth and Roman more and not hijack every convo with Dean stuff too  sorryy


That's the awesome thing about crazy people 

He's totally gotten under your skin, Dept :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Quoth the Raven said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Did they make up afterwards? I didn't read that in the spoilers, just saw that they came out to the ring, decided to reunite and stick together but before it could happen- Dean and Seth started hitting each other. That's what I would prefer atleast. Maybe Reigns played peacekeeper for a change?
> 
> Either way I think they are just holding on for a bit coz they wanna do the final split on some Raw, not on SD.





Spoiler: SD Spoiler



When I first read this, I read it like "Dean and Seth started hitting on eachother" and I was like "LOL UWOTM8?" :bosh2

I know the girls would've had a field day with that one tho. :side:


----------



## JacqSparrow

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Spoiler: SD Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When I first read this, I read it like "Dean and Seth started hitting on eachother" and I was like "LOL UWOTM8?" :bosh2
> 
> I know the girls would've had a field day with that one tho. :side:





Spoiler: SD



That would definitely get people's attention :lol


----------



## Wynter

It's always the perfect time to talk about Dean Dept! 

It's funny how everyone basically accepted Dean was going to bail out everyone. 
We were just waiting for it and wouldn't have batted an eye, because Dean's gonna Dean and we know that.

It would have still been sad because we would have known the breakup part of the story has been officially greenlit and the end was near. 
Just another step towards the triple threat match. 

But to have Seth do it? It shocked the audience/fans and made it heartbreaking because, well its _Seth_. 
He's like a damn puppy and it just isn't right that he was put in such a position where he to abandon his mates to wake them up.

It hurt him to watch both of them fall without him. But it proved his point;they're a team and that shouldn't be forgotten.

But fuck, it sucked so much more with Seth being the one pushed to his limits and the one to abandon them, because he's cheerleader damn it :lol 

Which is why WWE gets all the kudos in the world from me.

Smart fucks did right with having Seth being the one who bails.
But they still stayed true to his character, because he didn't completely leave; he stayed by the ramp, conflict and pain evident all over his face. 

Although he was punishing his boys, he was kind of punishing himself too for what he did by standing there and watching the effects of his actions. 

It was just ugh. After I finished marking out about the Seth swerve, I was just like damn, that was some good heavy shit right there lol

This Shield storyline is going to ruin me guys!! :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Pretty sure the whole "Dean bailing" thing will happen next RAW, when Seth's going for a tag. Then he'll just back up the ramp with a kind of "yeah, I just went there" expression on his face as some kind of dickish payback.

Sure it might not happen, but nobody seemed to believe Seth would ever walk away from his team and look how that turned out. 

Still happy over having called that shit months ago, btw...


----------



## Deptford

:lol we are all witnessing your marking and feeling demise Wynter. :lmao

I know, It's like I had it all planned out in my head where nothing unpredictable happens to try and avoid as many feelings as possible and then WWE was smart and then the feels were unavoidable and I'm all like >_> :argh:
It added so many dimensions to it! 

This story doe!! :watson

They're really making you invested in everyone before they break up. I think we can put all the "WWE is gonna just bury Ambrose and Rollins" talk to rest if they are going to these lengths to tell the story of The Shield, it's clear that WWE likes everyone in it and not just one guy.


----------



## Wynter

You're still over there gloating Reservoir?  We get it, you called it 

I had hoped Seth would be the one to swerve and WWE delivered.
Crazy how great parts of their product can be when they actually, you know, _give _a fuck? :lol


And they are totally making it impossible not to invest in these 3 Dept!
It's ridiculous lol
I thought I was done with stuff like this after Daniel Bryan, but nope, I'm all into the Shield's storyline.

It gives me such warm feelings seeing WWE building all three of them up and giving them an identity though :

It doesn't feel like Roman and those other two guys anymore. 
I was worried about Roman squashing them in a 6 minute match at Mania, but it seems like WWE has plans for the whole stable.
Yeah, Reigns may be a first priority and the first to get main event exposure, but it seems like they're going to give Seth and Dean a good spot on the card.

I can't see them being demoted to the hell after all of this.
WWE has been letting Dean and Seth shine, being seen as their own men and showcasing their strengths.
Commentary is even hyping them up. 

That has to be something, yeah?

It would be nice if WWE is seeing the value in all three men 

SIDENOTE!!: Dean looks good in this gif









He really needs to go scruffy with dry hair once he's own his own....with that leather jacket...and nothing else

Because, you know...it's best for business and all that jazz :side:


----------



## Davion McCool

Leon Knuckles said:


> The Shield are The Trailer Park Boys.
> 
> Rollins is the buddy no one wants to upset. (Bubbles)
> Reigns is the powerhouse, the muscle. (Julian)
> Ambrose is the crazy one. (Ricky)
> 
> Julian and Ricky are always arguing. Bubbles tries to keep the peace. LOL.


I'm just quoting this because it is perfect. Someone needs to draw this, stat. Reigns as Julian works incredibly well. I can just imagine him standing there with a rum and coke in every promo (he keeps it by the turnbuckle for tag matches).


----------



## Reservoir Angel

WynterWarm12 said:


> You're still over there gloating Reservoir?  We get it, you called it


When one so rarely gets things right, one must savour each correct prediction as if it were a fine wine and enjoy every moment and every part of it, as if it were an attractive and naked man. :yum:

Which brings us nicely back on topic, I feel. 

You know, I'd honestly started losing hope in WWE's storytelling. So much of what they've been doing lately has reeked of bad writing, bad narrative focus, and just the air of 'not giving enough fucks about the story' so I'd just started thinking WWE was maybe incapable of telling a decent and truly engaging story.

Then the Shield's feels-ruining shenanigans began and I am left in genuine awe of how well it's being done. I think it was Wynter who suggested blowjobs for all those involved with the writing of this, and I'm in agreement. I'd gladly do that. God knows I've given more for less. But this really is just that well done, I absolutely love it.

And you're right, it does somewhat lessen the fear that the Shield was always just "Roman Reigns and the two dudes we need to make him ready to be our next big cash cow" but the amount of attention they've given to this and the amount they've let Seth and Dean absolutely shine in their own amazing ways really does put some hope into me that when this is all said and done the two of them will be taken care of by creative and actually given important things to do. God knows if any superstars in the locker room are deserving of high spots on any card, it's Seth and Dean.

But as I have raised hopes, it now falls to me in typically British style to bodyslam them down again with one simple fact: WWE have a track record of fucking up the ascension of promising young talent. A horrible track record that unfortunately must be at least acknowledged.

They may be on top of the damn world right now, but WWE can always fuck them. And it can fuck them hard, and often with little to no reasoning beyond the irrational whim of a lunatic.


----------



## Wynter

Reservoir, you are a naughty boy and I love it :

:lol

And isn't that the damn truth. If there's a way for WWE to fuck something up, high chances are, they will :lol

But damn, you can't tell me they haven't put great thought and care into the Shield.
It's become painfully obvious which parts of the show and wrestlers WWE actually gives a crap about.

Wyatts and Shield are the highlights of nearly every Raw, Smackdown and even certain PPVs like EC. 
WWE is actually thinking when it comes to those stables and giving us something to invest into.
The character building alone with the likes of a Bray Wyatt is amazing.

Shit, Bray's first WrestleMania match is with John Cena. 
They're high enough on him to think he will be big enough to have a match against the Face of the company next month.

There was a time when everyone scoffed at the idea of _Bray_ being worthy/big enough to face Cena.
But fuck me, WWE has managed to build that man up in no time lol

And that's because they cared to try.

Now, we can debate whether Bray will win or not, but still, he's facing John Cena :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

WynterWarm12 said:


> Reservoir, you are a naughty boy and I love it :
> 
> :lol


I dutifully accept my place as a naughty boy who needs punishing... preferably by Seth Rollins... preferably using handcuffs...

But yeah, it's remarkable what greatness WWE can produce when they give a shit about it. Makes me really, genuinely baffled at how the Batista/Orton feud, or really anything Batista's been involved in, has been so amazingly, shockingly shit and sub-par when that's supposed to be the main driving point for WrestleMania, what with it being the WWE World Heavyweight Championship feud and all.

You have that absolute wank being forced all over our faces for the main event of the biggest show of the year, but meanwhile damn near everyone is vastly more interested in the Shield and the Wyatts, who are regularly stealing shows so often they could probably be classed as master burglars.

WWE confuses me sometimes.


----------



## Wynter

Have we forgotten how stubborn WWE can be, Reservoir? 

They're producing an increasingly big pile of shit in terms on the "main storyline" and they know it.
But fuck if they're not going to ride it all the way to the end :lol

They may bend a little here and there(having no choice but to involve Daniel Bryan), but they will do their damnedest to stick to original plans and old mentalities as possible.

Hence why they're still pushing wrestlers like Orton and Batista in the forefront although everyone is sick as shit of Orton and Batista can just go lol


But I see the silver lining in all of this. 
Whoever is working on that shitty Orton/Batista/Triple H/Kane/Daniel Bryan storyline is _faaaar_ away from our boys and the Wyatts 

I will be fine thirsting, crying and marking for the loveliness that is Shield and Wyatts thank you very much :


----------



## SubZero3:16

I remember when Reigns push started I said I bet it's part of the storyline to further the character development of Dean and Seth and people were no you're wrong. It's all about Reigns. He's a big oily roid guy that Vince likes blah, blah, blah Dean and Seth can't have any character development from that. Now look where we are. Dean gets upset at Reigns doing well and starts interfering in matches and Seth has to be the peacekeeper and now everyone's character is being developed more and starting to shine. I sit back smugly and just smile (while petting a white cat of course). I say that to say, Reservoir Angel, gloat away, you deserve it.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

WynterWarm12 said:


> I will be fine thirsting, crying and marking for the loveliness that is Shield and Wyatts thank you very much :


An attitude I share wholeheartedly.

God knows the Shield is pretty much the primary reason I'm watching WWE right now. Most of everything else just blurs together in some unshaped, dull grey sludge in the back of my mind in between episodes of RAW but the Shield?

I always need to see my beautiful boys in action and cannot miss anything that happens with them. Ever.


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> I remember when Reigns push started I said I bet it's part of the storyline to further the character development of Dean and Seth and people were no you're wrong. It's all about Reigns. He's a big oily roid guy that Vince likes blah, blah, blah Dean and Seth can't have any character development from that. Now look where we are. Dean gets upset at Reigns doing well and starts interfering in matches and Seth has to be the peacekeeper and now everyone's character is being developed more and starting to shine. I sit back smugly and just smile (while petting a white cat of course). I say that to say, Reservoir Angel, gloat away, you deserve it.


Yeah yeah, you didn't fall cynical like I did, no need to brag about it 
I got really worried for Dean and Seth, no lie.
It would have been such a WWE move to have Roman squash the fuck out of both of them.
Don't act like WWE doesn't have the balls to do that :lol


......now on to more important matters.





> (while petting a white cat of course)



CAN I PET YOUR KITTY ZERO?!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Part of me thinks "Reigns squashing Ambrose and Rollins" was probably the original plan, but the whole "fans rebelling against WWE's binary stunted thinking and getting behind the younger, smaller, more technical guys and against Vince's type of main event wet dream" thing put a stake through that plan's heart.


----------



## Wynter

Agreed Reservoir.
I think they noticed Reigns isn't quite ready yet. And his singles matches have been quite underwhelming(with many reasons why that's been happening, but I won't get into that again lol)

Maybe they've eased up on their high on him and started thinking clearly.

He's talented and has great potential, but he's still a bit green. They can easily fuck him up by a super push too soon.
Roman is benefiting greatly from being in this group and the slow burn has only helped him in exposure and skill building.
He can be a top guy in the future-has the looks and making of being one-they see that, but maybe have adopted a little more patience with him.

Plus, after EC, they _had _to notice how big of a Babyface Seth can be for them in future and maybe even see the strengths of Dean's character/storytelling/psychology now.
They actually let our boy Dean work good chunks of the match last Raw and let him pull out some moves(lord that figure four bridge :lenny lol)


Man, who really knows what goes on in their heads over there. I've basically given up :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> CAN I PET YOUR KITTY ZERO?!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:



WYNTER!!!! You can't ask those sort of thing in public.










I'm scandalized :shocked:




Oh wait you mean my cat 









My bad girl, go ahead


----------



## Wynter

COUGH I meant both COUGH

You know you want me to










:


I just got to pet Zero's kitty, you mad hoes


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> WYNTER!!!! You can't ask those sort of thing in public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm scandalized :shocked:


So glad I'm not the only one who's mind went all naughty with that... sometimes I think I'm too dirty-minded, you know. Then I come here to remind myself I'm one of many.


----------



## just1988

*Totally didn't see Rollins being the one who finally lost his temper and stomped off mid-match, leaving his partners in the lurch. Surely with Reigns and Ambrose already being teased as falling out for a while, we're seeing the coming together of their triple-threat match at Mania. With presumably everyone wanting/expecting Reigns to get the win?*


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> COUGH I meant both COUGH
> 
> You know you want me to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> I just got to pet Zero's kitty, you mad hoes














Reservoir Angel said:


> So glad I'm not the only one who's mind went all naughty with that... sometimes I think I'm too dirty-minded, you know. Then I come here to remind myself I'm one of many.


Yes you're one of us and it's glorious :cheer


----------



## rakija

Spoiler: Video from last night's Smackdown



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5IjbTQ3760
While I don't want them to breakup, I'm really excited to see Dean vs. Seth.


----------



## Wynter

rakija said:


> Spoiler: Video from last night's Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5IjbTQ3760
> While I don't want them to breakup, I'm really excited to see Dean vs. Seth.





Spoiler



that probably wasn't meant to be funny but omg :lmao

Dean and Seth were looking like kids right there.

Dean's face after Seth finished on the mic though. "Ooooooh, am I supposed to give a shit?" type face lol

:mark: at Roman pushing Dean for laying hands on Seth.

That Rolleigns :banderas 
This is probably going to be funnier on tv. I can't wait for Smackdown :lol



@just1988

I'm sure everyone is betting money on Reigns.
He seems to be the one being prepped for main event exposure and a top spot. A win at his first WrestleMania would be great for his resume.

But my god would I shit a whole brick house if Dean or Seth come out with the win :mark: lol


----------



## TheVipersGirl

rakija said:


> Spoiler: Video from last night's Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5IjbTQ3760
> While I don't want them to breakup, I'm really excited to see Dean vs. Seth.


I really hope they plant that. They have great matches in FCW.:cheer


----------



## cindel25

rakija said:


> Spoiler: Video from last night's Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5IjbTQ3760
> While I don't want them to breakup, I'm really excited to see Dean vs. Seth.



HI AGAIN HOES!!



Spoiler: LOL

















Spoiler: LET ME TAKE A SEAT















Break up or No break up...doesn't matter cause I'm still tapping those asses!










BYE HOES!


----------



## CharliePrince

SMACKDOWN AMAZING



Spoiler



it looks like they're gonna go ahead with Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose!!! wouldn't surprise me one bit if Vince gave Seth and Dean ... THE GRANDEST STAGE OF THEM ALL!!! 

that's right baby! W R E S T L E MANIAAAA!!!!


----------



## Wynter

The Rock looks so Boss(and sexy) in that sig :lol



Spoiler: SMACKDOWN



Yeah, Seth vs Dean would be :mark: worthy. But that's not happening unless they find something for Roman to do. And so far, they haven't planted any seeds of him feuding with another wrestler and WWE has yet to find a performer Roman can click and put on a decent match with.

Nor has he showed he can carry a feud in promos, yet.

The triple threat match is their only option for WrestleMania at this point.
I doubt WWE would throw Roman in some random ass feud that can hurt his momentum because it would be half assed and have little build.

I believe Seth and Dean will happen though, but not for some time after they break up.
WWE knows they both have chemistry and have had good/great matches as rivals. 
It will definitely happen.



I see Cindel has Cindeled again. Blessing us with her presence and then leaving us with confused wonderment :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

I need to stay out this damn thread until Friday :no:


----------



## #Mark

Spoiler: SMACKDOWN



I wouldn't get excited about Seth/Dean.. their obviously angling toward a triple threat at Mania. Which is what it should be. It would really suck beyond belief if Reigns just squashes them (I don't think there's any chance of that happening) but the ending of the Shield has to involve a match between all three. A singles match between two members really isn't a fitting end at all.




Anyways, my favorite part about the match on monday was Dean's sad look at Rollins after he got hit by Wyatt. I can't find a gif of it but it was incredible storytelling. Also, quite a few people have said they prefer monday's match to the match at EC. Is that the general sentiment here? I personally found the EC match to be a lot better (obviously the RAW match was great too but the EC match was a classic imo).


----------



## CharliePrince

WynterWarm12 said:


> The Rock looks so Boss(and sexy) in that sig :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SMACKDOWN
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Seth vs Dean would be :mark: worthy. But that's not happening unless they find something for Roman to do. And so far, they haven't planted any seeds of him feuding with another wrestler and WWE has yet to find a performer Roman can click and put on a decent match with.
> 
> Nor has he showed he can carry a feud in promos, yet.
> 
> The triple threat match is their only option for WrestleMania at this point.
> I doubt WWE would throw Roman in some random ass feud that can hurt his momentum because it would be half assed and have little build.
> 
> I believe Seth and Dean will happen though, but not for some time after they break up.
> WWE knows they both have chemistry and have had good/great matches as rivals.
> It will definitely happen.
> 
> 
> 
> I see Cindel has Cindeled again. Blessing us with her presence and then leaving us with confused wonderment :lol


i know the rumors are a triple-threat at wrestlemania but i don't think it'll happen..

Reigns will be there to squash someone for sure, but the way the story is shaping up right now.. you have the GLUE, the LOGIC, the RATIONAL TECHNICAL DAREDEVIL SUICIDAL HIGH-FLYING MASTERMIND against the Joker wannabe 

it's gonna be great.. Styles definitely clash and i can't wait to see how those two dance with each other

and thanks for the sig props  BOSS is exactly what i thought when i made it


----------



## CharliePrince

cindel25 said:


> HI AGAIN HOES!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LET ME TAKE A SEAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Break up or No break up...doesn't matter cause I'm still tapping those asses!


you just want the shield to run a triple threat on you fpalm :side: :


----------



## Wynter

#Mark said:


> Anyways, my favorite part about the match on monday was Dean's sad look at Rollins after he got hit by Wyatt. I can't find a gif of it but it was incredible storytelling. Also, quite a few people have said they prefer monday's match to the match at EC. Is that the general sentiment here? I personally found the EC match to be a lot better (obviously the RAW match was great too but the EC match was a classic imo).


Yeah, Dean's expression was really great; he actually pulled off being a sympathetic character there even though he just oozes heel so much lol

All three of them bring it when it comes to selling a story through their faces: Dean, well he's Dean lol He always making faces. Seth's conflicted expression at Raw was gold. And Roman's face once he got surrounded by the Wyatts at EC was great too.

The Shield is (Y)


As far as match quality and me just marking the fuck out? EC all the way. That match had squealing and smiling like a dork. It was so awesome :mark:.

But I did really like their match at Raw for different reasons. 
Dean got to shine a bit more and Seth was able to do his thing again while commentary hyped them both up. 
The storyline progression and character building was ace and was able to get the crowd/fans emotionally engaged.

It was awesome for a whole different reason.
Match was fast paced all over the place while telling a good story in the background that was brought to the forefront near the end of the match.

Good shit by WWE


----------



## cindel25

WynterWarm12 said:


> I see Cindel has Cindeled again. Blessing us with her presence and then leaving us with confused wonderment :lol















SubZero3:16 said:


> I need to stay out this damn thread until Friday :no:














CharliePrince said:


> you just want the shield to run a triple threat on you fpalm :side: :


----------



## tbp82

This whole thing whatever The Shield does at wrestlemania comes down to what is best for Roman Reigns. It appears that WWE is going through with the Triple Threat between the three at mania. *If* plans change here and they go with Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins then Roman will be in a higher match on the card. He'll be in some kinda No. 1 contender match in which he'll win. Not saying that Dean and Seth won't get a wretlemania moment this year they might they might not but, Roman Reigns WILL get a wrestlemania moment this year.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I do not think triple-threat match at Mania will happen 
I think Seth / Roman will be tag team 
And Dean will have a match against Big E
Smackdown video reinforces what I think
I just do not know if Dean will still belong to The Shield


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'm almost tempted to wish they'd get the break-up done, let Roman go off to do his own mega-push thing with some upper-card jobber type superstar and let Dean and Seth go at it one-on-one for the United States Championship at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Wynter

:lol Yeah, this thread has become spoilerville at the moment.
I didn't want to read them, but I am weak!!










Seriously can't wait until SmackDown though :mark: 
No match for the boys though



CharliePrince said:


> i know the rumors are a triple-threat at wrestlemania but i don't think it'll happen..
> 
> Reigns will be there to squash someone for sure, but the way the story is shaping up right now.. you have the GLUE, the LOGIC, the RATIONAL TECHNICAL DAREDEVIL SUICIDAL HIGH-FLYING MASTERMIND against the Joker wannabe
> 
> it's gonna be great.. Styles definitely clash and i can't wait to see how those two dance with each other
> 
> and thanks for the sig props  BOSS is exactly what i thought when i made it


No problem (Y) I always admire your sig when I see it. Just too damn BOSS :lol
Rock is THAT dude for real.


You really think Roman squashing a random nobody would be bigger match than the Shield triple threat?
Dean and Seth can always have a match; an even better match when Dean finally loses his shit.

But you can't replicate this Shield triple threat match again. It either happens at WrestleMania or it doesn't at all.



cindel25 said:


>












..._She _spoke to me!! :


----------



## Wynter

It has to end in a triple threat in my opinion. All other options are impossible now or not of the same calibre.

All of this just to have Roman/Seth tag up against another team(probably Harper/Rowan but I think they're getting the Usos and going for the belts) and for Dean to face Big E???

Ew. That would be anticlimactic as hell :lol Such a great storyline to fall flat like that? 
No bueno :no:.

Dean vs Seth while Roman goes off into some meaningless feud wouldn't be satisfying either.
Too much has been built up and woven into this complicated and lovely storyline for it to not end with these 3 guys in the ring.

They started this journey together and they will end it together. For better or worse.


----------



## Decency

Reigns needs to break off on his own. One cool thing to do, if they do the threeway at WM is to have Reigns just walk out of the match, not hurting any of his friends and preparing him for a HUGE face push, then let Ambrose and Rollins battle it out. That's my $.02


----------



## CharliePrince

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol Yeah, this thread has become spoilerville at the moment.
> I didn't want to read them, but I am weak!!
> 
> Seriously can't wait until SmackDown though :mark:
> No match for the boys though
> 
> No problem (Y) I always admire your sig when I see it. Just too damn BOSS :lol
> Rock is THAT dude for real.
> 
> _You really think Roman squashing a random nobody would be bigger match than the Shield triple threat?_
> Dean and Seth can always have a match; an even better match when Dean finally loses his shit.
> 
> But you can't replicate this Shield triple threat match again. It either happens at WrestleMania or it doesn't at all.


i think the shield triple-threat is fan wishful thinking and rumor mongering  sadly

and yes, Vince probably thinks Roman squashing someone, anyone at Wrestlemania would give him more of a push than a triple threat

and storyline wise.. it's all playing out that Seth Rollins is on a collision course with Dean Ambrose

they say styles makes fights and Seth vs Dean (no spoiler needed folks this is all mere talk on our part) is delicious in the making! 

Seth is cold and calculated.. brilliant suicidal technical high-flyer while Dean is a jokeresque loose canon

it's like velcro.. they fit!

one thing is certain.. i cannot wait until THE SHIELD storyline unfolds on this road to wm!!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Roman fans who want him to have a Superpush when he clearly is not ready.
You want Roman to fail? 
Because that is what will happen if WWE force this push.
I am not Roman fan, but I'm more worried about his future than you guys :side:

As much as I like Dean and Seth they also are not ready 
Calm with X being WWE Champion, or have a very important match in Mania


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'm late to the party (because of damn work) but I can't deal with Smackdown video that is floating around... Pumped to see this on Friday! 

These three are not only putting on a clinic in the ring, but they are slaying EVERYONE when it comes to story telling

:mark: :mark: :mark:

:banderas


----------



## Kratosx23

SóniaPortugal said:


> Roman fans who want him to have a Superpush when he clearly is not ready.
> You want Roman to fail?
> Because that is what will happen if WWE force this push.
> I am not Roman fan, but I'm more worried about his future than you guys :side:


His future is completely safe, he's the chosen one, just like Randy Orton. Look at how badly he's failed for 10 years and he's still getting main events. He's fine, it's the other two you need to worry about because their level of talent has nothing to do with deciding their push.


----------



## Deptford

.......
I can't even come up in here these days. I'm _ALWAYS_ behind on shit and you guys are all like 

:dance:frustrate:mark:

Then I put 2 and 2 together 



*also obligatory bow to Cindel presence on the last page


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Tyrion Lannister said:


> His future is completely safe, he's the chosen one, just like Randy Orton. Look at how badly he's failed for 10 years and he's still getting main events. He's fine, it's the other two you need to worry about because their level of talent has nothing to do with deciding their push.


OK...

So Roman will never be WWE Face. 
He will only win things because of "Look" and "Family"
This is what Roman fans want? 
He win things but not having any impact on WWE.

Apparently I'm more optimistic than you, because I think if you have talent (Seth and Dean have) and you are smart (Dean is being super smart build his character and Seth build his match style) you have future in WWE 
John Cena is the example (character)

PS: I am Randy Orton fan, and Roman still has to evolve a lot to be Orton


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> That pic! :lmao Everyone's faces except Seth's!
> 
> The Brood! Gosh, I kinda missed them.
> 
> 
> 
> Double-Cross of the Year candidate right there. So ironic that Seth was the happy "Go Team!" presenter of this award last December :lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's the awesome thing about crazy people
> 
> He's totally gotten under your skin, Dept :lol


Me too they were awesome back in the day, we need more vampires in wrasslin dammit :mark:











WynterWarm12 said:


> You're still over there gloating Reservoir?  We get it, you called it
> 
> I had hoped Seth would be the one to swerve and WWE delivered.
> Crazy how great parts of their product can be when they actually, you know, _give _a fuck? :lol
> 
> 
> And they are totally making it impossible not to invest in these 3 Dept!
> It's ridiculous lol
> I thought I was done with stuff like this after Daniel Bryan, but nope, I'm all into the Shield's storyline.
> 
> It gives me such warm feelings seeing WWE building all three of them up and giving them an identity though :
> 
> It doesn't feel like Roman and those other two guys anymore.
> I was worried about Roman squashing them in a 6 minute match at Mania, but it seems like WWE has plans for the whole stable.
> Yeah, Reigns may be a first priority and the first to get main event exposure, but it seems like they're going to give Seth and Dean a good spot on the card.
> 
> I can't see them being demoted to the hell after all of this.
> WWE has been letting Dean and Seth shine, being seen as their own men and showcasing their strengths.
> Commentary is even hyping them up.
> 
> That has to be something, yeah?
> 
> It would be nice if WWE is seeing the value in all three men
> 
> SIDENOTE!!: Dean looks good in this gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He really needs to go scruffy with dry hair once he's own his own....with that leather jacket...and nothing else
> 
> Because, you know...it's best for business and all that jazz :side:


That gif is from the vid I shared, god Dean looks great there. 



SubZero3:16 said:


> I remember when Reigns push started I said I bet it's part of the storyline to further the character development of Dean and Seth and people were no you're wrong. It's all about Reigns. He's a big oily roid guy that Vince likes blah, blah, blah Dean and Seth can't have any character development from that. Now look where we are. Dean gets upset at Reigns doing well and starts interfering in matches and Seth has to be the peacekeeper and now everyone's character is being developed more and starting to shine. I sit back smugly and just smile (while petting a white cat of course). I say that to say, Reservoir Angel, gloat away, you deserve it.



Love it when you prove the haters wrong zero












cindel25 said:


>


I need to take "how to communicate with gifs" classes from Cindel.



Deptford said:


> .......
> I can't even come up in here these days. I'm _ALWAYS_ behind on shit and you guys are all like
> 
> :dance:frustrate:mark:
> 
> Then I put 2 and 2 together
> 
> 
> *also obligatory bow to Cindel presence on the last page


I'm way more behind on everything, damn time diffrence :evil:


----------



## PUNKY

Deptford said:


> .......
> I can't even come up in here these days. I'm _ALWAYS_ behind on shit and you guys are all like
> 
> :dance:frustrate:mark:
> 
> Then I put 2 and 2 together
> 
> 
> 
> **also obligatory bow to Cindel presence on the last page*


i love how she pops in says hey to wynter then she's off again... :lol (also wynter i thought you were all innocent until i saw that exchange between you and zero... )









anyone have the vid from smackdown ? i'm gonna try and not watch it but damn i'm sooo tempted.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm totally gonna watch it tonight when I wake up. I can't wait until Friday. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SóniaPortugal said:


> OK...
> 
> So Roman will never be WWE Face.
> He will only win things because of "Look" and "Family"
> This is what Roman fans want?
> He win things but not having any impact on WWE.
> 
> Apparently I'm more optimistic than you, because I think if you have talent (Seth and Dean have) and you are smart (Dean is being super smart build his character and Seth build his match style) you have future in WWE
> John Cena is the example (character)
> 
> PS: I am Randy Orton fan, and Roman still has to evolve a lot to be Orton


Yeah he have to become as boring and monotone 8*D

Just kidding girl, how do you know how he will win things in the future? He is green and he has proven that he can improve in only a short amount of time. Look at how his cousin started fpalm it takes years for a character to develop, so this won't be the best we have seen from Roman. Rome hasn't been build in a day too you know.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i love how she pops in says hey to wynter then she's off again... :lol (also wynter i thought you were all innocent until i saw that exchange between you and zero... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have the vid from smackdown ? i'm gonna try and not watch it but damn i'm sooo tempted.



There you go boo! 



Spoiler: smackdown video


----------



## PUNKY

tylermoxreigns said:


> There you go boo!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: smackdown video


thanks. :rep


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> There you go boo!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: smackdown video





Spoiler: spoiler



DAT BITCH SLAP TO AMBROSE!! :banderas I can't wait.


----------



## Deptford




----------



## tylermoxreigns

psycho bunny said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> DAT BITCH SLAP TO AMBROSE!! :banderas I can't wait.





Spoiler: replying to bunny like a boss



Holy shit I marked so hard in traffic on the way home from work watching this in rush hour wall to wall traffic jam that a lady on the side of the rode actually stopped walking and stared directly at me for a good minute. I was SO pissed at Ambrose for just pushing Rollins :mark: :mark: :mark: SO DAMN HEEL 

:banderas

It's gonna be A+ 

Pure clinic on storytelling, pure clinic.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Can talk of how brilliantly WWE is treating Seth/Roman (Face) and Dean (Heel)

Smackdown video:

Seth speaks: YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH

Dean speaks: BOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I love people who say:

Seth and Roman are good

Dean is annoying, he must leave The Shield

These people do not understand that Heel = bad, annoying, asshole fpalm
And then they are surprised when someone praises Dean :lmao
Dean is doing his part perfectly


----------



## PUNKY

tylermoxreigns said:


> There you go boo!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: smackdown video





Spoiler: smackdown



oh god don't do this to me shield, i can't take it.  can't wait to see this on tv.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Hmmm... another case of Ambrose having an opportunity to cut a promo and gives us nothing. I'm starting to get a bit disappointed with Dean.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler: replying to bunny like a boss
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit I marked so hard in traffic on the way home from work watching this in rush hour wall to wall traffic jam that a lady on the side of the rode actually stopped walking and stared directly at me for a good minute. I was SO pissed at Ambrose for just pushing Rollins :mark: :mark: :mark: SO DAMN HEEL
> 
> :banderas
> 
> It's gonna be A+
> 
> Pure clinic on storytelling, pure clinic.





Spoiler: spoiler



:lmao be careful, this thread can be dangerous my dog almost got run over a couple of weeks ago because I was occupied with the thread on my phone :lol. Seriously though wwe is doing genious things with these boys


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Lariatoh! said:


> Hmmm... another case of Ambrose having an opportunity to cut a promo and gives us nothing. I'm starting to get a bit disappointed with Dean.


How did he not do nothing? He played the part of the douchy heel so good :banderas.


----------



## cindel25

WynterWarm12 said:


> ..._She _spoke to me!! :














Deptford said:


> .......
> 
> *also obligatory bow to Cindel presence on the last page














psycho bunny said:


> I need to take "how to communicate with gifs" classes from Cindel.














I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i love how she pops in says hey to wynter then she's off again... :lol













:angel


----------



## CharliePrince

before i step out and run some errands all i can sya is EVERYONE on the wwe roster should take a long hard look at what the SHIELD is doing because they are putting a clinic out there

from their matches, to ring psychology, to promo's, to their patented SLOW BURN moments..

holy crap SHIELD is taking everyone to school

literally the MUST WATCH MOMENTS of the WWE? is when THE SHIELD is around

damn son! #TRUTH


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> There you go boo!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: smackdown video





Spoiler: OH MY FUCK



Christ almighty I am :banderas so HARD right now! 

Dean taking his aggression out on Seth and Roman defending his man. :banderas

Seth bitch slapping Dean. :banderas

Dean hittin Seth back. :banderas :banderas

I can't wait for the full segment to be released.


----------



## PUNKY

Calahart said:


> Spoiler: OH MY FUCK
> 
> 
> 
> Christ almighty I am :banderas so HARD right now!
> 
> Dean taking his aggression out on Seth and Roman defending his man. :banderas
> 
> Seth bitch slapping Dean. :banderas
> 
> Dean hittin Seth back. :banderas :banderas
> 
> I can't wait for the full segment to be released.


:topic: caly i forgot to ask you the other day did you finish your drawing ? you know the one where you said you were just about to do romans arm.


----------



## tbp82

Tyrion Lannister said:


> His future is completely safe, he's the chosen one, just like Randy Orton. Look at how badly he's failed for 10 years and he's still getting main events. He's fine, it's the other two you need to worry about because their level of talent has nothing to do with deciding their push.


Just wondering what you think each member of The Shield will be doing at wrrstlemania 30. Ny fear is that if WWE doesnt go with the triple threat or a 2 on 1 handicap match with Dean/Seth vs. Roman then Dean and Seth could end up on the pre-show.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> :topic: caly i forgot to ask you the other day did you finish your drawing ? you know the one where you said you were just about to do romans arm.


Oh! No. That's the comic I posted some time back. I got started on the outlining, but got distracted by other art things. That won't be done for some time.


----------



## PUNKY

Calahart said:


> Oh! No. That's the comic I posted some time back. I got started on the outlining, but got distracted by other art things. That won't be done for some time.


aah cool thought i'd missed it, didn't see the comic one either i'll look back through your posts.

EDIT your av is distracting me so much, why do you have to be so damn cute ambrose !!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> aah cool thought i'd missed it, didn't see the comic one either i'll look back through your posts.
> 
> EDIT your av is distracting me so much, why do you have to be so damn cute ambrose !!!


My avi always moves in sync with whatever I'm listening to and it makes me giggle.

Edit: Your avi is pretty distracting as well. That's one of my fav gifs of him. So perfect~


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> Spoiler: OH MY FUCK
> 
> 
> 
> Christ almighty I am :banderas so HARD right now!
> 
> Dean taking his aggression out on Seth and Roman defending his man. :banderas
> 
> Seth bitch slapping Dean. :banderas
> 
> Dean hittin Seth back. :banderas :banderas
> 
> I can't wait for the full segment to be released.





Spoiler: spoiler



got two rounds of some great loving coming up

alllll dat angry sex
alllll dat make up sex



#iamacomedian 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> got two rounds of some great loving coming up
> 
> alllll dat angry sex
> alllll dat make up sex
> 
> 
> 
> #iamacomedian
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao





Spoiler: SPOILER NOT RLY BUT YEAH



There had better be make up sex. :ambrose3


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i love how she pops in says hey to wynter then she's off again... :lol (also wynter i thought you were all innocent until i saw that exchange between you and zero... )


You thought Wynter was innocent?  Geez, one night in the chat would change all of that :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

This is the Shield thread. Nobody is innocent here.


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> You thought Wynter was innocent?  Geez, one night in the chat would change all of that :lol


haha yeah i really need to get into the chat one night, i did a couple weeks back but just my luck as i had to go to bed (work early the next day ggrr) the shield appeared so i missed everything. iv'e heard it's pretty rowdy in there though. :lol

EDIT and angel yeah i guess most people in here are thirsty hoe's (myself included) but i thought some of the young'uns might be more innocent lol.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> haha yeah i really need to get into the chat one night, i did a couple weeks back but just my luck as i had to go to bed (work early the next day ggrr) the shield appeared so i missed everything. *iv'e heard it's pretty rowdy in there though.* :lol
> 
> EDIT and angel yeah i guess most people in here are thirsty hoe's but i thought some of the young'uns might be more innocent lol.


BIB - oh yeah, it is A+ (Y):cool2:lmao


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Spoiler: Smackdwon



"The Shield Summit (promo). Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns walk down to the ring with their entrance without Seth Rollins. Ambrose got on the mic and voiced his feelings about Rollins walking out on Reigns and himself. Ambrose thought they had each others back but he was wrong. Reigns has a pissed off look during this and he and Ambrose are on the same page. Ambrose says Rollins left them for dead against the Wyatt's Monday and he thought they had each others back and were brothers. Ambrose calls out Rollins for his reason for walking out on the team. Reigns says this better be good.

Rollins comes out to the Shield's music and gets on the apron. He said he has some regret for walking out but he did it for a reason. He did it to prove a point. He said for the first time in months Ambrose and Reigns were on the same page and that was Rollins point to this. Rollins said the war wasn't with the Wyatts it was within The Shield.

He said the Shield hasn't been the same Shield it has been the last couple of months. Rollins said they could all go their separate ways (which they tease for a couple seconds) and be fine but fine wasn't good enough for him. Ambrose wasn't happy with the explanation and he pushed Rollins. Rollins slapped Ambrose in the face while Reigns is in the middle this time having to keep peace and things getting out of hand. Ambrose and Rollins fight a bit pushing/shoving slapping each other before Reigns holds off Ambrose. Rollins says he got his frustrations out. Ambrose plays his character very well in his facials playing up he is still furious unwilling to forgive Rollins. Reigns puts his fist out as does Rollins. Ambrose is still pissed deciding whether to put his fist in. Ambrose finally decides to put his fist in the middle and they reunite. The crowd cheered this and it appears they are faces. Ambrose got some heat during this, while Reigns and Rollins mostly cheered. Rollins and Ambrose were very good on the mic." (XXX)


----------



## PUNKY

tylermoxreigns said:


> BIB - oh yeah, it is A+ (Y):cool2:lmao


well as it stands now iv'e got next tuesday off work (hopefully it wont change) so i'll be in there, you girls(and guys)better show me a good time.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

See I never do anything on Tuesdays but my laptop/internet connect is WAY too shitty to ever be able to support a live stream AND a live chat.

Also, I seem to be considering buying a lifetime premium membership here... I don't know why. I can think of no logical reason to spend money on such a thing, but the button to do it's all gold and alluring.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SóniaPortugal said:


> Spoiler: Smackdwon
> 
> 
> 
> "The Shield Summit (promo). Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns walk down to the ring with their entrance without Seth Rollins. Ambrose got on the mic and voiced his feelings about Rollins walking out on Reigns and himself. Ambrose thought they had each others back but he was wrong. Reigns has a pissed off look during this and he and Ambrose are on the same page. Ambrose says Rollins left them for dead against the Wyatt's Monday and he thought they had each others back and were brothers. Ambrose calls out Rollins for his reason for walking out on the team. Reigns says this better be good.
> 
> Rollins comes out to the Shield's music and gets on the apron. He said he has some regret for walking out but he did it for a reason. He did it to prove a point. He said for the first time in months Ambrose and Reigns were on the same page and that was Rollins point to this. Rollins said the war wasn't with the Wyatts it was within The Shield.
> 
> He said the Shield hasn't been the same Shield it has been the last couple of months. Rollins said they could all go their separate ways (which they tease for a couple seconds) and be fine but fine wasn't good enough for him. Ambrose wasn't happy with the explanation and he pushed Rollins. Rollins slapped Ambrose in the face while Reigns is in the middle this time having to keep peace and things getting out of hand. Ambrose and Rollins fight a bit pushing/shoving slapping each other before Reigns holds off Ambrose. Rollins says he got his frustrations out. Ambrose plays his character very well in his facials playing up he is still furious unwilling to forgive Rollins. Reigns puts his fist out as does Rollins. Ambrose is still pissed deciding whether to put his fist in. Ambrose finally decides to put his fist in the middle and they reunite. The crowd cheered this and it appears they are faces. Ambrose got some heat during this, while Reigns and Rollins mostly cheered. Rollins and Ambrose were very good on the mic." (XXX)



Give me Friday, give me it now


----------



## Deptford

We all just play innocent from time to time  

& no punkgirl you've got it backwards, the young ones corrupt much easier you see?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

We pretend to be a legitimate discussion thread when RAW or Smackdown has just happened. The moments in-between, though...










And it is magnificent.


----------



## Frantics

WynterWarm12 said:


> You're still over there gloating Reservoir?  We get it, you called it
> 
> I had hoped Seth would be the one to swerve and WWE delivered.
> Crazy how great parts of their product can be when they actually, you know, _give _a fuck? :lol
> 
> 
> And they are totally making it impossible not to invest in these 3 Dept!
> It's ridiculous lol
> I thought I was done with stuff like this after Daniel Bryan, but nope, I'm all into the Shield's storyline.
> 
> It gives me such warm feelings seeing WWE building all three of them up and giving them an identity though :
> 
> It doesn't feel like Roman and those other two guys anymore.
> I was worried about Roman squashing them in a 6 minute match at Mania, but it seems like WWE has plans for the whole stable.
> Yeah, Reigns may be a first priority and the first to get main event exposure, but it seems like they're going to give Seth and Dean a good spot on the card.
> 
> I can't see them being demoted to the hell after all of this.
> WWE has been letting Dean and Seth shine, being seen as their own men and showcasing their strengths.
> Commentary is even hyping them up.
> 
> That has to be something, yeah?
> 
> It would be nice if WWE is seeing the value in all three men
> 
> SIDENOTE!!: Dean looks good in this gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He really needs to go scruffy with dry hair once he's own his own....with that leather jacket...and nothing else
> 
> Because, you know...it's best for business and all that jazz :side:


sorry late reply, just got done working and working my way through the pages, where is that GIF from, was that an interview of Dean? would love to see it, probably promoting WWE network or something


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm looking forward to their implosion. This feud with Bryan/HHH and Cena/Wyatts are the only thing that's keeping my interest in WM right now.


----------



## PUNKY

Reservoir Angel said:


> We pretend to be a legitimate discussion thread when RAW or Smackdown has just happened. The moments in-between, though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is magnificent.


that's why it's the GOAT thread.:cheer we might as well just rename it the shield's horny hoe's thread.


----------



## Wynter

Why yall lying?!
Psh, I'm nothing but innocence and rainbows.
Im on here trying to save you poor hoes like Pastor Bray has saved me.








Get yall lives together. Stop living as horny ass deviants!!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah Wynter's a nun :lol


----------



## Wynter

Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah Wynter's a nun :lol


Yup :.....wait....was that sarcasm Raven :side:


And why haven't I been invited to this flock of your Raven?!
I thought we were friends


----------



## Joshi Judas

You don't need invitations do you? :lol You'd be my right hand in the Flock :mark:

I've noticed we've both been possessed by Bray's greatness around the same time :banderas


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yup :.....wait....was that sarcasm Raven :side:
> 
> 
> *And why haven't I been invited to this flock of your Raven?!
> I thought we were friends *


i seem to remember reading that you have to wear a sheep mask to be in raven's flock that's why i didn't ask to join.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> that's why it's the GOAT thread.:cheer we might as well just rename it the shield's horny hoe's thread.



Dat Christina Aguilera in Dirty kada kada

Lord knows how excited I'd get as a kid whenever that video played :lol


----------



## Wynter

:cheer :cheer :cheer YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!
I'm part of Raven's flock now :mark:....I aint wearing no sheep mask though :side:

And yasssssss Raven.
That man had me as soon as he opened his mouth :mark:
And then his promos kept getting better and better :banderas

And just when I thought I couldn't love him more, he went on and opened up his Church of Slays and I _had _to bow down.

He be shittin on my Shield boys sometimes and I can't even get mad :lol.

Dat boy is a baaaaad man on the mic :


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i seem to remember reading that you have to wear a sheep mask to be in raven's flock that's why i didn't ask to join.



The mask's just for Deptford, he's doing the dancing gimmick with a mask on. :lol Masks can be hot you know, I dunno if you watch Spartacus but that one scene with the masks in Season 1 :banderas :banderas

Everyone is welcome to sign up for the Flock of course :cool2 There isn't any weird initiation or anything :side:


----------



## PUNKY

Quoth the Raven said:


> The mask's just for Deptford, he's doing the dancing gimmick with a mask on. :lol Masks can be hot you know,* I dunno if you watch Spartacus but that one scene with the masks in Season 1 :banderas :banderas*
> 
> Everyone is welcome to sign up for the Flock of course :cool2 There isn't any weird initiation or anything :side:


hhhm no never seen it.  i just hate sheep so er as long as i don't have to wear a sheep mask I'M IN.


----------



## Wynter

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> hhhm no never seen it.  i just hate sheep so er as long as i don't have to wear a sheep mask I'M IN.


WELCOME TO THE FLOCK! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

^^^^ Welcome aboard  The force is strong with the Raven's Flock.

All the ladies, I could have my own Charlie's Angels :lol.....I'll call them Raven's umm...Wings? Feathers? I'll think of something :side: Of course Deptford is there too, dancing :lmao


As for the whole Smackdown spoilers,



Spoiler



That micwork and tension between Dean and Seth :banderas
Dean shoving Seth and then eating that bitchslap :banderas :banderas
Seth deciding to take one for the team and letting Dean slap him :banderas :banderas :banderas
Roman shoving off Dean :banderas



Can't wait.


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> WELCOME TO THE FLOCK! :mark: :mark: :mark:












i vote for raven's angels. (Y)


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> We pretend to be a legitimate discussion thread when RAW or Smackdown has just happened. The moments in-between, though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is magnificent.














I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> that's why it's the GOAT thread.:cheer we might as well just rename it the shield's horny hoe's thread.


You know the position of these gifs right above your Roman signature is quite perfect actually.



Btw hoes, tomorrow's my birthday so I'll be expecting a lil sumptin, sumptin, especially from you Wynter since you took your liberties today :cool2


----------



## Wynter

It's my bitch birthday tomorrow?!!! 
:mark: :mark: :mark:
Shiiiiit, we gotta turn this board out tomorrow for our girl, guys! :



Give me some more liberties and I just may make this your best birthday yet, Zero 
:cool2


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> that's why it's the GOAT thread.:cheer we might as well just rename it the shield's horny hoe's thread.


True. Someone posts one hot pic of Rollins and my brain just immediately goes all










Doesn't even have the decency to apologise either. 



Quoth the Raven said:


> Dat Christina Aguilera in Dirty kada kada
> 
> Lord knows how excited I'd get as a kid whenever that video played :lol


I remember a similar reaction to most of the music video for 'Rock DJ' when I was just a mere sexually clueless young'un...



SubZero3:16 said:


> Btw hoes, tomorrow's my birthday so I'll be expecting a lil sumptin, sumptin, especially from you Wynter since you took your liberties today :cool2


I'm sure I can rustle up something highly inappropriate for you. Or maybe I'll just forget, because I have the worst memory in all of human history.

ION: I'm having a conversation with literally the only other person I know who's into wrestling. I haven't spoken to him literally for a couple years, since before the Shield debuted specifically, so we got onto talking about them. This thread's influence still strong, I may have fangirled out a touch too much because he just asked "you do know they're probably all straight, right?"

Luckily, I had this gif handy:










I don't think that friend can ever look at me the same way, now. :lmao


----------



## Wynter

Reservoir has been corrupted so thoroughly, im so proud of this thread :


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> It's my bitch birthday tomorrow?!!!
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> Shiiiiit, we gotta turn this board out tomorrow for our girl, guys! :
> 
> 
> 
> Give me some more liberties and I just may make this your best birthday yet, Zero
> :cool2


Hmm, deal. (Y)



Reservoir Angel said:


> True. Someone posts one hot pic of Rollins and my brain just immediately goes all
> 
> 
> ION: I'm having a conversation with literally the only other person I know who's into wrestling. I haven't spoken to him literally for a couple years, since before the Shield debuted specifically, so we got onto talking about them. This thread's influence still strong, I may have fangirled out a touch too much because he just asked "you do know they're probably all straight, right?"
> 
> Luckily, I had this gif handy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that friend can ever look at me the same way, now. :lmao


Well Seth's bi tho so he could actually suck your dick one day. Just sayin :draper2


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well Seth's bi tho so he could actually suck your dick one day. Just sayin :draper2


You can't just say stuff like that without some kind of definitive proof of it, Zero! Unless you have proof... do you have proof? Please tell me you have proof...

Oh, and Wynter: I was never innocent to begin with. Just repressed, there's a difference.


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> *You know the position of these gifs right above your Roman signature is quite perfect actually.
> *
> 
> 
> *Btw hoes, tomorrow's my birthday so I'll be expecting a lil sumptin, sumptin, especially from you Wynter since you took your liberties today *:cool2


haha didn't even realize about my sig. btw i'm currently "attempting" to make you a birthday card, it's probably gonna be really bad but i'll make up for it with some some roman gifs. :cool2


----------



## Deptford

Raven this is to give you an idea of my pretty boi gimmick and it's gonna be my routine I do before and after my matches and attire + my sheep mask of course

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abpwVRp6u3Q


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Btw hoes, tomorrow's my birthday so I'll be expecting a lil sumptin, sumptin, especially from you Wynter since you took your liberties today :cool2


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

At house shows the boys are back to Seth and Roman tagging together against Rowan and Harper and Dean has been facing Big E.....I'm sure that's a hint towards things to come


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

My post count was 666....gotta bust one more out...


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> You can't just say stuff like that without some kind of definitive proof of it, Zero! Unless you have proof... do you have proof? Please tell me you have proof...
> 
> Oh, and Wynter: I was never innocent to begin with. Just repressed, there's a difference.


You forgot about your boy and Piper already tsk and I'll PM you the rest.



cindel25 said:


>


I'm scared.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> haha didn't even realize about my sig. btw i'm currently "attempting" to make you a birthday card, it's probably gonna be really bad but i'll make up for it with some some roman gifs. :cool2


Yay! Or it could be a birthday card full of Roman gifs :dance


----------



## tbp82

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> At house shows the boys are back to Seth and Roman tagging together against Rowan and Harper and Dean has been facing Big E.....I'm sure that's a hint towards things to come


Big E has been in three ways with Ryback and Fandango not in matches with Dean and Seth/Roman faced Kofi/Big Show and bickering with Dean cost them the match with Seth taking the pins.


----------



## Deptford

AHHH I am to mail a birthday card zero to the bahamas zero!!!!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> AHHH I am to mail a birthday card zero to the bahamas zero!!!!!!


Who's the Bahamas Zero?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> You forgot about your boy and Piper already tsk and I'll PM you the rest.


Oh yeah, I forgot about that...

But really, even then I wouldn't want Seth to suck my dick. Mostly because I suffer a rare genetic defect found in certain men that means I don't really enjoy being on the receiving end of that process. Much prefer being the one who provides that service to others, personally.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about that...
> 
> But really, even then I wouldn't want Seth to suck my dick. Mostly because I suffer a rare genetic defect found in certain men that means I don't really enjoy being on the receiving end of that process. Much prefer being the one who provides that service to others, personally.


I found this to be relevant to your post


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yay! Or it could be a birthday card full of Roman gifs :dance


yeah the card i made (basically a pic of roman saying happy birthday with balloons and stuff :lol ) wont let me copy and paste in a message for some reason so i'll be sure to send you a few gifs tomorrow.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> I found this to be relevant to your post


What a perfect illustration of my motives. :yum:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Reservoir Angel said:


> When one so rarely gets things right, one must savour each correct prediction as if it were a fine wine and enjoy every moment and every part of it, as if it were an attractive and naked man. :yum:
> 
> Which brings us nicely back on topic, I feel.
> 
> You know, I'd honestly started losing hope in WWE's storytelling. So much of what they've been doing lately has reeked of bad writing, bad narrative focus, and just the air of 'not giving enough fucks about the story' so I'd just started thinking WWE was maybe incapable of telling a decent and truly engaging story.
> 
> Then the Shield's feels-ruining shenanigans began and I am left in genuine awe of how well it's being done. I think it was Wynter who suggested blowjobs for all those involved with the writing of this, and I'm in agreement. I'd gladly do that. God knows I've given more for less. But this really is just that well done, I absolutely love it.
> 
> And you're right, it does somewhat lessen the fear that the Shield was always just "Roman Reigns and the two dudes we need to make him ready to be our next big cash cow" but the amount of attention they've given to this and the amount they've let Seth and Dean absolutely shine in their own amazing ways really does put some hope into me that when this is all said and done the two of them will be taken care of by creative and actually given important things to do. God knows if any superstars in the locker room are deserving of high spots on any card, it's Seth and Dean.
> 
> But as I have raised hopes, it now falls to me in typically British style to bodyslam them down again with one simple fact: WWE have a track record of fucking up the ascension of promising young talent. A horrible track record that unfortunately must be at least acknowledged.
> 
> They may be on top of the damn world right now, but WWE can always fuck them. And it can fuck them hard, and often with little to no reasoning beyond the irrational whim of a lunatic.


Gloat away, Angel :lol

I know WWE can mess this whole thing up at any point, but we will always have this gloriosity to remember, so I'm not going to quibble.



rakija said:


> Spoiler: Video from last night's Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5IjbTQ3760
> While I don't want them to breakup, I'm really excited to see Dean vs. Seth.





Spoiler: SD video











The boys fighting. Seth still being so good but kinda letting off all the pent-up steam now. Dean being pissed as heck. Roman just trying to protect his man and get things under control.

I need this segment ASAP. I need Seth and Dean tearing each other to pieces again.



CINDEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



psycho bunny said:


> Yeah he have to become as boring and monotone 8*D
> 
> Just kidding girl, how do you know how he will win things in the future? He is green and he has proven that he can improve in only a short amount of time. Look at how his cousin started fpalm it takes years for a character to develop, so this won't be the best we have seen from Roman. Rome hasn't been build in a day too you know.


I see what you did there :lol



tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> got two rounds of some great loving coming up
> 
> alllll dat angry sex
> alllll dat make up sex
> 
> 
> 
> #iamacomedian
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao





Spoiler: spoiler



You so know the Ambrollins fic writers have been all over that since Monday :lol





I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i seem to remember reading that you have to wear a sheep mask to be in raven's flock that's why i didn't ask to join.


I thought beards were required  I haven't got one, I'm afraid.

:dance I can be in your flock, Raven?

Dang, now I need to prepare something appropriate for Zero!!!! How about a little teaser..



Spoiler: Happy Birthday Zero


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> yeah the card i made (basically a pic of roman saying happy birthday with balloons and stuff :lol ) wont let me copy and paste in a message for some reason so i'll be sure to send you a few gifs tomorrow.


Sounds perfect to me :cheer



JacqSparrow said:


> Dang, now I need to prepare something appropriate for Zero!!!! How about a little teaser..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Happy Birthday Zero


Oh for me? You shouldn't have!! Just put a bright blue bow on it and nothing else


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh for me? You shouldn't have!! Just put a bright blue bow on it and nothing else


I'm gonna go stalk the llama area at the nearest zoo...maybe I can capture something...or someone. *whistle*

A few somethings for me and Angel to enjoy:


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> I'm gonna go stalk the llama area at the nearest zoo...maybe I can capture something...or someone. *whistle*
> 
> A few somethings for me and Angel to enjoy:


What, I'll take him too :agree: My present needs a toy


----------



## truelove

SubZero3:16 said:


> Hmm, deal. (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> Well Seth's bi tho so he could actually suck your dick one day. Just sayin :draper2


Rollins is straight, he's had a gf longer than I've been single I believe unless its longer than 5 years


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> What, I'll take him too :agree: My present needs a toy


Fine, you get a free pass  But we want him back after.


----------



## SubZero3:16

truelove said:


> Rollins is straight, he's had a gf longer than I've been single I believe unless its longer than 5 years


Bisexual definition: attracted to both sexes. What's your point?


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> Fine, you get a free pass  But we want him back after.


Well um that would be up to Roman not me…. so um maybe you could get a new one or something? :draper2


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well um that would be up to Roman not me…. so um maybe you could get a new one or something? :draper2


Well then, I'll just have to steal him back


----------



## Wynter

Tried to make Zero something in photoshop...was quickly reminded how much I suck at it :lmao

Expect something shitty, but from the heart Zero!!! 

(And watch Cali slay us all with some sexy ass art :side


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Tried to make Zero something in photoshop...was quickly reminded how much I suck at it :lmao
> 
> Expect something shitty, but from the heart Zero!!!
> 
> (And watch Cali slay us all with some sexy ass art :side


As long you're giving it to me, I'll take it


----------



## Telos

Rewatching Raw... This isn't just hindsight either, but I remember the look on Seth's face when Dean was approaching the corner. He was pissed, and I wondered what would happen. Then the camera angle changed and again, Seth is fuming. And then the classic "looking up from the side of the ring" angle where so many walk-away-from-the-tag moments happen, and at that moment my heart dropped because I KNEW what was next. Oh shit he's going to refuse the tag....OH SHIT WTF

Basically like that, lol

Edit: It's Zero's birthday? Word! Happy Birthday girl!


----------



## truelove

SubZero3:16 said:


> Bisexual definition: attracted to both sexes. What's your point?


my point is how do you know he goes both ways?! im a guy and find all three members attractive but I'd never touch another man that way


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> Rewatching Raw... This isn't just hindsight either, but I remember the look on Seth's face when Dean was approaching the corner. He was pissed, and I wondered what would happen. Then the camera angle changed and again, Seth is fuming. And then the classic "looking up from the side of the ring" angle where so many walk-away-from-the-tag moments happen, and at that moment my heart dropped because I KNEW what was next. Oh shit he's going to refuse the tag....OH SHIT WTF
> 
> Basically like that, lol
> 
> Edit: It's Zero's birthday? Word! Happy Birthday girl!


For me, I realized the moment was coming when Seth wasn't being hyper and reaching out for the tag like he normally does when one of the team is in trouble.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> Rewatching Raw... This isn't just hindsight either, but I remember the look on Seth's face when Dean was approaching the corner. He was pissed, and I wondered what would happen. Then the camera angle changed and again, Seth is fuming. And then the classic "looking up from the side of the ring" angle where so many walk-away-from-the-tag moments happen, and at that moment my heart dropped because I KNEW what was next. Oh shit he's going to refuse the tag....OH SHIT WTF
> 
> Basically like that, lol
> 
> Edit: It's Zero's birthday? Word! Happy Birthday girl!


Well you're an hour early but thank you <3



truelove said:


> my point is how do you know he goes both ways?! im a guy and find all three members attractive but I'd never touch another man that way


Well we aren't talking about you and your preferences now are we?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tbp82 said:


> Big E has been in three ways with Ryback and Fandango not in matches with Dean and Seth/Roman faced Kofi/Big Show and bickering with Dean cost them the match with Seth taking the pins.





Thanks for furthering my point. Roman and Seth are still tagging...if they were thinking of breaking up the shield I'm sure Roman, and Seth too, would be having some singles matches at the house shows before hand.


----------



## truelove

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well you're an hour early but thank you <3
> 
> 
> 
> Well we aren't talking about you and your preferences now are we?


no no no just didnt think seth would hop both ships :dance


----------



## What A Maneuver

Happy early birthday Subzero! I'm throwing it out there early since I'll hardly be on tomorrow (it's my mom's birthday as well )


----------



## midnightmischief

Happy Birthday Zero.

Only just getting to know you (and everyone else) but I know you will appreciate this and take good care of him



















annnnnd I did find a great shot of 'the man' (obviously photoshopped) where items had been removed but probably too risky for the moderators on this forum lol - will just leave that one up to your imagination.

:woolcock:woolcock8*D8*D:hmm::hmm::shaq2


----------



## tbp82

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Thanks for furthering my point. Roman and Seth are still tagging...if they were thinking of breaking up the shield I'm sure Roman, and Seth too, would be having some singles matches at the house shows before hand.


I'm pretty sure those house show angles are just to keep with the current TV angles. The official breakup is coming I think either this monday or next.


----------



## LJ1

I'm a fan of all three men and think they all have bright futures in the WWE, but fear they are rushing this break up angle just to have a match WM.


----------



## Joshi Judas

They've gone as far as they could though I think. Bray is locked with Cena, so they can't face the Wyatts again and any other team just won't do, so they must face each other. Mania is usually the culmination of long storylines so if The Shield ends, Mania is as good a place as any.


*EDIT:* Happy Birthday Zero!! I can't even imagine what you'll be doing to entertain yourself today :banderas Have fun!!

I'll try finding some memes or gifs when I get back from work.


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> It's my bitch birthday tomorrow?!!!
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> Shiiiiit, we gotta turn this board out tomorrow for our girl, guys! :
> 
> 
> 
> Give me some more liberties and I just may make this your best birthday yet, Zero
> :cool2


I already have a gift ready for zero. It's not midnight for me yet, but it probably is in Barbados. :hmm:


----------



## Joshi Judas

:suarez1 Just realised Shield have lost 2 matches against the Wyatts but Rollins hasn't been pinned :torres

Who woulda thought that would happen :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

That's an interesting observation. :hmm:

Rollins marks: 1
Everyone else: 0


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah I was almost certain Rollins would eat the pin at EC or even both times :lol Well he did get killed at EC so there's that :side:

But anyway for their handling of this, a salute to WWE and of course the six men, Metal Gear style.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Just popping into the thread to say Happy Birthday to Zero!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer

Now I'm going to post my go-to birthday pic for the lols and sheer joy on his face










Look at him Zero, he's really happy that today's your day :lmao

Seriously, have a great day girl! 

He's a crap ton of bromance gifs as my gift to you 


























































Of course we also have some time for a little bit of light filth/ogling/certain questioning imagery 



















































































Ummm, I losing track of what this is about (arms for days)

..... :lmao

Happy Birthday girl!












(ps probably not enough roman, i need to fix that)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Damn that's quite the bundle! :0

I'll just give my one present and leave it at that.










Happy birthday Zer- DEAN YOU LITTLE SHIT STOP FINGERING THE CAKE!!!


----------



## Joshi Judas

That's amazing Caly kada kada


----------



## CALΔMITY

Quoth the Raven said:


> That's amazing Caly kada kada


Thanks! I was so proud of it when I finished it earlier in the day, but it wouldn't have been proper to show it off when it wasn't officially her birthday yet. Now I can get back to drawing PORN!


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> :suarez1 Just realised Shield have lost 2 matches against the Wyatts but Rollins hasn't been pinned :torres
> 
> Who woulda thought that would happen :lol


And he looked darn good both times to boot.



Calahart said:


> I'll just give my one present and leave it at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Zer- DEAN YOU LITTLE SHIT STOP FINGERING THE CAKE!!!


EEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Between you and tylermoxreigns, I suddenly feel like my gift is so small :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Well, drawing is really the only kind of gift giving that I have especially over the internet. I'm sure Zero will love whatever we give her.


----------



## Wynter

As predicted, Cali came to shit on us all with a beautiful ass drawing 
Seriously Cali, that picture is :lenny

Awesome job (Y)



It's not much Zero but here ya go 

*clears throat*




HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY BITCH ZERO!!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer 
IT’S OUR TOP HOE/OFFICIAL CORRUPTER'S SPECIAL DAY YA’LL!!!!!



















And because I’m such a wonderful friend…I have Seth….occupied :side: for the whole day.
So you can get your boo loving on with Roman without worrying about Rollins crazy ass :.
Speaking of a certain delicious Samoan, let’s bask in this man’s sexiness real quick:



















































I made sure Roman was nice and riled up for you, so you may want to prepare yourself
....…and maybe dat anus too…..:side: he’s really pumped up and looking to destroy you today :cool2











I expect Roman to look like this once you done with him girl, NO EXCUSES!!!











In all seriousness, I hope you enjoy your day boo and it’s full of love and laughter 
May you celebrate many, many more, joy filled birthdays  


HAPPY BITHDAY WHORE!!!! 


P.S.Pastor Bray sends his love and best wishes too :


Oh yeah, here's my sucky ass birthday card for ya 



Spoiler: BIRTHDAY CARD(I SUCK AT PHOTOSHOP LOL)















And remember girl, tonight, there’s no such thing as an alcohol limit and livers are overrated


----------



## CALΔMITY

I wasn't trying to outdo anyone! :lmao

The way I originally envisioned the end result in my head was much simpler. More of a doodle, actually, but then I saw some tumblr post on how someone adjusts their brush settings in Sai and I wound up experimenting. Before I knew it I came up with this.

Damn these pics y'all are posting.









My birthday is this month too. Y'all had better have plenty of sexy Dean ready for me.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Happy birthday Zero, hope you have a great day :cheer










I will let you touch Dean today, but you better give him back afterwards :side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

What A Maneuver said:


> Happy early birthday Subzero! I'm throwing it out there early since I'll hardly be on tomorrow (it's my mom's birthday as well )


Thank you Wammy!!!! :dance Can I call you Wammy? Imma call you Wammy.



midnightmischief said:


> Happy Birthday Zero.
> 
> Only just getting to know you (and everyone else) but I know you will appreciate this and take good care of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annnnnd I did find a great shot of 'the man' (obviously photoshopped) where items had been removed but probably too risky for the moderators on this forum lol - will just leave that one up to your imagination.
> 
> :woolcock:woolcock8*D8*D:hmm::hmm::shaq2


Mine!!








Thank you boo. I promise I'll take good care of it :angel

Girl, PM me that nsfw pic (Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Girl, PM me that nsfw pic (Y)


Are you sure? It's CMbrose. Not your most favorite ship.


----------



## Wynter

Your avi is so distracting Cali!

I was just bobbin my head along with his white ass :lmao

Boy know he can't dance. But it's real cute though


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Your avi is so distracting Cali!
> 
> I was just bobbin my head along with his white ass :lmao
> 
> Boy know he can't dance. But it's real cute though











YOU KIDDING???



















HE IS THE LORD OF DANCE YOU SHUT YOUR MOUTH


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Just popping into the thread to say Happy Birthday to Zero!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer
> 
> Now I'm going to post my go-to birthday pic for the lols and sheer joy on his face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at him Zero, he's really happy that today's your day :lmao
> 
> Seriously, have a great day girl!
> 
> He's a crap ton of bromance gifs as my gift to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we also have some time for a little bit of light filth/ogling/certain questioning imagery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, I losing track of what this is about (arms for days)
> 
> ..... :lmao
> 
> Happy Birthday girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ps probably not enough roman, i need to fix that)


Brain overload!!!! What's that Dean is having a private party for just me and him? The question now becomes what shouldn't I wear :hmm:

Ambreigns, Ambrolleigns, Rolleigns !!!









Oh lawd!!!! The mighty Ambooty. I understand why you couldn't wrap it girl, there's no box big enough to contain all dat ass :yum::yum:

Dean rubbing himself all across Seth's mouth will never not be a favourite gif of mine, although Roman doesn't look amused tho. Learn to share Roman! It's the reason why you two can't stop bickering :lol

Oh my Sethie you didn't have to bust it open quite like that but I do appreciate the view and the way how Roman can't keep his tongue in his mouth I bet he does too.

*Runs hand up and down Dean's arm* Do I have to give it back? I mean he can get along just fine without his arms right?

I got a kiss from Dean Ambrose. My life is complete.











Calahart said:


> Damn that's quite the bundle! :0
> 
> I'll just give my one present and leave it at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Zer- DEAN YOU LITTLE SHIT STOP FINGERING THE CAKE!!!


 CALIIIIIIII!!!!!!!  You've done undone yourself girl. It's perfect! I love it.









Oh Seth I do appreciate your efforts but Dean's gonna Dean. C'mere Dean and I'll clean up that messy finger for you :yum:


----------



## CALΔMITY

_Ambooty_ :banderas

Seth went out of his way to make it a chocolate cake and everything. Now it's got the Dean cooties in it.

Also...messaged you the pic. :argh:


----------



## Wynter

I saw Cindel had posted and ran my ass into this thread so fast :lmao
I just knew she was going to write something awesome :mark:
And it looks like she did _not_ disappoint :lol

Is that a little fanficiton I see for Zero???

Love Cindel so much :lmao


EDIT: omg I saw the words nipples, pussy and breasts, lord Jesus :lmao
I was not prepared!!!


----------



## JacqSparrow

Here's my gift for you, Zero! Disclaimer: I really haven't done this in a while and I came up with this in like half an hour, so I hope you like it!



Spoiler: Birthday crackfic for Zero



Three pairs of eyes—one dark, one blue, and one indescribable but piercing, opened at the same time.

“Where am I?” Dean Ambrose mumbled.

“Don’t ask me,” Seth Rollins replied, sounding just as bleary.

“It’s all your fault,” Roman Reigns grumbled.

“Oh, it’s MY fault again?!” Dean retorted.

“Everything is!”

Seth tried to throw his arms up in exasperation and walk away again, but he realized he couldn’t move. As his eyes adjusted to the lack of light, he saw by the shadows that none of them would be doing so. 

Because they were trapped in some kind of big box. He could discern slight crinkles in the cardboard, as if something had been jammed into it unceremoniously (them, obviously). Small holes were drilled into the sides, which explained why they were still alive.

“Zip it! Guys! We’ve been kidnapped!”

His two comrades stared at him, not comprehending his words, as Seth tried to wiggle.

“Stop bumping into me!” Dean cried. Seth rolled his eyes.

Roman was the first to get his bearings. “How did we get kidnapped?”

“I don’t know everything!” Seth snapped. “What do you all remember?”

“I was moping at the llama area at the zoo,” Roman admitted.

“And I followed him to prove that the Wyatts wear camel masks,” Dean added.

“And I bought cupcakes,” Seth finished. “I hope our captors didn’t take them away.”

They heard footsteps outside just then, followed by what sounded like something kicking its way up the side of their box. As they watched, the top was cut open by unseen hands, and sunlight streamed in, followed by a smaller box that hit Seth on the head. 

“My cupcakes!”

Dean suddenly started to laugh, pointing at Roman on Seth’s other side. Seth turned his head, and gasped.

There was a bright blue bow tangled in his best friend’s long locks. He also did not appear to be wearing anything above the waist. 

“What are you laughing at?” Roman growled. “You have a collar around your neck!”

Dean touched his neck, and indeed he did. It was leather. “Oh yeah…Well, you’re chained to Seth too!”

Both Seth and Roman looked down at their wrists, which were bound by cuffs. Realization began to dawn on Seth as he looked down at the box of cupcakes. There was a message scrawled on the box.

Happy Birthday, Subzero3:16. Cupcakes from the Shield, delivered by the Shield.



Also, more pics!!


----------



## Fargerov

and i thought the women of wrestling section was weird


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Fargerov said:


> and i thought the women of wrestling section was weird


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Wynter

omg Sparrow your fanfic!! :lmao

That was so perfect and lovely :lol

I swear there's nothing like this thread and us Shield peoples :cool2


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Well, drawing is really the only kind of gift giving that I have especially over the internet. *I'm sure Zero will love whatever we give her. *


:agree:




Quoth the Raven said:


> *EDIT:* Happy Birthday Zero!! I can't even imagine what you'll be doing to entertain yourself today :banderas Have fun!!
> 
> I'll try finding some memes or gifs when I get back from work.


Probably going to play in that new makeup I ordered and do some writing. In other words a perfect day. I'm on vacation for the rest of the week :



WynterWarm12 said:


> As predicted, Cali came to shit on us all with a beautiful ass drawing
> Seriously Cali, that picture is :lenny
> 
> Awesome job (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> It's not much Zero but here ya go
> 
> *clears throat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY BITCH ZERO!!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer
> IT’S OUR TOP HOE/OFFICIAL CORRUPTER'S SPECIAL DAY YA’LL!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because I’m such a wonderful friend…I have Seth….occupied :side: for the whole day.
> So you can get your boo loving on with Roman without worrying about Rollins crazy ass :.
> Speaking of a certain delicious Samoan, let’s bask in this man’s sexiness real quick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made sure Roman was nice and riled up for you, so you may want to prepare yourself
> ....…and maybe dat anus too…..:side: he’s really pumped up and looking to destroy you today :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect Roman to look like this once you done with him girl, NO EXCUSES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, I hope you enjoy your day boo and it’s full of love and laughter
> May you celebrate many, many more, joy filled birthdays
> 
> 
> HAPPY BITHDAY WHORE!!!!
> 
> 
> P.S.Pastor Bray sends his love and best wishes too :
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, here's my sucky ass birthday card for ya
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIRTHDAY CARD(I SUCK AT PHOTOSHOP LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And remember girl, tonight, there’s no such thing as an alcohol limit and livers are overrated


Wynter, my partner in crime, what you doing posting those gifs showing these basic hoes what we do to get the boys to come to our yard? :lol

Oh I know it must just pain you to have to take care of Seth while Roman is busy. What a noble and honorable sacrifice. That's how you know your true friends.
Imma tell you guys now, dat Samoan ain't gonna make it to Raw on Monday. He gonna be like this.








Not sorry! 

Loved your card wynter. It's exactly what I need. :agree:

Liver? What's that? 




Calahart said:


> My birthday is this month too. Y'all had better have plenty of sexy Dean ready for me.


March borns FTW!!!!! You know who else is born in March? The Undertaker. Look at all the other basic months be jealous now :lol



psycho bunny said:


> Happy birthday Zero, hope you have a great day :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will let you touch Dean today, but you better give him back afterwards :side:



* Gropes Dean all in front of Bunny* What's that Dean, you want me to read to you some of my fanfics? Oooo you naughty boy. Now whatever am I going to do with you :cool2


----------



## CALΔMITY

DEM FANFICS :mark:




Fargerov said:


> and i thought the women of wrestling section was weird















SubZero3:16 said:


> March borns FTW!!!!! You know who else is born in March? The Undertaker. Look at all the other basic months be jealous now :lol


March borns SUPERIOR RACE!


----------



## Fargerov

this is a lot more funny to read though. keep it up (Y)


----------



## Joshi Judas

Holy fuck what did I just read :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Fargerov said:


> this is a lot more funny to read though. keep it up (Y)


OKAY


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> Here's my gift for you, Zero! Disclaimer: I really haven't done this in a while and I came up with this in like half an hour, so I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Birthday crackfic for Zero
> 
> 
> 
> Three pairs of eyes—one dark, one blue, and one indescribable but piercing, opened at the same time.
> 
> “Where am I?” Dean Ambrose mumbled.
> 
> “Don’t ask me,” Seth Rollins replied, sounding just as bleary.
> 
> “It’s all your fault,” Roman Reigns grumbled.
> 
> “Oh, it’s MY fault again?!” Dean retorted.
> 
> “Everything is!”
> 
> Seth tried to throw his arms up in exasperation and walk away again, but he realized he couldn’t move. As his eyes adjusted to the lack of light, he saw by the shadows that none of them would be doing so.
> 
> Because they were trapped in some kind of big box. He could discern slight crinkles in the cardboard, as if something had been jammed into it unceremoniously (them, obviously). Small holes were drilled into the sides, which explained why they were still alive.
> 
> “Zip it! Guys! We’ve been kidnapped!”
> 
> His two comrades stared at him, not comprehending his words, as Seth tried to wiggle.
> 
> “Stop bumping into me!” Dean cried. Seth rolled his eyes.
> 
> Roman was the first to get his bearings. “How did we get kidnapped?”
> 
> “I don’t know everything!” Seth snapped. “What do you all remember?”
> 
> “I was moping at the llama area at the zoo,” Roman admitted.
> 
> “And I followed him to prove that the Wyatts wear camel masks,” Dean added.
> 
> “And I bought cupcakes,” Seth finished. “I hope our captors didn’t take them away.”
> 
> They heard footsteps outside just then, followed by what sounded like something kicking its way up the side of their box. As they watched, the top was cut open by unseen hands, and sunlight streamed in, followed by a smaller box that hit Seth on the head.
> 
> “My cupcakes!”
> 
> Dean suddenly started to laugh, pointing at Roman on Seth’s other side. Seth turned his head, and gasped.
> 
> There was a bright blue bow tangled in his best friend’s long locks. He also did not appear to be wearing anything above the waist.
> 
> “What are you laughing at?” Roman growled. “You have a collar around your neck!”
> 
> Dean touched his neck, and indeed he did. It was leather. “Oh yeah…Well, you’re chained to Seth too!”
> 
> Both Seth and Roman looked down at their wrists, which were bound by cuffs. Realization began to dawn on Seth as he looked down at the box of cupcakes. There was a message scrawled on the box.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Subzero3:16. Cupcakes from the Shield, delivered by the Shield.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, more pics!!


LOVEDDDDDDD the story!!!! Bickering Shield is the best! I loved how Seth was worried about his cupcakes :lol Oh laws Dean in a collar :yum: You guys have officially spoilt me!!

Dean and Seth in that last gif, stop looking at me like that!!











Thank you guys so much for all of these birthday wishes. You guys have really outdone yourselves.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I know Ney wanted to do something for you too. :hmm: I just dunno what it is quite yet. She couldn't decide what to do when we were chattin this morning.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> OKAY


BEST. SETH GIF. EVER.


----------



## Lariatoh!

psycho bunny said:


> How did he not do nothing? He played the part of the douchy heel so good :banderas.


He is a master on the mic and yet on the main roster he hasn't delivered anything of note on the mic. Seth spoke three times as long in that segment. I want some Ambrose gold but it never gets delivered. Douche heel or not, I want those godly promos.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Probably going to play in that new makeup I ordered and do some writing. In other words a perfect day. I'm on vacation for the rest of the week :
> 
> * Gropes Dean all in front of Bunny* What's that Dean, you want me to read to you some of my fanfics? Oooo you naughty boy. Now whatever am I going to do with you :cool2


You lucky girl you. 




SubZero3:16 said:


> LOVEDDDDDDD the story!!!! Bickering Shield is the best! I loved how Seth was worried about his cupcakes :lol Oh laws Dean in a collar :yum: You guys have officially spoilt me!!
> 
> Dean and Seth in that last gif, stop looking at me like that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys so much for all of these birthday wishes. You guys have really outdone yourselves.


Nothing but the best for you Zero! Glad you liked it! 

And to add to all this, looks like we're getting to 700 pages by celebrating your birthday, woot!



psycho bunny said:


> *starts looking for tranquilizer gun,handgloves and shovel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol joking girl have a nice day


It's ok, Bunny-it's only 24 hours ;-) Zero will keep him nice and safe...kinda.

DAMMIT CINDEL. I was turning so red from that post, I couldn't finish :lol

Caly's next!!! :cheer :dance

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Caly's next!!! :cheer :dance












17 MORE DAYS


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> You lucky girl you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but the best for you Zero! Glad you liked it!
> 
> And to add to all this, looks like we're getting to 700 pages by celebrating your birthday, woot!
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok, Bunny-it's only 24 hours ;-) Zero will keep him nice and safe...kinda.
> 
> DAMMIT CINDEL. I was turning so red from that post, I couldn't finish :lol
> 
> Caly's next!!! :cheer :dance
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He better still function after she's done with him :side:

OMG 700 pages


----------



## Wynter

This thread is so awesome : like a big happy family full of hoes and whores!


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> This thread is so awesome : like a big happy family full of hoes and whores!


This thread gets approval from another March born.


----------



## CALΔMITY

March is just THAT awesome.


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Cindel how you gonna come up in here and slay a bitch on her birthday tho?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why you are the damn queen *bows down*















Calahart said:


> 17 MORE DAYS


----------



## Wynter

...God I can't wait to see the fanfiction Cindel comes up for Dean for your birthday Cali :lol


----------



## DareDevil

AWW, I am so late to the party, well :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb *SUBZERO!!!*


----------



## CALΔMITY

cindel25 said:


>





WynterWarm12 said:


> ...God I can't wait to see the fanfiction Cindel comes up for Dean for your birthday Cali :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> ...God I can't wait to see the fanfiction Cindel comes up for Dean for your birthday Cali :lol


This sounds like a challenge :hmm:



DareDevil said:


> AWW, I am so late to the party, well :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb *SUBZERO!!!*


Thank you my dear *smooches*


----------



## DareDevil

Man, I don't even know if we're still going to have these threads when my b-day comes. Zero,Caly, anyone else that has a birthday coming up. enjoy this.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DareDevil said:


> Man, I don't even know if we're still going to have these threads when my b-day comes. Zero,Caly, anyone else that has a birthday coming up. enjoy this.


God I hope the shield manages to stick together past my birthday. I WANT TO CELEBRATE IN HEEEERE!



SubZero3:16 said:


> This sounds like a challenge :hmm:


Oh lordy.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> God I hope the shield manages to stick together past my birthday. I WANT TO CELEBRATE IN HEEEERE!
> 
> 
> Oh lordy.


If they manage to stick together past my birthday, that would mean 2 years of Shield because my birthday is in October, 1 month before November.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> This thread is so awesome : like a big happy family full of hoes and whores!


At least I'm not a hoe like all of you 8*D

Love yall!!


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> At least I'm not a hoe like all of you 8*D
> 
> Love yall!!


So you're not part of the family?  But, you're still my sis bunny.


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> At least I'm not a hoe like all of you 8*D


You can't fool me, gurl.


----------



## Wynter

psycho bunny said:


> *At least I'm not a hoe like all of you *8*D
> 
> Love yall!!












I had to walk away from that bold faced lie real quick.

You funny Bunny when you're delusional :


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> 17 MORE DAYS


:hmm: Let's see what kind of crack I can come up with in 17 days...

I'll leave the slaying and slashy goodness to Zero and QUEEN CINDEL.











WynterWarm12 said:


> This thread is so awesome : like a big happy family full of hoes and whores!














Calahart said:


> God I hope the shield manages to stick together past my birthday. I WANT TO CELEBRATE IN HEEEERE!
> 
> 
> Oh lordy.


They better make it til then!!!!



DareDevil said:


> If they manage to stick together past my birthday, that would mean 2 years of Shield because my birthday is in October, 1 month before November.


OCTOBER-BORNS UNITE! Sadly, I don't think they'll make it to our month, Vicky  



psycho bunny said:


> At least I'm not a hoe like all of you 8*D
> 
> Love yall!!












Keep telling yourself that, hun 



Calahart said:


> You can't fool me, gurl.


That gif (Y)


----------



## Jericho Addict

Not sure if thread or tumblr :vince4


----------



## Wynter

Jericho Addict said:


> Not sure if thread or tumblr :vince4


It's both boo :lol

That's why this is the best thread on the site.
We have/had plenty serious and sometimes heated discussions about wrestling; mostly after Raw/Smackdown/PPV.

But when it's all said and done, we have our fun and have no problem being shameless whores and thirsty bitches :

We're a very nice and welcoming group though .
You will enjoy yourself here as long as you're not an asshole :lol
Or a prude/innocent minded....you will get ruined in here :side:


----------



## What A Maneuver

SubZero3:16 said:


> Thank you Wammy!!!! :dance Can I call you Wammy? Imma call you Wammy


You're welcome. And you can most certainly call me Wammy : I gots me a forum nickname. Woop woop. :cheer



Calahart said:


> March borns SUPERIOR RACE!


Hell yeah, March 16th here baby!


----------



## Jericho Addict

WynterWarm12 said:


> It's both boo :lol
> 
> That's why this is the best thread on the site.
> We have/had plenty serious and sometimes heated discussions about wrestling; mostly after Raw/Smackdown/PPV.
> 
> But when it's all said and done, we have our fun and have no problem being shameless whores and thirsty bitches :
> 
> We're a very nice and welcoming group though .
> You will enjoy yourself here as long as you're not an asshole :lol
> Or a prude/innocent minded....you will get ruined in here :side:


:cena6


----------



## cindel25

psycho bunny said:


> At least I'm not a hoe like all of you 8*D


----------



## DareDevil

JacqSparrow said:


> OCTOBER-BORNS UNITE! Sadly, I don't think they'll make it to our month, Vicky


You're BDAY is in October too?? :dance :dance .....day:side:

Still shaking my head at bunny denying her family :no:


----------



## JacqSparrow

DareDevil said:


> You're BDAY is in October too?? :dance :dance .....day:side:
> 
> Still shaking my head at bunny denying her family :no:


:cheer :cheer on the 15th 

She won't deny it for long


----------



## DareDevil

JacqSparrow said:


> :cheer :cheer on *the 15th *
> 
> She won't deny it for long


10 DAYS AFTER MINE!! :mark:

Yeah, Bunny, I'm watching you  you don't want me to report you to her Majesty Cindel, do you?

Edit: Never mind, she noticed right away,...you see she knows when something's wrong. she senses it.


----------



## JacqSparrow

DareDevil said:


> 10 DAYS AFTER MINE!! :mark:
> 
> Yeah, Bunny, I'm watching you  you don't want me to report you to her Majesty Cindel, do you?
> 
> Edit: Never mind, she noticed right away,...you see she knows when something's wrong. she senses it.


:mark: :mark: This is so cool!

:lol That Cindel knows to watch her kingdom for disobedient subjects


----------



## Shepard

Easy now ladies. Keep the fanfics to tumblr please. Or at least places here that aren't public.


----------



## cindel25

Shepard said:


> Easy now ladies. Keep the fanfics to tumblr please. Or at least places here that aren't public.


Noted. You didn't have to delete the post. You could have edited it or at least send me a quick PM and I would have remove it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Your fic was just so extreme that Shep didn't know what to do with himself. Naturally he panicked and just took the easy route out and hit delete. :lol


----------



## cindel25

Calahart said:


> Your fic was just so extreme that Shep didn't know what to do with himself. Naturally he panicked and just took the easy route out and hit delete. :lol


So how come the ladies on this forum DO NOT HAVE A MEN OF WRESTLING section again? I'll wait.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Aww, Cindel...  I hope you kept a copy for yourself.


----------



## cindel25

JacqSparrow said:


> Aww, Cindel...  I hope you kept a copy for yourself.


When I get home, I'll repost it with pictures only. It is after all Zero birthday. :


----------



## JacqSparrow

cindel25 said:


> When I get home, I'll repost it with pictures only. It is after all Zero birthday. :


(Y) You can always PM the full version to her


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Calahart said:


> OKAY


Okay, he _has_ to just be doing this on purpose specifically to tease me, now. There is no other explanation.

I get it, Seth! You're sexy with an impressive dick, now get your arse here so I can do what we both want to happen!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I'm part of the family for sure :. But in my country we have a diffrent definition to a whore that's into you know.. the kinky stuff :lol. Don't know if that's in english too *try to cover up handcuffs and whips*.

The queen wrote a fanfic and I missed it?


----------



## Green Light

Thanks Shep, you're doing good work :favre4

How about that Seth Rollins eh? :lelbron


----------



## DareDevil

Green Light said:


> *Thanks Shep, you're doing good work* :favre4
> 
> How about that Seth Rollins eh? :lelbron


Green Light..how dare you? I thought you were cool I defended you.

Oh, yes..Seth. :ex:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Green Light said:


> Thanks Shep, you're doing good work :favre4
> 
> How about that Seth Rollins eh? :lelbron


Did somebody say SETH ROLLINS?


----------



## cindel25

Green Light said:


> Thanks Shep, you're doing good work :favre4
> 
> How about that Seth Rollins eh? :lelbron












Now about Sethie, I want him to *CENSOR* and put his *CENSOR* so that Roman can *CENSOR*. 




psycho bunny said:


> I'm part of the family for sure :. But in my country we have a diffrent definition to a whore that's into you know.. the kinky stuff :lol. Don't know if that's in english too *try to cover up handcuffs and whips*.
> 
> The queen wrote a fanfic and I missed it?


Different definition huh? 










It was short paragraph for Zero but that's ok.


----------



## Green Light

DareDevil said:


> Green Light..how dare you? I thought you were cool I defended you.
> 
> Oh, yes..Seth. :ex:


DTA Daredevil, DTA :austin


----------



## Set For Seth

Calahart said:


> Did somebody say SETH ROLLINS?





Calahart said:


> OKAY
















































​


----------



## Callisto

The last few pages of this thread :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


I hope to god these brothers venture through this thread and stumble upon that. Lordy, life would be given from the priceless reactions alone.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Set For Seth said:


>


Probably says a lot about me that my first thought here was "well that's disappointingly premature."


----------



## SubZero3:16

What A Maneuver said:


> You're welcome. And you can most certainly call me Wammy : I gots me a forum nickname. Woop woop. :cheer
> 
> 
> Hell yeah, March 16th here baby!


March stay slaying :cheer



cindel25 said:


> So how come the ladies on this forum DO NOT HAVE A MEN OF WRESTLING section again? I'll wait.


Because men hate being objectified and it makes them feel funny so they come up with all sorts of ludicrous reasons why they can't be a section but they are all just excuses to hide the truth.

Where's Clique? He understands us and our ways.



Reservoir Angel said:


> Probably says a lot about me that my first thought here was "well that's disappointingly premature."


Yes it does *judging* :lol My first thought was, who the hell would design a tap like that. You would spend just as much time cleaning it after you get your grimy hands all over it to get to work.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Because men hate being objectified and it makes them feel funny so they come up with all sorts of ludicrous reasons why they can't be a section but they are all just excuses to hide the truth.
> 
> Where's Clique? He understands us and our ways.


It's a terrible double-standard. The Divas of the roster are apparently fair game to shamelessly objectify in any way but when those of the penis-loving persuasions try to get in on the act with people who we find appealing, suddenly that's weird and creepy.

It's the whole "wearing the opposite genders' underwear" thing all over again. :side:



> Yes it does *judging* :lol My first thought was, who the hell would design a tap like that. You would spend just as much time cleaning it after you get your grimy hands all over it to get to work.


Wherever that tap is must spend a fortune on handsoap because of immature people just constantly doing what that gif did for the sake of laughing at it. So wasteful.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> It's a terrible double-standard. The Divas of the roster are apparently fair game to shamelessly objectify in any way but when those of the penis-loving persuasions try to get in on the act with people who we find appealing, suddenly that's weird and creepy.
> 
> It's the whole "wearing the opposite genders' underwear" thing all over again. :side:
> 
> 
> Wherever that tap is must spend a fortune on handsoap because of immature people just constantly doing what that gif did for the sake of laughing at it. So wasteful.


I totally agree with you about the double standard thing.


----------



## NeyNey

Spoiler: SubZy's B-Day Post



*SubZy!!! 
*









Yeah, I'm coming for you! Just stay there.
Have to take a breath...










*Happy Happy Happy Birthday Girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* 

Hope you have a nice day, sweet presents, an awesome night an the biggest celebration ever!!!
WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!










Here's a special Justice dance just for you. :agree:










And 'cause It's your special day, I'll even sing you a Birthday Song!

_Happy Birthdaay tooo yoouuu
Happyyy Birthdaayy~ tooooooooo youuuuuuuuuu~
Happy Birthday dear SubZy... HAPPY BIRTHDAAAY... TOOOO.... YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU~~~_










_~~~UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH!!!!!!!!!!!!_

No time for more, doll.








Sorry.

(Wanted to do more but fuck time and life... and lazyness. Ok, just lazyness. I suck.)


----------



## Set For Seth

Reservoir Angel said:


> Wherever that tap is must spend a fortune on handsoap because of immature people just constantly doing what that gif did for the sake of laughing at it. So wasteful.


y so srs :argh::argh::argh:

agree w. u bout the whole double standard thing. if a guy looks at big boobies then it's all fairplay he's just a man but if a girl/gay look at a bulge then it's ew ur invading his privacy and shit.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

cindel25 said:


> Now about Sethie, I want him to *CENSOR* and put his *CENSOR* so that Roman can *CENSOR*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different definition huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was short paragraph for Zero but that's ok.


The queen quoting me once again :banderas. My job for the day is done *now i can go to the house of pain and shove censor into someone's censor* with a smile on my face.

We really need to have a place of our own here,seriously.

And to the haters, chill here have some corgi's


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: SubZy's B-Day Post
> 
> 
> 
> *SubZy!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm coming for you! Just stay there.
> Have to take a breath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy Happy Happy Birthday Girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Hope you have a nice day, sweet presents, an awesome night an the biggest celebration ever!!!
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a special Justice dance just for you. :agree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 'cause It's your special day, I'll even sing you a Birthday Song!
> 
> _Happy Birthdaay tooo yoouuu
> Happyyy Birthdaayy~ tooooooooo youuuuuuuuuu~
> Happy Birthday dear SubZy... HAPPY BIRTHDAAAY... TOOOO.... YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU~~~_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _~~~UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> No time for more, doll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> (Wanted to do more but fuck time and life... and lazyness. Ok, just lazyness. I suck.)


Lord Jesus










These hoes gonna be the death of me.

Why have I not see that 'dancing' gif of Roman before?











I appreciate all of the hardwork you did putting those gifs together :agree:

I have officially been slayed, drawned and quartered…. never knew it could feel so good.

You guys









Okay enough of this mushiness :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Lord Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These hoes gonna be the death of me.
> 
> Why have I not see that 'dancing' gif of Roman before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate all of the hardwork you did putting those gifs together :agree:
> 
> I have officially been slayed, drawned and quartered…. never knew it could feel so good.
> 
> You guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay enough of this mushiness :lol


But it's fun being mushy once in a while


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> But it's fun being mushy once in a while


NO!! I'm hardcore. I tweeze my own eyebrows for goodness sake. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> NO!! I'm hardcore. I tweeze my own eyebrows for goodness sake. :lol


I wax mine :


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Pfft... women and their elaborate beauty regimes. *hides skin care products*


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Reservoir Angel said:


> Pfft... women and their elaborate beauty regimes. *hides skin care products*


Yeah well some men should really use them too though :lol.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: SubZy's B-Day Post
> 
> 
> 
> *SubZy!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm coming for you! Just stay there.
> Have to take a breath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy Happy Happy Birthday Girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Hope you have a nice day, sweet presents, an awesome night an the biggest celebration ever!!!
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a special Justice dance just for you. :agree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 'cause It's your special day, I'll even sing you a Birthday Song!
> 
> _Happy Birthdaay tooo yoouuu
> Happyyy Birthdaayy~ tooooooooo youuuuuuuuuu~
> Happy Birthday dear SubZy... HAPPY BIRTHDAAAY... TOOOO.... YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU~~~_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _~~~UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> No time for more, doll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> (Wanted to do more but fuck time and life... and lazyness. Ok, just lazyness. I suck.)


Holy fuck! :banderas

The justice dance... :banderas :banderas


Orgasm face Roman gets me every time. :lmao

These are great Ney!


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> I wax mine :


Okay, yeah I'm out :no:


----------



## NeyNey

SubZero3:16 said:


> Why have I not see that 'dancing' gif of Roman before?


'Cause... actually... I made it. 
All 6 of 'em. 










SMACKDOWN TOMORROW :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

NeyNey said:


> 'Cause... actually... I made it.
> All 6 of 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMACKDOWN TOMORROW :mark: :mark: :mark:


nice work (Y) Can't wait for tommorow either :mark:



SubZero3:16 said:


> Okay, yeah I'm out :no:


Dammit I made zero leave, I feel like such a troll today


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> 'Cause... actually... I made it.
> All 6 of 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMACKDOWN TOMORROW :mark: :mark: :mark:


You truly are awesome Ney Ney. :clap


----------



## Reservoir Angel

psycho bunny said:


> Dammit I made zero leave, I feel like such a troll today


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> You truly are awesome Ney Ney. :clap


I told her you'd love them. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> Dammit I made zero leave, I feel like such a troll today


Damn girl, calm down. I just went to get some ice cream :yum:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Damn girl, calm down. I just went to get some ice cream :yum:


I'd be crass enough to mention the phrase "oral fixation" here but coming from me that's a through-and-through example of the pot calling the kettle black if I ever did hear one.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Damn girl, calm down. I just went to get some ice cream :yum:


But i like to be overly dramatic, it's my specialty :saul. And now I'm in the mood for some ice cream too :side:



Reservoir Angel said:


> I'd be crass enough to mention the phrase "oral fixation" here but coming from me that's a through-and-through example of the pot calling the kettle black if I ever did hear one.


:lmao


----------



## DareDevil

well, I believe I tomorrow we shall get part six? hmmm, NAHHH!! LET'S MAKE THIS THREAD 1,000 PAGES!!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> well, I believe I tomorrow we shall get part six? hmmm, NAHHH!! LET'S MAKE THIS THREAD 1,000 PAGES!!


300 more pages :hmm: that should be doable I guess


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> 300 more pages :hmm: that should be doable I guess


I KNOW WE CAN DO IT! I believe in you guys.

This is my new goal in life.


----------



## Waffelz

Does The SHield actually get discussed in here, or is it just .gifs?


----------



## DareDevil

Waffelz said:


> Does The SHield actually get discussed in here, or is it just .gifs?


Yes..Why do you think is called The Shield thread then? I think SubZero already went over this. A few pages back.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Waffelz said:


> Does The SHield actually get discussed in here, or is it just .gifs?


We discuss shield every raw,sd and ppv the rest is just :yum:


----------



## cindel25

Did someone say ORAL? 




























I just realize I'm more in here than usual so I'm going to go shopping and I will see all you hoes tmw or maybe in two weeks depending on how I'm feeling after Smackdown.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Have fun! Cya around.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

cindel25 said:


> Did someone say ORAL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realize I'm more in here than usual so I'm going to go shopping and I will see all you hoes tmw or maybe in two weeks depending on how I'm feeling after Smackdown.












:lol have fun i guess.


----------



## Waffelz

psycho bunny said:


> We discuss shield every raw,sd and ppv the rest is just :yum:


Good stuff. Would be good to discuss them, but every time I come in its gifs. (not the I have a problem with that.)


----------



## DareDevil

Waffelz said:


> Good stuff. Would be good to discuss them, but every time I come in its gifs. (not the I have a problem with that.)


You just come in here at the wrong time!, Oh also we are not really here during Raw. After Raw, be my guest to come in here and post your opinions related to The Shield, also on Wednesdays we discuss SmackDown but make sure to use the Spoiler tags to do so, since there are some peeps here that don't really like spoilers, like mua.

Edit; I see you there Steven, I'm still not happy with ya.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Waffelz said:


> Good stuff. Would be good to discuss them, but every time I come in its gifs. (not the I have a problem with that.)


Well there are some people (like me) that use gifs to communicate you know :draper2



DareDevil said:


> You just come in here at the wrong time!, Oh also we are not really here during Raw. After Raw, be my guest to come in here and post your opinions related to The Shield, also on Wednesdays we discuss SmackDown but make sure to use the Spoiler tags to do so, since there are some peeps here that don't really like spoilers, like mua.
> 
> Edit; I see you there Steven, I'm still not happy with ya.


you have a problem with somebody girl? I'd be glad to help


----------



## Reservoir Angel

DareDevil said:


> Edit; I see you there Steven, I'm still not happy with ya.


But... what? I haven't done anything! I'm innocent of all charges!

:angel


----------



## DareDevil

Reservoir Angel said:


> But... what? I haven't done anything! I'm innocent of all charges!
> 
> :angel


OH NO! Not you Angel, I was talking about The Steven Segal. We were fighting on the chat. 
Don't worry you are an angel..:angel

your name is Steven?


----------



## Wynter

I saw someone with the name RavensFlock(and some numbers, forgot them) this morning and I was just like :lmao.

Raven's influence is spreading!!!

EDIT: I never knew your name was Steven boo. I learned something new today


----------



## Reservoir Angel

DareDevil said:


> OH NO! Not you Angel, I was talking about The Steven Segal. We were fighting on the chat.
> Don't worry you are an angel..:angel


Yay! I like being called an angel... though being called a devil has it's own charm, too. :cool2



> your name is Steven?


That it is. I feel like by revealing that I've ruined some of the mystique I like to imagine I have.

Eh, sod it. If I freely let you people know I'm a total cockwhore with a breathless crush on Seth Rollins and a major oral fixation (I'm actually sucking a lolly right now, I'm addicted to the things), I reckon letting you know my first name isn't that big a reveal in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

QUOTE=Reservoir Angel;31098129]Yay! I like being called an angel... though being called a devil has it's own charm, too. :cool2


That it is. I feel like by revealing that I've ruined some of the mystique I like to imagine I have.

Eh, sod it. If I freely let you people know I'm a total cockwhore with a breathless crush on Seth Rollins and a major oral fixation (I'm actually sucking a lolly right now, I'm addicted to the things), I reckon letting you know my first name isn't that big a reveal in the grand scheme of things. [/QUOTE]

Well Steven it's nice to meet you












DareDevil said:


> OH NO! Not you Angel, I was talking about The Steven Segal. We were fighting on the chat.
> Don't worry you are an angel..:angel
> 
> your name is Steven?


The Steven Segal is a weirdo I :lmao in the chat 2 weeks ago because of him. But he seemed okay, i really should be in the chat more.


----------



## Wynter

Steven from chat is funny as hell :lol It's great talking to him.
The shit he says and that damn angry smiley he always uses. Dude is comedy.

Devil and him argue like children in that chat like Dean and Roman


----------



## Reservoir Angel

psycho bunny said:


> Well Steven it's nice to meet you












Also because I must:










:dance


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> Steven from chat is funny as hell :lol It's great talking to him.
> The shit he says and that damn angry smiley he always uses. Dude is comedy.
> 
> Devil and him argue like children in that chat like Dean and Roman


:lmao I miss always the funny things.I :lol so hard with him the guy is really a wacko one time he is telling his life story the next he is calling Cena a *** :lmao. I think he must have tourrete syndrome or something :lol


Reservoir Angel said:


> Also because I must:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dance


then from now on i'll call you Steven :cool2 And just so you know, I don't forget names quickly


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Did someone say ORAL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realize I'm more in here than usual so I'm going to go shopping and I will see all you hoes tmw or maybe in two weeks depending on how I'm feeling after Smackdown.


Cindel just dropped us like a day old donut. 










I suppose that's why we love her :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

psycho bunny said:


> then from now on i'll call you Steven :cool2 And just so you know, I don't forget names quickly


The funny thing is that I'm so used to being called Reservoir Angel, just Reservoir, just Angel, or just RA on this forum that if people actually used my real name I'd probably not even notice they were talking to me half the time.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> The funny thing is that I'm so used to being called Reservoir Angel, just Reservoir, just Angel, or just RA on this forum that if people actually used my real name I'd probably not even notice they were talking to me half the time.


Steven? That's a sexy name. I approve. (Y)


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> Steven from chat is funny as hell :lol It's great talking to him.
> The shit he says and that damn angry smiley he always uses. Dude is comedy.
> 
> Devil and him argue like children in that chat like Dean and Roman


Yeah, 
I'm Dean and he's Roman. He got mad because I told him he couldn't be mewtwo.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

News The Shield’s profile pictures:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

NINJA ROLLINS!!!


----------



## Wynter

Some Shield lovelies because why not :cool2




Spoiler: Our boys





































































Oops, just noticed the post above me :lol Well, there's some Seth lovelies there too, so


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Some Shield lovelies because why not :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Our boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, just noticed the post above me :lol Well, there's some Seth lovelies there too, so


I can't believe they did Seth like that :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SóniaPortugal said:


> News The Shield’s profile pictures:




Dying at these (first time in a long time I am seriously considering buying an Ambrose 8x10 if you can get these.... Last one I have is from FCW hairy chest days) 

ARMS FOR DAYS

Ambrose hairy forearms will seriously be the death of me
Rollins in that long sleeve does things to me that doesn't make sense because he has less skin showing. What
And Roman.... Well, he's an Adonis isn't he. Bloody hell :lmao 

Goodbye.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> Yeah,
> I'm Dean and he's Roman. He got mad because I told him he couldn't be mewtwo.


Lol what :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> Some Shield lovelies because why not :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Our boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, just noticed the post above me :lol Well, there's some Seth lovelies there too, so


omg I just :lol in front of everyone in the café because of that post


----------



## Joshi Judas

Steven? Well that's cool with me, being a Liverpool fan and all :lol YNWA brother!!


----------



## Wynter

I swear if Dean goes scruffy, messy hair and some hair on his chest with that leather jacket once he starts his single career:










I won't even be able to deal :lol someone would have to come check on my ass to see if I'm okay 


RAVEN!!! Did you see that new member with the username RavensFlock???? :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

I can't believe it took them that long to change Reigns's profile shot, he's had his arm covered in tattoos for months and they still used their original shot. It's so lazy of them to wait this long to change a picture on their website, that takes nothing.

I wonder why now, though, considering they're gonna have to change it again in another month.


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> I swear if Dean goes scruffy, messy hair and some hair on his chest with that leather jacket once he starts his single career:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't even be able to deal :lol someone would have to come check on my ass to see if I'm okay
> 
> 
> RAVEN!!! Did you see that new member with the username RavensFlock???? :lol



I had seen one in this thread a few days ago. Has there been another one? :mark: :mark:

The Flock keeps growing kada kada


----------



## DareDevil

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can't believe it took them that long to change Reigns's profile shot, he's had his arm covered in tattoos for months and they still used their original shot. It's so lazy of them to wait this long to change a picture on their website, that takes nothing.
> 
> I wonder why now, though, considering they're gonna have to change it again in another month.


PYRO CALM DOWN!



Quoth the Raven said:


> Steven? Well that's cool with me, being a Liverpool fan and all :lol YNWA brother!!


Raven, I demand to know your real name too.


----------



## Kratosx23

DareDevil said:


> PYRO CALM DOWN!


? 

Calm down about what? I'm just pointing something out. My OCD gets the best of me when I see things that need correcting.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can't believe it took them that long to change Reigns's profile shot, he's had his arm covered in tattoos for months and they still used their original shot. It's so lazy of them to wait this long to change a picture on their website, that takes nothing.
> 
> I wonder why now, though, considering they're gonna have to change it again in another month.



Yeah it was kinda stupid that they kept that picture for such a long time. I never visit the site, so i thought they already changed it intil somebody shared the new pics in here :lol.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

You want the entire flock built on the mystique of Raven to crumble for a name? :no:

Lol yeah I'll come out with it sometime I guess, it's gonna sound quite different from you lot and you'll pronounce it wrongly :lol


----------



## Wynter

NOOOOOOOOOO I don't want to be here when Raven reveals his name.

He will forever be Raven to me :lol


And yeah, they changed the Shield's profile pics really late. I mean, they are close to breaking up at this point(maybe?), why change it now?


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> You want the entire flock built on the mystique of Raven to crumble for a name? :no:
> 
> Lol yeah I'll come out with it sometime I guess, it's gonna sound quite different from you lot and you'll pronounce it wrongly :lol


Nope, just tell me, I'll keep quiet. 

@Pyro you need to control that OCD.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> Nope, just tell me, I'll keep quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> @Pyro you need to control that OCD.



For once that he wasn't hating or anything, i actually kind of feel bad for him that you react that way :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> For once that he wasn't hating or anything, i actually kind of feel bad for him that you react that way :lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I was just messing with pyro, we're friends, right pyro?


----------



## Wynter

Y u gotta pick on Pyro, Devil???


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO I don't want to be here when Raven reveals his name.
> 
> He will forever be Raven to me :lol
> 
> 
> And yeah, they changed the Shield's profile pics really late. I mean, they are close to breaking up at this point(maybe?), why change it now?



You're now my favorite member in the Flock. :hmm:

Ah Vicky, I'll PM ya soon as I wake up. Keep it a secret though, if you fear for your life :lmao

I'm sure Wynter will ask you sometime, as much as she says she doesn't wanna know :side:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> Y u gotta pick on Pyro, Devil???



Wynter sticking up for her man :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

psycho bunny said:


> Wynter sticking up for her man :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





















Don't you dare Bunny!!! :lol


And never Raven!!! I will not sully your mystique :


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

WynterWarm12 said:


> Don't you dare Bunny!!! :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And never Raven!!! I will not sully your mystique :



But i already did wynter :lol come on admit it pyro is your community dick :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

On a completely unrelated note, I love Dobermans. A friend/coworker has a 7 month old pup that I've met only once- 3 months ago, for around 30 minutes. Today when we went to his place to pick up something, the dog remembered me : Awesome when a "tough" dog shows you some love :lol


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> Y u gotta pick on Pyro, Devil???


Yeah, I'll better stop, or Caly is going to come here and yell at me for messing with her pyro.



Quoth the Raven said:


> On a completely unrelated note, I love Dobermans. A friend/coworker has a 7 month old pup that I've met only once- 3 months ago, for around 30 minutes. Today when we went to his place to pick up something, the dog remembered me : Awesome when a "tough" dog shows you some love :lol


AWWWWW,. 
Yes Raven I fear for my life, but I just think is only fair that if you know my name, I'll should know yours, we're still tag team partners right?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> On a completely unrelated note, I love Dobermans. A friend/coworker has a 7 month old pup that I've met only once- 3 months ago, for around 30 minutes. Today when we went to his place to pick up something, the dog remembered me : Awesome when a "tough" dog shows you some love :lol



I grew up with a mini doberman, the dog was so insane his last year he would attack you in your face if you looked at it funny
The big ones are awesome to look at though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

DareDevil said:


> Yeah, I'll better stop, or Caly is going to come here and yell at me for messing with her pyro.
> 
> 
> 
> AWWWWW,.
> Yes Raven I fear for my life, but I just think is only fair that if you know my name, I'll should know yours, we're still tag team partners right?


Wait, Wynter, Devil and now Cali? Damn, Pyro sure is getting around :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Wait, Wynter, Devil and now Cali? Damn, Pyro sure is getting around :lol



What a man whore :lol he should join us when we thirst.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> What a man whore :lol he should join us when we thirst.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


But Pyro doesn't thirst like us. He already called Dean ugly :no:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> But Pyro doesn't thirst like us. He already called Dean ugly :no:



Wait what?!! No way, okay i take my words back, and also the little sympathy i had for him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Wait, Wynter, Devil and now Cali? Damn, Pyro sure is getting around :lol


WOAH WOAH WOAH! Hold on there a bit Zero, me and pyro..


----------



## PUNKY

Quoth the Raven said:


> You're now my favorite member in the Flock. :hmm:
> 
> Ah Vicky, I'll PM ya soon as I wake up. Keep it a secret though, if you fear for your life :lmao
> 
> I'm sure Wynter will ask you sometime, as much as she says she doesn't wanna know :side:


raven you gotta tell me too i am in the flock after all. i need to know these things, i'll tell you mine if you tell me yours.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> But Pyro doesn't thirst like us. He already called Dean ugly :no:


He WHAT?










Well, could have been worse. If he'd have called Seth ugly, words would have been exchanged between us. Words, and a stiff spin kick to the throat.

Incidentally, three people rough-and-tumbled does not a manwhore make. Trust me. (Y)


----------



## DareDevil

Reservoir Angel said:


> He WHAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, could have been worse. If he'd have called Seth ugly, words would have been exchanged between us. Words, and a stiff spin kick to the throat.
> 
> Incidentally, three people rough-and-tumbled does not a manwhore make. Trust me. (Y)


Nope once is enough, if he calls Seth ugly, someone's throat is getting sliced.


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> Wait, *Wynter*, Devil and now Cali? Damn, Pyro sure is getting around :lol












Obviously you hoes are on something today, because nope the fuck out of that. 

I know better than to go after a man Zero was once boo loving with. That's a no no in girl code :


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Me:


----------



## Wynter

SóniaPortugal said:


> Me:


Everyone is getting shipped with Pyro :lol


----------



## PUNKY

Reservoir Angel said:


> He WHAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, could have been worse. If he'd have called Seth ugly, words would have been exchanged between us. Words, and a stiff spin kick to the throat.
> 
> Incidentally, three people rough-and-tumbled does not a manwhore make. Trust me. (Y)













how the hell can he call this fine figure of a man ugly ?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

WynterWarm12 said:


> I know better than to go after a man Zero was once boo loving with. That's a no no in girl code :


Wait, wait... there's a _girl_ code too?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


>


Confession time: Chest hair is my biggest turn-off, bar none. It's just... no. Just no. Some rare exceptions exist, but despite the rest of him being all 'take me now', Dean Ambrose with chest hair is not one of those exceptions.


----------



## Wynter

Seth being called ugly???









No one in their right mind would say that boy isn't a looker.
That's just blasphemy and one of the Ten Commandments:

Thou shalt not insulteth the sexy Seth Rollins!


Annnnnnnd now I want to cuddle my face into Dean's chest :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> He WHAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, could have been worse. If he'd have called Seth ugly, words would have been exchanged between us. Words, and a stiff spin kick to the throat.
> 
> Incidentally, three people rough-and-tumbled does not a manwhore make. Trust me. (Y)


I don't think he finds Seth all that attractive either but he said he isn't as bad as Dean. Actually the only one he finds attractive is the one that he doesn't like :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> Obviously you hoes are on something today, because nope the fuck out of that.
> 
> I know better than to go after a man Zero was once boo loving with. That's a no no in *girl code* :


Girl code???? Well um in that case…. um Wynter there is something you need to know about Seth…...


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> Girl code???? Well um in that case…. um Wynter there is something you need to know about Seth…...


When I said girl code, I meant anyone else not named Roman,Dean and Seth.

All bets are off with those 3 :lol


----------



## DareDevil

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> how the hell can he call this fine figure of a man ugly ?


:yum: :yum: :yum: I mean..*cough* *cough* *cough* :genius Let it be said that I like Dean Ambrose for his talent.


----------



## PUNKY

Reservoir Angel said:


> Confession time: Chest hair is my biggest turn-off, bar none. It's just... no. Just no. Some rare exceptions exist, but despite the rest of him being all 'take me now', Dean Ambrose with chest hair is not one of those exceptions.


i'm kinda with you on that angel but ambrose is the exception. :homer


----------



## DareDevil

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i'm kinda with you on that angel but ambrose is the exception. :homer


Right! Ambrose is the only one with the pass of being freaking sexy with chest hair.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DareDevil said:


> Yeah, I'll better stop, or Caly is going to come here and yell at me for messing with her pyro.





SubZero3:16 said:


> Wait, Wynter, Devil and now Cali? Damn, Pyro sure is getting around :lol


Oh please, you guys...









I cannot be havin' no man who calls Ambrose ugly anyway. Y'all can cut that out now.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Well you can't blame Pyro too much when Seth insists on walking around looking like this









Instead of like this

















The less beard the better.


----------



## Wynter

Psh, Seth can rub that beard all over my face anytime he wants.

I would still do him with that dry ass blonde patch and that beard :

....he still needs to clean up though


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I do not like chest hair
Dean could have, if he also have beard. 

Can someone explain me why men are so curious of why women find Dean attractive?

Whenever a woman says that she finds attractive Dean, Men ask "Why?" and expect women to do report on the subject.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Psh, Seth can rub that beard all over my face anytime he wants.
> 
> I would still do him with that dry ass blonde patch and that beard :
> 
> ....he still needs to clean up though


Well you already admitted that you would do goatface, so Seth's beard is a walk in the park for you.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SóniaPortugal said:


> I do not like chest hair
> Dean could have, if he also have beard.
> 
> Can someone explain me why men are so curious of why women find Dean attractive?
> 
> Whenever a woman says that she finds attractive Dean, Men ask "Why?" and expect women to do report on the subject.


I like them meat and potato kind of guys.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I like them meat and potato kind of guys.


I just like good looking guys in all forms. More variety that way :dance


----------



## What A Maneuver

SóniaPortugal said:


> I do not like chest hair
> Dean could have, if he also have beard.
> 
> Can someone explain me why men are so curious of why women find Dean attractive?
> 
> Whenever a woman says that she finds attractive Dean, Men ask "Why?" and expect women to do report on the subject.


Yeah, I am not a fan of chest hair at all. When CM Punk had it for a while it drove me nuts.
Honestly, guys should be happy girls are so crazy over Dean. He's not the stereotypical "hot guy". You'd think his gritty, real appeal being a turn on for us would give them hope.


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well you already admitted that you would do *goatface*, so Seth's beard is a walk in the park for you.












STOP TALKING SHIT ABOUT MY HUSBAND ZERO!!!



And I will never understand how anyone could think Dean Ambrose is ugly.

That man is walking "yasssssss" and "looooooord" :lol











Look at that muthafuckin swagger damn it! Sexy bastard.

And it doesn't help I have a thing for guys who seem to be slightly...unstable. :lol 
I think it's so hot 










Yes, yes you do boo :cool2


----------



## DareDevil

SóniaPortugal said:


> I do not like chest hair
> Dean could have, if he also have beard.
> 
> Can someone explain me why men are so curious of why women find Dean attractive?
> 
> Whenever a woman says that she finds attractive Dean, Men ask "Why?" and expect women to do report on the subject.


I don't know, I find him to be really cute, and weird and talented...


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I just like good looking guys in all forms. More variety that way :dance


Oh, I do too actually. I was semi-joking in the last post. I'm attracted to whom I'm attracted to. I don't see why there has to be an explanation.


If you wanna get all psychological about it, I grew up around a lot of fucked up men so maybe that gives points to the matter as far as Dean goes. However, I do just generally find him attractive in every way.


----------



## PUNKY

DareDevil said:


> :yum: :yum: :yum: I mean..*cough* *cough* *cough* :genius Let it be said that I like Dean Ambrose for his talent.


er yeah me too he's so talented and







BAM :faint: DEAD.


----------



## RizoRiz

Dean Ambrose is a decent talker but sucks in the ring, and should go back to performing in death matches on trailer parks

Seth Rollins is a spot monkey 

Roman Reigns is boredom personified. Decent look and superman punch thingy, but not a lot else

Have a great weekend everyone ))


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> STOP TALKING SHIT ABOUT MY HUSBAND ZERO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And I will never understand how anyone could think Dean Ambrose is ugly.
> 
> That man is walking "yasssssss" and "looooooord" :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that muthafuckin swagger damn it! Sexy bastard.
> 
> And it doesn't help I have a thing for guys who seem to be slightly...unstable. :lol
> I think it's so hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes you do boo :cool2


I'm just saying there's a reason why no one's pushing to have beastality legalized 

But that will always be one of my favourite gifs of Dean. That knowing smirk in his eyes, that cocky movement of his arms. The man knows he's damn fine.


----------



## DareDevil

RizoRiz said:


> Dean Ambrose is a decent talker but sucks in the ring, and should go back to performing in death matches on trailer parks
> 
> Seth Rollins is a spot monkey
> 
> Roman Reigns is boredom personified. Decent look and superman punch thingy, but not a lot else
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone ))


Aw man, you pushed the no no button, be prepared to get your ass handed to you.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RizoRiz said:


> Dean Ambrose is a decent talker but sucks in the ring, and should go back to performing in death matches on trailer parks
> 
> Seth Rollins is a spot monkey
> 
> Roman Reigns is boredom personified. Decent look and superman punch thingy, but not a lot else
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone ))


I just love it when trolls come in for a quickie and then leave just like that.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> I just love it when trolls come in for a quickie and then leave just like that.


Maybe he'll help us reach 1,000 pages!! :dance


----------



## Wynter

Troll came in for a quickie and couldn't even get me off











But if you were serious, then I shall respect your opinion even if I think it sucks


----------



## CALΔMITY

@vick: No I'd rather it didn't stay.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> @vick: No I'd rather it didn't stay.


 I still want my 1,000 pages... he could've been a great aid on that. :lmao:lmao yeah I'm glad he left too


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm pretty sure we can get to that point on our own. We've got a couple more birthdays this month so that will help boost things. Not to mention I'm sure that the upcoming weeks will provide much to talk about as well. We don't need to entertain a troll to expand the thread.


----------



## RizoRiz

They just bad at the professional wrestling. They don't train UFC like CM Punk and Bryan Danielson so it's unrealistic when they beat them up


----------



## SonoShion

Totally getting this for Mania.


----------



## CALΔMITY

So IMO Dean looks pretty fucking sexy in his new profile pic. Just saw it now on tumblr.


----------



## SubZero3:16

That guy needs more people :lol Someone always coming in here trying to act unique and only end up looking 'special'.


----------



## Banez

so this is the Shield fanclub?


----------



## RizoRiz

Banez said:


> so this is the Shield fanclub?


No we need to keep the thread balanced!


----------



## PUNKY

RizoRiz;31105377[B said:


> ]They just bad at the professional wrestling.[/B] They don't train UFC like CM Punk and Bryan Danielson so it's unrealistic when they beat them up













moving on... @caly yep i mean hell he always looks sexy but the new profile pics :yum::yum::yum:


----------



## Banez

RizoRiz said:


> No we need to keep the thread balanced!


we? I got nothing against shield or this thread.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah his new pose and all around look just drives me crazy.

I'm going back to bed. I hope this troll doesn't last much longer in here. They shrivel up and die if you don'don't acknowledge them. Bye


----------



## Wynter

One day Dean will bless us with dry hair in the ring and it will be glorious :lenny

....he probably already did and I just forgot :lol


And people, if you want to talk Shield/wrestling, just drop a question in the thread and we all will gladly answer 

I know it's scary when you see all the thirst, but we can hold an intelligent conversation too thank you very much


----------



## PUNKY

Banez said:


> so this is the Shield fanclub?


yep pretty much, as you can see we get the odd troll but all are welcome.


----------



## Banez

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> yep pretty much, as you can see we get the odd troll but all are welcome.


I have noticed that 

I think Shield is one of the few things WWE has actually presented well, they won in matches i thought they were definitely going to lose.


----------



## DareDevil

Sono Shion said:


> Totally getting this for Mania.


Shion, that's why you're good on my list.(Y)


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> I have noticed that
> 
> I think Shield is one of the few things WWE has actually presented well, they won in matches i thought they were definitely going to lose.


Welcome! We're a bit rowdy but we're good folks. Yes who ever is doing the booking of the shield has done a pretty good job so far. If only the rest of the roster was booked half as well.


----------



## PUNKY

DareDevil said:


> Shion, that's why you're good on my list.(Y)


woah totally missed sono's post. if your reading this sono you NEED to get that, gonna be watching out for it at mania. i love your love for ambrose, why don't you post more in here ?


----------



## Wynter

How in the world did I miss a post with that shirt :lol

I wants it :mark:

Why are some of the best wrestlings shirts outside of WWE or made by fans :side:

Step your game up WWE designers!!


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Welcome! We're a bit rowdy but we're good folks. Yes who ever is doing the booking of the shield has done a pretty good job so far. If only the rest of the roster was booked half as well.


Rest of the roster is busy complaining via twitter that they don't get pushed.

I can see all 3 shield members have atleast decent future ahead. Hopefully they won't become victims of 'single star' booking after the group is dissolved which means 1 would get pushed while 2 sit in backstage n wait for their turn.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> Rest of the roster is busy complaining via twitter that they don't get pushed.
> 
> I can see all 3 shield members have atleast decent future ahead. Hopefully they won't become victims of 'single star' booking after the group is dissolved which means 1 would get pushed while 2 sit in backstage n wait for their turn.


Yes that's my fear as well. Creative has shown that they're quite abysmal at creating storylines for their mid card stars. And when they do they are poorly developed and dropped without being resolved. With the shield they have 3 gems on their hands that should be in the main event securely in the next 3 years.


----------



## Banez

They should have different booking teams for different areas. Main event booking, midcard booking.. you get the idea. I'd say that might actually work better than the system they use atm.


----------



## Frantics

I'm beginning to feel like I'm getting corrupted, came into this, having normal feelings about Dean, Rollins and Ambrose, more of Ambrose as well ^^, and now errm they turned into deeper feelings O_O, the corruption is real!!!


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait to see what happens with them on smackdown tomorrow night


----------



## LJ1

I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels this way, but I would like to see Reigns/Ambrose and Reigns/Wyatt feuds in the future.


----------



## Omega_VIK

I have to say that the Shield is the best faction to come out in the past decade.


----------



## DareDevil

Omega_VIK said:


> I have to say that the Shield is the best faction to come out in the past decade.


Yup, Agreed with everything said on this post.


----------



## x78

Omega_VIK said:


> I have to say that the Shield is the best faction to come out in the past decade.


Best ever. There hasn't been a bad Shield segment since their debut in 2012. They had the MOTY 2012 in their debut, about 5 of the top 10 matches of 2013 (arguably one of the best in-ring years ever), the MOTY so far in 2014. If you look at the talent in the group, their in-ring ability, promo ability, the group dynamic, their consistency and catalog of work, it's unmatched. The only reason people don't consider them amongst the greatest ever stables is because they aren't currently major stars and main-eventers in their own right. When they are all major singles stars in a couple of years, people will look back and say that this was the GOAT stable.


----------



## Kratosx23

Best in ring faction, but they can't even touch the Wyatt Family in terms of presentation or promos. We don't even know anything about their characters, if you can call them that. 

They also get points docked for having the least talented member of the group be the star.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Hi Pyro.









You ready for SMACKDOWN? Or have you already seen it? Or have you even bothered with the spoilers?


----------



## Kratosx23

I read the spoilers, no Wyatt's, so I don't need to watch it. I did see some part of The Shield's promo on Youtube a few days earlier. Didn't really care, it was alright, I guess.


----------



## x78

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Best in ring faction, but they can't even touch the Wyatt Family in terms of presentation or promos. We don't even know anything about their characters, if you can call them that.
> 
> They also get points docked for having the least talented member of the group be the star.


That's because Wyatt is legit one of the best promo guys and characters ever and the other two are pretty much just silent henchmen. If The Shield was just Ambrose doing all the talking then the results would be similar, but that isn't the case because they want all three Shield members to be stars and not just one.


----------



## Frico

RizoRiz said:


> Dean Ambrose is a decent talker but sucks in the ring, and should go back to performing in death matches on trailer parks
> 
> Seth Rollins is a spot monkey
> 
> Roman Reigns is boredom personified. Decent look and superman punch thingy, but not a lot else
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone ))


Rollins a spot monkey? Did you see his match against Cena or better yet most of his work in ROH and FCW? When you think about it he's the most well rounded member of the group: Decent look (dude is built), is good and getting better on the mic and has incredible in-ring ability. 

I love the promo work of Ambrose - he and Bray always have me engaged in what they're saying. 

Roman has the look and Superman Punch yes but there's also plenty room for improvement. Right now he's a tag/spots guy - that's clear. I still believe all three will be big on their own but Roman is far from ready to being a singles competitor. The potential's there but he has to learn how to work a singles match. In his match against Bray it just felt obvious he was waiting to hit his spots.

*hands troll cookie*


----------



## Kratosx23

x78 said:


> That's because Wyatt is legit one of the best promo guys and characters ever and the other two are pretty much just silent henchmen.


Correct.



> If The Shield was just Ambrose doing all the talking then the results would be similar,


Perhaps, but not as good. These Wyatt promos are better than anything I've seen Ambrose do and that includes FCW and Indies.



> but that isn't the case because they want all three Shield members to be stars and not just one.


:ti

Come on now, you don't believe this for a second. Your definition of a "star" must be a midcard lifer, otherwise. Ambrose and Rollins are fucked.


----------



## Wynter

Nah, you're not trolling. Roman isn't quite ready yet.
And I won't even go into why his matches have been underwhelming. 
I've already stated the dumb ass ways they book Roman in his singles matches :lol

I still don't understand why they put Roman against Bray.

They're both green in the ring and they're styles clash.
Bray moves look better with smaller opponents.
The moves he hit on Bryan at the Rumble looked great because of DB's size and how he sells the moves.

Bray against a big guy is kind of off to me. That's where Luke and Erik come in.

And lord knows WWE didn't help by having that match begin so freaking slow :no:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh boy here we go. I regret saying anything.


----------



## Wynter

Calahart said:


> Oh boy here we go. I regret saying anything.


:lmao It wasn't even you Cali. This was bound to happen once this


> I have to say that the Shield is the best faction to come out in the past decade.


hit our thread :lol


----------



## Frico

WynterWarm12 said:


> Nah, you're not trolling. Roman isn't quite ready yet.
> And I won't even go into why his matches have been underwhelming.
> I've already stated the dumb ass ways they book Roman in his singles matches :lol
> 
> I still don't understand why they put Roman against Bray.
> 
> They're both green in the ring and they're styles clash.
> Bray moves look better with smaller opponents.
> The moves he hit on Bryan at the Rumble looked great because of DB's size and how he sells the moves.
> 
> Bray against a big guy is kind of off to me. That's where Luke and Erik come in.
> 
> And lord knows WWE didn't help by having that match begin so freaking slow :no:


Obviously they see them as part of the future blueprint and more than likely wanted to test out the waters. But it was so boring and more on the part of Roman. Punch after punch and hit only two moves if I recall? I'm a fan of the guy but he needs to get more singles matches in and find his own rhythm. Rollins and Ambrose don't have this problem.


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao It wasn't even you Cali. This was bound to happen once this
> 
> 
> hit our thread :lol


I guess? I dunno. I just wanted to have some shield talk concerning smackdown real quick before going to work and now it has come to this. 

I dunno why Pyro even comes in here if all he really cares about are the wyatts.


----------



## Reaper

Meh. I was waiting for things to get exciting again in this thread  

Honestly, Reigns is starting to win me over. I'm starting to enjoy him and the Shield again. That said, I had an ironic markout moment when the badass that he is had this pleading look on his face when chasing down Rollins. It was a bit goofy and shows that he's still unsure of his character at times and can get caught like a deer in headlights with that kind of spotlight on him where he has to do stuff out of the ring. 

Seems to be most comfortable when he's being a total badass and that's what he needs to stick to. This comparison is way to early and some will definitely laugh and mock me for even considering it, but as a badass he's going to find his way up there with the likes of Lesnar and pre-return Batista and at that time it will be deserved. He's not deserving of that spot right now, but I for one can see hard work when it's staring me in my face and wouldn't down play it. 

But yeah ... it does suck that Rollins and Ambrose may end up in midcard hell for a lot longer. I'm still concerned that this late into the RTWM none of the 3 have any direction for what they're doing at mania when all 3 of them are deserving of a spot. Ambrose (not as much as Rollins) and _especially _Rollins deserves an upper-card match and he's not even a guarantee to be on it thus far ... There's no doubt they'll all be in it eventually and Rollins will be featured heavily in the uppercard eventually, but as far as I'm concerned he's ready now to have his big singles match.


----------



## Wynter

Frico said:


> Obviously they see them as part of the future blueprint and more than likely wanted to test out the waters. But it was so boring and more on the part of Roman. Punch after punch and hit only two moves if I recall? I'm a fan of the guy but he needs to get more singles matches in and find his own rhythm. Rollins and Ambrose don't have this problem.


Yeah, I get that, but they're both green, that was too risky in my eyes for them to have a match together.
And that's the problem when you have Roman, who hasn't been wrestling for that long , against Bray, who isn't a ring general and not the best wrestler in the world either.

Roman still hasn't found his way around the ring yet and Bray was in no position to help and guide him.
It just was an awkward situation, bad booking and not playing to the wrestlers' strengths. 

And shit, Dean and Seth better not have any problems considering they've each been wrestling for a decade and built their skills in the indies


----------



## Kratosx23

Calahart said:


> I guess? I dunno. I just wanted to have some shield talk concerning smackdown real quick before going to work and now it has come to this.
> 
> I dunno why Pyro even comes in here if all he really cares about are the wyatts.


I care about Ambrose. :ambrose3

Also, I was active here during the Wyatt Family/Shield build and so pretty much anything that involved The Shield also involved them.


----------



## Frico

Reaper Jones said:


> There's no doubt they'll all be in it eventually and Rollins will be featured heavily in the uppercard eventually, but as far as I'm concerned he's ready now to have his big singles match.





WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, I get that, but they're both green, that was too risky in my eyes for them to have a match together.
> And that's the problem when you have Roman, who hasn't been wrestling for that long , against Bray, who isn't a ring general and not the best wrestler in the world either.
> 
> Roman still hasn't found his way around the ring yet and Bray was in no position to help and guide him.
> It just was an awkward situation, bad booking and not playing to the wrestlers' strengths.
> 
> And shit, Dean and Seth better not have any problems considering they've each been wrestling for a decade and built their skills in the indies


Agreed with all of this.

And one thing I'd really like to see from Roman is the hope that he keeps that badass edge to him when he's face/on his own. It's something that looks completely natural for him.


----------



## Wynter

Honestly, everything that has been happening from EC on stopped any "Oh god they're only going to push Reigns and bury the fuck out of Dean/Seth" feelings I kind of had.I think things are starting to balance out.
Seth is getting to shine like a BOSS, Dean got more in ring work last Raw and got to show off some moves, commentary was putting them both over and WWE is letting them develop and layer their characters.

It's not just Roman the Bad Ass and those two other guys anymore.

They've been praising Seth's work in the ring and pointing out how he's an integral part of the stable; the architect, the glue.
Shit, he was the talk of that match after. They put the spotlight on him, not Roman.

WWE could have easily found a way to make it all about Roman even with Seth's walk out.
Let's be honest this is WWE, if they really wanted to, they would have lol They have never been subtle. 

And with Dean, they've been constantly highlighting instabilities and possibly hinting towards when his crazy ass is finally unleashed lol 
They could have went the easy route and made Dean the asshole who completely walked out on his mates/cost them a match/attacked Roman.

That's what everyone thought.

Nope, they added more layers to his character by having him be there for Roman/Seth when they were being attacked by the Wyatts even after an argument and being accused of abandoning them.
And again, he stayed there with Roman when Seth refused to fight with them anymore.


To me, they're starting to build all three guys. 
WWE is doing too much for all three guys for them to not give a fuck about all three of them.(whether their most high on Roman or not)

They're prepping Seth for a babyface run imo, probably the upper midcard
.
Dean for sure is going the unstable heel route.

And Roman, so far, is being groomed for the main event.
I know, I know, most think Seth and Dean deserve the main event exposure first. But I think they will get there.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Did somebody say SETH ROLLINS?



Dammit Caly. I can't just be drooling at my phone in public y'know! 

Edit: I've only just noticed he's removing the Gryffindor shirt in this gif. How long did it take me to notice??? Hypnotic. That's what Seth is.



Callisto said:


> The last few pages of this thread :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> I hope to god these brothers venture through this thread and stumble upon that. Lordy, life would be given from the priceless reactions alone.


Who knows, maybe one of them already have :lmao




SubZero3:16 said:


> NO!! I'm hardcore. I tweeze my own eyebrows for goodness sake. :lol


I...do absolutely nothing with mine :lol




cindel25 said:


> Did someone say ORAL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realize I'm more in here than usual so I'm going to go shopping and I will see all you hoes tmw or maybe in two weeks depending on how I'm feeling after Smackdown.


Oh man. How did you realize we were trying to suck you back in here? 




Reservoir Angel said:


> But... what? I haven't done anything! I'm innocent of all charges!
> 
> :angel


Nice to meet you, Steven...but I'd still rather call you Angel 




DareDevil said:


> Yeah,
> I'm Dean and he's Roman. He got mad because I told him he couldn't be mewtwo.


And Alakazam got called lame. Tsk 




SóniaPortugal said:


> News The Shield’s profile pictures:


Bless this post. Seth in those glorious sleeves!




Reservoir Angel said:


> He WHAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, could have been worse. If he'd have called Seth ugly, words would have been exchanged between us. Words, and a stiff spin kick to the throat.


Words? Wouldn't have bothered. Straight to the torture room.




SubZero3:16 said:


> Well you can't blame Pyro too much when Seth insists on walking around looking like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The less beard the better.


If there's one more good thing about this feud with Wyatts, it's that I noticed that Seth is a little less beardy these days :lol I can actually see his jawline again.

As for booking, Creative just needs to relearn to focus on other guys again and stop coasting on Superman-style booking. They've managed so far with the Shield and they actually did so for a brief moment after Summerslam with Ziggler and the Rhodes brothers, etc. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> And Roman, so far, is being groomed for the main event.
> I know, I know, most think Seth and Dean deserve the main event exposure first. But I think they will get there.


That's the key word, there. You THINK. On the other hand, the shittiest guy in the group, the guy who can't tell his ass from his elbow in either the ring or on the mic has GUARANTEED success.

Anybody else would've learned by now that stars today can't just be a look, but not Vince and Triple H, oh no.


----------



## Wynter

Somehow, during that whole post, all Pyro saw was Roman getting main event exposure first :lmao

And as someone who is a big Bray Wyatt fan, you can't tell me looking at him as Husky Harris, you saw a huge future ahead of him??

Go ahead and lie to my internet face Pyro and say that Bray was always this awesome :shaq

LIES!!! lol

Time, experience and the right gimmick helped Bray out like no other.
His promo skills grew amazing and his in ring work is decent. He needs to work on that though.

Roman Reigns has the potential, talent and quick learning skills to be great with time.
Of course you're going to disagree on that because you think he's shit.
So I just wasted my time with this part of my answer :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

Fucking amazing servers. 25 minutes down. (Y) SMH...



WynterWarm12 said:


> Somehow, during that whole post, all Pyro saw was Roman getting main event exposure first :lmao
> 
> And as someone who is a big Bray Wyatt fan, you can't tell me looking at him as Husky Harris, you saw huge future ahead of him??
> 
> Go ahead and lie to my internet face Pyro and say that Bray was always this awesome :shaq
> 
> LIES!!! lol


I don't even see a huge future ahead of him NOW, because I know what happens to guys like him.

No, I'm not gonna lie, I already said I didn't like him as Husky Harris, but not everybody has a transformation like that in them. And Husky Harris changed to Bray Wyatt in FCW, because Husky Harris was just not working, and he had to do that to get from point A to point B. Roman Reigns is almost a main eventer in his CURRENT form. This current form, in which he exhibits the wild and infectious charisma of a Curtis Axel. Why would he change? He clearly doesn't need to to become a main eventer. Even if the fans just COMPLETELY shit on him, he'll just turn heel like Batista and be shoved down our throats as the top heel and not the top babyface. :hb



> Roman Reigns has the potential, talent and quick learning skills to be great with time.
> Of course you're going to disagree on that because you think he's shit.
> So I just wasted my time with this part of my answer :lol


No, he doesn't. What potential, talent and quick learning skills has he shown? He still can't work a match, whether his opponent is as low as Bray Wyatt or as high as CM Punk, he's shown no aptitude for mic skills at all, and it's gotten to a point where Tyler Black, who people used to compare on the mic to John Morrison has gotten ahead of him in that regard. He does the most basic things a person can do as his primary offense. The Spear has become the most generic, easy to do finisher in wrestling, and the Superman punch is literally just a jumping fist. Yes, he has the greatest look of all time (not really), I get it, but fucking hell, that isn't potential and people think it is. If he had an average look, people would've given up on him LONG ago. The Shield has been around for a year and a half and he still doesn't know what he's doing, and he's being discussed as the next face of the company, and you're talking about "he'll be great with time". He should still be in NXT, he's CLUELESS.


----------



## Wynter

Yup, Roman sure did stand a chance having a match with a(at that time) a sloppy, injured, battered and mentally/physically exhausted Punk.

He had no choice working a slow match with Punk, because the dude was barely hanging on. Even Roman's spears on Punk weren't impactful because Punk was clearly hurting and in bad shape.
Punk's match with Rollins was even sloppy and had a couple batches. Rollins carried that match.

Mark Henry? What could Roman really do with Mark Henry?
Another match where he had to work a slower paced because of the type of opponent he had.
Dean isn't shitty in the ring, but his match with Mark for the U.S. title was boring as hell. 

Bray? I already expressed all the things wrong with that match.

And you know what they all have in common? They've all had Roman working slow and that truly doesn't match his character.
Roman's whole moveset is quick and explosive. I can't fathom why WWE is trying to make him this slow methodical worker as if he's a monster heel like Kane.

I liked how Roman wrestled at EC. He was moving and wrestling with all this energy and intensity. 
Not the slow shit they always have him doing by himself.


I'm a bit sleepy, so i don't even know if what I just wrote is even a little bit intelligible :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yup, Roman sure did stand a chance having a match with a(at that time) a sloppy, injured, battered and mentally/physically exhausted Punk.


Funny, Ambrose and Rollins didn't seem to have a problem with him. :draper2



> He had no choice working a slow match with Punk, because the dude was barely hanging on. Even Roman's spears on Punk weren't impactful because Punk was clearly hurting and in bad shape.
> Even Punk's match with Rollins was sloppy and had a couple batches. Rollins carried that match.


It was still a good match. You can insult Punk's condition all you want, but the fact remains, Punk was still having MOTY candidates in 2013, and even he couldn't work with Reigns. Reigns was gassed quickly, if you want to talk about bad shape. Just a few days ago, I even remember hearing somebody talk about how he had a match with Daniel Bryan and it "wasn't that good". Now admittedly, I don't remember seeing it so I'm judging off second hand knowledge but if your match with Bryan "wasn't that good", it may be time to quit the business.



> Mark Henry? What could Roman really do with Mark Henry?
> Another match where he had to work a slower paced because of the type of opponent he had.
> Dean isn't shitty in the ring, but his match with Mark for the U.S. title was boring as hell.


I'm not gonna blame him for working with Mark Henry, Mark Henry is somebody like Kane who there's really no hope for. Even Kurt Angle couldn't get a good match out of Mark Henry, there's a major problem with wrestlers of that body type in matches, they just disconnect. No fault of his in that endeavor. 



> And you know what they all have in common? They're all had Roman working slow and that truly doesn't match his character.
> Roman's whole moveset is quick and explosive. I can't fathom why WWE is trying to make him this slow methodical worker as if he's a monster heel like Kane.
> 
> I liked how Roman wrestle at EC. He was moving and wrestling with all this energy and intensity.
> Not the slow shit they always have him doing by himself.


And for how long? I've watched that match front to back about 6 times and I'm pretty sure he did the absolute least in that match out of anybody. That's what he always does. Just admit it already, he's the hot tag guy. That's all he's learned how to do. Rollins and Ambrose work the match, then they tag in Reigns, Superman Punch, Spear, and it's over. He's the closer, to borrow a baseball analogy. The only difference is, unlike in baseball, wrestling shouldn't have a closer because it's fake, and because of that, only going in there for a few moves means that they don't have the aptitude for anything more.


----------



## NO!

WynterWarm12 said:


> I liked how Roman wrestled at EC. He was moving and wrestling with all this energy and intensity.
> Not the slow shit they always have him doing by himself.


That might also be because of his limited move-set. In a match with 5 other guys, he can sit out for half of it and do his 4-5 moves when he gets the tag. I do like Reigns to some extent, but I wonder if it's merely his role as the muscle of The Shield. He plays it perfectly, but so far he has shown me nothing when he's by himself, and I haven't seen much progress from him on the mic, even if he isn't as bad as he was when The Shield debuted. 

So, I kind of scratch my head at some of the hype he gets. I don't necessarily mind it, but the other two are way more developed than he is IMO


----------



## Wynter

@NO!
I won't even argue that. Seth and Dean are way more developed than Roman.
I will never sit here and act like Reigns isn't green. I will be one of the first of his fans to say WWE should be patient with him and give him time to round out as a talent.
He's young, athletic and seems to learn at a good pace. What's the rush?

They have plenty talents that can hold WWE over until Roman is ready for the big leagues.
I say Roman needs to be built from the midcard up. It will give him experience, exposure, an organic way to connect with the crowd, time to hone and better his skills, expand his moveset and just get him comfortable in the ring and in his singles run.

Nobody should be debating that Seth/Dean are the completer packages.

@Pyro and of course Dean and Seth got the better matches out of Punk. They've been wrestling for over a damn decade :lol
They've developed skills and know things in the ring Roman hasn't even yet learned. 
Dean and Seth are entirely comfortable in the ring and believe in their talent. 
And why wouldn't they? They've had the time to work out the kinks and go through the trial and error in the indie scene.

And that's why I said give Roman time. He's come a long way from Leakee and will only benefit with a slow rise to the top.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Sono Shion said:


> Totally getting this for Mania.


Brought this and wore it to the gym last week, the amount of people giving me weird looks :lmao 



Also PMSL at the trolls trying to rain on our parade

GURL BYE
WHATEVS

Also, Pyro is killing me with this nonchalant attitude towards The Shield


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> @Pyro and of course Dean and Seth got the better matches out of Punk. They've been wrestling for over a damn decade :lol
> They've developed skills and know things in the ring Roman hasn't even yet learned.
> Dean and Seth are entirely comfortable in the ring and believe in their talent.
> And why wouldn't they? They've had the time to work out the kinks and go through the trial and error in the indie scene.
> 
> And that's why I said give Roman time. He's come a long way from Leakee and will only benefit with a slow rise to the top.


If he's come a long way then that's FRIGHTENING. He must've been the worst wrestler of all time in FCW.

Let me make this clear to you. "Give him time" is NOT the response that I should be hearing about a guy who is being CRAMMED down my fucking throat every week, and being made to look better than his massively superior partners, as well as the rest of the roster. He's not ready. How about you throw his ass back down in developmental, and call him up when it IS time? That sounds so incredibly simple, and yet, it's lost on so many people. 

Let's trade Roman Reigns for Sami Zayn. It's ridiculous that both guys are where they are, I think we should switch for a while.

You don't need to tell me the other two are better and know things he hasn't learned, I already know, and that's the problem. WWE and their damn Greek god fetish means that he's gonna be the star, like it or not, good or not. NOBODY cares about looks anymore, except the idiots in charge of WWE creative.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Brought this and wore it to the gym last week, the amount of people giving me weird looks :lmao
> 
> Also, Pyro is killing me with this nonchalant attitude towards The Shield


:lmao!

Go Wynter! :cheer


----------



## CALΔMITY

Roman wasn't necessarily crammed down our throats this week. You should be happy, pyro.


----------



## SubZero3:16

You guys engaging Pyro in a coversation about Reigns and expect him to be objective :ti

I guess the Wyatt thread is dead or something but I think he just likes talking to Wynter


----------



## Wynter

I think WWE has been doing a good job of spreading the love since EC imo.

Even Smackdown is going to be about Dean and Seth.

But, you know someone is going to complain about why wasn't Roman doing more since he's "supposed to be the leader the group. Shouldn't he be doing more blah blah blah"

And when he does more; "why are they always focusing on Reigns? Let Dean and Seth get the shine. Why are they acting like Reigns is the leader??? Omg blah blah blah" 









Lord I know I'm sleepy, I'm getting bitchy :lmao



SubZero3:16 said:


> I guess the Wyatt thread is dead or something *but I think he just likes talking to Wynter*


Yup, arguing is our way of foreplaying. So much love between us.










Goodness knows why I keep going back and forth with him :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yup, arguing is our way of foreplaying. So much love between us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness knows why I keep going back and forth with him :lol


Dat magnetic attraction :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys engaging Pyro in a coversation about Reigns and expect him to be objective :ti
> 
> I guess the Wyatt thread is dead or something but I think he just likes talking to Wynter


I'm being COMPLETELY objective, actually. I love how you people make it seem like I just have something against Reigns and it's blinding me to his Austin-esque charisma. He killed my dog and now he's on my shit list for life, you got me. unk2

The ones who aren't being objective are the people who think he needs to dominate the company because of what he looks like. Not pointing any fingers...

I was more negative on Husky Harris than I am on Reigns today, yet he turned it around. If Reigns turns it around, I'll be happy for him but he's not doing it right now, he's sucking.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm being COMPLETELY objective, actually. I love how you people make it seem like I just have something against Reigns and it's blinding me to his Austin-esque charisma. *He killed my dog and now he's on my shit list for life.* unk2
> 
> I was more negative on Husky Harris than I am on Reigns today. If he turns it around, I'll be happy for him but he's not doing it, he's sucking.


:lol Never change Pyro, never change :lol You seem more like a cat person tbh.


----------



## Wynter

....so you've been wrong before is what you're saying :
You thought Husky/Bray wasn't shit at first and he went on to be one of the best characters in WWE today 

So let's just agree there's a chance Roman can actually turn out the exact opposite of what you expect for him at the moment 


And God do I need to find your posts on Husky Harris, because if you were somehow more negative about him than Roman, I have to see it :lol


YOU'RE A CAT PERSON PYRO???!! KITTIES ARE AWESOME :mark: :mark:

...Zero let me pet hers once :lenny


----------



## Kratosx23

I hate pets in general, actually.



WynterWarm12 said:


> ....so you've been wrong before is what you're saying :
> You thought Husky wasn't shit and he went on to be one of the best characters in WWE today
> 
> So let's just agree there's a chance Roman can actually turn out the exact opposite of what you expect for him at the moment


No, I wasn't wrong. Husky Harris sucked, Bray Wyatt is good. If he was still Husky Harris he'd probably still suck because it's the wrong presentation. Who knows, maybe if he had been Bray Wyatt from the beginning, we wouldn't even be having this conversation, I don't know. 

Yes, there's a chance, but it's not good. Especially because, as I said, he's ALREADY being prepped for the main event. Bray Wyatt was an FCW character that never made it to WWE tv before he was ready to be on tv, whereas it's the exact opposite with Reigns. When Bray Wyatt debuted in the WWE, he was ready to be a main eventer. That's the way it SHOULD happen, you don't train somebody on the job, which is what they're doing with Reigns.




> And God do I need to find your posts on Husky Harris, because if you were somehow more negative about him than Roman, I have to see it :lol


I don't think I ever really said much about him because he was irrelevant.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm being COMPLETELY objective, actually. I love how you people make it seem like I just have something against Reigns and it's blinding me to his Austin-esque charisma. He killed my dog and now he's on my shit list for life, you got me. unk2
> 
> The ones who aren't being objective are the people who think he needs to dominate the company because of what he looks like. Not pointing any fingers...
> 
> I was more negative on Husky Harris than I am on Reigns today, yet he turned it around. If Reigns turns it around, I'll be happy for him but he's not doing it right now, he's sucking.


How long was husky Harris a husky Harris before Bray wyatting?


----------



## Wynter

YOU HATE PUPPIES AND KITTIES PYRO???!!!









:no: my heart is broken. Zero, he has already broken my heart


----------



## SubZero3:16

Wynter Imma need you to stop talking our business out in the streets.
Oh baby girl don't worry about Pyro, he's just a little scared to love small cute animals because they can't cut promos.

Pyro hates pets, ya know I should've seen this one coming :lol


----------



## SUPER HANS

Reigns used to be my favourite of the group, but not so much now, already feels like he's being forced to the top before he's ready. His matches are looking incredibly Cena like too, Samoan Drop, Superman Punch, Spear. Has he even got 5 moves of doom yet?


----------



## CALΔMITY

First people complained that he only had 2 moves.


----------



## Wynter

Serious question Pyro, let's take away Bray's mannerisms and antics in the ring, because that takes up some good amount of his ring time.

Along with the Sister Abigail, what are Bray's other moves?

Because you can say the same thing about Bray with the hot tagging thing. Luke and Harper do a lot of the work and then Bray comes in to be creepy, deliver some clotheslines, a couple other shit and then hit the Abigail. 

Now, I can be wrong and somehow missed a lot of his moves. 
But Bray isn't Mr." Man of a 1000 Moves" either :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Serious question Pyro, let's take away Bray's mannerism and antics in the ring, because that takes up some good amount of his ring time.
> 
> Along with the Sister Abigail, what are Bray's other moves?
> 
> Because you can say the same thing about Bray with the hot tagging thing. Luke and Harper do a lot of the work and then Bray comes in to be creepy, deliver some clotheslines, a couple other shit and then hit the Abigail.
> 
> Now, I can be wrong and somehow missed a lot of his moves.
> But Bray isn't Mr." Man of a 1000 Moves" either :lol


Ooooo snap! Wynter just went there. Hold on….










This gonna be good :agree:


----------



## Wynter

Girl, why you trying to start some trouble?
It was an innocent question. No shade at all.


----------



## RizoRiz

Brodus Clay would make a great 4th member


----------



## SUPER HANS

I was just calling it how I see it, he looks a bit exposed in the ring. I'm still a huge fan, I hope he has great success, but delay the mega push for 1, he's not ready, and 2, The Shield have so much more to offer.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Girl, why you trying to start some trouble?
> It was an innocent question. No shade at all.


Uh huh. You know right now he's writing a 10 paragraph essay on in ring psychology and why Bray's moveset is so limited. (btw, posted a new story)


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> Serious question Pyro, let's take away Bray's mannerism and antics in the ring, because that takes up some good amount of his ring time.
> 
> Along with the Sister Abigail, what are Bray's other moves?
> 
> Because you can say the same thing about Bray with the hot tagging thing. Luke and Harper do a lot of the work and then Bray comes in to be creepy, deliver some clotheslines, a couple other shit and then hit the Abigail.
> 
> Now, I can be wrong and somehow missed a lot of his moves.
> But Bray isn't Mr." Man of a 1000 Moves" either :lol


Mannerisms and antics are valuable parts of the match, I'd just like to say that before I continue.

I don't have a full list of his moves or anything but I see him doing more in the ring than Reigns does. I'm not claiming him to be a technical master, and quite honestly, he doesn't need to be because he's so good on promos, he has a ton of charisma, his mannerisms are impeccable, etc. Bray Wyatt is a master of these little character details. I remember when he beat Daniel Bryan for the first time at TLC, and when the match was over he went over to Daniel Bryan and started cradling his head and stroking his hair like a baby or a pet, and that was a GENIUS move. He needs to incorporate that into all of his post match wins, it gives him such a creepy, distinct flavor. But yeah, the moves, just watch his match with Bryan again, he pulls out enough. More than an apron dropkick, a Superman punch and a Spear, certainly.

The difference between Bray Wyatt and Roman Reigns is that The Shield are supposed to be equals, whereas in the Wyatt Family, they're his minions. Bray Wyatt does the clean up job after they do the work because that's the GIMMICK, they do his bidding. With Reigns, I think he's on clean up because I don't think he can do anything else, and there's evidence to support that. I mean we've seen Bray Wyatt go 20 minutes with no signs of stopping. Granted, it was with the best worker in the company, but still, he carried his weight in that match, and honestly, I think Bray is better than Rowan in the ring, so it's not like he has the least amount of work because he's the worst worker.


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> Uh huh. You know right now he's writing a 10 paragraph essay on in ring psychology and why Bray's moveset is so limited. (btw, *posted a new story*)


Welp, Pyro is on hold until I read Zero's new story. Fuck everything else at the moment :lol

And girrrrl, that 'A Game of Chicken' story...:cool2


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I hate pets in general, actually.


No wonder you're always so harsh. Even movie supervillains like the fucking cats, Jesus! I have severe problems with humanity in general sometimes but even I go all fluffy at the sight of a cute dog or kitten.

And to wade in VERY briefly on the "Reigns is shit, grr" mentality:

Is Reigns the best of the Shield? Fuck no. I doubt anyone who knows aything would ever objectively say that.
Is Reigns as spectacularly, dismally, horrendously shit and worthless as you seem to make him sound? Also fuck no.

I will agree he needs more time to grow and learn. The difference in him already from when he debuted and today is pretty damn noticeable, so given more time there's a very good chance he will become incredibly awesome in his own right, and not just awesome as "one of the Shield."

Plus after EC and this past RAW and the like, I also kind of have to call bullshit on your "the WWE are ignoring Rollins and Ambrose to force Reigns down our throats" thing, too. EC match was pretty evenly spread between all 3 of them in terms of focus and attention, and RAW? 

Yeah, they could have made that walk-out all about Reigns, but honestly the focus of that pretty much ignored the guy. That was all about Rollins, and some about Ambrose's reaction. Reigns barely factored into how that moment played out.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> (btw, posted a new story)


I wish I wasn't working. Can't wait to read it when I get home! :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RizoRiz said:


> Brodus Clay would make a great 4th member


This.

He would bring another element to The Shield without a doubt. 

Such a great addition to the thread... Why has this comment not started a loaded discussion. I mean Brodus is a MAIN EVENT PLAYAAAA after all.



















Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Kratosx23

Reservoir Angel said:


> No wonder you're always so harsh. Even movie supervillains like the fucking cats, Jesus! I have severe problems with humanity in general sometimes but even I go all fluffy at the sight of a cute dog or kitten.


I like looking at a cute dog or a cat as much as the next person, I just don't like being around pets in general. Mostly because I can't trust them. You never know when they're gonna attack you. Not to mention all the noise they make.



> I will agree he needs more time to grow and learn. The difference in him already from when he debuted and today is pretty damn noticeable, so given more time there's a very good chance he will become incredibly awesome in his own right, and not just awesome as "one of the Shield."


It's not really, though. When he debuted, he just did nothing except the big spots. Today, he does nothing except the big spots.

It's funny, I always keep hearing this phrase "given more time". Yet nobody seems to be able to answer why somebody who needs to be "given more time" should be receiving a push of this level...



> Plus after EC and this past RAW and the like, I also kind of have to call bullshit on your "the WWE are ignoring Rollins and Ambrose to force Reigns down our throats" thing, too. EC match was pretty evenly spread between all 3 of them in terms of focus and attention, and RAW?
> 
> Yeah, they could have made that walk-out all about Reigns, but honestly the focus of that pretty much ignored the guy. That was all about Rollins, and some about Ambrose's reaction. Reigns barely factored into how that moment played out.


That's alright, you can think they're giving all 3 of them equal attention. It'll be proven in due time that The Shield was solely created for Reigns's benefit and not theirs. I can play the waiting game to rub it in people's faces.


----------



## RizoRiz

WynterWarm12 said:


> Welp, Pyro is on hold until I read Zero's new story. Fuck everything else at the moment :lol
> 
> And girrrrl, that 'A Game of Chicken' story...:cool2


Can we be the OTP?

Ambrose is the best member, he could be the legit top heel of the company. I feel he could be something similar to Triple H, but the promos would be more out there. However WWE will probably fuck it up, start munching those steroids boi

The problem with Reigns is everyone will get on him because people were just starting to like him, then the WWE turns the push up to 500, and now it doesn't feel organic. It feels like a knee-jerk push. He's being thrust to the top still in the learning process, needs to improve match pacing in singles matches etc


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I like looking at a cute dog or a cat as much as the next person, I just don't like being around pets in general. Mostly because I can't trust them. You never know when they're gonna attack you.


Christ... :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Welp, Pyro is on hold until I read Zero's new story. Fuck everything else at the moment :lol
> 
> And girrrrl, that 'A Game of Chicken' story...:cool2


Girl that story was so hot. One of my top writers right there.



Reservoir Angel said:


> No wonder you're always so harsh. Even movie supervillains like the fucking cats, Jesus! I have severe problems with humanity in general sometimes but even I go all fluffy at the sight of a cute dog or kitten.
> 
> And to wade in VERY briefly on the "Reigns is shit, grr" mentality:
> 
> Is Reigns the best of the Shield? Fuck no. I doubt anyone who knows aything would ever objectively say that.
> Is Reigns as spectacularly, dismally, horrendously shit and worthless as you seem to make him sound? Also fuck no.
> 
> I will agree he needs more time to grow and learn. The difference in him already from when he debuted and today is pretty damn noticeable, so given more time there's a very good chance he will become incredibly awesome in his own right, and not just awesome as "one of the Shield."
> 
> Plus after EC and this past RAW and the like, I also kind of have to call bullshit on your "the WWE are ignoring Rollins and Ambrose to force Reigns down our throats" thing, too. EC match was pretty evenly spread between all 3 of them in terms of focus and attention, and RAW?
> 
> Yeah, they could have made that walk-out all about Reigns, but honestly the focus of that pretty much ignored the guy. That was all about Rollins, and some about Ambrose's reaction. Reigns barely factored into how that moment played out.


With Pyro if they had Rollins and Ambrose in a tag match and they left Reigns off screen, he would find some way to make it all about Reigns :lol


----------



## RizoRiz

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I like looking at a cute dog or a cat as much as the next person, I just don't like being around pets in general. Mostly because I can't trust them. You never know when they're gonna attack you. Not to mention all the noise they make.


They're like humans in that sense. They'll only be cunts if they've had the wrong owners etc


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> Brought this and wore it to the gym last week, the amount of people giving me weird looks :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Also PMSL at the trolls trying to rain on our parade
> 
> GURL BYE
> WHATEVS
> 
> Also, Pyro is killing me with this nonchalant attitude towards The Shield


 you can actually buy that shirt? where?



RizoRiz said:


> Brodus Clay would make a great 4th member














SubZero3:16 said:


> Girl that story was so hot. One of my top writers right there.
> 
> With Pyro if they had Rollins and Ambrose in a tag match and they left Reigns off screen, he would find some way to make it all about Reigns :lol


Pyro is a boss :cool2 











:banderas


----------



## Wynter

If you don't even have faith in the guy you mark out for, there's no way I can ever get you to see Roman's future in a more positive light :lol

I gotta give it to you though Pyro, you are no joke. You will have answer to everything without fail


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I like looking at a cute dog or a cat as much as the next person, I just don't like being around pets in general. Mostly because I can't trust them. You never know when they're gonna attack you. Not to mention all the noise they make.


Attack you? :lol A cat generally leaves you alone unless it's feeding time and they aren't noisy animals usually. Maybe a goldfish is more your speed.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> I think WWE has been doing a good job of spreading the love since EC imo.
> 
> Even Smackdown is going to be about Dean and Seth.
> 
> But, you know someone is going to complain about why wasn't Roman doing more since he's "supposed to be the leader the group. Shouldn't he be doing more blah blah blah"
> 
> And when he does more; "why are they always focusing on Reigns? Let Dean and Seth get the shine. Why are they acting like Reigns is the leader??? Omg blah blah blah"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord I know I'm sleepy, I'm getting bitchy :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, arguing is our way of foreplaying. So much love between us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness knows why I keep going back and forth with him :lol


I ship you! 

I like cats too..and dogs...and bunnies. Goodness, Pyro, have a soft spot or something :lol












SubZero3:16 said:


> (btw, posted a new story)


:cheer :dance :mark: Wynter, you go duke it out with Pyro while I enjoy myself.


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> :banderas


There is something that I really like about this pic that I just can't quite put my finger on. :hmm:


----------



## RizoRiz

What are going to do when WWE rushes splitting The Shield up?


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> There is something that I really like about this pic that I just can't quite put my finger on. :hmm:


The booty? :lol

Thank you very much for that story. Oh, that Seth is a shrewdie, he is :lol


----------



## Wynter

RizoRiz said:


> What are going to do when WWE rushes splitting The Shield up?


This Shield breakup storyline has been one of the slowest burns WWE has ever done in their damn life. Whatchu talking about :lol

And Sparrow!!! Don't turn against me too


----------



## Kratosx23

> Attack you? :lol A cat generally leaves you alone unless it's feeding time and they aren't noisy animals usually. Maybe a goldfish is more your speed.


I don't know anything about generally, but when I was a kid, we had a few cats. One of them was completely non threatening, and one of them would try to claw your throat out for no reason. We had to keep her in a cage. I don't know why we kept it but whatever. Moving on...



WynterWarm12 said:


> If you don't even have faith in the guy you mark out for, there's no way I can ever get you to see Roman's future in a more positive light :lol
> 
> I gotta give it to you though Pyro, you are no joke. You will have answer to everything without fail


I have complete faith in Bray Wyatt, it's Vince and Triple H I have no faith in. Their track record shows that they enjoy bad mic work, built bodies, pretty faces and unoriginal, stale, played out gimmicks, none of which Bray Wyatt is. If left in the hands of a competent booker, there's no question we're looking at a multiple time world champion, top heel, bonafide, first ballot Hall of Famer. They are not that person.

I don't know what you mean seeing his future in a positive light, he's got the only future in the entire company. I guess you mean that he'll get good. He doesn't need to, and when somebody doesn't need to get good, they usually don't.


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> The booty? :lol


Well that's nice but I think its more of the way how Roman is wetting his hair right next to Dean who's nonchalantly chilling against the wall not caring if his shoes get wet.


----------



## RizoRiz




----------



## RizoRiz

WynterWarm12 said:


> This Shield breakup storyline has been one of the slowest burns WWE has ever done in their damn life. Whatchu talking about :lol
> 
> And Sparrow!!! Don't turn against me too


Then they'll rush the payoff and make it shit. Watcha gonna do?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Attack you? :lol A cat generally leaves you alone unless it's feeding time and they aren't noisy animals usually. Maybe a goldfish is more your speed.


:lol he'll still find things to bicker about, poor goldfish.



JacqSparrow said:


> I ship you!
> 
> I like cats too..and dogs...and bunnies. Goodness, Pyro, have a soft spot or something :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheer :dance :mark: Wynter, you go duke it out with Pyro while I enjoy myself.


I don't think I can ever understand people who hate bunnies. They are the perfect pets, they are quit,they are fluffy,they are cute and when you train them well they can be very clean (mine did his things in a litter box).


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> This Shield breakup storyline has been one of the slowest burns WWE has ever done in their damn life. Whatchu talking about :lol
> 
> And Sparrow!!! Don't turn against me too


I haven't! I just...went to the vending machine *whistle*



psycho bunny said:


> :lol he'll still find things to bicker about, poor goldfish.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I can ever understand people who hate bunnies. They are the perfect pets, they are quit,they are fluffy,they are cute and when you train them well they can be very clean (mine did his things in a litter box).


I had a bunny about four years ago too. He had a weird appetite for cockroaches. And my dog kept trying to bite his snout. But I also caught them nuzzling on occasion.


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> Thank you very much for that story. Oh, that Seth is a shrewdie, he is :lol


You're quite welcome. Well Seth is the smartest one in the shield.


----------



## Wynter

RizoRiz said:


> Then they'll rush the payoff and make it shit. Watcha gonna do?


The payoff is happening at WrestleMania which is a whole month away. How would that even be rushed considering the amount of time this has been going on?

Or am I just being slow as fuck and not getting what you're saying


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> I haven't! I just...went to the vending machine *whistle*
> 
> 
> I had a bunny about four years ago too. He had a weird appetite for cockroaches. And my dog kept trying to bite his snout. But I also caught them nuzzling on occasion.


With mine it was the other way around :lol my dog feared my bunny. My bunny had a weird appetite too he ate spiders and when I was eating a chocolate chip coockie he demanded a piece or he wouldn't leave me alone. My vet was surprised that my bunny turned out so old because he was fat and I fed him a lot of junk food :lol.


----------



## NeyNey

WynterWarm12 said:


>


YES!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

GOD DAMN JESUS


----------



## Banez

ohh bunnies


----------



## NO!

A couple of questions regarding The Shield match at Wrestlemania:

- Who should win?
- Do you prefer to see the U.S. title on the line?
- What should they do afterwards?

I thought I'd throw this in here instead of making a thread for it.


----------



## Banez

Answers to your questions NO!:

I'd give win for Rollins.

yes.

They should have Reigns get mixed in IC belt while Ambrose & Rollins start a feud of US belt for now.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> YES!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> GOD DAMN JESUS


I know right!??:mark: :mark:

Those eyes are so fierce and those arms :banderas
Also it's impressive how he has sculpted his body compared to his mox days.


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> With mine it was the other way around :lol my dog feared my bunny. My bunny had a weird appetite too he ate spiders and when I was eating a chocolate chip coockie he demanded a piece or he wouldn't leave me alone. My vet was surprised that my bunny turned out so old because he was fat and I fed him a lot of junk food :lol.


:lol My bunny lasted a year--he was also pretty fat at the end. According to our vet, he died from eating too many cockroaches. R.I.P., Ron.



NO! said:


> A couple of questions regarding The Shield match at Wrestlemania:
> 
> - Who should win?
> - Do you prefer to see the U.S. title on the line?
> - What should they do afterwards?
> 
> I thought I'd throw this in here instead of making a thread for it.


Out of personal preference, I would like to see Seth get the win, maybe by getting Dean and Roman to fight each other before he swoops in for the victory via double Blackout 

Putting the U.S. Title on the line could definitely work in the story if they emphasize that it's the thing that will prove why the person who walks away with it at the end is the best of the Shield. But even without it, the storyline is powerful enough.

I'd like to see them still trying to put their differences aside after WM and stay together for a while before they finally understand that (for the meantime, anyway) they can't continue as a group anymore and have one more glorious battle (maybe at Summerslam) before officially splitting up.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'd like seeing Dean and Seth do an upgraded version of the amazing Matt Hardy/MVP feud for the US title. Each man wanted to prove he was better than the other at everything- pro wrestling, arm wrestling, pizza eating, beer drinking :lol They would have these contests weekly. Also, they also became tag team champs while feuding at one point.

Something like that, plus more hatred plus a midcard title and I can guarantee Dean and Seth would make it the most entertaining part of the show.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> I'd like seeing Dean and Seth do an upgraded version of the amazing Matt Hardy/MVP feud for the US title. Each man wanted to prove he was better than the other at everything- pro wrestling, arm wrestling, pizza eating, beer drinking :lol They would have these contests weekly. Also, they also became tag team champs while feuding at one point.
> 
> Something like that, plus more hatred plus a midcard title and I can guarantee Dean and Seth would make it the most entertaining part of the show.


Extra points if we get this:










More Seth interviews :cheer He seems to be doing so much more of these lately!

Interview: WWE Superstar Seth Rollins on his career and next Tuesday's Smackdown

http://www.arktimes.com/RockCandy/archives/2014/03/06/interview-wwe-superstar-seth-rollins-on-his-career-and-next-tuesdays-smackdown

"Rollins has more than once on-air been called "the Architect" and "the flag-bearer of individualism." Watch his running single leg dropkick—or better yet, his corner forearm smash—and you will begin to understand the man's appeal. *There is something unhinged about him—it's there in even his most benign facial expressions.*" 

:yum:

"I never got in fights, I was a model student, got good grades. I wasn’t much of an extracurricular participant, I didn't play sports or anything like that. I was too busy playing around with my friends and wrestling in my back yard. But I was a good kid, I didn’t drink or smoke. Model citizen."

Sethie's such a good boy.

"The fans are awesome too. With social media now, everybody’s faceless, but I assume these kids sending me pictures of myself of Instagram are twelve, thirteen years old. But I don’t know. We’ve all got twitter handles and aliases, and so I don’t really even know what my fan base is like. But everyone’s very kind. I don’t have any crazy people or stalkers or anything like that."

*ahem* Even the Tumblr fangirls?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Seth you know damn well what your fan base is like.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Calahart said:


> Seth you know damn well what your fan base is like.


still cant believe he goes on tumblr:lmao:mark:
sneaky


----------



## TheVipersGirl

NO! said:


> A couple of questions regarding The Shield match at Wrestlemania:
> 
> - Who should win?
> - Do you prefer to see the U.S. title on the line?
> - What should they do afterwards?
> 
> I thought I'd throw this in here instead of making a thread for it.


-Reigns: Most likely person to win.
-Yes. With the way how the storyline is going and Ambrose has almost 300 days US title reign, it'll be a 3-way title match.
-RAW after Wrestlemania: Maybe they go down to the crowd one last time but not together. I honestly dont know how the official split will start but Ambrose will definitely stay heel. Reigns will turn face and Seth will go to his side. Ambrose will release his Moxley side on full effect after this.
:mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol My bunny lasted a year--he was also pretty fat at the end. According to our vet, he died from eating too many cockroaches. R.I.P., Ron.
> 
> Out of personal preference, I would like to see Seth get the win, maybe by getting Dean and Roman to fight each other before he swoops in for the victory via double Blackout
> 
> Putting the U.S. Title on the line could definitely work in the story if they emphasize that it's the thing that will prove why the person who walks away with it at the end is the best of the Shield. But even without it, the storyline is powerful enough.
> 
> I'd like to see them still trying to put their differences aside after WM and stay together for a while before they finally understand that (for the meantime, anyway) they can't continue as a group anymore and have one more glorious battle (maybe at Summerslam) before officially splitting up.


Mine became 9 years old. 

I think that if the boys will be feuding for the us title Roman will win it. But you never know, maybe wwe might surprise us again :dance.



Quoth the Raven said:


> I'd like seeing Dean and Seth do an upgraded version of the amazing Matt Hardy/MVP feud for the US title. Each man wanted to prove he was better than the other at everything- pro wrestling, arm wrestling, pizza eating, beer drinking :lol They would have these contests weekly. Also, they also became tag team champs while feuding at one point.
> 
> Something like that, plus more hatred plus a midcard title and I can guarantee Dean and Seth would make it the most entertaining part of the show.














Calahart said:


> Seth you know damn well what your fan base is like.


Hysterical fangirls that act like 13 year olds and write fanfics about him getting sandwiched between Dean and Roman? :angel



JacqSparrow said:


> Extra points if we get this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Seth interviews :cheer He seems to be doing so much more of these lately!
> 
> Interview: WWE Superstar Seth Rollins on his career and next Tuesday's Smackdown
> 
> http://www.arktimes.com/RockCandy/archives/2014/03/06/interview-wwe-superstar-seth-rollins-on-his-career-and-next-tuesdays-smackdown
> 
> "Rollins has more than once on-air been called "the Architect" and "the flag-bearer of individualism." Watch his running single leg dropkick—or better yet, his corner forearm smash—and you will begin to understand the man's appeal. *There is something unhinged about him—it's there in even his most benign facial expressions.*"
> 
> :yum:
> 
> "I never got in fights, I was a model student, got good grades. I wasn’t much of an extracurricular participant, I didn't play sports or anything like that. I was too busy playing around with my friends and wrestling in my back yard. But I was a good kid, I didn’t drink or smoke. Model citizen."
> 
> Sethie's such a good boy.
> 
> "The fans are awesome too. With social media now, everybody’s faceless, but I assume these kids sending me pictures of myself of Instagram are twelve, thirteen years old. But I don’t know. We’ve all got twitter handles and aliases, and so I don’t really even know what my fan base is like. But everyone’s very kind. I don’t have any crazy people or stalkers or anything like that."
> 
> *ahem* Even the Tumblr fangirls?


Aaw its adorable that he is such a good boy. Can't wait to watch that interview when I get home.


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> Hysterical fangirls that act like 13 year olds and write fanfics about him getting sandwiched between Dean and Roman? :angel


That he has read plenty of, let's not forget about that :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> Mine became 9 years old.
> 
> Hysterical fangirls that act like 13 year olds and write fanfics about him getting sandwiched between Dean and Roman? :angel
> 
> 
> 
> Aaw its adorable that he is such a good boy. Can't wait to watch that interview when I get home.


Wow! That's a long-lived bunny alright.

And since you posted a Pikachu gif... Pokemon/Shield crossover!!! :mark: Awesome on so many levels.





















SubZero3:16 said:


> That he has read plenty of, let's not forget about that :lol


:agree: He may secretly be a fan of yours, Zero


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> Wow! That's a long-lived bunny alright.
> 
> And since you posted a Pikachu gif... Pokemon/Shield crossover!!! :mark: Awesome on so many levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :agree: He may secretly be a fan of yours, Zero


If he actually finds my story after wading through thousands on that site well kudos to him.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> If he actually finds my story after wading through thousands on that site well kudos to him.


The Tumblr fangirls may have unwittingly helped him out there


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> The Tumblr fangirls may have unwittingly helped him out there


It does have an extraordinary high amount of views compared to my other stories and I can't figure out why… what did you guys do? :argh:


----------



## Banez

lol @ those pocket fighters, brilliant.


----------



## Reaper

Calahart said:


> Seth you know damn well what your fan base is like.


Lol. All three of them know what their fanbase is and what it's like and you can see them playing it up every single chance they get. 

When I read that comment about the fanbase from Seth, I rolled my eyes too. Dude is playing hard to get.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I can really see the Twilight girls and the like being fangirls for Seth. I think he'll have more teenage fans than his stablemates.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I just watch Smackdown (The Shield promo) and I'm just saying:

Seth and Dean did a good job :cheer

And I love Dean voice


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> It does have an extraordinary high amount of views compared to my other stories and I can't figure out why… what did you guys do? :argh:


Nothing illegal :angel



Quoth the Raven said:


> I can really see the Twilight girls and the like being fangirls for Seth. I think he'll have more teenage fans than his stablemates.


Add the Harry Potter girls to that list :lol The fact that he likes it is like a beacon.


----------



## Reaper

Quoth the Raven said:


> *I can really see the Twilight girls *and the like being fangirls for Seth. I think he'll have more teenage fans than his stablemates.


Really ... I totally don't make that connection at all ....... Seth and Twilight fangirls. I don't see it at all.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Basically all YA genre fangirls and others similar to them :lol Seth could pull in that demographic for some reason I think :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Reaper Jones said:


> Really ... I totally don't make that connection at all ....... Seth and Twilight fangirls. I don't see it at all.


Well not literally Twilight fangirls, but you know, most of the teenage girl demographic. I don't know, but on Twitter, it seems like his craziest fans are from that age group, and of course us guys who love his ring work and improvement on the mic. He keeps retweeting fanarts and girls taking selfies in a Shield t shirt, while Dean never comes online and Roman doesn't retweet much I think.

The Ambrose and Reigns fangirls seem to be a little older than the Seth ones on an average.


----------



## DareDevil

Yo peeps what up? Good morning to ya, or whatever it is where you live.
So the topic right now is, Seth has the twilight and harrypotter fans, he goes on tumblr to spy on his fans, I'm glad he goes there and not here, he'll get a heart attack, and what else?


----------



## Joshi Judas

It's past 8 pm here lol. Still at work, gotta wait another hour for a call with the clients. You 'Muricans and your timings causing us delays :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> It's past 8 pm here lol. Still at work, gotta wait another hour for a call with the clients. You 'Muricans and your timings causing us delays :lmao


Well, I'm not murican, I do live in murica though, so I apologize for that Raven.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Did you sneak across the borders? :lmao

Don't let Zeb catch you.


----------



## DareDevil

Yes, I did Raven, Zeb can suck it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> Lol. *All three of them know what their fanbase is and what it's like and you can see them playing it up every single chance they get. *
> 
> When I read that comment about the fanbase from Seth, I rolled my eyes too. Dude is playing hard to get.


Totally. Those moments when Sheamus lifts up Dean's shirt to punch his chest? Like that isn't the most obvious fan service ever. Not that I'm necessarily complaining, though. I thank the gods that Dean wants nothing to do with the internet or social networking. I mean I'm sure he has a decent idea about how bad some of his fangirls can get, but...I'd be all kinds of embarrassed if he ever saw some of the things I've made. I like to think I'm not as bad as some, but...yeah I'm still pretty obsessed. And kinda bad. Okay shutting up now. :argh:


----------



## Joshi Judas

For real though, were you born in USA? Coz that makes you a 'Murican :lol Are you an Eddie or Del Rio? (Only talking origins here, not talent )


----------



## Reaper

Quoth the Raven said:


> Well not literally Twilight fangirls, but you know, most of the teenage girl demographic. I don't know, but on Twitter, it seems like his craziest fans are from that age group, and of course us guys who love his ring work and improvement on the mic. He keeps retweeting fanarts and girls taking selfies in a Shield t shirt, while Dean never comes online and Roman doesn't retweet much I think.
> 
> The Ambrose and Reigns fangirls seem to be a little older than the Seth ones on an average.


Lol. Dude, it was a little painful imagining Seth Rollins side-by-side Robin Pattinson and Taylor Lautner in terms of demographic o.0 ... not that I have anything against them ... but part of me cringed at the mere thought  

There's plenty of teen girls that are no longer Twihards or Beliebers ... or whatever (forgive I'm over 33 so not as "in" with current vernacular) and I would hope that the wrestling demographic and that particular demographic doesn't overlap .. just sayin on gut instinct.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Twihards? :lmao I've never heard that term before. :lmao :banderas


----------



## Reaper

Calahart said:


> Totally. Those moments when Sheamus lifts up Dean's shirt to punch his chest? Like that isn't the most obvious fan service ever. Not that I'm necessarily complaining, though. I thank the gods that Dean wants nothing to do with the internet or social networking. I mean I'm sure he has a decent idea about how bad some of his fangirls can get, but...I'd be all kinds of embarrassed if he ever saw some of the things I've made. I like to think I'm not as bad as some, but...yeah I'm still pretty obsessed. And kinda bad. Okay shutting up now. :argh:


Well, FYI, some sleazy reporters shamed some fangirls by literally printing out and shoving their sex related fanart in Tom Hiddleston's face. It's becoming pretty bad out there and I think the mocking of fandoms has only just begun.

I'm hoping someone eventually stands up and puts a stop to shaming fandoms otherwise it could result in some pretty embarrassing moments to say the least.



Calahart said:


> Twihards? :lmao I've never heard that term before. :lmao :banderas


Sarcasm? 'Cuz I looked it up in the Urban dictionary and it's there .. I kid you not


----------



## SubZero3:16

DareDevil said:


> Yo peeps what up? Good morning to ya, or whatever it is where you live.
> So the topic right now is, Seth has the twilight and harrypotter fans, he goes on tumblr to spy on his fans, I'm glad he goes there and not here, he'll get a heart attack, and what else?


What makes you think that he doesn't read this thread? This is the biggest pro wrestling forum in the world and this is the most prominent shield thread. If he can wade through the depths of tumblr finding this site is a piece of cake. :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh yeah Twihards and Beliebers have gone down but it's even worse. We got the Directioners now :lmao fpalm

Nah, Seth is much more manlier than Pattinson or Lautner could ever be of course. But if he draws in the teenage girl demographic, it could be good for him :lol Of course he'll have his fans like us too.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> Well, FYI, *some sleazy reporters shamed some fangirls by literally printing out and shoving their sex related fanart in Tom Hiddleston's face.* It's becoming pretty bad out there and I think the mocking of fandoms has only just begun.
> 
> I'm hoping someone eventually stands up and puts a stop to shaming fandoms otherwise it could result in some pretty embarrassing moments to say the least.


Wow that's fucked up. Just because some don't agree with fandoms making ridiculous or sexual fan works based off of a celebrity or character it doesn't make it right to ever do that. Pretty sure Hiddleston never asked for it. Internet or not it's just a way to vent our sexual feelings and it's meant to be kept within the fandom. How pathetic of those reporters. Not really directing anything at you. Just ventiing.




Reaper Jones said:


> *Sarcasm?* 'Cuz I looked it up in the Urban dictionary and it's there .. I kid you not


...kinda :argh:

Hah wow. I never once heard that term. I thought you were just pulling an oldie like how some folks coined the term "pokemans". :lmao


----------



## RizoRiz

You don't have to lust over these guys when you've got prime sirloin right here honey


----------



## Reaper

Calahart said:


> Wow that's fucked up. Just because some don't agree with fandoms making ridiculous or sexual fan works based off of a celebrity or character it doesn't make it right to ever do that. Pretty sure Hiddleston never asked for it. Internet or not it's just a way to vent our sexual feelings and it's meant to be kept within the fandom. How pathetic of those reporters.


I completely agree. That was bullshit .. They even aired it and you can see Hiddleston's embarrassment at what he was shown, but he personally displayed a lot of class by not letting any negative reaction come across. 

I myself run a romance/NSFW blog dedicated to myself and my fiance since we're in an LDR and would die of embarrassment at the thought of it ever getting out there with my real name attached to it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

What's a LDR?

In any case, I'd like to think the shield boys would display at least somewhat the same amount of class if someone decided to pull that kind of bullshit on us. I mean on tumblr the whole point is for stuff to get spread around. I doubt any of my saucy stuff would make it to any of them, but god... if it did... SETH STAY AWAY FROM MY TUMBLR


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> For real though, were you born in USA? Coz that makes you a 'Murican :lol Are you an Eddie or Del Rio? (Only talking origins here, not talent )


Nope, I'm a full blooded Mexican. Even though people think I'm Asian .


----------



## Reaper

Calahart said:


> What's a LDR?
> 
> In any case, I'm sure the shield boys would display at least somewhat the same amount of class if someone decided to pull that kind of bullshit on us.


LDR = Long distance relationship. She's an American and I'm .. well that's classified  

Hopefully ... It's hard to tell what goes on backstage though with regards to what people are sharing with each other, but I suppose that's ok since it's hushed up and isn't made public for judgement.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ah a bonafide Mexican kada kada That's great Vicky :mark: :mark:

Lol you don't look THAT Asian to me, certainly not Chinese/Japanese/Korean. You could pass off as a Middle Eastern though I guess, or a North Indian :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> LDR = Long distance relationship. She's an American and I'm .. well that's classified
> 
> Hopefully ... It's hard to tell what goes on backstage though with regards to what people are sharing with each other, but I suppose that's ok since it's hushed up and isn't made public for judgement.


I coulda swore you once hinted at where you live. I might be getting you mixed up with someone else, though. :hmm:

At least I know that if I ever went to a meet and greet then none of those boys know what I do behind locked chambers. Huhuhu

By the way, I want to trade spots with Big Show right there.









Also
Fuckin' ey Seth


----------



## DareDevil

Well, some dude on a supermarket thought my brother and I were Korean, and once this lady was like, "oh, I thought you guys were Chinese." And once, I did got told that I look from the Middle East.. I don't know.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tell that lady you're a Real American Vicky. We The People.

Or maybe she just jealous coz Mexican genes = Hot genes :cena3


----------



## DareDevil

Ohhh, haha. Well, I've never saw that lady again, that was like a fucking long time ago.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Smackdown video of "The Shield Summit"




http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1f9h0w
_“We can handle getting beat up, we can handle getting hurt, we can handle physical pain that’s no problem. one thing that I can’t handle, what I will not tolerate, what will keep me up at night and that is being lied to by somebody that I trust.”
“I feel like I’ve been lied to for the past 18 months. I was under the impression that The Shield had each others backs… (Seth Rollins) He walked out on us in the middle of a war!”
“What you dont understand is the war isnt with The Wyatts. The war is within us. It’s no secret. The Shield hasnt been The Shield for some time. But I did what I also do Monday, I sacrificed myself for the greater good so that we can get ourselves on the same page.”
“There’s a big difference on what you (Seth) did. I fought off, you walked off.”
“We can call this right now. We can walk and go our separate ways and guess what we’ll be fine. We’re all talented men. But you know what, being fine isnt good enough.”
“From the moment we came into the WWE we’ve been kicking down walls and if we stand together united no one can touch us. So let do what we do, let’s be The Shield and take this place back.”
“Are we done here or are we done?”
_


----------



## JacqSparrow

DareDevil said:


> Yo peeps what up? Good morning to ya, or whatever it is where you live.
> So the topic right now is, Seth has the twilight and harrypotter fans, he goes on tumblr to spy on his fans, I'm glad he goes there and not here, he'll get a heart attack, and what else?


I'm not so sure about that--Tumblr even scares me sometimes :lol



Calahart said:


> Totally. Those moments when Sheamus lifts up Dean's shirt to punch his chest? Like that isn't the most obvious fan service ever. Not that I'm necessarily complaining, though. I thank the gods that Dean wants nothing to do with the internet or social networking. I mean I'm sure he has a decent idea about how bad some of his fangirls can get, but...I'd be all kinds of embarrassed if he ever saw some of the things I've made. I like to think I'm not as bad as some, but...yeah I'm still pretty obsessed. And kinda bad. Okay shutting up now. :argh:


:lmao aww, Caly. Nope, you're definitely not the worst I've seen yet

And Sheamus is such a Dean fanboy. He rarely does that to the other two, so sad.

DAT SIG :mark:



Calahart said:


> Twihards? :lmao I've never heard that term before. :lmao :banderas


I preferred it when the term was just 'Twilighters' :lol



Reaper Jones said:


> Well, FYI, some sleazy reporters shamed some fangirls by literally printing out and shoving their sex related fanart in Tom Hiddleston's face. It's becoming pretty bad out there and I think the mocking of fandoms has only just begun.


...That is just wrong. I don't know who I'm more embarrassed for, really.

Vicky, seems like you have a very interesting face


----------



## CALΔMITY

TheVipersGirl said:


> Smackdown video of "The Shield Summit"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1f9h0w


Welp this was all I needed to see. GREAT segment! It was nice to see it from beginning to end. I enjoyed that little pop Ambrose got at the end too. I could be wrong, but it didn't feel piped in.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Welp this was all I needed to see. GREAT segment! It was nice to see it from beginning to end. I enjoyed that little pop Ambrose got at the end too. I could be wrong, but it didn't feel piped in.


I'm having feels all over the place again. 



Spoiler: SD reaction



THE AMBROLLEIGNS. Roman and Dean looking so pissed at the start and then Seth comes down and does his puppy-dog shtick and Roman caves but Dean's just Dean and needs to be a little bit violent first. That was painful, but necessary.

The cheers when they made up :mark: :mark: The crowd loves the bromance as much as we do.

I LOVE YOU SETH.


----------



## Set For Seth

DareDevil said:


> Well, some dude on a supermarket thought my brother and I were Korean, and once this lady was like, "oh, I thought you guys were Chinese." And once, I did got told that I look from the Middle East.. I don't know.


Own that racial ambiguity and be a model, hunty.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> That he has read plenty of, let's not forget about that :lol


He's such a media whore, I bet he is reading all of our messages right now :lol If he does hi Sehtie.












JacqSparrow said:


> Wow! That's a long-lived bunny alright.
> 
> And since you posted a Pikachu gif... Pokemon/Shield crossover!!! :mark: Awesome on so many levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :agree: He may secretly be a fan of yours, Zero


yeah my vet didn't believe me at first that my bunny was that old :lol And when he heard what his diet was he was like 










Those pokemon cross over arts look amazing :mark: Somebody should make a pokemon hack with these.



Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh yeah Twihards and Beliebers have gone down but it's even worse. We got the Directioners now :lmao fpalm
> 
> Nah, Seth is much more manlier than Pattinson or Lautner could ever be of course. But if he draws in the teenage girl demographic, it could be good for him :lol Of course he'll have his fans like us too.


Thank god I'm out of high school fpalm, I had enough shit with those Timberlake hardcore fans. I almost got beaten up once because I called him a ***.



DareDevil said:


> Nope, I'm a full blooded Mexican. Even though people think I'm Asian .


I've seen your picture, you kinda look like my Italian friend but definately not Asian. People say sometimes that I look like an ukrainian :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Spoiler: smackdown spoiler as always



THOSE POPS..... They weren't no piped in pops brother!!! Yes!! :mark:

Such a fantastic promo... Marked at the exact same point as I did on when watching the YouTube video when Rollins slapped Ambrose. DAT CONTACT :mark:

I swear Ambrose at the end dropped a "motherfucker(s)" :lmao

Such a great reaction. Love the dynamic between these guys. The spolit child element to Ambrose is fantastic! His breathing deeply and trying to contain himself. How he paced he ring when Roman put his fist together with Seth. Just.... :clap :banderas

Not only putting on a clinic in the ring but wiping the floor with everyone else when it comes to storytelling. THATS HOW ITS DONE



Ps sorry if this comes out crappy on the forum. I hate this app!





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler: smackdown spoiler as always
> 
> 
> 
> THOSE POPS..... They weren't no piped in pops brother!!! Yes!! :mark:
> 
> Such a fantastic promo... Marked at the exact same point as I did on when watching the YouTube video when Rollins slapped Ambrose. DAT CONTACT :mark:
> 
> I swear Ambrose at the end dropped a "motherfucker(s)" :lmao
> 
> Such a great reaction. Love the dynamic between these guys. The applied child element to Ambrose is fantastic! His breathing deeply and trying to contain himself. How he paced he ring when Roman put his fist together with Seth. Just.... :clap :banderas
> 
> Not only putting on a clinic in the ring but wiping the floor with everyone else when it comes to storytelling. THATS HOW ITS DONE
> 
> 
> 
> Ps sorry if this comes out crappy on the forum. I hate this app!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's a crappy app, mine wouldn't even load today for some reason.

You make me even more excited about sd though:mark: Can't wait


----------



## tbp82

NO! said:


> A couple of questions regarding The Shield match at Wrestlemania:
> 
> - Who should win?
> - Do you prefer to see the U.S. title on the line?
> - What should they do afterwards?
> 
> I thought I'd throw this in here instead of making a thread for it.


-Who should win? Roman Reigns. Not only should he win he should win in a dominant spectacular fashion. Hitting some major spots such as a double samoan drop and a double spear to win the match. 

-Do you prefer to see the U.S. title on the line? Yes. The United States Title has been devalued enough under Dean Ambrose reign if the WWE puts the US Champion in a three way match at Mania and doesn't make it for the belt then that means the belt means nothing. I think its time to elevate the belt even if its just for a unification match down the road (which I do not want).

-After the match. Reigns should celebrate HIS wrestlemania moment and Rollins and Ambrose should join in with the fist in the middle of the ring. The next night on Raw Roman Reigns should have an altercation with a major heel Wyatts, Orton, Batista. Later in the night the major heel should be attacking a major face Bryan, Cena when The Shield comes in for the save only for Ambrose and Rollins to attack Roman and the major face instead of helping Roman.


----------



## Reaper

I was marking out over the lumbering blumbering exchange (which wasn't bad because the crowd was more into it but it was technically very weak) between two top guys and then The Shield really caught me by surprise by reminding me of how a promo exchange is really done.



Spoiler: Smackdown segment thoughts



Dudes .... these are fucking main eventers through and through. I could watch a full year of just the three of them going at it with each other in every way imaginable ... (get your minds out of the gutter ladies and gents who swing that way). They really did manage to capture the angst, comraderie and brotherhood of the past year. 

All of them have the look and the it factor. The crowd (despite the piped in cheers) was buzzing. Seth was such a hidden gem fuck man. I had no clue ... He was really good. 

A little surprised at the lack of crowd reaction at the physicality though .. probably caught them by surprise as it was too quick. Only "blunder" if you can call it that. But as a whole, a mark-out worthy segment because it was definitely a coming out party for Seth .. at least for me.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: MY SHIPPER FEELINGS



YOU'RE KILLING ME DEAN









AND I'M NOT NARRATING FOR PUNK EITHER


----------



## tbp82

Reaper Jones said:


> I was marking out over the lumbering blumbering exchange (which wasn't bad because the crowd was more into it but it was technically very weak) between two top guys and then The Shield really caught me by surprise by reminding me of how a promo exchange is really done.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown segment thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> Dudes .... these are fucking main eventers through and through. I could watch a full year of just the three of them going at it with each other in every way imaginable ... (get your minds out of the gutter ladies and gents who swing that way). They really did manage to capture the angst, comraderie and brotherhood of the past year.
> 
> All of them have the look and the it factor. The crowd (despite the piped in cheers) was buzzing. Seth was such a hidden gem fuck man. I had no clue ... He was really good.
> 
> A little surprised at the lack of crowd reaction at the physicality though .. probably caught them by surprise as it was too quick. Only "blunder" if you can call it that. But as a whole, a mark-out worthy segment because it was definitely a coming out party for Seth .. at least for me.


Don't be surprised by lack of reaction to part you mentioned. That reaction the ooohs and ahhs and WTF here we go moment will come when the third member gets touched.


----------



## Kratosx23

tbp82 said:


> -Who should win? Roman Reigns. Not only should he win he should win in a dominant spectacular fashion. Hitting some major spots such as a double samoan drop and a double spear to win the match.


Ummm, no. Stop thinking like Triple H, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Banez

Actually Reigns has already had strong wins. Like in Survivor Series. Most eliminations in Rumble. Who should win is Seth Rollins, he's the guy out of the three who imo could use the win most.


----------



## terrilala

I'd be fine with any of them winning, but I lean towards Rollins winning


----------



## tbp82

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ummm, no. Stop thinking like Triple H, this is ridiculous.


If the goal is to build the guy as a future major player in the WWE what is ridiculous about it. Dean and Seth hanging with Roman will do more to damage Roman than him dominating them.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'd mark like a ridiculous bitch if Rollins came out with the win. Like, take how much I marked for the Elimination Chamber match, multiple it by about five and focus it all on one man instead of six.

This is how much I want Rollins to win. That delicious little bitch...


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: Dean's going to win it.



Bitches. :ambrose


----------



## tbp82

Correct me if I'm wrong but last year The Shield made the challenge for thier mania match on Smackdown 23 days before mania as of today we are 30 days out from Mania right? Does anyone think we get the official word on Shield matches for Mania at either Raw or Smackdown next week?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

psycho bunny said:


> It's a crappy app, mine wouldn't even load today for some reason.
> 
> You make me even more excited about sd though:mark: Can't wait


I love writing my Smackdown bullcrap, because lets face it I don't really give any great opinion I just mark out like an idiot and write some fangirly crap.... But only you guys understand. :lmao :cool2:cheer




tbp82 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but last year The Shield made the challenge for thier mania match on Smackdown 23 days before mania as of today we are 30 days out from Mania right? Does anyone think we get the official word on Shield matches for Mania at either Raw or Smackdown next week?


Dude this is a pretty sweet and quirky fact if its true... Would be nice to see a little bit of a nod towards them and their mania plans in the next few days or so though


----------



## RizoRiz

Ambrose should win, but in unclean, as brutal fashion as possible. I just think that so he can really establish himself as the unhinged, lone wolf heel.

Then maybe Randy Orton can fuck off to midcard where he belongs because Ambrose would play a similar role far more convincingly


----------



## Kratosx23

tbp82 said:


> If the goal is to build the guy as a future major player in the WWE what is ridiculous about it.


Burying the 2 guys who've been carrying his green ass for a year and a half? Are you SERIOUS? Reigns is going to get enough chances as it is, he'll be WWE Champion by SummerSlam FFS. These guys have to scrape and claw for what little they're allowed to get and you want to have SuperReigns plow through them at the same time by himself. fpalm



> Dean and Seth hanging with Roman will do more to damage Roman than him dominating them.


GOOD. If he sucks so fucking badly that he can't get over winning a competitive match, he doesn't deserve to be pushed. 

How about you stop looking at Reigns picture for a second, lose your boner and think about the guys with actual talent for once.


----------



## DareDevil

Set For Seth said:


> Own that racial ambiguity and be a model, hunty.


Lol, let me just loose some weight, get in shape, magically stop being a goddamn midget and we're set.



psycho bunny said:


> I've seen your picture, you kinda look like my Italian friend but definately not Asian. People say sometimes that I look like an ukrainian :lol


:lmao now, I'm Italian, well if it helps, the Mexican and Italian flag share the same color. 



> Thank god I'm out of high school fpalm, I had enough shit with those Timberlake hardcore fans. I almost got beaten up once because I called him a ***.


OMG!! What the fuck is wrong with people?


----------



## tbp82

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Burying the 2 guys who've been carrying his green ass for a year and a half? Are you SERIOUS? Reigns is going to get enough chances as it is, he'll be WWE Champion by SummerSlam FFS. These guys have to scrape and claw for what little they're allowed to get and you want to have SuperReigns plow through them at the same time by himself. fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD. If he sucks so fucking badly that he can't get over winning a competitive match, he doesn't deserve to be pushed.
> 
> 
> How about you stop looking at Reigns picture for a second, lose your boner and think about the guys with actual talent for a second.



But that is not his character. His character is not a character that is built for Bret Hart vs. British Bulldog Summerslam 92 matches where the win is by the skin of his teeth. His character is built more in a Goldberg dominant type way and when the matches get competitive they should be Rock/Austin style attitude era slugfest. 


While I don't agree with you on the guys with the actual talent part because I believe Reigns has actual talent. I have respect for Ambrose and Rollins. Have said it before think Ambrose can be the next Rowdy Roddy Piper. But, we didn't see him beating Hogan at Wrestlemania as we shouldn't have. Also, I've said Rollins can be the next Jeff Hardy but we didn't see him beating The Rock at wrestlemania again as we shouldn't have. Not sure what you're getting at with the stop looking at Reigns comment. Don't get me wrong his look is his biggest strength but just because YOU don't think he has talent doesn't mean other people can't think he has talent.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

DareDevil said:


> OMG!! What the fuck is wrong with people?


I'm having a flashback of the time I got a death threat because I said that in my opinion Twilight was a horribly-written piece of utter dreck with some of the worst gender politics I've ever seen, full of loathsome and tedious characters, that it weaves Mormon abstinence lecturing into the narrative about as subtly as a cannonball of dark matter being dropped onto a thousand glass cats, that it defiles the good name of vampire lore and mythology the world over and that I wouldn't even consider it worthy of wasting the lighter fluid it would take to set a copy of it on fire.

Admittedly a harsh criticism, but I think the detailed and intricate death threat I received as a result would still qualify as disproportionate in terms of retribution.

Some people take their fandoms seriously, it seems.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> *I'm having a flashback of the time I got a death threat because I said that in my opinion Twilight was a horribly-written piece of utter dreck with some of the worst gender politics I've ever seen, full of loathsome and tedious characters, that it weaves Mormon abstinence lecturing into the narrative about as subtly as a cannonball of dark matter being dropped onto a thousand glass cats, that it defiles the good name of vampire lore and mythology the world over and that I wouldn't even consider it worthy of wasting the lighter fluid it would take to set a copy of it on fire.*
> 
> Admittedly a harsh criticism, but I think the detailed and intricate death threat I received as a result would still qualify as disproportionate in terms of retribution.
> 
> Some people take their fandoms seriously, it seems.


If you weren't gay I would marry you.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm having a flashback of the time I got a death threat because I said that in my opinion Twilight was a horribly-written piece of utter dreck with some of the worst gender politics I've ever seen, full of loathsome and tedious characters, that it weaves Mormon abstinence lecturing into the narrative about as subtly as a cannonball of dark matter being dropped onto a thousand glass cats, that it defiles the good name of vampire lore and mythology the world over and that I wouldn't even consider it worthy of wasting the lighter fluid it would take to set a copy of it on fire.
> 
> Admittedly a harsh criticism, but I think the detailed and intricate death threat I received as a result would still qualify as disproportionate in terms of retribution.
> 
> Some people take their fandoms seriously, it seems.


Totally. Seth even supposedly got death threats on twitter for walking out on Dean. 8*D I just love this world we live in.

Your criticism gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> If you weren't gay I would marry you.


Honey... I'd say you'd need to get in line but normally what I get is "if you weren't gay I'd ride you into blissful oblivion" or some equally-colourful variation thereof. Wanting to marry me if I was into the va-jay-jay is actually a first...


----------



## DareDevil

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm having a flashback of the time *I got a death threat *because I said that in my opinion Twilight was a horribly-written piece of utter dreck with some of the worst gender politics I've ever seen, full of loathsome and tedious characters, that it weaves Mormon abstinence lecturing into the narrative about as subtly as a cannonball of dark matter being dropped onto a thousand glass cats, that it defiles the good name of vampire lore and mythology the world over and that I wouldn't even consider it worthy of wasting the lighter fluid it would take to set a copy of it on fire.
> 
> Admittedly a harsh criticism, but I think the detailed and intricate death threat I received as a result would still qualify as disproportionate in terms of retribution.
> 
> Some people take their fandoms seriously, it seems.


:no: :no: I am loosing my faith in humanity... Twilight is a disgrace to vampires, vampires are suppose to be fucking scary, not freaking twinkly hot boys, and that boy wasn't even hot, pattiston is goddamn ugly. I swear to god, these people need a slapping, I understand fully when someone gets mad for another person bashing what they like, because, admit it, we sometimes go berserk in here when someone starts shitting on The Shield, but to send death threads? WTF?!? No no no, you don't do that. Well, I'm not sure how true this is, but I read once that some shield fangirls on tumblr, did went ahead and send out death threads to a person that publicly posted that he didn't like The Shield.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Spoiler: spoiler



I fought off, you walked off. - Ambrose.

Don't know if it's just me but damn that was a powerful line :mark:

PROMO GOD :ambrose3


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Honey... I'd say you'd need to get in line but normally what I get is "if you weren't gay I'd ride you into blissful oblivion" or some equally-colourful variation thereof. Wanting to marry me if I was into the va-jay-jay is actually a first...


Woohoo!!! :cheer I took Steven's marriage virginity :dance


----------



## RizoRiz

There was a documentary over here about how obsessive "Directioners" have become, followed crazy fans etc. After that "Directioners" on twitter went into meltdown, sending death threats to the channel that broadcast it

The Shield fandom's going to go a similar route


----------



## DareDevil

Also a damn Vampire looks like this, if you know who this is, you're good with me.


Spoiler: vampire


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> Lol, let me just loose some weight, get in shape, magically stop being a goddamn midget and we're set.
> 
> :lmao now, I'm Italian, well if it helps, the Mexican and Italian flag share the same color.
> 
> OMG!! What the fuck is wrong with people?


Yeah well it was an awfull school, I left after 3 months. It also doesn't really help that I studied for hair dresser and that I was in a classroom full of hormones :banderas those were the days when we threw hair dryers and scissors at each other. 




Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm having a flashback of the time I got a death threat because I said that in my opinion Twilight was a horribly-written piece of utter dreck with some of the worst gender politics I've ever seen, full of loathsome and tedious characters, that it weaves Mormon abstinence lecturing into the narrative about as subtly as a cannonball of dark matter being dropped onto a thousand glass cats, that it defiles the good name of vampire lore and mythology the world over and that I wouldn't even consider it worthy of wasting the lighter fluid it would take to set a copy of it on fire.
> 
> Admittedly a harsh criticism, but I think the detailed and intricate death threat I received as a result would still qualify as disproportionate in terms of retribution.
> 
> Some people take their fandoms seriously, it seems.


Aaah twilight, I saw that first piece of garbage to do a favor for my cousin. Worst 2 hours of my life. Really love your view about it :lmao I couldn't say it more nicely. 

From what I've heard those beliebers are the worst though :draper2


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm having a flashback of the time *I got a death threat* because I said that in my opinion Twilight was a horribly-written piece of utter dreck with some of the worst gender politics I've ever seen, full of loathsome and tedious characters, that it weaves Mormon abstinence lecturing into the narrative about as subtly as a cannonball of dark matter being dropped onto a thousand glass cats, that it defiles the good name of vampire lore and mythology the world over and that I wouldn't even consider it worthy of wasting the lighter fluid it would take to set a copy of it on fire.
> 
> Admittedly a harsh criticism, but I think the detailed and intricate death threat I received as a result would still qualify as disproportionate in terms of retribution.
> 
> Some people take their fandoms seriously, it seems.


Omg what is wrong with people seriously I just... Sometimes I really do lose faith in humans 

And my god you have some solid opinions Reservior, not many people can think so deeply about stuff. Usually people just have a once track mind in this day and age and cannot start or keep a conversation going to save their life. It's refreshing to see someone able to weigh up having fun and being able to be themselves/have strong viewpoint and not apologising for it. Like Jesus, have fun but don't lose identity because everyone else lets things go over their head rather than challenging the "norm".


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> Also a damn Vampire looks like this, if you know who this is, you're good with me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: vampire


Is it Alucard?


----------



## Joshi Judas

The greatest damage Twilight inflicted on the world was spawning off the Fifty Shades trilogy, thus creating the most undeserved millionaire in the history of millionaires fpalm

Also, it's just sad that even Directioners send death threats now, but most of them are 13 year old girls so I wouldn't worry :lol

Atleast the Cenation does no such thing coz they #RiseAboveHate :cena3


----------



## Reservoir Angel

DareDevil said:


> :no: :no: I am loosing my faith in humanity... Twilight is a disgrace to vampires, vampires are suppose to be fucking scary, not freaking twinkly hot boys, and that boy wasn't even hot, pattiston is goddamn ugly. I swear to god, these people need a slapping, I understand fully when someone gets mad for another person bashing what they like, because, admit it, we sometimes go berserk in here when someone starts shitting on The Shield, but to send death threads? WTF?!? No no no, you don't do that. Well, I'm not sure how true this is, but I read once that some shield fangirls on tumblr, did went ahead and send out death threads to a person that publicly posted that he didn't like The Shield.


I'm actuallly cool with Robert Pattinson mostly because if you watch him do interviews about the films, it becomes very clear that he pretty much fucking hates being in the things as well. So I find it hard to hate his character when I'm pretty sure he'd be right there next to me joining the chorus of "yeah, fuck that creepy bastard right in his stupid hair!"

Really, the Twilight saga (I'm not even getting into how much I want to punch myself in the skull over the fact that some people can call fucking Twilight of all things a 'saga' with a straight face) has, like, no saving grace to it. It's just bad. And it's sinister in its badness. Because it's terrible but it's marketed to people who are too young and/or vapid to know any better, thus helping to ruin both the gender attitudes and literary judgement of an entire generation.

When I was 13, I was reading stuff like Lord of the Rings, Dracula, War of the Worlds, the work of H.P. Lovecraft, etc.
Now at 13, people read Twilight and learn that women need a man to give them any self-worth and that said man acting creepy and possessive to the point of it being genuinely worrying and dangerous is just how love should be expressed and if you don't stand for it, it's kind of you fault.

You don't need to be some old fusspot to point out how utterly downright detestable that is.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Woohoo!!! :cheer I took Steven's marriage virginity :dance


God knows I have so few left... even some of the ones you wouldn't expect me to be without are long since gone. :$



tylermoxreigns said:


> Omg what is wrong with people seriously I just... Sometimes I really do lose faith in humans
> 
> And my god you have some solid opinions Reservior, not many people can think so deeply about stuff. Usually people just have a once track mind in this day and age and cannot start or keep a conversation going to save their life. It's refreshing to see someone able to weigh up having fun and being able to be themselves/have strong viewpoint and not apologising for it. Like Jesus, have fun but don't lose identity because everyone else lets things go over their head rather than challenging the "norm".


It helps that my opinion of literary works has always been more multi-faceted than some people. So I've never just called Twilight, or indeed any book, bad as a blanket statement. I've always gone deeper into the specific reasons for something being bad.

Just helps that Twilight's awful qualities aren't some obscure part of it. The things that make it dreadful are the meat and potatoes of the whole thing. 

Plus I know that novels/films of that demographic and genre CAN be done well. I actually fucking liked the Mortal Instruments film for God's sake. Which I love being able to say because it's an instant shut-down to the "you just hate young adult fantasy stuff!" criticism.


----------



## terrilala

the stories I've read on this thread are a million times better than 50 shades of grey or twilight, those both SUCK literally and figuratively


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Is it Alucard?


:cool2 THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! Fucking moster. Still, Lucy>Alucard for me, hope you know who Lucy is.


----------



## CALΔMITY

So for the past hour and a half I've been drawing from Ambrose/Moxley screencaps in my folder. 
It started off as practicing his arms...then I kinda just kept drawing.









My hand hurts. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> The greatest damage Twilight inflicted on the world was spawning off the Fifty Shades trilogy, thus creating the most undeserved millionaire in the history of millionaires fpalm
> 
> Also, it's just sad that even Directioners send death threats now, but most of them are 13 year old girls so I wouldn't worry :lol
> 
> Atleast the Cenation does no such thing coz they #RiseAboveHate :cena3


Ugh 50 shades fpalm Really hope they won't make a movie about it, if they do I think I'll stay off of social media for 6 months. And trust me a herd of 13 year olds can be friggin scary. 

I really hate to admit it, but Cena fangirls can be pretty decent compared to other fandoms



DareDevil said:


> :cool2 THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! Fucking moster. Still, Lucy>Alucard for me, hope you know who Lucy is.


Alucard is pretty badass, and yes sweety I know who Lucy is :lmao. But in my opinion Gasai Yuno is still the most badass chick in anime ever.



Calahart said:


> So for the past hour and a half I've been drawing from Ambrose/Moxley screencaps in my folder.
> It started off as practicing his arms...then I kinda just kept drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hand hurts. :lol


Think I find my new phone picture, looks great girl.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> So for the past hour and a half I've been drawing from Ambrose/Moxley screencaps in my folder.
> It started off as practicing his arms...then I kinda just kept drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hand hurts. :lol


HOLY SHIT.... I LOVE THIS :cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2

Edit: Just realised that the top left is the pic in my sig. Le sigh.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> So for the past hour and a half I've been drawing from Ambrose/Moxley screencaps in my folder.
> It started off as practicing his arms...then I kinda just kept drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hand hurts. :lol


Caly with that GOAT art as always. :cheer:cheer



psycho bunny said:


> Alucard is pretty badass, and yes sweety I know who Lucy is :lmao. But still in my opinion Gasai Yuno is still the most badass chick in anime ever.


Oh good you know here, lol, Gasai Yuno = AJ LEE!! Plz. Haha, no but seriously, Yuno is a goddamn psychopath.


----------



## SubZero3:16

5o shades sucks ass. I read an exerpt on line and I was like I've read fanfics better than this shit, lo and behold it originated from one. A guy friend ( who also likes Twilight) showed me what was suppose to be a hot sex scene and I was not impressed. The female character comes across as a brain dead idiot and I just can't!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> Caly with that GOAT art as always. :cheer:cheer
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good you know here, lol, Gasai Yuno = AJ LEE!! Plz. Haha, no but seriously, Yuno is a goddamn psychopath.


You compare the GOAT Yuno to that bith AJ










I love Lucy but you know she's supernatural and all, I prefer the characters that are just bad shit crazy :lmao. And I know Yuno can do more with a pair of scissors then Lucy with her stupid vectors :lol.



SubZero3:16 said:


> 5o shades sucks ass. I read an exerpt on line and I was like I've read fanfics better than this shit, lo and behold it originated from one. A guy friend ( who also likes Twilight) showed me what was suppose to be a hot sex scene and I was not impressed. The female character comes across as a brain dead idiot and I just can't!


I borrowed the book from a friend I went through the first 50 pages then I was like meh I'm out :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

psycho bunny said:


> Ugh 50 shades fpalm Really hope they won't make a movie about it, if they do I think I'll stay off of social media for 6 months. And trust me a herd of 13 year olds can be friggin scary.


I don't get how they can make 50 Shades a film. It'll just disappoint everyone. Because the only reason you read 50 Shades is to be titillated and aroused by the bondage knobbing (and even that failed because I'm totally on board with such knobbing and it did nothing for me) and you can't portray that in a film to the full effect without it having to be sold direct-to-DVD behind a curtain in a DVD shop's restricted area.

So the film will have to focus on the story... which is set-up for failure because 50 Shades' story is at once ludicrously over-the-top and completely fucking tedious and dull at every turn and none of the main characters are in any way engaging.


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> You compare the GOAT Yuno to that bith AJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Lucy but you know she's supernatural and all, I prefer the characters that are just bad shit crazy :lmao. And I know Yuno can do more with a pair of scissors then Lucy with her stupid vectors :lol.


But..but...sigh, I still like Lucy more tho, we should ask Caly to draw Dean and Roman,with Yuno's yandere face saying,..
_Seth_,.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> 5o shades sucks ass. I read an exerpt on line and I was like I've read fanfics better than this shit, lo and behold it originated from one. A guy friend ( who also likes Twilight) showed me what was suppose to be a hot sex scene and I was not impressed. The female character comes across as a brain dead idiot and I just can't!


I was lol-ing like an idiot reading 50 shades. :lmao
My Mom fell asleep reading it. I think that pretty much sums it up. 

P.s. Just want to clarify I didn't spend my money on this shit, I borrowed the book. Not worth the paper its written on. The movie is career suicide for those involved (probably not regarding the dollar, but acting credibility will take a nose dive like a mother)



Spoiler: didn't want to post this in the thread but...



The bit where the girl in Shades gets her thingy-majiggy (read: vagina) shaved by Christian. So degrading. And the writer is writing it like he is taking care of her or some shit. I was seething reading it :lmao


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> 5o shades sucks ass. I read an exerpt on line and I was like I've read fanfics better than this shit, lo and behold it originated from one. A guy friend ( who also likes Twilight) showed me what was suppose to be a hot sex scene and I was not impressed. The female character comes across as a brain dead idiot and I just can't!


Exactly!

The sex is boring, repetitive and mundane and the main characters are a creepy and dickhead stalker guy with no redeeming qualities besides apparently being good in bed, a fact we are given no evidence for, and a brainless airhead with no personality at all beyond whining and orgasms.

And really, I find it a case of "unreliable narrator" too. We're told Christian is terrific in bed but it's established almost immediately that whats-her-face has literally nothing to compare him to, not even her own hand. So he could be limp and terrible and she'd still sing his praises just because he bothered to pay the nondescript bitch any measure of attention.


----------



## NeyNey

Spoiler: Smackdown



God, FANTASTIC promo... first Dean.. holy shit. :clap:clap:clap
That thrust in his voice, his face, THE WAY HE HOLDS THE MIC... :banderas
Nothing he says feels forced or fake. It's just brilliant. Simply brilliant.

Second Rollins... are you kidding me... Rollins was fucking awesome!!! :clap:clap:clap
Explaining why he did what he did in a way everbody understands and in the same time full of intensity. :banderas

The way Seth looked at Ambrose when he was like "_THAT'S IT?!?_" was fantastic... 
A mix between "_Dude, I just opend my heart to you both! It hurts me to see us falling apart!_" and "_Are you fucking kidding me you Idiot?_".

Ambrose pushing Rollins... :mark:
Rollins bitchslapping Ambrose... :mark: :mark: :mark:
Rollins words after... :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

"_And you know what I think?!
Now that's that out of *MY* System... I think you might need to get something out of *YOUR* system, too... SO IMMA DO WHAT I DO BEST! IMMA TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM!!!_

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap

Almost brought tears in my eyes. :banderas

It's a shame it was on Smackdown, there are too many people not watching it, not even the great parts.



Caly... enaldo enaldo enaldo Words cannot express my Jealousy of your skills. 
My drawings from Screencaps always look like deformed freaks.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> God, FANTASTIC promo... first Dean.. holy shit. :clap:clap:clap
> That thrust in his voice, his face, THE WAY HE HOLDS THE MIC... :banderas
> Nothing he says feels forced or fake. It's just brilliant. Simply brilliant.
> 
> Second Rollins... are you kidding me... Rollins was fucking awesome!!! :clap:clap:clap
> Explaining why he did what he did in a way everbody understands and in the same time full of intensity. :banderas
> 
> The way Seth looked at Ambrose when he was like "_THAT'S IT?!?_" was fantastic...
> A mix between "_Dude, I just opend my heart to you both! It hurts me to see us falling apart!_" and "_Are you fucking kidding me you Idiot?_".
> 
> Ambrose pushing Rollins... :mark:
> Rollins bitchslapping Ambrose... :mark: :mark: :mark:
> Rollins words after... :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> "_And you know what I think?!
> Now that's that out of *MY* System... I think you might need to get something out of *YOUR* system, too... SO IMMA DO WHAT I DO BEST! IMMA TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM!!!_
> 
> :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap
> 
> Almost brought tears in my eyes. :banderas
> 
> It's a shame it was on Smackdown, there are too many people not watching it, not even the great parts.
> 
> 
> 
> Caly... enaldo enaldo enaldo Words cannot express my Jealousy of your skills.
> My drawings from Screencaps always look like deformed freaks.





Spoiler: reply to ney



10 minutes for a promo though Ney Ney! 10 freaking minutes. I feel like that is unheard of anymore.... WHAT.

Ambroses' "I fought off, you walked off' - I though that was so damn powerful

Rollins and him are gonna have another GOAT feud somewhere down the line and heel and baby. 

Ambrose with those facial expressions and then shooting Rollins' explanation down like the older brother completely shitting all over the younger brother :lol :banderas


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Reservoir Angel said:


> I don't get how they can make 50 Shades a film. It'll just disappoint everyone. Because the only reason you read 50 Shades is to be titillated and aroused by the bondage knobbing (and even that failed because I'm totally on board with such knobbing and it did nothing for me) and you can't portray that in a film to the full effect without it having to be sold direct-to-DVD behind a curtain in a DVD shop's restricted area.
> 
> So the film will have to focus on the story... which is set-up for failure because 50 Shades' story is at once ludicrously over-the-top and completely fucking tedious and dull at every turn and none of the main characters are in any way engaging.


And yet it will probably bring up those bastards millions of dollars fpalm



DareDevil said:


> But..but...sigh, I still like Lucy more tho, we should ask Caly to draw Dean and Roman,with Yuno's yandere face saying,..
> _Seth_,.


Everybody has its own preferences I guess ositivity. Maybe I would liked her more if the anime wasn't so shitty. 

*looks with puppy eyes at caly*





Reservoir Angel said:


> Exactly!
> 
> The sex is boring, repetitive and mundane and the main characters are a creepy and dickhead stalker guy with no redeeming qualities besides apparently being good in bed, a fact we are given no evidence for, and a brainless airhead with no personality at all beyond whining and orgasms.
> 
> And really, I find it a case of "unreliable narrator" too. We're told Christian is terrific in bed but it's established almost immediately that whats-her-face has literally nothing to compare him to, not even her own hand. So he could be limp and terrible and she'd still sing his praises just because he bothered to pay the nondescript bitch any measure of attention.


:lmao I love your writing.


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> Think I find my new phone picture, looks great girl.





tylermoxreigns said:


> HOLY SHIT.... I LOVE THIS :cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2
> 
> Edit: Just realised that the top left is the pic in my sig. Le sigh.





DareDevil said:


> Caly with that GOAT art as always. :cheer:cheer





NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> God, FANTASTIC promo... first Dean.. holy shit. :clap:clap:clap
> That thrust in his voice, his face, THE WAY HE HOLDS THE MIC... :banderas
> Nothing he says feels forced or fake. It's just brilliant. Simply brilliant.
> 
> Second Rollins... are you kidding me... Rollins was fucking awesome!!! :clap:clap:clap
> Explaining why he did what he did in a way everbody understands and in the same time full of intensity. :banderas
> 
> The way Seth looked at Ambrose when he was like "_THAT'S IT?!?_" was fantastic...
> A mix between "_Dude, I just opend my heart to you both! It hurts me to see us falling apart!_" and "_Are you fucking kidding me you Idiot?_".
> 
> Ambrose pushing Rollins... :mark:
> Rollins bitchslapping Ambrose... :mark: :mark: :mark:
> Rollins words after... :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> "_And you know what I think?!
> Now that's that out of *MY* System... I think you might need to get something out of *YOUR* system, too... SO IMMA DO WHAT I DO BEST! IMMA TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM!!!_
> 
> :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap
> 
> Almost brought tears in my eyes. :banderas
> 
> It's a shame it was on Smackdown, there are too many people not watching it, not even the great parts.
> 
> 
> 
> Caly... enaldo enaldo enaldo Words cannot express my Jealousy of your skills.
> My drawings from Screencaps always look like deformed freaks.


Aww Ney I think you're being a tad too harsh on yourself. :lol

Thanks, though, guys. 

Ney with her GOAT reviews.




As for 50 shades, I've never read it. Don't really ever plan on it either. I remember when it was hyped pretty well, but subject to parody and ridicule as fast as Twilight was.


----------



## Banez

lmao this thread is gold, from shield to pokemon to 50 shades... :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Banez said:


> lmao this thread is gold, from shield to pokemon to 50 shades... :lmao


Welcome to the goat thread my friend :cool2


----------



## NeyNey

tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler: reply to ney
> 
> 
> 
> 10 minutes for a promo though Ney Ney! 10 freaking minutes. I feel like that is unheard of anymore.... WHAT.
> 
> Ambroses' "I fought off, you walked off' - I though that was so damn powerful





Spoiler: SD answer to TMR



You're right dude... :ambrose3

And yeah!! How could I forget about that line! What the fuck.



Also was reading your Smackdown post earlier, fantastic as always! 

Not "_idiot_" or "_fangirl shit_" at all!!! 
Never write that shit again! If you enjoy marking, feel good about it!! 
Wear it with pride, like you show off on a runway! :banderas


----------



## Reservoir Angel

psycho bunny said:


> And yet it will probably bring up those bastards millions of dollars fpalm
> 
> :lmao I love your writing.


Very slightly personal reveal time: My dream ambition, in life, is to be a publisher fiction writer. If I could achieve that, I'd consider my entire life worthwhile, even the bits of it I hate to admit to or shudder at the memory of.

This is part of my why I have such visceral reactions to things like Twilight and 50 Shades. I agonise over damn near every word, every sentence, that I commit to the page. It's really damn hard work for me to write something that I myself am remotely pleased with.

And then these women rock up with badly written shlock marketed to an easy-to-trick demographic about vampires-that-aren't actually-fucking-vampires being all frigid and broody and miserable and making idiots fawn or badly-written and un-sexy smut that started out as fucking fanfiction of the former and make themselves household names with millions of quid to their names.

It offends and pisses me off on a deep, fundamental level that people can make it big with such an apparent lack of effort, talent or understanding of narrative or basic characterisation. We've gone from truly great literature that its creator agonised over, to "watch this bitch get whipped in the va-jay-jay" that brings its creator millions.

It's just... :cussin:


----------



## DareDevil

Banez said:


> lmao this thread is gold, from shield to pokemon to 50 shades... :lmao


Because we're that awesome, excuse our ADHD.:dance:dance


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ok gotta start writing my RP for the PWC efed :lol I'm challenging for the World Title so wish me luck :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: SD answer to TMR
> 
> 
> 
> You're right dude... :ambrose3
> 
> And yeah!! How could I forget about that line! What the fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Also was reading your Smackdown post earlier, fantastic as always!
> 
> Not "_idiot_" or "_fangirl shit_" at all!!!
> Never write that shit again! If you enjoy marking, feel good about it!!
> Wear it with pride, like you show off on a runway! :banderas


Yup! If you got it, flaunt it!

Edit: Good luck Raven!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Reservoir Angel said:


> Very slightly personal reveal time: My dream ambition, in life, is to be a publisher fiction writer. If I could achieve that, I'd consider my entire life worthwhile, even the bits of it I hate to admit to or shudder at the memory of.
> 
> This is part of my why I have such visceral reactions to things like Twilight and 50 Shades. I agonise over damn near every word, every sentence, that I commit to the page. It's really damn hard work for me to write something that I myself am remotely pleased with.
> 
> And then these women rock up with badly written shlock marketed to an easy-to-trick demographic about vampires-that-aren't actually-fucking-vampires being all frigid and broody and miserable and making idiots fawn or badly-written and un-sexy smut that started out as fucking fanfiction of the former and make themselves household names with millions of quid to their names.
> 
> It offends and pisses me off on a deep, fundamental level that people can make it big with such an apparent lack of effort, talent or understanding of narrative or basic characterisation. We've gone from truly great literature that its creator agonised over, to "watch this bitch get whipped in the va-jay-jay" that brings its creator millions.
> 
> It's just... :cussin:


Really hope your dreams will come true, I think your writing is great. If you ever make a blog or something you should send me a link. What do you think about the vampire diaries and true blood? I really would like to know your opinion about it, I love those shows btw (guilty pleasures). 




Quoth the Raven said:


> Ok gotta start writing my RP for the PWC efed :lol I'm challenging for the World Title so wish me luck :lol


Good luck Raven :cheer


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ok gotta start writing my RP for the PWC efed :lol I'm challenging for the World Title so wish me luck :lol


We should have an RP section in here, it would be so fun to come up with our own gimmicks and shit.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Thanks everyone :lol

And Vicky we have PWC precisely for that where we come up with everything :lmao You can join. I'm in the Creative Team as well so you'll get a push :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

psycho bunny said:


> Really hope your dreams will come true, I think your writing is great. If you ever make a blog or something you should send me a link. What do you think about the vampire diaries and true blood? I really would like to know your opinion about it, I love those shows btw (guily pleasures).


I've only seen the first season of True Blood and not even the entirety of the first episode of Vampire Diaries.

On True Blood, I actually liked it. The anomalous amount of random shagging was a touch off-putting, I will admit, but nobody ever accused me of being a prude (in fact quite the opposite, many times) so it's not that big a deal. I think the central romance was actually handled well. I hate shows or books or films that do "love at first sight" because for me that's just not realistic most of the time. I like that it grows from fascination into affection and then into romance. I like how vampires are portrayed. They actually do seem like vampires rather than sparkly glitter-things. And I'm kind of naturally in love with how they used the vampiricism to portray a broader message of tolerance and equal rights, which is only helped by the Deep South setting of it all.

The Vampire Diaries I am obviously very less equipped to talk about. Though they have vampires out in the day time so that's an immediate point against it for me personally. I've been hesitant to really give it a chance because it seems very... teenage. But then I thought the same about Teen Wolf at first and now count it among my favourite current TV shows, so who knows?

I'll have to watch more and get back to you.

Also Eric from True Blood gives me the horn. 

ETA: I've actually been kind of considering starting up a blog, mainly just to vent opinions about various stuff I like (anime, Doctor Who, video games, WWE, books, politics, etc) or even stuff I hate (too numerous to list even in abbreviated form) but I've never bothered to get round to it because I'm not sure I could be consistently interesting enough to justify its existence. Plus my memory and organisation is spotty at best so I'd probably forget it existed.

Really, I wouldn't even know where to start with doing so.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Reservoir Angel said:


> I've only seen the first season of True Blood and not even the entirety of the first episode of Vampire Diaries.
> 
> On True Blood, I actually liked it. The anomalous amount of random shagging was a touch off-putting, I will admit, but nobody ever accused me of being a prude (in fact quite the opposite, many times) so it's not that big a deal. I think the central romance was actually handled well. I hate shows or books or films that do "love at first sight" because for me that's just not realistic most of the time. I like that it grows from fascination into affection and then into romance. I like how vampires are portrayed. They actually do seem like vampires rather than sparkly glitter-things. And I'm kind of naturally in love with how they used the vampiricism to portray a broader message of tolerance and equal rights, which is only helped by the Deep South setting of it all.
> 
> The Vampire Diaries I am obviously very less equipped to talk about. Though they have vampires out in the day time so that's an immediate point against it for me personally. I've been hesitant to really give it a chance because it seems very... teenage. But then I thought the same about Teen Wolf at first and now count it among my favourite current TV shows, so who knows?
> 
> I'll have to watch more and get back to you.
> 
> Also Eric from True Blood gives me the horn.
> 
> ETA: I've actually been kind of considering starting up a blog, mainly just to vent opinions about various stuff I like (anime, Doctor Who, video games, WWE, books, politics, etc) or even stuff I hate (too numerous to list even in abbreviated form) but I've never bothered to get round to it because I'm not sure I could be consistently interesting enough to justify its existence. Plus my memory and organisation is spotty at best so I'd probably forget it existed.
> 
> Really, I wouldn't even know where to start with doing so.


Thank you .

Well the vampire diaries is very teeny at first, but I've got the feeling that they matured a lot after season 2 :lol.

You should really write a blog :cheer, I used to enjoy blogs but nowadays writing got really shitty.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Thanks everyone :lol
> 
> And Vicky we have PWC precisely for that where we come up with everything :lmao You can join. I'm in the Creative Team as well so you'll get a push :lol


:mark::mark::mark: I WILL! I'm going for heel tho.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Your character and movesets don't win you matches though, your writing does :lol As long as you got that covered, you'll win.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

psycho bunny said:


> Thank you .
> 
> Well the vampire diaries is very teeny at first, but I've got the feeling that they matured a lot after season 2 :lol.
> 
> You should really write a blog :cheer, I used to enjoy blogs but nowadays writing got really shitty.


You're welcome. I didn't even have to censor my opinion because I knew you liked the shows either, I genuinely did really enjoy True Blood, or what I saw of it.

And I'd say I'd add Vampire Diaries to my list of shows to watch, but that's not really a plus because that list is currently longer than my arm, or there abouts.

And I feel both flattered and daunted that you think my bitchy ramblings about things I barely understand would be entertaining or well-written enough to justify maintaining a blog.


----------



## DareDevil

Alright Raven.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Reservoir Angel said:


> You're welcome. I didn't even have to censor my opinion because I knew you liked the shows either, I genuinely did really enjoy True Blood, or what I saw of it.
> 
> And I'd say I'd add Vampire Diaries to my list of shows to watch, but that's not really a plus because that list is currently longer than my arm, or there abouts.
> 
> And I feel both flattered and daunted that you think my bitchy ramblings about things I barely understand would be entertaining or well-written enough to justify maintaining a blog.


I think you could pull it off


----------



## Wynter

What kind of fiction do you want to write Reservoir


----------



## What A Maneuver

Just watched The Smackdown bit with The Shield. Without spoiling it, I felt like Roman was the least important person in the story they were telling. I say this because everyone is freaking out about him getting pushed the most. He was sort of in the middle. It'd be so awesome if this was an indicator that they're playing everything even.



Reservoir Angel said:


> The Vampire Diaries I am obviously very less equipped to talk about. Though they have vampires out in the day time so that's an immediate point against it for me personally. I've been hesitant to really give it a chance because it seems very... teenage. But then I thought the same about Teen Wolf at first and now count it among my favourite current TV shows, so who knows?


Vampire Diaries got legit incredible towards the end of Season 2. After that, everything fell apart. The third season's first half was decent, but then after that and to this day is nothing but teenage romance. I quit that show once it got a spinoff (The Originals, which so far is awesome). Oh and they walk out in the day because of rings they wear that witches cast a spell on (if that makes it any better )

Good luck on your writing. I totally know how you feel about the 50 Shades/Twilight stuff, because I as well am an aspiring writer. I'm currently trying to get an agent to even look at my stuff, and I've had one say they didn't think my idea fit with theirs, and I keep thinking, "but 50 Shades of Grey got published? It was a blatant fanfiction. Why world...?"


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Very slightly personal reveal time: My dream ambition, in life, is to be a publisher fiction writer. If I could achieve that, I'd consider my entire life worthwhile, even the bits of it I hate to admit to or shudder at the memory of.
> 
> This is part of my why I have such visceral reactions to things like Twilight and 50 Shades. I agonise over damn near every word, every sentence, that I commit to the page. It's really damn hard work for me to write something that I myself am remotely pleased with.
> 
> And then these women rock up with badly written shlock marketed to an easy-to-trick demographic about vampires-that-aren't actually-fucking-vampires being all frigid and broody and miserable and making idiots fawn or badly-written and un-sexy smut that started out as fucking fanfiction of the former and make themselves household names with millions of quid to their names.
> 
> It offends and pisses me off on a deep, fundamental level that people can make it big with such an apparent lack of effort, talent or understanding of narrative or basic characterisation. We've gone from truly great literature that its creator agonised over, to "watch this bitch get whipped in the va-jay-jay" that brings its creator millions.
> 
> It's just... :cussin:


I would love to read something that you wrote, if I'm ever worthy 

Vampire Diaries was a great series until the end of the third season. The fourth season is where things got wonky and the fifth season… let's not go there.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

psycho bunny said:


> I think you could pull it off


I make no promises but if I can tell my arse from my elbow long enough to work this situation out I might start one up in time for RAW-related ramblings and complaints come Tuesday.



WynterWarm12 said:


> What kind of fiction do you want to write Reservoir


I go back and forth between fantasy and science fiction. And apparently everything I try to write ends up being some kind of gay romance, too. Which is kind of to be expected, considering it's my mind it came from.

Right now my brain's screaming "magic-weilding steampunk sky pirates!" at me, so... yeah.



What A Maneuver said:


> Vampire Diaries got legit incredible towards the end of Season 2. After that, everything fell apart. The third season's first half was decent, but then after that and to this day is nothing but teenage romance. I quit that show once it got a spinoff (The Originals, which so far is awesome). Oh and they walk out in the day because of rings they wear that witches cast a spell on (if that makes it any better )


If anything that just makes it more confusing, it really does.



> Good luck on your writing. I totally know how you feel about the 50 Shades/Twilight stuff, because I as well am an aspiring writer. I'm currently trying to get an agent to even look at my stuff, and I've had one say they didn't think my idea fit with theirs, and I keep thinking, "but 50 Shades of Grey got published? It was a blatant fanfiction. Why world...?"


At least you're at the agent-finding stage. I'm still struggling along in the "writing anything you don't immediately hate with the burning intensity of a thousand exploding TARDISes" stage of the process.



SubZero3:16 said:


> I would love to read something that you wrote, if I'm ever worthy


The only things I have in any kind of completed state are a short bit of Teen Wolf fanfiction and a 15,000 word Fringe fanfiction that I can't look at without wanting to delete and start over on.

Anything else is laying in gruesome bits and pieces all over my laptop's desktop screen and about 4 different folders, one of which is genuinely called "don't even know any more."


----------



## What A Maneuver

Reservoir Angel said:


> At least you're at the agent-finding stage. I'm still struggling along in the "writing anything you don't immediately hate with the burning intensity of a thousand exploding TARDISes" stage of the process.


If it makes you feel any better, it took me years to get it finished, and even now I look at it and think how much better it could be. I always come up with ideas, love them, but as soon as I write them down my spark begins to die. That or I come up with five different ways of executing one idea, but can't settle on which direction and then never write the freaking thing.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> I would love to read something that you wrote, if I'm ever worthy
> 
> Vampire Diaries was a great series until the end of the third season. The fourth season is where things got wonky and the fifth season… let's not go there.


Still can't believe what they did to Katherine 










I thought season 5 was better then 4, probably an unpopular opinion of mine :draper2


----------



## Joshi Judas

SOOO many authors in this thread, not one volunteering to write my RP and win me the PWC World Heavyweight Championship :no: :lol


----------



## Wynter

:mark: because you write fantasy Reservoir :mark:. 

Do you have any work written, Res?(May I call you Res) Work you are willing to share with us 

I'm going to join the "I aspire to be an author club" too. 

You wouldn't be able to tell I write competent stories with the ghastly way I write on this forum :lol
But, it's the Internet and I really don't go out of my way to be proper and eloquent


----------



## Joshi Judas

And OMG That Shield Summit segment from SD :banderas

GLORIOUS mic work from Ambrose and Rollins. Glorious. What a segment kada


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Cindel just dropped us like a day old donut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose that's why we love her :lol















SóniaPortugal said:


> News The Shield’s profile pictures:















SubZero3:16 said:


> Wait, Wynter, Devil and now Cali? Damn, Pyro sure is getting around :lol















SubZero3:16 said:


> But Pyro doesn't thirst like us. He already called Dean ugly :no:















WynterWarm12 said:


> Everyone is getting shipped with Pyro :lol


----------



## Frantics

smackdown is going to be so amazing to watch, can't wait, going to totally mark out ^^, i just love the fact that it was about Ambrose and Rollins, they're giving some time to the 2 and its awesome, you can see that brotherly love, just love it, and was going to do a spoiler tag, but it seems to be failing for me -_-


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Apparently I have a blog. A tumblr one, specifically. With nothing on it, and that I can't remember starting in any way. But... it exists. I just did a renovation job on it, unfollowing the random stuff I apparently followed when I started it and changing the name of it.

Though I chose a custom them for it, but on my end it only gives me the standard non-interesting Tumblr theme. Maybe it's supposed to do that? I dunno. 

I'm such an amateur.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


>


*bows* Oh my majesty, Pyro is a knave who masquerades around under the name Tyrion Lannister. He has quite a vocal disdain for Flawless Hair and says that he refuses to be swayed by his good looks. However he sees lots of potential in Community Dick but he thinks that he lacks severly in the facial region to make it to the top of the WWE.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

What A Maneuver said:


> If it makes you feel any better, it took me years to get it finished, and even now I look at it and think how much better it could be. I always come up with ideas, love them, but as soon as I write them down my spark begins to die. That or I come up with five different ways of executing one idea, but can't settle on which direction and then never write the freaking thing.


This pretty much describes my writing process. I get some words down then my evil mind just goes "yeah, that's cool to write about I guess. But you COULD be writing this..." and then rolls a proverbial conveyor belt of interesting stuff past my face.



WynterWarm12 said:


> :mark: because you write fantasy Reservoir :mark:.
> 
> Do you have any work written, Res?(May I call you Res) Work you are willing to share with us


Only badly-done fanfiction, love. 



> I'm going to join the "I aspire to be an author club" too.
> 
> You wouldn't be able to tell I write competent stories with the ghastly way I write on this forum :lol
> But, it's the Internet and I really don't go out of my way to be proper and eloquent


I actually have to put in active effort to _not_ write in full sentences with the Queen's English. Pathetic stickler that I am. :lmao

Also, why didn't I ever get shipped with Pyro? Not that I'd want to be lashed to such a cynical person, but still. It'd be nice to be included, is all.


----------



## cindel25

psycho bunny said:


> :banderas
















JacqSparrow said:


> Oh man. How did you realize we were trying to suck you back in here?
















TheVipersGirl said:


> Smackdown video of "The Shield Summit"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1f9h0w
> _“We can handle getting beat up, we can handle getting hurt, we can handle physical pain that’s no problem. one thing that I can’t handle, what I will not tolerate, what will keep me up at night and that is being lied to by somebody that I trust.”
> “I feel like I’ve been lied to for the past 18 months. I was under the impression that The Shield had each others backs… (Seth Rollins) He walked out on us in the middle of a war!”
> “What you dont understand is the war isnt with The Wyatts. The war is within us. It’s no secret. The Shield hasnt been The Shield for some time. But I did what I also do Monday, I sacrificed myself for the greater good so that we can get ourselves on the same page.”
> “There’s a big difference on what you (Seth) did. I fought off, you walked off.”
> “We can call this right now. We can walk and go our separate ways and guess what we’ll be fine. We’re all talented men. But you know what, being fine isnt good enough.”
> “From the moment we came into the WWE we’ve been kicking down walls and if we stand together united no one can touch us. So let do what we do, let’s be The Shield and take this place back.”
> “Are we done here or are we done?”
> _



Welp..that's all I need to see.... BYE HOES!


----------



## midnightmischief

Hey SubZero, I would love to read some of your fanfics. how do I find them?


----------



## SubZero3:16

midnightmischief said:


> Hey SubZero, I would love to read some of your fanfics. how do I find them?


Check your PM.



cindel25 said:


> Welp..that's all I need to see.... BYE HOES!


And just like that she leaves like a thrill in the night.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Cindel is like the posting equivalent of a booty call that invites _herself_ to _your_ bedroom. Just rocks up, has an amazing bit of a tumble, then leaves as if nothing happened.

And I wouldn't have her any other way.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

cindel25 said:


>















Reservoir Angel said:


> Cindel is like the posting equivalent of a booty call that invites _herself_ to _your_ bedroom. Just rocks up, has an amazing bit of a tumble, then leaves as if nothing happened.
> 
> And I wouldn't have her any other way.


Me neither :dance


----------



## tbp82

What A Maneuver said:


> Just watched The Smackdown bit with The Shield. Without spoiling it, I felt like Roman was the least important person in the story they were telling. I say this because everyone is freaking out about him getting pushed the most. He was sort of in the middle. It'd be so awesome if this was an indicator that they're playing everything even.
> 
> 
> Vampire Diaries got legit incredible towards the end of Season 2. After that, everything fell apart. The third season's first half was decent, but then after that and to this day is nothing but teenage romance. I quit that show once it got a spinoff (The Originals, which so far is awesome). Oh and they walk out in the day because of rings they wear that witches cast a spell on (if that makes it any better )
> 
> Good luck on your writing. I totally know how you feel about the 50 Shades/Twilight stuff, because I as well am an aspiring writer. I'm currently trying to get an agent to even look at my stuff, and I've had one say they didn't think my idea fit with theirs, and I keep thinking, "but 50 Shades of Grey got published? It was a blatant fanfiction. Why world...?"


Interesting how many here liked a segment in Shield summit looks like 2/3 of The Shield are willling to getphysical. with each other but not with the big dog. I'm shocked how many here liked that segment tjat made 2/3 look scared of the other 1/3


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> Interesting how many here liked a segment in Shield summit looks like 2/3 of The Shield are willling to getphysical. with each other but not with the big dog. I'm shocked how many here liked that segment tjat made 2/3 look scared of the other 1/3


Dude ease up a bit on the Reigns loving. I don't want to spoil anything but I would say that I had a different interpretation of that summit than you did. Will post it after the segment has aired. This is a spoiler free thread.


----------



## Joshi Judas

tbp82 said:


> Interesting how many here liked a segment in Shield summit looks like 2/3 of The Shield are willling to getphysical. with each other but not with the big dog. I'm shocked how many here liked that segment tjat made 2/3 look scared of the other 1/3



fpalm

Did you watch the segment? Where did you see them scared of Roman? Please point it out.


----------



## Banez

i has not seen a segment yet but as people pointed out i guess today i will 

edit: no clue why i speak of myself in 3rd person.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

psycho bunny said:


> Me neither :dance


I thought you'd be the person to ask since it was kind of your idea: What in the name of all that's holy do I put on a blog?

Because I have a blank Tumblr blog (a blank WordPress one too, but that's just annoying me for some reason) and no idea what to fill it with.

*collapses and weeps like hopeless idiot* This was a terrible idea.


----------



## DareDevil

Banez said:


> i has not seen a segment yet but as people pointed out i guess today i will
> 
> edit: no clue why i speak of myself in 3rd person.


You can speak in here however you please.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

DareDevil said:


> You can speak in here however you please.


Reservoir Angel, High Lord of Britishness and Oral Skill, agrees.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Reservoir Angel said:


> I thought you'd be the person to ask since it was kind of your idea: What in the name of all that's holy do I put on a blog?
> 
> Because I have a blank Tumblr blog (a blank WordPress one too, but that's just annoying me for some reason) and no idea what to fill it with.
> 
> *collapses and weeps like hopeless idiot* This was a terrible idea.


Well why not something with Anime :draper2 There aren't that much around and they are usually very shitty to read so.. I don't know I suck at these things :$

Just found this on my fb wall, since the topic was writing and all :lol

http://rottenpanda.com/picture/20-books-that-you-wont-believe-are-real/189.html


----------



## tbp82

Quoth the Raven said:


> fpalm
> 
> Did you watch the segment? Where did you see them scared of Roman? Please point it out.


Don't know how to do this spoiler free but if I threw you down wouldn't you retaliate if you weren't scared? If I told you your answer better be good wouldn't you come at me if you weren't scared?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Quoth the Raven said:


> fpalm
> 
> Did you watch the segment? Where did you see them scared of Roman? Please point it out.


I also want to know


----------



## Joshi Judas

tbp82 said:


> Don't know how to do this spoiler free but if I threw you down wouldn't you retaliate if you weren't scared? If I told you your answer better be good wouldn't you come at me if you weren't scared?





Spoiler



Reigns wasn't attacking Ambrose though, just getting him off Rollins. Breaking up a fight if you will. Ambrose would have zero reason to attack Reigns. Infact he wasn't paying attention to Reigns at all. Both Rollins and Ambrose were focussed on each other and Reigns was kinda playing the mediator.

And when he asked Rollins your answer better be good, why would he attack? Ambrose just finished saying that Seth called the summit, so attacking Reigns then before explaining himself wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## midnightmischief

SubZero3:16 said:


> Check your PM.
> 
> 
> great writing  don't know if I will ever be able to look at the shield the same way ever again lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> Don't know how to do this spoiler free but if I threw you down wouldn't you retaliate if you weren't scared? If I told you your answer better be good wouldn't you come at me if you weren't scared?





Spoiler



Why is Seth had to be violent with Roman?
Seth reacted to Dean because Dean was physically violent with Seth.
Roman does nothing physically against Seth.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Quoth the Raven said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns wasn't attacking Ambrose though, just getting him off Rollins. Breaking up a fight if you will. Ambrose would have zero reason to attack Reigns. Infact he wasn't paying attention to Reigns at all. Both Rollins and Ambrose were focussed on each other and Reigns was kinda playing the mediator.
> 
> And when he asked Rollins your answer better be good, why would he attack? Ambrose just finished saying that Seth called the summit, so attacking Reigns then before explaining himself wouldn't make any sense.


Thank You
I must be one of the people who criticize Roman and his Superpush, but there are people who are overstate their negativity against WWE


----------



## SubZero3:16

midnightmischief said:


> SubZero3:16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check your PM.
> 
> 
> great writing  don't know if I will ever be able to look at the shield the same way ever again lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Reservoir Angel

midnightmischief said:


> ]great writing  don't know if I will ever be able to look at the shield the same way ever again lol





SubZero3:16 said:


>


I find myself made very curious... I usually have rules about not reading fanfiction (especially naughty fanfiction) about people I like but don't ship, but I will admit some part of me (no guesses as to which part) is really very interested in the potential of this.


----------



## Banez

midnightmischief said:


> SubZero3:16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check your PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great writing  don't know if I will ever be able to look at the shield the same way ever again lol
Click to expand...

Does this mean 3 shades of the shield will be in local bookstores across the america soon? I'm sure the female fans in the forum would be thrilled lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> I find myself made very curious... I usually have rules about not reading fanfiction (especially naughty fanfiction) about people I like but don't ship, but I will admit some part of me (no guesses as to which part) is really very interested in the potential of this.


Is this your way of asking for a link hun?


----------



## Wynter

Reservoir Angel said:


> I find myself made very curious... I usually have rules about not reading fanfiction (especially naughty fanfiction) about people I like but don't ship, but I will admit some part of me (no guesses as to which part) is really very interested in the potential of this.


Well, if you do venture into the wonderful world of Shield fanfiction.

Zero
IrishCreamTruffle
mxjoyride 

are pretty great places to start :


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> Does this mean 3 shades of the shield will be in local bookstores across the america soon? I'm sure the female fans in the forum would be thrilled lol


Not American so I severly doubt it.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Not American so I severly doubt it.


can replace america with any continent in the world.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Is this your way of asking for a link hun?


It's my way of doing it subtly so I don't like a desperate thirsty bitch... I know I am one of those, but still. 



Banez said:


> Does this mean 3 shades of the shield will be in local bookstores across the america soon? I'm sure the female fans in the forum would be thrilled lol


I'm trying to imagine what good, old-fashioned, Republican 60-odd-year-old Vince McMahon's reaction would be if he stumbled across a published book of hardcore gay erotica starring WWE superstars.


----------



## Kratosx23

tbp82 said:


> But that is not his character. His character is not a character that is built for Bret Hart vs. British Bulldog Summerslam 92 matches where the win is by the skin of his teeth. His character is built more in a Goldberg dominant type way and when the matches get competitive they should be Rock/Austin style attitude era slugfest.


And why the fuck are we still pushing the Goldberg character to the top in 2014? 




> While I don't agree with you on the guys with the actual talent part because I believe Reigns has actual talent. I have respect for Ambrose and Rollins. *Have said it before think Ambrose can be the next Rowdy Roddy Piper.* But, we didn't see him beating Hogan at Wrestlemania as we shouldn't have. Also, I've said Rollins can be the next Jeff Hardy but we didn't see him beating The Rock at wrestlemania again as we shouldn't have.


Being the next Piper means nothing. Ambrose needs to be important, he needs to win world titles.



> Not sure what you're getting at with the stop looking at Reigns comment. Don't get me wrong his look is his biggest strength but just because YOU don't think he has talent doesn't mean other people can't think he has talent.


You can think whatever you want but I'm not going to drop the issue until he shows something substantial, which he hasn't yet.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Well, if you do venture into the wonderful world of Shield fanfiction.
> 
> Zero
> *IrishCreamTruffle*
> mxjoyride
> 
> are pretty great places to start :


I worship at her throne. That's the queen Shield fic author there. Mxjoyride writes all of the thoughts that I wouldn't dare to (needless to say a must read)

May I also suggest luvcmpunk314 and haunted-mind-14. If these two were published authors I would own every single one of their books.


----------



## Banez

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm trying to imagine what good, old-fashioned, Republican 60-odd-year-old Vince McMahon's reaction would be if he stumbled across a published book of hardcore gay erotica starring WWE superstars.


Vince McMahon, the man who likes oiled muscled men to be on top of the food chain in WWE.. i think he would like the book.


----------



## Wynter

She made gun play sexy as fuck Zero!!
That woman isn't human!! :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> It's my way of doing it subtly so I don't like a desperate thirsty bitch... I know I am one of those, but still.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to imagine what good, old-fashioned, Republican 60-odd-year-old Vince McMahon's reaction would be if he stumbled across a published book of hardcore gay erotica starring WWE superstars.


Somehow I don't think that there is anything old fashioned about Vince. I think he knows and probably doesn't give a damn.




Tyrion Lannister said:


> A
> 
> You can think whatever you want but I'm not going to drop the issue until he shows something substantial, which he hasn't yet.


Pyro I was meaning to tell you how much I love your sig ( being serious). That position that Bray puts Roman in after the Sister Abigail :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> She made gun play sexy as fuck Zero!!
> That woman isn't human!! :lol


I know :banderas

Every word in her story is perfectly placed and is perfection :mark:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And why the fuck are we still pushing the Goldberg character to the top in 2014?


I'm going to lose any kind of indie cred I ever had around here when I make this statement, but...

Not every superstar needs to be Daniel Bryan or the like between the ropes. 

Not everyone needs to be able to put on a 5-star clinic every match. Sure it's awesome when they can and I really wish WWE had more who could on the main roster instead of just on NXT, but it's never been a necessity. Some guys just need to be able to make you believe they can pummel the fuck out of anyone you put them up against. And, despite the flaws with him that you have and that I very much agree with, Reigns is one of those guys.

A technical prodigy he is not, but the guy looks and acts like he can toss fuckers around like ragdolls and sometimes for certain characters that can go a long way.

Yes it would be better for me to see someone with the skills of Seth Rollins (preferably Seth Rollins himself but I've learn to not expect too much after the Justin Gabriel thing) to get that big push that Reigns is inevitably due, but Roman Reigns getting a spotlight? We can do a hell of a lot worse.

*braces for inevitable fire and brimstone slagging in response*


----------



## Wynter

*We can do a hell of a lot worse.*
*We can do a hell of a lot worse.*

You said that to Pyro :lol
Bend over Res and prepare dat anus, Pyro will be in there soon :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> *We can do a hell of a lot worse.*
> *We can do a hell of a lot worse.*
> 
> You said that to Pyro :lol
> Bend over Res and prepare dat anus, Pyro will be in there soon :lmao


*passes the lube to Reservoir*


----------



## Reservoir Angel

WynterWarm12 said:


> *We can do a hell of a lot worse.*
> *We can do a hell of a lot worse.*
> 
> You said that to Pyro :lol
> Bend over Res and prepare dat anus, Pyro will be in there soon :lmao


*shrug* I've taken bigger.


----------



## Wynter

It's been over 10 minutes, Pyro is typing his life away right now :lol

Res is about to receive that deep long fuck :cool2


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> *shrug* I've taken bigger.


Ooooo burn! But wait, how do you know how big Pyro is? :argh:

P.S. sent you the link.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

WynterWarm12 said:


> It's been over 10 minutes, Pyro is typing his life away right now :lol
> 
> Res is about to receive that deep long fuck :cool2


Figures that the only time I get a deep long fuck lately and it would be metaphorical in the form of a scolding on a forum.

But relax, I have a plan on how to deal with the inevitable soreness that the deep long fuck leaves. A cunning plan, in fact.

EDIT: Actually I have two plans. One significantly more dickish and inappropriate than the other. 



SubZero3:16 said:


> Ooooo burn! But wait, how do you know how big Pyro is? :argh:
> 
> P.S. sent you the link.


I dunno, I'm just playing the odds.

Also, thank you for the link.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Okay now he's gonna no sell it because we're talking about him in bed :no:


----------



## Wynter

Reservoir Angel said:


> But relax, I have a plan on how to deal with the inevitable soreness that the deep long fuck leaves. A cunning plan, in fact.
> 
> EDIT: Actually I have two plans. One significantly more dickish and inappropriate than the other.


Oh really?










What is going on in that devilishly beautiful head of yours :lol



SubZero3:16 said:


> Okay now he's gonna no sell it because we're talking about him in bed


Ahhh, Pyro is a good sport most of the time. I trust he won't let some innocent ribbing detract him from rippin Res a new asshole :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Very well. If Pyro does verbally annihilate my tight white arse, these can apply retroactively.

*PLAN #1*

STAGE 1: Deploy the puppydog eyes!










STAGE 2: Run the fuck away!










*PLAN #2*

STAGE 1: Insult their sexual prowess!










STAGE 2: Run the fuck away!










... I'm a man of simple plans.

Also you have no idea how long I've been waiting to use two of those gifs.


----------



## Kratosx23

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm going to lose any kind of indie cred I ever had around here when I make this statement, but...
> 
> Not every superstar needs to be Daniel Bryan or the like between the ropes.
> 
> Not everyone needs to be able to put on a 5-star clinic every match. Sure it's awesome when they can and I really wish WWE had more who could on the main roster instead of just on NXT, but it's never been a necessity. Some guys just need to be able to make you believe they can pummel the fuck out of anyone you put them up against. And, despite the flaws with him that you have and that I very much agree with, Reigns is one of those guys.
> 
> A technical prodigy he is not, but the guy looks and acts like he can toss fuckers around like ragdolls and sometimes for certain characters that can go a long way.
> 
> Yes it would be better for me to see someone with the skills of Seth Rollins (preferably Seth Rollins himself but I've learn to not expect too much after the Justin Gabriel thing) to get that big push that Reigns is inevitably due, but Roman Reigns getting a spotlight? *We can do a hell of a lot worse.*
> 
> *braces for inevitable fire and brimstone slagging in response*


Can we, really? I don't see much worse on this roster. I guess we could get Bo Dallas or Mojo Rawley but that's a LONG time away.

It's not even about wrestling ability, it's about ability in general. I'm not even a wrestling enthusiast, I don't want to see Rollins winning world titles either, but fuck, he can't do ANYTHING right. If he's gonna get this far he better at least have one skill and he doesn't. I'm sick of seeing these big guys who can't talk, they can't work, they just throw people around. Don't you ever get bored watching a guy who's so fucking limited? Rusev throws people around too, how is Reigns different to him except for what he looks like?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Rusev throws people around too, how is Reigns different to him except for what he looks like?


I'll be honest, my brain is kind of pre-programmed to terminate some functions when presented with sexy men. It's why I avoid my local Starbucks on Tuesday afternoons. I find it harder to criticise men I find attractive in any way than I do men I'm not attracted to.

And yes, I know all the negative things that reveals about me. But... oh well. Just how my brain's programmed, I guess. It's weird. Rationally and logically I agree with you damn near wholeheartedly, but then I see Reigns and everything becomes "ooh he's pretty and dominant... I like dominant" so I dunno what to tell you. :angel


----------



## Kratosx23

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'll be honest, my brain is kind of pre-programmed to terminate some functions when presented with sexy men. It's why I avoid my local Starbucks on Tuesday afternoons. I find it harder to criticise men I find attractive in any way than I do men I'm not attracted to.
> 
> And yes, I know all the negative things that reveals about me. But... oh well. Just how my brain's programmed, I guess. It's weird. Rationally and logically I agree with you damn near wholeheartedly, but then I see Reigns and everything becomes "ooh he's pretty and dominant... I like dominant" so I dunno what to tell you. :angel


I've gotten that impression throughout this whole thread, tbh.


----------



## SubZero3:16

You have to admire how Pyro no sells an entire page about his bedroom performance and just comments on the post. That is self restraint to be admired :agree:

But Res' response tho :lmao :lmao


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Yeah this place brings out the worst in me...


----------



## Wynter

Res had to tap out and Pyro wasn't even long stroking him :lmao

If I only I felt like foreplaying with Pyro tonight :lol

I would take over your spot in this back and forth


----------



## SubZero3:16

Wow, everyone wants some of Pyro tonight :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

WynterWarm12 said:


> Res had to tap out and Pyro wasn't even long stroking him :lmao
> 
> If I only I felt like foreplaying with Pyro tonight :lol
> 
> I would take over your spot in this back and forth


In my defence, I'm not used to being on the receiving end of such ministrations. :$


----------



## terrilala

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Can we, really? I don't see much worse on this roster. I guess we could get Bo Dallas or Mojo Rawley but that's a LONG time away.
> 
> It's not even about wrestling ability, it's about ability in general. I'm not even a wrestling enthusiast, I don't want to see Rollins winning world titles either, but fuck, he can't do ANYTHING right. If he's gonna get this far he better at least have one skill and he doesn't. I'm sick of seeing these big guys who can't talk, they can't work, they just throw people around. Don't you ever get bored watching a guy who's so fucking limited? Rusev throws people around too, how is Reigns different to him except for what he looks like?












I mean seriously, wtf does your pretend girlfriend have his poster on her wall or something? The hate is hilarious!


----------



## Wynter

It would be a waste of keystrokes anyways :lol
You can give that boy a lengthy and logical argument and he will choose one line from like 8 paragraphs to argue about


----------



## Reservoir Angel

terrilala said:


> I mean seriously, wtf does your pretend girlfriend have his poster on her wall or something? The hate is hilarious!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> In my defence, I'm not used to being on the receiving end of such ministrations. :$


So you admit that Pyro was too much for you to handle?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> So you admit that Pyro was too much for you to handle?


Are we still talking about the debate about Reigns, because my mind's giving me alternate definitions right about now and I'm very confused.


----------



## Frantics

Am glad this site corrupted me ^^, now sees the ways of believing in the shield!! *winks*
gah!!!!, can't wait till smackdown ^^, also everyone seems to be taking shots at Pyro XD


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> *You have to admire how Pyro no sells an entire page about his bedroom performance and just comments on the post. That is self restraint to be admired :agree:
> *
> But Res' response tho :lmao :lmao


i honestly don't know how he no sells it, i can remember last week we were saying something about him and caly and he no sold as well. there's no way i could ignore and just post *serious* shield related stuff, like you said a lot of self restraint. :lol:lol:lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Are we still talking about the debate about Reigns, because my mind's giving me alternate definitions right about now and I'm very confused.


Nope! We're talking about Pyro's um adequacy 



Frantics said:


> Am glad this site corrupted me ^^, now sees the ways of believing in the shield!! *winks*
> gah!!!!, can't wait till smackdown ^^, also everyone seems to be taking shots at Pyro XD


Actually we're receiving shots from Pyro  :angel


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Nope! We're talking about Pyro's um adequacy


Well unless Pyro is the geeky British emo with black nail polish I... "met" last week I couldn't possibly comment. 



> Actually we're receiving shots from Pyro  :angel


----------



## Wynter

Pyro is a freak on the low, that's why. He no sells it because he knows once he responds, the floodgates are open and he will never be able to stop


----------



## truelove

why does everyone call tyrion, pyro?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

truelove said:


> why does everyone call tyrion, pyro?


Pyro was his original username until he changed it to Tyrion Lannister. But everyone still just knows him as Pyro because it's easier.


----------



## DareDevil

Is Pyro being bad again?


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Pyro is a freak on the low, that's why. He no sells it because he knows once he responds, the floodgates are open and he will never be able to stop


he will one day and i CAN'T WAIT...


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Pyro is a freak on the low, that's why. He no sells it because he knows once he responds, the floodgates are open and he will never be able to stop


Yes I like this theory :agree:



truelove said:


> why does everyone call tyrion, pyro?


That's his original username…. and Tyrion is too long to type.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DareDevil said:


> Is Pyro being bad again?


There are so many ways to answer this but each one would probably get me banned :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Reservoir Angel

DareDevil said:


> Is Pyro being bad again?


Answer 1: No, he's being _very_ good.
Answer 2: Yes, and that's just how I like it.
Answer 3: Yes, and he needs to be punished.


----------



## Banez

this thread has 700 pages and only 143 votes on poll?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> this thread has 700 pages and only 143 votes on poll?


the poll only started this week.


----------



## DareDevil

Reservoir Angel said:


> Answer 1: No, he's being _very_ good.
> Answer 2: Yes, and that's just how I like it.
> Answer 3: Yes, and he needs to be punished.


Oh, Angel.. I'll take answers 1 and 3.



Banez said:


> this thread has 700 pages and only 143 votes on poll?


Oh, that's because there was another poll before this one.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> the poll only started this week.


didn't know, thought it was here from the beginning of the thread


----------



## truelove

Reservoir Angel said:


> Pyro was his original username until he changed it to Tyrion Lannister. But everyone still just knows him as Pyro because it's easier.


thank you thank you


----------



## Reservoir Angel

DareDevil said:


> Oh, Angel.. I'll take answers 1 and 3.


Good, cause answer 2 is most applicable to my attitudes and appetites anyway.


----------



## DareDevil

Banez said:


> didn't know, thought it was here from the beginning of the thread


NOPE! 
It's ok.


----------



## Wynter

DareDevil said:


> Is Pyro being bad again?


Reservoir was being a naughty little minx by teasing Pyro like the thirsty whore he is.
But poor little Res was *not *prepared for the skill and strength of Pyro's stroke and bowed out before Pyro could do any real damage.

It was a commendable effort on Res part for sure. He deserves all the praises for even trying.

But alas it _is_ Pyro,; he has been fucking people long and hard for a while now.
He has mastered the craft while Res still has a bit ways to go before he can take all of that


----------



## Reservoir Angel

WynterWarm12 said:


> Reservoir was being a naughty little minx by teasing Pyro like the thirsty whore he is.
> But poor little Res was *not *prepared for the skill and strength of Pyro's stroke and bowed out before Pyro could do any real damage.
> 
> It was a commendable effort on Res part for sure. He deserves all the praises for even trying.
> 
> But alas it _is_ Pyro,; he has been fucking people long and hard for a while now.
> He has mastered the craft while Res still has a bit ways to go before he can take all of that


... this shouldn't be turning me on, should it?



ETA: Also who are you calling little?


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Reservoir was being a naughty little minx by teasing Pyro like the thirsty whore he is.
> But poor little Res was *not *prepared for the skill and strength of Pyro's stroke and bowed out before Pyro could do any real damage.
> 
> It was a commendable effort on Res part for sure. He deserves all the praises for even trying.
> 
> But alas it _is_ Pyro,; he has been fucking people long and hard for a while now.
> He has mastered the craft while Res still has a bit ways to go before he can take all of that



Sounds like a fan fic


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> Reservoir was being a naughty little minx by teasing Pyro like the thirsty whore he is.
> But poor little Res was *not *prepared for the skill and strength of Pyro's stroke and bowed out before Pyro could do any real damage.
> 
> It was a commendable effort on Res part for sure. He deserves all the praises for even trying.
> 
> But alas it _is_ Pyro,; he has been fucking people long and hard for a while now.
> He has mastered the craft while Res still has a bit ways to go before he can take all of that


I can't believe this is making me ship Pyro and Angel, but isn't Dept going to get jealous? I mean, Pyro is his.


----------



## Wynter

Oh Res, you know I didn't mean anything by the little comment 










Speaking of fan fics. Aren't us fans about due for another fic Zero?

I mean, it _has _been like a whole day since you posted one 





I really don't add anything productive to this thread huh :lol




DareDevil said:


> I can't believe this is making me ship Pyro and Angel, but isn't Dept going to get jealous? I mean, Pyro is his.


Pyro is all Dept's again. Res couldn't handle Pyro and the relationship is now over.
Shame, I really thought they had something there :no:


----------



## NeyNey

Really?
To me Pyro seems like he hasn't had a good fuck in a l_oooooooooooooo_ng long time...


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I get shipped with so few people, I'll take it where I can get it (a common sentiment in my life...). Even with Pyro.


----------



## DareDevil

NeyNey said:


> Really?
> To me Pyro seems like he hasn't had a good fuck in a l_oooooooooooooo_ng long time...


Because he hasn't :ti


----------



## Reservoir Angel

NeyNey said:


> Really?
> To me Pyro seems like he hasn't had a good fuck in a l_oooooooooooooo_ng long time...





DareDevil said:


> Because he hasn't :ti


Oh I could be so inappropriate right now...


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh Res, you know I didn't mean anything by the little comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Speaking of fan fics. Aren't us fans about due for another fic Zero?
> 
> I mean, it has been like a whole day since you posted one
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't add anything productive to this thread huh :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyro is all Dept's again. Res couldn't handle Pyro and the relationship is now over.
> Shame, I really thought they had something there :no:



there's another one ?:mark: and where is dept ? haven't seen him on here for a few days. :side:


----------



## Wynter

And this is why Pyro doesn't want to play with us


----------



## DareDevil

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> there's another one ?:mark: and where is dept ? haven't seen him on here for a few days. :side:


Yeah, talking about Dept, the hell is that boy and Telos?....OHHHH.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh Res, you know I didn't mean anything by the little comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of fan fics. Aren't us fans about due for another fic Zero?
> 
> I mean, it _has _been like a whole day since you posted one
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't add anything productive to this thread huh :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Pyro is all Dept's again. Res couldn't handle Pyro and the relationship is now over.
> Shame, I really thought they had something there :no:


I'm currently working on the update chapter for my main story. This is hard work 



DareDevil said:


> I can't believe this is making me ship Pyro and Angel, but isn't Dept going to get jealous? I mean, Pyro is his.


 I know. Dept was thirsting hard for some of Pyro and the dude wouldn't even give him the time of day  I don't know why, Dept is a really nice guy.



NeyNey said:


> Really?
> To me Pyro seems like he hasn't had a good fuck in a l_oooooooooooooo_ng long time...












You guys are terrible. Bet he would have half of you hoes in here screaming his name if given a chance :cena5


----------



## Wynter

Like he had you screaming, Zero :cool2


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys are terrible. Bet he would have half of you hoes in here screaming his name if given a chance :cena5


I know I'm gonna start practising.



Spoiler: spoiler for banana shenanigans















You guys will tell me if I ever go too far with the naughty, won't you? My internal judgement has been ruined by this place.


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> Like he had you screaming, Zero :cool2


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Like he had you screaming, Zero :cool2


 I don't kiss and tell.



Reservoir Angel said:


> I know I'm gonna start practising.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: banana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys will tell me if I ever go too far with the naughty, won't you? My internal judgement has been ruined by this place.


You might wanna spoiler tag the gif before the mods get delete post happy again :argh:


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, the mods might not take too kindly to the deep throating :lmao

You know they're constantly trying to protect the innocent minds still left.

Shit, if you can't handle the naughty, don't step foot in here then ya heard :



How Zero gonna tell him to hide the gif but then gonna quote the shit :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I put the [hide] tags around it but I can still see it without having to un-spoil it... I'm so confused.[/hide]


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> You know they're constantly trying to protect the innocent minds still left.


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, the mods might not take too kindly to the deep throating :lmao


That's nothing compared to the gifs I had to scroll through to find it. :lmao

And if someone's reading through this thread, if someone swallowing a banana is enough to ruin their innocence, that innocence would be long gone before they got to this page.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, the mods might not take too kindly to the deep throating :lmao
> 
> You know they're constantly trying to protect the innocent minds still left.
> 
> Shit, if you can't handle the naughty, don't step foot in here then ya heard :
> 
> 
> 
> How Zero gonna tell him to hide the gif but then gonna quote the shit :lol


Sorry :lol I hid it now. You know when you're getting that good good your mind gets all messed up


----------



## PUNKY

Reservoir Angel said:


> I put the [hide] tags around it but I can still see it without having to un-spoil it... I'm so confused.[/hide]


[hide]

yeah i can still see it as well, but not on subs quote only yours. weird, it says hidden blocks 5 your posts 827 above it ? what the hell does that mean.[/hide]


----------



## SubZero3:16

Hide tags don't work properly gotta spoiler tag it.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> yeah i can still see it as well, but not on subs quote only yours. weird, it says hidden blocks 5 your posts 827 above it ? what the hell does that mean.


I have no idea in hell, I really don't.


----------



## Wynter

I guess it hides the content from those who have not posted more than 5 times???


----------



## Reservoir Angel

WynterWarm12 said:


> I guess it hides the content from those who are have not posted more than 5 times???


So how do I just make it a normal kind of "click here to reveal" job?

This forum baffles my brain sometimes.


----------



## Wynter

lol annnnnd I can't figure out how to keep the spoiler from coming up 

Zero will show you :lol


----------



## PUNKY

Reservoir Angel said:


> I have no idea in hell, I really don't.





WynterWarm12 said:


> I guess it hides the content from those who are have not posted more than 5 times???


lol didn't think of that i'm such a dumbass sometimes.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> So how do I just make it a normal kind of "click here to reveal" job?
> 
> This forum baffles my brain sometimes.


spoiler tag it was a nsfw warning. It's the easiest way.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

The banana shenanigans are hidden from decent, young, innocent eyes.

Victory!


----------



## SubZero3:16

since we're all here

http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice

we can be as smutty as want


----------



## Wynter

Oh, we about to start a chat, hoes? Ahhhhhhhh shit now :


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir can you join us in chat?


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, boo. Can you chat with us.

Anyone and everyone is welcomed to join 

Don't be scared


----------



## Frico

-- PWInsider

Since we noted yesterday that Daniel Bryan was advertised in both NYC and Salt Lake City for tomorrow's WWE events. The Maverik Center has updated their local advertising

*The new main event is The Shield's Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins vs. The Wyatt Family's Luke Harper and Erick Rowan. That is a huge nod into how well those four have done for the company in my opinion, as they are the ones in the main event slot and are trusted to carry it, as opposed to being in there with a bigger "name" like John Cena.* Also advertised for the event are WWE Intercontinental champion Big E and Sheamus. 

Bryan will be in NYC facing Kane, who will have Triple H in his corner.


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> *bows* Oh my majesty, Pyro is a knave who masquerades around under the name Tyrion Lannister. He has quite a vocal disdain for Flawless Hair and says that he refuses to be swayed by his good looks. However he sees lots of potential in Community Dick but he thinks that he lacks severly in the facial region to make it to the top of the WWE.



Oh.....












Reservoir Angel said:


> Cindel is like the posting equivalent of a booty call that invites _herself_ to _your_ bedroom. Just rocks up, has an amazing bit of a tumble, then leaves as if nothing happened.
> 
> And I wouldn't have her any other way.















Tyrion Lannister said:


> Can we, really? I don't see much worse on this roster. I guess we could get Bo Dallas or Mojo Rawley but that's a LONG time away.
> 
> It's not even about wrestling ability, it's about ability in general. I'm not even a wrestling enthusiast, I don't want to see Rollins winning world titles either, but fuck, he can't do ANYTHING right. If he's gonna get this far he better at least have one skill and he doesn't. I'm sick of seeing these big guys who can't talk, they can't work, they just throw people around. Don't you ever get bored watching a guy who's so fucking limited? Rusev throws people around too, how is Reigns different to him except for what he looks like?


Seth Rollins can't do anything right but you like Cm Punk.
Roman Reigns is terrible but you like Goldberg
Dean Ambrose is ugly but you have a bigger dick than him. 












SubZero3:16 said:


> Wow, everyone wants some of Pyro tonight :lol


----------



## MJD32

[/IMG]


----------



## Davion McCool

Shit guys, when did this thread turn into a chatroom? We don't seem to talk about The Shield anymore, just each-other =/. You are tearing me apart Shield Discussion thread, I needed this place.


----------



## LJ1

After watching the Shield Summit it's hard to deny Rollins is magic on the mic.


----------



## truelove

Rollins is just one sexy bamf his angry lisp though is something else


----------



## DareDevil

AHH, That Shield SUMMIT, was so goddamn amazing! also, SETH MOTHERFUCKING ROLLINS! He's just...I am amazed of how much he has improved.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Shield Summit was life :banderas

Rollins has uped his game on the mic :banderas

Loved the pushing between him and Dean

Loved how Roman only got involved when Dean shoved Seth but did nothing when Seth hit Dean :lol

Wonder what happens at Raw.


----------



## insanitydefined

Rollins is without doubt the best overall Shield member at this point, dude is the compete overall package. I'm still holding out hope that he's the one they decide to give the big push to post breakup.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LPPrince

Seth Rollins=Leader of The Shield


----------



## midnightmischief

LOL watching the exorcist at the moment, this particular scene made me think of bray wyatt...


----------



## Romangirl252

I don't think their really are on the same page to me


----------



## uppercut

The segment was great but why did they waste it on smackdown? 

Or will they replay the whole segment on raw? imo would be even cooler on live tv


----------



## CALΔMITY

Romangirl252 said:


> I don't think their really are on the same page to me


Clearly they aren't. 

I suspect either:
a) Dean really does want to try and make this work or
b) the slimy bastard still feels betrayed and his plot for revenge starts now.


----------



## Romangirl252

Calahart said:


> Clearly they aren't.
> 
> I suspect either:
> a) Dean really does want to try and make this work or
> b) the slimy bastard still feels betrayed and his plot for revenge starts now.


Yeah he didn't look to happy to me...can't wait to see what happens Monday on raw


----------



## CALΔMITY

Me too. Dean isn't the type of guy to let go of a grudge and it seemed like nothing of what Seth was saying was actually getting through to him. This is gonna get exciting I just know it! Dean was already a little shit with Punk. Just imagine how he's going to be against Seth whom he used to trust.
:banderas


----------



## TheVipersGirl

gifs for the day


----------



## TheVipersGirl

That Shield Summit everything from start to finish was gold. When people say Seth Rollins cant cut a promo. HA HA HA HA.
The day when Seth throws a pipebomb is something I'll never forget.


----------



## Coyotex

uppercut said:


> The segment was great but why did they waste it on smackdown?
> 
> Or will they replay the whole segment on raw? imo would be even cooler on live tv


a lot of good promos happen on smackdown...the bets example is bray wyatt, all his promos and smackdown make the ones on raw look like shit same can be said for overall match quality 

also seth plz and kindly groom your facial hair sir..guy has a nice full beard he just needs to get it in check


----------



## The Bloodline

I loved their segment on Smackdown. The shoving and slapping and Roman conflicted in the middle.:clap. Seth did great getting his point across and it was nice to see them end the segment united. I was hoping maybe this meant they changed their mind on the split, but I think that was more so wishful thinking. I could see Dean not really being as over it as he'll let on. LOVE how the're each involved in this story. At this point is everyone still assuming it'll be a triple threat at Wrestlemania?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Frico said:


> -- PWInsider
> 
> Since we noted yesterday that Daniel Bryan was advertised in both NYC and Salt Lake City for tomorrow's WWE events. The Maverik Center has updated their local advertising
> 
> *The new main event is The Shield's Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins vs. The Wyatt Family's Luke Harper and Erick Rowan. That is a huge nod into how well those four have done for the company in my opinion, as they are the ones in the main event slot and are trusted to carry it, as opposed to being in there with a bigger "name" like John Cena.* Also advertised for the event are WWE Intercontinental champion Big E and Sheamus.
> 
> Bryan will be in NYC facing Kane, who will have Triple H in his corner.


I know someone who went to Winnipeg last night and said that Shield/Wyatts got the biggest reaction (even bigger than Christian did and it's Canada for Christs sake! :lmao Christian can't even get pops in his home country - bloody hell fpalm)

They brawled it out and Shield came off very face-like. 

Have to say that a little bit of me is holding out that they last minute change the card due to Cena's "injury" and give use Wyatts/Shield at Mania but it's 30 so no way are we not getting Cena on the card. 

Lets be honest, they've been carrying house shows/raws/smackdowns for the best part of a year now, along with Bryan. 




TheVipersGirl said:


>


Le Sigh. Loved him here *heart eyes* :lmao



-










I know, I know I'm being the bias Ambrose mark or whatever but for me, this part of the promo the "There is big difference between what I did and you did. I fought off, you walked off" was just :clap :clap :clap

That line really did have so much weight to it because it could be played so well by either Ambrose or Rollins. It showed Ambrose as a guy who had loyalty woven into him somewhere underneath all his grime and heel-ness (lol not even a word but we're going with it) but this could be twisted inato the idea of Ambrose being slightly bitter that he had to take a beating whilst Rollins kind took the easy way out - and Ambrose isn't going to forget. 

I feel like 10 minutes of promo time just isn't seen anymore and the fact that they took the mic and ran with it.... They need more promo time. I've always said this. It really does solidify just how high up on the totem pole all three of these guys are. 

They played to their strengths last night on SD, especially by having Reigns say next to nothing. He doesn't need to be a guy who has to say a lot of words, his actions are what get him across. His strong but silent type character that they gave him from the first promo is what they should've ran with until they knew he was 100% up to caliber of Rollins, at least, on the mic. Not that I think this has ruined his momentum, just showed an area of weakness that people who watch the product all the time can kinda ridicule/use against Reigns.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Well, if you do venture into the wonderful world of Shield fanfiction.
> 
> Zero
> IrishCreamTruffle
> mxjoyride
> 
> are pretty great places to start :


Would like to add Daggarella to that list. Three Wolf Moon is one of my faves because of the cute Ambrollins.

*hugs all the budding writers in this thread.* Angel, I encourage you to go with the blogging-just write whatever for yourself  i'm also very lazy with mine, but at least it's there.

All the love Pyro is getting in here :lol 




Calahart said:


> Clearly they aren't.
> 
> I suspect either:
> a) Dean really does want to try and make this work or
> b) the slimy bastard still feels betrayed and his plot for revenge starts now.


I'm going with B. I want that blood feud with Seth!




tylermoxreigns said:


> I know someone who went to Winnipeg last night and said that Shield/Wyatts got the biggest reaction (even bigger than Christian did and it's Canada for Christs sake! :lmao Christian can't even get pops in his home country - bloody hell fpalm)
> 
> They brawled it out and Shield came off very face-like.
> 
> Have to say that a little bit of me is holding out that they last minute change the card due to Cena's "injury" and give use Wyatts/Shield at Mania but it's 30 so no way are we not getting Cena on the card.
> 
> Lets be honest, they've been carrying house shows/raws/smackdowns for the best part of a year now, along with Bryan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le Sigh. Loved him here *heart eyes* :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know I'm being the bias Ambrose mark or whatever but for me, this part of the promo the "There is big difference between what I did and you did. I fought off, you walked off" was just :clap :clap :clap
> 
> That line really did have so much weight to it because it could be played so well by either Ambrose or Rollins. It showed Ambrose as a guy who had loyalty woven into him somewhere underneath all his grime and heel-ness (lol not even a word but we're going with it) but this could be twisted inato the idea of Ambrose being slightly bitter that he had to take a beating whilst Rollins kind took the easy way out - and Ambrose isn't going to forget.
> 
> I feel like 10 minutes of promo time just isn't seen anymore and the fact that they took the mic and ran with it.... They need more promo time. I've always said this. It really does solidify just how high up on the totem pole all three of these guys are.
> 
> They played to their strengths last night on SD, especially by having Reigns say next to nothing. He doesn't need to be a guy who has to say a lot of words, his actions are what get him across. His strong but silent type character that they gave him from the first promo is what they should've ran with until they knew he was 100% up to caliber of Rollins, at least, on the mic. Not that I think this has ruined his momentum, just showed an area of weakness that people who watch the product all the time can kinda ridicule/use against Reigns.


So proud of the boys for main-eventing house shows! They are the future. All of them. No doubt about it.

And this post :clap. When I saw that the segment was nearly 10 minutes long, I thought there would be other shenanigans, but it was pure promo goodness. That's how it's done!!!

It would be great if they wove in a little of Ambrose's abandonment issues in here as a reason why he's so affected by this.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Look at Roman's face when Dean hits Seth


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Look at Roman's face when Dean hits Seth


This is a mixture of "oh shit son', 'you went there, bro', 'shit is about to go down' also 'OHMYGOD OHMYGOD OHMYGOD' :lmao
Roman's reactions is really slay me because I sometimes think he forgets that there is a camera because he seems to break character










Can't deal when he looks like this. I just want to wrap my arms around him inside that coat because I bet he's damn warm and cuddly. 

Also he's some Roman because I rarely post him


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> This is a mixture of "oh shit son', 'you went there, bro', 'shit is about to go down' also 'OHMYGOD OHMYGOD OHMYGOD' :lmao
> Roman's reactions is really slay me because I sometimes think he forgets that there is a camera because he seems to break character
> 
> [


I like it better when they aren't so hyper aware of the camera. Roman's like 'he actually hit Seth! My Seth!'


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Look at Roman's face when Dean hits Seth


He just wants to protect his Sethie :lol I loved that he totally just shoved Dean to the mat for hitting Seth. It was like, "how DARE you???"

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> He just wants to protect his Sethie :lol I loved that he totally just shoved Dean to the mat for hitting Seth. It was like, "how DARE you???"
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yup the rolleigns is alive and strong. He didn't even look too concerned when Seth slapped Dean :lol


----------



## NeyNey

Caly, I still owe you somethin'...



Spoiler: POSTER

















>


Looks like Jericho's face in that Gif:










:lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Look at Roman's face when Dean hits Seth



Roman's face :lmao he's like










Seriously I know this will probably sound weird but they really remind me of divas sometimes. The way they love each other, the way they handle drama even how they fight sometimes (especially Dean). That's why I love them they can be such weirdo's at times :lol.



tylermoxreigns said:


> This is a mixture of "oh shit son', 'you went there, bro', 'shit is about to go down' also 'OHMYGOD OHMYGOD OHMYGOD' :lmao
> Roman's reactions is really slay me because I sometimes think he forgets that there is a camera because he seems to break character
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deal when he looks like this. I just want to wrap my arms around him inside that coat because I bet he's damn warm and cuddly.
> 
> Also he's some Roman because I rarely post him



I love it when they look so casual :wall


----------



## Set For Seth

TheVipersGirl said:


> That Shield Summit everything from start to finish was gold. When people say Seth Rollins cant cut a promo. HA HA HA HA.
> The day when Seth throws a pipebomb is something I'll never forget.


Great in the ring and great in mic. He's probably great in bed, too.


----------



## WrestlemaniaSilver

See The Shields biggest ever match in person!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301117126894?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*SILVER TRAVEL PACKAGE*


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Caly, I still owe you somethin'...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: POSTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Jericho's face in that Gif:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


OMG yay! :mark:
Lookin good with those other posters.

Do you have my doodle page put up somewhere safe? 

Also lol @ Roman's reaction. :lmao I reacted the same way.

Also oh god that pic of Jon in that winter coat!!! A sexy god among men this man is! *snuggles up against him in his coat* ~u~


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> OMG yay! :mark:
> Lookin good with those other posters.
> 
> Do you have my doodle page put up somewhere safe?
> 
> Also lol @ Roman's reaction. :lmao I reacted the same way.
> 
> Also oh god that pic of Jon in that winter coat!!! A sexy god among men this man is! *snuggles up against him in his coat* ~u~


Oh Cali, we missed you in chat last night. Girl, somethings went down :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> Roman's face :lmao he's like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously I know this will probably sound weird but they really remind me of divas sometimes. The way they love each other, the way they handle drama even how they fight sometimes (especially Dean). That's why I love them they can be such weirdo's at times :lol.


Can we have "Total Shield" instead of "Total Divas"? :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh Cali, we missed you in chat last night. Girl, somethings went down :lol


Aww damn. :banderas

Yeah sorry. I should have said something. Since I saw the footage posted early I just decided to sleep the whole day and evening away. 
What kinds of things? :hmm:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> Can we have "Total Shield" instead of "Total Divas"? :lol


I would watch it :banderas



Calahart said:


> Aww damn. :banderas
> 
> Yeah sorry. I should have said something. Since I saw the footage posted early I just decided to sleep the whole day and evening away.
> What kinds of things? :hmm:


I'm curious about what happened in the chat too, but I'd probably won't be spilled in here :side:












Ambrose his face is gold in this one :lmao had to share.


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> I would watch it :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious about what happened in the chat too, but I'd probably won't be spilled in here :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose his face is gold in this one :lmao had to share.


Good ol Mox. :lol



















I just love how he stomps off in a huff. I still can't tell if the way he dropped was from tripping or if his fall was just exasperated.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Good ol Mox. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love how he stomps off in a huff. I still can't tell if the way he dropped was from tripping or if his fall was just exasperated.


:lmao was that on this sd? I think i must have missed that moment.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I doubt it. It looks like it could possibly be a house show.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

> Dean Ambrose proche de la fin ? la #TWE continue et il semble que Ambrose n'intéresse plus les officiels de la compagnie. Actuellement Ambrose laisse comprendre qu'il ne veut plus rien fournir pour la fédération va t-il ce reprendre en main ?


This is true? :no: (X)


----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't even understand that. A translation would be nice.

Edit: I just realized that it's in French.

Well...I HIGHLY doubt it's true.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I doubt it. It looks like it could possibly be a house show.


I see thanks 



SóniaPortugal said:


> This is true? :no: (X)


 I highly doubt its true though


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I don't even understand that. A translation would be nice.


It says that Ambrose isn't interested in the company anymore and that he's done :lmao


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Calahart said:


> I don't even understand that. A translation would be nice.


"Dean Ambrose near the end? the # TWE continues and it seems that Ambrose no longer interested company officials. Ambrose currently let to understand that means nothing to provide the federation will he take it in hand?" - google translate


----------



## CALΔMITY

I got a quickie translation of it when I realized what language it was in. Too bad I edited my post too late. :lol

Again, I highly doubt it. He's in such a great spot right now. He may not be getting a push like Reigns is, but he's still doing well. I can't see him just leaving the WWE after all he has accomplished thus far.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I got a quickie translation of it when I realized what language it was in. Too bad I edited my post too late. :lol
> 
> Again, I highly doubt it. He's in such a great spot right now. He may not be getting a push like Reigns is, but he's still doing well. I can't see him just leaving the WWE after all he has accomplished thus far.


I went to check out the source and seriously there are a few more bull shit articles like these on it :lmao so don't take it too seriously


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> I went to check out the source and seriously there are a few more bull shit articles like these on it :lmao so don't take it too seriously


I'm not going to. :lol The nerve of some people. Making up such rumors. :no:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Good ol Mox. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love how he stomps off in a huff. I still can't tell if the way he dropped was from tripping or if his fall was just exasperated.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

And about that rumor--please. Dean has about 5 years left before the Punk bug kicks in


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I'm not going to. :lol The nerve of some people. Spreading such rumors.


Hate those sites too, I wonder what some of these "reporters" smoke before they write these things :lol



JacqSparrow said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> And about that rumor--please. Dean has about 5 years left before the Punk bug kicks in


I think that he's more passionate about wrestling then punk ever was, the way he talks about it and everything. So he must have a damn good excuse if he would ever have the punk bug :lol



SóniaPortugal said:


> "*Total Wrestling Entertainment (TWE) is a live action based Role Playing Wrestling Federation*."
> 
> Sorry guys
> I should have investigated before post fpalm
> 
> Me


It's okay to me sweety  btw you speak french?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

"*Total Wrestling Entertainment (TWE) is a live action based Role Playing Wrestling Federation*."

Sorry guys 
I should have investigated before post fpalm

Me


----------



## CALΔMITY

SóniaPortugal said:


> "*Total Wrestling Entertainment (TWE) is a live action based Role Playing Wrestling Federation*."
> 
> Sorry guys
> I should have investigated before post fpalm
> 
> Me


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Wow that makes sense, then!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

That rumour about Ambrose..... :lmao

What's that flying through the air?

Oh look, it's bullshit man.










"when bullshit is uttered, he'll be there" :lmao :lmao :lmao



edit:



SóniaPortugal said:


> "*Total Wrestling Entertainment (TWE) is a live action based Role Playing Wrestling Federation*."
> 
> Sorry guys
> I should have investigated before post fpalm
> 
> Me


Awww man! :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> That rumour about Ambrose..... :lmao
> 
> What's that flying through the air?
> 
> Oh look, it's bullshit man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "when bullshit is uttered, he'll be there" :lmao :lmao :lmao


That poster


----------



## CALΔMITY

OH MY GOD GUYS


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> OH MY GOD GUYS


Just wanted to share to its sooo cute










Their faces in this one :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> OH MY GOD GUYS


:no: :no: :no:

Its the wrong Wyatt.... If he does this shit with Harper I'll be happy  :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> That rumour about Ambrose..... :lmao
> 
> What's that flying through the air?
> 
> Oh look, it's bullshit man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "when bullshit is uttered, he'll be there" :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao :lmao Karl Pilkington



Calahart said:


> OH MY GOD GUYS


Aren't they sweet!!

Reminded me a little of this:












psycho bunny said:


> Their faces in this one :lmao


Excellent shot! :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> Their faces in this one :lmao


Oh man that's such a great shot. Roman's face tho :banderas


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> :no: :no: :no:
> 
> Its the wrong Wyatt.... If he does this shit with Harper I'll be happy  :lol


I really don't understand the Harper fetish these days, I'm getting old :lol



JacqSparrow said:


> :lmao :lmao Karl Pilkington
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they sweet!!
> 
> Reminded me a little of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent shot! :lol


aaaw Kaitlyn was such a cutie, to bad she's gone 



Calahart said:


> Oh man that's such a great shot. Roman's face tho :banderas


Roman is starting to become a king at facial expressions :banderas


----------



## Frantics

psycho bunny said:


> Just wanted to share to its sooo cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their faces in this one :lmao


ahahah XD that punch from Ambrose to Rollins, i just loved Rollins's reaction to it afterwards like "you mother fuc..." and dam Ambrose looked like he actually did nail him, calm down sweetie, take a chill pill :lmao:lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

JacqSparrow said:


> :lmao :lmao Karl Pilkington


Always got time for Karl Pilkington :lmao




psycho bunny said:


> I really don't understand the Harper fetish these days, I'm getting old :lol


He's just a BEAST :banderas :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Frantics said:


> ahahah XD that punch from Ambrose to Rollins, i just loved Rollins's reaction to it afterwards like "you mother fuc..." and dam Ambrose looked like he actually did nail him, calm down sweetie, take a chill pill :lmao:lmao


The whole segment is just gold, when I look at all the gifs and pictures :banderas hope they will argue like this in the future.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Always got time for Karl Pilkington :lmao
> 
> 
> He's just a BEAST :banderas :lol


His balding is just :lmao I can't stop staring at it everytime he has a match. He's still one of my favorite wrestlers though hope he gets the right push in time.


----------



## Frantics

psycho bunny said:


> The whole segment is just gold, when I look at all the gifs and pictures :banderas hope they will argue like this in the future.]
> 
> 
> 
> yea i have to agree, this is going to be awesome, because as we all know, Ambrose is like a child/asshole that doesn't let shit go ^^ and will keep doing it until he feels happy or gets his revenge, god i just love this man ^-^, this could very well unleash the Ambrose we all know that is hiding underneath him and his true self could possibly reveal after this :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> this site hates me sometimes, sorry for failed quoting *shrugs*


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Frantics said:


> psycho bunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole segment is just gold, when I look at all the gifs and pictures :banderas hope they will argue like this in the future.]
> 
> 
> 
> yea i have to agree, this is going to be awesome, because as we all know, Ambrose is like a child/asshole that doesn't let shit go ^^ and will keep doing it until he feels happy or gets his revenge, god i just love this man ^-^, this could very well unleash the Ambrose we all know that is hiding underneath him and his true self could possibly reveal after this :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> this site hates me sometimes, sorry for failed quoting *shrugs*
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we all love him so much :banderas.
Click to expand...


----------



## Frantics

psycho bunny said:


> Frantics said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we all love him so much :banderas.
> 
> 
> 
> hah indeed, one of my friends was there for the show and said Ambrose just like angrily stopped out of the ring and did his traditional thing where he goes to the turnbuckle and does like a flip to exit the ring, xD
Click to expand...


----------



## SubZero3:16

Frantics said:


> psycho bunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> hah indeed, one of my friends was there for the show and said Ambrose just like angrily stopped out of the ring and did his traditional thing where he goes to the turnbuckle and does like a flip to exit the ring, xD
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this?
Click to expand...


----------



## DareDevil

Sup guys? How about that Shield Summit? I am still not over how perfect that was.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Frantics said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our quotes are starting to flip :lol. Is that an nxt ring?
Click to expand...


----------



## Frantics

SubZero3:16 said:


> Frantics said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES! ^^ that, i love it when he does that, its so god damn unique ^^
Click to expand...


----------



## Frantics

psycho bunny said:


> SubZero3:16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our quotes are starting to flip :lol. Is that an nxt ring?
> 
> 
> 
> yea it looks like it xD, this site sometimes... haha
Click to expand...


----------



## DareDevil

Frantics said:


> yea it looks like it xD, this site sometimes... haha


Fixed!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Frantics said:


> psycho bunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea it looks like it xD, this site sometimes... haha
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they will fix it soon, because its hard to keep up like this.
Click to expand...


----------



## Frantics

DareDevil said:


> Fixed!


thank you very much Devil ^-^


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Is it Monday? Why isn't it Monday? I want RAW, I want Shield and I want chat!


----------



## Frantics

i just loved how Rollins and Ambrose were pretty much just like acting like brothers, someone did something wrong/something they hated, and now they are arguing or fighting over it, brotherly love right there...well, until Ambrose screws them over, i really wanna know how its gonna go, is Rollins and Reigns going to walk out on Ambrose, is Ambrose gonna screw them over, is Rollins going to end it? mmmm, so many solutions and for once, i can't figure out how this will end, and thats why its amazing, brilliant:clap:clap:clap :banderas


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Reservoir Angel said:


> Is it Monday? Why isn't it Monday? I want RAW, I want Shield and I want chat!


i don't want it to be monday because that means I have to go to school


----------



## Banez

you could tell yesterday it was friday lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reservoir Angel said:


> Is it Monday? Why isn't it Monday? I want RAW, I want Shield and I want chat!


I want it too...
I want it hard.
I want it now.



psycho bunny said:


> i don't want it to be monday because that means I have to go to school


Precious babby.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Banez said:


> you could tell yesterday it was friday lol


----------



## tbp82

Frantics said:


> i just loved how Rollins and Ambrose were pretty much just like acting like brothers, someone did something wrong/something they hated, and now they are arguing or fighting over it, brotherly love right there...well, until Ambrose screws them over, i really wanna know how its gonna go, is Rollins and Reigns going to walk out on Ambrose, is Ambrose gonna screw them over, is Rollins going to end it? mmmm, so many solutions and for once, i can't figure out how this will end, and thats why its amazing, brilliant:clap:clap:clap :banderas


I'm waiting for the implosion to. Will Ambrose screw them over? Will Roman snap on both? Will Seth and Dean turn on Roman? I still think we're headed to triple threat at Mania with 2 on 1 Seth/Dean vs. Roman as the other possibility. The key is how do we there?


----------



## Banez

Should be good segment on monday, we shall see.

I think so far the breakup of the shield has been built well, it's amazing how they have done everything well with Shield so far. It's been the most well built stable i've seen for a while. Wyatts ain't far off but they are going to be around as a stable for a while.

lol @ that gif psycho bunny


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> i don't want it to be monday because that means I have to go to school


ME.


----------



## Wynter

WWE better NOT make it a damn handicap match :side:
Keep it a triple threat like it should be. Every man for themselves. 
2 of our boys are already losing. 
No need to have Dean and Seth lose to Roman while working together. 
This forum will really hate Reigns and call him superman after that :lol
Plus, their FCW triple threat match part two :mark:....with Roman looking better in the ring


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> WWE better NOT make it a damm handicap match :side:
> Keep it a triple threat like it should be. Every man for themselves.
> 2 of our boys are already losing.
> No need to have Dean and Seth lose to Roman while working together.
> This forum will really hate Reigns and call him superman after that :lol
> Plus, *their FCW triple match part two* :mark:....with Roman looking better in the ring


:banderas Yes please.


----------



## Frantics

tbp82 said:


> I'm waiting for the implosion to. Will Ambrose screw them over? Will Roman snap on both? Will Seth and Dean turn on Roman? I still think we're headed to triple threat at Mania with 2 on 1 Seth/Dean vs. Roman as the other possibility. The key is how do we there?


i don't know, i don't even think it will be 2v1, something is gonna happen that makes it all implode, cause the way it looks, Ambrose is portrayed as the bad guy and portrayed as someone who doesn't let things go and why would Seth team up with Dean? It wouldn't really make sense, i think its still gonna be that triple threat, Dean or Seth or even Roman will do something one member of the shield will not like and then the other will start arguing with the other one until 1 member gets fed up and pushes one member, then the third member gets involved, then BAM!, they are all against each other, I just can't see Dean and Seth working together versuing Roman, can it happen? Yes, will it happen? Mostly not, plus its better as a triple threat, makes every member look credible.

Sorry for typing too much, that's just my inner mark self being weird and marking the fuck out while I'm typing stuff


----------



## Frantics

psycho bunny said:


> i don't want it to be monday because that means I have to go to school


hah i know how you feel, will have to go to College, then go to work directly after -_-. Blehhh!!!


----------



## Wynter

Roman would give up on life if his Sethie turned on him and teamed with Dean :lmao
Dat man ran after Seth like a wounded puppy when Rollins left the ring on Raw.


----------



## Frantics

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman would give up on life if his Sethie turned on him and teamed with Dean :lmao
> Dat man ran after Seth like a wounded puppy when Rollins left the ring on Raw.


hah i think it would be a little more then that even still xD, so hyped for Monday, say what everyone wants to say and the general fans as well, they know and we know, the Shield and the Wyatts are the biggest reason they tune into Raw or SD ^^


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'm just picturing Seth hitting Roman with a surprise Blackout. 

Then Roman be all 










about it but Seth would be like 










and then the fandom would be all like


----------



## Wynter

Frantics said:


> hah i think it would be a little more then that even still xD, so hyped for Monday, say what everyone wants to say and the general fans as well, they know and we know, the Shield and the Wyatts are the biggest reason they tune into Raw or SD ^^


Hiiii Fran! 

Wyatts and Shield are constantly the highlight and most entertaining of Raw and Smackdown.
They're getting so good, WWE let Seth,Roman,Luke and Rowan main event a show. That's not even all 6 guys but WWE still trusts they can deliver. 

I really don't know what we are going to do without the Shield once they split. They are so gooood together :mark:

It's gonna be weird not seeing them as a stable :lol


----------



## Wynter

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm just picturing Seth hitting Roman with a surprise Blackout.
> 
> Then Roman be all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about it but Seth would be like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the fandom would be all like


Dont....don't even do that to me Res!!
I wouldn't even be able to handle Roman's hurt face if that happened. 

I will drown in my devastated Rolleigns feelings. DROWN IN IT!!


----------



## Frantics

WynterWarm12 said:


> Hiiii Fran!
> 
> Wyatts and Shield are constantly the highlight and most entertaining of Raw and Smackdown.
> They're getting so good, WWE let Seth,Roman,Luke and Rowan main event a show. That's not even all 6 guys but WWE still trusts they can deliver.
> 
> I really don't know what we are going to do without the Shield once they split. They are so gooood together :mark:
> 
> It's gonna be weird not seeing them as a stable :lol


hah hi there ^-^

and yes, it will be really really weird not seeing them together, but it will be for the greater good, their blood feud they will have :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: but yea I'm going to cry so hard the day when it happens


----------



## Reservoir Angel

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dont....don't even do that to me Res!!
> I wouldn't even be able to handle Roman's hurt face if that happened.
> 
> I will drown in my devastated Rolleigns feelings. DROWN IN IT!!


Yes, let me bask in your devastated feels!


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman would give up on life if his Sethie turned on him and teamed with Dean :lmao
> Dat man ran after Seth like a wounded puppy when Rollins left the ring on Raw.


Even though he was mad at him he wouldn't put his hands on him like Dean did.



Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm just picturing Seth hitting Roman with a surprise Blackout.
> 
> Then Roman be all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about it but Seth would be like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the fandom would be all like


These gifs are so damn accurate.


----------



## DareDevil

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm just picturing Seth hitting Roman with a surprise Blackout.
> 
> Then Roman be all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about it but Seth would be like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the fandom would be all like


SETH IS THE MANIPULATOR!! OMFG!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Reservoir Angel said:


> Yes, let me bask in your devastated feels!



You're a sadist aren't you?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reservoir Angel

DareDevil said:


> SETH IS THE MANIPULATOR!! OMFG!


Dude played them both like a little fiddle to get himself ahead. 



psycho bunny said:


> You're a sadist aren't you?


Actually quite the opposite.


----------



## WilfyDee

Hopefully there little show of unity will see them together for a little while longer. Anyone else think the phrase "on the same page" was used a little too much during their promo? I know they're all still learning, but I think they need to keep Ambrose around until Rollins/Reigns get a little more comfortable with that mic in their hands.


----------



## Frantics

mindless Ambrose picture moment ^^, hope yall don't mind


----------



## DareDevil

Frantics said:


> mindless Ambrose picture moment ^^, hope yall don't mind


Not at all, please continue.


----------



## Joshi Judas

This is for my fellow Rosebud Wynter :lol


----------



## Frantics

DareDevil said:


> Not at all, please continue.


yay, awesome ^-^, my friend took this a couple weeks ago :}, I'm also going to an upcoming Raw and one of their signing autographs and such ^^, gonna be marking my ass out there, don't think i'll come back the same


----------



## Wynter

Quoth the Raven said:


> This is for my fellow Rosebud Wynter :lol


:mark: :mark: :mark:

WOOOOOOOO!

Love that man for no reason!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> This is for my fellow Rosebud Wynter :lol


Well look who finally woke up


----------



## Wynter

Zero about to whore all over Raven now :lol

Did you know Zero used both Raven and I as replacements for Pyro?
Shameless slut I swear.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Frantics said:


> yay, awesome ^-^, my friend took this a couple weeks ago :}, I'm also going to an upcoming Raw and one of their signing autographs and such ^^, gonna be marking my ass out there, don't think i'll come back the same



Ugh why won't they never do an autograph signing in my country fpalm. Why do i always get the guys that i don't give a damn about.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Zero about to whore all over Raven now :lol
> 
> Did you know Zero used both Raven and I as replacements for Pyro?
> Shameless slut I swear.












Piss poor replacements too. There's nothing like the real deal


----------



## NeyNey

Frantics said:


> yay, awesome ^-^, my friend took this a couple weeks ago :}


"_couple weeks ago_", it was in July last year :lol


----------



## Wynter

Zero....Zero is very mean when Pyro isn't dicking her down


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Piss poor replacements too. There's nothing like the real deal


You slut!

*hides notches on bed-post and RA's special off-limits secret compartment in bedside table*


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Zero....Zero is very mean when Pyro isn't dicking her down


Well if you guys had…. nope I'm gonna shut my mouth before Pyro never comes back into this thread :lol



Reservoir Angel said:


> You slut!
> 
> *hides notches on bed-post and RA's special off-limits secret compartment in bedside table*


Boy stop playing. You know there's no varnish left on those bed posts. :lol


----------



## Wynter

In lighter news, Raven became my Master last night 

And psh,I refused to give you the business last night Zero because then you would never leave. 
I don't have time for stalkers boo :cool2


----------



## Reservoir Angel

WynterWarm12 said:


> Zero....Zero is very mean when Pyro isn't dicking her down


The world would be a better place if only we could all be repeatedly deep-dicked by Pyro.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Well if you guys had…. nope I'm gonna shut my mouth before Pyro never comes back into this thread :lol


This is the only place he can openly rant about Roman Reigns being the wrestling equivalent of a lump of dog turd slowly drying on a sidewalk in the summer heat. He'd come back regardless of what we said about him, he'd just no-sell the fuck out of it like a boss.



> Boy stop playing. You know there's no varnish left on those bed posts. :lol


True. And this is my 3rd set of bed posts... they keep getting mysteriously broken.


----------



## DareDevil

Pyro gets passed around more than the flu on winter season.


----------



## Frantics

psycho bunny said:


> Ugh why won't they never do an autograph signing in my country fpalm. Why do i always get the guys that i don't give a damn about.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I've legitimately had a conversation with Rollins and Ambrose 6 months ago because they know my cousin, since he helped them/and trained them a little as well ^^, very interesting 2 i must say, the conversation was like 10 minutes long too ^^

But anyway, aww that sucks, yea being on the east coast usually has that advantage XD


----------



## DareDevil

Frantics said:


> I've legitimately had a conversation with Rollins and Ambrose 6 months ago because they know my cousin, *since he helped them/and trained them a little as wel*l ^^, very interesting 2 i must say, the conversation was like 10 minutes long too ^^
> 
> But anyway, aww that sucks, yea being on the east coast usually has that advantage XD


WAIT WAIT WAIT WAIT!! Who's your cousin?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Frantics said:


> I've legitimately had a conversation with Rollins and Ambrose 6 months ago because they know my cousin, since he helped them/and trained them a little as well ^^, very interesting 2 i must say, the conversation was like 10 minutes long too ^^
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway, aww that sucks, yea being on the east coast usually has that advantage XD



So what did you talk about, what where they like?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Frantics

NeyNey said:


> "_couple weeks ago_", it was in July last year :lol


shit did i really say "Weeks" XD fuck, need to lay off this drink xD, my bad


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> In lighter news, Raven became my Master last night
> 
> And psh,I refused to give you the business last night Zero because then you would never leave.
> I don't have time for stalkers boo :cool2


So that's why I woke up to 20 text messages on my phone this morning from you asking what you did wrong?











Reservoir Angel said:


> The world would be a better place if only we could all be repeatedly deep-dicked by Pyro.
> 
> 
> This is the only place he can openly rant about Roman Reigns being the wrestling equivalent of a lump of dog turd slowly drying on a sidewalk in the summer heat. He'd come back regardless of what we said about him, he'd just no-sell the fuck out of it like a boss.
> 
> 
> True. And this is my 3rd set of bed posts... they keep getting mysteriously broken.


Pyro no sells better than Cena :lmao:lmao

Well next time buy metal frames then. More dick than brains I tell ya


----------



## Frantics

psycho bunny said:


> So what did you talk about, what where they like?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ambrose is like the chillest mother fucker XD, Seth was hyper, usually its the other way around. Oh and we were just talking about basic things is all, 2 very classy people, you can just see in in their eyes that they have a passion for wrestling, I've also said to Dean that "do you like your role in the shield, like where the story is going" i believe he said things like "he is very happy where he is right now, he likes how much Roman improved and it made them build a strong chemistry and friendship that won't go away". He was like sitting in a leather jacket, had a beanie on his hat, seth was all cutely dressed ^^, can't really remember much since it was a while back


----------



## Frantics

DareDevil said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT WAIT!! Who's your cousin?


 "Lance Storm" really more of a silent career in WWE, but behind the curtains, he's helped so many people, has a couple training schools, yeah he didn't fully train them, since they had other trainers, but he helped them build some skills ^^, not really that big of stuff but hey, i like it :}

heh anyway who's hyped for Raw


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well next time buy metal frames then. More dick than brains I tell ya


Had metal bedframe once... still ended up broken. :$ :lmao


----------



## Eddie Ray

Frantics said:


> "Lance Storm" really more of a silent career in WWE, but behind the curtains, he's helped so many people, has a couple training schools, yeah he didn't fully train them, since they had other trainers, but he helped them build some skills ^^, not really that big of stuff but hey, i like it :}
> 
> heh anyway who's hyped for Raw


whoah...hold the fuck up...your cousin is Lance fucking Storm?!


----------



## Joshi Judas

whoa whoa whoa Frantics, you're Lance Storm's cousin? I mean you told me you're from a wrestling family but holy shit :mark: This news hit me pretty much like this Cesaro uppercut.










Now, if I can be serious for a moment :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Had metal bedframe once... still ended up broken. :$ :lmao


Goddamn :lmao:lmao Well stick to a plain ol' mattress then. Because if I was your neighbour I would be tired of all that banging at night, during the day, evening, mid morning break….


----------



## DareDevil

Frantics said:


> "Lance Storm" really more of a silent career in WWE, but behind the curtains, he's helped so many people, has a couple training schools, yeah he didn't fully train them, since they had other trainers, but he helped them build some skills ^^, not really that big of stuff but hey, i like it :}
> 
> heh anyway who's hyped for Raw


LANCE STORM?? OMG!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reservoir Angel said:


> Had metal bedframe once... still ended up broken. :$ :lmao


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Goddamn :lmao:lmao Well stick to a plain ol' mattress then. Because if I was your neighbour I would be tired of all that banging at night, during the day, evening, mid morning break….


The neighbours were fine. My housemate at the time didn't approve much, but she started that battle of "Who can be the louder slut" so she has only herself to blame for the boner-centric war of escalation.


----------



## Frantics

yup, Lance Storm is my cousin ^^, whoa, didn't know you guys knew who he was, awesome ^^, when i go to school, i said that and people are like "Lance Storm?" "whos that?" XD


----------



## Wynter

You couldn't handle Pyro, but you can take the stroke of someone who can kill a metal frame, Res :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> You couldn't handle Pyro, but you can take the stroke of someone who can kill a metal frame, Res :side:


Res can only handle upper-mid card playas.


----------



## Frantics

DareDevil said:


> LANCE STORM?? OMG!





Quoth the Raven said:


> whoa whoa whoa Frantics, you're Lance Storm's cousin? I mean you told me you're from a wrestling family but holy shit :mark: This news hit me pretty much like this Cesaro uppercut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if I can be serious for a moment :lol





Eddie Ray said:


> whoah...hold the fuck up...your cousin is Lance fucking Storm?!


 wow totally just fucked that quote thing up, anyway yes he indeed is, just gonna remove my earlier comment xD, sorry, long morning....i swear haha


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I never said the metal frame was broken by naughty things. I just didn't mention the details and you dirty-minded hoes just assumed. I dunno how the metal frame broke, actually. I just woke up hungover and with the rungs on the bottom of it hanging off in places. To this day I dunno what did it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> You couldn't handle Pyro, but you can take the stroke of someone who can kill a metal frame, Res :side:


I guess Res didn't stretch enough. It's a lot to handle , well so I've heard :argh:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Calahart said:


> Res can only handle upper-mid card playas.


In my defence I'm only 22 and was 100% virginal and pure as the driven snow until I was almost 19.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reservoir Angel said:


> I never said the metal frame was broken by naughty things. I just didn't mention the details and you dirty-minded hoes just assumed. I dunno how the metal frame broke, actually. I just woke up hungover and with the rungs on the bottom of it hanging off in places. To this day I dunno what did it.


EXACTLY you don't KNOW what happened. For all we dirty hoes know you did break it from a rough night of sexin'. :ambrose3

It could have been from Seth and your ass will never have known.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Frantics said:


> yup, Lance Storm is my cousin ^^, whoa, didn't know you guys knew who he was, awesome ^^, when i go to school, i said that and people are like "Lance Storm?" "whos that?" XD



Of course we know who he is. Wow, are you training at his center too? :mark: :mark:

Have you also met Chris Jericho by any chance? :lol

And yeah I liked Storm as one half of the Impact Players with Justin Credible and Dawn Marie on ECW too :mark:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Calahart said:


> EXACTLY you don't KNOW what happened. For all we dirty hoes know you did break it from a rough night of sexin'. :ambrose3
> 
> It could have been from Seth and your ass will never have known.


If it was sexin' that did it, the guy must have been good on the motion but not as impressive on the size front as he left no impression whatsoever.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> EXACTLY you don't KNOW what happened. For all we dirty hoes know you did break it from a rough night of sexin'. :ambrose3
> 
> It could have been from Seth and your ass will never have known.


Exactly. For all he knows he could've been the one topping tsk tsk


----------



## Banez

what kind of wrestling fans are we if we don't know who Lance storm is?

wish i had wrestlers in my relatives but sadly wrestling is minority thing in finland.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Exactly. For all he knows he could've been the one topping tsk tsk


Yeah, damn shame.



Reservoir Angel said:


> If it was sexin' that did it, the guy must have been good on the motion but not as impressive on the size front as he left no impression whatsoever.


Well...Seth IS a ninja after all.


----------



## Frantics

Quoth the Raven said:


> Of course we know who he is. Wow, are you training at his center too? :mark: :mark:
> 
> Have you also met Chris Jericho by any chance? :lol
> 
> And yeah I liked Storm as one half of the Impact Players with Justin Credible and Dawn Marie on ECW too :mark:


mhm i've met tons of them ^^, and yea I'm going to be probably near summer time...still working out and such/excercising and what-not, working on mah skillz before i train at his center, he already knows this, so he said, "Well once you feel comfortable with your body and such, let me know, and we'll work it out" ^^, and hell yeah, Chris Jerich was one of the first i met, list goes on and on and on


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Exactly. For all he knows he could've been the one topping tsk tsk


This has never happened, nor will it.


----------



## Frantics

Banez said:


> what kind of wrestling fans are we if we don't know who Lance storm is?
> 
> wish i had wrestlers in my relatives but sadly wrestling is minority thing in finland.


 hah yeah, guess i should of expected better, listen when you lived in my area and you told alot of people that and everybody says "who da fuck is that?" your confidence/expectations start going down, so when i came onto this site like 5 months ago, didn't really know they known as much as i do ^^, expectations will definitely be higher now


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Yeah, damn shame.
> 
> 
> Well...Seth IS a ninja after all.


Exactly.



Reservoir Angel said:


> This has never happened, nor will it.


How would you know you were blitzed. Maybe you were the one who left the impression.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Well I certainly hope you make it, so we see you go from this thread to TV :lol Maybe once you get on the roster, you can reveal your name so we know :lol


Also guys!! Follow The Buzzards :mark: :mark:


----------



## midnightmischief

Quoth the Raven said:


> Well I certainly hope you make it, so we see you go from this thread to TV :lol Maybe once you get on the roster, you can reveal your name so we know :lol
> 
> 
> Also guys!! Follow The Buzzards :mark: :mark:


holy crap they look so normal lol


----------



## Banez

Frantics said:


> listen when you lived in my area and you told alot of people that and everybody says "who da fuck is that?" your confidence/expectations start going down, so when i came onto this site like 5 months ago, didn't really know they known as much as i do ^^, expectations will definitely be higher now


I know how it feels, i got weightlifter in my relatives and when i was younger and telling my friends they were all like "oh.. okay... moving on" In finland your relative would have to be F1 driver atleast or icehockey player to get people regognize.

Edit: I agree, those wyatts look way too normal... also i didn't think their beards were real but i guess they are. Just something about them made me always think the beards were fake.


----------



## Frantics

Quoth the Raven said:


> Well I certainly hope you make it, so we see you go from this thread to TV :lol Maybe once you get on the roster, you can reveal your name so we know :lol
> 
> 
> Also guys!! Follow The Buzzards :mark: :mark:



haha aww thats adorable and yeh, still trying to figure out names, need to find out the perfect stage name *shrugs* no such luck though, but i can talk though, thats for sure ^^, so already got that skill down, i have a couple names in mind, but i don't know, they just don't seem to be sticking with me the more i say em


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Well I certainly hope you make it, so we see you go from this thread to TV :lol Maybe once you get on the roster, you can reveal your name so we know :lol
> 
> 
> Also guys!! Follow The Buzzards :mark: :mark:


You know I bet there's a hot guy lurking underneath Luke's mess of a beard.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> How would you know you were blitzed. Maybe you were the one who left the impression.


I doubt I'd have left much of one if I was doing something I'd never done before and don't particularly care for and doing it while drunk to boot.


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> You know I bet there's a hot guy lurking underneath Luke's mess of a beard.


still would, raggedy beard and all :yum:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

The only Wyatt I'd even remotely consider bending over for is Bray, and even then it's only a "maybe" at best.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> still would, raggedy beard and all :yum:


You have no shame :no:


----------



## CALΔMITY

He's waiting for you Res. Better hop to it before Rome shows up.


----------



## Frantics

didn't even know i would get this big of a reaction XD, always wanted to say it but my area, its like they don't even know/care xD, guess i just kinda played it like normal on here, and oh yeah i won't stop coming on this site when im doing my wrestling stuff, or if WWE is like "No, no talking to people" XD

anyway, i always followed the buzzards since day one, man Bray looks so weird without a Beard now, as in, i've seen him without a Beard and thought it was normal, and now since i've seen him with a Beard, I'm like "him without a beard would be really really weird"


----------



## Joshi Judas

Frantics said:


> haha aww thats adorable and yeh, still trying to figure out names, need to find out the perfect stage name *shrugs* no such luck though, but i can talk though, thats for sure ^^, so already got that skill down, i have a couple names in mind, but i don't know, they just don't seem to be sticking with me the more i say em


Stage names shouldn't be a big deal. Which ones you got in mind? I'm sure if you give us a few options, we could pick one out easily :lol


----------



## NeyNey

The Fan Pics with Luke, Bray and Erick... :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh god...
Seth be thirsty as fuck :banderas


----------



## What A Maneuver

Frantics said:


> still trying to figure out names, need to find out the perfect stage name *shrugs* no such luck though, but i can talk though, thats for sure ^^, so already got that skill down, i have a couple names in mind, but i don't know, they just don't seem to be sticking with me the more i say em


How about Cock Blockula? Ah, I kid. You could always blend names of characters you like. Like if you loved Alex Delarge and Bruce Wayne. It could be like, Alex Wayne or Bruce Delarge. Okay, bad example.



Reservoir Angel said:


> The only Wyatt I'd even remotely consider bending over for is Bray, and even then it's only a "maybe" at best.


Call me crazy, but I would totally go for a cuddling session with Bray. He seems all warm and cuddly.


----------



## Frantics

Quoth the Raven said:


> Stage names shouldn't be a big deal. Which ones you got in mind? I'm sure if you give us a few options, we could pick one out easily :lol


well you know, just different names to go by, like how Johnaton good is Dean Ambrose, just kinda pondering through names, and my names suck ass right now XD, you can't really take it seriously, i've tried to run with the name "Drake Johnson" for a little, it just doesn't have that sticking effect with me, also tried to run with the name "Blake Starr" and finally "Connor Smith" i don't know 
EDIT: oh and "Devin Prower"


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Frantics said:


> Ambrose is like the chillest mother fucker XD, Seth was hyper, usually its the other way around. Oh and we were just talking about basic things is all, 2 very classy people, you can just see in in their eyes that they have a passion for wrestling, I've also said to Dean that "do you like your role in the shield, like where the story is going" i believe he said things like "he is very happy where he is right now, he likes how much Roman improved and it made them build a strong chemistry and friendship that won't go away". He was like sitting in a leather jacket, had a beanie on his hat, seth was all cutely dressed ^^, can't really remember much since it was a while back



Omg that's amazing thanks for sharing that story. And wow lance storm, he's one of my all time favorites.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

Try "Rott Wyler" :lmao

Sorry I love dogs and that seems like a tough name so :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Frantics said:


> well you know, just different names to go by, like how Johnaton good is Dean Ambrose, just kinda pondering through names, and my names suck ass right now XD, you can't really take it seriously, i've tried to run with the name "Drake Johnson" for a little, it just doesn't have that sticking effect with me, also tried to run with the name "Blake Starr" and finally "Connor Smith" i don't know
> EDIT: oh and "Devin Prower"


Oh wait, you're a guy :shocked:


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> still would, raggedy beard and all :yum:













now wynter i kinda get that you like bray(KIND OF)but this guy...


Spoiler: spoiler
















really ? come on. 









why isn't my spoiler tag working aaaah didn't realise that pic was so big.


----------



## Frantics

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh wait, you're a guy :shocked:


yeh? You didn't know? O_O


----------



## Frantics

Quoth the Raven said:


> Try "Rott Wyler" :lmao
> 
> Sorry I love dogs and that seems like a tough name so :lmao



haha not gonna like, seems like a good name at first, then when i go to feud with people they be like 
"really?" XD


----------



## Joshi Judas

Even I thought you were a girl TBH :lmao

Don't worry, many people used to believe Reservoir Angel was a girl too :lmao


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Calahart said:


> Oh god...
> Seth be thirsty as fuck :banderas


----------



## Wynter

I kind of figured Frantic was a guy....after a while.....last night on chat :lmao

I'm so horrible at this.

Don't worry boo, Zero still forgets Telos is a guy :lmao

@Punky


But...but Luke is really cute. When he does the YEAHYEAHYEAH and flops out that tongue









I thought we've already established my tastes range from awesome to "what the fuck is wrong with her..." :lol


----------



## Frantics

Quoth the Raven said:


> Even I thought you were a girl TBH :lmao
> 
> Don't worry, many people used to believe Reservoir Angel was a girl too :lmao


Really? wow XD, would've thought you guys and girls knew when i was defending all of you a couple weeks ago from dat troll XD, but yeah i am xD


----------



## NeyNey

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh wait, you're a guy :shocked:












I thought you were a girl too :lmao


----------



## Frantics

WynterWarm12 said:


> I kind of figured Frantic was a guy....after a while.....last night on chat :lmao
> 
> I'm so horrible at this.
> 
> Don't worry boo, Zero still forgets Telos is a guy :lmao


oh heh, yeah i did say things that did point to the fact i was a guy XD but i did say some things as well that came across that i was a girl, its what being BI does to you XD


----------



## Wynter

Calahart said:


> Oh god...
> Seth be thirsty as fuck :banderas



Annnnnnd now I can only picture Roman behind him....


----------



## Frantics

psycho bunny said:


> Omg that's amazing thanks for sharing that story. And wow lance storm, he's one of my all time favorites.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


 awesome, glad to hear that ^^ and no problem


----------



## midnightmischief

woohoo, just realised something.. I have two weeks off work coming up and it co-incides with wrestlemania.... will be able to watch it live with you guys


----------



## PUNKY

ah so frantic's a guy, i should have guessed last night in the chat when he said he'd talk wrestling with raven while everyone else was fangirling. :lol


----------



## Wynter

WrestleMania chat should be really fun :lol
The crowd will be absolutely crazy.
Can't wait to see our boys on the big stage :mark:

Post Mania Raw crowd though :banderas


Psh, Frantic fangirls like the rest of us.
He was just making Raven feel better


----------



## PUNKY

midnightmischief said:


> woohoo, just realised something.. I have two weeks off work coming up and it co-incides with wrestlemania.... will be able to watch it live with you guys


:cheer:cheer:cheer i'm currently trying to book mania week off work to watch everything live, it's not going too well. :frustrate but i'll get it in the end. believe that. :avit: what time does mania air live in new zealand ? early hours of the morning ?

EDIT @ wynter i'm sure you could think of a few ways to make raven feel better, he is your master after all.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Go for it Punky, I'm thinking of calling in sick the next day too, so that I can catch Mania live :mark: :mark:

Should be fun. Post Mania Raw too (Y)


----------



## midnightmischief

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> :cheer:cheer:cheer i'm currently trying to book mania week off work to watch everything live, it's not going too well. :frustrate but i'll get it in the end. believe that. :avit: what time does mania air live in new zealand ? early hours of the morning ?
> 
> EDIT @ wynter i'm sure you could think of a few ways to make raven feel better, he is your master after all.


starts around 1:30 in the afternoon... yay I cant wait

hope you get the time off...


----------



## PUNKY

Quoth the Raven said:


> Go for it Punky, I'm thinking of calling in sick the next day too, so that I can catch Mania live :mark: :mark:
> 
> Should be fun. Post Mania Raw too (Y)


yep i'm basically gonna say i'm taking it as one of my weeks holiday entitlement or i'm calling in sick for 2 days. 









EDIT he's an asshole anyway that's why he's saying no at the moment but fuck it, priorities. shield>work


----------



## SubZero3:16

Frantics said:


> yeh? You didn't know? O_O


Nope. 

Still thought you were a girl in chat last night :lol

My bad dude. It's just the name Frantics. I look at it and automatically think Fran :draper2


----------



## Wynter

I've been resisting the urge to call him Franny because it sounds so girly :lol


----------



## Frantics

SubZero3:16 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Still thought you were a girl in chat last night :lol
> 
> My bad dude. It's just the name Frantics. I look at it and automatically think Fran :draper2


ah your fine, i thought it was funny ^^,

@Wynter "hell yeh i fangirl like the rest of you...well fanboy ^^, just because I'm a guy doesnt mean i wont be thirsting, if i let that out, i don't know what would happen, I'm pretty....uh you know, lets end it there ^^

and oh yeah...well im going too *sunglasses* "WRASTLEMANIA"


----------



## Frantics

WynterWarm12 said:


> I've been resisting the urge to call him Franny because it sounds so girly :lol


ppssh go ahead, i get called Sammy all the time, since mah name is Sam XD but uh anyway, so its practically like that, and fuck, walked right into that one..oh well ^^, but yeah if you want to, go ahead, i don't mind


----------



## midnightmischief

@frantics you are so lucky... I wish I could go to more live shows. 
wwe used to come to NZ I have been to 3 of the 4 house shows they did here while on the RTW tours ( it was becoming a tradition) but suddenly they stopped and only come s near as aussie. it sucks being a small country....
I even emailed wwe to ask why they don't bother anymore - never got a reply :argh:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Frantics said:


> ah your fine, i thought it was funny ^^,
> 
> @Wynter "hell yeh i fangirl like the rest of you...well fanboy ^^, just because I'm a guy doesnt mean i wont be thirsting, if i let that out, i don't know what would happen, I'm pretty....uh you know, lets end it there ^^
> 
> and oh yeah...well im going too *sunglasses* "WRASTLEMANIA"


Don't worry about it. We'll get you thirsting openly before you know it. :cool2


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Don't worry about it. We'll get you thirsting openly before you know it. :cool2


And when Zero says that, she means it. I speak from experience. :lmao


----------



## Frantics

midnightmischief said:


> @frantics you are so lucky... I wish I could go to more live shows.
> wwe used to come to NZ I have been to 3 of the 4 house shows they did here while on the RTW tours ( it was becoming a tradition) but suddenly they stopped and only come s near as aussie. it sucks being a small country....
> I even emailed wwe to ask why they don't bother anymore - never got a reply :argh:


yeah when I'm there, i'll save some pictures and post it to you guys, I'm actually in the third row in the first section....so lets go!!!! ^^, good thing i have 2 weeks of vacation ^-^


----------



## Frantics

SubZero3:16 said:


> Don't worry about it. We'll get you thirsting openly before you know it. :cool2


probably so XD, started to come really close to it last night on chat then kinda just backed off xD, I'm a thirsty some bitch hah


----------



## Wynter

The corruption of Res is still one of Zero's best works :lenny

Remarkable.

Where the hell are Rane and Dept? They would help balance out the male to female ratio of thirsting :lol

Telos is too straight for his own good and Raven only thirsts over Corey Graves lol


----------



## Wynter

Frantics said:


> yeah when I'm there, i'll save some pictures and post it to you guys, I'm actually in the third row in the first section....so lets go!!!! ^^, good thing i have 2 weeks of vacation ^-^


You're going to be close to the ring?? :mark:

And release your inner whore boo. Let it alllll out.

You will feel so much better I promise :


----------



## What A Maneuver

Frantics said:


> ppssh go ahead, i get called Sammy all the time, since mah name is Sam XD but uh anyway, so its practically like that, and fuck, walked right into that one..oh well ^^, but yeah if you want to, go ahead, i don't mind


Hey, niftacular, another Sam (well, I'm a Samantha). Wait, did I just break a code by revealing my identity? :argh:


----------



## PUNKY

Frantics said:


> probably so XD, started to come really close to it last night on chat then kinda just backed off xD, I'm a thirsty some bitch hah


haha me too, i was typing then thinking no i can't post that. (british prudeness i guess) :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> And when Zero says that, she means it. I speak from experience. :lmao


You were a proud accomplishment of mine.



Spoiler:  turning out Reservoir Angel















Now you're shameless


----------



## Frantics

WynterWarm12 said:


> You're going to be close to the ring?? :mark:
> 
> And release your inner whore boo. Let it alllll out.
> 
> You will feel so much better I promise :


yes ^^ i sure will and i'll even take some pictures for ya if i get chance :}, this crowd is going to be amazing, and well i think its starting to release, just like Ambrose, his psycho self is slowly coming out into open, my inner whore will too


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> You were a proud accomplishment of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  turning out Reservoir Angel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're shameless


If I could be arsed I'd find my very first post on one of the old Shield threads, just to see how much different it is from the thirsting and slut-talk I engage in now.


----------



## Frantics

really need to work on multi-quoting, being used to only 1 reply has made me lazy with it XD


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> The corruption of Res is still one of Zero's best works :lenny
> 
> Remarkable.
> 
> Where the hell are Rane and Dept? They would help balance out the male to female ratio of thirsting :lol
> 
> Telos is too straight for his own good and Raven only thirsts over Corey Graves lol


Rane is like Cindel, only fucks with us plebs on certain days. Deptford woulda cut me last night in chat for Pyro.

I think we scared Telos out of chat :lol and I got a kiss last night from Raven so we cool (Y)


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Behold, my first post on a Shield discussion thread:



Me in my innocent days before Zero and the thirst: said:


> Okay, this thread is entirely different in tone that I had expected when I clicked it. But hey, when in Rome...
> 
> First of all, these statements about Justin Gabriel must be agreed with. Both in terms of his sexy, sexy... well, everything (face, voice, body, you name it) and where he should be on the card. I would be a happy little camper if he even got just a basic mid-card push.
> 
> Now, onto the Shield...
> 
> I've seen a lot of people round and about drooling over Roman Reigns, first of all. This confuses me. Sure he looks like he could really throw you around in the sack if you're into that kinda thing, but... okay actually I can kind of see the appeal in that. Just not really into it myself. The guy, not the bedroom activities that is. Maybe it's because big brooding angry musclemen aren't really my type. That's probably it. I've always been more into the Seth Rollins type.
> 
> Speaking of: God damn, Seth Rollins is hot! Like, really hot. Definitely the best-looking of the three for me, hands down. I think he's the best in the ring out of them two, just to add even a cursory mention of actual wrestling to this post.
> 
> *This is probably one of the most casually innapropriate posts I've ever made.*
> 
> I regret nothing. This thread had already gone to hell long before I got here.


Pay particular attention to the line in bold... How I've changed.


----------



## Frantics

What A Maneuver said:


> Hey, niftacular, another Sam (well, I'm a Samantha). Wait, did I just break a code by revealing my identity? :argh:


oh awesome, and I'm sure your fine, i get called that as well xD


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Behold, my first post on a Shield discussion thread:
> 
> 
> Pay particular attention to the line in bold... How I've changed.


You were practically a virgin *sniff*

And now you would spread it for Roman as well, I'm so damn proud










I need a few seconds, excuse me


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Me with the thirst beforehand:










Me with the thirst now:










You people have broken me. Luckily I've long since drowned the part of my brain that feels like it should care. 

ETA: That guy in the chugging gif even looks a tad-bit like me...


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Me with the thirst beforehand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with the thirst now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people have broken me. Luckily I've long since drowned the part of my brain that feels like it should care.
> 
> ETA: That guy in the chugging gif even looks a tad-bit like me...


that guy in the second gif seems to be a pro at swallowing


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> that guy in the second gif seems to be a pro at swallowing


I do pretty well (as numerous breathless compliments will attest) but I'm not good enough to do that... though part of that might be my hatred of beer.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> I do pretty well (as numerous breathless compliments will attest) but I'm not good enough to do that... though part of that might be my hatred of beer.


I need to practise more :$


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> I need to practise more :$


So do I, actually. I've gotten damn good with average and a slightly-above-average but need to make the leap up to larger game to really perfect myself.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> So do I, actually. I've gotten damn good with average and a slightly-above-average but need to make the leap up to larger game to really perfect myself.


i really need to learn how to relax that gag reflex muscle







 the things we talk about in this thread,lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> i really need to learn how to relax that gag reflex muscle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the things we talk about in this thread,lol


I still haven't learned to turn that off. I've gotten good at delaying it though. So it will still kick in, just not immediately any more. Which still has distinct advantages.

And hey, the things we talk about are vital and it's need-to-know stuff.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> I still haven't learned to turn that off. I've gotten good at delaying it though. So it will still kick in, just not immediately any more. Which still has distinct advantages.
> 
> And hey, the things we talk about are vital and it's need-to-know stuff.


Yeah especially for all those 9 members and 24 guests hoping that we drop some tricks :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Oh, I aint giving away my secrets for free. 

Mostly because I don't have any. For me it's always just been going on instinct and seems to have worked fantastically.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Frantics said:


> yup, Lance Storm is my cousin ^^, whoa, didn't know you guys knew who he was, awesome ^^, when i go to school, i said that and people are like "Lance Storm?" "whos that?" XD


(jesus, it took me a long time to scroll back...this thread is on a roll lately)

you have no idea how much i want to be trained by him. im so jelly right now.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Oh, I aint giving away my secrets for free.
> 
> Mostly because I don't have any. For me it's always just been going on instinct and seems to have worked fantastically.


True. I've read the Kama Sutra. It's interesting but you cant learn anything without practicing.


----------



## Deptford

hi 0_o


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> hi 0_o


Deppie!!! Where have you been? We've missed you.


----------



## Deptford

AHHHH           

misses you guys tooOooOoo!!!!! 

I've been at to hired by a job so have working and sleeping.

It's just at subway though :lol 
I'm a "sandwich Artist"


----------



## What A Maneuver

Sorry if this has already been posted. But Roman's face :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> AHHHH
> 
> misses you guys tooOooOoo!!!!!
> 
> I've been at to hired by a job so have working and sleeping.
> 
> It's just at subway though :lol
> I'm a "sandwich Artist"


oh good in that case I'll have a foot long meatball marinara on parmesan oregano toasted with cheese and pineapple with honey mustard sauce


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> True. I've read the Kama Sutra. It's interesting but you cant learn anything without practicing.


Yup. It's very much a "learn by doing" kinda thing. You can read all the hints and tips on giving good head you like, but until you actually do it yourself it's all abstract and meaningless in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Deptford

SubZero3:16 said:


> oh good in that case I'll have a foot long meatball marinara on parmesan oregano toasted with cheese and pineapple with honey mustard sauce


UGGHH closes ears!! 

I can't handle the sound of any more Subway orders :cussin:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Deptford said:


> UGGHH closes ears!!
> 
> I can't handle the sound of any more Subway orders :cussin:


So you won't be making me a footlong with sausage and meatballs, then?


----------



## Frantics

Eddie Ray said:


> (jesus, it took me a long time to scroll back...this thread is on a roll lately)
> 
> you have no idea how much i want to be trained by him. im so jelly right now.


heh thats awesome ^^, yeah it's great being related to him 
^-^, so much things i know, he is even one of the exective producers for the shows too, so he occasional will tell me whats going to happen, he's who tells the wrestlers whats going to happen and such ^^, the man is a busy dude, i'll tell you that XD, doing all that stuff and this


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> So you won't be making me a footlong with sausage and meatballs, then?


You are so dirty. I love you.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> hi 0_o


Where have you been mister?!?!?!


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> You are so dirty. I love you.












I had another gif I wanted to use here, but given the featured character's resemblance to something rather insensitive I decided against it. Better safe than sorry, and all.


----------



## Banez

Frantics said:


> heh thats awesome ^^, yeah it's great being related to him
> ^-^, so much things i know, he is even one of the exective producers for the shows too, so he occasional will tell me whats going to happen, he's who tells the wrestlers whats going to happen and such ^^, the man is a busy dude, i'll tell you that XD, doing all that stuff and this


I don't remember so i'm asking, is he still involved with WWE at all?


----------



## Frantics

Banez said:


> I don't remember so i'm asking, is he still involved with WWE at all?


yeah he is, just not a wrestler, but he's works behind the curtains and trains wrestlers


----------



## Banez

Frantics said:


> yeah he is, just not a wrestler, but he's works behind the curtains and trains wrestlers


Always wondered why the storylines in WWE are so 1 dimensional, why they push just 1 small group and rest just hang in the lockerroom collecting paychecks... perhaps he would know why?


----------



## Frantics

Banez said:


> Always wondered why the storylines in WWE are so 1 dimensional, why they push just 1 small group and rest just hang in the lockerroom collecting paychecks... perhaps he would know why?


oh trust me, he is very aware of that, problem is, he can't go in their and say that to the higher ups, his job is to tell wrestlers what to say and do and manage them, he can't exactly be like "fix your shit" or something, trust me, he's told me "he wants to" he's hinted at it and they've always kept on saying "because, nobody is unsatisfied with it" I'm like "jeeze, they really are a bunch of monkeys in there XD"


----------



## DareDevil

YEEEIII!! I finished more than half of my homework!! :dance :dance :dance _*I actually did something productive.*_


----------



## Banez

Frantics said:


> oh trust me, he is very aware of that, problem is, he can't go in their and say that to the higher ups, his job is to tell wrestlers what to say and do and manage them, he can't exactly be like "fix your shit" or something, trust me, he's told me "he wants to" he's hinted at it and they've always kept on saying "because, nobody is unsatisfied with it" I'm like "jeeze, they really are a bunch of monkeys in there XD"


Thats all i needed to know 

I always wondered if the people working there are actually aware of the problem or are they just sitting back waiting money to fall in bank.

If only there was someone high up to actually make changes through. I believe the current system with 3 hour RAW & other shows is just bad for the creative... either the creative is too small or they all focus on 1 group of people.

Probably reason why they won't make changes is because they feel so comfortable. The monopoly situation is bad for business.

Thanks


----------



## Frantics

@DareDevil wooo awesome, i just got finished drawing, which reminds me, i have to come up with a 2 page story -_-


----------



## Frantics

Banez said:


> Thats all i needed to know
> 
> I always wondered if the people working there are actually aware of the problem or are they just sitting back waiting money to fall in bank.
> 
> If only there was someone high up to actually make changes through. I believe the current system with 3 hour RAW & other shows is just bad for the creative... either the creative is too small or they all focus on 1 group of people.
> 
> Probably reason why they won't make changes is because they feel so comfortable. The monopoly situation is bad for business.
> 
> Thanks


agreed, because they have no competition and so they are lazy with it, they still should bring a quality program, i think the damn problem is that they focus WAY!!! TO MUCH, on the main-eventers and then forget about the "other guys" in their eyes, but i have seen it getting slightly better....slightly, still friggin sucks with it


----------



## DareDevil

Frantics said:


> @DareDevil wooo awesome, i just got finished drawing, which reminds me, i have to come up with a 2 page story -_-


I Know, I'm so happy!! The rest of my homework is a script tho  I have to put frikin shot of cameras and dialogue and action and all that director crap, is so damn boring for real. I mean is a rough draft so I guess I can get a little lazy with it. The other one is biology, we're messing with a dead cat and I got a chart to fill in some parts of the anatomy of a cat. which is also boring as hell.


----------



## Frantics

KID AMBROSE!!! ^^


----------



## Frantics

DareDevil said:


> I Know, I'm so happy!! The rest of my homework is a script tho  I have to put frikin shot of cameras and dialogue and action and all that director crap, is so damn boring for real. I mean is a rough draft so I guess I can get a little lazy with it. The other one is biology, we're messing with a dead cat and I got a chart to fill in some parts of the anatomy of a cat. which is also boring as hell.


hah, well hey atleast you didnt have this happen to you,i was dissecting a deer, the insides caved in/explode, don't ask -_-, ooooh that was so fun -_-, and now i have to come up with a 2 paged story about anything...hehehe ^^, i know just the story, but yeah, i also have to make a poster with pictures discussing a city, like WTF XD


----------



## DareDevil

Frantics said:


> KID AMBROSE!!! ^^


DAWWWW <3,


----------



## DareDevil

Frantics said:


> hah, well hey atleast when you were dissecting a deer, the insides didn't cave in/explode, don't ask -_-, ooooh that was so fun -_-, and now i have to come up with a 2 paged story about anything...hehehe ^^, i know just the story, but yeah, i also have to make a poster with pictures discussing a city, like WTF XD


No, the cat is enough, but why dissect a deer? EWW. I don't know why that made me think you live in Canada :argh: Also if you have to write a two page story about anything, write about how much you love The Shield, I could write a whole book about that , and the poster with pictures, is it like a collage story?


----------



## Frantics

DareDevil said:


> No, the cat is enough, but why dissect a deer? EWW. I don't know why that made me think you live in Canada :argh: Also if you have to write a two page story about anything, write about how much you love The Shield, I could write a whole book about that , and the poster with pictures, is it like a collage story?


 haha nah i don't live in Canada, live in boring old NJ wooo!!!...not
anyway, yes it is like a college story, and yeah i was going too, ^^, just uhh gotta choice my words carefully when im writing about them  :lol:lol

Edit: could of sworn i ment to say "well atleast you didnt dissect a deer and the insides exploded on you" and yea i don't know why, i hate dissecting animals :{, it kills me inside, but its for a grade, ugh


----------



## DareDevil

Frantics said:


> haha nah i don't live in Canada, live in boring old NJ wooo!!!...not
> anyway, yes it is like a college story, and yeah i was going too, ^^, just uhh gotta choice my words carefully when im writing about them  :lol:lol
> 
> Edit: could of sworn i ment to say "well atleast you didnt dissect a deer and the insides exploded on you" and yea i don't know why, i hate dissecting animals :{, it kills me inside, but its for a grade, ugh


At least they're dead already and we are the ones killing them, still, if feels wrong.


----------



## Frantics

DareDevil said:


> At least they're dead already and we are the ones killing them, still, if feels wrong.


agreed, thats why i only got a couple more months until I'm out of college completely, only went for 2 years, and thats when i plan on starting on my career, but yeah, it really does, i agree 100%


----------



## DareDevil

Frantics said:


> agreed, thats why i only got a couple more months until I'm out of college completely, only went for 2 years, and thats when i plan on starting on my career, but yeah, it really does, i agree 100%


AREN'T!! I meant we are't the ones killing them.. I'm still in high school, *sigh* I can't wait to get out of that place, can't stand half the people there for real.


----------



## Frantics

DareDevil said:


> AREN'T!! I meant we are't the ones killing them.. I'm still in high school, *sigh* I can't wait to get out of that place, can't stand half the people there for real.


 heh ^^, shit fuck xD, i said 2 years in college, im just a freshy in college, i ment to say, I'm just going for 1 year to just get something out of it, and then when comes summer, i am free, and thats when i start, XD, damn i must of drank or ate something i shouldn't of haha XD, and i know your pain, was in it last year, those people drove me friggin nuts, 80% of the school were your typical, dumb ass people that smoked and were sport crazy and preps, all of them complete dickheads, now im in college, and its not that bad, but gonna be happy when I'm out this year ^^, can't wait for Wrestlemania, gonna be there in person


----------



## Frantics

alright guys and girls, i'll be on a bit later, take care yall, gots to go train/go to gym and pick up a couple things, see ya ^-^


----------



## DareDevil

Frantics said:


> heh ^^, shit fuck xD, i said 2 years in college, im just a freshy in college, i ment to say, I'm just going for 1 year to just get something out of it, and then when comes summer, i am free, and thats when i start, XD, damn i must of drank or ate something i shouldn't of haha XD, and i know your pain, was in it last year, those people drove me friggin nuts, 80% of the school were your typical, dumb ass people that smoked and were sport crazy and preps, all of them complete dickheads, now im in college, and its not that bad, but gonna be happy when I'm out this year ^^, can't wait for Wrestlemania, gonna be there in person


:lol We're both out of the loop a little today, yeah, well, there are just a few people in there that I can actually tolerate and like, the rest GTFO!, Oh, you're going to Wrestlemania? I'm so jelly of you right now.

Edit: See ya!


----------



## Frantics

Am back

@DareDevil haha yea, first section, third row, ^^, mmm this crowd is gonna be off the charts, i'l try and post pictures or something


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Calahart said:


> He's waiting for you Res. Better hop to it before Rome shows up.



I'd like to sit on this face just once.


Dean can watch.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Reservoir Angel said:


> Is it Monday? Why isn't it Monday? I want RAW, I want Shield and I want chat!


Me too!!!!




psycho bunny said:


> i don't want it to be monday because that means I have to go to school


I have to read very badly written papers too...sigh. But I get Shield and possibly chat, so it balances out 




Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm just picturing Seth hitting Roman with a surprise Blackout.
> 
> Then Roman be all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about it but Seth would be like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the fandom would be all like


You've just captured everything perfectly 




Frantics said:


> Ambrose is like the chillest mother fucker XD, Seth was hyper, usually its the other way around. Oh and we were just talking about basic things is all, 2 very classy people, you can just see in in their eyes that they have a passion for wrestling, I've also said to Dean that "do you like your role in the shield, like where the story is going" i believe he said things like "he is very happy where he is right now, he likes how much Roman improved and it made them build a strong chemistry and friendship that won't go away". He was like sitting in a leather jacket, had a beanie on his hat, seth was all cutely dressed ^^, can't really remember much since it was a while back
> 
> 
> yup, Lance Storm is my cousin ^^, whoa, didn't know you guys knew who he was, awesome ^^, when i go to school, i said that and people are like "Lance Storm?" "whos that?" XD


:mark: :mark: you extremely fortunate person you!!!! That's amazing! I really hope you do well!! 




Quoth the Raven said:


> Well I certainly hope you make it, so we see you go from this thread to TV :lol Maybe once you get on the roster, you can reveal your name so we know :lol
> 
> 
> Also guys!! Follow The Buzzards :mark: :mark:


They look so weirdly normal! :lmao it's disconcerting.




Calahart said:


> Oh god...
> Seth be thirsty as fuck :banderas


He knows that's what we want to see 




midnightmischief said:


> woohoo, just realised something.. I have two weeks off work coming up and it co-incides with wrestlemania.... will be able to watch it live with you guys


I hope I can watch live too!!!! I just need to figure out how it's going to work...




Deptford said:


> AHHHH
> 
> misses you guys tooOooOoo!!!!!
> 
> I've been at to hired by a job so have working and sleeping.
> 
> It's just at subway though :lol
> I'm a "sandwich Artist"


Congrats Dept! :cheer




DareDevil said:


> YEEEIII!! I finished more than half of my homework!! :dance :dance :dance _*I actually did something productive.*_


:dance 




Frantics said:


> KID AMBROSE!!! ^^


THAT IS SO CUTE.




DareDevil said:


> I Know, I'm so happy!! The rest of my homework is a script tho  I have to put frikin shot of cameras and dialogue and action and all that director crap, is so damn boring for real. I mean is a rough draft so I guess I can get a little lazy with it. The other one is biology, we're messing with a dead cat and I got a chart to fill in some parts of the anatomy of a cat. which is also boring as hell.


You're writing a script as homework? So cool.

Darn, I didn't get to dissect a cat cos I took up AB Psych instead of BS Psych in college. I did get to fiddle with a half-frozen human brain in my first week. It was strangely enjoyable.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Frantics

JacqSparrow said:


> Me too!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to read very badly written papers too...sigh. But I get Shield and possibly chat, so it balances out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've just captured everything perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: you extremely fortunate person you!!!! That's amazing! I really hope you do well!!


 aww thanks man ^^, and yeh it seems like it XD


----------



## TheVipersGirl

new tour promo from the shield 
http://fabj0hn.tumblr.com/post/78957486618/believe-in-the-shield


----------



## CALΔMITY

TheVipersGirl said:


> new tour promo from the shield
> http://fabj0hn.tumblr.com/post/78957486618/believe-in-the-shield


A promo? Looks like some gif edits to me.


----------



## Frantics

Calahart said:


> A promo? Looks like some gif edits to me.


yeah it does like GIF edits to me as well


----------



## TheVipersGirl




----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> AHHHH
> 
> misses you guys tooOooOoo!!!!!
> 
> I've been at to hired by a job so have working and sleeping.
> 
> It's just at subway though :lol
> I'm a "sandwich Artist"


Congrats Deptford :cheer












TheVipersGirl said:


>


that last one :lmao


Uhg I'm glad I'm out of school, high school was stupid and college was even worse. The homework that I got in college was like make instruments for babies and such fpalm. Glad I'm out of there, the people in college are even worse then in high school. I follow a special program now best choice of my life and nobody gives a shit about each other, I still don't know half the class names :cool2.

@ Frantics I'm starting wrasslin school this summer if you got any tips I'm always happy to know :draper2


----------



## CALΔMITY

I missed Deptford's post about getting hired. CONGRATS DEPTFORD! I knew you could do it!

@bunny: wrestling school eh? :hmm:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I missed Deptford's post about getting hired. CONGRATS DEPTFORD! I knew you could do it!
> 
> @bunny: wrestling school eh? :hmm:


Yes I'm working out to get in shape for it :avit:. It's still hard though :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'd imagine it would be. If it is your dream to wrestle then more power to you for pursuing it. Just be sure to have a plan B.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I'd imagine it would be. If it is your dream to wrestle then more power to you for pursuing it. Just be sure to have a plan B.


Thanks for the tip, but I'm not planning on going pro. I'd have to leave my home country for that, because wrestling here is dead :lol. It's just a passion you know. One of the popular wrestlers here is Jan the mailman on weekdays while he's "the cobra" on weekends :lol.


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> Uhg I'm glad I'm out of school, high school was stupid and college was even worse. The homework that I got in college was like make instruments for babies and such fpalm. Glad I'm out of there, the people in college are even worse then in high school. I follow a special program now best choice of my life and nobody gives a shit about each other, I still don't know half the class names :cool2.
> 
> @ Frantics I'm starting wrasslin school this summer if you got any tips I'm always happy to know :draper2


:lol For almost a year now I've been working a job where I only interact with my coworkers in person twice a year. Also the best career decision I've made  *antisocial alert*

:dance Bunny's gonna wrassle! Your managers/personal assistants await 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> Thanks for the tip, but I'm not planning on going pro. I'd have to leave my home country for that, because wrestling here is dead :lol. It's just a passion you know. One of the popular wrestlers here is Jan the mailman on weekdays while he's "the cobra" on weekends :lol.


Still cool, though. At least you still have your own local wrestlers there. If we tried that over here, we'd be laughed out of the country.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Just a casual Sunday morning catching up on this badass thread... You guys are KILLING me here. I've gotta make up like 20 pages. 




Calahart said:


> He's waiting for you Res. Better hop to it before Rome shows up.































GIMME GIMME GIMME 




I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> yep i'm basically gonna say i'm taking it as one of my weeks holiday entitlement or i'm calling in sick for 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT he's an asshole anyway that's why he's saying no at the moment but fuck it, priorities. shield>work



Omg this is me and no fucks are given either :lmao 




LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I'd like to sit on this face just once.
> 
> 
> Dean can watch.


You read my mind.

Jesus :lmao



Also, massive HI to Frantics!! Welcome :dance:dance:dance:cool2:cool2:cool2


Edit: Big congrats to Deptford too! Just read your post... :cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheVipersGirl said:


>


That's no brotherly push. That's a ' get off my man' push :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol For almost a year now I've been working a job where I only interact with my coworkers in person twice a year. Also the best career decision I've made  *antisocial alert*
> 
> :dance Bunny's gonna wrassle! Your managers/personal assistants await
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lol. Yeah well I've been watching wrestling now for 8 years now and everytime I see a guy doing like a very cool move I'm like I wanna do that too :dance. And when I see the goat eva Marie I'm like fpalm I could do better then that. So yeah I'm just going for it I don't give a shit about what others think about it :lmao.



JacqSparrow said:


> Still cool, though. At least you still have your own local wrestlers there. If we tried that over here, we'd be laughed out of the country.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That sucks, but yeah most wrestlers here are amateurs. There are only 2 wrestlers that made it, one never left Europe though and the other one made it to ecw and wwf but he was famous for his awesome jobbing skills with bob backlund fpalm he's the one that opened the school that I'm going to btw.


----------



## PUNKY

Calahart said:


> A promo? Looks like some gif edits to me.


i can't work out how to link it here but i saw the video version on tumblr, apparently it's a tour promo for saudi arabia (hope i spelt that right) for april 16th,17th and 18th so this means there definitely not breaking up yet riiiight ? *crosses fingers*


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i can't work out how to link it here but i saw the video version on tumblr, apparently it's a tour promo for saudi arabia (hope i spelt that right) for april 16th,17th and 18th so this means there definitely not breaking up yet riiiight ? *crosses fingers*


-insert flashing CARD SUBJECT TO CHANGE here-


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's no brotherly push. That's a ' get off my man' push :lol


Watched it again, and I have to agree with this assessment 




psycho bunny said:


> :lol. Yeah well I've been watching wrestling now for 8 years now and everytime I see a guy doing like a very cool move I'm like I wanna do that too :dance. And when I see the goat eva Marie I'm like fpalm I could do better then that. So yeah I'm just going for it I don't give a shit about what others think about it :lmao.
> 
> That sucks, but yeah most wrestlers here are amateurs. There are only 2 wrestlers that made it, one never left Europe though and the other one made it to ecw and wwf but he was famous for his awesome jobbing skills with bob backlund fpalm he's the one that opened the school that I'm going to btw.


I've been watching for 20 years now. I never considered trying the athletic side of it out, though-I'm seriously clumsy to the point that I could probably break my neck getting in the ring :lol

I did briefly dream about being part of Creative as a teenager 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> Thanks for the tip, but I'm not planning on going pro. I'd have to leave my home country for that, because wrestling here is dead :lol. It's just a passion you know. One of the popular wrestlers here is Jan the mailman on weekdays while he's "the cobra" on weekends :lol.


The mailman...that's so awesome. :lol
Sorry if I sounded too snobby in my last post. As long as you've got some sort of plan then great!  Every now and again I get a craving to learn to wrestle. Just for fun, though, of course. I wish I had some sort of wrestling school where I live.


SubZero3:16 said:


> That's no brotherly push. That's a ' get off my man' push :lol


Oh yeah totally. Roman didn't even blink when his boo clocked Dean back. :lmao Rolleigns for the win.
:banderas


----------



## Banez

psycho bunny said:


> :lol. Yeah well I've been watching wrestling now for 8 years now and everytime I see a guy doing like a very cool move I'm like I wanna do that too :dance. And when I see the goat eva Marie I'm like fpalm I could do better then that. So yeah I'm just going for it *I don't give a shit about what others think about it* :lmao.


More people should think like that. It's amusing how people "know" whats best for OTHER people isn't it?


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


>


:banderas

His eyes are so beautiful. 









The man is all around sexy, but this particular shot is such a nice angle of his eyes. Usually his eyes look so sinister and yet at the same time he is so good at hiding it, if only for a split second.

dem dimples too tho :mark:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


>


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reservoir Angel said:


>













Edit: Bigulsong has done it again!









I love this artist so much! Bigul is my fucking idol.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


>














Reservoir Angel said:


>


One of the cutest Seth gifs ever.



Calahart said:


> Edit: Bigulsong has done it again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this artist so much! Bigul is my fucking idol.


:lmao!!!

And since we're talking Rolleigns:


















And because Seth Rollins is, quite simply, a work of art:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> Watched it again, and I have to agree with this assessment
> 
> I've been watching for 20 years now. I never considered trying the athletic side of it out, though-I'm seriously clumsy to the point that I could probably break my neck getting in the ring :lol
> 
> I did briefly dream about being part of Creative as a teenager
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lol I'm clumsy too you know, but if I can make people laugh by falling on my arse that's fine by me.



Calahart said:


> The mailman...that's so awesome. :lol
> Sorry if I sounded too snobby in my last post. As long as you've got some sort of plan then great!  Every now and again I get a craving to learn to wrestle. Just for fun, though, of course. I wish I had some sort of wrestling school where I live.
> 
> Oh yeah totally. Roman didn't even blink when his boo clocked Dean back. :lmao Rolleigns for the win.
> :banderas


Yeah he's the coolest guy ever :lol. And NO you didn't sound snobby at all, its good that you wanted to give me advice I get it, some people get carried away easily I like to stick with my 2 feet on the ground you know :lol. And the school isn't that close, that's why I have to wait until this summer because then I get a car.



Banez said:


> More people should think like that. It's amusing how people "know" whats best for OTHER people isn't it?


Yeah I know, that's why I haven't told anybody yet, only you guys. I'll tell everybody when I took the first class or something :lol.



SubZero3:16 said:


>





Reservoir Angel said:


>


These 2 I swear to god












Calahart said:


> Edit: Bigulsong has done it again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this artist so much! Bigul is my fucking idol.


Love the art but Dean's head looks kinda big to me in this one. Still love it though


----------



## Banez

psycho bunny said:


> :lol I'm clumsy too you know, but if I can make people laugh by falling on my arse that's fine by me.


well it's supposed to be entertainment right? :agree:






psycho bunny said:


> Yeah I know, that's why I haven't told anybody yet, only you guys. I'll tell everybody when I took the first class or something :lol.


I wish thee luck on thy guest! And when you start main eventing wrestlemania's (ok i'm getting little far fetched now) dont forget us.

Now while typing, i was thinking of this thread... this thread is like therapy for some of you? I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case and have no fear! Monday is almost here!


----------



## cindel25

I herby will no longer call him CAT BURGLAR/CHEERLEADER. 

I will now henceforth call him NINJA DRAMA QUEEN. 

That Summit was full of DRAMATICS & TOO MUCH EXTRAS.


----------



## Frantics

psycho bunny said:


> Congrats Deptford :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that last one :lmao
> 
> 
> Uhg I'm glad I'm out of school, high school was stupid and college was even worse. The homework that I got in college was like make instruments for babies and such fpalm. Glad I'm out of there, the people in college are even worse then in high school. I follow a special program now best choice of my life and nobody gives a shit about each other, I still don't know half the class names :cool2.
> 
> @ Frantics I'm starting wrasslin school this summer if you got any tips I'm always happy to know :draper2


well a couple things your gonna have to keep in mind my friend is that obviously your going to have to get into shape, be able to perform moves that make people go "WOW" be unique, you want to stand out from people (in the good way) excercise a little, bulk up, and lastly, can always start practicing wrestling before you even start wrestling school that way you already know the game, basically your just going to have to get into shape, be able to perform moves, take your time with it, don't rush it, it'll take time, as i'm still learning the ropes, i haven't went to training school yet but I'm doing wrestling behind the curtains if you know what i mean, and just be happy your doing it, and be unique, don't rush it, you'll get it eventually, hope that helped a little, btw who you getting trained by?

Edit: oh nevermind, i see now ^^, had to catch up on a couple pages, probably why i should read a little longer hah XD


----------



## DoubtGin

Rollins vs Ambrose should happen soon enough :mark: :mark:


----------



## Frantics

@TylerMox hey man ^^, well i was always here, just haven't type too often since i was a bit busy with working and college, but now things are easing down so now i can't finally start commenting on here more often now


----------



## DareDevil

cindel25 said:


> I herby will no longer call him CAT BURGLAR/CHEERLEADER.
> 
> I will now henceforth call him NINJA DRAMA QUEEN.
> 
> That Summit was full of DRAMATICS & TOO MUCH EXTRAS.


Ninja Drama Queen!! :clap:clap:agree:


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> I herby will no longer call him CAT BURGLAR/CHEERLEADER.
> 
> I will now henceforth call him NINJA DRAMA QUEEN.
> 
> That Summit was full of DRAMATICS & TOO MUCH EXTRAS.


It did look like a lover's spat didn't it? Especially with Seth giving Dean a bitchslap :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> It did look like a lover's spat didn't it? Especially with Seth giving Dean a bitchslap :lol


I half expected him to sling a drink in Ambrose's face.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Frantics said:


> well a couple things your gonna have to keep in mind my friend is that obviously your going to have to get into shape, be able to perform moves that make people go "WOW" be unique, you want to stand out from people (in the good way) excercise a little, bulk up, and lastly, can always start practicing wrestling before you even start wrestling school that way you already know the game, basically your just going to have to get into shape, be able to perform moves, take your time with it, don't rush it, it'll take time, as i'm still learning the ropes, i haven't went to training school yet but I'm doing wrestling behind the curtains if you know what i mean, and just be happy your doing it, and be unique, don't rush it, you'll get it eventually, hope that helped a little, btw who you getting trained by?
> 
> Edit: oh nevermind, i see now ^^, had to catch up on a couple pages, probably why i should read a little longer hah XD



Thanks for the tips man  Hope you will make it but since your related to the great Lance storm i bet you will XD


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Banez said:


> well it's supposed to be entertainment right? :agree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish thee luck on thy guest! And when you start main eventing wrestlemania's (ok i'm getting little far fetched now) dont forget us.
> 
> 
> 
> Now while typing, i was thinking of this thread... this thread is like therapy for some of you? I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case and have no fear! Monday is almost here!



Haha :lol thanks and i wouldn't compare it to therapy but i can talk about things in here that i can't to anyone in rl. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez

psycho bunny said:


> Haha :lol thanks and i wouldn't compare it to therapy but i can talk about things in here that i can't to anyone in rl.


Well i fear for the withdrawal symptoms you boys & girls might get once shield dissolves.


----------



## Frantics

psycho bunny said:


> Thanks for the tips man  Hope you will make it but since your related to the great Lance storm i bet you will XD
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


hah yeah the problem is, I'm exactly Daniel Bryan's height so...who knows XD, but i hope i do and I'm sure you can too :}


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Frantics said:


> hah yeah the problem is, I'm exactly Daniel Bryan's height so...who knows XD, but i hope i do and I'm sure you can too :}



I think that WWE one day will get rid of that big boy fetish so who knows ^^ . And no if i'd go pro i would never pick wwe I refuse to end up as one of those brainless diva bimbo's. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez

psycho bunny said:


> I refuse to end up as one of those brainless diva bimbo's.


muscle up! :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Banez said:


> muscle up! :lol



Eh no those muscular woman scare the shit out of me :lol and I'm still a girly girl :side:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Frantics

psycho bunny said:


> I think that WWE one day will get rid of that big boy fetish so who knows ^^ . And no if i'd go pro i would never pick wwe I refuse to end up as one of those brainless diva bimbo's.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


ah gotcha, and hah yeah thats probably for the best, WWE doesn't treat it's divas too kindly, as in make them look stupid and bad XD

don't worry i'll just adopt the "NO" gimmick and be like a twin daniel bryan, one says "yes!!!" and i say "NO!!" xd lol I'm kidding, that's not even going to be my gimmick


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Frantics said:


> ah gotcha, and hah yeah thats probably for the best, WWE doesn't treat it's divas too kindly, as in make them look stupid and bad XD
> 
> 
> 
> don't worry i'll just adopt the "NO" gimmick and be like a twin daniel bryan, one says "yes!!!" and i say "NO!!" xd lol I'm kidding, that's not even going to be my gimmick



Yeah I know i'd rather perform in front of 20 people and do my own thing then perform in front of 1000 and look stupid. And hey you are not following your own advice, what about being special and all that :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I am thoroughly unequipped for when this thread about wrestlers actually has conversations about wrestling.

Mostly because myself, being an out-of-shape and thoroughly uncoordinated loser in every possible respect, automatically becomes very jealous of anyone who's actually doing the whole 'wrestling' thing themselves in any way.

Like was said a while back, the only way I could ever get in on that is to be a manager. A non-wrestling mouthpiece for someone who has the actual talent of the partnership. And even then I'd probably fail at it.

*stalks off grumbling about 'damn athletic people who can do stuff and have talent'*


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> I am thoroughly unequipped for when this thread about wrestlers actually has conversations about wrestling.
> 
> Mostly because myself, being an out-of-shape and thoroughly uncoordinated loser in every possible respect, automatically becomes very jealous of anyone who's actually doing the whole 'wrestling' thing themselves in any way.
> 
> Like was said a while back, the only way I could ever get in on that is to be a manager. A non-wrestling mouthpiece for someone who has the actual talent of the partnership. And even then I'd probably fail at it.
> 
> *stalks off grumbling about 'damn athletic people who can do stuff and have talent'*


Yup anything that requires too much coordination and I'm out. Something like dancing is torture for me


----------



## Banez

psycho bunny said:


> Eh no those muscular woman scare the shit out of me :lol and I'm still a girly girl :side:


So does that mean you'd be scared to look urself in the mirror then if you did muscle up? :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Reservoir Angel said:


> I am thoroughly unequipped for when this thread about wrestlers actually has conversations about wrestling.
> 
> Mostly because myself, being an out-of-shape and thoroughly uncoordinated loser in every possible respect, automatically becomes very jealous of anyone who's actually doing the whole 'wrestling' thing themselves in any way.
> 
> Like was said a while back, the only way I could ever get in on that is to be a manager. A non-wrestling mouthpiece for someone who has the actual talent of the partnership. And even then I'd probably fail at it.
> 
> *stalks off grumbling about 'damn athletic people who can do stuff and have talent'*



Hey come on don't be like that you are not a loser. You have your own talents and do your own thing in life. Besides i had to give up my first dream so I'm the biggest loser here :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup anything that requires too much coordination and I'm out. Something like dancing is torture for me


My version of dancing is literally just "random, shameful, dad-at-a-wedding-style flailing along to a beat that only exists in my own mind" kind of stuff.

And really, even non-physical stuff (like being a pro wrestling manager) would screw me. Plus I'd only ever be able to be a heel because my kind of English accent is the kind that to your average American audience just screams "smug, dickish, preening villain" and little else.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Banez said:


> So does that mean you'd be scared to look urself in the mirror then if you did muscle up? :lol



I don't think i'll ever be as huge as chyna so no :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Frantics

psycho bunny said:


> Yeah I know i'd rather perform in front of 20 people and do my own thing then perform in front of 1000 and look stupid. And hey you are not following your own advice, what about being special and all that :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


haha oh i will, and please i wouldn't even attempt to do Bryan's gimmick XD, my delusional genius gimmick works wonders for me


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Frantics said:


> haha oh i will, and please i wouldn't even attempt to do Bryan's gimmick XD, my delusional genius gimmick works wonders for me



Oh my that must be very unique can't wait to see some of your work, I'm planning in doing something in psychology too. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez

if i did a gimmick i'd probably do a heel manager role. Dont see myself as a wrestler, not enough muscles lol


----------



## DareDevil

Banez said:


> if i did a gimmick i'd probably do a heel manager role. Dont see myself as a wrestler, not enough muscles lol


I would be The Cold hearted tweener that has a bit of a psychological problem and enjoys inflicting and receiving pain.


----------



## Frantics

psycho bunny said:


> Oh my that must be very unique can't wait to see some of your work, I'm planning in doing something in psychology too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


 yea its like a mixture of a bit crazy,dangerous but at the same time a genious thats delusional, yea it'll be a while before i can do any serious work cause my main focus is going to training school then adopting my gimmick ^^

but yeah, ya'll should pursue your dreams if you really want too

regarding that heel manager post, that be pretty damn cool XD, be like a Heyman type of person


anyway







Enjoy ^^


----------



## CALΔMITY

I always enjoy me some Dean.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Frantics said:


> yea its like a mixture of a bit crazy,dangerous but at the same time a genious thats delusional, yea it'll be a while before i can do any serious work cause my main focus is going to training school then adopting my gimmick ^^
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah, ya'll should pursue your dreams if you really want too
> 
> 
> 
> regarding that heel manager post, that be pretty damn cool XD, be like a Heyman type of person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy ^^



Hello light yagami :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'd love my heel gimmick to just be the "magnificent bastard" trope through and through. Some smug arsehole who struts around and poses and who can just flat-out mess with and manipulate people just by getting into their heads or talking horrible sense to them. Bonus points for adding a masochistic streak into the mix where if it ever gets physical and none of the superstars I manage are around, I will gleefully take a royal arse-kicking and smile through every second of it.

Because it plays to my natural character too well. I'm always a loudmouth but I'm always writing cheques that the rest of me cannot even hope to cash, and I'm a total masochist.

Hell I still remember back in school I somehow got into a fight and the only solution my brain came up with is "keep insulting him while he kicks eight shades of shit out of you and eventually this situation will resolve itself."


----------



## Banez

Frantics said:


> regarding that heel manager post, that be pretty damn cool XD, be like a Heyman type of person


Thats precisely what i had in mind :lol

I could also do a heel GM role np. I'd abuse the 'power' and punish all faces week in and week out... then again if i were GM i would also have to agree humiliate myself like eating soap or something similar... like in the good o'l days.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Raw. Tomorrow. Much excited. :mark:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'm so spoilt in the next few days.

_Once Upon A Time_ back from mid-season break tonight. RAW on Monday. _Teen Wolf_ season finale on Tuesday.

So jazzed!


----------



## Frantics

Calahart said:


> Raw. Tomorrow. Much excited. :mark:


i know, so many things that could happen!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## NeyNey

Calahart said:


> Raw. Tomorrow. Much excited. :mark:


ME TOO!!! :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Hello light yagami :lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Who's his L? Seth?


----------



## PUNKY

raw tomorrow. :mark::mark::mark: 










any predictions ? (btw are we still doing chat ?) and why is it so dead on here tonight, where is everyone ?


----------



## Joshi Judas

I was finishing up my RP for dat PWC I mentioned, dunno if you got the idea or not :lol

Finally turned it in....gotta sleep now, work tomorrow, see ya all for Raw tomorrow :mark:


----------



## Banez

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> any predictions ? (btw are we still doing chat ?) and why is it so dead on here tonight, where is everyone ?


i predict they will have another encounter but no meltdown yet.


----------



## PUNKY

Banez said:


> i predict they will have another encounter but no meltdown yet.


i'm thinking it might be something straight forward like another tag match (probably not with the wyatts) where this time seth tries to tag in and ambrose walks away. (we know how petty he is):lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Just want them to cut an inring promo on Raw. Most of their good stuff gets relegated to Smackdown.


----------



## What A Maneuver

There's, what, 4 more Raws before Wrestlemania? So I'm thinking either this coming Raw or the next, Dean ditches them the way Seth did. It's weird, but I am having a bit of a hard time calling the next move in this feud. I'm going to declare that a good thing.


----------



## Wynter

If another 6 man tag happens tomorrow, Dean should snatch his hand away before Seth can tag, give him a shit eatig grin but end up letting Seth tag him on some "I would leave you hanging but I'm not like YOU. _I_ am there for my team" shit. then swagger his way into the ring :lol

just to be petty as fuck and rub it in Seth's face. 
Their interaction at Smackdown was like two kid brothers; im expecting some childish shit on Raw too lol


----------



## SonoShion

Quoth the Raven said:


> Just want them to cut an inring promo on Raw. Most of their good stuff gets relegated to Smackdown.


Agreed. 3 hours of RAW and they're only allowed to talk on backstage segments.



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i'm thinking it might be something straight forward like another tag match (probably not with the wyatts) where this time seth tries to tag in and ambrose walks away. (we know how petty he is):lol


Probably. The following week we might get brawl between Ambrose & Rollins where Reigns tries to stop them. Matter of time until either Rollins or Ambrose accidently or purposely hit Roman too for trying to stop them to cause the ultimate brawl & final split.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I want Seth to slap Dean again... then grab him and kiss him, and slap him again. Like a love-hate couple in a TV melodrama.


----------



## PUNKY

Sono Shion said:


> Agreed. 3 hours of RAW and they're only allowed to talk on backstage segments.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. The following week we might get brawl between Ambrose & Rollins where Reigns tries to stop them. Matter of time until either Rollins or Ambrose accidently or purposely hit Roman too for trying to stop them to cause the ultimate brawl & final split.


yeah i'm betting on it being ambrose tbh, or we could get a swerve and have roman beat their asses getting tired of their bickering but highly doubtfull. also i want a decent promo as well, sick of all the good shit being on sd.


----------



## PUNKY

Reservoir Angel said:


> I want Seth to slap Dean again... then grab him and kiss him, and slap him again. Like a love-hate couple in a TV melodrama.


i'd pay good money to see that angel.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Just read back a ton of pages lol, everyone is so quick to fill up this thread I love it :mark: 

I can't wait for Raw tomorrow :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

This comics legit upset me…



Spoiler: heartbreak


----------



## Banez

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i'm thinking it might be something straight forward like another tag match (probably not with the wyatts) where this time seth tries to tag in and ambrose walks away. (we know how petty he is):lol


So how would it sound if there was yet another tag-match next week and this time Reigns walks out? Sounds bit repeative but it's exactly what the creative might do.


----------



## PUNKY

Banez said:


> So how would it sound if there was yet another tag-match next week and this time Reigns walks out? *Sounds bit repeative but it's exactly what the creative might do.*


*
*

or maybe a 3 on 2 handicap match ? seth and ambrose. ambrose walks out on seth. *shrug* dunno really it'l probably be the standard 6 man tag tbh, we all know creative arn't very creative these days. :lol

EDIT @sub that's one of the cutest comics iv'e ever seen, poor sethie.


----------



## Frantics

i don't know i think we could get what Seth did, but this time as others pointed out, Dean would be the one because we all know the fucker doesn't let shit go XD, or he could do one of his "eat shit" grins and steal the pin or make Seth or Roman lose XD, either way, it will be interesting haha


----------



## Wynter

Got damn it Zero!!

That comic legit hit me in the feels :lol

Woooo, I need a life cause that's a shame lol


----------



## Banez

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> [/B]
> 
> or maybe a 3 on 2 handicap match ? seth and ambrose. ambrose walks out on seth. *shrug* dunno really it'l probably be the standard 6 man tag tbh, we all know creative arn't very creative these days. :lol


well creative had to do something they dont do normally... *THINK* just to get Shield well booked and built. Which i have to give them props because i was sure Shield would end up just like any other stable they have tried to produce last years. So i'm glad they proved me wrong


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> This comics legit upset me…
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: heartbreak


Oh please, how bad can it... 

*reads*










... I'm going to need a minute.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Oh please, how bad can it...
> 
> *reads*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm going to need a minute.


I know right… I was like well fuck you too Punk! And fuck your mama, your grandpa and your dead cat from childhood. How dare you hurt Sethie!

And then I was like maybe I'm a bit too emotionally invested in wrestling :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'm not emotionally invested in wrestling, I'm just emotionally invested in Seth... and the other two, I guess. 

Also, I'm trying to wrap my head around why I love Sethie the cartoon so much. It's a child-like, innocent version of a grown man I would gladly let ravish me in every debauched way he could think of until I begged for mercy twice. I should not find it appealing to imagine that man as a little child being adorable... but I do.

Because Sethie is adorable.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm not emotionally invested in wrestling, I'm just emotionally invested in Seth... and the other two, I guess.
> 
> Also, I'm trying to wrap my head around why I love Sethie the cartoon so much. It's a child-like, innocent version of a grown man I would gladly let ravish me in every debauched way he could think of until I begged for mercy twice. I should not find it appealing to imagine that man as a little child being adorable... but I do.
> 
> Because Sethie is adorable.


Yes he's totes adorable. So damn innocent and sweet. You just wanna snuggle Sethie the cartoon.


----------



## JacqSparrow

cindel25 said:


> I herby will no longer call him CAT BURGLAR/CHEERLEADER.
> 
> I will now henceforth call him NINJA DRAMA QUEEN.
> 
> That Summit was full of DRAMATICS & TOO MUCH EXTRAS.


Seth's nickname on here changes a lot! A testament to the greatness of the CHEERLEADER/CAT BURGLAR/NINJA DRAMA QUEEN.

(hello again, Cindel!!)



SubZero3:16 said:


> It did look like a lover's spat didn't it? Especially with Seth giving Dean a bitchslap :lol


The Ambrollins was strong there 



Banez said:


> Well i fear for the withdrawal symptoms you boys & girls might get once shield dissolves.


We're already planning a therapy thread for that day :lol



Frantics said:


> ah gotcha, and hah yeah thats probably for the best, WWE doesn't treat it's divas too kindly, as in make them look stupid and bad XD
> 
> don't worry i'll just adopt the "NO" gimmick and be like a twin daniel bryan, one says "yes!!!" and i say "NO!!" xd lol I'm kidding, that's not even going to be my gimmick


:lmao Do that when you get on TV--that's how we'll know who you are.

And Bunny, unleash your psychoness and kidnap Dean, mwahaha. That ought to get some attention.



Reservoir Angel said:


> My version of dancing is literally just "random, shameful, dad-at-a-wedding-style flailing along to a beat that only exists in my own mind" kind of stuff.
> 
> And really, even non-physical stuff (like being a pro wrestling manager) would screw me. Plus I'd only ever be able to be a heel because my kind of English accent is the kind that to your average American audience just screams "smug, dickish, preening villain" and little else.


Be the sweet self you are on here and boom, face turn! 

Dancing :argh:



psycho bunny said:


> Hello light yagami :lol


I was just about to say that :lol Except you know, more muscular and isn't wearing a suit :lol



DareDevil said:


> Who's his L? Seth?


(Y) But then that would mean that Roman is Misa :lmao



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> raw tomorrow.
> any predictions ? (btw are we still doing chat ?) and why is it so dead on here tonight, where is everyone ?


I'm going to go with a return to normalcy, although there's still some underlying tension between Seth and Dean. Like during a match, there'd be some hesitation before they tag each other in, but they do. 

And I kinda want to see them attacking Batista and triple-powerbombing him just for old times' sake 

Amazing, really, how the past week has kind of turned a lot of predictions on their heads. I mean, a lot of people were thinking it'd be mostly Dean vs Roman, but suddenly, there's a strong foundation for Seth vs Dean too.

I'm loving this!



Reservoir Angel said:


> I want Seth to slap Dean again... then grab him and kiss him, and slap him again. Like a love-hate couple in a TV melodrama.


Don't put images like that in my head, Angel! I'll end up expecting it :lol



SubZero3:16 said:


> This comics legit upset me…
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: heartbreak


I need to...go for a walk. In the rain.

That was adorable and bittersweet and now this is what I'm going to be imagining every time I hear that song.



SubZero3:16 said:


> And then I was like maybe I'm a bit too emotionally invested in wrestling :lol


I figured that out after Smackdown when I had to remind myself that this is all fictional :lol


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> This comics legit upset me…
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: heartbreak


I Just got done watching Frozen yesterday (loved it) this is breaking my heart.



JacqSparrow said:


> (Y) But then that would mean that Roman is Misa :lmao


OMG! I just totally pictured Roman wearing ponytails! XD Well,he could pull it off though.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> This comics legit upset me…
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: heartbreak


Holy shit @ how simultaneously adorable and depressing that comic is.


----------



## JacqSparrow

DareDevil said:


> I Just got done watching Frozen yesterday (loved it) this is breaking my heart.
> 
> OMG! I just totally pictured Roman wearing ponytails! XD Well,he could pull it off though.


Someone should draw this. For...reasons.


----------



## Telos

JacqSparrow said:


> Someone should draw this. For...reasons.


Calahart-bat-signal


----------



## tbp82

As far as tommorow's raw goes I think the breakup will continue. I'm expecting. interaction leading toward a three way at Mania.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Someone should draw this. For...reasons.





Telos said:


> Calahart-bat-signal


:side:


----------



## Telos

tbp82 said:


> As far as tommorow's raw goes I think the breakup will continue. I'm expecting. interaction leading toward a three way at Mania.


Agreed. I think the breakup will be official no later than March 17 Raw.



Calahart said:


> :side:


You know you wanna. :lol


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

This seems to be against general opinion, but the SHIELD on Smackdown this week really looked to me like a shift in their attitude. This could be an opportune time for them to turn face or tweener, as everyone is expecting some sort of split amongst them.


----------



## Reaper

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> This seems to be against general opinion, but the SHIELD on Smackdown this week really looked to me like a shift in their attitude. This could be an opportune time for them to turn face or tweener, as everyone is expecting some sort of split amongst them.


Honestly, they've been tweener for me since their first face-off against The Wyatts in the UK. Within the faction, Ambrose is the only heel while Seth and Rollins have been faces for a pretty long time. I think Rollins turn sort of unexpectedly started happening around his match with Cena and Reigns has been getting babyface pops since SVS.

I expect the WWE to fully play up on that throughout the upcoming breakup.


----------



## Cobalt

They have pretty much been faces since the Wyatt feud began and even before that.

They get very good crowd reactions these days.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> This seems to be against general opinion, but the SHIELD on Smackdown this week really looked to me like a shift in their attitude. This could be an opportune time for them to turn face or tweener, as everyone is expecting some sort of split amongst them.



I have the feeling that Seth and Roman will continue together as face tag team and Dean will separate and will be Heel (alone)


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DareDevil said:


> Who's his L? Seth?


Why would we want to give Sethie to Frantics :side:



JacqSparrow said:


> Seth's nickname on here changes a lot! A testament to the greatness of the CHEERLEADER/CAT BURGLAR/NINJA DRAMA QUEEN.
> 
> (hello again, Cindel!!)
> 
> 
> 
> The Ambrollins was strong there
> 
> 
> 
> We're already planning a therapy thread for that day :lol
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao Do that when you get on TV--that's how we'll know who you are.
> 
> And Bunny, unleash your psychoness and kidnap Dean, mwahaha. That ought to get some attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Be the sweet self you are on here and boom, face turn!
> 
> Dancing :argh:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to say that :lol Except you know, more muscular and isn't wearing a suit :lol
> 
> 
> 
> (Y) But then that would mean that Roman is Misa :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go with a return to normalcy, although there's still some underlying tension between Seth and Dean. Like during a match, there'd be some hesitation before they tag each other in, but they do.
> 
> And I kinda want to see them attacking Batista and triple-powerbombing him just for old times' sake
> 
> Amazing, really, how the past week has kind of turned a lot of predictions on their heads. I mean, a lot of people were thinking it'd be mostly Dean vs Roman, but suddenly, there's a strong foundation for Seth vs Dean too.
> 
> I'm loving this!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't put images like that in my head, Angel! I'll end up expecting it :lol
> 
> 
> 
> I need to...go for a walk. In the rain.
> 
> That was adorable and bittersweet and now this is what I'm going to be imagining every time I hear that song.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that out after Smackdown when I had to remind myself that this is all fictional :lol


I don't think I can see Roman as Misa, but it would be hilarious though. I really can't wait for Raw tonight :mark: I think I'm gonna watch it live. Hope the boys will be bitch slap each other again that moment was just to beautiful :banderas.



DareDevil said:


> I Just got done watching Frozen yesterday (loved it) this is breaking my heart.
> 
> 
> OMG! I just totally pictured Roman wearing ponytails! XD Well,he could pull it off though.


I wanna watch that movie too, I've seen so many hilarious meme's of it, maybe I'll watch it tonight while I'm waiting for raw.

And omg Roman with ponytails :lmao you wanna see him in a lolita dress to?

I just read that Sethie comic 










I need a moment.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah The Shield is definitely a tweener group now. Haven't quite turned face yet but their actions- in the ring and on the mic, seem to be crossing over into face territory, but not completely. I like where they are right now and the pop they got in Chicago was good to hear.


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> I don't think I can see Roman as Misa, but it would be hilarious though. I really can't wait for Raw tonight :mark: I think I'm gonna watch it live. Hope the boys will be bitch slap each other again that moment was just to beautiful :banderas.
> 
> I wanna watch that movie too, I've seen so many hilarious meme's of it, maybe I'll watch it tonight while I'm waiting for raw.
> 
> And omg Roman with ponytails :lmao you wanna see him in a lolita dress to?
> 
> I just read that Sethie comic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a moment.


I'm definitely going to do my best to finish all my work tonight so I can catch Raw live with everyone (because it's technically Tuesday morning for me). Who needs sleep when crazy things could be happening.

After you watch the movie, Bunny, the feels from the comic will get WORSE because now you have a soundtrack.










And no, the pigtails are fine :lol Not sure I could ever unsee Roman in a lolita dress.



Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah The Shield is definitely a tweener group now. Haven't quite turned face yet but their actions- in the ring and on the mic, seem to be crossing over into face territory, but not completely. I like where they are right now and the pop they got in Chicago was good to hear.


Not to mention the pop they got on SD for making up. 

Hearts will be severely broken when the breakup becomes official.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> I'm definitely going to do my best to finish all my work tonight so I can catch Raw live with everyone (because it's technically Tuesday morning for me). Who needs sleep when crazy things could be happening.
> 
> After you watch the movie, Bunny, the feels from the comic will get WORSE because now you have a soundtrack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, the pigtails are fine :lol Not sure I could ever unsee Roman in a lolita dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the pop they got on SD for making up.
> 
> Hearts will be severely broken when the breakup becomes official.


:lol I can't wait to watch frozen now. Hope you will be able to see raw live.

And I think roman would look fine in a lolita dress :lol.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> Honestly, they've been tweener for me since their first face-off against The Wyatts in the UK. Within the faction, Ambrose is the only heel while Seth and Rollins have been faces for a pretty long time. I think Rollins turn sort of unexpectedly started happening around his match with Cena and Reigns has been getting babyface pops since SVS.
> 
> I expect the WWE to fully play up on that throughout the upcoming breakup.





Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah The Shield is definitely a tweener group now. Haven't quite turned face yet but their actions- in the ring and on the mic, seem to be crossing over into face territory, but not completely. I like where they are right now and the pop they got in Chicago was good to hear.


Agreed. They're technically still a bunch of assholes. It's just that what they're going through is relatable. I know I can especially relate right now.


----------



## Wynter

Ready for more Shield, Wyatts and some chatting, sluts and gentlesluts?(a male slut of course 

I hope our boys have a match and segment/promo tonight :mark:. Wish we got some more Shield/Wyatts action, but alas, that chapter seems to be closed.

So many possible situations can happen tonight;anyone hoping for a particular outcome? 
Im expecting and hoping for some Dean Ambrose style of fuckery :mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ready for more Shield, Wyatts and some chatting, sluts and gentlesluts?(a male slut of course
> 
> I hope our boys have a match and segment/promo tonight :mark:. Wish we got some more Shield/Wyatts action, but alas, that chapter seems to be closed.
> 
> So many possible situations can happen tonight;anyone hoping for a particular outcome?
> Im expecting and hoping for some Dean Ambrose style of fuckery :mark:


I'm ready!!!

I just hope Shield/Wyatts isn't closed for good. I need to see this completely and properly played out because it's not even close to being done.


----------



## DareDevil

Guys, guys, we're doing the chat today right?!?


----------



## Blommen

Where is this chat and will be "pg"? don't get me wrong I love y'all, but I don't think I'd be able to handle a hardcore thirstiest degree, lol. no offense.


----------



## DareDevil

Blommen said:


> Where is this chat and will be "pg"? don't get me wrong I love y'all, but I don't think I'd be able to handle a hardcore thirstiest degree, lol. no offense.


:lmao PG... 
Is a secret place where all the regulars of this thread go to on mondays.


----------



## Wynter

Then stay faaaaaaar away from the chat mate :lol
We talk wrestling but.....picture us without the fear of being banned and chastised by admins :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

The chat is probably ECW(the original version) on a scale of Saturday Morning Slam to Monday Night Raw.

*EDIT:* Don't be scared though- me, Frantics, and NeyNey do talk about wrestling. And Wynter too, when she's not busy thirsting :lmao


----------



## Wynter

Though, we were quite behaved our last chat. 
If you provide distractions with good topics and wrestling, the sex talk is brought to a minimum


----------



## DareDevil

Lol, Wynter not thirsting on the chat. Is fun though, it really is.


----------



## Wynter

I only thirst so bad in the chat, because Zero is such a terrible influence!
I'd gladly talk like a young lady if ya want me to


----------



## Wynter

Quoth the Raven said:


> The chat is probably ECW(the original version) on a scale of Saturday Morning Slam to Monday Night Raw.
> 
> *EDIT:* Don't be scared though- me, Frantics, and NeyNey do talk about wrestling. And Wynter too, when she's not busy thirsting :lmao


:lmao I really do love talking about wrestling though, but I can never miss a good thirst opportunity. too tempting :lol

How's my fellow Rosebud and Master though? :


----------



## Blommen

WynterWarm12 said:


> Though, we were quite behaved our last chat.
> If you provide distractions with good topics and wrestling, the sex talk is brought to a minimum


Challenge accepted! I'll pop in when I'm done on the student radio in my city. Be great to have some meaningful shield discussion that doesn't erode into "Reigns is the only star of the three, those two greasy haired gimps are bums, duuuuuuh". Also, not having Pyro come in and piss on everyones collective parade would be nice for a change.


----------



## Wynter

Blommen said:


> Challenge accepted! I'll pop in when I'm done on the student radio in my city. Be great to have some meaningful shield discussion that doesn't erode into "Reigns is the only star of the three, those two greasy haired gimps are bums, duuuuuuh". Also, not having Pyro come in and piss on everyones collective parade would be nice for a change.


Awesome! New people are always welcomed and looked for. it is a very fun environment though,honestly. Very open minded and friendly 

No judging or being assholes to each other. Just a nice little, weird as fuck family :


----------



## Joshi Judas

Pyro comes in but with a different name. CutieCute :side:

And I'm fine Wynter, you've served me well :lol Still having that tune play in your head and busy being a Rosebud? :lol


----------



## Wynter

Quoth the Raven said:


> Pyro comes in but with a different name. CutieCute :side:
> 
> And I'm fine Wynter, you've served me well :lol Still having that tune play in your head and busy being a Rosebud? :lol


I'm forever your humble servant, Master Raven  I aim to please 

Adam Rose is a beautiful specimen who is more glorious than all :lol
That song is catchy as all hell; an absolute sin.
I love it so much . Can you imagine a whole arena singing along though? :mark:

Tyler Breeze, Fandango and Adam Rose would make a ridiculously amazing midcard stable if done right :lmao


----------



## Telos

The chat is fantastic. Just be prepared for... things. :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm forever your humble servant, Master Raven  I aim to please
> 
> Adam Rose is a beautiful specimen who is more glorious than all :lol
> That song is catchy as all hell; an absolute sin.
> I love it so much . Can you imagine a whole arena singing along though? :mark:
> 
> Tyler Breeze, Fandango and Adam Rose would make a ridiculously amazing midcard stable if done right :lmao



And please me well you have my minion 

Haha he is glorious isn't he? With all his groupies :lol Maybe the Flock should do that entrance too :side: And that midcard stable would be just :banderas :banderas

Though Rose is a face, so he can do more interesting things with his gimmick that Breeze or Fandango couldn't I guess.

Anyway, The Shield should own Raw again, as usual :mark: :mark: Just want ONE in ring promo between the three of them on Raw, and maybe a match too. We'll see.


----------



## Wynter

Shiiiit, I want a backstage segment, an in ring promo, a match and a post-match segment :lol. 
Just dedicate the first hour to Shield and then Give Pastor Bray the next hour to preach his teachings and invite everyone to join his Church of Slays :


----------



## Telos

Quoth the Raven said:


> And please me well you have my minion
> 
> Haha he is glorious isn't he? With all his groupies :lol Maybe the Flock should do that entrance too :side: And that midcard stable would be just :banderas :banderas
> 
> Though Rose is a face, so he can do more interesting things with his gimmick that Breeze or Fandango couldn't I guess.
> 
> Anyway, The Shield should own Raw again, as usual :mark: :mark: Just want ONE in ring promo between the three of them on Raw, and maybe a match too. We'll see.


We may get a backstage promo thing on Raw, something small, but I notice they save the juicier storytelling for SD. The Shield summit was so dramatic. I wonder how they're going to top that. :mark:



WynterWarm12 said:


> Shiiiit, I want a backstage segment, an in ring promo, a match and a post-match segment :lol.
> Just dedicate the first hour to Shield and then Give Pastor Bray the next hour to preach his teachings and invite everyone to join his Church of Slays :


Shield + Wyatts = RATINGS


----------



## CALΔMITY

Aww ney has been in the chat? And I wasn't there to spazz with her? Bluh :side: I'll try my best to make it into the chat this time. I just hope that they don't make us wait until the last hour to see the shield.


----------



## SubZero3:16

CutieCute :lol
Seriously tho Rane needs to hand over admin power to one of us so that we can kick out ppl who won't reveal themselves.


----------



## DareDevil

Blommen said:


> Challenge accepted! I'll pop in when I'm done on the student radio in my city. Be great to have some meaningful shield discussion that doesn't erode into "Reigns is the only star of the three, those two greasy haired gimps are bums, duuuuuuh". Also, not having Pyro come in and piss on everyones collective parade would be nice for a change.


Lol, and we are trying to get pyro there so bad.
Is a good thing that you're coming but like everyone else said, the chat is fun if you're not a close minded person, so in general, the chat is not for everyone. 

Also, we should set a rule,that what happens in the chat, stays in the chat.


----------



## Wynter

at least CutieCute said hey to us.
I think we scared them into silence after that :lol
Pyro wouldn't be able to survive our chats. 
Though his comments would be fun until the Shield came on.
Then his rage for Roman would take over lol


----------



## DareDevil

I would seriously like to see Pyro freak out though, and besides Dept wants him.................there.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Pyro is pretty good at no-selling stuff like the shipping shenanigans in here. I'm sure he'd manage to no-sell in the chat as well. :lol


----------



## Wynter

What happens in chat, stays in chat. Right Devil! :lol

One day we will break Pyro. Have him and nice and ready for Dept....and Zero....those two hoes gonna kill each other for some Pyro lovin :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> at least CutieCute said hey to us.
> I think we scared them into silence after that :lol
> Pyro wouldn't be able to survive our chats.
> Though his comments would be fun until the Shield came on.
> Then his rage for Roman would take over lol


You mean his inexplicable hardon for Reigns that he can't explain so that's why he berates him as much. Well that's my theory anyway


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> at least CutieCute said hey to us.
> I think we scared them into silence after that :lol
> Pyro wouldn't be able to survive our chats.
> Though his comments would be fun until the Shield came on.
> Then his rage for Roman would take over lol


Pyro knows that once Roman goes on his solo career he's gonna spear Bray to hell, multiple times :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> Pyro knows that once Roman goes on his solo career he's gonna spear Bray to hell, multiple times :lol


Not even Pyro would deny that.


----------



## Wynter

I would stay clear of the Roman Reigns thread the day Reigns pins Bray.
Imma just leave the site once Roman kicks out the Sister Abigail.
Dat essay Pyro's gonna write :lmao

It's going to be the best one yet!


----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## Wynter

:lmao exactly like that Cali.


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> I would stay clear of the Roman Reigns thread the day Reigns pins Bray.
> Imma just leave the site once Roman kicks out the Sister Abigail.
> *Dat essay Pyro's gonna write *:lmao
> 
> It's going to be the best one yet!


That would be more beautiful than whatever Shakespeare would have ever written.


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao exactly like that Cali.


Pyro knows that makes him all hot and bothered, but he'll just continue to no sell and use Reigns as his scapegoat for his tensions.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> I only thirst so bad in the chat, because Zero is such a terrible influence!
> I'd gladly talk like a young lady if ya want me to


I dunno about that--you were thirsting pretty well on your own even without Zero last time :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> Shiiiit, I want a backstage segment, an in ring promo, a match and a post-match segment :lol.
> Just dedicate the first hour to Shield and then Give Pastor Bray the next hour to preach his teachings and invite everyone to join his Church of Slays :


Now THIS is a Raw I could watch all day :agree: 



WynterWarm12 said:


> I would stay clear of the Roman Reigns thread the day Reigns pins Bray.
> Imma just leave the site once Roman kicks out the Sister Abigail.
> Dat essay Pyro's gonna write :lmao
> 
> It's going to be the best one yet!


I'm gonna lurk, just to see what kind of explosion happens :lol 



Calahart said:


>


Caly, you're just BEGGING for that Pyro essay, aren't you? :lmao


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


>


:lmao

Oh, and rep spread is the bane of my existence.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Caly, you're just BEGGING for that Pyro essay, aren't you? :lmao


I live for danger.



Telos said:


> :lmao
> 
> Oh, and rep spread is the bane of my existence.


Same here.


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> I dunno about that--you were thirsting pretty well on your own even without Zero last time :lol


THANK YOU Jacq :lol Wynter always blaming me for her thirsting. It's all her. Actually I'm one of the more innocent ppl in chat :angel


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> THANK YOU Jacq :lol Wynter always blaming me for her thirsting. It's all her. Actually I'm one of the more innocent ppl in chat :angel


just gonna tell that lie huh









hoes these days I tell ya.
And I was innocent before Zero damn it!
Well....not exactly innocent...I just used to hide my thirst waaaaay better....you all have ruined me :side:


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> It did look like a lover's spat didn't it? Especially with Seth giving Dean a bitchslap :lol


Ygritte understand their pain. 












Calahart said:


> I always enjoy me some Dean.


Me too boo. Me too. 











I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> raw tomorrow. :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> and why is it so dead on here tonight, where is everyone ?


Cause NINJA DRAMA QUEEN had a bitchfit and everyone was like:












JacqSparrow said:


> Seth's nickname on here changes a lot! A testament to the greatness of the CHEERLEADER/CAT BURGLAR/NINJA DRAMA QUEEN.
> 
> (hello again, Cindel!!)


Sup Boo












Blommen said:


> Where is this chat and will be "pg"? don't get me wrong I love y'all, but I don't think I'd be able to handle a hardcore thirstiest degree, lol. no offense.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> just gonna tell that lie huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoes these days I tell ya.
> And I was innocent before Zero damn it!
> Well....not exactly innocent...I just used to hide my thirst waaaaay better....you all have ruined me :side:


Says the chick in chat who thirsts after barn animals *cough*


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Says the chick in chat who thirsts after barn animals *cough*


----------



## Blommen

cindel25 said:


>


sorry guys, don't play on that side of the fence.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Blommen said:


> sorry guys, don't play on that side of the fence.


Yet.:cool2


----------



## Blommen

Christ, I'm actually starting to fear for my rock hard sexuality now...


----------



## Joshi Judas

When you see SubZero, you run hard and fast until your lungs carry you. And then bury yourself hoping she doesn't find you :lol She's a beast I tell ya :


----------



## DareDevil

Blommen said:


> Christ, I'm actually starting to fear for my rock hard sexuality now...


This thread and the chat changes you for real.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> When you see SubZero, you run hard and fast until your lungs carry you. And then bury yourself hoping she doesn't find you :lol She's a beast I tell ya :


Who me?











Blommen said:


> Christ, I'm actually starting to fear for my rock hard sexuality now...


You're in a thread about 3 guys and you're talking about being rock hard? Mmmkay.


----------



## Banez

"morning" and by the looks of reading 5 pages while i was gone you guys spoke of the corruptable chat & thirsting. I've not been in chat (yet) And if i'm around i might stop by :lol


----------



## NeyNey

Calahart said:


> Aww ney has been in the chat? And I wasn't there to spazz with her? Bluh :side: I'll try my best to make it into the chat this time. I just hope that they don't make us wait until the last hour to see the shield.


It was during SD. And an exception. 
I'll never be able to chat with y'all during RAW. enaldo


----------



## Wynter

:side: my husband looks like a goat, so what? He still got the stroke for days :

And stop trying to turn every guy out girls! :lol


----------



## cindel25

Blommen said:


> Christ, I'm actually starting to fear for my rock hard sexuality now...














WynterWarm12 said:


> :side: my husband looks like a goat, so what? He still got the stroke for days :
> 
> And stop trying to turn every guy out girls! :lol


Zero...ATTACK!


----------



## Wynter

You can't turn out _every_ poor guy that walks in here!

Who is poor Telos going to play with and talk wrestling to :lol

Telos might take a vacation if more people add to the thirstfest in here.

We already keep forgetting Telos is a guy, at least give him this


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Zero...ATTACK!


----------



## Wynter

Zero calls me an animal fucker, nobody bats an eye.

I try to save these guys from getting their straight card snatched from them and _I'm_ the bad guy :side:


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> THANK YOU Jacq :lol Wynter always blaming me for her thirsting. It's all her. Actually I'm one of the more innocent ppl in chat :angel


:agree: I am a witness 



WynterWarm12 said:


> just gonna tell that lie huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoes these days I tell ya.
> And I was innocent before Zero damn it!
> Well....not exactly innocent...I just used to hide my thirst waaaaay better....you all have ruined me :side:


We still love ya in here even if you're in denial 



cindel25 said:


> Cause NINJA DRAMA QUEEN had a bitchfit and everyone was like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Boo


My queen! 










We're all waiting for NINJA DRAMA QUEEN's fit tomorrow :cool2



SubZero3:16 said:


> Who me?


Blommen, once you enter the chat, you don't stand a chance *whistle* Even just lurking kills something inside you :lmao



WynterWarm12 said:


> You can't turn out _every_ poor guy that walks in here!
> 
> Who is poor Telos going to play with and talk wrestling to :lol
> 
> Telos might take a vacation if more people add to the thirstfest in here.
> 
> We already keep forgetting Telos is a guy, at least give him this


We're just making sure they're strong enough for this 

And I don't thirst...that much


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Zero calls me an animal fucker, nobody bats an eye.
> 
> I try to save these guys from getting their straight card snatched from them and _I'm_ the bad guy :side:


*smooches* I still love u boo. We can play fight in chat later


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> *smooches* I still love u boo. We can play fight in chat later


:shaq


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> I try to save these guys from getting their straight card snatched from them and _I'm_ the bad guy :side:


Someone should gif you with a Saviour gif if there is any.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> It was during SD. And an exception.
> I'll never be able to chat with y'all during RAW. enaldo


Oh I see. LAME! :moyes8


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> :shaq


Aww c'mon you know you wanna put me over knee for being so naughty


----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> Aww c'mon you know you wanna put me over knee for being so naughty


Eh, why not? I haven't spanked a bitch in a while










Just remember your "yes ma'am's" and "no ma'am's". Oh, and I _will _start over if you lose count 


This thread has been getting a lot of Seth love lately...me likey


----------



## cindel25

WynterWarm12 said:


> You can't turn out _every_ poor guy that walks in here!
> 
> Who is poor Telos going to play with and talk wrestling to :lol
> 
> Telos might take a vacation if more people add to the thirstfest in here.
> 
> We already keep forgetting Telos is a guy, at least give him this














SubZero3:16 said:


>















WynterWarm12 said:


> Zero calls me an animal fucker, nobody bats an eye.
> 
> I try to save these guys from getting their straight card snatched from them and _I'm_ the bad guy :side:














JacqSparrow said:


> My queen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're all waiting for NINJA DRAMA QUEEN's fit tomorrow :cool2
> 
> 
> Blommen, once you enter the chat, you don't stand a chance *whistle* Even just lurking kills something inside you :lmao
> 
> 
> We're just making sure they're strong enough for this
> 
> And I don't thirst...that much














Banez said:


> Someone should gif you with a Saviour gif if there is any.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Eh, why not? I haven't spanked a bitch in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember your "yes ma'am's" and I _will _start over if you lose count


Oh you do know how to romance a girl *giggles*


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


>


(Y)



WynterWarm12 said:


> Eh, why not? I haven't spanked a bitch in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember your "yes ma'am's" and "no ma'am's". Oh, and I _will _start over if you lose count
> 
> 
> *This thread has been getting a lot of Seth love lately...me likey *


Never stop. This is love Sethie DESERVES :dance

Are we going to start shipping Wynter and Zero now?


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> This thread has been getting a lot of Seth love lately...me likey


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> Never stop. This is love Sethie DESERVES :dance
> 
> Are we going to start shipping Wynter and Zero now?


No.



Calahart said:


>


Lawwwdddddddd. :yum: :faint: I bet Roman was in his line of sight.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


>


Perfection. This is why he is my muse. If he'd lived like 400 years ago or something, his likeness would be immortalized in sculptures worldwide.

We'll settle for fan art in the modern day


----------



## Wynter

Calahart said:


>


Oh my.....











And nope, no shipping to us bitches. She's too delicate for my brand of lovin  and Pyro/Telos/Raven might try to skin me alive


----------



## Banez

So last week when i first visited this thread you all were all about Dean Ambrose, now it's Seth Rollins.. so you got somekind of theme going on, each guy gets their own week?

p.s. based on what i see wynter posting, innocent is not the first word that would come to my mind lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh my.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And nope, no shipping to us bitches. She's too delicate for my brand of lovin  *and Pyro/Telos/Raven might try to skin me alive *


:agree:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Banez said:


> So last week when i first visited this thread you all were all about Dean Ambrose, now it's Seth Rollins.. so you got somekind of theme going on, each guy gets their own week?
> 
> p.s. based on what i see wynter posting, innocent is not the first word that would come to my mind lol


We try to be fair


----------



## Wynter

Banez said:


> So last week when i first visited this thread you all were all about Dean Ambrose, now it's Seth Rollins.. so you got somekind of theme going on, each guy gets their own week?
> 
> *p.s. based on what i see wynter posting, innocent is not the first word that would come to my mind* lol


Oh honey, I'm just all talk 

And the Seth loving is long overdue. Roman and especially Dean gets so much thirst here.
Res is one of the only few people here keeping the Seth love train alive :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Lawwwdddddddd. :yum: :faint: I bet Roman was in his line of sight.


Only Rome can make them pectorals jiggle.



JacqSparrow said:


> Perfection. This is why he is my muse. If he'd lived like 400 years ago or something, his likeness would be immortalized in sculptures worldwide.
> 
> We'll settle for fan art in the modern day


Yeah he is rather well-sculpted.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh my.....


Yes, let the thirst course on through you.



Banez said:


> So last week when i first visited this thread you all were all about Dean Ambrose, now it's Seth Rollins.. so you got somekind of theme going on, each guy gets their own week?


I wouldn't say that. I just came across those pics as I scrolled down my tumblr dash and I figured the dudes and dudettes would enjoy. I know I did.


----------



## cindel25

Banez said:


> So last week when i first visited this thread you all were all about Dean Ambrose, now it's Seth Rollins.. so you got somekind of theme going on, each guy gets their own week?
> 
> p.s. based on what i see wynter posting, innocent is not the first word that would come to my mind lol


I'm still all about Dean Ambrose. :woolcock

I don't care about NINJA DRAMA QUEEN with his whorish bussy and struggle edges. Ya'll hoes can have his ass. Give me a holla when he gets the Herbal Essence treatment like FLAWLESS HAIR! 

Your favs CAN NEVER BE LIKE TOP QUALITY SILKY REMY! PRAISE HIS LIGHT!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> p.s. based on what i see wynter posting, innocent is not the first word that would come to my mind lol


See Wynter, not even here a week and he already knows that you a hoe :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> I'm still all about Dean Ambrose. :woolcock
> 
> I don't care about NINJA DRAMA QUEEN with his whorish bussy and struggle edges. Ya'll hoes can have his ass. Give me a holla when he gets the Herbal Essence treatment like FLAWLESS HAIR!
> 
> Your favs CAN NEVER BE LIKE TOP QUALITY SILKY REMY! PRAISE HIS LIGHT!


Cindel how can you drag poor Sethie like that?










You know Flawless Hair has been roughing up those edges on a nightly basis :lol


----------



## Wynter

Psh, I'm just out here trying to entertain you hoes.
I'm a classy lady in real life, thank you very much.










I just stoop down to yall level to see what it's like in the life of basic bitches.


And psh, Cindel worrying about them edges as if all that matters once the clothes come off :cool2


----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> I wouldn't say that. I just came across those pics as I scrolled down my tumblr dash and I figured the dudes and dudettes would enjoy. I know I did.


Now now, this is Seth time. Stop distracting us with that!  Not that it isn't a nice sight... 



cindel25 said:


> I don't care about NINJA DRAMA QUEEN with his whorish bussy and struggle edges. Ya'll hoes can have his ass. Give me a holla when he gets the Herbal Essence treatment like FLAWLESS HAIR!
> 
> Your favs CAN NEVER BE LIKE TOP QUALITY SILKY REMY! PRAISE HIS LIGHT!


Great, more Seth for me :agree: I don't have to look at his hair anyway


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Psh, I'm just out here trying to entertain you hoes.
> I'm a classy lady in real life, thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just stoop down to yall level to see what it's like in the life of basic bitches.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Now now, this is Seth time. Stop distracting us with that!


----------



## Wynter

And smh @Cali. Seth finally getting some love and she trying to whore out Dean.

Shame on you!







Post a gif of his little swagger walk please


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Bashes thread with some Dean loving*
























































Booyah, I'm out see you bitches in the chat tonight.


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> And smh @Cali. Seth finally getting some love and she trying to whore out Dean.
> 
> Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post a gif of his little swagger walk please


Shame on ME!?
You're going to shame me and then make requests?









please


Edit: Bunny knows what's up

Edit: DEAR GOD DAT ASS


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Shame on ME!?
> You're going to shame me and then make requests?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please


Cali are you joining us in chat tonight?


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Cali are you joining us in chat tonight?


I'm gonna try my best to. I hated missing out on it last week.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Traitors to Seth, all of you :no:




























And because it's so spot on:










:lmao


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Cindel how can you drag poor Sethie like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Flawless Hair has been roughing up those edges on a nightly basis :lol


Cause that's what I do boo










Please, we all knew NINJA DRAMA QUEEN gets around the way... Ask Punk and Cody! 




WynterWarm12 said:


> Psh, I'm just out here trying to entertain you hoes.
> I'm a classy lady in real life, thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just stoop down to yall level to see what it's like in the life of basic bitches.
> 
> And psh, Cindel worrying about them edges as if all that matters once the clothes come off :cool2


Stoop?













JacqSparrow said:


> Now now, this is Seth time. Stop distracting us with that!  Not that it isn't a nice sight...
> 
> 
> Great, more Seth for me :agree: I don't have to look at his hair anyway


Good luck boo! When you're ready to drop the slutty bussy, you know where to find THE COMMUNITY DICK MONEY TEAM. :dance 



psycho bunny said:


> *Bashes thread with some Dean loving*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booyah, I'm out see you bitches in the chat tonight.



YASSSS BUNNY!!!! Coming thru like a boss! 




Calahart said:


> Shame on ME!?
> You're going to shame me and then make requests?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please
> 
> Edit: Bunny knows what's up
> 
> Edit: *DEAR GOD DAT ASS*


----------



## Wynter

Oh god, not that Seth comic!

That shit legit hit me in my feelings :lol

That's how I know I've been watching too much wrestling


Cindel playing Seth like that boy don't put in work.

Why you think Roman keeps going back for more :


And how the hell would you fuck Luke Harper but not Seth :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Seth is pretty. I can see why Roman couldn't hit him at the Shield Summit.


----------



## CALΔMITY

cindel25 said:


>


*BAM BABY*


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth is pretty. I can see why Roman couldn't hit him at the Shield Summit.


And why Roman couldn't stand to watch Dean shove him. You know that broke his heart and made him eager to return to Seth's loving arms...


----------



## Wynter

That must have broke all the Ambreigns shippers' hearts when Roman pushed Dean.
Roman couldn't even spare a fuck about Ambrose when Seth hit him. But Dean putting hands on Seth? Nope. You just don't do it.

This is like the other Raw all over again. Roman steps over Dean's battered body, gently picks up and cradles Seth, before going back to Dean to roughly pull his ass up on some "You aight. Walk it off." shit :lmao





Seth has a nice ass, but Dean got a straight up fatty :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

DareDevil said:


> *I would seriously like to see Pyro freak out though*, and besides Dept wants him.................there.



Claim that Jeff Hardy is the GOAT. Then, take cover :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Quoth the Raven said:


> Claim that Jeff Hardy is the GOAT. Then, take cover :lmao


:banderas


----------



## Wynter

One day Pyro is going to cuss all of us out I swear :lol

And it would be so damn lovely.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> That must have broke all the Ambreigns shippers' hearts when Roman pushed Dean.
> Roman couldn't even spare a fuck about Ambrose when Seth hit him. But Dean putting hands on Seth? Nope. You just don't do it.
> 
> This is like the other Raw all over again. Roman steps over Dean's battered body, gently picks up and cradles Seth, before going back to Dean to roughly pull his ass up on some "You aight. Walk it off." shit :lmao
> 
> 
> Seth has a nice ass, but Dean got a straight up fatty :lol


That was a great Raw moment :lol Roman was all like aww poor Sethie and then with Dean it's like what's your problem dude? Get off me! :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> One day Pyro is going to cuss all of us out I swear :lol
> 
> And it would be so damn lovely.


I love it when he talks dirty to me


----------



## Wynter

Smh, whoring over Pyro while Raven is lurking in the thread.

Have you no Shame, Zero :no:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

WynterWarm12 said:


> One day Pyro is going to cuss all of us out I swear :lol
> 
> And it would be so damn lovely.


I await that moment eagerly, I truly do.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Smh, whoring over Pyro while Raven is lurking in the thread.
> 
> Have you no Shame, Zero :no:


None whatsoever!


----------



## Wynter

Pyro has managed to pull Zero, Dept and Res, all while no selling you bitches.
The thirst is real and sad


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> One day Pyro is going to cuss all of us out I swear :lol
> 
> And it would be so damn lovely.


Sometimes I wonder whether he loves or hates what this thread is doing to him :lol He's become a star in his own right.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

WynterWarm12 said:


> Pyro has managed to pull Zero, Dept and Res, all while no selling you bitches.
> The thirst is real and sad


To be honest, pulling someone as desperate as me isn't really a big achievement.


----------



## cindel25

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh god, not that Seth comic!
> 
> That shit legit hit me in my feelings :lol
> 
> That's how I know I've been watching too much wrestling
> 
> Cindel playing Seth like that boy don't put in work.
> 
> Why you think Roman keeps going back for more :
> 
> And how the hell would you fuck Luke Harper but not Seth :lmao



Cause Deacon Harper is a Godly man; not a hoe like that slutty bussy! :dance


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Sometimes I wonder whether he loves or hates what this thread is doing to him :lol He's become a star in his own right.


For all we know he has no clue. I highly doubt it, though.


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> Sometimes I wonder whether he loves or hates what this thread is doing to him :lol He's become a star in his own right.


Pyro was already a star on a forum. We're making him into a legend. :cool2


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Claim that Jeff Hardy is the GOAT. Then, take cover :lmao


OMG, I will, when Pyro decides to show his ass in here again, I so will.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Pyro was already a star on a forum. We're making him into a legend. :cool2


Dude should be grateful... and should demonstrate his gratefulness in certain ways. 

Also, I am so looking forward to tonight. My first RAW chat. This best be worth the hideously late night it's going to give me.



cindel25 said:


> Cause Deacon Harper is a Godly man; not a hoe like that slutty bussy! :dance


Speaking from experience, Godly men often aren't all that great in the sack.


----------



## DareDevil

Reservoir Angel said:


> Dude should be grateful... and should demonstrate his gratefulness in certain ways.
> 
> Also, I am so looking forward to tonight. My first RAW chat. This best be worth the hideously late night it's going to give me.


Oh, it'll be worth it, believe me, the Raw chats are so much fun.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DareDevil said:


> OMG, I will, when Pyro decides to show his ass in here again, I so will.


Now he'll know it's coming. Y'all can't be voicing out your plots in the open. :lol


----------



## cindel25

Reservoir Angel said:


> Speaking from experience, Godly men often aren't all that great in the sack.


You were messing with false prophets boo.....like NINJA DRAMA QUEEN.

EVERYBODY knows that godly men are FREAKS IN THE SHEETS.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

cindel25 said:


> You were messing with false prophets boo.....like NINJA DRAMA QUEEN.
> 
> EVERYBODY knows that godly men are FREAKS IN THE SHEETS.


Maybe it's just British godly men then that don't know what they're doing, given we are a famously repressed people and all. I myself suffered the same until Zero decided it'd be fun to unleash my inner harlot.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: I love tumblr


----------



## Frantics

Jeeze lol, been gone for 12 hours and had to make up 10 pages of catching up to do, finally I'm all caught up, and yeah I'll see if I'm not too to busy to join chat...be warned...everytimr I get in the chat I get closer and closer to unleashing dat thirst xD


----------



## Telos

Hey everybody how's..............it.................go-


----------



## SubZero3:16

Totally off topic but I just got a nice promotion :cheer


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Telos said:


> Hey everybody how's..............it.................go-


This is me right now :lmao

After reading through this, which of your guys used to be on Lipstick Alley before it went downhill on there... Come on 'fess up


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Totally off topic but I just got a nice promotion :cheers


Congratulations!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Totally off topic but I just got a nice promotion :cheers


Fuck yeah!!! Congrats babe! :cheer :cheer :cheer

Off topic or not that's really great news


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Totally off topic but I just got a nice promotion :cheer


You go gurl! Congratulations!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Thanks guys! Next stop:dat corner office :cool2


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Totally off topic but I just got a nice promotion :cheer



:topic::topic::topic::topic::topic:

but serious note, congrats 

Edit: on a related note to getting promoted... how does promoting work in wrestling? Like, Kofi Kingston for example?


----------



## cindel25

Reservoir Angel said:


> Maybe it's just British godly men then that don't know what they're doing, given we are a famously repressed people and all. I myself suffered the same until Zero decided it'd be fun to unleash my inner harlot.


Told ya! :cool2



Telos said:


> Hey everybody how's..............it.................go-


Sup boo! :woolcock



SubZero3:16 said:


> Totally off topic but I just got a nice promotion :cheer


Congrats!!

I'm out hoes. I'll probably sneak in during chat! 

TEAM COMMUNITY DICK MONEY TEAM!


----------



## Reservoir Angel

cindel25 said:


> Told ya! :cool2


I guess you did. 

Also: I had a brief conversation with Cindel!


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm probably not going to be able to make it into the chat again tonight. I haven't been able to sleep and I needed to be sleeping like 2 hours ago just to get around 5 hours in.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

The chat shall miss you, Cal. 

I myself will be able to chat, what with time zones and clock-based nonsense meaning RAW for me starts at midnight instead of 1am, so I'll be able to stick around until it all finishes around 3am. Which is mucn more reasonable for me than 4am would be. So... yay! I get to experience the entirety of a chat during a live RAW, for the first time ever.


----------



## PUNKY

Reservoir Angel said:


> The chat shall miss you, Cal.
> 
> I myself will be able to chat, what with time zones and clock-based nonsense meaning RAW for me starts at midnight instead of 1am, so I'll be able to stick around until it all finishes around 3am. Which is mucn more reasonable for me than 4am would be. So... yay! I get to experience the entirety of a chat during a live RAW, for the first time ever.


yay didn't realize it started at 12am instead of 1am. only an hour difference but still a win win. :cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Banez

I almost forgot that it starts 2am my time instead of 3am. Think i'l be awake that time still to watch RAW


----------



## CALΔMITY

I normally would be sleeping right now, and thus would be able to function off of 5 hours of sleep, but I have a lot on my mind. Too much for my mind to drift off just yet. I miss chatting with you guys as well.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Man, I feel sorry for you guys that have to stay up so late just to watch Raw.


----------



## Banez

What A Maneuver said:


> Man, I feel sorry for you guys that have to stay up so late just to watch Raw.


I'm a night person so i'm in my element


----------



## Frantics

wow my show starts at 8pm Xd, so in 3 hours haha


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I normally would be sleeping right now, and thus would be able to function off of 5 hours of sleep, but I have a lot on my mind. Too much for my mind to drift off just yet. I miss chatting with you guys as well.


awwwww : (


----------



## Wynter

Banez said:


> I'm a night person so i'm in my element


A night owls' highest of fives, my good sir!


----------



## DareDevil

Banez said:


> I'm a night person so i'm in my element


Awesome! Night people are the best. :dance


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> A night owls' highest of fives, my good sir!


awesome gif 



DareDevil said:


> Awesome! Night people are the best. :dance


indeed we are.


----------



## Tyrion Hammister

I cannot wait for reigns to break away from those other two clowns and become his own man. he will be an alltime great when its all said and done my brothers.


----------



## DareDevil

Tyrion Hammister said:


> I cannot wait for reigns to break away from those other two clowns and become his own man. he will be an alltime great when its all said and done my brothers.


WWOOOHHHOOO! Another pour soul that has come to sacrifice itself. :dance:dance:dance  

_Welcome to The Shield thread, once you're in here there's no way out._


----------



## PUNKY

*


Tyrion Hammister;31257690[B said:



]I cannot wait for reigns to break away from those other two clowns

Click to expand...

*


Tyrion Hammister;31257690[B said:


> [/B] and become his own man. he will be an alltime great when its all said and done my brothers.


pyro's parody account ? :lmao:lmao:lmao for real i did see the name for a sec and do a double take lol.


----------



## Tyrion Hammister

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> *
> 
> pyro's parody account ? :lmao:lmao:lmao for real i did see the name for a sec and do a double take lol.*


*

who the hell is pyro? i am a one of a kind hamster thank you very much.*


----------



## Wynter

Tyrion Hammister said:


> I cannot wait for reigns to break away from those other two clowns and become his own man. he will be an alltime great when its all said and done my brothers.












I don't know whether Pyro is going to no sell you or rip you in a nice, quick and clean fashion....


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyrion Hammister said:


> I cannot wait for reigns to break away from those other two clowns and become his own man. he will be an alltime great when its all said and done my brothers.












You need to come better than that.


----------



## PUNKY

Tyrion Hammister said:


> who the hell is pyro? i am a one of a kind hamster thank you very much.


sorry hammy, can i call you hammy ? i'm gonna call you hammy. and pyro is a legend arounds these parts thank YOU very much.


----------



## Wynter

Oh yeah, I don't know who you should fear more, Pyro or his main bitch Zero :lmao

Just back away from this thread while you can mate!


Wait, Pyro is one of us, guys! How are we going to let someone come in and tease him


----------



## Wynter

Only we can poke fun at Pyro damn it! That's a privilege earned :


----------



## Frantics

Banez said:


> I'm a night person so i'm in my element


As am i :}, and i proudly will admit that, NIGHT OWLS FTW!!!


----------



## Tyrion Hammister

WynterWarm12 said:


> Only we can poke fun at Pyro damn it! That's a privilege earned :


i will poke the pope if he steps into my cage.


----------



## shought321

^This is the worst gimmick of all time.


----------



## DareDevil

Tyrion Hammister said:


> i will poke the pope if he steps into my cage.


You're a rookie here and you're seriously picking a fight with Pyro? fpalm


----------



## Jmacz

Anyone else getting the feeling that despite having a triple threat with eachother, that they stick together anyways.

After watching what went down on Smackdown I could easily see it happening.


----------



## PUNKY

Tyrion Hammister said:


> i will poke the pope if he steps into my cage.


----------



## Wynter

Jmacz said:


> Anyone else getting the feeling that despite having a triple threat with eachother, that they stick together anyways.
> 
> After watching what went down on Smackdown I could easily see it happening.


I wondered that at certain points myself. Is the WWE actually weaving a complicated and great story or are they giving themselves enough leeway to either keep the boys together or break them up without either option looking illogical?

Of course, I would love for their match to end with all three of them bumping fists, still united in the end, but what would be next for them? What else can they accomplish? The next to feud with the Authority as tweeners/faces? Getting a Sheld vs Evolution type thing?

We've already received Wyatts vs Shield. What's next as a group?

Unless they stick together, but venture out into solo careers also.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

WynterWarm12 said:


> How are we going to let someone come in and tease him


Sometimes teasing is fun... especially if it involves handcuffs and props.


----------



## DoubtGin

gimmick poster :mark: :mark:


----------



## Frantics

waiting for that eventual fucker with Dean and he'll be like "fuck yall bitches, I'm out" and screws over Seth and Roman XD, then again, something has to happen to make it that triple threat that we would think is coming, so maybe something along the lines, maybe a backstage segment, which Dean sorta being quiet and at the last minute he says something weird about the shield :}, or Seth could be like "time to break your hearts again" Xd, sorry, emotions are running high right now, I'm just marking like a little bitch right now


----------



## Wynter

Frantics said:


> waiting for that eventual fucker with Dean and he'll be like "fuck yall bitches, I'm out" and screws over Seth and Roman XD, then again, something has to happen to make it that triple threat that we would think is coming, so maybe something along the lines, maybe a backstage segment, which Dean sorta being quiet and at the last minute he says something weird about the shield :}, or Seth could be like "time to break your hearts again" Xd, sorry, emotions are running high right now, I'm just marking like a little bitch right now


I feel you boo, it's hard not to mark the _fuck _out for these guys :lol

I'm so anxious to see what happens tonight :mark: Is the WWE going to continue keeping up the facade of the Shield being united or are we going to witness another tiny crack form?

I'm very interested in seeing how Dean acts tonight. He begrudgingly bumped fists with his boys on Smackdown, I wonder if he would still be holding on to a grudge. I expect something childish tonight, though I don't know enough to cause a visible divide among them. 
Just something that makes you go "Oh Dean...you lovely thing." :lol Some exasperation from Seth and Roman, but nothing to really to anger them.

Maybe Dean says some snide comments or gives Seth the side eye and shit on the low lol

I'm also wondering what is going to make Roman mad enough at Seth to actually want to knock his head off? Whether it's meant to come across this way or not, he's obviously protective over Seth and gravitates towards him. Their bromance is strong and solid.;Seth would have to do something really fucked up to piss Roman off.

Maybe Roman develops trust issues with Seth and it strains their relationship?

I don't know, so many possibilities with this storyline and I freaking love it


----------



## Frantics

WynterWarm12 said:


> I feel you boo, it's hard not to mark the _fuck _out for these guys :lol
> 
> I'm so anxious to see what happens tonight :mark: Is the WWE going to continue keeping up the facade of the Shield being united or are we going to witness another tiny crack form?
> 
> I'm very interested in seeing how Dean acts tonight. He begrudgingly bumped fists with his boys on Smackdown, I wonder if he would still be holding on to a grudge. I expect something childish tonight, though I don't know enough to cause a visible divide among them.
> Just something that makes you go "Oh Dean...you lovely thing." :lol Some exasperation from Seth and Roman, but nothing to really to anger them.
> 
> Maybe Dean says some snide comments or gives Seth the side eye and shit on the low lol
> 
> I'm also wondering what is going to make Roman mad enough at Seth to actually want to knock his head off? Whether it's meant to come across this way or not, he's obviously protective over Seth and gravitates towards him. Their bromance is strong and solid.;Seth would have to do something really fucked up to piss Roman off.
> 
> Maybe Roman develops trust issues with Seth and it strains their relationship?
> 
> I don't know, so many possibilities with this storyline and I freaking love it


or maybe he'll be on commentary:mark::mark::mark::mark: haha but seriously will be awesome, yea, something's gonna happen tonigh, so many emotions AHHHHH


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> I don't know, so many possibilities with this storyline and I freaking love it


Better enjoy because WWE's Creative isn't used to develop such stellar storylines that have multiple layers and can go any possible way that comes on your mind.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

20 minutes to go!

Also, I have 3 streams ready to go. What's the betting that because it's me and nothing ever works out for me, not a single bloody one of the sodding things will actually work?


----------



## Wynter

If you're on a PC, Res, you will be fine :lol



Banez said:


> Better enjoy because WWE's Creative isn't used to develop such stellar storylines that have multiple layers and can go any possible way that comes on your mind.


Whoever has been doing the Shield storyline is doing a very fine job, amazing in fact! I hope they can deliver the big finish for us :mark:.

This storyline definite needs a grand finale and a proper conclusion.
Anything less would be a disappointment.


EDIT: http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice :mark: almost time for another chat Lovelies :


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> Whoever has been doing the Shield storyline is doing a very fine job, amazing in fact! I hope they can deliver the big finish for us :mark:.
> 
> This storyline definite needs a grand finale and a proper conclusion.
> Anything less would be a disappointment.


Time will tell.... time will tell


----------



## DareDevil

In the next few minutes, someone please provide the link to our sectret location please.


----------



## Frantics

WHAT o_o XD, open up my internet page and it automatically opens up to the chat XD, well then haha


----------



## Wynter

And don't be afraid people. I'm behaving tonight!


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> And don't be afraid people. I'm behaving tonight!


not buying it! :bs:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

WynterWarm12 said:


> If you're on a PC, Res, you will be fine :lol


I think you, my dear, underestimate how apocalyptically shitty my laptop is.


----------



## Wynter

Banez said:


> not buying it! :bs:


Don't you turn on me too Banez 

Watch, I will be the perfect example of a good girl tonight.

I'll let the other girls do the thirsting. I'm taking time off from my internet whoring 



I'll ask Pastor Bray to bless your laptop, Res.


----------



## DareDevil

Where is the link?


----------



## Wynter

http://xat.com/HoundsOfJustice


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Seth Rollins was promoted to The Shield's Leader. :clap
I think WWE is push the three elements, now is Seht turn :dance


----------

